#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-04
<siretart> huhu ajmitch hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello siretart
<ajmitch> hey siretart
<ajmitch> did revu get it's home sorted out?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ogra] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | NEW package? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ || Welcome Unfrgiven as new MOTU *rock* | BugDay !! June 29 2005 in #ubuntu-bugs join in, go squash !
<siretart> Unfrgiven: welcome in the team :)
<uniq> hmm. am i just lost, or isn't there a option to make wiki pages anymore?
<ajmitch> ah, smeg is up on revu
* ajmitch has already informally reviewd that, will put up comments :)
<siretart> ogra: I think revu is also good for any kind of revu
<siretart> ajmitch: yeah, I wanted to test 'sponsoring'. so I uploaded smeg to revu
<ogra> siretart, i have only added the last part ;)
<ogra> change the rest as you like :)
<ajmitch> last I heard he hadn't checked compatibility with the latest gnome-menus
<ajmitch> s/he/amaranth/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:siretart] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ || Welcome Unfrgiven as new MOTU *rock* | BugDay !! June 29 2005 in #ubuntu-bugs join in, go squash !
<siretart> ogra: done :)
<ajmitch> siretart: thanks for all your hard work.. :)
<ajmitch> I'd like to do something similar to ogra's build logs page
<ajmitch> except that it does a bit more processing - just showing the latest build for the latest version of which package
<ajmitch> so that you can get a summary list of what universe packages FTBFS today :)
<siretart> ajmitch: \sh already hacked sbuild for usage with revu, so autobuilding will be possible soon
<ajmitch> siretart: great
<ajmitch> I'm wanting to do this for the main logs that ogra pulls from lamont's dir
<siretart> ajmitch: the problem is: I cannot run sbuild on tauware.de, because I cannot setup /proc inside a chroot
<ajmitch> right
<lamont__> siretart: why not?
<lamont__> btw, many things work just fine without /proc in the chroot....
<lamont__> but some things don't...
<siretart> lamont__: linux vserver works a bit like bsd jails, but you have root inside the vserver not with all linux capabilities
<lamont__> ah, ok
<siretart> lamont__: it's like a real root, but I have no local loopback, cannot mount anything, cannot change date and so on
<siretart> but its fast!
<ajmitch> hopefully xen will be usable with breezy
<siretart> ack
<lamont__> ajmitch: that'd be cool
* ajmitch is looking at getting a new amd64 box for home sometime soon
<ajmitch> but I think I should wait until I'm somewhere with bandwidth :)
<\sh> i can't believe it
<\sh> Ogra: You blogged...:)
<ogra> heh :)
<ajmitch> he blogged?..
<\sh> and because of this, i had to update my article
<ajmitch> what's so special about that? :)
<ogra> once in a while i do that, yes :)
<tseng> hm
<Unfrgiven> hi all
<Unfrgiven> tseng: thanks :)
<Unfrgiven> siretart:  thanks :)
<\sh> because after the fall of the sack of rice in a small province of china, this is a important news ;)
<ajmitch> hey Unfrgiven, welcome to the team :)
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: thanks :) im pumped about it!
<ajmitch> Unfrgiven: great, now get back to work ;)
<Unfrgiven> :)
* ajmitch looks around for something to work on
<\sh> Read everything about unfrgiven, revu and ogra on the planet ;)
<ajmitch> it looks like we have a few packages in universe that aren't in debian
<ajmitch> at least not in debian main
<Unfrgiven> actually i was going to send out an email to the motu team today
<Unfrgiven> given that there is UVF next week, perhaps we should put some effort into packaging the popular apps from gnomefiles.org
<tseng> "next week"?
<tseng> is that like, hard freeze, or MOM turned off
<Unfrgiven> 7th july right?
<tseng> buh
<ajmitch> MOM turned off
<ajmitch> we can still throw crack into universe if needed
<tseng> i dont work in universe
<Unfrgiven> so when is the cutoff for universe?
<siretart> is uploading of c++ applications allowed already?
<Unfrgiven> darn ive forgotten what MOM stands for again....
<Unfrgiven> google doesnt help much there :)
<tseng> i need a bot to parse MOM and stand? for
<ajmitch> Unfrgiven: release - 1 hour :)
<ajmitch> I think that's about when it was cutoff for hoary
<\sh> Merge-O-Matic
<Unfrgiven> \sh: thanks!
* ajmitch should take a week off work before the release :)
<Unfrgiven> now that im a motu, what do i need to do to get my address whitelisted? just email my gpg id to keyring@ubuntu?
<tseng> yes
<Mez> Unfrgiven, is it in the strong set?
<tseng> i signed it
<Mez> ah fair enoguh
* Mez should be in the strong set soon hopefully
<Unfrgiven> :)
<Mez> wait
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> I'm tried
<Mez> I'm in the strong set (ty to riddell)
<Mez> but I'm confused as to what needs doing for the MOTU :D
<ajmitch> Mez: a bunch of MOTUs & others signed it at UDU
<ajmitch> so I'd say it's fairly good
<Mez> oh fair enough
<Mez> lol
* Mez jsut ahd Riddell sign his (would have had others but was on short notice)
<Unfrgiven> so do i just paste the output of "gpg --list-keys ankur" in an email to keyring? thats it? do i get a confirmation?
<tseng> Unfrgiven: sign the mail
<Unfrgiven> tseng: k, done. now should i expect a reply?
<tseng> Unfrgiven: possibly not
<tseng> Unfrgiven: i got one
<Unfrgiven> and is the process automated?
<ajmitch> nope
<Unfrgiven> fair enough.
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: did i tell you that im going to be in auckland next week?
<ajmitch> no, you didn't
<ajmitch> but I'm down in Dunedin
<ajmitch> what are you visiting auckland for?
<Unfrgiven> oh yeah thats right. student town :)
<Unfrgiven> visitng my in-laws.
<ajmitch> ah, fun
<ajmitch> you might have mentioned that :)
<siretart> ok. gn8 folks!
<ajmitch> night siretart
<Unfrgiven> siretart: nite mate
<sistpoty> mv sistpoty /dev/bed
<sistpoty> gn8 together ;)
<ajmitch> night :)
<Mez> Hmm.
* Mez goes and packages enemy territory as a deb
<HostingGeek> ubuntulog: back again?
<siretart> morning
<\sh> morning :)
<ajmitch> hi
<\sh> I'm rich I don't believe it
<ajmitch> oh?
<ajmitch> share your riches! ;)
<\sh> my salary just reached my account ;)
<ajmitch> yay
<ajmitch> hey jerome
<ajmitch> :)
<jsgotangco> hey
<jsgotangco> OT: is there a Red Hat guy in the house
<ajmitch> drbyte is in -devel, isn't he?
<jsgotangco> oh right
<jsgotangco> i'm setting up an oracle server here that only requires rh ad/es 2.1 -> 3.0 but its kinda strange on the setup
<jsgotangco> but if i boot ubuntu everything works fine
<ajmitch> but you don't get oracle support on ubuntu yet :)
<jsgotangco> thats right
<siretart> moin
<\sh> Unfrgiven: ping *g*
<ivoks> \sh: i fixed a package in universe, do I just upload it or it needs review?
<ivoks> it's simple change.. use gksudo instead of gksu
<\sh> ivoks: upload :) u have the right:)
<ivoks> all right! :)
<ivoks> fsck.. wrong destination :)
<ivoks> almost did upload to revu :)
<ivoks> ok, uploaded...
<ivoks> but i'm not sure it's there :)
<siretart> ivoks: are you sure you uploaded to tauware.de? I do not see anything in the UploadQueue
<ivoks> i didin't
<ivoks> almost
<ivoks> :)
<siretart> ah. ic
<ivoks> this isn't a new package, it doesn't need review
<ivoks> so i uploaded directly to repository :)
<siretart> ah. even better :)
<ivoks> or whatever it is at upload.ubuntu.com :)
<ivoks> but i think my upload is droped :)
<\sh> ivoks: it doesn't matter what part of a country...at least there is good beer, coffee and piece :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ok then
<ivoks> \sh: my upload is droped
<ivoks> still can't upload :)
<ivoks> i guess i have to contact elmo :)
<ivoks> well, time to go now..
<ivoks> see you
<ivoks> it really sucks to have nvidia on breezy :(
<tseng> hi
<tseng> hi
<Treenaks> hi
<ogra> hi
<tseng> bug day.
* tseng will likely be busy with work soon
<Mithrandir> hi tseng, Treenaks
<tseng> hi Mithrandir
<chrissturm> hey guys!
<chrissturm> how can i install ghc6 to my pbuilder env?
<chrissturm> how does bindmount work with pbuilder? i have ghc installed in /usr/local and i need to have it in my pbuilder env to bootstrap ghc
<bddebian> Morning
<kiko> Amaranth, can we have you in #ubuntu-bugs for a moment?
<uniq> how can i get access to changing status of bugs in bugzilla?
<ogra> uniq, ask in #ubuntu-bugs :)
<uniq> thanks.
<punkrockguy318> ogra, hello
<ogra> hey punkrockguy318
<punkrockguy318> i'd be interested in join the motu team.  i'm an ameteur coder with a lot of time on my hands.  especially this summer, heh
<ogra> punkrockguy318, thats great :)
<punkrockguy318> ogra, there are probably some things I need to learn before I can become very effective, but I am more than willing to learn
<ogra> punkrockguy318, easiest is to start with some package for a transition (mass change) they are mostly easy to fix (adding removing a dependency)
<chrissturm> ogra: i am having a hard time with ghc
<ogra> punkrockguy318, yep, roughly knowing the debian new maintainers guider is a good start
<punkrockguy318> ogra, yeah, i'll take a look at that
<ogra> chrissturm, sorry for that... didnt \sh say he'll help as soon as e has time ?
<punkrockguy318> ogra, and also, I haven't even upgraded to breezy yet.  Should I install breezy on another partition?
<chrissturm> punkrockguy318, look at the pbuilder howto
<ogra> punkrockguy318, you dont need breezy, you can use a breezy pbuilder
<ogra> punkrockguy318, the howto is on wiki.ubuntu.com
<punkrockguy318> alright, i'll take a look at it
<chrissturm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<punkrockguy318> thank you
<ogra> make yourself familiar with debuild and pbuilder and you know the very basic tools...
<ogra> additionally look at the NM guide and you know packaging... then grab a transition package and fix it ;)
<chrissturm> ogra, can you tell me how bindmount works?
<punkrockguy318> nm?
<bddebian> Debian New Maintainer guide
<ogra> punkrockguy318, i heard doko has about 500 of such packages that are very easy to fix, probably he can mention one to you and you can learn by examining it
<kiko> doko is the man with packages
<chrissturm> ogra, i installed ghc to /usr/local from a binary, and i need it in the pbuilder chroot
<ogra> bddebian, same for you we have a big bunch of packages that just need a dependency added :)
<punkrockguy318> ogra, excellent!
<ogra> very low hanging fruit
<punkrockguy318> bddebian, thanks
<punkrockguy318> ogra, great, i'll read this material and then I will talk to doko
<punkrockguy318> ogra, does the motu have a mailing list?
<ogra> punkrockguy318, we use ubuntu-devel
<doko> ogra, punkrockguy318: unfortunately we don't have a nice overview which packages exactly did fail.
<ogra> doko, not yet
<ogra> doko, i think 500 pgks are worth a list
<bddebian> ogra: I was actually trying to build fpc-2.0.0 last night
<ogra> chrissturm, read up about hooks in pbuilder...
<doko> ogra: there's a wiki page listing all existing C++ bug reports for applications in universe ...
<chrissturm> ogra: got an url?
<ogra> chrissturm, nope
<ogra> chrissturm, i can only point to google...
<chrissturm> :(
<chrissturm> ok, i think i  found it in the pbuilder manual
<punkrockguy318> ogra, doko: this is excellent! thank you all for your guidance in helping me help ;-)  well, I will be back later, i'm going to go shower.  i'll study this material and then I will get back to you doko.
<ogra> punkrockguy318, youre welcome... if you got questions, just drop them in this channel, there is always someone to help around
<doko> punkrockguy318: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCxxTransition
<bddebian> punkrockguy318: Notice how ogra ignores me though. :-)
<kiko> bddebian, that's because you talk to people who don't exist <wink>
<bddebian> Hehe
<ogra> kiko, to ehom do you talk ? :-P
<ogra> whom
<ogra> bddebian, is that from UniverseCandidates ?
<bddebian> ogra: Yeah
<ogra> great
<ogra> already familiar with revu ?
<bddebian> No
<bddebian> ANd it's a strange thing anyway.  I was going to attempt CDBS but the guy already has all the Debian specific stuff in a folder
<bddebian> OMG, I can't believe I just said folder
<bddebian> s/folder/directory/
<kiko> folder, folder, bddebian said folder
<bddebian> Please kill me now!
<bddebian> Hello ivoks
<ivoks> bddebian: hi
* ivoks kills bddebian 
<bddebian> Thank you
* ogra wonders if he heard "folder"
<ogra> bddebian, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<ogra> bddebian, if you got it ready, put it there for revirew
<ogra> -r
<bddebian> ogra: I don't because of what I said above.. :-(  When I tried to do a dpkg-buildpackage just using his current rules/control/etc, I get a permission denied because it tries to run dpkg-buildpackage in clean:: ??
<ogra> bddebian, you did build it from scratch ?
<bddebian> ogra: Define "from scratch"  You mean ./configure && make from scratch?
<ogra> bddebian, i mean dh_make
<ogra> or any equivalent
<bddebian> ogra: No, because he already had all the Debian specific stuff there
<ogra> which didnt work apparently ...
<bddebian> ogra: Aye, but that's because of your goofy sudo stuff ;-)
<ogra> ??
<ivoks> ?
<bddebian> j/k
<ogra> bddebian, never use root if orking with source packages... thats what fakeroot is for
<ogra> and to build the binary, take pbuilder
<bddebian> I haven't set up pbuilder yet. :-(
<punkrockguy318> ogra: hey, i'm looking at the pbuilder howto... are we builing a chroot for breezy or hoary?
<ogra> i.e. fakroot dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa should build you a new source package (given the orig.tar.gz is around)
<ogra> punkrockguy318, build it for hoary and then update to breezy
<ivoks> man pbuilder
<punkrockguy318> ogra: oh, thanks!
<bddebian> ogra:  debian/rules clean
<bddebian> /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage: line 175: debian/rules: Permission denied
<ogra> bddebian, how did you unpack the source package ?
<bddebian> ogra: tar -xzf
<ogra> bddebian, oh
<ogra> so you got a native package... nasty
<bddebian> I get the same error with dpkg-buildpackage -us -tc
<ogra> bddebian, sure, make rules executable...
<ogra> but that isnt a good start, native packages are not nice
<bddebian> Well like I said I wanted to take his rules and configure files and CDBSize them but I don't know CDBS very well
<\sh> don't use cdbs then
<\sh> u should learn the basics
<bddebian> Hmm, new error "bad interpreter"
<ogra> bddebian, you shouldnt use cdbs in the beginning, start with debhelper, if you feel safe with that, look at cdbs
<bddebian> Do I pretty much have to do it in a pbuilder environment?
<\sh> u should use it...it has only advantages
<punkrockguy318> why must authentication be disabled to you pbuilder?
<tseng> it doesnt
<tseng> you can alternatively install gpg in the chroot
<punkrockguy318> oh
<punkrockguy318> alright
<tseng> with sudo pbuilder login --keep-after-login or something like that
<tseng> see the manpage
<tseng> maybe we should put gpg in the pbuilder set of essential packages on bootstrap
<punkrockguy318> yeah
<\sh> tseng: not advised, just because when u build more then one package, and one of them is depending on the other, and u use to test your own repos
<\sh> for testing purposes is unauthenticated ok..
* bddebian builds his pbuilder
<mfgalizi> So, who do I have to bribe to get a package reviewed?
<punkrockguy318> How would you go about building a package without pbuilder?
<bddebian> Apparently you don't :-)
<punkrockguy318> lol
<punkrockguy318> oh, dpkg-buildpackage
<jamessan|work> or "debian/rules binary" or "debuild"
<bddebian> punkrockguy318: Are you building a native package or re-doing a Debian/Ubuntu package?
<mfgalizi> I listed a package on MOTUNewPackages and UniverseCandidates about a week ago; should I just be patient?
<punkrockguy318> bddebian: neither, I was just wondering how pbuilder built the packages
<punkrockguy318> jamessan|work: what package contains debuild?  I only have debuild-pbuilder installed on my system
<bddebian> punkrockguy318: Oh
<bddebian> mfgalizi: Which package?
<jamessan|work> punkrockguy318: devscripts
<punkrockguy318> jamessan|work: what's the difference between dpkg-buildpackage, debian/rules binary, and debuild?
<mfgalizi> bddebian, libxvmcw
<bddebian> mfgalizi: Ah
<jamessan|work> punkrockguy318: debuild is a wrapper that calls dpkg-buildpackage, lintian, debsign
<tseng> pdebuild :)
<punkrockguy318> jamessan|work: what's the difference between dpkg-buildpackage and debian/rules binary
<tseng> punkrockguy318: you can do dpkg-buildpackage -S to sign, etc
<tseng> its flexible
<tseng> read the man
<bddebian> punkrockguy318: Each method of building does things just a little differently
<punkrockguy318> alright, thank you
<punkrockguy318> you all are very helpful, btw
<bddebian> Should I be worried about this error:  -> installing dummy policy-rc.d
<bddebian> /usr/bin/apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<\sh> hmmm...bugday one == motu recruiting day?
<\sh> bddebian: build first a hoary pbuilder and update then to breezy
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Bah, why?
<bddebian> :-(
<\sh> bddebian: do u want an answer?? ,-) I will give u a "why not?" ;)
<bddebian> No I have to whack my breezy pbuilder?
<mfgalizi> me?
<bddebian> s/No/Now
<\sh> bddebian: well, yes
<bddebian> fsck
<siretart> hi folks
<bddebian> Heya siretart
* \sh 's not there today
<\sh> too tired, eyes are hurting, and made too many mistakes today :(
<bddebian> \sh: So what's the best way to trash my pbuilder to start over?
<siretart> bddebian: recreate your base.tar.gz
<siretart> pbuilder create ...
<\sh> update pbuilderrc
<\sh> replace in /etc/pbuilderrc/apt.conf/sources.list "breezy" in hoary
<\sh> and udpate
<\sh> wit --override-config
<\sh> or delete base-tar.gz
<\sh> and create a new one
<\sh> i do it every third day
<bddebian> Where is base.tar.gz stored?
<jamessan|work> create a new one? why?
<siretart> bddebian: by default, in /var/lib/default, but you can customize it in the config file
<ivoks> bye all
<bddebian> Later ivoks
<bddebian> Thanks siretart
<ivoks> elmo: ping
<ivoks> \sh: ping :)
<\sh> pong
<ivoks> \sh: could you remind elmo, when it comes back, to whitelist my address?
<\sh> yepp
<ivoks> thanx, see you
<\sh> cu ivoks :)
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> looks like tomorrow is a new pykde time
<Mithrandir> tseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeng
<Mithrandir> why the hell is beagle reindexing my ~/CA every second?
<Mithrandir> apparently, it changes something in the directory which updates the ctime which means it notices, then reindexes ad infinitum
<tseng> Mithrandir: yes
<tseng> Mithrandir: stop touching the file
<Mithrandir> I'm not touching the file
<Mithrandir> it's a directory
<tseng> it does that on xsession-errors too
<tseng> i wonder if there is a way yet to exclude a directoy
<tseng> directory
<Mithrandir> well, there's nothing but beagle touching that directory..
<herve_> hello
<bddebian> Heya herve
<\sh> guys, g'night ... need to sleep completly exhausted
<bddebian> Gnight \sh
<ogra> herve, happy bugday
<siretart> gn8 \sh_away
<herve> ogra, fly squash party?
<ogra> herve, see topic :)
<herve> ok, that was you ultra secret flyflap party :-)
<herve> oops! I told the word :-)
<herve> by the way
<herve> do we have a automatic maintained list of universe packages diverging from debian
<herve> to know when to merge
<chrissturm> herve: if it has ubuntu in the name its diverging
<herve> I mean, like the automatic bugs in bugzilla: "new version from Debian requires merging"
<herve> chrissturm, ubuntu + newer version in debian
<ogra> Kamion once made a list, but thats outdated (i think it was for hoary)
<chrissturm> oops, right
<bddebian> OK, so I rebuilt my pbuilder for hoary.  Now I just update to breezy?
<ogra> yep
<Mithrandir> elmo makes you a list if you ask him nicely.  Or he might have one which is cronned now
<herve> I'll see after the cxx transition
<herve> I hope I'll get spare time and peace of mind by the time
<herve> including resynchronising with debian's own cxx transition
<lesliev> yoyoyo!
<siretart> hi lesliev :)
<siretart> lesliev: congrats to your first upload to revu :)
<bddebian> Should I not change pbuilderrc to breezy?
<siretart> bddebian: you should definitly, because all uploads will be build against breezy
<bddebian> siretart: OK, I did, but I wasn't sure if it is correct :-)
<bddebian> Thx
<lesliev> siretart: thanks ;-)
<lesliev> needs lots of work though!
<siretart> lesliev: in german we say "every beginning is hard".
<siretart> don't know if thats also applicable in english
<siretart> can anyone check on revu? I tweaked a bit the colors of the stylesheet
<siretart> RED meens the package is NEW and needs 3 advocates for inclusion to ubuntu
<siretart> cyan means 1 advocate suffices, white means that this version is probably already in the archive
<lesliev> It's applicable in any language! I'll keep at it. Soon I'll be able to help more.
<lesliev> REVU looks good, although the colours are a little intense
<lesliev> Just from a graphical point of view :-)
<siretart> lesliev: I guessed that. the problem is that I'm absolutly untalented with colors ;)
<siretart> if someone could tell me better colors, I'll adapt the stylesheet immediatly
<lesliev> I'm looking at my package directories with Meld. Meld is great!
<siretart> html compatible color codes please ;)
<siretart> meld? whats that?
<lesliev> I suggest blues: 7684db
<lesliev> and 76c6db
<lesliev> Try those
<siretart> what color for what?
<siretart> what for NEW what for 'normal'?
<lesliev> The brighter one for the current cyan
<lesliev> ie. the second one
<terrex> anybody knows why i'm not able to send my gpg to launchpad ?
<lesliev> Meld is the best diff viewer I have seen, and it can diff directories too
<lesliev> Very graphical
<lesliev> hmm, a little better
<lesliev> (revu I mean)
<siretart> jepp
<siretart> but I'm not sure that suits with the white and brown tone from the ubuntu theme... hmm
<lesliev> yeah
<lesliev> It you want to stick with earth tones you can try reds...
<siretart> lets see
<lesliev> Possible: c67f69 and ba5b3e for the darker?
<siretart> better, but still too intense, I think..
<bddebian> OK, I'm a little confused on the pbuilder thing.  Do I actually want to build in pbuilder or just test the deb once it's built?
<siretart> bddebian: if it is a rather small packager or if you are confident that it will build you can use pdebuild as debuild replacement for building in pbuilder
<siretart> bddebian: in general I use it rather to test package. for doing more advanced packaging, I have a chroot
<bddebian> Sheesh.. :-(
<siretart> lesliev: what do you think now?
<seb128> hi
<tseng> hi seb128
<seb128> anybody of you has mailed the guy who has packaged anjuta2 ?
<lesliev> look nicer!
<lesliev> Still don't like the red so much.... maybe a darker brown? ba8546?
<lesliev> I was afraid to go all browns because it can be confused with the rest of the page
<lesliev> people might not notice that there's a scheme
<siretart> lesliev: thats better
<siretart> perhaps a bit lighter? hm..
<lesliev> Now there are three colours!
<lesliev> the dark looks ok to me
<lesliev> maybe this for the lighter colour: de9e4e
<siretart> lesliev: you are sure about the dark brown?
<lesliev> hehe, maybe it's too dark. but try the light colour too and see how it looks.
<lesliev> eyuck! greeny brown! :-))
<herve> good night
<siretart> lesliev: this one is good?
<lesliev> ok. Maybe *slightly* lighter. But put in the light colour too (unless you want to keep that grey?)
<siretart> hm. I think the grey is ok. perhaps I could get the brown a bit lighter..
<lesliev> Talk about taking a long time just to choose some colours! We really are not great artists.
<lesliev> I don't like the grey at all.
<siretart> hm. it the same grey as in the right coloums..
<siretart> it is
<lesliev> Try a lighter brown instead, just to see. A slightly lighter version of the dark brown. And make the dark brown slightly lighter too.
<lesliev> and see how it looks.
<siretart> lesliev: like this?
<lesliev> I think that's pretty good.
<siretart> :)
<siretart> ok, then I'll check this version in (to svn)
<Burgundavia> siretart, the brown text on brown is terrible for looking at for a long time
<lesliev> ok! You should check out Meld sometime, btw. - you'll see why I like it.
<lesliev> hehe! hey, our brown is nice!
<lesliev> ah well, I am off to play arimaa. Seey'all
<siretart> Burgundavia: hm. can you help me with the stylesheet then? I'm really a noob when it comes to colors :(
<Burgundavia> siretart, I assume we are talking about the live site at http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ ?
<lesliev> it's not really brown any more, it's green ;-)
<siretart> yes, we are
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> just a general usablity stuff
<Burgundavia> why are ontv and smeg a different colour?
<lesliev> good luck
<siretart> ah, I think I found out
<siretart> Burgundavia: I added some explanation above.
<Burgundavia> you also set up this great alternating colour thing
<Burgundavia> but then you blow it by having the actual packages not follow the scheme
<Burgundavia> why not have the entire row the alternating colours?
<Burgundavia> if you need to indicate status, an icon or text can do that
<siretart> hm. I assumed that more text would let the table explode on smaller displays, but icons would be an alternative, indeed.
<Burgundavia> actions can become a smaller column if you use standard icons for it
<Burgundavia> or standard short text
<siretart> hm. perhaps you're right
<siretart> Burgundavia: do you have any icons I could use for that?
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> what actions do need?
<siretart> I would need icons for NEW, 'normal' and updated packages, and for the actions 'archive this' 'unarchive this' and 'nuke this'
<Burgundavia> what is normal?
<siretart> I've been thinking about the action 'join this with another upload', but thats not decided yet
<Burgundavia> the "join this with another upload", that is for packages that depend on each other?
<siretart> normal is an upload, which updates the version in the archive. this kind of uploads usually only need a sponsor agreeing
<Burgundavia> so normal is when the packages is already in the archive?
<siretart> Burgundavia: I'm really not sure how this can be implemented. there should be some feature to join or merge or update uploads. perhaps a better place would be in the details page anyway
<siretart> Burgundavia: exactly
<siretart> NEW means neither in ubuntu nor in debian
<Burgundavia> what the difference between normal and updated?
<siretart> updated means that a newer version has been uploaded to ubuntu, perhaps by the uploader himself, perhaps by the reviewer or by someone else
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> I am still confused at the third status
<Burgundavia> I understand New and Updated
<Burgundavia> bear with me for sec
<Burgundavia> I think you need several statuses
<sistpoty> hi all
<Burgundavia> the first status tells you about whether the package is New or Updated
<Burgundavia> the 2nd status tells you what the action taken on the package
<Burgundavia> is that correct?
<siretart> huhu sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<Burgundavia> that being said
<Burgundavia> I would resign the front page in the following way
<Mithrandir> I hope you mean "redesign"?
<Burgundavia> Mithrandir, yes
<ogra> heh
<tseng> hi
<Burgundavia> split up the new and updated packages into seperate tables
<Burgundavia> salut tseng, ogra Mithrandir
<Mithrandir> hi Burgundavia, good night everybody.
<ogra> night Mithrandir
<siretart> gn8 Mithrandir
<tseng> hth did i get on bug 243 on malone
<Burgundavia> rename the upload column to package
<tseng> or do i get all bugs now?
<ogra> tseng, didnt you know ?
<siretart> Burgundavia: thats an good idea: first all NEW ones, then all 'normal' ones.. it requeires some redesign of the template, but I like that idea
<tseng> ogra: know what?
<tseng> ogra: all bugs -> brandon?
<ogra> sure
<tseng> its about some package called pinfo
<tseng> never heard of it
<ogra> youre our new bugfilter :)
<tseng> very confused
<ivoks> hi all
<Burgundavia> advocates is more important than comments
<tseng> most of the big motu names are on it
<ogra> no, honestly, no idea how you got that bug :)
* ivoks has blog: http://ivoks.blog.hr
<tseng> Reply-To: 	Malone Bugtracker <243@bugs.launchpad.ubuntu.com>
<tseng> ToddMA: 	dilys@muse.19inch.net, ajmitch@ihug.co.nz, brandon@smarterits.com, hcauwelier@oursours.net, hostmaster@grawert.net, jriddell@ubuntu.com, koke@amedias.org, martijn@foodfight.org, niall@evil.ie
<Burgundavia> bold the number of advocates, and leave the comments unbold, the make it easy to see the difference
<Burgundavia> siretart, normal should be renamed updated
<siretart> tseng: I'm using pinfo regulary. I like it
<tseng> i dont read info
<tseng> man > *
<tseng> i used to read manpages in vim
<tseng> but the script i had truncates them :(
<tseng> back to less
<Burgundavia> siretart, for icons for new and updated, what about a an arrow pointing up for new and an arrow in a circle for updated?
<ogra> tseng, haha
<tseng> ogra: i uesd to be so 1337 before we met
<ogra> tseng, that was our demo bug in the first IRC meeting with bradb
<bddebian> hehe
<Burgundavia> siretart, I would place the icons in two places, next to the table heading on the main page, and on the page of the package, in the upper right hand corner
<tseng> ogra: i had no gnome, 6 terminals up on one screen
<tseng> ogra: everything in shell, because that was cool
<tseng> im reformed now
<ogra> pheew....
<tseng> oh nice
<Burgundavia> tseng, didn't you used to be a gentoo user?
<tseng> serpentine actually works now
<tseng> Burgundavia: i used to lead all sorts of gentoo stuff
<Burgundavia> siretart, I will be back in about 1/2 hour if you have any questions. BTW, REVU is awesome shit
<siretart> Burgundavia: I'm glad you like it :)
<ogra> tseng, serpentine works ? cool :)
<tseng> Burgundavia: but i got pretty tired of the lame CFLAGS users and poor QA
<tseng> ogra: yep
<tseng> ogra: always crashed before
<ogra> yes, you had to disable the burn stuff in g-v-m to make it work
<tseng> oh
<tseng> well i couldnt even start it
<tseng> regardless of gvm
<ogra> oh
<tseng> its pretty simple though
<tseng> does it use gstreamer?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> and libnautilus-burn
<ivoks> as I don't have upload rights yet, i uploaded bugfixed package to revu
<ivoks> just upload it, small fix - use gksudo instead of gksu
<siretart> ivoks: I've seen it with pleasure :)
<tseng> bwar i want my planet gnome
<ivoks> :)
<tseng> i should write more ajax
<ivoks> siretart: revu is great stuff
<tseng> i am like a little school girl over it
<tseng> revu + ajax
<siretart> ajax?
<tseng> client + serverside javascript magic
<tseng> as seen in google maps, etc
<siretart> ah
<tseng> like refilling a page with dynamic data without reloading
<tseng> so my search app can find as you type
<ivoks> ajax
<tseng> sort as you click
<ivoks> great stuff
<tseng> its freaking candy
<ivoks> totally
<tseng> i cant stop
<ivoks> like a C app
<tseng> im an ajax monster
<ivoks> i saw a demo on ./
<tseng> feed me crack
<ivoks> like comments on article
<siretart> any example page availabe?
<tseng> yes
<ivoks> you type it in and hit ok, it doesn't reload
<ivoks> it just appears!
<tseng> siretart: http://www.google.com/webhp?complete=1&hl=en
<tseng> siretart: MAGIC
<tseng> type ubuntu
<ivoks> ?
<tseng> ?
<ivoks> ah, yes! great
<tseng> now my search page
<tseng> actualyl gives you the full result set as you type like that
<tseng> since its pretty small groups
<ivoks> url url :)
<tseng> you cant
<tseng> its behind many firewalls
<ivoks> eh :(
<ivoks> damn firewalls :)
<tseng> i work at a financial company
<tseng> https://bob.kdz13.net/
<tseng> this is my friends POC
<siretart> tseng: ah, THATS ajax. I see..
<ivoks> great stuff
<tseng> siretart: what happens is
<tseng> the frontend page has an empty div
<tseng> with id=result
<tseng> and there are javascript functions that go onkeyup
<tseng> that query the backend page with a GET
<tseng> and that page returns say an html table
<tseng> that gets written into the div
<tseng> no reloading
<tseng> so my application does stuff with rrdtool
<tseng> i want to apply a slider, for the time period
<tseng> and do a live update of the graph image
<tseng> i alreayd make the image dynamically.. it will just be inline
<siretart> wow. thats impressing
<tseng> sorry... i get really excited about this :P
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-05
<siretart> :)
<siretart> hey, what's this: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<siretart> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<tseng> broken mirror?
<ivoks> run again
<ivoks> maybe it's syncing
<tseng> ivoks: eh
<tseng> ivoks: wouldnt it update Packages.gz last?
<siretart> hm. perhaps..
<tseng> to avoid that
<tseng> or at least, that would make sense
<tseng> oh nevermind
<tseng> that was packages.gz :P
<siretart> tseng: that depends on the mirroring software. debmirror does this. rsync not
<siretart> read: plain rsync not
<tseng> yes
<ivoks> doh..
<ivoks> ivoks.blog.hr isn't working :(
<tseng> whiprush on puc!!!!!!!ONE
<tseng> siretart: https://bob.kdz13.net/test.txt is the backend code to that page
<tseng> siretart: the rest you can see in view source, its < 100 lines i think
<ivoks> lol tseng:
<ivoks> Developers: Microsoft to Release AJAX Framework
<tseng> thats such bollocks, i dont need a "framework"
<tseng> look at how simple this code is
<tseng> i guess its for all their wussie VB hackers
<siretart> tseng: also available for pyhton? ;)
<ogra> victoria bitter ?
<tseng> ogra: :)
<siretart> hrhr
<ogra> ;)
<tseng> siretart: it doesnt matter
<tseng> siretart: i did it in php
<tseng> siretart: look at the code
<tseng> the javascript just does a GET on your backend page
<tseng> and returns the results
<tseng> it can be any page really
<ivoks> time to leave you guys...
<ivoks> till tomorrow
<tseng> bye ivoks
* siretart also urgently needs sleep.
<siretart> gn8 folks!
<tseng> siretart: i cant think of anything cool to do with REVU and ajax.
<tseng> or, at least cool *and* useful
<tseng> in my app at work i sort things by column if you click on the header
<tseng> but we have not much stuff
<siretart> I'll think about it. gn8
<sistpoty> I'm going to bed as well... bye together
<tseng> bye
<tseng> siretart: hey one second
<siretart> ja?
<tseng> why do you say "together"
<tseng> er, sistpoty
<tseng> siretart: sleep :)
<Burgundavia> I had a thought regarding revu
<siretart> ah. ok - on my way:)
<tseng> Burgundavia: tell me
<sistpoty> weird... maybe i'm too tired too write good english
<Burgundavia> is it useful to have seperate tables for things that received no reviews and things we have received only positive reviews?
<tseng> no?
<sistpoty> that was really sick "german english"
<Burgundavia> ie, something that has just been uploaded and not been looked by anyone
<tseng> they could be sorted that way
<tseng> or colored
<Burgundavia> is it useful?
<tseng> they are already colored
<tseng> its useful to quickly see
<tseng> i dont see why it makes a difference if you split the table
<Burgundavia> because I was thinking about the UI
<Burgundavia> current my design was 4 tables
<Burgundavia> 1 for unreview/only positive reviews and 1 for downchecks, with one of each for both new and updated packages
<Burgundavia> the order would be:
<Burgundavia> new packages: Un
<Burgundavia> and Prob
<Burgundavia> and then Changed
<Burgundavia> un and prob
<tseng> prob?
<Burgundavia> problems
<ajmitch> morning all
<tseng> hi ajmitch
<tseng> Burgundavia: hang on
<tseng> what if it was views
<tseng> not all on the page at once, but possible
<tseng> the main page has just the first table that we see now
<tseng> but with links across the top to adjust the query
<tseng> in the ways you just specified
<tseng> it would redraw the table acordingly
<Burgundavia> the "current" current uploaders would be divided into 4 tables
<tseng> no, it wouldnt
<tseng> think about it this way
<tseng> its one table
<tseng> in the database
<Burgundavia> yes
<tseng> right now we view the entire thing as is
<tseng> which is "correct"
<tseng> you want custom views on it
<Burgundavia> true
<tseng> which we can do in real time
<Burgundavia> ok
<tseng> would that suit?
<tseng> id love to start hacking on that
<Burgundavia> let me draw you a mockup of what I imagined
<tseng> ok
<tseng> but i think it makes the page too heavy
<tseng> ill draw mine too
<tseng> and we can compromise
<tseng> :D
<ajmitch> so what do the different colours in revu mean now?
<tseng> ajmitch: its based on review/no reviw it looks like
<ogra> ajmitch, its written above
<ajmitch> ah, NEW vs changes
<ajmitch> ogra: that's assuming I read it :)
<ogra> :)
<ajmitch> herve was asking about a list of packages to merge?
<ajmitch> I've got a list that I can generate daily here if you want
<Burgundavia> http://img129.echo.cx/my.php?image=revumockup4yx.png
<tseng> ok
<tseng> do you have an issue with new/updated being reflected by color or sort order in the same table?
<Burgundavia> not really
<Burgundavia> I was actually designing icons for new and updated
<Burgundavia> up arrow for new
<tseng> here's what I am thinking
<Burgundavia> and circle for updated
<tseng>    <a>New</a>
<tseng>    <a>Needs Work</a>
<tseng>    <a>Ready for Upload</a>
<tseng> 3 views
<Burgundavia> ok
<tseng> all on the main page
<Burgundavia> yes
<tseng> live updating with ajax
<Burgundavia> that works
<tseng> not on the screen at once
<tseng> the main page has everything listed
<tseng> and color coded
<tseng> (i think)
<tseng> who here has the database setup and is still awake?
<tseng> and wants to hack with me
<Burgundavia> and table should have the alternating colours
<Burgundavia> that makes it easy to read
<tseng> yes
<tseng> definately
<Burgundavia> all the way across, not like the current setup
<tseng> Burgundavia: it should be sortable
<tseng> by clicking column headers
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> would that be 3 tables?
<Burgundavia> each sortable?
<Burgundavia> or one big?
<tseng> well
<tseng> do you understand what im saying?
<tseng> there is on table on the page at a time
<Burgundavia> one table?
<tseng> as you click links the table is replaced
<tseng> by the view you want
<tseng> it might be easier if you think of it as 4 html pages
<Burgundavia> so clicking on New hides Needs Work and Read?
<tseng> yes
<Burgundavia> gotcha
<tseng> it totally replaces the div with new content
<tseng> i wish this was php/mysql :(
<tseng> or id already be done
<Burgundavia> doing to do that with tabs?
<tseng> yeah, its like tabs in a gtk app
<Burgundavia> ok
<tseng> sortof
<Burgundavia> another thing
<tseng> it will be regular hyperlinks
<tseng> with javascript actions
<Burgundavia> would be nice if instead of email addys, you saw the this
<tseng> the this?
<Burgundavia> Brandon Hale (tseng)
<tseng> yep, sure
<Burgundavia> blah@blah.org
<Burgundavia> maybe leave off the email
<Burgundavia> but make the name a mailto link?
<tseng> the table needs a bit of padding too
<Burgundavia> no
<tseng> inside the td's
<Burgundavia> scratch that
<tseng> its bugging me
<tseng> and wth is actions
<Burgundavia> that should go away
<Burgundavia> and make comments and advocates clearer
<tseng> well
<tseng> advocates is dumb
<tseng> there is + and -
<Burgundavia> I had another thought regarding how packages move through the system
<tseng> right now i dont see a way to tell if there was a problem
<Burgundavia> if a package ends up in needs work, and new upload should move it back into new
<Burgundavia> you like?
<tseng> SQL doesnt understand textual comments as positive or negative based on natural language :)
<tseng> Burgundavia: no
<tseng> hrm
<tseng> sure
<tseng> how will that work, programmatically
<tseng> if there is an upload since the last comment?
<Burgundavia> date stamps
<tseng> sure
<Burgundavia> if upload date stamp is newer than advocate downcheck datestamp
<tseng> thats my other question
<tseng> where is the downcheck
<tseng> oh
<tseng> advocating -> no
<tseng> ?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> No and Yes should turn into an icon as well
<tseng> can it be neutral?
<tseng> just adding to the discussion?
<Burgundavia> that is a comment
<tseng> i see
<tseng> ok
<Burgundavia> No turns in X and Yes into a check
<Burgundavia> I also have an idea for the package page
<Burgundavia> across the top
<Burgundavia> Icon for if new/updated
<Burgundavia> package name, version # and uploader
<Burgundavia> and the the upper right, the current status
<tseng> um
<tseng> what if we make a comment when there is an upload
<Burgundavia> what do you mean?
<tseng> i upload a package
<tseng> it makes a comment on my page automatically
<tseng> new package uploaded $datastamp
<tseng> with the changelog even
<tseng> you can even add an icon if you are really into that
<Burgundavia> why clutter comments?
<tseng> why add icons?
<tseng> :)
<Burgundavia> comments should be about the package, not that there is a new version
<tseng> i dont consider it clutter to notify of a new package as part of the thread
<Burgundavia> maybe a history section?
<Burgundavia> showing new uploads
<tseng> we can just look at the changelog for that
<tseng> no one should be making uploads w/o updating it
<Burgundavia> not a new upload
<Burgundavia> but a new upload to REVU
<tseng> eh?
<tseng> im thinking about breezy changes
<tseng> every time i upload something, it posts the relevant bits from changelog
<Burgundavia> yes
<tseng> its very useful
<tseng> (imo)
<Burgundavia> I am talking about the packages fixes that happen on REVU before it even hits the archives
<tseng> whats the difference
<Burgundavia> each of those "uploads" are the same version, no?
<tseng> im thinking of this as like a bug tracker
<tseng> for a private archive
<Burgundavia> ok
<tseng> we are probably approaching this from different backgrounds :)
<Burgundavia> but the package version number is not going to change for say http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=24
<Burgundavia> when the uploader pushes the fixes, as it is has not yet hit the archive
<tseng> hm i guess you got me
<tseng> he doesnt update the revision in revu
<tseng> its all 0ubuntu1
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> so REVU needs to track that
<Burgundavia> apt doesn't care
<tseng> bwar
<Burgundavia> all we need is to know that the uploader has pushed a new version into REVU for reviewing
<Burgundavia> and the date stamp will give us that
<tseng> we should not be printing:
<tseng> tesseracttrainer_0.1.4-1_i386.changes1k
<tseng> thats ass
<tseng> it should just say changelog
<tseng> and
<tseng> hm
<tseng> on packages that stuff is at the bottom, not the top
<tseng> i guess it is the first class object in our case
<tseng> im not sure we need the filesize on most of it either
<tseng> at least not so prominately
<Burgundavia> yes
<tseng> i wish i had dreamweaver or something
<tseng> i could mock up faster than vim
<tseng> (is anyone logging this?)
<tseng> i talk very fast
<ajmitch> why shouldn't the person who uploads to REVU change the version?
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> irssi is loggin it all
<tseng> ajmitch: because when we upload to breezy
<Burgundavia> I log as well
<tseng> ajmitch: it shouldnt be 0ubuntu4
<ajmitch> why not?
<tseng> there was no 1-2-3 in the archive
<ajmitch> so?
<tseng> it just.. we dont do that :)
<tseng> we could start, I dont mind
<tseng> i would love to have revisions and changelogs in between for revu
<tseng> and
<ajmitch> it doesn't look clean, but there's nothing stopping it from happening :)
<tseng> that enforces good habits for the real tree
<Burgundavia> it would also mean that new changelog thing would not have to be developed for revu
<tseng> well
<ajmitch> when I was getting packages reviewed for debian I was asked to make changes & make the version -2 instead of -1
<tseng> it would be nice to diff changelogs
<tseng> and show the most recent upload
<tseng> i still like showing uploads in comments
<ajmitch> so 0.6.4-2 would get uploaded to debian without 0.6.4-1 being in the archive
<tseng> i see it like a thread on bugzilla
<Burgundavia> what about having an ajax thing for the changelog
<tseng> "package foo uploaded fixes the bug, here is changelog"
<tseng> Burgundavia: how do you mean?
<Burgundavia> show the changelog in the page, but not open, that opens when clicked on
<tseng> that could be just plain JS
<tseng> put the changelog in an invisible div
<tseng> and toggle visibility
<tseng> sure
<tseng> but um
<tseng> you can just click it atm like all the other related files
<tseng> not sure its a big add
<Burgundavia> true
<Burgundavia> ok, on the package page itself
<tseng> yep im there
<Burgundavia> we should seperate the linda/lintian stuff, the orig and the diff/dsc stuff into three distinct sections
<tseng> yes
<tseng> rows in a table
<tseng> with a tiny row underneath each one with filesize in a small font
<tseng> if we really need it
<Burgundavia> and date stamp them all
<tseng> gah i need dreamweaver so bad
<Burgundavia> tried nvu?
<tseng> no
<tseng> is it in breezy?
<Burgundavia> yes
<tseng> i need to mockup as im thinking
<tseng> coding it would be too slow
<tseng> the way its written.. i really dont like
<tseng> it has templates
<tseng> and code seperate
<Burgundavia> http://img127.echo.cx/my.php?image=revumockup25tg.png
<Burgundavia> that is my top bar idea for the package pag
<Burgundavia> e
<tseng> thats good
<tseng> but
<tseng> whats the difference in icons
<tseng> (and why icons)
<Burgundavia> icons are easy and clear
<Burgundavia> no thinking involved
<Burgundavia> should be New/Updated
<Burgundavia> showing whether or not the package is already in the archives
<tseng> if its in the archive
<tseng> we should drop it
<tseng> i see no reason to maintain that data once 3 motus approve
<Burgundavia> I thought REVU was also for non-MOTU's to upload changes to existing packages?
<tseng> is it?
<ajmitch> yes
<tseng> thats bollocks
<ajmitch> unless you wanted a separate review process just for those?
<tseng> i wouldnt want them on the same page?
<Burgundavia> why not?
<ajmitch> since the only difference is whether they need 3 MOTU thumbs up
<tseng> not to hurt anyones feelings, but i dont care if a 15 year old kid can run uupdate -u
<Burgundavia> what about people like me
<tseng> part of the new package process is assessing a *persons* skills
<tseng> to join motu
<Burgundavia> I plan on doing some work with existing packages
<ajmitch> that's great, but we're talking about fixing bugs in packages, not just new upstream versions
<Burgundavia> those changes will need to be reviewed somwhere
<Burgundavia> I am not 15 year old kid
<tseng> i guess they do
<tseng> but its more of a once-off thing
<tseng> revu is fine
* tseng debitters
<Burgundavia> REVU will work great
<ajmitch> like all the Cxx transition - we needed some way to review people's work
<Burgundavia> as this will mean that people like me don't have to go find webspace
<Burgundavia> that was the biggest thing that held me back
<tseng> ah good point
<ajmitch> yes, my debian sponsor didn;t like grabbing packages at 16K/sec from my box
<ajmitch> getting source from mentors.debian.net was far more convenient for him
<tseng> can we put that in a seperate page?
<tseng> or something
<tseng> i dunno
<tseng> you said mark them with an icon
<tseng> if they are NEW
<ajmitch> especially as this will be hosted at a DC, with plenty of bandwidth
<tseng> capitol NEW meaning not in the archive
<tseng> ok so tell me one more time why we need Archived Uploads
<tseng> hm i know
<tseng> but lets make it another tab
<Burgundavia> I have no idea
<tseng> i dog
<tseng> do!
<tseng> so someone can have 2 packages uploaded
<tseng> when they are doing their 3rd
<tseng> we can be like, hey, here are the other 2
<tseng> they look awesome
<ajmitch> because the MOTUToReview pacge quickly filled up with out-of-date stuff
<tseng> lets approve him to TB as a maintainer
<tseng> so
<tseng> now on the main page we have one table
<tseng> everything that is not yet uploaded
<tseng> then
<ajmitch> archived uploads mainly applies to changes to existing packages, imho
<tseng> we have links across the top, tabs if you will
<tseng> New / Needs Work / Ready for Upload / Archived
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<tseng> will adjust the query
<tseng> and redraw the table
<Burgundavia> so we need 4 icons for the status
<tseng> yes
<tseng> ajmitch: thirded?
<ajmitch> ?
<tseng> seconded, thirded
<tseng> you know.
<ajmitch> right..
<ajmitch> sure
<tseng> Burgundavia: we can use the tabs off the wiki/homepage
<tseng> and change the text
<tseng> for the "tabs"
<tseng> oh man
<tseng> and put it into the header bar
<tseng> it wont clutter the page at all up there
<tseng> and be easy to use
<tseng> Burgundavia: can you put that together?
<tseng> we'll put out login link up there too
<tseng> exactly as on the homepage
<Burgundavia> put which together?
<tseng> Burgundavia: buttons for the top of the page
<Burgundavia> you talking html and css?
<tseng> Burgundavia: in the header
<tseng> like on the ubuntu homepage see
<Burgundavia> ahh
<tseng> for our different "tabs"
<tseng> all 4 of the
<tseng> m
<Burgundavia> you want me to take the buttons from the ubuntu.com page and edit them for our purposes?
<tseng> yes
<Burgundavia> can do
<tseng> i imagine someone has a blank
<ajmitch> tseng: as an aside, how's monopod looking?
<tseng> ajmitch: the package, or the app?
<Burgundavia> they are done using js and dvis
<tseng> ajmitch: i fixed your nested folder, it still needs a manpage
<tseng> Burgundavia: oh!
<ajmitch> 1337
<tseng> perfect
<tseng> ok so
<tseng> i am really excited to just plow into this as you can tell
<tseng> but i think it might be better long term if we put all our braindump into the wiki now
<tseng> before continuing, yes?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> REVUDevelopment?
<tseng> sure
<tseng> making it
<tseng> you beat me
<Burgundavia> already did
<tseng> i wanst logged in
<tseng> :P
<tseng> ok, be my guest
<tseng> ill see what the ubuntu stylesheet does to the page in the meantime
<tseng> yuck :P
<Burgundavia> do you have any idea about archive icon?
<tseng> a zip file?
<tseng> "archive"
<tseng> play on the word
<robitaille> a filing cabinet?
<Burgundavia> http://img124.echo.cx/my.php?image=revumockup39kt.png
<Burgundavia> those are for new and updated
<Burgundavia> and the button row is ready to upload and needs work
<tseng> ok
<tseng> most of those already exist in gnome icon theme
<tseng> in high color
<Burgundavia> I was having fun with inkscape
<tseng> i usually just steal them :)
<Burgundavia> I want to avoid words and have distinct shapes for each
<tseng> im serious
<Burgundavia> that is why I am designing them in black and white
<Burgundavia> I will look for ideas
<tseng> there is a hammer, a circle, an up, and a check
<tseng> all nicely shaped
<tseng> if you want to make the effort though, be my guest
<Burgundavia> where is the gnome icon them kept?
<tseng> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/icons.php
<tseng> most of it can be access here
<tseng> but i will give you the icons im talking about
<tseng> given a few minutes
<|QuaD-> hey, whats joe gasiorek's irc name?
<tseng> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/wipicons/gtk-stock//stock_ok.png
<tseng> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/wipicons/gtk-stock//stock_top.png
<tseng> those come in various sizes
<tseng> and i think without the - on top
<tseng> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/wipicons/anjuta//app-icon.png
<tseng> your hammer
<Burgundavia> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/wipicons/gtk-stock//stock_add.png
<Burgundavia> for archived
<tseng> one more i am looking for is
<tseng> refresh
<tseng> from a browser
<Burgundavia> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/wipicons/gtk-stock//stock_refresh-blue.png
<Burgundavia> that one
<tseng> yes
<Burgundavia> for updated?
<tseng> yes
<Burgundavia> I will update the wiki page accordingly
<tseng> just based on your mockup
<tseng> we dont have to use these, they are jsut burned into my brain
<tseng> you are noticing by now that im a very odd person
<Burgundavia> they are bold and simple
<tseng> the archive one
<tseng> hang ong
<tseng> thats the wrong size
<tseng> and not as fitting
<tseng> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/wipicons/gtk-stock//stock_add.png
<tseng> there is the filing cabinet
<tseng> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/wipicons/XD2//file-manager.png
<tseng> and larger
<tseng> oh i have a bit of an itch
<tseng> what if someone uploads a package
<tseng> and we have no intention of ever approving it for some reason
<tseng> say its not legal to distribute or its totally crack buggy
<tseng> we havent accounted for this yet
<Burgundavia> we need a rejected status
<tseng> yes
<tseng> it doesnt need to have a view really
<tseng> but the package page should be able to handle it if you stumble on it somehow
<Burgundavia> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/wipicons/git//im-jabber-48.png
<Burgundavia> for new?
<Burgundavia> new as in not yet reviewed
<tseng> sure why not
<tseng> these dont need to be cast in stone at all
<Burgundavia> no
<tseng> the different "tabs" dont need to be ajax
<tseng> they can do a GET back to the same page
<tseng> ajax would be not bookmarkable
<Burgundavia> I had an idea for the status
<tseng> since the GET happens in javascript and not an actually href
<tseng> yeah?
<Burgundavia> we could use sections of a circle to show show many reviews it has received (successful that is)
<tseng> yes!
<Burgundavia> I was wondering if you upcheck and package and pitti downchecks it, what do we do then?
<tseng> i was wondering that too
<tseng> but
<Burgundavia> do we carry forward your upcheck?
<tseng> i think 3 upchecks makes it gold
<tseng> someone reading the bug should not give another upcheck
<tseng> until pitti's issue is resolved
<tseng> thats a social issue
<tseng> we dont need to have a technical solution, i think
<Burgundavia> so the icon would change from circle to needs work
<tseng> yes
<Burgundavia> ok
<tseng> hm
<tseng> what if
<tseng> it stays needs work until another upload
<tseng> to remove the downcheck
<tseng> then it can go back to a blank circle
<Burgundavia> that was my thought all along
<tseng> and start over
<Burgundavia> no reviews and fully reviewed need to be different shapes
<Burgundavia> here is my thought for status
<Burgundavia> no reviews --> needs work/circles --> read to upload
<Burgundavia> no reviews as an empty circle or something completely different?
<ajmitch> bbl
<Burgundavia> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/wipicons/XD2//favourites-48.png
<Burgundavia> for ready to upload?
<tseng> yes!
<jamessan|laptop> heh
<tseng> daniel wont be able to help himself
<tseng> Burgundavia: hey man, its been great working with you
<tseng> its my dinner time here
<tseng> ill be back in an hour or so
<Burgundavia> ok
<ogra> what about http://www.grawert.net/revu_icons/
<Burgundavia> sorry
<Burgundavia> they need to be different shapes
<Burgundavia> our mind works that way
<Burgundavia> THAT IS WHY THIS IS HARD TO READ
<Burgundavia> and this is not
<ogra> i think they are all packages with differen stati
<ogra> different even
<ogra> anyway, just a proposal
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> take your icons and make them black and white
<Burgundavia> and try and tell them apart
<ogra> that is why they are colored ;)
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> look at most of the icons on your desktop
<Burgundavia> they are different shapes
<ogra> heh, currently not *g*
<Burgundavia> your panel then
<ogra> (i'm just testing the new theme...all mimetypes are missing)
<Burgundavia> FF is a good example
<Burgundavia> the 5 icons all have very distinctive shapes
<Burgundavia> anyway, dinner calls
<ogra> night all
<tseng> Burgundavia++
<tseng> oh man
<tseng> http://www.novell.com/products/groupwise/
<tseng> this flash trailer is hilarious
<tseng> it goes too fast to really read
<tseng> but the "selling points" are loaded with humor too
<|QuaD-> does monodevelop not work for anyone else?
<tseng> it works for me, obviously
<|QuaD-> tseng: i get an infinite loop everytime i try to compile
<|QuaD-> i think infinite loop
<tseng> i see.
<|QuaD-> it just starts the compile, never finnishes
<|QuaD-> i don't know how to explain it
<tseng> works for me, and meebey, and probably dozens more
<|QuaD-> it doesn't leave the "performing main compilation" stage
<|QuaD-> hmm
<tseng> so youll need to get it to a reproduceable test case
<tseng> and file a bug upstream
<|QuaD-> tseng: heh, for me it never works :)
<|QuaD-> tseng: here is what the console says when it fails (project name is asd, just a plain hello world console app for c#)
<|QuaD-> Generating makefiles for asd
<|QuaD-> Reading /home/derek/Projects/asd/asd.pidb
<tseng> sorry i dont know
<|QuaD-> tseng: alright, i am going to google osme more, i am sure someone else had this problem too
<tseng> as i said you need to file a bug upstream if you want to pursue it
<|QuaD-> tseng: it may be something i fubarred
<tseng> well
<|QuaD-> (i don't knwo what i did, but maybe0
<tseng> removing ~/.config/Monodevelop and creaint a clean project
<tseng> would rule that out
<|QuaD-> thats what i did :(
<|QuaD-> ok
<|QuaD-> tseng: my CodeCompletionData only has one pidb file in it, is that bad?
<tseng> not a clue
<|QuaD-> tseng: what references should be in all apps?
* tseng boggles
<tseng> h?
<tseng> hm
<|QuaD-> like System, System.xml...
<tseng> create a clean app
<tseng> with the gnome template
<tseng> build it
<tseng> it should run a window with no widgets in it
<|QuaD-> tseng: i did, i think that was my problem, i tried with a console app, it wasn't including system
<|QuaD-> or anything else, for that matter
<tseng> buh
<|QuaD-> ...
<Burgundavia> hmm, lwn's grumby editor uses Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> pretty easy to see when Ubuntu is being used
<Burgundavia> as it is brown
* Burgundavia notices that some other people here might also use Ubuntu
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> woo just got my keyboard replaced
<jamessan> really? I thought this channel had a Slackware bias.
<ajmitch> heh
<Lathiat> doesnt suck now and has a spacebar that works
<Lathiat> jamessan: ;p
<ajmitch> jamessan: nah, we're all rabid debian zealots
<Burgundavia> umm, low clue article ahead --> http://www.juiceenewsdaily.com/0605/news/google_mozilla.html
<Lathiat> soicanstop typinglike this
<jamessan> I wonder if I've finally saved enough to get my new keyboard...
<ajmitch> Lathiat: lucky you, discovered that my power adapter for the laptop is a little broken today :)
<ajmitch> it hopefully still works without electrocuting me
<Lathiat> 0~9~9~~OR
<jamessan> sweet, I have
* ajmitch checks the sorry state of his bank account
<jamessan> hrm, looks like Lathiat is having other typing problems now
<jamessan> :)
<Lathiat> haha
<bddebian> ajmitch: Just lick the wires.. ;-P
<jamessan> bddebian: like a big 9V battery?
<ajmitch> bddebian: you just want to get rid of me, don't you? ;)
<bddebian> Nah
<bddebian> I told you I'll try to take care of you :-)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> there's a fair chance it'll still work
* chillywilly takes care of bddebian and ajmitch 
<bddebian> w00t
<chillywilly> *thwap* *thwap* *thwap*
<bddebian> Heya chillywilly
<chillywilly> hiya
<ajmitch> hello chillywilly
<schweeb> hello MOTUs
<ajmitch> hey schweeb
<schweeb> did you subscribe yourself to my wiki page intentionally, ajmitch?
<schweeb> or are you subscribed to all personal pages?
<schweeb> I noticed a notify email was sent when I updated today
<ajmitch> all wiki pages :)
<ajmitch> it helps track all the MOTU & universe changes
<schweeb> gotcha
<ajmitch> I already get enough mail, so wiki subscription doesn't hurt as much
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> speaking of getting enough mail
<schweeb> Lotus Notes makes my cry
<schweeb> especially since you can't just hook up any POP or IMAP client to it
<schweeb> you need their client, which is horrid and doesn't work
<ajmitch> I've heard that it's quite evil
<schweeb> if you ever visit the states, or I happen to still be using Notes by the time the next Ubuntu con is on (hopefully I'm MOTU and available to go next time) I'll show it to you... you will weep
<ajmitch> no thanks ;)
<Burgundavia> I had to use a call management system at my old job
<Burgundavia> it was a home brew thing
<Burgundavia> worst web interface I think i have ever seen
<schweeb> Burgundavia: well, Notes is better than our ticket/incident management system
<schweeb> Peregrine ServiceCenter is utterly horrible
<Burgundavia> I think sticks would have been better than our call management system
<schweeb> hrm
<schweeb> the newer versions of service center look bearable
<Burgundavia> I hope the malone starts shaping up RSN
<hondje> Hi smart guys.  Why can I run ethereal using sudo in a terminal without a problem, but using it from a menu using (I'm assuming) gksudo doesn't work, and requires a real root account?
<Burgundavia> hondje, that is a better issue to be filed in a bug report or debugged in #ubuntu
<hondje> okay, thanks :)
<robitaille> \sh:  thanks for your jabber server.  I registered an account tonight.
<\sh> robitaille: encountered some really nice pitfalls with the transports so I disabled the transports until I fix the transports upstream source
<\sh> (icq, msn, aim)
<\sh> coffee
<robitaille> \sh:  not using any transports (yet).  So I'll be fine for now
<\sh> robitaille: I was using them and the transports have problems with utf8 characters...and those transports bugging the session manager and router processes of the jabberd2 and then: crash..
<DanielN_atw> how can i read out mysql blobs?
* Gazer is away: zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<DanielN_atw> \sh, ping :)
<highvoltage> DanielN_atw: everybody's sleeping :)
<DanielN_atw> highvoltage, not \sh i think.. he's in the same timezone as me.. and here its 10:26 am
<DanielN_atw> :)
<highvoltage> where are you, south africa?
<DanielN_atw> switzerland
<highvoltage> ah.
<DanielN_atw> :)
<\sh> DanielN_atw: pong
<DanielN_atw> \sh, sorry, i forgot to show up the techboard weeking on tuesday
<\sh> DanielN_atw: yes...next time
<DanielN_atw> but i had my "jahresabschlussprfungen" and so i forgot it ;>
<DanielN_atw> i'll ping you later again.. have some probs with fixing libyehia ;>
<DanielN_atw> but now it's smoking time
<tseng> hi
<\sh> moins tseng
<tseng> i just made my monitor 75dpi
<tseng> man
<tseng> everyone is all like, go up
<tseng> down is nice
<tseng> much smaller fonts
<Lathiat> tseng: heh i look at 96dpi which is really 129dpi so tahts probably about the same, it is nice
<Lathiat> tseng: 1680x1050@15.4"
<tseng> well
<tseng> i dont entirely understand it
<tseng> but i think if i fix my X config to be at 96dpi instead of 75dpi
<tseng> i will get tiny fonts at "correct" dpi
<Lathiat> i jus tset it in the gnome settings
<tseng> before X thought it was 75dpi, and gnome drew 96dpi fonts
<Lathiat> whatever that does
<tseng> if they are both 96
<tseng> i bet it would look nice
<tseng> i need a ruler to do it
<Lathiat> nvidia driver fixes up X's DPI for me
<tseng> i cant find the dimensions for my monitor
<Lathiat> autodetects the size etc
<tseng> < ati
<Lathiat> yeh this is a laptop lcd too
<Lathiat> so
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> who can give a vino bug some love?
<mgalvin> i just put a new version of cegui on my site for review, its version 0.3.0, just released today
<mgalvin> i will be build ogre3d against this today
<siretart> mgalvin: consider uploading to revu ;)
<mgalvin> siretart, i just send you my key so you can add me as an uploader right?
<siretart> nothing here yet..
<siretart> whats your gpgid?
<mgalvin> i meant, is that all i have to do?
<siretart> yes
<siretart> tell me your gnupg id your using for signing your uploads
<siretart> you are using, even..
<mgalvin> i just emailed it to you
<mgalvin> its on it way
<siretart> ok
<siretart> mgalvin: I added you to the keyring.
<siretart> mgalvin: please try to get your key signed by someone in the strong set
<siretart> for revu your key is ok, but you'll need it for ubuntu anyway
<mgalvin> ok, thnx, i will do
<siretart> no problem. just upload now to revu as instructed on the wiki page
<tseng> siretart: did you see our wiki page from yesterday?
<tseng> siretart: burgandiva and i specced some improvements to the ui
<siretart> tseng: not yet, looking
<siretart> tseng: which wiki page?
<tseng> REVUDevelopment
<tseng> but
<mgalvin> siretart, what did you set my revu password to? and can i change it once i log in?
<tseng> i dont think its written in such a way that you know what we are talking about
<siretart> tseng: sweeet! I love the icons! :) (sistpoty too *g*)
<siretart> mgalvin: I didn't set it yet. will mail it to you encrypted after your first upload
<mgalvin> siretart, ok
<siretart> tseng: I took a glance at the backlog with your discussion, I think we have similar ideas
<siretart> tseng: but, I don't think "updating" an upload is a good idea. sistpoty and me have been discussion abount "joining" or "merging" uploads. the details page would have then links to "related" packages, with possibility to display debdiffs between them
<siretart> so no need for "updating" uploads
<siretart> tseng: what do you think?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ogra] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ || Welcome Unfrgiven as new MOTU *rock*
<tseng> siretart: uh
<tseng> siretart: debdiff++
<tseng> as far as seperate pages
<tseng> wtf?
<siretart> btw, where did you get the sweet icons from?
<tseng> gnome icon theme
<tseng> and gtk stock
<siretart> ah. :)
<tseng> we need to have a way to view a users history too
<tseng> so we can quickly see someones past uploads when they come to TB
<siretart> what do you count as users history? only the uploads he did?
<tseng> yes links to his uploads
<tseng> its not important for current motus
<tseng> but for new people
<siretart> that would be possible with a new page, userinfo.py perhaps
<siretart> all information needed should already be in the db..
<tseng> yep
<siretart> great idea with users history, btw
<tseng> thanks
<DanielN> ree
<DanielN> wb \sh
<DanielN> :)
<\sh> *grmpf*
<\sh> just finishing up my jabberd2
<\sh> migrated the jabberd2 db from mysql to postgres
<DanielN> nice :)
<DanielN> why? what sucks on mysql?
<ogra> mysql is for beginners ;)
<DanielN> lol
<\sh> DanielN: utf8 support etc. is in mysql very shiddy implemented...
<DanielN> err
<ogra> you cant do views (does it know joins now ?) date and time functions are nonstandard etc
<\sh> ogra: innerjoins yes
<DanielN> yeah
<DanielN> hate these sql shit since i had my prfung in relational databses :/
<ogra> mysql is easier in the beginning, but if you need advanced functionallity like oracle or other big DB engines offer, you will switc to postgres most likely...
<mgalvin> i cannot build cegui 0.3.0 under a pbuilder for breezy b/c freeglut3-dev will not install b/c of libdevil-dev: Depends: libdevil1 (= 1.6.7-4) but it is not going to be installed
<DanielN> yeah? but it's not really common for webspace hosters
<DanielN> :/
<mgalvin> should i just open a bug in malone?
<ivoks> howdy folks! :)
<DanielN> wuehh :)
<ogra> hey ivoks
<ivoks> feel free to comment :) ivoks.blog.hr :)
<ivoks> DanielN: how is packaging going?
<DanielN> phone
<DanielN> ivoks, it's cool
<DanielN> some problems with yehia atm
* DanielN says: ping finnished... time to eat :)
<DanielN> see ya later
<ivoks> ok, bye :)
<\sh> ivoks: yes
<ivoks> \sh: yes what? :)
<\sh> ivoks: r u aggregated on the planet?
<\sh> ivoks: jabber component
<ivoks> \sh: nope
<ivoks> \sh: yeah, we should do that!
<ivoks> i almost buyed Jabber programming
<\sh> ivoks: ping jdub :) and ogra for a nice hackergotchi ,-)
<ivoks> ogra: seems to be here :)
<ogra> ivoks, send me a picture, i can make a hackergotchi ...
<ivoks> ok, will do that...
<\sh> ogra: do the hackergotchi also for daniel robbitaile :)
<ogra> he has one
<ogra> he just needs to send it jdub
<\sh> ogra: yeah, but not a nice one ;)
<ogra> his choice... i make hackergohis for everyone who asks :)
<Nafallo> ogra: good to know :-)
<ogra> :)
* Nafallo should probably stay out of the scene this time and go for ubuntu instead ;-)
<Nafallo> much less security required :-P
<Nafallo> and nicer people, that you might even have a chance to meet face-to-face :-)
<\sh> "much less security required?"
<Nafallo> \sh: yepp :-). the scene get's busted all over the globe atm ;-).
<Nafallo> \sh: I wouldn't run into that with ubuntu I'm sure ;-)
<ivoks> grr..
<ivoks> evolution should have "n" for next message
<ivoks> not . :)
<ivoks> or both
<Nafallo> ivoks: indeed
<Nafallo> ivoks: "."?
<ivoks> it easy to fix
<ivoks> Nafallo: yes, pressing . goes to next unread
<Nafallo> ivoks: not here.
<Nafallo> ivoks: I have ]  :-/
<ivoks> well, it should :)
<ivoks> hm...
<Nafallo> i.e. CTRL+ALT GR+9 :-P
<ivoks> ?
<Nafallo> ]  on swedish keyboard is that keycombo :-P
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> i use US
<Nafallo> more than a bit irritating ;-)
<ivoks> i hate hr keymap
<Nafallo> what I really would love is the tbird way ;-)
<ivoks> with n?
<Nafallo> <space><space><space>(being at the end)<space)(next msg) :-)
<ivoks> :)
<JanC> it's not the thunderbird way, other apps have been doing that for ages
<Nafallo> JanC: for me it's the tbird way of reading mail ;-)
<Nafallo> JanC: before ubuntu I mostly used cli ;-)
<ivoks> Nafallo: sudo vim /usr/share/evolution/2.4/ui/evolution-mail-message.xml
<Nafallo> ivoks: baah :-P
<ivoks> line 243
<Nafallo> aha
<ivoks> keybindings :)
<Nafallo> there is no way I could do that just for the user I guess? :-)
<ivoks> why?
<ivoks> you can have multiple keybindings for same action
<Nafallo> I don't like being outside of /home if I can avoid it :-)
<ivoks> Nafallo: well, i guess it's possible
<JanC> Nafallo : some cli programs do that too I think ?
<JanC> like 'less'  :)
<Nafallo> JanC: hehe, like less yes :-)
<Nafallo> JanC: but that one doesn't switch to new message ;-)
<Nafallo> ivoks: hmm, I'll stick to *Control*period ;-)
<Nafallo> baah
<\sh> i will lay down for 1 1/2 hour...
<\sh> bbl
<slomo> hi... how do i package something which is released only as tar.bz2 upstream? dpkg-source insists in creating a tar.gz
<bddebian> Howdy
<highvoltage> howdy
<\sh> slomo: repackage
<\sh> sh*****
<\sh> i install now ejabberd
<\sh> and for that i have to recompile ejabberd-0.9.1-1
<mgalvin> siretart, ping
<bradb> hey motu
<tseng> hi.
<bradb> usability survey: https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/malone/+bugs -- what do you guys thing of the changes that have so far been made on this page? (disclaimer: i suck at CSS, it'll need a bit of mpt love)
<tseng> on the css note
<tseng> its hard to quickly see the different between columns
<tseng> and i like to alternate row colors slightly
<tseng> the sidebar, much better
<tseng> useful actions
<bradb> tseng: what's more asthetically pleasing to you, that "sidebar" look, or the portlets we normally use?
<siretart> mgalvin: pong
<tseng> the sidebar
<bradb> also: https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<tseng> holy crap, assign to me
<tseng> uh
<tseng> users are such tools
<tseng> "Ubuntu mythtv New Critical High Matt Zimmerman"
<tseng> MY BUG IS TEH CRITICALZ
* tseng fixes
<bradb> warning: this is only staging, so make sure you do your fix on prod ;)
<tseng> oh..
<bradb> i believe the data is the same though
<tseng> its time for me to go home really
<bradb> ok
<bradb> who else should i bug about the malone UI...
<tseng> Burgundavia, ogra if they have time
<bradb> Burgundavia!
<ogra> :)
<bradb> ogra!
<ogra> thanks
<tseng> bye.
<bradb> later tseng
<ogra> bradb, i'm about to leave for dinner with sabdfl, mdz, almo and JaneW
<bradb> ok
<ogra> heh, s/almo/elmo
<bradb> Burgundavia's a usability nut. i'm sure he has something to say.
<mgalvin> siretart, any chance of getting a password for revu, i wanted to reply to a comment?
<mgalvin> i uploaded 4 packages
<\sh> ok..ejabber + all migrations doine
<ogra> bradb, absolutely and you can trust his judgement...
<ogra> ...mostly :)
<sistpoty> mgalvin: send a gpg-signed mail to siretart
<sistpoty> mgalvin: with your password in it ;)
<Burgundavia> right here
<bradb> !
<siretart> mgalvin: just a moment.. (wlan very unreliable here)
<bradb> Burgundavia: https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs (disclaimer 1: this is staging, not production. disclaimer 2: i suck at CSS; it needs some mpt love)
<\sh> ogra: greetings to all :) and don't eat beef ;)
<mgalvin> sistpoty, i sent him my info before, but he asked that I upload a package first
<bradb> what do you think of the changes that have been made to that page as compared to the last time you saw it?
<siretart> btw, there was a bug in the process_upload script, the nvidia-cg wasn't processed correctly. Will do manually
<mgalvin> siretart, ok
<Burgundavia> first thought: I worry about how it looks at 800x600
<ogra> \sh, i'm to crazy already, uk beef wont harm me :)
<Burgundavia> as it just wide enough on my screen to show all useful info
<\sh> ogra: ehe :)
<Burgundavia> I have 1280x1024
<bradb> true
<ogra> guys ! mae wants to build anjuta2 for us, please lend a hand :)
<Burgundavia> bradb, this would be the page for any product?
<Burgundavia> generally, vertical scrolling is far better than horizontal scrolling
<bradb> it's the distro page. the upstream page is: https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/malone/+bugs (forgive me if my lp maintainer terminology sounds different to what terms you use to refer to these things)
<Burgundavia> as we have a mouse wheel
<Burgundavia> bradb, but say I was looking for bugs on, say, the Gimp, would it also display a page like this?
<bradb> Burgundavia: when we add the sourcepackage-specific view, yes. that should be coming along in a few days.
<Burgundavia> what about placing the side bar at the bottom, as a horizontal bar?
<bradb> (er, merged into the codebase. might take longer to actually be rolled out)
<Burgundavia> it also feels "crammed"
<ogra> night all
<Burgundavia> like I have to strain to look at the beginning of it
<Burgundavia> the id column
<bradb> at the bottom eh...interesting
<siretart> mgalvin: you got mail
<Burgundavia> the top right might be another good place
<bradb> Burgundavia: why at the bottom and not at the top or where it's currently placed?
<Burgundavia> just throwing ideas around
<Burgundavia> I want the page to be no wider than the table
<Burgundavia> you could have a status bar at the top
<Burgundavia> showing the package being tracked and the number of bugs filed for it
<Burgundavia> because at the top currently you have 3 places with the word "malone"
<Burgundavia> to be honest, I could care less that I am using the malone bug tracker
<bradb> heh, interesting point
<Burgundavia> what i care about is that I am looking at bugs, and for what package
<\sh> wow
<\sh> done
<bradb> anyone else, support or disagree with what Burgundavia said?
<ups> bradb, on 800x600 the right-side bar overlaps the content; on the bug page i get a horiz scrollbar
<bradb> ups: right. what would you expect to happen when you shrink your browser to 800 x 600?
<ups> bradb, are you using ems for the layout?
<ups> bradb, btw, i have an old monitor - i can only run 800x600 on it
<Burgundavia> I had a thought just now
<Burgundavia> what about making the options tabs
<Burgundavia> and then use ajax for fast switching
<Burgundavia> thoughts on that?
<Burgundavia> not tabs in the browser, but tabs on the page
<sivang> ajax?
<bradb> ups: what's ems?
<Burgundavia> asyncronous javascript and xml
<JanC> ajax is a fancy buzzword for javascritp  :)
<Burgundavia> gmail and google maps, basically
<bradb> how well supported is that?
<Burgundavia> quite
<Burgundavia> any standards compliant browser can do it
<Burgundavia> even IE can
<ups> bradb, ems is a relative unit, it works like % - you specify relative dimensions as with %
<Burgundavia> basically makes web apps more rich, more like standalone programs
<JanC> there are some javascript libraries for this that fix all the browser quirks for you
<Burgundavia> you should also use ajax for fast column sorting, but that is another matter
<bradb> is ems different from ajax? i get the feeling it is.
<sivang> oh it's like making a desktop application "alike" from a web page
<JanC> ajax is javascript using http get to get data from the server
<Burgundavia> means you avoid all that icky loading crap
<JanC> and then dynamically changing the page with that data
<ups> bradb, ems is just a unit like px, pt etc.
<Burgundavia> without resorting to using java or flash
<JanC> people have been doing this for years  :)
<bradb> how is ajax different from xml-rpc?
<Burgundavia> http://weblogs.java.net/blog/analogueboy/archive/2005/04/ajax_and_xmlrpc.html
<Burgundavia> bradb, I have to run, as life calls, but I think I have given most of the my ideas already. PM me is want anything further
<bradb> sounds good, thanks for the feedback and url
* Burgundavia grumbles about having to go searching for a job
* highvoltage grumples about the strange country he finds himself in today
<Burgundavia> bradb, further note, while I am on my way out, change total reported to all and have it the first link/tab
<sh> lol
<sh> irc via tkabber und einem irc transport
<\sh> oops..and a irc transport ;)
<bradb> Burgundavia: ok. i can't promise that we'll make all these changes, but i can promise that we're listening to what you're saying you want and taking those needs into consideration for the grand scheme of things with the UI.
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> I am not the only crazy UI person involved with Ubuntu
<bradb> Burgundavia: besides mpt, who are the other usability geeks in the house?
<Burgundavia> tseng is pretty good
<ups> bradb, you should look at ems - it is a part of standard css, and it avoids hardcoding pixel-sizes into the web page
<bradb> tseng has given good feedback thus far, to be sure
<ups> bradb, and hence you won't have to worry about different resolutions
<bradb> indeed
<bradb> when i said i sucked at CSS, i meant it :P
<ups> :)
<ups> it is used a lot
<bradb> luckily, i don't normally have to write any CSS. it's mpt who does that most often, so i'll discuss the issue with him and see what his recommendation is, ems, etc.
<ups> sure, thx
<ups> i'm sure he knows about it :)
<bradb> yup
<ups> can i /msg you with an example site?
<bradb> sure, by all means
<tseng> bradb: is this the first mpt is working on malone?
<bradb> no. he's been working on Malone since December when he came to Montreal to work with kiko and me on spec'ing out the entire UI
<siretart> bradb: Who can I contact with problems with launchpad/wiki? I changed my email adress in the launchpad, now I don't get any wiki page subscriptions anymore
<siretart> bradb: wiki is telling me to set my email adress in preferences, but there is no field email :(
<bradb> siretart: interesting, one sec, let me see if i can get someone for you.
<siretart> in fact, I first merged 2 accounts and then changed the email adress
<\sh> off to bed..cu tomorrow
<siretart> gn8 \sh_away
<bradb> siretart: ok, i've passed on that information, so we'll see what the cabal says
<siretart> bradb: thanks a lot!
<siretart> bradb: in general, what would the contact adress be with such issues? in case someone asks me
<bradb> there's no launchpad users ML right now, unfortunately :/ if anything, you could file a bug in Launchpad and we'll see it
<bradb> but i think a users list is on the way; i just updated a spec on the UdU wiki yesterday to make note of the need for it
<bradb> i.e. http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchpadAndUbuntuCommunity
<siretart> ah, ok
<bradb> (er, a couple days ago, but anyway)
<tseng> bradb: thats sort of a funny title
<tseng> id say im a pretty prominent community member and i still dont have a handle on alot of what launchpad is doing
<tseng> just an observation
<bradb> indeed. i'd be confused too, if i didn't work on launchpad. i think the spec addresses that issue and points at it as one of the things that really needs to be addressed.
<bradb> (in the "Webpage" section)
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-06
<highvoltage> first post
<highvoltage> ^^^ sorry, wrong channel
<ajmitch> morning all
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bddebian> Stick your tongue on those wires yet? ;-P
<ajmitch> of course not
<ajmitch> would I still be talking here if I'd done so? :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Bah, it'll just sting a little :-)
<whiprush> tseng: ping
<ajmitch> hey whiprush
<whiprush> hey
<jwilliams> ajmitch: ping?
<Burgundavia> welcome to the dark side
<jwilliams> Burgundavia: :-)
<Burgundavia> what distro do you run at home?
<jwilliam1> ajmitch: Sorry, my connection dropped.  Are you around?
<ivoks> 'morning
<Burgundavia> jwilliam1, not since you dropped
<jwilliam1> Burgundavia: thanks
<ajmitch> hmm, I wonder what jwillians wanted..
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, he also lives in NZ, but is having connection issues
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, jdub gave him your name
<ajmitch> ah, I see
<Burgundavia> actually, I think whiprush did
<ajmitch> dsl or dialup?
<Burgundavia> dialup, poor soul
<ajmitch> oh my
<ajmitch> not sure how I could have helped :)
<sladen> whiprush: the important thing is to file the bug;  itf it's on the wrong one of NM/madwifi I'm sure somebody will bump it to the correct one
<whiprush> well, my concern is this:
<whiprush> I'm 90% sure the problem is with madwifi. because fedora ships a newer version of the driver and it works better.
<whiprush> what I don't want to do is spam thom with 10 bug reports on something that's a madwifi issue and not NM-related.
<whiprush> and given that madwifi is restricted, I don't know how useful "it sucks at scanning" will be.
<ajmitch> restricted just because of the firmware, isn't it?
<whiprush> yep.
<ajmitch> I've also got a madwifi card in my laptop
<whiprush> what I really want to do is replace the card, but, as mjg59's page points out, thinkpads have a whitelist of allowed mini-pci cards.
<whiprush> which is just ... GRRRRR.
<whiprush> sladen: as an OT note, did you make it to Lugradio live?
<ivoks> is anyone able to run eclipse on breezy?
<sladen> whiprush: yup, we flogged t-shirts---there's a quick qriteup on -sounder
<sladen> writeup
<whiprush> yeah I read it.
<whiprush> are there pics somewhere?
<sladen> whiprush: re: the thinkpad wifi IDs.  As you may have noticed mjg59 and I spent quite a bit of time coming up with solutiosn to get around the problem :)
<whiprush> yeah, I spent like, an hour reading your pages.
<whiprush> all I have to say is: you guys are nuts.
<whiprush> :)
<sladen> whiprush: the seems to be a lack of piccys;  there's a few crap ones in various places;  shoving lugradio live into goodle brings up BillT's photos (BBC guy) and there are two other batches of camera-phone jobbies
<whiprush> luckily the ubuntu-fu seems strong in them, so there musn't have been too much advocacy that had to be done.
<highvoltage> ubuntu-fu? is that like force?
<whiprush> well, it would have been nice for you to inflict them with ubunflu.
* whiprush thinks sladen is the linux-equivalent of typhoid mary.
<sladen> urm. '#Ubunflu' is just something that happened and probably a side-effect of us all craving international travel.  Half-dozen people went down with a horrible illness and had an unproductive week of their lives wasted;  yourself, I, and others included.  At some point being forced to recall it is going to stop being amusing and start being irriating.  That point may already have passed;  it might even have passed after the first day trapped up in bed.
<\sh> ok...my office work is done :) now for the real excitement :)
<tseng> whiprush: pong
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> ok, I'll be gone for a week or 4 ->
<\sh> fixing ace
<\sh> grmpf...libace5.4c2 is building now, now i have other problems...
<\sh> patching time
<thesaltydog> Sorry, mates, I have made a new program for Gnome. Should someone have a minute to look at it?
<DanielN_atw> \sh, ping
<\sh> DanielN_atw: pong
<DanielN_atw> \sh, ups.. sorry, was away!
<DanielN_atw> i'll ping you another time
<\sh> DanielN_atw: ok..tomorrow morning :)
<DanielN_atw> \sh, uhhhh.. we'll see.. but i'm sure you know how "abschlussfeiern" are :))
<\sh> DanielN_atw: ah :) yeah from tomorrow afternoon i'll also on my way to party ;) first of all, buying a washing machine, and secondly CSD time :)
<DanielN_atw> hihi
<DanielN_atw> but well.. topic will be yehia ;>
<\sh> right now, I'm fighting with ace
<DanielN_atw> hehe
<DanielN_atw> have fun... :/
<\sh> i need to have a new upstream version (5.4.6 or something), cause all the others are not compiling with 3.4 or 4.0
<\sh> but now, it tries to search 'moc' in /bin/
<DanielN_atw> ouch
<\sh> so i have to patch this arrogant piece of software
<DanielN_atw> :)
<DanielN_atw> hehe.. arrogant piece
<DanielN_atw> we're providing binary software packages here at work too
<DanielN_atw> but well.. not debian packages
<\sh> rpm?
<DanielN_atw> we're windows only here (client side)
<DanielN_atw> we use columbus (try google)
<\sh> Christopher Columbus, Captain who found America
<\sh> no this is not columbus
<\sh> TeleColumbus, digital tv cable company
<DanielN_atw> :)
<DanielN_atw> try brainware then
<DanielN_atw> or directly brainware.ch
<DanielN_atw> should work
<DanielN_atw> soo.... fireevening now :P
<DanielN_atw> see ya later
<\sh> fireevening?
<\sh> u mean party night ,-)
<DanielN_atw> that too
<DanielN_atw> but i wanted to say feierabend
<DanielN_atw> finnishing work, you know ;)
<\sh> yeah..i ave only ten mins left
<DanielN_atw> me too.. regularly
<DanielN_atw> but it's friday ^^
<DanielN_atw> i'm alone here atm..
<DanielN_atw> cu all guys
<SEBest> hello, i have a question about /etc/dbus-1/event.d directory
<SEBest> as i understand it's a bit like /etc/init.d but for services depending upon dbus
<Lathiat> SEBest: sortof
<Lathiat> SEBest: basically, it you can make dbus activate a program when someone tries to activate something on the bus
<Lathiat> and nothing is there to accep tit
<ivoks> what a day...
<SEBest> Lathiat, but is it better to put the script in event.d or to make a link from init.d/script -> event.d/45script ?
<Lathiat> erm, afaik, event.d is not the same format as an init script
<Lathiat> i could be wrong
<Lathiat> hrm, i am
<Lathiat> i got confused
<SEBest> i think scripts in event.d are lsb compliant sysv scripts
<Lathiat> i think event.d then perhaps are services that are started when dbus is started
<SEBest> yes
<Lathiat> neither hal nor avahi use a symlink at the moment
<SEBest> it's a debian specific thing because debian doesn't have any dependencies in starting services
<Lathiat> i wouldnt say its debian specific
<SEBest> Lathiat: i'm sebastien :)
<Lathiat> SEBest: i figured :)
<SEBest> in fact i ask this, especially for avahi
<SEBest> because you can compile avahi without dbus support
<SEBest> in this case, there is no reason /etc/dbus-1/event.d exists
<Lathiat> well, there is
<SEBest> so the script should be in /etc/init.d in this case no?
<Lathiat> arguably
<Lathiat> thats a bit of a touch question
<Lathiat> perhaps putting it in /etc/init.d and then symlinking it to rc2.d or dbus-1/event.d depending on config
<SEBest> so i was wondering, if it better to install it in init.d when DBUS is disable and event.d when it's enable or
<SEBest> symlinking
<Lathiat> i think symlinking is better
<Lathiat> cus then i can restart avahi from /etc/init.d
<Lathiat> if i want
<SEBest> yes, that was my idea, to always install in init.d and symlinks if DBUS is enable
<SEBest> i was really surprised that debian initscript doesn't have any information about priority
<Lathiat> it does
<Lathiat> the numbers
<SEBest> oh?
<Lathiat> in rc?.d
<SEBest> yes, but i don't mean this
<Lathiat> its just order based
<Lathiat> as opposed to priority based
<Lathiat> the init system used by debian doesnt support init dependencies
<Lathiat> init-ng for example does
<SEBest> imagine i do this:
<SEBest> update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<SEBest> now i can't put ssh back at the same order it was before, the information is lost
<Lathiat> so you edit /etc/default and tell it not to boot like most debian packages do :)
<Lathiat> or tho in ssh's case
<Lathiat> its /etc/ssh/no_ssh_on_boot or somerthing like that
<SEBest> sshd_not_to_be_run
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> sigh ubuntu s2.6.12 kernel does not play nice with vmware
<SEBest> a bit hackish isn't it :)
<Lathiat> SEBest: the /etc/default stuff isnt so hackish
<Lathiat> most packages use that
<SEBest> yes most
<SEBest> i'm using vmware with 2.6.12, what problem do you have?
<Lathiat> random kernel backtraces in vmware stuff
<Lathiat> that cause the machien to be responsive but useless
<Lathiat> processes wont start
<SEBest> in the host?
<Lathiat> just sit and hang
<Lathiat> yes
<SEBest> i'm using breezy 2.6.12, you too?
<Lathiat> yes
<Lathiat> i get scheduling while atomic etc
<Lathiat> and other cruft
<Lathiat> seems to be a result of the vmware bridging code
<Lathiat> doing a null dereference
<SEBest> vmware 5 ?
<Lathiat> yep
<Lathiat> http://www.vmware.com/products/img/n/vc_ss1_lg.gif <-- thats pretty coool
<SEBest> really cool!
<Lathiat> too bad it doesnt have a linux version
<SEBest> the web version is more limited?
<SEBest> lathiat: did you know about this : http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update92.tar.gz ?
<Lathiat> ats that?
<Lathiat> ^wh
<SEBest> the link
<SEBest> i did check but it seems to be a fix for kernel 2.6.12 and vmware
<Lathiat> ah
* Lathiat wodners what the difference between ESX and GSX is
<siretart> hi ogra. hi *
<siretart> ogra: how's london?
<ogra> fine
<ogra> but i ffel quite exhausted... we had a long day
<ogra> feel even
<\sh> hey ogra
<\sh> guys, I'm full of happyness today :)
* \sh will have a shower now and gets ready to meet  amu the first time, after 8.5 years of knowing him from IRC :)
<ogra> \sh, send greetings :)
<\sh> ogra: will do...he has a visitor from sidney :) so much more fun :)
<ogra> :)
<\sh> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/52-Weekend.html
<\sh> my jabber server is not crashing anymore :) i will go and buy a washing machine tomorrow, today some fun with amu, hey, great time for real life :)
<\sh> and i don't know if the picture is office compatible :)
<\sh> ogra: and do me a favour please, if you have time, please check if you can get some english winegums, at the airport they're selling 1kg packets, try to catch one for me, pleaeaease :) I'll die for those winegums :)
<ogra> heh, lets see
<ogra> looks like i have a bit of time on sunday afternoon
<\sh> as i said, if you have time or a bit of delay at the airport ;)
<\sh> ok...7 o'clock time for the shower
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> my article about the ubuntu community model is spread everywhere even on e-linux.it
<\sh> really surprising
<ivoks> hi hi hrvoje
<hrvoje> hi ante :)
<ogra> hey ivoks
<ivoks> ogra: hi! how are you?
<ogra> fine... london is a bit rainy
<ivoks> ah, right! edubuntu conference
<ivoks> totally forgot about it
<ogra> i have to mentor a guy from bosnia for a google bounty :)
<ivoks> i wish i could've join you
<ivoks> :))
<ogra> next time :)
<ivoks> yeah
<ivoks> so.. what's objective of his work?
<siretart> ogra: never mind, here in nrnberg its raining, too :(
<ogra> http://ede.sf.net and http://xclass.sf.net for lightweight desktop
<ivoks> siretart: hi!
<siretart> huhu ivoks
<ivoks> in zagreb it was raining too :(
<siretart> btw, does anyone know a python module which does shell expansion?
<ogra> siretart, at least they speak german there *g*
<siretart> I want a expand('/path/to/*.changes/') to be evaluated to [ '/path/to/1.changes', '/path/to/2.changes' ] 
<ivoks> so, xorg is going to release new X in septmeber
<siretart> ogra: ;)
<ivoks> too bad breezy will be frozen by then
* siretart is currently implementing the debdiff feature for revu ;)
<ivoks> uh!!! movie!
<ivoks> siretart: you rock!
<ivoks> ok, see you guys
<ivoks> please welcome hrvoje
<ivoks> he is interested in ubuntu, and he isn't just simple user, he knows lots of stuff
* hrvoje blush
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ok, time to leave...
<hrvoje> just don't overdo it :)
<ivoks> bye all
<siretart> welcome hrvoje :)
<hrvoje> siretart: thanks! I also use ubuntu occasionally, it's a good distro.
<siretart> hrvoje: :)
<siretart> hrvoje: so you want to hang around with us here and have some fun?
<hrvoje> siretart: kind of :) if it's allowed to hang out in here :)
<siretart> hrvoje: of course you perfectly are! :)
<hrvoje> are people here mostly developers or plain lurkers like me ? :)
<tseng> there are 65 nicks
<tseng> and ~20 motus
<tseng> and not all of us are logged in at all times
<hrvoje> great, then I won't stick out like a black sheep :)
<JanC> siretart : glob ?
<JanC> http://docs.python.org/lib/module-glob.html
<siretart> glob!
<siretart> JanC: Thanks!
<JanC> python comes with "batteries included"  ;)
<siretart> now I only need to figure out how this popen2 stuff works ;)
<siretart> JanC: absolutly! :)
<JanC> starting with python 2.4 there is also subproces ( http://docs.python.org/lib/module-subprocess.html )
<siretart> hm. I'm currently on sarge, so compatibility with 2.3 would be fine
<JanC> ah, also have a look here then: http://docs.python.org/lib/os-process.html  :)
<siretart> my problem is now rather that is seems to work rather on small outputs..
<siretart> debdiff feature implemented
<siretart> hm
<weasel> so, what needs to be done to get a package in hoary/universe updated?
<siretart> hi weasel ;)
<siretart> hoary/universe is released. no updates to hoary, sorry
<weasel> security.
<tseng> weasel: ping Nafallo
<siretart> aah, then it goes to the MOTUSecurity Team
<weasel> tseng: will do
<weasel> thanks
<weasel> siretart: do they have a role account email address?
<siretart> tseng: do you know any?
* siretart not :(
<tseng> role?
<tseng> no there is none
<tseng> we just CC stuff in a big circle
<tseng> torkel: Christian Bjlevik <nafallo@magicalforest.se>, Gerardo Di Giacomo <gerardo@linux.it>, Brandon Hale <brandon@smarterits.com>
<tseng> torkel: disregard pasting tabs sucks
<weasel> should I just send mail to those 3 addresses?
<tseng> you can subtract the last one
<tseng> because its me and i dont have time
<weasel> :)
<tseng> i think they kindly removed me from circulation already
<siretart> JanC: I did it! (debdiff) :)
<JanC> nice  :)
<tseng> siretart: i think
<tseng> that it should not say  libcwd_0.99.40-2ubuntu1_source.changes1k
<tseng> i know what the package is
<tseng> i think it should have a nice, css "table"
<tseng> changes    lintian    linda   diff    dsc   orig
<tseng> in no particular order
<tseng> or, not nessecarily in that order
<tseng> horizontally though
<siretart> tseng: well, the current implementation is rather an directory index. it displays all files included in that directory
<tseng> i see
<siretart> this makes extending with extra analysis extremly easy
<siretart> which was a big point in revu design decisions..
<siretart> but you are right, the details page could be made a lot nicer
<tseng> if this was in PHP/MySQL i would have done it all myself
<tseng> :P
<tseng> instead of talking
<tseng> sorry
<siretart> :)
<siretart> Well, this is my first real python project.
<siretart> and postgresql should hardly be a barrier
<tseng> well, i dont have it
<siretart> ic
<tseng> and ive never so much as looked at it
<tseng> im lazy
<siretart> ;)
* siretart too
* siretart is too lazy for reviewing entries in the wiki..
<tseng> yep
<tseng> Burgundavia++ "
<tseng> Just because you known your way around a desktop doesn't mean that you don't want a usable one"
<siretart> ?
<tseng> siretart: uh
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> seems to be a common flawed thought process
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-07
<ivoks> bad bad movie :(
<Burgundavia> which one?
<ivoks> wars of the worlds?
<ivoks> or something like that
<ivoks> spilberg's
<siretart> hi
<Burgundavia> salut
<siretart> could anyone please try out the recover pw feature of revu?
<siretart> it works for me, but I would like to have it tested by someone else
<siretart> noone here :(
<Burgundavia> sorry, I have no access to revu, otherwise I would test it
<kiko-afk> what is this revu thing I keep hearing about?
<tseng> kiko-afk: it is the end-all!
<tseng> siretart rocks
<tseng> kiko-afk: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/
* Burgundavia is suprised and not that debian didn't think up something similra
<tseng> Burgundavia: mentors.d.o?
<siretart> tseng: it works for you? do you think the implemenatation is sane?
<tseng> ill try it
<tseng> mentors.debian.net/ rather
<tseng> haha @ powered by ubuntu logo
<kiko-afk> that is so cool
<tseng> kiko-afk: it gets better every day
<tseng> i need to give it a second pass of CSS love
<siretart> yeah. I doesn't need me anymore for creating accounts :)
<tseng> my first sucks
<Burgundavia> tseng, but I see no effort to make that part of the official debian stuff, revu is
<tseng> siretart: ok
<\sh> back from amu :)
<tseng> siretart: recovering by logging in with my unknown password is unituitive
<tseng> siretart: please make the link always visible
<siretart> now I suffices that I add the key to the keyring.
<siretart> now it suffices
<siretart> tseng: hm. how can I guess what user is trying to recover his pw?
<tseng> the put in their email
<tseng> on another page
<tseng> this is how every site ever does it
<tseng> for a reason :)
<tseng> oh man
<siretart> err, huh?
<tseng> it gives me a gpg crypted password?
<siretart> yep! :)
<tseng> i guess thats liveable
<siretart> I wanted to mock around with popen anyway *g*
<tseng> forcing people to use gpg is part of the motu process
<tseng> but can you put text in that page
<tseng> telling me wtf to do with this weird looking block of text
<tseng> (imagine i didnt know)
<siretart> will add explanation. wait
<tseng> thanks
<tseng> oh you could use javascript
<tseng> for the recover bit
<tseng> if Login: isnt filled in, make a warning
* siretart is javascriptophob
<tseng> er
<tseng> ok
<siretart> sorry, I'm clueless with java script
<tseng> i could do it
<tseng> but im not in a coding mood after work lately
<tseng> right now im in more of a nap mood
<tseng> or rag on other peoples ui'd
<tseng> ui's
<siretart> ok
<siretart> narf, now I broke it :/
<schweeb> what up guys
<siretart> hi schweeb
<schweeb> I'm pondering making an attempt to update my gsf-sharp package right now
<schweeb> but the lazy is strong after this week at work
<tseng> go
<tseng> and fix gmime too, since its your package
<schweeb> stupid datacenter crash
<schweeb> h4n
<schweeb> no, it's not mine, bish
<tseng> it is because i said so
<tseng> i have a new tactic to my war on mono api instability
<tseng> "fix my shit or ill demote you all to universe"
<tseng> ill do it too
<siretart> ;)
<\sh> someones shot dead
<\sh> that's for sure
<\sh> and now...off to bed:)
<siretart> good idea. gn8 \sh_away
<schweeb> tseng's getting all high on his newfound power
<tseng> schweeb: i have power?
<schweeb> the demotion of the mono pkgs
<tseng> anyway i cant support unfrozen api's for 6 months
<tseng> ill never hear the end of it
<tseng> i already took shit for the last 6 months for it not working with beagle etc
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> mostly shit from whiprush, surely
<tseng> nope
<tseng> all over the place
<schweeb> well, I'll give you shit about it on principal
<schweeb> principle
<siretart> good night, folks
<tseng> bye siretart
<tseng> we need to get into more compatible timezones
<ajmitch> hi
<tseng> hi
<ajmitch> what's new with mono?
<tseng> i am going to kick people around soon
<ajmitch> sweet
<tseng> ajmitch: gtk-sharp2 is "unstable"
<tseng> ajmitch: aka no api stabilitiy
<tseng> ajmitch: this needs to change, now
<ajmitch> so you're going to talk to upstream?
<tseng> i did
<tseng> miguel left
<tseng> he said we will discuss on ml
<tseng> about freezes etc
<ajmitch> so we hope like hell that things freeze in time for breezy stability
<tseng> sure
<tseng> or i demote it
<tseng> which would be lame
<tseng> and i would look like a dumbass
<ajmitch> which would disappoint users a bit
<ajmitch> but they can handle it
<ajmitch> as long as they're not installing crack from source
<tseng> well the final dates are in September
<tseng> which is fine for universe
<tseng> i need alot sooner for main
<tseng> aka, now
<ajmitch> right
<tseng> and im not happy with beagle either
<ajmitch> too many bugs?
<tseng> for main, yes
<ajmitch> I don't think I've seen it successfully index my data here before I had to kill it
<ajmitch> ~900MB mem usage was getting a bit high
<tseng> you dont have 3gb of ram?
<ajmitch> sadly not yet
<ajmitch> maybe once I get that quad-opteron box & load it up with RAM
<ajmitch> then I might be able to use beagle
<ajmitch> I really shouldn't get behind on debian-devel & ubuntu-devel mail
<ajmitch> only about a thousand unread at the moment
<mae> i only have 1gb.. bastards.
<\sh> moins
<mitsuhiko> moin
<siretart> moin
<\sh> looks like someone censored my article about the weekend ;) or actually my pic wasn't office compatible ,-)
<JanC> siretart : "0k" looks a lot like "Ok", maybe you better place a space between value & the unit multiplication prefix
<JanC> e.g. on this page: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=35
<siretart> hm.
<JanC> oh, and are those decimal (1 kB = 1000 bytes) or binary (1 KiB = 1024 bytes) unit multipliers ?  :)
<siretart>         return '%dk' % ( s.st_size / 1024 )
<siretart> from the source..
<JanC> so you use the wrong prefix  ;-)
<siretart> is this better?
<JanC> it's betetr readable yes
<siretart> ok. no 0k anymore. the information was partly useful anyway
<ajmitch> hi
<JanC> if you need a pointer about kB vs. KiB: http://www.iec.ch/zone/si/si_bytes.htm
<siretart> JanC: happy now? ;)
<JanC> siretart : no, unlike with the decimal prefixes it's "Ki", not "ki"  ;-)
<siretart> ah, ok :)
<JanC> see the examples on the site I gave
<siretart> fixed
<JanC> and there is also an explanation in the kernel sources somewhere IIRC  :)
<dholbach> goood morning, motu-land!
<ajmitch> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey andrew
<ajmitch> how are you?
<dholbach> i'm fine, thank you
<dholbach> just writing the new MOTU report :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<ajmitch> I'm alright
<ajmitch> anything interesting in the report?
<dholbach> we have two new MOTUs, we have REVU, we worked quite a lot on C++ stuff and had our review day
<dholbach> that's all i could think of
<siretart> hi dholbach :)
<ajmitch> still quite a lot :)
<dholbach> hey siretart
<dholbach> siretart: how are you?
<dholbach> siretart: learning? :-p
<siretart> dholbach: still fixing revu ;)
<siretart> need to write some more.. yeah
<dholbach> oh yes... was your Studienarbeit, right?
<siretart> jepps
<ajmitch> ?
<siretart> ajmitch: studienarbeit is like a small thesis..
<ajmitch> ok
<siretart> approx. 40p
<ajmitch> fun :)
<ajmitch> you've done a good job on revu though
<siretart> thanks :)
<siretart> dholbach: did you see, debdiffing now works. proble is, it only works on uploads with orig.tar.gz included
<\sh> siretart: native packages u can't debdiff...u have to sourceupload them anyways...
<siretart> didn't try this yet.. hmm
<dholbach> siretart: it's awesome
<siretart> native packages are ugly anyway :/
<dholbach> siretart: do you do the debdiff on .dsc?
<dholbach> morning \sh
<\sh> hey dholbach
<ajmitch> funny, I thought debdiff of native packages worked..
<dholbach> it does
<siretart> dholbach: yepp.
<dholbach> native packages should be fine then
<\sh> ajmitch: i tried it last time, and it didn't work, cause the native package changed as well, e.g. from package_1.2-0ubuntu1.tar.gz  to package_1.2-0ubuntu2.tar.gz
<ajmitch> \sh: a native package with a debian version?
<\sh> ajmitch: yes, but without a .orig.tar.gz
<dholbach> \sh: did you run    debdiff bla1.dsc bla2.dsc    ?
<\sh> w8...i will get an example
<\sh> dholbach: yups
<siretart> are any ion3 users here?
<ajmitch> you could grab the latest version that is in the archive to compare against
<ajmitch> for revu, that is :)
<siretart> ajmitch: yes, I've been thinking about it. and it would be possible
<ajmitch> trivial, in fact :)
<siretart> ajmitch: could you write an shellscript, which gets as parameter the directory with the uploaded source package fetching the sourcepackage from the archive?
<ajmitch> probably
<ajmitch> I've got scripts that I've wrote that do similar
<siretart> that would be great
<\sh> gdome2-xslt
<ajmitch> most of it is handled by 'apt-get source packagename'
<siretart> hm. if it doesn use /etc/apt as config and works in sarge, that'll be great
<\sh> shermann@shermann-laptop:~/breezy/transistion/danieln/gdome2-xslt$ debdiff gdome2-xslt_0.0.6-7.dsc gdome2-xslt_0.0.6-7ubuntu1.dsc
<\sh> diff: /tmp/xBMfPWNujM/gdome2-xslt_0.0.6-7.tar.gz: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<\sh> diff: /tmp/T5RuKPRXn2/gdome2-xslt_0.0.6-7ubuntu1.tar.gz: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<\sh> as an example of an native package with debian version
<ajmitch> siretart: ah, now that's something different ;)
<ajmitch> siretart: I might have to use my python script for that
<siretart> I was thinking of some grep-dctrl magic, but python would be fine too
<ajmitch> that would work also
<dholbach> sent the report
<\sh> dholbach: or did I miss something with debdiff?
<dholbach> \sh: just a sec
* ajmitch doesn't have 0.0.6-7 to play with 
<\sh> ajmitch: get it from debian ;)
<ajmitch> that requires far too much work :P
<\sh> ajmitch: lazy ;)
<ajmitch> :)
<\sh> I think in the next couple of weeks I will get mail from lycos europe
<ajmitch> why?
<\sh> oh I revealed some secrets ;)
<ajmitch> debdiff on gdome2-xslat works for me
<\sh> secrets that only an ex-employee does know ;)
<ajmitch> pff
<\sh> ajmitch: how?
<ajmitch> by  debdiff gdome2-xslt_0.0.6-7.dsc gdome2-xslt_0.0.6-7ubuntu1.dsc
<ajmitch> -Package: libgdome2-xslt0
<ajmitch> +Package: libgdome2-xslt0c2
<ajmitch> maybe you have broken debdiff? :
<\sh> so why is it not working here
<\sh> This is debdiff, from the Debian devscripts package, version 2.8.14
<ajmitch> same version here
<\sh> strange
<\sh> ah which diff r u using?
<ajmitch> diff --version
<ajmitch> diff (GNU diffutils) 2.8.1
<dholbach> oh cool: http://slamich.free.fr/f.html
<\sh> interdiff?
* ajmitch shrugs
<\sh> no i mean together with debdiff?
<ajmitch> I'm just running debdiff as I pasted
<dholbach> somebody translated UbuntuWorldWide to the googlemaps api
<\sh> ajmitch: patchutils installed?
<ajmitch> of course
<ajmitch> 0.2.30-1
<ajmitch> this was done on my slightly-out-of-date breezy box
<\sh> i have 0.2.31-1
<ajmitch> I'll retry on my main one
<ajmitch> debdiff ~/debian/sid/tmp/gdome2-xslt_0.0.6-7.dsc gdome2-xslt_0.0.6-7ubuntu1.dsc
<ajmitch> diff: /tmp/MBbwFw2BoU/gdome2-xslt_0.0.6-7.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<ajmitch> yay!
<ajmitch> diff: /tmp/riib87ZcwD/gdome2-xslt_0.0.6-7ubuntu1.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<\sh> bingo
<\sh> so patchutils package is somewhat broken
<\sh> let me try something
<siretart> somehow my apt-file is broken here. which package in breezy contains X11/extensions/shape.h and X11/extensions/Xext.h?
<\sh> no...
<\sh> libxext-dev: usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/shape.h
<\sh> tendra: usr/lib/TenDRA/lib/include/x5/ext.api/X11/extensions/shape.h
<ajmitch> dholbach: the map looks a little sparse :)
<siretart> and what about Xext.h?
<ajmitch> x11proto-xext-dev
<ajmitch> which libxext-dev depends on
<siretart> ok, retry
<mitsuhiko> dholbach: the map is damn cool
<\sh> how can someone sell ubuntu/kubuntu cds
<siretart> it's gpl, isn't it? ;)
<\sh> yeah, free cds selling on ebay is quite annonying
<siretart> hrhr
<\sh> When I press them by myself and selling them, it's something different, but ordering ubuntu/kubuntu cds from shipit, and then selling them via ebay, it's a bit of "schmarotzer" behaviour
<\sh> "schmarotzer" == parasite
<dholbach> siretart: dlocate can help you there, the file apt-file downloads is mostly out-of-date - packages.ubuntu.com can help too
<dholbach> siretart: or a simply   grep bla /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list   :)
<siretart> ah. thanks :)
<siretart> I'm now in dogfight with nobse, maintainer of ion3 in debian :/
<dholbach> what's wrong with him today?
<siretart> but we are working now on ion3 for breezy ;)
<siretart> dholbach: gnarf, first it was general trolling, he was accusing ubuntu for not sending him security related patches in vim to him
<siretart> well, he is in fact
<dholbach> *sigh*
<siretart> does anyone know something about this issue?
<dholbach> should be on the security mailing list
<siretart> but now we worked together on a new ion3 upload for breezy, I'm uploading now
<siretart> ok
<dholbach> thats good
<dholbach> :)
<siretart> :)
<\sh> dholbach: don't mention my name too often ;) it annoys people ,-)
<ajmitch> \sh: you mean apart from that fact that you've done an awful lot lately? ;)
<abelli> hola
<\sh> ajmitch: right now I'm trying to get strength back :)
<\sh> ajmitch: and I have some really nasty source packages right now ;)
<abelli> i need someone reputable ..
<\sh> and fighting with the pykde maintainer
<abelli> dholbach: where are you?
<abelli> :)
<\sh> abelli: whats up? :)
<abelli> \sh: are you going (MOTUs) to recover ruby packages?
<abelli> because debian maintainer's splitted ruby in several packages and this other than wrong is not working.
<\sh> abelli: hmmm..u mean the new upload from pitti?
<\sh> ruby1.8?
<abelli> ohh well did he fix the whole thing?
<\sh> ruby is in main :)so it's not motus work :)
<\sh> Message-Id: <20050630175004.1D20637A402B@jackass.warthogs.hbd.com> on breezy-changes
<abelli> Section: universe/interpreters
<abelli> did they put it in main (breezy)?
<abelli> dehihoooooooo
<\sh> abelli: package name?
<abelli> ruby
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> breezy/main
<abelli> groowwllll
<abelli> ajmitch: and did pitti merged all the packages in one big fat package with all the base libs?
<\sh> abelli: Binary: libreadline-ruby1.8, ruby1.8-dev, libtcltk-ruby1.8, ruby1.8-examples, libgdbm-ruby1.8, ri1.8, ruby1.8-elisp, libruby1.8-dbg, ruby1.8, libruby1.8, rdoc1.8, irb1.8,
<abelli> I WANT BREEZY
<\sh> abelli: ping pitti for questions about ruby, he's just on #ubuntu-devel
<abelli> \sh: thanks
* \sh goes massive showering
<\sh> bbl
<abelli> ciao
* ajmitch regens the merge TODO list
<dholbach> abelli: hm?
<dholbach> i don't think pitti changed the packaging
<abelli> dholbach: i thought it still was in universe ..
<dholbach> abelli: and it would help, if you'd write a mail to ubuntu-devel@ and the ruby-maintainers-list
<dholbach> with your concerns and complaints
<abelli> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=290705
<abelli> they know it
<dholbach> "inexcusable mess" is HARSH in a bug report
<ajmitch> I've seen worse
<dholbach> i don't know if i'd not just ignore such a bug report
<abelli> dholbach: cmon ..
<abelli> be nice.
<abelli> fair.
<dholbach> ?
<abelli> it's a big mess.
<dholbach> the bug report doesn't provide any solution, it just accuses the packages of producing a mess
<abelli> a really big mess.
<dholbach> not that i judge in favor of the package maintainers
<abelli> it means that ruby can't be run on debian properly.
<dholbach> if have no clue at all
<abelli> now you are witnesses.
<dholbach> but i'd try to figure out a solution and propose it on the appropriate lists
<dholbach> witnesses?
<dholbach> are we going to be instrumentalized for something?
<abelli> if you do nothing .. history will judge you. :)
<dholbach> MAN
<dholbach> YOU! DO! SOMETHING! :)
<abelli> :) .. pappa time .
<abelli> bon appetit everybody ..
<dholbach> i can't be described as a lazy guy :)
<ajmitch> abelli: we don't use ruby, so we can't judge how best to arrange the packaging
<abelli> just put everything in one Working Package :).
<abelli> sorry ppl but i really got to go .. really many thanks for your attention.
<dholbach> abelli: but i'm witness of your complaints, so if i ever hear them again and you didn't write a mail with a solution or an idea to the appropriate list, i will judge YOU! :)
<abelli> im just a poor user ..
<abelli> you're a Master ..
<abelli> hit me .. :)
<abelli> ciao
<dholbach> bye :)
<ajmitch> 'just a user'.. hah
<dholbach> i meant it, i'm not going to accept random complaints over and over again :)
<ajmitch> I can understand that, there's more important work to do
<dholbach> he seems to have more an idea of what to do than i do :)
<dholbach> and people who know the tedious work of splitting packages know that nobody does it without reason :)
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.dhis.org/debuild/ubuntu/merge-tool/current/merges
<ajmitch> I'll try & put this in cron & convert it to html or something :)
<ajmitch> also: http://ajmitch.dhis.org/debuild/ubuntu/merge-tool/current/rfp
<ajmitch> which may not take into account non-free & contrib in debian
<ajmitch> which I have to sort out
<dholbach> excellent work, andrew
<siretart> ajmitch: excellent!
<ajmitch> it was done awhile ago
<dholbach> i'll link to those on UniversePackages
<siretart> ajmitch: how often is this updated?
<dholbach> and put it on MOTUTOdo as well
<ajmitch> siretart: currently as often as I feel like it ;)
<ajmitch> I'll put it in cron
<ajmitch> do you think 6, 12 or 24  hours is best?
<siretart> ajmitch: when we get the server for revu we could host it there
<dholbach> i meant UniverseNewPackages
<\sh> xfce4 is broken?
<ajmitch> siretart: sure, the script is horribly slow & written without speed in mind
<ajmitch> \sh: hmm?
<\sh> ajmitch: someone told me that yesterday...
<ajmitch> it's been awhile since I used it
<\sh> xfce4: Hngt ab: xfwm4-themes (>= 4.2.1-1) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<\sh> E: Kaputte Pakete
* siretart was thinking about some worklist tool
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo is a bit more complete now :)
<siretart> you could create a worklist, with description what todo, and comment on each item (package)
<siretart> to replace wiki pages like LibraryCXXTranstion
<siretart> dholbach: woooh, great! :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> now get cracking on those! :)
<ajmitch> siretart: not just a wiki page :)
* siretart is not a fan of wiki pages for coordinating work
<ajmitch> they get messy quickly
<ajmitch> which is why revu looks so much nicer :)
<dholbach> we just have to be faster ;)
<ivoks> hi all
<siretart> hi ante!
<ivoks> what's up?
<dholbach> hey ivoks
* ivoks is taking a break while studying
<ajmitch> hi ivoks
<ivoks> too much numbers in too short time :)
<ivoks> heh, whole gang is here
<ajmitch> only a couple of us
<ajmitch> there's over 20 MOTUs now, right?
<dholbach> 23 :)
<ivoks> could be...
<ivoks> ::)
<dholbach> (i believe)
<siretart> does anyone still think that its necessary to allow "updating" or "replacing" uploads in revu?
<siretart> it was a feature request I received several times i think
<ajmitch> I think it's useful
<ajmitch> since people upload, get comments, upload a fixed version
<dholbach> it might be prudent to have a link to the old packages (so you can read the old comments, if there are any)
<siretart> ok, so the real issue is rather to preserve comments of old uploads, yes?
<ajmitch> yep
* ajmitch thinks the review list is too long already :)
<siretart> hm. how about this: the index page shows only the latest upload
<siretart> but on the detail pages, you always see all comments concerning a  source package
<ajmitch> good idea
<ajmitch> keep the list as short as possible
<dholbach> that sounds excellent
<ajmitch> since we only need to see 1 source package, not all its versions
<siretart> the problem with updating uploads is that its very difficult to detect if an upload replaces another one
<ajmitch> for example some packages will need constant reviewing, as new upstream versions come out (eg smeg)
<dholbach> depend on the date
<ajmitch> or compare versions
<siretart> and to make sure that there won't be a real mess in case of mistake
<dholbach> date is easier than versions :)
<ajmitch> versions is simple, use dpkg :)
<ajmitch> dpkg --compare-versions
<dholbach> we should really concentrate on reviewing stuff
<dholbach> we might get in new MOTUs that way
<dholbach> (if we're happy with their work)
<ajmitch> dholbach: that's what I'm looking into now
<siretart> yeah. full ack
<siretart> there are already some new candidates which uploaded stuff to revu. :)
<ajmitch> eg, have you fixed marlin?
<dholbach> nope
<ajmitch> since I noticed that'll be a candidate for a upload update :)
<ivoks> so, who does uploads?
<dholbach> hm? it's not in the archive yet
<ivoks> archived uploads :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: no, but you'll want to update the package on revu so that we can review it
<dholbach> ajmitch: i didn't fix it yet
<dholbach> ajmitch: it's still broken
<dholbach> ajmitch: and i'm working on other stuff atm :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: i shouldn't even be here :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: right, I'm just talking about a use case for updating uploads on revu :)
<dholbach> ahhhhhh ok :)
<ajmitch> ivoks: is wifi-radar in ubuntu yet? :)
<ivoks> ajmitch: not yet :((
<dholbach> somebody needs to review it
<ajmitch> ivoks: how's your gpg key troubles going?
<ajmitch> dholbach: that's why I'm asking :)
<dholbach> ivoks: what about UnsignedGpgKey on the wiki?
<ivoks> well, mako got my signed CoC and said it's ok
<ivoks> i have signed gpg
<dholbach> but?
<ivoks> by debian developer and PGP server maintainer :)
<dholbach> so?
<dholbach> did you write those mails as stated on wiki/Uploads ?
<ivoks> i wrote CoC in mail, and sent signed mail
<ivoks> that was a problem
<ivoks> i should've sign the CoC and then send it
<ivoks> i missunderstand that chapter
<ajmitch> I don't think mako minds
<ivoks> well, it wasn't accepted
<dholbach> hm?
<ivoks> untill i send signed coc in mail
<ivoks> then mako said it's ok
<JanC> launchpad wouldn't understand a signed mail   :)
<dholbach> did you read wiki/uploads?
<ivoks> now i just have to get my email whitelisted
<dholbach> and send mails to keyring@ and uploads@ (or howevery they are called)?
<ivoks> dholbach: yeah, a month ago :)
<JanC> you can upload a signed CoC through launchpad now
<ajmitch> JanC: right, I did this before launchpad did CoC :)
<ivoks> JanC: i tried that, allways reports error
<JanC> it worked for me
<dholbach> *WONDER*
<ivoks> heh, i tried 3 times and gave up
<ajmitch> dholbach: ivoks' mail always seems to get list somewhere :)
<ivoks> lost? :)
<JanC> yeah, maybe it depends on when you try  :)
<JanC> if the launchpad devs fixed or broke something  :)
<ajmitch> ivoks: hey, it's late here ;)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> no problem
<ivoks> i have few typos my self :)
<ivoks> and bad gramar :(
<ivoks> never learned english in school :(
<\sh> ivoks: doesn't matter I just talked to an aussie guy yesterday, even with my slang he understood me very well...funny, sitting at amus place, and speaking english in a german flat ;)
<dholbach> :)
<ajmitch> ivoks: I supposedly speak english as a first language :)
<ajmitch> and you have better english than many native speakers :)
<ivoks> that's said reality of USA citizens :(
<ivoks> not all, of course...
<\sh> ivoks: come on...forget the states...they don't speak english at all ;)
<ivoks> :))
<ajmitch> I *think* dholbach managed to understand me at UDU :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: absolutely :)
<\sh> ivoks: and 1 week in the states or uk or downunder or za, and u speak english like a god :)
<ivoks> lol, biggest laugh I had when someone proposed to do Ubuntu localization to australian :)
<ivoks> za?
<ivoks> zambwezi? :)
<ajmitch> south africa
<ivoks> za?
<\sh> south africa ;) zuid afrikaa (sp?) in afrikaans
<ivoks> ahhh
<ivoks> right
<ivoks> that's why it's D... deutschland, deutschland, uber alles...
<ajmitch> NZ just has a boring name :)
<\sh> ivoks: don't do that..it's making me a bit nervous :)
<ivoks> heh, why?
<dholbach> ivoks: where did you get that stanza of the song?
<ivoks> dholbach: isn't that german national anthem?
<\sh> ivoks: no
<dholbach> ivoks: we absolutely don't sing that anymore
<tseng> dholbach: !
<ajmitch> heh
<ivoks> ok, it was :)
<\sh> it was in <1945
<ivoks> sorry guys
<ajmitch> with big emphasis on *was* :)
<dholbach> ivoks: you touch the german national trauma there ;-)
<\sh> and it's not alloweded anymore i think
<ivoks> dholbach: ah, we share same trauma :(
<\sh> ivoks: most of europe share it :(
<ivoks> well, that was then
<dholbach> ivoks: you don't have to be sorry :)
<ivoks> neither of us did it, or want it
<dholbach> ivoks: i even admire your "wide reading" :)
<ivoks> btw, if you ask me, it's good to be pround on your country, and I would say that part with "uber alles" is in that meaning
<ivoks> maybe i'm wrong, don't know history of german anthem so well
<ivoks> but, let's close this topic... i don't want to revive dead that should stay dead :/
<\sh> ivoks: there is a difference between patriotism towards your own country, or so much of "I love my mothercountry that I would kill for it"...and the first stanza of this song was the latter meaning
<tseng> man mako totally got me re: his passport blog
<ajmitch> tseng: you had your grubby mitts all over his passport?
<tseng> ajmitch: most likely
<\sh> uhh
<\sh> how bad
<ivoks> \sh: I love my mothercountry that I would kill for it - it's worng
<ivoks> wrongs
<tseng> very breifly if at all
<\sh> hope u didn't byte fingernails after that ,-)
<tseng> no
<ivoks> \sh: I love my mothercountry that I would die for it - that's something else :)
<\sh> ivoks: anyways, it's not my wish to die for germany ;-)
<ivoks> \sh: :)
<tseng> i think that was the same night we got kicked out of the conference room
<\sh> that's enough for politics today :)
<ivoks> \sh: ok, just one question... right stanza would be then "deutschlan, deutschland..."?
<ivoks> liebe or something?
<\sh> ivoks: no.."einigkeit und recht und freiheit" 3. stanza
<\sh> the 1. and 2. are not sung by anyone anymore, ok, only from neonazis
<JanC> "Deutschland, Deutschland... Ubuntu"   :)
<ivoks> uh... sorry
<dholbach> did i recently tell you, how much i like the nautilus emblems all over the place?
<ivoks> thanks for clarification
<dholbach> they make the desktop look SO fancy
* tseng hates fancy
<ivoks> do you think ubuntu needs profi designer to design interface?
<ajmitch> they make it un-boring
<tseng> profi?
<ajmitch> ivoks: like mpt?
<ivoks> proffesional
<tseng> we have one
<ivoks> we do?
<ajmitch> well, mpt is a UI guy
<ivoks> oh, ok
<ivoks> but he does only gtk/gdm themes, right?
<ivoks> icons, etc...
<tseng> no, he does usability testing
<tseng> andyfitz does art
<ivoks> ah, great
<\sh> hmm.../me needs only saa/cua stanards
<\sh> ok..and now I'm going to lunch :) friend of mine invited me :) I like egyptian people :) always friendly :)
<ivoks> :)
<siretart> ok. detail page now showing all commments concerning a package
<ivoks> still planing to visit croatia, \sh ?
<siretart> but the code is now getting a real mess.. ;)
<\sh> ivoks: yep :)
<dholbach> \sh: bon apptit
<ivoks> \sh: my neighbouhr has signe "zimmer frei" :)
<ivoks> sign, even :)
<\sh> ok..gone now...and if everything works out this night, I won't come back before 10 o'clock tomorrow :) finally with a girl or guy in my arm...depends ;)
<\sh> cu later :)
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeee
<ivoks> hm...
<siretart> cu \sh_away
<ivoks> guy?
<siretart> ok. for showing only the newest upload on the index page, I'd need an sql guru. so I'll wait for sistpoty ;)
* ivoks should get back to books and continue studying...
<ivoks> enjoy
<dholbach> siretart: i could try to have a look at it
<dholbach> not that i'm a guru, but... :)
<siretart> I'll query the paste to you
<dholbach> yeah
<siretart> autoreconf in debian/rules is considered evil, is it?
<tseng> yes
<tseng> you need to do it as a dpatch
<tseng> with no other changes
<siretart> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/incoming/bmp-mp4-0507021425/bmp-mp4_0.0.20041215-0ubuntu1.diff
<dholbach> siretart: i wrote it as a comment on one of the packages
<siretart> ok
<dholbach> siretart: you want to have everything under maximum control locally
<dholbach> so you upload something that explicitly works on your box :)
<siretart> perhaps we should collect some best practices page in the wiki
<siretart> because this seems to become more and more common
<siretart> mistakes
<dholbach> i started PackagingTips :)
<dholbach> ages ago ;)
<siretart> ah. great
<siretart> will link that from the main page
<dholbach> one of the first things i'll do, once i'm "out of work", is writing a wiki/MOTURoundTour
<tseng> round tour?
<tseng> oh
<tseng> grand tour
<dholbach> RoundTrip
<dholbach> or whatever
<dholbach> :)
<ajmitch> world tour? :)
<dholbach> somebody could translate the "interview" i had ;)
<ajmitch> you'll come & visit us even in NZ? ;)
<tseng> that flight is ridiculous
<ajmitch> we're a long way from anywhere in NZ
<tseng> oh you packaged instanbul!
<dholbach> i did it ONE HOUR after he announced it on his blog
<dholbach> which is 4 weeks ago or something
<dholbach> well, i need to get going
<dholbach> review (revision?) for the exam next week
<dholbach> *sigh deeply*
<ajmitch> dholbach: good luck
<dholbach> see you guys
<dholbach> have a nice weekend
<tseng> bye dholbach
<dholbach> *wave*
<siretart> slomo: ah, you are here. welcome to the world of motus :)
<slomo> hehe thanks ;)
<slomo> when creating a package of something which has no complete build system (e.g. one has to run autoreconf to get configure etc) it's recommend to run autoreconf locally and include a diff with the package... must I include config.sub and config.guess in this patch?
<siretart> slomo: this may be helpful http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2003/11/msg00065.html
<siretart> hi ogra
<ogra> hi all :)
<thesaltydog> I have a new package to propose to MOTU. Should I add it to MOTUNewPackages?
<thesaltydog> ..no MOTUs here?? :-(
<\sh> re
<Burgundavia> salut \sh
<\sh> hey Burgundavia
<Goshawk> there is a package that needs to be upgraded but it appears with the ubuntu logo on synaptic (this means that it's not from universe but from main) shall i contact people on #ubuntu-devel to upgrade it?
<Burgundavia> which package?
<Goshawk> libdirectfb
<Goshawk> it's at 0.9.20
<Goshawk> while 0.9.22 is available when warty was out
<Goshawk> (more than 6 months)
<Burgundavia> the breezy version is -22
<Goshawk> good.... thanks
<Goshawk> good work so
<Goshawk> :D
<Goshawk> and... is there the ++dfb library in breezy?
<Burgundavia> in future, you can see if it in breezy at this page"
<Burgundavia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Goshawk> ok thanks
<Burgundavia> ++dfb?
<Goshawk> yes it's a subproject of directfb
<Goshawk> c++ bindings
<Burgundavia> no idea
<Burgundavia> have to ask someone in -devel for that
<Goshawk> ok thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-08
<\sh> hmmm....the german guys have some problems with me
<ajmitch> hi
<Burgundavia> salut
<segfault> MASTERS OF THE UNIVERSE
<ajmitch> heh
<tseng> hi
<crimsun> re tseng
<tseng> whats up
<crimsun> tseng, not much, just returned from Ottawa a couple hours ago. Had to run to Target because United Airlines lost my luggage somewhere between Ottawa and Chicago. How about you? Any plans for the Fourth?
<tseng> not really
<schweeb> tseng: you suck then
<schweeb> you should come to Bay City, MI and hang out with me
<schweeb> :p
<ivoks> morning
<Micksa> wqqweqweq23qwe`part
<Micksa> fuck.
<siretart> moin
<ivoks> hi
<siretart> hi ivoks
<ivoks> anyone having problems with eclipse?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> I don't use it :)
<ivoks> :>
<ivoks> it has nice python and perl addons
<hrvoje> voksi
<ivoks> hrvoje: hi
<hrvoje> ivoks: hey! what's up?
<ivoks> hrvoje: learning for exam
<hrvoje> ivoks: which one?
<ivoks> eh...
<ivoks> mechanics of the soil :)
<hrvoje> that's nice
<ivoks> then i have static II (5.7.), and metal constructions I(12.7.)
<hrvoje> regarding metal constructions, I've just passed over the new bridge (Krka) on the highway A1 and Dreznik (2.5 km long viaduct) ... wow! :)
<\sh> ok..motus...I'm just compiling a list of finished/unfinished cxx transition business :)
<ivoks> \sh: aren't all libs finished?
<\sh> ivoks: no
<ivoks> doh
<\sh> there r some nasty showstoppers...and I want to get them done in anyway, for me it's also ok, to trash some stuff, because upstream is not reacting to bug entries
<ivoks> doh
<ivoks> lounch time :)
<dholbach> hi
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:dholbach] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ || Whoever should speculate about our first priority: REVIEWING || Welcome Unfrgiven as new MOTU *rock*
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:dholbach] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | Whoever should speculate about our first priority: REVIEWING | Welcome Unfrgiven as new MOTU *rock*
<dholbach> sorry for the noise :)
<\sh> dholbach: i think I have them now
<dholbach> 23 source packages
<dholbach> that's excellent news
<dholbach> do you want to link the list on MOTUTodo?
<\sh> Yepp...will do :)
<dholbach> super
<\sh> and i think we will have some missed libs which are being revelead after all the libs known to us ;)
<dholbach> i hope we'll start a massive test-rebuild soon
<dholbach> so we shall know
<\sh> yepp
<dholbach> but i think that's something for "4-5 weeks before release"
<dholbach> we should now focus on getting new stuff in
<dholbach> if there are no big transition items
<\sh> ace and aqsis
<\sh> ace needs really a lot of love
<dholbach> i meant "other transitions than the c++ stuff"
<dholbach> ace is a pain in the ass :)
<dholbach> both, if you want to package it or if you want to hack with it
<\sh> oh.yeah python-sip4-qt3 and python-kde3 ,-)
<dholbach> and we should start assigning bugs to "motu" on launchpad
<dholbach> well... enough to do :)
<dholbach> bye guys, see you later
<\sh> yes..quantlib is done :)
<trulux> fw from -devel: anyone preparing the marbles for the LSM 2005?
<ivoks> hello
<siretart> hi ivoks
<ivoks> studying over, rollerblading over
<ivoks> time for ubuntu :)
<siretart> ivoks: are you still at wifi-radar? I experienced that with madwifi, my card is always immediatly disassociating when wifi-radar is running
<siretart> I don't know why, but this stopps as soon as I quit wifi-radar
<ivoks> siretart: i don't use wifi-radar anymore :)
<siretart> oh
<ivoks> wifi-radar is jsut frontend for dhclient
<ivoks> check out /usr/sbin/wifi-radar
<siretart> well, for also for iwtools
<ivoks> what dhclient do you use?
<siretart> well, the default one from hoary, lets see
<siretart> isc-dhclient-V3.0.1
<ivoks> ok, let's see what arguments does wifi-radar passes
<siretart> I don't think thats a problem with dhclient
<siretart> because I see that association and deassociatoins with iwevent
<ivoks> you think it's with wifitools?
<ivoks> silly me, i tought you said disconnection :)
<siretart> jo
<ivoks> siretart: and this happens only when you connect with wifi-radar?
<siretart> ivoks: jepp
<ivoks> he drops from your network?
<siretart> yes. he connects and immediatly disconnects
<siretart> I think that is some foo in madwifi triggered by wifi-radar
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> darn wifi on 50m and 3 walls :)
<ivoks> no motus? :)
<siretart> huh?
<ivoks> where is everybody? :)
<ivoks> segfault: http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/splashy/ubuntusplashy/ - this is yours?
<`crimsun> it's the weekend of Kuly 4th in the USA, and it was just Canada/Dominion Day (July 1)
<`crimsun> July^
<ivoks> we have someone from USA here?
<`crimsun> several
<ivoks> i tought all MOTUs are from germany :)
<ivoks> khm...
<\sh> lol
* \sh is working on ace
<ivoks> need a help?
<\sh> nope...:( it's only too hot to work fast
<ivoks> eclipse is great
<ivoks> now I just have to find good python+gtk book
<Amaranth> ivoks: I told the pygtk guys they should take the tutorial, add some stuff to it, and call it a book
<Amaranth> ivoks: iow, the tutorial plus the reference are all you need
<ivoks> thanks for info
<ivoks> summer is near, i'm planing to master pygtk :)
<\sh> ivoks, i need assistance in my python+kde work ,-)
<Amaranth> bleh
<Amaranth> \sh: Show me documentation that isn't C++ manuals and isn't a book
<ivoks> i dislike KDE :)
* Amaranth too
<ivoks> too much colors :)
<Amaranth> too many checkboxes
<\sh> lol...
<ivoks> :)
<Amaranth> shit, my nicotine patch thing is falling off
<Amaranth> brb
<ivoks> that patch helps?
<Amaranth> if you want it to
<ivoks> well spoken
<ivoks> my dad smoked two boxes per day
<\sh> nicotine patch? it's a cigarette
<ivoks> then one day just stoped and never light one...
<Amaranth> ivoks: I did that once, lasted 3 months.
<Amaranth> Tried it before I got these, lasted 3 days
<ivoks> :(
* \sh will also stop one day 
<ivoks> i can smoke a box in a day
<ivoks> and then not light one for weeks
<Amaranth> box?
<Amaranth> we call those 'packs' :)
<ivoks> ok, pack :)
<ivoks> we call them box
<ivoks> boxes
<ivoks> ok, python demands identing?
<ivoks> IndentationError: expected an indented block (<input>, line 2)
<\sh> sure
<\sh> there r no brackets or something else
<ivoks> stoopid language :)
<ivoks> kidding, kidding
<ivoks> see you later
<\sh> the same I said in the beginning too
<\sh> ok..will go to bed now...tomorrow work..
<\sh> g'night
<comadreja> hello, all... I'm the author of drqueue (http://www.drqueue.org/), drqueue already has a debian package... and I thought about maintaining myself the ubuntu one. Would that be hard ?
<Burgundavia> stuff from debian is automatically synced
<comadreja> oh, really ?
<Burgundavia> yes
<comadreja> I haven't seen drqueue in apt-cache
<Burgundavia> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=drqueue&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Burgundavia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=drqueue&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<comadreja> oh, in breezy, cool
<Burgundavia> yes
<comadreja> I'm using hoary
<Burgundavia> so keep the stuff in debian updated, and it will find its way into breezy
<comadreja> well, I'm not the maintainer in debian
<comadreja> but, I'll do my best ;)
<Burgundavia> is the debian maintainer slow?
<comadreja> yep
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> I would first try and work with the debian maintainer
<Burgundavia> if that doesn't work
<Burgundavia> you might be able to push newer versions in Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> but that highly not recommended
<Burgundavia> as it can mess up the autosync process
<comadreja> I see, ok... is there any other way I could help around ?
<Burgundavia> sure
<Burgundavia> package new stuff
<Burgundavia> qa packages
* Burgundavia is not a real MOTU, but I can help you find one
<comadreja> awesome, yep
<Burgundavia> most of the motus are european, so figure on that timetable
<comadreja> I'm european too
<comadreja> what should I do, just ask here ?
* ajmitch isn't european :)
<Burgundavia> best to find an area you are interested in and start working on that
<ajmitch> however it's monday morning here, so I can't stick around & help out with much
<Burgundavia> ick monday
<comadreja> damn, monday
<Burgundavia> one thing that does need to be done is .desktop files for packages
<ajmitch> yes, monday..
<Burgundavia> make everything show up in the menu
<comadreja> I'll stick around
<Burgundavia> cheers
<Burgundavia> and welcome
<comadreja> thanks :)
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-09
<lamont> libgcrypt7 build-depends: libgcrypt-dev (>= 1.1.12-5), but libgcrypt-dev is a virtual package... --> ftbfs
<lamont> hrm... or maybe there's a newer libgcrypt-dev and it's just not built yet... nm
* seth_k is away: food
* seth_k is back.
<HostingGeek> Sorry
<HostingGeek> that was someone else abusing my open session
<DanielN_atw> hmm
<\sh> hmm?
<crimsun> hmm!
<\sh> right
<DanielN_atw> hmm
<\sh> hmm?
<DanielN_atw> is there an uml patch for kernel 2.4?
<mort> DanielN_atw: howdy
<crimsun> yes, DanielN_atw
<mort> you allright?
<DanielN_atw> howdy mort
<DanielN_atw> mort, yep i am :)
<DanielN_atw> crimsun, in debian sarge?
<DanielN_atw> hrmpf
<DanielN_atw> nothing found
<mort>          (__)
<mort>          (oo)
<mort>    /------\/
<mort>   / |    ||
<mort>  *  /\---/\
<mort>     ~~   ~~
<mort> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<mort> (little motivation in the morning)
<DanielN_atw> mort, not yet.. but there are too meetings today, so.. i will moo ;>
<DanielN_atw> two
<mort> DanielN_atw: meetings? with laptops?
<mort> without it's just plain boring
<\sh> DanielN_atw, two meetings?
<DanielN_atw> mort, without :)
<mort> DanielN_atw is a busy businessman guy
<DanielN_atw> ^^
<crimsun> DanielN_atw, http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/k/kernel-patch-uml/ ?
<DanielN_atw> crimsun, hrmpf....
<DanielN_atw> but thanks ;>
<crimsun> doesn't appear to be in "stable" according to packages.d.o, though
<DanielN_atw> damn
<DanielN_atw> no patch for 2.4.27
<DanielN_atw> only 2.4.26 and there are no sources :/
<mort> DanielN_atw: kernel.org
<mort> DanielN_atw: why not a fresh tasty 2.6 burger?
<jsgotangco> its probably full of cholesterol *grin*
* jsgotangco hides
<ivoks> i don't know for you, but i have non working X in breezy :)
<mort> who needs X anyway?
<jsgotangco> right just do everything in emacs *grin*
<Amaranth> I know someone like that
<Amaranth> he does run X, but only because he uses firefox from time to time
<Amaranth> otherwise it's just ratpoison (screen for X minus detaching) and emacs
<jsgotangco> i use ion
<ivoks> X is good
<ivoks> it enables you to have more terminals and it's much nicer then screen
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> time to go...
<Amaranth> \sh: Having fun? :)
<\sh> Amaranth, yes..gnome is not working as expected
<\sh> and I wonder why kontact works faster running gnome then directly in kde
<\sh> strange behaviour
<Amaranth> oh, it does that when it loses it's controlling terminal?
<Amaranth> GNOME has less baggage? :)
<\sh> haha...
<Amaranth> those KDE guys are drawing me in though
<\sh> normally it loads the full bloat of kde
<Amaranth> they lured me in with hot chicks who can code and kick my ass
<Amaranth> i can't say no, she might hurt me
<\sh> Amaranth, which chick can code and kick ass?
* \sh didn't get the point
<Amaranth> canllaith?
<\sh> ah u mean this aussie girl
<\sh> I thought she didn't code, she is more the webmistress or something
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<sivang> Amaranth: aussie girls? where? :-)
<Amaranth> sivang: #kde-devel
<Amaranth> :)
<sivang> Amaranth: :-)
<Amaranth> ugh
<Amaranth> i have to clean this mouse out every other day
<Amaranth> i wish i had my mouse :/
<\sh> sivang, http://www.kdedevelopers.org/user/view/808
<mitsuhiko> Amaranth: not good: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/view/900
<mitsuhiko> ^^
<\sh> but this new girl on da debian planet looks nice
<\sh> actually too young for me,
<mitsuhiko> \sh Christine Spang?
<\sh> yep...thought she was german...
<mitsuhiko> ivoks: moin
<\sh> *rotfl*
<\sh> our security chief comes right now into the noc, talking to my teamleader...
<\sh> sounds like: "Hey, you security man, why do u write in german, use more abbreviations...nobody understand german at all, but everybody know the abbr."
<ivoks> wow! new icons :)
<Amaranth> for what?
<ivoks> clearlook theme
<ivoks> firefox finally has it's own icon
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> imho, clearlooks shold be default
<jsgotangco> but we're using human :(
<Amaranth> err, 'clearlooks' doesn't have icons
<ivoks> it does
<Amaranth> you mean andy made some new icons?
<Amaranth> clearlooks is an engine
<Amaranth> the icons are/were etiquette
<ivoks> well, i have clearlooks there
<jsgotangco> its probably andy's etiquette stuff
<mitsuhiko> ivoks: screenshot?
<ivoks> doh..
<ivoks> it's just few icons
<mitsuhiko> i think its the etiquette theme
<ivoks> nope
<ivoks> but icons are very similar
<Amaranth> then it's his new one
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> After unpacking 2935MB disk space will be freed.
<ivoks> http://www.koncar-inem.hr/racunala/racunala/niko.htm - this is laptop :)
<ivoks> 2x DVD DL burner :)
<Gervystar> 5.8kg...
<ivoks> yep.. this is desktop replacment
<jsgotangco> does anyone here have a live account with the hula-project.org?
<mort> DanielN_atw: I'm sure you want a debian/rules tshirt
<mort> DanielN_atw: I CCed you
<DanielN_atw> mort, ping
<mort> oi DanielN_atw
<DanielN_atw> what kind of tshirt?
<mort> DanielN_atw: debian tshirt, described in log
<mort> with the debian swirl
<DanielN_atw> debian/rules?
<DanielN_atw> ahhh
<DanielN_atw> now i understand :)
<DanielN_atw> it's a joke.. that debian rules...
<DanielN_atw> damn UML
<DanielN_atw> my server's down.... no ssh connection anymore :/
<comadreja> hello, motus
<DanielN_atw> uehh comadreja :)
<comadreja> I was here yesterday
<comadreja> hello DanielN_atw :)
<comadreja> I intent to help on ubuntu, would there be any way to get into the community ?
<tseng> is ssh-askpass-gnome broken?
<tseng> as it, there is no executable
<tseng> no its in /usr/lib
<DanielN_atw> comadreja, what sort of contribution?
<DanielN_atw> i know, i asked this already.. but is someone working on PHP5 packages for breezy?
<DanielN_atw> it's a must, if we want to be at fedoras state ;)
<DanielN_atw> mort, what about the shirt now?
<\sh> DanielN_atw, the debian guys? ,-)
<comadreja> DanielN_atw coding, maintaining
<DanielN_atw> \sh, in would prefer an ubuntu shirt too
<DanielN_atw> ;)
<comadreja> DanielN_atw : you think I could help with some coding ?
<tseng> \sh: did you have to remind us of the jmaynard costume?
<\sh> tseng, hehe ;)
<tseng> \sh: probably a good reason not to use gentoo
<\sh> tseng, bug mako...he reminds me of that ,-)
<\sh> DanielN_atw, believe me, since I got my original redhat fedora everybody wanted to have this gimmick...so an ubuntu shirt is not what I want to have ;)
<comadreja> how could I assign myself a bug ?
<ivoks> hi all
<ivoks> did anyone of you tried human theme for firefox?
<ivoks> it's so good, it should be default in firefox
<tseng> ivoks: is it based on the industrial theme?
<tseng> by garrett
<ivoks> basicly, it just adds icons
<tseng> well try industrial
<tseng> its the best
<ivoks> industrial for firefox?
<tseng> yes
<ivoks> ok, found it
<ivoks> hm, big N
<tseng> yes
<ivoks> they are very smiliar
<ivoks> they have same icons, but this one has nicer icons for bookmarks
<ivoks> nice
<siretart> Riddell: you just made an upload to revu, did you?
<siretart> hi folks!
<tseng> hi siretart
<ivoks> :))
<Riddell> siretart: yes, was wondering what would happen
<ivoks> siretart: you record every upload?
<Riddell> siretart: I also just sent you an e-mail asking for an account
<Riddell> at least I think I did, mutt was a bit weird with gpg
<siretart> Riddell: you did everything all right, but I'm currently debugging some scripts here. the fault is on my side
<siretart> Riddell: you don't need to reupload, I will fix it from here
<siretart> ivoks: yes, the register_upload.py script is run by a cron job, and I get every run via email. For debugging reasons
<siretart> btw, sistpoty improved the query for the index.py, the result can be seen here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/index_new.py
<ivoks> :)) ok
<ivoks> check it out: http://master.grad.hr/~ivoks/breezy.jpg
<siretart> after debugging my stuff here I will integrate this into index.py
<siretart> ivoks: whoooo! that looks great! what graphics card and driver do you use for that?
<ivoks> siretart: that's with nv driver :)
<ivoks> not nvidia, but nv
<ivoks> the Free one :)
<siretart> ivoks: which card do you use?
<ivoks> nvidia
<siretart> which model
<ivoks> it's irrelevant
<ivoks> with nv driver you don't get 3D :)
<siretart> hm. I don't assume my 6600gt works with nv
<ivoks> does it work with nvidia?
<siretart> sure. I'm currently using it in a twinview setup
<ivoks> then you could make this work! :)
<ivoks> but, it's buggy
<siretart> hm
<ivoks> crashes
<siretart> I'd rather spend my time on revu ;)
<ivoks> i agree :)
<ivoks> see you soon
<ivoks> bye
<siretart> cu ivoks
<\sh> ok..doing some motu work...
<\sh> whois frode?
<\sh> siretart: putting the irc nick next to the uploader would be nice ;)
<siretart> \sh: uff. hm.
<siretart> we would need a page where users could adjust their userdata for that.
<siretart> putting on the todo list
<Burgundavia> the idea that I mentioned to tseng was the following
<Burgundavia> Name (ircnick)
<Burgundavia> ala p.g.o
<\sh> i would like to see it also on p.u.c
<siretart> p.g.o?
<\sh> planet.gentoo.org
<siretart> ah. ok
* siretart is not familiar with gentoo infrastructure..
<Burgundavia> p.g.o planet.gnome
<\sh> oh ;)
<\sh> but it's the same on gentoo.org
<siretart> Burgundavia: any comments on the current revu index.py? We (sistopty mostly) implemented your suggenstions with the icons
<siretart> hi `crimsun
<`crimsun> hi siretart
<Burgundavia> just checking it out
<Burgundavia> my idea was for just one icon
<Burgundavia> for status
<Burgundavia> because new automatically means needs work
<siretart> no
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> do I misunderstand the work flow?
<siretart> NEW means that 3 motus need to sign-off the package, because its NEW in ubuntu
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> there is New status and new vs updated packages
<Burgundavia> which is confusing
<siretart> not NEW packages mean "normal" package updates, and require only one motu agreeing
<Burgundavia> in my terminology, that would be a updated package, that is New on Revu
<Burgundavia> and thus would get the lightbulb icon and the updated icon
<siretart> I tried to solve this by separating the sort order, first not NEW packages
<Burgundavia> ok
<siretart> Burgundavia: I use the word "NEW" for packages in the ubuntu NEW queue, and "new" for new in revu. You see the difference? ;)
<Burgundavia> ugly
<siretart> sweet! eclipse from multiverse with gcj in GTK2 look
<Burgundavia> I don't see an elegant solution to this, not yet at least
<Burgundavia> tseng and I talked about splitting the tables
<Burgundavia> currently, I have no icon for packagetype=New but I have an icon for status=new
<Burgundavia> I think you are using the same icon for both?
<Lathiat> siretart: what package do i need to install to get that going?
<siretart> no, i use the lamp icon for NEW package
<siretart> Lathiat: for what going?
<Lathiat> eclipse
<siretart> Lathiat: I apt-get install'ed eclipse-jdt
<Lathiat> cheers
<Lathiat> 70M of packages, <3 java
<siretart> jupp
<siretart> but it's nice GTK! wooh! :)
<siretart> and it's free. no need for that stinking sun jre anymore!
<Riddell> siretart: do I have an account on revu?
<Lathiat> wonder if i can get azureus runnign on free java stuff
<Lathiat> it almost runs on ikvm except that doesnt ahve network operations implemented :)
<siretart> Riddell: in a sec, mom
<Burgundavia> siretart, another comment, from looking at the package page, it is not clear whether someone is merely commenting (and thus advocating No), or downchecking (and thus advoctating NO)
<siretart> Riddell: try to login with jriddell@ubuntu.com, and press the "recover" password link
<Burgundavia> do you want to keep the comments and advocates in one section, or split them out?
<siretart> Riddell: btw, are you working for canonical?
<Riddell> siretart: contracted
<siretart> Burgundavia: do you really think we need to seperate "downchecking" and "merely commenting"?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> because it not clear what status the package is at
<Burgundavia> and who can downcheck and who can't
<Burgundavia> ie, if I make a comment, it has no weight
<siretart> hm
<Burgundavia> tseng and I mocked up a new package page
<Burgundavia> showing the status and package type
<siretart> atm, only reviewers can comment anyway. uploaders can comment only on their own packages
<Burgundavia> my issue still stands
<siretart> I see. hm
<Burgundavia> my idea was to change the words to a checkmark and an X
<Burgundavia> and nothing for a straight comment
<Burgundavia> so the uploader can quickly see where they are at
<siretart> this would require schema changes in the database... hmhmm
<Burgundavia> did you see all the talk that tseng and I did about status icons?
<siretart> I think it would be least painfull to implement this when moving to the new home
<Burgundavia> the current system is going to scale very badly, due to excess time to figure out what is happening
<herve> hello
<Burgundavia> siretart, minor further note, the icons should have tooltips, showing the word for the status
<siretart> Burgundavia: how do they work? alt tag?
<Burgundavia> alt tag
<herve> no, title tag
<siretart> but the icons do have alt tag
<Burgundavia> oh
<siretart> ah
<herve> alt is a text-only alternative
* Burgundavia hasn't done html/css is a very long time
<Burgundavia> tseng was working on completely redoing the front page
<Burgundavia> don't know where he got with that
<Burgundavia> siretart, you got something odd going on with ordering of uploads
<Burgundavia> looks like it might be ordering by upload time
<Burgundavia> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=52
<Burgundavia> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=47
<siretart> yeah, the ordering is quite tricky now, I am experimenting with a usefull one ;)
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> relating to icons, my idea was to clearly define which needed to be commented on
<Burgundavia> thus any package, either packagetype=new or updated, would get the status=new when first uploaded
<siretart> first, there are uploads concerning non NEW uploads, because they should be handeld quickly. then NEW Packages, then done packages
<Burgundavia> and any pacakge that was status=needswork and got a new upload would revert to status=new
<Burgundavia> and any package that had a downcheck would change to status=needworks, regardless of any upchecks on it
<siretart> I think I understand what you want to acheive, but that currently nontrivial to implement
<Burgundavia> yes
* Burgundavia figures that most of his bluesky stuff is non-trivial
<tseng> Burgundavia: eh
<ivoks> shouldn't objects in notification area be background free
<Burgundavia> yes
<tseng> Burgundavia: i sort of gave up on that for now
<tseng> Burgundavia: im not motivated to duplicate the setup for development
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> the world is not going to end if you don't love my ideas
<Burgundavia> or implement them right away
<tseng> :/
<tseng> i thought most of them were fine
<tseng> if i didnt, i beat you into liking my way
<Burgundavia> anybody know if any gnome company is hiring in the usablity/UI area?
<tseng> yeah
<ivoks> heh, they should
<tseng> mediweb or something
<tseng> hang on
<ivoks> Burgundavia: what are your ideas?
<ivoks> sorry, i wasn't arround to listen to you
<tseng> Burgundavia: read http://off.net/~tberman/diary/
<Burgundavia> ivoks, ok, just throwing ideas around to make it easy to review stuff
<Burgundavia> tseng, I think I saw that one, but cheers
<ivoks> siretart: hi, i will abuse your revu now :)
<ivoks> wow! icons! :))
<siretart> ivoks: :)
<ivoks> ok, explain icons :)
<ivoks> and resizing would be nice :)
<siretart> just give me resized pictures ;)
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> there are more icons coming
<ivoks> heart is for uploaded packages?
<Burgundavia> I am doing some to show how many successful reviews a package has
<Burgundavia> heart is for ready to upload
<ivoks> ok, hammer is for not apporved yet
<ivoks> and lamp?
<ivoks> i adore my gnome desktop right now :)
<Burgundavia> lamp is for packages not in Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> supposed to be an up arrow
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVUDevelopment
<siretart> tooltipps implemented
<Burgundavia> cool
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> man, you have too much free time :)
<ivoks> ok, i'll do some reviewing now
<siretart> nah, unfortunatly not :(
<ivoks> you know what would be good to have?
<ivoks> easier download
<ivoks> now we have to download file by file
<ivoks> it would be great to have one bzip or gz to dowload
<ivoks> or even tar
<ivoks> no need for compress
<siretart> hm
<siretart> after the move, that should be no problem
<ivoks> just with .dsc .diff.gz and .tar.gz
<ivoks> great!
<ivoks> ok, why wifi-radar isn't ready for upload?
<ivoks> (it's not complaining, I'm interested in procedure)
<sistpoty> ivoks: it's a new package and afaik new packages should have 3 motu's advocating
<sistpoty> (at least this way the images are displayed)
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> and for packages that aren't new, only one motu advocate is needed?
<sistpoty> afaik yes
<ivoks> ok, thanx
<sistpoty> np
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<siretart> does anyone know if sh uploaded kio-locate? it has now 3 sign-offs and should be ok to go in..
<ajmitch> morning
<siretart> hi ajmitch
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-10
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> who put the Icons on REVU?
<dholbach> it looks SO FANCY now :)
<dholbach> i see, you don't want to talk to me :)
<dholbach> ok... i'm off to bed now anyways... thanks to whoever did it :)
<dholbach> and to anybody else, have a look at it and while you're there, do a review :)))
<dholbach> *wave*
<Alexus> hi i have a beagle prob..  ( ERROR: System.InvalidOperationException: Invalid connection string: no URI) i think is mono-sqlite prob
<Mez> ew.... beagle
<Lathiat> eww.... beagle basher
<Mez> not beagle basher... I dont even know what it is... I just always hear people complainging about it
<Lathiat> haha
<Alexus> beagle basher?
<herzi> can someone verify that gnome-blog does not work as a panel applet neither in hoary nor in breezy?
<herzi> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/905/ << this one is in breezy and hoary
<\sh> morning
<siretart> moin
<ivoks> ok, we have seamonkey! :)
<Amaranth> no we don't!
<Amaranth> get rid of it!
<ivoks> why?
<ivoks> it's great app
<ivoks> come on guys, wifi-radar needs just one advocate :)
<ivoks> ogra: how was at conference?
<ogra> great... but exhausting :) teachers like to discuss a lot :)
<ivoks> that's their job :)
<ogra> heh
<ajmitch> hi
<ivoks> siretart: ping
<ivoks> siretart: everything is ok, forget it :)
<siretart> ivoks: huh?
<ivoks> siretart: alles is in ordrung :)
<siretart> ivoks: alles klar :)
<ivoks> ja, klar :)
<ivoks> is it ordrung or ordung?
<siretart> its 'ordnung'
<ivoks> ah.. i knew it was one more letter after d
<ivoks> just wasn't sure wich one :)
<ivoks> thanx
<siretart> :)
<ivoks> ok, time to go...
<ivoks> toyota - best car in germany
<ivoks> again :)
<DanielN_atw> yeeeha :))
<DanielN_atw> uml is funny :)
<bddebian> Hello
<tseng> hi
<bddebian> Hello tseng
<bradb> question guys: what header ordering do you prefer in Malone, the one that's there now, or the previous one?
<tseng> dudes
<tseng> anyone have an idea how to disable auth for sshd (pam) ?
<tseng> i want to allow any username to log into this certain box
<bddebian> tseng: Isn't there an option for Use PAM authentication in sshd.conf?
<tseng> its using pam
<tseng> i want to cripple pam so i can login w/ any user
<tseng> imagine it doesnt exist in /etc/password
<bddebian> So turn it off :-)
<tseng> i want to login, with no password
<tseng> yes, how
<bddebian> Hang on
<bddebian> There should be a PermitEmptyPasswords option in sshd_config
<tseng> yes
<tseng> thats not it
<\sh> my washing machine just arrived :) *jump
<tseng> well, thats a small part of it
<bddebian> Did you turn off PriviledgedSeperation?
<JanC> tseng : use ssh keys ?
<tseng> ok dudes
<tseng> the user does not exist
<tseng> at all
<JanC> :P
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> ogra: ping
<ogra> \sh, pong
<tseng> pong
<\sh> ogra: what is the correct process to get rid of unmainted upstream source?
<bddebian2>  rm -r ? ;-)
<ogra> morgue candidates
<\sh> ok
<\sh> looks like that aspseek is unmaintained
<ogra> there was a wikipage before hoary we used, i dont know if its cleaned yet
<\sh> ogra: i know about this :)
<ogra> oki
<\sh> but I thought we had for universe something different :)
<ogra> the morgue is multiversal ;)
<\sh> yeah :)
<\sh> did I say that I'm the new maintainer of a new washing machine? I'm damn happy about it :)
<ogra> \sh, great, and i'm the new maintainer of a lot of kdeedu stuff now :-/ and have to build a server with LAMP zope squid etc onboard... phew
<\sh> hahahahhahha
<\sh> we will get u all ;)
<tseng> zope?
<ogra> they wanted all the world preinstalled by default
<tseng> owned
<ogra> even drupal
<tseng> buh
<\sh> *rotfl* the teachers?
<ogra> yep
<\sh> dear buddah
<ogra> so edubuntu will be a DVD release now
<\sh> i thought already
<ogra> sadly....
<ogra> i'd have liked a CD + DVD one... to make sure schools with CD only can install at least a minimal set....
<\sh> and I met a nice woman :) I think my life will be fun in the next couple of months ;)
<ogra> congrats
<ogra> :-D
<Mez> anyone here willing to look over  apackage for me?
<ivoks> yay!!!
<ivoks> nokia is for NO to software patents
<Mez> anyone awake?
<bddebian-ng> Nope :-)
<\sh> siretart: ping
<Mez> siretart: ping more
<dooglus> is there anywhere where I can report bugs in universe packages and they will get fixed?
<Burgundavia> malone
<Burgundavia> see the topic
<karthik085> Hai, my name is Karthik. I would like to be a MOTU. I have mde my own wiki, added myself to Ubuntu-development mailing list and my name in CommunityCouncilAgenda and MaintainerCandidates Wiki and went through few specifications in UDU. This is my first attendance to the meeting. I am interested in developing Kubuntu and KDE packages.
<Mez> karthik085, have you done any work with the MOTU to date?
<Mez> karthik085, to become a member/maintainer you need to have some previous contribution or a significant reason why you should become one.
<Mez> I suggest you hang around on #kubuntu-devel and talk to Riddell or \sh  if you're intrerested in kubuntu/KDE
<bddebian-ng> karthik085: In other words, just send them some beer. :-)
<\sh> karthik085: ok..today at 22UTC is CC meeting
<karthik085> I have contributed few ideas through mailing list, active in Ubuntu forums and donated money for Ubuntu servers. I have managed to pursuade my friends and relatives to use Ubuntu, rather than Windows. I have done few translations (English to Tamil) for FOSS projects. I am interested in finding bugs and writing new packages
<Riddell> karthik085: hello hello
<karthik085> Ridell: Hello
<karthik085> bddebian-ng: :-)
<\sh> karthik085: so we will see how we can give u membership..if you contributed here some pieces of work, welcome on board
<bddebian-ng> Hey I come everyday and contribute worthless drivel, why can't I be a member?? :-)
<karthik085> Ridell: I am interested in contributing to Kubuntu/KDE.
<\sh> bddebian-ng: did you put urself on the MemberList? wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
* seth_k grumbles at there not being anyone to sign his PGP key within 200 miles of him, the last barrier before applying for membership
<\sh> seth_k: ask mako..we have a process for it
<seth_k> oh really?
<seth_k> i'll hunt him down sometime, thank you :)
<bddebian-ng> Hey, I had msyelf on MaintainerCandidates but now I'm gone??? :'-(
<\sh> only because you're living somewhere in the desert, it does not mean, you can't become a member
<seth_k> heh
<seth_k> Missouri
<\sh> bddebian-ng: u r member?
<seth_k> but close enough
<Mez> seth - mako@ubuntu.com - he replies to emails and is very helpful :D
<bddebian-ng> \sh: Apparently I'm confused on the process or something?? :-(
<\sh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//CommunityCouncilAgenda and put yourself on it
<Riddell> karthik085: I don't do dcc, chat in #kubuntu-devel
<bddebian-ng> \sh: OK, thx
<\sh> bddebian-ng: first membership, second motu status :)
<bddebian-ng> \sh: Just the list under membercandidates/maintainercandidates?
<Mez> \sh - reckon I'll be ready for MOTU y next CC?
<\sh> Mez: motu is decided via TB
<Mez> thought it was through both ?
<bddebian-ng> Hmm, my wiki page uses my Nick, not my name..
<\sh> Mez: no
<Mez> ah i read it wrong..
<Mez> it says both becuase gotta be a member first
<\sh> mez: 1. CC 2. TB
<bddebian-ng> Is there some wikieeze to display my name but over-ride the link to point to my page?
<\sh> rename function?
<Mez> yeah :D
<Mez> \sh : I realised - the CC bit of Maintainer is to become a mmeber... which I've done :D
<bddebian-ng> \sh: ??
<\sh> bddebian-ng: is there no rename function?
<\sh> rename page or something?
<bddebian-ng> I just duplicated it. :-(
<\sh> no
<\sh> there is the dropdown : moreaction
<bddebian-ng> Meetins are in #ubuntu-meeting?
<ogra> yep
<bddebian-ng> What is UTC time now? :-)
<\sh> bddebian-ng: and there is rename
<ogra> bddebian-ng, date -u
<bddebian-ng> ogra: I'm on a Windows machine here at work.. :-(
<ogra> thats bad, change the employer... or ask him to get you a utc wallclock ;-P
<ogra> but the meeting is in about an hour ;)
<Mez> Tue Jul  5 20:57:16 UTC 2005
<bddebian-ng> ogra: I wish I could get a different job, believe me. :-)
<plugwash> well BST is 21:58 so that would make GMT 20:58 iirc
<ogra> hi comadreja
<comadreja> hello ogra
<comadreja> is this a good time to introduce myself ?
<ogra> so you want to learn packaging ?
<comadreja> I'm deep into programming, so I think I could help any of those ways
<comadreja> solving bugs, packaging, programming
<tseng> ogra: i mailed PeterVanEynde a week or two ago
<tseng> ogra: about being more visible
<tseng> ogra: i dont recognize anyone on the agenda
<ogra> i did, one or two... let me open it again...
<comadreja> tseng, you mean the council agenda ?
<tseng> comadreja: yes?
<comadreja> the one you write on the wiki ?
<tseng> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<tseng> the agenda for todays meeting
<comadreja> yep, JorgeDaza is me
<tseng> oh well we are over our Jorge quota
<tseng> sorry.
<ogra> tseng, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeanRemyFalleri did quite a lot for kubuntu already
<tseng> eh thats bad
<tseng> i never hear of kde guys
<tseng> how are we supposed to approve them
<tseng> comadreja: (joking)
<ogra> tseng, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JoshKress organized the ubuntu booth on the linuxtag, thats enough for membership i uess
<tseng> i guess
<comadreja> damn, tseng, never do that again ! :D
<tseng> comadreja: we have at least 2 other jorges
<comadreja> there are just four in my family alone, I can imagine :)
<ogra> tseng, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarekSpruell does a lot of #ubuntu support
<tseng> ok, at least someone has an idea
<tseng> who all these people are
<tseng> ogra++
<comadreja> me, nobody knows, I know
<comadreja> I'll have to live with that
<seth_k> siretart: ping
<tseng> thats sort of a roadblock for people vouching for your membership
<tseng> if I've never heard of you before meeting day
<ogra> comadreja, just hang around here, you'll learn to know us all ;)
<tseng> i cant say much
<tseng> we will see
<tseng> you have a nice wiki page
<bddebian> Or you can just annoy them like me.. :-)
<ogra> tseng, do you know this guy ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BarrydeFreese
<comadreja> no prob, tseng, I just thought my experience in open source could be useful
<bddebian> ogra: That is me
<tseng> comadreja: sure.
<tseng> ogra: yes
<ogra> bddebian, :P
<bddebian> Doh
<bddebian> I know, REALLY lame wiki page
<ogra> heh... it will grow :)
<tseng> comadreja: if you miss the vote today.. im sure we will get to know you and will be no trouble at next months meeting
<tseng> comadreja: just pop in here and we will know what you are working on
<ogra> tseng, backports: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SethKinast
<comadreja> tseng, being a member is not the important thing. my intention is just to help, the name is the least important
<tseng> ogra: you said the B word
<bddebian> heh
<ogra> its not evil anymore by sabdfl word *shrug*
<tseng> he is wrong
<comadreja> tseng : I just read the documents and thought it was the way to go to be a developer
<ogra> tseng, its better to have them in then separate... if you cant stop them embrace them
<tseng> if they are doing stupid stuff like gaim that is pretty hard to screw up
<tseng> i can happily ignore the whole bit
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-03
<Sp4rKy> hi
<\sh> anyone care to sponsor uploads for me? some merges not much
<crimsun> sure, URLs?
<\sh> crimsun: http://archive.linux-server.org/
<\sh> crimsun: give me a few minutes...I'll uploading some more ;)
<crimsun> ok
<\sh> crimsun: ok...give me time until tomorrow...I think then someone can throw a lot to the buildds
<\sh> s/until tomorrow/until later today)
<crimsun> ok, I'll check in a few hours
<\sh> crimsun: thx
<anibal> crimsun: Ubuntu Installer: Accepted librpcsecgss 0.13-1 (source)
<anibal> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> anibal: np, I see you've uploaded nfs-utils -10. Do you have a merge?
<anibal> crimsun, I'm preparing a new package nfs-utils_1.0.8-10ubuntu1, without the huntch that you suggested
<crimsun> anibal: excellent
<anibal> crimsun, that it's all we need to get NFSv4 available in ubuntu :)
<crimsun> :)
<anibal> I'll email you when it's ready, I'm at work at the moment, It's Mon 08:30 here in Melbourne, Australia
<crimsun> anibal: np
<\sh> anyone care to approve (or at least: yes, it is a sync) for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/asc/+bug/51638
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51638 in asc "sync asc 1.16.3.0-3 from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<\sh> mom report: http://merges.ubuntu.com/a/asc/REPORT
<crimsun> done.
<\sh> thx
<\sh> more to come ;)
<\sh> btw...pittis requestsync script...does it work?
<crimsun> never tried it
<\sh> what is nowdays the correct font path? usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/ or usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/ ?
<crimsun> I suspect we won't know until the transition plans for 7.1 from Debian are complete
<\sh> crimsun: what do you think about this bugreport _ http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=362340
<crimsun> according to /etc/fonts/fonts.conf, /usr/share/fonts/ and /usr/share/X11/fonts/ are both valid
<crimsun> \sh: seems valid, and it'll work in Edgy
<\sh> crimsun: do we have xfonts-utils with bdftopcf in edgy? I just searched, but didn't find any hint on it
<crimsun> \sh: no, we still have it as a separate package 'bdftopcf'
<\sh> crimsun: thx...so I'm not clueless ;)
<crimsun> Debian Sid, for instance, has xutils-dev, but we have xutils, imake, makedepend, ...
<\sh> who is our xorg maintainer for edgy? when it's not daniel stone?
<\sh> new sync: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ayttm/+bug/51641 , mom report: http://merges.ubuntu.com/a/ayttm/REPORT
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51641 in ayttm "sync ayttm 0.4.6+34-1 from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<crimsun> done.
<crimsun> no idea about X.Org maintainership, though there is X-SWAT
<crimsun> out for coffee. hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi crimsun
<tseng> \sh: please fix gajim in edgy
<bddebian> Heya tseng
<tseng> hi bddebian
<\sh> tseng: oh...what's wrong with it?
<tseng> ill pastebin
<tseng> pysqlite
<tseng> http://pastebin.ca/77369
<\sh> tseng: upstream says http://trac.gajim.org/ticket/1863
<tseng> Opened 3 months ago Last modified 3 months ago
<tseng> not helpful?
<tseng> hm but its closed
<\sh> I'll have a look...or at least a new version is coming out
<tseng> it sounds like we need to change pysqlite versions
<\sh> Gajim 0.10.1 is here! (06 June 2006)
<tseng> woo
<\sh> oh we have 0.10.1
<nixternal> well well well..how is everyone doing?
<\sh> good good...back in action :)
<nixternal> heya \sh...good to hear..i see you have been doing some packaging
<\sh> nixternal: I'm practicing ;)
<nixternal> me too
<nixternal> im getting ready to do a new chroot on my other system here in a bit
<bddebian> Heya nixternal
<nixternal> heya bddebian
<nixternal> just got done piggin' out on some bbq
<nixternal> i need to get work done here, but i feel oh so tired now ;)
<\sh> I'll do some merges until I have to go and shower and go back to karlsruhe ;)
<\sh> so at least until 3:30 german time which is 1:30 UTC ;)
<\sh> listening to some old songs and dreaming about the past...the time when breezy was starting...oh man
<nixternal> hehe
<jsgotangco> good morning
<\sh> bddebian: check your query pls :)
<Hobbsee> morning all
<\sh> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi \sh
<\sh> sync to approve: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bluefish/+bug/51649 , mom report: http://merges.ubuntu.com/b/bluefish/REPORT
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51649 in bluefish "sync bluefish 1.0.5-2 from unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> wrong button
<\sh> sync to approve: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cal3d/+bug/51650, mom report: http://merges.ubuntu.com/c/cal3d/REPORT
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51650 in cal3d "sync cal3d 0.10.0-7 from unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<\sh> sync to approve: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/chinput/+bug/51652 (mom report link inside)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51652 in chinput "[Egdy MOM]  sync chinput 3.0.2-17.1 from unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<anibal> crimsun, I've sent email to you, nfs-utils 1:1.0.8-10ubuntu1 is ready
<\sh> mkdir: cannot create directory `/upstream': Permission denied
<\sh> Extracting upstream tarball ../clanlib_0.6.5.orig.tar.gz debian/scripts/source.unpack: line 18: /upstream/tarballs/clanlib_0.6.5.orig.tar.gz.log: No such file or directory
<\sh> failed!
<\sh> -EEVIL
<crimsun> anibal: ok, looking.
<crimsun> anibal: looks good, thanks. I'll upload in ~30-40 mins after the new librpcsecgss is published.
<\sh> sync to approve: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/clutils/+bug/51654
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51654 in clutils "sync clutils 20051029-4 from unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<\sh> even when I didn't do much for dapper...my name is too many times on the list of merges ;)
<anibal> crimsun, thank you!
<\sh> crimsun: ok..I think I've done for now .. the couple of packages on archive.linux-server.org needs to be uploaded...the rest are going to be synced..later today there are more packages to come
<crimsun> \sh: ok, I'll look at archive.linux-server.org in a few moments
<\sh> crimsun: thanks a lot :)
<crimsun> \sh: np, thank you
<bddebian> So, what have I missed? :-)
<tseng> you missed doing merges, get to work!
* tseng hides
<bddebian> I'm trying but apparently I suck at that too :-(
<tseng> I updated to edgy on the laptop earlier
<bddebian> My edgy install killed my server install :-(
<crimsun> I located a spare sunblade 1000. hopefully I can get dapper on it.
<bddebian> w00t
<bddebian> I need to get a Sparc and an amd64 yet
<LaserJock> bddebian: killed, as in ...?
<bddebian> Can't install any more software..
<bddebian> It's weird actually
<bddebian> Shouldn't automake build-deps be versioned?
<crimsun> if necessary
<bddebian> But not necessary?
<crimsun> no (see "if")
<bddebian> Hmm weird
<crimsun> anibal: librpcsecgss needs to be NEWed (due to librpcsecgss2), so I'll upload in ~12 hours
<bddebian> Man crimsun, you are an animal :-)
<crimsun> bddebian: you should totally look at the merge for ivtools, it's /fun/
<bddebian> crimsun: Nah, YOU fixed that one last time :-)
<crimsun> you're the resident deity, so I defer to you
<bddebian> Oh yeah, look at all I have done.. :-(
<LaserJock> bah, I spend more time trying to make tools to parse all the lists that come up
<LaserJock> than actually working on them
<bddebian> Do I upload a package that I know requires a rebuild of a main package?
<crimsun> which main package?
<bddebian> devhelp
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<bddebian> Hmm, actually I think it's a merge anway
<bddebian> Err anyway even
<bddebian> Heya TheMuso
<crimsun> which needs what? :)
<crimsun> hi TheMuso
<LaserJock> hi TheMuso
* LaserJock still hasn't figured out sed
<crimsun> sed is fun fun fun til your daddy takes your shell aw...
<LaserJock> I seem to do better with the regexp module in python
<tseng> sed is about as simple as it gets
<LaserJock> I can't seem to get sed to match just parts, it either spits out nothing or everything :/
<tseng> sed doesnt match parts
<bddebian> crimsun: Actually I think it can be synced.  Daniel changed the dep from mozilla to firefox but now it uses xul
<tseng> awk does
<LaserJock> sed doesn't? hmmm
<tseng> normally, you would use sed to do find/replace and awk or cut to do "getting parts"
<LaserJock> all I want to do is take the MoM output like:
<LaserJock> <td><tt><a href="x/xbvl/REPORT">xbvl</a></tt></td>
<LaserJock> and get out the package name, xbvl
<tseng> $ echo "<td><tt><a href="x/xbvl/REPORT">xbvl</a></tt></td>" | cut -d\/ -f2
<tseng> works in this case
<tseng> less-than-elegant
<LaserJock> wow, it works
<TheMuso> crimsun: lol
<\sh> crimsun: thx :)
<\sh> ok...I have to stop here...need to travel to karlsruhe...cu later when I'm in the office.
<bddebian> crimsun: What looks bad about ivtools?
<crimsun> bddebian: dh_movefiles(1)
<bddebian> Oh, why the fsck are they doing that?
<bddebian> crimsun: Does that really affect us though if that is the way the Debian maintainers want to do it?
<crimsun> bddebian: whether it's the way they want to do it doesn't change that it FTBFS in Edgy.
<LaserJock> because of dh_movefiles?
<bddebian> OH, I haven't tried to build it yet
<crimsun> I only had time to take a cursory glance at its failure (note the binary changes, libiv1 et al.)
<zakame> hi all
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<crimsun> hi zak
<zakame> 3hi bddebian crimsun
<anibal> crimsun, ok
<LaserJock> bah, bzr branching doesnt' seem to work for me for older branches
<LaserJock> I wonder if it's a knit vs. weave thing
<bddebian> Knit 1 pearl 2, knit 1 pearl 2
<bddebian> Ah, it's trying to move files to package ivtools-dev that should be in libiv1?
<crimsun> bddebian: perhaps, I didn't inspect debian/*.files
<bddebian> There is a debian bug on it but the maintainer says it's unreproduceable :-)
<imbrandon> i think there is a packageing problem with the sun-java5-jre package
<imbrandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17061
<imbrandon> ^^ that suppose to happen  on ppc ?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> sun doesn't make ppc jdk/jre
<imbrandon> gah then why does it show in apt
<crimsun> I advise ppc users to use ibm's jdk/jre
<imbrandon> grumbles
<imbrandon> ok crimsun thanks
<imbrandon> but if there is not a _ppc.deb why would it show up in apt ?
<crimsun> because jre is "all"
<bddebian> Ah yes:  ivtools-dev.files:  usr/lib/lib*.so
<bddebian>     libiv1.files:  usr/lib/libIV.so.1
<crimsun> bddebian: see, we have a winner
<bddebian> Oh, hmm, no, that should be OK
<crimsun> did you check debian/tmp/ ?
<crimsun> gah
<crimsun> silly capslock+shift
<bddebian> No not yet :-(
<crimsun> imbrandon: note that sun-java5-jre is arch all, while sun-java5-bin is i386|amd64
<imbrandon> yea i seen i found a solution just to build it, that works
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get build-dep sun-java5-bin && sudo apt-get -b source sun-java5-bin
<imbrandon> ^^ works
<imbrandon> on my ppc
<crimsun> um...
<crimsun> how do you plan to get the actual java executable working?
<imbrandon> well it just does, i dont know why
<imbrandon> lol
<crimsun> ``java -version''
<imbrandon> k one sec
<imbrandon> lemme let this other build to finish
<imbrandon> got less than a min left
<LaserJock> imbrandon: hi!
<crimsun> sun literally does not even offer ppc downloads for 1.5.0_07
<crimsun> I would think they would if ppc were a supported platform
<LaserJock> that's wierd, there's still a lot of ppc boxen around
<crimsun> in the meantime, try http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/jdk/linux/download.html
<tseng> not that many running linux
<tseng> in the scheme of things
<crimsun> the 32-bit iseries/pseries
<nate_> I'm packaging something and it came with a debian directory in it initially, but from a previous version.  So I moved the directory out of the source and did my dh_make to generate the debian directory again.  I combined them as much as was sensible, but now I'm to the rules file.  I don't know whether to use the original rules file or the one that was just generated.  They're different...
<tseng> presumably the "original" works
<nate_> any suggestions?
<nate_> tseng, don't know
<tseng> was there something wrong with the packaging that prompted you to redo it?
<nate_> tseng, it was for a previous version
<tseng> we don't repackage every version
<nate_> tseng, and packaged by someone else, so I couldn't sign it
<LaserJock> why didn't you just start with the previous version?
<nate_> LaserJock, how do you mean?
* tseng points at the packaging guide
<nate_> tseng, I'm using it
<tseng> please read it completely
<nate_> tseng, thats the only way I got this far
<imbrandon> hrm ok thanks crimsun
<LaserJock> nate_: if you have a new changelog entry you will be able to sign it
<tseng> because you are missing alot of key parts
<LaserJock> fowlduck: and you should be able to drop in the new .orig.tar.gz and tweak if necessary
<fowlduck> LaserJock, so the way I'm going about it is messed up, mmkay
<crimsun> don't reinvent the wheel unless you plan to take bug reports for it, too ;)
* fowlduck throws away blueprints for new wheel
<LaserJock> yep, unncessary work unless they really messed with source between version
<fowlduck> LaserJock, how do you start with the previous version?
<fowlduck> LaserJock, as in just add an entry to the changelog and try building and signing it?
<LaserJock> fowlduck: sure
* rob pokes in
<fowlduck> LaserJock, mmkay, thanks
<LaserJock> fowlduck: is it an Ubuntu package? if so just apt-get source <packagname> and start working
<fowlduck> LaserJock, nope, not an ubuntu package.  And it only has one version that was packaged for debian
<fowlduck> LaserJock, which was never added to a repot
<fowlduck> repos
<fowlduck> *
<LaserJock> ok, well then s/apt-get source <packagename>/get the source package/ :-)
* fowlduck has the source, "Thats what I'm working from."
<rob> anyone up reviewing a package for me?
<rob> I think I have everything covered now
<rob> guess not :)
<fowlduck> might be a good idea to add something about generating your GPG key in the packaging docs, unless I overlooked it
<crimsun> generating a key is outside the scope of the PG imnsho
<fowlduck> well, at least a link to how to do it
<LaserJock> well, I'm assuming it, but a link to some resource is possible
<rob> maybe a link
<rob> yes :)
<LaserJock> you can just not sign it too and wait until you want to do something with it before being hit in the head with the "You need the package to be signed" :-)
<fowlduck> VMWare server seems slower in windows than in linux....so much slower
<rob> fowlduck, thats good because I am about to set up a vmware server in Linux
<rob> for Windows 2003 server
<fowlduck> rob, what flavor of lin?
<rob> Kubuntu
<rob> might even set one up for edgy testing too :)
<fowlduck> cool, setup isn't too rough on ubuntu, just gotta get that kernel headers directory for the config script
<rob> ah, thanks for the heads up
<crimsun> bddebian: are you crunching ivtools? If so I'll skip it
<bddebian> Go ahead, I'm probably too stupid to fix it anyway
<crimsun> shush, or we'll assign all merges to you :P
<bddebian> I'm going to do as many as I can but I'm failing so far
<crimsun> you're doing fine
<nixternal> bddebian: just know bud, if i could package and that stuff 100% i would help you out man ;)
<bddebian> nixternal: Thx :-)
<nixternal> np man..any time
<LaserJock> nixternal: oh, but we can teach you, mwuahahaha
<nixternal> teach me..im all ears
<nixternal> i haven't packaged in about 8 years ;)
<bddebian> nixternal: Yeah, watch out, LaserJock will start giving you MOTU Science packages! :-)
<LaserJock> help.ubuntu.com ;-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: shush
* nixternal printed it out
<nixternal> ;)
<LaserJock> bddebian: you can't be giving out my secret diabolical plans
<bddebian> heh
<nixternal> don't worry bddebian, i have been dodging LaserJock and his doc ideas for months now ;)
<LaserJock> heh
<nixternal> although, i want that moinmoin2docbooks now!!!
<LaserJock> my next project is going to be a quite a bit tougher
* fowlduck printed it too
<fowlduck> it's nice, actually understand packaging better now
<fowlduck> and how it works
<LaserJock> you guys should've gotten the lulu.com version ;-)
<fowlduck> LaserJock, again, you, and your docs, rock
<LaserJock> the Ubuntu community rocks
<fowlduck> right-on
<fowlduck> far out
<fowlduck> grooooooovy
<fowlduck> ok, i'll stop
<nixternal> LaserJock: lulu.com couldn't get here fast enough
<LaserJock> hehe
<fowlduck> LaserJock, who does purchases from lulu.com benefit?
<LaserJock> I got the very first lulu.com test book, it was the packaging guide
<LaserJock> fowlduck: you
<fowlduck> LaserJock, I mean the money, who does it go to?
<imbrandon> IE where does the $$ go
<LaserJock> um, you
<crimsun> ubuntu does not make a profit on it.
<LaserJock> you only pay the cost of printing+shipping, there is no royalty or fee
<crimsun> jordan does not make a profit on it.
<LaserJock> not even from lulu.com
<imbrandon> ahh
<fowlduck> wow, nice
<LaserJock> that's one of the main reasons we went with lulu.com, if you waive your royalty then they waive their cut too
<fowlduck> niiiice
<LaserJock> so it's about $6 USD for any of the "offical" docs
<LaserJock> we even have all the translations (the complteted ones anyway)
<fowlduck> just browsing the server docs too so I can see if it's worth getting as well
<LaserJock> so you can get the packaging guide in korean and swedish too ;-)
<fowlduck> great, so I can stare at the funny characters for hours on end
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> yeah, it was really weird to see the korean version for the first time
<LaserJock> I was like, "I wrote that?"
<fowlduck> is their writing vertical?
<fowlduck> or is that mandarin?
<fowlduck> ugh, i forget
<LaserJock> hmm, I can't remember. I think it's horizontal
<crimsun> bidi? Yes, traditional is.
<fowlduck> sure
<fowlduck> yeah
<fowlduck> where are logs for pbuilder builds stored?  mine failed, and miserably so
<rob> lulu rocks
<rob> I'm glad the packaging guide was included too
<fowlduck> yep
<fowlduck> so anyone know?
<crimsun> fowlduck: they aren't unless you use --logfile
<fowlduck> crimsun, ahh, ok thanks
<LaserJock> rob: yeah, it was kinda neat. Hopefully people get use from it
<fowlduck> crimsun, and where is it stored?
<crimsun> fowlduck: wherever you tell it to be
<fowlduck> crimsun, hrm, oops
<fowlduck> crimsun, many thanks
<bddebian> crimsun: So, do you plan on doing EVERY merge yourself? :)
<crimsun> I've only touched a few
<bddebian> Well your name is freakin' everywhere in edgy-changes :-)
<fowlduck> awesome, I think this just might package
<jsgotangco> hehehe
<jsgotangco> welcome our new mom overlord
<fowlduck> ???
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: into overlords these days
<LaserJock> ?
<fowlduck> heh, it finished the pbuilder build, but the package isn't there....i think....
<crimsun> look in the result directory
<fowlduck> hmm, yeh
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: so do you want to be one?
<LaserJock> of course ;-)
<LaserJock> jsgotangco shall be overlord of overlords
<LaserJock> the one to rule them all ;-)
<bluefoxicy> friggin' sweet
<bluefoxicy> Peter just got some numbers on LZMA compression
<jsgotangco> there is no mount doom
<bddebian> hehe
* bluefoxicy comes up with a quick and dirty scheme to compress a GIANT block of data in one swing, but be random seekable with a O(1) algorithm that costs 3 seeks
<bddebian> Time for this old man to go to bed.  Gnight folks
<bluefoxicy> Let's see if I can get him working on SquashFS2 ... based on these numbers, should be able to fit around 3017 megs of data on a 700MiB CD (theoretical maximum); at the very least, 2250
<LaserJock> what is it currently?
<imbrandon> 2.1 gig i think
<bluefoxicy> mmm... and a dapper livecd should turn into something 417 megs wide (I'm assuming the decompressed dapper FS is 1800 megs)
<fowlduck> so a dsc file is a debian source file?
<Lathiat> fowlduck: its a description of a source set
<fowlduck> Lathiat, heh, okie
<Lathiat> open it in a text editor
<Lathiat> and you'll see
<fowlduck> so I should use the sources.build file and dpkg to build the binary package?  I'm confused, I followed the packaging guide, and this is probably the problem I was expecting a deb file
<imbrandon> fowlduck: what was the last command you ran ?
<fowlduck> imbrandon, sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc --logfile pbuilder.log
<imbrandon> did you check your results dir for the deb ? ;)
<imbrandon> brb afk
<crimsun> fowlduck: you need to be precise with pbuilder options
<crimsun> fowlduck: unlike most GNU apps, order of parameters is /very/ important
<LaserJock> fowlduck: yeah, the .deb is in the pbuilder result folder, most likely /var/cache/pbuilder/result or so such
<crimsun> fowlduck: in this case, you need to use pbuilder build --logfile pbuilder.log foo.dsc
<fowlduck> LaserJock, ohhh, ok
<crimsun> fowlduck: when in doubt, always check the man page for the order you need to use given the operation
<fowlduck> LaserJock, yay! :)
<fowlduck> LaserJock, thanks
<fowlduck> crimsun, I wasn't aware of what the result directory was, I thought it was one directory up from the source
<crimsun> fowlduck: it's configured either in an rc file [/etc/pbuilderrc or ~/.pbuilderrc]  or in the script [e.g., /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh] 
<imbrandon> fowlduck: with debuild it is but not pbuilder
<imbrandon> yea what crimsun said ;)
<fowlduck> ahhh, ok, thanks again everyone :)
<fowlduck> crimsun, danke
<fowlduck> LaserJock, danke
<fowlduck> imbrandon, danke
<crimsun> np/bitte/[insert] 
<fowlduck> <celebration>yay it works so well YAY! YAY! </celebration>
<damned> morning all
<nixternal_> morning damned
<highvoltage> hey damned
<antinobody> hola todos
<antinobody> raphink:  poke
<antinobody> raphink: the merges for agistudio and arson should be on REVU, assuming I didn't screw them up
<antinobody> raphink: and I thought I'd bug you, out of everyone I could bug, so you should feel special
<antinobody> assuming you're available to be bugged, which could be a false assumption
<antinobody> raphink: the links are http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2513 for agistudio and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2514 for arson, again, assuming you're here and not busy
<raphink> hi antinobody
<antinobody> hi raphink
<raphink> well i'm at work now ;)
<antinobody> ahh
<raphink> some kind of a monday morning today I guess ;)
<raphink> but maybe later i'll have some time
<antinobody> in that case, I'll bug someone else
<antinobody> any suggestions?
<raphink> whoever has review rights and is available I guess ;)
<antinobody> any MOTU I assume would have review rights?
<raphink> should have
<raphink> if he asked to get them
<antinobody> gracas
<raphink> REVU is not synchronized with LP yet
<raphink> so it's not automatic
<raphink> but most of them do have review rights
<Yagisan> re
<raphink> re
<antinobody> what is this re?
<Yagisan> return
<antinobody> I see
* Yagisan was abandoned by ajmitch and Hobbsee :'(
<antinobody> ajmitch:  How dare you abandon this poor Yagisan!  Hobbsee I believe has disappeared
<antinobody> what did you need the for?
<antinobody> I'm 99.9% useless, but who knows, you might be lucky, and I'll know what you're talking about Yagisan
<Yagisan> antinobody: ajmitch and Hobbsee don't appear to be home yet.
<antinobody> I see...
<antinobody> Yagisan: what did you need their help with?
<Yagisan> antinobody: not much. I went to the toilet, and they caught the train home before I got out. I was only there for 5 minutes
<Yagisan> left all alone
<antinobody> well, trains tend to not wait for people.  I should know, I've been abandoned many a time by their cruelty.
<Yagisan> yes, but they never come on time here, the timetable is just for show!
<antinobody> It's like a guideline, be there at least 30 minutes before, and be prepared to stay at least an hour or more after the time table says
<Yagisan> heh
<Yagisan> and the ticket cost went up today because of "improved" service
<Yagisan> less trains, not on time, and cost more. hooray.
<antinobody> nice, our cost always goes up because we pissed off every oil producing country in the world (except Canada, but we're TRYING so hard I give us credit for that one too)
<antinobody> and we don't believe in taxing gasoline enough to get people to use less of it.  We are economic geniuses here.
<antinobody> crimsun: poke, poke
<antinobody> crimsun: poking was Hobbsee's prescribed method of attention getting
<crimsun> antinobody: I'm in a phone conf atm, hang 10 mins
<antinobody> est bien
<antinobody> crimsun: If you pop in while I'm not here, I'll be back on in a second
<dholbach> good morning motu world
<antinobody> morning dholbach
<tseng> hi dholbach
<tseng> i owe you 5 euros
<dholbach> heya tseng!
<dholbach> tseng: you owe me nothing :)
* tseng hugs dholbach 
<tseng> did you listen to lugradio day 1?
<tseng> you are the star
<dholbach> hm?
<dholbach> lugradio day 1? why am i a star?
<tseng> because Jono loves you
<tseng> and goes on about it for 5 minutes
<tseng> way cool
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> I need to find that
<tseng> http://lugradio.org/episodes/54
<dholbach> gracias!
<tseng> np
<antinobody> hello
<antinobody> dholbach hey again
<dholbach> hey antinobody
<dholbach> tseng: thanks :)))
<tseng> dholbach: *hugs*
<tseng> you rock
<antinobody> dholbach: the agistudio and arson merges should be on REVU, assuming I didn't botch them.  I'll give you the links if you like.
<antinobody> Do you know the format for the "merge bug reports"
<tseng> very simple
<dholbach> antinobody: I'm quite busy with gnome atm - I'd be happy if you asked somebody else.
<tseng> assign to the package
<dholbach> (if that's no problem)
<tseng> say
<tseng> Please sync foo (1.2.3)
<phanatic> morning
<tseng> Please sync foo (1.2.3) from debian unstable, thanks!
<dholbach> or use pitti's requestsync script
<tseng> subscribe ubuntu-archive
<antinobody> of course dholbach
<tseng> leave unassigned
<tseng> where is NEW on launchpad?
<StevenK> Binary or source?
<tseng> binary
<StevenK> And I don't think it is.
<StevenK> tseng: Bug ubuntu-archive
<tseng> it is somewhere on web now
<tseng> at least source
<StevenK> News to me ... ;-)
<tseng> yeah
<tseng> but naturally if you didnt memorize/bookmark the url
<tseng> there is no chance of navigating to it
<tseng> actually wow
<tseng> I found it
<tseng> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue
<tseng> and there it is
<antinobody> crimsun: don't worry about my question from earlier, I've got to get to sleep, I'll have to figure out this merge-o-matic stuff later
<crimsun> antinobody: ok, try and catch someone later
<jsgotangco> crimsun: do you ever sleep? :)
<crimsun> jsgotangco: no.
<jsgotangco> :D
<crimsun> thank goodness for this dual opteron pbuilder
<pygi> jsgotangco, how can you even ask such a question when you know the answer :P
<jsgotangco> pygi: because he's been a merging machine all day :)
<pygi> jsgotangco, and night, don't forget the night :P
<crimsun> ah good, fixed a typo in my presentation.
<andi5> hi. what is necessary for a universe package to get updated in dapper? there is a big app missing translations... (what did LTS mean? ;-)) .. thanks in advance
<crimsun> which big app? is it only missing translations?
<andi5> crimsun: seems so... gnucash, bug 45533
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45533 in gnucash "gnucash translations are missing" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45533
<crimsun> andi5: do you have a fix? we're pretty busy atm
<andi5> crimsun: packages i have built have never left my computer.... what do i have to do? find a fix or build a package?
<\sh> provide a patch
<andi5> ok, will try that.... last question: i remember having seen build logs, but now i cannot find them (source package maintainer page or such
<andi5> when i succeed, i will attach that to launchpad and hope? (fine with me)
<crimsun> yes, attach the debdiff as an attachment to that bug
<crimsun> build logs can be accessed from the source package
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/gnucash/1.8.12-6ubuntu3  right column
<andi5> crimsun: thanks!!! i was looking at the page with the ubuntu logo above (packages.ubuntu.com), as i was used after running debian... is that malone? can i drop that completely?
<crimsun> andi5: you'll want to get to know Launchpad
<andi5> crimsun: yeah, seems like it is more than i expected :) thanks a lot
<crimsun> np
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi all
<ajmitch> hello again
<Hobbsee> ah, it did work
* StevenK waves, too.
* StevenK jumps on Hobbsee.
* Hobbsee thumps StevenK 
<StevenK> Ow!
<ajmitch> settle down, you two
* Yagisan was abandoned by Hobbsee
<Yagisan> and ajmitch
<Hobbsee> you'll cope
<Hobbsee> poor Yagisan :p
<Hobbsee> we thought you'd run away from us!
<ajmitch> Yagisan: our humblest apologies
<Yagisan> hah
<StevenK> I'm just waiting for someone to say, 'Get a room', which can be arranged.
<Yagisan> I did say I was going to change a nappy. Should have said, it may take a while
<Yagisan> ajmitch, Hobbsee so where did you go after leaving me ?
<Hobbsee> excuses excuses :P
<ajmitch> Yagisan: caught a train back to the car, and then went & visited some fellow
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: this fellow is very strange.
<Yagisan> must be StevenK
<Yagisan> he's a bit odd
<Yagisan> ;)
* Yagisan doesn't know any other odd people around here. I should get out more
<ajmitch> we know better than to comment on that one
<StevenK> Yagisan: I do know where you live, you know...
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: sure, we should have brought you with us
<Hobbsee> guess we'd run out of powerpoints though
<Yagisan> StevenK: and I could use a cook, cleaner and babysitter. How thoughtful of you. Just a sec, I'll tell the wife - we can go on the first date in over 3 years :)
<StevenK> Yagisan: You'll be glad to know I'm not any of those things.
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: not to worry, I don't have a laptop
<StevenK> But by all means, do go out.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yeah, you'd kill off any kids you babysat, i'm sure.
<StevenK> That's a feature.
<Hobbsee> i'm sure their parents think so too
<StevenK> For them its probably a Severity: critical bug.
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: I think hime could take on StevenK any day. I'm sure she'd win too.
<Yagisan> he'd run screaming from the room - "no kids, no kids, no kids, argh ..."
<Yagisan> so, did I miss any StevenK, Hobbsee jumping action ?
* Yagisan treasures his kick from Hobbsee
<StevenK> Hobbsee hasn't kicked me. :-/
<Yagisan> StevenK: oh, you didn't ask her for her photos then
<Yagisan> she's back!
<ogra> haha
<ajmitch> heh
<Hobbsee> unfortunately i lagged out.  i'm sure i didnt want to know what was said.
<StevenK> [20:34]  * Yagisan treasures his kick from Hobbsee
<StevenK> [20:34]  < StevenK> Hobbsee hasn't kicked me. :-/
<ajmitch> it wasn't important
<Hobbsee> ah right
<StevenK> We were sure not to have any earth-shattering conversions while you were lagged out.
<Hobbsee> oh good
<Hobbsee> StevenK: but do you deserve the kicking though?
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: he wants to be cool like me and say Hobbsee kicked him :-P
<StevenK> Uh huh. How many bad jokes have I told?
* StevenK kicks Yagisan.
<StevenK> Now you're twice as bad-ass.
<Yagisan> StevenK: It's A-R-S-E. ok, A-R-S-E. ;)
<StevenK> Okay, so you're twice the arse, then.
<Yagisan> nice.
* Yagisan feels the love
* Yagisan mentions that right now he is on his new medication. hence more annoying then in real life.
<StevenK> Mission accomplished.
<StevenK> But you know I love oyu.
<StevenK> s/oyu/you/
<StevenK> I just wish you'd return my 2am phone calls.
<Yagisan> StevenK: well, it you turned on caller id it would help. there are so many calls, I can easily get you mixed up with my other admirers :-P
<StevenK> You bastard! You said I was the only one!
<Hobbsee> i think he lied...
<StevenK> No shit, sherlock.
* Hobbsee considers doing a /nick Queen_Obvious
<Hobbsee> seeing as i cant really be captain obvious
<StevenK> Sure you can.
<Yagisan> Yeah, I lied. I mean, didn't you see my business card, my job - it's kinda obvious.
<StevenK> A Captain is not just a job for males.
<Yagisan> so, how was my geek-in-training today ?
<kelmo> moin
<kelmo> hi siretart
<siretart> heyho kelmo
<kelmo> siretart: two things i just wanted to talk about
<kelmo> siretart: 1) maybe flush the interface before "ifconfig $iface up", to avoid interference and possibly stop it from being in up operstate
<kelmo> siretart: rather than after the ifconfig call
<kelmo> siretart: 2) calling wpa_cli reconfigure manually ignores the WPA_CTRL_DIR in the case where it is not default to /var/run/wpa_supplicant
<kelmo> siretart: maybe a HUP signal to wpa_supplicant in this case would be better
<siretart> kelmo: ah, I didn't know that the wpa_supplicant respects SIGHUP.
<siretart> kelmo: thats of course better. will change
<kelmo> siretart: wpa_supplicant.conf(5)
<siretart> ok
<siretart> about the flush, ok, lets move it in front
<kelmo> well, i am no big fan of it, i do not fully see Felix's point about flushing the ip
<siretart> hm. now felix rises the (valid) point of a flaky connection, and proposes an timeout..
<kelmo> that is not a good idea . . .
<siretart> if the connection is flaky, a new lease will be there soon, so well
<siretart> if the connection is away, why keep the 'now invalid' ip adress?
<kelmo> it is standard ifupdown behaviour, if we want to flush also, that is okay, but i am simply not a big fan of it
<kelmo> it introduces another piece to the puzzle
<siretart> what could break?
<siretart> but I see the point that in the case of a flaky internet connection, it might be annoying
<kelmo> just put it before ifconfig up, and I am fine with it ;-)
<siretart> ok will do
<kelmo> siretart: my concern is in the unknown, that is all
<kelmo> siretart: i don't see fluching the interface as absolutely neccessity for the purpose of the scheme, therefore i've not thoroughly tested it
<siretart> then let's test it ;)
<kelmo> siretart: and watch out for the change to 00list ;-)
<\sh> hmmm...how can I give dpkg-reconfigure some values he should use by default?
<\sh> like -y ;)
<siretart> damn
<kelmo> siretart: and HUP to wpa_supplicant, not wpa_cli
<siretart> argl. I should work on wpa_supplicant at work
<siretart> committed
<cypher> is dchroot and dpkg-deb enough to build a package ?
<cypher> or is dpkg-deb is enough ?
<siretart> cypher: I recommend schroot over dchroot
<siretart> cypher: for packaging, install dpkg-dev, devscripts, build-essential
<siretart> oh, devscripts depends on dpkg-dev
<cypher> siretart, do i really will be needing a minimal ubuntu installation on the chroot environment ?
<siretart> cypher: depends on what you want to package. your question is very generic..
<kelmo> siretart: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Dbdrhp57.html
<siretart> kelmo: oh. ok, commit straight away
<siretart> kelmo: thanks
<siretart> kelmo: I don't think we need to mimic every detail of ifupdown. we are in a roaming scenario here anyway after all
<kelmo> siretart: hey, i agree, but approach this with caution
<kelmo> one could argue that fluching on down when roaming would be a good thing, because we may be connecting to a new network next time
<kelmo> s/fluching/flushing/
<kelmo> but i think flushing the iface may make unexpected disconnections on dhcp net's cause next reconnect to be longer, i don't know
<kelmo> just as an example
<siretart> kelmo: right. I'm aware of this, but we only know this if we test it
<siretart> kelmo: I tested it here, and didn't notice the dhcp request to take longer
<kelmo> siretart: sure, my main concern was the placement of the flush ;-)
<kelmo> my secondary concerns are just random thoughts
<kelmo> + unfounded
<siretart> perhaps unfounded
<siretart> will keep an eye on this
<siretart> kelmo: but I'm happy that ppl like lukas are actually testing the new package
<siretart> kelmo: so I'm quite confident now that we can close the pseudo bug in debian/changelog for the next upload
<siretart> s/lukas/felix
<kelmo> siretart: lukas? (or Felix?)
<kelmo> ah, k
<siretart> felix of course. (why did I write lukas?)
<kelmo> siretart: i really liked his HUP idea
<siretart> :)
<kelmo> siretart: thats why i thought i'd make contact again with him, he has some good perspective as a user
<siretart> kelmo: that was a good idea.
<kelmo> siretart: well, add the appropriate closes: to the changelog when you are ready
<siretart> to have a clean upgrade path for configuration of sarge users would be of course fine, but I'm sceptic about that as well
<siretart> ok. will do so tomorrow or so
<kelmo> yep, no big rush
<kelmo> upgrade path I believe is up to the documentation to assist the user
<kelmo> not much more in this case
<ogra> who did windowlab merge ?
<AnAnt> lionelp: I saw a comment of yours on the elinks package I uploaded
<lionelp> yes
<AnAnt> lionelp: well, the difference (now) is that I compiled it with some features
<AnAnt> lionelp: as Javascript, and so
<AnAnt> lionelp: that's for the full elinks variant, the elinks-lite variant is left as is
<AnAnt> lionelp: note, that the changes I made since yesterday are based on the package that is in Edgy
<AnAnt> lionelp: the changes are mentioned in the changelog actually
<lionelp> 2s
<AnAnt> huh?
<lionelp> AnAnt: I was buzzy
<lionelp> I saw your modifcations yes
<lionelp> (i have a look in changelog)
<AnAnt> busy
<AnAnt> ok
<lionelp> yes, sorry :)
<AnAnt> so , any questions ?
<lionelp> no questions for me
<AnAnt> ok
<kelmo> siretart: ip seems to have nothing to flush much here anyway, when roaming between points
<kelmo> siretart: just makes a bit more noise, is all
<kelmo> siretart: so far, its all good
<siretart> kelmo: then it cannot harm, no?
<kelmo> siretart: *most likely* not, but i still am no big fan ;-)
<siretart> ;)
<kelmo> siretart: HUP signal works nicely too
<siretart> :)
<kelmo> siretart: well, i'll bugger off and stop harrassing you now, and remember: no hacking on stuff while at work! ;-)
<siretart> kelmo: ok. I will remember that :)
<lingo> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but how and where do I request that certain packages be taken out of the Universe and put into the "main" section?
<DanielC> How do I get my GPG key added to the REVU keyring? It's already in launchpad. Do I need to do anything else?
<siretart> DanielC: did you join the group 'ubuntu-universe-contributers'?
<DanielC> I'm trying to go through the process of uploading a new .deb to REVU.
<DanielC> siretart: yes, abut 40 second ago...
<siretart> I need to run a script
<DanielC> Ok, thanks.
<DanielC> siretart: My launchpad home page says "approved". Does that mean I can move on to the next step on the REVU guide?
<siretart> DanielC: your key should be im ported now
<siretart> imported, even
<DanielC> Great, thanks.
<DanielC> Now I should get an email with my password encrypted...
<DanielC> Hmmm... the instructions seem to imply that *first* I upload a package and then the password is generated. But that doesn't make sense...
<Seveas> anyone available for a merge question?
<siretart> DanielC: no. you won't get mail. your account will be created on initial upload
<DanielC> siretart: ok
<siretart> DanielC: use the lost password link to recover it after first upload
<DanielC> Ok... seems like an odd way of doing things... ;-)
<kelmo> siretart: curious, have you an interest in hostapd much at all?
<siretart> kelmo: it is on my list to play with, but I didn't have time for that. and I honestly don't think I will do have time soon
<siretart> kelmo: but for the sake of consistency, I'd be happy if hostap and wpasupplicant could be maintained in the same team
<kelmo> siretart: oh, its already been long maintained by paravoid
<kelmo> siretart: but i have recently had an urge to send patches to its packaging, i use it alot
<kelmo> siretart: one thing i was pondering was an alternative way to start it, instead of its init script (probably similar to wpasupplicant's ifupdown.sh)
<siretart> kelmo: do you think paravoid is interested in joining pkg-wpa?
<kelmo> siretart: i would not know, i guess he may though ;-)
<DanielC> I'm having trouble uploading with dput. The first time I ran it it seemed to hang, so I pressed Ctrl+C. Then I tried again with the -P option, but it said that there's a file by that name already.
<DanielC> That file is surely corrupt because I cancelled it.
<DanielC> So I'm trying to remove it with dcut, but I can't figure out the correct command.
<kelmo> siretart: interestingly, half a sentnce disappears from the wpa_supplicant.conf manapge
<kelmo> siretart: right about the section that explains the HUP signal and reloading the conffile ;-)
<DanielC> Could someone help me get a .deb package in Revu?
<DanielC> How can I use dcut to remove files?
<DanielC> Is it really that hard to remove a file with dcut that nobody knows how to do it?
<DanielC> Someone must have removed a file with dcut before...
<siretart> DanielC: better ping a revu admin to clear the revu-incoming dir
<DanielC> Ok.
<DanielC> Any idea where I can find a revu admin?
<siretart> DanielC: done
<DanielC> Oh, thanks.
<DanielC> Ok, I guess I'll try dput again and not hit Ctrl+C this time...
<siretart> DanielC: and make sure you upload a *_source.changes file, and not a i386.changes one
<DanielC> Ok. yes, I'm doing that...
<DanielC> It's taking an awfully long time though...
<DanielC> Thanks for the help btw.
<DanielC> Oh, there it goes... :)
<DanielC> Revu doesn't like me :(  The "recover password" link gives me blank text.
<DanielC> On Revu the lostpw.py script is broken. Some times it dies and you get a "Traceback" error.
<fbond> DanielC, I have already notified siretart, the admin
<DanielC> Ok, thanks.
<fbond> if you need your password recovered manually, email siretart
<DanielC> I'm uploading the error to pastebin in case it helps... (pastebin is being slow though...)
<siretart> you can always request a password change via email
<DanielC> siretart: Could you send the password for daniel.carrera@zmsl.com ?
* DanielC wonders why pastebin is taking so long...
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<DanielC> siretart: Is there anything I need to do to get a password via email?
<siretart> DanielC: there is no password for daniel.carrera@zmsl.com
<DanielC> :-(
<siretart> you need to get a package accepted with that email first
<DanielC> That's bad.
<DanielC> By "accepted" do you mean "into universe"?
<siretart> no, in revu
<siretart> DanielC: did you say you already joined 'ubuntu-universe-contributers'?
<siretart> DanielC: whats your launchpad id?
<DanielC> siretart: yes, and my launchpad page says it's approved.
<DanielC> https://launchpad.net/people/daniel-carrera
<DanielC> How do I find my lauchpad id?
<siretart> interesting
<siretart> your id is daniel-carrera
<DanielC> ah, thanks.
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Toadstool> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :) there is someone here
<Yagisan> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi again Yagisan
<Yagisan> nice to see I'm not the only one still up
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: no, no, i just got home
<Toadstool> it's 5pm here :)
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: and i'm going to get fried when mum wakes up again
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: heh
<Hobbsee> paris?
<Toadstool> nope, but France
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee only checked the timezones
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: I'm just getting around to signing ajmitch's key now
<Toadstool> somewhere in the south of France, and i'm about to go to the beach 'cause it's far too hot to stay in front of my computer :)
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: nice, pity you cant sign mine too
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: bring your fingerprint next time we meet
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: yeah, i should find that.  StevenK signed it tonight, or will do.
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: I've already seen your id, which is good
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i've had to show my drivers licence more than i've ever had to before - it's kinda weird
<siretart> DanielC: ok, retry recovering. user account has been created now
<DanielC> Ok, thanks.
<DanielC> Yay!
<DanielC> siretart: Thanks!
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> my package devede has been rejected because it doesn't seem follow the debian python policy, but i've read that and i don't understand what's wrong
<bmonty_away> Sp4rKy: is it on REVU?
<Sp4rKy> yes
<bmonty> Sp4rKy: the only devede package I see says it was uploaded
<Sp4rKy> sorry
<Sp4rKy> network issue
<Sp4rKy> does anyone could check devede package because it has been advocatined 2 times but keybuk said it's bad ...
<DanielC> Is  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates  deprecated?
<Hobbsee> DanielC: possibly, just check for whatever you're looking for - if it's already in one of the places like debian, ubuntu, etc
<Hobbsee> revu
<DanielC> Ok.
<DanielC> I noticed that XaraXtreme was there...
<DanielC> New question: On Revu, what do those pictures under "status" mean?
<DanielC> I can't find any legend.
<Hobbsee> there are pictures under status?  click on the icons, and see if they've been accepted
<DanielC> They're not clickable.
<DanielC> There is a light bulb, and a hammer and a heart.
<DanielC> http://revu.tauware.de/
<DanielC> But there's no explanation of what that means.
<apachelogger> siretart: ping
<siretart> hello apachelogger
<apachelogger> heya
<Hobbsee> [02:18]  <apachelogger> http://paste.bit-freaks.net/11
<Hobbsee> for reference
<apachelogger> aye, thanks :)
<Tonio_> hi
<apachelogger> siretart: any idea what to do?
<siretart> apachelogger: your upload has been rejected because your key is not in the revu keyring
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> how so?
<siretart> apachelogger: no need to upload it a 2nd time
<tseng> dholbach:      - debian/control.in, debian/rules: build with Firefox instead of xulrunner
<tseng>        *whine*
<tseng> whats this?
<siretart> apachelogger: what is your lp id, are you member of the group 'ubuntu-universe-contributors'?
<dholbach> tseng: debian builds with xulrunner
<tseng> right?
<dholbach> tseng: we build with firefox
<tseng> i would love to build with xulrunner
<dholbach> tseng: talk to iwj
<apachelogger> siretart: apachelogger, I'm member of the team, since about an hour or two
<dholbach> tseng: we need a firefox which can build with xulrunner (and doesn't ship the same source twice) in main
<tseng> moo
<siretart> apachelogger: aha
<ogra> well, we nedd xulrunner
<ogra> *need
<tseng> totally.
<tseng> but we needed it 3 years ago, too
<ogra> edubuntu is f*cked if we dont get it in anyhow
<DanielC> ogra: Why is xulrunner so important?
<ogra> DanielC, space, switch to epiphany ...
<DanielC> ok
<ogra> sabayon and pessulus dont work with firefox ...
* DanielC noticed that about sabayon... :(
<ogra> well it recently had its first public release, give it some time :)
* DanielC got to hate sabayon for a while... it wrecked the user accounts.
<tseng> the problem is that firefox has a UI
<tseng> and it has gecko
<ogra> yeah
<tseng> half the world wants to link against gecko
<tseng> right now you suck in the latest UI version
<ogra> in ubuntu actually half the world even does
<tseng> seriously.
<tseng> dbus or firefox, take your pick
<tseng> you are standing on a pile of crack
<ogra> yeah
<tseng> :D
<ogra> heh
<siretart> apachelogger: processed manually
* siretart is off for today, bye!
<apachelogger> siretart: thanks a lot, bye
<fowlduck> hallo, good afternoon and all that
<fowlduck> does the dirs file have to include the directory the docs are installed into as well?
<crimsun> depends. Do you create it in rules?
<crimsun> and what types of docs are you referring to?
<fowlduck> man pages
<fowlduck> i haven't messed witht he rules yet, there is not install in the app's makefile, so it has to be installed by me
<crimsun> as long as dh_installdirs is called in rules prior to dh_*man*, yes
<Sp4rKy> pleaase ....
<Sp4rKy> how could i do when a needed library doesn't exists in default repositories ?
<Sp4rKy> pbuilder says "-> Cannot install foo-dev; apt errors follow:
<Sp4rKy> Reading package lists... Done
<Sp4rKy> Building dependency tree... Done
<Sp4rKy> E: Couldn't find package foo-dev
<Sp4rKy> "
<Sp4rKy> whereas foo-dev exists in custom repository
<crimsun> foo-dev is the actual name?
<Sp4rKy> yes
<Sp4rKy> euh
<Sp4rKy> no
<Sp4rKy> the real name is libeet0-dev
<crimsun> do you plan to have libeet in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> or are you just asking for pbuilder assistance?
<Sp4rKy> libeet is a part of enlightenement
<Sp4rKy> do i need set the "OTHERMIRROR" directive ?
<crimsun> if you're just doing packages for yourself, sure
<crimsun> if you want E17 in Ubuntu, you need to do the leg work and get libeet into Ubuntu
<Sp4rKy> the issue is CVS version provide a debian/ repositories
<Sp4rKy> so how could i do if i want package them for ubuntu ?
<DanielC> I need to upload a new version of my .deb to revu. I'm replacing the version -1 by -0ubuntu1. My question is: If I run `dput *source.changes` will it figure out that this is a new upload of the same package I uploaded earlier?
<Sp4rKy> when i add OTHERMIRROR="http://localhost/ dapper main" , it doesn't work whereas my repository works fine , what's wrong ?
<DanielC> And what does the -as option to debuild do? I can't find these options on the man page.
<Sp4rKy> maybe -sa no ?
<DanielC> ok
<DanielC> What's -sa?
<tseng> sign all
<DanielC> Ok. So debuild normally doesn't sign everything?
<DanielC> It asks for my passphrase twice even without the -sa
<imbrandon> and -1 should be -1ubuntu1 not -0ubuntu1
<Laser_away> it means it will include the .orig.tar.gz
<DanielC> ah, thanks
<Laser_away> no, it really is -0ubuntu1
<imbrandon> who added the -1 debian ?
<fowlduck> Laser_away, not so away, are we?
<DanielC> imbrandon: This is a brand new package, it's not in Debian.
<Laser_away> fowlduck: well, I'm trying
<imbrandon> ahh ok yea -0ubtunu1 then
<Sp4rKy> please how do i set the OTHERMIRROR directive ?
<DanielC> I assume that the -0 mans "not in debian" :)
<imbrandon> yea but dont hcange the upsteam version number if its -1 already
<imbrandon> whom added the -1
<Laser_away> Sp4rKy: do it just as you do in sources.list
<Laser_away> i.e. deb http://....
<DanielC> imbrandon: Me. I uploaded it to revu a few hours ago. It's my first package. I'm a noob :)
<imbrandon> ohh ;)
<Sp4rKy> Laser_away, i've a personnal repository in my own sources.list
<Sp4rKy> Laser_away, but does pbuilder use my custom sources.list ?
<DanielC> imbrandon: So is it safe to change it to -0ubuntu1 and upload again?
<Laser_away> Sp4rKy: no
<Sp4rKy> Laser_away, so what sources.list must i change ?
<Laser_away> Sp4rKy: no, change OTHERMIRROR to use the sources.list syntax
<Sp4rKy> ok
<tseng> shipit now comes with loads of stickers
<Laser_away> DanielC: yes, remove the .upload file first or use the dput -f option
<Sp4rKy> Laser_away, always the same error
<imbrandon> tseng: my shipit dident come with any ;(
<Sp4rKy> but i've add OTHERMIRROR="deb http://localhost/ dapper main" , exactly like in my own sources.list
<DanielC> Laser_away: Ok... trying -f ...
<Laser_away> Sp4rKy: and did you use --override-config
<Sp4rKy> when ?
<Sp4rKy> with pbuilder ?
<Laser_away> yeah
<Sp4rKy> no
<Sp4rKy> :/
<Laser_away> man pbuilder ;-)
<Laser_away> ok, I'm really away now guys
<Sp4rKy> i'm updating pbuilder, i'll try after
<fowlduck> sudo pbuilder create --distribution dapper --othermirror="deb http://localhost/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<fowlduck> ?
<Laser_away> I'd probably do update rather than create if there's already an existing pbuilder
<fowlduck> sure
<Sp4rKy> fowlduck, Error: Unknown option [--othermirror=deb http://e17.tuxfamily.org/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse]  was specified
<fowlduck> Sp4rKy, ummm, did you put "s?
<Sp4rKy> yes
<fowlduck> unknown option..hmm..
<fowlduck> hmm, i dunno, but that's how I used it to create my pbuilder environment
<Sp4rKy> fowlduck, it's  --othermirror "deb http://localhost/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse"  :)
<fowlduck> right
<fowlduck> my bad
<Sp4rKy> i recreate a pbuilder env
<fowlduck> okie dokie
<Sp4rKy> :)
* fowlduck would love a faster computer....pbuilder is slooooow
<DanielC> debuild is faster.
<DanielC> Yay, my package is on Revu!  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2592
<fowlduck> ok, I should modify the rules file, not the makefile to create, in effect, a make install, right?  The authors of the program didn't include a make install in the makefile
<Sp4rKy> fowlduck, Laser_away crimsun seems works after recreate, thx :)
<fowlduck> cool
<Sp4rKy> i'm creating a repository for enlightenment :)
<DanielC> How do I find out if someone has made a .deb for Xara already?
<DanielC> Is there a place where I can search packages for Edgy?
<DanielC> Does the list on http://revu.tauware.de show *everything* in Revu?
<lfittl> DanielC: -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<DanielC> Ok, I didn't realize that had packages for Edgy.
<lfittl> DanielC: It has, but I don't know if it is completly up-to-date
<DanielC> I can't find Xara. Maybe I'll add a Xara .deb when I get the hang of .deb files.
<fowlduck> could someone please take a look at my question?
<fowlduck> pretty pelase? :)
<lfittl> DanielC: Xara is there, but only as a source package http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/source/xaralx
<DanielC> lfittl: Ok, thanks.
<DanielC> lfittl: Why is it on Multiverse? It's GPL.
<lfittl> DanielC: no idea, all I know that it got synced from debian
<DanielC> Ok. Thanks.
<crimsun> it's pretty clear why it's in multiverse from http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/x/xaralx/xaralx_0.5r1184-1/copyright .
<crimsun> it's very much not DFSG-Free
<crimsun> see the clauses for CDRAW
<hub> crimsun: which makes Xara non-free software
<crimsun> hub: indeed. I was clarifying for lfittl / DanielC.
<hub> crimsun: yeah I know :-)
<hub> it is like madwifi, with the difference that they commit releasing them sometime
<fowlduck> hmmm, is there a trick to installing manpages, more than just dropping it in a directory?
<fowlduck> anyone?
<crimsun> as in dh_installman(1) ?
<sladen> fowlduck: there's a dh_debhelper, see the default rules file and uncomment it
<sladen> crimsun: there's some news for xaralx in the pipeline ;-)
<sivang> hey sladen
<crimsun> sladen: excellent.
<fowlduck> sladen, how would I specify a manpage for installation in the rules file?  right now I'm having it manually be copied to the directory and I'd rather not do that
<azeem> fowlduck: man dh_installman
<sladen> fowlduck: list it in   debian/packagename.manpages
<sladen> fowlduck: the section comes from the .TH line in the manpage
<fowlduck> ok, what about installing the program into /usr/local/bin?  it's only one file, but it lacks a make install.
<LaserJock> fowlduck: don't put anything in /usr/local/
<fowlduck> LaserJock, ????
<fowlduck> so where to then?  just symlink it?
<LaserJock> .debs shouldn't put things in /usr/local
<fowlduck> ok, where should it put them then?
<LaserJock> in /usr/bin
<fowlduck> ok, and to answer my previous question, whats the correct way to do that?  I can put a cp in there but I suspect that isn't proper
<LaserJock> dh_install
<fowlduck> ok, thanks
<dholbach> good night
<LaserJock> cya dholbach
<dholbach> night laserjock
<Sp4rKy> must i update pbuilder when i add a package in a repository ?
<LaserJock> only if it is a part of the chroot environment
<ryanakca> raphink: /msg?
<uniq> sp4rky: if you want pbuilder to be able to statisfy depends with the package. yes.
<Sp4rKy> uniq, thx
<uniq> sp4rky: you can solve it with hook scripts.
<uniq> sp4rky: http://blog.madism.org/index.php/2006/06/27/93-pbuilder-custom-configurations
<uniq> for example.
<Sp4rKy> thx
<ryanakca> raphink: ( packaging question for the REVU package "typespeed" )... if you have time to help me :)
<raphink> hmm I'm going to bed now
<raphink> getting up in 7 hours
<raphink> :s
<raphink> so maybe later
<raphink> unless this is a short question maybe ryanakca
<Sp4rKy> raphink, getting up in 6hours !
<ryanakca> hmmm.... I'll wait...
<ryanakca> long question :)
<raphink> Sp4rKy: well getting up in 6h30 actually
<raphink> oh ok
<Sp4rKy> :)
<raphink> ryanakca: you could mail it to me and I'll see if I have some time to answer it tomorrow
<ryanakca> Meh... It was kindof a "can you guide me threw this" question :)... I was hoping you'd help since it was your review... but I'll find someone else :)
<ryanakca> Bonne Nuit :)
<raphink> thank you
<raphink> :)
<raphink> good luck :)
<ryanakca> ty
<bluefoxicy> what the ...
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock:  uh hey is vi supposed to do freakishly weird shit with debian/changelog?
<LaserJock> I'm guessing no :-)
<bluefoxicy> ok well I vi'd one
<bluefoxicy> +-- 10 lines: pax-utils (0.1.13-0ubuntu1) edgy; urgency=low -- John Moser  -----+--  6 lines: pax-utils (0.1.13) edgy; urgency=low -- John Moser  --------------
<LaserJock> oh, it looks like it folded it
<LaserJock> you should be able to unfold it
<LaserJock> bluefoxicy: hehe, looks like you aren't the only one ;-)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-04
<_ion> zo to open a fold, zc to close it. zi to toggle folding on/off.
<_ion> zm and zr to change the folding level.
<bluefoxicy> "* you should prepend "Homepage:" to the webpage URL in control long description "
<bluefoxicy>  A guide can be found at:
<bluefoxicy>  .
<bluefoxicy>  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/pax-utils.xml
<bluefoxicy> That is hardly a homepage.
<bluefoxicy> (it doesn't contain a link to download it)
* bluefoxicy dput a new pax-utils
<zul> hey
<zul> i love being sick
<LaserJock> me too :(
<zul> especailly on a day off
<LaserJock> I'm still trying to get over my end-of-Paris cold
<zul> still?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> been over a week now
<zul> thats not good
<LaserJock> I'm close to being done
<zul> maybe its a tumor ;)
<LaserJock> I doubt
<zul> sorry..long running joke in my family
<jsgotangco> err that's way too long for a cold
<zul> anyone seen ajmitch around?
<jsgotangco> not lately, i heard he's on holiday in au
<tseng> hah
<tseng> holiday
<tseng> good one.
<zul> must be slacking off
<crimsun> he was active 13h 20m ago
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: flu maybe?
<crimsun> silly american pigdog sickness?
<zul> heh i think i said that about a week ago ;)
<LaserJock> crimsun: but I got it in France :-)
<zul> its the french revengre for changing french fires to freedom fries
<crimsun> I thought that line (silly english pigdogs) was from purported frenchmen
<jsgotangco> the french had their revenge on him inside the metro or somewhere in the notre dame :)
<zul> crimsun: monty python
<crimsun> zul: yeah, I'm just trying to remember if they were "french"
<crimsun> in that part of the skit
<zul> they were
<crimsun> right
<crimsun> oh well, completely over LaserJock's head :/
<zul> that reminds me i wanna see if i can fine some black adder
<LaserJock> crimsun: sorry, you didn't say it with the weird French accent ;-)
<crimsun> yeah, that doesn't go over too well in text, my bad
<LaserJock> we'd have to move over to the Team Speak server for that
<Amaranth> zul: did you get that "long running joke" from kindergarten cop? :)
<zul> i never seen kindergaten cop
<Amaranth> "it's not a tumar!"
<Amaranth> </arnold>
<LaserJock> hehe
<jsgotangco> haha
<zul> "Got to get to mars!
<Amaranth> http://www.elevatedloc.com/cfool/JournalEntries/5.05.98.html#Tumor
<Amaranth> i think whoever started that joke in your family saw that movie :P
<zul> perhaps
<freeflying|away> any REVU admin here?
<tseng> does anyone else have a horked up gnome-panel
<LaserJock> in edgy?
<whiprush> tseng: everything normal here.
<tseng> bong
<tseng> LaserJock: yes
<tseng> i rm -rf .gnome* .gconf*
<tseng> and still no love
<whiprush> LOL
<tseng> it starts up
<tseng> and will draw some part of it
<tseng> most of the time clicking is useless
<tseng> and parts are never drawn
<whiprush> not an applet hanging it up is it?
<tseng> probably is
<tseng> but i cant tell what
<tseng> and i rm'd like i said
<bddebian> Heya gang
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee and bddebian
<zul> hey
<bddebian> Hi LaserJock, zul, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian and LaserJock
<nate_> hi
<nate_> ugh
<crimsun> bddebian: ping
<bddebian> crimsun: Yo?
<crimsun> bddebian: if you have time, please grab http://sh.nu/~crimsun/openvpn-breezy/ , resign, and upload to security.upload.ubuntu.com
<bddebian> Can I do that?
<crimsun> yes
<bddebian> crimsun: I'm happy to but why do you need me to do it?
<crimsun> because security uses some screwed key retrieval method that keeps failing my expired key.
<bddebian> Ah
<crimsun> coincidentally the same key used to sign all my Edgy uploads.
<crimsun> go figure.
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Just debsign?
<crimsun> if you trust me
<crimsun> otherwise I've placed the entire source package there, and you can dpkg-source -x and rebuild it
<bddebian> Hmm maybe I'll do that only because I don't know debsign :-)
<crimsun> approval here from pitti if you need the ok.  [https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/security-review/2006-July/000421.html] 
<bddebian> Do I need -sa?
<crimsun> no
<bddebian> Sent
<crimsun> thank ye
<bddebian> Anytime man
<bddebian> Glad to be of SOME use
<antinobody> this whole MOM thing confuzzles me
<crimsun> antinobody: what's unclear?
<antinobody> crimsun: the protocol, mostly
<antinobody> crimsun: is the process mostly to go through the autogenerated merged packages, and make sure everything works, and if it doesn't, fix it?
<crimsun> antinobody: yes
<crimsun> want me to walk you through one?
<crimsun> (or a couple)
<anibal> crimsun, is there a web page for new ubuntu packages waiting for approval?
<antinobody> crimsun: sure, if you're up to it
<crimsun> anibal: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue
<anibal> crimsun, ta
<crimsun> anibal: nfs-utils is fabbione's package (he last touched it), so I pinged him for permission to upload (giving him a URL to your merged source package)
<anibal> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> antinobody: ok, pick a merge
<crimsun> or if you'd like, I can just choose one of mine and go through it.
<crimsun> antinobody: let's start with qterm [http://merges.ubuntu.com/q/qterm/REPORT] 
<crimsun> antinobody: generally I keep three separate Web browser tabs open: 1) package/REPORT; 2) http://packages.ubuntu.com/src:package ; 3) http://packages.qa.debian.org/srcpackage
<crimsun> (1) refers to the MoM REPORT; (2) refers to Ubuntu's package info; (3) refers to Debian's package info
<crimsun> so starting with (1), or the MoM REPORT, the first thing to do is check whether there are outstanding conflicts in the autogenerated merge. If there are, they will be listed toward the end of the REPORT marked by "C" or "C*"
<crimsun> antinobody_:  did you catch any of that?
<antinobody_> crimsun: he vuelvo
<antinobody_> wait...
<antinobody_> yo he vuelto
<antinobody_> crimsun: nope
<antinobody_> crimsun: sorry
<antinobody_> crimsun: had to reboot into the kubuntu edgy install, it's the only one with a pbuilder environment set up
<crimsun> antinobody_: let's start with qterm [http://merges.ubuntu.com/q/qterm/REPORT] 
<crimsun> antinobody_: generally I keep three separate Web browser tabs open: 1) package/REPORT; 2) http://packages.ubuntu.com/src:package ; 3) http://packages.qa.debian.org/srcpackage
<antinobody_> okay
<crimsun> antinobody_: (1) refers to the MoM REPORT; (2) refers to Ubuntu's package info; (3) refers to Debian's package info
<crimsun> antinobody_:  so starting with (1), or the MoM REPORT, the first thing to do is check whether there are outstanding conflicts in the autogenerated merge. If there are, they will be listed toward the end of the REPORT marked by "C" or "C*"
<crimsun> antinobody_: (I'll give you a sec to catch up)
<antinobody_> right, I don't see any
<crimsun> antinobody_: right, so in this case, we just need to inspect the merged source package
<antinobody_> I see
<crimsun> antinobody_: I have a /tmp/merges/  , and I just use: ../grab-merge.sh qterm
<crimsun> [http://merges.ubuntu.com/grab-merge.sh] 
<antinobody_> right, I'm familiar, and have a similar folder
<crimsun> antinobody_: since the merge turned out ok, we just need to eyeball what the Debian source package has versus what we have
<crimsun> so I'll first use [http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/q/qterm/qterm_0.4.0pre3-2.1.dsc]  and [http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/q/qterm/qterm_0.4.0pre3-2ubuntu1/changelog] 
<crimsun> the main things I'm checking for are whether Debian's build-dependencies have absorbed Ubuntu's
<antinobody_> I see
<crimsun> here we see that Debian Sid's package is still building against python2.3-dev, but we migrated to python2.4-dev in Dapper
<crimsun> so in the merged source package in your merge directory, just make sure all those changes match
<crimsun> (they do)
<antinobody_> crimsun: what exactly are you doing with the .dsc file that tells you the builddeps?
<crimsun> antinobody_: the Build-Depends line at [http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/q/qterm/qterm_0.4.0pre3-2.1.dsc] 
<crimsun> antinobody_: note that's also in your merge directory
<antinobody_> crimsun: that's simple enough, thanks, I just forgot .dsc's were text files
<crimsun> next, it's time to update debian/changelog
<crimsun> so replace "Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic <mom@ubuntu.com>" with your own info
<crimsun> in the changelog entry, it's good practice to note what happened to Ubuntu changes
<crimsun> so I used "- debian/control: Retain python2.4-dev build-dependency."
<antinobody_> right, easier for the next guy to find
<antinobody_> or girl
<crimsun> next, I use ``fakeroot ../merge-buildpackage -k<your_key_id>''
<crimsun> then, I pbuild the merged .dsc, test-install it if possible, and finally upload it
<nate_> hi
<antinobody_> hi nate
<LaserJock> merge-buildpackage?
<antinobody_> crimsun: I'm having trouble using merge-buildpackage
<crimsun> antinobody_: it should be in $(pwd) where you invoked grab-merge.sh
<antinobody_> dpkg-buildpackage: unable to determine source package is
<antinobody_> no, no, I found it, it just spits out that error
<crimsun> when you invoke merge-buildpackage, you need to be in the root of the extracted & merged source package
<crimsun> which is normally one level /down/ from where you invoked grab-merge.sh
<crimsun> got that straightened out?
<antinobody_> nope...
<antinobody_> I'm in the qterm-* folder
<antinobody_> but it continues to complain
<crimsun> well, you can always use ``debuild -S -v0.4.0pre3-2ubuntu1 -uc -us''
<antinobody_> ok, sorted out
<antinobody_> sorry about that
<antinobody_> had a changelog format issue
<antinobody_> some line that was where it shouldn't be
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> ok, let's pick a more interesting one, like quixote
<crimsun> [http://merges.ubuntu.com/q/quixote/REPORT] 
<crimsun> yum, lots of conflicts
<crimsun> so I grab the merge
<crimsun> ...and look at debian/control
<crimsun> so the first diff3 hunk is pretty straightforward
<crimsun> I'll drop the stuff marked for quixote-2.3-0.1ubuntu1 (the top) in favour of quixote-2.4-3
<crimsun> the only thing I need to do, if I intend to keep the delta (difference from Debian packaging), is remove the build-dependency on python2.3-dev
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<antinobody_> gnight bddebian
<crimsun> second hunk is a bit more interesting
<crimsun> let's presume for the moment that I want to retain the delta and just ship for python2.4
<antinobody_> ok
<crimsun> I just need to delete that whole Ubuntu section
<crimsun> then change "Depends: python2.3-quixote (=${Source-Version})" to "Depends: python2.4-quixote (=${Source-Version})"
<crimsun> then remove the rest of the binary package section for python2.3-quixote
<crimsun> now as a side note, what I could have done is gone with the python-support transition, which eliminates all this juggling of python2.x{,-dev}
<crimsun> in any case, I now have a python2.4-only quixote debian/control
<antinobody_> by "that whole Ubuntu section" you were referring to the <<<<<<< quixote-2.3-4.1ubuntu1 (ubuntu) line, right?
<crimsun> just those three lines, yes
<Lathiat> ah i love bzr and how you can just init the repo in a directory and off you go
<crimsun> Lathiat: indeed.
<crimsun> too bad that inital push has that comestic bug
<Lathiat> cosmetic bug
<Lathiat> ?
<crimsun> really turned me for a loop when I first saw "0 revision(s)..."
<crimsun> initial, rather
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> dont remember that
<crimsun> antinobody_: ok, the next file mentioned, debian/postinst, can be ignored
<crimsun> antinobody_: so we can just remove debian/postinst.UBUNTU
<antinobody_> is debian/postint always unimporant? or is there something about this case that makes it so?
<crimsun> antinobody_: no, this is an individual case
<crimsun> antinobody_: the reason is that the newer Debian source package no longer uses a debian/postinst
<antinobody_> crimsun: ah...
<crimsun> as for debian/quixote.lintian, we should remove the ubuntu section and leave only the debian one
<crimsun> in debian/rules, we'll go with Debian, so we'll kill the PYTHON var
<crimsun> then all we have to do is comment out references to $(PYTHON23)
<crimsun> one in build-stamp, two in clean, and two in install
<crimsun> then you can merge-buildpackage again, build it, test it, upload it
<crimsun> but in this case, I'm going to be lazy and request a sync
<antinobody_> two in clean?
<crimsun> err, no, I'm going to merge it but add the python2.3 version
<crimsun> yeah, there're:
<crimsun> #       $(PYTHON23) setup.py clean --all
<crimsun> #       -rm -rf $(CURDIR)/debian/python2.3-quixote
<crimsun> although I suppose you don't /have/ to comment the second because of the -f
<antinobody_> ok, I see
<crimsun> antinobody_: any clearer now?
<antinobody_> crimsun: a bit
<crimsun> once you work through several more, you'll get the hang of it
<antinobody_> it seems like the kind of thing only practice can solidify
<crimsun> right
<antinobody_> crimsun: how do I report these?
<crimsun> "these" being...?
<antinobody_> crimsun: merges/syncs which have been checked/fixed
<crimsun> if you work on a merge, you can either file a bug in Launchpad and assign it to motureviewers; or you upload merged source packages to REVU, or you can file sync requests and have a MOTU sign off/approve, then subscribe ubuntu-archive
<antinobody_> ok, if I file a bug, would it make sense to uplead the packages to REVU as well?
<crimsun> generally, yes
<crimsun> or point them to your own Web space, etc., as long as the URLs are in the bug report
<antinobody_> all right
<antinobody_> thank you
<crimsun> np
<bluefoxicy> can somebody fix dosemu
<bluefoxicy> I can neither upgrade it nor remove it
<crimsun> Edgy's?
<bluefoxicy> due to xfonts-dosemu
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  yes.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  it's preventing me from upgrading ANYTHING on edgy, due to a broken post-install script
<bluefoxicy> no upgrades, no testing.
<crimsun> hmm, I can't upgrade anything due to apt
<bluefoxicy> when i try to upgrade anything else apt/dpkg immediately tries to finish up xfonts-dosemu and goes "Nope this doesn't work time to bail out"
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  hmm.  Wow.  Apt is in my queue of things that need updating
<crimsun> yeah, I'm a bit weary of that one
<crimsun> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/extended_states, E: Failed to open StateFile /var/lib/apt/extended_states, etc.
<crimsun> wary, rather
* bluefoxicy tried FORCE REMOVING it because dpkg is scared it's in an inconsistent state.. it tries, then cries, and doesn't do it.
<bluefoxicy> ah.
<raphink> well it's cups that's preventing me from upgraind here :
<raphink> localhost cupsd: Unable to read configuration file '/etc/cups/cupsd.conf' - exiting!
<bluefoxicy> it must be breakshit week for Edgy.
<crimsun> raphink: I think apt is bong, but I haven't looked more closely
<raphink> ok
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  wait until somebody tries to run SMART instead.
<bluefoxicy> heh I am still waiting for Xorg 7.1 in Edgy
<nixternal> The following packages have unmet dependencies: aptitude: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 but it is not installable    <- how bad is that error message?
<sivang> morning
<fowlduck-> supposing I have a directory full of debs, including all dependency packages, is there a way to install all of them in the proper order so as to not have to sort them by dependencies?
<crimsun> fowlduck-: sure, just chuck them at dpkg
<fowlduck-> crimsun, dpkg -i *.deb?
<crimsun> yep
<fowlduck-> sweeeeet, danke
<crimsun> bitte
<crimsun> 'morning sivang
<fowlduck-> too many world war 2 games, i think
<crimsun> nixternal: potentially very. That's Edgy, though, no?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> crimsun: i also noticed i have 'W: Failure while configuring base packages' errors
<crimsun> nixternal: they probably have to do with Edgy being Edgy.
<nixternal> hehe...maybe if i wait, and rebuild later then?
<crimsun> possible
<nixternal> i have seen that error b4 when i did anything with a repo and a file was being up'd to it
<fowlduck> crimsun, I'm currently using 'dh_install scalpel /usr/bin' to install that file in that directory.  Is there another way to do this, or is this the official way?
<crimsun> fowlduck: you can use dh_install(1), sure
<fowlduck> crimsun, so keep it how it is?
<crimsun> fowlduck: or use .install
<fowlduck> crimsun, i couldn't figure out .install
<crimsun> see the examples in dh_install(1)?
<fowlduck> yep, didn't make sense to me though, I'm sorry.  I know this is annoying
<dholbach> good morning motu world
<Lathiat> afternoon
<\sh> moins
<fowlduck> hi
<fowlduck> My pbuild is failing and I can't figure out why, could someone take a look? http://pastebin.ca/78571
<crimsun> line 184
<crimsun> where is 'foremost.sgml' in the source tree?
<fowlduck> in the source root
<crimsun> meaning in foremost-version/  and not in foremost-version/ubuntu/ ?
<fowlduck> ummm, yes
<crimsun> then your path, as used on line 184, is incorrect
<crimsun> instead of
<crimsun> docbook-to-man ubuntu/foremost.sgml > foremost.1
<crimsun> it should be
<crimsun> docbook-to-man $(pwd)/foremost.sgml > foremost.1
<crimsun> or just: docbook-to-man foremost.sgml > foremost.1
<fowlduck> trying the first one now
<crimsun> (they're equivalent)
<fowlduck> hmmm, still fails
<fowlduck> same error
<fowlduck> so that would mean it's not getting copied to the source during debuild -S?
<crimsun> extract the source package that you're pbuilding and check if it's in there
<fowlduck> oh, haha, it's already converted
* fowlduck bonks himself on the head
<crimsun> settles that.
<DarkMageZ> with svn, is it possible to downgrade to a particular revision?
<DarkMageZ> normally i'd just wipe the whole lot, and get it all clean... but this is a 400mb+ codebase
<fowlduck> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/78576
<fowlduck> crimsun, is it because I'm attempting to install into /usr/local?
<crimsun> yes
<fowlduck> cool, thanks
<crimsun> you need to install into $(pwd)/debian/foobarblah
<fowlduck> hmmm, that would require changing their makefile
<crimsun> yes, that's why $DESTDIR is used
<fowlduck> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/78582
<fowlduck> still throwin errors in my face, I must be missing something, any thoughts ?
<crimsun> (sec, I'm at work)
<crimsun> line 12
<fowlduck> crimsun, no problem :)
<crimsun> why do you insist on installing to the system-wide /usr/ ?
<crimsun> it needs to be installed relative the extracted source
<crimsun> relative to^
<fowlduck> ohhhh, ok
<fowlduck> wait, that install is  in their makefile
<fowlduck> not in the rules
<crimsun> hack the Makefile to honour $DESTDIR
<fowlduck> crimsun, ok, i'll do my best, thanks
<Toadstool> 'morning
<fowlduck> mornin
* Yagisan waves hello
<fowlduck> g'mornin
<fowlduck> crimsun, how do I make it honour $DESTDIR?
<crimsun> fowlduck: change the destination
<crimsun> $(DESTDIR)
<crimsun> then in debian/rules, make sure you pass DESTDIR=$(pwd)/debian/foobarblah
<fowlduck> crimsun, it uses three different destinations, one for man, one for bin, and one for conf
<crimsun> surely you can coalesce them?
<crimsun> if they install to $DESTDIR/usr/share/man/, $DESTDIR/usr/bin/, and $DESTDIR/etc/, respectively, that would be sufficient
<fowlduck> Well, I'd have to install them in the same directory then, currently BIN=/usr/bin, MAN=/usr/share/man/man1/, and CONF=....
<fowlduck> ok, cool
<fowlduck> heh, sorry about all the dumb questions, I'm tryin here :D
<crimsun> I take it this package does not use autotools?
<fowlduck> nope
<crimsun> ah.
<fowlduck> not that I can tell, I guess I don't know what autotools are
<crimsun> autoconf, automake, libtool
<fowlduck> autoconf i'd guess, I've seen that before
<crimsun> ./configure && make && make install, etc.
<fowlduck> no configure, but make and make install it has
<crimsun> right, that's fairly standard Makefile
<crimsun> ->meeting.
<fowlduck> crimsun, ok, thanks :D
<fowlduck> still here, don't worry ;)
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> any one here setup xgl and compiz?
<cbx33> on amd64?
<\sh> cbx33: wrong channel, please use #ubuntu or #ubuntu-xgl
<cbx33> thankx \sh
<cbx33> I'll do that when I get home
<cbx33> I can't get into those channels right now cgi-irc isn't configured
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Yagisan> evening Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Yagisan :)
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: I'm not feeling to well today. Somewhat out of my head :( On the other hand, my coding ability seems to be on fire today o_O
<\sh> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<\sh>   aptitude: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 but it is not installable
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: hehe yay!
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: probably a side effect of not feeling well
<dabaR> the dapper version of hplip says it is 0.9.7. On the hplip site, they have 1.6.6. Is it really that big of a gap between the newest and ubuntu versions?
<dabaR> I have a printer that is acting wonky, so I am looking into compiling the newest version.
<fowlduck> crimsun, ping
<Toadstool> re
<fowlduck> howdy
<zul> hey
<ajmitch> hi zul
<\sh> bin-i386/diet gcc -pipe -nostdinc -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=1 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -Wall -W -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wno-switch -Wno-unused -Wredundant-decls -o bin-i386/elftrunc contrib/elftrunc.c
<\sh> make[1] : *** [bin-i386/elftrunc]  Segmentation fault
<zul> hey ajmitch how is it going?
<\sh> -EFCK
<ajmitch> alright
<zul> goody..
<Yagisan> G'day ajmitch
<ajmitch> hello \sh
<ajmitch> hi Yagisan
<Hobbsee> hi Yagisan
<Yagisan> I've decided I like cmake
<Yagisan> 3 seconds to configure, rather then 30+
<Yagisan> readable output
<Yagisan> ajmitch: I signed your key yesterday. All you need to do is sync it. (and not forget me)
<ajmitch> alright
<ajmitch> I've got your business card here, will sign now
<ajmitch> hey whiprush
<Yagisan> ajmitch: handy having fingerprints on the business card isn't it :)
<ajmitch> Yagisan: quite
<ajmitch> you should get an email soon (I hope)
* ajmitch has been having some email troubles lately
* Hobbsee advises ajmitch sends all the mail to /dev/null, and tries again later
<ajmitch> :P
* Yagisan waits for several emails
<ajmitch> ok, back later (sometime)
<Yagisan> no worries
<\sh> if someone would approve https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/fonttools/+bug/51824 thx mom sync
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51824 in fonttools "sync fonttools 1.99+2.0b1+cvs20060225-1 from unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<seaLne> i can't remember how syncing with debian works is everything that wasn't changed in ubuntu automatically done?
<tseng> no
<tseng> if you have an ubuntu version you have to merge it by hand
<tseng> or rather, fix up the merge from MoM
<tseng> if you are into that kind of thing
<seaLne> i mean if there is no ubuntu version the current in dapper is just the debian package
<tseng> so it is just updated
<seaLne> but it will be done, just in awhile
<fowlduck> crimsun, ping
<fowlduck> so, i'm packaging this app, and I'm wondering what determines the directory structure of the pbuild environment?
<tseng> I don't understand that question
<tseng> what directory structure
<fowlduck> I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/78677
<tseng> install: target `/ubuntu/foremost/usr/bin/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<tseng> right where in the world did you come up with that
<fowlduck> was in the makefile
<tseng> I doubt it.
<tseng> unless it has a hard time with DISTDIR
<fowlduck> had to make it use destdir
<fowlduck> modify it
<tseng> right dest
<fowlduck> crimsun was helpin me
<tseng> well, it still isnt using it
<tseng> or you set it in a very bizzare way
<fowlduck> tseng, could you maybe take a peek at my makefile and rules?
<tseng> pretty busy merging monodevelop unfortunately
<fowlduck> awww, ok, thanks though
<tseng> what did you set DESTDIR to
<fowlduck> $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(pwd)/ubuntu/foremost
<fowlduck> i'm thoroughly confused :(
<tseng> it isnt PWD
<tseng> and it isnt ubuntu
<tseng> $(CURDIR)/debian/foremost
<tseng> is alot closer
<fowlduck> i'll give it a shot, thanks
<fowlduck> should foremost have the version?
<tseng>     $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<tseng> is an example
<fowlduck> ok
<fowlduck> thx, i'll give it a run
<fowlduck> tseng, wow, it got further than before, thanks! :)
<tseng> np
<fowlduck> sweet, it finished
<fowlduck> now time to test
<fowlduck> awesome, they're both done, it's all done!
* fowlduck does the done packaging junk dance
<fowlduck> tseng, so it automatically creates a "debian/packagename" directory in the pbulder environment, into which the files are installed?
<tseng> the "pbuilder environment" has nothing to do with it
<fowlduck> ok?
<tseng> but yes if makes a folder where you put the DESTDIR, under debian/foo
<tseng> and from that
<tseng> you copy those files into the package
<tseng> to ultimately be installed on your real filesystem
<fowlduck> "if makes"
<tseng> in between make install and building the package you can add/move/delete files
<tseng> ...it
<fowlduck> and the files are installed under debian/foo with the same path they would have in the real filesystem?  ex: /usr/bin/foremost would be in $(CURDIR)/debian/foremost/usr/bin/foremost?
<tseng> yes
<fowlduck> ok, i see, so it's more or less a template of where they will go in the actual filesystem.  The dirs file holds what directories are to be created in the mock filesystem and make install actually puts them there
<fowlduck> this is all making some sort of crazy sense now
<tseng> good.
<fowlduck> thanks again, you motu guys rock
<tseng> np
<tseng> hi whiprush
<fowlduck> hi whiprush, i don't know you but hello nonetheless
<jsgotangco> whiprush: jorge castro!
<jsgotangco> :D
<tseng> hah..
<Hobbsee> boo!
<Mithrandir> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Mithrandir :)
<Mithrandir> 'sup?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: not much, dropped ajmitch back at his hotel
<seaLne> what should the build-dep be for something that requires kernel headers?
<fowlduck> which debhelper command is used to install configuration files?
<azeem> the regular dh_install
<fowlduck> azeem, and dh_install can't be used on two lines in a row, right?
<fowlduck> ex:
<fowlduck> dh_install scalpel /usr/bin
<fowlduck> dh_install scalpel.conf /etc/scalpel
<fowlduck> you can't double that up like that, can you?
<azeem> I think you can
<azeem> or just put that information into debian/<package>.install
<fowlduck> building now, lets see if I have it
<fowlduck> i think i'm getting the hang of this packaging stuff
<fowlduck> wow, i'm actually half-way competent.  I made that change without a hitch
<fowlduck> is there any reason that everything would be removed when removing the packages except the configuration files and their directories?  Is that default behaviour?
<seaLne> if it thinks they have been changed, yes
<fowlduck> seaLne, hmm, well they haven't been.  Is there something I need to do in the rules to make them be removed?
<seaLne> not sure, i presume they go with --purge?
<fowlduck> let me try
<cypher_> is a chroot mandatory for building a package ?
<fowlduck> seaLne, no, purge doesn't work, it seems
<azeem> cypher_: it's at least highly recommended
<cypher_> azeem, is it for finding the dependencies or something else ?
<azeem> but as Ubuntu does not allow binary uploads your possibly broken build environment will not affect users
<tseng> unless the chroot on the buildd is broken too :)
<tseng> but yes, its generally good
<azeem> tseng: well, then it's at least not your fault :)
<cypher_> azeem, i am trying to build a package..
<cypher_> :)
<dholbach> anyone care to rebuild  anjuta gnome-apt gnome-mud grip gtk-sharp gtk-sharp2 gtk-sharp-unstable gtkterm  for libvte4 -> libvte9 transition?
<fowlduck> tseng, what is the method of indicating what the configuration files are so that they will be removed with the packages?
<cypher_> hi dholbach !!
<azeem> cypher_: a chroot is most handy if you want to build for a version of Ubuntu you do not have installed (like edgy packages on your dapper system)
<tseng> dholbach: i can do gtk-sharp stuff
<dholbach> hi cypher_
<tseng> jeez
<dholbach> tseng: nice :)
<tseng> we still have gkt-sharp-unstable?
<fowlduck> dholbach, let me get right on that....j/k ;)
<tseng> i have asked at least 4 times
<tseng> to have it removed
<azeem> fowlduck: are you bddebian?
<azeem> hrm, no
<fowlduck> azeem, nope
<tseng> dholbach: I will not build gtk-sharp-unstable, it should not exist
<dholbach> tseng: file a bug and assign it to ubuntu-archive
<tseng> I am tired of that
<tseng> but ok maybe in a bit
<tseng> dholbach: gtk-sharp, gtk-sharp2 are done, enjoy
<fowlduck> wow, that was fast
<dholbach> rock on
<tseng> I'm just that good
<fowlduck> you're that good, eh?  Pop Quiz!!! what is the method of indicating what the configuration files are so that they will be removed with the packages?
<fowlduck> hehe, i'm sneaky
<fowlduck> or not
<tseng> give me a second
<fowlduck> tseng, ahh, thanks :)
<tseng> apache2 was not a good choice to look at ...
<fowlduck> oh, hum
<tseng> it might just be things in /etc
<fowlduck> tseng, precisely what I'm trying to remove
<fowlduck> tseng, specifically with dpkg -r purge package
<tseng> yes?
<fowlduck> so how do I go about identifying them to debhelper?
<fowlduck> as conf files
<tseng> i dont understand
<tseng> your statements seem contradictory
<fowlduck> ok, as it is my conf files are not being removed for some reason, even when I do a purge.  I'm trying to figure out how to allow them to be removed with purge, but not with normal package removal
<fowlduck> as in, I'm trying to figure out how to get dpkg to treat them as conf files
<tseng> beats me
<fowlduck> whereas right now it seems oblivious to their existence during removal
<fowlduck> ok
<fowlduck> thanks
<tseng> I dont package daemons
<fowlduck> I'm going to try adding conffiles.ex, the docs seem to indicate to me that this isn't correct, but it's worth a shot
<fowlduck> i'll let ya know
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<fowlduck> g'nte
<dholbach> anyone care to rebuild  anjuta gnome-apt gnome-mud grip gtkterm  for libvte4 -> libvte9 transition?
<fowlduck> i wish I could dholbach :/
<fowlduck> maybe one day
<tseng> I wish i could be dholbach too
<tseng> I can help you, though
<fowlduck> he's my hero
<fowlduck> ;D
<fowlduck> help me or dholbach?
<dholbach> haha - you're all flattering me
<tseng> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tseng/179778218/
<tseng> what a guy!
<dholbach> nice pictures :)
<cypher1> tseng, is that you in the photo ?
<dholbach> that's me :)
<cypher1> oops
<cypher1> great
<cypher1> what was that conference ?
<cypher1> gnome ?
<dholbach> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tseng/179759225/ is another one
<dholbach> yeah, that was at GUADEC - just some days ago :)
<azeem> dholbach: hey I'm curious - was anybody using latex-beamer for their presentations?
<dholbach> azeem: i didn't ask around
<hub> what is it?
<hub> azeem: lot of people just use OpenOffice
<dholbach> yeah, i used it to
<azeem> hub: it's lets you make spiffy .pdf presentations using LaTeX
<azeem> guess it's nicer for scientific people
<cypher1> dholbach, u look great..
<dholbach> it's the rare occasions where i test ooo (what we leave our users with) :)
<dholbach> cypher1: you make me blush :)
<cypher1> where was the conference
<hub> dholbach: I use OOo only for the presentation program
<hub> dholbach: I might give KPresent a try next time
<dholbach> cypher1: near Barcelona
<hub> cypher1: spain
<cypher1> no i thought people will be fat after siting for a long time
* hub wish he was there
<cypher1> cool
<azeem> cypher1: dholbach is mental, he doesn't sit while hacking
<cypher1> :)
<dholbach> azeem: hahahaha :)
* dholbach takes away azeem's crack pipe
<cypher1> i am getting fat need to do something for that
<cypher1> although i do not much :)
* azeem gets ready to watch soccer - maybe that helps ;)
<cypher1> dholbach, is ben collins also from canonical ?
<dholbach> cypher1: yes, he's BenC in all the channels
<dholbach> azeem: outside on a big tv screen?
<fowlduck> I understand that you identify manpages in packagename.manpages, regular files (bin file) in packagename.install, but where do you identify configuration files?
<azeem> dunno yet
<azeem> nobody wants to come along for the Theresienwiese
<azeem> there's a place with a free Adam Green concert afterwards
<fbond> fowlduck, packagename.conffiles, I believe
<fowlduck> fbond, many thanks
<fowlduck> any idea how it decides where to install it?
<fbond> hmm, one sec let me look at a package I did
<azeem> you have to install them yourself, they just get flagged as conffiles then, AFAIK
<fowlduck> does it need to be similar to packagename.install, where it's package name then path
<fowlduck> azeem, so they must be included in packagename.install then
<azeem> yes, I think so
<tseng> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tseng/179758311/in/photostream/
<tseng> you too can be Daniel Holbach
<cypher1> we have to download a lot of things in breezy to compile a kde source :(
<fbond> fowlduck, I think that debhelper will automatically assume anything in /etc is a conffile anyway, so you may not need to worry about it
<fbond> in fact, if you include a conffiles file, and debhelper also picks  up your conffiles, you can get an error
<azeem> tseng: that's obviously a forged nameplate, or did Canonical change its corporate logo?
<tseng> azeem: erm, the stamp means "lunch"
<azeem> ah, that was my second guess
<tseng> a half sun was for breakfast
<tseng> which was useless
<fowlduck> fbond, so leave off conffile and add it to packagename.install
<azeem> they just didn't bother with breakfast for this year's Debconf
<tseng> i love a good breakfast
<tseng> bread is not breakfast
<hub> so canonical is hiring again?
<tseng> uh
<tseng> http://www.ubuntu.com/employment
<fowlduck> hmmm, debian's packaging guide recommends managing conf files in maintainer scripts
<tseng> haha
<tseng> dholbach's badge just got 19 views
<dholbach> ;)
<tseng> 15 for andreas!
<cypher1> i viewed 2 times :)
<azeem> dholbach: just proves people are more interested in your identity than your personality
<cypher1> ha lol
<cypher1> azeem, lol
<tseng> 17 views for his hot mug
<tseng> its close.
* azeem is off
<dholbach> bye azeem
<cypher1> any US people here ?
<tseng> yes of course
* cypher1 wondering how the celebrations are going on
<tseng> man
<tseng> qemu could not be any slower to boot a livecd
<fowlduck> cypher1, i'm not celebrating this year :/
<cypher1> fowlduck, why
<fowlduck> cypher1, my wife usually plans these sort of things and she's out of town.  I'm rather reclusive and I have work to do anyways
<fowlduck> besides, it's too hot out
<tseng> hah, too hot
<tseng> good one
<fowlduck> yeh
* tseng winks at dholbach 
<fowlduck> i can't hand heat
<fowlduck> handle*
<tseng> try Barcelona
<fowlduck> never have been able to
<fowlduck> ouch
<fowlduck> hot?
<tseng> it is 10F cooler than Philly atm
<tseng> the difference is Philly has fans and AC
<fowlduck> ha
<tseng> BCN is swealtering
<fowlduck> ick
<fowlduck> want to know what too hot is for me?
<tseng> no
<fowlduck> ok
<tseng> 72?
<fowlduck> no, you didn't wanna know
<tseng> ok then.
<fowlduck> :)
<fowlduck> ok ok, anything > 75
<fowlduck> i'd die in BCN
<fowlduck> don't get any ideas, now
<fowlduck> tseng, do you know if there is a way to tell with what options dpkg was called, from within the postrm script?
<tseng> no
<fowlduck> no you don't know?  or no there isn't
<tseng> i think you should be looking for the documentation on this particular issue rather than continuing to ask me
<tseng> I am not getting any smarter :)
<fowlduck> tseng, ok
<fowlduck> sorry, and thanks
<cypher1>  why does kde-dev has a dependency on konqueror.. ?? lol
<fowlduck> tseng, i found out how to handle those conf files.  you install them normally using dh_install, then you use postrm to remove them.  postrm is always called with an argument of either purge or remove.  If remove is used then postrm is not deleted and is available to be used for purging later.  If purge is used then postrm is run then removed.
<fowlduck> tseng, nice and simple :)
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<Kamping_Kaiser> later :)
<cypher1> is qlist.h part of Qt3 also ?
<dholbach> according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=qlist.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386 it's in libqt3-compat-headers and libqt4-dev
<dholbach> fellas - I'm off
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<dholbach> *wave*
<ogra> ciao dholbach
<fowlduck> dholbach, stay outta trouble :)
<dholbach> bye ogra
<dholbach> fowlduck: o/~ trouble loves me o/~
<ogra> do you go out to the fan mile ?
<dholbach> see you fowlduck
<fowlduck> laters ;)
<dholbach> ogra: nah, I'll go to a nice ice cream shop near me and they have a big tv screen there which will be crowded with people already :)
<cypher1> dholbach, yes i guessed it i was installing the compat headers
<cypher1> dholbach, thanks :)
<ogra> dholbach, ah, cool
<dholbach> cypher1: de rien
<cypher1> dholbach, bye :)
<dholbach> see you *Wave*
<ogra> ciao
<cypher1> dholbach, may deustchland win
<tseng> fowlduck: cool.
<cypher1> am i supposed to create the control file
<cypher1> while packaging ?
<fowlduck> cypher1, you should, but shouldn't dh_make take care of that for you?
<cypher1> i am without any tools i think
<cypher1> i was trying dpkg-deb
<cypher1> no chroot :)
<fowlduck> heh, why?
<cypher1> just built a binary from the package
<fowlduck> just wondering
<cypher1> i need to create a ubuntu minial installation on the new chroot ?
<fowlduck> cypher1, things that pbuilder makes easy :)
<cypher1> we need a .dsc for build using pbuilder ?
<hub> cypher1: yep
<cypher1> if it is not there we have to create it ?
<cypher1> i downloaded a kde application soure and built successfully
<cypher1> but no .dsc file
<bluefoxicy> Does ANYONE know htf to get rid of xfonts-dosemu
<hub> what does depends on it?
<hub> cypher1: debuild -S
<bluefoxicy> hub:  it's trying to tell update-fonts-dir to do something
<bluefoxicy> update-fonts-dir --x11r7-layout misc
<bluefoxicy> that's what it's trying to do.
<cypher1> hub, hold on
* bluefoxicy replaces update-fonts-dir with a wrapper script that discards arguments.
<crimsun> we haven't transitioned to --x11r7-layout yet
<cypher1> debuild: fatal error at line 521:
<cypher1> cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!
<cypher1> Are you in the source code tree?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun: $2- was the bash syntax right?
<bluefoxicy> i HATE the bash man page
<bluefoxicy> searching for anything is impossible.
<cypher1> hub, did you saw that error
<bluefoxicy>  /shift or /if ...
<hub> cypher1: that means you are not in a package tree
<cypher1> hub let me try debhelper :)
<bluefoxicy> holy shit
<bluefoxicy> it fork b,ombed.
<bluefoxicy>  /usr/bin/update-fonts-dir: 3: Cannot fork
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:/usr/bin$ ps -e|grep update-fonts|wc -l
<bluefoxicy> 10897
<bluefoxicy> no, screw that.
<bluefoxicy> guys friggin ' help me we'2re at war here, I'm losing memory fast and the system is getting laggy
* bluefoxicy can't believe he has to fight dpkg because it's fork bombing his system >:|
<cypher1> hub, thanks
<cypher1> seems like dh_make and dpkg-deb disagrees :D
<cypher1> catch you all later..
<cypher1> going to watch germany - italy match on tv
<cypher1> bye
<fowlduck> do the "menu" files work under ubuntu?
<fowlduck> heh, nope
<crimsun> fowlduck: yes, they do. You just need the menu-xdg package installed.
<fowlduck> crimsun, thanks, and welcome back
<fowlduck> apropos menu
<fowlduck> oops
<fowlduck> how do you add a menu item to the menu?
<crimsun> to which menu?
<fowlduck> the "start" menu
<fowlduck> as in the applications/places/system
<crimsun> err...
<crimsun> oh, the gnome menu?
<fowlduck> yes please :)
<crimsun> it just needs a valid fd.o menu entry
<crimsun> see the numerous examples in /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<fowlduck> and then just toss it in there for it to show up?
<crimsun> essentially.
<crimsun> you may need to call dh_desktop in debian/rules for mime types, etc.
<sladen> bluefoxicy: looks like a bug, can you report it please
<bluefoxicy> sladen:  it's kind of hackey, I blocked out the --x11r7-layout argument
<fowlduck> crimsun, i'm not sure what mime-types are
<bddebian> Howdy gang
<fowlduck> howdy
<bddebian> Hello fowlduck
<sladen> bluefoxicy: please file a bug, along with any solution/work around you found
<bluefoxicy> sladen: so far my "work-around" is fixing /etc/security/limits.conf so dpkg breaks without fork-bombing my ass.
<bluefoxicy> as for making it actually work, nope, it's broken.
* bluefoxicy bugs on xfonts-dosemu though, it's terminally ill.
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: what's the problem?
<Amaranth> too many font packages installed?
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  I have xfonts-dosemu installed, its install/remove scripts are busted and it can't install/remove so when it tries to upgrade it breaks
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  this blocks apt/dpkg updating anything else because it tries to finish with xfonts-dosemu first, and then bails when that fails.
<Amaranth> kill the remove scripts, uninstall it, then remove it's files manually :P
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  I tried killing its remove scripts, it comes back and says the post-remove script died with status 143 and bails.
<Amaranth> o_O
<bluefoxicy> I also tried replacing /usr/bin/update-fonts-dir with a shell script that does nothing, or removes --x11r7-layout from the arguments, either way you get a fork bomb
<hub> is edgy runnable?
<Amaranth> hub: i guess so
<bluefoxicy> hub:  don't install dosemu
<Amaranth> hub: if you're upgrading from dapper you have to do some fun stuff when you install the 2.6.17 kernel
<crimsun> libata transition (hdX -> scX)
<Amaranth> yeah
<hub> crimsun: I only have sata here
<Amaranth> hdX  though
<crimsun> hub: moot, though
<Amaranth> hub: then no problem
<hub> Amaranth: I don't know if I want to move to a more recent kernel
<hub> I had to downgrade from dapper final
<crimsun> you love the kernel crack.
<encolpe> hi
<zul> mmmm...crack
<hub> because -23 was crashing
<Amaranth> 2.6.17 is supposed to have a driver for my card reader
<hub> salut encolpe
<Amaranth> i'm thinking about backporting it to dapper :P
<encolpe> plop hub
<hub> Amaranth: -23 in Dapper freeze on wake up
<zul> Amaranth: good luck on that
<hub> Amaranth: I went down to -19
<bluefoxicy> bug filed.
<sladen> ta, what's the number?
<fowlduck-> ugh, i hit my power cable
<bddebian> crimsun: got a sec?
<crimsun> bddebian: what's up?
<bddebian> crimsun: Mind if I /query?
<crimsun> nope
<\sh> moins
<\sh> live from the world championships
<bddebian> Nice
<encolpe> Like Brice ?
<\sh> germany vs. italy
<\sh> germany will loose
<Yagisan> pity
<Yagisan> maybe they should dive like italy did for a penalty
<\sh> my friends here are going to kill me, they are reading whatever I write here
<fowlduck> wow, got that package first shot
<fowlduck> i feel all special
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<fowlduck> wb LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi fowlduck
<fowlduck> LaserJock, did ya hear?  I got this package in one attempt.
<fowlduck> i feel all special
<LaserJock> yeah, cool.
<fowlduck> i was redoing it from when I did it yesterday, but still :D
<Amaranth> congrats \sh
<\sh> thx
<Amaranth> i'm still not even MOTU :P
<\sh> Amaranth: it is time
<bddebian> \sh++
<fowlduck> argh, then a completely separate package i haven't touched just breaks
<crimsun> bluekuja: ping, #ubuntu-meeting, your application for ubuntu-dev
<fowlduck> heh, had to hack some C to fix it, heh
<bddebian> Grr, why can't this piece of crap find CLK_TCK
<slomo_> bddebian: CLOCKS_PER_SEC is what you want
<bddebian> Well that's what I thought but CLK_TCK is defined CLOCKS_PER_SEC
<slomo_> only if some other constants are defined
<bddebian> Aye
* bddebian wonders if it builds on Debian
<slomo_> if they have glibc 2.4 it won't afaik
<bddebian> Ahhh
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-05
<crimsun> heh. elmo doesn't sound too pleased.
<cypher1> which distro should i use when creating using pbuilder ?
<cypher1> i cannot find breezy there !
<cypher1> all are debian line
<crimsun> erm?
<crimsun> for what purpose?
<cypher1> crimsun, for building a package
<cypher1> pbuilder create [--basetgz base.tgz-path]  [--distribution potato|woody|sarge|etch|sid|experimental] 
<cypher1>  --removepackages [packages-to-remove on pbuilder create] 
<cypher1>  --extrapackages [packages-to-add on pbuilder create] 
<cypher1> i am packagin from scratch
<crimsun> cp /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh . && mv pbuilder-distribution.sh pbuilder-dapper && mkdir -p ~/pbuilder/result && ./pbuilder-dapper create
<crimsun> is your target release dapper or edgy?
<cypher1> i wanted to try for breezy
<cypher1> in the case i can use the cd from which the pbuilder will create
<crimsun> so in the above command sequence, replace dapper with breezy.
<cypher1> can i use cd to get the minimal environmenr
<crimsun> it'll take some finagling, but yes
<cypher1> crimsun, ok thanks..
<cypher1> E: Failed getting release file http://ftp.jp.debian.org/debian/dists/breezy/Release
<LaserJock> you're going to need to set MIRRORSITE to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<LaserJock> oops, actually it is just MIRROR
<crimsun> ftp.jp.debian.org/debian/dists/breezy is invalid.
<crimsun> note that's a Debian URL [http://ftp.jp.debian.org/debian/]  not a Ubuntu one.
<cypher1> LaserJock, crimsun thanks a lot.. was just realizing it while reading manual of debootstrap :)
<cypher1> i guess if MIRROR=file:///media/cdrom to work ;)
<cypher1> ok all.. need to sleep.. thanks for the help
<cypher1> good night
<LaserJock> cya cypher1
<bluefoxicy> ugh help
<bluefoxicy> tell me how to force dpkg to think xfonts-dosemu is not installed without uninstalling it
<crimsun> why not append ||true to whatever p{re,ost}{inst,rm} maintainer script lines as a hackaround?
<fowlduck> perhaps someone here will know what is used to automount drives in ubuntu and how I can disable the automountng
<hub> pmount and HAL + gnome-volume-manager
<LaserJock> fowlduck: like hard drives or removable drives?
<fowlduck> hub, cool, thanks
<fowlduck> LaserJock, removable devices
<LaserJock> System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<fowlduck> LaserJock, basically I want my hard drive to mount on boot, but everything else has to be manual
<fowlduck> LaserJock, does that truly not automount it by unchecking those boxes?
<LaserJock> yeah, that's the point I believe
<fowlduck> hmm, ok
<fowlduck> now, are those options accessible programatically?
<LaserJock> I would assume so, but I don't know where exactly
<hub> fowlduck: other partitions?
<fowlduck> hub, no, are the options to turn off automounting available to be changed programatically
<hub> gconf
<hub> that is where g-v-m store the things
<fowlduck> ok
<crimsun> /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/
<crimsun> use gconftool-2 to query/set
<fowlduck> crimsun, perfect, thanks
<hub> can somebody review this http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2599 ?
<jsgotangco> good morning
<fowlduck> g'morning
<fowlduck> well, almost good evening where i am
<crimsun> hub: where's the orig.tar.gz?
<hub> crimsun: it didn't get uploaded?
<hub> crap
<hub> *sigh*
<hub> redoing an upload then
<hub> crimsun: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2600
<crimsun> hub: those are some pretty strong versioned build-dependencies. Do you anticipate no requests for backporting to dapper-backports?
<hub> crimsun: it builds on dapper
<crimsun> hub: ok.
<crimsun> hub: the only other suggestion I have is that you change ".org" to "organisation" in debian/control:Description
<hub> ok
<crimsun> let me know the new url, and I'll advocate.
<hub> ok
<fbond> anyone care to look at some packages on revu: midisport-firmware, sclapp, autosmbmnt, magicpipe?
<fowlduck> is it just me or is the calife package rather useless?
<fbond> oh, and lash ... ?
<crimsun> lash has already been synced.
<fbond> oh
<fbond> where the heck did that come from
<crimsun> from Sid
<fbond> I never saw an ITP
<fbond> crud
<fbond> ok, ditch that one then
<fbond> fine memory you have there, BTW
<crimsun> [https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edgy-changes/2006-July/000964.html] 
<fbond> crimsun, there are packages on revu that I uploaded for Dapper, but eventually were brought in as part of the aptget.org spec
<fbond> should those be junked, probably?
<fbond> and can you do that, if so?
<crimsun> If they're in Dapper proper already, they can be archived. I'm not a REVU admin.
<hub> which one?
<fbond> the packages are: fluidsynth-dssi, xsynth-dssi, hexter
<hub> I'll archive then
<fbond> thanks!
<hub> np
<hub> crimsun: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2601
<hub> the newer upload
<hub> time to go
<hub> c-ya
<crimsun> done.
<fowlduck> crimsun, do you use the revu-tools package?
<crimsun> fowlduck: no, but it's a good idea.
<fowlduck> crimsun, just wondering, so if I go to submit something I can save everyone some time
<crimsun> yes, it's a good idea.
<crimsun> ->out for the evening.
<fowlduck> crimsun, night then
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
<bluefoxicy> <crimsun> why not append ||true to whatever p{re,ost}{inst,rm} maintainer script lines as a hackaround?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  directions
<bddebian> Heya gang
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hawkwind> Hi ya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Hawkwind
* Hobbsee isnt here.
<Hawkwind> Heh, dare I ask where you actually are :P
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: i'm driving to pick up a friend.
<fowlduck> Hobbsee, on irc while driving?
<Hawkwind> Oh.  Well have fun and be safe
<fowlduck> Hobbsee, thats worse than a cellphone
<Hobbsee> fowlduck: no, buti should be driving, but i'm here
<fowlduck> Hobbsee, ahh, ok, in that case you are banished hencforth until you pick up your friend, be gone~
<Hobbsee> fowlduck: heh
* Hobbsee leaves, then.
<bluefoxicy> Female removed
<bluefoxicy> Internet stabilized.
<bluefoxicy> heh.  "There are no girls on the internet" is quickly turning into "there are plenty of girls on the internet, and some of them aren't lesbians"
<bluefoxicy> I swear the net is going through puberty or something.
<bddebian> bluefoxicy: :-)
<lukaswayne9> Hello!  I'm running edgy right now.  I'd to compile some packages for dapper, how can I set something like that up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> set up a chroot?
<bddebian> Or a pbuilder, either one
<lukaswayne9> Do you know of any nice guides on helping me with that?
<lukaswayne9> what's the difference between chroot and pbuilder?
<bddebian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<lukaswayne9> thanks
<bddebian> NP
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<imbrandon> crimsun: ping got a few minutes to walk me though something ?
<imbrandon> if its a bad time np
<crimsun> imbrandon: give me 2 mins, plesae
<crimsun> please^
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> sure
<crimsun> imbrandon: what's up?
<imbrandon> well i have a fresh dapper install on this lappy ( ppc ) with NO pbuilders setup yet , was wondering if you could step me through makin a edgy one ( i have done it in the past but never cleanly always had to mess with it for days to get it working )
<imbrandon> thought maybe you could help me with the right way (tm)
<crimsun> imbrandon: well, there are at least 2 ways on dapper
<imbrandon> is there one you recomend ?
<imbrandon> i ahve pbuilder and stuff installed etc just not configured at all
<imbrandon> on this box
<crimsun> imbrandon: the easier way is probably: cp /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh ~/pbuilder-dapper && mkdir -p ~/pbuilder/result && ~/pbuilder-dapper create --othermirror deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main | deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe | deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper restricted | deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<crimsun> err, sorry
<crimsun> imbrandon: the easier way is probably: cp /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh ~/pbuilder-dapper && mkdir -p ~/pbuilder/result && ~/pbuilder-dapper create --othermirror deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main | deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe | deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy restricted | deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse
<imbrandon> ok cool thanks a ton crimsun as i said i have done it in the past and got it working just never "the right way"(tm) from the start
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> crimsun: then after thats done i can just use it normaly like , pbuilder clean , pbuilder update , etc etc etc ?
<crimsun> imbrandon: there's no real need to use 'clean' regularly
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> do i rename it to ~/pbuilder-edgy also when done ?
<crimsun> if you're using dapper's debootstrap/pbuilder, no
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> just have to know thats an edgy one
<imbrandon> ok
<crimsun> well, you can also just dpkg -i edgy's debootstrap and pbuilder packages
<imbrandon> hrm
<crimsun> then just cp /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh ~/pbuilder-edgy && mkdir -p ~/pbuilder/result && ~/pbuilder-edgy create
<imbrandon> that might be better i think, dont think it will cause problemns do you ?
<crimsun> it hasn't caused any problems on the debian-amd64 shell I'm using
<imbrandon> coo; thanks
<imbrandon> cool*
<crimsun> np
<\sh> moins
<highvoltage> moin moins
<dholbach> good morning
<rob> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey rob
<Gloubiboulga> morning dholbach, rob
<rob> hiya Gloubiboulga
<dholbach> heya Gloubiboulga
<Toadstool> 'morning
<Gloubiboulga> Do we have a clear policy about UVF and NEW packages (after UVF) in universe for edgy?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<dholbach> -> UniverseFreeze
<TheMuso> Hey guys. Could some MOTUs please have a look at my merges in revu? These are libibtk, and speech-dispatcher. I also have other packages, espeak, and lsr, which also need review. I particularly would like priority given to espeak and speech-dispatcher, as these will eventually be moved into main and seeded, so they need to be in ASAP.
<Gloubiboulga> thanks dholbach
<crimsun> July 13th is ... pretty imminent.
<dholbach> spoken like a true motu :)
<Toadstool> :)
<dholbach> that's why I talked to mdz in Paris
<crimsun> I mean, I'm hurrying through merges as fast as humanly possible given work constraints, but ...
<dholbach> there's too much to do
<dholbach> revu, upstream versions, merges, etc
<Gloubiboulga> can we directly upload new release packages (packages already in ubuntu but not in debian)? I think I've never had to do this before
<crimsun> 0ubuntu1s? sure.
<Gloubiboulga> ok, thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> freeflying|away: please feel free to upload zhcon-0.2.6; I'll be pretty busy this week
<freeflying|away> crimsun: me too, heh
<crimsun> ah, ok
<Gloubiboulga> TheMuso, added on my TODO list, wil have a look at your packages (if nobody's already started)
<Gloubiboulga> s/wil/will
<TheMuso> Gloubiboulga: Thanks a lot.
<TheMuso> Those priority packages are spec related, much appreciated.
<crimsun> I'll do espeak now.
<TheMuso> crimsun: Gloubiboulga looked at espeak previously, noting a few things, which I have fixed up.
<crimsun> TheMuso: suggestion: in debian/control:Description, use "text to speech system (TTS)" first. I wasn't familiar with the acronym.
<TheMuso> oh ok
<crimsun> (2nd para)
<TheMuso> That was a copy and paste. :)
<crimsun> looks solid
<TheMuso> Ok, if there is nothing else, I'll put this slightly revised one up. :)
<crimsun> ok, let me know the URL, please
<TheMuso> on revu I mean.
<crimsun> (right)
<TheMuso> Hey Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hi TheMuso
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: where in particular are you?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: At home atm.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: fair enough
<jsgotangco> heh
<crimsun> "in #ubuntu-motu"
<TheMuso> crimsun: Ok its up.
* Hobbsee blames ajmitch 
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Were you wondering anything more specific?
<crimsun> looks good.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: yeah, i was
<TheMuso> crimsun: Ok thanks a lot.
<crimsun> TheMuso: np
<ajmitch> hi
<TheMuso> Hey ajmitch.
<Hobbsee> hi stranger named ajmitch
<ajmitch> :P
<crimsun> wow, a real live StevenK upload :p. Two!
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, it happens occasionally, when he's poked into working.
<crimsun> oh, Three.
<ajmitch> crimsun: really? amazing
<crimsun> Hobbsee: he must be jumping often
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Are you still a MOTU hopeful, or are you a MOTU for real?
<crimsun> (she's getting the bofh down, that's for sure)
<ajmitch> hah
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: i'm not a MOTU.
<TheMuso> heh
* Hobbsee might never apply for it.
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Right.
<Hobbsee> you never know
* TheMuso will once he doesn't have to do several successive uploads to revu to get a package right.
<Gloubiboulga> TheMuso, espeak uploaded
<TheMuso> Gloubiboulga: Thanks heaps.
<crimsun> :)
<Gloubiboulga> TheMuso, np :)
* ajmitch should try & do MOTU stuff sometime
<ajmitch> before I get poked into uploading as well
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee will poke you for uploads, dont worry.
<ajmitch> wonderful
<Hobbsee> in fact...
<TheMuso> heh
<crimsun> hmm, that's ... odd.
<crimsun> click on speech-dispatcher and get "directory (/var/revu/revu1-incoming/speech-dispatcher-0606292345/) of upload (2554) not found"
<TheMuso> Got the same thing.
<seaLne> i'm having problems trying to package a new program in its Makefile.defs it specifies "-I/usr/local/ssl/include -I/usr/sfw/include" which don't exist if i change the ssl one to be /usr/include/openssl/ it dosen't compile, any ideas?
<crimsun> I take it said package doesn't use autotools?
<seaLne> no
<seaLne> it has these defined:
<seaLne> INCDIRS  = -I/usr/local/ssl/include -I/usr/sfw/include -I. -Ilib
<seaLne> LIBDIRS  = -L/usr/local/ssl/lib -I/usr/sfw/lib -L.
<seaLne> i already changed the normal stuff in the Makefile but this has me confused
<TheMuso> Makefiles suck for this reason. :)
<TheMuso> IMO
<crimsun> I wonder why it says -I/usr/sfw/lib instead of -L/usr/sfw/lib
<TheMuso> What is sfw anyway?
<seaLne> no idea
<seaLne> that was my next question
<seaLne> :)
<crimsun> that should be documented in the source's README/INSTALL/foo
<seaLne> its not
<crimsun> how courteous
<TheMuso> Gloubiboulga: Thanks for the mail.
<MadMan2k>  I've got some general questions regarding packaging:
<MadMan2k>  if I add lets say -march=athlon-xp to debian/rules, the package still has the suffix _i386. is this correct?
<crimsun> seaLne: how does it use SSL in the preprocessor statements? (Paste an example #include)
<crimsun> MadMan2k: yes, but that's Very Bad Practice.
<TheMuso> MadMan2k: AFAIK yes.
<Yagisan> yeah, but if you do add -march=athlon-xp, MadMan2k, it won't be acceptable for ubuntu
<Yagisan> bah. too slow
<MadMan2k> thx, just wanted to know this for my personal use :)
<seaLne> crimsun: weird now if i correct the ssl bits it still builds
<crimsun> seaLne: as it should.
<seaLne> yeah which was why i was confused before :)
<MadMan2k> next one: is it safe to generally use CDBS?
<seaLne>  /usr/sfw seems to be a place to symlink stuff in solaris?
<StevenK> crimsun: Don't make me kick you. :-P
<ajmitch> hello StevenK
<crimsun> StevenK  :p
<Hobbsee> hi StevenK
* StevenK waves, and jumps on Hobbsee.
* Hobbsee is splattered on the ground again.
<ajmitch> more squashed Hobbsee to clean off the channel again
<Hobbsee> hehe, yeah, go ahead and try
* Hobbsee will just stay here to haunt you.
<Hobbsee> and to throw furry eyeballs at people.
<StevenK> Just me, or the entire channel?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: entire channel, of course
<Yagisan> o_O I had to read that twice Hobbsee. missed the eye first time.
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: what, you expected me to throw furry people around???
<StevenK> Maybe he meant 'furry balls'
* Yagisan changes his meds
* ajmitch blinks
<ajmitch> ok..
* StevenK curses screen for preserving the environment it was started in, not one it's been connected to from.
<ajmitch> rather annoying at times, isn't i?
<StevenK> Indeed.
<StevenK> If I run gnuclient by accident, it starts the X client on :0.0
* Hobbsee smacks StevenK 
<StevenK> Ow!
<ajmitch> what a surprise
<crimsun> oh the violence.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<StevenK> You should see the bruise she left. :-P
* Hobbsee is violent, yes.
<Hobbsee> hehe
* StevenK ponders eating dinner.
* Hobbsee steals StevenK's dinner, so he cant eat it
<StevenK> Whatever. It's only my mothers spagetti bols.
<StevenK> From Liar Liar, "I've had better."
<seaLne> for those of you not totally uninterested /usr/sfw is where SunFreeWare.org stuff is installed on solaris
<StevenK> Hah. I was about mutter 'FHS', and then I read 'on Solaris'.
<Hobbsee> could be tasty
<TheMuso> seaLne: Interesting.
<MadMan2k> quick question: how can I alter the prefix to /usr/local7 using cdbs?
<MadMan2k> * /usr/local/
<TheMuso> THere is a cdbs variable that can be set to specify alternate configure flags. Not sure if it is possible to override the prefix that way. A cdbs guru will have a better idea about that.
<MadMan2k> thanks, I'll try: DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS
<Seveas> \sh, you around?
<\sh> Seveas: somehow :)
<Seveas> \sh, you run your own jabber service, right?
<\sh> Seveas: yepp
<Seveas> which daemon?
<\sh> ejabberd
<Seveas> (and if you have time to answer: why that one)
<Seveas> does ejabberd have an msn transport?
<\sh> because it's more stable then jabberd2..I used first jabberd2 in the beginning, and the core modules (s2s, c2s etc.) had problems with utf8 xml characters etc.
<\sh> Seveas: all transports are external...so you can plug them in easily. for msn you should use PyMSN-t
<Seveas> thanks!
<\sh> Seveas: but ejabberd integrates MUC, PubSub, and an rudmentary irc transport
<rob> actually, we are working on a server side "transport" for jabber for freenode :)
<Seveas> \sh, is the hoary version any good or would you recommend a backport of the dapper version?
<Seveas> rob, sounds nice
<\sh> Seveas: I'm using a selfbuild 1.0.0 version of ejabberd...
<\sh> Seveas: on hoary that is
<Seveas> thanks again, wont bother you with more questions 
<\sh> Seveas: I'm happy to help :=
<MadMan2k> still trying to cahnge --prefix using cdbs - anyone an idea?
<kelmo> MadMan2k: COMMON_CONFIGURE_FLAGS or DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS  as per /usr/share/doc/cdbs/cdbs-doc.pdf.gz
<MadMan2k> tried both but it still sets --prefix=/usr
<MadMan2k> but in case of  DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS Im getting my prefix appended at the end
<Toadstool> MadMan2k: in my wide-dhcpv6 package I use DEB_MAKE_INSTALL_TARGET += prefix=$(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr
<Toadstool> kinda ugly but at least it works...
<kelmo> or, forget the autotools cdbs class and configure by a hand written command . . .
<Toadstool> and then forget about cdbs and even debhelper and do it all by hand :)
* Toadstool hides
<kelmo> well, you can go to that extreme too ;-)
<dholbach> MadMan2k: do you first include stuff and then use deb_configure_extra_flags?
<MadMan2k> yep
<kelmo> set the var first
<azeem> how about modifying the universe irc clients to connect to #ubuntu/irc.freenode.net by default, rather than #debian/irc.debian.org by default?
<azeem> apparently, at least some of them do so
<MadMan2k> kelmo: just did so and it doesnt recognize any options at all
<kelmo> MadMan2k: then my menory fails me, sorry
<kelmo> memory*
<Toadstool> when you include the file it defines the var and overrides any previous definitions, doesn't it?
<MadMan2k> ok the solution is: DEB_CONFIGURE_PREFIX
<MadMan2k> I hate this undocumented shit
<Toadstool> why do you use it then? :)
<tseng> thats what you get for using CDBS
<MadMan2k> its easier to look it up in the source then write the source myself :D
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Toadstool> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<\sh> sivang: ping
<\sh> sivang: python2.5 will be standard in edgy?
<DanielC> What do I do after uploading a package to Revu? Should I do anything to get someone to notice it? :)  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2592
<seaLne> DanielC: jump up and down that usually works
<bddebian> DanielC: You can try to poke an MOTU reviewer but it will get noticed
<DanielC> :)
<bddebian> seaLne: ;-)
<seaLne> i'm having a problem with dpatch: http://pastebin.ca/79504
<seaLne> ubuntu_01_debianisation.dpatch: script expects -patch|-unpatch as argument
<DanielC> Laser_away was interested in the guides, so I'll ping him when he's not away.
<bddebian> seaLne: What is dpatch call-all?
<seaLne> no idea
<seaLne> when i've used dpatch before it just worked
<bddebian> Hmm, I've never seen that
<bddebian> Not that, that means anything, I'm dumb ya know :-)
<seaLne> on a different question when i ram dh_make it created a -doc package in debian/control aswell is that a new requirement?
<lukaswayne9> I registered by pgp key with launchpad and joined the new contrib group last night, but my uploads are still getting rejected
<TheMuso> seaLne: Was the package using dpatch originally?
<seaLne> its a new package
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<bddebian> seaLne: I don't believe that the -doc package is required but you might want to check policy on that
<TheMuso> What made you decide to use dpatch?
<seaLne> is there a reason not to?
<seaLne> http://pastebin.ca/79508 is the .dpatch file
<TheMuso> Not as far as I know. I just remember when I was putting a patch together for a new package, I was advised to include it in the .diff.gz, and not as a patch file itself.
<TheMuso> But I guess it depends on the package.
<seaLne> i recently had to break up the nasty "everything in the .diff.gz" of k3b so i could merge it, so i'm pretty against that :)
<lukaswayne9> Why is kopete in the revu?  Isn't it already in main?
<TheMuso> Others who have had more experience are in a better position to comment however.
<seaLne> lukaswayne9: presumably the uploader wanted people to look at it
<kelmo> TheMuso: i always use a patch management system for even minor changes to upstream source
<TheMuso> Hmm right.
<kelmo> TheMuso: but, that is personal preference only
<TheMuso> I guess it depends on how big the changes are.
<kelmo> i don't think policy demands it
<TheMuso> Right.
<lukaswayne9> Is there a reference for the icons on the left side for the revu2?
<TheMuso> kelmo: I just took crimsun's advice re patching. :)
<bddebian> tritium!!
<bddebian> tritium: How have you been man?
<tritium> hey bddebian :)
<tritium> great, how about you, bddebian?
<bddebian> OK thanks.  Stupid as ever ;-)
<tritium> No you're not.  What are you up to?
<bddebian> tritium: Merges and annoying Debian Developers. :-)  You?
<tritium> bddebian: working a lot, both at work, and around the house/yard
<bddebian> Ah yes, the "joys" of home ownership ;-)
<tritium> yep :)
<lukaswayne9> Is linda broken in edgy?
<havoc> hmm, new bitlbee released
<Gloubiboulga> TheMuso, the short description for speech-dispatcher-flite is really what you want?
<Sp4rKy> hy
<bddebian> Heya Sp4rKy
<Sp4rKy> \sh_away, do you have a few minutes for pv ?
<Sp4rKy> please MOTU's , i and Lut1n would packaging e17 for Universe repositories
<Sp4rKy> but all the CVS / tarball are already debiannized
<ogra> Sp4rKy, ask upstream to remove that
<Sp4rKy> so does it exist another way ...
<Sp4rKy> ogra, yes ... but the problem is they don't want remove that at all
<ogra> then tell them we cant package it
<Sp4rKy> isn't there another way ?
<Sp4rKy> Gloubiboulga, said me \sh have packaged wine, whereas source tarball are already debianized
<ogra> there is a non debianized source tarball as well
<Sp4rKy> k
<ogra> are you sure the *real* upstream tarballs (the ones used for suse and redhat etc) ahve a debian dir ?
<Sp4rKy> yes
<Sp4rKy> there is onluy the CVS (debianized) and tarball at freedesktop.org (debianized)
<ogra> well you could repackage the upstream source, but thats considered to be very very dirty
<Gloubiboulga> ajmitch, is it possible to update the edgy pbuilder on tiber?
<Sp4rKy> so 'll not be accepted to REVU ://
<Sp4rKy> and if we ask upstream to create another tarball which is not debianized ...
<ogra> Sp4rKy, if you do it from CVS it shouldnt do any harm to remove the debian dir ... tag it as a cvs package in the version
<Sp4rKy> k
<ogra> i'm just looking at enlightenment.org ... its considered unstable still ...
<Sp4rKy> yes
<Sp4rKy> so i can use dpkg-buildpackaje -us -uc
<Sp4rKy> and the package could be accepted at REVU ?
<ogra> i guess so ...
<Sp4rKy> k
<bddebian> LaserJock!
<LaserJock> bddebian!
<cypher1> hi all
<LaserJock> hi  cypher1
<cypher1> hi LaserJock
<bddebian> Hello cypher1
<cypher1> hi bddebian
<cypher1> today i am planning to continue my learning to packaging
<cypher1> :)
<bddebian> Great :-)
<\sh> re
<LaserJock> hi \sh
<\sh> merging via umts ... ugh
<bddebian> wb \sh
<crimsun> we need an impromptu revu hour
<LaserJock> yeah
<\sh> after UVF?
<\sh> we have too many merges left
<LaserJock> maybe we should try to clean out some of the non-NEW REVU stuff
<LaserJock> since that might have problems after UVF
<\sh> do we get merges from not-now-motus on revu?
<crimsun> I think a couple people have been using revu for that
<LaserJock> probably not merges, but bug fixes etc
<LaserJock> the stuff with just a hammer and no light bulb on REVU
<\sh> hmmm...do you think it would be a better idea to put package fixes as attachment to the bugreports in lp?
<\sh> and to not use revu for those packages?
<bddebian> Aye, but what about merges?
<LaserJock> well, there is a lot of that before we had the motu-reviewers LP team
<crimsun> we should just ask people to file LP bugs for merges and package fixes
<LaserJock> and really started using Malone for workflow
<bddebian> Think revu could add an icon for 'already in archive' or something?
<AnAnt> if I have a new software that wasn't in Ubuntu nor Debian before, can I add it to REVU ?
<\sh> public webspace to upload those merges, just like I do e.g.?
<\sh> AnAnt: yes
<crimsun> bddebian: if it's already in the archive, arguably it should be filed on LP
<LaserJock> bddebian: that's what the light bulb, or lack of, is for
<crimsun> filed in^
<AnAnt> k
<bddebian> Oh, hmm
<bddebian> Well I started trying to 'review' but apparently I am not thorough enough.  I see comments on there that I am like "wow, how the hell did you catch that.." etc :-)
<LaserJock> same here
<LaserJock> I think that it's good to have a 2 stage review that way
<LaserJock> let dopes like us do the initial review to catch the simple things, and then pass it along for the in-depth grilling ;-)
<bddebian> Hehe, there ya go :-)
<\sh> you can only learn from that ;)
<bddebian> Oh no, "Mr. Sunshine" is back ;-P
<jpatrick> I dislike sunshine
<LaserJock> heh, you'd like my line of work then
<bddebian> \sh: Don't you know us "old dogs" can't learn "new tricks"? ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: I learn every day something new...you should too ;)
<bddebian> I'm incapable ;-)
<crimsun> I get plenty of sunshine from this lcd.
* Yagisan also learns something new each day. eg How much food can a 6 month old eat. I tell you it's amazing what they can pack away and still claim to be hungry.
<crimsun> Yagisan: you were a wee lad once, too.
<Yagisan> crimsun: I still *am* a wee lad
<LaserJock> Yagisan: I'm more amazed at how much they can put out ;-)
<crimsun> that's kinda scary
<Yagisan> crimsun: I'm only 24
<crimsun> younguns!
<Yagisan> well, physically anyway
<jpatrick> you are 9 years older than me
<LaserJock> crimsun: hah! you aren't that old
<crimsun> LaserJock: I'm younger than lamont, true.
<Yagisan> LaserJock: oh yes. That is impressive
<\sh> lol
<zul> crimsun: everyone is younger than lamont :)
<\sh> crimsun: this is not so difficult to be younger then lamont ;)
<crimsun> hehe
<bddebian> Hmm, I doubt that I am
<crimsun> you've got to be in your late 40s, then
<bddebian> Oh.. Hmm.  I thought 37 was ancient around here? ;)
<zul> it is
<crimsun> fogey :p
<bddebian> :'-(
<\sh> bddebian: that's 2 years more then me ;)
<LaserJock> bah, you guys are all ancient ;-)
<LaserJock> actually, I was looking at Andreas' survey results and the average ages was somewhere around 29 I think
<zul> wohoo...im above average
<jpatrick> LaserJock: I guess me < *
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> basically it looked like it was mostly 20s and 30s
* Yagisan petitions for more 10 year old devs to bring the average age down
<LaserJock> heh
<jpatrick> Yagisan: you're half-way there
<Yagisan> physically yeah - mentally I feel much older :(
<crimsun> kids will do that to you
<bddebian> Yagisan: Heh, mentally I feel like an 80 year old :-)
<bddebian> crimsun: OK Mr. Impromptu revu.  Gonna give us a tutorial? :-)
* bddebian is looking at kmplayer which already has shitloads of comments
<crimsun> bddebian: when I finish the alsa-utils merge
<bddebian> crimsun: :-)
<Yagisan> crimsun: I felt old before I had them. although I have seemed to age more now
<LaserJock> bddebian: http://mentors.debian.net has some good review info under the "For Sponsors" part
<LaserJock> btw, we should look at their newly redone site
* Yagisan drags bddebian and the other 80 year olds off to play lawn bowls. Last one still breathing after the match wins!
<LaserJock> \o/
<LaserJock> ouch, that hurt ;-)
<bddebian> Yagisan: Heh
* Yagisan starts to wheeze. Must outlast bddebian. *cough* *cough* *splutter*
<highvoltage> Yagisan: you will last
* bddebian has a cigarette...
<highvoltage> bddebian fades in comparrison to you :)
<LaserJock> I didn't think a diety could die ;-)
* Yagisan really should have gone to bed some 6 hours ago
<LaserJock> no wonder you're feeling so old, you always go to bed when you should be getting up :-)
<bddebian> Heh
<Yagisan> LaserJock: don't worry. The kids will wake me up in 2-3 hours
<Yagisan> sleep is for the weak! (Famous Last Words, before lapsing into a coma)
<bddebian> Yagisan: Amen brother :-)
<LaserJock> I don't seem to do so well without sleep
<LaserJock> I just get sick
<Yagisan> I just get cranky and stop caring about should I stop and think before opening my big mouth.
<Yagisan> I've had my foot in my mouth so often, that I'm used to the taste
<Gloubiboulga> \sh, is it possible for any tiber user to update the edgy pbuilder or an admin has to do it?
<Gloubiboulga> and hi :)
<\sh> Gloubiboulga: if you have sudo rights, you can do it, if not, only admins
<\sh> Gloubiboulga: you need an update?
<Gloubiboulga> I don't have sudo rights, so I can't do it
<Gloubiboulga> \sh, yep, to test goffice build
<Gloubiboulga> it takes ages to build on my box
<\sh> Gloubiboulga: ok...one moment :)
<Gloubiboulga> \sh, thanks :)
<\sh> Gloubiboulga: done
<Gloubiboulga> \sh, thanks again
<\sh> Gloubiboulga: you're welcome
<bddebian> LaserJock: Light buld is supposed to mean it IS in the archive?
<bddebian> Err s/buld/bulb/
<bddebian> Oh, lightbulb means NEW, never mind...
<bddebian> How many advocates is a package supposed to have before upload?
<crimsun> 2
<bddebian> And why are there so many comments and so few advocates?
<crimsun> because Gloubiboulga and I haven't gotten around to tag-teaming
<bddebian> Gah, I have got to fix my server box.. :-(
<\sh> 0:1 Portugal vs France
<zul> good...go allez france
<crimsun> hah, many of my coworkers left early and don't plan to return today because of that game
<\sh> zul: penalty goal ;)
<zul> portugal should have never won
<\sh> the plan was, that germany should lose the championships...and they did
<\sh> did anyone tried cowdancer instead of pbuilder?
<Yagisan> \sh thats a shame. I'd prefer germany over italy
<zul> cowdancer?
<Yagisan> \sh: not yet. I found pbuilder on tmpfs is fast enough for me
<crimsun> man, if I could have pbuilder on tmpfs...
<\sh> was it cowdancer, or do I mix names again?
<Yagisan> crimsun: how much ram do you have ?
<crimsun> Yagisan: 512 MB
<Yagisan> ah
<crimsun> I'm a bit wary of putting more RAM into a machine that I don't own, though
* Yagisan saved for about a year to buy 1.5GB (+ 12GB swap)
<crimsun> (this is a Canonical-sponsored ThinkPad)
* Yagisan physically can't add more
<\sh> france wins
<\sh> with 1:0 versus portugal...means germany has to play against portugal
<Yagisan> and yes, sometimes I do get more then 50% swap used o_O
<Gloubiboulga> I hope the french team will lose
<Gloubiboulga> if not people will scream in the streets all night
<Gloubiboulga> I want to sleep
<Yagisan> Gloubiboulga: you want italy to dive again ?
<Yagisan> ah. damm lag
<Gloubiboulga> Yagisan, I don't care actually, I don't like football/soccer
<Yagisan> Gloubiboulga: I just wanted to see a good match (and when the only other thing on is tv shopping, soccer looks real good)
<Gloubiboulga> hehe
<hub> Gloubiboulga: welcome to the club
<jpatrick> Gloubiboulga: I hope Portugal will lose
<Gloubiboulga> jpatrick, tss tss
<jpatrick> Gloubiboulga: Rolando is a b*******
<Gloubiboulga> I guess you're right, I've never heard of him ^^
<jpatrick> he's a Portugese strikers
<\sh> oh it was the frist half .. france didn't win ;)
<AstralJava> Never heard of Rolando either... :) But now the second half calls.
<hub> do I have to go throught REVU for a package update in universe?
<LaserJock> to an existing Ubuntu package?
<hub> yeah
<hub> that even Debian hasn't updated
<hub> (for Edgy off course)
<LaserJock> no, you don't need REVU
<LaserJock> if it's a bug fix, merge, or sync it is preferrable to use LP, IMO
<hub> it is none of these
<hub> or I haven't found them
<LaserJock> what exactly do you want then?
<bddebian> Sounds like packaging of a newer upstream version?
<Sp4rKy> does anyone could says me if audacious seems good (i've just uploaded it)
<rob> how does one request a sync if a new package just entered debian unstable?
<bddebian> rob: It will get synced automagically afaik
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: I don't see todays upload yet
<rob> ah, ok. how long does it take?
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, k
<bddebian> rob: That I don't know, sorry
<rob> :)
<\sh> rob: the ubuntu package is versioned with XubuntuY or is it just the plain debian package now?
<rob> I would say just plain debian as it isn't in Ubuntu yet
<\sh> rob: ask keybuk how it works nowadays
<rob> ok :)
<rob> ah, look at that, it is in edgy already
<rob> but its still the debian version
<bddebian> rob: It will always be the Debian version unless an Ubuntu specific change is necessary.
<rob> yep
<rob> I'll mess around with it later
<bddebian> crimsun: How long are we leaving these packages out on REVU without response from the uploader?  Many of them seem to go back to January, etc
<\sh> shit..even thinkpads are hot
<crimsun> bddebian: I'm making a concerted effort to process them quickly today/tomorrow
<crimsun> [but right now I have to finish this alsa-utils merge] 
<bddebian> crimsun: Is there anything I can do on REVU?
<crimsun> absolutely, continue chugging through them
<LaserJock> yes, review
<bddebian> I'm trying but so far many of them need changed/re-uploaded, etc :-)
<LaserJock> yep, kinda like those NeedsInfo bugs
<bddebian> Yeah :-(
<bddebian> LaserJock: Oh, I got a new response from a DD.  "What's a .desktop file?" :-)
<\sh> bddebian: bug id?
<\sh> france wins
<lionelp> :)
<bddebian> \sh: He responded privately, not on the bug unfortunately :-)
<\sh> that's sad
<Gloubiboulga> yeah
<LaserJock> bddebian: I'm afraid that is not going to be an uncommon response
<bddebian> Well they are going to love all the bugs I've been submitting then :-)
<LaserJock> I hope so, we really need to raise Debian's .desktop awareness
<DanielC> LaserJock: ping
<LaserJock> DanielC: yeah, I saw it, I'm in a meeting at the moment
<DanielC> LaserJock: You're a mind reader :)
<LaserJock> DanielC: I saw a few changes that need to be done
<fowlduck> hi
<LaserJock> DanielC: I'll try to comment as soon as I can
<DanielC> Thanks!
<Gloubiboulga> hi fowlduck
<bddebian> Ack, gotta go home.  Later folks
<hub> wasn't there something about having all the packages in bzr?
<LaserJock> hub: yep
<LaserJock> and it was approved I believe
<hub> ok so I have to do that before committing this update
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> I mean, I'm not really sure but it depends on the package. most  packages aren't in bzr yet I don't think
<hub> it is not yet
<crimsun> LaserJock: pretty much any main package I touch is in bzr
<LaserJock> Main I can believe, but Universe I doubt
<crimsun> yeah, I've done a few universe ones
<LaserJock> but I haven't really looked
<crimsun> certainly not all the ones I've merged, though
<LaserJock> I know of a few
<hub> I didn't put the one I merged either
<hub> the fun thing is that I do the merge on dapper
<hub> check in pbuilder for edgy
<hub> :-)
<crimsun> that's precisely how I'm doing mine
<hub> I don't wnat to fsck up my laptop for now
<crimsun> I kinda need my system stable :-)
<hub> after desktop con / OLS, maybe
<crimsun> come late August I'll dist-upgrade
<hub> I'll do it before possible
<hub> y
<LaserJock> I might just chroot it for a while
<LaserJock> I ran soley Dapper for a long time, but Edgy is so short
<hub> I have been running dapper since December
<hub> I install fligh2 on this laptop
<hub> crap, I have pbuild that package
<crimsun> hoo-rah, all my named main ones merged and bzr pushed.
<LaserJock> \o/
<crimsun> ah crap, and just like that there's a newer Debian revision :-P
<LaserJock> wha?
<LaserJock> that sucks
<crimsun> no biggie. I'm in cahoots with pkg-alsa-devel anyway :p
<LaserJock> ohhh, cahoots ;-)
<freeflying|away> crimsun: the maintainer of zhcon will upload the latest release today
<crimsun> freeflying|away: hooray
<LaserJock> TheMuso: the whole spec thing is a little confusing for me too
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Its not just the specs, if how one works with them in launchpad sometimes.,
<LaserJock> yep
<crimsun> there's no workflow doc?
<fowlduck> hallo
<LaserJock> well, all the stuff I've seen on LP is very general
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-06
<crimsun> erm, I keep forgetting it may not seem logical if you don't have a software engineering background, sorry
<LaserJock> but I managed to get a spec approved, I'm happy about that
<LaserJock> takes a bit more than I thought
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications is fair
<crimsun> have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_development_process if you're not familiar with it
<hub> uh ohj
<hub> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ <- the tab for Edgy point to Dapper
<LaserJock> oops
<fowlduck> dum dum DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!!! (cue scary music)
<hub> time to go
<crimsun> hub: it's the diabolical scheme that Edgy Doesn't Yet Exist.
<fowlduck> oh the humanity
<Toadstool> yiha France's just won the semi-final!!!
<raphink> Toadstool: _just_ won? tu as un lag sur ta tl ? ;)
<Toadstool> raphink: non non mais j'ai tran un peu dans le bar o j'tais, c'tait un peu le bordel pour sortir :)
<raphink> ah oki
<raphink> :)
<raphink> bon allez au lit
<Toadstool> bonne nuit
<raphink> merci
<ryanakca> grrr... is there a way to set REVU up not to display e-mails? ex: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2439
<ryanakca> my email is now in google, and now I just had a kaboom in spam. (~1 per month to 25 in 3 days...)
<mukund> ryanakca: i get > 100 every day
<mukund> because i have my firstname@gmail.com
<mukund> and everybody with that first name thinks he owns the account
<ryanakca> :)
<mukund> and hands out the address to others, subscribes it to all sorts of junk, etc.
<mukund> i don't use it for mail anymore
<bluefoxicy> um
<tseng> Spam Happens (TM)
<tseng> get a filter
<bluefoxicy> I thought I re-uploaded pax-utils a day or two ago
<ryanakca> tseng: eh hunh
<bluefoxicy> it hasn't hit revu, is this automated or is somebody doing this every week or what
<mukund> tseng: gmail comes with a filter.. but the spam is random in this case.. even legit mails for those firstname guys are spam for me
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: did you reupload the entire source package?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun: whatever "dput pax-utils_0.1.13-0ubuntu1_source.changes" does
<tseng> depends on how you built it
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: did you build it with -sa?
<bluefoxicy> I built it with -S -rfakeroot
<crimsun> that's why
<bluefoxicy> ok, I'll try again.
<crimsun> -S -sa -rfakeroot [...] 
<bluefoxicy> damnidt
<bluefoxicy> I typed my password into the gpg agent
* bluefoxicy typed his gpg passphrase into gksu earlier trying to run synaptic
<bluefoxicy> Already uploaded to revu.tauware.de
<bluefoxicy> Doing nothing for pax-utils_0.1.13-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<crimsun> remove the .upload
<crimsun> or use -f
<bluefoxicy> Uploading via ftp pax-utils_0.1.13-0ubuntu1.dsc: Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of pax-utils_0.1.13-0ubuntu1.dsc
<bluefoxicy> *thud*
<crimsun> sorry, not a REVU admin
<bluefoxicy> yeah.  I'll wait.
<ajmitch> try again
<bluefoxicy> I need to figure out that orig.tar.gz thing, I'm sure it doesn't want a thousand copies of that uploaded.  At least it says it doesn't.
<ajmitch> yes it does
<bluefoxicy> ok I'll just wait for that to go through then.
<ajmitch> please join https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-universe-contributors/+members
<bluefoxicy> ... okay o.o
<mankey> the new amarok packages, from http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141, are similar to the ones in http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/, or are they more stable?
<mankey> i mean, is the former repo more official than the latter?
<crimsun> "more official"? No.
<mankey> crimsun: then why did i get a rss from kubuntu.org earlier today?
<mankey> crimsun: as though it's something new
<mankey> crimsun: oh, so for more stability i need to wait for a backports version?
<crimsun> mankey: http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ should point to the latest. In this case, it's http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141/
<crimsun> mankey: so "no, one is not more official than the other" since they're identical.
<Laser_away> crimsun: you use KDE?
<crimsun> Laser_away: I use all the desktops in some fashion
<crimsun> sound doesn't care what DE is being used. It's either functional and audible, or it's broken.
<Laser_away> heh, do you have a primary one? I thought you used KDE a lot but couldn't remember
<crimsun> I use screen mostly, followed by GNOME/KDE/whatever
<LaserJock> cool, similar here
<Hobbsee> hi all
<zul> hey
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey zul and LaserJock :)
<TheMuso> Hey Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hi TheMuso
<ajmitch> afternoon all
<Hobbsee> hi stranger
<scundi> hi all, any word on when the next 'revu day' is?
<LaserJock> I think people are working on it
<scundi> organising a day?  ahh ok
<scundi> how does it work, is it a meet on irc, or real life...
<LaserJock> that and MOTUs trying to work through the review
<Hobbsee> presumably that'll be after all the syncs and all that?
<Hobbsee> a lot of revu stuff currently is merges, iirc...
<LaserJock> just a day for MOTUs can focus on REVU
<LaserJock> there are a lot of NEW packages on REVU
<Hobbsee> scundi: not in real life
<LaserJock> we need to focus on stuff that will be affected by UVF since that is on the 13th
<scundi> rightio, ta
<scundi> what's uvf?
<LaserJock> Upstream Version Freeze
* scundi looks up wiki
<LaserJock> that point at wich we don't take new upstream versions and the automatic merge/sync process stops
<LaserJock> scundi: wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<LaserJock> imbrandon: ping?
<imbrandon> ping
<imbrandon> err pong
<imbrandon> lol
<LaserJock> whatever, you're alive
<imbrandon> heh yea , and kickin tonight wasup bro ?
<imbrandon> oops just noticved the PM
<imbrandon> i dont see queriers easy , one sec
<bluefoxicy> crud
<bluefoxicy> more font packages are screaming at me
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<bddebian> ajmitch!!!  Where ya been man?
<LaserJock> bddebian: that's bad when Keybuk says stuff like that ;-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: the great lost continent of Four-Ecks
<bddebian> LaserJock: Aye, no shit :-)  Hi btw
<bddebian> ajmitch: Ahh
<zul> four ecks?
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> otherwise known as australia
<zul> heh...oh yeah...penal colony ;)
* Hobbsee murders zul, as we're a bunch of convicts who know no better.
<bddebian> Oh and here all this time I thought it was the penile colony
<zul> Hobbsee: lol
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee has had enough sex jokes to last a long while!
<zul> heh
<LaserJock> poor bddebian ;-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: heh
<bddebian> Man, Hobbsee is a chanserv?  How frightening.. :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: in multiple places, yes.
<ajmitch> bddebian: learn to never get on the wrong side of Hobbsee
<bddebian> Aye
<Hobbsee> you mean ther'es a right side?
<TheMuso> Of course there is. :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<LaserJock> gotta be
<zakame> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi zakame!
<bddebian> Heya zakame, jsgotangco
<zakame> heya Hobbsee bddebian
<zakame> back home now
<imbrandon> moins zakame
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya db
<imbrandon> err bddebian
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> damm tab complete ;)
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<Hobbsee> anyone around to upload to universe?  maybe Gloubiboulga?
<raphink> Hobbsee: when are you going to go to TB ?
<crimsun> we're around, but the daemon's down.
<Hobbsee> raphink: no idea
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah ok, so it's down for everyone then.
<crimsun> i.e., no one will be able to upload
* Hobbsee glares.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> what on earth is with this package.
<Hobbsee> dpkg-source: error: file knmap_2.1.orig.tar.gz has size 1705099 instead of expected 1705259 <-- odd.  think this one's having trouble.
<Hobbsee> raphink: dont know when i'm going to TB - probably when it's at a sane time.
<shawarma> Hobbsee: did you download that from the archive?
<Hobbsee> shawarma: yeah, i grabbed the debian current, which fixed the package whihc had been packaged wrongly in the previous version.  it's wokring now :)
<shawarma> Hobbsee: If the info in the .dsc doesn't match the files, something is very wrong somewhere.
<shawarma> Hobbsee: I see. Nevertheless, the orig.tar.gz should be the same in Ubuntu and Debian.
<Hobbsee> shawarma: i think i was grabbing the debian.dsc against the ubuntu .orig.tar.gz, cos it was repackaged
<Hobbsee> as it was originally bz2'd
<crimsun> err, don't do that.
<crimsun> that's usually where the discrepancy arises
<Hobbsee> crimsun: tht's what grab-merge grabbed.
<crimsun> it grabbed the bz2?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no, but the last version was a bz2 from upstream, so ubuntu repackaged it
<Hobbsee> so the ubuntu dsc wouldnt have the same size as the now later released .tar.gz?
<crimsun> same orig.tar.gz filename?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i believe so
<crimsun> yeah, you'll need to grab the orig.tar.gz from Ubuntu, then
<Hobbsee> once the bz2 was converted, of course it was
<Hobbsee> crimsun: if i'm requesting a sync for this anyway, wont all of the ubuntu stuff be ignored, and the debian unstable package be brought to ubuntu?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: if the same orig.tar.gz version is used, then only the diff.gz, dsc, and source.changes will be
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
* Hobbsee thinks that it isnt hte same .orig.tar.gz, but it's named as if it is.
<Hobbsee> that's what i suspect, anyway.
<Hobbsee> oh man, do they always have TB meetings at 2000UTC?
<robitaille> Hobbsee,  yes
<Hobbsee> oh grr.
<Hobbsee> pity
<Hobbsee> raphink: that's the answer then.  when i'm really really awake.
<Hobbsee> early
<dholbach> good morning
* Hobbsee waves to dholbach 
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i've been merging :)
<dholbach> i noticed! :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i saw i only had two merges for june!  shameful!
<Hobbsee> s/june/july
<jsgotangco> i have none at all!
* jsgotangco grins
<Hobbsee> crimsun: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/knmap/+bug/52053
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52053 in knmap "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync version 2.1-1 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: thanks
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: bad!  :P
<crimsun> Hobbsee: I'm pretty sure they can't take the orig.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> crimsun: well, bleh, okay.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: go ahead and reject it, then do the merging manually, pretending there's a real delta.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: argh, drat.  debian and ubuntu versions of the same file are really both different sizes.
<crimsun> so it'll be 2.1-1ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> crimsun: oh does that end up working?
<crimsun> well, yeah, it won't be a sync from the archive's perspective, but it will be a sync for all practical purposes
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what happens next version then?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: you have to continue this fake syncing until the next orig.tar.gz
<crimsun> Hobbsee: like 2.1a, 2.1.1, or 2.2, ...
<Hobbsee> crimsun: right, yep.  so i take ubuntu's orig.tar.gz, and effectively sync it?
<crimsun> then you can request a proper sync from Debian
<crimsun> well, you'll have to actually merge the changelog entries.
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> yeah
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: http://www.buntudot.org/2006/07/06/buntudotorg-radio-podcast-2/  posted ( with LaserJock Interview )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice okay :)
<\sh> moins
<shawarma> Anyone care to take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2555 ?
<shawarma> Hmm... guess not. :-)
<crimsun> shawarma: in debian/copyright, the phrase "Any code not declared GPL is free for all uses" is ambiguous
<shawarma> crimsun: It's taken directly from the source file.
<crimsun> please ask for clarification if the author{,s} are reachable
<shawarma> How is it ambiguous?
<crimsun> for the precise reason that "free for all uses" does not explicitly state what precisely that freedom entails
<spacey> you might as well relicense it to gpl then, all code is GPL :p
<crimsun> are those portions public domain? are they free but with some restriction like "you can't use this code to assassinate presidents"?
<shawarma> I'm not sure I see what you mean. Could you give an example of what you're not sure would be allowed? It makes it easier for me when phrasing the question to upstream.
<shawarma> hmm... I don't see how you could possibly be in doubt as to whether or not it'd be allowed to assassinate presidents with it when it says "free for all uses"..
<crimsun> free for all uses doesn't cover for-profit
<crimsun> it also doesn't cover redistribution of source and/or binary
<crimsun> the reason is that "free for all uses" is so contextually loaded
<shawarma> I suppose.
<Toadstool> good morning everybody
<shawarma> crimsun: I just thought of something. Since the version of dcraw included in rawstudio also includes the GPL parts, the rest must effectively be GPL, right?
<crimsun> shawarma: the rest of what?
<shawarma> crimsun: the rest of the source code.
<crimsun> according to the copyright, it is GPLed
<crimsun> the only thing that /may/ be an issue is the wording "free for all uses", which simply needs to be clarified.
<crimsun> that's it.
<shawarma> Right. I'll figure something out. thanks for your help!
<crimsun> np
<screeb> Hi!
<screeb> I am trying to package e-smith for ubuntu (originaly desinged for CentOS)
<screeb> The changelogs I have doesn't match the debian standards
<dholbach> hi screeb
<screeb> Anyone knows what I should do (rewrite all the changelogs?)
<dholbach> what do you mean by that?
<dholbach> debian/changelog is maintained separately of ChangeLog, CHANGES or whatever the upstream changelog is called
<screeb> so debian/changelogs should only deals with the changes I made?
<tseng> yes.
<screeb> ok :)
<tseng> one entry per revision
<dholbach> install devscripts and use    dch -i -Dedgy
<screeb> ok, thanks
<AnAnt> I have a problem with packaging, the Makefile has this line: install -m 4711 file destdir
<AnAnt> which sets the file with +s mode
<AnAnt> now, after I create the deb package & install it, the file is not in that mode, why is that ?
<Toadstool> dh_fixperms removes the sticky bits
<Toadstool> use -X option if you really want it
<ogra> but consider thrice if you really need it ...
<Toadstool> indeed
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> ok, I the package I am adding, I see that mandrake has added some stuff to it, am I allowed to import that or not ?
<zul> hey
<AnAnt> in the Common mistakes
<AnAnt> it says that I should NOT change the source tarball even if the directory layout is not in package-version format
<AnAnt> I did that but when I run debuild I get this tarball: package_version-revision.tar.gz
<dholbach> move the originial tarball to package_version.orig.tar.gz
<phanatic> hi people
<dholbach> unpack it, add debian/ dir, then   debuild -S
<dholbach> that will give you a nice .diff.gz
<AnAnt> oh yes, I found my mistake
<AnAnt> I named it package-version.orig.tar.gz instead of _ !
<AnAnt> thanks
<lionelp> Does somebody have time to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2615 ?
<phanatic> lionelp: i'll have a look
<lionelp> thanks phanatic
<phanatic> cool package name btw ;)
<dredg> ha. hahaha. oh god.
<dredg> try not to restart *that* flamewar that hot-babe caused on debian-devel :)
<lionelp> :)
<lionelp> phanatic: it's a cool software used by my collegues, so i decided to package it :)
<phanatic> nice :)
<phanatic> i'd rather see real women tho ;)
<lionelp> :)
<phanatic> lionelp: just a small issue, see my comments :)
<lionelp> Ok, thanks
<Mithrandir> lionelp: you're aware that the package has been deemed inappropriate in the past?
<lionelp> hum... no :)
<Mithrandir> it has.
<lionelp> Ok, so we have to forget it, right ?
<Mithrandir> yes, please.
<lionelp> No problem !
<Mithrandir> cheers.
<jsgotangco> heh
<phanatic> oops :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<bddebian> Hobbsee: I see you got knights working :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yeah.  somehow.
* Hobbsee has forgotten how now.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: oh yeah, now i remember....
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ajmitch had suggested taking one of the sets of double brackets out in the rules, then it worked fine.
<bddebian> Nice
<zakame> hi gang
<phanatic> hey bddebian, Hobbsee, zakame :)
<Hobbsee> hi phanatic and zakame
<zul> hi zakame
<bddebian> Hi zakame, phanatic, zul
<zul> hey
<zakame> heya phanatic Hobbsee zul bddebian
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> @ hi zul
<Hobbsee> too many Z names.
<zul> yes we are taking over
* Hobbsee considers naming herself Zarah.
* ajmitch will stay as ajmitch{,_}
<zul> its a cult
<zul> like girl guides
<bddebian> Nice, another desktop file gets added in Debian
<Sp4rKy> hey motus
<Sp4rKy> today i start packaging of torsmo and autoscan :)
<zakame> hmm what's the current merging procedure now?  Do I still follow the old procedure in Dapper?
<ajmitch> see topic - general practice is grabbing merges where you last touched the package, afaik
<zakame> well I just saw MOTU/merges and its still very much the old process, just confirming
<Hobbsee> zakame: merge-o-matic makes merging a lot easier
<tseng> Hobbsee: I still dont use MoM
<tseng> i am old school
<Hobbsee> tseng: i never said you had to, i said it makes it easier (often, anyway) :P
<jsgotangco> ajmitch: don't be so harsh on zakame, he's $2500 richer now
<tseng> I used to do it completely from memory when I was the only guy doing mono
<jsgotangco> which is a *LOT* of money here
* jsgotangco beams
<ajmitch> poor zakame
<zul> party at zakame's place
<bddebian> tseng: Me either, it's a pain :-)
<tseng> bddebian: finally, someone agrees
<bddebian> I think it's more steps that grabbing the Debian package and manually merging in our changes :-)
<Sp4rKy> checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... no
<Sp4rKy> checking for XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext... no
<Sp4rKy> what must i add to B-d ?
<tseng> libx11 libxext?
<Sp4rKy> libx11-dev && libxext-dev, isn't it ??
<tseng> right.
<zakame> ajmitch, zul: lol
<bddebian> Go Sp4rKy, go Sp4rKy ;-)
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, thx :)
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, i'm packaging torsmo
<Sp4rKy> i've a few strange issue ...
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... no
<Sp4rKy> checking for XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext... no
<Sp4rKy> what package must i include ?
<AnAnt> I need help regarding patches
<AnAnt> in the Ubuntu help it says, that if I am to modify anything in the source , I should put it in debian/patches
<AnAnt> I did the steps
<AnAnt> all until putting the patches list in 00list
<AnAnt> now, how do I instruct the debian packager to apply those patches ?
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: Didn't tseng just answer you? :-)
<Sp4rKy> oups, i didn't see
<Sp4rKy> but is it libx11 or libx11-dev ?
<tseng> -dev
<tseng> and you figured it out for yourself
<bddebian> AnAnt: Depends on the packaging system.  If it's dpatch, it should get picked up automagically if its in 00list
<tseng> why ask twice?
<bddebian> :-)
<Sp4rKy> tseng, bddebian i've already add them to B-D but doesn't work any more
<tseng> then you should ask us about that
<AnAnt> bddebian: I did use dpatch
<AnAnt> bddebian: but when I ran pbuilder it did not apply the patches
<Sp4rKy> tseng, sorry :(
<AnAnt> bddebian: so I shouldn't add anything in the rules file ?
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: dpatch is a build-dep, isnt it?
<bddebian> AnAnt: If it has ../foo/bar/dpatch.mk in the rules, no.  Do you know that any of the patches are getting applied?
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: yes, it is in Build-Depends
<AnAnt> bddebian: no it does not have any dpatch in the rules file
<hub> there is no mugshot package in edgy?
<AnAnt> bddebian: so how should I add it ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: If you are using CDBS, add the following line to rules:  rules/dpatch.mk
<bddebian> With the proper path of course
<AnAnt> what if I used debhelper ?
<azeem> AnAnt: dpatch has documentation on how to use it in debian/rules AFAIK
<bddebian> Then you have use use somethign like dpatch apply-all
<AnAnt> ic
<AnAnt> thx
<bddebian> Heya azeem
<azeem> hi Barry
<AnAnt> ok, I did that, I am getting this: applying patch 01_description to ./ ... failed.
<bddebian> AnAnt: Then your patch is wrong :-)  Did you use dpatch-edit-patch to create it?
<AnAnt> err, hang on, I think I know the mistake
<Toadstool> re
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi bddebian
<MadMan2k> I guess I should avoid installing things in /usr/local? (packaging gimp 2.3.10 right now)
<AnAnt> I am getting an error when I run "dpatch call-all -a=pkg-info >patch-stamp" : 01_description.dpatch: script expects -patch|-unpatch as argument
<bddebian> AnAnt: I don't think you need call-all but I am no dpatch expert
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> ls
<bddebian> :-)
<zakame> MadMan2k: using stow might help
<MadMan2k> right now im installing it to /opt and copying making gimp-2.3 in /usr/bin/ and /usr/share/applications
<Sp4rKy> http://pastebin.ca/80570
<Sp4rKy> this is my issue during pbuild of torsmo
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: You are missing a build-dep somewhere
<bddebian> Do you have xlibs-dev or whatever it is now?
<Sp4rKy> i've added xlibs-deb , libx11-dev and libxext-dev
<Sp4rKy> :)
<Sp4rKy> i've added them :)
<zakame> try looking for the old xlibs-split script somewhere, that also tells good x build-deps
<Sp4rKy> xlibs-dev are needed
<bddebian> This looks conspicuous:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -Wall -g -O2 -Wl,-z,defs -Wall -W -c x11.c
<bddebian>  -I. -I. -I. ?
<Sp4rKy> yeah
<Sp4rKy> strange
<bddebian> One of those should be -I/usr/include/X11 ?
<Sp4rKy> but if i do ./configure && make &&make install , it works
<hub> I have an app foo that builds its own libs
<hub> can I name the package foo-libs ?
<Sp4rKy> libfoo are better i think
<zakame> hmm what are the .sos?
<bddebian> zakame: Literaly .sos or .so ?
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: Are you passing anything to make in your rules?
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, only the defaut configuration created by dh_make
<zakame> bddebian: .so
<bddebian> That's doesn't help me any Sp4rKy :-)  $(MAKE) <what?>
<bddebian> zakame: sonames
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, only $(MAKE)
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: Ah, OK
<Sp4rKy> build-stamp:  config.status
<Sp4rKy>         dh_testdir
<Sp4rKy>         # Add here commands to compile the package.
<Sp4rKy>         $(MAKE)
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: How about configure?
<Sp4rKy> config.status: configure
<Sp4rKy>         dh_testdir
<Sp4rKy>         # Add here commands to configure the package.
<Sp4rKy>         CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS) -Wl,-z,defs" ./configure --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) --build=$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE) --prefix=/usr --mandir=\$${prefix}/share/man --infodir=\$${prefix}/share/info
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, any idea ?
<bddebian> zakame: It allows the library to point to different (correct?) versions.  So the app can always lookf ror libfoo.so  but libfoo.so may symlink to libfoo.so.1.2 or some such
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: Are there any LDFLAGS in your rules?
<Sp4rKy> no
<Sp4rKy> only LDFLAGS
<zakame> bddebian: erm I wasn't asking about sonames, I was asking about hub's app, in particular the names of the build libs
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: ??
<bddebian> zakame: Oh, hehe, sorry
<bddebian> Oh, what are THE .sos, not what are .sos :-)
<zakame> no prob :)
* bddebian makes a note to learn to read
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, no LDFLAGS in my rules, only CFLAGS
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: Hmm, ok
<zakame> great, done the first merge for apollon
<zakame> was able to reduce the diff to go without the ecess POs
<zakame> gn8
<zakame> gn8/away zzz
<bddebian> gnight zakame
<bddebian> OK, this is invalid but is there a better way to do it other than to split it into multiple lines?
<bddebian>         install -m 644 support/{mp3.conf,mp3_with_mysql.conf,mysql_schema} $(CURDIR)/debian/libapache-mod-mp3/usr/share/doc/libapache-mod-mp3/examples
<bddebian> Not my code btw :-)
<zakame> use $(shell foreach) ?
<bddebian> zakame: ?
<bddebian> Sorry my regexp foo sucks majorly
<zakame> that's in make right? I suppose you can use a foreach-do-done snippet then
<zakame> a bit longer, but a bit more readable
<bddebian> No, this is debian/rules
<zakame> you can still use that, its a makefile
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, it works :)
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: Excellent, what was it?
<Sp4rKy> i've just add --x-libraries=/usr/include/X11 :)
<zakame> anyhow gn8 really :D
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, i've add --x-libraries=/usr/include/X11 to the configure target and it works correctly now :) thx for your help
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: Gah, you fixed it, nice work :-)
<bddebian> zakame: Gnight, thx
<mitsuhiko> hoi
<mitsuhiko> does anybody know if edgy will ship python2.5?
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ apt-cache show python2.5
<dholbach> Package: python2.5
<dholbach> Priority: optional
<dholbach> Section: universe/python
<dholbach> ...
<dholbach> see you later
<dholbach> *wave*
<phanatic> bye dholbach
<bddebian> Later dholbach
* bddebian hugs dholbach on the way out..
<dholbach> bye phanatic, bddebian
<bddebian> w00t, another desktop file added in Debian..
<Ramunas> Hello
<Ramunas> was Opera added to ubuntu's repositories?
<Erlang> sounds unlikely to me.
<Ramunas> http://opera.com/pressreleases/en/2006/07/06/02/
<Ramunas> By using the Ubuntu Add / Remove Programs feature, users can choose to install a wide variety of applications. This announcement continues the drive to ensure Ubuntu gives real choice and real flexibility as well as an easy to use interface that everyone can use.
<Erlang> well, that's a recent announcment.  Give it some time.
<Ramunas> i'm just really curious :)
<ogra> it depends ... you should have dapper-updates enabled to get the last version of gnome-app-install and/or gnome-app-install-data
<ogra> that will use the opera repo to install it automatically
<Ramunas> so if user has updates lines in his sources.list uncommented he'll be able to install opera via apt-get?
<Ramunas> did i get this right?
<ogra> nope
<Ramunas> please explain
<ogra> if a user had updates enabled (which is the default) he will get new data for the add/remove feature that enables him to install opera with one click
<Ramunas> thanks for explaining
<Ramunas> and do you have any idea when will this happen?
<Ramunas> its not yet avaible, isn't it?
<ogra> should be in the next uptade of gnome-app-install-data
<ogra> i run edgy here, so i cant verify if it has hit dapper :)
<Ramunas> ah :)
<Toadstool> re
<Toadstool> could someone review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2621 please? :)
<Ramunas> ogra: thanks for your answers, bye bye
<bddebian> Toadstool: Give me a sec
<mukund> offtopic: does anyone here have windows and can quickly check just 1 page for me in IE please?
<bddebian> mukund: Sure
<MadMan2k> I want to replace gimp from teh repositories with my own version but not split it up in gimp-data etc
<MadMan2k> how can I avoid problems with other packages like xsane which depends on libgimp?
<hub> MadMan2k: you have to have the same packaging
<hub> MadMan2k: or you'll have to change all the packages
<hub> alternatively using the "Provides" field in the control file
<MadMan2k> cant I do something with Replace/ Provides?
<hub> you will have to install it using apt anyway
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<MadMan2k> could "Provides: libgimp2.0" do it, or does it ahve some version appended?
<MadMan2k> *have to have
<MadMan2k> but perhaps I'll just try to split it up - wanted to dig into this sometime anyway
<bddebian> Toadstool: Sorry, test building now...
<LaserJock> any Ruby people about?
<bddebian> Damn REVU has a buttload of packages on it...
<crimsun> this x transition is /fun/
<crimsun> as in http://futurepast.free.fr/you-are-my-pony.png  fun
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Hi crimsun
<crimsun> hi
<LaserJock> I love crimsun's random pony pics
<bddebian> I just love crimsun ;-P
<bddebian> Heya dholbach
<dholbach> hey bddebian
<LaserJock> dholbach!
<bddebian> LaserJock: Oh, I pinged panthera last night and he claims he is going to upload Scilab 4 this weekend
<dholbach> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> bddebian: excellent, hopefully that is true
<bddebian> Well I'll keep bugging the shit out of him :-)
<LaserJock> good
<LaserJock> I didn't pursue it
<LaserJock> and it never got done so...
<LaserJock> I'm currently building the MOTU Science lists-that-rock-the-world ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Cool, show me when you are done
<LaserJock> k, check out http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/merge_list.html
<LaserJock> and http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/all_list.html
<LaserJock> I had to modify lucas' scripts to grab the new MoM reports
<LaserJock> and I refreshed the lists for edgy, etc.
<bddebian> Oh, cernlib can't be done yet
<LaserJock> so MOTU Science now has 452 source packages :-)
<bddebian> Nice
<dredg> dholbach: hello
<dholbach> heya dredg
<dholbach> nice to see you again
<dredg> :)
<dredg> i've been spending all my time doing horrendous things to breezy :)
<dholbach> haha - great :)
<dredg> nearly at dapper though :)
<dholbach> welcome to the future :)
<dholbach> ... or something
* dredg laughs
<bddebian> Bah, Dapper is old news.. ;-)
<dredg> once dapper is done i can start looking at edgy. i reckon it'll be a month before I can do that though
<sladen> LaserJock: what subset are those lists on your site of?
<dredg> bddebian: yeah, yeah. it took me an age to figure out kerberos nfs breakage between breezy and dapper
<LaserJock> that is Electronics, Math, and Science sections of the repos + misc. packages that are science related
<LaserJock> sladen: oh, they come from the edgy repos
<sladen> LaserJock: those scripts look useful, could they be put somewhere to generate the same information set for other packages
<sladen> LaserJock: the information is actually presented in a useable form
<LaserJock> sladen: yes, they come from lucas
<dredg> dholbach: i just made a goobuntu usplash for dapper. i'm tempted to take awful photos and leak them to slashdot
<LaserJock> sladen: wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiDistroTools , but I had to tweak them a little for edgy
<dredg> they'd have to be really blurry and grainy, just to kick off the conspiracy theorists :)
<dholbach> dredg: hahahaha - that'd be so cool!
<LaserJock> sladen: http://tiber.tauware.de/~lucas/versions/ has more lists some of which are general to Universe
<Toadstool> re
<Toadstool> bddebian: the warning when building mmpython is normal, current dpkg doesn't know about the new python policy
<dredg> dholbach: and it looks like i have to go to the next UDS :)
<dredg> had intended to go to paris but managed to book 3 weeks in the US that overlapped.
<dholbach> dredg: nice, i'm happy to see you there next time
<dredg> sabdfl was in the office a couple of weeks ago and told me to go
<dredg> liam (another guy working on goobuntu) managed to make it though
<dholbach>  rock ' n ' roll :-)
* dholbach hugs dredg
<tseng> goobuntu as in google?
<bddebian> Toadstool: Ah, of course, silly me
<dholbach> dredg: spread the rumour :)
<Toadstool> bddebian: np :)
<dredg> OMG NO COMMENTZ!!1
<tseng> sigh
<dredg> yeah, goobuntu as in google
* bddebian wonders when Winbuntu is coming out
* tseng wonders how long to choke bddebian to make him pass out
<dredg> no, it will never be released. yes, it's based on ubuntu. it's purely for google engineers though
<tseng> yes, I am aware
<dredg> just making sure ;)
<tseng> I am not a frothing fanboy
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> tseng: :'-(
<dredg> i'll try and get some tshirts made up and bring them along
<sladen> bddebian: WinFOSS
<bddebian> heh
<Toadstool> ping another motu than bddebian to review mmpython :)
<crimsun> Toadstool: debian/copyright: mmpython should be (C) 2003-2005, not just 2003.  debian/mminfo.1: You'll want to capitalise "June".  Otherwise it looks good.
<Toadstool> crimsun: ok thanks
<bddebian> crimsun: Damn man, how do you catch that crap
<TheMuso> bddebian: grep for copyright?
<crimsun> bddebian: magicalponies.
<bddebian> Gah, why do I even ask... :)
<Toadstool> crimsun: why 2003-2005 by the way?
<LaserJock> hmm, somehow crimsun has tapped the power of the magical ponies for super MOTU strength ;-)
<Toadstool> heh
<bddebian> LaserJock: crimsun is core-dev now, don't insult him like that.. ;-P
<crimsun> Toadstool: the release dates for three latest releases
<LaserJock> bddebian: yes, but he's doing MOTU reviewing so ...
<LaserJock> he must have some other pony power for core-dev
<Toadstool> crimsun: ok
* bddebian would make a comment but would probably get /kicked again :)
<Toadstool> do it and run faster than ever :)
<jrib> Hi, for this package, I need to change the debhelper version to 5.07 but how would I know to do this?  Is it always just the version I have installed despite the fact the control file that got created had 4.0.0 in there?
<jrib> this package=http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2511
<LaserJock> jrib: you look at what the current version of debhelper is
<dredg> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= current.version.of.debhelper) in your control file
<bddebian> jrib: Change debhelper (>= 4.0.0) to debhelper (>= 5.0.x) in debian/control
<LaserJock> I have 5.0.7ubuntu13 installed so I would use >= 5.0.0 and 5 in debian/compat
<jrib> k, makes sense, thanks everyone
<imbrandon> crimsun: dosent share his pnie power ;) ----> [04:42]  <crimsun> best picture ever. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/files/no-pony-for-you.jpg
<tseng> damn right no pony for you
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> moins everyone
<Toadstool> hey imbrandon
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya LaserJock podcast posted if you dident already notice ;)
<LaserJock> I saw it, haven't listened to it yet. I'm afraid that I'll sound way stupid :-)
<Toadstool> bddebian, crimsun: feel free to advocate and upload mmpython now that I've applied what crimsun's advised me to do :)
* Toadstool hides
<imbrandon> hahahah nah it sound good , buut i'm a tad bias
<crimsun> Toadstool: sure, make us use Find, eh?
<Toadstool> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2622 here you have
<Toadstool> :)
<crimsun> done.
<Toadstool> thanks
<crimsun> np
<bddebian> Damn, beat me to it
<crimsun> you can upload if suits your ponies.
<Toadstool> bddebian: it's up to you ;)
<bddebian> Nah, screw you all now.. :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: now that isn't very CoCish ;-)
<Toadstool> heh
<bddebian> Toadstool: uploading
<Toadstool> thanks bddebian
* Toadstool hugs bddebian & crimsun 
<bddebian> Did persia / Emmet ever apply for MOTUship?
<LaserJock> not sure
<crimsun> he's not listed
<LaserJock> there is a fairly big list at the ubuntu-dev LP page
<bddebian> Grr, fscking maxima
<LaserJock> hehe
<bddebian> Later folks
<LaserJock> cya bddebian
<ajmitch> morning
<TheMuso> Hey ajmitch.
<jrib> hello
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Still in AU?
<ajmitch> TheMuso: yes
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso and ajmitch
<TheMuso> Hey imbrandon.
<LaserJock> poor ajmitch ;-)
<ajmitch> I know..
<Toadstool> hi ajmitch
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-07
<imbrandon> anyone else here use yaboot and dual boot with osx ?
* TheMuso used to.
<zul> hey
<SynrG> i gather i'm in the right place to look for help with #43516?
<SynrG> wait, never mind.  it says status is "fix released"
<SynrG> i had better get a better problem description from this user :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ajmitch> hello
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, what's shakin'?
* ajmitch shrugs
* jsgotangco wonders what to do today
<LaserJock> merges :-)
<bddebian> jsgotangco: Yeah, you can have mine! :)
* jsgotangco runs
<Toadstool> g'night
<ajmitch> bddebian: why haven't you finished yours yet?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Because I'm lame
<bddebian> I'm going to stop any Science packages though, they are a PITA
<bddebian> ;-P
<crimsun> bddebian: well you could always help with the X transition...
<bddebian> crimsun: What can I do?
<crimsun> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/x-pkgs is a list of packages. We're working on libs right now.
<crimsun> (libxrender is already done but not marked as such)
<bddebian> crimsun: What do they need?  Merges?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> syncs preferred as always, but merges.
<crimsun> there's no MoM. We're by-handing them.
<bddebian> I do that anyway
<bddebian> I thought we strayed from Debian?
<crimsun> we diverged in the monolithic days
<crimsun> now we're realigning
<bddebian> crimsun: Which should I do?
* bddebian pulls libxtst
<crimsun> sorry, I was doing alsa fixes
<crimsun> (still doing them, back in ~5 mins)
<bddebian> crimsun: When you return.  For syncs just do an LP sync request like I do for my Universe packages?
<crimsun> bddebian: only if they're true syncs (which in this case is an actual version bump, like from 1:1.0.0 -> 1:1.0.1)
<crimsun> bddebian: otherwise you'll have to fakesync
<crimsun> (i.e., fakesync when Ubuntu & Debian have identical orig.tar.gz /names/ -- which guarantees an orig.tar.gz mismatch)
<crimsun> bddebian: also, make sure all the build-deps are available in the archive first
<bddebian> crimsun: libxtst built fine in pbuilder
<crimsun> but it can't be uploaded yet
<crimsun> it's blocked on the transitioned libxext
<crimsun> hopefully mith will upload that in the morning
<bddebian> Ah, hmm
<bddebian> So, what should I do?
<crimsun> see if any others in that list can be uploaded :)
<crimsun> in libs, that is
<bddebian> Damn libxi needs libxext also
<bddebian> as does libxinerama
<crimsun> I think most of the rest are blocked on something else. I checked earlier, but a second pair of eyes never hurts.
<bddebian> libxkbui?
<crimsun> blocked on transitioned libxt
<Hobbsee> crimsun: your statement means x is still broken?  i was hoping you wouldnt say that.
<crimsun> argh, need to fix libxrender
<bddebian> crimsun: Doesn't that page say rodarvus did libxt?  Or is it not uploaded yet?
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<crimsun> bddebian: that page only tracks who grabbed a LOCK
<bddebian> Well I'm not sure there's anything for me to do then
<crimsun> it doesn't say whether the LOCK was released, whether a transitioned/merged source package was uploaded, or whether one was uploaded-built-published
<crimsun> you have to check the source packages' pages -> build logs
<crimsun> Hobbsee: broken, dunno. being transitioned, yes.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: right, cool.  i might be able to build stuff again then
<ryanakca> I don't want to jump to conclusions... but... is archives.ubuntu.com down, or is it a local problem? http://pastebin.ca/81030
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: looks like a local problem - i can still connect to the kubuntu.org repos
<crimsun> ryanakca: that looks like a proxy issue.
<crimsun> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<ryanakca> proxy?
<crimsun> Err http://ku
<ryanakca> hmmm... never used one...
<crimsun> yes, it's accessing localhost:4001
<ryanakca> hmmm... is there a list of packages installed with aptitude?
<ryanakca> I'll try looking threw there...
<DarkMageZ> crimsun, so it's not just me having issues finding libXrender.la?
<crimsun> DarkMageZ: apps should not be looking for it.
<DarkMageZ> i'm trying to compile rhythmbox with a custom patch =D
<crimsun> just about anything building against X Window System won't build in Edgy until the transition is complete.
<crimsun> particularly if what you're trying to build is 1) GTK+-based; 2) relies on .la
<DarkMageZ> hmm, this is on the dapper box...
<DarkMageZ> i did "apt-get build-dep rhythmbox", odd
<crimsun> hmm, in Dapper? It should work.
<crimsun> are you using Dapper's rhythmbox source package, too?
<DarkMageZ> grabbed it from launchpad manually, the 0.9.3.1, and the .diff to apply the ubuntu patches. then the diff i'm using to fix an issue
<DarkMageZ> what package should libXrender.la be in?
<crimsun> we don't ship it.
<DarkMageZ> hmm, very odd... cause it's the ubuntu rhythmbox source package + http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=68474&action=view
<DarkMageZ> i'll see if it builds without my patch
<DarkMageZ> my refering to not ubuntu
<crimsun> freeflying: zhcon 1:0.2.6-1 was synced (and has built on i386 at least)
<freeflying> crimsun: nice,thx
<bddebian> do be do be doo
<ajmitch> finished your merges?
<bddebian> Nope, waiting on crimsun to finish X first ;-P
<ajmitch> why aren't you doing it instead?
<ajmitch> leaving all the work to crimsun..
* Hobbsee tickles ajmitch 
<ajmitch> oh dear
<Hobbsee> heh
<bddebian> ajmitch: Of course, crimsun is the MacDaddy
<crimsun> I'm a new McDonald's menu item?
<crimsun> I'm pretty ambivalent toward that
<bddebian> Nah, you DA MAN
<crimsun> ...yeah, I think I may prefer being a menu item
<bddebian> (*^&*&%^$\
<bddebian> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bddebian>   libgtkhtml3.8-dev: Depends: libgnomeprintui2.2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes, that's expected
<bddebian> Not by me it ain't :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: started on your zope merges yet? :-)
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> of course 95% will be syncs
<bddebian> of course :-)
<Laser_away> hmm, I wish 95% of my stuff were syncs, obviously I'm doing something wrong :-)
<bddebian> Yeah LaserJock, straighten up
<bddebian> :-)
<LaserJock> well, getting things upstream would definately help
<bddebian> LaserJock: All you have to do is become a DD and maintain your own packages :-)
<LaserJock> heh, I've already got 2 in Debian, that is enough for me
<LaserJock> I don't think I'll become a DD
<LaserJock> too much work and politics for a poor chemist :-)
<bddebian> I wanted to for a long time but changed my mind
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> i could finally see my house in google earth
<imbrandon> hrm where does dch get your email address from ? the local user account ?
<Kibbled_bits> hi all
<Kibbled_bits> is anyone here alive?
<Kibbled_bits> I'm looking to help on the MOTU project
<Hobbsee> Kibbled_bits: heya
<Kibbled_bits> hey Hobb
<Kibbled_bits> I want to get involved in the Ubuntu project I read to get involved in MOTA
<Kibbled_bits> I read some online, so here I am
<Kibbled_bits> :)
<crimsun> Kibbled_bits: great, what are you interested in?
<Kibbled_bits> honestly whatever I can help with
<Kibbled_bits> I'm a programmer
<Kibbled_bits> but have some experience with administration too
<crimsun> Kibbled_bits: we mostly deal with packaging (universe/multiverse) in this channel, but other Ubuntu irc channels have other foci. For instance, #ubuntu-doc is where the docteam coordinates; #ubuntu-kernel is where our kernel team coordinates; #ubuntu-boot, #ubuntu-toolchain, #ubuntu-x, etc.
<Kibbled_bits> I can help packaging
<crimsun> A very important channel is #ubuntu-bugs. It's a great place to get your feet wet with triaging bugs in the projects.
<crimsun> And of course, there're #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu.
<Kibbled_bits> where would you say is the greatest demand
<Kibbled_bits> between here and the bugs?
<crimsun> There's demand everywhere. :)
<Kibbled_bits> thanks for the intro crimsun
<Kibbled_bits> what if I want to help here
<crimsun> A good place to start is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Kibbled_bits> I'm there
<Kibbled_bits> MOTU is related to Debian I assume
<crimsun> if you're not familiar w/ Ubuntu or Debian packaging, try the Packaging Guide on your computer. It's located in the System> Help> System Documentation  menu
<Kibbled_bits> I found the "Requested Packages"
<ajmitch> is it really worth doing a merge of python2.3?
* ajmitch considers
<crimsun> ajmitch: probably, but doko's opinion matters more
<ajmitch> crimsun: I suspect we'll be dropping it from universe, along with zope2.8
<ajmitch> ah, it was synced anyway
<ajmitch> just FTBFS
<Kibbled_bits> thanks crimsun, I'm reading it now
<LaserJock> hmmmmm
<ajmitch> hm?
<LaserJock> so I'm reviewing something on REVU and I decided to check the .orig.tar.gz against the one from the homepage
<LaserJock> the .orig.tar.gz is twice the size of the tar.gz from the homepage
<ajmitch> nice
<ajmitch> probably has 2 copies of the source in it
<LaserJock> supposedly the same version
<ajmitch> yet another Hobbsee_
<LaserJock> ah, yes. that's it ajmitch
<LaserJock> right on
<Hobbsee_> hehe
<Hobbsee_> yes, yet another one
<ajmitch> apt really isn't playing nicely with squid here
<ajmitch> if it uses squid, it nearly always fails to fetch the universe packages file
* ajmitch waves farewell to Hobbsee
<imbrandon> yea the little bit i have delt with squid in the past its been a nightmare ( abet thats only been a very limmited exp )
* Hobbsee pounces on ajmitch 
<ajmitch> darn
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did you get it built,b tw?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea on my ppc, thats why i left and came back i'm on my amd64 now building the i386 and amd64 versions
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
<LaserJock> hmm, so this tarball is also shipped as a debian native, so the package wiped out the debian/ and started over, is that ok?
<LaserJock> s/package/packager/
<imbrandon> i'm gonna try to setup dpkg-cross or something to automate the ppc version though
<imbrandon> anyone here setup a cross toolchain for ppc on i386/x64 ?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: you'd be lucky
<imbrandon> ajmitch yea i might just do the ppc ones by hand although that will get to be a pain later on
<imbrandon> oh well
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, you get to be the first guiney ( sp? ) pig once this finishes building since it was your idea ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: woohoo!  sounds like fun
<Hobbsee> wasnt exactly my idea, per se.
<Hobbsee> besides, it's not like the entire system would break.
<imbrandon> heheh well kinda ;) hehe yea you will still have irssi ;)
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<imbrandon> gnight bddebian
<Hobbsee> night bddebian
<LaserJock> cya bddebian
<imbrandon> cp -R ../official/konversation-0.19/debian/ /home/brandon/files/dapper/konversation/nightly/
<imbrandon> gah
<Toadstool> 'morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<bluefoxicy> I'm amused.
<bluefoxicy> I have 3 tabs in gnome terminal, ran qemu from the first, or something
<bluefoxicy> I'm switiching back and forth, every time I hit the first tab, gnome terminal gets like 4 lines taller.
<robitaille> bluefoxicy,  that looks like bug 35342
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35342 in gnome-terminal "Geometry size of the terminal window increases (dapper)" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35342
<bluefoxicy> robitaille:  Aww, I was going to file "gnome-terminal gets bigger when you play with it"
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<highvoltage> sivang: how's it going with the free space spec?
<TheMuso> c
<\sh> moins
<imbrandon> moins \sh
<freeflying> crimsun: will zhcon-0.2.6 backport to dapper?
<crimsun> freeflying: if the buildd infrastructure can handle it, we'll do it shortly, otherwise it'll block til that's finished
<crimsun> Toadstool: ping, fabbione would like you to be extremely careful when triaging X-SWAT bugs
<Toadstool> crimsun: uh? what did I do?
<crimsun> Toadstool: I have no idea, just relaying the message from -bugs
<Hobbsee> ogra: ping?
<ogra> Hobbsee, pong ?
<Hobbsee> ogra: when you did the merge of rss-glx, werent you going to add xscreensavers-gl as a dep?
* Hobbsee remembers assigning a bug to you about it.
<ogra> Hobbsee, i'll add it, dont worry :)
<ogra> currently i want to get my merges done, then i'll jump on the bugs
<Hobbsee> ogra: okay, i was just glancing around the kde bug list, and saw that one still there and thought "i wonder what happened to that". if you want, i can patch it and you can sponsor it.  /me shrugs.
<ogra> there are a *lot* of screensaver bugs, i'll have to poke aroundin the package a lot
<Hobbsee> that is true
<ogra> it wont get lost, dont worry ...
<Hobbsee> ogra: okay.  i'm still looking for stuff to patch - i'm bored hehe!
<ogra> (with bad luck i'll even have to merge it again if debian updates the package during next week :))
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<rob> hmm, the edgy democracyplayer package has changes to the source?
<shawarma> Could someone please take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2626 for me?
<shawarma> crimsun: It's the rawstudio package again with the copyright changes included..
<shawarma> I'm going to hang out with upstream in a few hours and it'd be really cool if I could tell him that it's in. :-)
<cain__> chz
<\sh> ajmitch: i merged aqsis
<Hobbsee> \sh: he's away for the weekend
<Hobbsee> FYI
<\sh> Hobbsee: ah ok :)
<rob> hi
<rob> heh
<Hobbsee> hi rob
<rob> I'm getting something odd when building a package from the edgy repo for dapper
<rob> dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<rob> am I right to guess that the original source has been changed by whoever uploaded the package?
<Hobbsee> rob: which package, and where did you grab it from?
<rob> democracyplayer
<rob> from the edgy repo
<rob> ok, so I copied the offending files from the orig.tar.gz into the actual unzipped package that I'm building from it, lets see what happens
<rob> the package was recently synced from the debian repo
<shawarma> rob: 'unrepresentable changes to source' often means that there's some binary left from the build process when you're trying to make a new .diff.gz. Could that be the case?
<rob> could be, I'm doing dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa
<shawarma> rob: Usually there's a hint about the offending file.
<shawarma> rob: Do you see it?
<rob> yes
<rob> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to portable/BitTornado/clock.pyc: binary file contents changed
<rob> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to portable/BitTornado/__init__.pyc: binary file contents changed
<shawarma> rob: Yeah, that's it then. You've probably run it from the source directory, right?
<shawarma> rob: a 'find . -name "*.pyc" -print0 | xargs -0 rm ' should to the trick.
<rob> yes, I ran it from the source directory
<rob> being above portable though, same level as debian/
<rob> thats giving me: rm: missing operand
<shawarma> That can't be right...
<shawarma> try: find . -name "*.pyc"
<rob> nothing
<shawarma> what's your $PWD?
<rob> /home/rob/packaging/democracyplayer/democracyplayer-0.8.4.1
<shawarma> oh...
<shawarma> Maybe it's the other way around! Maybe the .pyc files were there before, but now they're not!
<shawarma> That's a new one. :-)
<rob> defiantly new to me :(
<shawarma> rob: Were those two files the only ones it complained about or did you just yank those two out of a long list?
<rob> definitely even
<rob> no, just those two
<shawarma> Ok. check if they're in the .orig.tar.gz.
<rob> the files are, yes
<shawarma> Ok. Put those two back, then.
<shawarma> And if you can, fix the upstream makefile to NOT remove them in the clean target.
<rob> ok
<TheMuso> Gloubiboulga: When you have a minute, speech-dispatcher is ready for you to look at. I think I have learnt not to cut and paste when it comes to packaging metadata. :)
<rob> it looks like the rules file was removing them
<rob> I've commented out the offending line, see what happens now
<rob> hmm, nope
<shawarma> rob: Same error?
<rob> yes
<rob> there don't appear to be any makefiles in the package
<shawarma> rob: You DID put the files back in, right?
<rob> only the one line in the rules file that rm's all the .pyc files, but commenting that out makes no difference
<rob> yes
<shawarma> Are they still around?
<rob> yes
<shawarma> Hmm... Very odd. Could you compare and md5 of what you have in the unpacked dir and the ones in the tarball?
<shawarma> There must be some reason why it thinks they've been changed.
<rob> both files have the exact same md5sum
<Gloubiboulga> TheMuso, my answer won't be very friendly, but you should read the python packaging guide, a lot of things have changed recently
<Gloubiboulga> I have to read it again myself :)
<Gloubiboulga> even better, I have to understand it :p
<TheMuso> Gloubiboulga: Right.
<TheMuso> Is that guide on the wiki?
<Gloubiboulga> no, it's the debian policy
<TheMuso> Gar! Why can't python stop being a moving target?
<Gloubiboulga> http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/
<TheMuso> ah ok
<sladen> oh gawd, what no evilness has python packaging accquired?
<TheMuso> It just seems to me that the way that python stuff is packaged from version to version etc seems to change a lot.
<TheMuso> Thats how I see it anyway.
<TheMuso> Hmmm ok. The guide says that /usr/share/python-support is not used.
<TheMuso> I must have misread what crimsun said to me the other day about python support and locations.
<sladen> maybe we can get crimsun to shed some light
<Electryfier> Hey, does anyone know how to turn source code into .deb installers
<rob> yes
<rob> http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<Electryfier> ok
<Electryfier> thx
<rob> np
<Electryfier> Does anyone know which is the best antivirus in the repositories?
<rob> umm..
<pygi> Electryfier, this is not the right channel :P
<pygi> #ubuntu
<pygi> and ClamAV is mostly only one
<Electryfier> Ok
<Electryfier> then adios
<shawarma> rob: Did you figure the democracyplayer thing out yet?
<rob> shawarma, no
<rob> the only place I can find where it cleans those files is in the rules file, but removing the offending line causes the same error but for about 5 different files
<rob> my brain hurts :(
<shawarma> rob: Try unpacking the orig and applying the diff somewhere else and move the .pyc check the md5sums of the .pyc files in there.
<shawarma> Oh... It's for different files?
<rob> yeah
<rob> hmm my kicker has locked up
<rob> grr
<rob> yeah I might try that, but I'm too tired now
<Hobbsee> hi Kyral
<rob> thanks for the advise though
<rob> *advice
<Kyral> ehlo
<shawarma> If it's different files, then that's not it.
<rob> yeah
<rob> actually, includes those files, plus several other files
<shawarma> Ah, ok.
<shawarma> if you just download the source again and try a dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa.. does that work?
<shawarma> ie. no changes applied by you.
<rob> ok (none were the first time)
<shawarma> When did it stop working then?
<rob> it never did
<shawarma> er... it's not working now.. You're getting "unrepresentable changes" and things..
<rob> yep
<shawarma> So... if it worked in the beginning..
<shawarma> and it's not working now...
<shawarma> at some point it must have begun not working.
<rob> I only just downloaded the source, and tried to build it
<shawarma> rob: No... You said you tried running it.
<rob> ?
<shawarma> 12:35 < shawarma> rob: Yeah, that's it then. You've probably run it from the source directory, right?
<shawarma> 12:35 < shawarma> rob: a 'find . -name "*.pyc" -print0 | xargs -0 rm ' should to the trick.
<shawarma> 12:37 < rob> yes, I ran it from the source directory
<rob> oh..
<rob> I thought you meant "ran pbuilder"
<shawarma> When? Just now or when I asked at 12:35?
<rob> well, I just redownloaded the source package fresh from the repo, and then tried to build, and it fails with the same error
<rob> both
<shawarma> Ah.. That's an entirely different story then. i had no idea pbuilder was involved. :-)
<rob> oh, heh sorry :)
<shawarma> I'll just have to update my pbuilder and try the build.. I'll grab some lunch in the meantime. I'll be back in half and hour.
<rob> ok, well its about bed time for me, so I'll catch you later
<\sh> ok...I'm going down the universe merge list
<shawarma> Could some please take a quick look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2626 ?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Toadstool> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Toadstool
<bddebian> Heya Gloubiboulga
<shawarma> Could I pursuado you to take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2626 ? You've already checked it out once and I've made the changes you proposed.
<shawarma> hub: ^^
<nexu> how do i pick another gpg key to use?
<shawarma> nexu: with gpg? pbuilder? dpkg-buildpackage?
<nexu> just in general
<nexu> i'm trying to sign Release file
<nexu> but it keeps signing with a 'wrong' key
<nexu> i know how to pick another key when building packages
<Toadstool> ping bddebian
<shawarma> nexu: default-key in .gnupg/gpg.conf
<nexu> shawarma: what about the ENV GPGKEY ?
<nexu> doesnt that suppose to work aswell ?
<bddebian> Toadstool: Yo
<shawarma> nexu: Never heard of it.
<Toadstool> bddebian: wanna upload a merge for me? :)
<shawarma> nexu: That does not mean it doesn't exist, though. :-)
<bddebian> slomo: Damn it did you upload anjuta?
<tseng> dholbach: oh cool, can we build gnome stuff again?
<Toadstool> bddebian: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2628
<nexu> shawarma: hmm i read it somewhere about it ...
<nexu> shawarma: but thanks, this works for now
<hub> shawarma: I saw it this morning. didn't have the time yet
<bddebian> Toadstool: Yeah, give me a bit
<nexu> shawarma: i'll dig thru manual more later on about the env GPGKEY
<Toadstool> bddebian: thanks
<slomo> bddebian: yes, why?
<shawarma> hub: Okay. the thing is that I'm going to hang out with upstream in a n hour or so, and it'd be so cool to be able to tell them that it's in. :-)
<zul> hi
<hub> shawarma: you need more than one advocate
<Toadstool> hey zul
<hub> shawarma: and I'm at work atm
<slomo> bddebian: i had the merge (+stuff) ready since 3 days but it didn't build because of libxft-dev
<dholbach> tseng: we're still merging :)
<shawarma> hub: Yes, I know I need two. But one is closer to two than none. :-) But if you're at work, don't worry. I'll bug someone else.
<bddebian> slomo: I know I've had it ready for a week :-)
<slomo> bddebian: oh, before it failed for devhelp but i fixed that... hrm, sorry :( did you enable the gtksourceview and svn plugins too?
<bddebian> No worries, I'm just giving you a hard time :-)
<bddebian> slomo: Can you take the rest of mine too then? ;-P
<hub> elektra hasn't been packaged for Ubuntu?
<slomo> bddebian: i would prefer to not take them ;) i still have enough other stuff todo and many merges :(
<slomo> bddebian: i only took anjuta because it was on one of my transition lists
<bddebian> Excuses, excuses ;-)
<hub> crap libexiv2-dev 0.10 is incompatible with the previous one
<bddebian> Toadstool: Is this a merge?
<Toadstool> yep
<bddebian> OK
<Gloubiboulga> hi bddebian, hi all
<Toadstool> thanks for the upload bddebian
<bddebian> NP
<nexu> gaahh, how do i get scripts for edgy for in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ dlocate /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/edgy
<dholbach> debootstrap: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/edgy
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$
<nexu> Version: 0.3.3.0ubuntu2
<nexu> what version of debootstrap is that?
<ogra> dholbach, i guess he wants it on dapper ;)
<nexu> yah
<dholbach> install edgy debootstrap on dapper :)
<ogra> you should be able to just build edgys debootstrap on dapper and use it ... (thats what we do on the buildds)
<dholbach>  debootstrap    0.3.3.0ubuntu3
<dholbach> and packages.ubuntu.com helps too
<ogra> or if its a pbuilder you care about, just buiold a dapper one and upgrade
<dholbach> it knows versions and containing files
<nexu> yeah its for pbuilder indeed
<nexu> want to make edgy packages from dapper
<ogra> then i'd rather upgrade a dapper one
<nexu> got it
<hub> shawarma: still the same issues. can't advocate
<hub> is there something cleaner than dh_make to generate debian packaging?
<dholbach> dh_make -b <...>; rm debian/{*.ex,*.EX,dirs,docs,README.Debian}? :)
<hub> ah ok
<tseng> mkdir debian/
<tseng> cp -a myotherdebiandir/ .
<tseng> ? :)
<tseng> not recommended
<bddebian> heh
<Erlang> funniest little gamers: http://www.little-gamers.com/
<hub> tseng: I do that usually
<hub> I just wanted to know if I was crazy or not
<tseng> it works
<seaLne> can anyone suggest what might cause the following error "tar: -: file name read contains nul character" when building a package?
<Electryfier> does anyone know where to get makeinfo
<LaserJock> ok, I've got a question, if you are packaging a new package where upstream has a /debian, what do you do?
<bddebian> Electryfier: texinfo
<tseng> you politely ask upstream to stop doing that
<LaserJock> k, is it alright to blow away their debian/ in the .orig.tar.gz?
<tseng> uh
<tseng> no?
<tseng> you cant repack an orig.tar.gz
<tseng> then it wouldnt be orig
<LaserJock> k
<tseng> you would build a native package if you insisted on continuing on this path
<LaserJock> hmm, interesting. This is for a REVU review
<LaserJock> and I wasn't sure how to handle it
<Electryfier> where can I get gnome-config
<Electryfier> does anyone know?
<bddebian> Electryfier: Try packages.ubuntu.com and use the "Search for contents of packages" search
<Electryfier> I'll try
<bddebian> BTW, gnome-config is in libgnome-dev
<Gloubiboulga> libgnome-dev: usr/bin/gnome-config
<Gloubiboulga> apt-file is so cool ;)
<bddebian> :-)
<Electryfier> thx
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> what sthe dela with the x11 stuff & merges
<Lathiat> *deal
<brainsik> Is there a document which (or can somone here) explains how security fixes are applied to the release version of the universe repository?
<bddebian> Lathiat: They are in process
<bddebian> brainsik: They are approved and uploaded to a seperate repo
<Lathiat> bddebian: i mean, i read somethign about not merging some things until its done?
<bddebian> Lathiat: Well some packages depend on the libs and they should be merged first, true
<brainsik> bddebian: Can I expect that sec fixes which happen in Debian for packages also in universe will eventually come through?
<bddebian> For example libxext was a biggie
<LaserJock> brainsik: I would think so
<bddebian> brainsik: I don't believe it is automatic, no if that is what you mean.
<bddebian> But I am often wrong :-)
<LaserJock> brainsik: we grab the newest version of unstable when we start the release process
<brainsik> LaserJock: i'm interested in how security fixes are applied to the current release
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> well as they come in they can be uploaded to -security for sure, but it takes man power to do so
<brainsik> LaserJock: basically, i'm evaluating whether to switch a cluster from debian to ubuntu, but i can't find anything about how security fixes are handled
<LaserJock> brainsik: security fixes are handled through the -security repo
<Lathiat> im asuming he means the process of security updates and what not?
<brainsik> LaserJock: yeah, but everything that talks about the universe repository disclaims guarantee for security fixes
<Lathiat> brainsik: that is correct
<seaLne> could someone have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2635 its a newly package app
<LaserJock> brainsik: right, so no guarantee as the work is done by community volunteers
<bddebian> brainsik: Yes, Universe is not officially supported by Canonical
<brainsik> right, that's a nice cover-the-ass statement, but i want to know what really happens. :)
<Lathiat> the reality is universe security stuff is done to some exent by some people
<Lathiat> as far as ic an tell no where near as comprehensive as main
<LaserJock> mostly depends on the package and if it is on our radar
* Lathiat nods
<brainsik> so, this is what it sounds like, please correct me if i'm wrong: something gets fixed in Debian which is part of universe .. if someone on the MOTU team cares, then they may merge that fix into the ubuntu package and upload it to the security repository.
<LaserJock> or somebody files a bug in Malone, yes
<bddebian> brainsik: Bascially, yes.  Users are certainly free to file bugs on Launchpad also
<brainsik> okay, this is very helpful.
<Yagisan> brainsik: sometimes people like myself find and fix security bugs in universe, before sending it on to Debian
<brainsik> Yagisan: that's good to know
<Tonio_> hi
<brainsik> right now, we are only relying on one package from universe: python-psyco .. any feelings about how important the MOTU team considers that?
<brainsik> that's probably an unfair question :)
<Yagisan> brainsik: it really would depend on the individual member. (Disclaimer, I'm not a MOTU)
<brainsik> thank you all, this was very helpful.
<LaserJock> hmm, I would think python in general would have a better chance then Universe as a whole
<LaserJock> I'm not sure about psyco specifically
<Yagisan> brainsik: it's not any less support then say, Debian
<LaserJock> brainsik: you're always welcome join us and make sure python-psyco has good security support :-)
<brainsik> Yagisan: why do you think that?
<brainsik> LaserJock: :) i'm contemplating it :)
<brainsik> LaserJock: need to decide to switch to ubuntu first
<Yagisan> brainsik: should me miss an update, it's almost certainly rolled into the next release, which is always every 6 months
<Yagisan> s/me/we
<Yagisan> brainsik: I'm happy I switched my business over
<brainsik> Yagisan: heh, yeah, well sometimes that's an unacceptable wait time
<brainsik> Yagisan: what kind of business is it?
<Yagisan> brainsik: IT Security
<Yagisan> heh
<brainsik> :)
<Yagisan> brainsik: look, a certain large competitor, often does not fix their products, even when a vulnerability in them is publicly known
<Yagisan> brainsik: this place never does that. you always get a fix. (but you may need to file the bug to get it quick)
<Yagisan> if no one picked it up already
<brainsik> Yagisan: are you comparing Ubuntu to Debian?
<Yagisan> no
<Yagisan> Thinking more of a non-volunteer organisation that I migrate customers from to Ubuntu
<brainsik> :)
<brainsik> Well, my only concern is Debian, because that's what our cluster is on now.
<brainsik> Yagisan: I'm trying to get a sense of what I can expect from the universe repository as it compares to Debian .. i think i have an idea now thanks to everyone in here.
<Yagisan> brainsik: universe pretty much has the same support as debian stable
<Yagisan> for the current release of Ubuntu
<Yagisan> brainsik: feel free to join, and help make it better support
<brainsik> Yagisan: I definitely will consider that, but I need to decide to move to Ubuntu first. :)
<LaserJock> brainsik: actually, if it is only one package (or a few) I'd say they security support can be quite good
<LaserJock> s/they/the/
<brainsik> LaserJock: so far, it looks like it's just python-psyco
<brainsik> LaserJock: just trying to cover my own ass on all of this :)
<LaserJock> of course
<bddebian> :-)
<LaserJock> hmm, anybody know of a place where I can look at who signed my gpg key?
<bddebian> Holy cow openvrml is a pig
<ogra> LaserJock, keyserver.mine.nu
<brainsik> LaserJock: do you have the key?
<LaserJock> brainsik: yeah, I just want to see what's on the keyservers
<ogra> LaserJock, but since you should upload signatures yourself, you should know who signed it
<ogra> ;)
<bddebian> LaserJock: gpg --check-sigs?
<LaserJock> ogra: well, I wanted to make sure that it all worked
<ogra> just lokup yourself on a keyserver
<ogra> +o
<LaserJock> yeah, got it
<LaserJock> some of the keyservers just seem to show the fingerprint
<LaserJock> not a list of people who signed it
<LaserJock> but the one you gave me worked fine
<jsgotangco> you will have to download those public keys as well
<jsgotangco> heh! more than a year after UDU, mako signed my key
<ogra> mine too :)
<jsgotangco> lol
<LaserJock> yeah, I got mine, that's why I asked
<LaserJock> I'm got my "strong set" significantly stronger ;-)
<jsgotangco> you'll never catch up with our awesome key msd ranks!
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> kidding
<ogra> to bad fabio wasnt there ... you would be in the top 1000 wiht his signature
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> lamont too
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> well, I just wanted somebody that was debian/ubuntu related
<LaserJock> that was my goal
<ogra> but you got mine and dholbach's that should already get you near :)
<sladen> LaserJock: probably got lots!
<jsgotangco> bah! that's not the pokemon spirit!
<dholbach> haha :)
<LaserJock> ogra: yeah
<LaserJock> and I got jerome and mako, so ...
<jsgotangco> i used to be like 1200 in global msd but it dropped
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: http://www.cs.uu.nl/people/henkp/henkp/pgp/pathfinder/stats/92742B33.html
<sladen> think I dropped out of the top 200 ... I haven't done much for the few years
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: beautiful, I was just going to ask
<ogra> lol, update.manager/notifiaer really have a problem ...
<sladen> if you do actually make an effort, it's surprisingly fast to get to the top
<ogra> i clicked the notification icon about 6h ago ...
<sladen> moray did top 3 in about 4 months from nothin
<ogra> and just now gksudo popped up :)
<sladen> ogra: it's Friday....  update-manager probably popped down the pub after lunch
<jsgotangco> yeah like travel between continents regularly
<ogra> sladen, haha :)
<seaLne> key signings seem to have gone a bit out of fashion these days
<ogra> woah, dholbach you have actually beaten me ...
<ogra> rank 817
<ogra> i'm 901
<dholbach> muuhuhauhuahahahahahaha
<LaserJock> I'm just glad I'm *on* the ranking at all :-)
<seaLne> bah i'm not in top 1000 anymore
<LaserJock> bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya
<ivoks> um
<ivoks> i'm kind of outdated
<ivoks> there is opera in gnome-app-install, but it says i should enable dapper-commercial
<ivoks> since when we have that one? :)
<crimsun> since yesterday
<ivoks> where? :)
<crimsun> ivoks: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<crimsun> hi Daniel
<LaserJock> yeah, that's interesting
<dholbach> re :)
<LaserJock> crimsun: do you know the difference between -commmercial and -multiverse?
<crimsun> LaserJock: no, but I guess with -commercial Ubuntu is granted explicit provision to distribute?
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> cause I package desktop-multiplier for Multiverse but it seems to be sort of more in the -commercial category
<LaserJock> I wonder if it will get moved over
<crimsun> mdz question methinks
<LaserJock> bah, if I read firewall one more time I'm gonna puck
<LaserJock> hmm, s/puck/throw up/
<Erlang> FIREWALL
* LaserJock runs for the garbage can
<LaserJock> and I think ZeroConf will become my new swear word ;-)
<crimsun> I'll read that thread next week
<bddebian> hehe
<LaserJock> I try every day to start reading them
<LaserJock> and I only get 3 or 4 emails in before I've had it
<LaserJock> I guess maybe that means I'm not geeky enough
<bddebian> Later gang
<crimsun> holy cow, a LaserJock upload
<crimsun> the world is coming to an end!
<pygi> crimsun, !!!
<LaserJock> mwuahahaha
<LaserJock> crimsun: and it might not even be the last ;-)
<zul> *shock*
<zul> yay...open suse ;)
<tseng> "open"
<zul> tseng: heh yes i know
<crimsun> TheMuso: lsr uploaded.
<crimsun> (& archived)
<cypher1> arghh why does not pbuilder say something when it downloads while create command..
<cypher1> i think pbuider should have that enhancement
<LaserJock> ?
<cypher1> I: Checking component main on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...
<cypher1> the pbuider is stuck there for more than 5 min
<LaserJock> right, but you haven't even got to the fun part :-)
<tseng> you do that exactly once
<cypher1> it is not clear whether pbuilder is stuck or it is downloading
<tseng> it isnt exactly a tool for end users
<cypher1> tseng, yes.. i am planning to build a package.. :)
<crimsun> cypher1: feel free to add a progress indicator
<cypher1> crimsun, yes i was thinking.. especially because i am doing "df" frequently.. that also is not showing any increase
<crimsun> you could always try ntop or darkstat
<cypher1> crimsun, thanks.. but let me find what it is ;)
<cypher1> no base.tgz at /var/cache/pbuilder till now !
<cypher1> tail -f /var/cache/pbuilder/build/12083/debootstrap/debootstrap.log --> shows that pbuider is not hung :)
<cbx33> hi all
<cypher1> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  breezy/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<cypher1> anyone has any idea about the error
<LaserJock> hmm
<cypher1> LaserJock, ?
<LaserJock> I know every once in a while the Release files get messed up, but I woudn't think Breezy would have that problem
<cypher1> I: Base system installed successfully.
<cypher1> does the above mean i have the base.tgz ?
<LaserJock> check for it
<cypher1> no its not there
<LaserJock> cypher1: where?
<cypher1> pbuilder build gives error.. list of /var/cache/pbuilder also not there
<cypher1> i used default
<sharms> try again, I just checked the server and the release file is intact and so is the binary-i386/Packages
<cypher1> sharms, ok let me try again the pbuilder create command
<cypher1> sudo pbuilder create --distribution breezy --mirror "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse"
<cypher1> that is what i am using
<cypher1> hope there is nothing wrong there
<LaserJock> umm, I think you need to have main in there too
<cypher1> breezy = main in --mirror ?
<LaserJock> breezy main universe multiverse
<cypher1> LaserJock,  so --mirror "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse" ?
<LaserJock> I think so, I usually use --othermirror for universe and multiverse, but whatever
<LaserJock> are you doing this on breezy?
<cypher1> LaserJock, yes on breezy
<Toadstool> :q
<Toadstool> oops :)
<cypher1> Toadstool, ??
<Toadstool> re
<cypher1> LaserJock, started again
<Toadstool> cypher1: don't worry I'm a little bit tired, just tried to close vim and typed :q in xchat :)
<cypher1> Toadstool, :) yes even i am .. at 2:45 am i am feeling sleepy.. i am trying to get the pbuilder environment
<Toadstool> only 11:15 pm here but I hardly slept last night and I've played football for 2 hours
<cypher1> Toadstool, wow.. playing football
<Toadstool> anyway, got to go to bed if I don't want to fall asleep on my keyboard and flood the chan with random crap :)
<Toadstool> good night everybody
<cypher1> ToadZzZztool, good night
<LaserJock> bah, how do you find out what options ./configure has?
<tseng> LaserJock: ./configure --help
<LaserJock> tseng: thanks
<ryanakca> is this the "apt" department? my question yesterday... we thought it was a proxy... I don't have any installed... or running... "I'm having trouble running sudo aptitude update... the whole output from what I tried is here:   http://pastebin.ca/81794       as you may have noticed... at first I (wrongly) thought it was a proxy problem, so I tried restarting the network... no avail"
<brainsik> ryanakca: why r u connecting to localhost?
<bluekuja_laptop> hello guys
<bluekuja_laptop> if upstream package points to PackageName (so .deb file install files in that dir), how can i point the installation to another dir, different of upstream one
<bluekuja_laptop> if someone have some suggestions, it would be really appreciated
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-08
<ryanakca> brainsik: I don't know... hence the problem
<ryanakca> brainsik: that's what I'm trying to figure out... it used to work... now it doesn't
<crimsun> hmm?
<crimsun> that's what DESTDIR is for if I'm reading the question correctly
<LaserJock> it's odd
<LaserJock> crimsun: check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17450
<crimsun> (in the middle of a merge)
<LaserJock> sure, np
<LaserJock> ^^ is just the dpkg -c output
<brainsik> ryanakca: check your /etc/apt/sources.list and check your /etc/hosts
<ryanakca> sources.list is fine... /etc/hosts looks good too... I'll pastebin... maybe I'm blind :D
<ryanakca> http://pastebin.ca/81848
<crimsun> LaserJock: what's the context of that URL?
<brainsik> ryanakca: i'll talk to you about this in #ubuntu since it's not really on topic here
<LaserJock> crimsun: that's the dpkg -c output from bluekuja's package
<LaserJock> crimsun: DESTDIR is ok
<crimsun> LaserJock: right, but what's the issue? I don't even grok his question.
<LaserJock> crimsun: oh, sorry
<LaserJock> I think /usr/share/GTorrentViewer/ should be usr/share/gtorrent-viewer/
<crimsun> that's totally a job for dh_install
<LaserJock> how so?
<LaserJock> it's being done in the make install
<crimsun> oh, so the Makefile hardcodes GTorrentViewer/ ?
<crimsun> Makefile.in, meet sed.
<LaserJock> so Makefile.in uses $pkgdatadir
<crimsun> where'd he run off to, anyway?
<LaserJock> bed I think
<crimsun> oh, well it is the weekend, true.
<LaserJock> I was helping him out
<LaserJock> so configure.in has PACKAGE=$PACKAGE_NAME
<LaserJock> and PACKAGE_NAME is set in ./configure
<LaserJock> hard coded to GTorrentViewer
<LaserJock> so would the recommended route be to patch ./configure to change the hard coding?
<crimsun> why is that an issue?
<crimsun> /usr/share/GTorrentViewer is perfectly legit
<LaserJock> I guess
<LaserJock> but it's rather nasty to me to have half the stuff use GTorrentViewer as <packagename> and the other half use gtorrent-viewer
<LaserJock> crimsun: you think it's fine? I honestly don't know, but I thought it should be consistent
<crimsun> well, consistent is best, but I've not found anything in Policy that mandates precise substring
<LaserJock> k
<crimsun> right, nothing in the changes between 3.6.2.1 and 3.7.2.1 inclusive indicates a mandatory substring for the directory matching the source package name
<LaserJock> ok, fine. I'll email bluekuja then
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> anyone know of a package in ubuntu
<cbx33> with a window title of Video Capture
<crimsun> just one?
<cbx33> it's got a small UI
<cbx33> wide and thin?
<crimsun> kino?
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> it's for capturing your currect X session
<cbx33> i think
<cbx33> i saw it on a goole video
<chuck_> istanbul?
<cbx33> someone was capturing Xgl
<cbx33> nope that's not it
<cbx33> crimsun, it's the one used in the first few seconds of http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3304682858126153303&q=linux+xgl
<crimsun> I can't view that
<crimsun> wink?
<crimsun> cinelerra?
<zul> we can be at this for days ;)
<crimsun> no kidding :)
<cbx33> sorry guys
* cbx33 skuttles off
<LaserJock> Windows Media Player? ;-)
* cbx33 washes LaserJock's mouth out
<cbx33> it was xvidcap I was looking for
<cbx33> it's not in universe
<brainsik> cbx33: that video you pasted is wild. though, i can't help thinking linux users just want macs :)
<cbx33> don;t be fooled by the kxdocker :p
<cbx33> I can see waht you mean
<cbx33> but some functions of compiz and XGL I fidn really useful
<brainsik> absolutely, there are a few things i saw i wish my mac did
<brainsik> i really liked the window becoming transparent when you clicked on it's title
<cbx33> the minimising of all windows to shrunken version to allow picking is on mac isnt it?
<brainsik> yeah, that's part of Expos
<cbx33> I still thenk my fav is grabbing a windo and spinning the cube under it :p
<cbx33> keeping your window on top
<brainsik> yeah, that was crazy ..
<brainsik> also liked that videos played in the tab menu
<cbx33> once you get used to the keys it's a real showstopper :p
<brainsik> but that's more candy than useful :)
<cbx33> yes very nice
<cbx33> although I just like the fact you can see a screen preview in switcher
<brainsik> yeah, definitely, os x doesn't do that
<cbx33> I have trail focus on mine now !
<brainsik> but .. it treats apps differently to begin with
<cbx33> inactive windows get desaturated and darker the less they are used
<brainsik> all the videos would appear under the same application icon
<cbx33> so my current app is bright an all others are darker
<cbx33> makes it nice on the eyes
<brainsik> hmm.. i can see how that could be both useful and annoying
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> useful at the mo
<cbx33> I guys time will tell
<cbx33> guys...i menat guess
<brainsik> a lot of times a have windows open just for reference while i'm doing things in others.. wouldn't want them to fade
<cbx33> you can ask it not to fade them
<brainsik> very cool stuff
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> It does make it much easier on the eyes
<cbx33> www.progbox.co.uk/Screenshot.jpg
<cbx33> see :p
<brainsik> oh cool, so you can run that stuff now under Ubuntu?
<cbx33> whoops
<cbx33> www.progbox.co.uk/Screenshot.png
<cbx33> of course that's what I'm using
<cbx33> and not on a very fast machine either really
<brainsik> oooh, i'll need to bug my friend to install it :)
<cbx33> 1.7Ghz, 768Mb RAM, and a GeForce 5600
<cbx33> take a look at the second screenshot
<cbx33> see what I mean about fading windows :p
<brainsik> yeah
<brainsik> that's pretty awesome
<cbx33> I think it's help with my eye strain
<brainsik> things like this may make me switch back to linux at some point :)
<cbx33> go on you know you want to
<brainsik> of course i want to .. but i know the pain of running linux  all too well
<cbx33> pain in what way?
<brainsik> hardware support is not good
<cbx33> what type of hardware?
<brainsik> connecting to encrypted wireless networks should be easy it hasn't been until recently
<brainsik> plugging in an external monitor into your laptop should just work, it doesn't
<brainsik> my friend refers to Network Manager (is that right?) as the best way to reboot his computer.
<cbx33> :S
<cbx33> I agree there are some issues
<cbx33> maybe one day it'll all be ok :p
<cbx33> but right now I'm tired and need sleep
<brainsik> i'm sysadmin by trade, and i just don't want to admin my own box.. i admin enough boxes.
<cbx33> I'll see you aroudn brainsik
<brainsik> ciao
<cbx33> I know what you mean
<cbx33> I'm one too :p
<brainsik> :)
<Fujitsu> brainsik, I find that Linux's hardware support is exemplary, except in a few small cases. It requires fewer distributor-specific drivers to be installed than Windows does...
<brainsik> Fujitsu:  well, i would never use windows..
<brainsik> brainsik: i'm on a powerbook
<Fujitsu> brainsik, ah.
<Fujitsu> brainsik, I'd never use Windows either, but I'm not on a PowerBook, or any other Mac for that matter.
<brainsik> Fujitsu:  for example, today i synced my calendar to my phone via bluetooth, i can't even imagine what that would be like under linux
<brainsik> but, i'm not interested in saying ones better than the other, i have deep problems with both platforms
<Fujitsu> brainsik, what issues do you have with Mac OS X?
<brainsik> mostly how much it can suck to not use free/libre apps
<brainsik> Fujitsu: i'm really sick of iTunes not support Ogg Vorbis
<Fujitsu> It doesn't!?
<Fujitsu> How revolting,
<brainsik> yep
<brainsik> there have been some really bad plug-ins, but hopefully that will get better now that xiph.org is working on it
<brainsik> Fujitsu: it's love/hate relationships for me on both
<sid> How can I install xvidcap with ffmpeg encoding support on Ubuntu dapper? I want to make Ubuntu video guides with xvidcap, and have it be mpeg; istanbul boggs my system down too much. And I am not able to use it. But this xvidcap seems to be a bitch to install; ./configure shows me I have all the things necessary. I installed a crapload a -dev packages. But it won't compile --> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/uOwMjy95.html I don't want to use i
<sid> stanbul; as it sucks up too much cpu for the demos I want to do; and it lags the shit out of my machine. xvidcap would be much better, if I could get it installed.
<Laser_away> sid: have you tried #ubuntu
<sid> Laser_away: yes
<sid> I emailed Christian Marillat; nad he said it's not in his marillat repository because he couldn't get ffmpeg encoding support
<sid> So I assume this means I have no freaken chance of getting ffmpeg encoding support, but last year I was able to get it to work, so I'm not sure what the deal is now.
<Amaranth> sid: i know a guy who uses gvidcap, i think on ubuntu
<rob> you could run it in a vmware machine, and use vmware's built in recording..
<sid> yea, but if I said istanbul sucks up too much cpu(oggenc), then vmware will definitely suck up too much cpu
<sid> heh
<Amaranth> site loading, hold on
<Amaranth> site is down
<Amaranth> shit
<sid> Too bad ibm doesn't give the free software community some media related patent rights
<sid> Then istanbul would probably support ffmpeg
<sid> heh
* sid dreams
<sid> I think xvidcap is pretty old, and I'm trying to use a new gcc to compile it. I need to have gcc from hoary or something for this compile to work.
<sid> I got the *deb from the upstream authors website, and it installed an ran. but it wasn't compiled with ffmpeg support
<sid> I think he packaged the deb to use shared libraries and the stock ffmpeg on the system(marillat), but marillat ffmpeg doesn't mesh well with the  xvidcap
<sid> WHen you download the xvidcap source it comes with it's own hacked up libraries and ffmpeg I imagine.
<sid> maybe when etch is released xvidcap will be fixed, as the xvidcap developer on his website talks about debian sarge, so when he upgrades to etch hopefully xvidcap will break for him
<sid> heh
<Amaranth> gvidcap
<Amaranth> MacSlow uses it to do demos of stuff
<sid> holy crap
<sid> no activity with xvidcap for years
<sid> And he just released a 1.1.4 preview 3 release today
<sid> lol
<sid> He must have just released this in less then an hour
<sid> unbelievable
<sid> lol
<sid> - new ffmpeg version
<sid> - lot's of code cleanups ...
<sid> - more sensible compilation defaults (./configure && make install will do what most people want)
<sid> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=589155
<sid> wow, what luck. No new release for 2 years. ANd he just releases a preview release within the hour.
<sid> this is strange
<AnAnt> I have a problem in a debian/rules file, can someone help me ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17467
<zul> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya zul
<AnAnt> ?
<LaserJock> AnAnt: " -> Aborting with an error" isn't very helpful, is it? :/
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon and zul
<zul> hey LaserJock
<imbrandon> sup LaserJock
<AnAnt> LaserJock: meaning ?
<LaserJock> apparently there was an error
<AnAnt> LaserJock: yes, the problem is this, the rules file tries to make the debian/build-nokde twice, why is that ?
<AnAnt> LaserJock: although I did do 'touch debian/build-nokde'
<LaserJock> well that is once
<AnAnt> LaserJock: yes, shouldn't it not attempt to make debian/build-nokde, since I have touch'ed it the first time ?
<AnAnt> LaserJock: oh sorry, it seems that I didn't paste the problem correctly, hang on
<LaserJock> AnAnt: you get an error when you try to mkdir a dir that already exists
<AnAnt> LaserJock: yup , that's because it is attempting to make debian/build-nokde again !
<zul> oh thats nice gtk is broke
* imbrandon hands zul qt4 ;) j/k
<zul> oh goody lets start a kde/gnome war ;)
<LaserJock> AnAnt: oh wait, the touch creates a file
<AnAnt> yup
<imbrandon> heheh nah zul ;)
<LaserJock> zul: can I moderate?
<LaserJock> :-)
<imbrandon> lol @ LaserJock
<imbrandon> zul, gtk broke in edgy ?
<LaserJock> I'm mostly a screen guy anyway ;-)
<imbrandon> afaik anything depending on x was broke ( well it was ~12 hours ago )
<zul> LaserJock: oh if can smack imbrandon first ;)
* imbrandon faints ....
<imbrandon> wah ? i miss something .... lol
<LaserJock> what does broken mean, I've been testing X apps in an edgy chroot today
<zul> no icons, error message when i start gdm
<imbrandon> hrm dont rember, might have to update my chroot and check it again
<AnAnt> LaserJock: yup touch creates debian/build-nokde
<AnAnt> LaserJock: hence the rules file isn't supposed to attempt to make debian/build-nokde again
<LaserJock> hmm
<AnAnt> LaserJock: here's a more verbose log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17487
<LaserJock> azeem: ghemical (1.91-3) isn't building in an edgy pbuilder for me, do you get the same?
<AnAnt> I have a problem in a debian/rules file, can someone help me ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17487
<AnAnt> I got a problem with debian/rules, may someone help me  ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17487
<AnAnt_> I got a problem with debian/rules, may someone help me  ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17487
<AnAnt_> also I have a request to remove some packages I uploaded
<AnAnt_> I got a problem with debian/rules, may someone help me  ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17487
<zakame> AnAnt_: line 65 is the culprit
<zakame> AnAnt_: mkdir won't make a directory entry when there's a fiil with the same name
<zakame> hmm what's the updated process to request a sync?
<zakame> I reckon i have to file a but to malone right?
<crimsun> yes, file it against the source package, entitle it "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync source_package version-revision from Debian Sid", and link to the MoM REPORT and say it's ok to override Ubuntu changes. Then subscribe (don't assign to) ubuntu-archive.
<zakame> crimsun: thanks, I'll update the wiki page MOTU/Merging to reflect this
<zakame> I don't suppose there's a tool to automate reporting (or, motu-tools hasn't been updated) right?
<crimsun> I don't know offhand if the script has been updated
<crimsun> if non-dev are filing sync requests, then add a note that a dev has to sign off on the request
<crimsun> just a formality according to Scott
<zakame> indeed
<G0SUB> In which server is Opera hosted?
<crimsun> for dapper-commercial, you mean?
<crimsun> [deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main] 
<jsgotangco> dapper-commercial
<jsgotangco> along with realplayer 10
<G0SUB> jsgotangco: I hope sun-jdk will move to that server too
<jsgotangco> most likely
<G0SUB> that'd be good.
<G0SUB> many people are screaming about Ubuntu becoming ``commercial''
<jsgotangco> app-install-data should reflect it soon
<G0SUB> they don't understand
<netgrabber> wtf is dapper-commercial?
<zakame> uhm the dapper commercial archive
<netgrabber> is this official?
<crimsun> it's extremely official.
<crimsun> note the URI I gave
<netgrabber> why isn't it on ubuntu.com?
<phanatic> morning motus
<crimsun> because it's not.
<netgrabber> legal isues?
<crimsun> I doubt it.
<crimsun> Opera made an announcement, so there are no legal issues there.
<netgrabber> hmm
<jsgotangco> its a bunch of applications that are commercial and not in ubuntu's servers but canonical's
<crimsun> G0SUB: who's screaming?
<crimsun> whoever's screaming needs to see all the work /we/ do as /volunteers/. Commercial my arse.
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> we don't even ship those apps on the CD
<G0SUB> crimsun: a lot of people.
<jsgotangco> nor in a default install
<G0SUB> crimsun: yeah, right
<G0SUB> jsgotangco: I know, but they just need reasons to scream
<jsgotangco> G0SUB: sometimes people get blinded by the concept of freedom
<G0SUB> crimsun: you know, some people even say that Oracle will buy out Ubuntu and they are negotiating with Canonical. As if Ubuntu can be sold.
<G0SUB> jsgotangco: I'd call it jealousy and incompetence
<jsgotangco> if it does, we could just fork out the whole archive and still continue ubuntu in a different name
<Bazzi> sun java shouldn't be on ubuntu-commercial IMO
<crimsun> the TB has the final say what goes where anyhow.
<jsgotangco> yeah
<Bazzi> I still have hopes for sun releasing java 6 with a "good" license
<G0SUB> jsgotangco: yep
<jsgotangco> i wouldn't really say jealousy, probably ill-informed and not that knowledgeable on the community structure
* jsgotangco personally likes Opera
<G0SUB> jsgotangco: those people are not part of the Ubutu community
<G0SUB> jsgotangco: have you tried the Ubuntu opera, btw? does it contain the silly ads?
<jsgotangco> G0SUB: i have seen an author of an ubuntu book troll about it =)
<G0SUB> jsgotangco: oops
<jsgotangco> G0SUB: opera doesn't have that anymore since Opera 8
<G0SUB> jsgotangco: oh, nice
<jsgotangco> or Opera 7
<jsgotangco> i dont remember
<G0SUB> jsgotangco: Keir Thomas?
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> lol real player is placed in graphics wtf
<netgrabber> I think we need a simple solution for enabling repositories
<jsgotangco> g-a-i does that already
<jsgotangco> software properties will be heavily modified by edgy
<netgrabber> not easy enough
<crimsun> opera's comment isn't very HIG-compliant, either
<jsgotangco> were completely aware of it
<netgrabber> We need a make the desktop usable button
<crimsun> a what?
<netgrabber> crimsun: somethink like easyubuntu :D
<jsgotangco> there's a spec for this already
<jsgotangco> along with mockups
<crimsun> man, I hope it doesn't have a big honkin' icon.
<netgrabber> my sources.list is so fucking huge :(
<crimsun> are you helping get those packages into *buntu? :)
<netgrabber> http://nopaste.debianforum.de/3628 <- my current sources.list
<cypher1> netgrabber, is that huge ?
<cypher1> and most of them are in the local network
<netgrabber> its just a proxy...
<cypher1> i thought it was a mirror :)
<netgrabber> I have 5 dapper installations here :D
<netgrabber> this saves a lot of traffic
<cypher1> sudo pbuilder create --distribution breezy --mirror "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main universe multiverse" -- i am trying this with no "breezy in mirror" is that correct
<cypher1> netgrabber, cool
<crimsun> no
<cypher1> crimsun, if i use breezy i get error
<cypher1> already two times i have encountered it
<crimsun> right, be careful with the syntax
<crimsun> note --mirror's limitations.
<crimsun> you need to use --othermirror deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe | deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse | deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy restricted
<crimsun> pbuilder(8) has more details.
<cypher1> crimsun, thanks i was just looking at it
<cypher1> but if i mention --mirror there is no need to mention --othermirror right ?
<crimsun> correct
<crimsun> alternately, just set COMPONENTS in $pbuilderrc correctly
<cypher1> crimsun, and mentioning breezy in --mirror is giving error after it downloads lots of packages
<crimsun> please read pbuilder(8)
<cypher1> crimsun, thanks will do
<Hobbsee> hi all
<cypher1> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<tseng> Yagisan: ping
<tseng> Yagisan: do you have a ppc? there is a bug with mono on ppc when libgcc is built with ssp, whether mono itself is or not
<G0SUB> guys, I am trying to compile something but it's complaining about not being able to find libXrender.la
<slomo_> G0SUB: that file is gone since breezy
<G0SUB> I have libxrender-dev installed, but it has only the .a file and not the .la one
<slomo_> G0SUB: find the .la file which references it and rebuild the corresponding package first
<slomo_> G0SUB: grep Xrender /usr/lib/*.la
<G0SUB> slomo_: how do I compile the package then?
<G0SUB> slomo_: ok
<slomo_> G0SUB: and then rebuild the package that still references libXrender.la and then you can build your package :)
<G0SUB> slomo_: /usr/lib doesn't have that .la file
<slomo_> G0SUB: no .la file in /usr/lib contains it? use "grep libXrender.la /usr/lib/*.la"
<G0SUB> /usr/lib/libcairo.la:dependency_libs=' -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lSM -lICE /usr/lib/libXrender.la -lX11 -lpng12 /usr/lib/libglitz.la /usr/lib/libfreetype.la -lz -lfontconfig -lm'
<G0SUB> that's the output
<slomo_> uh
<slomo_> which distribution is this? :)
<G0SUB> slomo_: Dapper
<crimsun> it can't be Dapper's cairo
<G0SUB> crimsun: possible. I am using AIGLX, may be that came from quinn
<crimsun> apt-cache policy libcairo2-dev
<slomo_> G0SUB: possible... in any way this is completely broken now ;)
<crimsun> I can tell just from glitz being present.
<G0SUB> crimsun: yes, it's quinn
<slomo_> and libXcursor.la wasn't there since pre-breezy too
<G0SUB> slomo_: hehe
* G0SUB goes to bash quinn
<G0SUB> slomo_: does that mean libXrender.la is not required in Dapper?
<slomo_> G0SUB: yes
<G0SUB> ok, good
<slomo_> G0SUB: and .la files are dropped almost everywhere in general
<crimsun> it definitely ain't in Edgy, cos I did the fakesync.
<G0SUB> slomo_: thanks for the tip. any idea if AIGLX will be in Edgy?
<slomo_> G0SUB: no idea
<G0SUB> ok
<crimsun> yes, more crack!
<\sh> moins
<siretart> hey \sh!
<siretart> welcome back!
<\sh> siretart: thx :)
<zakame> heya \sh siretart
<siretart> hi zakame
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<cypher1> can any one help me with this
<cypher1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17525
<cypher1> this is the 4th time i am hiting the error
<Hobbsee> cypher1: means the breezy archive link is screwed, and needs fixing.
<cypher1> Hobbsee, and why is it not getting fixed
<cypher1> the command i used is
<cypher1>  sudo pbuilder create --distribution breezy --mirror "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse"
<cypher1> considering the fact that breezy is still around and not dead
<cypher1> Hobbsee, should i raise a bug for it ?
<zakame> borked
<sivang> slomo_: do you mind if I take moin ?
<slomo_> sivang: no, feel free to take it :) i only touched it because one of their main developers asked me to include a patch for a security problem
<StevenK> Moin can probably can be sync'd.
<slomo_> yes, mine was the only ubuntu change and it is included with the version in debian
<Hobbsee> cypher1: assuming that's the correct address of the repo, yeah
<\sh> does anybody know if we get UVF exceptions for universe, because of the masses of merges we still have?
<Toadstool> \sh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule <-- UniverseFreeze
<\sh> oh missed that
<Toadstool> :)
<tseng> oh, thats nice
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: nice, so that means that UVF only refers to main packages?
<Toadstool> indeed
<Hobbsee> excellent :)
<tseng> knot cd 1 is exciting
<cypher1> tseng, knot ?
<tseng> the schedule?
<tseng> its a testing cd
<cypher1> tseng, ok
<Yagisan> tseng: pong. Sorry mate, only amd64 and i386
<tseng> Yagisan: sucks.
<cypher1> arghh pbuilder create is testing my patience
<Hobbsee> cypher1: heh
<cypher1> Get:23 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages [2304kB] 
* Hobbsee saves her base tarballs when backing up for that very reason.
<cypher1> 74% [22 Packages bzip2 0]  [23 Packages 3703/2304kB 0%]                                                                                        30.7kB/s 1m14s
<cypher1> bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;
<cypher1>         perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.
<cypher1> bzip2: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<cypher1>         Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<cypher1> these kind of things will really discourage people learning packaging like me :(
<cypher1> sleepless nights.. how many hours ?
<slomo_> why do you want to create a breezy chroot btw?
<cypher1> slomo_, i am trying to build a package
<_ion> So there's a problem with a mirror? Just use another one, or wait for it to be fixed.
<cypher1> _ion, which are the other mirrors ?
<slomo_> cypher1: $languagecode.archive.ubuntu.com ;)
<slomo_> cypher1: and why breezy? it's already 9 months old ;)
<cypher1> slomo_, i am using breezy so i thought i will start with that
<cypher1> slomo_, $languagecode ?
<slomo_> cypher1: or better countrycode... de,uk,us,nl,etc...
<cypher1> slomo_, ok :)
<cypher1> i will try with us.archive.ubuntu.com :)
<cypher1> i had mentioned MIRRORSITE=http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<cypher1> i am trying with another mirror.. let me see :)
<DarkMageZ> these .la files... i'm being told that it's all or nothing with them... is ubuntu dapper broken in this case, or just mine?
<tseng> dapper doesnt have .la files
<DarkMageZ> mine does :s
<tseng> i have some from gnome
<tseng> all the X ones were removed agaik
<tseng> afaik
<DarkMageZ> i'm being told by some developers, that it's the reason their program isn't building...
<DarkMageZ> is there a target for when there should be no .la's in ubuntu?
<cypher1> 74% [22 Packages bzip2 0]  [23 Packages 1007/2304kB 0%]                                                                                        28.1kB/s 1m22s
<cypher1> bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;
<cypher1>         perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.
<cypher1> bzip2: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<cypher1>         Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<cypher1> It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
<cypher1> You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.
<cypher1> You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
<cypher1> data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.
<cypher1> Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<cypher1>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<cypher1> Get:24 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages [2304kB] 
<cypher1> 79% [24 Packages 451/2304kB 0%]                                                                                                               31.3kB/s 1m13s
<cypher1> bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;
<cypher1>         perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.
<cypher1> bzip2: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<cypher1>         Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<cypher1> It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
<cypher1> You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.
<cypher1> You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
<cypher1> data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.
<cypher1> Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<_ion> ARGH
<cypher1>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<cypher1> sorry accidentially pasted
<cypher1> _ion, sorry
<_ion> You could have canceled the paste very quickly, just after a few lines had been sent to the server. '/server purge' in irssi, something else in other clients.
<tseng> irssi asks you before you paste
<_ion> That, too.
<cypher1> _ion, ok
<nixternal> moins everyone
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nixternal: FYI:  everything like wiki pages, etc, links from your LP page
<nixternal> ok, im lost..might be to early
<phanatic> hi people
<Hobbsee> hi phanatic!
<phanatic> hey Hobbsee
* Hobbsee wonders who lamontATgmail.com is.
<Hobbsee> hmmm...okay...him.
<imbrandon> heya phanatic
<phanatic> hey imbrandon
<slomo_> Hobbsee: lamont? :)
<Hobbsee> slomo_: so it seems.  i just stole one of his packages  :P
<imbrandon> !info banshee
<imbrandon> ugh
<slomo_> ?
<Hobbsee> slomo_: looking at klibido, it hasnt been merged/synced yet.
<slomo_> Hobbsee: but better ask him before uploading :) the "?" was for imbrandon ;)
<imbrandon> slomo_, no ubotu in here ;)
<Hobbsee> slomo_: well....yeah....it looks like it'll be a sync.
* Hobbsee will email him with a list of packages she's stolen, and what she's done ot them.
<slomo_> imbrandon: what does this command do? :)
* Hobbsee is just going thru the kde list, looking for interesting bits
<Hobbsee> slomo_: run it thru a channel with ubotu in it, and you'll find out :P
<imbrandon> [08:56]  <imbrandon> !info banshee
<imbrandon> [08:56]  <ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 870 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<imbrandon> ;)
<slomo_> ah :)
<imbrandon> also !info banshee dapper/edgy/breezy
<imbrandon> works
<imbrandon> defaults to dapper
<slomo_> nice :)
<Hobbsee> oh, no i'm not, i'm misreading.
<AnAnt> I got a problem with debian/rules, may someone help me  ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17487
<AnAnt> ?
<cypher1> can any one please  tranfer the base tarball for breezy ?
<slomo_> cypher1: sure
<siretart> hi slomo_
<cypher1> slomo_, thanks...
<slomo_> hi siretart :) any news on xine and/or mplayer? :)
<cypher1> oops 0.2 kb/s :(((
<slomo_> not really fast ;)
<cypher1> 1755 hours
<cypher1> i tried two mirrors and i have the same probkem
<cypher1> ok i will build for dapper then
<slomo_> i have weird problems with the mirrors atm too... but with edgy
<cypher1> slomo_, really i am quite disappointed.. i planned to build a package and send for review this weekend
<slomo_> if you made a new package you should target it for edgy
<cypher1> so i should download a minimal version of edgy ?
<slomo_> which package is it btw? :)
<cypher1> i am learing
<imbrandon> pbuilder
<imbrandon> ;)
<cypher1> imbrandon, with pbuilder only iam haveing probled
<slomo_> anyway... tea time :) bbl
<cypher1> slomo_, its a game
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> crimsun, ping
<cypher1> imbrandon, create is giving problems
<Hobbsee> cypher1: useless without more info...like what problems, and/or a pastebin of what  you see.......
* Hobbsee beds.
<AnAnt> I got a problem with debian/rules, may someone help me  ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17487
<cypher1> Hobbsee, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17547
<cypher1> Hobbsee, please ignore cypher1 in the left
<AnAnt> I can't understand why pbuilder attempts to make debian/build-nokde for a second time, although it did 'touch debian/build-nokde' the first time ?
<Hobbsee> cypher1: what happens if you dont have the in. in each of the sources lists?
<Hobbsee> er, in each of the repos in the sources.list?  (pbuilder's sources list, not apt's)
<cypher1> Hobbsee, should i change /etc/apt/sources.list and try again ?
<Hobbsee> cypher1: no, change /etc/pbuilder/apt-config/sources.list and then run sudo pbuilder update --override-config
<cypher1> i dont have base.tgz
<cypher1> so i have changed the pbuilder sources.list and rerun create command
<Hobbsee> cypher1: yes
<Hobbsee> ah okay then.  s/update/create then
<Hobbsee> you need the override-config option so it reads the edited sources.list
<siretart> slomo_: just uploaded mplayer
<siretart> slomo_: I'm currently talking about xine with upstream
<siretart> slomo_: this main/extracodecs stuff is really annoying me :/
<slomo_> siretart: cool :) thanks... and any direction in which the discussions with upstream are going?
<siretart> slomo_: well, darren tries to prepare a 'quick' 1.1.2 release, because amarok needs them
<siretart> slomo_: I've pushed my ubuntu-main 1.1.2 branch, and try to merge some later upstream changes is
<siretart> slomo_: I was fighting with xine-lib on sparc today, but I think I won
<slomo_> oh? how did you test it? :)
<siretart> I was given an account for a sparc machine
<slomo_> nice :) i still only have x86,ppc and amd64 :/
<siretart> slomo_: well, become a DD and get access to project machines ;)
<siretart> I was given that account just because of that
<slomo_> siretart: you are already finished? that was fast :) i'm still waiting for my AM to review my packages, everything on my side is finished now afaik
<siretart> slomo_: I'm wating for FD review, since some weeks
<siretart> boah, this moving around of stuff in xine produces a lot of conflicts
<siretart> slomo_: can't we just get xine demoted to universe again?
<slomo_> no
<siretart> I'd like to just use the debian package
<slomo_> unless you move kde to universe ;)
<siretart> amarok depends on xine, no?
<slomo_> and kino iirc
<siretart> grmbl.
<slomo_> kde is currently the only reason why we have xine, mad, etc in main
<slomo_> (ok, totem-xine... but seb would drop that)
<siretart> any kubuntu guy willing to remerge xine? all in nice and shiny bzr archives and such! ;)
<siretart> slomo_: I need to leave now, do you have time to look after xine?
<siretart> slomo_: I have pushed all to my xine.repo
<slomo_> siretart: not really... i'm learning for an exam now and have already millions of other things on my todo list :(
<siretart> oh. sad
<siretart> viel erfolg!
<slomo_> what has to be done exactly?
<slomo_> danke :)
<siretart> merging later changes of the upstream branch in the ubuntu-main.1.1.2 branch
<siretart> prepare an orig.tar.gz and review changes so that it still works
<siretart> then produce the extracodecs package
<siretart> and you know it better anyway, since it was you who split the package ;)
<slomo_> hrm... maybe next week :/ could you ask in #kubuntu-dev when you're back if someone wants to take it?
<siretart> tomorrow then
<siretart> next week is UVF, I read
<slomo_> ok, thanks :)
<slomo_> UVF for main, yes
<slomo_> and still many open merges :(
<siretart> UVF for universe is later?!
<slomo_> yes, it's at the same time as beta freeze
<slomo_> somewhere in september
<siretart> and autosyncs will continue in universe?
<siretart> that would cause massive breakage
<slomo_> no idea... but if they continue we could get more work for free because universe and main are out of sync
<siretart> well, at least we can continue merging
<slomo_> yes... i was concentrating on main for now because of that... after main is closed i'll go on with universe ;)
<slomo_> siretart: where was your mplayer (and other stuff) bzr again? mplayer FTBFS on ppc because of a trivial error
<siretart> slomo_: https://launchpad.net/products/mplayer/+branches has links to the branches
<slomo_> siretart: thanks
<siretart> slomo_: short: http://siretart.tauware.de/mplayer.repo
<slomo_> siretart: that's more interesting than learning unfortunately ;)
<siretart> I'm mirroring from launchpad to there, because committing in a repository is faster than to launchpad
<siretart> :)
<sivang> siretart: hehe :)
<sivang> slomo_: I agree this is more interesting then learning though
<slomo_> and bzr is so slow...
<ogra> slomo_, ??
<ogra> but you are using 0.8 with knit support and your branches are all converted to the new format ?
<slomo_> ogra: i use the one from latest edgy and branching http://siretart.tauware.de/mplayer.repo/ubuntu/
<ogra> slomo_, as long as siretart converted that to 0.8 format thats fine
<ogra> else it will be slower than a snail in slow motion *g* becuase it converts on the fly
<siretart> ogra: I just created them today
<siretart> ogra: I assume bzr uses knits by default. and after all, they are in a repository
<ogra> (see bzr upgrade)
<sivang> siretart: you can check that
<ogra> or better bzr help upgrade :)
<pygi> sivang, :)
<ogra> siretart, if you created them with 0.8 it should be fine
<sivang> sivan@swirl:~/hubackup-devel/hubackup--main$ cat .bzr/branch-format
<sivang> Bazaar-NG meta directory, format 1
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Toadstool> hi bddebian
<Gloubiboulga> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool, Gloubiboulga
<phanatic> heya bddebian, Gloubiboulga :)
<bddebian> Hi phanatic
<Gloubiboulga> hello phanatic
<Toadstool> hi phanatic
<phanatic> hey Toadstool
<andrewski> hello, i'm trying to build a source package from REVU (lirc 0.8.0) and i'm having a bit of trouble getting the binary package to build.  i'm running "sudo pbuilder build lirc_0.8.0-0ubuntu1.dsc", but am getting the following error, even after i installed svgalibg1-dev in synaptic:
<andrewski>  -> Considering  svgalibg1-dev [i386] 
<andrewski>    -> Trying svgalibg1-dev
<andrewski>        -> Cannot install svgalibg1-dev; apt errors follow:
<andrewski> Reading package lists... Done
<andrewski> Building dependency tree... Done
<andrewski> E: Couldn't find package svgalibg1-dev
<andrewski> W: Unable to locate package svgalibg1-dev
<andrewski> E: Could not satisfy build-dependency.
<andrewski> E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<andrewski> any ideas why that would be?  i just set up pbuilder from the wiki, which on dapper is only three commands.
<andrewski> i feel like a bit more setup may be necessary, but i'm not sure where that would happen.
<Erlang> well, is svgalibg1-dev available?
<andrewski> Erlang: available where?  in pbuilder or as a regular package to install?
<bddebian> andrewski: Is your pbuilder Edgy or Dapper?
<andrewski> i'm assuming dapper; i just installed it from the wiki following the instructions for dapper (which i'm on).
<bddebian> OK, then your pbuilder isn't update or something.  Do you have universe and multiverse enabled in your apt.conf stuff?
<andrewski> in my regular apt.conf or my pbuilder one?  (i seem to recall having one specifically for pbuilder on breezy.)
<bddebian>  /etc/pbuilder/apt.conf/sources.list
<andrewski> i didn't touch that at all, so probably not. :P
<bddebian> Add that and then do a pbuilder update
<andrewski> is it enough to copy my regular apt.conf there?
<bddebian> Hmm, not sure, sorry
<bddebian> Probably though
<andrewski> yeah, i think i'll use it to start and take out unofficial stuff. ^_^
<andrewski> bddebian: it still says unavailable.  what gives?
<andrewski> (is there a more appropriate channel in which i should ask these questions?)
<bddebian> Did you do an update?
<andrewski> yeah
<bddebian> Hmm
<bddebian> You did sudo pbuilder update --distribution dapper --override-config ?
<andrewski> hmm... no... just sudo pbuilder update.  what's the difference?
<\sh> sudo pbuilder update --override-config
<bddebian>  --override-config overrides / saves the changes
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<andrewski> ok
<\sh> hey bddebian..how's life?
<andrewski> ...done, but same error.
<bddebian> andrewski: Do you have this line:  OTHERMIRROR="deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse"  in /etc/pbuilder/pbuilderrc ?
<bddebian> \sh: Fair to midland thanks. You?
<andrewski> haven't touched pbuilderrc, so probably not.  man, the wiki really gives the wrong impression. O_O
<andrewski> bddebian: but in this case, should i also add deb-src since i'm looking for a dev package?
<\sh> bddebian: stress ... 5 days to product launch...so we are in the office and working on a weekend
<bddebian> andrewski: No, exactly that line :-)
<bddebian> \sh: Eeks
<andrewski> bddebian: got it... trying again.
<andrewski> wahoo... looks like it's going....
<bddebian> Sweet
<andrewski> success.  thanks bddebian, \sh, and Erlang.
<Erlang> I did nothing.
<andrewski> Erlang: you offered, and thusly i thank thee. :)
<Erlang> I shouldn't offer help when I know I don't have 5 strong minutes for IRC.
<bddebian> andrewski: NP, glad to be of SOME use once in a while :-)
<andrewski> ^_^
<andrewski> now i just have to get the magic voodoo of LIRC working! O_O
<AnAnt> I got a problem with debian/rules, may someone help me  ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17487
<AnAnt> I can't understand why pbuilder attempts to make debian/build-nokde for a second time, although it did 'touch debian/build-nokde' the first time ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: Why do you call patch for build-nokde but not for build_kde?  Are the patches only for nokde?
<AnAnt> bddebian: I am not sure wether the KDE version needs the patch or not
<bddebian> AH
<AnAnt> bddebian: but I can call for both
<AnAnt> but would  that be the problem ?
<bddebian> NO, it was just a question
<AnAnt> k
<AnAnt> so you got any ideas ?
<bddebian> Ohhh, binary-indep and binary-arch are both calling build
<AnAnt> yup
<AnAnt> I found that in other packages that contain more than one variant (ex. elinks)
<bddebian> Did id also have a -common package?
<bddebian> s/id/it/
<AnAnt> huh ?
<AnAnt> are you talking about elinks ? elinks had 2 variants: elinks & elinks-lite
<bddebian> Did elinks have a elinks-common package too?
<AnAnt> no, there wasn't an elinks-common
<bddebian> Hmm
<AnAnt> just elinks & elinks-lite
<AnAnt> so , do you see anything wrong in that rules file ?
<AnAnt> ?
<AnAnt> ?
<bddebian> I'm not sure I understand why either are calling binary-indep
<bddebian> Oh, in build they call dh_clean -k so maybe they are wiping their dirs before running build again
<andrewski> back again... could anyone help me with checking a source package to see with which flags it's configured?  i think i may need to edit them (and update a launchpad bug).
<bddebian> andrewski: ??
<andrewski> bddebian: hm?  is my question unclear?
<bddebian> andrewski: Yes.  What are you trying to do?
<andrewski> bddebian: i'm building lirc from source from some source packages in REVU, and i need to make sure it's configured with "--with-driver=all".  i've been checking the packaging guide, and it seems that would happen in debian/rules; is that right?
<bddebian> andrewski: Yes.  It will either be right on the call to configure or they may assign it to some variable like DEB_CONFIGURE_OPTS or some such
<andrewski> bddebian: yeah, i've found it.  then i just rebuild it like i did before, dpkg-buildpackage -> pbuilder etc.?
<andrewski> or is there an intermediate necessary step?
<toma> no
<andrewski> no to which?
<toma> you can build it as usual
<andrewski> ok, cool.  thanks.  wish me luck!
<bddebian> Good luck :-)
<bddebian> w00t a DD picked up our .desktop changes on their own
<crimsun> would be swell if MoM refreshed.
<bddebian> crimsun: ?
<bddebian> It's not updating?
<crimsun> no. Unless all my merges FTBFS, which is highly unlikely seeing how I sbuilt and pbuilt them first.
<bddebian> Hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<crimsun> (not to mention they're listed as "Successfully built")
<bddebian> crimsun: Yeah, I noticed many of mine aren't either
<crimsun> blarg, I'll do the vlc merge now
<LaserJock> I figured out last night that I'm going to need to do 10 merges a day to get MOTU Science done in time for UVF
<slomo_> LaserJock: UVF for universe is not next week but somewhere in september
<LaserJock> really?
<LaserJock> at FF?
<slomo_> yes... at the time of beta freeze
<slomo_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<crimsun> Sept 28th
<LaserJock> ahhh
<LaserJock> see, I was even at one of the BOFs for the release schedule and I can't figure this out ;-)
<LaserJock> so basically we have 1 freeze for Universe
<LaserJock> that's kinda helpful
<crimsun> sucks for main, though
<bddebian> crimsun: whee :-)
<crimsun> I'll be, once again, backporting like mad.
<LaserJock> ok, so I'll have to see what Main packages might need merging
<crimsun> well the big one is X.Org 7.1
* bddebian tried to do some main stuff..
<crimsun> everyone wants it, but no one realises it's something like 288 packages.
<LaserJock> well, I was thinking of TeX and the few science/math apps that are in Main
* bddebian just did texmacs
<bddebian> And lyx :)
<crimsun> well, tetex-bin has been merged already by pitti
<LaserJock> good
<LaserJock> cause I really don't want to do it
<LaserJock> but I've turned into the defacto TeX guy
<crimsun> well you can have that or X.Org 7.1. Pick your poison.
<bddebian> hehe
<bddebian> LaserJock: You are a core-dev now?
<LaserJock> heck no
<bddebian> Well why the hell not? :-)
<LaserJock> but mdz told me that there was no core-dev looking after tex so I could volunteer ;-)
<bddebian> Heh
<LaserJock> pitti or doko seem to do it when necessary
<LaserJock> but the Debian TeX people aren't very impressed with Ubuntu's handling of TeX
<LaserJock> and MOTU Science is an easy scape goat ;-)
<crimsun> well that's easily resolved. Do a sync then blame everything on them.
<crimsun> if it doesn't work, it's obviously because they suck.
<LaserJock> lol
<andrewski> i'm getting an error when trying to use dpkg-buildpackage this time: "debian/rules:6: /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make: No such file or directory
<andrewski> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make'.  Stop."
<LaserJock> crimsun: that maxima bug is still bugging me :/
<LaserJock> I'd love to blame debian, but I don't undestand what's going on
<Mithrandir> andrewski: you have forgotten to build-dep on dpatch.
<andrewski> Mithrandir: i'm not sure what that means.  i'm doing exactly what i've done in the past, so this is a bit new.
<crimsun> andrewski: append dpatch to debian/control:Build-Depends
<andrewski> crimsun: ok... why wouldn't that have been necessary before?
<crimsun> (or debian/control.in if it uses that)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Yeah maxima is b0rked :-(
<bddebian> As is openvrml :-(
<andrewski> crimsun, Mithrandir: it's actually already listed (in control).  what gives?
<crimsun> andrewski: are you doing this in a pbuilder?
<Mithrandir> andrewski: uh, and dpatch is installed?
<andrewski> crimsun: i'm not that far yet.  i'm just using dpkg-buildpackage
<bddebian> Do you have dpatch installed locally?
<andrewski> Mithrandir: no, it wasn't. :-/
<andrewski> but i do now
<andrewski> again, why wasn't that necessary before?
<Mithrandir> if you hadn't that installed, dpkg-buildpackage would have told you if you had it listed in build-depends.
<andrewski> well, i didn't change control, only added a flag to the configure line in rules.  dunno, but whatev.  it built now.
<andrewski> "configure: error: *** you need to have the Linux kernel source installed
<andrewski>         for this driver"
<andrewski> would this mean that i need to add linux-source to Build-Depends?
<bddebian> Yep
<LaserJock> does it work like that?
<andrewski> ok, let's try that out...
<LaserJock> I didn't think linux-source worked "out of the box"
<andrewski> dunno; that's why i'm asking. :-P
<crimsun> I'll just try merging from MoM
<bddebian> LaserJock: Well it can be fun with all the different version
<bddebian> crimsun: Merging what?
<andrewski> ok, that didn't work.  is there another likely package that should be used instead or something else?
<crimsun> bddebian: lirc.
<andrewski> crimsun: what's merging from MoM mean then?
<crimsun> it's assigned to mvo, so I won't upload until I get an Ok from him
<bddebian> Ah
<bddebian> Hmm, care all the X libs done?
<bddebian> Uhm s/care/are/
<andrewski> cuz if anyone can help me get lirc 0.8.0 installed on dapper with all the drivers, i'd be so super pleased.
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> imbrandon: pong
<andrewski> LaserJock, bddebian: is there another package that would supply the "kernel source" that i need so that configure would find it?
<imbrandon> heya crimsun , one sec lemme get the url i was gonna sk you about
<imbrandon> ask*
<bddebian> andrewski: I try to avoid any packages that require linux sources :-)
<chuck_> yeah so do i ;)
<andrewski> bddebian: ok... how else do i get lirc drivers to install then? O_O
<imbrandon> crimsun, someone said you were on the backport team i was gonna make sure i filed this correct since its my first one ( malone bug #52343 )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52343 in kbfx "[ backport ]  kbfx 4.9.1+4.9.2rc1 from edgy to dapper-backports" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52343
<LaserJock> isn't modules-assistant pretty common for drivers?
<zul> LaserJock: yeah but the i2c interface changed between lirc and our kernel so you need lirc 0.8.0
<andrewski> zul: what's that mean for me trying to build the package?
<zul> good luck...you might want to request a backport
<crimsun> imbrandon: you kinda omitted the all-important 0. for the versions.
<imbrandon> 0 for versions ?
<imbrandon> ohhh
<imbrandon> doh
<imbrandon> will it fly like that ?
<crimsun> well, no.
<andrewski> zul: well, that's what this is.  i'm pulling the source packages from launchpad/revu, but they weren't configured for any drivers, so i fail to see how they're really useful.
<imbrandon> or do i need to refile ?
<crimsun> change the Description
<imbrandon> k
<zul> andrewski,: not sure...all i know is that the drivers in dapper wont compile
<andrewski> zul: the lirc drivers won't compile in dapper?
<zul> correct
<andrewski> i've heard other people compiling from source who haven't had any problems....
<imbrandon> crimsun, done, sorry i dident realize i could edit it
<zul> andrewski: compile from source then
<imbrandon> crimsun, other than that does it look ok ?
<andrewski> i'd rather not.  i use ubuntu largely because of apt, and don't really like the idea of circumventing it.
<crimsun> imbrandon: attach a pbuilder log
<imbrandon> ok
<crimsun> /attach/  please :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> sure thing
<crimsun> andrewski: are you doing this in dapper or edgy?
<andrewski> crimsun: dapper
<zul> heh...grub i so own you
<crimsun> andrewski: what arch?
<crimsun> I can only build for amd64 atm
<andrewski> crimsun: 686
<crimsun> andrewski: sec, updating pbuilder -> building
<andrewski> crimsun: ok, cool; thanks.  this is getting above my head. ;)
<andrewski> crimsun: did you get the packages from launchpad?  i could give you a link if that'd help.
<crimsun> andrewski: no, I'm using MoM packages.
<andrewski> again, what's MoM?
<crimsun> some variant of these will go into Edgy
<crimsun> merges.ubuntu.com
<andrewski> oh... the ones that come from debian?
<crimsun> yes
<andrewski> gotcha.
<crimsun> merged from Debian, but yes
<crimsun> you should have a ./usr/share/doc/lirc-modules-sou
<crimsun> rce/README.Debian
* bddebian loads up the sync requests
<andrewski> crimsun: yes, i do.
<crimsun> have you read it? |)
<crimsun> :)  rather
<andrewski> no. :-/
<andrewski> i didn't even know about that.
<crimsun> anyhow, if you're still having issues with it, ping me and I throw you lirc-modules-source_0.8.0-5ubuntu1~0test1_all.deb
<crimsun> I'll ^
<andrewski> of course i'm still having issues.  i haven't been able to get it to build. :(
<andrewski> it'd be super swell if you could throw me a package.
<andrewski> ...or are you saying i should try the README instructions and go from there?
<crimsun> are you having issues actually generating the debs from the lirc source package, or are you having problems building from lirc-modules-source?
<andrewski> the former
<andrewski> the latter sounds like i would end up with modules that aren't tracked by apt.  i'd like to avoid that.  so i'm not sure if i should proceed that way.
<crimsun> the lirc-modules-source deb provides a way for you to generate a lirc-modules deb for your kernel.
<crimsun> it's pretty standard
<crimsun> we do the same for alsa-source
<andrewski> oh... this is crazy.  i've not done this before.  so i need to build lirc-modules-source first, then build lirc?
<crimsun> you will need to pbuild the lirc source package, which will generate lirc, lirc-modules-source, and lirc-x debs
<crimsun> you need to install lirc and lirc-modules-source
<crimsun> then follow the README.Debian for lirc-modules-source to generate lirc-modules for your kernel
<andrewski> i'm confused.  don't i only use pbuilder once i've built the package?
<andrewski> O_o
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> pbuilder is for source packages
<crimsun> lirc is the source package that creates lirc, lirc-modules-source, and lirc-x
<andrewski> right... i mean after i use dpkg-buildpackage.  those are the instructions i've always used.
<andrewski> ...ok, but what happens if i can't build lirc to create the others?
<crimsun> you don't want to pbuild lirc-modules-source. You want to do that inside your own host install, because it needs to be compiled against your kernel's headers.
<crimsun> well then you're stuck
<crimsun> give me a sec to upload the source package
<andrewski> lol... ok.
<andrewski> at least this makes sense to you. :-P
<crimsun> http://sh.nu/~crimsun/TEST_lirc/
<crimsun> that's the merged source package
<andrewski> "merged"?
<crimsun> it builds fine in an Edgy pbuilder
<andrewski> ok, so i'll just have to backport it to dapper?
<crimsun> andrewski: "merged" means we've carried forward Ubuntu changes into the newer Debian source package
<andrewski> or is that not possible?
<andrewski> ok
<crimsun> no, you compile that source package in a Dapper pbuilder
<crimsun> pbuilder build lirc_0.8.0-5ubuntu1~0test1.dsc
<crimsun> that's it.
<andrewski> that's it?  why don't i do the dpkg-buildpackage -S part?
<crimsun> because I've already done all that.
<andrewski> oh...
<andrewski> you rawk!
<bddebian> Yes, he does
<crimsun> well, technically MoM already did it.
<andrewski> ;)
<crimsun> I just had to fix the merge
<imbrandon> gah pdebuild dosent make a *.build file ?
<crimsun> remember to read /usr/share/doc/lirc-modules-source/README.Debian
<andrewski> crimsun: ok, if i understand right, that part's still necessary because it needs to be built against MY kernel, yes?
<crimsun> yes, you need to follow the instructions in /usr/share/doc/lirc-modules-source/README.Debian
<andrewski> ok, i will.  why do i though when i'm running the standard 686 kernel?  (just wondering)
<imbrandon> bddebian, if i'm using pdebuild instead of debuild wth does it stick the *.build file ?
<imbrandon> its not in /var/cache/pbuilder
<imbrandon> its not in /var/cache/pbuilder*
<crimsun> it's in ..
<crimsun> andrewski: you still need to compile the kernel modules against kernel headers
<andrewski> which is the same with alsa?  then why have i never had to go through that process?  is it automated at some point in ubuntu?
<crimsun> andrewski: it's identical if you choose to generate a alsa-modules deb
<crimsun> an alsa-modules ^
<imbrandon> crimsun, in /var/cache/pbuilder/resule i only have ..... the *.dsc *.diff.gz *.changes *.deb and orig.tar.gz
<andrewski> oh, ok.
<crimsun> imbrandon: no, ../
<crimsun> imbrandon: you know, the parent directory of the extracted source
<imbrandon> yea i thought i looked there too, one sec
<crimsun> imbrandon: why are you looking for it anyway?
<imbrandon> same thing only munus the deb
<imbrandon> crimsun, dident you want me to attach it ?
<crimsun> imbrandon: you should be using ``pbuilder build --logfile somelogfile.txt foo.dsc''
<imbrandon> doh ok
<crimsun> somelogfile.txt will be in ./
<crimsun> or wherever you tell it
<imbrandon> right right, thanks
<imbrandon> tail -f buildlog.txt
<imbrandon> gah
<andrewski> crimsun: should i use the make-kpkg set of instructions?
<crimsun> andrewski: no
<crimsun> (unless you want to?)
<andrewski> i have no idea what the difference is.
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-09
<crimsun> I would use, directly, the debian/rules KSRC=... example.
<crimsun> granted, I do presume you've selected the drivers using ``dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source''
<andrewski> ugh... no, i haven't. O_o  that wasn't in the instructions.
<andrewski> unless i missed something glaring?
<crimsun> it's step #3 in the make-kpkg scenario
<andrewski> ah, ok.  i stopped reading those when you said not to use them. :-P
<andrewski> so i need to do that first before proceeding with the other set?
<crimsun> I would do execute dpkg-reconfigure immediately after installing lirc-modules-source
<andrewski> k
<andrewski> when i install linux-source, i have to manually unzip the source bz2?
<imbrandon> ok crimsun , attached build log to bug 52343 , anything else you see i should do ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52343 in kbfx "[ backport ]  kbfx 0.4.9.1+0.4.9.2rc1 from edgy to dapper-backports" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52343
<andrewski> crimsun: i'm still having a spot of trouble compiling these drivers.  i couldn't dpkg-reconfigure to recognize my /usr/src/linux directory until i symlinked linux-2.6.15 and followed the make-kpkg instructions, but then it complained about not having loadable module support enabled in the kernel. :(  i'm rather lost.
<crimsun> andrewski: do you have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?
<andrewski> um... no.  damn, i feel like such a fool!
<andrewski> crimsun: ok, so when i do "make config dep", do i just follow the defaults?  i haven't been up on kernel config'ing in years.
<crimsun> andrewski: you shouldn't have to ``make config dep'' at all
<andrewski> so i can skip straight to step 3?
<crimsun> 3 being the dpkg-reconfigure?
<crimsun> you don't need the make-kpkg scenario, remember?
<andrewski> right, but there's only one other scenario in the README.
<crimsun> which is the good one
<andrewski> i don't feel like i have a hard time following directions, but these ones seem really screwy and scattered.  i'm following those, but dpkg-reconfigure has a different story to tell, and you're mentioning things that aren't in either. :-/
<andrewski> so i'm in dpkg-reconfigure and am asking it to try and build the drivers, but it's coming up with an error.
<andrewski> same "loadable module support" problem as before.
<crimsun> even with ``debian/rules binary-modules KSRC=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build''?
<andrewski> i'm not even through the dpkg-reconfigure yet... which is the first thing i should do, right?
<andrewski> because that's where i'm getting the error.
<crimsun> if you've chosen the drivers already and are offered the choice to have them compiled for you, choose no
<andrewski> ok
<andrewski> so now i'm done with d-r l-m-s and i can run the debian/rules command?
<crimsun> the one above, yes
<andrewski> "bash: debian/rules: No such file or directory"
<andrewski> n/m
<crimsun> you're in /usr/src/modules/lirc*, correct?
<andrewski> now i am ;)
<andrewski> ok, i have the package built and installed.  phew!  that's it?  i can continue with the lirc instructions?
<crimsun> well, you just install the generated deb
<crimsun> after that you're pretty much finished.
<andrewski> right, done.  but why does "modprobe -l | grep lirc" give me nothing?
<crimsun> I presume you have to load them?
<crimsun> after installing the generated deb
<andrewski> right... but the ones i need aren't installed with the package, i.e. lirc_mceusb2
<andrewski> *one
<andrewski> was that not installed from the package from MoM?
<crimsun> was it listed in dpkg-reconfigure?
<andrewski> no
<andrewski> i selected all of them just to be sure
<crimsun> pastebin ``dpkg -L lirc-module\*''
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> substitute the correct package name
<andrewski> http://pastebin.ca/82790
<crimsun> the generated deb
<andrewski> that was the second set.
<crimsun> (I'm too used to alsa-source -> alsa-module\* )
<Toadstool> grah! I'm trying to merge ghemical but it's heavily broken since upstream made huge modifications in libghemical and hasn't released a new ghemical version yet...
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> how many ../../*irc-modules-*.deb were generated?
<andrewski> one
<andrewski> lirc-modules-2.6.15-25-686_0.8.0-0ubuntu1+Custom.1.00_i386.deb
<crimsun> hm. looks like SUBDIRS is not being propagated properly
<andrewski> i'm not sure what that means.
<crimsun> can you debian/rules clean and regenerate the modules, being sure to have a build log?
<andrewski> how do i do that? :-/
<andrewski> i.e. regenerating with a build log
<crimsun> you can use typescript
<crimsun> script(1) on Debian systems
<andrewski> so "script -c dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source"?
<crimsun> quote the command, but yes
<crimsun> offline, work
<Toadstool> anyone who wants to upload a merge for me? (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2650)
<andrewski> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/82808
<andrewski> crimsun: is it maybe a problem because it's built with "--with-driver=userspace"?
<bddebian> Oh so now LaserJock is taking my merges too, sweet
<bddebian> :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: whatever
<bddebian> LaserJock: Care to take the rest? :-)
<LaserJock> no, go ahead, we just need to make sure we aren't stepping on each other's toes :-)
<LaserJock> any MOTUs want a break from merging? I've got a very quick review I'd like done
<LaserJock> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2649
<hub> is CC-BY-SA dfsg compliant?
<hub> just making sure
<hub> btw doc in GPL makes no sense
<hub> GFDL, sure
<LaserJock> hub: well, actually most Debian docs are GPL and GFDL only recently became DFSG free
<LaserJock> I'm not quite sure about CC-BY-SA but the doc team uses it
<hub> I think it is ok
<hub> just wanted to make sure
<hub> again GPL for documentation does not really make sense
<hub> it is not code
<LaserJock> right
<hub> just saying
<LaserJock> but it is often used
<LaserJock> so ..
<LaserJock> the Packaging Guide is GPL so that we can use Debian documentation
<LaserJock> I find it weird for sure when reading the GPL, it has lots of "software" and "program" references
<hub> that is my point
<hub> but you didn't make the doc or license
<hub> so it does not really matter
<LaserJock> well, for the Packaging Guide I did
<LaserJock> but I would of done GFDL if it wasn't for Debian
<Hobbsee> morning all
<DarkMageZ> is there a target for there to be no .la files in ubuntu? i've just had 2 really bad days because of inconsistency...
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<Hawkwind> Hey there imbrandon bddebian and Hobbsee
<imbrandon> heya Hawkwind
<imbrandon> heya bddebian brb afk
<sharms> this must be a love day
<Hobbsee> hi Hawkwind
* Hobbsee hisses at sharms.
<Hobbsee> just not for you :P
<bddebian> Hi Hawkwind, imbrandon
<sharms> hi Hawkwind , imbrandon, Hobbsee  :)
<imbrandon> heh
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> Hey there sharms
<bddebian> LaserJock: BTW, just about any package on the merge pages with my name on them I almost have done except for maxima and a couple others that have some other build deps that are broken/missing
<Hobbsee> bddebian: so we shouldnt steal them?  right.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: You can if you want, just trying to avoid duplicate work :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yeah, that makes snese :P
* Hobbsee is at work again today.
<Plug> Hi all
<Plug> I'm having a go at building the PPTP plugins for NetworkManager
<Plug> it's trying to link against libXrender.la, which I read was dropped by Debian some time ago
<LaserJock> bddebian: I see, so you're actually trying to merge the ones you did last time, smart :-)
<bddebian> Plug: Known problem
<bddebian> LaserJock: Well that's what I was told to do :-)
<slomo> Plug: do you use the non-official xgl repository? the libcairo2-dev in there is broken... just remove -L/usr/lib/libXcursor.la from /usr/lib/libcairo.la and add -lXcursor there
<Plug> With the package, or the build method?  Is there something I can change in my configure.ac etc to fix it?
<Plug> slomo: sounds promising
<slomo> gn8 everybody
<Plug> slomo: goodnight, thanks, that fixed me up!
<crimsun> andrewski: no idea, haven't investigated
<crimsun> Toadstool: uploaded.
<bddebian> Is there ever a good reason that a .init script reload/restart would do a --start twice?
<crimsun> semantically, no.
<bddebian> I didn't think so but the syntax looks all jacked up
<crimsun> bddebian: do you have an /etc/udev/scripts/ in Dapper?
<crimsun> (completely unrelated question)
<bddebian> Nope, no scripts dir
<crimsun> thanks.
<bddebian> NP
<bddebian> http://pastebin.us/1204  <-- in Dapper I changed the first --start to --stop.  Does that seem correct?
<Plug> it does to me
<crimsun> bddebian: yes.
<crimsun> that's an odd bug to have in a maintainer script. Someone should be shot.
<bddebian> crimsun: Well they haven't fixed in the last few releases either.  I'll send it up
<bddebian> OK one other question
<bddebian> Are these two functionally equivalent?
<bddebian> http://pastebin.us/1205
<crimsun> yes.
<bddebian> Thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<dotwaffle> Hey, anyone awake I can bounce an idea off?
<crimsun> shoot.
<dotwaffle> Cheers. [writes long paragraph] 
<dotwaffle> I've got a laptop, and a workstation/server, and I manually keep the home directories syncd through rsync, I was wondering if there was anything in the pipeline to make this into a feature that average joe can use, or whether it was worth me developing a GUI that did it for people, so that they could keep computers syncd. NOT nfs, as that requires a persistant connection, I'm talking about syncing for the purpose of poratble computers.
<crimsun> coda, which last I checked, was removed from mainline.
<tseng> or ifolder, or unison, or ...
<dotwaffle> Coda is relatively advanced, for power users, I was thinking of a system that someone could use as a novice user, new to Linux, to keep their laptop and home computer syncd.
<tseng> if a gui would scratch your own itch don't let us stop you
<crimsun> iFolder sounds/looks promising.
<dotwaffle> tseng: I've got my own solution, but I've had to write it myself, I was just wondering if it was a feature that could be integrated that did all the hard work for the suer.
<tseng> I use rdiff-backup
<tseng> you can all use whatever you want
<tseng> there are many tools in this space
<dotwaffle> iFolder does sound good, but it doesn't migrate settings etc, you'd have to set the iFolder as your home dir.
<dotwaffle> I use rsync-backup, yeah.
<tseng> I said rdiff
<dotwaffle> rdiff-backup? Not heard of it, will have to look into it...
<tseng> if you want to write a gui, go ahead
<tseng> if you dont need one, don't do it
<tseng> thats what it is all about
<dotwaffle> _I_ don't need one, I just thought it might plug a hole, and whether the MOTU were planning anything like that for Edgy etc...
<dotwaffle> Just asking :)
<tseng> "the MOTU" doesnt develop new software
<dotwaffle> Anyway, think I'm barking up the wrong tree, never mind, sorry for disturbing you :)
<bddebian> tseng: We don't? :-)
<tseng> I think you are..
<tseng> if you don't have a use for a program, we cant justify your writing it to you
<tseng> :)
<dotwaffle> from ubuntu-devel: #ubuntu-motu for getting into development...
<tseng> bddebian: not in the scope of the group.
<dotwaffle> tseng: Fair enough - suppose I ought to just get on with it, if it's any good, maybe one of the distro maintainers will pick it up...
<tseng> dotwaffle: "getting into packaging" is lost on alot of people
<bddebian> heh
<tseng> dotwaffle: so "development" stands.. it isnt really about new code here
<dotwaffle> Think the statement needs to be clarified then ;) Sorry again, go back to sleep ;)
<tseng> the topic is unfortunately too large already
<bddebian> zzzzZZZZ
<dotwaffle> =) Ok. Night guys.
<bddebian> Gnight dot
<tseng> have a nice night
<bddebian> err
<tseng> er.
<tseng> ok then
<tseng> back to beating on bddebian
<bddebian> :'-(
<tseng> you like it
<bddebian> Whip me harder
* tseng waits for The Big Give-Back to make ubuntu-desktop installable again
<tseng> yay futurama
<bddebian> The Big Give-Back?
<crimsun> "rebuilding world". Probably won't happen until X.Org is completed, but that's just a hunch.
<bddebian> Ah
<tseng> i thought we would just rebuild FTBFS
<tseng> and see what sticks
<tseng> i usually dont seem to know what is going on, though
<bddebian> tseng: Me either, obviously :-)
* bddebian feels sorry for Kamion/Keybuk
<crimsun> sorry? pfft. I feel for the buildds.
<bddebian> Hehe
<bddebian> True enough
<bddebian> But I am submitting lots of sync requests too :-)
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<imbrandon> crimsun, just seeing who's alive ? heh
<crimsun> no, I'm becoming rather fed up with the user community.
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> any reason in particular ?
<crimsun> lots, but that's off-topic.
<imbrandon> true true, maybe some other time when you feel like spoutin off ;)
* imbrandon gets back to workin on somethin
<tritium> hey crimsun, you left in such a hurry.
<Hobbsee> hi all
<tritium> hi Hobbsee
<crimsun> tritium: hi.
<Hobbsee> hi tritium, crimsun
* StevenK jumps on Hobbsee.
* Hobbsee thuds on the ground.
<Hobbsee> thanks, StevenK!
* StevenK chuckles.
<StevenK> My pleasure.
<imbrandon> moins Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
* Hobbsee jabs StevenK with a long pointy stick repeatedly..
<StevenK> Ow!
<StevenK> I'd ask 'What did I ever do to you?', but I know the answer.
<Hobbsee> haha
<cypher1> how do i mention cdrom in pbuilder sources
<cypher1> is not using apt-cdrom add sufficient ?
<Hobbsee> cypher1: a) why do you want to?  b) it should have copied when you copied your sources.list over
<cypher1> Hobbsee, i am still struggling with the pbuilder create for around 7th time... so thought instead of from web can i copy it from the breezy install cd :)
<Hobbsee> cypher1: ah, right.
<cypher1> i do see the cdrom in sources.list but the download always goes to the mirror
<Toadstool> 'morning
<Hobbsee> hi Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi Hobbsee
<crimsun> Toadstool: I uploaded spread some hours ago.
<Toadstool> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> np
<AnAnt> I got a problem with debian/rules, may someone help me  ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17487
<AnAnt> I can't understand why pbuilder attempts to make debian/build-nokde for a second time, although it did 'touch debian/build-nokde' the first time ?
<AnAnt> nevermind ! it worked ! :)
<zakame> hi all
<Toadstool> hey zakame
<zakame> hi Toadstool
<Lathiat> ss
<zakame> heya Lathiat
<crimsun> oh boy, time to enable $CRACK_OPTIONS
<imbrandon> crimsun, ?
<crimsun> beating these wishlist bugs to a senseless pulp.
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<Toadstool> er, I'm merging usbmount. Dapper has 0.0.14ubuntu1 and sid 0.0.14-0.1 but dpkg --compare-versions says 0.0.14ubuntu1 > 0.0.14-0.1...
<zakame> whoa, native to non-native packaging format?
<Toadstool> yeah
<crimsun> Toadstool: you're stuck, just as I am.
<Toadstool> nice
<crimsun> hand-merge the -0.1 changes into 0.0.14ubuntu2.
<crimsun> (see apt-proxy for a livid example)
<Toadstool> ok, I'll do that
<zakame> ro you just merge as usual and do a dch -e and s/search/destroy/
<zakame> heh, blame jvw
<Toadstool> yeah :)
<crimsun> woo, ftbfs with $CRACK_OPTIONS
<crimsun> rejecting the heck outta that bug.
<zakame> that should've been 0.0.14.1
<zakame> hmm CAM::PDF looks great
<Toadstool> crimsun: heh "thanks, poor versioning!" in debian/changelog for apt-proxy :)
<crimsun> :)
<Toadstool> et voil, usbmount ready for upload at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2654
<zakame> great
<G0SUB> slomo: ping
<slomo> hi G0SUB
<G0SUB> slomo: hello!
<G0SUB> slomo: it seems quinn has fixed his package, re. the Xrender issue
<zakame> hi G0SUB
<G0SUB> slomo: now it uses only -lXrender in the cairo package
<G0SUB> zakame: hello :)
<sivang> hey G0SUB
<slomo> G0SUB: cool :)
<sivang> zakame, et al
<zakame> heya sivang
<G0SUB> sivang: hello sire :)
<Seveas> irvin, pong
<tseng> crimsun: hey, do your urxvt fonts look like crap now also?
<crimsun> tseng: no, but I'm using -lite, which lacks Xft support
<tseng> oh.
<crimsun> tseng: probably due to libfreetype "transition"
<tseng> right
<crimsun> and should be magically fixed when the world is rebuilt
<slomo> tseng: if the gnome font settings thing also sets general xft settings try other font rendering modes
<slomo> tseng: at least that fixed this in gnome-terminal for me
<tseng> gnome stuff looks ok
<slomo> i only had weird fonts in gnome-terminal and firefox and setting the font rendering mode to "best contrast" fixed it for me
<tseng> i am using ephy now
<tseng> looks fine
<slomo> ok *shrug* :)
* tseng merges rrdtool
<tseng> someone should upload my change to debian
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: sorry, gtk2 in wxwindows2.4 is a no-go due to libfreetype and gcc4.1
<Amaranth> i thought we had 2.6?
<crimsun> Amaranth: that's wxwidgets2.6.
<Amaranth> they aren't compatible?
<crimsun> John filed a wishlist bug asking for gtk2+unicode support to be enabled in wxwindows2.4
<Amaranth> i see tons of things that depend on 2.4 so i guess not
<crimsun> it's an utter ftbfs
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> i thought gtk2 support in 2.4 sucked anyway
<crimsun> it does. quite horribly.
<sivang> morning folks
<jsgotangco> hello sivang
<sivang> hey jsgotangco , what's up?
<jsgotangco> just arrived home after eating some greasy food outside =)
<jsgotangco> best thing to do on a sunday heh
<sivang> jsgotangco: right
<sivang> :)
<cypher1> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<cypher1>   Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages - open (2 No such file or directory)
<cypher1> can anyone please tell me what am i supposed to do for this ?
<uniq> was this a apt-get update?
<uniq> well.. have to go. bye.
<tseng> it sounds more like he added a new source
<tseng> then tried to use apt w/o doing apt-get update
<tseng> but what do i know
<uniq> that's what i was thinking of too.
<uniq> but sometimes apt can give weird errors if you add two similar source lines to sources.list.
<uniq> anyway.. have to go. bye.
<cypher1> tseng, i did apt-get update
<Hobbsee> hi all
<G0SUB> How do I request a backport?
<G0SUB> is it ok to file a bug report against dapper-backport?
<siretart> G0SUB: yes
<Hobbsee> hi siretart
<siretart> huhu Hobbsee
* Hobbsee is going thru a very long and mostly depreciated list.  scary.
<kelmo> hi siretart
<siretart> heyho kelmo
<kelmo> siretart: are you subscribed to the wpasupplicant PTS, and if so, have you recieved any commit notifications?
<siretart> I don't remember seeing any commit notifications
<siretart> I think the svn up hasn't been setup
<kelmo> siretart: well, i set it up
<kelmo> siretart: but can only get it to send directly to me, not the way its supposed to be . . .
<kelmo> siretart: (and a minor cock up where a notification was sent to the wrong list!)
<siretart> kelmo: ah, there is an extra pts hook you need to subscribe, if you want every commit notification
<kelmo> siretart: aaah, ok will read about that
<siretart> on the other hand, I am subscribed there
<siretart> hmm
<kelmo> siretart: buxy looked over the configuration on my behalf, and said it looked fine
<kelmo> siretart: so i am stumped . . .
<siretart> uh. hm
<siretart> I never did that either..
<andyjeffries> My app requires a .la (it uses autoconf/automake) but apparently ubuntu devs are removing .la files from packages.  Can anyone help me change it so it doesn't need them in future?
<siretart> andyjeffries: install the -dev package
<andyjeffries> I have, it's libXrender.la I'm referring to, but that's not included in the -dev package (see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57443&page=2)
<cbx33> hey people, need a little advice?
<cbx33> when you're coding
<cbx33> and you have all your source in one directory
<mukund> don't type rm -f * ?
<cbx33> how do you handle the fact that those files won't be in that exact location when the deb is installed
<cbx33> ?
<cbx33> symlinks?
<Hobbsee> how does one go about requesting a sync for somethign that builds fine in debian testing?
<sivang> Hobbsee: I'd say file a syn bug, and subscribe ubuntu archive to that
<Hobbsee> sivang: ok, cool, thanks.  even from etch, not sid?
<Toadstool> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources <-- Syncs ;)
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: thanks.  i had no mouse at the time :P
<Toadstool> :)
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: and do i need to get a MOTU to approve it?
<Toadstool> a MOTU will have to confirm it, that's what happened when I asked the wide-dhcpv6 sync
<Toadstool> er, ask for, even
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: right, would you like to confirm this for me please?  :P
<Hobbsee> you knew i was going to ask that, didnt you, hehe?
<Toadstool> yeah :)
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/52433
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52433 in Ubuntu "Please Sync Kionjb 0.1.6-4 from Debian experimental" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: thankyou :)
* Hobbsee really should go for MOTU sometime.
* Toadstool too :p
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: you arent a MOTU?
<Toadstool> nope
<Hobbsee> pretty stupid to get you to ack that, then.
* Hobbsee looks around for a MOTU.
<Toadstool> I thought you were kidding when you first asked :p
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: i thought you were a MOTU :P
* Hobbsee might just poke StevenK about it later.  he'll do it, with enough coercian :P
<Toadstool> sync from experimental? nice ^^
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, it's a new package in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: yes
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: it got requested months ago, and seems to work fine.
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, testing the build
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: thanks :)
* Yagisan waves hello
<Gloubiboulga> hello Yagisan
<Yagisan> good to see todays dapper updates all 404 o_O
<Hobbsee> hi Yagisan
<Toadstool> hey Yagisan
<Yagisan> Gloubiboulga, Hobbsee, Toadstool, evening all.
* Yagisan is configuring his Ubuntu box to pretend it is a Windows box
<Yagisan> Uni starts today, and it checks to see if you are using Windows.
<Toadstool> how do they do? OS fingerprinting with nmap and so on?
<Hobbsee> um, if i've got 4 sets of icons, all different colours of the same design, should i package them separately, or in one big package?
<Yagisan> Toadstool: not that sophisticated, just a few version strings
<Toadstool> oh, easy then ;)
<Yagisan> <sarcasm>ah nice</sarcasm>. they use java plugins.
* Yagisan is off to put the kids to bed
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, how can I test this package?
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: in a pbuilder?  however you usually test edgy packages.
<cyberix> Why didn't quake3 make it to Dapper?
<Hobbsee> cyberix: because no one updated it?
<Hobbsee> is it even GPL'd?
<cyberix> The engine is, but I was still waiting for it to be in multiverse.
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, it's installed in an edgy chroot, but it's a lib, with what is it supposed to work?
<Gloubiboulga> I'm not really familiar with KDE/Qt ;)
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: er, good point.  you'd have to test that thru konqueror, i expect, if you had the correct mp3 player in question.
<Gloubiboulga> ok, so I can't test :p
* Hobbsee wonders where her brain fizzled off to
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: yes, so it seems.  well, you can test that it's installable, but no further
<Gloubiboulga> I guess you've tested it
* Hobbsee doenst have the correct MP3 player
<Hobbsee> it got requested a while ago, so i checked if it was buildable and installable, which it is.
<Gloubiboulga> It builds/installs fine, I guess it should work
<Gloubiboulga> ok, I confirm the bug then
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: yeah, exactly. going to subscribe the archive while you're at it please?
<Hobbsee> if not, i'll go find where the bug was :P
<Gloubiboulga> all done
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: thankyou :)
<Gloubiboulga> np :)
<webben> Hello, I'm trying to find someone who would help me package a (potential) fix for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/50797#
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50797 in sudo "sudo built with --with-secure-path is problematic" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<Gloubiboulga> I'm suscribing to the bug too, maybe the archive team needs more infos for a NEW package
<webben> Apparently sudo doesn't use dpatch so this a complex case
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: true
<webben> i've got a diff of changes
<webben> (I'm also looking for someone who might be able to test whether my patch messes up sudo-ldap... i don't have the knowledge or resources to find that out)
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: quake3 source GPL, data not.
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: ah right
* Hobbsee doesnt play such games.
<Hobbsee> much.
<Gloubiboulga> yeah, Hobbsee only plays with packages :p
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: no, i dont go to school anymore, which is where i tended to play such games, across the school network :P
<Gloubiboulga> hehe
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: you need to play doomsday - we busted network code, so it's single player at the moment
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> maybe one day
* Hobbsee is very very bad at such games.
* Yagisan to
<Yagisan> yet I still try
<Yagisan> heh, when it's ready, perhaps you can sponser it Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yeah right.
<webben> Hmm ... no takers for packaging up a diff for sudo?
<kelmo> siretart: ok, commit messages are working, thanks for the tip (or else i'd never have known)
<toma> what needs to be done for .ui files to expend to .h and .cpp automatically? When I hand build the tarball they are created, but when using debuild they are not created.
<zakame> hi
<zakame> Hobbsee: got your msg, thanks
<Hobbsee> zakame: :)
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  damn.  Ah well, not much uses wxW2.4.
<\sh> moin
<Hobbsee> hi \sh
<toma> ok, the header file is in the obj-i486-bla folder. How do include that in a source file then?
<kelmo> siretart: hostapd has been prepared ;-)
<siretart> kelmo: cool!
<siretart> close.. ;)
<webben> Maybe someone could talk me through packaging my sudo fix? I've been told it's complex because it doesn't use dpatch?
<AnAnt> is the password on REVU the same as the one in launchpad ?
<AnAnt> or not necessarily the same ?
<Gloubiboulga> AnAnt, it's not the same
<AnAnt> Gloubiboulga: how do I know my REVU password ?
<Gloubiboulga> log in without passwd and use the 'recover' link
<AnAnt> Gloubiboulga: ok, thanks
<Gloubiboulga> you'll have to decrypt it with your gpg key
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> done
<AnAnt> thanks
<Gloubiboulga> np
<AnAnt> I request that the following uploads be removed: vim, mldonkey , tor, p7zip
<AnAnt> does one advocate for his own upload ?
<Gloubiboulga> nop
<Gloubiboulga> only MOTUs who review advocate
<AnAnt> how can I add a comment in REVU ? it seems I can only add comments to my old uploads not the recent one !
<AnAnt> nevermind, it worked
<AnAnt> can't I change my password ?
<tseng> nope.
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks for the help
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Gloubiboulga> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Gloubiboulga
<theneb> hi, anyone know how to get commercial software onto the commercial repository?
<cyberix> theneb: Maybe you can tell me what it is?
<theneb> www.720games.com
<theneb> Blocster
<theneb> Linux version is nearly ready, runs on SDL libs
<cyberix> theneb: I was just wondering how it works.
<cyberix> theneb: How can they have a repository, if they are commercial?
<theneb> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/08/introducing-the-dapper-commercial-repository/
<cyberix> thanks
<cyberix> So whats the difference with multiverse?
<theneb> I'm not exactly sure, I'm just wondering how to get onto it
<cyberix> I used to think software is commercial only, if you pay for it.
<theneb> ah right
<theneb> so the use there is a bit different?
<cyberix> I have no idea
<theneb> cheers for your help anyway
<cyberix> I'm just wondering
<cyberix> Maybe someone can answer better
<theneb> the game without buying it is a demo
<cyberix> I do understand what you're asking.
<cyberix> I just don't know how this new repository should work.
<theneb> that's cool
<sharms> to clarify the new repository has no connection to ubuntu
<sharms> it is a canonical only project
<cyberix> If I understood correctly
<sharms> so if you need a package included, you need to make arrangements with them
<cyberix> dapper-commercial is a Canonical thing. Not an Ubuntu thing.
<sharms> as it is not a community affair
<cyberix> So you'll probably contact Canonical
<theneb> thanks for the clarity guys
<cyberix> have to
<Amaranth> dapper-commercial is things canonical got special rights to redistribute, i guess
<sharms> I was testing a hostname bug, and was able to confirm it, and now I cant change my hostname back.  You guys know another way to use sudo? all I get is: sudo: unable to lookup bobvila via gethostbyname()
<bddebian> OK, wtf do I do about attal?  The source tarball extracts to attal-src-0.10.1 ?
<sivang> I hope nobody minds if I take the merge of etherape?
<bddebian> sivang: Who uploaded it last?
<sivang> bddebian: ivoks
<bddebian> Hmm, I doubt it but it might be considerate just to let him know
<sivang> If only he came online ..
<bddebian> Damnit where's crimsun when I need him? :)
<sivang> Amaranth: where was the dapper-commercial repo announced ?
<Amaranth> was it?
<Amaranth> i saw it in a meeting
<Amaranth> there is http://www.opera.com/pressreleases/en/2006/07/06/02/
<sivang> slomo_: it seems that ubuntu universe maintainer introduced a patch system...
<sivang> slomo_: dpath
<sivang> dpatch
<slomo_> happens sometimes :)
* sivang cries
<sivang> should I leave it with the patch system, or merge changes (desktop file, use gksudo instead of gksu) and drop the patch system?
<slomo_> the latter
* sivang yays
<sharms> is there a way to search the wiki for changes I have made?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-02
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<eddyMul> persia: just adding check:: doesn't seem to do the trick. hm...
<persia> eddyMul: CDBS only checks for check with makefile.mk.  You might want something different for setup.py.  If it's not obvious, you can always brute-force with build/django:: (or whatever).
<eddyMul> persia: I'm trying to sort out the sequence of events...
<eddyMul> persia: ideally, the check should be performed... after building, before installing....
<eddyMul> persia: (maybe?)
<persia> eddyMul: CDBS uses makebuilddir, configure, build, install, binary by defaul, and processes overrides after the internal rules, so if you have a build:: override, it should run between build and install, which is a standard place to test.  For some tests, between install and binary may be better (it depends on the tests).
<eddyMul> persia: thanx. I'll try with build/django::   (now the buildcore.mk target "depgraph" makes more sense...)
<Hobbsee> persia: did you know if it was for *all* metapackages, or just -desktops ?
<eddyMul> persia: the target is executed. Now, I'll work on having the tests run properly. I plan to steal code from Gentoo's ebuild (is that "lega"?)
<eddyMul> s/lega/legal/
<persia> Hobbsee: I didn't check.  Do you want me to look at the code again?
<Hobbsee> persia: if it wont take you long, looking would be good
<Hobbsee> persia: i may well have screwed up this code, but it is actually coming out correctly, i think
<persia> eddyMul: Depends on the license (and I know nothing about Gentoo licensing).  Also, you may get more informative responses (read: not limited by my knowledge) by asking the channel generally, rather than just me.
<persia> Hobbsee: redownloading the code now...
<persia> Hobbsee: The only reference seems to be "debian/apt.conf.autoremove:  Install-Recommends-Section "metapackages";" (which I think ends up in /etc/apt.conf.d/).  I'm interpreting this as looking at the section only, and ignoring the name of the package.
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<eddyMul> persia: the Gentoo ebuild is GPL v2
<persia> eddyMul: OK.  What license covers each of python-django and the Ubuntu packaging?
<eddyMul> where can I find the Ubuntu package's license?
<persia> eddyMul: It should be listed in debian/copyright
<eddyMul> no "generic" license detected
<eddyMul> :(
<eddyMul> persia: Django itself is BSD.
<persia> eddyMul: I wouldn't recommend using the ebuild packaging, unless you have a really good reason, as GPLv2+BSD=GPLv2, which might annoy someone wanting to hack on Django who uses Ubuntu.
<eddyMul> persia: interesting...
<eddyMul> but Gentoo packages Django (a BSD app) using a GPLv2 ebuild
<eddyMul> what are debian/rules licensed under?
<persia> eddyMul: Right.  So Gentoo distributed Django is GPKv2
<persia> eddyMul: Depends on the package - see debian/copyright.
<eddyMul> i c
<eddyMul> so, Debian's stance is: the debian/rules license follows the package's license.
<eddyMul> ?
<man-di> persia: your interpretation is highly debatable
* persia entirely agrees with man-di, and notes that interested parties should seek legal advice
<persia> eddyMul: Unless otherwise specified in debian/copyright
<man-di> when the build system is GPLv2 that doesnt make the software GPL
<man-di> persia: as the build-system is not linked to the software
<man-di> persia: your interpretation would imply that everything you build with GNU make must be GPL
<eddyMul> man-di, persia: my point is asking the question is because I want to steal Gentoo's code that runs Django's test suite.
<persia> man-di: A couple days ago, discussion here (not an authoritative place), indicated that packaging under one license combined with content under another license as part of the build process generated a combined work, licensed as required.
<minghua> man-di: bug eddyMul is talking about stealing patches, so persia is in some part correct
<persia> man-di: No - it's the the license of the tools used, but the license of the wrapper scripts and extra content.
<man-di> persia: the FSF is not of this opinion
<persia> man-di: Which opinion?  Now I'm confused.
<man-di> persia: extra content is another issue, but not the normal packaging framework for a package
<eddyMul> if it helps, the code I'm planning to steal is the src_test function in http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/dev-python/django/django-0.96.ebuild?rev=1.3&view=markup
<man-di> minghua: not for the software, for the build system
<man-di> eddyMul: I wouldnt say this function alone is copyrightable
<persia> man-di: OK.  Taking the specific example of a debian-format package.  I have a single binary object, containing several items: some control data (packaging license), some upstream data (upstream license), and some binaries that may have been built including patches, or other modifications as a result of processing debian/rules, for which I believe the license of a combined work applies.
<minghua> man-di: Okay, I was wrong.  You guys continue discussing if GPL build-system + BSD code = GPL binary package
<man-di> persia: for patches you are rigth, but nor for debian/control or simple debian/rules
<eddyMul> I'm sorry if my questions leads to a messy discussion...  :(
<persia> man-di: Hmm.  OK.  I can see that.  I'm not sure of the definition of a patch, and my opinion is probably wider than yours, but I can agree in the simple case where it just works.
<man-di> eddyMul: legal issues are hard,
<persia> eddyMul: No worries.  It's good to ask.
<man-di> eddyMul: and all should be aware of them
<man-di> eddyMul: IMO it would be okay to just use that function
<man-di> eddyMul: nobody will sue you for it
<persia> eddyMul: I'm also agreeing with man-di that src_test() is probably too small to copyright, especially as it's just a wrapper for upstream code, and trivial to duplicate.
<eddyMul> man-di: :)
<eddyMul> persia, man-di: got it. I will Debian-ize it, then... :)
<eddyMul> persia, man-di: As you probably figured out, I switched from Gentoo to Ubuntu    :)
<man-di> eddyMul: you came to the light ;-)
* man-di better hides now
<eddyMul> can I put bash here documents inside a makefile?
<eddyMul> currently, make is not liking it... :(
<man-di> eddyMul: why not put setting.py directly into the package?
<persia> eddyMul: Probably easier to create a debian/tests.py (or whatever) (techinically yes, but the syntax is immensely ugly).
<eddyMul> man-di, persia: I'll try that. BTW, I assume the "current directory" is the parent directory of debian/. Am I right?
<sacater> sorry to bother, does anyone know what the program is called that appears as "Disk Usage Analyzer"?
<eddyMul> sacater: baobab?
<man-di> Adri2000: yes
<persia> sacater: grep in /usr/share/applications is a handy way to get the answer as well.
<eddyMul> sacater: I think it's in gnome-system-utils (or -tools, or something like that...)
<sacater> thanks
<eddyMul> persia, man-di: it appears as if the target build/python-django is being run twice. hm....
<eddyMul> if a package failed its testsuite, should I stop the build process? (currently, it's continuing the build)
<minghua> my personal opinion is it should
<eddyMul> minghua: should: abort or continue?
<eddyMul> minghua: I noticed that python2.5 continues despite errors (but someone turned of the check, unless it's run by buildbot)
<minghua> shoud abort
<eddyMul> minghua: how can I abort a makefile. Do I "exit"?
<persia> exit 1
<minghua> normally, any command that returns non-zero should abort the build process
<eddyMul> minghua, persia: very cool. I didn't know that. Thanx.
<man-di> eddyMul: I would say it should but I maintain some packages where the testsuites fail on some archs, its sometimes really horror to have it enabled
<eddyMul> man-di: I understand.
* persia thinks it's really a matter of whether the package can be expected to work if the tests fail: it's very annoying to have packages built that don't work on odd architectures (cf.  Java, Woody, Alpha).
<minghua> I would prefer "run-testsuite || true" if possible in that case, and ship the test results in binary package.  But that's just me.
<StevenK> Personally, I run Linda's testsuite at build time. But it's arch: all, and uses pure-python modules.
<eddyMul> minghua: I don't think I understand what you mean by "ship the test results in binary". Can you elaborate more on that?
<minghua> eddyMul: The testsuite usually has a output about which tests passed and which failed.  Put this result in the binary package(s) you build, so that users can know which tests failed.
<eddyMul> minghua: I c. And thats goes into.... /usr/share/doc/package?
<minghua> eddyMul: yes
<eddyMul> minghua: I c. Thanx for clarifying that.
<porthose> Hey MOTU's:  would you please review ampache http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5830, I have made some major changes to it and would appreciate comments thank you
<minghua> porthose: Did you see the mail Jordan sent to mailing list?
<porthose> yes I did 
<porthose> that is why I just want comment
<porthose> just wanting to see if I screwed anything up with the changes I made.
<persia> porthose: You'll probably do better getting comments from Debian mentors than from Ubuntu MOTUs for a Debian-targeted package, as there are subtle differences of which most of us are now entirely aware.  Aside from that, consider using ampache.dirs and ampache.install to take advantage of dh_install (instead of using install -m).  Wildcards are accepted.
<porthose> cool, thank you 
<persia> Umm..  Rather than "now entirely aware", I intended to say "not entirely aware".  Sorry.
<minghua> BTW I remember the "using dh_install" point is raised on debian-mentors list already.
<porthose> good night all
<dholbach> good morning
<BugMaN> hi dholbach!
<dholbach> hi BugMaN
<jussi01> morning all!
<dholbach> hi jussi01
<jussi01> hello dholbach
<Hobbsee> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hiya Hobbsee
<Fujitsu> Well, Dell is even less reliable that I thought.
<Fujitsu> Apparently, 10 to 15 working days equates to 2 working days.
<Fujitsu> They are the masters of accurate estimation.
<Hobbsee> heh
<persia> Fujitsu: That's called "Setting appropriate expectations", and is encouraged in certain communities.
<jussi01> lol
<Fujitsu> persia: You'd think they could estimate a little better than that, though.
<persia> Fujitsu: Be glad.  I've actually seen date-sorted outboxes to ensure that sign-off always takes the three days mandated by the compliance documentation (wouldn't want to send things out early, you know).
<jussi01> Fujitsu: its _up to_ 10-15 working days...
* jussi01 is a former dell employee
<Fujitsu> jussi01: I didn't see an `up to' anywhere... and shouldn't that be up to 15 days?
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<jussi01> well thats what we were taught to say... anyway...
<Fujitsu> persia: How... odd.
* jussi01 looks in disgust at his house.... gah... parties...
<persia> Fujitsu: Yes.  The original idea was to allow for things not to be signed on weekends, or when people were sick, etc.  The idea aged badly, in the interests of specific job security.
<jerome_> persia : hello
<persia> jerome_: Hi.  I was just looking at bug 78367 and thinking of you.
<jerome_> persia : for the fakesync in bug 122839 what debdiff should i join ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78367 in mosml "extend mosml package to include optional libraries (patch included)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78367
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122839 in sjfonts "Please sync sjfonts (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122839
<jerome_> persia : did something wrong ?
<persia> jerome_: For 122839, we need a debdiff against the current Ubuntu packaging, including all of the Debian changes, and a new changelog entry "fakesync from Debian...", with details.
<jerome_> persia : ok I'm on it
<jerome_> is there a howto for fakesync ?
<persia> jerome_: 78367 needs a real revision candidate, with changelog updates, etc.  Also, it needs digging to make sure all the library dependencies are correct, etc.  I'm not at all familiar with Moscow ML, but given your comment, I hoped you might be.
<jerome_> persia : not at all, just tested the patch :)
<persia> jerome_: Oh well.  Thanks anyway.
<persia> jerome_: I can't find a howto on fakesync.  There was an informal lesson on IRC a month or so ago: let me find a log.
<jerome_> persia : thx, it's just to know exactly how to report a good fakesync request
<persia> jerome_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-motu-2007-05-25.html, starting from about 04:08.  If you want to pull from this and drop some hints in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Merging, it would be greatly appreciated.
<persia> jerome_: Note that that one didn't turn out to actually be a fakesync, but it still walks though the process fairly well.
<jerome_> persia : ok
<jerome_> persia this debdiff is ok ? http://paste.stgraber.org/1955
<persia> jerome_: Almost.  You'll want to include the changelogs from both 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 and 2.0.2-1, followed by 2.02-1ubuntu1 with your changes (or just a note that it's a fakesync).
<jerome_> persia : in the debdiff ?
<persia> jerome_: In your local 2.0.2-1ubuntu1 revision candidate, from which you will generate the debdiff.
<jerome_> persia : understood :)
<jerome_> persia : and it should be named -1build1 as it's a fakesync no ?
* persia looks at the lesson again: quite possibly
<StevenK> It's a fakesync because the orig's differ?
<persia> jerome_: Yes.  My apologies.  You want 2.0.2-1build1.
<persia> StevenK: Yes.
<jerome_> StevenK : yep
<StevenK> Then I use -1ubuntu1, and mention that it's a manual merge
<jerome_> StevenK : you put this in the changelog ?
<persia> StevenK: That's at variance with the only doc I can find (IRC session).  Also, "manual merge" vs. "fakesync".  Is there something I'm missing?
<minghua> persia: I think -1build1 is wrong
<minghua> persia: because next time -2 will be autosynced and fail
<persia> minghua: I'm also surprised: but I was taking http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-motu-2007-05-25.html "04:22crimsunnext, we add a new Ubuntu changelog entry. Because it's a fakesync, the version will use build1, not ubuntu1, as a suffix." as my guide.
<minghua> persia: I believe there are more than one reason for fakesync
<minghua> but I didn't read the log
<persia> minghua: Also, I've never seen an autosync for a XbuildY version.
<minghua> I think I have
<minghua> (but can't think of an example from top of my head)
<jerome_> so how should i process ?
<persia> minghua: I can't think of a positive example (as I always assume that there are sync bugs I don't see), but my negative example is that at the beginning of a dev cycle, when debian import is running unrestricted, the XbuildY revisions show up in the merge queue, and don't go away until someone prods them.
<afflux> can some motu please review this? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5843
<DarkSun88> Hiall
<minghua> persia: Okay.  Since you are the mentor in this case, it's your word.  And crimsun is seldom wrong.
<jerome_> persia : so what should i do ?
<persia> jerome_: I'm not entirely comfortable giving official advice without further discussion, as I've found that StevenK is generally correct about most things.  On the other hand, I agree with minghua that crimsun is seldom wrong.  If I were doing it, I'd have used 1ubuntu1 by default, but that's not necessarily correct.
<jerome_> persia : ok i'll do it with -1ubuntu1
<minghua> the thing is, as long as you keep a close watch on the package, -1build1 or -1ubuntu1 won't make much difference
<StevenK> Most things. Gee, thanks. :-P
* persia abjectly begs forgiveness for insufficient flattery
<StevenK> Heh
<minghua> as a linda user, I would hope the author is generally correct about most things, too :-P
<jussi01> lol
<StevenK> No, it's all lies!
<Hobbsee> lies and propoganda!
<StevenK> With a few statistics thrown in. :-P
<jerome_> persia : should i put in changelog for 1ubuntu1 that orig tarball changed ?
* persia is very annoyed that apt-listchanges base64-encodes all changelogs in mail, making grep hard to use.
<persia> jerome_: I don't think you need that.  I'm looking for a good fakesync example now.
<jerome_> persia: thx
<persia> jerome_: ffmpeg (3:0.cvs20070307-4ubuntu1) is one example.  There are surely others, but most are quickly subsumed by new upstream revisions.
<persia> (I'm not sure it's a great example - might have been a merge)
<jerome_> persia : ok thank you, got to go to have lunch, I will take care of that later.
<persia> jerome_: x264 (1:0.svn20070309-4ubuntu1) is a better example.
* persia again reverts to sbuild 0.53
<minghua> persia: I don't know details, but my Debian apt-listchanges generate mails in plain text.
<persia> minghua: That's what I expected it to do, but that's not what is in my mailspool.  It may be because I use a UTF8 locale, and so mailx forces the encoding so as to fit through 7bit gateways.
<persia> afflux: 5843 commented
<minghua> persia: Even in my spool directory it's plain text, and I use en_US.UTF-8.  Perhaps an exim4-vs-postfix thing.
<persia> minghua: quite possibly.  In any case, grep isn't as useful as I'd like (for me).
<minghua> Hmm
<minghua> persia: it's Content-Type: text/plain; charset="utf-8" Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit though...
<minghua> Now I think I know why some non-ascii characters are messed up in apt-listchanges mails
<persia> minghua: Hmm..  I'm getting Content-Type: text/plain; charset="utf-8" and Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64.  I'm suspecting differences in /usr/lib/sendmail implementations now: it appears to be the result of differences in handling text/plain for 8-bit locales.
<minghua> persia: In case you file a bug, let me know. :-)
<persia> minghua: For me, it's user error (I shouldn't try to search a mailspool with grep - that's what mail readers are designed for).  For you, I think it's a bug with exim4.  Try postfix locally: if you get clean non-ascii characters in your changelogs (but it's all base64), file a bug.
<minghua> persia: Makes sense, will do.
* minghua is not very comfortable thinking about touching postfix though...
<afflux> persia: thanks for your comment. You mentioned a "debian/README.Debian-source"... should this really be called README.Debian-source or rather README.Debian?
<persia> afflux: README.Debian-source.  README.Debian is installed for end-users (as /usr/share/doc/foo/README.Debian.gz).  README.Debian-source is only in the source package, and contains notes of interest to developers, but not to users (like the answer to the question "How was this orig.tar.gz generated?" or "Why does the packaging use the "experimental" branch in SVN, rather than the "stable" branch for the snapshot?", etc.)
<afflux> ah, right. thanks ;)
<afflux> persia: updated: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5844
<persia> afflux: Advocated.  Nice job.] 
<afflux> thank you :)
<persia> As it's REVU day (for much of the world anyway), someone else should take a look at it as well.
<minghua> Hmm, so we have a 1.3K .orig.tar.gz and 3K .diff.gz, huh?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<gnomefreak> is DaD the list of merges done already?
<Hobbsee> impressive
<persia> minghua: Take a look at the upstream.  It's an interesting release paradigm.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: they're the outstanding ones
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> why is mine outstanding (looks deeper
* persia has an outstanding merge on DaD for which Debian hasn't released the updated version yet.
<jmg> heh
<jmg> dough
<minghua> persia, afflux: A comment: in debian/README.Debian-source, "The source package contains a patch...".  I think the patch is in .diff.gz?
<persia> minghua: Good catch.
<minghua> persia, afflux: That's a rather confusing statement to me.
<minghua> I know technically, both the .orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz belong to the source package, but still.
<minghua> Especially the previous paragraph is talking about .orig.tar.gz.
<gnomefreak> DaD is lying to me :(
<gnomefreak> where does DaD get the newer version from?
<Adri2000> gnomefreak: what's the problem?
<minghua> persia: And since I am commenting, I don't see the point of having Build-Depends-Indep.
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: DaD is saying that a new version of nspluginwrapper is out and ftp.debian.org doesnt list it neither does anywhere i can find
<Adri2000> gnomefreak: DaD is currently using ftp.fr.debian.org. I think the ftp.debian.org mirror is having some problems.
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: ah ok ty
<persia> minghua: It's pure python, so it's architecture all, so build-dependencies are supposed to be in build-dep-indep.
<minghua> persia: I know, but your are never going to build arch-dependent packages anyway, so why the differentiation
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: ther eit is
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: thanks
<minghua> persia, afflux: Also, if you want to call gksudo in the .desktop file, you'd better depend on it (or at least recommend).
<persia> minghua: I have no idea, but lintian complains otherwise.  Also, you should probably bug afflux about this: it's new to me.
<minghua> persia: That's all right, I am not that curious anyway.
<minghua> persia: For things I am rather sure, I am also pinging afflux.
<persia> minghua: OK.  No problem.  It just confused me.
<persia> Adri2000: Could you add a note to DaD indicating the alternate mirror?  Latency from here to ftp.fr.debian.org is horrid, but otherwise I'm just annoyed.
<jerome_> persia: this is the debdiff between the -1ubuntu1 and the debian one, is it ok now ?
<persia> jerome_: Um.  Define "this".
<jerome_> persia: true :)
<jerome_> http://paste.stgraber.org/1963
<jerome_> that's better now :)
<persia> jerome_: 1) because this requires the Ubuntu orig.tar.gz, you need to debdiff against Ubuntu (as opposed to a merge, where you debdiff against Debian).  2) I'm really not sure about the maintainer mangling.  If you keep it, it's more of a merge (which isn't necessarily bad) than a sync.  Otherwise, I'd expect something more like the x264 1:0.svn20070309-4ubuntu1 changelog.
<jerome_> persia : I will correct this
<mruiz> hi all
<persia> Does anyone else have an opinion on maintainer mangling for fakesyncs?  Does the fact that we now manually mangle source maintainers render the concept of fakesync obsolete?
<mruiz> If my upstream version is a file with extension "tar.bz2" or "tgz"... What I have to do? 
<jerome_> mruiz : 
<jerome_> bunzip2 foo-x.y.z.tar.bz2
<jerome_> gzip -9 foo-x.y.z.tar
<StevenK> mruiz: tgz is the same as tar.gz
<persia> mruiz: For tgz, you just rename it.  For tar.bz2, you need to reprocess it.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/CommonPackagingMistakes/ChangingTheOrigTarball for more information on the recommended procedures for reprocessing.
<jerome_> then rename it
<mruiz> thanks guys
* persia wonders why only some of the packaging tools support tar.bz2.
<minghua> persia: I am not aware of any?
<jerome_> persia : so I don't put the maintainer change in changelog ?
<persia> minghua: dpkg > 1.10.24 and devscripts > 2.9 handle tar.bz2 just fine.  Other things don't.
<gnomefreak> if debian used our change to a package and added some more its a simple take debians and add changelog entry and build?
<minghua> persia: Oh.  I never tried.
<persia> jerome_: If you put in the change, it's a merge (and gets processed like a merge, except that you want to diff against Ubuntu, because you will use the Ubuntu orig.tar.gz).  If you don't put in the change, it's a fakesync.  I'm not sure which is correct.
<jerome_> persia : but in both cases I have to put ubuntu-motus as maintainers no ?
<persia> jerome_: No.  In the former case, you change the maintainer.  In the latter case, the buildd changes the maintainer.
<jerome_> persia : ok
<jerome_> persia : let's to do it totally as a fakesync then
<mruiz> persia: What is the idea to create a symbolic link between foo.tar.gz and foo.orig.tar.gz ?
<persia> mruiz: I suppose mv would work just as well, actually.  There just needs to be a foo.orig.tar.gz in that directory.
<mruiz> :-)
<persia> mruiz: Looking at the page, you could even just redirect into orig.tar.gz, for a shorter debian/rules.  Also, don't forget about debian/README.Debian-source.
<DktrKranz> when have some time to spend, could you please have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5757 ? thank you.
<afflux> minghua, persia: so I should remove the paragraph from the README.Debian-source that mentiones the patch and add gksudo as Depends?
<jerome_> persia : this one should be better : http://paste.stgraber.org/1965
<Takesinn> Ey
<Takesinn> Is someone working on Enemy Territory?
<afflux> minghua, persia: Or rather change the paragraph from "The source package contains a patch" to "I added a patch"?
<persia> jerome_: Regarding the format, that looks fine to me.  If you're confident, push it back into the queue (remember to retitle the bug, and set the status to something other than "Invalid".
<mruiz> persia: about the names... my upstream filename is Foo-XX-src.bz2 and the directory created is Foo-XX, but the last version is foo-xx...
<jerome_> persia : ok thx
<jerome_> go to go now
<jerome_> coming back soon
<minghua> afflux: "I added a patch" would be fine
<persia> mruiz: In general, asking the channel is better than asking a person, as you'll get a wider response.  Specifically, I don't understand what you are asking.
<mruiz> thanks persia 
<mruiz> in my case, the last version of the package has a directory called "foo-xx". The new version is "Foo-xx". Any problem?
<broonie> dpkg-source will smash the directory name in the .orig.tar.gz anyway.
<persia> mruiz: I think dpkg might be smart enough to process that anyway, but I'm not sure.  Give it a try.
<minghua> what's the name of the default ubuntu package manager? update-manager?  adept for kubuntu, right?
<persia> minghua: gnome-app-install and adept-installer
<minghua> persia: do you have to know if they keep logs and if yes, where the log is?
<StevenK> dpkg keeps logs.
<persia> minghua: I don't know, but upon further review, update-manager and adept-manager seem to also be part of the default solution.
<minghua> okay, I'm dealing with bug 122863 now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122863 in texlive-bin "package texlive-base-bin 2007-11 failed to install/upgrade: post-installation script spawns thousands of processes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122863
<minghua> I doubt the reporter still have the dpkg log, even if he does, it's probably rather difficult to figure out the package versions
<afflux> minghua, persia: okay, updated: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5845
<minghua> persia: Thanks BTW :-)
<persia> afflux: Thanks for the quick turnaround.
<minghua> persia, afflux: gksudo is in the gksu package, not gksudo package (which doesn't exist)
<minghua> (at least that's the case in Debian)
<afflux> gaaaah
<minghua> afflux: and as you need to reupload anyway -- don't use "-rm debian/grub-choose-default.8", use rm -f instead.
* persia decides to wait for minghua to advocate first - uploading isn't as bad as repeatedly removing extra egg from one's face.
<Hobbsee> persia: you'd better make sure you're checking licence stuff.
<Hobbsee> persia: otherwise Mithrandir might eat you.
<jerome_> persia : bug 122839, does it look better now ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122839 in sjfonts "Please fakesync sjfonts (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122839
<persia> Hobbsee: That's my problem.  When the license is clean, I get overexcited.
<Hobbsee> heh
<minghua> Hmm, Hobbsee has a point
<afflux> uploaded: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5846
* persia tastes bitter, and Mithrandir has a discerning palate
* afflux gets a coffee now.
* StevenK chuckles
<minghua> persia, afflux: Upstream source says GPL v2.  debian/copyright says GPL v2 or later.
* persia decides it's not a good day for REVU, despite being REVU day, and hunts for an obviously bad package.
<minghua> persia: sorry :-(
<Hobbsee> persia: it's always a good day for REVU.  for someone other than Hobbsee to review.
<persia> minghua: No, it's good.  If I'm not checking carefully enough today, I need to find something more broken to comment about (or contribute in a different way).  Uploading broken things just means more work for archive admins.
* white waves to Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi white!
<persia> Hobbsee: but today is REVU Day.  We decided that in the meeting.  Don't you remember?
<white> long time no see
<StevenK> Hey white!
<white> . o O(actually never, but ...)
<white> hi :)
<Hobbsee> persia: vaguely.  i cant keep track fo days
<Hobbsee> white: heh.  you should come to a conference that we're at, then.
<white> which one?
<StevenK> According to Hobbsee, days are things that happen to other people.
<white> i will come back to melbourne first :) 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:persia] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | http://dad.dunnewind.net/universe.php | It's REVU Day!  Announce your uploads, and get comments!
<Hobbsee> white: whichever :)
<white> my horror flight trip leaves duesseldorf on sunday morning
<white> Hobbsee: come to debconf
<white> or is there any fance ubuntu conference in australia?
<Hobbsee> white: there's LCA eventually.  dont think there's anything in au, ubuntu-wise though
<Hobbsee> debconf is over, isnt it?
<StevenK> Debconf finished about a week ago
<white> i could talk about "sponsoring for debian aka poking StevenK " :)
<white> but next years debconf is coming :)
<StevenK> And I could talk about "Killing rogue DDs for fun and profit."
<white> hehe
* man-di helps defending white against StevenK 
<white> Hobbsee: organize a debian/ubuntu super duper festival and I will come :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<white> man-di: ah my foo2zjs maintainer, how are you today? ;)
<man-di> white: sleepy
<white> that's always good :)
<StevenK> man-di: If you tell me you've uploaded cyphesis-cpp, eris and sear, I promise I won't kill you. :-P
<man-di> white: not with a 13 days old child at home
<man-di> StevenK: sear is missing but the rest is up
<white> male or female?
<StevenK> man-di: Nice!
<man-di> white: male
<white> hmm then give him a football and let him run around the house ten times
<man-di> StevenK: eris is caught in debian NEW queue, that is one reason why I wait with sear
<StevenK> man-di: Ah ha.
<StevenK> cyphesis-cpp is all okay?
<man-di> white: hehehe. I wonder if you could walk when 13 days old
<white> oh, i read 13 years, sorry :)
<StevenK> I seriously doubt the tyke can hold his head up, let alone his whole body. :-P
<white> well then the best is to wait until he is 1,5. Then it is probably getting better :)
<man-di> StevenK: should be, but I dont fixed the postgres issue yet
<white> ah sigfood :)
<StevenK> man-di: Is it worth merging/syncing cyphesis-cpp?
<man-di> StevenK: its 4 upstream versions newer, so its worht to merge it
<StevenK> man-di: Okay, adding that onto my list after curl. :-)
<man-di> StevenK: cool, thanks for the heads up and solving the ubuntu side of issues
<StevenK> I'm always happy to give MOTUs and myself less work in future. :-)
<gnomefreak> is there a reason why dad lists a merge and merges.ubuntu.com doesnt?
<StevenK> MoM has a blacklist, and DaD doesn't.
<gnomefreak> blacklist?
<man-di> StevenK: I'm no MOTU nor a MOTU Hopeful :-)
<persia> man-di: No, but you're a valuable contributor to MOTU activities :)
<man-di> persia: when you say so, I try my best
<persia> gnomefreak: Some things shouldn't be merged or synced, even when it looks like they should.
<man-di> persia: Thanks for the compliment
<gnomefreak> persia: ones that shouldnt be merged would be on m.u.c?
<gnomefreak> wouldnt*
<persia> gnomefreak: Right.  Anything on the blacklist doesn't appear.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Adri2000> DaD lists 89 merges while MoM lists 37, so it's more than just a blacklist. perhaps MoM uses the broken debian mirror?
<persia> Adri2000: likely (as it is the official, authoritative mirror).
<man-di> persia: if it uses ftp.debian.org, it was outofdate lately for some time (and its not the authoritative mirror)
<persia> man-di: No?  I thought ftp-master was restricted, and ftp.d.o advertised as authoritative.
<persia> (at least p.qa.d.o depends on it)
<minghua> I don't think ftp.d.o is authoritative, it doesn't even have all arches
* minghua remembers a mail giving details
* persia boggles, and reevaluates mirror reliability
<minghua> well, probably I was thinking about http://www.debian.org/mirror/list-full
<afflux> minghua, persia: anything else left beside the copyright issue for grub-choose-default? ;)
<minghua> there, under ftp.debian.org: "Comment: This is -NOT- the primary server, it is as good as all other Push-Primary mirrors!"
<persia> afflux: Two copyright issues: 1) no COPYING in orig.tar.gz, and 2) GPLv2 vs. GPLv2 or later in debian/copyright.  Plus, you might have issues due to the truncated header in the source file.
<minghua> afflux: I've mentioned dependency on gksudo and "-rm" in debian/rules
<afflux> minghua: yes, this is fixed with 5846
<afflux> persia: well, the upstream doesn't provide any COPYING file. What to do with that?
<persia> minghua: Thanks.  I've been using the wrong mirror :)
<persia> afflux: Talk with upstream.  You may need to insert it (but I don't know if that's allowed).  tar.gz is good.
<minghua> afflux: Nothing from me for now then.  I'm going offline soon, ping me or send an email (minghua@ubuntu.com) if you still need an advocate later.
<afflux> thanks minghua 
* minghua feels kind of obligated after these nitpicking :-P
<man-di> persia: ftp-master is authoritive and restricted
<persia> man-di: Right.  It's the concept of Push-Primary that I was missing.
<man-di> persia: all other just more or less uptodate mirrors
<man-di> persia: ah
<persia> man-di: I was previously under the impression that ftp.d.o was Push-Primary, and that everything else was Push-Secondary.  I've since been disabused.
<persia> (or leaf, but these have always been more obvious)
<xxxxx1> morrrning all :)
<minghua> Hmm, I learned a new word "disabuse" :-)
<persia> minghua: It's not as popular as it might be, but handy.
* Hobbsee prefers defenestration and antidisestablishmentarianism.
<persia> Hobbsee: Yes, but you don't usually get to perform the first, and the second is just contrary
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> "usually"
<Hobbsee> now that all depends
* persia cannot imagine defenestration as a daily activity
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> now if i had a window near work...
<StevenK> antidisestablishmentarianism is only used by people wanting to show off. :-P
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Oh, you don't regularly use it in sentences?
<StevenK> persia: A friend of mine replaced a server at his place of work and called it "defenestrated".
* Hobbsee rofls
<Hobbsee> perhaps that's what i should name my other machine, instead of OnFire
<StevenK> Heh.
<StevenK> The old install on that hardware was NT 4, hence the name. :-P
<persia> StevenK: Nah - when you defenestrate a server, people should know for quite a ways about.
<persia> Ahhh....
<StevenK> Fujitsu: No, and I can't see you doing it, either.
<NeilW> I've uploaded 'vim-rails' to REVU. Comments appreciated. Be gentle though - it's my first time :-)
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: so you're a spammy-iCon now, are you?
* persia points out that Rindfleischetikettierungsberwachungsaufgabenbertragungsgesetz is better for showing off than antidisestablishmentarianism.
<jussi01> lol
<jsgotangco> lol
* minghua shrugs
<Fujitsu> persia: But German has too many insanely long compound words.
<Hobbsee> yeah, but that's not english.  that looks german.
<minghua> So what do you say about Chinese that doesn't have spaces between words?
* jussi01 wont even dig into his Finnish vocabulary
<persia> Fujitsu: That's the point: keeping them straight.
<StevenK> No, Finnish is much better for that.
<persia> minghua: Saves paper?
* StevenK high fives jussi01
* jussi01 hifives StevenK back
<minghua> persia: no, just the way we speak
<minghua> In Chinese, all chracters are single-syllable, so no point for spaces.
<persia> minghua: Hmm..  I hear inflection in spoken Chinese tounges.  Anyway, back to testing this sync.
* persia murmurs   as a counterexample.
<jussi01> ahh, now persia, stop it... :P
<minghua> persia: Doesn't inflection mean changing pronunciation of a word during speech, instead of changing rhythm?
<persia> minghua: Probably.  I don't remember exactly, and realise that a debate of Chinese typography is very far from the things I intended to be doing this evening.
<minghua> persia: Sure. :-)  Sorry for dragging you away.
<persia> minghua: No need to be sorry - it's just that things that interest me that I haven't thought about in a while tend to pull me from things that interest me that I've been thinking about recently.
<minghua> Uh-oh.  Tollef just sent a mail about REVU and licenses.
<RainCT> keescook: what's about advocate now, since you said it does work for you?
<gnomefreak> does the grab-merge.sh script work if package in not in MoM?
<gnomefreak> s/in/is
<white> man-di: did you have some time to test new foo2zjs?
<man-di> white: not yet
<gnomefreak> i run the script and all it does is delete everything in that dir.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no it doesnt.  wlel, it does as you say
<gnomefreak> it doesnt work still?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<Hobbsee> if the package is nto in MoM - what is the intended result?
<gnomefreak> its in dad
<persia> gnomefreak: I think there's a different grab-merge script for DaD, if you want that.  See the DaD page.
<gnomefreak> looking ty
<gnomefreak> ah yes there is
<viviersf> how can you force a package to update before another package
<persia> viviersf: Why do you need to update in a certain order?
<gnomefreak> viviersf: dpkg --configure packagename?
<white> man-di: i am doing some reviewing now
<viviersf> persia, i added a new package, but in order for it to work correctly a buggy old package needs to be updated
<persia> viviersf: For that case, you probably want Depends: old-buggy (>= fixed-version) and Conflicts: old-buggy (< fixed-version).
<viviersf> persia, cool
<man-di> white: cool
<white> man-di: review done, you got mail as well :)
<man-di> white: thx
<StevenK> man-di: MoM can't see that cyphesis-cpp has been updated due to ftp.d.o being braindead, so I'll hold off on the merge/sync until MoM can.
<man-di> StevenK: okay
* man-di hopes the issue is resolved soon
<StevenK> I saw it on #debian-devel.
<mruiz> ping dholbach 
<dholbach> mruiz: pong
<mruiz> hi dholbach, how are you today? I sent you an email about a package to review ;-)
<xxxxx1> hi dholbach
<dholbach> mruiz: fine fine - how are you?
<dholbach> mruiz: yes, I received your mail, unfortunately it wasn't the only one over the weekend
<dholbach> mruiz: I got several thousands of mails, I'll see that I get around to do the review quickly
<dholbach> mruiz: in the the meantime you can ask in the channel or on ubuntu-motu-mentors@ for a review, if you don't mind
<mruiz> dholbach, no worries :-)
<dholbach> but I promise, I'll try to do it soon
<mruiz> I'm patient 
<mruiz> I'm packaging a torrent client that depends on libtorrent. In the Ubuntu archive I found the package "libtorrent10" and I have to upgrade it. Why this package is not called just "libtorrent"? 
<dholbach> mruiz: best to update it then
<dholbach> mruiz: talk to bluekuja - he's part of the torrent team
<mruiz> thanks dholbach 
<dholbach> np
<mruiz> is the same project name, but they are different
<mruiz> the package in the archive (libtorrent10) doesn't work for me (in this case)
<dholbach> best to agree with bluekuja on a solution for that
<mruiz> yes
<mruiz> BSD license is allowed ?
<ScottK> mruiz: Yes
<ScottK> dholbach: Did you get a chance to finish looking into the clamav API changes for 0.90.x
<dholbach> ScottK: no, I had no time on the weekend to look into it- but the changes are too large to make a list of them on a wiki page easily
<dholbach> I think it's best to try to build them in a chroot and see what happens
<dholbach> I know this is not ideal, but the most realistic option before doing archaelogical studies on clamav
<ScottK> dholbach: OK.  I had been thinking based on your quicklook during the meeting that if the changes (not additions) to the API were some return code changes, maybe we could patch the old return codes back in for Dapper and not have to backport all the rdepends...
<dholbach> lots of other stuff changed to
<dholbach> too
<dholbach> it had 60K lines of changes
<ScottK> dholbach: I'm not suprised.  I was just trying to focus in on what affected interoperability with other packages.
<dholbach> we should just try to build the dapper apps against the gutsy clamav in a chroot
<dholbach> I think that should be entirely possible to do, so everybody can grab 1-2 source packages
<dholbach> did you set up a wiki page with that?
<ScottK> dholbach: I set up a stub of one and started a team to make it easier to coordinate.
<ScottK> dholbach: I didn't have a lot of time over the weekend either.
<ScottK> dholbach: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav
<dholbach> good good, if we announce that on ubuntu-devel with some instructions, that should make it easier
<Sp4rKy> a va le reboot
<Sp4rKy> alo ?
<Sp4rKy> y'a quelqu'un ?
<Toadstool> Sp4rKy: ECHAN
<Sp4rKy> oups
<Sp4rKy> sorry
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<Sp4rKy> Toadstool: hi
<sommer> ScottK about the clamav team are we focussing on Dapper? 
<sommer> I should have some time over the 4th to look into it, but I'm still not 100% clear on where to start.
<ScottK> sommer: That's where the greatest need is at this moment.  Not exclusively.
<ScottK> sommer: Step one is for me to get a draft package for a clamav 0.90.3 backport to Dapper out for people to use.  I should get that done tomorrow.
<ScottK> sommer: Step two is to test different packages that use clamav against this package and see which work and which don't.
<sommer> ScottK: cool if you need some testing help let me know.  I setup a test of the Server edition this weekend.
<ScottK> Step three is to prepare backports of the packages that don't work.
<ScottK> Step four is massive backport of all this cr$p at the same time so nothing (promise) breaks.
<ScottK> Step five: Move to Edgy, rinse, repeat.
<ScottK> In the meantime, people running Feisty can check the rdpends and make sure nothing got missed during Feisty development (I know clamtk did and I've already asked for a backport).
<ScottK> jdong: Are you around?  Any chance of getting the clamtk backport for Feisty approved soon?
<ScottK> And just to keep in interesting, clamav 0.91 is at rc2 and will enable a bunch of anti-phishing stuff, so stand by for more fun.
<sommer> Ya I thought it looked like 0.91 would be out soon.
<ScottK> dholbach: Once I have the clamav package for dapper ready for people to use for building/testing, what would be the best way to publish it for people to use?
<sommer> do you know if there are API changes between 0.90 and 0.91?
<sommer> I assume there are if they're adding anti-phishing.
<ScottK> sommer: I doubt it, but haven't checked the docs.  I'd guess additions, but not changes.
<sommer> ah...thats cool.
<dholbach> ScottK: just uploade the source packag somewhere - people can built it on their arch in that chroot then
<ScottK> dholbach: OK.  I'll do that.  I'll put an i386 binary up too just to save trouble.
<dholbach> great
<ScottK> sommer: If you have a few minutes (I'm on my way out the door), it'd be nice if you would take the information I gave you above and add it to the MOTU/clamav wiki page.
<sommer> ScottK: sure no problem.
<sommer> another quick question...is the source for you Dapper package in a public Version Control somewhere?
<ScottK> sommer: No.  It'll be the current Gutsy package with a couple of changes in debian/control to make it build on Dapper.
* ScottK knows the changes from previous experiments, just haven't had time to do it yet.
<sommer> cool...I'll just be patient.
<geser> ScottK: re bug #15485: what's missing? the gpg-agent should get started through Xsession.d
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 15485 in gnupg2 "kmail don't ask the phrase for gpg-encrypted mails" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/15485
<ScottK> geser: The missing bit to get it automatically is you have to add "use-agent" to ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf.
<ScottK> geser: See my mail to devel-discuss.
<geser> ScottK: that proposal sounds reasonable
<mok0> I have several packages sitting in REVU, ready and awaiting review. Most have already been through one or more cycles
<bmm> After being rejected by the archive due to licensing issues, there is a new release of ccbuild using libgcrypt instead of another MD5 implementation. So any MOTU please take some time to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5850
<dholbach> mruiz: sent a comment on the package
<mruiz> thanks dholbach 
<dholbach> anytime
<mruiz> why this package (amsn) is not xx-YubuntuZ in previous versions?
<dholbach> you mean the 'dfsg' bit?
<dholbach> that means that the tarball was repacked
<jerome_> i've just downloaded the source package of pommed in gutsy, in debian/changelog there are only entries for debian unstable, how can it be that there are no ubuntu ones ?
<jerome_> davromaniak : alors ce perfparse ?
<davromaniak> j'ai abandonn perfparse pour tenter avec rrdtools
<nixternal> is there a security doc somewhere? I have a package I need to get security fixes in (>= Dapper). I have done this before, but I want to be clear on the steps if possible
<giskard> nixternal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures?highlight=%28security%29
<nixternal> thanks giskard 
<giskard> try to search security on wiki.u.com
<nixternal> I did, overlooked that one
<keescook> nixternal: ping me or pitti when you're reading to go; I'm going to be afk for about 20 hours, so if you can't reach either of us, either send email to security@ubuntu.com or the motu mailing list (or open a security-related bug).  :)
<nixternal> I am going to do all 3 :)
<nixternal> thanks
<keescook> sounds good to me.  :)
<keescook> out of curiosity, what package is it?
<nixternal> KVIrc
<nixternal> 2 simple lines for the parseIrcUrl() function to sanitize a couple of characters in their scripting module
<tsmithe> hmm where's Mez... i need to congratulate him. asleep methinks
<mruiz> hi all
<mruiz> I need to rename a directory ( I changed the name of the package, but I need to change the name of the dir as well)
<mruiz> How I can do it ?
<mruiz> How can I do it ? ;-)
<vijay2000> Hi all, can anybody tell me how to decrpyt a encrypted message
<vijay2000> gpg --decrypt filename.txt is throwing the following error
<vijay2000> gpg: decrypt_message failed: unexpected data
<nixternal> keescook: bug 123595 if you are still around
<ubotu> Bug 123595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/123595 is private
<crimsun> mruiz: e.g., mv old new && tar cf new_foo.orig.tar new/
<mruiz> crimsun, and I have to comment it in debian/README.Debian-source
<cbx33> hi guys
<cbx33> anyone around to offer a little help?
<crimsun> cbx33: depends what you need.
<nixternal> messing with security patches, I forgot all about my laundry :/
<nixternal> hiya cbx33 
<mruiz> crimsun,  Is needed to comment it in debian/README.Debian-source ?
<crimsun> mruiz: for a source package rename and/or directory rename?  Not for the latter, no; for the former, it depends if you've made any additional changes.
<cbx33> well
<mruiz> thanks crimsun 
<cbx33> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~petesavage/vcs-frenzy/trunk/files/petesavage%40ubuntu.com-20070630095338-6p7c56m6x2gmlb5y?file_id=debian-20070510150647-t31jnlawshlxkqvc-1
<cbx33> this is my debian dir
<cbx33> the source pacakge builds fine
<cbx33> dh_pysupport: debian/vcsfrenzy/usr/lib/python-support/vcsfrenzy doesn't contain modules for any supported python version
<cbx33> but i get that error when pbuilding
<cbx33> any ideas?
<cbx33> is there a way to get pbuilder not to delete everything so I can inspect it?
<cbx33> --debug didn't work
<iAmaranth> add a hook
<iAmaranth> i'm stuck on OS X while my laptop gets fixed so i can't tell you how :)
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> like a pause
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#head-977029f996a60ad77d13293f40d6adbc8da99652
<mruiz> bye all
<cbx33> trying now
<cbx33> thanks crimsun
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> so the prblem isn't there
<cbx33> this is driving me nuts
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I'm just inspecting the build directory
<cbx33> pete@misato:/var/cache/pbuilder/build/11601/tmp/buildd/vcsfrenzy-0.1.0/debian/vcsfrenzy/usr/lib/python-support/vcsfrenzy$ ls -la
<cbx33> -rw-r--r-- 1 1234 1234    0 2007-05-10 07:42 __init__.py
<cbx33> drwxr-xr-x 2 1234 1234 4096 2007-07-02 20:06 plugin
<cbx33> so
<cbx33> why is it failing
<cbx33> dh_pysupport: debian/vcsfrenzy/usr/lib/python-support/vcsfrenzy doesn't contain modules for any supported python version
<cbx33> with that error message?
<cbx33> google has nothing on that error message
<ScottK> geser: It might be nice to have a reply on devel-discuss to that effect (i.e. sounds reasonable).
<ScottK> crimsun: Welcome to Maryland (I assume).
<geser> ScottK: was a bit a hurry, will reread it again and mail to devel-discuss
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.
<geser> it would be good to fix it in the next gnupg2 upload which to needed for the libcurl4 -> libcurl3 backtransition
<bmm> Any MOTU, ccbuild is looking for it's first advocate again but now for the new version of the source. If you have time, please look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5850
<cbx33> hi guys
<cbx33> if I have a package I want to create
<cbx33> and it needs to compile 1 .cpp
<cbx33> with a line gcc -Wall -I/usr/include -o phimage-bin phimage.cpp `pkg-config --cflags gtkmm-2.4` `pkg-config --libs gtkmm-2.4` -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11 -lglut -lGL -lGLU -lm -g
<cbx33> can that just go into the rules file....
<cbx33> if so....where and once it's done.....where will the file be created?
<geser> cbx33: sure, why not
<geser> it will probably end in $(CURDIR)
<cbx33> so if I then wanted to make a .install file
<cbx33> where would it find it
<cbx33> or I suppose
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> ?
<cbx33> geser, would that be in debian/
<geser> debian/rules is called from the source-directory, so I assume that your compiled file will end there
<mok0> cbx33: If it's a .cpp you need to compile with g++
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> how come it works ok with gcc
<geser> gcc is clever enough to use g++ on an .cc file
* cbx33 is fairly new to C stuff
<cbx33> it's a .cpp
<geser> or a .cpp file
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> cool
<geser> if you want to test why a stage at package build fails you can call it directly
<geser> debian/rules build or which target you need
<cbx33> if I was building a package
<cbx33> and it has to copmile
<cbx33> is build-essential a good dep to have?
<geser> you should have build-essential installed but don't build-depend on it (every package has an implicit B-D on it)
<ajmitch> morning
<nixternal> g'morning ajmitch 
<ScottK> Good morning ajmitch.
<geser> morning ajmitch
<mok0> cbx33: you can compile with gcc but not link
<mok0> cbx33: you need to use g++ to link a C++ program
<ScottK> mok0: Which of your packages on REVU is most ready/would you prefer to have looked at?
<mok0> Scott: lemme look
<mok0> ScottK: you looked at kaksi before, it failed in your pbuilder, but I fixed the Deps. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5662
* ScottK will look again.
<mok0> ScottK: great, thx
<ScottK> mok0: Does it build in pbuilder now
<ScottK> ?
<cbx33> how big generally does a pbuilders cache get whilst it's building?
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> in my package i just made it said gcc wasn't found
<cbx33> what package do i need to install to get it?
<cbx33> i mean
<cbx33> as a build dependency?
<geser> gcc is part of build-essential which doesn't have to be added to build-depends
<geser> cbx33: you mean the pbuilder apt-cache? or the pbuilder chroot?
<mok0> ScottK: Yes it builds for me. (Sorry, I was away)
<cbx33> chroot
<cbx33> geser
<cbx33> ahh ok
<cbx33> building now
<geser> it depends on how much space the build-depends need
<cbx33> ydh i guess
<cbx33> had a funky idea was all
<cbx33> for people with lots of RAM
<geser> you need space for the expanded base.tar.gz plus the installed build-depends
<ScottK> mok0: No problem.  I'm building it now.
<cbx33> g++ -Wall -I/usr/include -o phimage phimage.cpp \
<cbx33>          `pkg-config --cflags gtkmm-2.4` `pkg-config --libs gtkmm-2.4` \ 
<cbx33> g++:  : No such file or directory
<cbx33> ???
<geser> cbx33: I've seen packages needed over 300 MB of space for the build-depends
<cbx33> ouch
<cbx33> this one readhes 175Mb
<geser> add also space for the files generated during the build
<cbx33> why is it dying like that?
<geser> cbx33: is that from a builder or from your develeopment environment?
<cbx33> builder
<cbx33> it builds fine elsewhere
<cbx33> infact earlier it was trying to build
<mok0> cbx33: I get errors like that when trying to build on an NFS mounted disk
<cbx33>         g++ -Wall -I/usr/include -o phimage phimage.cpp \
<cbx33>          `pkg-config --cflags gtkmm-2.4` `pkg-config --libs gtkmm-2.4` \ 
<cbx33>          -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11 -lglut -lGL -lGLU -lm -g
<cbx33> is that wrong?
<cbx33> in my rules file
<cbx33> before i added the freeglut3 dependency it was ok
<mok0> cbx33: you probably need  freeglut3-dev not freeglut3
<cbx33> i have that
<cbx33> as a build dep
<cbx33> i meant freeglut3 in general
<cbx33> :p
<mok0> ok
<mok0> cbx33: check out your pbuilder environment with a package from the repo that is known to build (choose a small one)
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> as I say
<cbx33> twas ok
<cbx33> hmmm i know what I'll try too
<cbx33> my hook should let me try to copmile from within my build environment
<geser> cbx33: you could also login into your pbuilder and check why g++ isn't installed
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> it was
<cbx33> how do i do that?
<cbx33> it did it for gcc too
<cbx33> dpkg-parsechangelog: warning: no utmp entry available and LOGNAME not defined; using uid of process (0)
<cbx33> debian: warning: no utmp entry available and LOGNAME not defined; using uid of process (0)
<cbx33> dh_installdocs
<cbx33> dh_installexamples
<cbx33> g++ -Wall -I/usr/include -o phimage phimage.cpp \
<cbx33>          `pkg-config --cflags gtkmm-2.4` `pkg-config --libs gtkmm-2.4` \ 
<cbx33> g++:  : No such file or directory
<cbx33> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<cbx33> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<cbx33> root@misato:/# gcc
<cbx33> gcc: no input files
<cbx33> root@misato:/# g++
<cbx33> g++: no input files
<cbx33> root@misato:/# 
<cbx33> from the chroot
<geser> pbuilder login
<geser> and you shouldn't build it in the binary target but in the build target
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> W: no hooks of type F found -- ignoring
<cbx33> root@misato:/# g++
<cbx33> g++: no input files
<cbx33> root@misato:/# 
<cbx33> g++ is installed
<geser> argh, it's definitely to late for me
<mok0> cbx33: Don't you have to cd to some dir before doing the compile?
<geser> it's not the shell complaining but g++ itself
<cbx33> ahhh
<geser> is the \ in the second line correct?
<cbx33> no idea
<mok0> the backslash means continues next line
<mok0> there must not be a space after et
<mok0> s/et/it
<geser> g++ complains that it can't find the file " "
<mok0> looks like you may have to get rid of it
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> ok
<mok0> :-D
<cbx33> might have solved it then
<cbx33> thank you
<ScottK> mok0: +1 on kaksi.  Looks good to me.
<ScottK> geser: Do you have time to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5662.  It looked good to me, so it's looking for #2.
<mok0> ScottK: Thx!
<ScottK> mok0: Thank you for contributing.
<mok0> ScottK: kssh was rejected today, due to some license issue
<Kmos> ScottK: gambas has synced by seb128
<ScottK> mok0: Oops.  I checked licensing more closely on kaksi.
<ScottK> mok0: Let me know when kssh is ready to be uploaded again.
<mok0> ScottK: OK. The license stuff is difficult. He said that COPYING should be in the orig.tar.gz, but I don't know what he means by that.
<mok0> Should _I_ put the license files in?
<geser> mok0: no, the orig.tar.gz should contain a copy of the license
<geser> usually the license file is called COPYING or sometime also LICENSE
<mok0> geser: then upstream must do it?
<geser> yes
<mok0> that could be problematic
<mok0> Often upstream authors don't care about the legalese
<ScottK> mok0: The best solution is to ask upstream to release an update with the file.
<ScottK> mok0: If they won't, then you can repack the orig.tar.gz to include it.
<ScottK> mok0: See http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/ch-best-pkging-practices.en.html#s-bpp-origtargz for documentation on how you repack orig.tar.gz.
<mok0> ScottK: I'll try to get in contact with him
<mok0> I'd better send him the files (it's several licenses)
<mok0> ... or perhaps a patch
<ScottK> mok0: kaksi has a copy of the GPL in it, so it's not a problem for that one.
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<mok0> ScottK: but it does have unconventional clauses in the .c files :-(
<mok0> ScottK: ... and not in _every_ file
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-03
<ScottK> mok0: Uh oh.  Please make a comment on the package to that effect.
<ScottK> persia: I looked a bit at RegisterClient() and my head spins.  Would you have any interest in looking into fixing that problem with gpg-agent?
<persia> ScottK: Very little, mostly because I've a stack of promises to fulfill that are still pending. (also, while I once read the X spec books, I haven't programmed against X in years).  I'll stick it on my list, and if it's not fixed before I get to it, I'll take a look.
<ScottK> persia: Thanks.  "Haven't programmed in X in years and once read the X spec books" is light years ahead of where I am on the topic.  I certainly understand aboug having to many promised on the plate.
<ScottK> StevenK: I'm curious if you have read/have an opinion on my missive to devel-discuss about gpg-agent?
<mok0> ScottK: I've added comment ad kaksi on REVU, and sent letter to upstream author, CCed you. Hope she is still in the same place.
<StevenK> ScottK: Nope. Link me?
* persia points at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2007-July/001282.html for the fun of finding links
<ScottK> persia: Thanks.
* ScottK had run off to get a bedtime snack for the 4 year old princess.
<StevenK> Heh
* mok0 wishes someone would bring him a snack
* ScottK would like to be the receiver of snacks too.
<mok0> Scott, if you have time, could you take a look at the mustang package? It is not GPLed. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5735
<StevenK> ScottK: Sounds fine to me, other than that, no real opinion.
<mok0> I am gonna quit now, it's 03:15 here....
<mok0> See you later
<ScottK> StevenK: Thanks.  
* StevenK kicks IE. Hard. In the stack frame.
<StevenK> Yay for "saving" web pages as multi-part MIME, but not telling anything else, including the mail client that it is!
* ScottK has such lowered expectations of IE, that he no longer bothers to kick.
* ScottK is, however, happy to report he is down to one and only one web site he routinely visits that requires IE.
<StevenK> This is the first time I've seen this particular type of brain damage, so I thought it was worth a kick.
<ScottK> Sure.  IE is always worth a kick if one feels up to it.
<StevenK> Now to figure out how to break this file up, without writing my own in Perl.
<ScottK> Adri2000/Lutin you ought to look at DaD and libnetaddr-ip-perl.  It's particularly brain damaged.
<ScottK> speaking of perl...
<StevenK> Yay for mpack
<persia> gnomefreak: Are you still working on nspluginwrapper, or is it ready for review?
<superm1> _MMA_, ping
<persia> Contributors: when submitting merge bugs, please be sure to include the new changelog entries from Debian in the bug description, to aid reviewers in determining if the changes are appropriate for inclusion.  This becomes very slightly more important now that we are in DebianImportFreeze, and will become much more important once we reach UpstreamVersionFreeze and FeatureFreeze.
<persia> Does anyone know of a page like http://tiber.tauware.de/~lucas/versions/unimultiverse-outdated-ubuntu.html that is currently up-to-date?
<ScottK> persia: Not me.
<ScottK> persia: Any thoughts on my mail to devel-discuss on gpg-agent by default?
<persia> ScottK: Hmm..  I'm thinking that because the automatic sync is stopped, it would be nice to see lots of sync bugs for good bugfixes in Debian.  I'm also thinking that the "Not in Debian" section of an updated http://tiber.tauware.de/~lucas/versions/all-packages.html would be a good target for investigation to determine which packages were removed from Debian, why, and why they might still be Ubuntu.
<ScottK> persia: For the bug fixes, I think you want ajmitch's RC bug fix list.  Dunno if it's up to date or recall the url.
<persia> ScottK: Regarding the GPG agent configuration, I don't have a strong opinion, but I don't use gpg-agent, but rather seahorse, and would prefer not to have any problems as a result.  I should probably test or something.
<persia> ScottK: At this point, I'm not concerned if it's RC or not - it's not even UVF yet.  it's more that for the 2000 or so packages where we have a local patch, DaD and MoM do a good job of letting us know when there is a new Debian version to merge, but we don't have a tool to let us know when there is a new Debian version to sync.
<persia> (for the 13000 or so other packages, that is)
<minghua> persia: http://people.ubuntu.org.au/~fujitsu/motuscience/versions/ seems to be up-to-date, but only for science related packages.
<ScottK> Right.  I realize the RC list isn't complete, but it'd be a good place to start.
<persia> minghua: That's nice.  Only 18 packages outstanding :)
<minghua> persia: Yeah, but I imagine most science packages are not updated very frequently anyway.
<zakame> hi all
<persia> minghua: Perhaps not, but still, it's only about 3-4% sync pending, with no removals pending (despite all the non-free data issues).  I doubt the rest of the archive is so clean.
<minghua> persia: What non-free data issues?
<persia> minghua: I thought I remembered hearing something about issues with science packages due to data often having odd licenses (even all-rights-reserved, except distribution), but I don't have a handy URL to a reference or anything.  Am I mistaken?
* persia especially remembers something about genome data & copyrights
<minghua> persia: I don't remember any such discussions on ubuntu-science or debian-science lists.
<persia> minghua: It may not have been there (I don't follow those lists).  Hmmm...
<minghua> persia: BTW we have a main -> non-free case as bugsx, bug 123640.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123640 in bugsx "bugsx should be in multiverse" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123640
<ajmitch> ScottK: http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html, updated nightly
<persia> minghua: That's probably the source of my confusion: moving to non-free/multiverse vs. removing entirely.
<persia> ajmitch: Is your parsing case-sensitive?  The entry for xmms2 confuses me.
<superm1> _MMA_, are you here, or just a autoreconnect on your IRC client?
<ScottK> doko: I'd like your concurrence with Bug #123677 before I subscribe ubuntu-archive.  I think it's the right thing to do.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123677 in celementtree "Please sync celementtree 1.5-9 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123677
<_MMA_> superm1: Im here
<superm1> _MMA_, could you come to #ubuntu-mythtv for a moment?  I wanted to talk to you about some stuff that ubuntustudio had used in preparing the first release
<_MMA_> k
<ajmitch> persia: no, because it uses a specific (fast) python module for version comparison
<ajmitch> so I'd need to lowercase it all before passing it in for comparison
<persia> ajmitch: So it *is* case-sensitive (for performance reasons), hence xmms2, right?
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> I guess so
<ajmitch> I preferred not to call out to dpkg for every package
<persia> ajmitch: Ah.  Now I understand.  The case-sensitivity is dependent on the underlyining implementation, and invisible to the programmer.  Thanks.
<crimsun> ScottK: thanks.
<ScottK> crimsun: You're welcome.
<StevenK> nixternal: Talk to pitti or keescook about your kvirc security issue.
<ScottK> IIRC, keescook said he was going to be offline for a while.
<Cybermatt> is there a way to automaticly insert the last line in a changelog entry
<Cybermatt> you know --Myname <email@blah> line
<RAOF> dch
<Cybermatt> forgot what that called
<RAOF> That's how you should be editing changelogs, anyway :)
<Cybermatt> Problem executing dpkg-parsechangelog:
<Cybermatt> uh-oh
<Cybermatt> i messed up AGAIN
<StevenK> Hey, that's my line!
<Cybermatt> lol
<ScottK> ajmitch: It's be nice (but not so nice I'm going to invest my meager html skills in it) if we could get comments on the RC bug list like are on DaD.
<Cybermatt> first there was the time when i had to lintan | less so many errors 
<Cybermatt> when will i ever learn
<Cybermatt> lol
<Cybermatt> badly formated header line
<Cybermatt> hmm
<RAOF> Cybermatt: Remove all your changes to changelog, and re-add them with dch, it'll be easier :)
<Cybermatt> now that funny there is an error in my example package
<Cybermatt> dosbox
<Cybermatt> fatal error line 432
<Cybermatt> funny line 432 doesn't exist
<Cybermatt> now what am i doing wrong
<ScottK> Amazing how much better I do with passwords when caps lock isn't on...
<Cybermatt> yes
<Cybermatt> i will get sleep and pick this up tommrrow
<Cybermatt> caps lock sucks
<nixternal> StevenK: I went ahead and CC'd the MOTU and Security lists, as well as subscribed them to the bug accordingly
<StevenK> nixternal: Ah, right.
<StevenK> nixternal: Make sure the changelogs contain a fair bit of information about the vulnerability, along with CVE numbers and such.
<nixternal> oh ya, they are loaded
<nixternal> links and all
<nixternal> I used my KTorrent package I did for Breezy-Feisty as a template, plus the security wiki page
* StevenK recalls the fun he had for mydns.
<nixternal> hehe, I followed keescook on the KTorrent one...w/o his help it would have been in shambles
<nixternal> but for my first attempt it got approved, so you know he helped out big time :)
<wfarr> Say I'm building a package (via cdbs) from subversion. What would I place inside "makebuilddir/foo" in order to have it run the ./autogen.sh in the source dir?
<ScottK> Good night all.
<nixternal> g'nite
<RAOF> Anyone feel like sponsoring bug #114444
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114444 in gst-plugins-farsight "merge gst-plugins-farsight-0.12.1 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114444
<crimsun> I'm surprised you touch configure.ac instead of configure.
<crimsun> wouldn't just configure and Makefile.in suffice?
<RAOF> Maybe
<RAOF> I can check if you like, it was my first "mess with auto*" package
<crimsun> I would check, yes.
<RAOF> Hm.  Just "configure Makefile.in" result in autoheader being run.  I'll try adding config.h.in, too?
<crimsun> ok
<RAOF> ok, that's worse :)
<RAOF> It now tries to re-run everything
* RAOF goes to read auto* docs
<persia> It's all about the timestamps.  For safety, I recommend patching everything so that it doesn't have an issue depending on what actually gets regenerated on the buildd (but then the log isn't up to date, so I may be missing the necessary context for this to matter).
<RAOF> Oh, everything is patched.  It'd just be cleaner if it didn't regen
<RAOF> This isn't about making it work, fortunately :)
<RAOF> Bah.  Is it really worth stripping the touch down to the minimal set, crimsun?  It's just cosmetic :-/
<crimsun> I thought you were investigating the "minimal set" last week ;)
<crimsun> if the debdiff is correct, however, you likely shouldn't waste any additional time
<RAOF> It is correct :)
<gpocentek> good morning Universe :)
<Hobbsee> morning gpocentek 
<RAOF> Also, the patch is already upstream :)
<gpocentek> hello Hobbsee 
<persia> Does anyone present have familiarity with ocaml-vorbis?  Liquidsoap depends on the new upstream, and has a couple serious bugs fixed in the BTS, but I'm not familiar enough with ocaml or vorbis to know if a new upstream would be too much headache at this point in the cycle.
<minghua> Ocaml has a Debian team and a mailing list.
<minghua> (That's probably all I know about Ocaml.)
<persia> Well, they're probably focused on Lenny, which is safely further away than Gutsy, so I'm still not sure.  I guess I'll skip to the next on the list :)
<man-di> persia: in debian everone except the release team works on unstable
<StevenK> And there's one problem as to why it is so hard to release Debian.
<persia> man-di: That's true for developers, but not end-users.  The last Debian shop I reviewed (maybe a month ago) was just migrating to Etch.
<jmg> all the work i did in the field was using stable
<man-di> persia: the Ocaml team are developers
<jmg> when sarge went gold the first thing i did was s/stable/oldstable/ on all the boxes until we had validated the upgrade
<StevenK> I tend to use the named releases in sources.list.
<jmg> debian upgrades between major revisions are surprisingly painless until custom packages are involved.
<man-di> jmg: that is why you should have done s/stable/sarge/
<persia> man-di: Right.  So, the point remains, would the new upstream version of ocaml-vorbis better serve gutsy endusers?  I don't feel I have enough information to take a decision, although if someone else wants to file a sync, I won't complain.
<man-di> persia: aah, you think this way
<jmg> man-di: yeah, i think most of them were
<man-di> persia: then I dont know
<persia> man-di: Yeah.  Personally, I run fairly edgy code on my machines, but I respect the DebianImportFreeze: there'd be no chance of releasing gutsy on schedule if we just kept pushing things in, and hoping they didn't break (or if it was released, it would be like Edgy was, which isn't preferable).
<StevenK> I didn't think Edgy was that bad, it was just rushed.
<persia> StevenK: Perhaps - it seemed to me that there were more "It's fixed in feisty now" items than there were "It's fixed in Edgy" for Dapper, or "It's fixed in Gutsy" for feisty, but perhaps I have a skewed view of the buglist.
<StevenK> Ah, I see.
<minghua> Edgy was pretty bad on some fronts.  Input methods, for example.
<jmg> heh
<man-di> I didnt noticed Edgy was so bad
<man-di> ;-)
<RAOF> crimsun: Ta
* peanutb thinks edgy should have been postponed
<peanutb> just a few weeks would have helped
<Hobbsee> i wonder if they'll delay gutsy+1...
<minghua> StevenK: Being rushed is exactly the reason it's bad.  There were simply not enough developers, let alone users, running the development branch.  The problem for edgy was particularly bad because the kernel/toolchain/X stuff settled down rather late in dev cycle, which scared away a lot of potential testers.
<minghua> As a consequence, the often-used components/packages in edgy was fine because the main developers are using them, the others (such as input methods) are bad because it received little testing during the development cycle.
<persia> So, now that it's history, I think the rush plan for Edgy was good.  At the beginning, there was a warning that it would be messy, and it was.  After the LTS work, it was nice to just push things in, and getting back on schedule for Feisty made for a really nice release.
* minghua has a wild idea
<minghua> Maybe we can skip a GNOME release with LTS and have two releases of 10+8 months dev cycles, instead of three release of 6 months each.
<zakame> Hobbsee: re: Mithrandir-the-eater, this is a given :)
<persia> minghua: There's too much pent-up desire to change after an LTS.  It's like the sid churn after a release, when it's often safer to stick with testing for a couple months.
<Hobbsee> zakame: :)
<zakame> so REVU-ers haven't been checking the inclusion of COPYING, et al. for some time now?!?
<zakame> tsk tsk
<minghua> persia: Yes.  The user base is just too diverse and you (at least I) can't tell if they prefer newer software or stability.
<minghua> persia: So after LTS there are always going to be debates.
<persia> minghua: I think those seeking crack should current-Ubuntu-dev (or sid), those seeking stability should use LTS (or stable), and those looking for a nice environment to try Linux should use the latest Ubuntu release (even LTS+1, despite the warts).
<StevenK> I use LTS on server installs, and the current release on desktops.
<persia> StevenK: Yes, but you're not a member of the target market for crack :)
<StevenK> Heh
<minghua> persia: IMHO that would be bad for development if the only non-developer users running dev branch are the crack-seeking people, it distorts the perspective of user needs.
<StevenK> I think they're the only vocal ones. :-P
<persia> minghua: While testing should be encouraged, my definition of "developer" is not ~ubuntu-dev, but rather the set of people contributing to Ubuntu who have the necessary skills to dig themselves out of most holes during the development process (even if this just means holding a couple packages back or downgrading one or two whilst things happen).
<minghua> persia: Sure, but I doubt there are many such people.  Just look how many REVU uploaders are running feisty (seen by the lintian warnings that only gutsy lintian detects).
<persia> minghua: For wider testing, the development snapshot CDs seem more appropriate than an actual install.
<persia> minghua: That will shift over time.  The first couple snapshots are pretty rough.  After that, more installs tend to happen.
<minghua> Yeah.  Usually we get quite some good bug reports immediately after beta CD is released.
<Hobbsee> i wonder if we could get the last couple of tribes more stable
<minghua> Many users like the word "beta". :-)
<Hobbsee> probably tribe 6, where there are no more new packages in at all
<persia> Hobbsee: I don't think there's much hope before 5, and there's usually loads of unmetdep processing before 6.
<Hobbsee> true - depends how much of it gets done earlier
<Hobbsee> which depends how much people get pushed to do it, etc.
<persia> Hmmm..  For main, I suspect basic stability could be achieved by 4, if there was enough pressure after the sprint, but I don't think we have the tools in place to get universe in good enough shape by then.
<ajmitch> s/tools/people/
<Hobbsee> persia: what tools would be needed?
<persia> ajmitch: No, tools.  At this point, we have ~10 very active contributors who would be happy to upload everything in sight, but they're all focused on MoM and DaD, as these are the easiest lists from which to grab easy work.
<StevenK> I'm not focused on MoM and DaD, and I've been uploading everything I can.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: you're doing stuff with the cruft check, etc.
<zakame> lol'rents
<Hobbsee> persia: what tools would be needed?
<StevenK> Hobbsee: I know what I'm working on, thanks. :-P
<persia> Hobbsee: Something that had a nice interface to track cruft, something to monitor sync candidates between DebianImportFreeze and UpstreamVersionFreeze, a better bug search interface (we miss *lots* of good patches each release), something to track removal candidates, for starters.  I'm sure there are more, but I haven't thought about it deeply yet.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: well, yeah.  what i'm saying is that you're working with a tool that's already there, mostly for main, i believe?
<Hobbsee> persia: think about it, and email me with a list, please
<persia> StevenK: Yes, you've found a handy tool, but you still need to ask for manual regeneration every few hours, and it doesn't automatically seed.
<StevenK> No, the archive cruft checker checks the entire archive.
<persia> Hobbsee: OK.
<minghua> I'd like to also add a list of upgrade (for feisty) failures.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: right.  i thought it had a pretty decent interface it on it too
<Hobbsee> minghua: well, we need to do testing, yes.
<persia> Hobbsee: Most of the tools are written (or half written) already, they just need better workflow, etc.
<Hobbsee> minghua: how's the best way, in your view to do regression testing?
<Hobbsee> persia: true that.  or they need an explanation to go with the tools, on how to use each of htem.
<StevenK> persia: What do you mean by doesn't automatically seed?
<StevenK> persia: And pitti should be cron'ing archive-cruft-checker soonish.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: What interface? :-)
<minghua> Hobbsee: I don't really have a QA experience.  But is asking for regular piuparts runs (for both installation of gutsy and feisty->gutsy upgrade) too much?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: well, the output on the web.  which is hardly an interface, true
<persia> StevenK: Perhaps I'm incorrect, but I thought that there was a manual discussion component when deciding what is cruft (although libcurl4 may be a particularly bad example).  Also, the cronification would be part of why I said (written or half-written) before.
* Hobbsee wonders what happens if you run piuparts over the entire main.
<StevenK> Maybe upgrading testing should be discussed with mvo.
<ajmitch> persia: ok, so what tools are you wanting to work on?
<StevenK> persia: I thought it sorted out what was cruft itself, but I could be wrong.
<minghua> Hobbsee: I'm sure right now the texlive parts will fail on upgrade spectacularly.
<persia> ajmitch: heh.  I've got plenty to do with the tools I have (yours the a source of activity for me today), but it's really that they all need polish, and to be easier to find and use.
<Hobbsee> it can find cruft automatically, yes.
<ajmitch> persia: what needs improved with mine? case sensitivity & comments?
<persia> StevenK: You've been working with it, so perhaps you're correct.  I'm just making wild assumptions based on IRC chatter.
<minghua> ajmitch: debdiff would be nice. :-P
<ajmitch> minghua: even though debian may be a few upstream versions ahead?
<persia> ajmitch: Those two, a link to the Ubuntu changelog would be nice, as well as a copyable URL for dget.
<StevenK> A URL that isn't a link so it can be double-clicked in Firefox.
<minghua> ajmitch: I was not really working on your list.  So my opinion doesn't matter much.  But maybe only debdiffs with the same upstream version.
* persia echoes StevenK
<ajmitch> StevenK: for both ubuntu & debian versions?
<persia> minghua: I don't think debdiffs would help much.  My workflow has been: check for Ubuntu bugs, try a build of Debian, check the rdepends, request a sync.  No debdiff involved.
<StevenK> ajmitch: Yeah, I think so.
<Hobbsee> persia: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration
<minghua> persia: Okay.  You are the real user.  ajmitch: You can ignore me now. :-)
<persia> Hobbsee: What am I looking for?
<Hobbsee> persia: cruft check
<Hobbsee> persia: as in, that it really is automatic to generate that list
<ajmitch> persia: ok, refresh the rc page
<persia> Hobbsee: Ah.  I see now.  Thanks.
<ajmitch> you'll see that the URL makes it far too wide
<Hobbsee> it appears that lucas ran a puiparts run for feisty
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure how much we ever did with this
<persia> ajmitch: I see how.  How about a link from which I must right-click copy?  Also, I'm generally more interested in the Debian package, as I can use apt-get source for the Ubuntu version.
<persia> s/how/now/1
* Hobbsee wonders hwo the developer weather report went
<ajmitch> refresh
<ajmitch> fwiw, if someone wants to do a different html page for it, feel free
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.txt <-- a different script generates this
<persia> ajmitch: Cool.  Thanks.  The "Debian .dsc" header is missing, but otherwise that looks nice.
<ajmitch> fixed that
<Hobbsee> persia: sync candidates between DebianImportFreeze and UpstreamVersionFreeze <-- would that just be keeping MOM running?
* persia is a happy, satisfied user and goes back to processing sync requests (slowly)
<persia> Hobbsee: As far as I can tell, MoM only reports on things that were once uploaded to Ubuntu (not synced).  Am I incorrect?  If I'm wrong, keeping MoM running would do the job nicely: in fact, I'd like to see it keep running all the way until StringFreeze.
<StevenK> MoM reports on things that have current Ubuntu changes.
<minghua> We need Sync-o-Matic.
<persia> Right.  That's great for the 15-20% of the packages we touch, but doesn't help for the other 80-85%.
<ajmitch> persia: what criteria would you use for sync candidates?
<persia> ajmitch: I'd just want something like Lucas' multidistrotools output on tiber refreshed daily.  Individuals would be responsible for determining if it was a good candidate.  Having something more advanced (say, with comments), would be better - sync this, we don't need the fixes from 2.7.23-72 (the maintainer uploads every day), etc.
<ajmitch> persia: you want me to run mdt on my box as well?
<ajmitch> it wouldn't be much overhead
<persia> ajmitch: Do you have the space and bandwidth?  If so, that's be great.
<ajmitch> I'd probably push pages somewhere with bandwidth
<ajmitch> so generate locally & rsync static pages to a remote box with lots more bandwidth than NZ :)
<Hobbsee> persia: ah right, yes, i see.
<persia> ajmitch: As long as the URL is well advertised (MOTU/TODO maybe), I'd be happy, and I suspect those competing over merges, wouldn't mind hunting sync candidates (plus, it's a good way to demonstrate the ability to review patches for suitability, rather than just applying them).
<ajmitch> sure, I'll create motu.ajmitch.net.nz
* Hobbsee doesnt know about multidistrotools
* ajmitch had something similar that he wrote
<persia> ajmitch: Great, thank you.
<Hobbsee> so far, i'm failing to see what it actually does, that helps us with testing.
<persia> Hobbsee: Debian fixes bugs.  If we know they fixed them, (even non-RC bugs), it makes sense to check to see if we've fixed them.  If not, we probably should fix them.
<ajmitch> persia: btw my list isn't just for rc bugs
<Hobbsee> persia: sure, but how does mdt in particular help with that?
<Hobbsee> persia: oh, that's listing the packages that are out of date and whatnot?
<StevenK> Debian fixes bugs? I thought they only bitched about things that don't matter.
<Hobbsee> heh
<StevenK> </bitter>
<Hobbsee> StevenK: BAD DD!!!
<persia> Hobbsee: I find it a handy interface to see what is out of date, and can check changelogs.  It's manual, but currently I'm blind except for RC fixes.
<Hobbsee> persia: right.
<Hobbsee> persia: so put in a script that can be fed to cron would be fairly useful.
<persia> StevenK: I see *lots* of bugs fixed in Debian.  Especially for universe leaf packages.  Be bitter for main, but for universe, Debian provides us with 2000 extra MOTUs.
<Hobbsee> as opposed ot having to run each bit manually
<StevenK> It is nowhere close to 2,000.
<StevenK> persia: I was making a joke, too. :-)
<ajmitch> examples/all-reports.bash: /home/ajmitch/debian/ubuntu/scripts/multidistrotools/mdt: /usr/bin/ruby1.8: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<ajmitch> badness
* ajmitch pollutes his system
<StevenK> Ruby isn't pollution!
<ajmitch> apt-get --purge remove perl*
<ajmitch> </flame>
<StevenK> Works for me.
<ajmitch> no doubt mdt would run ok on dapper, which is what the box I'll upload to is running
<Hobbsee> but why do we care about dapper? 
<ajmitch> because I run servers with dapper installed?
<persia> Hobbsee: Dapper base, Gutsy data.
<Hobbsee> i meant w.r.t mdt
<Hobbsee> persia: ah right.
* ajmitch waits for the data to be retrieved
<StevenK> I have uploaded far too much over the last two days.
<persia> StevenK: Nah.  You're just providing my hard drives with exercise :)
<StevenK> The last 45 of 46 mails in my INBOX are Accepted mails, with 1 being a build failure on ia64.
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<Hobbsee> good mornign dholbach!
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee!
<gpocentek> hello dholbach, ajmitch, StevenK, persia...
<persia> gpocentek: Good morning 
<dholbach> hey gpocentek
<dholbach> hey persia
<dholbach> how's it going guys?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: we're plotting evil things.
<ajmitch> world domination
<ajmitch> or fixing bugs
<ajmitch> whichever is easier
<persia> dholbach: Hi.
<ajmitch> hello gpocentek 
<dholbach> neat-o - what's going to happen? where are the new contributors in the world domination plan?
<Admiral_Chicago> everning everyone
<Hobbsee> dholbach: getting some scripts, etc, run, so we have more of an overview about universe.
<dholbach> sounds like a good idea... what would those scripts do?
* ajmitch is using his computer as a heater
<persia> dholbach: Bascially, track Debian better, so we can take advantage of more Debian work.  There's more that would be good, but we're just getting organised now.
<dholbach> track debian better is a good thing - yes
* ajmitch wonders if he should use mdt or update his scripts
<dholbach> what do you think about  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/WeeklyTODO ?
<dholbach> we plug that in several DesktopTeam pages
<dholbach> what about having something like that for MOTU too?
<persia> ajmitch: What do your scripts look like now?
<dholbach> like clean out all democracyplayer bugs, make abc transition, get 10 REVU uploads into NEW, etc as a weekly goal we invite everybody to help out
<dholbach> (and mentor new contributors through those tasks)
<persia> dholbach: We need more automation.  10,000 packages are too many for that type of list.
<dholbach> persia: that's why that's a manually compiled of select tasks
<persia> dholbach: On the other hand, if you're volunteering to compile it, it'd be a great help :)
<dholbach> you know that doesn't scale
<dholbach> I'm happy to help out with that
<ajmitch> persia: oh they generate text, but I turn that into something nicer
<dholbach> but we need to think more in terms of 'this is a task, I'd like the whole team and new contributors to work on'
* ajmitch has been busy playing with django lately, so may turn it into something a little nicer
<persia> ajmitch: Ah.  mdt is the only thing I've used, so if you're showing something new, I'd likely have interface comments.
<ajmitch> persia: of course
<dholbach> so if one of the packages you really like has a lot of bugs, ask MOTUs to help with it
<ajmitch> that's been something on my wishlist for awhile
<dholbach> I got the idea from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070627
* ajmitch throws an ubuntu cd in the bag for work tomorrow
<dholbach> it's a list of *achievable* tasks
<lucas> I think I'll just run multidistrotools on gluck instead of tiber
<ajmitch> ah, lucas is alive
<Hobbsee> yay, lucas!
<Hobbsee> lucas: how portable are those scripts?
<lucas> "portable"?
<Admiral_Chicago> can they fit in my pocket? run on my DS?
<Admiral_Chicago> err...
<Hobbsee> as in, they're not tied to one particular machine, presuambly?
<lucas> not too much
<Hobbsee> right
* ajmitch won't bother writing anything then
<Admiral_Chicago> if I use a tool like dh_make do I need to change the rules file still or does dh_make do that
<Hobbsee> lucas: query?
<ajmitch> Admiral_Chicago: dh_make only gives you a template to start from
<Admiral_Chicago> it has two lines, one reads "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk" so i'm curious
<lucas> Hobbsee: I don't see a query here:)
<Admiral_Chicago> ajmitch: ah
<lucas> ah
<Hobbsee> lucas: because i only just sent it :P
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll ry my hand at that this file then
<Admiral_Chicago> superm1: wb, i tried the package and I got the error that pam headers were needed
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see, i didn't include a Depends line :o
<Admiral_Chicago> no, still getting the error...
<\sh> libpam-dev as build dep?
<minghua> Why do we have azureus in REVU?
<Admiral_Chicago> its a dependency in the source
<Admiral_Chicago> does it need to be in build dep too?
<\sh> Admiral_Chicago: a dependency or a build-dependency? there is a difference
<\sh> Admiral_Chicago: when you build it, for sure...please read the debian new package maintainers guide about the different fields in debian/control, thx
<Admiral_Chicago> i did't include it in the dependency. it was never in build-dep
<persia> ajmitch: I just finished my queue of things already downloaded, and the dget URLs for Debian are generating 404s.  No rush, but when you have a chance, adjusting this would be handy.
<Admiral_Chicago> and i get the same output regardless when running pbuilder so I'm thinking I missed something
<ajmitch> persia: tell me what's wrong with them
* ajmitch didn't check them at all
<\sh> Admiral_Chicago: yes, a build-dep
<\sh> Admiral_Chicago: and regarding your error message, it needs libpam-dev as build-dep, without that, you won't include pam include headers  in your build source
<Admiral_Chicago> ah that's why then
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, i'll give that a shot. thanks \sh 
<persia> ajmitch: missing pool ("http://http.us.debian.org/debian/main/n/nepenthes/nepenthes_0.2.0-2.dsc" should be "http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/nepenthes/nepenthes_0.2.0-2.dsc")
<ajmitch> ah, pool, of course
<ajmitch> persia: fixed that
<persia> ajmitch: Great.  Thanks  (nepenthes is still building, but I'll use it for the next one).
<persia> ajmitch: That works perfectly.  Thanks again.
<ajmitch> np
<persia> ajmitch: Comments are the next goal - a lot of these FTBFS on gutsy.  It's easy for me to skip them, but it'd be nice if the next person could see when it broke for me.
<ajmitch> yeah I know
<ajmitch> I'm working on it
* Hobbsee emails the ML about it.
<BugMaN> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi BugMaN 
<BugMaN> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> persia, ajmitch, anyone else who was interested ^
<ajmitch> yes?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: mailing list post about the archive tools, and waht might be useful.  please look, think, and respond.
<ajmitch> k
<jerome_> hello all
<jerome_> could a motu have a look a bug 51767 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 51767 in mosml "can't load Gdbm, missing libmgdbm.so" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51767
<persia> jerome_: I think that's only a tiny portion of bug 78367
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78367 in mosml "extend mosml package to include optional libraries (patch included)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78367
<jerome_> persia : i'm having a look
<jerome_> persia : well you are right :) don't say anyone that i triaged the other bug too...
* jerome_ is ashamed
<persia> jerome_: They just need a debdiff, and someone who understands mosml to give them a nod.  If you want to push your testing of 78367 a little further, and spin a debdiff for a new candidate revision, I'd be glad to upload.
<jerome_> persia : the problem is that the pach is IMO quite ugly, when I builded it it resulted with a bunch of errors of lintia and linda
<jerome_> persia : and I think I don't have the knowledge to clean that mess
<persia> jerome_: Yep.  That's why the bugs are open :)  http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html is probably a good source of information on how it could be better.
* jerome_ reads
<persia> jerome_: Please ask here with questions - we can help clean the mess, but we don't necessarily know about mosml.
<jerome_> persia : ok, I can't do that today, it's too long, but as soon as I have time I'll be on it
<persia> jerome_: Great.  Thanks.
<jerome_> persia : np
<jerome_> persia : i had a look, and for the time being this is too complicated for me
<jerome_> persia : i've only packaged once, and it was an easy upgrade
<persia> jerome_: Thanks for looking.  I'm happy to help, I just don't know enough about mosml to know if the clean package works.  Let me know when you feel confident enough to get back to it.
<jerome_> persia : ok, i will
<doko> ScottK: "Add debian/add python-celementtree.install" -> "Add debian/python-celementtree.install", but looks fine otherwise
<persia> ajmitch: When you have a chance, consider stripping epochs from dget URLs
<lucas> Hobbsee: what does the cruft checker do?
<Hobbsee> lucas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/tmp/cruft/
<persia> lucas: Hunts for NBS, and reports rdepends.
<Hobbsee> lucas: tells what packages are still dependant on old packages that are about to be removed.
<Hobbsee> yeah, that
<lucas> ok
<jerome_> when there are problems with a .desktop file, it's an upstream problem, or an ubuntu/packaging one ?
<white> jerome_: depends
<jerome_> on ?
<white> jerome_: was it added in the debian dir?
<lucas> on who wrotethe .desktop file :)
<white> jerome_: it is always great to send it to upstream anyway :)
<persia> jerome_: It's an upstream problem, but some don't really care much, in which case it becomes a Debian/Ubuntu problem (or maybe just Ubuntu).
<white> jerome_: and if it is broken, even with patch :)
<jerome_> white, lucas : having a look :)
<persia> lucas: Thank you (for mdt)
<lucas> np
<jerome_> white, persia, lucas : the .desktop file is created in a patch
<jerome_> bug 123708
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123708 in gdhcpd "gnome menu entry incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123708
<white> jerome_: if it is a patch from the packaging, then i would suggest to fix it and send a working .desktop file upstream :)
<persia> jerome_: Fix it for Ubuntu (and submit a debdiff), send the patch to Debian, and update the upstream bugtracker with the improved .desktop file.
<jerome_> if you think the changes proposed in the bug are ok, i will be happy to rpovide a debdiff
<jerome_> but i'm not sure with the fixes proposed, anyone could confirm ?
<persia> jerome_: It needs more work than just that: run desktop-file-validate to get a list of issues.
<white> launchped is slow :(
<white> unified diffs are always nice :)
<jerome_> persia : on the desktop file installed by the package on my system ?
<persia> jerome_: Either that, or the desktop file included in the debian/ directory in the source.  You'll need to fix it in the source, but the files should be the same.
<persia> (excepting possible translations)
<persia> ajmitch: Also, your debian dget URL is based on the version that fixed the bug, rather than the current Debian version, which breaks when Debian updates again.
<jerome_> persia : if i put Categories=Application;GTK;System;
<jerome_> with Network between Application and GTK is it ok ?
<persia> jerome_: I'm fairly sure "Application" is deprecated.  Try with desktop-file-validate (from desktop-file-utils) and check http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html just to be sure.
<jerome_> persia : and gksudo instead of su-to-root -x -c is fine ?
<persia> jerome_: That's a harder question.  su-to-root is the generic Debian solution.  A lot of Ubuntu uses gksudo or gksu, but I'm not sure if it works for Kubuntu or Xubuntu.  Look for a ,desktop file for a similar application, or ask someone else.
<jerome_> persia : the ouput of validate is http://pastebin.ca/601125
<white> ubuntu changed its aims?
<persia> jerome_: Right.  So, if you follow those instructions, you'll get a valid desktop file.
<white> [WWW]  Ubuntu : Debian team aiming at collaboration between Ubuntu and Debian
<white> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianCollaboration
<StevenK> That should be Utnubu
* persia fixes
<StevenK> persia: Beat me to it. :-)
<white> :)
<jerome_> any pro of gksu/gksudo and desktop files here ?
<persia> StevenK: You had more characters to type on IRC first :)
<jerome_> for bug 123708
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123708 in gdhcpd "gnome menu entry incorrect" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123708
<persia> white: check again :)
<white> persia: bah you fixed it :(
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:persia] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | http://dad.dunnewind.net/universe.php
<persia> 118 hours to the next REVU day :)
<jussi01> good morning everyone!
<ajmitch> morning jussi01 
<jussi01> hiya ajmitch
<ajmitch> persia: apologies, I don't actually have the data as to which is the current debian version when that script runs
<imbrandon> how do you make a daemon log to its own file rather than messages
<imbrandon> hrm
<persia> ajmitch: No worries.  If you're keeping a buglist for a future rewrite, please make a note.  If not, that's life :)
* ajmitch is doing some coding now, actually
<persia> ajmitch: I don't suppose you could use the same variable that generates the "current Debian version"?  Perhaps by juggling the columns?
<ajmitch> can you try http://motu.ajmitch.net.nz/ & see if it actually works?
<persia> ajmitch: It appears to be an advertisement for a photo management system.
<ajmitch> 'current' debian version isn't really the current one
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> you added a comment?
<ajmitch> ok, good, it shows up
<persia> ajmitch: I added a comment, but it said you added it :)
* ajmitch is just playing around with it
<ajmitch> sure, that's because there's no logging in here...
<persia> ajmitch: Makes sense.  I think I'd prefer anonymous comments to logging in, but if the cookies have reasonable persistence, I don't mind.
<ajmitch> yeah, this was just whipped together tonight
<persia> ajmitch: It's looking nice for an evenings' effort then :)
<ajmitch> first time doing anything with django, it doesn't seem too bad
<ajmitch> everything is in the database, so I'd need to populate the db by various scripts
<ajmitch> probably on a cron job
* ajmitch might see if he can use this to replace the rc bugs list, packages that are out of date, etc
<persia> ajmitch: That'd be cool, but I'd suggest production might want to be somewhere other than NZ if it has all the features :)
<ajmitch> other that on my home dsl? ;)
<ajmitch> it's nice & fast to load for me..
<persia> ajmitch: Not to denigrate your excellent internet provider, but the Pacific is wide...
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> and the pipes are narrow..
<persia> ajmitch: And from about 03:00 my time, completely clogged for nine or ten hours.
<persia> OK.  Syncs filed for all the serious bugs that a sync can fix.  Now for grave...
<ajmitch> thanks
<ajmitch> then you can move onto important & normal
<persia> ajmitch: They don't appear on the page :(
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-important.html
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes.html for the full list
<persia> ajmitch: Ah.  Thanks.  Some of the importants are being hit accidentally by the serious ones, so I suspect top-down is definitely the way to go :)
<ajmitch> it just happened that the RC list was the most useful, so it got noticed
* ajmitch filed a couple of syncs off the RC list, but not much
<persia> ajmitch: Rather, that's the URL you pasted earlier when I was trying to find a reason not to merge freqtweak :)
<ajmitch> it should be a constant task anyway
<imbrandon> ajmitch, if you need a home for that project later lemme know i'm sure i could give ya  bit-o-space with cron access etc 
<imbrandon> brb smoke break
<ajmitch> imbrandon: please, that'd be great
<ajmitch> I wanted to put stuff on ubuntuwire.com boxes, but found they were down
<gnomefreak> persia: nspluginwrapper is done and asac will sponser it and upload if sane.
<imbrandon> np, what all do you need? ssh / cron / web / django ?
<ajmitch> yeah, do I not have root access now? 
<imbrandon> yea you do on everything but my webserver
<ajmitch> ah right
<imbrandon> if you want to use aurora your more than wecome to use it, i got it back up last night
<imbrandon> perminatly
<asac> persia: gnomefreak ack ... anyway, if anyone else wants to sponsor ... don't wait for me ... just let me know so we don't dupe it ;)
<persia> gnomefreak: Ah.  It's still listed as "In Progress" and assigned to you, but in the sponsors queue.  Do you want it uploaded, or dropped from the queue pending asac?
<ajmitch> excellent
<ajmitch> aurora might be better
<imbrandon> k
<asac> persia: what queue are you referring to?
<ajmitch> what was wrong with it?
<imbrandon> go for it then, its all ready for you to do whatever on
<imbrandon> it has some heat issues
<imbrandon> had*
<persia> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors/+subscribedbugs
<ajmitch> ouch
<ajmitch> replaced some fans?
<imbrandon> yea and a cpu
<ajmitch> heh
<imbrandon> has a 2.6 p4 in it now
<ajmitch> I'll bash it hard & see if if stays up then
<imbrandon> :)
<ajmitch> still just exploring django, only been using it for a day or two :)
<ajmitch> so I don't know if I'll stick with it
<ajmitch> but if I need something else I'll install it & make sure it doesn't break
<asac> persia: ah i see ... its the debdiff against latest debian ... is that always obvious or should gnomefreak drop that info to the bug?
<imbrandon> heheh you might have to install django, apache/lighttpd should be installed but not sure what else as far as web stuff
<ajmitch> installing django is simple enough
<persia> asac: That's standard procedure for a merge.  It's expected that manual merges (differing orig.tar.gz) will have a note.
<ajmitch> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4905/lighttpd       
<ajmitch> ok, I'll see what I can do with this
<asac> persia: ok ... thats fine then
<imbrandon> ahh you can change to apache if you wish, i use that for -0- websites
<asac> persia: i will ack the debdiff then ... and see if anyone else grabs it ... otherwise i will push later today
<imbrandon> it was only used when i got dugg and neeed a mirror
<imbrandon> for a few hours
<persia> asac: No ACK required.  It's just that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue indicates we're supposed to leave "In-Progress" bugs alone.
<ajmitch> doesn't worry me
<imbrandon> ajmitch, apache2 is probably installed and is chmod -x /etc/init.d/apache2
<imbrandon> anyhow brb smoke break
<persia> gnomefreak: If you want it uploaded, just set to "Confirmed", and unassign yourself.  Current queue time is around 12-15 hours, except for things nobody wants to touch.
<gnomefreak> persia: he still has to update his branch im waiting to find out saneness of it
<persia> gnomefreak: OK.  Sounds fine.  I'll drop it from the queue then (it doesn't sound like you want the debdiff uploaded directly).
<gnomefreak> no not yet
<bluekuja> heya persia
<persia> bluekuja: Hello.
<asac> persia: so why hasn't bug 121549 been uploaded by someone? is the state or something wrong?
<bluekuja> persia: I'm trying to understand what you mean with quodlibet
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121549 in mplayerplug-in "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec " [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121549
<gnomefreak> it was first merge so im really looking foward to the saneness check
<persia> gnomefreak: OK.  No problems.  I just try to keep the queue small :)
<bluekuja> persia: it was an ubuntu change, so it needs to be reported as new, not remaining
<gnomefreak> persia: understood
<bluekuja> persia: as far as we are dropping it (fix included in upstream)
<persia> bluekuja: It's my understanding (and I would appreciate correction if I'm wrong), that user-invisible Ubuntu changes that are dropped by a merge do not require a comment in the changelog.
<bluekuja> persia: yeah, that's it
<asac> persia: actually i think commenting that you dropped an ubuntu change is good
<bluekuja> someone got a suggestion for this?
<asac> persia: so you can later verify if it has been dropped intentionally
<bluekuja> thanks asac
<asac> persia: at best stating the reason why the change wasn't needed anymore
<persia> asac: Even for user-invisible changes?  OK.  That rationale makes sense.
<asac> changelog is not for user
<asac> but for mergers/motus
<persia> asac: I disagree entirely with that.  As a user, I relied on the changelogs to determine if I wanted to upgrade the package, and what it would mean.
<asac> yeah ... anyway ... normal users don't look at changelog
<persia> bluekuja: What was the bug number again?  Based on asac's reasoning about the change, I think your last debdiff was probably good.
<Fujitsu> persia: For stable updates, perhaps. For development releases users are unlikely to see them.
<persia> Fujitsu: True, but what happens when the server is upgraded later :)
<Fujitsu> persia: Then you probably don't want to look through several hundred changelogs.
* persia has done that before, and would accept an engagement to do it again
<bluekuja> persia: seems 123610
<persia> bug 123610
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123610 in quodlibet-plugins "Merge quodlibet-plugins (20070625-1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123610
<bluekuja> yup
<persia> bluekuja: Thanks.  I'll check one more time, and upload.
<bluekuja> persia: k thanks, sorry for that html error
<bluekuja> did not mark it as a patch^^
<bluekuja> persia: I'm working on mail-notification FTBFS fix 
<persia> bluekuja: No problem.  You can also delete attachments from launchpad if they no longer apply.  Look in the Bug Attachments menu on the left side.
<bluekuja> persia: oh cool
<bluekuja> thanks for the hint
<persia> bluekuja: Upstream was too fast.  Sorry.  Try again :)
<bluekuja> persia: for mail-notif?
<persia> bluekuja: For quodlibet.
<bluekuja> persia: what's the problem?
<persia> bluekuja: New upstream, released in Debian.
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> cool
<StevenK> 1 point uh-oh, too
<persia> StevenK: It's better than SVN snapshot though, no?
<StevenK> Depends. ;-)
<bluekuja> persia: what's latest version?
<StevenK> rmadison still reports 1.0-1 in unstable/
<StevenK> s/\//./
<persia> bluekuja: http://packages.qa.debian.org/q/quodlibet.html
<bluekuja> persia: the package was quodlibet-plugins, why you pointed me to that?
<persia> bluekuja: Because I can't read.  Let me try that again.  Thanks for the correction.
<bluekuja> np
<DarkMageZ> LongPointyStick, are you running x64?
<persia> DarkMageZ: I believe the wielder of the stick is away for a while.
<DarkMageZ> ah. well then, any x64 amarok edgy/feisty users? preferably with a pbuilder environment?
<dholbach> Did some of you check out http://www.ubuntu.com/employment#ISVPPS already and see if it'd be something for you?
* ajmitch would need packaging skill to do that
<jussi01> dholbach: yeah, we had that spam the other day :P
<persia> heh
<dholbach> jussi01: spam? :)
<jussi01> hehhe, playing with you ;)
* persia notes that unsolicited email, even from companies one very much enjoys one's interaction with are still technically Unsolicited Commercial Email, commonly known as spam
<dholbach> where was a mail regarding that already?
* persia now in hopes that the natural results of overconfident assumptions may find another outlet
<persia> (hides9
<jussi01> lol
* ajmitch doesn't expect to actually get a job related to ubuntu in some form - that just wouldn't happen
<dholbach> I think it'd be great to have applications from Ubuntu contributors who have proved themselves
<ajmitch> dholbach: I've already tried applying for a job once, and got a resounding silence after the "thanks, we'll look at it"
* jussi01 would love it, but has nowhere near the skill required... (in my dreams)
<ajmitch> so I hold no expectations
<dholbach> ajmitch: I'm sorry to hear that - I know that the processes have improved dramatically from then on
<imbrandon> ajmitch, same here , hehe
<ajmitch> dholbach: from when?
<dholbach> when was that?
<imbrandon> dholbach, this was at UDS-MTV sooo not that long ago
<ajmitch> dholbach: well I got as far as an interview at UDS, 2 months ago
<ajmitch> and heard nothing since
<dholbach> I'm obviously not involved in that process myself, but I'll hear back what's going on
<imbrandon> as did i at uds-mtv and nothing since
<imbrandon> hehhe
<ogra> imbrandon, UDS-MTV is ages ago
<ajmitch> years ago
<ogra> :)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> moins orga
<ajmitch> it's not even within recent memory
<ogra> hey hey
<ajmitch> but I think that may have been the alcohol speaking
<ajmitch> hi ogra :)
<imbrandon> ajmitch, hahahaha
* ajmitch didn't drink that much, really
<dholbach> I merely pointed out that I think the position I mentioned might be a good one for contributing MOTU - over and out :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: we're not bitter ;)
<persia> dholbach: Thanks for mentioning it :)
<imbrandon> dholbach, hehe thanks
<imbrandon> ajmitch, i drank wayyyyyy to much some nights
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I make sure I don't :)
<ajmitch> though that last night was quite fun
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> i dunno , when jono told me to turn arround in the bar and check out ... " that woman with two, .. count them, ... two teeth" was classic
<ajmitch> haha
<RainCT> have you seen the "Help with research on Ubuntu community" mail? (the attachment ^^)
<dholbach> RainCT: yes, replied to it this morning
<RainCT> about the questions or the attachment? :P
<dholbach> to the questions :)
<dholbach> I was too pragmatic to bother
* RainCT finds it strange that nobody complained and send a link to GNU's article about propietary formats :P
<RainCT> cool, just discovered that GMail can show .doc files as HTML (altough, I'm not a MOTU anyways :p)
<imbrandon> dholbach, plus i dont wanna move to canada
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> i guess i could request to telecommute
<imbrandon> but i dunno if i would be considered "strong" because i'm not a DD only a ubuntu(-core)-dev , hrm *thinks*
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: montreal is pretty nice
<dholbach> I just wanted to raise awareness of it :)
<Burgundavia> plus you get our socialized medicare
<imbrandon> Burgundavia, well its not that i dont like canda its i just moved back here and bought a house not many months ago
<Burgundavia> right
<imbrandon> canada*
<imbrandon> trust me anything has to be better than the USA right now
<imbrandon> klol
<ajmitch> hello Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> hey ajmitch
<imbrandon> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=10626     classic
<imbrandon> wonder if thats gimp'd
<jussi01> imbrandon: lol
<jussi01> definately gimped...
<Burgundavia> dholbach: is Jeff Bailey leaving Canonical?
<Burgundavia> http://www.ubuntu.com/employment#OMMONT <-- is this not his job?
<dholbach> best you ask HIM :)
<Burgundavia> ok
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<persia> All Grave SYNCs requested.  Moving to important...
<imbrandon> Burgundavia, maybe he is just m,oving to a new pos
<imbrandon> position*
<Sp4rKy> please guy
<Sp4rKy> for a merge
<Sp4rKy> i got 2 changelog entries which talk about the same section in debian/control
<Sp4rKy> debian/control: Add libtunepimp5-mp3 binary; split out so that it will not go onto the Kubuntu CDs
<Sp4rKy> and 
<Sp4rKy> debian/control: Add explicit libmad0 dependency to libtunepimp5-mp3 as dh_shlibdeps does not pick it up due to the nonstandard file extension
<Sp4rKy> should i keep both ?
<Sp4rKy> or replace by one entry
<Sp4rKy> or keep 1 only ...
<xxxxx1> morrrning all :)
<ajmitch> night
<Sp4rKy> hi :)
<Sp4rKy> ^^
* ajmitch wanders off for sleep
<xxxxx1> :)
<Sp4rKy> persia: sorry to disturb you, can you help me ?
<persia> Sp4rKy: Not really: there's not enough information.  If these are two separate changes to debian/control (even for the same line), and make sense independently, you want two changelog lines.  If they are related, and can be summarised as a single line, you can get by with one.  It really depends on how the changes interact.
<Sp4rKy> persia: both are in the same changes entry
<persia> Sp4rKy: Which package?
<Sp4rKy> libtunepimp
<ScottK> doko: Thanks.  That's what actually in debian/changelog (I guess I messed it up on that end).  I'll file the sync.
<zul> morning
<persia> Sp4rKy: OK.  Looks to me like the explicit libmad0 dependency was added in 0.5.3-2ubuntu1, and the package split lost in the changelog history (before we adopted the useful comments in merges and the requirement of preservation of old Ubuntu changes).  Given the shlibs issue, it's worth mentioning both, so that someone doesn't wonder why it's there.
<Sp4rKy> so ?
<Sp4rKy> i keep the both, in the same entry ?
<Sp4rKy> both*
<persia> Sp4rKy: I think so.
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> thanks
<luisbg> superm1, ping
<ScottK> If a new upload will remove a binary package that was in the old one, I'm guessing I do the new upload and then file a removal request for the orphaned binary.  Is that right?
<pygi> bashelier, poke
<persia> ScottK: If your new package has the same architecture coverage as the old package, it will be caught semi-automatically.
<ScottK> Yes.  It does.  So just upload and wait then?
<ScottK> persia: ^^?
<CrummyGummy> Hiya, I'm building my first package.Do I use debhelper or cdbs?
* ScottK is killing of pinentry-gtk (there is a *=gkt2) to get it into Main.
<persia> ScottK: Right.  The old one will be NBS (Not Build from Source), and will be dropped once it has no rdepends by the cruft analysis scripts.  The only time you need to request a binary removal is when a package stops building a binary only on specific architectures.
<persia> s/Build/Built/
<ScottK> CrummyGummy: It's up to you.  Using cdbs is generally simpler if it will work.  I'd start with that.
<ScottK> persia: Thanks.
<persia> CrummyGummy: I recommend CDBS, but it's deep automation.  If you're familiar with make, debhelper might be easier.
<CrummyGummy> Thanks guys, I'll try that. Its all pretty murky right now.
<jeromeg> can a motu have a look at bug 123708 ? a fix is available
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123708 in gdhcpd "gnome menu entry incorrect" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123708
<persia> jeromeg: Ideally, the icon wouldn't contain the .png extension, but it doesn't matter that much, as this package is likely not a popular target for theme designers.  The debdiff is in queue, and should be uploaded in the next 12-15 hours (unless the queue processing window changes significantly in the near future).
<persia> jeromeg: Oops.  Rather, processing is pending adjustment of "Status" and "Assignment", but it should be picked up shortly after these are adjusted.
<jeromeg> persia : thx
<jeromeg> persia : the icon provided in debian/pixmap is a .xpm and the guy who wrote the patch uses a .png, won't this create a problem ?
<CrummyGummy> This is a stupid question but most of the docs seem to point at converting from debhelper to cdbs. Do I have to run dh_make and then follow the cdbs instructions after that is finished?
<persia> jeromeg: Yes.  In that case, the icon suffix should definitely be dropped.
<jeromeg> persia : I submit a new patch or just tell him to correct it ?
<persia> CrummyGummy: Not at all.  If you like, you can just start blank, and create copyright, control, changelog, and rules by hand.  dh_make is intended to provide handy examples to make it easier.
<norsetto> Any universe sponsor? Patches for bug 123742 and 123708 are available for review and (if acceptable) upload
<persia> norsetto: We're talking about the gdhcpd .desktop file - specifically that there doesn't seem to be a .png icon available.  Do you want to respin, or let jeromeg do it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123742 in gbindadmin "gnome menu entry incorrect" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123742
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123708 in gdhcpd "gnome menu entry incorrect" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123708
<norsetto> persia: strange, I didn get any error during the build
<norsetto> persia: let me check
<persia> norsetto: It doesn't cause a build error.  The user will just get the default icon instead of the preferred icon after installation.
* persia takes another look at rt2500 as well
<norsetto> persia: there is a gdhcpd.png in pixmaps
<CrummyGummy> persia, Cool, but its a good place to start?
<norsetto> persia: I see what the problem is
<persia> norsetto: Perhaps it just needs an installation poke.  My output of apt-file list gdhcpd doesn't show one, and I don't see a change to include it in the debdiff, but I haven't reviewed it closely.
<mruiz> hi all
<norsetto> persia: Debian added a .xpm in debian/pixmap but the desktop still refers to the upstream icon, which is not installed in rules
<persia> norsetto: I'd recommend installing the upstream icon as well: it probably looks nicer
<mruiz> dholbach, please read my comments: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5832
<norsetto> persia: so, either we change rules or we change the desktop file, let me see what is the difference between the two
<persia> CrummyGummy: https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml has a section on starting with CDBS
<dholbach> mruiz: thanks for looking into the problem
<dholbach> mruiz: it's always better to not ship stuff you're not sure about
<persia> norsetto: I'd recommend changing both.  If there is no extension in the .desktop file, it will automatically select the best available icon for the theme.  If you install both xpm and png, users will get the best icon depending on their biit depth (24-bit or 8-bit).
<dholbach> hi norsetto
<mruiz> dholbach, I will remove this dodgy stuff and upload a new version
<dholbach> alrighty
<norsetto> hi Daniel!
<norsetto> persia: this is interesting, the upstream icon is 250x250 and the Debian one is 16x15 :-o
<norsetto> persia: so, if you agree I will rescale the upstream one to 48x48 and use it instead of the debian one
<persia> norsetto: That's not really surprising - upstream wants it pretty, and Debian wants it clean.  I usually suggest 32x32 for xpm and any of 48x48, 64x64 or 128x128 for png, depending on the source.  More than 128x128 needs a really dense monitor to be worth it.
<norsetto> persian: well, if you want I can change to pgn 48x48 but I need to modify the source
<CrummyGummy> persia, Thats where the confusion lies. In the  "First steps" it says "Convert pkg to CDBS". Which I assume to mean that you need to have started somewhere else.
<persia> CrummyGummy: Ah.  OK.  Replace "Convert pkg to CDBS" with "Prepare pacakge with CDBS" in your head - the doc was written to advertise CDBS to Debian Developers when it was new.  Still, that short rules file should be sufficient, although you might need some supplementary files (pacakge.install, package.dirs, package.manpages, etc.) depending on the upstream build system.
<CrummyGummy> persia, Ok, thanks, I'm just looking for a place to start. I'll find out what those other supplementary packages mean and do later.
<persia> CrummyGummy: You might try downloading a couple packages that use CDBS as examples.  My browser session was just lost, but someone might be able to point you to the examples wiki page.
<CrummyGummy> Good plan. Thanks.
<persia> norsetto: I wouldn't modify the source.  If you think the big icon looks good enough, use it.  If not, consider resizing with gimp to 64x64 or so, uuencoding into debian/, build-depending on sharutils, uudecoding during build, and installing it manually.  This is probably why Debian uses the little xpm.
<norsetto> persia: if you agree I will just change the desktop to use the xpm and resize the upstream one to 48x48 xpm?
<persia> norsetto: the xpm should be 32x32, as otherwise it displays badly in the debian menu.  Otherwise, sounds good to me.
<norsetto> persia: ok, 32x32 will do .... will change now and upload new patch to bug report soon. Thanks!!
<persia> norsetto: No problem.  Menus are a favorite of mine.  Don't forget to submit the new icon and adjustments to the .desktop file to the Debian maintainer.
<izzy_> Hiya, I just built a package for Ubuntu Feisty (there's no package of the prog for any Linux distri yet) and thought about it might be useful to put it in the universe repo. Is that possible?
<ScottK> !REVU| izzy_
<ubotu> izzy_: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<persia> izzy_: Yes, but new packages are only accepted for gutsy currently.  You'll want to rebuild it there.
<izzy_> Well, guess that's not an option - since I don't have Gutsy installed somewhere (and not the time to play with it).
<Sp4rKy> izzy_: read docs
<Sp4rKy> izzy_: pbuilder :)
<persia> izzy_: You may be interested in pbuilder or sbuild, both of which allow you to build packages for gutsy whilst running feisty.  Check the wiki.
<izzy_> It's about a GPL'd image converter (png to (windows) .ico or favicon.ico) I needed for myself. Since it wasn't available as Linux binary at all, I compiled and packaged it for myself - and just thought it may be interesting for other users too.
<ScottK> izzy_: Sure it is.  I build packages all the time for Gutsy using pbuilder on Feisty.
<persia> izzy_: Imagemagick should do that as well.
<Sp4rKy> doko: so, as i said, just request a sync since there is a new debian update
<Sp4rKy> which integrates -dbg
<Sp4rKy> doko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28338/
<izzy_> persia: Yepp, but how much dependencies you need for that ;) Not everybody may want to install the whole imagemagick stuff ;)
<Sp4rKy> izzy_: it's the pbuilder goal :)
<ScottK> persia: You may be talking to someone on another channel that is REALLY unlikely to get whatever it is you are telling him.  It may be a waste of your time.
<persia> ScottK: I am well aware :)  It seems to be going OK for now...
<persia> (plus I don't want to see a rash of libcurl bugs whilst the new libcurl4 package is slowly filtering over mirrors and onto workstations).
<ScottK> persia: OK.  
<ScottK> Just thought I'd give you fair warning in case....
<izzy_> Sp4rKy: Maybe. But I didn't want to join the developers crew - I just wanted to ask whether the package I already built may be integrated into some existing repository. Not too much overhead - I don't have the time ;)
<Sp4rKy> izzy_: a package can't be added to repositories 'as it'
<Sp4rKy> you have to follow processes and respect 'rules'
<izzy_> Sp4rKy: i.e. it's just about the package I already *built* - not about something I want to build. So if that's not possible with the main repositories (universe in this case), is there any other place?
<Sp4rKy> as the * policy
<Sp4rKy> izzy_: on your personnal repo i guess :)
<izzy_> Sp4rKy: I fully understand that - I don't blame you for the rules or want to discuss them, I accept them.
<Sp4rKy> except if your package is already matching the policy
<doko> Sp4rKy: do you know how to request syncs with debian=
<doko> ?
<Sp4rKy> doko: a bit yes, why ?
<doko> Sp4rKy: please file a bug report
<Sp4rKy> yes
<Sp4rKy> i wouldjust be sure you're agree with it :)
<izzy_> Good question - it is GPL, and the package installs fine on Feisty (dependencies are resolved).
<izzy_> It was built in a fakeroot environment, so it should be (technically) fine.
<Sp4rKy> i guess it is not ^^
<norsetto> persia: ok, done, you may want to have another look at it? Also, any news about rt2500 and bug 123742? :-D
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123742 in gbindadmin "gnome menu entry incorrect" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123742
<Sp4rKy> izzy_: where can we check it ?
<persia> norsetto: It still doesn't build :(
<izzy_> If it causes too much trouble, I resign - I just thought others could benefit from what I made...
<norsetto> persia::'(
<izzy_> Sp4rKy: http://www.qumran.org/ftp/local/linux/misc/png2ico_2.12.8-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<ScottK> izzy_: It takes a little working with the process, but you can get your package into Ubuntu.
<persia> norsetto: Rather, rt2500 doesn't.  I haven't looked at gbindadmin (and my browser is having a bad day).  If nobody else gets it, I'll probably have a look in 10-12 hours.
<ScottK> izzy_: Here we work with source packages, not binaries.
<Sp4rKy> izzy_: source package
<izzy_> Grmpf...
<ScottK> izzy_: Upload your package to REVU (see the link I had the bot send you earlier) so we can review your package and see if it's good for upload.
<persia> norsetto: Remember to set status "Confirmed" and unassign yourself when submitting the candidates to the sponsors queue - they'll probably get grabbed faster that way.
<norsetto> persia: yes .. thanks, I understood it was rt2500. Thanks for all your help!
<norsetto> persia: thanks also for reminding me that, I tried to remember and wasn'tsure about that anymore ... gotta keep it written somewhere
<izzy_> ScottK: The Makefile had no "install" target, so I made it manually. Which means there is no conforming source package, I'm afraid...
<izzy_> And I'm not so deep into that stuff to create it.
<persia> norsetto: it's on the MOTU/Contributing and the UniverseSponsorsQueue pages on the wiki also, in case you forget.
<ScottK> Ah.  Well that makes it tough as source is all we can deal with here.
<norsetto> persia: done, thanks again for helping
<ScottK> izzy_: It shouldn't be so hard to make a proper source package from what you have.
<norsetto> persia: bookmarked :-)
<dholbach> would somebody check out http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5851 and give it a second OK?
<izzy_> I understand. To go into details would be beyond my target :)
<izzy_> But if you say "not to hard" - does it mean "easy"?
<norsetto> would somebody check out http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5851 and give it a second OK or be flagged to death?
<rexbron> hey quick question, if a package was accepted into universe last release and I need to update it, does it need to go through the revu process as per last time?
<norsetto> thanks Daniel, really appreciate it mate
<rexbron> or can a MOTU just upload the updated package>
<persia> rexbron: For a revision to the same upstream, no.  For a new upstream, yes (but you only need one advocate).
<rexbron> persia: ty
<persia> rexbron: Be sure to mention it's an update in a comment.
<rexbron> persia: It already has history, but I will do that.
<persia> rexbron: It's more a reminder to the advocate that they have to upload - otherwise someone might wait for the second advocate.
<rexbron> to any MOTU, when you get a second could you look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5496? It is an upstream updatde :)
<norsetto> dholbach: Daniel, anything else you had in mind after that?
<jeromeg> persia : patch for bug 123708 should be ok now, would be great if you could upload it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123708 in gdhcpd "gnome menu entry incorrect" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123708
<dholbach> norsetto: in mind regarding what?
<norsetto> norsetto hugs jeromeg
<persia> jeromeg: I'll take a look when I can, but if it's in queue, someone else might get it first :)
<jeromeg> persia : ok thank you
<norsetto> dholbach: like, packaging?
<dholbach> norsetto: ah - do you have anything you'd like to work on?
<dholbach> norsetto: anything from the bug lists on  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Bugs ?
<dholbach> norsetto: there should be a couple of upgrade and needs-packaging bugs that you might be interested in
<norsetto> dholbach: OK, let me give a look, do you have any preference yourself?
<dholbach> no, not at all
<dholbach> in fact I prefer if you find something you are interested in yourself
<izzy_> Does anybody know whether there will be a fix for the powernow_k8 "CPUID not supported" problem with Feisty soon?
<izzy_> On Launchpad there was a note about a patch being available for upstream already.
<norsetto> dholbach: Thinking about it, these will not require an upload to REVU. I just did a couple today but didn't ask you since you are not in u-u-s, would it be ok for you to do these too!?
<dholbach> norsetto: sure, if nobody gets around to do them quickly, drop me a mail and I'll see what I can do
<norsetto> dholbach: okki dooki, will do.
<dholbach> rock and roll
<norsetto> dholbach: neah, heavy metal all the way
<dholbach> hehe
<bmm> Any MOTU: ccbuild is looking for comments or it's first advocate after changing to a new source release. Please see http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5850
<persia> bmm: Is this just a new upstream version?  If so, you only need one advocate.
<bmm> persia: It's a new upstream version, but it changes the copyright because of problems with the MD5 RSA algorithm. It now depends on libgcrypt
<bmm> So it' practically a new package as far as building and checking etc.
<persia> bmm: Ah.  In that case, two is probably safe :)
<bmm> persia: no problem, should be able to reach that without to much time ;-)
* ScottK thinks one is safe if persia is the one.
* persia thinks ScottK has entirely too much confidence
* ScottK has seen what persia did to packages he thought were in good shape...
<bmm> ScottK: the dpatches have been removed, the copyright edited.. I probably made some mistake somewhere
<bmm> Oh, just thought of my first mistake! I left in the dpatch rules in the rules files!....
* ScottK is sure if you did, persia will find that and a couple of other things too.
<rexbron> Any MOTU, Got time to revu a new upstream version upload? Have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5496. Thanks!
<bmm> persia: There is still a problem with the rules, I left the dpatch stuff in there, sorry...
<persia> bmm: No worries: just reupload (and I won't look for at least 8 hours, so you might get it advocated and uploaded before I have a chance anyway)
<bmm> persia: ah, great. Thanks!
<dholbach> orion2012: I added another comment to your gonf-cleaner package
<dholbach> orion2012: good work
<ScottK> For anyone interested (like maybe dholbach), updated clamav packages (source and i386 binary) can be found at http://www.kitterman.com/clamav/ for testing.
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> thanks a lot scott
<persia> ScottK: Cool.  Is there a plan yet for the rdepends rebuilds?  Will PPA help?
<ScottK> persia: If I could figure out how to use PPA, I'd be glad to put it there.
<ScottK> persia: For rdpends, I'm going to do klamav, clamtk, and clamsmpt.  Still looking for volunteers for others.
<ScottK> err clamsmpt/clamsmtp
<persia> ScottK: Assign me some nobody uses: I don't use them, but I'm happy to build stuff (or track a few failures).
<ScottK> OK.  The tricky part I think will be testing more than building.  Maybe you use sylpheed-claws and could check out sylpheed-claws-clamav and sylpheed-claws-clamav-gtk2?
<persia> ScottK: Um.  Actually I don't use anything even related to clamav - I just think it's a problem that we can't easily support stable users.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> persia: Let me get a little more organized and then get back to you.
<persia> ScottK: Great.  Thanks.
<bmm> Any MOTU: ccbuild's newest upload is now at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5856
<Cybermatt> yes i did a package that only caused one error in lintian
<bluekuja> Cybermatt, huh?
<Toadstool> g'morning!
<bluekuja> good morning Toadstool 
<bluekuja> :)
<pygi> morning :P
<Toadstool> hi bluekuja and pygi 
<bluekuja> oh pygi 
<bluekuja> :)
<Cybermatt> my first package caused lintian to go nuts
<Cybermatt> same story with fith
<pygi> bluekuja, what? :P
<Cybermatt> and tenth
<bluekuja> pygi, :D
<bluekuja> Cybermatt, what are you talking about?
<bluekuja> which package?
<bluekuja> is on REVU?
<bluekuja> if yes, post the link
<Cybermatt> npt yet
<Cybermatt> first fix error
<Cybermatt> then wait for prosesser
<Cybermatt> to compile 800mhz kills
<ScottK> Adri2000 or Lutin: You ought to look at the comment for acpid in Main on DaD.  You've been link farmed.  Ought to think about how to stop that from happening.
<bashelier> ScottK: removed, thanks, the comment function is written in php so it won't be hard to add a blacklist or something
<Cybermatt> this package dosbox-0.70
<Cybermatt> fixing the missing dot in my email
<ScottK> bashelier: Yes, I could have removed it myself, but wanted one of you developers to see it.
<ScottK> bashelier: You might also add a maximum comment size.
<pygi> bashelier, poke?
<pygi> bashelier, if I'm not mistaken you did last wine upload. Would you be angry if I updated it? :)
<bashelier> ScottK: yes, but it also must be removed from a file on server ;) I'm going to add maximum size and blacklisted words fonctionalities this evening, thanks
<bashelier> pygi: yes, a lot, because I'm working on it and I have a sponsor for that ;)
<pygi> bashelier, ah, ok then
* bashelier afk
<dholbach> Bixente: good work on gfreqlet
<dholbach> Bixente: I commented on it
<Bixente> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> anytime
<dholbach> it was part of the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TODO Weekly tasks :-)
<ScottK> geser: Why did you upload an svn snapshot of ruledispatch?
<geser> the last one didn't work with turbogears 1.0.2.2 and python 2.5
<ScottK> geser: OK.  It might've been nice to mention that in the changelog.  I'm going through the Debian Python Modules Team packages and seeing if there are ones we can sync if I update them in Debian and I was left wondering why.
<ScottK> geser: I'm also curious about your python-tclink upload.  In Debian they explicitly decided not to build it for Python 2.5 due to test failures.  Do those tests pass in Ubuntu?
<geser> ScottK: I have to check, I don't remember
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.
<geser> ScottK: does it have a test suite?
<geser> ScottK: the problem with python-tclink was that it depended on python < 2.5 and gutsy has python 2.5
<ScottK> Right, but the previous debian/changelog entry says "limiting to 2.4 for now, as the test/example fails for unknown reasons in 2.5"
<geser> I didn't check the last upload
<geser> is test/examples run during build?
<ScottK> geser: I doubt it.
<ScottK> I've just looked at the changelog myself.
<ScottK> Would you run it and see if it works on Ubuntu?
<geser> will do
<geser> ScottK: it generates an error
<ScottK> geser: Can you fix it?
<geser> will look later, I'm in a meeting now
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> geser: Bug #123817 filed for your convenience.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123817 in python-tclink "Tests in test/examples fail with Python 2.5" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123817
<lousygaru1> a quick c++ question - is std::string unicode?
<mok0> lousygaru1: I don't think so
<mok0> lousygaru1: ... but it may handle an 8 bit character set
<ScottK> mok0: Hear anything back from your upstreams?
<mok0> No not yet. 
<mok0> I mailed the kssh guy too
<mok0> ... but his last edits are from 2002
<ScottK> Sounds like you are likely repacking kssh then.
<mok0> ScottK: kssh is still on kde.org. Perhaps they have a new maintainer there? 
<mok0> ScottK: In a perfect world, the konsole crew would merge it in
<ScottK> mok0: Get it in as a separate package for Gutsy and then work with the Kubuntu devs for that in Gutsy +1
<mok0> ScottK: Yes, I think that is a good plan
<mok0> ScottK: It's a hurdle to get it accepted, but I guess it's part of a learning process :-)
<ScottK> mok0: Exactly.  My prediction is that if you stick with this, you will easliy be MOTU for gutsy +1
<mok0> ScottK: ... perhaps it makes life a bit easier, but you still need 2 advocates on REVU, right?
<mok0> ScottK: That
<ScottK> mok0: Not if you are a MOTU.  Then it's recommended you get one, but it's not strictly speaking required.  Also, for upstream updates and merges from Debian you can just upload them.
<ScottK> Much easier (I speak from experience since I just recently became a MOTU myself).
<mok0> ScottK: OK! Well I will work hard :-)
<mok0> ScottK: But REVU is a real bottleneck. There is a lot of waiting time, after doing your fixes it can still take a while before you get feedback
<ScottK> Yes, but once you are known for doing good packages, it takes less time.
<ScottK> Also things have been slower than usual recently.
<mok0> OK
<ScottK> Personally, I've been caught up in some other things and haven't had much time for it in the last few weeks.
<mok0> Is there some downstream (?) work going on? Gutsy testing or ...
<ScottK> And our most prolific reviewer for Feisty hardly shows up at all now because he's swamped with work for the next several months...
<mok0> ScottK: who is that?
<ScottK> mok0: I've been spending a lot of my Ubuntu time recently on bug fixes, merges from Debian, and working in Debian to get Ubuntu stuff into Debian.
<ScottK> bddebian.  You may not have even seen him.
<mok0> ScottK: I've seen his name on REVU
<ScottK> He used to be able to hit every new upload usually within 24 hours.
<mok0> ScottK: Is he a Canonical employee?
<ScottK> mok0: No, just a dedicated volunteer.
<mok0> ScottK: Wow.
<ScottK> No one you see being really active in Universe works for Canonical.  We're all volunteers just like you.
<tsmithe> ScottK, dholbach? i thought he was an employee
<mok0> ScottK: So Universe is entirely communtiy driven?
<ScottK> mok0: Almost, yes.
<ScottK> tsmithe: I don't think so, but I could be wrong.
<mok0> ... but when MOTUs upload packages, they are reviewed by Canonical guys, right?
<Kmos> mok0: no
<mok0> Ah so it
<vijay2000> Hi all , I am doing an upgrade of pam-pgsql
<mok0> s for main only
<ScottK> mok0: The other thing I've been working is getting S/MIME and GPG working out of the box for Kmail for Gutsy.
<mok0> ScottK: Cool
<ScottK> mok0: NEW packages, yes.  All the archive admins are Canoncial employees.
<ScottK> updates to packages, no.
<vijay2000> i have the pam-pgsql_0.5.2.orig.tar.gz,pam-pgsql_0.5.2-9ubuntu1.diff.gz ,pam-pgsql_0.5.2-9ubuntu1.dsc                                   
<vijay2000> now can anybody tell me how to get a debian folder from these files 
<tsmithe> ScottK, his wikipage is CategoryCanonicalEmployee
<ScottK> tsmithe: OK.  Then he's the exception.  Thanks.
<geser> vijay2000: dpkg-source -x pam-pgsql_0.5.2-9ubuntu1.dsc 
<ScottK> mok0: Revised: Except for dholbach, no one you see here regularly works for Canonical.
<tsmithe> ScottK, hehe yep. but to most intents and purposes, it is a community-driven affair
<mok0> ScottK: Got it.
<ScottK> mok0: The other thing you might want to do if you are interested in Kubuntu is show up in #kubuntu-devel, it's a lot more relaxed than #ubuntu-devel.
<mok0> I don't know too much about KDE programming, but I need to learn since I have a programming project on my agenda where I will need it
<mok0> I haven't dared to show up in #ubuntu-devel ;-)
<vijay2000> geser: thanks geser 
<ScottK> Gotta run.  Be back later.
<mok0> ScottK: See you
<ScottK> mok0: Me neither.  All the KDE stuff I've done is packaging related.
<mok0> Everybody here uses KDE, so I'm interested in helping out
<mok0> Does anybody here know a good autoconf macro to check for libcurses?
<axxo> i'm so bore
<axxo> d
<jussi01> axxo: go fix bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in jl "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<axxo> jussi01: if i knew where to start
<jussi01> lol
<axxo> i have like 14 hours a day free, but no real interests, it's silly :p
<RainCT> how can I enable bug buddy? I think I've it disabled somewhere, don't ask me why :/
<moquist> I'm packaging a perl script with its own .pm library. This is a configuration helper script that should probably only be executed once, so it doesn't seem to belong in the usual $PATH - off in /usr/share/ or something might be fine. Any advice on where to put the script and its associated .pm file?
<moquist> there are a couple .pm files, actually. maybe 3.
* moquist checks
<moquist> just 2 .pm files, but also a subdirectory of config-file templates
<moquist> it seems like sticking the whole lot off in /usr/share/<projdir> would probably be best, and then the administrator can execute /usr/share/<projdir>/scriptthing to set everything up.
<ScottK> leonel: Did you see I posted the clamav package for Dapper for people to use in testing?
<leonel> ScottK:  GREAT !    let'me  get back to earth  :)  and  start  with  that   as I've told you  last week  this days have been  really busy  but  I'm really interested in clamav backports  and take that way to see if there can be done for other  packages ..
<ScottK> They (source and i386 binary) can be found at http://www.kitterman.com/clamav/ for testing.
<tsmithe> yay my first sync request
<tsmithe> bug 123849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123849 in Ubuntu "Please sync ubuntustudio-screensaver from the Ubuntu Studio repository" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123849
<badzil> Hi, somebody there ? Could someone experimented have a look on bug n123748 ? I left a comment on it but couldn't take the decision od marking it invalid. Thx.
<jussi01> bug 123748
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123748 in j2se1.4-i586 "java doc not at sun website " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123748
<jussi01> looks invalid to me, just because their search sucks, doesnt mean its a bug
<badzil> okay. Sounds good to me. Thanks !
<badzil> My first bug triaged ! Youpi !
<ScottK> It's certainly NOT an Ubuntu bug is something isn't on the SUN website.
<badzil> and it is on Sun website.
<norsetto> Any kind soul wants to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5851 ?
<norsetto> Also unkind souls would do ......
<_MMA_> Anyone know who mods the -devel list?
<norsetto> Come on Steve, give it a go: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5851
<norsetto> Andrew? Please? Pretty Please? Pretty Pretty Please?
<xxxxx1> bye all!
<gnomefreak> anyone hav ea hint on how to get cvs working from chroot?
<gnomefreak> s/hav ea/have a
<blueyed> gnomefreak: have you tried makejail?
<gnomefreak> no 
<blueyed> It's a nice package, which allows to put all necessary libs into the chroot.
<gnomefreak> hmm
<blueyed> I'm using it for my webserver chroot and it works well. But otoh it's quited patched already and the author did not respond to my emails two times now.
<blueyed> It's worth a try though.
<blueyed> But if you only want to make cvs working, it may be overkill and you could make it work just by using ldd/strace.
* gnomefreak though cvs would work in chroot but it doesnt seem to
<blueyed> Then try ldd and make sure all libs are present in the chroot.
<blueyed> What has this to do with motu though? :o)
<gnomefreak> blueyed: building packages in chroot
<gnomefreak> cant use cvs to grab source
<blueyed> ah. Have you considered using pbuilder then?
<gnomefreak> i never felt comfortable with pbuilder
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: checked /etc/resolv.conf in the chroot?
<gnomefreak> checking
<ScottK> Good morning ajmitch
<jussi01> morning ajmitch
<blueyed> morning all :)
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: its the same as in my non chroot system
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> can you give any more details than doesn't work?
<gnomefreak> other than network manager comment
<gnomefreak> cvs checkout
<blueyed> what's the error?
<gnomefreak> getting it
<cbx33> hey all
<blueyed> and couldn't you do this from outside the chroot?
<cbx33> anyone here have anything to do with the motu-tools?
<gnomefreak> cvs [checkout aborted] : cannot get working directory: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> blueyed: it works fine outside a chroot
<blueyed> and the package building process requires you to run this in the chroot?
<ajmitch> and what is your current directory?
<gnomefreak> (Feisty)gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~/feisty_builds/firefox-trunk/trunk
<cbx33> hey ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hey cbx33 
<gnomefreak> debian being inside trunk
<ajmitch> all that is within the chroot?
<ajmitch> or how are you running cvs?
<gnomefreak> its run from rules file give me a sec
<gnomefreak> MOZ_CVS_ROOT := :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
* ajmitch can easily enter a chroot & then run cvs co
<ajmitch> as much as it hurts
<blueyed> ouch. cvs sucks.
* gnomefreak wonders what package i could be missing than
<blueyed> Who wants to move/upload duplicity from -proposed to -updates? See bug 88617.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88617 in duplicity "incremental backup does not work" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88617
<geser> ScottK: got tclink working with python2.5
<ScottK> geser: Great.
<geser> I replace an int with ssize_t
<ScottK> geser: Give me the patch and I'll get it in Debian and then we can just sync it.
<geser> the problem was: py_tclink.c:46: warning: passing argument 2 of PyDict_Next from incompatible pointer type
<geser> in python2.4 it was an int, in python2.5 an Py_ssize_t
<geser> ScottK: do you know which is the correct check for python 2.5 in C?
<ScottK> geser: Not off the top of my head, no.
* ScottK just writes pure Python.  The C extensions are still over my head.
<Toadstool> geser: PY_VERSION_HEX and friends from /usr/include/python2.4/patchlevel.h (which is included by Python.h)
<Toadstool> s/4/5/
<geser> found it already myself
<geser> hope I got 2.5.0 translated to 0x020500F0 right
<Toadstool> geser: yeah, should be 0x020500F0
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-04
<geser> ScottK: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8296887/py2.5.diff
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> geser: Does that still work with 2.4 too?
<geser> yes
<ScottK> Cool.
* ScottK will get that uploaded to Debian.
<geser> for both python2.4 and python2.5 the test file succeeds
<ScottK> OK.
<geser> I tested it on AMD64 so I assume it should also work on 32bit
<geser> ScottK: should I also add the patch to Debian bug #423314?
<ubotu> Debian bug 423314 in python-tclink "[Fwd: Re: python-tclink 3.4 fails with python2.5] " [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/423314
<ScottK> OK.  I'll test it on i386 before I commit it.
<ScottK> geser: Up to you.  
<ScottK> I'll commit it to the Debian Python Modules Team and then hunt for a DD to upload it either way.
<geser> ok, I will add it to the Debian bug and cc upstream
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<geser> ScottK: have you tested it on i386 already?
<ScottK> No.  Got distracted by family stuff.  Assembling the package now.
<geser> It would be good to know if it works for you too before I sent it upstream
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> It looks like Debian has a patch in that's not released yet.  I'm checking to make sure this doesn't conflict.
<ScottK> geser: This patch: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/python-modules/packages/python-tclink/trunk/debian/patches/py_tclink-type-error-fix.dpatch?op=file&rev=0&sc=0 is for a different problem (if I'm reading it correctly), but interferes with yours.  how about you edit this patch instead of creating a new one?
<ScottK> geser: I also asked the guy that did the patch in Debian what he thought.
<ScottK> geser: I have just your patch building.
<ScottK> geser: It builds. It may be a bit before I can get the Debian package update.  You might want to do an ubuntu2 in the meantime.
<geser> ScottK: will do an upload tomorrow, it's nearly 1 a.m. here
<geser> ScottK: I'm going to bed now, see you tomorrow
<jussi01> gah, i hate it when gutsy breaks badly...
<jussi01> especially when it looks like a stupid reason....
<hendrixski> I just switched to a new computer, and am trying to get my old gpg key on board... I can't sign debian packages 'cause it says it has no private key... but it never asked me :-(
<hendrixski> anybody have any words of wisdom?
<jussi01> hmmm... words of wisdom.... nope... sorry, not me....
<jussi01> :P
<hendrixski> jussi01, lol
<jussi01> :)
<hendrixski> I had a flashback to windows... maybe it'll help if I reboot??? 'cause I already restarted the gpg-agent...
<jussi01> hendrixski: i didnt see your issue...
<jussi01> I just logged on again..
<hendrixski> jussi01, oh... right right.... lemme try that log-out & log-in
<ScottK> When hendrixski comes back ask him if he copied his ~/.gnupg from the old computer to the new one.  Thats' where the secret key is.
<jussi01> ScottK: yeah, I didnt see what he asked, lol
<jussi01> wht was his problem?
<DarkSun88> jussi01: <hendrixski> I just switched to a new computer, and am trying to get my old gpg key on board... I can't sign debian packages 'cause it says it has no private key... but it never asked me :-(
<ScottK> No private key on a new computer.
<jussi01> aha
<DarkSun88> hendrixski: <ScottK> When hendrixski comes back ask him if he copied his ~/.gnupg from the old computer to the new one.  Thats' where the secret key is.
<hendrixski> jussi01, n go
<hendrixski> DarkSun88, no... I didn't... is there a way to recreate the ~/.gnupg if I have my public and private keys?
<DarkSun88> hendrixski: I don't know.
<hendrixski> DarkSun88, ScottK, is it safe for me to go around messing with the files in the ~/.gnupg directory?  or are there gpg commands I should use instead?
<hendrixski> oh... wait it's all binary files.... bugger
<hendrixski> :-(  so am I supposed to create a new gpg key for each computer?
<StevenK> You have an export of your private and public keys?
<hendrixski> StevenK, you mean like the .asc file of the key?
<StevenK> I thought a .asc was a signature.
<hendrixski> StevenK, oh... umm, then no.. I can export it using seahorse...:-) would that set it up so that I  can sign stuff?  or are there steps I can do once it's exported that would allow me to do that again?
<hendrixski> oh ... wait... when I click on it to export it then it tells me that I can save the export as a .asc.... :-( I am SSSSSSSSOOOOOO confused
* hendrixski cries
<jussi01> hendrixski: so cant you just copy th ~/.gnupg folder to each machine?
<hendrixski> jussi01, no... because I wiped out the other computer :-(
<jussi01> oh... hendrixski i would say they are gone forever.... just create a new one, and get someone to resync revu for you...
<jussi01> thats what i did
<hendrixski> well... I'll create one for the time being.. I'm still on the learning curve here (OBVIOUSLY) so none of what I'm packaging even works... let alone is good enough to submit back
<jussi01> heh, dont worry, you will get there :)
<hendrixski> jussi01, getting there is half the fun.
<jussi01> yeps:)
<hendrixski> ok... so I created a new gpg key... only gona let this one hang around for 10 days...
<hendrixski> and tried to create the package again and... same error
<hendrixski> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: secret key not available
<hendrixski> seriously is that a bug or am I just not smart enough to do this?
* hendrixski gives up... and goes for a walk
<jussi01> oh... the poor guy...
<mwolson> can someone please push my updates to erc and muse-el out on REVU?  the erc update resolves a DaD entry
<mwolson> and the muse-el update will preemptively resolve one :^)
<persia> mwolson: For a merge (erc), please rather post a debdiff against the Debian release to a bug.
<mwolson> "post" as in post to a launchpad bug?
<persia> mwolson: Yes.  When processing a merge, please open a launchpad bug (so others can see you are working on it), and when it is complete, attach a debdiff against Debian for the changes (or if the orig.tar.gz files differ, a debdiff against Ubuntu, with a note that it requires a manual merge, and that the debdiff is against Ubuntu).
<persia> mwolson: Having just looked also at muse-el, the same guidelines apply.  Archiving both uploads.
<StevenK> Excellent. I managed to just sneak in the new curl upload.
<persia> mwolson: Looking at some of your other uploads - you probably want to read "Preparing New Revisions" in https://wiki,ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing: bugs are generally a faster way to get fixes in: you only need REVU when it is a NEW package, or a new upstream version.
<mwolson> persia: thanks for the pointers
<persia> mwolson: Thanks for all the excellent work to get the emacs packages in shape.  I'm looking forward to seeing the patches in the U-U-S queue for upload.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: any idea about this error? It seems rather related to what you've been doing lately:
<Fujitsu> tunepimp.tunepimp.TunePimpError: Error opening library: /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4: version `CURL_GNUTLS_4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libtunepimp.so.5)
<Fujitsu> I've rebuilt libtunepimp, but it still doesn't like me.
<mwolson> persia: come to think of it, i have also made a package for emacs22; i've emailed Michael Vogt (the person who last changed emacs21 for Ubuntu) about getting it into gutsy; can you advise me on what other steps might be appropriate?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Hrrrm. Crap.
<Fujitsu> That's what I thought.
<Fujitsu> I didn't think things were meant to be able to die like that...
<persia> mwolson: The best way to get a new package of that impact into Ubuntu is to get it into Debian.  Failing that, REVU is the mechanism, but I'm not sure that most of us would feel qualified to review changes of that magnitude.
<mwolson> persia: My particular package will definitely not get into Debian because it includes GFDL documentation.  I want to beat Debian's version of emacs22 into gutsy so that it doesn't get split into some -nondfsg parts like emacs21 did.
<persia> mwolson: Then email (or IRC) with recent uploaders of emacs21 in Ubuntu is likely your best path.
<mwolson> I'm also collaborating to some extent with the guy who maintained emacs-snapshot packages in Debian until earlier this year; the emacs22 package borrows quite a bit from his, and his has had decent testing
<Simon80> can anyone tell me why smplayer is in multiverse?
<persia> Simon80: Dependency on mplayer?
<Simon80> hrm, ok
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Crap, maybe we do need to rebuild the curl4 packages. All 40 of them ...
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Rebuilding it doesn't help...
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Wait for the newest curl, -6ubuntu3
<persia> mwolson: I've archived the remainder of your bugfixes in REVU.
<Fujitsu> What was it that caused this reduction in SONAME?
<ajmitch> crack
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Well, obviously, but I was looking for a little more verbosity.
<persia> My understanding was that Debian didn't want to process the transition when there wasn't a significant ABI change, so they forced the use of the old name.
<Simon80> ok, so why is mplayer in multiverse?
<Fujitsu> Simon80: Patents and some potentially non-free code, I think.
<Fujitsu> Though the latter seems to have been resolved recently.
<Simon80> mmhmm, I see nothing in the copyright file
<persia> Interesting: Debian has 1.0~rc1-14 in main now.
<Fujitsu> persia: I believe it has some stuff stripped out, but I never got around to completely checking that.
* Fujitsu does so now.
<RAOF> That surely has patented algorithms in it?
<Simon80> I personally don't care about patented algorithms
<Fujitsu> Simon80: But the archive admins do, fortunately.
<Simon80> lol
<Simon80> do they? see above..
<Fujitsu> I see little relevant stuff above.
<Simon80> either way, I think it's immoral to enforce any restrictions on decoding from these formats
<Simon80> immoral, unethical, wrong
<Simon80> etc.
<Simon80> evil, even
<Fujitsu> It's also likely illegal to not do so.
<RAOF> Take it up with $GOVERNMENT
<persia> Ah.  Yes.  All the encoding is stripped in debian (see debian/rules fix-orig-source:)
<Fujitsu> persia: That'd do it.
<Simon80> Fujitsu: for one thing, I mean immoral for the patent holders, and second, it's not criminal
<Simon80> merely something you can be sued for
<Fujitsu> I might see if I can minimise divergence from them, though.
<persia> Simon80: It appears that the decoding isn't the problem, rather the encoding.  We'd prefer it in multiverse with encoding than in universe with encoding stripped.
<Simon80> fair enough
<Simon80> though I personally don't mind if they strip encoding
<Fujitsu> A lot of people do, however.
<Simon80> well, unless you have hardware that only decodes one of these tainted formats
<persia> Simon80: Is multiverse that hard to use?  I suppose we could ship mplayer-free, but I think most users would only be confused.
<Simon80> then it's a problem
<Fujitsu> And I'm not sure we really want to be maintaining two of those things...
<Simon80> persia: no, I was just curious, I don't mind multiverse at all
<Simon80> that reminds me, I need to file a bug about Synaptic not making license info clear in its UI
<Fujitsu>  libavcodec/README.jfdct.gz |   37 
<Fujitsu>  mencoder.c                 | 1751 ---------------------------------------------
<Fujitsu>  2 files changed, 37 insertions(+), 1751 deletions(-)
<Fujitsu> That's the difference between our upstream tarballs.
<Simon80> I see
<Simon80> seems that you have to hunt down the copyright file to find out the license, synaptic should have that as a right click or package menu item
<Simon80> view copyright info
<Fujitsu> I don't believe apt has that information unless the package is installed.
<persia> Fujitsu: One could grab it from e.g. http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer_1.0~rc1-0ubuntu11/copyright, if the network was available.
* persia leaves before anyone can refute that
<Simon80> lol
<Simon80> it's not like that was a dead link
<Simon80> it's hard to refute that kind of proof of existence
<Simon80> unless maybe I haxxor c.u.c and remove the file
<Fujitsu> Yay, debuild actually works with gpg-agent now.
<Simon80> since when?
<Simon80> gutsy?
<Fujitsu> A few days ago, I think.
<mwolson> nice
<Simon80> so, only in gutsy
<Simon80> cause yeah, I just tried that this weekend and said hmm, that doesn't work, and it's breaking things too
<Simon80> and I have a post debuild hook to lsdiff my diff.gz, so hrm
<Simon80> I don't like it when debuild errors out before that
<ScottK> geser: Uploaded in Debian.  I'll file a sync once it's out.
<Simon80> perhaps I should move it to post source
<mwolson> i want to be very sure that i'm doing things correctly this time before repeating this process for 3 more packages: can someone double-check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bbdb/+bug/123896 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123896 in bbdb "Candidate revision bbdb_2.35.cvs20060204-1.1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<superm1> hi guys.  i've got a package i'd like if someone can revu: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5863, mythbuntu-default-settings
<StevenK> Fujitsu: New curl binary packages should hit the archive soonish.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Great, I'll try once they're published.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Great, I'm very very curious if it works without a rebuild. If it doesn't, it looks to be another upload of curl and about 40 rebuilds.
<Fujitsu> I'm grabbing the binaries from LP now.
<Fujitsu> Which ones do I need? All of them?
<peanutb> What is with all these netsplits?
<jmg> it feels like undernet
<peanutb> (ohh sorry, thats on Efnet)
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Depends on what you have installed.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Pastebin 'COLUMNS=150 dpkg -l | grep curl' for me, please?
<Fujitsu> Oh, neat, the binaries aren't linked until published.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Sure.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Yup. Should happen this publisher run, in about 15 minutes.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Right, but I would have thought they'd be available from the builds page before publishing.
<Fujitsu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28448/
<StevenK> Fujitsu: It could be due to not wanting to show them if they're stuck in NEW, or something.
<Fujitsu> True.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Grab -6ubuntu3 for the libcurl* packages you have installed.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: I'll do so in about 8 minutes.
<StevenK> If it doesn't work, I suspect both pitti and I might cry. A lot.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Why? Huge numbers of rebuilds?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Yup. About 40.
<Fujitsu> Can't that be semi-automated?
<StevenK> I'd be doing them semi-automatically, but it still involves smashing my machine, my pipe, the buildds and the archive.
<Fujitsu> They're published.
<StevenK> Huzzah. Or something.
<ScottK> If I want to synch a new upload from Debian, do I need to wait until it's published on f.d.o. before I file the sync bug?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Come on, put me out of my misery. :-P
<Fujitsu> You don't want to know, I don't think.
<Fujitsu> I'm being absolutely sure before I give you the bad news.
<Fujitsu> Right. /me removes mysql-server-5.0, rather than having the kernel spewing oopses over all of my terminals.
* StevenK sobs
* ajmitch hands StevenK a beer or 3
<Simon80> meh
<Simon80> isn't it just something like for dir in *; do (cd dir && debuild);done or whatever?
<ajmitch> heh
<StevenK> Simon80: It's a little harder than that.
<Simon80> ..but only a little, right?
<ajmitch> not quite as short, though I suspect a few of us have a script to tweak changelog & rebuild a set of packages
* ajmitch still has one hidden away somewhere for library transition rebuilds
<Simon80> you'd want to tweak the control as well
<StevenK> I was just plotting how to script adding changelog entries.
<ajmitch> it's not hard
<Simon80> StevenK, dch does it
<Simon80> man dch
<Fujitsu> StevenK: I'm sure doko has done it a lot.
<Simon80> it's THAT easy
<StevenK> Simon80: You don't need to help me, really. :-)
<Simon80> lol, sorry, I'm not trying, you just made it sound like adding to changelog was non trivial
* ajmitch digs for rebuild script
<Fujitsu> StevenK: A rebuild of libtunepimp fixes it, unfortunately.
<ajmitch> aha, I had to handle -XbuildY vs -XubuntuY vs -X
<ajmitch> but I think that dch does that now
<StevenK> Simon80: It is, because you have 3 distinct cases.
<StevenK> Simon80: -X -> -Xubuntu1 ; -XubuntuY -> -XubuntuY+1 ; -XbuildY -> -XbuildY+1
<StevenK> Fujitsu: After the rebuild, which library does it depend on and link against?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: No, -X -> -Xbuild1
<Simon80> StevenK, boo
* ajmitch handles those 3 without a problem
<StevenK> Oh, yes, right.
<Fujitsu>         libcurl-gnutls.so.4 => /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4 (0xb7c22000)
<ajmitch> except that I have *breezy* hardcoded in this script
<Simon80> it's still straightforward
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Ouch.
<ajmitch> showing its age :)
<StevenK> Fujitsu: What about its Depends?
<Simon80> dpkg-parsechangelog | grep version | cut... etc.
<Fujitsu> libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1)
<Fujitsu> Hm, actually, that could be wrong.
<StevenK> But it still dies without a rebuild ... *Wonderful*.
<StevenK> </sarcasm>
<Fujitsu> The old one depends on libcurl4-gnutls.
<StevenK> It isn't wrong.
<StevenK> But the ABI shouldn't be different...
<ajmitch> "shouldn't"
<ajmitch> hah
<Fujitsu> I thought it might have been wrong, because it listed both when I apt-cache showed. It turns out it was right, though.
<Fujitsu> This looks pretty ABI-broken to me: Error opening library: /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4: version `CURL_GNUTLS_4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libtunepimp.so.5)
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Look at the description for libcurl4-gnutls. That should explain it.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
* Fujitsu 's head explodes.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Can you objdump -hpT /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4 | grep CURL_GNUTLS
<Fujitsu> StevenK: No CURL_GNUTLS_4 references at all.
<StevenK> Personally, the Description for the new libcurl4{,-gnutls} amuses me.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: That it does.
<Fujitsu> older (newer)
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I'm worried that CURL_GNUTLS_3 appears.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: It's all that appears.
<StevenK> Crap.
<StevenK> So it *does* change.
<StevenK> (At least for GnuTLS)
<Fujitsu> So the SONAME was meant to revert, but symbol names weren't? How strange.
<StevenK> The symbols are unversioned, but CURL_GNUTLS_[34]  is the library itself being fragging braindead.
<Fujitsu> Neat.
<ajmitch> special
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Would you mind looking at http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/tmp/cruft/libcurl4, and seeing if one the packages listed there as cruft actually works?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Doing so.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Thanks,
<StevenK> s/\,//
<Fujitsu> william@irranat:~/MOTUing/libtunepimp-0.5.3$ gmpc
<Fujitsu> gmpc: /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4: version `CURL_4' not found (required by gmpc)
<StevenK> OH BLOODY ... &*&%($%($(%(%(*&^(
<Fujitsu> :(
<Hobbsee> hi everyone
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee.
<Fujitsu> I think StevenK is about to combust.
<Hobbsee> so it seems...
* Hobbsee peers strangely at StevenK 
<superm1> hi Hobbsee 
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Curl is still stuffed.
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yummy
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Any idea why it's so screwed?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I'll talk to pitti about it when he appears.
* Hobbsee summons pitti
<Hobbsee> :P
<StevenK> Right, crap. It looks like those symbols are versioned.
<StevenK> Which means 40 rebuilds or so.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: No other way out?
<StevenK> Not that I can think of.
<Fujitsu> Ouch.
<StevenK> But Debian said the symbols are unversioned! Grah!
<Fujitsu> I hope you have a lot of bandwidth free :P
<StevenK> And it seems they tell lots of lies, since we patch it to be versioned. And now the damage is done.
<StevenK> s/we/they/
<Fujitsu> Ahh, very nice.
<StevenK> Sigh. They said it was versioned.
<StevenK> And now I need to profess to pitti that I really am an idiot.
<Fujitsu> Did you break something because you thought they were unversioned?
<StevenK> If the symbols were unversioned, both libtunepimp and gmpc ought to work.
<Fujitsu> Right.
* StevenK ponders Seppuku
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't apport have retraced bug #123870 by now?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123870 in listen "[gutsy]  listen.py crashed on exit (SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New())" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123870
<Fujitsu> StevenK: How about no.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: You know what seppuku is?
<Fujitsu> Of course.
<Fujitsu> Who doesn't?
* ScottK imagines that apport may be tired of retracing bugs in listen and just quit.
<StevenK> I know it by it's older name, hari-kari
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Has listen been crashy lately?
<ScottK> IIRC yes.  
* Fujitsu checks.
<ScottK> That and one other written in Python player thingg.
<ScottK> thingy that I don't recall the name of at the moment.  I think it starts with e.
<ScottK> It's mostly the other one, but listen.py comes up a lot in my bugmail.
<Fujitsu> exaile?
<ScottK> That's the one.
<Fujitsu> exaile's always been nice and crashy.
<ScottK> There's a new one that doesn't crash in some of the old ways, but has new ones to replace them.
<ScottK> Isn't there some kind of MOTU multi-media team?
<Fujitsu> MOTU Media, yes.
<ScottK> Should they get all that bugmail?
<ScottK> I currently have pythonistas subscribed since they are in python, but if another team would care, I could remove myself and still be guilt free.
<ScottK> remove myself ~ remove pythonistas because there aren't many members.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: I'm not sure if we want it :P
<Fujitsu> We've already got vlc, mplayer and xine.
<ScottK> Well they are Medai...
<Fujitsu> Quite enough bugs.
<ScottK> Sure, so you're used to it.
<Fujitsu> Hah, yes.
<ScottK> So I can switch bug contact to MOTU media for those?
<Fujitsu> I suppose so.
* ScottK fires up lauchpad...
<Fujitsu> It'll never work.
<ScottK> As I've discovered.
<ScottK> Urgh.
<Fujitsu> Especially when filing bugs.
<ScottK> Silly security precautions.
<ScottK> OK, try again...
<ScottK> will you sub MOTU Media for exaile and listen?  I'm going to remove pythonistas.  There's no way I'd try and fix those anyway.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<ScottK> Mine are done.
<Fujitsu> I can only subscribe motumedia, thanks to one of the high-priority Malone bugs.
<Fujitsu> s/,//
<ScottK> OK.  If Laserjock would lower himself to show up here and not just in #ubuntu-devel, you could whine.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Fujitsu> Hm, interesting that he's not here.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: I don't know why I'd want to whine about these relaxed permissions, though
<ScottK> No.  He hasn't been the last couple of times I've seen him over there.
<ScottK> Ah.  I understand now.
<StevenK> Actually, I just thought of a way around this.
<StevenK> A new upload of curl, that hacks in both CURL_3 and CURL_4 symbols.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Oh no. Sounds bad. What is it?
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Hacks. Yay.
<ScottK> Well back to working my way through Ubuntu packages with Ubuntu diffs that belong to Debian Python Modules Team and putting all the relevant Ubuntu changes in their svn.
<Fujitsu> At least it's better than 40 rebuilds.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: How many are there?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: That the thought I'm consoling myself with.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: DPMT has ~ 130 packages.  I'm about 90% through the list.
<Fujitsu> How many had Ubuntu diffs?
<ScottK> IIRC about a dozen.
<ScottK> All but one or two should work for sync after then next Debian upload.
<ScottK> then/the
* ScottK is wrestling with notify-python currently.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Nice work. I should probably do something similar for science packages in the near future.
* StevenK wrestles with curl. Still.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: If you need any testing or whatever, please ask.
* crimsun frowns at alsa.  Still.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I was planning on. :-)
<Fujitsu> Hi crimsun!
<crimsun> 'lo
<RAOF> ScottK: You mean "python-pyinotify"?  Cause I sent that patch to the BTS
<ScottK> Going through that was how I noticed geser's problem with python-tclink and python 2.5
<RAOF> Ah, it's also built against 2.4 only?
<ScottK> RAOF: No, notify-python is a different package.  DPMT doesn't have python-pyinotify.
<RAOF> Ah.  Of course it is :)
<ScottK> This was a case of him having changed the package to build against python 2.5 when it didn't work with python 2.5
<ScottK> Good news is after I pointed that out, he figured a patch that's already been uploaded for Debian and we can sync after it builds.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Do you want to build curl, or do you want me to throw you binaries?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: How long does it take to build?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: 10 minutes on my 3Ghz amd64
<Fujitsu> Probably faster to throw me binaries, then.
<Fujitsu> ALthough I'd need i386, so maybe not.
* StevenK nods.
<StevenK> I can build either.
<Fujitsu> Ah, great.
<StevenK> At this point, I'm still investigating the versioning of the symbols.
* Fujitsu has no idea whatsoever about libraries.
<StevenK> Shared libraries are fun.
* Fujitsu grumbles about DebianImportFreeze.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: What was the first symbol that was bitched about? CURL_GNUTLS_4?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: That's the one.
<Fujitsu> (for libtunepimp, at least. gmpc was just CURL_4)
* StevenK nods.
<StevenK> Right. I think I have a horrid hack for this.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Good (bad).
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> I'm going to leave the decision to pitti, and I'll go with what he says. I'm still not sure if this will work at all.
* Fujitsu notes that the new stellarium FTBFS due to a stuffed libcurl4-dev.
<StevenK> Whimper.
<Fujitsu> I presume it's just because I haven't updated it in about 5 hours...
<Toadstool> heya everybody!
<Toadstool> wom2
<Fujitsu> Hi Toadstool.
<Toadstool> oops
<Toadstool> hey Fujitsu 
<Toadstool> DebianImportFreeze? Automatic syncs are stopped already?
* Toadstool takes a look at Gutsy schedule
<Toadstool> hmpf
<Fujitsu> Toadstool: A couple of days ago, I think :(
<Toadstool> June 21st apparently, kind of early, isn't it?
<Fujitsu> I would have thought so.
<Fujitsu> But we don't control it, unfortunately.
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: Fujitsu: what are your thoughts on tools for universe, w.r.t catching bugs fixed in debian, etc.  have you read the mailing list yet?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I read that about 2 minutes after you sent it.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: right
<Fujitsu> I think it'd be nice to have some way of keeping autosync on, but that's obviously not possible...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: saying "we dont control it" is effectively useless - even though it's true.  Coming up with producive solutions as to what we *can* do, apart from leaving the autosyncer on, is useful.
<crimsun> that would likely require access to Soyuz source.
<Fujitsu> Hm, great, we're already 236 syncable packages behind.
<Fujitsu> crimsun: That would always be good.
<Toadstool> Hobbsee: I read it real quick this afternoon at work and wanted to read it again tonight and give it a little more thinking but unfortunately it is the 4th of July over here (well not yet, but fireworks, etc) and I was invited to a dinner and drank a little too much wine
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: no problem.  :)
<Toadstool> tomorrow :)
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: good thought on it is what i want - i merely wrote that as a starting point :)
<Fujitsu> If Malone did version tracking and imported Debian bugs it would be nice, but ajmitch's list does that fairly well.
<Fujitsu> If we can acquire resources (ie. hope lucas will do it), rebuilding a piupartsing would be very nice, but I think it was done too late in the cycle last time.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: apparently it takes about 6 days to do.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: on lucas' machine
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: however, it's possible to do it in the data center, assuming that it doesnt render the machines incapable for anything else
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it seems that getting debcheck regualrly run for ubuntu, and fixing that stuff first, would be useful - and then do piuparts later
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Why is libcurl4-dev depending on an old version of libcurl4?
<Fujitsu> It'd be useful to have a machine to run this stuff on, too. tiber is probably worse than useless.
<Toadstool> the thing is, we already have several tools or lists set up by different people but it is kind of scattered all around the world and it is hard to keep track of all these tools. if we had something like a qa page, it'd be easier to have a global overview of what needs to be done, imo
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ideally, we'd stick all these scripts, and outputs in some locial place
<lifeless> ubuntu-weather-report 
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: that's what i want to do, yes.
<lifeless> its a spec
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Where local is maintained by Canonical and entirely out of our control, probably.
<Fujitsu> lifeless: It got condemned to the land of -ENOTIME, AFAIK.
<lifeless> if you'd like to work on that, it would be great; it will need data from within the datacentre though
<Hobbsee> lifeless: it's got no URL, and mithrandir doesnt have ntoes, and i've not seen bdmurray awake at the same time
<lifeless> Fujitsu: it got made my problem; yesterday I mailed mdz saying ENOTIME
<Fujitsu> lifeless: Ah.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: depends on who's "our" control is, etc.
<lifeless> Mithrandir does not have toes?
<Hobbsee> lifeless: do you have notes on it?
<Hobbsee> s/ntoes/notes/
<lifeless> Hobbsee: I remember most of it, and will mail bdmurray to ask him to upload his
<Hobbsee> lifeless: thankyou.  i want to speak to heno, and likely him too anyway, so will grill him over that at the same time.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Doing my own testing first.
<ajmitch> lifeless: any indications of what it might be?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: It does? (libcurl4-dev)
<Fujitsu>   libcurl4-dev: Depends: libcurl4 (= 7.16.2-4ubuntu1) but 7.16.2-6ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Fujitsu> That's in a Gutsy chroot updated 10 minutes ago.
<lifeless> ajmitch: of what what might be?
<ajmitch> what may be contained in this spec, what tools would be available
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I haven't checked, libcurl4-dev might be NBS.
<Toadstool> /win/win1
<Toadstool> gar
<StevenK> libcurl4-dev is not built by curl any more.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Right, it's NBS.
<Fujitsu> Damn, beat me to it.
* StevenK nods.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: :-P
<Fujitsu> This is probably a bad thing, as stuff build-depends on it.
<StevenK> It's Provided by libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<StevenK> So once libcurl4-dev gets killed, stuff should deal.
<Fujitsu> Ah, true.
* crimsun should ask keybuk whether it is possible to request MoM runs for specific source packages.
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Has MoM been turned off?
<crimsun> or if our resident ubuntu-release LP team member has privileges to the knob(s)...
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i dont have DC access at this point.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: at the moment, there's focus on lucas' scripts.   if you could look at, think on, and respond to, my post on the motu mailing list, i'd find that very useful
<Hobbsee> crimsun: MoM only does merges, not syncs, unfortunately, so only does half of what we want
<crimsun> Hobbsee: true (although my particular use cases are specifically merges).
<Hobbsee> crimsun: true.  ask the relevant people (keybuk, i guess) when they wake up
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no idea if pitti can do it
<Fujitsu> AFAIK Keybuk/cjwatson do MoM.
<Toadstool> I'll try not to laugh too hard next time I read this in my backlog. I guess champagne helps being really dumb but it made my day^Wevening
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: true, but i'm not sure how many more people can turn it on/off
<Fujitsu> Is it actually turned off?
<crimsun> it seems so.
<Fujitsu> That sounds wrong.
<man-di> Fujitsu: it think it had some problems due to ftp.debian.org having problems (disk full) and not updating
<Fujitsu> man-di: I knew about ftp.d.o being stuffed, but hadn't considered that MoM might be using it.
<man-di> Fujitsu: thats what I heared, I dont know if its a fact
<dholbach> good morning
<RAOF> good afternoon
<Fujitsu> Hi dholbach.
<dholbach> hey RAOF, hey Fujitsu
<dholbach> how's it going?
<Hobbsee> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> heya Hobbsee
<RAOF> Eh.  Seems that prebuild has a launchpad page now, so I might ressurect my attempts to get it to generate sane autotools.  Then I could get Tao 2.x into debian, which'd be nice
* ajmitch hugs dholbach 
* dholbach hugs ajmitch back :)
<DarkMageZ> if i wanted to get a package into multiverse... should i upload it to revu?
<Hobbsee> yes
<RAOF> Unless it was a bugfix to an existing package?
<RAOF> Or merge from debian, etc
* RAOF is thinking this is in relation to libvisual :)
<DarkMageZ> actually. that's my next question :)
<DarkMageZ> so i've tidied up that libvisual package alittle more to attempt to avoid being burnt by the motus :) since it's a bunch of bugfixes in one change then?
<RAOF> It's just an extra patch or two, right?  In which case it wants to be a debdiff attached to a launchpad bug, and "ubuntu-universe-sponsors" subscribed.
<DarkMageZ> extra 2 patches and --disable-gdkpixbuf (as gdkpixbuf is just a blank plugin)
<RAOF> Presuming that you are not patching the source direcly, that sounds debdiffable
<crimsun> (still debdiffable even if the source is patched directly)
<DarkMageZ> oh, also had to autotool it and patch directly :(
<DarkMageZ> actually 3 patches
<RAOF> crimsun: Just more likely to be rejected :)
<crimsun> well, if we're talking about libvisual source, yes, it would make sense to use cdbs's simple-patchsys
<RAOF> Why do you need the autotools change?  Is configure broken? :(
<DarkMageZ> there were changes to the makefile.am's
<RAOF> Yay :(
<DarkMageZ> nessesary tho
<RAOF> Touching autotools is never fun.  Anyway, debdiff it against the current ubuntu package, and put it on launchpad
<DarkMageZ> diff the ubuntu diff against my diff or just my diff against the orig.tar.gz?
<RAOF> If possible using patches, rather than touching the upstream source directly
<RAOF> man debdiff :)
<RAOF> diff the two .dsc's
<DarkMageZ> so "debdiff 1.dsc 2.dsc > libvisualplugins.diff" ?
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: looks right
<DarkMageZ> so i'm going to file a new bug report and mark the 2 bugs it fixes against it. what should i put in the title?
<DarkMageZ> "[debdiff]  bunch of fixes for libvisual-plugins" ?
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Might be nice to indicate what it fixes :)
<DarkMageZ> description :)
<RAOF> But essentially, yes.  And subscribe u-u-s
<RAOF> (not assign.  I misread that for so long :()
<DarkMageZ> yay. filed :)
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Eeep.  That's quite a patch
<RAOF> Some comments: We don't do NMU's, so you can ignore the warning
<DarkMageZ> will i need to redo the debdiff with my nmu comment removed from the changelog/
<RAOF> 2) The MOTU who looks at that is going to ask you to make those patches, rather than touching the source
<RAOF> 3) You can seriously trim the auto* changes
<RAOF> The smaller the debdiff, the easier and faster it will get in, generally :)
<RAOF> To make patches, you can use cdbs-edit-patch, if you are not already aware
<DarkMageZ> 2 & 3 require skills that i don't have
<RAOF> 2 is easy - just run 'cdbs-edit-patch 0x_my_patch_name', and do what you did before
<RAOF> (as in: run 'patch -p0 < patch', or whatever it was that you did to apply the patches)
<RAOF> For 3 you can start by doing 'c-e-p 99_autotools', running autogen.sh, and then exiting
<RAOF> The autotools bit is certainly non-trivial, though
<RAOF> If you want, I can do the autotools cleanup, if you want to do the rest
<DarkMageZ> k. i'll sort the patches. you can sort the autotools :)
<RAOF> :)
<DarkMageZ> so i've extracted the orig.tar.gz twice. one for hacking up and one called *.orig . so after each individual change i should generate a diff between both folders then start again on the next patch?
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: No.  What you want to do is start with a clean package.  Then run 'cdbs-edit-patch 0x_foo', then mess with the source in there, and when you run 'exit', it will automatically create 'debian/patches/0x_foo.patch' for you
<DarkMageZ> yeah, i just completed my first change after reading the ubuntu packaging guide about that :)
<RAOF> :)
<dholbach> can somebody give a second OK on  http://revu.tauware.details.py?upid=5867 ?
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: around ?
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: Ish
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: i'm merging libtunepimp
<crimsun> dholbach: "upload 5867 invalid or has been nuked"
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: Don't, please.
<Sp4rKy> it appears you maintain it
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: why ?
<crimsun> presuming you meant [..] tauware.de/details.py?upid=5867
<Sp4rKy> you do it?
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: Well, when I say don't, I mean not yet.
<Sp4rKy> ok ,why ?
<Sp4rKy> it will have an update on debian ?
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: libcurl is one of libtunepimp's Build-Depends. I'm about to upload a new version that changes stuff again, and I'd like for that go in before it's merged.
<Sp4rKy> ok
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: So, hold off for a day, please.
<Sp4rKy> what will be changed in libtunepimp ?
<Sp4rKy> the BD name ?
<StevenK> Nope.
<dholbach> sorry, that was  http://revu.tauware.details.py?upid=5857   - thanks crimsun
<StevenK> I just want it to build against the correct libcurl.
<crimsun> dholbach: is your irc client performing some strange autocorrection of urls?
<dholbach> crimsun: no... where do you get that idea?
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: ok
<crimsun> 04:15 < dholbach> sorry, that was  http://revu.tauware.details.py?upid=5857
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: can you ping me when curl was uploaded please ?
<dholbach> crimsun: I reviewed it on my other machine, and typed it in manually
<crimsun> dholbach: right, but either I'm blind, or the domain is utterly missing in addition to the separator
<dholbach> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5857
<dholbach> *blush crimson*
<dholbach> it's just me
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: Sure, but it's going to take ~ 2 hours for it hit the archive.
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: np, i'll wait
<Sp4rKy> the merge is pretty ready, i'll just rebuild it to check :)
<crimsun> dholbach: reviewed.
<dholbach> crimsun: thanks ... what's wrong with /usr/bin/env python?
<Fujitsu> dholbach: Debian policy says you're not to use it.
<dholbach> ah ok
<crimsun> what he said.
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, should i send you the new .diff.gz?
<RainCT> what should be done if a package is using a GNOME icon (= that's not in KDE)? copy that icon and install it with the name of the package to have it on both?
<dholbach> best to depends on gnome-icon-theme (if that's where the icon is from)
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Attach it to the bug, and I'll look at it when I'm free
<dholbach> keescook: I added the scripts you added to setup.py in ubuntu-dev-tools
<dholbach> keescook, geser, Lutin: can you check that your scripts have all license notices in the header in ubuntu-dev-tools?
<dholbach> I'd really like to upload the package soon
<keescook> dholbach: ah! very cool; yeah I forgot that bit.  :)
<NeilW> Anybody free to do a package REVU? Apparently I have to beg so here goes.
* NeilW begs on bended knees.
<RainCT> dholbach: the icon is in gnome-media-common, so it should depend on it?
<tom_> hello! I'm thinking of joining the MOTU team. I like compiling proper Debian packages and I am also a member of the GETDEB community where I sometimes upload newer packages. So after reading the documentation I found that I must seek a mentor. But since I am going to the sea in about a week and will be there for a month should I rather seek the mentor after I get home? If that is the case...
<tom_> ...what else can my n00bs packaging skills do till I get to the sea-side.
<dholbach> RainCT: it's preferrable to duplicating icons and stuff, but I know that it might be a bit heavy
<minghua> tom_: As far as I remember mentor is not mandatory.  Pick packages that you want to help with, reply to bug reports, write patches, then ask for review.
<RainCT> dholbach: ok, thanks
<tom_> minghua: that is my my problem. I do not know where to begin and which packages should I start to compile. 
<jussi01> morning all
<minghua> tom_: Read the documentations on wiki, for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing .
<minghua> tom_: (which is in the channel topic)
<tom_> minghua: so I go here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging , and then I pick a package and create a proper DEB file and then I uploud the package to REVU. Is this correct?
<RainCT> dholbach: do you know if it's a build-depends or a build-depends-indep?
<minghua> tom_: Yes, that's correct.  Although I should warn you that MOTU is now lacking manpower for reviewing REVU packages, so it's probably not the best way to start contributing.  But if you can find a MOTU who is interested in the package you are going to work on, then by all means go ahead.
<dholbach> RainCT: a depends
<tom_> minghua: so what would the the better way to start contributing?
<minghua> tom_: I think bug triaging is probably the safest way to start -- we always need more people to look at bugs.
<minghua> tom_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO is another page worth reading.
<minghua> tom_: Start from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/ and get an idea what MOTUs do, find an area that interests you.
<RainCT> keescook: So what's with Open Invaders?
<keescook> RainCT: I haven't had much time to examine it.
<keescook> RainCT: did you contact upstream about the amd64 build issues?
<RainCT> keescook: no, was waiting for the package to get into the repositories to tell him about that (and some other comments I've) on the same mail. (btw, it's not only with amd64 but also powerpc iirc)
<yamal> is it ok for a package in universe to recommend or suggest something that is in multiverse? 
<Fujitsu> Suggests perhaps, but I don't think a Recommends is appropriate.
<yamal> in that case i'll just make it a suggested, thanks
<porthose> could you please point me to a good CDBS howto
<tom_> I am also interested in a good CDBS guide. The ones I've seen lack a lot
<NeilW> What should the version number look like for an Ubuntu native package?
<DktrKranz> NeilW, take pbuilder as example: 0.166ubuntu1
<Amaranth> DktrKranz: nope, that's a debian native package with ubuntu changes :)
<DktrKranz> whoops, I read Debian :)
<CrummyGummy> Hi all, can anyone please point me to some examples of packaging using cdbs?
<NeilW> CrummyGummy: The Ruby Extras guys use a lot of CDBS. Try http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-ruby-extras/
<icf7> zakame: Has the Java channel changed from #ubuntu-motujava ?
<NeilW> So is an Ubuntu native package just 0.1, a Debian upstream package with Ubuntu changes 0.1-0ubuntu1 and a Debian native package with Ubuntu changes 0.1ubuntu1
<icf7> I wrote a template for the use of uscan which respects debian policies: http://pastebin.ca/602915 . Any comments? Is this good enough to be integrated in the Wiki examples?
<mok0> icf7: As I understand it, the get-orig-source target is intended to fetch the current version of the orig.tar.gz, and possibly repackage it.
<mok0> icf7: but I'm no authority...
<icf7> mok0: Exactly. This is an example for repackaging a zip to a .tar.gz
<mok0> icf7: why do you need uscan then?
<icf7> mok0: To download the current version
<mok0> ifc7: you could just grep it out of control
<mok0> :-)
<icf7> mok0: debian/control? Where should the version be set? And how is magically it updated as soon as upstream releases a new version?
<mok0> rephrase -- you could grep the version info from control
<mok0> rephrase #2 grep from changelog
* mok0 is rambling
<mok0> Generally speaking, it is surprising that the buildertools do not know how to deal with a .zip archive
<icf7> mok0: Well, changelog is updated after downloading the newest version
<icf7> mok0: By uscans cousin, uupdate
<mok0> icf7: going back to my initial comment, shouldn
<mok0> 't the target just get the current packaged version and not the newest?
<icf7> mok0: Oh, yes, get-orig-source fetches the _newest_ version, not the one in changelog
<icf7> mok0: See http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules
<mok0> OK I stand corrected
<mok0> icf7: In that case, I think your example is very instructive
<mok0> But you need a thorough explanation how it is used, for newbies like me
* man-di prefers uupdate get called from debian/watch (but this only works with upstream releasing as tgz)
<icf7> well, I'll just change the wiki then and ask persia when he comes to IRC
<mok0> icf7: Is __PACKAGE__ a macro that gets expanded?
<icf7> mok0: no, just the package name
<icf7> mok0: The implementor may use a macro for this, though
<mok0> icf7: ... so you have to put the package name in there verbatim?
<icf7> mok0: depends ... normally yes. Any idea how to obtain the full name of the downloaded package from uscan?
<mok0> I'm not really familiar with uscan, I've never used it other than to check the newest version of the upstream sources
<mruiz> hi all
<mok0> but again... can't you grep it from debian/control?
<icf7> mok0: No, no version info there, especially not the one released by upstream.
<mok0> but there is no version info in __PACKAGE__
<icf7> mok0: After that, there is $${version} which gets set by uscan's output
<icf7> sry, I gotta go ... will be back around ~16 UTC
<asac> geser: why did you reinstantiate the bogus xulrunner patches?
<asac> geser: I already explained that they are hazardous, didn't I? (or was is someone else i talked to)?
<asac> geser: anyway ... if you want to take a look, the probably right approach is not at https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386610
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386610 in XPCOM "pyxpcom fails to build against python 2.5 (api changed)" [Normal,Assigned]  
<asac> s/not/now/
<asac> i will upload an updated xulrunner
<DarkSun88> asac: My package?
<asac> yeah ... feel free to take it afterwards again
<DarkSun88> I'm last uploader of xulrunner package, if you want, I'll make a debdiff and I'll upload it in LP
<asac> its already done ... sorry, if i don't upload now i will forget again :) is it ok?
<DarkSun88> Ok :)
<asac> i can change the changelog person if you want though :)
<asac> but that would be kind of spoofing
<DarkSun88> asac: Don't worry.
<asac> DarkSun88: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/xulrunner_1.8.1.4-2ubuntu1_1.8.1.4-2ubuntu2.debdiff
<asac> thats he debdiff (if you care)
<DarkSun88> It's your. You upload it ;)
<asac> DarkSun88: sure ... i even forgot to update autoconf .... do you know how to do that for future merges?
* DarkSun88 goes to study
<asac> (though I hope that mike will apply these patches in next upload)
<asac> DarkSun88: i touch configure.in in the 61_... patch
<asac> DarkSun88: thus you need to rerun autoconf2.13 ... and update 99_autoconfSOMETHING.dpatch
<asac> 1. dpatch-edit-patch 99_configure.dpatch
<asac> 2. autoconf2.13
<asac> 3. exit 0
<asac> done.
<CrummyGummy> NeilW, Thanks.
<asac> DarkSun88: ok i added the 3 steps above to remaining changes so you just follow these
<asac> DarkSun88: if you want an upload reviewed/sponsored for xulrunner in future, just ask me please ... i am always here or in #ubuntu-mozillateam :)
<DarkSun88> Ok, thanks a lot.
<DarkSun88> :)
<xxxxx1> morrrning all!
<asac> DarkSun88: if you want to work more on mozilla packages, just join mozillateam :) ...we always need more skilled people .)
<DarkSun88> :)
<DarkSun88> Ok
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee.
* eagles0513875 thinks wow hobbsee is really popular
* StevenK watches a directory fill up for curl stuff.
<Hobbsee> hey Fujitsu 
<jussi01> hello Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> you're here too, hey?
<jussi01> yep...
<Hobbsee> hiya jussi01!  not klined again, i see?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: no...:P
<jussi01> lol, i dont leave my pc unattended now...
<Hobbsee> oh good
<zul> tis the Hobbsee fan club
<jussi01> zul: isnt that the whole of -motu?
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> everyone loves Hobbsee
<zul> im not a member
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> zul: at least i'm not a deity...
<jussi01> zul: well its free to join....
<jussi01> Hobbsee: be thankful fo rthat...
<jussi01> :P
<Hobbsee> heh, yeah
<jussi01> you'd end up like crimsun
<zul> Hobbsee: thank deity ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jussi01> where is crimsun anyway... i haven seen him for ages...
<StevenK> Oh, twitch.
<zul> he is moving last time I heard
<jussi01> StevenK: ?
* Fujitsu hits debcheck for being so slow.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you've done debcheck for ubuntu now?
<StevenK> The reason I'm twitching is I'm doing 37 rebuilds for libcurl.
<StevenK> It is 550Mb of packed and unpacked sources.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Yup, I think it's working.
<zul> that must be fun
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: neat :)
<StevenK> zul: You're telling me.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: That might take a while to upload.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you'll throw the scripts into bzr somewhere, or something?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Why? Most, if not all of them aren't going to involve the orig.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Hm, true.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Sure, once I minimise the diff from Debian.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: excellent :)
<Fujitsu> Currently sitting at http://people.ubuntu.org.au/~fujitsu/debcheck/
<Fujitsu> Though that box is a little slow.
<mruiz> Hi all. I need to delete some files from REVU (amsn).
<mruiz> Someone can help me with this issue ?
<Hobbsee> mruiz: i dont think tehy're there
<mruiz> Hobbsee, some files "appeared" debian/package.postinst and debian/package.postrm. In my laptop don't exist. For this, I want to upload all the files again.
<Hobbsee> mruiz: are they in the .orig.tar.gz?
<mruiz> no
<jeromeg> are bug 52786 and bug 52787 only packaging problems , or should they be worked upstream ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52786 in openafs "openafs-modules-source builts when kernel API++" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52786
<Hobbsee> mruiz: there's nothing in incomming, so you can just fix it and upload again
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52787 in openafs "openafs-modules-sources should also create a second openafs-module-2.6-<flavor> pkg" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52787
<mruiz> thanks Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: looks good.  still isnt terribly intuitave (like, having a section for building, and a sectino for installing, and saying "main" and "main+universe)
<Hobbsee> but good work :)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It shouldn't be difficult to do that. I'll have a look now.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: cool :)
<rexbron> Hobbsee: Do you have a free moment to review and upstream update in revu? The link is: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5496 . Thanks!
<jeromeg> anyone has an idea?
<Hobbsee> rexbron: can you give a debdiff of the two versions please?
<Hobbsee> rexbron: debdiff oldversioninarchive.dsc newversion.dsc > murrine.debdiff
<rexbron> Sure, one second
<Hobbsee> thanks
<jussi01> Hobbsee: is there not a debdiff already on revu?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: there's a diff
<Hobbsee> oh wait, yeah
<jussi01> :)
<Hobbsee> forgot about that
<rexbron> :)
* Hobbsee grabs source and such
* rexbron hopes nothing explodes in his face
<Hobbsee> me too.
<Hobbsee> the worst i've ever seen pbuilder do is segfault.  not explode.
<StevenK> Blink!
<StevenK> You've gotten pbuilder to segfault?
<jussi01> lol
<Hobbsee> StevenK: well, apt inside pbuilder.
<StevenK> Ah
<Hobbsee> (dapper)
<elkbuntu> StevenK, you'd segfault too if you were hit with a long pointy stick of doom
<StevenK> Heh
<Hobbsee> hahahahah
<jussi01> rofl
<rexbron> oh my
<StevenK> pbuilder is shell, I'd be very suprised if it segfaults
<StevenK> elkbuntu: I'd probably dump core, too.
<rexbron> us users can do things they never imaged possible. :)
<elkbuntu> ... rofl
<rexbron> err s/imaged/imagined/g
<elkbuntu> StevenK, not to mention the memory leakage
<StevenK> Heh
<asac> StevenK: can we have a look at the configure patch you introduced to kover at some point?
<Hobbsee> hiya asac 
<asac> hi Hobbsee :)
<asac> StevenK: you can still see it here: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114322
<asac> StevenK: point is that patching configure without configure.{in,ac} is bad (TM)
<Hobbsee> asac: i believe there's a bug report about it failing to build.
<Hobbsee> asac: or at least, it failed to build without that change
<asac> might be ... however its not documented in changelog
<asac> and it should be fixed in configure.in ... otherwise future merges will become a real pita
<asac> StevenK: do you remember why we needed this?
<StevenK> asac: Gimme a sec...
<asac> sure
<Hobbsee> rexbron: uploaded, thanks
<rexbron> woot ty
<rexbron> :D
<Hobbsee> no problem :)
<StevenK> asac: We need to drop -ansi from the CFLAGS otherwise it doesn't build due to ... something.
<asac> yeah ... probably because of non-ansi compliance in c code
<StevenK> In the kernel headers.
<asac> however ... this should be done in configure.in
<asac> and configure just be recreated with autoconf
<StevenK> asac: I think I tried and autoconf told me what it thought.
<asac> he?
<StevenK> asac: I tried to patch configure.in/.ac and re-run autoconf and got no change in the configure script
<asac> uh ... there must be something wrong then
<StevenK> asac: But I don't know much about autoconf, so it could have been something I did.
<StevenK> asac: It was a while ago. :-)
<asac> ok ... StevenK can you try to readd that change?
<asac> please try --std=c99 ... and if that fails try --std=gnu99
<asac> in CFLAGS
<StevenK> Instead of, or as well as -ansi?
<asac> ah its just -std
<StevenK> asac: It won't be until tomorrow, at this point. I'm about to upload 37 sources and go to bed soon after.
<asac> instead of ... gcc(1) reveals that -ansi is a shorthand for
<asac> -std=iso9899:1990
<asac> or -std=c89
<asac> StevenK: is -ansi mentioned in configure.ac?
<asac> if so ... just try to drop it and see if it helps
<StevenK> asac: *nod*
<StevenK> I don't want to look at this point, I'm juggling eggs.
<asac>  (looking at gcc(1)) if it doesn't use -std=gnu89 ... which appears to be -ansi + gnu extensions
<asac> ... and should be closest to what upstream wnated
<asac> StevenK: yeah ... just do when you feel better ;)
<asac> StevenK: ... or just find out where it failed to build so we can document it ... i will push it to bluekuja then
<asac> bug id would be great
<StevenK> asac: Would you mind searching for it?
<StevenK> asac: It's definetly submitted by me, and it's probably against linux-libc-dev
<asac> i have no time to do that ... sorry
<StevenK> Okay, I'll look at it later
<asac> thanks
<mruiz> ping dholbach 
<dholbach> mruiz: pong
<mruiz> dholbach, how is your car? :-)
<dholbach> hehe, all sorted :)
<dholbach> ready to go for the holidays
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/car
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/greece.png
<dholbach> :-)
<mruiz> I found the error (about the strange files)... upstream version included a debian directory with this files
<dholbach> ahhhhh ok
<dholbach> nevermind then
<mruiz> I uploaded a new version for your review :-)
<dholbach> as they are called package.post{inst,rm} they will not affect the package build anway
<dholbach> they should be called <real package>.post{inst,rm}
<dholbach> so they will be just ignored, which is good
<dholbach> but great - I'll check it out and let you know
<mruiz> I can't see any sticker "powered by ubuntu" on your car ;-)
<dholbach> ... not yet - because those picture were done by the guy who owned it before
<mruiz> mmmm
<coNP> wow, is it the quickest or the shortest way? :D
<dholbach> coNP: maybe not - we just wanted to make sure to see some spots on the way ;-)
<dholbach> (oh and I have to drop my dog at my parents' place
<xxxxx1> hello dholbach 
<dholbach> hiya xxxxx1
<dholbach> can somebody give http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5851 a second review?
<norsetto> dholbach: Hi Daniel ... everything ok?
<dholbach> norsetto: yep... how are you doing?
<norsetto> dholbach: busy :-)
<dholbach> I know what you're talking about :)
<norsetto> dholbach: you do!?
<dholbach> yeah, I should think so :)
<norsetto> dholbach: want something more?:-D
<dholbach> you finished some more packages? :)
<norsetto> dholbach: of course: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rt2500/+bug/113054 8-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113054 in rt2500 "rt2500 configuration tool missing .desktop file" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<norsetto> dholbach: actually, I got two birds with a stone ......
<dholbach> can you subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug? if it doesn't get done in time, I'll check it myself
<norsetto> dholbach: done
<dholbach> great, thanks
<norsetto> dholbach: could you perhaps rise the importance? its a good workaround for another critical bug
<norsetto> dholbach: this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/118205
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118205 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Gutsy kernel 2.6.22-7-generic missing rt61 module" [High,Incomplete]  
<dholbach> ok
<norsetto> dholbach: thanks, I will be adding a note to 118205
<norsetto> dholbach: Daniel, any news about REVU (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5851)? Who/how do we have to corrupt? I've got some tomato from my orchard which are just ripe.....
<crimsun> I will look at that, norsetto, after I finish a merge.
<crimsun> ETA 35 mins.
<norsetto> crimsun: thanks, you want them green, half-green or red ;-)
<crimsun> preferrably not overripe, and preferrably not all over my windows/laptop/face.
<crimsun> :-)
<dholbach> mruiz: I always use debdiff old.deb new.deb to make sure that files that move around still make sense
<dholbach> so if you have a package that has several binary packages you want to make sure you find files that move across binary packages, so you can adjust conflicts and replaces
<mok0> When I author man pages for a package, how should I specify the license?
<ScottK> mok0: Up to you.  If it's the same as the debian packaging and the man page is in /debian, then you don't need to specify directly I don't think.
<ScottK> In general it's simplest if you use one license throughout a package.
<mok0> So not saying anything about license is OK
<mruiz> dholbach: is possible, because upstream tarball increased at least 1MB between versions
<dholbach> mruiz: there seem to be files missing
<ScottK> mok0: If it's in the debian package the statement about licensing of the debian package in debian/copyright IS a statement about it's licensing.
<ScottK> mok0: See my comment in Bug #118771
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118771 in Ubuntu Feisty "Syntax error in python module" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118771
<zakame> good evening
<mruiz> dholbach: some files are missing because they changed its format: a lot of "gif" became "png"
<geser> ScottK: did the patch for python-tclink work for you?
<dholbach> mruiz: so you say everything's alright and nothing will break? :)
<jekil> anyone can review please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5663
<ScottK> geser: I didn't get a chance to fully test it (it built).  According to upstream (this was discussed on the Debian bug) your fix is a good one for a problem that is primarily a 64 bit problem.  
<ScottK> geser: Debian has published an updated package.  I'm going to request a sync when I have a few minutes.
<geser> good
<asac> StevenK: can you ping me next time before you upload gnash?
<ScottK> jekil: Did tablelist make it out of NEW and get published yet?
<asac> StevenK: is it just a respin? otherwise please provide a bzr branch update for your changes
<ScottK> asac: I think it was part of a mass fix-up due to libcurl excitement.
<jekil> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> jekil: Your comment on the package sounds to me like the opposite.
<jekil> ScottK: ops! sorry, not enough sleep ;) it's published
<asac> ScottK: yeah anyway ... i need the fix in bzr :) ... if it involves more than a respin :)
<asac> otherwise it will drown on next upload
<geser> asac: the gnash upload is for the curl rebuild
<asac> geser: i see that in changelog ... but were modifications needed? or just a version bump and respin?
<geser> it's only to get the deps right (depend on libcurl3-* instead of libcurl4-*) and shouldn't include any changes besides the changelog
<asac> StevenK: anyway, the bzr branch is here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/gnash/ubuntu ... please provide me with something so i can merge things in
<asac> yeah ... that should have been documented in changelog then
<mruiz> dholbach: I hope that. I will test it before.
<asac> gnash is defacto in main now ... so please document properly
<norsetto> time to go ...cheers daniel&daniel!
<dholbach> mruiz: let me know when it's ok
<mruiz> sure
<mruiz> bye all
<chillywilly> happy fourth to all americans :)
<ScottK> chillywilly: Thanks.
<coNP> StevenK: what is the proper syntax to close debian bugs in changelog?
* coNP started to finish his openbox package at last :)
<dholbach> coNP: (Closes: #12345) AFAIK
<coNP> okay, thanks 
<bmm> Any MOTU: after a comment I can't seem to get working, I would love more comments on ccbuild: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5856
<coNP_> how can I sign my repository for pbuilder?
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<ScottK> coNP_: Why would you need to?
<coNP_> oh I guess I can do without that
<coNP_> StevenK: I uploaded openbox and obconf to REVU (both intended for both debian & ubuntu), please review them
<ScottK> geser: python-tclink sync requested.
<zul> argh can this day go any slower
<axxo> definitly
<tsmithe> hi could someone review ubuntustudio-sounds for me? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5860
* tsmithe hopes, "i would like that last upload to be my final one"
<tsmithe> i don't think i need to add anything to docs, considering the "resulting binary looks fine"
<tsmithe> *dirs
<luisbg> can please somebody look at tsmithe's?
<ScottK> doko: Are we supporting Python 2.4 in Gutsy (I thought we were).  When I build a Python package just for 2.4, the buildds say, /bin/sh: python2.4: not found???
<gnomefreak> ScottK: is it installed?
<icf7> ScottK: gutsy has python 2.5
<gnomefreak> if its in shlibs it would have to be installed
<gnomefreak> icf7: 2.4 also
<icf7> gnomefreak: Yes, when explicitely requiring the package python2.4
<ScottK> gnomefreak and icf7: I was expecting support for multiple python versions in Gutsy.
<gnomefreak> ScottK: thats a bit harder maybe add them both as depends?>
<ScottK> The trick in this case is to build for 2.4, but not 2.5 as the functionality was included in 2.5, so the external package is extraeneous cruft for 2.5
<gnomefreak> wondering if you can depen on python-all i believe that contains both interpreters
<gnomefreak> ScottK: its a holiday easy questions please :(
<gnomefreak> :P
<gnomefreak> ScottK: maybe add python $(source:version) or something like that to beable to use on whatever is installed?
<gnomefreak> source:version may not work but somethin gof the like
<ScottK> It's already got a proper pyversions file that should cover that adequately.  
<ScottK> Now that I think about it though, satisfydepends isn't going to look in there.  Thanks for the hint.
<gnomefreak> yw 
<geser> ScottK: if you need python2.4 on the buildds you need to add it to build-depends
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.  I'm trying to figure a common Debian/Ubuntu solution where Debian has 2.4 as default and we have 2.5.
<geser> python should depend on the current python versions
<joejaxx> 3~/win 108
<joejaxx> bah
<mohammad> Hello, I have debianized an arabic font which I think is really needed in ubuntu. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5880  would you please review it?
<ScottK> mohammad: Version in debian/changelog should be 1.001-0ubuntu1.
<ScottK> mohammad: Why do you specify PACKAGE_VERSION in debian/rules?  That shouldn't be necessary.
<mohammad> ScottK: thank you I will fix them now
<ScottK> mohammad: I'm not sure gnome is the right section for a font.
<ScottK> I'd guess this works for kde too, right?
<mohammad> ScottK: yes it works for kde as well
<ScottK> mohammad: Two spaces before homepage in debian/control
<ScottK> mohammad: I suggest a different section then.
<ScottK> In debian/copyright it says "All Rights Reserved", when, in fact, all right's aren't reserved based on the license.
<Q-FUNK> if it's a ttf font, section x11 might work best
<ScottK> mohammad: Not sure if the license of the package is GPL compatible (I'm thinking not).  I'd recommend license your packaging under the same license as the underlying software.
<ScottK> That's all I got on a quick review.
<mohammad> ScottK: thank you I am fixing them :)
<ScottK> OK.  No guarantee that's it.  I only took a quick look.
<Adri2000> <ScottK> mohammad: Version in debian/changelog should be 1.001-0ubuntu1. < and s/unstable/gutsy/
<ScottK> Ah.  Yes, of course
<mohammad> ScottK: I have applied all the comments. would you please take a look again? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5883
<tsmithe> ScottK, if you are reviewing, could you possibly take a look at ubuntustudio-sounds and ubuntustudio-look, both of which have had one advocate so far
<DktrKranz> could you please have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5884? it's a new upstream version of php-interbase, recently readded to archives. thank you.
* ScottK is not reviewing.
* ScottK just took a quick look when I had a moment.
<DktrKranz> np
<mohammad> thank you ScottK, and Q-FUNK for giving me some comments :) see you later
<ScottK> who wants to write a response to esr on the motu list that says "Mailing lists aren't bug trackers.  To file a bug ...."
<tsmithe> ScottK, hahaha
* ScottK not kidding, just doesn't have time.
<tsmithe> wow ok
* tsmithe volunteers
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-05
<icf7> persia: Nice to see you. I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/CommonPackagingMistakes/ChangingTheOrigTarball with a new uscan example. Any comments ;) ?
<persia> icf7: Looks nice, but you might want to upgrade the first sample (wget) as well :)
<icf7> persia: Why? It doesn't use uscan!?
<persia> PriceChild: icf7 has been working on improvements to get-orig-source, in part based on gizmod.  You might want to take a look
<persia> icf7: Ah.  Right.  So it can still be called from any directory without a problem (sorry - my brain is not fully functional yet).
<PriceChild> oook... where?
<PriceChild> and wooo gizmod is in repos now :)
<icf7> persia: Great. I'll bulk upload new packages then and ask you for reviews ;)
<persia> icf7: I'm not sure it's worth an upload just to fix an optional rule - I'd recommend only filing wishlist bugs (Debian would be an even better place to file them, except for Ubuntu-only packages).  On the other hand, if that is also fixed as part of a bugfix upload, it would be nice.
<icf7> persia: Last one, and a new package
<persia> PriceChild: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/CommonPackagingMistakes/ChangingTheOrigTarball
<StevenK> asac: Oh, damn. Sorry for not checking with you before I touched gnash.
<asac> StevenK: no problem.
<asac> can you please submit a patch or something
<asac> i hate picking things out
<StevenK> asac: In other news, I looked at kover again. CFLAGS doesn't exist in configure.in or configure.in.in, and configure.ac doesn't exist, at which point my autotools knowledge buggered off, and I patched configure.
<asac> StevenK: look at latest upload
<StevenK> asac: Sure, it's just a changelog entry.
<StevenK> Of kover, or gnash?
<azeem> StevenK: CFLAGS are rarely touched in configure, AFAICT
<asac> StevenK: ok ... can you extend that changelog entry a bit ... so i can include a good documentation in bzr branch?
<asac> i mean ... i have no idea what this curl breakage means
<asac> a short outline will help us to understand the case when we look in a few years ;)
<StevenK> asac: This is a long and painful story. :-)
<asac> StevenK: look at the latest kover upload
<asac> i sponsored
<asac> StevenK: anyway ... there should be a simple line to explain it ... at least better than
<asac> just saying ... oh this was bad :)
<asac> maybe point to a bug or something
<StevenK> asac: http://wedontsleep.org/~steven/gnash-changelog.diff
<asac> yeah ... please add a bug id for the breakage or something ... just a hint
<asac> i still don't know what was going on
<asac> e.g. what this rebuild would o
<StevenK> They've all been uploaded, though.
<StevenK> And retroactively changing changelog entries is naughty.
<asac> StevenK: short story for kover ... i dropped the patch, because rene did fix it properly
<asac> StevenK: if you are interested in the real fix ... take a look
<asac> StevenK: rene from debian
<asac> StevenK: thats not a problem
<asac> StevenK: e.g changing changelog entries
<asac> StevenK: its by far than keeping bogus entries ;)
<asac> better
<asac> StevenK: if anyone complains just blame me
<StevenK> I think it is, but I'm old-school
<asac> StevenK: i take full responsibility ;)
<asac> old-school like not using verbous changelog entries ;) ... well
<asac> i am old-school as well :-D
<ajmitch> all these old farts
<StevenK> asac: Okay, so curl released a new version which bumped the soname from 3 to 4. There are a large number of curl rdepends, and it got caught up with a number of other transitions. Debian backed out of the changes, and changed the package names back again, and had libcurl3 provide libcurl.so.4 as well.
<asac> which is why i know that i won't understand things in a year or two if i don't document properly
<StevenK> It's just a rebuild.
<asac> oh ... we should have probably just sit and wait?
<ajmitch> hello anibal 
<asac> afaik that was done as a temporary measure to reduce the amount of transitions done at a time
<asac> anyway
<anibal> ajmitch, hello :)
<ajmitch> anibal: you're in melbourne, right?
<StevenK> asac: Now the problem is, a bunch of people in Ubuntu jumped on the curl bandwagon and rebuilt against libcurl4. Which buggered off again. pitti and I decided to bite the bullet and follow Debian, and I mass-uploaded 39 rebuilds last night.
* ajmitch *may* come over there in a few weeks for a visit
<asac> ok
<asac> but there should be a bug somewhere ;)
<asac> anyway
<StevenK> ajmitch: Will you pop up to Sydney, too?
<asac> its fine
<asac> i will document it then 
<anibal> ajmitch, yep
<ajmitch> StevenK: I may fly into sydney, not sure
<StevenK> It's just a rebuild, the only changes are a changelog entry, so I don't see the point of retroactively changing it.
<ajmitch> it's all a guess at the moment, given that I haven't asked for time off
<anibal> ajmitch, and dave hall is sitting next to me
<ajmitch> anibal: aha :)
<StevenK> ajmitch: Ah, fair enough.
<asac> StevenK: yeah ... anyway it could be documented better ... i won't be really able to see in the future if that changelog entry really didn't bring any other changes then a rebuild
<anibal> StevenK, your name was mentioned in the debconf7 lintian bof 
<StevenK> anibal: Yeah, I got told that.
<asac> because unfortunately its often not done proper
<asac> ok
<asac> thanks
<StevenK> asac: Have you grabbed the .diff I pasted?
<ajmitch> hello Seveas, good to see you back
<asac> StevenK: yes
<anibal> ajmitch, when are you coming to mel?
<StevenK> asac: Right, I'll bin it, then.
<ajmitch> anibal: maybe near the start of next month, I haven't planned anything yet
<anibal> ajmitch, ok
<Seveas> imbrandon, you here?
<mohammad> Hello, I am debianizing a package which needs libcommons-io-java ( >= 1.1). would you please add http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libcommons-io-java to universe?
* StevenK curses the firefox setup on his laptop.
<StevenK> Damn it, remember the tabs I had open!
<ajmitch> libcommons-io-java |      1.0-3 | http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<ajmitch> mohammad: it's in gutsy ^^
<Seveas> ajmitch, >= 1.1
<ajmitch> ah yes
<ajmitch> well the source is in gutsy
<Seveas> ajmitch, and it's good to be back, although I'm not really back yet :)
<ajmitch> so just fix it to build
<Seveas> hehe
<asac> StevenK: use a session saver extension?
<Seveas> hmm, no imbrandon. Bummer
<crimsun> Seveas: likely off with the family for the Fourth.
<Seveas> crimsun, ah right
<Seveas> forgot that it's the 4th (well, over there it still is)
<StevenK> asac: Yeah, I just turned it on, but that doesn't bring back the 12 tabs I had open before I rebooted. :-)
<mohammad> is it possible to add libcommons-io-java ( >= 1.1) to universe rep of gutsy? libcommons-io-java (1.0-3) is not enough for my package.
<ajmitch> mohammad: I just said, the source is already there but failed to build
<crimsun> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7543640/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.commons-io_1.3.1.dfsg.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<persia> StevenK: Are you running 2.0.0.4+2-0ubuntu3
<crimsun> mohammad: ^^
<asac> StevenK: yeah ;)
<StevenK> persia: ... possibly
<asac> did you manage to install ubufox persia ?
<asac> :)
<persia> StevenK: I had a session issue there (I promise to get back to you asac, as soon as I have more than an hour free)
<persia> asac: Yes, but that didn't make a difference.  I suspect I'll have some time to take another look in ~10 hours.
<asac> StevenK: if you don't have ubufox installed ... browser.js startup might be broken due to illegal homepage setting
<StevenK> asac: Oh, this is Feisty, not Gutsy.
<asac> ah ok
<asac> then ... probably just human fault ;)
<tonyyarusso> I just had a thought
<tonyyarusso> Does gdebi check to see if there is an equal or newer version of a standalone package in the repositories before installing?  If not, it should, and suggest the user always use repos first.
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: It does that already.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Sweetness.
<tonyyarusso> (just never tested, since all of my gdebi uses were b/c they weren't in repos)
<mohammad>  ajmitch, crimsun: Do you have any idea when it may be resolved? Do you think it is sensible If I contact debian developer of this package (libcommon-io) and ask him for help?
<crimsun> mohammad: you can, of course, fix it yourself :)
<Fujitsu> Gr, why does Linux 2.6.22-7 oops when some packages attempt to touch files in /var/log or /var/run?
<StevenK> Impressive!
<StevenK> % dpkg-parsechangelog| grep Version
<StevenK> Version: 1.6.4.dfsg-0ubuntu1build1
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Is that your script that created that number?
<StevenK> Nope, that's in the archive.
<StevenK> I thought it was my script, but I dug deeper.
* StevenK uploads it as -0ubuntu2.
<Fujitsu> Ah, bibletime.
<StevenK> Yup.
* StevenK bends the buildds to his will, again.
* Fujitsu wonders if there's some way we can get merges and syncs off the main bug lists.
<Fujitsu> They really clutter things up.
<anibal> ajmitch, dave hall and russell coker said we should meet with you for a beer :)
<icf7> what section in debian/control should be chosen for a generic Java library?
<icf7> devel, libs, misc all fit
<ajmitch> anibal: if I'm there, it sounds like a good plan :)
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: Where's this libtunepimp merge hiding?
<mohammad> for the package I am debianizing http://packages.debian.org/unstable/text/liblucene2-java is needed would you please import it?
<lousygarua> how do i run a java app and take advantage of my multiple processors? it seems to be using only one cpu
<RAOF> lousygarua: Why are you asking this in #ubuntu-motu?  Also, the answer is "re-write the program to use multiple thread-
<lousygarua> RAOF: i'm just asking fellow developers that i believe sit around here.. what other channel would be more suitable?
<RAOF> lousygarua: #ubuntu, probably.  The question isn't really developer oriented :)
<lousygarua> RAOF: i try to avoid #ubuntu... 1000 users is too much for me :)
<RAOF> :)
<minghua> maybe #java?
<RAOF> Also a winner :)
<lousygarua> minghua: does not exist
<minghua> well, what I meant is that it's not Ubuntu specific.
<minghua> I don't write Java myself, and don't know which channel to ask questions.
<lousygarua> minghua: i don't write java myself, but i'm giving a test-drive to eclipse and noticed this funny 1 cpu behaviour
<mohammad> I will be thankful if some one help me: for the package I am debianizing http://packages.debian.org/unstable/text/liblucene2-java is needed would you please import it?
<ajmitch>    lucene2 |    2.1.0-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Sources
<ajmitch> again, it failed to build, fix it & it will be available
<Fujitsu> lousygarua: This `funny 1 cpu behaviour' is how the vast majority of applications work. Not many have multiple threads.
<lousygarua> Fujitsu: well, yeah. but when u run a java/python app the virtual machine should be smart enough to make it multi-threaded - IMHO that is
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> lousygarua: it doesn't work like that - programs have to be explicitly written to use threading
<RAOF> lousygarua: That'd be one seriously buggy VM :)
<ajmitch> you may be able to start to do that in pure functional languages
<Fujitsu> But not in anything like Python or Java... You can't just magically turn something into a SMP-capable app.
<mohammad> ajmitch: would you please give me some clue why some source which can be debianized on a debian machine cannot be debianized on ubuntu?
<ajmitch> mohammad: dependencies?
<Fujitsu> mohammad: Your best bet is to check the build log.
<ajmitch> at least the libcommons-io-java appears to be missing an appropriate java compiler
<lousygarua> Fujitsu:  hmm.. didn't think about. well i'm trying eclipse so i guess it is multithreaded aware - but i might be wrong again.
<ajmitch> only because it's been written in such a manner
<mohammad> Fujitsu, ajmitch: but it debianized by my pbuilder-etch now I am trying to debianized it by pbuilder-gutsy
<Fujitsu> Riiight. Why does reportbug default to routing through fiordland? That's not going to work in 99% of cases.
<RAOF> lousygarua: It's not that it's not "multithread aware" (whatever that means), it's that the the coders haven't explicitly spawned multiple threads doing different things.  Probably partially because there really doesn't seem like there's much scope for parallelism.
<mohammad> Fujitsu, ajmitch: it is also debianized successfully with my pbuilder-gutsy. If there is any dependency probrem then I think it shouldn't be debianized on my machince either. Am I right? Maybe I need more clue :)
<lousygarua> RAOF: yes i understand basic multithreaded programming but my english is horrible and it may seem as if i am a complete noob that have no idea what he's talking about. but thanks for your help of course
<RAOF> lousygarua: Sorry :)
<Fujitsu> Do we still have to manually tag apport bugs? I see some from a few days ago (by Gutsy's apport) that haven't been retraced yet...
<lousygarua> RAOF: i'm also too tired to think about multithreading right now. so my questions are even stupidier than usual
<minghua> For the record, lucene2 failed to build last time because Sun Java failed to install.  Sounds like a good give-back candidate.
<Fujitsu> minghua: Why? Java prompts for acceptance of the EULA; I don't think that's fixed.
<minghua> Fujitsu: let me read the build log again
<minghua> Fujitsu: I see.  You are right.
<minghua> In that case all Sun Java build-depended packages should FTBFS.
<Fujitsu> They do.
<Fujitsu> batik, for example.
<Fujitsu> This is a problem.
<Fujitsu> I've really got no idea how to fix it, unless we get them working with a Free Java.
* Fujitsu wonders if Sun will actually get around to freeing any significant portion of it.
<minghua> Neither do I.  And I doubt that is a problem MOTU can solve by ourselves.
<ajmitch> what do you mean, if?
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: It looks somewhat like the LP freeing.
<ajmitch> they already have
<ajmitch> see openjdk.java.net
<Fujitsu> Not the normally runtime, though.
<Fujitsu> *normal
<ajmitch> there are even packages of 'icedtea' available
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<minghua> I heard there are efforts to mix Sun's free java parts and other opensource java implementations (classpath?)
<ajmitch> yes, icedtea is one such temporary fork
<ajmitch> name changed for trademark reasons, etc
<minghua> Oh, so it's the coffee vs. tea thing.  In that case I should support icedtea based on name alone. :-P
<Fujitsu> Yay, tea.
<ajmitch> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.java.openjdk.distro-packaging.devel/5
* minghua doesn't quite understand the "only free software can be used to build fedora" rationale.
<minghua> Shouldn't making icedtea self-bootstrapable good enough?
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Is there a bug for "[20:20]  <Fujitsu> Gr, why does Linux 2.6.22-7 oops when some packages attempt to touch files in /var/log or /var/run?"?
<Fujitsu> ScottK: There are 3 I know of.
<Fujitsu> One of which I filed. One of which a friend filed. One other I saw.
<Fujitsu> They're different oopses, strangely.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: There's a clamav bug that has similar symptoms and so I thought I'd dupe it to something if there was a good master bug.
<ScottK> Bug 124095
* Fujitsu prods ubotu.
<Fujitsu> bug #124095
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/124095
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Ah, right, I reassigned that to linux-source a few hours back. I know too little about Linux to dupe it.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Do you know if we are supporting Python 2.4 in Gutsy?  I'm having a heck of a time get a 2.4 only package to build.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: I haven't heard anything about it being dropped, and we need it for Zope and the like.
<ScottK> Ah.  No wonder I didn't get the bugmail.  I only get bugmail for clamav and it was, of course, no longer a clamav bug.  Thanks.
<Fujitsu> So I can't see it vanishing in the next couple of releases.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: You don't get bugmail when it leaves your territory? That sounds like a bug.
<minghua> ScottK: I am annoyed by that bugmail thing too.
<minghua> Anyone knows if that's already reported?
<ScottK> Nope.  Only bugmail I got from Fujitsu tonight was about python-scientific.
* Fujitsu grumbles at people tagging bugs with stupid tags like clamav.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: OK (about python 2.4), which version do we have in the archive for Gutsy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults
* ScottK is confused.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: 2.5.1-1ubuntu2
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Which version of Python 2.4?
<ajmitch> root@augustine:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled# apt-cache madison python2.4 python2.4 | 2.4.4-4ubuntu1 | http://ajmitch.net.nz gutsy/main Packages
<ajmitch> sorry about it being on 1 line, but 2.4.4 looks to be it
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Ah, what ajmitch said.
<ScottK> OK.  Here's my problem... /bin/sh: python2.4: not found on the buildd's.
* ajmitch cringes
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: seen -devel?
<Fujitsu> william@irranat:~/MOTUing$ rmadison -u ubuntu -s gutsy python2.4 python2.4 | 2.4.4-4ubuntu1 |         gutsy | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<ajmitch> ScottK: right build-depends?
* Fujitsu swears.
<Fujitsu> What the &$#@ is he doing there?
<ajmitch> don't ask
<Fujitsu> Oh no... StevenK didn't post in the forum, did he?
<ScottK> Yep.  I even changed it to python-dev (< 2.5) and got a FTBFS on my pbuilder.
<ajmitch> I hope not
<ajmitch> I know that laserjock posted
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Right.
<ajmitch> ScottK: python2.4-dev?
<Fujitsu> ScottK: python-dev won't work
<ScottK> No, he talked to him within the last 24 hours on the libcurl thing.
<Fujitsu> What ajmitch said.
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try that.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Oh, poor him :( He hasn't got a chance.
<minghua> I think asking for a rebuild of openoffice is not a very bad thing?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124095 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy Clamav update configuration fails segfault error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124095
<ScottK> ubotu rises from the dead ...
<minghua> Of course by track record I know I probably should read the past logs.
<Flannel> And with a vengeance
<ajmitch> minghua: it may push him over the edge
<ScottK> His fault.  He talked to him.  No no one to blame but himself.
<minghua> The IRC logs seem fine.  I may need to read forums to see what havoc he is really causing.
<minghua> (and I don't want to go to forums)
<Fujitsu> minghua: Mostly mailing lists, actually.
<minghua> Fujitsu: I know that part.  That's why I said "track record".
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<ScottK> By the time he found IRC, I think most people knew what they were dealing with.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: I hope/suppose so.
<ScottK> python2.4-dev did the trick.  Thanks.  So I guess for debian it would be python2.3-dev | python2.4-dev.
<ScottK> Where are we on the libcurl thing anyway?  Is it safe to update my pbuilder yet?
<Fujitsu> ScottK: I think all but apt and OOo are fixede.
<Fujitsu> s/e.$//
* minghua is not sure what to think about a package that uses "GNU\Linux" in package description
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Thanks.
<Fujitsu> I was able to build various things, and things that depend on it seem to run again.
* ScottK waits for pbuilder to build to find out if he's succeeded in cleaning up after a misbegotten sync request (his own unfortunately).
<StevenK> Fujitsu: No, I didn't.
<StevenK> There's apt, OO.o, and libtunepimp. I think.
<StevenK> (Sp4rKy mentioned that he had a libtunepimp merge ready, so I was going to use that instead of doing my own rebuild.)
* ScottK dput's...
<ajmitch> ScottK: debian should not be using python2.3-dev
<ajmitch> unless you're doing things for sarge
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!
<ScottK> ajmitch: OK.  Great.  Thanks.
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee.
<ajmitch> ScottK: you also should use python-all-dev, iirc
<ajmitch> on etch, that has:
<ajmitch> Depends: python-all (= 2.4.4-2), python-dev (= 2.4.4-2), python2.4-dev
<Hobbsee> ajmitch!
<Hobbsee> hiya Fujitsu!
<ScottK> Good morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> morning ScottK!
<StevenK> Hrm.
<StevenK> 60 rebuilds, and 3 build failures on all archs.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Three failed on all archs, or three arch builds failed?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I note you adjusted reportbug to send all mail through fiordland. Isn't that likely to not work very well?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it only works for ubuntu members, yes.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: 3 of the former, and 3 of the latter.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: still, having that rather than no smtp servr at all...isnt so great either
<ScottK> What mailing address does reportbug use to send mail from?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Hard to say...
<StevenK> ScottK: DEBEMAIL, usually
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> In that case, I think the default is also problematic for a subset of members too.
<ScottK> In my case mail sent through fiordland will fail my SPF policy since I don't include that.
* ScottK is probably not the only one.
<ScottK> Does reportbug relay on port 25?
<minghua> Is REVU working?  I can't post comments.
<ScottK> If so, it's gonna fail for people who's ISP's block port 25 for spam abatement.
<Fujitsu> I've never got around to setting a SPF record on my domain, though I've done it at work.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Cool.
<Fujitsu> minghua: Does it give you an error message?
* ScottK likes to hear about people using SPF.  In another life I help run that project.
<minghua> Fujitsu: Yes.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28587/
<Fujitsu> I set it up at work within I few daays of starting there, as we were having a lot of spammers falsifying From addresses from us.
<ScottK> It wouldn't hurt (much) to set it up pre-emptively for your own domain too.
<Fujitsu> minghua: Well, looks like your comment is incredibly long.
<Fujitsu> Probably not. I just never got around to it.
<ScottK> minghua: What Fujitsu said.  Make a shorter comment and it will be fine.
<minghua> Err...  Thanks ScottK and Fujitsu.
<Fujitsu> VARCHAR(2048) should be enough for most comments, I think.
<ScottK> minghua: It isn't random that I know what causes that error...
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: evil
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: What?
<Fujitsu> Using static-length types?
<minghua> Yes, cutting my comment in two parts worked.
<minghua> But (1) it discourages detailed review; and (2) I would prefer a less cryptic error message, or better, a page says "your comment is too long".
<minghua> I realize everyone is busy though, so I'll shut up now until I want to help REVU code.
<StevenK> Hrm. Yay, the FTBFSes are all failed to install packages as opposed to anything else.
<ScottK> minghua: The code is in bzr and ajmitch accepts patches. ;-)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: TEXT?
<ajmitch> at least postgresql doesn't suck like mysql w.r.t varchar
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: That is what I would have chosen, but from what I recall it's not that easy in Postgres.
<crimsun> bah, soyuz ate my upload again.
<Fujitsu> crimsun: It has been doing that a bit lately. Anything special in the changelog like URLs or bug numbers?
<crimsun> yes, 25 closed LP bugs.
<minghua> Fujitsu: If you have time, I would appreciate your comment for http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5694 on the static library issue.
<ScottK> Yeah.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Clamav got it's first report of testing the new clamav on Dapper...
<minghua> Or any other MOTU who care about science related packages / static libraries.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Let me guess. It doesn't work?
<ScottK> Actuall it did.
<Fujitsu> minghua: Looking, though I know little about libraries.
<ScottK> Related comment is that maybe the package in question doesn't need clamav as a dep. 
<ScottK> That might explain why it worked....
<minghua> ScottK: LOL
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Hahaha.
* StevenK thinks he has missed a bunch of curl stuff.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: libtunepimp?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Should anything still depend on libcurl4*?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: libtunepimp5 does - please fix
<Hobbsee> :)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: There's a merge from Sp4rKy that'll fix that.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Depend? No.
<crimsun> hmph.  /dev/null'd a second time, or the accept is _really_ lagged.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: right.  cant see it on teh sponsors list
<StevenK> Hobbsee: He spoke about it here, last night.
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Ask cprov about it. Security uploads have been eaten for reasons such as permissions on CVE tables, so it's almost impossible for a non-god to work out what's killing it.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: I told him to wait, since I was in the middle of trying evil hacks with Fujitsu's help.
<Fujitsu> Oh, sure, I helped a lot :P
<Hobbsee> ah
<StevenK> Yes, you did.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: it'd be good if you could get that one fixed though - people dont like amarok dying...
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It's just telling them they should use GNOME. That's no problem.
* Fujitsu runs.
<StevenK> Okay, I'll do a rebuild.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: I've got it done locally.
<minghua> crimsun: I've also heard that an upload triggered a bug in LP about closing bugs.
<Fujitsu> Thought your script is probably faster.
<StevenK> I can do it in about a minute.
<Fujitsu> There was some strange permissionish stuff with changelog-closes-bugs and various other pieces of deep magic which causes some to fail, depending on the state of the bug.
<StevenK> Uploaded.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hah.
<StevenK> Hobbsee, Fujitsu: ^
<Fujitsu> Bug #123968, for example.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123968 in soyuz "broken security upload" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123968
<Fujitsu> StevenK: How long ago did you upload that last batch of curl rebuilds?
<StevenK> Um.
<StevenK> A little more than 3 hours ago.
<Fujitsu> All the buildds are idle, so I think they should probably be published.
<Fujitsu> Right.
<Fujitsu> I just apt-get updated, but there are still 31 things depending on libcurl4-gnutls. They must have missed the publisher last hour.
<StevenK> I have this feeling that libcurl4-gnutls was missed to archive-cruft-checker not telling me.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Can you mail that list to me?
<crimsun> wow
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ rdepends libcurl4-gnutls | wc -l
<Hobbsee> 29
<Hobbsee> yummy
<crimsun> that's ... sick.  So if I strip the correct changelog syntax, it will be accepted?  Hmph.
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Probably. It's all rather stuffed up at the moment
<Fujitsu> StevenK: stevenk@u.c?
<StevenK> Wait.
<StevenK> libcurl4-gnutls was in the last bunch.
<Fujitsu> bibletime is in there, so it's probably just not published.
* Fujitsu waits 20 minutes then updates.
<StevenK> bibletime failed.
<Fujitsu> Aha. Convenient.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: bibletime and gnomesword failed due to sword, which was uploaded a little while ago.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Aha. moc and a number of others on the rdepends list I had seem to have been uploaded in the last batch, so there isn't a whole group you've missed.
<StevenK> In which case it's the archive and mirrors being slowish
<StevenK> I thought it was forty, though. It's at 62 currently.
<Fujitsu> achive.u.c should be updated in 10-15 minutes.
<Fujitsu> Hm... X crashed, and the kernel oopsed... How odd.
<StevenK> I daresay a whole bunch of libtunepimp/amarok bugs will be filed. Bug 123851 has one dupe already, so people can merge into it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123851 in libtunepimp "amarokapp: libcurl-gnutls.so.4: version `CURL_GNUTLS_4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libtunepimp.so.5)" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123851
<crimsun> sounds like a bughelper-data candidate.
<StevenK> crimsun: Grrm, hum?
<Fujitsu> crimsun: It's not going to be around for long enough to warrant that, I don't think.
<crimsun> StevenK: meaning one might consider writing a cluefile [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/writing-clue-files]  for bughelper-data
<Hobbsee> i only saw 2
<StevenK> Oh, twitch.
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~% du -sh ubuntu/curl-cruft                                    715M    ubuntu/curl-cruft
<Fujitsu> Hahah
<StevenK> 2 packed, and 1 unpacked sources for 62 source packages, a few other files
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Has the unmet list for libcurl4-gnutls dropped again, or do we need to wait for another mirror pulse?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: They seem to be on a.u.c now.
<StevenK> Almost all of them?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: rdepends shows a lot of cruft due to my local mirror being outdated, so I'll remove it and check...
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Thanks.
<Fujitsu> william@irranat:~$ apt-cache rdepends libcurl4-gnutls | wc -l
<Fujitsu> 13
<StevenK> Can you dump that in a /query?
<Fujitsu> Sure.
<DarkMageZ> does anyone recommend any particular guide for learning how to read and hack apart autotool files? (eg configure.ac & makefile.am)
<crimsun> sourceware.org/autobook/
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: I was just looking at your non-debdiff.  After patching configure.ac and Makefile.ams, you can manually patch configure and the various Makefile.ins.  That'll reduce the debdiff from megabytes down to a few kb
* StevenK waves to RAOF.
<RAOF> It's actually less hard than it sounds :)
* RAOF waves back
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, that would require skills i don't have and can't yet justify learning. the new debdiff results in a .diff of only < 700KB. which is smaller than the original.
<RAOF> Ok.  I'm not sure how willing people will be to upload it in its current state.
<Fujitsu> A smaller diff is better. I'm not going to really want to review a 700KB diff.
<crimsun> pfft.  It's smaller than an Azureus debdiff.
* crimsun runs
* Fujitsu sobs at crimsun.
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: I may get around to doing it for you, but I can't promise anything soon.
<StevenK> How can you review a 700KB diff?
<StevenK> Aside from very slowly
<DarkMageZ> it's smaller and tidier than the current ubuntu one. i can't soon do better than that...
<RAOF> Yeah, but the debdiff is > 1Mb, right?
<DarkMageZ> yeah. but that's cause we tidied the package up too efficiently.
<DarkMageZ> i could take out the autoconf.patch and run it directly against the sources. that'd drop it down a stackload
<DarkMageZ> but then it'd be a dirty package (tho still cleaner than the ubuntu one)
<RAOF> If you left the debian changes as they are, and just added the patches, it'd be much, much smaller
<Hobbsee> hiya RAOF 
<RAOF> The size of the .diff.gz is (I believe) less important than the size of the divergence from debian.
<RAOF> Hey Hobbsee!
<Fujitsu> RAOF is correct.
<Hobbsee> :)
* RAOF is just now kinda getting dvorak, but is still slow
* Fujitsu has been meaning to change to it.
<Fujitsu> I think it's my secondary keymap.
<RAOF> Hobbsee, StevenK: we should get together sometime with jml when he's up (and staying with me)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: that'd be cool.  and lifeless and spiv?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: if we're going to have a proper ubuntu meeting and all...
<RAOF> Yeah, why not :)
<StevenK> Sounds fine to me.
<jml> indeed
<RAOF> I think I've met at least one of lifeless and spiv, but I have a rotten memory!
<jml> RAOF: you've met spiv
* Hobbsee hasnt met spiv yet
* Fujitsu moves to Sydney.
<RAOF> See.  jml is my external storage :)
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Oh yes, I can see the parents agreeing to that. :-P
<Fujitsu> Yep, definitely.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: libtunepimp should hit archive.u.c soonish, the publisher is running at the moment.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Ditto with sword.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: excellent
<Hobbsee> :)
<Fujitsu> StevenK: They've been there since the last run.
<Fujitsu> I've even got them on my local mirror.
<StevenK> Huzzah
<StevenK> Now to wait for pitti or Mithrandir to appear.
<Fujitsu> For various givebacks?
<Fujitsu> Or removal?
<StevenK> Give backs
<Fujitsu> You might be able to poke infinity about that.
<StevenK> I don't mind waiting.
<Hobbsee> infinity lives on european time even more than i do.
<Hobbsee> last i knew, anyway
<StevenK> Heh
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: hi
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: Hey. You'll need to update your merge, I did an upload of libtunepimp
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: the merge debdiff is at http://paste.dunnewind.net/3
<Sp4rKy> do you think a rebuld will be enough ?
<Sp4rKy> or does version number have changed ?
<StevenK> I thought we already included libtunepimp5-mp3?
<Sp4rKy> yep
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Help? ^
<Hobbsee> we already have that in the archive, yes
<StevenK> Oh right, it's a diff from Debian
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: check debdiff line 183~
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: it's the final debdiff yes
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: Why the debian/libtunepimp5.install change?
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: In terms of updating your debdiff, you'll need to grab the changelog entry of what I uploaded about an hour and a half ago.
<StevenK> Oh, never mind. I see why.
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: is it 7.16.2-6ubuntu4 ?
<StevenK> curl is, yes
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> anyway, i don't understand why the change of curl is important for libtunepimp
<Sp4rKy> (except the version number maybe)
<Hobbsee> because libtunepimp uses curl...
<Hobbsee> so, when curl changes, so does libtunepimp...
<Sp4rKy> and ..
<Sp4rKy> yes, of course
<Sp4rKy> but in that case, a rebuild of libtunepimp should be enough, no ,
<Sp4rKy> ?
<StevenK> Yes, which I've done.
<Hobbsee> which is what StevenK's already done.
* StevenK high fives Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Sp4rKy> and so , i don't understand what i've to change in the merge :)
<StevenK> You need to add my changelog entry
<Sp4rKy> the changelog entry of what ?
<Sp4rKy> not of curl ?
<Hobbsee> of the rebuild about curl
<Sp4rKy> oh ok :)
* Sp4rKy just wakes up
<Sp4rKy> so i have to grab the changelog entry of the libtunepimp update
<Sp4rKy> and not of curl ^^
<StevenK> Right
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> i do that now
<porthose> Vollmer your probably aware of this site but just in case your not check it out http://www.php-security.org/
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: there smthg i don't understand
<Sp4rKy> your changelog entry just said 'Rebuild for libflac transition.' , right ?
<StevenK> Right.
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: i thought i don't need to include the changelog entries about rebuild in the debdiff
<StevenK> Sp4rKy: You need to include all changelog entries, and that's now one of them.
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: oh ok ^^
<Sp4rKy> jsut understand
<Sp4rKy> i don't have to include this line in my entry, but to include the entry in the diff
<StevenK> Exactly.
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> seems clear :)
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: can you check http://paste.dunnewind.net/6 and say if i can upload to lp ?
<StevenK> It looks okay
<Sp4rKy> so i can upload it ?
<tepsipakki> Seveas: congrats on falcon2 :)
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: #124145
<dholbach> good morning
<Sp4rKy> hi
<dholbach> hi Sp4rKy
<dholbach> Bixente: gfreqlet is nearly ready to go - I added another small comment
<dholbach> Bixente: good work!
<shawarma> Seveas: Yay! Welcome back!
<shawarma> Seveas: Could you have ubotu join #ubuntu-server?
<cbx33> hey all
<shawarma> -win 4
<\sh> gmrpf...did anybody tried to compile the cpqrid driver from hp on a kernel newer then 2.6.5?
<nomad_> hey
<Fujitsu> Hi nomad_.
<nomad_> hey, can anyone help me with my makefile? http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/12461/?format=txt in the folder in which the makefile is exists a file named "example.tex", but with "make" nothing happens
<azeem> nomad_: there's no intrinsic for .tex, you will have to write your own rule I guess
<azeem> oh, which you did
<nomad_> *looking up the word "intrinsic" :D
<nomad_> oh, okay ... and how would this rule look like?
<azeem> never mind, I just didn't look at the paste before I typed
<nomad_> ah okay
<nomad_> and whats wrong otherwise
<persia> nomad_: You need to use * instead of % for wildcard (see http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html#Wildcards)
<jussi01> morning all
<nomad_> ahh... okay now i know :)
<nomad_> okay just another question
<nomad_> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/12462/?format=txt
<nomad_> how can i make my makefile using "clean" after it has compiled my pdf files?
<coNP> add clean to all
<persia> nomad_: Add a clean: rule that deletes the generated files.
<coNP> I mean all: <deps>\n\tclean
<persia> (e.g. rm *.pdf)
<coNP> persia: it is present
<nomad_> ah okay .. i added the rule to all
<persia> .me looks at the paste again
<nomad_> i even saq that my clean function does not work. how can i get the value of % on my clean target? is that even possible?
<persia> nomad_: You probably want * again, as you're passing an argument to rm
<nomad_> and there is no chance to get the value of "%"? because "*" would delete files which arn't involved, files that exists before the other fiels are beeing created
<persia> nomad_: You could define a variable that contained a list of the files with basename and wildcard, and then do something with a clean-% rule.
<persia> nomad_: Just for clarity, % only has local meaning, either within a function, or in a rule name.  There's no global %.
<nomad_> d'you mean this? BASENAMES	= $(patsubst %.tex, %, $(wildcard *.tex))
<nomad_> yeah it works
<nomad_> thanks :)
<persia> nomad_: Right.  That gives you a variable that can later be expanded, either with $(foreach var,list,text) or perhaps somthing else.
<persia> nomad_: Just for simplicity, you might also want to use that BASENAMES in all, so you don't have to process the wildcard twice.
<nomad_> oh, right ^^ thanks for the tip
<Fujitsu> Hm, libfilesys-diskspace-perl fails rather strangely on the buildds, but not on the localhost system, pbuilder, or schroot:
<Fujitsu> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8314534/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.libfilesys-diskspace-perl_0.05-11_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Fujitsu> s/host//
<coNP> StevenK: please have a look at my openbox & obconf packages, if you have some time
<StevenK> coNP: Oh dear God, no. I've done 63 uploads in the past 24 hours.
<coNP> StevenK: sorry
<StevenK> coNP: It's okay, it's not your fault. :-)
<xxxxx1> morrrning people
<mruiz> hi all
<_16aR_> Hello mruiz
<_16aR_> I've got a question : If an upstream program is called : xxx-2006-08-11, must I use this as version like that : xxx-20060811 ?
<persia> _16aR_: No, but you'll find life easier if you do.
<_16aR_> persia: lol
<_16aR_> persia: since I've read that : http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-binary.html#s3.2.1, I wasn't sure if it applied to mine upstream prgs too
<_16aR_> so I think it is really needed (and since it makes my life easier, it's great :p)
<_16aR_> thanks persia
<persia> _16aR_: From my reading of that, it looks like you are supposed to use xxx-2006-08-11-XubuntuY, but hyphens are annoying and confusing
<persia> _16aR_: If you have influence over upstream, 20060811 would be a preferable date format.
<_16aR_> persia: I'm not english, what are hyphens ? And I really didn't read that (I didn't finish the page ;)) Is there a Ubuntu Policy Manual ?
<axxo> '-' == hyphen
<_16aR_> persia: At the moment, there is only 1 release of their prog, I don't know if they are moving to another release
<_16aR_> I'll check the svn activity
<persia> _16aR_: A hyphen is a specific character that looks somewhat like '-', but are easily confused with minus signs (I'm not sure which I typed).
<_16aR_> oh
<persia> Also, the Debian policy manual is in better shape at the moment, and a better source of guidelines.
<_16aR_> for me minus and hyphen are the same
<_16aR_> it 's the same key on my keyboard though
<persia> They have different unicode representations (which matters for manpages, or other formatted documents).
<axxo> ppl really care and not just use -,
<axxo> ?
<persia> axxo: If you're working with a formatted document, and you get the wrong one, cut & paste to the command line doesn't do what you expect.  For most purposes, it's safe to confuse them.
<persia> s/cut/copy/
<axxo> persia: so minus is the correct one the use then
* persia hunts references
<axxo> don't bother
<persia> (already did :))  Debian versioning uses hyphen (not minus) to separate version from revision.  Shell arguments take minus (not hyphen).
<axxo> same char in ascii
<persia> Of course, the '-' character on the keyboard is handled the right way in both cases :)
<axxo> so same char everywhere that mathers
<persia> axxo: Right.  Unless you're working with formatted text (manpages, webpages, etc.), it doesn't matter.
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<persia> Does anyone feel that http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2007/07/msg00000.html should be a target for Gutsy?
* Hobbsee bashes the OP with the grammar stick.
* persia imagines a somewhat warped big red swirl
<Hobbsee> persia: i'd imagine that's something we'd pick up in gutsy+1 - we dont really have the resources now
<Hobbsee> as in, it's not really changes we want to make ourselves
* Hobbsee wonders how many packages are effected
<Hobbsee> er, affected
<persia> Hobbsee: That's what I'm thinking.  I'll send something to devel-discuss@ & ubuntu-motu@ asking that any merges / syncs take the fact that we're not migrating into account for gutsy (I expect we'll see more merges than syncs as a result).
<Hobbsee> true
<persia> Hobbsee: Thoulsands :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, i was expecting that one :(
<persia> Right then.  Starting up the mail client :)
<siretart> persia: I think we are focusing rather on having proper .desktop files
<siretart> so we generally don't need menu files
<persia> siretart: Is fixing all the .desktop files a gutsy goal?  I thought it was a do-as-we-can goal.  Regarding menu files, I'd just prefer nobody who enables it has a broken Debian menu.
<siretart> persia: fixing/providing .desktop files is a general ubuntu goal which is done on a best efford basis
* persia celebrates the affirmation (after several releases) that this has become a general Ubuntu goal, rather than a cause for certain people to complain about bug spam :)
<persia> Any comments or suggestions regarding my draft mail ( http://pastebin.ca/604335 )?
<Hobbsee> persia: presumably doing part of these changes only wont work?
<persia> Hobbsee: If we move to menu 2.1.35 without updating the menu files, we'll have dropouts in the menus.  If we get new menu files that don't match the 2.1.34 hierarchy, I'm not sure if we'll get an error or dropouts (not tested).  Either is not entirely desireable.  On the other hand, this probably only affects a few thousand users: most people just use the .desktop files.
* Hobbsee though the menu files were the desktop files, or created from them, for some reason
<Fujitsu> > Shall packages implementing the new menu policy conflict with
<Fujitsu> > menu (<< 2.1.35) ?
<Fujitsu> They shall not. All menu version >=2.0 understand both the new and the
<Fujitsu> old menu structure. 
<man-di> persia: afaik support was introduced in menu 2.0, it was just announced to do the transition now
<Hobbsee> persia: also, this is a main thing, so please CC ubuntu-devel@
<Hobbsee> s/thing/thiing too/
<persia> Fujitsu: man-di: Thanks.  I'm glad to be proven wrong.  Not sending the mail :)
<persia> Hobbsee: the menu-xdg package creates special .desktop files from the menu files (to populate the Debian menu for xdg-complaint menu systems (like gnome, xfce, KDE, etc.).
<Hobbsee> persia: ah right, yes
<mynameisdeleted> I have wine and crossover office crashing on my latest amd64 ubuntu release with the same error in /lib32/ld-linux.so
<Hobbsee> mynameisdeleted: i think you want #ubuntu+1
<mynameisdeleted> it didn't do it before I ran the latest apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> which...doesnt seem to be on that topic, actually
<bmm> Any MOTU and persia: I'm stuck with my last REVU comment and would love some extra advice on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5856
<zul> 5/win 17
<persia> bmm: Looking now.  In the worst case, you can cheat with a lintian override (but patching upstream may be better).
<bmm> persia: How would patching upstream help me?
<persia> bmm: Upstream won't get a lintian error for using -rm Makefile :)
<persia> bmm: Ah.  I see.  $(MAKE) clean fails because ./Makefile is missing.  How about using test to see if it's there before running clean?
<bmm> persia: should be possible, although -$(MAKE) has almost the same effect.. so I'm not sure it's needed. But then again, if you say so I'd be happy to add it
<bmm> Just thought it was weird, so wanted to ask again.
<persia> bmm: lintian has a good suggested string for the conditional: run `lintian -iIv ccbuild_1.5.5-0ubuntu1.dsc`
<persia> bmm: The idea is that if the source is dirty (say, from a previous build), and there is a different error, you want to know about it: you only want to ignore the case where ./Makefile is missing.
<bmm> My lintian -iIv only gives me some notes about "ccbuild source: unknown-field-in-dsc original-maintainer"
<Sindwiller> ...
<bmm> persia: I can't find the text you are referring to from lintian, but if testing is a good idea I see no harm in doing it and posting a new revision
<persia> bmm: http://pastebin.ca/604381
<persia> (it takes me around a minute to use a pastebin - no need to poke :) )
<bmm> persia: thanks! I'll add that test, then test the whole thing and post a revision.
<persia> bmm: Great.  I think the package is finally ready to go in :)
<bmm> persia: It actually went in once already :-D But then got rejected on the GPL
<bmm> (the RSA MD5 Algorithm, that's why it now depends on libgcrypt for that)
<bmm> persia: The rule suggested by lintian works like a charm, thanks!
<persia> bmm: If you have a gutsy chroot, you might want to use gutsy linda & lintian: as they grow older, they grow wiser.
<mruiz> dholbach: I'm using amsn in my gutsy without problems 
<ScottK> persia: Wiser or more pedantic?
<bmm> persia: yeah, I really missed that error. But dh_make should get more lintian proof to
<dholbach> mruiz: and the moved files are ok too?
<persia> ScottK: Is there really a difference?  If you're still unsure, go play shuffleboard a while, and get back to me :)
* ScottK is not quite old enough for the suffle board crowd.
<persia> bmm: Sending a patch to Debian is probably the best way to update dh_make (local changes are likely to cause confusion, and make synchronisation difficult).
<persia> ScottK: it's the opportunity for observation :)
<bmm> persia: I'll consider it
<mruiz> dholbach: sure... working without problem. It has a new gui :-)
<dholbach> mruiz: ok
<bmm> Any MOTU: ccbuild is looking for it's first advocate, feel free to take a look at the latest upload of ccbuild at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5889
* bmm loved to play shuffleboard when he was young and will probably love it again when he's old
<dholbach> mruiz: (LP: #12345), not (Closes LP: #12345)
<dholbach> mruiz: fixing that
<mruiz> ok
<mruiz> I was using my debian nomenclature 
<ScottK> dholbach: Did you see I posted clamav packages for Dapper?
<persia> I thought it matched /.*LP:\s?#?([0-9] *).*/.  Is it more restrictive?
<dholbach> ScottK: yes, but did now have time yet to look at it
<ScottK> OK.
<dholbach> persia: I don't know for sure - that's just what I used up until now and is most common
<dholbach> mruiz: uploaded
<persia> dholbach: I've been using (and recommending) "(LP: #NNNNNN)" as well, but I've not been correcting debdiffs so long as the Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed: tag appears in .changes.
<dholbach> right, I could have checked that before
<mruiz> thanks dholbach . In my next packages I will use (LP: #NNNNN)
<persia> bmm: Advocated.
<dholbach> rock on
<bmm> persia: cool! Thanks, hope nobody find a problem and if anybody does I can fix it ;-)
<bmm> persia: I can't find the upstream for dh_make, but the package description states: Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com so I'm going to do that
<persia> bmm: I'd suggest looking at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?src=dh-make.  This isn't a general recommendation for this sort of thing, but dh-make is special.
* ScottK enjoys pitti's diplomacy in #ubuntu-devel.
<Hobbsee> lol
<bmm> persia: I've posted a bug against dh_make for the [-f Makefile]  || thing, just so you know it's been done
<persia> bmm: OK.  (I neither use, nor generally agree with dh_make, but it's probably good for those that do).
<bmm> Like me :-D
<bmm> persia: in the end it's also good for anybody judging these packages, as every newbie will give you the same problems ;-)
<persia> bmm: Probably true :)
<ScottK> Hooray!
* ScottK just finished cycling through the ~130 packages owned by Debian Python Modules Team and giving back all the Ubuntu changes that make sense for Debian.
<ScottK> I got several synced and more will be syncable the next time they are uploaded ...
<PhinnFort> and they still say the Ubuntu community doesn't give anything back?
<PhinnFort> I'm having some trouble signing my package, btw
<PhinnFort> gpg claims I have no secret key available
<ScottK> PhinnFort: They don't say that in Debian Python Modules Team.  They are very open to Ubuntu participation.
<Hobbsee> specify it with -k<yourkeyid>
<Hobbsee> or put it in .bashrc
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: It already gets the right ID
<persia> PhinnFort: export DEBEMAIL to match the changelog email
<PhinnFort> Name <mail>
<PhinnFort> persia: it matches
<persia> PhinnFort: Are you using a gpg agent on feisty?
<PhinnFort> persia: kgpg
<PhinnFort> ?
<ScottK> PhinnFort: Don't use kgpg.  I could never make it work either.
<PhinnFort> the only difference between the ID's, is that KGPG lists my name as Martin Sandsmark (Standard)
<persia> PhinnFort: Ah.  You'll have difficulties.  You probably want debsign (it is fixed in gutsy).
<PhinnFort> ScottK: I'll rather fix it/track down the bug and fix it;)
<PhinnFort> persia: I try with debsign, no go
<ScottK> PhinnFort: Then that's a different issue.
<ScottK> Look at the gpg man page it tells you how to list the secret keys it has.  Make sure it actually has the secret key.
<PhinnFort> ScottK: thanks, I'm in fact already doing it;)
<persia> PhinnFort: Sorry.  You've exhausted my list of common signing issues :)
<PhinnFort> ok, found out what it was...
<PhinnFort> KGPG had made (Standard) a part of the ID
<icf7> Anyone here who'd like to comment/advocate on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5888 (Janino, a runtime Java compiler)?
<persia> icf7: The lintian output on that page has at least one thing to fix (the last shown)
<icf7> persia: oops, I just ran lintian locally. Will fix that
* ScottK thanks persia for the excuse not to think about Java.
<persia> icf7: Also, source doesn't have COPYING.
<man-di> ScottK: hehe
<man-di> I like Java
* persia suggests man-di review the package from a Java perspective :)
<man-di> damn
<man-di> persia: got me
<icf7> persia: COPYING? Sorry, I don't really get the problem. Should upstream include it? Where is the need/its content documented?
<PhinnFort> ok, what is the dput command to upload to revu?
<PhinnFort> I just dput [changesfile] , and it ran cleanly
<icf7> PhinnFort: dput revu *source.changes
<PhinnFort> ah... revu BEFORE the packagename...;)
<persia> icf7: The archive admins require that source be clearly licensed.  See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-July/001819.html
* PhinnFort misread the manpage
<persia> PhinnFort: You'll get a REJECTED mail soon :)
<PhinnFort> persia: can't wait;)
<geser> icf7: COPYING should be included by upstream and contains a copy of the license (it may have also an other name like LICENSE
<geser> )
<persia> icf7: For BSD licenses, I've also seen it in README
<PhinnFort> geser: can't he add the standard GPL license if it says it's GPL somewhere else?
<persia> PhinnFort: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonPackagingMistakes/ChangingTheOrigTarball
<PhinnFort> persia: not in the tarball, it gets in the .patch
<PhinnFort> .diff
<persia> PhinnFort: No.  It needs to be in the tarball.  See the mail URL above.
<PhinnFort> oh, ok
<geser> PhinnFort: someone fetching only the orig.tar.gz has to also get a copy of the license text
<PhinnFort> bubureacrazy
<icf7> persia: The license is already included, but in src/org/codehaus/janino/doc-files
<PhinnFort> hehe... "Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution."
<persia> PhinnFort: No, it's legal arrangements.  In most jurisdictions, it's a violation of copyright to distribute something not in the public domain without a license from the author.
<man-di> icf7: DEBIAN_DIR is always .
<man-di> icf7: you dont need to compute this
<icf7> man-di: sure, for the get-orig-source rule
<persia> icf7: Is that a common place for java packages to ship the license?  If not, I suspect you'll get a complaint from the archive admins.
<PhinnFort> persia: still bureacrazy, but now it's LEGALLY binding bureacrazy
<man-di> icf7: you dont need it, cd .. is enough
<icf7> man-di: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules defenitely states it must be callable from everywhere
* persia thinks a patch to uscan would be nice ...
<icf7> persia: If that is the official position (besides, why isn't there a offical doc listing all these issues/rules?), you honestly advise me to file a bug? What if some other distro requires the copyright file to be there or in coolcopyright/ ? 
<PhinnFort> Debian is right. Or it gets forked.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<man-di> icf7: have you tried building with java-gcj-compat-dev?
<man-di> icf7: then your pacakge could enter universe
<icf7> man-di: no, not yet.
<persia> icf7: I'm not sure (I'm not an archive admin), but just passing news.
<man-di> icf7: have you thought about submitting the package to Debian and then syncing it?
* man-di speaks as Debian Java Maintainer and possible sponsor
<persia> icf7: Note: you only need one advocate in Debian :)
<PhinnFort> ok, my package upload timed out...
<PhinnFort> and now I can't upload again
<PhinnFort> Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of bookreader_0.1.1-1ubuntu1.dsc
<persia> PhinnFort: I'll clean that.  Should take about 2 minutes.
<PhinnFort> thanks
<icf7> man-di: not yet, as I don't have any debian box here.
<persia> PhinnFort: Please try again.
<PhinnFort> thanks
<PhinnFort> hopefully it won't time out again
<man-di> icf7: ping me when you are ready to do it
<icf7> man-di: Can I install a debian development environment in less than 2GB?
<ScottK> I will mention again that if a orig.tar.gz clearly states what the license is, but merely fails to include a copy of the license, your first recorse is to ask upstream to add it, but you can, if you must, repack the tarball and add it yourself.
* ScottK got one package in that way.
<persia> PhinnFort: Was there supposed to be a bookreader_0.1.1-1ubuntu1.diff.gz?
<PhinnFort> persia: yeah?
<PhinnFort> persia: for the files in the debian/ dir?
<geser> icf7: you should do with a base installation and install then only the packages you need for building/ working on the package
<persia> PhinnFort: That's what I thought.  I didn't see it get uploaded.  Does it show in your .upload file?
<PhinnFort> hum, no
<PhinnFort> weird
<persia> PhinnFort: You probably want to regenerate your source package.  Untar'ing bookreader_0.1.1-1ubuntu1.tar.gz is probably a good place to start.
<PhinnFort> oki
<man-di> icf7: should work
<man-di> icf7: when you build only small packages
<man-di> icf7: when building eclipse I need 1 GB alone for building it
<man-di> icf7: what you need is only a sid pbuilder
<persia> man-di: Which reminds me.  How's that going?
<man-di> icf7: my sid pbuilder is around 100 MB
<man-di> persia: what is going?
<persia> man-di: The eclipse rebuilds.
<icf7> man-di: That makes it a lot more easier.
<man-di> persia: eclipse is a horror
<persia> man-di: Yes.  Somehow the current eclipse in gutsy is FTBFS, and I've not a clue to fix it.
<man-di> persia: yeah, doko needs to do it, you need to regenerate debian/control and it should work
<man-di> persia: doko works on eclipse too
<persia> man-di: Ah.  Sorry then.  I thought that was you, but if doko's on it, I'll take it off my list of things to ask you about (which is now empty :))
<man-di> persia: we are both working on it, /me in Debian, doko in Ubuntu
* man-di goes home now
<persia> man-di: Ah.  Somehow my name ended up on it with changes attributed to you, which is why I was asking.
<jekil> someone can review please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5663
<munckfish> Hi, am creating my own local modified version of a dhcp3 to add some debug output. I don't want my version num to hide official updates. Should the version be like dhcp3_3.0.4-12ubuntu4dm1 or the safer dhcp3_3.0.4-12ubuntu4.0.0dm1?
<tsmithe> hi all
<tsmithe> would anyone be available to review ubuntustudio-sounds, ubuntustudio-look and usplash-theme-ubuntustudio, please?
<tsmithe> i think they all have previously had 1 advocate
<bigon> could some one have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5890, the pkg is incoming
<tsmithe> also, could someone take a look at bug 123849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123849 in Ubuntu "Please sync ubuntustudio-screensaver from the Ubuntu Studio repository" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123849
<tsmithe> (i'm not too sure of the process for syncs, yet)
<tsmithe> thanks
<mohammad> yesterday here I asked libcommons-io-java (1.3) from debian be imported to gutsy, but it seems build was failed. but for me its build in gutsy pbuilder is fine, also I contacted "Michael Koch" the debian maintainer and he confirmed that "Builds fine for him in sid and gutsy pbuilder." 
<mohammad> I really appretiate if someone take look and builds it again
<luisbg> any motu around?
<luisbg> damn this channel is silent lately
<tonyyarusso> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<tonyyarusso> Or, close enough, since it's a US holiday time
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, it is?
<zul> yesterday was
<tsmithe> wow lucky US
<tsmithe> what was the occasion?
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: Independence Day
<zul> independence day
<tsmithe> oh of course
* tsmithe looks at calendar
<tsmithe> *feels truly ignorant now*
<tonyyarusso> meh, I only know the days for US, Canada, and Norway
<ScottK> tsmithe: Great mail to ESR yesterday.  Now you can tell all your geek friends you've taught ESR a thing or two.
<tsmithe> yep :p
<tsmithe> ScottK, would be cooler if i had geek friends who weren't on irc on this server, tho..
<ScottK> Oh.  Yes.  Well you will someday.  It's a story that, told properly, has some legs.
<superm1> what's ESR?
<ScottK> Eric S Raymond.
<superm1> ah
<ScottK> He's a new Ubuntu user and tsmithe explained some stuff to him yesterday about bug reporting procedures on the motu mailing list.
<tsmithe> superm1, he's also quite well known in the community
<superm1> what's he well known for it the community?
<tsmithe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_S._Raymond
<superm1> of course someone is well known once they are on wikipedia :)
<tsmithe> *nods*
<superm1> if anyone has a few moments, i'd appreciate a revu if possible: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5863, mythbuntu-default-settings
<slavik> could someone point me to the tutorial on properly making debs? (using checkinstall, it generates a package that tries to overwrite a file in another package)
<DktrKranz> could you please have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5884? it's a new upstream release of php-interbase, recently readded to the archives. thanks
<DktrKranz> slavik, you could look at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/
<zul> slavik: dont use checkinstall
<ScottK> slavik: The Ubuntu packaging guide is the best general documentation (What DktrKranz pointed you to), but there is a lot of information there.  With some idea of what you are trying to package, we could probably help you focus on what you need to knwo.
<zul> !checknistall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checknistall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zul> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ScottK> And yes, as zul says, not using checkinstall is a good first step.
<slavik> thanks
<bigon> could some one have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5890 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5891 ?
<ScottK> DktrKranz: That version of php-interbase is in Debian.  Any reason you didn't just request a sync?
<ScottK> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/web/php5-interbase
<DktrKranz> ScottK, that package belongs to php5 source
<DktrKranz> ubuntu's dropped it because it depends on firebird
<DktrKranz> which lies in universe
<DktrKranz> so we need to handle it separately
<DktrKranz> as a standalone source package
<ScottK> OK.  I think you need to explain that in the changelog then.
* ScottK certainly didn't know and no future maintainers will either.
<DktrKranz> I'll add it
<DktrKranz> mh
<DktrKranz> it should be already present
<DktrKranz> I'm checking
<DktrKranz> "Initial release of out-of-tree build"
<DktrKranz> is it sufficient or do I need to explain better?
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Since MOTU maintains as a team, think about a MOTU who's never touched the package before noticing it's in a separate source package while in Debian it's not.
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Help that MOTU out so he understands why it's the way it is.
<DktrKranz> ok, thanks to pointing this out
<DktrKranz> apart from that, do you see something which can be adjuested?
<ScottK> DktrKranz: That's as far as I got.  I quit reviewing when I saw it was already in Debian.
<ScottK> Didn't see any point in spending time on something I thought was just going to be archived.
<slavik> how do I install packages for pbuilder environment?
<DktrKranz> well, I update changelog with the info you suggested
<superm1> slavik, in the pbuilder env?
<superm1> or how do you install pbuilder?
<superm1> (which is your question)
<slavik> in the pbuilder environment
<superm1> as you write debian/control
<superm1> the dependencies are installed when you queue a build
<superm1> so in debian/control your source package
<superm1> will have a Depends: 
<superm1> line
<slavik> I see
<slavik> comma delimeted list?
<icf7> Different pbuilder question: What should be pbuilder's --mirror option for Debian (Sid). Do I need to add anything else except --distribution sid ?
<superm1> slavik, yes
<superm1> it's actually Build-Depends:
<slavik> ok, going to check it out ^^
<slavik> arrgs :P
<superm1> take a look at another package for an example
<superm1> just apt-get source PACKAGE, and look in the debian/ directory at the control file
<ScottK> The pbuilder scripts at http://revu.tauware.de/~laserjock/ give an easy way to set things up.  icf7: there's one there for sid.
<icf7> ScottK: Thank you.
<slavik> when the configure script for the package runs, it stops here: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<slavik> the package is libxml-parser-perl
<superm1> so add that package to the build depends 
<superm1> and rebuild the source package
<superm1> and send it back through pbuilder
<slavik> I did ...
<slavik> I don't have to edit the dsc file, right?
<superm1> well it should be generated for you when you use 'debuild -S'
<superm1> to make the source package
<slavik> I used dh_make
<slavik> ls
<superm1> i haven't used dh_make before, so i'm not too sure on its functionality
<superm1> i always build my source packages with debuild though, debuild -S -sa -i
<superm1> which is "build source package, sign it, and ignore .bzr, .svn directories"
<tsmithe> i have a package which doesn't have it's main source tree in the top-level directory, and using "cd" in debian/rules doesn't seem to work. what is the syntax for changing directory in a Makefile; or what else can i do to get around this?
<slavik> hmm, I am missing debuild :(
<ScottK> slavik: apt-get install devscripts
<ScottK> sudo ...
<slavik> installing now :)
<man-di> tsmithe: ( cd dir ; dosomething )
<tsmithe> hmm ok :)
<tsmithe> can't i just do it once per rule?
<man-di> tsmithe: make executes each command in a shell, (...) counts as one command
<tsmithe> ahha ok
<man-di> tsmithe: no
<tsmithe> thanks :)
<man-di> tsmithe: but you can but the commands on several lines when line ending with \
<slavik> err, says it can't find the debian/changelog anywhere (I am in the root of the source)
<tsmithe> man-di, yes, thanks :)
<man-di> tsmithe: like http://paste.debian.net/32116
<tsmithe> cool, cheers
<superm1> slavik, do you have a debian/changelog :)?
<slavik> now, I do
<slavik> using 'debuild' for building the deb :)
<superm1> you can use it to build the deb, but you will want to run it through pbuilder at least once to make sure that you have all the dependencies correct
<superm1> *build dependencies 
<slavik> wait, pbuilder is supposed to be run before debuild?
<superm1> well debuild -S 
<superm1> makes the source package
<superm1> you can do a normal 'debuild' however too
<slavik> source package is the ones that usually end in -dev in the repos, right?
<superm1> No, source packages are the ".dsc .diff.gz and .orig.tar.gz"
<superm1> when you use pbuilder, pbuilder build NAME.dsc
<superm1> the source packages are used to describe how to generate the binary packages
<slavik> hmm ... says it could find any signing program (pgp or gpg)
<superm1> when you upload it to revu, it will have to be signed, but in the meanwhile there is a switch to provide to debuild
<superm1> to skip the signing step
<ScottK> debuild -S -uc
* superm1 closes man debuild as ScottK is too fast for him
<slavik> rofl
<slavik> now that I have the source package ...
<slavik> ahh, the dsc is the source package
<ScottK> Now that I can upload to the archive for real, I'm very careful to only sign stuff I think I actually might want to end up there.
<slavik> looks like it is downloading all the proper (needed) packages
<superm1> how were you doing things before in pbuilder without debuilding the source package?
<slavik> if I change the debian/control build-dep, do I have to rerun debuild?
<ScottK> Yes
<slavik> k
<slavik> this is not simple at all :(
<ScottK> slavik: No it's not, but it's worth the effort in the long run.
<slavik> what type of package are the -dev packages in the repos? (the ones with headers and such)
<ScottK> Those are binary development packages of a library package.
<slavik> how are those built?
<tsmithe> man-di, could you take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28689/ ... it seems to hate configure-stamp..
<tsmithe> ( cd wired ; \        cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.sub config.sub ; \ /bin/sh: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting ")")
<slavik> ok, looks like I am getting the hang of this, somewhat
<ScottK> slavik: I haven't done one, but the general answer, I think, is very carefully.
<tsmithe> (i took line breaks out)
<ScottK> nixternal was recently working on a new library package IIRC.  Mabye he would have advice.
<icf7> ScottK: The pbuilder-sid script exits with this error message: http://pastebin.ca/604782 . What am I doing wrong? Where does the query for restricted originate?
* ScottK looks
<nixternal> ya, don't do it :)
<tsmithe> ScottK, slavik, -dev packages usually just ship the header files for the library in question, i thought
<tsmithe> maybe depend against needed development packages..
<ScottK> tsmithe: Yes, but it's built as one of the binary packages from the source.
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> so surely dh_install is all that's needed? nixternal, am i right?
<tsmithe> or is there more magic?
<tsmithe> the library itself is the hard part, i seem to recall, from dabbling when learning
<ScottK> icf7: Not sure.  I've never had that happen.
<slavik> it seems like -dev packages only have a simple script to put files in proper locations ... since it is mostly header files and static libraries
<man-di> tsmithe: why so complicated?
<nixternal> it all depends really...I have done about 4 library files now and they have all been different
<nixternal> then again, I use cdbs
* ScottK is going to go update my sid pbuilder and see if it has problems.
<tsmithe> man-di, how do you mean?
<man-di> tsmithe: wouldnt cp -f ... wired/config.sub be better than ( cd wired ; cd -f ... config.sub ) ?
<slavik> does pbuilder update it's environment when building other packages?
<tsmithe> man-di, damn i'm not thinking straing
<tsmithe> *straight
<tsmithe> (not feeling particularly well :) )
<tsmithe> thanks :)
<man-di> tsmithe: get well
<man-di> tsmithe: and take a break
<man-di> tsmithe: do a walk
<man-di> tsmithe: this helps
<tsmithe> thanks - if only it wasn't raining :)
<man-di> tsmithe: there is no wrong weather, only wrong clothes
<icf7> ScottK: Thank you again
<tsmithe> man-di, very true. i'll go out :)
<tsmithe> the dog will like it too
<tsmithe> brb!
<man-di> tsmithe: have fun
<ScottK> icf7: It's working for me.
<ScottK> How did you call the script?
<icf7> ScottK: pbuilder-sid create
<tsmithe> man-di, before i go, should i generate the configure script in rules, or do that and include it in the diff.gz, or repack the orig? (i know the latter is not nice, but i've already had to dfsg-ise it)
<jeromeg> can any motu delete a package from universe/multiverse or is there a special procedure ?
<tsmithe> in fact, anyone of course, can answer
<man-di> tsmithe: personally I prefer to regenerate the autotools stuff once and add it to the package as a patch in debian/patches
<ScottK> icf7: I'd have expected that to work.
<tsmithe> man-di, makes sense
<man-di> tsmithe: makes upstream uprades more easy
<ScottK> icf7: Maybe it's a connectivity issue or something.  Try again in a bit?
<icf7> ScottK: Me too, and I got the same error when calling pbuilder manually
<tsmithe> yeah - thanks :)
<icf7> ScottK: I did, ~4 times to make sure I don't report my bugs
<ScottK> OK.  Not sure what to tell you then.
<icf7> ScottK: I'm testing it on another machine, let's see
<man-di> tsmithe: another tipp
<jeromeg> anyone can help me please ?
<tsmithe> man-di, yep
<man-di> tsmithe: ( cd dir ; make ) vs. make -C dir
<man-di> tsmithe: I think you can just avoid using ( ) in your debian/rules
<tsmithe> ah yes
<tsmithe> i forgot all about -C
<tsmithe> thanks lots
<man-di> mohammad: hello
<man-di> mohammad: I'm Michael Koch
<mohammad> hello 
<mohammad> man-di: thank you for your response (in email)
<man-di> mohammad: I wonder which version of commons-io do you want to merge to gutsy
<slavik> ok, I think it build successfully
<mohammad> man-di: 1.3.1.dfsg.1-1 http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libcommons-io-java
<slavik> where does pbuilder put the debs it creates?
<slavik> ahh, found it :P
<man-di> mohammad: thats really strang
<mohammad> man-di: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libcommons-io-java the source version is 1.3.1.dfsg but the binary version is 1.0-3
<man-di> mohammad: I generate comparison between gutsy and sid on daily basis and it tells me gutsy has 1.3.1.dfsg which it clearly not has
<mohammad> man-di: take a look at this page http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libcommons-io-java
<man-di> mohammad: I did
<slavik> so, when I add packages to build-depend line in the debian/control, does the required package get added to the pbuilder environment?
<man-di> mohammad: I currently wonder about multidistrodtools
<man-di> mohammad: I think that was in sync already
<man-di> mohammad: back to work
<man-di> mohammad: I build the package locally in an uptodate gusty pbuilder and it worked
<man-di> mohammad: I think you should just file a sync bug and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<mohammad> man-di: I did the same thing and I confirmed that in gutsy pbuilder it works for me as well
<geser> slavik: yes, it gets installed before the package building begins in pbuilder
<man-di> mohammad: cool, so file the bug and enjoy your work ;-)
<slavik> hmm, I can't find the deb ... where should I look for it?
<mohammad> man-di: I am quite new would you please let me know how I can subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<jeromeg> is there any special procedure to follow to ask for a package to be removed from multiverse ?
<man-di> mohammad: write the bug report
<man-di> mohammad: when its in launchpad there is a menu on the left side, one point is "subscribe others"
<tsmithe> man-di, thanks so much; it's building :D now i can leave it, and go out!
<icf7> ScottK: The pbuilder-sid is a configuration problem, sorry for asking.
<man-di> tsmithe: hehe, enjoy your time without packaging and come back with new powers
<slavik> error: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/glade3/modules/libgladegtk.so', which is also in package libgladeui-1-5
<geser> slavik: the builds debs get copied to /var/cache/pbuilder/results/
<slavik> what is the proper way to "fix" that?
<tsmithe> man-di, heh :)
<geser> jeromeg: which package do you want get removed?
<jeromeg> geser : it has been asked in a bug report to remove f-prot-installer
<slavik> hmm, looks like just a generic conflict, since that package is version 3.2 ...
<jeromeg> geser : bug 124257
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124257 in f-prot-installer "[Remove]  Please remove f-prot-installer from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124257
<jeromeg> geser : debian marked it has obsolete
<jeromeg> s/has/as
<geser> jeromeg: I filed that bug report :)
<slavik> hmm, how would I add an icon for the packages?
<icf7> ScottK: If you or someone else ever encounter mysterious fetch errors in pbuilder, check twice COMPONENTS is not set anywhere
<jeromeg> geser : lol
<jeromeg> geser : then I think you've done everything right :)
<jeromeg> geser : motus can do that or no ?
<xxxxx1> bye all
<geser> jeromeg: yes, now I only need to wait till the archive admins process it
<jeromeg> geser : ok thank you
<ScottK> icf7: No problem.  Glad you got it working.
<icf7> Is there an overview of variables preset in debian/rules? If yes, could someone point me to it?
<man-di> icf7: the make manual and if you use CDBS the CDBS source code
<slavik> what is the procedure to build a development package?
<geser> slavik: you mean that your source-package produces a -dev deb?
<nixternal> how many advocates does it take to screw in a light bulb?
<nixternal> err, I mean how many do you need in REVU before a package gets uploaded?
<geser> two
<geser> for NEW packages
<nixternal> ok, thought so, just wanted to double check
<nixternal> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5863
<nixternal> one down, one to go :)
<geser> nixternal: do you know if the package is managed in bzr?
<nixternal> according to the rules file, I would have to say yes
<effie_jayx> tauware... in my city's local dialect that reseambles to taguara which means a place for cheap beer ;)
<superm1> geser, yes it is
<nixternal> it screams bzr :)
<geser> superm1: what about adding the bzr location into the control files?
<superm1> geser, the debian/ directory isn't in bzr
<superm1> everything else is however
<superm1> i thought that that X-Vcs line was for when you managed debian/ in bzr?
<geser> then forget what I said
<nixternal> hehe :)
<nixternal> sorry, I should have told you checked out bzr to check that as well :)
<superm1> geser, is that where we should be going in terms of packages though, managing the debian/ directory in a seperate branch ?
<geser> superm1: if you have already everything else in bzr, it would be good to have the debian dir there also
<superm1> in the same branch?
<Qball> Seveas: where you been.
<superm1> the way persia was explaining things to me, its a good idea to use bzr for upstream rather than doing a debian native package
<geser> superm1: ask dholbach :) he has probably more experience with packages being in bzr than me
<mohammad> man-di: I reported the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124275 thank you for your help :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124275 in Ubuntu "sync bug for  libcommons-io-java(1.3.1.dfsg.1-1)" [Undecided,New]  
<superm1> for at least this revision of it then, i'll just keep upstream in bzr and later move the debian/ directory into the appropriate place if it will be managed by a bzr branch too
<ScottK> superm1: Just don't include /debian in your orig.tar.gz when you release it.
<superm1> ScottK, so the idea of having debian/ in bzr, does that mean you would use bzr-buildpackage to get it and build it?
<geser> superm1: about the licensing: you should probably a verbatim copy of the license text into the orig.tar.gz but I'm not sure in this case
<superm1> because of it being a native package?
<ScottK> superm1: I have trouble spelling bzr, let alone using it.  
<man-di> mohammad: have you subscribed u-u-s? otherwise noone will look at the bug
<ScottK> superm1: A full text copy of the license is an archive requirement.
<superm1> ScottK, look at the xubuntu-default-settings source
<mohammad> man-di: Ubuntu Sponsors for universe has been subscribed to this bug. (yes) 
<superm1> there is no full copy of the license text shipped with the source package
<superm1> just the reference in debian/copyright
<ScottK> superm1: Doens't matter.  Today it'll get you rejected.  Pitti sent mail to the motu list earlier in the week complaining MOTUs have been insufficiently vigilant about the issue.
<superm1> okay.  easy enough to add.  I'll get it in there then :)
<geser> mohammad: I've rejected this bug as we can't sync it. we already have this source in gutsy.
<man-di> geser: the source is in gutsy already?
<geser> mohammad: this probably needs a retry on the buildds
<man-di> geser: but why is the binary package so old?
<geser> commons-io | 1.3.1.dfsg.1-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<geser> FTBFS: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7543640/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.commons-io_1.3.1.dfsg.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<man-di> that is why my multidistrotools said its in sync
<man-di> geser: that bug should be fixed since that time
<geser> man-di: I asked pitti for a retry on the buildds
<man-di> geser: thx
<mohammad> geser: thanks
<geser> np
<PhinnFort> how long should it take for my package to appear on http://revu.tauware.de/?
<tsmithe> 5-10 mins, usually
<PhinnFort> ok
<PhinnFort> 15 mins?
<geser> PhinnFort: are you in the ubuntu-motu-contributor team?
<PhinnFort> geser: I think so
<PhinnFort> geser: at least my launchpad account says so
<PhinnFort> maybe I need to update my openpgp keys
<PhinnFort> nope
<geser> PhinnFort: you need probably someone who can look up on REVU what's going on
<PhinnFort> geser: you know of anyone who's actually here, or should I just ping randomly?
<PhinnFort> siretart: ping
<geser> it looks like most who can do it, are right now not here or away
<siretart> PhinnFort: huh?
<mohammad> man-di, geser: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/source/lucene2 is not merged in gutsy. Does it need a retry on the buildds? 
<PhinnFort> siretart: my package won't show up on revu.tauware.de
<PhinnFort> siretart: you where listed on the wiki-page
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> bookreader is the program I'm creating a .deb for
<geser> mohammad: FTBFS: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8101650/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.lucene2_2.1.0-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented
<geser> try 'dpkg-reconfigure debconf' to select a frontend other than noninteractive
<geser> mohammad: the problem is that sun-java want a confirmation for the license on install which doesn't work on the buildds
<mohammad> man-di, geser: I see. what is the solution? is it possilble to use java-compat-dev instead of sun jdk for lucene2?
<superm1> geser, ScottK  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5893 I added a license in upstream and I added the debian directory to the bzr branch, and modified my get-orig-source rule, is there anything else special to do?
<superm1> for X-Vcs
<man-di> mohammad: lucene2 is very new und not good packaging
<jussi01> hmmmm, why is my memory so bad? could someone remind me how to get source out of .dsc files, please?
<geser> superm1: I guess that's all, but I haven't looked in Debian policy about this field
<ScottK> jussi01: dget -x name.dsc?
<superm1> jussi01, dpkg-source -x *dsc
<superm1> is what i've done normally
<jussi01> thanks :)
<geser> mohammad: either wait till the sun java compiler gets freed or check if the package can also be build with one of the free java compilers
<Kmos> Adri2000: http://dad.dunnewind.net/main.php -> bug
<Adri2000> Kmos: eh, you are very quick :)
<Adri2000> I'm fixing it
<Adri2000> (my fault)
<Kmos> :-)
<Adri2000> Kmos: fixed
<Kmos> nice
<jekil> anyone can review please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5663
<icf7> how can I examine a deb file (see the files packed/meta information)?
<crimsun> dpkg-deb(1)
<icf7> crimsun: Thank you.
<mohammad> can anyone review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5883 please?
<geser> mohammad: I gave it a quick look and it looks good
<mohammad> geser: thank you. would you please let me know How I can find someone to advocate it?
<mohammad> geser: do you know any motu who knows Arabic and/or interested in Arabic fonts?
<crimsun> it looks fine; I'll advocate it.
<crimsun> is the intent to get this into universe then file an M.I.R.?
<mohammad> crimsun: ammm .. what is an M.I.R. ?
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<crimsun> the source & binary packages would need to be promoted to the main component for it to be useful.
<superm1> crimsun, do you have a few for another revu?
<crimsun> superm1: sure, upid?
<superm1> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5893
<mohammad> crimsun: thank you for advocating :)
<ScottK> mohammad: I'm looking too.
<Q-FUNK> mohammad: does it cover farsi or just the basic arabic set?
<geser> crimsun: you surely meant that a MIR is only needed if the packages should be included in main (and not only universe)
<mohammad> ScottK: yes I think It covers persian (farsi) 
<mohammad> ScottK: Persian has 4 more letters than Arabic and Scheherazade covers all of them.
<ScottK> mohammad: You do need to set an Ubuntu maintainer address.  As long as you and crimsun are OK with it, I'll make that change if I don't find anything else.
<ScottK> Interesting.
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-06
<crimsun> geser: of course, that's why I asked if he planned on filing an M.I.R. to have it in gutsy/main.
<mohammad> ScottK, crimsun: Thank you. this package will be my first contribution in ubuntu reps :)
<ScottK> mohammad: Uploaded.  Thank you for contributing.  Everyone having access to Ubuntu in their own language is an important value in Ubuntu, so this contribution is particularly appreciated.
<superm1> thx crimsun.
<crimsun> whew, thank goodness my ttf- upload failed ;)
<ScottK> What, you uploaded it too?
<crimsun> (this caf's wifi is wonky)
<crimsun> no, I attempted, but it failed
<crimsun> rsync error: unexplained error (code 130) at rsync.c(271) [sender=2.6.9] 
<crimsun> your upload is [or should be]  the accepted one
<ScottK> I got an accepted message, so we're good.
<shawarma> crimsun: You rsync your uploads?
<ScottK> mohammad: It has to be manually accepted by the archive admins, so it will be a while before it's actually published.  
<crimsun> shawarma: to a trusted remote host.
<shawarma> crimsun: Ah, from which you do the actual upload?
<crimsun> I dput from there.  Yes.
<shawarma> That's pretty much what I do when on a questionable connection, too.
<mohammad> ScottK, crimsun:  thanks
<ScottK> mohammad: No, thank you.  You did the hard work here.  Welcome to the club....
<superm1> ScottK, I need one more on mythbuntu-default-settings yet, would you be able to look that over as well?
<crimsun> err?
<crimsun> you already have 2 +1s on mythbuntu-default-settings
<superm1> crimsun, did you upload?
<superm1> oh whoops :)
<crimsun> I'm working on that
<ScottK> superm1: No.  Unfortunately I have to be on the road in roughtly 120 seconds.
<ScottK> Ah.  Looks like you're OK anyway.
<ScottK> roughtly/roughly
* ScottK enjoys tsmithe continuing to instruct esr on the motu list ....
<ScottK> See you all later.  Have a good $TIME_OF_DAY.
<crimsun> l8r
<crimsun> *headdesk*
<crimsun> `sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1300`, and voila, we're in business again.
<crimsun> reviewing ubuntustudio* source packages on REVU now.
<icf7> Could someone nuke http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5888 ?
<crimsun> why for?
<icf7> crimsun: Has been renamed and will enter through Debian.
<crimsun> archived for now.
<icf7> crimsun: Thanks
<_16aR_> has anyone know how to register env variable in debian package ?
<_MMA_> crimsun: Thanx.
<crimsun> _16aR_: more precisely, please?
<gnomefreak> when you use nautilus to connect to ftp server and it prompts you for password and user name even though you always hit always remember, what app is that a problem with?
<crimsun> gnome-keyring.gnome-keyring-manager |   2.18.0-2 |         gutsy | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> gnome-keyring-manager  <--
<gnomefreak> thats what i was afraid of
<gnomefreak> crimsun: ty trying to file bug but LP isnt playing nicely
<_16aR_> crimsun: for example, my soft checks a custom env var to look for medias 
<_16aR_> at runtime, it checks the DELTA_DATA env to prepend it before each media needed by the game (texture sounds, models)
<_16aR_> so that it can load them
<crimsun> _16aR_: that sounds like a runtime executable thing, not a packaging thing - or am I missing something?
<_16aR_> crimsun:  yes, but without this env var , every launch of the prog and further developped programs will fail loading the media. quite annoying
<crimsun> _16aR_: ok, confirm if I understand your statements.  You'd like a user-specific or global environment variable to be seeded at user login for your package?
<_16aR_> crimsun: since every user could launch or develop an app, I think a global env would be cool
<persia> _16aR_: perhaps the software could supply a default value for this variable in a global configuration script, which could be patched (if required) in packaging, and use the default variable if the environment variable is not configured?
<_16aR_> but i may not know every aspect of packaging a distrib, so...
<_16aR_> persia: yes. It's a kind of $PATH var
<_16aR_> in fact, it is
<_16aR_> it is a path where to look for files to load in the app
<crimsun> persia's suggestion is worth investigating.
<crimsun> e.g., conditionally source [well, '.' /etc/foo/bar]  and modify $PATH as appropriate
<_16aR_> so it should be included in the libraries ?
<_16aR_> by default, it looks in the . dir
<_16aR_> otherwise it looks in the DELTA_DATA dir
<crimsun> is this environment variable something you _want_ the user to set?
<crimsun> i.e., if you're providing files that will be in $DELTA_DIR and hence will be needed, why not simply look there?
<LaserJock> evening all
<antioxid> i will compile email-claws, in repository is libetpan 0.48 , but 0.49 is needed
<LaserJock> crimsun: all moved?
<crimsun> mostly.
<LaserJock> crimsun: is it nice so far?
<crimsun> quite.  Had lunch with Scott(K) earlier this afternoon.  Finding all the free wifi spots in D.C.
<LaserJock> awesome
<LaserJock> what area of D.C. are you in?
<crimsun> I live in MD, but I commute to NW D.C. and Baltimore.
<ajmitch> hello crimsun, LaserJock 
<crimsun> 'lo ajmitch 
<LaserJock> I got to ride the subway a fair amount for the National American Chemical Society meeting last fall
<ajmitch> I bet that was exciting ;)
<LaserJock> I found a motel 6 out by the pentagon
<LaserJock> and had to ride 20 min each way to the conference center in the middle of DC
<crimsun> hehe
<crimsun> yeah, I'm on Green/Yellow and Orange daily.
<LaserJock> that motel 6 was $105/night
<zul> hey
<LaserJock> hi zul 
<crimsun> hey zul, how's the young one?
<LaserJock> well, I really can't imagine living in the DC area but it was fun riding around the subway for a week
<zul> crimsun: good kind of cranky right now because he pulled out his feeding tube
<LaserJock> yikes, is that easy to get back in?
<zul> i cant do it, have to wait until my wife gets home
<ajmitch> ouch
<zul> yeah so he is crying every 2 minutes..
<zul> its not like we dont feed him
<LaserJock> but of course he thinks it's been days since you fed him last
<zul> yeppers
<crimsun> zul: ah.  And how are his folks doing?
<zul> very tired...
* zul goes to feed the little stinker
<crimsun> :-)
<LaserJock> darn, my swap/resume is still messed up
<LaserJock> my swap partition has a new UUID every time I reboot it seems
<LaserJock> I hope somebody gets some use out of the switch to UUIDs because it's been nothing but trouble for me
<luisbg> hey Jordan
<luisbg> I see no purpose for UUID
<crimsun> it works for a few limited use cases of mine
<luisbg> using the location /dev/sda3 is much cleaner, and gives much more less problems
<crimsun> e.g., I have a bunch of external usb drives
<ajmitch> luisbg: just because it gives less problems for you, doesn't mean that it is better
<ajmitch> I have SATA drives where the BIOS order is quite different from the kernel detection order
<luisbg> ajmitch, it seams to give problems to LaserJock but I guess that if it's more problems for him, it doesn't mean it's worse
<ajmitch> though I do use RAID on top of LVM for them (and so I can use the /dev/mapper/... syntax for filesystems)
<ajmitch> the main reason was the switch from hdX to sdX
<ajmitch> which really could get confusing when you have a mix of SATA & PATA devices
<LaserJock> it does seem useful for often changing things, like USB sticks
<luisbg> if I place the UUID in my laptop the kernel panics, just changing it to sdX location fixes it
<luisbg> it's nice both things can be used
<LaserJock> but I think it was Keybuk that was saying people shouldn't us /dev/sdX anymore
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what else we're supposed to use, I'm not sure if LABEL= works everywhere UUID does and I'm not sure how I'm supposed to find what the LABEL is
<ajmitch> vol_id?
<LaserJock> so what if it doesn't have a label?
<luisbg> gotta leave
<luisbg> LaserJock, talk to you soon =)
<luisbg> ciao ajmitch 
<LaserJock> cya lucas 
<LaserJock> luisbg rather
<luisbg> ;) cya
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I do confess to only using UUID for /boot
<LaserJock> well, it *was* working for swap so I must have done something
<ajmitch> cryptoswap? :)
<LaserJock> but it's kinda difficult to know what all I need to change
<ajmitch> the only reason the swap UUID shoudl change would be if mkswap was being run on startup
<LaserJock> hmm
<ajmitch> again, on my laptop I use the lvm name for swap
<LaserJock> well, yes, that makes sense to me
* ajmitch would prefer lvm-by-default
<LaserJock> but I don't understand why it would be running mkswap
<LaserJock> I"m still afraid of LVM, I don't know that I'd be all that happy with lvm-by-default :-)
<superm1> LaserJock, i'm joining in this conv a bit late, but is LVM supported in ubiquity's partman yet?
<ajmitch> there's nothing to be afraid of :)
<ajmitch> superm1: no
<superm1> okay thats what i thought...
<persia> LaserJock: LVM is tasty and good for you.
<superm1> so any lvm-by-default spec would be a few releases away anyhow
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> all this is in a spec somewhere
<LaserJock> well, it seems too easy to make a mess with LVM
<StevenK> How? I've not managed to tie myself in a knot with it.
<superm1> my biggest worry is that its too easy to lose data when you start spanning it across multiple drives
<superm1> whereas with mount points instead, you only lose a little
<persia> superm1: No reason you can't use mount points AND LVM.
<crimsun> that's a false sense of security, really.
<StevenK> superm1: In servers, we use RAID 1 and LVM on top of that.
<superm1> that would be the smarter way to go, but at that point why not RAID 0+1?
<StevenK> With only 2 disks?
<StevenK> These are 1RU rackmount servers.
<superm1> ah right
<StevenK> Then again, even with more than 2 drives, I can't see why to use RAID0+1.
<LaserJock> well, I don't have much of a need for LVM
<persia> StevenK: Depends on your IO and uptime requirements.  If you've large IO, and have high uptime requirements, it's useful (although most of the time RAID5+spare is a better allocation of 4 drives).
<LaserJock> and I've blown away partitions and volume groups, etc. trying to figure things out
<StevenK> LaserJock: Then your method of figuring stuff out is too destructive. :-P
<LaserJock> StevenK: exactly
<crimsun> he plays with lasers.  It's probably normal. ;)
<LaserJock> so my cost/benefit hasn't really gone in favor of LVM
<persia> LaserJock: With lvm-by-default, that would become somebody else's problem, and it would just work.
<StevenK> Except when it breaks.
<persia> right
<ajmitch> the only time I've had issues with LVM like that, was due to my own stupidity & not checking before rm -rf 
<LaserJock> well, it's lvm-by-default on Fedora/openSUSE that usually messes me up
<ajmitch> ie, completely unrelated to LVM
<chillywilly> hi
<ajmitch> hello
<LaserJock> if I had a real reason to use LVM I suppose I'd go ahead an figure it out
<LaserJock> but I don't have multiple linux drive, or big drives
<LaserJock> I think mostly I'm just an idiot with those kinds of things
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
* StevenK quotes LaserJock out of context.
<LaserJock> since I seem to be the only one that has problems with it
<persia> LaserJock: I doubt that: it's a different way of thinking about drives and data, and it really helps to have either several drives or a really big one that need management to learn.
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock!
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch!
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee 
<nixternal> howdy
<nixternal> I had to stop with the hola cuz LaserJock stole it from me :)
<LaserJock> hola nixternal 
<LaserJock> ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<ajmitch> nixternal!!!
<nixternal> ajmitch!!!
<Hobbsee> it's the vista lover!
<Hobbsee> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
* nixternal wishes he had some money
<nixternal> I need to figure out how to afford some RDRAM and a new hard drive for this free p4 server I got
<ajmitch> RDRAM? throw out that motherboard
<LaserJock> I've got 3 computers at work with RDRAM
<StevenK> Rambus, isn't it?
<LaserJock> yeah, that's why my machines at work only have 256MB of it
<ajmitch> expensive stuff
<gpocentek> morning
<LaserJock> tritium!
<LaserJock> gpocentek!
<tritium> Hi LaserJock :)
<Hobbsee> hiya gpocentek!
<gpocentek> hi LaserJock :)
<gpocentek> hi Hobbsee, hi tritium 
<tritium> LaserJock: congratulations are in order, yes?
<tritium> hi gpocentek 
<LaserJock> tritium: maybe ;-)
<tritium> That's awesome, LaserJock.  Way to go :)
<LaserJock> thanks
<jsgotangco> what happened?
<jsgotangco> --> still trying to wake up
<tritium> Hey there, jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hi!
<ajmitch> hello jsgotangco, tritium 
<tritium> ajmitch!
<tritium> Buenas noches, amigos.
<ajmitch> tritium: bye
<tritium> Talk to you soon.
* ajmitch wonders what LaserJock was being congratulated for this time
<LaserJock> Treenaks: cya
<LaserJock> blah
<LaserJock> stupid xchat ;-)
<LaserJock> tritium: cya
<LaserJock> ajmitch: core-dev
<tritium> ajmitch: late congrats for core-dev
<ajmitch> rather late, I'm sure you've been around since he became core-dev :)
* tritium hangs his head in shame
<ajmitch> aw
* ajmitch wasn't trying to be mean, it just comes naturally
<tritium> No worries, ajmitch.  /me heads to bed...
<ajmitch> bye!
<persia> I'm filing removal bugs for packages removed from Debian.  Can anyone think of a reason we might want to keep these?  The only thing that's coming to mind for me is patent-related stuff for multiverse, but any other reasons I shouldn't file bugs would be welcome.
<ceros> anyone here familiar with the freedesktop menu-spec and if debian supports it?
<persia> ceros: Somewhat, and not officially, but most of the time.
<ceros> persia: will it work for KDE and Gnome?
<ceros> persia: should rephrase that, is it supported in KDE and Gnome?
<persia> ceros: It should, but there may be some customisations to the menus (as we have in Ubuntu) that may cause some confusion.
<persia> ceros: I think both upstreams strive for compatibility, but it's been a moving target until recently.
<ceros> do you happen to know how kdevelop and kdesdk installs the submenus?
<ceros> that's what I've been trying to figure out
<persia> ceros: Not at all, sorry.  I'd guess that the contents of /etc/xdg/menus may be helpful, but I can't be sure.  Also, you might find something useful in /usr/share/desktop-directories/
<ceros> thanks persia
<ceros> i think i've  figured it out now
<persia> ceros: Great!  How does it work?  (I mostly use GNOME or xfce menus, so I'm curious about KDE).
<nixternal> persia: they tend to work with kde as well
<LaserJock> it's basically the same
<LaserJock> KDE just implements submenus
<persia> nixternal: Right.  For .desktop files I'm confident about KDE: it's more the mechansim for building menus, default search paths, etc.
<persia> LaserJock: Dynamically when the menu gets too large?  Is this in /etc/xdg/?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> well, they aren't on until there is something in them
<LaserJock> if I remember right
<ceros> persia: let me make sure before i explain
<persia> ceros: Thanks.
<LaserJock> but like there is an Education/Science menu
<persia> LaserJock: That sounds like an improvement.  My menus are a little crowded.
<LaserJock> gnome specifically doesn't do that
<ScottK> persia: About the removal bugs...  What would you think about sending the list to devel-discuss to see if anyone objects.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> there has always been a bit of a philosophical element to that
<persia> ScottK: I'd think it was a waste of time.  Things like exim (replaced by exim4) or 3ddesktop (dead upstream, no ubuntu uploads, beryl is better) are obvious.  When I trim a bit, a mail might be more useful.
<LaserJock> i.e. Universe is the place where *everything* in free software can live
<ScottK> persia: What is gained by removing them?
<StevenK> Less archive space, for one.
<LaserJock> I think some people in the past haven't wanted any packages removed
<Hobbsee> ScottK: less bugs in the archive, less space
<Hobbsee> er, more space
<persia> LaserJock: I completely agree with *everything* in free software, but leftovers from package transitions (exim), things that just don't work in ubuntu (modutils), things that were renamed ages ago (laptop-mode), etc.  are just cruft.
<ScottK> If it's buggy and broken, sure, but hard drive space is pretty cheap.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: bandwidth is not
<ScottK> True.
<LaserJock> if nobody is using them and there aren't many of them than both arguments are somewhat mute
<persia> ScottK: But triage time to chase bugs for things that we can't or don't care to support isn't cheap.
<ScottK> Sure.
<StevenK> ScottK: And when you're mirroring a complete shedload, it isn't fair for Ubuntu to turn around and say "You now need twice the space to mirror Ubuntu, sorry."
<LaserJock> that is to say, if people are using them enough that there are bug reports you can hardly say "this package is dead"
<ScottK> I think there is probably some stuff that's obvious cruft and should go, but if people still find stuff useful, just because Debian dumped it, doesn't mean we should.
<ScottK> They sometimes remove stuff for reasons that would be irrelevant in Ubuntu.
<persia> LaserJock: But they shouldn't be.  There were about 25 open bugs being ignored against "laptop-mode" a month or so ago.  About 5 of them applied to "laptop-mode-tools", and the rest were because the user installed the wrong package.
<LaserJock> well, I don't know that we should be avoiding triage work by removing packages
<persia> ScottK: Right.  Anything not obviously cruft or illegal to distribute (freecraft comes to mind), I'll not ask for removal without seeking a wider opinion.
<persia> LaserJock: Not "avoiding triage work", but rather rendering it unnecessary by reducing user confusion.
<ScottK> Sounds good to me.
<LaserJock> note that I'm not opposed to removals, I'm just saying that some people (including Mark) think Universe should be a vast playground of all FLOSS
<persia> LaserJock: Right.  As mentioned before, I agree with that :)
<LaserJock> hence why we have apt-get.org stuff
<persia> (and open REVU)
<StevenK> Wah. ScottK, think about it. If Debian don't maintain it, we have to.
<Hobbsee> of course...are we willing to maintain this stuff, which debian has removed?
<LaserJock> even though that is largely dead/unmaintainable/uncool stuff
<persia> Hobbsee: As long as there is an upstream, why not?
<Hobbsee> persia: because upstream dont package it, and who's going to go and make sure they're all updated
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: and the question is if we *have* to maintain it
<persia> Hobbsee: cruft checkers :)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: well, someone has to, else it rots
<LaserJock> that's the point
<Hobbsee> and if debian isnt, then it becomes our problem
<LaserJock> I've heard some people pretty much say that was fine
<LaserJock> somebody might pick it up, who knows :-)
<persia> LaserJock: Now there's where we differ.  Rotting is bad - either we should get it up to date (on a best-effort basis), or we don't want it.
<LaserJock> that's were it would be nice to get a general opinion on Universe
<LaserJock> or some direction at least
<ScottK> Actually I think our quality problems are more with new stuff than old bitrot stuff.
<StevenK> I agree with persia, for what it's worth.
* ScottK unsubbed pythonistas from exaile because the bugmail was just more than I could bear to read.
<ScottK> There's a balance here and there is no exact right answer.
<ScottK> I think what persia said about removal of obvious cruft and ask about the rest is reasonable.
<LaserJock> I just don't want there to be a big difference in expectation
* ScottK might think that a Sendmail package is a waste since after all we've got a perfectly good Postfix package....
<ScottK> Not to mention Exim4...
<StevenK> And all three are well maintained, so why kill them?
<StevenK> Which means vi, kate, gedit and every other editor should be killed because emacs exists?
* ScottK was joking about the specifics, but one man's cruft due to age/redundancy in the archive is another man's essential package.
<StevenK> There is the point of choice, and also one of where do we draw the line?
<ScottK> Speaking of removals....
* ScottK has been wondering what to do about pypy.  1.0.0-1 was FTBFS and so I asked for a sync of 1.0.0-2 since it's changelog promised a fix to FTBFS.  Guess what ...  Yep.. FTBFS again.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: as to whether it's the place for everything, or it's something that has some level of QA?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: afaics, canonical doesnt care about it to a great extent - as in, they dont support it
<Hobbsee> of course, the quality of it does make a large part of the quality of ubuntu, by sheer package count
<ajmitch> ScottK: and your testbuild of pypy worked?
* ScottK declines to answer on the grounds that the answer might tend to incriminate me.
* ScottK decides to add pypy to the TODO due to guilt list.
* ScottK will say it isn't any more FTBFS than it was before I asked for the sync.
<Hobbsee> haha
<ScottK> That's on the list for after I convince Hobbsee to upload my gnupg update (which will be after I make it work right).
<Hobbsee> hah
<ScottK> You laugh, but that one wasn't a joke.
<Hobbsee> well, i realise that - but you're asking someoen to sponsor an upload, right after you admit to not test building..
<ScottK> Sure.  I realize the theory isn't perfect, but I figured there was no downside risk on that one.
<ceros> persia: the reason why there's submenus installed for kdevelop is because there are entries already specified for kdevelop under /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu
<ceros> oh
<ceros> persia:
* persia is rapidly running out of spare monitors
<ceros> persia: the reason why there's submenus installed for kdevelop is because there are entries already specified for kdevelop under /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu
<Hobbsee> ScottK: :)
<persia> ceros: Ah.  That makes sense.  Thanks.
<ceros> persia: yep, they have an extra category which is X-KDE-KDevelopIDE
<ceros> which is used with the kdevelop .desktop files
<ceros> read up on http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html
<ceros> and read the section titled "Merging"
<persia> ceros: Right.  I know how it's supposed to work, just didn't know how KDE did it.  I'm glad to hear it's the sensible way.
<ceros> one thing though, the spec says to put custom menu files under $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/menus/applications-merged/
<ceros> yet kde only offers /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged
<ceros> is it the same for gnome?
<ceros> by the way, this announcement was made on the fourth
<ceros> this one: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2007/07/msg00000.html
<LaserJock> bah, does anybody know of any good places to get clipart for linux?
<ceros> i see that gutsy will use /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged as far as kdebase-data is concerned
<ceros> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=kdebase-data&version=gutsy&arch=all
<ceros> anyone here know if gnome will do the same
<ceros> ?
<LaserJock> ceros: what do you mean exactly?
<ceros> LaserJock: what i'm trying to do with some packages i'm making is to provide a custom submenu for them
<LaserJock> ok
<ceros> for instance if a game has a gui configuration window and the main game launcher
<ceros> i want to create a subment and add the appropriate links in that submenu
<LaserJock> won't happen in Gnome
<ceros> not even with gnome-menu?
<LaserJock> no
<ceros> why?
<LaserJock> because Gnome doesn't like submenus
<ceros> i take it you mean the Gnome developers, right?
<LaserJock> and that's not really the way the XDG spec is designed
<LaserJock> it has categories
<LaserJock> and menu items fall into those categories
<ceros> but the spec says "By convention, third parties may add new <Menu> files in this location to create their own sub-menus."
<LaserJock> right, but that doesn't me Gnome has to honor that
<LaserJock> *mean
<LaserJock> hmm, it might work
<ceros> so this means that gnome won't have custom submenus
<ceros> huh?
<LaserJock> in general Gnome doesn't do that
<LaserJock> but I just tried some stuff locally
<LaserJock> dropping something in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<LaserJock> so I guess it's doable, I'm just not sure that Gnome likes people doing that
<ceros> well, i would like to create packages that doesn't mess with a user's home path
<LaserJock> exactly
<ceros> when you say Gnome, are you referring to the developers or the program?
<LaserJock> developers
<LaserJock> that's why I said it appears to be doable (the programs work)
<ceros> ok, well isn't this about Ubuntu and Debian
<ceros> ?
<LaserJock> why?
<LaserJock> I thought it was about Gnome's implementation of XDG
* calc coughs at debian menu format
* LaserJock gives calc a slap on the back
<calc> perhaps i should have stuck around and gotten bill to get rid of the debian spec and transition to xdg completely :\ oh well too late now
* calc wrote menu-xdg in hopes bill would get the idea and drop debian menu format
<LaserJock> I'm really not sure why it's kept
<ceros> what i'm after is finding a standard way to support custom submenus through different desktop environments
<ceros> whether it be Gnome, KDE, Enlightenment, XFCE, etc
<calc> LaserJock: well the main reason is not very many window managers supported and probably still don't support the fdo standard one
<LaserJock> calc: but in general you can convert an xdg menu into many window manager's menus
<calc> LaserJock: however it shouldn't be that hard to write a parser to convert from fdo standard to their window manager format
<calc> LaserJock: true and that is the reason against there still being a debian format instead of just using fdo one
<LaserJock> I think you can do it with openbox, enlightenment, fluxbox I'm pretty sure
<LaserJock> and XFCE4, KDE, and Gnome have XDG support out of the box
<LaserJock> so you're left with not that many you'd need to support
<LaserJock> it'd be at least nice to see debian menu backseated for a failback
<LaserJock> *fallback
<LaserJock> ceros: just try it out, drop a .menu into /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/
<LaserJock> and provide .directory files
<ceros> k
<calc> LaserJock: if you are a DD you could get the ball rolling :)
<ajmitch> if you're not, you could just flame until it gets done!
<calc> LaserJock: even if you aren't you could work on it ubuntu and get someone to apply it to debian packages :)
<LaserJock> calc: unfortunately (or is that fortunately?) I'm not
<calc> ajmitch: that doesn't work so well ;)
<LaserJock> well, it doesn't require anything really
<LaserJock> that's my point
<LaserJock> other than DDs not saying "eww, we use debian menu not .desktops" when we give them one
<LaserJock> :-)
<ajmitch> calc: it could be entertaining though
<LaserJock> mhm
<ajmitch> debian doesn't have enough good-quality flamewars
<LaserJock> I suppose I could do a blog/email debian-devel blitz
<LaserJock> ;-)
<calc> LaserJock: i doubt many would complain since most people use modern desktops
<LaserJock> debian-menu is the suXor!!!
<calc> LaserJock: i think its just bill that is stuck in < 2000 ;)
<LaserJock> that should go over well, don't you think?
<calc> to be fair i think that KDE didn't support fdo menu until 3.x
<calc> so it wasn't able to be used until like 3-4 years ago ;)
<ceros> calc: 3.2 actually
<LaserJock> we've pushed a fair number of .desktops to Debian
<calc> ceros: ah yea i thought it was after 3.
<calc> er 3.0
<LaserJock> I think mostly the Debian maintainers have responded well
<calc> 3-4 years in debian time is a drop in the bucket ;)
<calc> like 2 release cycles ;)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> it's hard to turn the ship ;-)
<calc> they didn't even officially ship amd64 port until ~ 3 years after its existence
<ajmitch> it could be worse - it could be the windows release cycle
<calc> debian was getting close
<calc> they seemed to have figured out how to get it down to ~ 2 year cycles
<calc> for a while the cycles were getting longer every release
<ajmitch> 2 years is pretty good for those of us that like it on servers
* StevenK quite likes how Ubuntu does it.
<calc> i like 6mo cycles
<ajmitch> so do I
<StevenK> LTS for servers, and new shiny bling on the desktop every 6 months.
<ajmitch> but for server stuff, LTS
<calc> i usually run dev version anyway, but i think i am going to stick with stable after all the problems with gutsy
<calc> just do my dev work in a vm or chroot
<LaserJock> I think I'd like 1 year cycles, but 6 months is ok too
<ajmitch> unless I need specifically need something that's newer
* ajmitch has had few problems with gutsy
<StevenK> LaserJock: You don't have to upgrade ...
<LaserJock> StevenK: development cycles, not upgrade cycles
<LaserJock> it's constant deadlines, for me anyway
<calc> ajmitch: i have to reinstall my box now apt-get dist-upgrade keeps oopsen my box
<ScottK> Good night all.  I'm out of juice for the day.
<LaserJock> cya ScottK 
<ajmitch> calc: that's exciting
<ajmitch> I generally find that *if* there's a problem like that, it can be worked around
<ajmitch> but I tend not to upgrade as often as others
* ajmitch hugs dholbach 
<LaserJock> lol
<calc> ajmitch: well i probably could mark the packages it happens on to hold but if apt-get oops my box something is very wrong with the kernel
<LaserJock> look at what you did ajmitch 
<ajmitch> haha
<calc> ajmitch: or my system perhaps
<calc> i think its something in the kernel though since it is reproducible
<ajmitch> calc: generally, yes
* ajmitch can't keep up with the latest kernel
<calc> i'll probably know something more tomorrow I emailed BenC with the oops log
<calc> it oops in do_utimes if i read the trace right
* ajmitch hasn't had an oops for a few weeks now, when plugging in the phone to charge oopsed both the laptop & my desktop
<calc> i did a fsck -f on the fs to see if it was ok and it reported good
<Fujitsu> calc: My kernel reproducably oopses when configuring various things like mysql-server-5.0. There are a number of bugs on it.
<Fujitsu> I don't think reinstalling is likely to fix a kernel bug.
<man-di> can somebody tell me how to force orig tarball inclusion with pbuilder? -sa doesnt seem to work no matter what I try.
<DarkMageZ> man-di, in the .dsc file is the .orig.tar.gz listed?
<man-di> DarkMageZ: no, but thats what I need
<DarkMageZ> man-di, how are you creating the .dsc?
<man-di> DarkMageZ: my last idea would be to vi *.dsc
<man-di> DarkMageZ: pdebuild does that by calling dpkg-buildpackage
<man-di> DarkMageZ: (this is with a binary+source upload)
<man-di> I think I will just edit the .dsc manually
<DarkMageZ> man-di, have you been poking around with the changelog file too much?
<DarkMageZ> if you edit the .dsc manually then it will fail the gpg verification (only matters if you intend to get package to anywhere official)
<man-di> aeh,
<man-di> I meant .changes, not .dsc
<DarkMageZ> what is the name of the orig.tar.gz and what is the line @ the top of the debian/changelog ?
<man-di> DarkMageZ: the package is not signed yet, I will sign it afterwards
<man-di> This is for a libapache-mod-jk backport for www.backports.org
<man-di> and I need to do a source+binary+orig tarball upload
<man-di> the problem is, the revision is -3~bpo.1
<man-di> and pdebuild refuses to include the orig tarball in the resulting .changes file
<DarkMageZ> hmm. backup what you've done and try debuild -S within the root of the altered source tree
<mohammad> Hello, Is it possible for liblucene2-java which needs accepting java-sun license be merged to mutliverse instead of universe?
<mohammad> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/text/liblucene2-java
<man-di> DarkMageZ: the debdiff is really minimal, thats not the problem
<gpocentek> Hobbsee: could you tell me how I could make KDE use ~/.bash_logout, or if there's something similar I could use?
<man-di> DarkMageZ: I just dont wanna build the package in my normal system. I dont want to install Apache1 and Apache2 at once in my system
<Hobbsee> gpocentek: thought it did, btw
<Hobbsee> *tbh
<man-di> mohammad: port it to java-gcj-compat-dev
<gpocentek> looks like it doesn't (for me at least :p)
<man-di> mohammad: thats the best thing for all
<Hobbsee> gpocentek: then i have no idea :)
<mohammad> man-di: I tested it with java-gcj-compat-dev. build failed.
<gpocentek> Hobbsee: ok, thanks anyway
<DarkMageZ> man-di, debuild -S doesn't cause the package to be built in the system. it just looks for the orig.tar.gz (to see if it is named right :P). then compares it to the changes and creates the .diff.gz & .dsc and signs it.
<man-di> mohammad: how? log?
<man-di> DarkMageZ: I know what it does, I use that since several years. The problem is that it doesnt build the package
<DarkMageZ> then if you want to build the package within the pbuilder just run pbuilder build whatever.dsc
<man-di> DarkMageZ: and I disabled signing with debuild long ago, I perfer to explicitely call debsign
<man-di> DarkMageZ: thats waht I did, the problem is that pbuilder misses to include the orig.tarball in the .changes file
<man-di> DarkMageZ: and yes I tried serveral usages with -sa
<man-di> pbuilder seems to just ignore it, or I dont found the right way to tell it to pbuilder
<dholbach> good morning
<DarkMageZ> pbuilder will pull the orig.tar.gz if it's in the .dsc. so something is up with how that's being created
<man-di> DarkMageZ: hmmm
<mohammad> man-di: I tested it once and it failed, but I donot have the log right now. if you want to see the log file let me know I will run gutsy pbuilder locally again
<man-di> thats good to know, thanks, DarkMageZ 
<man-di> mohammad: it would be nice why it fails, then we can fix it
<mohammad> man-di: ok i will build it again :)
<DarkMageZ> man-di, what is the top line of the debian/changelog? and the name of the orig.tar.gz?
<man-di> DarkMageZ: "libapache-mod-jk (1:1.2.23-3~bpo.1) etch-backports; urgency=low" and libapache-mod-jk_1.2.23.orig.tar.gz
<DarkMageZ> hmm, that looks fine. hmm.
<man-di> I edited the .changes file now manually, signed the package and uploaded and it seems to work too
<man-di> DarkMageZ: I think my problem was that the initial .dsc dont included .orig.tar.gz
<man-di> DarkMageZ: and pdebuild ignored -sa
<man-di> I try debuild -S -sa ; pbuilder-etch build libapache-mod-jk_1.2.23-3~bpo.1.dsc now
<mohammad> man-di: is there a simple way to log pbuilder output?
<nixternal> pbuilder --buildlog logfile.tx
<mohammad> thanks
<nixternal> err, --logfile
<nixternal> sorry about that
* man-di would have used "... | tee logfile"
<nixternal> that is how I run my pbuild script, that way there I can watch it and also have it logged
<man-di> DarkMageZ: even the trick with "debuild -S -sa" doesnt work
<man-di> DarkMageZ: I think its just a feature pbuilder doesnt have
<man-di> persia: my hero
<man-di> persia: you surely know this
<persia> man-di: Warning: I've gone through 3 montors today, so I may stop being able to see you without warning :)
<jekil> someone can review please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5896
<man-di> persia: I want to build a package and upload source+binary+orig.tarball, version is -3. How do I force inclusion of .orig.tar.gz in the resulting .changes file?
<man-di> persia: my current solution is: vi *.changes ; debsign; dput
<persia> man-di: debuild -S -sa?  (also, use -v if the version changed significantly since the last upload).
<man-di> persia: debuild -S -sa doesnt include the *.debs in the .changes
<man-di> and I need to build it pbuilder to do big dependencies on apache1 and apache2
<persia> man-di: Ah.  You're uploading to Debian then :)  Does debuild -sa work?
<man-di> persia: in this case to www.backports.org
<persia> man-di: Ah.  I'm not a pbuilder expert, but I'd suggest something like unrolling the tarball, using it as a chroot, and running debuild therein.
<man-di> persia: pbuilder ignores -sa and I tried serveral ways to tell it to pbuilder
<man-di> persia: you mean like pbuilder login
<man-di> hmmm
<man-di> not really nice but would work too
<persia> man-di: Exactly.  (I use schroot / sbuilder, so I do schroot -c release & run debuild when the options I want don't pass well).
<man-di> I think I will stay with the solution with editing .changes manually, its the smallest effort for me
<persia> man-di: Makes sense.  That's why there's debsign :)
<man-di> persia: I never sign with debuild
<man-di> I like to have some control when I sign something
<man-di> and I do debuild too often
<DarkMageZ> oh, there's something that's been bothering me for a while. how do i do something equal to debuild -S without the signing?
<persia> DarkMageZ: debuild -S -us -uc
<persia> DarkMageZ: Or perhaps, rather, only -us (-uc is no changes, which may not also be what you want, although it often is for me).
<DarkMageZ> that'll make it easier to remember. :)
<man-di> DarkMageZ: or put this into ~/.devscripts
<man-di> DarkMageZ: mkoch@lappi ~> grep uc .devscripts
<man-di> DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-i -uc -us -I.svn"
<DarkMageZ> i like to decide just before running debuild. but thanks anyways.
<jekil> why some packages like http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/snort/snort_2.3.3-14.diff.gz  make modification outside /debian ?
<Hobbsee> becuase they were bad, and didnt use a patch system, probably
<persia> jekil: Alternately, they may be very old.
<persia> jekil: If you're patching an update, please try to maintain the maintainers patch system (even when it's bad).
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Meh. Patch systems aren't required.
<jekil> yeah, i am repackaging it with new version 2.6
<jekil> persia: i thinks that because the package i very is very old its better if i remake it
<jekil> current snort version is 2.6
<persia> jekil: I only recommend that if Debian has no maintainer.  Otherwise you may annoy someone, which might make it harder to work with them later.
<jekil> persia: debian dont accept the policy of new 2.6
<jekil> persia: so.. tha package is very old
<jekil> (and bugged)
<persia> jekil: Still, you might want to get in touch with Javier before changing the patch system.
<jekil> persia: but this isn't a new package? outside patch system. because debian package now is 2.3 and current snort is 2.6
<persia> jekil: New version of an existing package.  If the Debian maintainer chooses to update the package, and you've changed the patch system, merging is hard.  Also, if you've added a useful patch, and the Debian maintainer doesn't want to switch to your patch system, it may be difficult for them to extract it.
<jekil> persia: actually in debian cannot be updated
<persia> jekil: Why is that?  Also, if it cannot be updated in Debian, why can it be updated in Ubuntu?
<jekil> persia: because snort is GPL but  rules license is proprietary
<jekil> persia: debian want to ship snort with rules
<jekil> but it's not needed
<mohammad> man-di: the log file of lucene2 is ready: http://www.iqc.ca/~mderakhshani/transfer/lucene2-log.txt
<persia> jekil: OK.  So, ubuntu should ship snort without rules?
<jekil> persia: yes, because they are like antivirus rules, changes are frequently, the people manage thet ourself
<persia> jekil: That sounds like a significant change.  Given the policy differences, it may be slightly more acceptable to adjust the patch system (but I'd still be against it).  Separately, you might want to ask for feedback from ubuntu-motu@l.u.c regarding such a change, as users will now be expected to generate their own rules, rather than having  default set (which may require additional documentation, etc.).
<jekil> persia: thanks
<persia> jekil: Alternately, you might consider having a snort team in ubuntu, and generating a standard set of GPL'd 2.6 rules as a bzr branch in LP, and including that in your package.  This might also allow Debian to adopt it.
<mohammad> I am going to sleep. anyone who is interested to know why build of lucene2 using java-gcj-compat-dev fails , please take a look at http://www.iqc.ca/~mderakhshani/transfer/lucene2-log.txt
<man-di> eeak, I remember that issue of mohammed with lucene2
<jekil> i have a great problem with a software that i am packaging
<jekil> 1) the tar.gz contains .svn directory
<jekil> 2) the name of tar.gz and the directory inside isn't the package name
<Hobbsee> jekil: rename the .tar.gz
<Hobbsee> and probably remove the .svn directory from the tarball
<tsmithe> so, my source package wired provides a couple of global libraries in /usr/lib, and i would like to create a libwired? package for them. however, they are not built with a SONAME version, which makes this tricky (and scary ABI-wise)... what do you folks suggest i do?
<jekil> Hobbsee: this can be done? i read that i can't modify the tar.gz
<Hobbsee> jekil: you can in some circumstances
<Hobbsee> jekil: see the packaging guide
<jekil> Hobbsee: ok, thanks
<man-di> tsmithe: put them into /usr/lib/wired
<man-di> tsmithe: and tell people not to link them 
<Hobbsee> jekil: but you dont need to rename the directory inside - dpkg already does that, whenever it extracts the source
<RAOF> Such as when upstream is stupid or forgetful :).  Hey Hobbsee!
<tsmithe> ok. but then wouldn't i have to add /usr/lib/wired to ld.so.cache? how would i tell wired where to find them?
<man-di> tsmithe: depends on how they are loaded
<Hobbsee> hiya RAOF!
<jekil> Hobbsee: great, thanks
<tsmithe> man-di, hmm?
<tsmithe> if i tell configure to put all libraries into /usr/lib/wired, the wired-specific files get put into /usr/lib/wired/wired, which is ugly.
<man-di> tsmithe: are they directly linked or loaded at runtime?
<tsmithe> directly linked
<man-di> tsmithe: take a big stick and hit upstream hard
<tsmithe> trust me, i've tried
<man-di> hehe
<tsmithe> it's so hard to get to them - as far as i can see they don't have a mailing list, the irc channel is always dead, the guy i sent an email to never got back to me. but development still continues... somehow.
<man-di> tsmithe: this means you need to handle this in the package
<tsmithe> yea
<tsmithe> (for the 0.4 release, they were quite amenable)
<man-di> by libwired1 .. 2 .. 3 ... etc
<man-di> and always conflicting with the older ones
<tsmithe> lovely
<man-di> and put them into /usr/lib
<tsmithe> yep
<man-di> so when you are at libwired20 you will conflict with 19 other libwiredX packages
<man-di> isnt that funny?
<tsmithe> not really
<man-di> :-)
<tsmithe> hehe
<man-di> tsmithe: so try the big stick again
<tsmithe> that conflict line will get pretty large...
<tsmithe> yeah... i just want it done!
<man-di> tsmithe: and you will need to do a lot of testing to see if you need to increment the X or not
<tsmithe> of course, i'm aware abi changes are tricky to spot
<man-di> yes
<man-di> thats why C/C++ libs are such bitches
<man-di> well, Java jar are too
<man-di> and probably other formats too
<tsmithe> heh
<tsmithe> yay
<tsmithe> persia, hi. i notice you weren't able to find the source package. i think joejaxx had the web structure non-browsable, for reasons of his own. looks like crimsun found it, though, so it's all good. what's the process now?
<tsmithe> *source package for ubuntustudio-screensaver
<man-di> hmm, I know the solution for lucene2/mohammed: build the package on a single core machine
<tsmithe> man-di, is it not possible to restrict a process to one core?
<tsmithe> (or is that not the issue?)
<persia> tsmithe: Wait ;)  An archive admin should look at it in the next couple days.
<tsmithe> ahh that's super :)
<man-di> tsmithe: when you know a way to tell GCJ to put all his threads on the same cpu/core
<persia> tsmithe: You can check the queue from https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+subscribedbugs, but my experience is that the archive admins don't respond well to poking.
<man-di> tsmithe: I dont think thats possible whithout configuring the kernel in a special way
<tsmithe> persia, yeah. i'll just wait :)
<tsmithe> man-di, oh right ok. yay again
<tsmithe> what are .la files for? do i need them?
<tsmithe> i heard they were obsolete
<man-di> tsmithe: libtool needs them when you wanna load libs at runtime
<man-di> libltdl to be more clear
<tsmithe> ok. so i'll include them
<man-di> tsmithe: for plugins thats useful
<tsmithe> yes
<man-di> and tsmithe for linking with libtool when compiling
<tsmithe> yeah.
<persia> tsmithe: Contraily, I'd recommend removing them unless you really need them (your application doesn't work otherwise)
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> i'll see if it works without
<persia> tsmithe: Be sure to check plugins: as man-di said, sometimes you need it.
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> man-di, if i'm doing libwired1, would i have libwired-dev or libwired1-dev?
<man-di> tsmithe: I would go for libwired-dev as long as the API is stable at least
<tsmithe> ok
<man-di> libwired1 is about ABI compatibility, libwired-dev about API compatibility
<man-di> thats a bit simplified but mainly it
<man-di> and libwired-dev makes your work a bit easier
<man-di> libwired1-dev only really makes sense when you wanna have different version of wired in the archive to compile against
<tsmithe> makes sense
<man-di> e.g. when you wanna have 2 API-incompatible version of wired in the archive
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> i don't think that's going to happen
<man-di> as I dont think you will need that. stay with libwired-dev
<tsmithe> excellent
<jekil> someone can review please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5896
<tsmithe> the debian library packaging guide recommends for plugins a lib*-runtime package. would a libwired-runtime or libwired-plugins package be useful in this case, considering there are plugins?
<persia> tsmithe: Are the plugins for wired, or libwired?
<tsmithe> hmm. i think just for wired. how could i check?
<persia> More generally, libfoo-runtime is a good place for utility code that people may want, but don't need, libfoo-plugins is a good place for library extensions, and foo-plugins is a good place for general application plugins
<tsmithe> ok. i think i'll put them in wired-plugins
<persia> tsmithe: Are the plugins useful with libwired installed, but not wired?  If yes, then you might want libwired-plugins.  If no, just wired-plugins (this is *much* more common)
<tsmithe> i think they are useful with just libwired installed, looking mainly at the file names: "libWiredReverb.so", for example. so i guess libwired-plugins
<persia> tsmithe: Ummm..  the filenames are probably not a good indication.  Where is the plugin-loading code?  Do the plugins extend the API, or extend the interface?
<persia> s/interface/user interface/
<tsmithe> hehe ok. i'm gonna go check out the sources, and get back to you
<persia> tsmithe: Another way to ask the question is: would an application developer working on something that linked against libwired (but not wired) use the plugins?
<tsmithe> well, having looked at the sources, most seem to extend the api, and i could see a developer wanting to link against them
<persia> tsmithe: OK.  libwired-plugins might be right.  Thanks for checking carefully.
<tsmithe> no problem :)
<tsmithe> but now, as they have no versioning again, do i want libwired1-plugins?
<persia> tsmithe: Yes (because they provide .so files)
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> i just really don't like the idea of having a package in the archive depend on libwired1, and then for me to come along and upload a new wired source package... what happens to the old libwired1, if i have libwired2 in the new sources?
<tsmithe> it doesn't disappear, does it?
<persia> tsmithe: That's the reason for the versioning: the old binary libwired1 stays around.  New builds get libwired2 (because of libwired-dev depending on libwired2 and providing a libwired2 interface).  When everything is rebuilt, libwired1 will be removed as cruft.
<tsmithe> aha thanks
<RAOF> Hey, how come gst-plugins-farsight got syncd without a sync bug on LP?
<persia> tsmithe: Just remember, only do libwired1 -> libwired2 if you really need it: as long as it's compatible, stay with libwired1.
<persia> RAOF: Poor record keeping?  The archive-admins aren't perfect :)
<tsmithe> persia, of course
<RAOF> Also, I thought it would be a merge...
* RAOF checks out the new source :)
<persia> RAOF: If something important was dropped, we can always restore with ubuntu1 :)
<RAOF> Yeah.  Hey, I wonder if that fixes my bug against debian's -farsight :)
* RAOF goes to re add the ubuntu changes :/
<tsmithe> hmm... now i look at them again, they all seem to provide functionality and extend the UI. so wired-plugins after all, i guess
<jussi01> good morning all
<tsmithe> morning jussi01 
<jussi01> heya tsmithe
<tsmithe> yo
<tsmithe> should i have my libwired1 package provide libwired?
<tsmithe> if it conflicts against all older versions in future, but api stays the same, then that would seem ok. but then again, if api changes...
<tsmithe> maybe it's safer not to
<persia> tsmithe: Safer not to: that's more useful when transitioning from libwired to libwired0 (or the like).  Also, what's the upstream soname?  Do you want libwired1?  libwired0?  libwired47?  It's nice to use something with some relation (although many maintainers don't: this is not a requirement in any way).
<tsmithe> well, there are two libraries shipped, so the sonames don't necessarily reflect upon the package name, although both contain libWired. i don't think i need to provide libwired, in this case.
<persia> Do we still have php4 on purpose, or is it just leftovers?  (note: I'm not filing a removal, just looking for a pointer to any documentation for someone else's removal plans)
<bigon> RAOF: about gst-plugin-farsight I've already made a package
<bigon> RAOF: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5890
<persia> bigon: Does this represent a new upstream, or just a merge from Debian?
<bigon> persia: merge from debian
<persia> bigon: Ah.  Merges sent to REVU sometimes get lost.  Next time, please consider submitting a merge bug against the package in Ubuntu and attaching a debdiff against debian to process the merge.
<tsmithe> does my library package need to call ldconfig? i've seen others that don't
<persia> More generally, REVU should be used when 1) the package is not in Debian or Ubuntu, or 2) this is a new upstream version not yet in Debian or Ubuntu
<man-di> tsmithe: that should be autimatically added by some debhelper tool
<tsmithe> oh right ok
<tsmithe> hmm
<bigon> persia: ok :)
<persia> bigon: Thanks.  Sorry for the confusion.
<persia> Anyone here familiar with cipe & openvpn?  If so, would you mind taking a look at debian bug 428977 to see if we are similarly affected?
<ubotu> Debian bug 428977 in ftp.debian.org "RM: cipe -- RoQA; orphaned; abandoned upstream; incompatible with all Debian kernels; obsoleted by openvpn" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/428977
<Fujitsu> persia: Why wouldn't we be? We have a newer kernel than Debian, and I don't see how the others issues wouldn't be relevant to us.
<persia> Fujitsu: That's my thought, but I'm not great with kernel interfaces, so I wanted a second opinion.
<persia> Fujitsu: Separately, based on conversation about 6 hours ago (if I remember correctly), it was suggested that packages only be removed when they were truly broken, rather than just useless.
<Fujitsu> That sounds a little odd.
<persia> Fujitsu: The idea is that maybe there is a user somewhere, and maybe someone will want to become a new upstream.
<Fujitsu> After 5 years? Hm...
<persia> Fujitsu: This spring I updated a dead upstream package that hadn't been touched in 3 years, so it's not outside the realm of possibility.
<Fujitsu> persia: I guess... But what counts as broken?
<Fujitsu> cipe won't work. Is that broken?
<persia> Fujitsu: Yep.  Thanks.  I'll go request removal then :)
<Fujitsu> Good idea. Removal of useless/broken stuff is good.
<persia> Fujitsu: On the other hand, if it installed, worked, and was just full of security holes and not recommended, we should keep it.
<Fujitsu> I suppose so!
<persia> Fujitsu: Just to repeat some of the earlier discussion, and explain why: imagine the result of discussions regarding which text editors could be considered useless...
* Fujitsu culls nano and emacs.
<persia> Fujitsu: Why stop there: nobody really needs a CLI editor, when we have so many good GUI editors :)
<Fujitsu> Ah yes, definitely.
* man-di kicks persia for that sentence
<persia> man-di: It's a joke.  I could count the number of times I've used a GUI text editor on my fingers (well, I might need a toe or two).
<Fujitsu> One of the other techs at school is most irritated that we don't have a GUI for managing the firewall rules on the Internet gateway. That CLI is just so evil.
<tsmithe> in not totally sure what to do about lintian "E: libwired1: no-shlibs-control-file" errors. i've gone through the library guide, and the policy manual as referenced, but i don't really see what i'm doing wrong
<tsmithe> what do i need to do to fix it?
<persia> tsmithe: Does using the -iIv flags give you any useful guidance?
<coNP> Is it possible to fix a "please sync" bug for a non-MOTU (e.g., bug 122018)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122018 in wajig "please sync wajig 2.0.37 from debian" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122018
<man-di> persia: I guessed that, but even some jokes need some kicks :-)
<tsmithe> persia, not really, i've tried as suggested in the manual, section 8.6
<luisbg> hey tsmithe 
<persia> coNP: Yes.  Just subscribe U-U-S rather than U-A to get MOTU approval.
<luisbg> hey persia 
<persia> luisbg: Hi
<tsmithe> hi luisbg 
<luisbg> =)
<luisbg> are you guys talking about the uploaded packages (waiting for archive admin approval)
<tsmithe> nope
<coNP> persia: what is U-A? :) By the way to fix a bug (debian -> ubuntu) it should be patched.
<luisbg> and the screensaver is pending of tsmithe giving the url
<coNP> So in fact this should be a merge I guess.
<tsmithe> luisbg, no crimsun found it :)
<persia> luisbg: coNP U-A: ~ubuntu-archive: The Ubuntu Archive Administrators
<tsmithe> we're talking about libwired1's shlibs files
<luisbg> tsmithe, but I don't see it uploaded
<tsmithe> luisbg, the archive admins check it out :)
<luisbg> tsmithe, the archive admins are very busy
<luisbg> let's see how that goes
<luisbg> it can take weeks if they don't see it as priority
<persia> coNP: If there are no Ubuntu changes, and we want all the Debian changes, a sync is good.  If there are Ubuntu changes, we'd need to merge.
<tsmithe> luisbg, it's ok - i'm on it :)
<coNP> persia: we need to introduce ubuntu changed, because ubuntu differs from debian  (to fix a bug)
<luisbg> tsmithe, good to know =)
<luisbg> persia, you on it too :P
<tsmithe> he doesn't need to be
<luisbg> persia, did joejaxx granted you access to the ubuntu studio devel channel?
<persia> coNP: That's a merge then :)
<persia> luisbg: I can't do anything else at this point, so I'm not important.
<persia> luisbg: grant access?  It's just /join, no?
<luisbg> persia, you still are important :P not because of this, because of the rest
<luisbg> persia, yes, try to join
<persia> luisbg: My client says I'm joined.
<luisbg> LOL, I don't see you there
<luisbg> tsmithe, how is wired going?
<luisbg> persia, are you in the ubuntu devel mailing list?
<persia> luisbg: Not sure.  Probably.  Why?
<tsmithe> luisbg, fine. just wondering about "no-shlibs-control-file" errors
<luisbg> persia, since it's moderated I don't know if a reply I've sent has gone through or not 
<luisbg> tsmithe, ahhh
<persia> luisbg: Check the archives: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-July/thread.html
<luisbg> hasn't been aproved and through
<luisbg> :(
<luisbg> it makes a discussion go slow if everybody statements must be approved
<persia> luisbg: use ubuntu-devel-discuss to discuss the discussion on ubuntu-devel - the moderation is considerably lighter
<Fujitsu> luisbg: That's what IRC's for!
* persia thought IRC was for avoiding mail to any of the lists
<luisbg> Fujitsu, LOL not when you need the big guys participate
<luisbg> to participate*
<persia> luisbg: They also use IRC
<Fujitsu> luisbg: I see them more often on IRC.
<luisbg> persia, yes but is harder to grab them and get them all together in the same discussion
<StevenK> I didn't think devel-discuss was moderated.
<persia> StevenK: subscribers only
<StevenK> Ah
<persia> (non-subscribers are subject to moderation - usually takes 2-3 days)
<luisbg> there have been ubuntu members waiting for approval for a month now :S
<coNP> Hey, StevenK, do you have some time now to review my openbox package? I don't want to annoy you, if you have it somewhere at the end of your TODO list, is fine for me... :)
<StevenK> coNP: Yup, sure.
<luisbg> when is the next community council meeting?
<coNP> luisbg: still TBA, I'm afraid
<luisbg> TBA?
<luisbg> to be assigned?
<coNP> to be announced
<persia> luisbg: There are sometimes delays or missed meetings around the sprint - things should get back to normal thereafter.
<luisbg> cool
<luisbg> meanwhile it's not this weekend
<luisbg> I can make it
<luisbg> =)
<coNP> luisbg: the later you get approved as a member, the later it expires... :)
<tsmithe> heh
<luisbg> coNP, it expires?
<tsmithe> after a year
<coNP> in two years, yea
<tsmithe> o i thought it was one
<coNP> maybe one
<luisbg> LOL, didn't knew that
<tsmithe> well, you can get it renewed
<luisbg> but you can become a candidate again after it expires right?
<coNP> it was two years last time
<luisbg> if they approved you the first time, unless you quit your projects
<luisbg> you will continue being accepted
<seb128> hi
<luisbg> hey seb128 
<luisbg> persia and tsmithe, you coming to the next community council meeting to say I deserve being a member?
<seb128> could anybody do an emerald and a heliodor rebuild, they still use libwnck18
<luisbg> LOL
<tsmithe> luisbg, sure
<luisbg> tsmithe, awesome
<luisbg> seb128, have you reported a bug in launchpad?
<persia> seb128: Do we not like bug 124385?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124385 in emerald "Packages to remove from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124385
<luisbg> bbl guys
<seb128> persia: I've not looked at bug, just to http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libwnck18
<luisbg> persia, you haven't said yes to talking good about me btw
* luisbg is gone
<seb128> persia: 12 minutes ago, ok ;)
<StevenK> That was the bug I just filed.
<persia> luisbg: Sorry - hunting a bug :)  Depends on when it's scheduled.
<seb128> persia, StevenK: thanks
<seb128> could you rebuild sear also so libatlas-cpp-0.6-0c2a can be cleaned
* persia looks at sear
<StevenK> seb128: Waiting on the Debian maintainer for that.
* StevenK glances at man-di
* persia stops
<seb128> and gnome-chemistry-utils gchempaint?
<StevenK> I think they both failed to build.
* StevenK checks.
<StevenK> seb128: Are you going on a purging run?
<seb128> StevenK: trying to cleaning the NBS list
<StevenK> I've been doing that for days. :-)
<seb128> StevenK: good ;)
<seb128> StevenK: why do you wait for the Debian maintainer to rebuild sear?
* StevenK is just looking to see if he's tried to build either of gnome-chemistry-utils or gchempaint.
<seb128> StevenK: nothing prevent to upload a build1 version now and sync when there is a new revision
<StevenK> seb128: Because I thought he would be quicker than this. :-)
<persia> seb128: the DM is usually in this channel, and just as likely to rebuild as any of the rest of us :)
<man-di> seb128: sear is a bitch, I'm debian maintainer of it
<man-di> seb128: I'm waiting for two library transitions in Debian to be able to update it.
<seb128> ok
* persia wonders who to ask for a rebuild of something in the commercial repositories.
<persia> nevermind: it's in multiverse after all...
<dholbach> motus can do multiverse no problem
<persia> dholbach: Yep :)
<dholbach> :-)
<persia> I just didn't think the source for vmware-player was actually open.
<persia> Hmm..  OK.  Any suggestions on rebuilding a package in multiverse to update the library dependencies when there's no source in the source package?
<Fujitsu> persia: Run away screaming.
<persia> Fujitsu: Perhaps, but I'd prefer not to carry libssl097 without debian support, especially as we've got libssl098 for almost everything else...
<persia> Fujitsu: Someone built it, and someone allowed it in multiverse, so there should be some way to maintain it.
<Fujitsu> persia: Ask upstream?
<persia> Fujitsu: Maybe.  There's a lot of static libs that come with the package - perhaps I can work out something with those...
* persia wonders how a source package containing no source got into multiverse anyway
<Fujitsu> persia: They don't have to have source.
<persia> Fujitsu: Really?  Do we have any other examples of these monstrosities?
<tsmithe> flashplugin-nonfree?
<Fujitsu> persia: eagle comes to mind.
<Fujitsu> tsmithe: That's a rather different case.
<tsmithe> oh ok
<persia> tsmithe: That's just an installer - not a problem.
<tsmithe> right
<persia> Fujitsu: Hrm.  I still don't like it, but if it's not only one package, I'm less motivated to complain
<tsmithe> man-di, i uploaded wired 0.5+dfsg1-1 to mentors. i don't know what to do about the shlibs error, having tried a number of things, but the package works as it is, builds ok over here, and seems to be quite clean apart from that.
<man-di> tsmithe: please mail me the link of the dsc file and I will look over the weekend into it and probably sponsor it
<persia> tsmithe: If you're pushing wired to Debian, may I archive the REVU upload?
<tsmithe> persia, there's a revu upload? sure! go ahead :)
<persia> tsmithe: Thanks.
<tsmithe> man-di, thank you - what was the e-mail address again?
<persia> tsmithe: Done (also, everyone's email address is in LP)
<tsmithe> ahh good point
<StevenK> seb128: gchempaint uploaded, looking at gnome-chemistry-utils now
<seb128> StevenK: thanks
<man-di> tsmithe: konqueror@gmx.de
<tsmithe> man-di, sent :)
<tsmithe> thanks
<ScottK> Good morning all.
<tsmithe> morning ScottK 
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<persia> ScottK: Hi.  The only package I wasn't sure of for removals was newlib (removed from Debian as it has no reverse-depends and was not useful for a system with an installed kernel).  I'm not sure it's worth a mail for one package, so perhaps we can just leave it?
* tsmithe can't wait for PPAs to be rolled out
<ScottK> persia: I'm fine with leaving it.
<xxxxx1> morning all!
<ScottK> jdong: Ping
<DarkSun88> Tha package texmaker is fakesync?
<persia> DarkSun88: It looks to me like a merge (needs dh_iconcache).  Separately, what does 1.6 get us that 1.5 doesn't have?  At this point, we don't need to merge non-bugfix updates unless we so desire.
<DarkSun88> Ok
<Hobbsee> persia: it's still way before feature freeze though
<persia> Hobbsee: Sure, but are merges still mandatory?  I thought we considered at this point, to make sure nothing broke, and we got useful features.  I'm against a flood, but don't see any reason not to grab most of it.
<Hobbsee> uh, yes they are
<persia> ("this point" being between DebianImportFreeze" and "UpstreamVersionFreeze")
<Hobbsee> it's only when it hits upstream version freeze and such that it's bug fixes only
<persia> Hobbsee: Ah.  Hmm.  That's annoying.  I'll go file another couple hundred sync bugs then...
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure why DIF is so early
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> well, if there's reason to, then that's probably a good idea
<persia> Hobbsee: There must be some reason for DIF: I thought it was to give us time to finish the transitions, clean up unmetdeps, do coding for the features we wanted, etc.  I'm not yet completely convinced (unless you'd be processing all the syncs :) )
<Hobbsee> persia: may well be
<persia> Hobbsee: Who might have an authoritative answer?
<Hobbsee> persia: wlel, yeah, i think it is to do with the unmet deps and that kind of stuff - and to be able to bring new packages to fix such things
<Hobbsee> ask in #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> probably pitti or someone
<persia> Hmm..
<guardian> hi, i have a noob question related to alsa: where to start if i want to compile 1.0.14 from source, targetting feisty ?
<guardian> please
<persia> Hobbsee: OK,  Now I'm sure I'm not convinced :)
<ScottK> persia: Sounds to me like "Ooohhh.  That new release looks shiny and wonderful." is sufficient reason at this point.
<persia> ScottK: I'd agree with that, but someone should look at it to decide it's shiny and wonderful, rather than just reviewing the MoM output.
* persia goes back to estimating the relative reflective properies of various new Debian uploads
<Hobbsee> persia: since when are debian uploads reflective?
<Hobbsee> "ooh, shiny..."
<persia> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<crimsun> guardian: err...
<crimsun> guardian: do you mean simply compiling it, or do you mean creating a Debian package of it?
<guardian> running it on my own box
<guardian> went to the alsa web site yesterday but doc links were outdated or gave 404
<guardian> or i did not search well :/
<crimsun> guardian: it's literally as straightforward as `sudo aptitude install pbuilder devscripts && dget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-driver_1.0.14-1ubuntu1.dsc && cp /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh ~/pbuilder-feisty && mkdir -p ~/pbuilder/result && ~/pbuilder-feisty create && ~/pbuilder-feisty build alsa-driver_1.0.14-1ubuntu1.dsc
<crimsun> the two debs you need end up in ~/pbuilder/result/
<crimsun> if you're quite lazy, you can simply grab the 1.0.14-1ubuntu1 debs that were built this morning
<crimsun> you'll also need do to similarly for the alsa-lib and alsa-utils source packages.
<guardian> well gonna save this command line
<guardian> i was afraid of having to look for kernel patches corresponding to my exact kernel version or such
<guardian> i don't know alsa at all: i don't know how it integrates with the kernel and what are the roles of the various libs
<crimsun> well, do you want an overview of it generally or an overview of Ubuntu-specific packaging of it?
<guardian> crimsun: you mentioned .debs built this morning, will they work on feisty ? i thought ubuntu would start supporting 1.0.14 in gusty
<guardian> both would be nice :)
<guardian> both overviews that is
<crimsun> guardian: the alsa-base and linux-sound-base debs for gutsy will work unmodified in feisty, yes.
<guardian> ok
<guardian> good to know
<crimsun> ALSA's actually fairly straightforward.  There are kernelspace and userspace portions.  The Ubuntu alsa-driver source package (derived from Debian's source package of the same) builds three binary packages: alsa-source, alsa-base, and linux-sound-base.  You only need the latter two, because our kernel (linux-image-2.6foo) provides the equivalent of what is generated from the first binary package, alsa-source.
<crimsun> Thus, linux-image-2.6foo and alsa-source both provide the kernelspace portion, which pokes your audio hardware.
<crimsun> The Ubuntu alsa-lib source package (again, derived from Debian's) builds numerous binary packages, most important of which are libasound2 and libasound2-dev.  The former is the critical userspace library that all native ALSA apps use at runtime; the latter is used during compilation of said native ALSA apps.
<crimsun> Very generally, a native ALSA app is written against the [newest]  alsa-lib API.  When you use an ALSA app, it speaks to this library, which hooks into the driver (the kernelspace portion).
<crimsun> In this light, the Ubuntu alsa-utils source package (also derived from Debian's) is simply another set of ALSA applications, since it needs libasound2-dev to build (thus needing libasound2 to run).
<crimsun> Same applies for the alsa-tools source package.
<jekil> someone can suggest me a good rtfm for build meta packages?
<persia> jekil: it's just a package with no meaningful content: /usr/share/doc/package/ and a control file.  Towards what end are you developing a meta-package?
<jekil> persia: i dont known how to write the rules file, i am building a series of package in ubuntu stuio style
<persia> jekil: Ah.  For rules, I'd suggest CDBS, but you could probably get away with just using dh_installdocs if you want to do it manually.  Take a look at your sample package.  Also, I'd suggest putting all the meta-packages you need in a single source, to save effort.
<jekil> persia: thanks, yes i use a single source
<porthose> could you point me to a good CDBS guide
<persia> porthose: google for CDBS Documentation, and use the duckcorp link.
<ScottK> porthose: Google cdbs documentation and click on the first link.
<ScottK> ;-)
<porthose> thanks
<dholbach> did everybody add a license notice to their scripts in the ubuntu-dev-tools branch?
<dholbach> if so, it'd be nice if somebody checked it out and uploaded it
<shawarma> dholbach: motu-sru are people who decide if an sru is ok or not, or does it involve actual work? :)
<persia> shawarma: I can't speak for him, but some people willing to actually process uploads would be great :)
<dholbach> shawarma: I meant -uvf
<dholbach> oh my god
<shawarma> I see..
<persia> dholbach: No, it's all good.  The sru team needs help too :)
<shawarma> dholbach: motu-uvf are people who decide if an sru is ok or not, or does it involve actual work? :)
<shawarma> Er..
<shawarma> "if an uvf is ok or not" of course.
<dholbach> . o O { I'm glad I'm not the only one }
<shawarma> heh.
<dholbach> yes, we have a procedure for that, where we check the changelog diff and a diffstat
<persia> Doesn't the last member of the UVF team to approve need to upload as well?
<dholbach> to get a rough idea what the changes are about and how big they are
<dholbach> and if we can have LP bugs that get fixed by that upload we prefer it even more :)
<dholbach> shawarma: thanks for letting me know
<shawarma> dholbach: I think I understand the evaulation process involved. I'm just curious if that is all that's needed.
<dholbach> yes, that's all that's needed
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9c768217b322f8567d24d91647eaf0a256a73046
<shawarma> Wicked.
<dholbach> can you follow up on the thread and say that you'd be interested?
<dholbach> we want to have a few people nominated, so we can set up a poll on LP
<shawarma> dholbach: Sure. I also just applied for the team on lp..
<dholbach> right, saw that :)
<dholbach> thanks for offering to help out
<zul__> dholbach: how much time do you have to put into the uvf stuff?
<dholbach> quite a bit
<dholbach> but in the end - with 5 members of the team it went much quicker and better
<dholbach> I think we agreed on 2 ACKs in a 5 member team, so that was fine
<jekil> how i can create control file for a meta package that give me this error?http://rafb.net/p/toKqzH30.html
<jekil> this is the rules http://rafb.net/p/ttRBY242.html
<StevenK> dholbach: Nominate oneself how?
<dholbach> just follow up on the list
<dholbach> and we'll add you to the poll
<dholbach> thanks a lot StevenK
<Hobbsee> we have a poll about that now?
<pochu> StevenK: or maybe apply to the team too (since it's moderated...)
<Hobbsee> oh neat
<pochu> Hobbsee: not yet. There's a week for people to step up.
<Hobbsee> sorry, as in, we have nominations for it
* Hobbsee ponders stepping up, very vaguely
<guardian> crimsun: many thanks for the detailed explanation, sorry i was afk
<yamal> I uploaded sabnzbd to revu, but the *_source.changes was put in incoming/rejected. What to do?
* Hobbsee hugs dh
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach, or attempts to, but finds he's not here
<axxo> bribe higher placed officials
<Hobbsee> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<Hobbsee> yamal: are you in the group listed in that link?
<yamal> Hobbsee: if you mean the "Contributors of packages for ubuntu universe" then yes. Joined few days ago
<Hobbsee> right
<jekil> anyone can review please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5896
<yamal> axxo: who to bribe ;)
<Hobbsee> yamal: er, me, i guess
* Hobbsee moves it out of hte rejected queue
* Hobbsee doesnt remember what the command is to reprocess though - you'll need to wait 5 min
<yamal> thanks... any clue/reason why it ended up there in the first place?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> just that it's a bit strange at times
<coNP> Can bug 90120 be solved by uploading the package that is provided on the website of pgadmin3 to ubuntu? Is something else needed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90120 in pgadmin3 "New version of pgadmin3 available" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90120
<Kano> hi, is it known that the feisty package for beryl lacks the beryl-xgl binary?
<geser> coNP: have you tried if the source builds in a gutsy pbuilder?
<coNP> I'm trying it right now
<coNP> I was going to ask first if it is possible at all
<geser> Kano: yes
<Kano> geser: and is it too complicated to add it?!
<geser> coNP: do you know if the packaging is based on the Debian one?
<coNP> seems so
<geser> Kano: I don't remember the reason exactly, but AFAIR it didn't get packaged because one was in hurry and possible also get beryl into main and beryl-xgl would stay in universe anyway
<Kano> it is in universe
<Kano> it is kinda stupid to have xgl and no beryl-xgl binary
<geser> yes, it didn't get promoted into main at the end and stayed in universe
<Kano> could nobody fix that issue
<Hobbsee> now?  no.
<geser> has beryl any future? I know that there is some merging between beryl and compiz but don't know how the result will look like
<Hobbsee> geser: compiz fusion is the merge, i think
<bmm> Any MOTU: ccbuild is looking for it's second advocate, if you have time please take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5889 and post your comments
<elektranox> can somebody review my package? :)
<xxxxx1> elektranox, paste the revu link
<xxxxx1> :)
<elektranox> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5256
<cbx33> hey all
<nixternal> howdy
<cbx33> hey nixternal 
<cbx33> long time dude
<cbx33> how ya been?
<nixternal> busy busy busy
<nixternal> and you?
<cbx33> yeh more of the same
<nixternal> trying to learn Python, which is going OK right now, and doing the KDE 4 packaging..fun stuff
<ScottK> nixternal: There's an O'reilly book by that title that I recommend.
<ScottK> err....
<ScottK> almost that title
<ScottK> "Learning Python"
<nixternal> I don't have that one...I got the one cbx33 recommended me though "Beginning Python"
<cbx33> nixternal, how are you finding it
<cbx33> I'm gonna be running those lessons soon :p
<nixternal> I can't wait for those...the book is good because it teaches...I also have Python in a Nutshell and Programming Python as backups
<nixternal> I am going to get the Learning Python one right now on Amazon, as I also want to get the O'Reilly Regular Expressions book
* ScottK has both those too.  They are good.
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> well if anyone can help with setting up the environment
<cbx33> I can start them earlier
<nixternal> there is another book I wanted to get, and now I can't remember what it was
<ScottK> nixternal: Dive Into Python is also decent and Free (in fact I think it may already be installed in your Ubuntu system).
<geser> I've "Core Python Programming" here
<nixternal> I have dive into python electronically
<cbx33> geser any good
<cbx33> ?
<ScottK> That's a good one to start with although somewhat dated in some respects now.
<ScottK> That was to nixternal
<nixternal> ScottK: I noticed that it is dated
<nixternal> I find the most difficult stuff, for some reason, iterations..I am used to C/C++/Java iterations
<geser> cbx33: I've got time to read it yet, but it has a good review, over 1000 pages and covers also Python 2.5
<cbx33> awesome
<geser> I haven't *
<ScottK> nixternal: It takes some getting used to.
<geser> but the parts which I already looked at are quite good
<geser> there is also a free chapter of it
<cbx33> geser link?
<geser> cbx33: http://corepython.com/ and then "Sample chapter" on the left side
<cbx33> cool
<AnAnt> can anyone review this package: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5901
<icf7> AnAnt: Using patches instead of modifying the Makefile directly would simply maintaining
<icf7> AnAnt: Same with the .desktop file
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> will work on that
<icf7> AnAnt: I like your comment in line 2 of debian/rules ;)
<AnAnt> icf7: I didn't put that comment, it comes by default 
<AnAnt> icf7: should it be removed ?
<icf7> AnAnt: No, no problem at all, just funny
<AnAnt> doh I forgot how to make patches for dpatch system !
<ScottK> AnAnt: man dpatch-edit-patch
<icf7> AnAnt: I'm not a MOTU, but except direct editing instead of patches, I only miss an icon
<AnAnt> icf7: huh ?
<AnAnt> icf7: I get the icon in Applications
<icf7> AnAnt: sorry, my bad. It's alright, but not scalable
<AnAnt> icf7: cannot cure that
<icf7> AnAnt: No problem, shouldn't hinder anything. You may want to ask the icon's creator for a scalable version later, but that's unimportant
<ScottK> bmm: Uploaded and archived with one trivial adjustment.  Thank you for your contribution.
<eagles0513875> do we have any debuggers here
<eagles0513875> cuz i have a really cool debugging program i just found out about in a magazine
<icf7> eagles0513875: This channel's members are the best debuggers I know of. They even find all the errors, fully automated ;)
<eagles0513875> really thats kool but what if ur an ordinary programmer that helps debug these programs and doesnt have the automation
<ScottK> Same thing here too, really.
<eagles0513875> ok im just trying to make peoples lives easier scott
<ScottK> OK.  Then do it with Free/Open software.  The last thing we need it more proprietary tools.
<eagles0513875> ScottK: it is free if not for commercial use
<icf7> eagles0513875: He meant free as in freedom.
<ScottK> That's not Free Software
<ScottK> what icf7 said.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ill just stop trying to push it
<ScottK> Good plan.
<eagles0513875> lol
<bmm> ScottK: thanks for uploading ccbuild, I'll fix the tabs->spaces thing locally without an upload, so it's fixed the next time I do something with it. Thanks!
<ScottK> No problem.  Thank you for your contribution.
<jekil> hello
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone please REVU: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5903 , I've modified it to use the dpatch system.
<ScottK> AnAnt: Was thwab-lib (1.0-1) uploaded to Debian?
<AnAnt> ScottK: no
<AnAnt> ScottK: thwab-lib doesn't exist in Debian yet
<ScottK> Then your changelog entry for the current version in debian/changelog should be the only one.  What you have now looks like an Ubuntu update to a Debian package.
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> ScottK: ok, new upload is on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5904
<ScottK> AnAnt: I don't have a lot of time at the moment.  Given your interests, I thought you might be interested in a new Arabic font that was just uploaded for Gutsy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-scheherazade
<geser> is this the first package for Ubuntu (or Debian)?
<AnAnt> ScottK: I know about it
<ScottK> AnAnt: OK.
<AnAnt> geser: yes first package
<AnAnt> ScottK: the packager contacted me
<AnAnt> ScottK: and I tried it
<ScottK> AnAnt: How is it?
<AnAnt> ScottK: he has another package that will depend on that font
<ScottK> I see.
<AnAnt> ScottK: well, I dunno Urdu or so, but I was interested in its abilities to display Qur'an (as it has special font requirements) and it was alright (there is no complete solution so far anyways)
<ScottK> I see.  Is it oriented towards Urdu then?  
<AnAnt> ScottK: no, it is not oriented towards Urdu (it was just an example)
<ScottK> Ah.
<AnAnt> ScottK: it is an arabic fonts , but Urdu, arabic, pushto, farsi have a lot of common characters
<ScottK> Right.  Pakistani Punjabi too.
<AnAnt> ScottK: the author says that this font can display all those fonts
<AnAnt> ScottK: oops sorry, the author says that this font can display characters for all those languages
<ScottK> Right.
<AnAnt> ScottK: err, Pakistani is Urdu, it's their formal language at least
<ScottK> Not what I meant.
<ScottK> Punjabi is used both in India and Pakistan, but in India they use a different alphabet entirely even though it's the same spoken.
<AnAnt> oh
<ScottK> Sometimes it's called Western Punjabi and Eastern Punjabi too.
<AnAnt> well, what I know is that in each of Pakistan and India, they have too many languages
<AnAnt> ScottK: so ppl from different areas would talk to each other in English !!!!
<AnAnt> ScottK: I saw that myself
<ScottK> They can speak to each other just fine.  It's written communication that's the problem.  The switch has come since the partition in 1947.  I don't recall which changed.
<ScottK> Of course English is the common language there for most anyway.
<AnAnt> I mean, I saw 2 indians who were from India, but from different areas within India, they talked to each other in english, so when I asked, I was told that India has too many languages, and they don't understand each other
<geser> AnAnt: you should add perl to the Depends for the binary package
<AnAnt> geser: oh, because of the other scripts ?
<AnAnt> geser: thanks for pointing that out !
<geser> yes
<geser> you will find perl installed on nearly all systems but it's only important
<AnAnt> yeah, you're right, I missed that 
<AnAnt> geser: uploading now
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> what's the smallest linux device people know of....hand held that you can still do things like create python programs actually on the device?
<ScottK> Specifically Python or just create programs?
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> install stuff
<cbx33> and hack around on it
<cbx33> not it plugged into a pc
<AnAnt> geser: ok, it's on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5906
<man-di> cbx33: there are some mobile phones with linux inside
<ScottK> cbx33: http://www.nokiausa.com/770
<cbx33> yeh saw that
<cbx33> can you code actually on the thing
<cbx33> or just outside of it?
<ScottK> Dunno as I haven't actually tried.  You can get to a root shell with effort and from there you can do anything I would assume.
<imbrandon> cbx33, you cxan actualy code on it( 770 ) and the 800
<imbrandon> s/cxan/can
<imbrandon> they are nice actualy, based on debian even too
<cbx33> imbrandon, W000000000000000000000000T
<cbx33> dude
<cbx33> where have you been?
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> I may get one 
<cbx33> battery life seems a bit bad though?
<cbx33> 3 hours?
<imbrandon> nah, its better than advertised, ask seveas about his, he seems to lvoe it
<imbrandon> love*
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> maybe I'll get one
<cbx33> replace my aging dell axim x3i
<cbx33> which is win2003
<cbx33> imbrandon, you still up for helping me out?
<imbrandon> he has a 770, and the 800 seem to be even better as far as screen and proc power and bat life
<cbx33> or are you super busy
<cbx33> not today obviously
<cbx33> wow
<cbx33> awesome
<imbrandon> yea i can, just not this weekend
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> oh dude
<cbx33> I've been like frantic
<cbx33> had soooo many people interested
<imbrandon> on my way to an amusement park with my gf and kids
<cbx33> in the lessons
<imbrandon> in a few minutes ;)
<cbx33> awww cool
<imbrandon> but yea i'm definately still down to help out when i have a moment to get with you
<cbx33> awesome
<imbrandon> what times gmt are good for you generaly?
<cbx33> we'll have to schedule a time
<cbx33> tell ya waht
<cbx33> mail me your availability next week
<cbx33> and I'll try to work into that
<imbrandon> kk sounds good\
<imbrandon> kk , they are here, got to run, ttyl
<cbx33> np
<xxxxx1> bye all
<jikanter> \quit
<sacater> pochu: /me waves
<siretart> mwolson: hey there
<mwolson> hi siretart
<siretart> mwolson: see your inbox :)
<siretart> just hit C-c C-c
<mwolson> sweet!
* mwolson downloads the bzr branch
<mwolson> siretart: can that branch be set up to send commit notifications?  since Romain asked for commit messages of my initial git repo for emacs22, I image he'd like them for this one as well
<mwolson> s/image/imagine/
<siretart> mwolson: yes
<siretart> mwolson: on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-elisp/emacs/ubuntu, there is a tab on the left side, where you can subscribe
<siretart> you can even specify if you want just notifications, or diff of the changes
<siretart> mwolson: IIRC, you wanted to remove yourself from the CC of the bugs?
<mwolson> siretart: right
* mwolson checks the emacs21 packaging to see if they had that Cc field at all
<siretart> mwolson: ok, I'll upload to gutsy after your push, ok?
<mwolson> alright, i'll get on that right away
<mwolson> it looks like emacs21 didn't add the Cc, so perhaps it should just be removed; sending to ubuntu-motu might make people mad at us :^)
<siretart> right
<siretart> we'd rather want to point ppl to visit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs22/+filebug
<siretart> which will work as soon as the package enters gutsy
<persia> Is there a timeframe for emacs22 inclusion?  There's a heap of updates in the U-U-S queue related to emacs22, but I'm not sure about uploading them before we actually have an emacs22 package.
* nixternal is using mwolson's branch
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-07
<mwolson> persia: i'm pretty sure it's safe to upload the updates, because they depend (and build-depend) on either emacs22 or emacs21 in all cases
<mwolson> but if you want to wait, that's fine
<persia> mwolson: That makes sense, but I'm not an emacs expert, so I'd prefer to get a second opinion as well before pushing them :)
<siretart> persia: from what I've seen the dependencies are all alternative, with preference on emacs22
<siretart> persia: I'm about to upload emacs22 to gutsy
<persia> siretart: Thanks.  Other than emacs22, they looked clean, so I'll push them in the near future.
<siretart> yes
<siretart> I was about to upload some of them as well, but decided to focus on emacs22
<persia> siretart: Don't let me block (I'm currently waiting for another build-test), just unsub & assign when you're processing so we don't step on each other's toes :)
<siretart> sure
<siretart> persia: OTH, let's just make sure that the bug gets closed by changelog properly, no need to unsub that wayt
<persia> siretart: I like unsubs because assignment doesn't show in the default listing, so that anything shown is a candidate for upload.
<siretart> persia: err, if a bug is fixreleased, it won't show up anyway. do I miss something here?
<persia> siretart: Just small timing.  Alternately, if a respin of the debdiff is required, it's nice to have it already off the list while waiting for the author to fix the issues.
<persia> siretart: Then again, I upload from the list several times daily: the workflow experience may be different for others.
<siretart> ah, sure
<mwolson> siretart: does "bzr bd" automatically add -rfakeroot when building?
<siretart> mwolson: yes
<siretart> mwolson: see section Builders in /usr/share/doc/bzr-builddeb/README.gz
<mwolson> ah, missed that the first time around
<joejaxx> Good Evening All :)
<siretart> you can use 'bzr bd -S' to create a source package only
<siretart> (sorry, the -sa switch is not implemented yet, you need to workaroud that by specifying --builder='debuild -S -sa -rfakeroot'
<RainCT> good night
<siretart> good night folks, see you tomorrow!
<joejaxx> Goodnight siretart 
<persia> mwolson: Just to confirm, if these packages are built against emacs21, they'll still later work properly against emacs22 as well, right?
<mwolson> persia: yes
<persia> mwolson: Thanks.
<persia> Grrr.   sbuild does not choose to parse "|" in Build-Dep-Indep.  Some of these will have to wait...
<mwolson> hmm, didn't realize that
<persia> mwolson: No worries :)  That's why I try to replicate the buildd environment locally when sponsoring.  Based on the earlier statement, I suspect it will work in a day or two.
<persia> mwolson: Alternately, if you're in a hurry, you could respin everything to use emacs21 | emacs22 | emacs-snapshot, but I suspect it's a waste of time, considering that emacs22 will be in soon enough.
<mwolson> meh, let's just wait for emacs22 then
<mwolson> can sbuild be patched to do the right thing?  i believe this behavior would be considered a bug
<persia> mwolson: Perhaps, but you'd probably want to patch in Debian, and it'll be a few releases before the buildds get updated.  Putting a local patch in gutsy just makes it harder to see when the buildds will fail in advance.  My memory is that this has been discussed on debian-devel@ before, and it was decided that the first of the possible packages should be used by the maintainer to show the preferred target against which to build, hence not parsin
<mwolson> that last message got clipped after "build, hence not" (overlong line probably)
<persia> mwolson: Sorry.  I dislike buffer limits.  "...the first of the possible packages should be used by the maintainer to show the preferred target against which to build, hence not parsing the remaining available packages.".
<mwolson> ah
<mwolson> well, if it has been discussed before on debian-devel, it's unlikely to change, so i guess i'll have to forget about trying to change it
<mwolson> not a huge deal
<persia> mwolson: My memory could well be incorrect, or that could have been a discussion by various maintainers that did not involve either the sbuild or buildd maintainers.
<persia> mwolson: Also, I believe it was four or five years ago: practices may have changed since then.
* persia recommends the use of filterdiff to remove changes to all automatically generated files from debdiffs when requesting sponsorship: if it's not an intentional change, it doesn't need to be in the patch.
<mwolson> interesting -- i was just editing the patch manually via Emacs
<mwolson> filterdiff might be quicker
<persia> mwolson: Isn't there also a diff editing mode that allows you to delete all patches to specific files in emacs, and otherwise make manual editing easy?
<mwolson> i don't recall
<persia> mwolson: http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~pavel/patch-mode.html
<mwolson> diff-mode lets you apply parts of patches and reverse the patch while editing
<persia> mwolson: diff-mode sounds interesting as well.  On the other hand, no reason not to use the shell tools :)
<mwolson> unless you don't fully trust the tools yet :^)
<pochu> hey sacater 
<jussi01> hello everyone :)
<DarkSun88> G'Night.
<leonel> I've made a script to download  Packages.bz2  for  feisty-universe  and  check those packages with the ones in /var/lib/dpkg/status    so I can see what packages I have installed that came from universe and  to see on what can I help patching bugs   
<leonel> is there a easy way to know that ?
<Fujitsu> leonel: I'm sure you could use grep-dctrl or Synaptic to give you a list.
<leonel> Fujitsu: synaptic on a server without X ?
<persia> leonel: You might be able to get what you want from grep-dctrl
<minghua> http://www.littleubuntu.com/blog/?p=3  # "hidden gem" packages in Ubuntu
<minghua> A nice list.
* Fujitsu notes that python-numpy conflicts with our python-matplotlib, and that this is a little inconvenient.
<minghua> Fujitsu: debian bug 426953 says we need to upgrade to python-matplotlib >= 0.90
<ubotu> Debian bug 426953 in python-matplotlib "Installing python-matplotlib, python-numpy gets removed" [Grave,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/426953
<Fujitsu> minghua: Yep, I'm trying to build it now.
<Fujitsu> It nicely FTBFSes (Debian bug #422475), but I think the patch there works.
<ubotu> Debian bug 422475 in matplotlib "matplotlib: FTBFS: Missing plugin file _ns_transforms.so: Failing build" [Serious,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/422475
<minghua> Fujitsu: Good luck, I see three RC Debian bugs against the 0.90.x version in experimental.
<Fujitsu> minghua: I can't reproduce the GTK one, and the python-gst looks a little strange...
<minghua> Fujitsu: Maybe the GTK header one is amd64 only.
<Fujitsu> minghua: Possibly. I might check after it builds here on i386.
<minghua> matplotlib really needs some love, it seems 2/3 of the Debian uploads are NMUs...
<Fujitsu> Yeah :(
<DarkMageZ> persia, about my usage of automake1.7 instead of 1.9. would a comment in the bug do or is the reason required in the changelog itself?
<persia> DarkMageZ: Either is fine.  This is a good place for discussion.  Did something break with 1.9?
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: I like to see them in the changelog.
<DarkMageZ> i used 1.7 to keep the size of the diff.gz as small as possible.
<DarkMageZ> using 1.9 requires too much extra wastage.
<persia> DarkMageZ: Ah.  I understand.  I think we probably want to keep the previous migration to 1.9 then.  It might make diff.gz larger, but it should make the debdiff smaller.
<Fujitsu> The debdiff is all that matters.
<persia> DarkMageZ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomakeTransition is one of the reasons why updating Automake is preferred.
<persia> Fujitsu: Depends on the perspective.  I agree with you, but a mirror admin might not :)
<Fujitsu> I care about maintainability, not a few hundred extra kilobytes on a mirror :P
<persia> DarkMageZ: Further, if /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk works, you could regenerate at build time, which makes diff.gz small, yet still uses a newer automake.
<persia> Fujitsu: Ah.  That's even better: neither the diff.gz nor the debdiff size really matter, just the ease with which future patches are applied :)
<DarkMageZ> i've got that in my rules file. but how do i make it regenerate?
<Fujitsu> persia: Maintainability is inversely proportional to the size of the debdiff.
* persia thinks fujitsu may wish to look at something like the torcs transition from DBS + custom patch system to CDBS + quilt
<DarkMageZ> but if the majority of the debdiff is cleaning up the crap of the old package? then does that reduce the desire for a small debdiff?
<Fujitsu> That makes merging from Debian hell, though.
<Fujitsu> And a lot of what we do is merging.
<persia> Fujitsu: Actually, due to coordination, it allowed a Debian sync, but the debdiff was *huge*
<minghua> I agree with Fujitsu.  Unless you plan to maintain the package in the future, or better, push changes to Debian/upstream, a lot of clean up is not worth the hassle it creates for later merge.
<Fujitsu> persia: Well, that's OK then.
<persia> DarkMageZ: It looks like you set some variables: see /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools-vars.mk for some of the hooks.
<persia> I agree entirely with minghua
<Fujitsu> I've made a major change to a package in Ubuntu once, and I took over the Debian package a day later.
<Fujitsu> In other circumstances it's just not worth the hassle.
* persia usually works with Debian maintainers, rather than adopting
<Fujitsu> Damn, minghua already said that :(
<Fujitsu> persia: This Debian maintainer dropped the package as soon as he saw it had changed to autotools.
<minghua> Fujitsu: what was it using before?
<Fujitsu> minghua: dh_install, I believe.
<Fujitsu> It had no installation mechanism as such.
<persia> Fujitsu: Ah.  In that case I prefer to work with Debian QA, or ask for adoption by a team, but that's mostly because of my own ability to commit to long-term maintenance.
* minghua pefers autotools over hand-made Makefiles any day.
<Fujitsu> minghua: This is a Python app, so I found autotools a very strange choice.
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee.
<persia> Wouldn't setup.py be the normal solution for python installation?
<persia> hi Hobbsee
<minghua> Fujitsu: Hmm, yes, in that case setup.py is probably better than autotools.
<minghua> Hi Hobbsee.
<Fujitsu> minghua: You'd think so.
<DarkMageZ> persia, you might be interested in using the first debdiff i built if this is the case then.
<persia> DarkMageZ: I'll take a look.  I think I prefer the use of simple-patchsys anyway...
<Fujitsu> Why are we introducing a patch system?
<persia> DarkMageZ: No, I already didn't like that one :)  Somewhere in-between makes sense.
<DarkMageZ> so in english. what do i throw into debian/rules to make it reautotool? i can't seem to figure out that autotools-vars.mk file
<persia> DarkMageZ: There are lots of ifneq(, $(VARIABLE)) tests in the file.  If you want to execute the contents of one of those, you need to add a line like VARIABLE := true (or whatever is appropriate for that variable) in debian/rules.
<persia> DarkMageZ: For example, you might want DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTOMAKE := 1.9
<DarkMageZ> so i'd add that .mk file to the rules and then add whatevervariable := something
<persia> DarkMageZ: It might be pulled in by the autotools.mk file.  Try it without the extra include first.
<persia> DarkMageZ: Looking at your patch, you might also want to update ACLOCAL, etc.  Depends on what you need.
<DarkMageZ> if i'm reading that correctly, then isn't this also automatically adding the new dependencies of automake and autoconf for me?
<DarkMageZ> i might need to add $(CDBS_BUILD_DEPENDS) to the build depends?
<persia> DarkMageZ: Only if you use CDBS to automatically update debian/control.  This is considered bad, unless you configure it to only be via a manual rule.  I'd stick with manual management of control: it's much less confusing that way.
<DarkMageZ> ah, that would explain those control.in files in other packages
<persia> DarkMageZ: See http://ftp-master.debian.org/REJECT-FAQ.html for more discussion
<DarkMageZ> oh, while i'm thinking about it. has anyone else noticed the serious drop in speed in which build-deps are checked (feisty vs dapper)?
<StevenK> DarkMageZ: Using pbuilder?
<DarkMageZ> yeah
<StevenK> PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDSCMD="/usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi"
<StevenK> Try that in your .pbuilderrc if you're using Feisty.
<DarkMageZ> that's about as fast as dapper was :)
<DarkMageZ> is there a bug than i haven't managed to find about this regression?
* ScottK is up for reviewing right now (for a bit anyway) if anyone is around.  I'll warn you so far I've advocated 0 of 6 I've looked at.
<DarkMageZ> ScottK, only on revu? or are you up for reviewing a debdiff against a current package?
<ScottK> DarkMageZ: I'll look at a bugfix.
<ScottK> What bug?
<DarkMageZ> bug #123934
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123934 in libvisual-plugins "[debdiff]  bunch of fixes for libvisual-plugins" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123934
* ScottK looks
<DarkMageZ> the majority of the patch is removing the to source changes to the makefile.in files which the debian guys did which are now regenerated by autotools.
<DarkMageZ>  @ buildtime
<ScottK> DarkMageZ: Did you ask persia to look at it again?
<DarkMageZ> persia's gone offline
<DarkMageZ> and the new patch contains the requested fixes.
<ScottK> The size of the diff is pretty impressive (more than I'm up to digging through), so I think not that one for me tonight.  Sorry.  I'd suggest keep working with persia when he re-appears.
<DarkMageZ> k. thanks anyways.
* Fujitsu says scaredly "1.3MiB..."... then drops dead.
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: Did I miss the reason for dropping back to the original automake1.7 stuff?
<DarkMageZ> Fujitsu, i've removed the dropback. but there were 2 good reasons. 1 was to reduce the size of the diff.gz and the other was to dodge a slight issue in the regen.
<DarkMageZ> regen is done @ buildtime now and there's a very small patch to avoid the slight issue in the regen.
<DarkMageZ> the new diff.gz sits @ under 6KB
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: The debdiff is what matters.
<Fujitsu> The current one still has stuff like:
<Fujitsu> -# generated automatically by aclocal 1.9.6 -*- Autoconf -*-
<Fujitsu> +# generated automatically by aclocal 1.7.9 -*- Autoconf -*-
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Have a look at the .diff.gz size for gnome-applets.
<DarkMageZ> Fujitsu, this is true. but it is because the autotooling that the debian guys did to the diff.gz was removed. so it's saying that it's being returned to how it is in the orig.tar.gz.
<DarkMageZ> it is now regened @ buildtime so it'll read 1.10.something if built on feisty.
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: I'd prefer it if that stuff wasn't removed. I don't want to merge a 1.3MiB diff, really.
<Fujitsu> .diff.gz size is inconsequential.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: No thanks,
<DarkMageZ> it's about maintainability. it's easier to work with my version later on than to have to figure out why there are changes against the makefile.in's which get regened over later anyways
<TheMuso> Heya folks. What have I missed? :p
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: It makes merging pretty close to impossible.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Lots.
<TheMuso> StevenK: I'm sure about that.
<ScottK> TheMuso: Lots of packages waiting on REVU...
<DarkMageZ> well, i won't be signing it with that mess in the digg.gz there's no point in it being there
* TheMuso won't even think of revu until his 2580 emails are processed.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso!!!
<TheMuso> Hobbsee!!!
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hiya Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: But there's point in it being in the Debian-Ubuntu delta.
<Fujitsu> Um, s/point/no point/
<Fujitsu> I see that apport has now started marking its bugs private. Are we meant to unmark them when we confirm there's nothing sensitive?
<ScottK> pitti sent mail to -devel and IIRC that's what it said.
<minghua> libvisual-plugins has two Debian uploads in total.  I would be rather worried if we differ a lot from Debian without an active maintainer of our own.
<Fujitsu> Ah, I hadn't checked -devel-announce today
<minghua> -deve-announce, rather
* ScottK wonders how I'm going to know about the bugs to mark them un-private when there's no bugmail....
<ScottK> Ah, right.
* ScottK decides that's a sign he should go to bed.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<Fujitsu> Night.
<minghua> ScottK: Yeah, me too.  Many packages I'm interested are in main.
<minghua> Night ScottK.
<ScottK> StevenK: If you get bored, there's a proposed gnupg upload in Bug #76983.  keescook agreed that the first three should be fixed, but has not reviewed the patches.  geser added the 4th bugfix to the mix.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 76983 in gnupg "Doesn't create settings correctly on first start" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76983
<AnAnt> Hello, could someone REVU this package please: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5906
<superm1_> AnAnt, I'm not a MOTU, but at a glance I can already see a few things that standout
<AnAnt> superm1_: ?
<superm1_> in debian/control: you need to make sure the maintainer has an @ubuntu.com address
<superm1_> typically ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com is used
<AnAnt> superm1_: ah yes, I forgot that
<superm1_> AnAnt, also is this the first revision to make it into Ubuntu?
<superm1_> debian/changelog seems to imply other releases
<AnAnt> superm1_: I thought I fixed that
<AnAnt> superm1_: huh, why do you say so 
<AnAnt> ?
<AnAnt> it is first revision indeed
<AnAnt> what's wrong with debian/changelog ?
<superm1_> AnAnt, because putting in things like "removed """" implies there were other releases
<superm1_> (which should have been in debian/changelog)
<AnAnt> oh !
<AnAnt> I made a previous package, but didn't upload it
<superm1_> I would just put down "Initial Release" 
<superm1_> then
<minghua> AnAnt: don't use "-$(MAKE) clean", run your package in a gutsy lintian and it will tell you how to do it correctly
<AnAnt> minghua: how ?
<AnAnt> lintian /tmp/thwab-lib_1.1.2-0ubuntu1.dsc doesn't say anything about make clean
<AnAnt> minghua: hello ?
<minghua> AnAnt: Are you using lintian in gutsy?
<AnAnt> minghua: nope, feisty
<minghua> Well, I said "a gutsy lintian".
<AnAnt> what version of lintian is on REVU ?
<minghua> feisty, most likely.
<AnAnt> can you send me the output of gutsy lintian on my package ?
<minghua> AnAnt: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5848 has a copy of the message which you can take as a reference
<minghua> AnAnt: search for "debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error"
<AnAnt> minghua: thx
<minghua> AnAnt: Also, that man page is rather useless.
<AnAnt> minghua: well, I was told to make a manpage even if the binary has no options
<minghua> AnAnt: does it process any files?
<minghua> AnAnt: At least say it doesn't take any options in man page.
<AnAnt> minghua: ok
<AnAnt> minghua: in which section should I mention that ?
<minghua> AnAnt: SYNOPSIS should give a example without options (does it take any file as command-line arguments), I think that would be enough.
<minghua> AnAnt: I don't know much about man page though.
<AnAnt> minghua: it doesn't take any file as command line args
<AnAnt> that's why it just says thwab-lib in SYNOPSIS
<minghua> I see.
<minghua> AnAnt: I'm not picking on the man page anymore, then.
<minghua> Although this doesn't make me feel good about upstream.
<AnAnt> minghua: how ?
<minghua> Well, just my personal opinion, but -- (1) a user program, executable binary named xxx-lib; (2) a program that takes no options, not even --version and --help.  These make me feel the upstream is not very experienced in programming.
<man-di> minghua: I agree
<AnAnt> ic
<minghua> man-di: Glad I am not alone. :-)
<zakame> what's in a thwab?
<AnAnt> zakame: meaning ?
<AnAnt> can someone remove the thwab-lib incomplete upload ?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<AnAnt> Hello, can anyone remove an incomplete upload from REVU's ftp ?
<Kmos> AnAnt: ask a motu member
<AnAnt> Kmos: who's a motu member here ?
<RAOF> imbrandon, crimsun, laserjock, and others all have REVU fixing powers :)
<Kmos> AnAnt: check at launchpad.net
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Only revu admins can do it.
<Fujitsu> I'm a MOTU, and I can't.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: I thought the people I named were revu admins :/
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Oops, it was Kmos that said that. Sorry.
<RAOF> NP :)
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: ok, where can I find a revu admin?
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> crimsun: could you please remove my thwab-lib incomplete uploads ?
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: can you REVU this upload http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5906 ?
<Sp4rKy> i'm merging initramfs-tools, someone to check my debdiff ? http://paste.dunnewind.net/15
* RAOF goes to clean up democracyplayer bugs which are almost-surely fixed in gutsy...
<Fujitsu> william@irranat:~/MOTUing$ rmadison -u ubuntu -s gutsy initramfs-tools
<Fujitsu> initramfs-tools | 0.85eubuntu14 |         gutsy | source, all
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Fujitsu> That doesn't give the component :(
<Sp4rKy> i'm merging from 0.89
<Sp4rKy> main
<Fujitsu> Sp4rKy: That was my point.
<man-di> Sp4rKy: the change in initramfs-tools-0.89/scripts/nfs looks a bit pointless, removing an empty line...
<Sp4rKy> yep ^^
<Sp4rKy> i asked the debian maintainer about some change (espcially in preinst file)
<RAOF> The changelog seems a little wrong, too.  You mention only load "vga16fb on amd64", but also "don't use vga16fb on amd64" :)
<Sp4rKy> so i should add 'don't use ...' ?
<Sp4rKy> Don't load vga16fb on amd64 either, usplash 0.4-36 fixes things so that we don't need to use it anymore.
<Sp4rKy> is it correct ?
<RAOF> No, I mean there are two, contradictory entries.  One says "only use vga16fb on amd64 (not i386)"
<Sp4rKy> oups yes ^^
<RAOF> The other one you have listed :)
<Sp4rKy> so the last entry must be removed :)
<jussi01> good morning!
<jussi01> ScottK: ping
<Sp4rKy> RAOF: ok, removed
<Sp4rKy> do you see any other things ?
<Fujitsu> jussi01: He went to bed 4.5 hours ago.
<jussi01> Fujitsu: ok, thanks :)
<StevenK> So he should be up now, he has young kids. :-P
* RAOF is in no way qualified to check initramfs :)
<Sp4rKy> ^^
<RAOF> Sp4rKy: Since it's seriously in main, I'd think you'd be better off in #ubuntu-devel
<Sp4rKy> ok, go there so
<Sp4rKy> thx
<laomao> hi everyone
<jussi01> hi laomao
<StevenK> Lure: Successfully uploaded packages.
<Lure> StevenK: thanks a lot!
<StevenK> Lure: No problem!
* StevenK wonders if he hit the archive in time for the publisher run in 4 minutes.
<jekil> hello
* Fujitsu groans at 210 unmetdeps.
<Fujitsu> And only 18 are SEP :(
<geser> Fujitsu: a large part is the libboost-* transition
<geser> another large part is ghc6 related
<Fujitsu> And there are a few apache bits floating around.
<DarkSun88> Hi all
* ScottK just missed jussi01.
<ScottK> StevenK was right.
<persia> ScottK: That's a tautology
<ScottK> Yeah, but I was just pointing out that I was in fact up due to a small child.
<ScottK> jussi01: What?
* ScottK may be a little grujpy.  Be forwarned.
<ScottK> grujpy/grumpy
* ScottK may also be too tired to actually type words.
<jussi01> ScottK: go to bed, Ill talk to you another time. Its not urgent
<ScottK> jussi01: I'm up due to the 4 year old and actually not that grumpy.
<ScottK> What's up?
<jussi01> not much, I was hoping to go through som mnemosyne stuff with you. (copyright stuff)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Well the short version is you need to understand why it got rejected and answer those concerns.
<jussi01> ScottK: so no big hurry
<ScottK> What I expect you are going to need to do is do an actual code comparison and see if there is, in fact, any code left from the predecessor package.
<jussi01> ok
* persia thinks an actual code comparison is definitely required for mnemosyne
<ScottK> If there isn't, then it's copyright info can and should be dropped.
<jussi01> ScottK: is there an easy way to do that?
<jussi01> some sort of diff program?
<ScottK> jussi01: diff would be one.
<ScottK> Sorry.  Couldn't resit.
<ScottK> resist
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> ScottK: I understand... its late.. :P
<ScottK> If the file structure is similar, then you could use diff.
<ScottK> I think you are going to have to spend some time with the code of both packages to understand if there are structural similarities.
<persia> jussi01: Also, be sure to check the copyright on the memaid files: many of them were actually written by the mnemosyne team.
<ScottK> I would also grep the names of the memaid people to see if they show up in mnemosyne anywhere.
<ScottK> jussi01: I would encourage you to do this work.  It'll be a good learning experience and it'll get your package in.
<jussi01> ok, thanks for that, I now have something to go on! 
* jussi01 sometimes just gets overwhelmed by stuff.
<ScottK> persia: DarkMageZ was around last night (here) with a new debdiff for bug #123934.  I pointed him at you, but you weren't around.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123934 in libvisual-plugins "[debdiff]  bunch of fixes for libvisual-plugins" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123934
<ScottK> You might have a look.
<persia> ScottK: Yep.  Thanks.
<DarkMageZ> ScottK, we're talking via pm right now :P
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
* ScottK wanders off to find out if the 4 year old will believe it's nap time already.
<jussi01> :)
<persia> Just to verify my understanding, could someone else please confirm that we do source maintainer mangling for an $(Debian-revision)ubuntu1 revision, and don't for a $(Debian-revision)build1 revision?
<geser> persia: that's how I do it
<persia> geser: Thanks.
<geser> and dpkg-buildpackage doesn't complain that build1 has no XSBC-O-M field
<persia> geser: True, although I'm not sure if that's a intentional feature, or an accidental feature, given the history of that change.
<geser> build1 shouldn't have any additional changes made by Ubuntu (besides the new changelog entry) so there should be no need to change the maintainer
<persia> geser: That's my reasoning: I'm glad that you concur.  Now to instruct others :)
<StevenK> persia: Dear me, flattery much?
<jekil> anyone can review please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5896
<TheMuso> persia: Did you request an ardour sync
<persia> TheMuso: Welcome back.  I hope you've had a good trip.  Yes.  Did you ever figure out the scons issue?  It appears to have occurred again.
<TheMuso> persia: No. As I have stated before, it builds here in a local sbuild no problem. I think we need to talk to the build system admins about this one.
<persia> TheMuso: I think you're right.  I've a couple other things I want to try, but I'll ping someone Monday CET if I can't find a way to replicate without spamming the repository.
<TheMuso> persia: I am just updating my sbuild for gutsy on my powerpc box and will try again, but I feel that it will succeed.
<geser> Another package using scons fails to build only on the buildds?
<persia> TheMuso: It worked for me with gutsy sbuild on amd64 a couple days ago (when I requested the sync).
<TheMuso> Right.
<persia> geser: Yep, but in a different way this time.
<geser> which package is it this time?
<persia> geser: ardour (although I still haven7t fixed aqsis either)
<jussi01> persia: do you have time for me atm? (sbuild setup?)
<persia> jussi01: I should in 15-20 minutes.
<jussi01> persia: no hurry though
<jussi01> ok :)
<geser> persia: how it is this different this time?
<geser> one could upload a package which outputs the config.log if it fails
<persia> geser: Rather than being a problem with configure, it fails when trying to get the correct version for pkg-config
<persia> DktrKranz: Just to confirm, for the mod-ruby changes, do you mean to delete the old files from debian/?
<DktrKranz> persia, I'm checking
<man-di> I wonder what is better: 1) file new sync bugs, subscribe u-u-s and close other bug when sync was done/closed or 2) take an existing bug, and sync request and subscribe u-u-s?
<man-di> what is the ubuntu way for this?
<geser> if it's really the same problem as with xmms2, it's because dash stumbles over an error in the environment and exist independent of pkg-config being there or not
<man-di> (I mean for cases where a bug was fixed in Debian)
<geser> man-di: I usually to 2) if there is a bug asking for a new version
<DktrKranz> persia, I removed every file related to apache 1
<persia> man-di: Either works.  I prefer #2 when the bug history is small, and #1 when the bug history is large (and there are many subscribers).  In either case, be sure to retitle and redescribe the bug for the convenience of the archive admins.
<DktrKranz> to apache1 package
<man-di> is there a way to automatically close other bugs when bug XXXX gets closed?
<persia> DktrKranz: Thanks for the confirmation.  The patch only removed the contents of the files, so I'll manually delete the 0-byte leftovers.
<geser> man-di: afaik no
<DktrKranz> persia, thanks :)
<persia> man-di: not really.  Duplicates are hidden by default, but left "open" when the master is closed.
<man-di> okay
<man-di> seems like there are some bugs in java packages which are fixed in debian and synced to ubuntu a long time ago
<geser> persia: do you mind if I upload adour to output the config.log if scons fails to see where the problem is?
<ScottK> Kmos: What did you do: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-July/001875.html
<persia> man-di: That happens often, unfortunately.  There's an open spec for better coordination with Debian bugs, but there's still significant discussion of the best way to handle it.  For now, we've been closing bugs with a comment (Fixed with version X.Y-Z) for reference.
* ScottK goes back to bed.
<persia> geser: I don't mind, but I'd rather push it against PPA tomorrow to see if I can replicate before we churn the repositories.
<TheMuso> persia: Are there any instructions anywhere about using PPA?
<man-di> persia: thx for the info
<persia> TheMuso: Not to my knowledge.
<geser> persia: is PPA using the same build environment as the normal archive?
<TheMuso> persia: So how do we use it?
<Fujitsu> geser: The buildds are in Xen, but otherwise the same.
<Kmos> ScottK: ignore it! i want to merge motu-media with ubuntu-motu
<persia> geser: I'm not sure.  I know there is a different queue, but I'm not sure if the buildds are the same or different.
<Fujitsu> You upload to incoming.dogfood.launchpad.net:~fujitsu/ubuntu, and it builds on a separate set of extra-isolated Xenified, cleaned-after-each-build buildds.
<geser> are the build logs available for PPA?
<persia> Fujitsu: Do you know if the configuration is the same?  Should we expect the same scons failures?
<Fujitsu> geser: You should be able to look it up in the separate buildd histories, but I don't think they're findable from the package/person pages.
<Fujitsu> persia: They're identical, AFAIK.
<TheMuso> persia: Latest ardour does build fine in an updated gutsy sbuild for me.
<persia> TheMuso: That's annoying.  I'm just prepping gezer's suggestion with aqsis, and if it works as I think it ought, I'll try with ardour as well.
<TheMuso> Ok.
<geser> persia: I try ardour already in PPA, let's see how it works out
<persia> geser: Great.  Let's hope it fails.
<geser> Fujitsu: does one get a mail for successful uploads to PPA?
<Hobbsee> geser: yes
<geser> hmm, then something has gone wrong as I didn't get a mail yet
<Hobbsee> then you're probably uploading to the wrong place, or something.  when did you upload?
<geser> Hobbsee: 2007-07-07 14:40 ardour_2.0.2-2ubuntu1_source.upload (it's UTC+2)
<geser> this makes it 20 minutes ago
<geser> Hobbsee: can you paste your dput config for ppa?
<Hobbsee> geser: /query me yours?
<man-di> hmmm, multidistrotools shows bugs that are invalid
<Fujitsu> man-di: It doesn't do any filtering at all. That would be a lot of page requests, and LP doesn't like that.
<man-di> Fujitsu: interesting, but I wonder how it found https://launchpad.net/bugs/21029 for libgnumail-java
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 21029 in libgnumail-java "libgnumail-java: FTBFS: Semantic Error: No applicable overload was found for a constructor with signature "POP3Connection(java.lang.String, int, int, int, boolean)"" [Unknown,Fix released]  
<Fujitsu> man-di: AFAIK it looks at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnumail-java/+bugs-text
<Fujitsu> And now, I'd better be off to bed.
<man-di> Fujitsu: this lists 3 bug numbers but mtd shows only one bug for libgnumail-java
<man-di> Fujitsu: have a good nite
<Fujitsu> man-di: Hm, that's strange... You might want to look at the code.
<man-di> Fujitsu: when I would understand python...
<AnAnt> ping crimsun 
<PhinnFort> my package isn't showing up on revu
<Hobbsee> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<Hobbsee> PhinnFort: are you in teh group there?  ^
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: yup
<Hobbsee> PhinnFort: right.  which package?
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: bookreader
<PhinnFort> and I haven't gotten any nasty mails or anything either (like when I mistakenly uploaded to upload.ubuntu.com;)
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: can you remove an incomplete upload ?
<PhinnFort> "You are a member of this team."
<Hobbsee> PhinnFort: which version were you trying to upload?
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: 2.0
<PhinnFort> 0.2
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Hobbsee> hrm.  wonder why it landed in rejected.  apart from the fact that the 0.1 also did
<PhinnFort> well, the first one was kind of broken
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: would help if you'd mention the package....
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: thwab-lib
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: should I try to upload again?
<persia> AnAnt: If you have an incomplete upload that needs clearing, you'll get the best response with something like "Could someone please remove the partial upload of libfoo2.8-0ubuntu1 from REVU".
<Hobbsee> PhinnFort: wait 5 mins
<Hobbsee> PhinnFort: for it to reprocess
<PhinnFort> ok
<Hobbsee> and poke me again if it hasnt published in that time
<AnAnt> persia: I did so many times today !
* Hobbsee has forgotten the "publish now" script
<PhinnFort> apropos?
<Hobbsee> wonder who sabnzbd_0.2.5-0ubuntu1.dsc is
<persia> AnAnt: Ah.  Sorry then.  I suspect that the timing was just off (and people are around less on the weekends).
* man-di hates toolchain updates
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: no fun :(
<PhinnFort> poke, poke
<Hobbsee> okay, so why did it move to rejected again?  hmmm.
<StevenK> slomo: Gah! dbus-glib 0.74 requires dbus 1.1.1. Didn't you check it was installable before requesting the sync?
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: no problem
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: what are the normal reasons for a package to get rejected automatically?
<PhinnFort> *s/normal/usual
<PhinnFort>  /
<Hobbsee> PhinnFort: user not in the keyring, normally
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: can you check if I'm in the keyring if I give you the fingerprint?
<Hobbsee> i think ther'es more stuffed bits here though
<Hobbsee> siretart: ping
<PhinnFort> [17:23]  [Away]  siretart is away: not here... - screen detached
<Hobbsee> darn
<AnAnt_> Could someone REVU this upload: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5910 
<AnAnt_> Hobbsee: you still do REVUing ?
<persia> PhinnFort: Just in case the issue is the keyring, I'm resyncing now...
<PhinnFort> oki
<Hobbsee> AnAnt_: occasionally
<Hobbsee> AnAnt_: when i'm in a nitpicky mood
<AnAnt_>  are you in that mood now ?
<Hobbsee> no
<Nafallo> crimsun: bug 124590 might be something for Tribe 3 when I get one of those machines ;-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124590 in Ubuntu "No sound card in Gutsy with D630" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124590
<stgraber> Just a new upstream version : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5120 if someone has time to review
<persia> PhinnFort: Is http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5913 what you sought?
<PhinnFort> hurray!
<PhinnFort> yes
<persia> PhinnFort: next time should just work.  Sorry for the processing issues.
<PhinnFort> no problem at all
<PhinnFort> thanks for the help
<PhinnFort> does REVU automatically mail me when my package is commented?
<Hobbsee> no
<siretart> LongPointyStick: huh?
<PhinnFort> this would be a darn nice addition to kubuntu gutsy (or later): http://kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=56982&id=1
<sacater> anyone think gutsy is stable enough yet?
<PhinnFort> yeah, just release it;)
<geser> sacater: for an update from feisty?
<PhinnFort> I'm not upgrading before it has KDE 4 packages;)
<sacater> geser: mmhmm
<stgraber> TheMuso: if you have some time reviewing a pastebinit update : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5120
<stgraber> sacater: There currently are the apt and openoffice dependency problem, but otherwise it's quite stable (at least here), but keep in mind that you may have a broken X, kernel, ... at any time
<sacater> eeep
<sacater> stgraber: ty
<geser> sacater: if you really want to upgrade look again when the next tribe is due
<sacater> k
<ScottK> PhinnFort: If you want e-mail of package comments, you have to join http://lists.tauware.de/listinfo/motu-reviewers mailing list (and you get them all, not just yours).
<PhinnFort> ScottK: nothing that a filter in KMail won't handle;)
<ScottK> Exactly.
<sacater> hrm
<sacater> my blog posts arnt showing up on planet ubuntu
<ScottK> PhinnFort: You might find reading the comments on other packages useful to learn more about what not to do.
<PhinnFort> ScottK: I have been peeking around a bit
<ScottK> OK.
<PhinnFort> ScottK: like setting motu as maintainter, etc.
<PhinnFort> should be a list with "Top 10 errors new packagers make" or something, somewhere
<ScottK> stgraber: In your debian/changelog, instead of - Closing launchpad bug #119723 "Implement gettext localization" (David Paleino) it should be - Implement gettext localization (David Paleino) (LP: #119723) - LP will "Fix Released" the bugs automatically then.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119723 in pastebinit "Implement gettext localization" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119723
<stgraber> ScottK: right, will do
<ScottK> Also need to update your copyright statements to include 2007.
<sacater> anyone know when the next CC meeting is going to be
<sacater> it isnt published yet
<ScottK> stgraber: Doesn't it need some kind of build-dep for some Python?
* ScottK didn't try to build it yet.
<stgraber> ScottK: nope, it's a non-compiled software
<ScottK> But it is Python, right?
<stgraber> yes
<ScottK> Why don't you make it a proper Python package then?
<stgraber> I had a discussion about that at the beginning and the result was that as this package only provide a single script and it's "short", there was no real need to use all the python stuff as you'd do for a "big" software
<ScottK> OK.  Actually all you would need to add would be a very simple setup.py.
<ScottK> As it is, you have a Python script here that doesn't seem (at at glance) to comply with the Python policy.  
<ScottK> If you had setup.py, you could use cdbs and actually your package would get simpler/smaller.
<t3ch> status
<t3ch> eh
<ScottK> stgraber: Now your missing the empty line between the version/distro line and the first changelog entry in debian/changelog
<ScottK> stgraber: In debian/control, Depends: python, ${python:Depends} is excessive.  ${python:Depends} includes python.
<stgraber> ScottK: just re-uploaded with above fix, I've re-read the debian python policy and don't see where they talk about a setup.py for a non-module/non-extension .py and I don't really see what a setup.py can do more than copying a file to a dir ...
<ScottK> stgraber: Setup.py isn't required.  
<ScottK> It'd just make it easier.
<ScottK> I'd have to go look again and check, but your script does get installed to the correct location, so it may well be compliant.
* ScottK will have another look.
<ScottK> stgraber: Uploaded
<ScottK> stgraber: My final conclusion was unusual, but not wrong.
<stgraber> ScottK: thanks
<slomo> StevenK: sorry? i have dbus 1.0.1 and it installs fine here
<sacater> can anyone help me with my planet-ubuntu thing. Ive set it all up. and the feed is http://sacater.codewiz.net/?cat=3, is there anything wrong with this?
<ScottK> A package that can be distributed, but not modified has to go into multiverse, right?
<geser> yes
<minghua> Actually I doubt it.  What counts as "modified" in its license?  What about repackaging whatever format it's in as .deb?
* minghua tends to think such software unsuitable for distributions.
<sacater> grr
<geser> minghua: think of qmail
<sacater> is there a channel for planet
<minghua> geser: Right.  I was more thinking about MS web core fonts though.
<minghua> Hmm, can someone maybe ban icf7_?
<geser> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, or fbond
<poningru> woah
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> hmm
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> argh, who has ops to stop this?
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> oh, I do
<Nafallo> lol
<nixternal> hehe
<man-di> nixternal: hehe
<man-di> nixternal: now you jsut need to hit the right time when icf7 is in
<joejaxx> nixternal: you are a freenode staffer? :P
<Nafallo> just ban him :-)
<nixternal> I have his ip, but I need to figure out the banforward channel for bogus routers
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+b *!*@icf7@PPPOE-05-0124.UNI-MUENSTER.DE#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nixternal
<nixternal> err
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+b *!*@PPPOE-05-0124.UNI-MUENSTER.DE#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nixternal
<PriceChild> nixternal, that banforward is only for dcc exploitable people...
<PriceChild> just do a straight ban
<nixternal> bady copy/paste there
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+b *!*@PPPOE-05-0124.UNI-MUENSTER.DE]  by nixternal
<nixternal> my lord, the bans I have to remove now :)
<Nafallo> that's more like it. thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-b *!*@PPPOE-05-0124.UNI-MUENSTER.DE#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nixternal
<joejaxx> nixternal: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-b *!*@icf7@PPPOE-05-0124.UNI-MUENSTER.DE#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nixternal
<nixternal> there we go
<nixternal> that was insane
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> OK, now to my question
<minghua> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> what are some decent build specs for a build server?
<nixternal> should I focus on memory or cpu?
<minghua> what does a build server mean?
<Nafallo> minghua: a server that compile stuff :-)
<nixternal> a server that will pbuild everything for me, so I don't have to sit here and spend 2 days compiling and building packages
<nixternal> like the Ubuntu build boxes
<joejaxx> build a cluster :)
<joejaxx> :p
<joejaxx> j/k
<nixternal> it would be nice if I could run multiple builders at once, so possibly a xen config
<Nafallo> imbrandon has those things :-)
<nixternal> I am on my way to a cluster actually, so that isn't a bad idea either
<minghua> I think neither CPU or memory is the main bottle neck for buildd.
<joejaxx> nixternal: :)
<Nafallo> why XEN for pbuilder?
<Nafallo> you can run multiple on a bare system
<man-di> using pbuilder for a buildd is too much overhead
<Nafallo> but make sure not to use the tarball method :-)
<nixternal> well, I can run a pbuilder in each xen session, so if I do 2 dual cores, that would be 4 sessions, as I have seen running 2 pbuilds at once isn't such a good idea
<man-di> with sbuild, buildd and wanna-build its cheaper, performace wise
<nixternal> I need to check out this sbuild, everyone who uses it speaks highly of it
<man-di> and pbuilder handles deps slightly different to sbuild and this can cause issues
<imbrandon> nixternal, multi pbuilders is fine, but sbuild + lvm snapshots rock
<joejaxx> security?/win las
<nixternal> the ubuntu build farm uses sbuild right?
<joejaxx> bah
<nixternal> imbrandon: my god I am glad you spoke up ;)
<nixternal> I thought I was gonna have to go KC Masterpiece on your arse :)
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> imbrandon: is there any doco for sbuild+lvm snapshots?
<imbrandon> i just got back from takin my girl to the mall to get her a teddy bear at build-a-bear
<imbrandon> fun fun
<imbrandon> lol
<joejaxx> lol
<nixternal> build-a-bear will break-the-bank
<joejaxx> go imbrandon 
<imbrandon> no doubt
<nixternal> I gotta walk around that place when I have my daughter
<joejaxx> nixternal: lol
<nixternal> last time I tried to walk around it though I landed in front of the apple store...not a good place for a kid either
<nixternal> iWant
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> hi imbrandon :-)
<imbrandon> heya Nafallo 
<nixternal> iWant might be funny, but not when it leads to iBroke
<imbrandon> ltns
<Nafallo> indeed is :-)
<Nafallo> New work, new life, less time ;-)
<imbrandon> hehe same here 
* Nafallo is reading Dell docs
<Nafallo> did you know you need a broadband connection, a broadband modem and a networkcable with a RJ-45 connector to make a wireless connection? :-)
<Nafallo> I sure didn't :-)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<ScottK> imbrandon: Build-a-Bear has a nice mailing list you can sign $KIDS up for too.
<ScottK> ;-)
<imbrandon> ScottK, lol i know, this was like her 4th bear
<imbrandon> :)
<ScottK> imbrandon: How old is your daughter?
<imbrandon> ScottK, 10
<imbrandon> well will be 10 in november
<imbrandon> going on 21
<imbrandon> lol
<ScottK> Ah.  You've got another couple of years of build-a-bear then.
<imbrandon> yup :)
<imbrandon> and thats my oldest
<imbrandon> the next is a boy, then nother girl, then aboy ( i have 4 kids )
<vijay2000> Hi all 
<vijay2000> can anybody tell me what this error means http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29030/
<ScottK> imbrandon: I have 3: 15, 13, and 4.  Two are past build-a-bear, but one's still a threat.
<imbrandon> looks like your package dosent depend on dpatch ( or you dont have it installed if thats not a pbuilder )
<imbrandon> vijay2000, ^
<vijay2000> ScottK: can you please help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29030/
<imbrandon> ScottK, :) i have 9 , 3 , 2, 1
<vijay2000> imbrandon: yes imbrandon
<ScottK> vijay2000: What imbrandon told you is correct.
* man-di thanks that here is no build-a-bear
<vijay2000> imbrandon: i didn't understand what you told
<man-di> damn, build-a-bear exists in germany too
<Nafallo> what happended to just haveing a dog or cat? bear!? FFS, get real :-)
<vijay2000> ScottK: what did imbrandon tell . I didnt understand
<ScottK> You need to have dpatch as a build-depend for your package.
<vijay2000> ScottK: got it I shall install dpatch
<ScottK> Yes
<minghua> Rather, you should build depend on dpatch.
* minghua believes dpkg-buildpackage checks build dependency.
* ScottK agrees with minghua
<joejaxx> minghua: yes based on the control i believe
<joejaxx> the control file*
<vijay2000> now i get this error when i build http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29032/
<imbrandon> do you have universe and multiverse enabled in your pbuilder ? and its updated ?
<imbrandon> looks not to be
* imbrandon heads for lunch
<joejaxx> imbrandon: yeah i was just about to ask that :P
<joejaxx> :)
<vijay2000> imbrandon: universe is updated 
<vijay2000> i checked for libxvidcore4-dev
<vijay2000> and i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29033/
<joejaxx> vijay2000: no as in enabled in the pbuilerrc :)
<vijay2000> i am not sure 
<vijay2000> how to check that 
<joejaxx> vijay2000: open /etc/pbuilder/pbuilderrc
<joejaxx> and make sure that
<joejaxx> #COMPONENTS="main restricted universe multiverse"
<joejaxx> is uncommented
<joejaxx> then you need to update your pbuilder
<vijay2000> how to update the pbuilder
<minghua> vijay2000: Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<vijay2000>  minghua: Thanks 
<Qball> Seveas mia again
<mohammad> any motu online here?
<ScottK> Sure
<mohammad> Hello ScottK, thank you for your comments I have applied them all
<mohammad> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5921
<mohammad> ScottK would you please review again ?
<ScottK> I'm looking at it now.
<ScottK> mohammad: Have a look at http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/ch-best-pkging-practices.en.html#s-bpp-origtargz paragraph 6.7.8.2.  Since you had to remove stuff from the original tarball, you need to document it as they describe there.
<ScottK> mohammad: If you assert a copyright over the packaging, then you have to license it some way.  There's no right to distribute otherwise.
<ScottK> mohammad: I'm not sure if combining those different licenses into a single package is workable or not.  I'd prefer to have someone more experienced comment on that.
<mohammad> ScottK: So you mean "Debian packaging is (C) 2006, Mohammad Derakhshani" and "This software is Copyright (c) 2004-2007 Siahe.com" should be removed?
<ScottK> Switching the Quranic verses to GPL does simplify things considerable.
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> I mean that if you assert copyright, you need to give permission to distribute.  
<ScottK> We (meaning you and someone who knows more about those licenses than I do) just need to figure out the best way to do that.
<mohammad> ScottK: thank you. does it have any other problem?
<ScottK> mohammad: I don't see any, but I haven't tried to build the package and I got very little sleep right now, so the odds of me having missed something are pretty good.
<mohammad> ScottK: Then would you please when you have time build it later ?
<ScottK> Possibly.  I about out of Ubuntu time for today.
<ScottK> I would encourage you to ask persia about the licensing issues when he's here.
<mohammad> ScottK thank you for your help :)
<ScottK> mohammad: You're welcome.  Thank you for contributing.  Getting a package (particularly one of the complexity you are attempting) is a lot of work, but many will benifit if you succeed.
<geser> keescook: please look at bug #124629
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124629 in gsambad "[CVE-2007-2838]  Unsafe tmp file usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124629
<sacater> on planet ubuntu, my name is down the side as a registered member. but my name links to planet.ubuntu.com. while my feed is correct. I need some help pretty badly with this
<mohammad> geser: libcommons-io-java 1.3.1 is in repos now thanks :)
<sommer> w
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-08
<geser> imbrandon: does aurora has problems again?
<Fujitsu> Are we keeping beryl and co. around for any particular reason? emerald/heliodor have already been removed, and the new compiz is meant to replace them...
<nixternal> I want to play with the compiz fusion, but when I install it here I don't get the borders..and I can't use it on my big box because it has a Radeon
<Vorian> nixternal, which card?
<Vorian> and howdy :)
<nixternal> 9700
<nixternal> howdy mr. Vorian :)
<Vorian> open drivers don't work?
<nixternal> open drivers don't work with a 1440x900
<Vorian> :-/
<Vorian> no fun
<Vorian> emerald --replace no workie either ?
<nixternal> haven't tried emerald..isn't that a beryl thing?
<Vorian> ah, that's what fusion is all about :)
<nixternal> and I thought you couldn't use the binary blogs
<Vorian> try this diddy
<nixternal> blobs
<Vorian> compiz --replace -c emerald &
<nixternal> heh
* nixternal fires up the desktop
<Vorian> it should activate your default emerald theme
<nixternal> can I still mess with the fusion stuff?
<Vorian> yepper
<nixternal> sweet arse then
<Vorian> \o/
<Vorian> it's fun stuff
<nixternal> are there any funky settings with the binary blobs I need to do in xorg.conf?
<Vorian> I havent had to 
<Vorian> but I have an older radeon
<Vorian> actually
<Vorian> the setting will be the same as beryl 
<nixternal> bah
<Fujitsu> nixternal: What went wrong?
<nixternal> some silly texture error with it
<nixternal> I am gonna go enjoy some pizza now
<Fujitsu> There's some special xorg.conf setting you need for ATI cards.
<Fujitsu> Lutin: Are you going to merge gtk2hs at some point? It currently has unmetdeps, and the Debian package fixes that.
<bronson> Anyone know how to create an apt mirror from packages on an ISO?
<bronson> (I'm trying to install Gutsy but my machine doesn't have a CD-ROM drive...  Any way to feed tribe2's packages over the net?)
<TheMuso> StevenK: Mind if I take your ecasound2.2 merge?
<StevenK> TheMuso: Not at all. I touched it for the libflac transition.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I doubt it. File a removal bug, it worked for emerald. :-)
<StevenK> bronson: I've done it before, it's just messy.
<StevenK> bronson: Requires a second Linux machine, too.
<bronson> StevenK:   Messy?  Yikes.  That's a shame.
<bronson> Did you write anything up?
<TheMuso> StevenK: Ok, filed syncs on ecasound2.2 and ecawave, as the transition has now been done in Debian.
<StevenK> Not so much. Mainly because I did it around 3 years ago. :-)
<StevenK> TheMuso: Excellent.
<bronson> Maybe I should just try to serve the packages off the iso over nfs or something...?
* TheMuso is surprised MoM shows up build1 versions as merges.
<bronson> Bummer.  Owell, thanks for saving me from that dead end.  :)
<StevenK> One of those two didn't build, do they both now build?
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<StevenK> Actually, I was wrong, but that's okay. :-)
<TheMuso> Wrong?
<StevenK> They both built, from what I can recall.
<TheMuso> ah ok
<TheMuso> Well they did for me as well, so thats all good.
* StevenK looks at upload a QA upload of kwave to Debian.
* Fujitsu obliterates emerald-themes.
<StevenK> Yay!
* Fujitsu looks for other similar unmetdeps in debcheck.
<Fujitsu> Why do we still have a lot of libapache-mod-* around? Shouldn't those have vanished?
<Fujitsu> They make up more than 1/5 of the universe unmetdeps.
<StevenK> The problem with that is, all of these bugs have been filed on them in Debian saying, "Fix your package to work with Apache 2 or remove it" and none of them have done anything.
<StevenK> I'm loathe to remove 25 libapache-* packages if Debian is going to fix 23 of them, just not right away.
<Fujitsu> These are libapache-* source packages.
<Fujitsu> Surely they're not likely to be producing apache2 binaries in the near future.
* Fujitsu files a `Please put beryl and co. out of their misery' bug.
<StevenK> Heh, yay!
<Fujitsu> Hm, are we going to want an upgrade path from Feisty's beryl?
<ScottK> If by 'we' you mean me, then No.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Fujitsu> I don't see how we can, as it's all very different.
<Fujitsu> Hi ScottK.
<ScottK> Hi Fujitsu
* ScottK has no idea.  Stays away from the eye candy.
<bharanee> hello
<bharanee> ;
<Megaqwerty> could anyone point me to a guide for signing .deb files? (For a repository)
<man-di> hello persia
<persia> Hi man-di
<man-di> persia: when two packages need to be synced at the same time, one from main and another from universe, should I subscribe ubuntu-archive to both?
* StevenK sighs at pbuilder. Damn it, cache the build depends you download when the build fails!
<persia> man-di: If it needs to be at exactly the same time, it should be one bug (and remember that you need a developer ACK before subscribing ubuntu-archive).  If the dependency is one-way, two bugs is OK (but one bug may be preferred), but I'd recommend feeding them one at a time.  In general, if you know in advance, I think one bug is better.
<StevenK> Download 16Mb. Build fails. Patch. Rinse and repeat.
<man-di> persia: hmmm, okay
<persia> StevenK: What about local mirroring or using a proxy, or are you just short processor power today?
<man-di> persia: I have already two bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ant/+bug/98638 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ow-util-ant-tasks/+bug/124699
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98638 in ant "Upgrade to 1.7.0" [Undecided,New]  
<man-di> persia: I think will need doko to ACK this
<man-di> persia: thx
<persia> man-di: For main, you need a main ACK.  Those who you work with are probably your best choice, but you may get some benefit from the ubuntu-main-sponsors queue.
<man-di> persia: you mean subscribing to ubuntu-main-sponsors?
<persia> man-di: Just out of curiosity, how does the upgrade to ant affect netbeans?
<man-di> persia: it shouldnt
<persia> man-di: Right.  I don't know much about their queue processing procedure, but the queue does exist.
<man-di> persia: I rebuild nearly all packages which B-D on ant and found only the ow-util-ant-tasks issue
<man-di> I dont rebuild openoffice with new ant
<persia> man-di: Ah.  Good.  I worry about API changes, but perhaps it was only some interfaces :)
<man-di> I found one API change
<man-di> which broke ow-util-ant-tasks
<man-di> but I have to say I havent tested netbeans
<man-di> its not in Debian main yet
<man-di> I work with SUN to get it in
<StevenK> man-di: Is sear any closer to being uploaded?
<man-di> nope, I wait for eris 1.3.12 coming out of NEW and guichan which needs a library transition and maintainer is moving and has no internet access yet
<man-di> StevenK: I think I will just do guichan
<man-di> I'm his sponsor and he said I can do all I want with this packages
<man-di> but I dont like to do work others should do, I have a lot of other tasks
<man-di> StevenK: and sear doesnt build in current unstable
<man-di> I wonder what to do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ant/+bug/43973 ? Are bugs in hoary still considered to be fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43973 in ant "ant 1.6.2-2ubuntu2 has ant version 1.6.5, not 1.6.2" [Medium,New]  
<Fujitsu> man-di: No. Hoary has been unsupported for 8 months.
<man-di> Fujitsu: then just close the bug?
<Fujitsu> man-di: That's right.
<man-di> thx Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> np
<man-di> as "Invalid"?
<Fujitsu> Hm... Hard to say.
<Fujitsu> Invalid will do, as it's not a valid complaint for any current version.
<man-di> its definitely not Fix Released
<man-di> I will use Invalid
<Fujitsu> If it had a Hoary distrorelease task, it would be wontfix, but Invalid is correct here.
<man-di> where can I find the dates for support for each distro?
<Fujitsu> man-di: It's mentioned in the release announcement, and it's not difficult to work out from the version number.
<Fujitsu> There's also a table on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29
<Fujitsu> But I don't know of an official page giving such information.
<RAOF> It's nice and quiet here, so I'll drop in some of my stupidity.  I've re-arranged my keyboard to be dvorak... but my Sid install is on crypt-lvm, and the luks prompt isnt dvorak, and I can't remember querty well enough! :(
<TheMuso> haha
<TheMuso> Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> TheMuso!!!
<RAOF> Hey Hobbsee, TheMuso :)
<RAOF> I wanted to see if I could help do some nouveau testing, but that's trapped behind impenetrable crypto :)
<TheMuso> Well that was smart.
<RAOF> Absolutely
<StevenK> RAOF: I can type out the layout if that helps. :-)
<RAOF> Oooh. I probably have a game keyboard cheatsheet somewhere :)
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Hahah.
<RAOF> :P
* StevenK tries to force kwave to build.
* StevenK is this >< close to uploading a 0.9.0 SVN snapshot to Debian, "accidently"
<Fujitsu> Heh. Why?
<Fujitsu> One pixel, hey? A little dangerous.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: if you do, i suspect you'll get lumped as teh maintainer
<StevenK> Don't wanna!
<Fujitsu> !info kwave gutsy
<ubotu> kwave: sound editor for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2976 kB, installed size 6096 kB
<Fujitsu> Ah. KDE. 'nuff said.
* Fujitsu runs.
<StevenK> Hah
<StevenK> Hrm.
<StevenK> Why can't I ssh into anything?
<StevenK> I get SERVICE_ACCEPT, and then nothing.
<DarkSun88> Giorno
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<Fujitsu> StevenK: How long have you waited?
<StevenK> Still waiting.
<Fujitsu> Hm... Haven't seen it that bad before.
* StevenK leaves it, to see what happens.
<StevenK> connect(4, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/ssh-UJVxkX1674/agent.1674.seahorse"}, 110 <unfinished ...>
<StevenK> Ah ha
<StevenK> Right, fixed.
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<Fujitsu> Hmm... dcc 1.3.42-4build1 has been published on all archs but sparc, but the sparc build finished almost 4 hours ago. Is that really normal?
<StevenK> Check NEW?
<StevenK> Maybe?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: I guess that's a possibility that I hadn't thought of.
* Fujitsu checks.
<Fujitsu> No :(
<StevenK> Maybe it failed to upload.
<Fujitsu> Possible.
* Fujitsu looks for an indication of binary publishing status.
<Fujitsu> Is there a history thing like there is for sources?
<StevenK> No idea.
<persia> Fujitsu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue (and also look at "Accepted")
<Fujitsu> persia: I meant a page like that one finds if one browses to http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/somesourcepackage
<Fujitsu> gutsy sparc Release: Published version 1.3.42-4build1 in component universe and section mail 3 hours ago
<Fujitsu> But it hasn't hit archive.u.c yet :S
<persia> Fujitsu: Ah.  I don't know of anything like that.
<StevenK> Probably needs someone to dig through logs on drescher.
<Fujitsu> There is a (very ugly) publishing history on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/sparc/dcc-common/, it turns out.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: That's what I thought. I'll poke someone when I see them.
<Fujitsu> Is dak this hungry?
<jussi01> morning all!
<Fujitsu> Hi jussi01.
<jussi01> hey Fujitsu
<DktrKranz> could you please have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5924? thank you.
<persia> Hmmm...  I thought that was supposed to be part of the php-universe package.
<mruiz> ping anibal 
<ranf> hello
<tuxmaniac> Any idea of how much badwidth will be consumed in setting up a pbuilder environment?
<geser> Fujitsu: any idea where to look for build logs for ppa?
<man-di> tuxmaniac: my pbuilder tarballs are around 100 MB, so when you count on 200 MB per pbuilder you are on the save side
<man-di> safe
<tuxmaniac> man-di, thanks
<TheMuso> Note that yo uwill still need disk space for package building, as well as downloaded dependencies.
* TheMuso  had to resize his LVM volumes for sbuild recently, because a package he was building ran out of disk space.
<ryanakca> hmm... since #debian-devel seems to be dead, can a debian maintainer/dev reupload 'aoeui' please? (It got rejected because the copyright file said "GPLv2 or later" instead of "GPLv2 _only_"...) 
<ryanakca> `dget http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/a/aoeui/aoeui_1.0~alpha5-1.dsc`
<Fujitsu> geser: I think you'll have to check the history of the individual buildds, or links in the email.
<ranf> Does anybody know where I find a text version of " LDP GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE"? Closest I found is here: http://tldp.org/LDP-COPYRIGHT.html
<tuxmaniac> can i create a gutsy pbuilder environment being in Feisty?
<ryanakca> tuxmaniac: yes
<Fujitsu> tuxmaniac: Yes, but you'll need the Gutsy debootstrap package.
<tuxmaniac> because it seems like the debootstrap gutsy package
<tuxmaniac> Fujitsu, true. thats exactly the problem
<tuxmaniac> :)
<Fujitsu> Why not install it?
<tuxmaniac> Fujitsu, install gutsy or the debootstrap package for gutsy?
<Fujitsu> deboostrap package.
<ryanakca> wget http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.0_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i debootstrap_1.0.0_all.deb
<tuxmaniac> Fujitsu, how do I do that. by default it downloads the feisty one
<ryanakca> tuxmaniac: ^^
<tuxmaniac> ryanakca, aah thanks
<tuxmaniac> ryanakca, connection refused :-(
<ryanakca> tuxmaniac: pick a random server from http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fd%2Fdebootstrap%2Fdebootstrap_1.0.0_all.deb&md5sum=f03872a3ba1fa96f9b46d6cb660aefef&arch=all&type=main
<tuxmaniac> ok
<ryanakca> and I'll be back in a bit.
<StevenK> slomo: libdbus-glib-1-2 depends on libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1) ; to answer your question with what's going on about glib-dbus.
<tuxmaniac> it works. pbuilder env is getting created
<tuxmaniac> thanks a lot peopkle
<tuxmaniac> where does the base.tgz get installed? I am unable to find it in /var/cache/pbuilder
<geser> /var/cache/pbuilder should be the right place
<geser> did you run pbuilder create ?
<tuxmaniac> geser, yes I did
<tuxmaniac> it said install successful
<tuxmaniac> geser, no. It aborted with an error :S
<tuxmaniac> sorry
<tuxmaniac> having problems here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29099/ Any pointers?
<Hobbsee> tuxmaniac: means that gutsy is broken at the moment
<Hobbsee> tuxmaniac: suggest you create a feisty pbuilder, then dist-upgrade that
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee, hmmm ok
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee, thanks. I did not eveen think that gutsy was broken and was wondering whats wrong with my commands :-) Stupid me!
<Hobbsee> tuxmaniac: :)
<Hobbsee> tuxmaniac: see http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/gutsy_probs.html
<tuxmaniac> eeks
<Hobbsee> yeah.  that'll be fun to sort out :)
<geser> no risk, no fun :)
<Hobbsee> geser: how's apt going?
<geser> still trying
* Fujitsu hunts some more unmetdeps on all archs.
* StevenK is still going with his flac search and destroy.
* Fujitsu looks at all the libapt-pkg-blah unmetdeps and wonders what's going on.
<jussi01> hmmm, can someone tell me how to ssh into a remote machine? ie. me--router--internet--his router (5 machines attatched) -- him ?
<Fujitsu> jussi01: You'd need some port-forwarding set up.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: apt breakage
<StevenK> jussi01: A port forward on his router.
<jussi01> ok, is there a specific port i should use?
<minghua> port 22
<jussi01> ok, thanks a lot!
<minghua> and it's his port 22, not yours
<jussi01> yeah :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: if you're bored, you could always attempt to fix apt into building :P
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: At 12:30? I don't think so :P
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: sure!  it's a great time to code
<Hobbsee> hi asac 
<Kmos> Hobbsee: http://packages.qa.debian.org/b/balazar.html -> can you update this one from debian unstable
<Kmos> ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: can i update it?  as in, sync/merge it?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i need to check first if it can be synced or merged
<Kmos> :)
<Hobbsee> Kmos: indeed.
<Kmos> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/b/balazar/balazar_0.3.3.ds1-1/changelog
<man-di> Wow. Ubuntu Linux on german TV
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i think it can be synced.. i'm right ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: why do you think that?
<Kmos> i checked http://packages.qa.debian.org/b/balazar/news/20070701T151704Z.html (new version)
<Kmos> and http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/b/balazar/balazar_0.3.3.ds1-1/changelog
<Kmos> nothing specific related to ubuntu
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> you are right, it is a sync
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> i report a bug with it ?
<Kmos> or you will handle it now ?
<Kmos> without report
<Hobbsee> and i can approve it
* Hobbsee has no data centre access, at this point
<Hobbsee> however, i can file the bug using requestsync from here, which saves a sponsor from approving it later
<Hobbsee> done
<Kmos> Hobbsee: nice, thx
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Kmos> Hobbsee: the command to do it.. if isn't done by you.. it's requestsync balazar feisty ?
<Kmos> $ requestsync balazar feisty
<Hobbsee> gutsy.  you want to sync it to gutsy.
<Hobbsee> and you want to use -s, because you need a sponsor for it
<Kmos> :)
<Hobbsee> because you're not a MOTU or core dev
<Kmos> exactly
<Kmos> kmos@bash:~$ requestsync balazar gutsy
<Kmos> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Kmos>   File "/usr/bin/requestsync", line 52, in <module>
<Kmos>     (cur_ver, component) = cur_version_component(srcpkg, release)
<minghua> Speaking of sync requests, can a non-core MOTU request a main package sync?
<Kmos>   File "/usr/bin/requestsync", line 22, in cur_version_component
<Kmos>     raise Exception('apt-cache madison does not contain %s/%s' % (sourcepkg, release))
<Kmos> Exception: apt-cache madison does not contain balazar/gutsy
<Kmos> minghua: yes
<minghua> Kmos: Thanks.
<Kmos> i've updated gqview that's in main
<Hobbsee> minghua: sure
<Kmos> and asked a motu for upload
<Hobbsee> minghua: you may want ot use -s though
<Kmos> sponsor :)
<Fujitsu> minghua: Not wihout sponsorship.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: is ubuntu-main-sponsors subscribed to the bug?
<minghua> Ah, I meant to ask "request without sponsor".
<Hobbsee> minghua: not usually
<minghua> Thanks guys, especially Fujitsu for guessing what I really meant. :-)
<Hobbsee> minghua: i mean, they *might* accept it, if you're known to work a lot in that area, and so they take it that you know what you're doing.  but in teh general case, no
<Kmos> bug 124744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124744 in balazar "Please sync balazar (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124744
<Kmos> Hobbsee: it's ubuntu-archive
* Hobbsee had a couple of main sync's ack'd that way
<Hobbsee> Kmos: ...ENOCONTEXT
<Hobbsee> Kmos: which bug are you talking about, w.r.t ubuntu-archive?
<Kmos> i think you talk about balazar
<Hobbsee> Kmos: that balazar sync is correct.  that has ubuntu-archive subscribed.
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> so what are you talking about ? =)
<Kmos> gqview is already release
<Kmos> the package i've done some time ago
<Hobbsee> ah right.  the way you said it, you made it seem as if it was waiting for upload
<Kmos> :-)
<Kmos> geser has done it
<Kmos> Hobbsee: bug 115578
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115578 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Gfreqlet" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115578
<Kmos> now i need this one..
<Hobbsee> then it clearly wasnt for main...
<Kmos> this one is for universe :)
<Hobbsee> you just said it was in main.... "i've updated gqview that's in main'
<Kmos> i've updated the package :) hehe
<Kmos> i'm not an ubuntu/motu member, so i can't do nothing
<Kmos> =)
<Hobbsee> oh, so locally or something.  right.
<DarkMageZ> double negative equals a positive. so you can do something.
<Hobbsee> oh wait.  you have updated it, and gqview even *is* in main.  but i'm betting that geser didnt sponsor it.
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Kmos> Hobbsee: geser is my sponsor.. but for that one i can't remember
<Kmos> if keescock or crimsun upload it
<Kmos> but geser checked it
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<StevenK> crimsun uploaded it
<Kmos> =)
<Kmos> StevenK: want something to do ? bug 121858
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121858 in squeak-vm "Please upgrade to new upstream version 3.9" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121858
<Kmos> hehe
<Hobbsee> Kmos: you should probably ask ogra first about that one, before you touch it
<Hobbsee> seeing as he's in ubuntu, and he's listed as the maintainer
<Kmos> Hobbsee: he's subscribed to the bug for that
<Hobbsee> true
<Kmos> i've done it =)
<StevenK> Kmos: I'm already doing something, kthxbye
<Kmos> so i wont touch it
<Kmos> StevenK :)
<superm1> it is legal to ship a file in /etc/mysql/conf.d that will override settings in /etc/mysql/my.cnf, correct?
<sacater> can I please speak to a planet ubuntu savv
<sacater> savvy*
<Hobbsee> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sacater> Hobbsee: k
<sacater> I want to speak to a planet ubuntu savvy
<Hobbsee> that's not a question
<Hobbsee> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sacater> is there a planet ubuntu savvy here
<Hobbsee> you dont appaer to get it...
<Hobbsee> sacater: the answer to that will depend on how savvy they need to be to answer your, as yet, unknown question.
<Hobbsee> so, on balance, no there isnt.
<Nafallo> sacater: why don't you just ask your question instead of asking if someone is able to answer what you haven't asked? :-)
* Hobbsee notes that sacater fails Useful Question Answering 101.
* Hobbsee notes that sacater fails Useful Question Asking 101.
* pochu notes that Hobbsee needs going to sleep. :-)
<Hobbsee> mmm...sometime
<minghua> IIRC sacater asked earlier here about he/she not being able to put his/her RSS feed onto planet ubuntu.
<minghua> Not sure if it's still the same problem though.
<pochu> !planet
<ubotu> Planet Ubuntu (blogs of Ubuntu developers and members) can be found at http://planet.ubuntu.com
<sacater> right
<sacater> here is the problem
<pochu> sacater: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<pochu> It's a nice tutorial to add yourself :)
<sacater> I have done everything that guide says, and yet my blog posts are not showing on planet ubuntu
<sacater> and when you hilight my name down the side
<sacater> my feed is linked okay
<sacater> but my 'name' is not
<pochu> No, it's not.
<pochu> sacater: the link is http://sacater.codewiz.net/?cat=3, but it should be a feed.
<pochu> e.g. rss, atom...
<pochu> sacater: http://sacater.codewiz.net/?cat=3&feed=rss2
<pochu> I think that's the good one.
<pochu> Which will just show up the posts in the Ubuntu category.
<sacater> aha
<sacater> didnt realise I could get an rss feed for that particular section
<pochu> That's what everybody should have.
<sacater> pochu: so if I change cat=3 to cat-3&feed=rss2 might it work?
<pochu> cat=3&feed=rss2, yes
<sacater> k
<pochu> sacater: just try it in a feed reader, e.g. liferea
<sacater> let me try changing it
<pochu> And you will see whether it works or not :)
<pochu> If it works on a feed reader, will work in planet.u.c too.
<pochu> And everybody should just feed the Ubuntu entries. I don't think most people care if you have a new dog or things like that...
<Nafallo> pochu++
<vijay2000> Hi all 
<vijay2000> can anybody help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29106/
<pochu> Or even worse, if you write in [your_LOCALE] , which 95% of us don't understand (unless it's german, since a lot of developers here seem to be german hehe)
<minghua> I would feed ubuntu and debian entries if I have a English blog...
<pochu> you can just create a 'Planet Ubuntu' and a 'Planet Debian' categories, and feed them.
<superm1>  vijay2000, perhaps add libglut3-dev to build-deps
<pochu> As sacater is just doing :)
<minghua> Nah, creating categories is not the problem; finding interesting things to write about is the problem. :-)
<pochu> :)
<sacater> pochu: right I think I have done it
<sacater> pochu: ill give it a while to update
<sacater> YAYS
<sacater> it worked!
<sacater> now to make a blog post..
<pochu> sacater: cool
<pochu> and nice that you've added just the Ubuntu category :)
* pochu huges sacater 
<sacater> pochu: :D
<sacater> pochu: its spelt hugs btw
<sacater> :P
<pochu> Oh, right.
<pochu> Thanks for it, I really appreciate it! :)
<sacater> :P
<jekil> hello
<jekil> anyone please can review my obextool? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5896
<slomo> StevenK: you must use debian's dbus-glib :P Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6), libdbus-1-3 (>= 0.94), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.13.5)
<StevenK> slomo: Ah. I'll look at merging dbus-glib, then.
<slomo> StevenK: merging?
<StevenK> Um, actually dbus-glib in Ubuntu and Debian are the same version...
<StevenK> Maybe it needs a rebuild.
<slomo> i have no idea where your dbus 1.1 dependency comes from, it's not in the archive
<StevenK> slomo: This is strange...
<StevenK> slomo: Before I install it:
<StevenK> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6), libdbus-1-3 (>= 0.94), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.13.5)
<slomo> yes... the debian binary depends on dbus 1.1 though
<StevenK> And then after:
<StevenK> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-5), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.9)
<slomo> nice
<slomo> the latter can't be built on our buildds
<StevenK> But what causes Depends to change on install?!
<slomo> we never had glib << 2.13 at the time dbus-glib 0.74 was uploaded
<slomo> no idea
<StevenK> slomo: Can you reproduce?
<slomo> no
<StevenK> Hrm. I think I know what's going on.
* StevenK runs 'rm /var/cache/pbuilder/apt/*'
<StevenK> slomo: Hand that dunce cap over there, will you? :-)
<vijay2000> Hi can anybody help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29124/
<vijay2000> how do i get libqalculate-dev (>= 0.9.4)
<vijay2000> my current version is libqalculate-dev (>= 0.9.4)
<vijay2000> sorry 0.9.2-1
<geser> is that a dapper pbuilder?
<man-di> vijay2000: use something more recent than dapper
<StevenK> slomo: Thanks for your help.
<vijay2000> geser: yes it is a dapper builder
<slomo> StevenK: np ;)
<vijay2000> man-di: Thanks 
<geser> then you need to fix the versioned build-depends for this package and see if it builds on dapper
<vijay2000> geser: Shall try it out .. thanks for you help 
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-b *!*@PPPOE-05-0124.UNI-MUENSTER.DE]  by Hobbsee
<jikanter> if I fix a bug in a package, I am not 100% clear on what to do after that. I ran debdiff on the package. Should I now build and upload to review? Could someone steer me in the correct direction?
<jikanter> sorry, revu
<Hobbsee> jikanter: attach the debdiff to the bug, and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<minghua> jikanter: no need to upload to REVU, just attach the debdiff
<jikanter> cool, thanks Hobsee, mingua I appreciate it.
<minghua> Hobbsee is always faster :-(
<Hobbsee> minghua: not always
* minghua just heard that Ubuntu's trademark policy discourage "Edition" names and recommend "Remix" instead.
<StevenK> Yeah, but Christian Edition makes it sound like we're all going to hell.
<Q-FUNK> shiver at the thought of remixing Christianity.
<jussi01> Hmmm, how do i check if a package is synced or native (tremulous-server)?
<Q-FUNK> the version
<ScottK> jekil: Did you build your package in a Gutsy pbuilder?  Did it build?  Was the resulting binary lintian/linda clean?
<jekil> ScottK: i build it in a feisty pbuilder
<ScottK> jekil: You ought to make (by dist-upgrading) a Gutsy pbuilder and test it in that environment.
<StevenK> Ugh.
* StevenK manages to convince muine to build.
<jekil> ScottK: ok, thansk
<ScottK> StevenK: Doesn't that line belong to TheMuso?
<StevenK> I stole it fair and square, since he's sleeping.
<ScottK> Ah.  No problem then.
<siretart> slomo: around?
<siretart> slomo: I see a new version of seahorse has been uploaded?
<icf7> How do I add a "repository" (like "universe", "multiverse" etc.) to an already installed pbuilder? I tried pbuilder update with a config file specifying COMPONENTS="..", but that doesn't seem to have any effect
<Biagi> http://biagi.miniville.fr/env
<geser> icf7: --override-config when you update your pbuilder should do it
<slomo> siretart: yes
<icf7> geser: Thanks, I should rtfm next time.
<siretart> slomo: to what conclusion did you come regarding the agents? should both be run by default on user login?
<slomo> siretart: until there's a better solution (like gnome-session integration) yes
<ryanakca> what would be the appropriate version for aoeui 1.0, alpha5? I've been recommended 1.0-1~alpha5.0, so that 1.0-1 is higher, but that causes the problem of naming the .orig.tar.gz...
<slomo> at least it will work fine now in all cases, no matter what is running or installed
<siretart> slomo: :(
<siretart> this means that we always get undefined behavior if both are installed
<astronouth7303> when I'm writing my debian control file, is it ok to require any version of a package but then recommend a newer version?
<ScottK> astronouth7303: What would be the point?  Unless somebody is holding things back for a reason they will have the newest version they have available.
<astronouth7303> debian stable doesn't have python-gtk2 2.10
<astronouth7303> and I can code around it
<astronouth7303> so I require any version of python-gtk2, but I recommend python-gtk2 >= 2.10
<man-di> astronouth7303: what will a user gain if he/she installs a newer version? Will the programm show additional features?
<astronouth7303> yes
<astronouth7303> StatusIcon
<astronouth7303> which is the systray icon
<man-di> astronouth7303: but it fully works with the older verions dont supporting systray icon?
<astronouth7303> yeah
<man-di> then I would just depend on the minimal version
<man-di> most people will use the version provided by their distro anyway
<astronouth7303> ok
* ScottK agrees.
<astronouth7303> I just wanted to make sure that it wouldn't freak out the various package managers
<ScottK> FYI, MOTU FAQ appears to have lost some info when revised recently.  If you have time, you might want to have a look and see if stuff needs to be added back.
<bluekuja> ScottK, thanks for your comment on the list, I think I gonna add a point for that for next motu meeting
<bluekuja> ScottK, trying to find a common rule for everyone
<bluekuja> (I hope I will be available for that hour, if work will let me^^)
<cbx33> anyone here got the nokia n800?
<slavik> what is a good place to ask for backports?
<Lamego> what package do you like to see backported? 
<Lamego> would you
<slavik> pidgin 2.0.2
<slavik> or the upcomming 2.1.0 :)
<Lamego> i have an unoffical backport :P
<slavik> Lamego: getdeb.net doesn't count :P
<Lamego> why not ?
<slavik> because they don't :P
<Lamego> well, ok, I like that justification for someone who lost some time building it :)
<Lamego> lost = spent
<sacater> hey, who should I talk to if I want to start a launchpad 'Q+A Day'
<TheMuso> Heya folks.
<minghua> slavik: I don't know if the page is up-to-date or not, but it has a lot of pointers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackportRequestProcess
<minghua> hello there TheMuso
<cbx33> hey TheMuso 
<cbx33> howz it going
<TheMuso> cbx33: Vey well thanks. Yourself?
<cbx33> yeh good
<cbx33> hopefully placing an order for a nokia n800
<cbx33> pretty excited
<TheMuso> I'll bet.
<sacater> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QADays
<RainCT> sacater: nice idea :)
<sacater> RainCT: thank ye
<sacater> RainCT: like it says
<sacater> RainCT: add your name if you are interested
<RainCT> sacater: I'd, but I don't think I could answer much...
<sacater> RainCT: its not hard
<sacater> there are over 9000 questions
<sacater> there must be a few you can do RainCT 
<RainCT> :p
<RainCT> sacater: well, will try then
<sacater> RainCT: add your name :D
<RainCT> sacater: already done ;)
<sacater> RainCT: promote it around a bit for me :D
<RainCT> sacater: but I want you to digg http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/QtTube... lool
<sacater> RainCT: looking
<RainCT> sacater: (just joking :P, well but would be nice :)). will tell about it on the Catalan LoCo meeting (running now) later :)
<sacater> RainCT: k
<sacater> RainCT: im adding a few more feilds
<RainCT> sacater: the table was broken, repaired it :P
<sacater> RainCT: ty
<sacater> RainCT: add your details on the extra tables :P
<RainCT> good night
<ryanakca> hmm... I have a build machine (192.168.1.101) so that pbuilder doesn't slow up my desktop... I have ssh keys set up, any way to dput my sources to 192.168.1.101, instead of having to open up SFTP?
<minghua> ryanakca: what is the problem of using sftp?
* minghua has never set up a server to accept dput though.
<ryanakca> minghua: I'm lazy... :) In fact, I'm kindof interested in setting up a build daemon so that the whole process is automated for me :)
<ryanakca> And, just for the fun of it... a challenge (so I hope)
<minghua> Setting up buildd is not for lazy people AFAIK. :-)
<ryanakca> meh, It's a challenge :) 
#ubuntu-motu 2008-06-30
<crimsun_> emgent: I'm not a dev anymore, so I don't have ack privileges.
<kostmo> yesterday it was suggested that i use debootstrap to test my 'pyrocket' application for intrepid -- could I use pbuilder to the same effect?
<persia> kostmo: I believe the command is pbuilder --login or similar.
<kostmo> I also noticed that intrepid is in alpha1 and there's no gui/livecd available, which precludes actual runtime testing it seems
<kostmo> although I wouldn't expect much to change about a pygtk gui from Hardy to Intrepid
<persia> kostmo: You can always run from a netinstall or similar.  Anyway, images are available from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<kostmo> yeah, I saw the server cd and the alternate cd
<kostmo> the server cd says explicitly that no window manager is included
<kostmo> i don't know about the alternate cd, but it doesn't say that it *does* include the window manager
<persia> kostmo: That is the reason behind the inclusion of package management tools with network access.
<kostmo> i c
<kostmo> alpha distro testing is new territory for me
<persia> kostmo: You might ask for testing advice and pointers to test cases in #ubuntu-testing
<kostmo> ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it's amazing how much better gnome-do works if you enable the plugins
<RAOF> Indeed it does.
<RAOF> Are you using 0.5 (time to poke #debian-mono about that again, methinks)?
<ScottK> kostmo: The alternate CD has a gui, but no live CD.  It uses the traditional Debian Installer.
<kostmo> i'll have to try that out
<kostmo> This doesn't seem right -- I changed the distro name to 'intrepid' for uploading to my PPA, but it complains that it was already accepted to "hardy" and that I should try another distribution
<kostmo> here is the email message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23868/
<sommer> ScottK: php5-clamavlib for hardy uploaded to the clamav ppa and tested... worked fine
<ScottK> sommer: Great.  I'm about to head to bed.  I'll try and look at it for upload to the archive tomorrow.
<ScottK> sommer: I'd also like to help you get it NMU'ed in Debian.
<sommer> ScottK: me too, just wanted to fyi ya
<sommer> ScottK: sounds good to me :)
<sommer> I'll work up a debian package tomorrow evening
<ScottK> Thanks.
<wgrant> kostmo: It says you should change the version, not try another distribution.
<kostmo> i'm confused by the message "you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution"
<kostmo> it seems to imply that you can change the distribution to make it work
<persia> Well, you can.  If you were to e.g. upload to kostmo's special linux, it would work.  You just can't use that version in kostmo's PPA distribution, regardless of the release series.
<wgrant> kostmo: Unless you want to upload to a non-Ubuntu distribution...
<kostmo> i need to get some terminology straight -- can "hardy", "intrepid", etc. be called "distributions"?  the pastebin message has a line saying "Distribution: intrepid", but is that a misnomer?
<persia> Somewhat.  It's a release series.
<wgrant> Ubuntu is a distribution. Intrepid is a distribution series. dpkg hasn't caught up
<kostmo> so does "series" in "release/distribution series" refer to the sequence of alphas/release candidates for e.g. intrepid?
<wgrant> More 8.04, 8.04.1, 8.04.2, I guess.
<persia> No.  It's Warty, Hoary, Breezy, Dapper, Edgy, Feisty, Gutsy, Hardy, Intrepid, ...
<wgrant> persia: Each of those is a separate series.
<persia> wgrant: Ah.  My misunderstanding then.
 * persia thinks the nomenclature is a little confusing
<wgrant> It makes more sense for projects.
<kostmo> i'll second that
<bliZZardz> persia, wgrant : what is the discussion about?
<wgrant> They used to be DistroReleases, but they were renamed to DistroSeries to be more in line with the project naming scheme.
<kostmo> so referring back to my pastebin, the text "you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution" would probably make more sense if down below it used the term "Distribution Series" instead of simply "Distribution"
<wgrant> It would.
<wgrant> But we won't modify the definitions of such fields in dpkg control files.
<persia> kostmo: Except that's just pulling from the .changes file.  I think it'd make more sense to call that "target", as there is no reason one can't copy it afterwards (e.g. foo-proposed -> foo-updates)
<kostmo> i was trying to upload to my PPA before uploading to REVU to catch any packaging errors -- but the PPA is picky about the versions being duplicated -- is REVU not picky?
<wgrant> REVU is not picky.
<wgrant> But PPA is, rightly.
<kostmo> also, i have not received any automated e-mails from REVU after uploading -- is that supposed to happen?
<ScottK> It is supposed to happen that you do not get mail.
<kostmo> ok
<siretart> nxvl: morning
<nxvl> siretart: hi!
<nxvl> siretart: i'm just fighting with augeas :D
<nxvl> the rpath issue is only present on amd64
<nxvl> that's why i wasn't seeing it
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> also i have just noticed that it fails to build twice in a row due an upstream bug
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> i' curious on how upstream release the package
<nxvl> the tarball i COMPLETELY different from what it's on the hg repo
<siretart> encourage upstream to place the script that converts an hg revision to a tarball in the branch
<nxvl> i think
<nxvl> build the source
<nxvl> and package ir before cleaning
<nxvl> siretart: i have just send an email to upstream with a list of bugs
<nxvl> i hope they solve them
<nxvl> also i wan't noticing it, but it ships with the .spec
<nxvl> wasn't
<nxvl> persia: you told me some time ago to not present myself for u-u-contributor, didn't you?
<persia> nxvl: I said that I didn't think you'd gain from it.  Your (successful) application to the Community Council for Ubuntu Membership was one of the arguments for the team creation.
<nxvl> persia: i didn't understand the CC thing
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> Morning Daniel!
<cody-somerville> Heya dholbach
<nxvl> dholbach: good night!
<nxvl> :D
<\sh> moins guys
<dholbach> hi cody-somerville, hi jussi, hi nxvl
<nxvl> \sh: i was looking for you
<nxvl> but don't remember why
<nxvl> :(
<nxvl> \sh: oh yes
<nxvl> \sh: did you upload lenov to a ppa?
<nxvl> well
<nxvl> i need to sleep
<nxvl> see you
<nxvl> \sh: if you have, please send me an e-mail
<nxvl> thanks!
<nxvl> read you later!
<\sh> nxvl: apachelogger started to package leonov...as upstream I leave that to others ;)
 * \sh needs to re-sort some channels...and switching from dircproxy to quassel
<jpds> hmm
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | 8.04 is released: Let's fix any SRU-worthy bugs before the users try the package. | Intrepid open, go wild! https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | QA targets available from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | TODAY - Another day!! Keep working.
 * cody-somerville blinks.
<jpds> Someone left: "?The topic for #ubuntu-motu is" in the old topic :)
<slytherin> Can anyone help with this error - ld: unrecognized option '-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions' ld: use the --help option for usage information
<bliZZardz> slytherin: when do you get this? (looks like a linking error)
<slytherin> bliZZardz: FTBFS log for libmatthew-java
<slytherin> bliZZardz: any idea about error?
<DktrKranz> slytherin: do you know if it compiles using gcc << 4.3 ?
<DktrKranz> IIRC, -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions is available only for gcc 4.3 (but I'm not absolutely sure about it)
<slytherin> DktrKranz: I haven't tried anything yet. I was just looking through FTBFS for java related packages
<DktrKranz> slytherin: a workaround would be exporting a empty LDFLAGS
<slytherin> DktrKranz: I will look into this in evening. Thanks for suggestions.
<DktrKranz> you're welcome
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<huats> slomo_: hey
<DktrKranz> hi sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi DktrKranz
<Riddell> siretart: do you know if libavutil49 is ok to ship on the CDs?
<siretart> Riddell: I do think so. it is 'just' a collection of helper functions doing crc, aes, md5, some general mathematical functions (log, etc)
<Riddell> siretart: thanks
<siretart> Riddell: TBH, I think everything besides 'libavcodec' is fine for the CDs.
<bliZZardz> DktrKranz : hello
<bliZZardz> if i want to include/package a module which is present in Debian and not in Ubuntu - then how can i do it? and would i be needing a sponsor(New Package process?)
<slytherin> bliZZardz: have you checked if the package has been already synced in intrepid?
<bliZZardz> slytherin : can you plz tell me as how i can do that?
<slytherin> bliZZardz: which package is it?
<slytherin> rmadison <packagename>
<bliZZardz> Bug #209498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209498 in pyparsing "new upstream version available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209498
<bliZZardz> i also can learn some packaging by fixing this - hence
<bliZZardz> slytherin : comments?
<slytherin> bliZZardz: that version is already there in intrepid. So nothing do be done. What you can do at most is close the bug with appropriate latest changelog entry.
<dholbach> DktrKranz, huats, mok0, Iulian: I have your interviews online - hope you like them :)
<huats> :)
<mok0> dholbach: yeah!
<mok0> dholbach: I haven't seen the latest ones
<dholbach> ROCK :)
<mok0> dholbach: you never replied to my email concerning the blog.
<huats> dholbach: great !
<dholbach> mok0: I've been drowning in email, work and other preparations - I'll get to it, promise
<mok0> dholbach: great no hurry. I was just afraid you'd missed it
<dholbach> no, I received all well :-)
<mok0> dholbach: take your time then :-)
 * dholbach hugs mok0
 * dholbach hugs super-mok0 :)
 * mok0 hugs back lol
<emgent> morning
 * DktrKranz hugs dholbach
<Laney> hi all
<sebner> \sh: sry, will test claw mail today =)
<Iulian> dholbach: Yea, it's great.
 * Iulian hugs
 * dholbach hugs back :-)
<Hobbsee> siretart / sistpoty|work: why doesn't revu.tauware.de point at the new REVU?
<siretart> revu.tauware.de is an alias for spooky.informatik.uni-erlangen.de.
<siretart> revu.ubuntuwire.com is an alias for spooky.ubuntuwire.com.
<siretart> spooky.informatik.uni-erlangen.de has address 131.188.40.95
<siretart> Hobbsee: ??
<siretart> spooky.ubuntuwire.com is an alias for spooky.informatik.uni-erlangen.de.
<persia> Hobbsee: Could you just adjust to point at ubuntuwire?  That got updated, and likely would again for another change.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I think we are marking on the same dput bug at the same time.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Both revu.ubuntuwire.de and revu.tauware.de point to the sam IP.
<persia> If they are both updated, why the bug?
<ScottK> So unless siretart drops the a record for revu.tauware.de, there is no problem.
<persia> Is this just the user being confused by reading the text of the config file?
<ScottK> For Intrepid, it makes sense to update to the preferred URL, but in no sense should this be an SRU candidate.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I marked myself assigned on the bug before I noticed you were working on it.  If you'd rather, I'll stop.
<siretart> please use the ubuntuwire.com url. the tauware.de is my private, personal domain which I used because I was able to and I didn't want to nag canonical for setting up dns. then, years later, ubuntuwire came up so I moved the service name there
<siretart> nowadays revu is an 'official' service of ubuntuwire
<sebner> dholbach: are you doing new interview things? ^^
<dholbach> sebner: definitely - maybe not today, but definitely more :)
<DktrKranz> sebner: want to be part of the show? :)
<sebner> DktrKranz: no thanks ^^
<sebner> dholbach: sure, just read that on the plant and got curious
<DktrKranz> sebner: reminder: tomorrow is "next month" :P
 * sebner hides
 * sebner thinks that there are a lot other persons to interview who are a lot better, nicer and more interesting than sebner 
<ScottK> siretart: We'll get it fixed for Intrepid, but I don't think it merits an SRU for Hardy.
 * siretart is on a 'makefile' rampage. If anyone can read and understand this, please review: http://paste.debian.net/8731
<siretart> ;)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: thanks.  dunno why i didn't think to do that.
 * Hobbsee wondres why the highlight never showed up
<Hobbsee> it always throws me when i get assigned to random bugs that i've never seen before
<Hobbsee> or subscribed
<Hobbsee> yet have shown no interest in
<sebner> Please everbody get up and congratulate DktrKranz for becomming a Debian Maintainer!!!
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Do you want to deal with the dput bug or should I?
 * sebner hugs DktrKranz :P
 * ScottK slaps DktrKranz and says get to work.
<ScottK> ;-)
<DktrKranz> sebner: you're late. I already had my drunk night
<sebner> DktrKranz: better late than never :)
<sebner> ScottK: bah :P
<DktrKranz> ScottK: not yet. No packages have DM-upload-allowed field, so I need sponsoring :)
<ScottK> Yeah.  I know the feeling.
<ScottK> It takes a while.
<DktrKranz> No rush to break Debian, for now
<sebner> rofl
<DktrKranz> I already did a bogus dput saturday in Intrepid :)
<Jeff_p> i've made an altered version of the ubuntu live cd, with additional packages, and changes to files such as sources.list, but when i install the cd to drive, the changes arn't carried over. does anyone know either why, or where there might be some documentation on the problem ?
<persia> Jeff_p: You likely want the derivatives channel (which name I forget), but I suspect that you've changed the live image only, and not created an alternate set of information for the ubiquity installation.
<Jeff_p> ah, ok :) that sounds likely.
<slush> Hello, I tried to upload my first package to revu using dput revu. As is wrote on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU, after that action I should receive email with some next info. It is many hours ago, but I didnt receive any email and my package is not listed on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/. What can I do now, please?
<siretart> sistpoty|work: http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-multimedia/unstable/ffmpeg/debian/rules?rev=1275&view=auto <- the result of the build rules I showed you before. Note the special 'install' target ;)
<sistpoty|work> siretart: what does $(call ..) do again?
<slush> Hi again, is there anybody who know what to do in my situation?
<persia> slush: Are you part of the revu-uploaders team?
<slush> yes -  REVU Uploaders Joined 3 hours ago
<sistpoty|work> slush: I'm resyncing the keyring now, so once this is done, your package should show up
<persia> Bah.  Someone is always faster than me :(
<slush> sistpoty|work, well done, thanks ;)
 * persia resolves to sync the keyring unprovoked tomorrow, just for practice.
<sistpoty|work> heh
 * sistpoty|work is probably only that fast, because .informatik.uni-erlangen.de is in the search of dns :)
<siretart> sistpoty|work: it exands a parameterized macro (variable). There is a multiline macro a few lines above
<sistpoty|work> siretart: ah, nice :)
<huats> I have a question
<huats> I am using dput to maintain some package locally that I need as dependencies
<huats> but it seems to fail with virtual packages
<huats> does it sounds wierd to someone ?
<huats> anybody has an idea ?
 * RainCT doesn't even know what you mean with "using dput to maintain some packages locally" :P
<huats> RainCT: sorry I was not really clear
<huats> RainCT: I have a local repo so that I can build package without waiting for the dependencys (that I have build) to be included in the distro
<huats> that is my usage of dput "locally"
<huats> :)
<wgrant> huats: How are you using it? dput just puts packages somewhere - it doesn't do any repository management.
<huats> wgrant: i use also mini-dinstall to do that
<huats> wgrant: but this time, since it is a virtual package, dput only creates the .changes on the source package.... but nothing related to the binary one...
<huats> so I cannot put them in my local repo
<huats> I am surely missing something...
<ScottK> huats: You can dput the binary and source upload by dput'ing the .changes you get from the build.
<huats> ScottK: hey
<huats> ScottK: when I dput the .changes they are only for the source package
<huats> not one of the binary that will be created...
<ScottK> source.changes yes.
<ScottK> After you build your binary you should have a arch.changes (e.g. i386.changes)
<ScottK> Dput that one.
<ScottK> That will upload the binary .deb too.
<huats> ScottK: Ok
<huats> apparently I guess I wasn not using the right .changes file
<huats> not sure yet
<huats> ScottK: or, I am more dummy than I think and I have not updated my pbuilder env after I used dput
<huats> ....
<huats> ScottK: thanks...
<ScottK> No problem.
<Jazzva> I'm trying to do azureus merge. It depends on libswt-gtk-3.3-java, but the highest ubuntu has is libswt3.2-gtk-java. The current one in debian unstable is libswt-gtk-3.4-java. Does anyone know if sync is planned for that package?
<Jazzva> It fails to build, because of deprecated API. I suppose that's related to the older libswt in ubuntu.
<geser> Jazzva: have you tried to take the libswt package from debian (and rebuild it for intrepid) and check if azureus would build with it?
<Jazzva> geser, not yet. I thought of doing it.
<Jazzva> geser, thanks
<james_w> siretart: hi, are you around?
<james_w> siretart: I'm not sure how to reply to debian bug 488271.
<ubottu> Debian bug 488271 in cryptsetup "cryptsetup: use a loop to wait for the root device" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/488271
<bluefoxicy> http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/7561/screenshotum0.png
<bluefoxicy> this is what happens in a totally new user, I just upgraded to Hardy.  reinstalled sound-juicer and created a blank user, the same thing happened.
<siretart> james_w: the rootdelay loop in initramfs-tools waits for the root filesystem. we need to wait here for the device holding the crypted filesystem
<siretart> james_w: Ideally the cryptdisks hook would be able to use the look mechanism from initramfs-tools, however it is not generic. If we could make it callable, that would be ideal and avoid this code duplications
<james_w> siretart: would you mind justifying it on the bug report? You understand it better, so you'll do a better job of explaining it than me.
<bluefoxicy> does the install CD put some files on the system that aren't tracked by the package manager, specifically in relation to sound-juicer?
<siretart> james_w: yes, I'll take over that. thanks for forwarding it to debian!
<bluefoxicy> i.e. something I can't get by reinstalling a package
<james_w> siretart: thanks!
<james_w> siretart: also, you may want to look at debian bug 488128.
 * siretart calls it a day. see you tomorrow!
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<james_w> bye siretart
<siretart> james_w: I'm noting that one as well. it is on my list for tomorrow
<siretart> cya
<raphink> hi siretart :)
 * bluefoxicy reinstalls his OS to fix a single package
<Laney> Should I carry on with merges now that we're in DIF or is it now on an "only if it's specifically worthwhile" basis?
<james_w> Laney: merging bug fixes is a good idea, new upstreams are probably good as they generally fix bugs.
<james_w> merging for something like "Update standards version" is not worth the time.
<Laney> Yeah. I had been doing them on a "because they're there" basis before.
<Laney> I shall try to cherrypick the most useful ones
<james_w> looking at something like the RC bugs list, or the FTBFS list could be a good way to find those.
<SolarWar> i have a question on packaging, is this the right channel?
<tacone> yes it is
<SolarWar> okay I have the following errors: http://rafb.net/p/Qv9vyg55.html
<SolarWar> i'm not sure where to start looking
<geser> what gives "file qlix_0.2.1.orig.tar.gz"?
<SolarWar> i'm not sure, i'm just running debuild
<SolarWar> it then proceeds to compile the whole application- and once its done, i get those errors
<tacone> SolarWar: you can open another terminal to try that command :-)
<SolarWar> i messed up the paste, one sec
<SolarWar> i did try tar -xkf  on the original tar file and it works :-/
<SolarWar> http://rafb.net/p/AHokJl89.html
<SolarWar> there :)
<k0p>  hi all.
<SolarWar> helloo
<k0p> SolarWar, is it trying extract with xkf?
<SolarWar> i think so k0p
<SolarWar> theres nothing in my rules that say that it should do that
<SolarWar> so i'm assuming that this is something that debuild does on its own accord (?)
<k0p> well at the top we have tproblems in rules
<k0p> I don't understand so much that. I can't help you. sorry
<k0p> i'm a beginer in packing.
<k0p> but looks like trying unzip wrong file
<SolarWar> k0p, thanks for taking a shot, i think i figured it out: my maintainer field in the control file should be motu@ubuntu.org
<k0p> really?
<k0p> give me a secound
<SolarWar> or ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<k0p> hmm
<k0p> in control?
<k0p> I think the field in maitaier is something like:
<k0p> Maintainer: Full Name <email>
<k0p> but I don't have totally sure about that.
<k0p> I have it in my package. But I don't have comments yet in revu
<SolarWar> hrm
 * ScottK hands out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField to SolarWar and k0p.
<SolarWar> cool
<k0p> ScottK, yeah you're right. :)
<k0p> I don't know about that.
<k0p> thanks.
<SolarWar> now i have this problem: http://rafb.net/p/Fx0sdU18.html
<SolarWar> i'm not sure what hte double colon syntax is
<SolarWar> the guide doesn't have any examples of install::
<k0p> SolarWar, may be you put on label install something like: build
<k0p> and others labels that u need
<k0p> rules is semilar like a Makefile IMHO.
<k0p> btw what's differences between dpkg-buildpackage and debuild?
<azeem> debuild is a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage which might or might not run other things before/after as well, AFAIK
<k0p> hmm right :)
<k0p> like lintian ?
<azeem> e.g.
<k0p> hmm fine.
<ScottK> debsign too.
<mercutio22> Hello
<mercutio22> I have a broken package I can't remove. Its on universe of multiverse.. not sure
<mercutio22> it is called g15daemon
<mercutio22> can someone help me remove it?
<ScottK> mercutio22: You should ask in #ubuntu.
<mercutio22> they told me to try over here though
<mercutio22> The usual methods won't do I was told
<mercutio22> it is related to this bug
<mercutio22> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/g15daemon/+bug/173675
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 173675 in g15daemon "package g15daemon 1.9.0-wip.20070910-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<SolarWar> what does this mean: dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory
<warp10> porthose: are you there?
<james_w> SolarWar: are you building an "Arch: all" package, or an "Arch: any" package?
<SolarWar> james_w, I'm using arch: any
<james_w> SolarWar: then check that you have commands under "binary-arch" and not "binary-indep" in debian/rules.
<SolarWar> oh i see
<SolarWar> thanks
<ScottK> mercutio22: If I help you get it uninstalled, will you document how to do it in the bug for others?
<mercutio22> ScottK: I got the g15daemon going but I am still getting a broken package error from synaptic. Yes I would.
<mercutio22> ScottK: I compiled the latest version
<ScottK> A
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Open a console shell.
<mercutio22> ScottK: done
<ScottK> cd /etc/init.d
<mercutio22> ok
<ScottK> ls
<ScottK> Is there a file named g15daemon?
<mercutio22> Yes
<ScottK> sudo vim g15daemon
<ScottK> Or actually
<ScottK> sudo edit g15daemon
<ScottK> That'll bring up Nano which is more obvious to use than vim.
<sebner> huhu ScottK
<sebner> ^^
<RainCT> or   sudo gedit   :)
<mercutio22> ScottK: ok I used gedit because edit didn't work
<ScottK> OK.
<mercutio22> go ahead
<ScottK> sudo nano g15daemon is another option.
<sebner> RainCT: gksu :P
<mercutio22> right, thanks
<ScottK> mercutio22: I'm guessing the first line of the file is something like #~ /bin/sh.  Is that right?
<mercutio22> ScottK: yes: #! /bin/sh
<RainCT> sebner: like this?   gksu /etc/init.d/sebner stop    *g*
<ScottK> mercutio22: Right after that add a line that says "exit 0" (without the quotes) - Note that if you've got a fixed version you can skip this step because all we are doing is making it guaranteed the init script doesn't fail.
<geser> RainCT: did it work? :)
<ScottK> mercutio22: Then save and exit.
<ScottK> In your case you've nothing actually to save.
<mercutio22> ok
<mercutio22> done
<sebner> RainCT: gksu gedit xD
<ScottK> Then you should be able to do sudo apt-get upgrade and the package should configure.
<RainCT> geser: uhm.. let's wait for the "no reply to ping" message :)
<RainCT> geser: seems like it failed..
<geser> RainCT: open a bug, severity critical
<ScottK> mercutio22: Getting the package to finish it's configure step is the key to getting rid of the error.
<sebner> geser: bah. just wait when I'll flood u-u-s queue :P
<mercutio22> ScottK: sweet. Seems to have done the trick
<RainCT> geser: I'm on the way. Rationale: "MOTUs have rights. We want holidays!" :P :P
<mercutio22> hang on there.. I will test if synaptic is still giving me the error msg
<ScottK> mercutio22: The next step then (if you don't have the working one) is to sudo apt-get remove the package.
<mercutio22> ScottK: I think I do have the working one
<mercutio22> I mean... my LCD is showing a clock
<ScottK> That was for the instructions you put in the bug.
<mercutio22> Ok thanks. I will write what you instructed me to do on the bug page
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> At least people will be able to know how to get it off their systems then.
<mercutio22> yeah. That was great help. Thanks
<RainCT> sebner, geser: https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/debian/+bug/244076
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 244076 in kdebase-kde4 "Cannot uninstall Dolphin on Intrepid without unistalling Konqueror" [Undecided,New]
<sebner> RainCT: I'm not using kde :P
<sebner> rofl
<sebner> RainCT: WTH? O_o
<geser> LOL /me makes a screenshot of it
 * sebner hides
<sebner> huhu jono
<RainCT> geser: adblock the "demo" background first ;)
 * ajmitch thinks it's definitely SRU-worthy
<sebner> jono: mighty community manager. help me! https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/debian/+bug/244076  xD
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 244076 in kdebase-kde4 "Cannot uninstall Dolphin on Intrepid without unistalling Konqueror" [Undecided,New]
<sebner> ignore that kde stuff xD
<jpds> RainCT: Slight typo: s/daemon/demon/.
<sebner> RainCT: why that kde stuff?
<sebner> xD xD xD
<ScottK> Because it's not in the production database.
<RainCT> sebner: ubotu is silly and doesn't notice the "staging" in the URL
<sebner> ah
<sebner> kk
<RainCT> jpds: indeed
<jpds> RainCT: would explain the "boy from hell" thing.
<SolarWar> the docs say that my GPG key have to have the same name, comment, and e-mail as the one specified in debian/changelog, however, I have not found an example that illustrates where to put the comment in the changelog file
<sebner> jpds: my nickname was hellboy195 before my current one
<RainCT> SolarWar: after the name, between ()
<RainCT> SolarWar: eg., mine is:    Siegfried-Angel Gevatter Pujals (RainCT) <rainct@ubuntu.com>
<jpds> sebner: Ich weißss.
<SolarWar> i see thanks
<SolarWar> thats a long name ;)
<sebner> jpds: utf-8 O_o
<sebner> jpds: so this explains it ;)
<RainCT> heh :)
<geser> RainCT: http://members.ping.de/~mb/bug_244076.png
<SolarWar> i've been able to run debuild, however the deb file created does not have the binary for my program inside it. What might be some reason for this?
<sebner> geser: copyright! copyright! copyright! :P
<RAOF> SolarWar: Any number of reasons: you didn't call the install target of the build system, you called the install target of the build system with the wrong target directory, you're making a multi-binary package and haven't added the binary to any dh_install rules, ...
<RAOF> SolarWar: In other words - pastebin is good :)
<RainCT> geser: http://utils.eurion.net/hosted/bug_sebner.png :)
<RainCT> without the "all changes will be deleted" bar
<sebner> RainCT: I want copyright fees !!!!!
<RainCT> sebner: copyright? I've written the text
<sebner> RainCT: my name :P
<RainCT> sebner: that would be trademark :P
 * sebner runes to the government, trademarking this nickname
 * RainCT sees how sebner trademarks "sebner" as nickname, and goes to trademark it as "daemon name"
<sebner> hrhr
<sebner> RainCT: what about "Rufschädigung" ?
<RainCT> sebner: tut mir leid ich verstehe kein Deutsch, must es mir auf English sagen...
<RainCT> :P
<sebner> rofl rofl rolf
<sebner> slur on my reputation :P
<RainCT> sebner: so.. you are identifying yourself with a computer daemon that overloads MOTUs?
<geser> hmm, is UTF-8 (e.g. ™) allowed in nicknames on IRC?
<RainCT> geser: let me try
<sebner> RainCT: me not but you :P
<ogra>  /nick äöüß results in "* äöüß :Erroneous Nickname" here
<RainCT> it was stripped..
<RainCT> nick = evil-sebner™
<RainCT> dunno if that was Freenode or Twisted though
<sebner> lol
<SolarWar> RAOF, i think I was just missing my programname.install file :)
<RainCT> sebner: I'll link to that screenshot when you apply to MOTU and say that you've agreed that you feel identified with that demon
<RainCT> :P
<mouz> any motu would like to give touchfreeze a 2nd review? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=touchfreeze , bug 240637
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 240637 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] touchfreeze" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240637
<sebner> RainCT: xD
<sebner> RainCT: I've made a deal with Luca. applying with 250 sponsored uploads. currently I have 197 so you have to wait for a while ;)
<RainCT> sebner: hey, but package something yourself before applying... not only syncs! ;)
<ajmitch> a large, multi-binary package with libraries
<sebner> RainCT: merges ;) ^^ yeah I know and is on my todo list ;)
<RainCT> ajmitch: +1
<RainCT> uhm.. even I haven't done something like that :P
<RainCT> multi-binary yes, but libraries.. argh! ;)
<sebner> RainCT: lol
<RainCT> mouz: looks great, but I'm too lazy for a deep review right now :P
<RainCT> mouz: the only change that I would do (beside adding Homepage, like apachelogger said) is changing the short description to start with "tray icon that", to say what it actually is beside what it does
<ajmitch> RainCT: I've seen a few MOTUs stumble on libraries :)
<mouz> RainCT: ok
<dushara> n00b here.
<RainCT> hi dushara
<dushara> I've been asked to be the sinhala maintainer for ubuntu
<dushara> http://sinhala.sourceforge.net/
<mouz> apachelogger: can I still do RainCT's thing plus two of yours or are you busy doing those already?
<apachelogger> mouz: no, go ahead
<mouz> k
<dushara> Some of the packages have been added to debian repos.
<RainCT> dushara: yes..?
<dushara> Is this right place to get advice?
<RainCT> dushara: sure, just ask
<RainCT> :)
<dushara> There are few packages like SCIM keyboard engines, and a font. How exactly should I go about getting them into Ubuntu repos?
<wgrant> In general they should be here already, if they have been in Debian for more than a week.
<wgrant> We stopped automatically importing packages a week ago.
<dushara> It may be about that. Who maintains them?
<wgrant> Nobody in particular.
<wgrant> We have group maintenance here.
<wgrant> !motu
<ubott2> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dushara> :-) So does Ubuntu automatically sync the the debian repos?
<wgrant> That's where we get the enormous majority of our packages.
<geser> yes, till last week, now only on request
<Nafallo> only source
<dushara> How do I find out if the pkgs are in Ubuntu?
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yourfavouritesourcepackagename
<Nafallo> wgrant: 404
<wgrant> Nafallo: Surprising.
<Nafallo> :-)
<wgrant> Nafallo: See, LP is borked. Fix it!
<Nafallo> wgrant: not my job :-)
<wgrant> Close enough.
<Nafallo> wgrant: but those racks have lot less cables now ;-)
<wgrant> Nafallo: Always good.
<Nafallo> :-)
 * wgrant has nightmares of small racks with 10m CAT6 cables.
<Nafallo> 10m :-O
<dushara> thanks for all the help :-)
<wgrant> Apparently the previous tech didn't have any appropriate patch cables. So we had that horror.
<Nafallo> buy him a crimper? :-)
<ajmitch> wgrant: pics or it didn't happen... :)
<wgrant> ajmitch: I think we might have pics somewhere, but we cleaned it up in '05.
 * ajmitch imagines it was a small nightmare of trying to track down where anything went
<wgrant> It was horrible.
<wgrant> (~150 PP points as well)
<ajmitch> that's a lot of cable
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> No colourcoding either.
<wgrant> But it's all neat and coloured now.
 * ajmitch tries to imagine fitting over 1km of cabling into a small room
<mouz> apachelogger, RainCT: thanks for your comments. New touchfreeze upload is in revu.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-01
<RainCT> good night
<SolarWar> is it possible to upload a new orig.tar.gz file to your launchpad ppa?
<wgrant> SolarWar: Only if you increment the version.
<wgrant> Same as any other repository with any sanity checks.
<SolarWar> increment the ppa version you mean?
<SolarWar> or the source version?
<SolarWar> or the ubuntu version?
<SolarWar> haha :)
<wgrant> SolarWar: The source version.
<wgrant> The bit before the final hyphen is the orig.tar.gz version.
<SolarWar> ohh
<anteaya> how do learn what dev tool has a file called mkmf?
<azeem> xmkmf?
<anteaya> d
<azeem> d?
<anteaya> i will look
<anteaya> thanks
<anteaya> my synaptic couldn't find a package entitled xmkmf
<azeem> I didn't say there was
<anteaya> might it be called anything else?
<anteaya> oh
<anteaya> i mis understood you
<azeem> anteaya: packages.ubuntu.com has a search for that
<Laney> anteaya: You can search for files on packages.ubuntu.com or use apt-file
<anteaya> okay thank you
<anteaya> thank you both
<anteaya> i will try that
<anteaya> i found the file i was looking for mkmf.rb.  it is in the directory that i placed the compressed app prior to installing it.  It does seem to have made it into the installation.  How do I get it where it needs to go?
<cambridgecow> so if I'm running an apt-repo and people install debs from my repo, will they get an automatic updates popup when I update my debs to newer versions?
<Bodsda> hi guys, i was reffered here by someone as  a bug i made on launchpad hasnt been addressed, i wondered if someone could take a look for me -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/224424
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 224424 in ubuntu "wifi/internet lags system" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Bodsda: I think it's much more likely that #ubuntu-bugs is the channel you want.
<Bodsda> ScottK, apologies, thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> siretart: Since you are our designated Launchpad rep, I guess I'll complain to you.
<ScottK> Reading the blog, http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/simpler-interface - I'm supposed to just suck up the pain.
<ScottK> So that we can have things like "Link a related branch" (which I have never ever used once) smack in the middle of the U/I where most of the action happens.
<ScottK> Launchpad: Getting in user's way in 2004.
<emgent> morning
<persia> Who wants some simple packaging work?
<bliZZardz> persia : me :)
<Bodsda> me, if you teach me how ;~)
<persia> Bodsda: Sure.  First, visit http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_watch.html and pick a package.
<bliZZardz> persia : you dont have to teach me , i will try and revert to you if i need your help
<Bodsda> persia, done
<persia> bliZZardz: Since I'll be explaining to Bosda anyway, you can follow along.
<persia> Just to make sure there are no conflicts, which packages did you select?
 * persia encourages more people to play: lots of packages to choose from
<Bodsda> 'spong'
<bliZZardz> persia : cool... do all those require erpackaging?
<bliZZardz> *repackaging?
<persia> bliZZardz: Nope, they all need a watch file.
<persia> bliZZardz: Which is your package?
<bliZZardz> persia : what is a watch file?
<Bodsda> good question
<persia> A watch file is a specially formatted file that lets us check for new upstream versions automatically.
<bliZZardz> persia : gcal
<persia> This is a list of packages that are missing watch files and don't have maintainers in Debian, so it's our job to make sure they have watch files and get them up to date for Ubuntu.
<Bodsda> persia, shouldnt the package maintainer be doing this?
<persia> The first step is to make sure we have the right environment to make changes.  Do both of you have an intrepid build environment?
<Bodsda> persia, ah, not for the next few hours
<bliZZardz> persia : i need to get it.
<persia> Bodsda: Where there is a maintainer, yes.  For these packages, there is usually no maintainer (although there might be an Ubuntu maintainer who needs help).
<bliZZardz> can the Ibex build env be run from older versions?
<bliZZardz> older versions of U
<Bodsda> sorry, i dont no much about this motu business persia, im downloading intrepid alternate iso atm
<persia> bliZZardz: Yes, you can run a build environment on hardy (or even Dapper).
<Bodsda> oh, how?
<persia> Well, there are two commonly recommended ways to set up the build environment.  pbuilder and sbuild.  Do either of you use LVM?
 * Bodsda wonders what LVM is
<Bodsda> sorry, total n00b to this
<bliZZardz> i know pbuilder a lil.
<bliZZardz> need to try out LVM
<persia> Bodsda: It's the Logical Volume Manager.  If you don't know, we won't do it now.
<Bodsda> ok
<Bodsda> where can i learn about all this?
<persia> OK.  You'll both want to set up pbuilder then.
<persia> !pbuilder
<Bodsda> bots on holiday
<persia> Right.
<bliZZardz> persia : does LVM always require a different /home?
<Flannel> No, just a /boot that's off LVM
<persia> bliZZardz: Nope.  I only use LVM on about 20GB of my disks.
<Bodsda> Flannel, a seperate /boot partition? or just the folder?
<Bodsda> i hate grub so seperate /boot = trouble
<Flannel> Bodsda: well, it winds up being a separate boot partition
<Bodsda> damn, ok
<bliZZardz> Bodsa : some basics : http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<persia> pbuilder information is available from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<persia> You may need to get the debootstrap from backports to be able to build an intrepid target.
<Bodsda> cheers bliZZardz
<bliZZardz> persia : i would like to take up some more packages from there - based on my workload and the 'interestigness' of the package..
<bliZZardz> Bodsa : guess we are sailing in the same boat..hence always there to help :)
<Bodsda> persia, i have a wifi bug so im gonna lag to hell while i install these
<bliZZardz> persia : quick comment : the Xorg/nvidia driver seems to crash whenever i do an upgrade of teh restricted packages...it is so frustrating.. i have to reinstall it again and again
<Bodsda> ty bliZZardz im new to this packaging thing, but am interested in helping so im here to learn (and teach what i learn)
<persia> bliZZardz: Works for me, so I can't help there.  Did you file a bug?
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, drop to shell just for the package install?
<Bodsda> persia, ok, got pbuilder debootstrap and devscripts
<bliZZardz> persia : am trying to debug it , if dont succeed then will file a bug
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<Bodsda> major bookmarking going on here
<bliZZardz> :)
<persia> Bodsda: Did you set up pbuilder for intrepid based on the wiki yet?
<persia> bliZZardz: How is your effort to get an intrepid pbuilder going?
<Bodsda> persia, err,,.,. no i was reading all the links on packaging
<persia> Bodsda: Once you start the pbuilder setup, it will take a while.  May as well get it started, and read the wiki whilst you wait.
<bliZZardz> persia: i guess we can at best start tomorrow. So that Bodsda also gets a feel of it.
<Bodsda> persia, ok, 1 question, the 'sudo pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd' command on the wiki, is that the full command or am i meant to substitute anything?
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : just try it out - nothing will bomb :)
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, k, cool
<persia> That looks like the right command.  I think you want to substitute --debootstrapopts, but I forget with what
 * persia looks around hopefully for someone familiar with pbuilder to help Bodsda get set up
<dholbach> good morning
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, persia it seems to be setting up a hardy build environment? -- bod@bodubuntustu:~$ sudo pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<Bodsda> W: /home/bod/.pbuilderrc does not exist
<Bodsda> Distribution is hardy.
<Bodsda> Building the build environment
<Bodsda>  -> running debootstrap
<bliZZardz> persia : Bodsda will learn :) .. we have shown him the door.. let him/her open it
<Bodsda> him, and do i need a key?
<Bodsda> ;~)
<tarheelcoxn> Bodsda: nope. GPL keeps it unlocked
<tarheelcoxn> ;)
<Bodsda> tarheelcoxn, good ;~)
<persia> Err.  Keys are good, although we tend to use them more for signatures, than to lock anything away.
<RAOF> From memory, I think you want to copy /etc/pbuilder (possibly .rc?) to ~/.pbuilderrc, and then edit that (it'll include the series you want to target).
<Bodsda> just a note, its downloading a load of packages so im lagged out for a bit
<Bodsda> RAOF, should i have done that before 'sudo pbuilder create etc etc' ?
<persia> Bodsda: Understood: it takes a while the first time.
<RAOF> Bodsda: If it's creating a Hardy pbuilder, yes.
<Bodsda> RAOF, oops, the wiki didnt mention that
<RAOF> Isn't there a nice 'pbuilder-dist' tool lying around somewhere?
<RAOF> Bodsda: Sorry, it's been a while since I used pbuilder; sbuild-on-lvm is nice :)
<Bodsda> RAOF, n00b here -- will have to be a bit more vivid, sorry
<RAOF> Oh, that's just that I haven't used pbuilder for a while, because I like sbuild.
<nxvl> dholbach: hi!
<Bodsda> ah, ok
<persia> There might be a handy tool in ubuntu-dev-tools, but if there is, the wiki ought be updated to instruct how to use it.
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : are you trying to create an env?
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, i ran -- sudo pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<Bodsda> its done now
 * RAOF is down to only 5000 spam messages to find the ham in.
<bliZZardz> Bodsda: then what is the problem? :)
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, what problem?
<bliZZardz> wow :)
 * Bodsda is confused
<Bodsda> brb
<bliZZardz> Bodsda :  i would strongly suggest you  to read the packaging guide and ask the forum any Qs -only if you have them.
<persia> This is a better place to ask questions: someone is likely to be able to answer in realtime.
<bliZZardz> persia : which is most suggested approach : pbuilder or SbuildLVM?
<RAOF> Pbuilder is much easier to set up.
<RAOF> Unless you happen to have some spare space on an lvm-VG anyway...
<persia> pbuilder is easier to set up, sbuild tends to be slightly faster.
<dholbach> hi nxvl
<bliZZardz> persia : you mean sbuild is faster in terms of the instructions/steps?
<RAOF> In terms of time to build a package.
<persia> bliZZardz: No, it doesn't take as long to run because snapshot is faster than untar and dropping a snapshot is faster than rm.
<bliZZardz> ROAF , ok . means the same
<persia> bliZZardz: No.  It's faster in machine time, not in human time (they require about the same human time to run)
<RAOF> It also is slightly closer to the environment on the buildds, so you'll very occasionally pick up a problem there that you wouldn't in a pbuilder environment.
<bliZZardz> RAOF , means that sbuild is better :) - isnt it?
<RAOF> Yes.  But not very much better, and if you don't already have some spare LVM space it's a _lot_ more work to set up.
<persia> bliZZardz: Well, there are other issues that pbuilder catches that sbuild misses, and ought be fixed.  sbuild also requires more space on one's hard drive, and has more trouble building very large packages.
 * bliZZardz pheeeewwww!
 * bliZZardz wonders why god gave a choice!
<Bodsda> back, needed a coffee ;~)
<persia> bliZZardz: Having multiple tools that implement policy helps to ensure that policy is clear and correct.  Without multiple tools, we tend to conform to the tool, rather than the actual policy.
<persia> Bodsda: OK.  So, the next step is to get the intrepid source for
<bliZZardz> persia : shouldnt the tool reflect the policy?
<persia> spong
<persia> bliZZardz: Yes, but nobody is a perfect developer, and if policy is unclear, different developers may interpret it differently.
<Bodsda> persia, show me the source, how do i get spong?
<persia> Bodsda: apt-get source spong
<bliZZardz> persia : i dont essentially understand that. For i have seen that w.r.t development having a single policy and having the tools which carry the flavour of the policy helps a lot.
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<persia> bliZZardz: It presumes that the tool is a correct implementation of the policy.  I question that assumption, for any tool and any policy.
<Bodsda> persia, do i need to cd to somewhere first or anything?
<geser> Hi sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi geser
<persia> Bodsda: You don't, but you might want to create a working directory.
<Bodsda> persia, /home/bod/packaging_stuff be good enough?
<nxvl> sistpoty|work: hi!
<sistpoty|work> hi nxvl
<nxvl> sistpoty|work: upstram already send me the man page missing
<nxvl> sistpoty|work: now i only need to take care of rpath
<nxvl> :D
<sistpoty|work> nxvl: excellent! :)
<Bodsda> persia, ok, i have the source for spong
<persia> Bodsda: Which version?
<Bodsda> persia, 2.7.7
<persia> Bodsda: OK.  The next step is to look in debian/copyright to find the upstream homepage.
<nxvl> sistpoty|work: also i talked to them about it, and thay are going to take care for the next release (or maybe tomorrow)
<sistpoty|work> nxvl: cool, great!
<Bodsda> persia, debian/copyright?
<persia> Bodsda: When you downloaded the source, it created a directory, right?
<persia> You want to cd into that directory, and then look at the debian/copyright file.
<Bodsda> persia, Spong was downloaded from http://spong.sourceforge.net
<Bodsda> persia, was that what you were after?
<persia> Bodsda: That is what you seek :)
<persia> Now, go upsteam, and make sure that the download files are also hosted by sourceforge.
<Bodsda> persia, ok -- how? just by checking sourceforge for 2.7.7 version?
<persia> Bodsda: Somewhere on the upstream homepage should be instructions on how to download it.  You want to see if that is the internal sourceforge system, or external hosting.
<Bodsda> persia, sorry, im a bit confused,  i downloaded the source for 2.7.7, spong.sourceforge says 2.8-beta2 is released, and the download page only links to 2.7.6
<\sh> moins
<nxvl> sistpoty|work: did you have a amd64 machine now?
<persia> Bodsda: OK.  You've found a confusing one then.  For the first time, let's try a different package.  Once you've done a couple, you can go back to spong.
<Bodsda> persia, haha, trust me,.,.lol, ok
<persia> Let me know when you find one with a good upstream page that has links to the newest versions, etc.
<sistpoty|work> nxvl: yes
<Bodsda> persia, will do
<nxvl> sistpoty|work: can you please confirme me if the last version fixes the rpath issue
<sistpoty|work> nxvl: will, but only this evening once I'm home
<nxvl> sistpoty|work: ok, i will look if someone can test it, to try to fix it before going to sleep
<nxvl> :D
<Bodsda> persia, found one, walpaper v0.1 (although theres a debian link to v0.1-1)
<sistpoty|work> nxvl: heh :)
<nxvl> dholbach: you have and amd64, didn't you?
<dholbach> nxvl: yep
<nxvl> dholbach: can you please build augeas and run lintian on it
<nxvl> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=augeas
<dholbach> in intrepid or hardy?
<nxvl> intrepid please
<dholbach> ok
<Bodsda> persia, what now?
 * nxvl HUGS dholbach 
 * nxvl has noticed that metallica makes his development more productive and quick
<nxvl> dholbach: please run lintian on the augeas-tool deb
<persia> Bodsda: Sorry.  Distracted.  Next step is to construct a watch file.
<persia> In preparation, read the manual page for uscan.
<Bodsda> persia, ok, will do
<Bodsda> persia, ok, so it creates a watch file and updates the package when necessary?
<nxvl> dholbach: btw, nice posts! the ones about sponsoring
<persia> Bodsda: Almost.  Someone (like yourself) creates the watch file, and uscan helps check to see if the current package is up-to-date.
<dholbach> nxvl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24148
<Bodsda> persia, for what purpose, ive already discovered by checking the upstream page that i have the current version?
<nxvl> ugh!
<nxvl> still there
<persia> Bodsda: So that you don't have to do that for each of the 20,000 packages, and we can have a website that lists the ones that are out of date and need updating.
<Bodsda> persia, ok, but if i dont need to do it, why did i?
<persia> Bodsda: Because this package doesn't have a working watch file yet.  That's what you're going to fix today :)
<nxvl> dholbach: con you please run "sed -i -r 's/(hardcode_into_libs==).*$/\1no/' aclocal.m4" and build again
<Bodsda> persia, ahh, got ya! so im making a watchfile so others dont have to?
<persia> Bodsda: Right.  There's a few hundred packages left without either maintainers or watch files, and we have a hard time being sure they are updated for each release.
<persia> Once you create a watch file for this one, we won't have to worry about it until the next upstream release.
<Bodsda> persia, is there not some super clever scripter out there who could write a script to do all this?
<persia> Bodsda: It typically takes a human to read debian/copyright and click the right links on the upstream website to find the download page.  There is a script, but it's not perfect.
<persia> So, the first thing to do is to check to see if the script worked properly (because there is a script).  From http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_watch.html, and the wallpaper line, there should be a link labeled "watch".
<persia> Try putting the contents of that into debian/watch in the downloaded wallpaper source.
<mouz> 08:37 nxvl : dholbach: btw, nice posts! <-- what posts?
<Bodsda> persia, version=3
<Bodsda> opts=uversionmangle=s/\.(tar.*|tgz|zip|gz|bz2)$//i,dversionmangle=s/[-.+~]?(cvs|svn|git|snapshot|pre|hg)(.*)$//i,pasv \
<Bodsda> http://www.cgarbs.de/stuff.en.html (?:.*/)?wallpaper-?_?([\d+\.]+|\d+)\.(tar.*|tgz|zip|gz|bz2|) debian uupdate
<persia> Bodsda: Right.  Put that in debian/watch in the package you are editing.
<Bodsda> persia, there is no watch file in the source
<persia> Exactly, which is the problem :)  Create a new file.
<dholbach> mouz: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=129 and http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=131
<nxvl> dholbach: neverming, found the problem, configure and friends are full of --rpath instruccions
<nxvl> i will need to work harder on this one
<dholbach> nxvl: the output is the same after the sed-ding
<nxvl> dholbach: yes, thanks a lot
<dholbach> anytime
<nxvl> i have just found what the real problem is
<Bodsda> persia, ok done.
<nxvl> it harder than i thought
<persia> Bodsda: Now, run `uscan --report-status` from the package directory to make sure it worked.
<Bodsda> persia, uscan: No debian directories found
<persia> Really?  In which directory are you?
<nxvl> i have a doubt
<Bodsda> persia, the same dir as the watchfile
<nxvl> when a package is build
<persia> Bodsda: Ah.  Go back up a level.
<nxvl> it send everything to debian/tmp
<Bodsda> watch file should be called 'watchfile' or 'watch' ?
<nxvl> didn't it?
<persia> watch file should be called "watch".
<Bodsda> oops
<nxvl> but in what point does it send things to debian/$BINARY_PACKAGE dir?
<persia> nxvl: It usually does debian/tmp or debian/$(srcpackage), depending on how you build it.
<nxvl> persia: i have it in both of them
<Bodsda> persia,  => Package is up to date
<persia> nxvl: Does your package build one or many binary packages?
<nxvl> many
<persia> Bodsda: Excellent, it worked.  Next, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wallpaper/ to see if there are any other bugs you can fix at the same time.
<persia> nxvl: OK.  Are you using dh_install?
<nxvl> yup
<persia> nxvl: In that case, it is dh_install that copies from debian/tmp to debian/$(BINARY_PACKAGE)
<Bodsda> persia, no bugs
<nxvl> persia: thanks!
<nxvl> so i was right
<nxvl> :D
 * nxvl HUGS persia 
<persia> Bodsda: That makes it easy then.  The package is up-to-date, and no bugs.  Time to prepare the source for submission.
<Bodsda> persia, cool, that was nice and simple
<bliZZardz> persia : what happens if there is a bug there?
<persia> Bodsda: In your shell call `export DEBEMAIL="Your Name <youremail@hostingprovider.tld>"
<persia> bliZZardz: You add that fix to the candidate before you prepare for the upload.
<Bodsda> persia, export DEBEMAIL=bodssocks@yahoo.co.uk ?
<bliZZardz> persia : you mean fix that bug? if yes, what happens if i dont know the fix?
<persia> Bodsda: Almost.  You need your name as well.  `export DEBEMAIL="Your Name <bodssocks@yahoo.co.uk>"
<persia> `
<Bodsda> persia, export DEBEMAIL=Bod bodssocks@yahoo.co.uk ?
<persia> bliZZardz: Ask here for help, and if that doesn't work, check the next bug.
<Bodsda> persia, export DEBEMAIL="Bod bodssocks@yahoo.co.uk" ?
<nxvl> i have DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME separately
<nxvl> :D
<persia> Bodsda: Should be both GivenName and Surname.
<persia> nxvl: Then you have extra variables :)
<Bodsda> persia, why? Bod isnt technically my real name but very (very very) few people know my real name
<persia> Bodsda: Because policy says to use real names.
<Bodsda> persia, hhmmm,. ok
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : anonymity is not always good :)
<persia> Bodsda: Note that once you do this a lot, you'll end up needing to put your real name on your GPG key, and using your GPG key to sign the packages, so it won't hide it for long.
<siretart> ScottK: morning
<Bodsda> its just that ive never been called by my real name (ever since birth) but if its legally required...
<persia> It's not legally required, but it's expected.  Maybe someone else has different advice.
<RAOF> You're welcome to add a nick to your name.
<mouz> GPG key does not need to have real name
<persia> mouz: Hard to get cross-signed without it, no?
<RAOF> But should you ever want to get your GPG key signed, the name on it will want to match the name on (eg:) your driver's license.
<siretart> ScottK: I've been using the new interface on edge.launchpad.net now for a few days when it was previously introduced
<Bodsda> ok, il use real name, cheers guys
<siretart> ScottK: and TBH, I like the new interface more than the one before. Of course you need to get a bit used to it, but the new interface makes several things instantly more visible, and higlights some previously underused features
<Bodsda> persia, ok, the command didnt give any output so i assume everything went well...?
<persia> siretart: Note that there's currently no link from +queue to +builds, and a few others are missing (not that many use LP links for navigation).
<siretart> ScottK: since you are making a more or less formal request, may I ask you to email me your request? (ideally with a bug reference, but I can also file a bug for you if necessary)
<persia> Bodsda: Yep.  Now, call dch -i to launch your editor and update the changelog.
<Bodsda> persia, ok, whats dch?
<persia> It should automatically set the right version, but you may need to adjust the target from your current release to "intrepid".  After the *, add "Add watch file".
<Bodsda> nevermind
<persia> Bodsda: It's the command to edit the debian changelog :)
<nxvl> siretart: did you know well the rpath issue?
<siretart> persia: there was previously? Interesting
<siretart> nxvl: I'm not sure what you mean
<siretart> persia: do we already have a bug for that missing links?
<nxvl> siretart: http://wiki.debian.org/RpathIssue
<Bodsda> persia, add watch file / added watch file ?
<persia> siretart: I'm not sure.  I only noticed it today, but wasn't very concerned, as I don't tend to use the links.  I'm not sure if it's a bug.
<persia> Bodsda: Either works.
<Bodsda> persia, ok
<persia> Bodsda: Now save the file.
<persia> At this point, you're ready to build the package.  Call `debuild -S -us -uc` to build an unsigned source package.
<Bodsda> persia, bod@bodubuntustu:~/packaging_stuff/wallpaper-0.1$ sudo dch -i
<Bodsda> parsechangelog/debian: warning:     debian/changelog(l4): badly formatted heading line
<Bodsda> LINE: Added watch file
<bliZZardz> persia : from here , can i guide Bodsda - can you correct me if i am wrong plz?
<persia> Bodsda: OK.  Call `dch` again (no -i), and correct it.  You need the text to follow the *
<siretart> nxvl: I read about it
<persia> bliZZardz: If you like.
 * Bodsda feels special with '2' mentors
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : me is no mentor ..lol... i just want to try so that persia can correct me :)
<nxvl> siretart: ok, thnks :D
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, ok cool
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, persia -- but first, should i do anything about the badly formatted heading line?
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : badly formatted - as in?
<Bodsda> wallpaper (0.1-1ubuntu2) intrepid; urgency=low
<nxvl> sistpoty|work: in theory "chrpath -d $binary" should fix the problem, didn't it?
<bliZZardz> Bodsda , leave it - i dont see a problem.
<sistpoty|work> nxvl: in theory rerunning autotools with a debian/ubuntu libtool should fix the problem ;)
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, ok
<bliZZardz> Bodsda, next try : debuild -S -sa
<bliZZardz> this basically creates the source package
<Bodsda> problems
<nxvl> sistpoty|work: rerunning it on my local repo and repackage it or in debian/rules?
<bliZZardz> ?
<sistpoty|work> nxvl: whatever you prefer... I think the first one might be easier
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24153/
 * nxvl is starting to hate autotools
<nxvl> :D
<persia> Um.  No.
<persia> It's essential that the changelog parses cleanly.
<RAOF> nxvl: Miro uses chrpath to strip the rpath, if you wan an example.
<sistpoty|work> nxvl: heh... so do I *g*
<nxvl> sistpoty|work: did you know a doc/recipe/howto on how to do it?
<persia> Bodsda: Please pastebin the first 10 lines or so of your changelog.
<sistpoty|work> nxvl: aclocal; autoconf; libtoolize; automake
<nxvl> RAOF: thank!
<Bodsda> persia, 'my' chanlog? how do i do that?
<Bodsda> wheres the file?
<bliZZardz> debian/changelog
<Bodsda> oh, got ya
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, persia -- http://pastebin.com/f10984fa1
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : move Added to the previous line  - along with '*'
<bliZZardz> line 4 to line 3.
<bliZZardz> persia , am i right?
<persia> bliZZardz: Yes.
<nxvl> wooho \o/ i have just broke my package
 * nxvl officialy hates atutools
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, done
 * bliZZardz feels elated :)
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : try the cmd again
<Bodsda> nope, same error
<persia> Bodsda: You also want to update the -- root part to be your name & email (I'm not sure why the export didn't take: works for me)
<bliZZardz> oh..yea -there it goes
<bliZZardz> persia : bug in dch ;)
<persia> Looks like http://pastebin.com/m100d4f66 ?
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, persia -- better? http://pastebin.com/f341a80e1
<persia> Bodsda: Add an extra line between the changelog entry and the signature.  Also, remove the -- root part: it only needs one name & email.
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : it should be similar to what persia pastebinn'ed
<bliZZardz> "root <root@bodubuntustu>" is not reqd
<Bodsda> http://pastebin.com/f4b507d27
<persia> <>
<bliZZardz> email id within "< >"
 * Bodsda bangs head on table
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : you want some nails on the table? ;)
<Bodsda> http://pastebin.com/f2a53a266
<Bodsda> no, im good ta
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, persia -- i still get the same error
<bliZZardz> persia : ??
<persia> Bodsda: Do you maybe have a backup file or anything?  That looks right.  About which line does it complain?
<Bodsda> Can't exec "fakeroot": No such file or directory at /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage line 477.
<Bodsda> debuild: fatal error at line 1329:
<bliZZardz> ahh..this error is different
<persia> Bodsda: That's a new and different error :)  Install the fakeroot package.
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : FYI : fakeroot is a pkg which ..as the name says.. fakes teh root
<Bodsda> persia, fakeroot error gone but still - debuild: fatal error at line 1250:
<Bodsda> yeah, thought as much
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : pastebin the  error trace plz
<Bodsda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24155/
<persia> Bodsda: You didn't call `debuild -S -us -uc` :)
<bliZZardz> "sudo debuild -S -sa" should do
<persia> bliZZardz: Only for new upstream versions, and only when signing them.
<persia> For this, no point in signing (not being uploaded directly), and not a new upstream, so -sa isn't required.
<bliZZardz> persia : `uc` for?
<persia> unsigned changes
<Bodsda> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: dpkg-source -b wallpaper-0.1 gave error exit status 13
<Bodsda> debuild: fatal error at line 1329:
<persia> Bodsda: Please pastebin, nobody has all the lines and error status codes memorised.
<Bodsda> persia, pastebin what?
<bliZZardz> the error trace
<Bodsda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24156/
<persia> Aha!  That's because the package hadn't been modified for Ubuntu previously.
<bliZZardz> persia : i dont understand what you just said. Can you please expatiate?
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField mandates that we don't claim that a package is maintained by someone in Debian when we change it.
<persia> Therefore, we need to edit debian/control, and change "Maintainer:" to "XSBC-Original-Maintainer:".  Then, we need to add "Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>" on the line above the XSBC-Original-Maintainer line.
<nxvl> this is going to be a Looooong night
<Bodsda> whats a XSBC-Original-Maintainer line?
<persia> Bodsda: After making that change, don't forget to update the changelog again.  I usually use "Set Ubuntu Maintainer".
<persia> It's the line you create when you change the current "Maintainer" to "XSBC-Original-Maintainer".
<Bodsda> persia, erm, im not sure what you want me to do, can you elaborate a little please
<persia> Bodsda: OK.  Open debian/control in your editor.
<Bodsda> yep
<persia> Now, where it says "Maintainer", change that to "XSBC-Original-Maintainer".
<Bodsda> done
<Bodsda> damn netsplit
<bliZZardz> try the cmd again
<persia> Bodsda: Now, add a line above that line containing the text "Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<bliZZardz> sorry - missed that.
<Bodsda> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Bodsda> Maintainer: XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<Bodsda> correct?
<nxvl> raphink: already fixed augeas on the 80 characters, i just didn't upload it early :P
<persia> Nope.  The first line is perfect.  The second line should read "XSBC-Original-Maintainer: some person <some.email@provider.tld>"
<raphink> hi nxvl
<raphink> hehe ok :)
<raphink> nxvl: well it looks good for me then :)
<Bodsda> persia, some person = me?
<bliZZardz> yo yo
<persia> Bodsda: Nope.  The original maintainer: whatever name used to be in the Maintainer: field before you started editing.
<Bodsda> persia, meh, ok
<persia> Bodsda: We have to give credit to whoever managed the package previously.
<nxvl> raphink: yeah, i just need to get rid of the rpath issue on amd64
<Bodsda> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Bodsda> Maintainer: XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Christian Garbs <debian@cgarbs.de>
<Bodsda> better?
<raphink> nxvl: yes
<raphink> Bodsda: no
<raphink> Bodsda: XSBC-Original-Maintainer is the name of the field
<nxvl> did someone has a amd64 machine and want's to build a package and run lintian for me?
<raphink> not a sub-field of Maintainer
<Bodsda> remove Maintainer?
<nxvl> please
<persia> nxvl: .dsc?
<raphink> nxvl: why don't you send it to your ppa for test?
<Bodsda> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Bodsda> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Christian Garbs <debian@cgarbs.de>
<nxvl> persia: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=augeas
<Bodsda> better?
<raphink> Bodsda: that's it
<nxvl> raphink: because it's slow
<Bodsda>   cheers raphink
<raphink> nxvl: hehe ok
<nxvl> raphink: and i need to fight with versioning
 * raphink has an amd64 builder, but no intrepid pbuilder on it yet
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, persia -- ok, got that file sorted, shall i re run the command?
<persia> Bodsda: Not yet, first you need to update the changelog again, as you've made another change to the package.
 * raphink is going to create intrepid pbuilders
<bliZZardz> changelog edits plz
<Bodsda> dch -i ?
<nxvl> dch is kewl
<nxvl> :D
 * nxvl loves dch
<persia> Add another line after "  * Added watch file" that says "  * Set Ubuntu maintainer".
<persia> You don't need the -i this time.  The -i is to increment the revision number,
<bliZZardz> Bodsda  : and that is in a diff 'new' line
<nxvl> i don'e need to care about the syntax anymore
<persia> You only need -i once each time you update the package.
<Bodsda> persia, dch -i doesnt show my original changes, but they are in debian/changelog
<slytherin> shouldn't we be recommending update-maintainer script?
<persia> Bodsda: Don't save.
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : edit debian/changelog and add this entry
<persia> Bodsda: Exit your editor, and run just dch
<Bodsda> persia, dont save what? i havent done anything yet
<persia> slytherin: Maybe.
<Bodsda> oh kk
<Bodsda> 'Changed maintainer'?
<bliZZardz>  "  * Set Ubuntu maintainer".
<nxvl> it's fine to make hard things, you learn a lot in the process
<nxvl> :D
<bliZZardz> all the new lines need to start with '*'
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, ok, ty
<bliZZardz> syltherin : where is that script?
<nxvl> s/fine/fun/g <- i need to sleep
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, ok done, now shall i re run command?
<slytherin> bliZZardz: it is part of ubuntu-dev-tools package
<nxvl> bliZZardz: actually they need to start with "  *"
<Bodsda> indents r inportant
<persia> Absolutely essential
<bliZZardz> nxvl : right.. 'indents' are implied :)
<Bodsda> yes, indented and saved
<bliZZardz> syltherin : how to use it? link?
<nxvl> bliZZardz: try to don;t assume things are implied when helping new contributor, for them things may not be implied
<persia> Bodsda: Now you can run debuild -S -us -uc again, and I'll let bliZZardz take over again.
<nxvl> :D
<slytherin> bliZZardz: install the package, and in the directory of your package simply run the command
<bliZZardz> nxvl : cannot but concur :)
<Bodsda> haha, errors are fun!!
<persia> What did you get this time?
<bliZZardz> Bodsda: errors still persist?
<Bodsda> the exact same
<Bodsda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24158/
<nxvl> tee: ../wallpaper_0.1-1ubuntu1_source.build: Permission denied
<nxvl> Bodsda: have you being using sudo?
<Bodsda> errors fixed
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : ??
<Bodsda> my bad, im tired, didnt see perm denied error
<nxvl> Bodsda: what is your timezone?
<Bodsda> ok, so now the command completed successfully whats the next step
<persia> Bodsda: Also, don't forget to delete your backup files (e.g. debian/control~)
<Bodsda> nxvl, UTC (London (England))
<nxvl> it's not late in there
<Bodsda> persia, rm -r ./*~    sufficient?
<nxvl> Bodsda: yes, that can work
<persia> Bodsda: Well, debian/*~ likely, but yes that ought work.
<Bodsda> nxvl, no its 08:54, but i havent slept for 2 days
<nxvl> here is almost 3 am
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : after removing , move up a dir and build the pkg "sudo pbuilder build  ........dsc"
<nxvl> and i haven't slept for 2 months
<nxvl> LD
<persia> Err.  after removing, rebuild the source package, move up a directory, and l...
<bliZZardz> persia: what happens if we dont delete teh control files?
 * nxvl doesn's sleep since UDS
<persia> bliZZardz: If you don't delete the backup files, they get added to diff.gz, and are confusing for the next person working on the package.
<nxvl> and it's augeas fault
<bliZZardz> "debuild -S" and then the cd .. and then  "sudo pbuilder build  ........dsc"
<bliZZardz> persia : i guess that can be done in a single step  "debuild -S -us -uc"   --- wont this work?
<Bodsda> ok all backups removed
<raphink> grrr
<persia> bliZZardz: debuild -S -us -uc builds a source package.  pbuilder builds a binary package.  These are different.
<raphink> it's a mess to create an intrepid pbuilder on etch
<raphink> :s
<bliZZardz> persia : i was ref to 'debuild -S -us -uc' and 'debuild -S'
<bliZZardz> raphink : etch????
<persia> raphink: Try creating a sid chroot, and in there creating a hardy chroot, and in there installing the hardy-backports debootstrap...
<raphink> persia: that's more or less what I'm doing
 * Bodsda *woosh* the sound of things flying over my head
<nxvl> bliZZardz: -us -uc are unsigned sources and unsigned changes
<bliZZardz> raphink : i was planning for an intrepid from fiesty..hope i dont end up in a mess too
<persia> bliZZardz: The difference between those is that without the -us -uc one must have previously set up GPG, and we don't care about signatures for this change.
<nxvl> bliZZardz: debuild without -S builds the binary packages
<raphink> actually, I logged in into an etch chroot, installed the intrepid version of debootstrap + pbuilder, and am creating the base.tgz to export to my main etch system ;)
<nxvl> bliZZardz: but it's prefered to use pbuilder or a chroot environment, to use clean system to build the package
<persia> raphink: It's that easy?  I remember doing all sorts of nesting from a hoary box once.
<raphink> persia: well so far it seems to work
<raphink> persia: I'll let you know if it turns out well :)
<nxvl> the key is "so far"
<nxvl> it's always the key
<raphink> hehe
<persia> raphink: Good luck.
<raphink> persia: thanks, shouldn't be too long :)
<raphink> the machine is my buildd from work, it's fit for the job
<raphink> just doesn't have the right distro on it ;)
<persia> Nice.
<nxvl> persia: did you build the package on amd64?
<raphink> (but I'm not the one choosing to use Debian :( )
<persia> nxvl: Yes, but I'm still waiting for lintian to finish.
<nxvl> :D
 * nxvl HUGS persia 
<bliZZardz> lintian?
<persia> nxvl: Strangely, I've no output, no CPU load, and no IO load, so I'm not sure why it's not doing anything.  I may try again.
<nxvl> bliZZardz: yeah, our worst nightmare
 * raphink thinks he should update revu-tools someday :s
<bliZZardz> nxvl : what is it? i dont know - i would doing something on amd64 for sure...
 * bliZZardz scared!
<persia> nxvl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24160/
<raphink> bliZZardz: lintian is a script that checks packages against policy
<nxvl> ugh, still there
<persia> Bodsda: Are you waiting for your build, or for guidance?
<bliZZardz> raphink : ok -so that runs from LP?
<Bodsda> persia, guidance
<nxvl> bliZZardz: nop, on your machine
<persia> Bodsda: OK.  You have cleaned up your backups, and regenerated the source package, right?
<nxvl> ok, i'm done with augeas for today, i will wait to see if upstream solves the problem tomorrow as they promise
<nxvl> read you later!
<Bodsda> persia, regenerated the source package?
<raphink> bliZZardz: no, it's a CLI tool that you can run yourself
<raphink> bliZZardz: it's also ran on REVU when you upload a package
<persia> Bodsda: Run debuild -S -us -uc again after your latest cleanup changes.
<raphink> persia: base.tgz created successfully
<raphink> :)
<bliZZardz> raphink : ok . thanks
<raphink> persia: I copied the base.tgz to my main etch system and pbuilder update works :)
<persia> raphink: Excellent!
<Bodsda> persia, done
<raphink> now I have to do the same for i386
<persia> Bodsda: Great, now change to the parent directory, and look for your new .dsc file (with ubuntu1 in the name)
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : "sudo pbuilder build  XX.dsc"
<persia> raphink: If you want lots of architectures, you can do lpia as well :)
<raphink> so I've got an intrepid pbuilder for i386 & amd64 (with a local full intrepid package mirror) for whoever needs ;)
<raphink> persia: except I don't have an lpia machine
<bliZZardz> Bodsda : something link this : "wallpaper_0.0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc"
 * persia suspects nxvl would have liked to be awake to hear that.
<persia> raphink: You can generate an lpia pbuilder on any 686+ machine.
<raphink> ah?
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, ok, its running
<raphink> what is lpia actually?
<bliZZardz> that all : )... buy me a beer now ;
<persia> single-core low-power 686 with RAM restrictions (max 1GB), and some of the newer optimisation libraries for matrix, floating point, etc.
<Bodsda> bliZZardz, finished
<raphink> ah ok
<bliZZardz> (i dont know what to do after this - persia - all urs)
 * Bodsda hands bliZZardz £3 to buy a beer
<bliZZardz> is NEWS/configure.in etc required?
 * bliZZardz thanks ... not sure whether that would suffice..for persia?
<bliZZardz> persia : ...
<persia> Bodsda: It built successfully?
<Bodsda> persia, no errors, so i assume so
<persia> Bodsda: Excellent.  Next step is to generate a patch.  Run debdiff old.dsc new.dsc > some.patch.file
<Bodsda> that exact command persia ?
<bliZZardz> persia : is NEWS/configure.in etc required?
<persia> bliZZardz: It depends hugely on context.
<bliZZardz> for this?
<persia> Bodsda: Nope.  You need to replace old.dsc with the name of the old .dsc file, new.dsc with the name of the new .dsc file, and some.patch.file with a descriptive name for your patch.
<Bodsda> persia, and what is my patch? new watch file?
<persia> Bodsda: I usually use a name that matches the new .dsc name, but with "debdiff" in place of "dsc".
<Bodsda> persia, whats the new.dsc? there is no extra files
<persia> Bodsda: You should have two .dsc files.  One for the original package, and one for your modified package.
<persia> If you don't, please pastebin your file list.
<Bodsda> 9 files befor 'sudo prebuilder build ...' and 9 files after
<persia> "prebuilder" ?!?
<Bodsda> pbuilder sorry
<Bodsda> http://pastebin.com/f351c7510
<persia> I see two .dsc files.  Do you?
<raphink> btw
<raphink> anyone wants to test a pdebuild-distribution.sh ?
<raphink> :)
<Bodsda> persia, one with '1ubuntu' and one without?
<persia> Bodsda: Precisely.  It's these two that you wish to compare.
<persia> The one from 2005 is the old one, and the one from 2008 is the new one.
<Bodsda> persia, ok cool
<Bodsda> persia, gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<Bodsda> i think the command was successfull though
<persia> Bodsda: Now, inspect your patch file to make sure it only includes the changes you intended to make.
<Bodsda> persia, yes it does only consist of my changes.
<persia> Bodsda: Excellent.  Sometimes a mistake is made, and the patch shows more stuff.  You have done it perfectly.
<persia> Next step is to open a bug against the package in launchpad.  Use a title like "missing watch file".
<Bodsda> persia, ok, im not to confident with LP could you be a little more in-depth
<Bodsda> please
<persia> Bodsda: Visit the LP bugs page for the package (you did that earlier to check for bugs).
<persia> Click the "Report a bug" link.
<persia> Follow the directions to report that the package is missing a watch file.
<Bodsda> Summary = missing watch file?
 * raphink adds a B hook to his intrepid pbuilder to launch lintian from within :)
<persia> Bodsda: That works.
<Bodsda> persia, further info?
<persia> Bodsda: Describe why not having a watch file is a bug (about automatic updates, etc).  A sentence or two is sufficient.
<Bodsda> Not having a watch file can cause automatic updates to function improperly, which can cause problems with your system.
<persia> Bodsda: Well, no.  Not having a watch file can make it difficult for developers to ensure that the latest software is included in each release.
<Bodsda> ty, sorry, didnt know what all this was an hour ago
<Bodsda> bit hard to call it a bug when i dont fully understand it
<Bodsda> but that clarifies things
<Bodsda> persia, ok, attatchment?
<persia> Bodsda: Attach your patch (but be sure to mention the patch in the description).
<Bodsda> persia, the patch being the new *.debdiff file
<persia> Alternately, create the bug without an attachment, and then update it with an attachment, and your comment (which is what I do)
<persia> Right.
<Iulian> Good morning.
<Bodsda> persia, hows this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wallpaper/+bug/244454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244454 in wallpaper "Missing watch file" [Undecided,New]
<Bodsda> afk, brb
<persia> Bodsda|AFK: The bug looks good.  Next step is to subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug to request an upload.
<persia> Bodsda|AFK: Except your changelog got damaged somehow :(  You'll want to revisit it, trim it to just two lines with *, and have the right name & email at the bottom before you subscribe the sponsors.
<raphink> hi allee && dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi raphink
<raphink> && hi huats :)
<raphink> what's up dholbach?
<dholbach> drowning in work and email
<raphink> hehe
<huats> hey raphink and dholbach
<raphink> you mean work emails and email works ?
<dholbach> lots and lots and lots of emails and lots of tasks I'm behind on
<raphink> :(
<dholbach> scrambling to get as much done as possible before I leave for holidays
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :)
<raphink> wb allee
<bliZZardz> slytherin, persia : what is the usage of update-maintainer ?
<slytherin> bliZZardz: go in the root directory of package and simply execute the command
<bliZZardz> as in - how to use it?
<bliZZardz> ok
<DaveMorris> Hi.  I packaged up OpenSG for Hardy and it got accepted.  Where can I find some information to read about the process of getting it updated with bug fixes and built for interpeid ?
<persia> DaveMorris: I don't know of a good reference, but you might search the wiki for "update".
<persia> In short, build an updated package, fix all the outstanding bugs, comply with the new policy, and attach the resulting diff.gz to a bug with the "upgrade" tag.  Subscribe the sponsors queue.
<DaveMorris> and if there are no changes then nothing needs to be done?
<persia> DaveMorris: I presume there are some changes, or you wouldn't ask about updating :)  But yes, if there are no changes, it's already in intrepid.
<DaveMorris> I was thinking about the other packages I did which where new for hardy
<persia> DaveMorris: They all got copied to intrepid.  Those that have bugs need bugs fixed the normal way.  Packages known to need an update from upstream are listed on http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<persia> Mind you, some of those (e.g. kompozer) are bugs in the watch files, but it tries to be correct.
<DaveMorris> ok thanks, I'll go away and make myself busy then :)
<persia> DaveMorris: Thanks.
<Laney> persia: Are those packages that aren't in Debian?
<DaveMorris> Laney: are you referring to the packages I got accepted into Hardy?
<Laney> DaveMorris: No, that ubuntuwire link
<Laney> But are yours in Debian?
<DaveMorris> nope
<persia> Laney: Either not in Debian or orphaned in Debian
<Laney> persia: Right
<Laney> DaveMorris: You should work with the utnubu team to get them in :)
<persia> When a package has a Debian maintainer, it's better to work with them to get the package update, rather than just doing it ourselves.
 * directhex is still waiting for his xsp & mod_mono packages to land in debian
<persia> directhex: You've put it on mentors, updated the ITP, and contacted the likely interested parties?
<directhex> persia, i've poked the package maintainer with the "here are some updated source packages, do something with them damnit" stick
<slytherin> directhex: that is not very friendly approach. :-P
<directhex> slytherin, it's not got a spike on it. could be worse!
<persia> directhex: bribes are key
<directhex> persia, agreed. i think "here mister maintainer, i did the annoying bit for you, to help make your packaing group even better" is good bribery for a DD
<bliZZardz> persia : today's exercise with Bodsda was good.
<persia> bliZZardz: I'm glad you liked it.  Now, go try one yourself :)
<bliZZardz> persia : sure. that is the plan. i want to start maintaining some pkgs
<RainCT> Should missing dependencies be SRU'ed to Hardy (eg, bug #210556)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210556 in avant-window-navigator "awn-manager crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210556
<slytherin> RainCT: IMHO, yes. But I am no MOTU.
<dushara> n00b here
<RainCT> hi
<slytherin> dushara: is that a question? :-)
<slytherin> dushara: sorry, I mean, state you question.
<persia> RainCT: Yep, under the "Completely fail to function" rule: if you can't install a package, you can't use it.
<RainCT> persia: it can be installed, but it will crash if the dependency is missing
<persia> Ah.  That's a different matter.  How often does it crash, and for what percentage of users?
<RainCT> persia: shouldn't be a lot; the missing dependency is "gnome-panel"
<persia> RainCT: Right, but how much of the program works without the dependency?  Can users expect to use it at all?
<bliZZardz> persia : when would pitti be online? any idea?
<slytherin> bliZZardz: try on #ubuntu-devel
<persia> bliZZardz: Why ask me?  Also, why ask here?  He's rarely in this channel.
<RainCT> persia: yes, but it looses functionality. you can add applets, but no custom launchers
<RainCT> (it's funny that a panel dependends on another panel... :P)
<persia> RainCT: OK.  Next question: how important are custom launchers to most users of the package?
<bliZZardz> persia : asking since you are around here ..quite active. Sorry.
 * pochu waves
 * RainCT is not sure - I don't have any myself, but most screenshots I've seen have some..
<dushara> Can anyone comment the last 2 paras of this email? http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_name=be9ccc720806161838y4c233c84gd05e6c64cb227bdf%40mail.gmail.com
<dushara> This is the lanka linux user group tech mailing list
<persia> dushara: It's probably a good idea to ask them not to take that approach.  It can make processing Stable Release Updates and Security Updates more difficult.
<dushara> We plan to provide updates simultaniously to both distros. Is it not a good idea?
<persia> dushara: It doesn't quite work like that.  I'm in a meeting, but would be willing to explain in depth in about 30 minutes.
<dushara> persia: Thanks
<RainCT> persia: about how many users it affects.. Xubuntu users don't have gnome-panel installed, or?
<RainCT> anyway, I'll get it ready and let motu-sru decide.
<persia> RainCT: Pretend nobody has gnome-panel installed when making your analysis: it's about what percentage of users would want the broken functionality.
<dushara> Are these IRC sessions archived anywhere? (would be easy to refer others if necessary)
<persia> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<RainCT> persia: OK, the SRU upload is ready... I'll let motu-sru decide wheter it's important enough or not.
<persia> RainCT: best choice :)
<slytherin> persia: any thoughts for bug 205441 ? The debdiff was for hardy but if we agree that the bug is valid I will update debdiff tonight.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205441 in ant "Add depends 'java-sdk | java-compiler'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205441
<persia> slytherin: I'm caught in time: be warned I will have a delayed response.
<persia> dushara: My apologies, but I'm running well over.  I'll ping you when I can, or maybe ask someone else.
<dushara> persia: no probs. What hours are you available? Or is there anyone else here you know can help?
<persia> Could someone please help dushara understand why it's hard for uptream to have a single native package kept updated for all releases in Debian and Ubuntu?
<ScottK> siretart: Bug #244522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244522 in launchpad "New U/I adds almost never used "Link a related branch" in a very obtrusive location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244522
<ScottK> siretart: So far every time a Launchpad developer tells me don't worry, I'll get used to it, they've been wrong.
<glatzor> servus dholbach
<glatzor> why is there a postfix package in the universe dapper-backports?
<ScottK> glatzor: Because at the time backports was broken in soyuz and the only way to get it to build was to move it to universe.
<glatzor> apt seems to get unfused and upgrades to the backports package by default
<ScottK> That's normal if you have backports enabled.
<glatzor> ScottK, oh I thought the backports would behave like in Debian
<glatzor> having a lower priority
<ScottK> No.  It's been discussed, but never implemented.
<emgent> morning
<ScottK> The real answer is to not install from backports by default, but take upgrades from backports once that package has been installed from backports.
<persia> dushara: Still about?
<siretart> ScottK: thanks for the bug, I'll handle it
<ScottK> siretart: Thanks.  Mind you that's the most egregious example, but I don't think a lot of it is that well thought out either.  How often does linking to a CVE really come up.
<wgrant> ScottK: For me, very frequently.
<ScottK> wgrant: That's true, but you usage is not in the most common pattern.
<wgrant> Regrettably/
<ScottK> The spot between the description and adding a comment is THE prime real estate on that page and it boggles that the least used features get put there.
<slayton> anybody know where gpg --gen-key stores the key pair?
<azeem> ~/.gnupg I believe
<slayton> ty
<nxvl> good morning!
<null_vector> morning
<raphink> nxvl: hi
<raphink> nxvl: did you see my comment?
<nxvl> hi raphink
<nxvl> now
<nxvl> i just woke up
<nxvl> so i'm just opening stuff
<raphink> take your time to wake up
<raphink> life is not (only) about packaging ;)
<nxvl> raphink: thanks for the suggestions
<nxvl> :D
<raphink> I tested it, it works
<raphink> do  you see why it couldn't work?
<nxvl> well, today i'm sick and not going to work
<nxvl> so my day will be about packaging
<nxvl> yes
<raphink> you'd call that a resting day ;)
<nxvl> yesterday i was too sleepy to thing about anything
<Riddell> cody-somerville, jdong, TheMuso, DktrKranz, ScottK, \sh: motu-sru dudes, comment on bug 239317 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239317 in thoggen "GST-Plugin Prevents use with Region 1 DVDs" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239317
<raphink> hi Riddell
<Riddell> salut raphink
<raphink> how are you doing?
<Riddell> raphink: just had an exciting incident involving a stolen safe!
<raphink> stolen safe?
<raphink> how do you mean?
<Riddell> it was a safe and it had been stolen, but they couldn't break into it
<Riddell> I found it, called the polis, who turned up 24 hours later by which time it had been stolen again
<raphink> oh my
<raphink> is the KGB after this safe or so?
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> I mean, I'm sorry
<Riddell> I'll never know now
<raphink> you couldn't get into it either, obviously
<Riddell> no
<raphink> brb
<\sh> Riddell: done
<slayton> is it possible to compile debian packages on one machine but then sign them on another machine?
<nxvl> did someone has an amd64 machine and want to build a package and run lintian for me?
<RainCT> slayton: check debsign
<slayton> ty
<slayton> when I run debuild or dpkg-buildpackage will that generate the .dsc file?
<nxvl> yes they will
<nxvl> BUT
<nxvl> is you want only the .dsc run debuild with -S
<nxvl> s/is/if/
<slayton> is the .dsc file contained in the .deb or is it generated seperately with you run debuild without any command line args
<slayton> sorry for the pedantic questions
<slayton> this is my first time building debs
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 234516 is waiting for feedback from you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234516 in hfsprogs "fsck.hfsplus gives segmentation fault" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234516
 * ScottK looks
<Laney> For a new upstream version, I just need to put the .diff.gz, right?
<ScottK> Riddell: Ack'ed.  Thanks.  I guess I missed subscribing to that one.
<ScottK> Laney: Yes.
<Laney> Thanks, /me does
<raphink> slayton: the best if you only want the .dsc is to use -S -sa
<raphink> so that you generate the .dsc and ensure that you also include the orig source in the changes
<slayton> raphink: ok thanks!  Now i've heard that I need to sign packages but somebody told me that its more the repository that needs to be signed... which is it?
<raphink> both
<raphink> for different reasons ;)
<toobaz> hello. I have to archive a package in Revu. The Revu page suggests to do so, but doesn't state _how_. MOTU privilegies are requested? The package in question is gvb
<raphink> the repositories are signed, most of the time by password-less keys
<raphink> to ensure that no man-in-the-middle attack is possible
<slayton> how do you sign a repo?  Do you sign the sources.gz file?
<broonie> slayton: Uploads to repositories are usually authenticated by checking signatures on the packages in the upload (roughly).
<raphink> slayton: you also have to sign your packages when you want to upload them, because that's how the system authentifies your work
<raphink> by signing your package, you ensure that you really are the author of the work and hold the responsibility for it
<persia> toobaz: I'll archive that for you.  Why do you need it archived?
<toobaz> because I was able to get it accepted in Debian
<slayton> right... so my repo is going to be hosted in house... I'm going to be the builder of the debs and host or the repo
<toobaz> thank you
<slayton> so i'm not going to be "uploading" per se
<persia> toobaz: Got it.  archiving now.  Have you already opened the sync bug?
<raphink> slayton: if you build your own packages and hosts the repo, you don't need to sign anything
<raphink> it's up to you really
<raphink> siretart: are you around?
<toobaz> mmhhh. you mean the "I want to package that" bug? no
<slayton> I don't need to sign even if people are going to be downloading packages from around the country?
<toobaz> persia: or what do you mean?
<raphink> slayton: it's better if you sign the repository of course
<persia> toobaz: You'll want to update the needs-packaging bug to be a sync bug, or it won't be brought to intrepid.
<slayton> right so "how" do you sign a repo?  \
<raphink> slayton: depending on the size of your repo, some advanced repository management tools will sign them for you
<raphink> e.g. falcon or reprepro
<Riddell> cody-somerville: bug 220899 has no debdiff.  I would expect it also needs approval from an independent motu-sru although i don't know the normal practice in that case
<slayton> the repo is going to be pretty small 4-10 packages
<ubottu> Riddell: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/220899/+text)
<raphink> slayton: it basically consists in signing the Release files into Release.gpg
<raphink> with a GPG key
<toobaz> persia: I'll just file the sync bug, since I still didn't file no bug. Against what?
<raphink> slayton: why don't you use a PPA ?
<slayton> PPA?
<persia> toobaz: Against ubuntu
<RainCT> slayton:
<raphink> slayton: PPAs are personal repositories provided by launchpad
<raphink> if you have a launchpad account, you can activate them
<Laney> This might be a good opportunity for me to solicit reviews of my btnx (and related btnx-config) packages on REVU, if anyone has time.
<slayton> hmm.... ok... I'll have to talk to my team about that
<toobaz> persia: should have guessed :-) My package is now sponsored and uploaded, but still not in unstable (I'm waiting for ftp-masters processing it); should I wait?
<raphink> slayton: is it for a personal/professional repository ?
<RainCT> * slayton: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart, https://help.launchpad.net/PPA101
<slayton> Professional
<raphink> slayton: in that case, you could use reprepro to build your repository
<persia> toobaz: Good to file the bug now, but wait until it's accepted to subscribe the sponsors team.
<raphink> it's quite easy to use
<toobaz> persia: ok, thanks
<persia> slytherin: I'd say ant should only Recommends java-compiler, as it might be interesting to have it installed alone for certain classes of automation (similar to using make without gcc).
<siretart> raphink: sort of, yes
<raphink> hehe ok
<toobaz> persia: in the bug, "sync" must be a "tag", right?
<raphink> siretart: I just noticed I don' thave admin rights on revu anymore
<raphink> siretart: where they removed, or just not duplicated when you moved revu to the new machine?
<raphink> just wondering
<RainCT> toobaz: no.
<persia> toobaz: Yes, but it's also usually in the title.
<RainCT> persia: uhm.. since when is a tag used?
<slytherin> persia: From a point of view of java programmer, I think that people hardly use ant for not doing compilation.
<persia> slytherin: I understand.  I find C programmers who don't understand when I use make to automate my daily tasks.
<persia> Recommends: will be installed by default for intrepid, so it oughtn't matter except in exceptional cases.
<slytherin> persia: in any case, I think 'java-gcj-compat-dev | java-virtual-machine' is wrong. It should be 'java-gcj-compat-dev | java-sdk | java-compiler'
<persia> slytherin: I trust you more than I for which are the specific packages :)
<persia> Might ask for confirmation from the #ubuntu-java folks, just in case.
<slytherin> persia: hm,m I will raise it when we start weekly meetings
<persia> Thursday, supposedly.
<persia> Plus, no reason to wait: it's a concentration of expertise, and some of the best are there right now.
<slytherin> persia: I am about to leave form office. So no discussion now. sorry.
<persia> slytherin: No worries.  Have a good afternoon.
<slytherin> persia: you mean evening. :-)
<persia> slytherin: Yes, one of those time words.  They're hard to keep straight :)
<geser> Hi *
<amikrop> Hi. Where can I find the Python module gtkmoz?
<RainCT> bones dpm :)
<siretart> raphink: no idea. I've fixed the db now
<raphink> thank you siretart :)
<dpm> hola RainCT ;)
<sebner> \sh: HA! finally testbuilding claws-mail xD
<\sh> sebner: I told emgent to work with you on that actually :)
<sebner> \sh: hmm!?
<emgent> i'm here
<emgent> sorry sebner but today is a very hight day
<emgent> sebner: if you like we can review it this night
<emgent> \sh: it`s ok ?
<sebner> \sh: emgent: I thought I just have to testbuild it and look if it runs on a hardy machine O_o
<\sh> sebner: you need to check also the versioning etc. regarding SRU policy :) that's why I send emgent to help :)
<sebner> \sh: pfff :P  I set up a hardy vm in vmware specially for you and claws-mail. isn't that enough :P
<emgent> sebner: why not chroots
<sebner> emgent: we have to run claws-m .. !?
<\sh> sebner: that you can do with dchroot as well
<sebner> BAH
<emgent> sure
<sebner> nvm. I plan to upgrade the vm to intrepid xD
<Iulian> sebner: Don't you use Hardy? Why did you set up another one?
<sebner> Iulian: I use intrepid ;)
<Iulian> sebner: You installed Intrepid on your machine already?
<RainCT> Iulian: it's sebner ;)
<sebner> Iulian: I use intrepid since the repos openend ;)
<sebner> Iulian: and yes I only have 1 laptop ^^
<sebner> RainCT: bäh :P
 * Iulian feels that Intrepid is very very unstable right now.
 * ScottK wonders that Iulian is suprised.
<sebner> Iulian: I don't think so ^^ (though maybe with the 2.6.26 kernel)
<sebner> ubuntu = debian unstable, debian unstable != unstable, ubuntu != unstable!?
<sebner> :D xD
<Iulian> sebner: The first part isn't true. ubuntu is not debian unstable ;)
<Iulian> Anyway, going to eat something.
<RainCT> sebner: ja, ja, und 42 :P
<sebner> Iulian: ^^, hf
<sebner> RainCT: xD
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<jcfp> if you have some time to spare, please review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sabnzbdplus - thanks
<raphink> siretart: was there ever a source package repository set for REVU?
<raphink> I don't remember
<siretart> raphink: no, not that I knew
<raphink> I'm just thinking that I could do that sometime
<raphink> shouldn't be too hard to integrate
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I could add a reprepro hook in the incoming script
<siretart> only if you can manage to not have the source packages yet another time on the filesystem. like in maintaining symlinks to the actual locations
<siretart> we are short on diskspace on spooky
<raphink> ah
<raphink> hmm that can be an interesting challenge ;)
<raphink> it could also be done the other way though
<raphink> as in
<raphink> keeping the files in the repository, and pointing revu to the repository
<siretart> in principle, yes
<raphink> I'll think about it :)
<raphink> I don't think reprepro would be content with managing symlinks
<siretart> check the code :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> there's some code I can't check
<frostburn> How does one find what switches/flags were used on a precompiled binary
<directhex> frostburn, check debian/rules, or the build log?
<directhex> there's no reliable way to extract the info from the binary itself. it might not even neccessarily have come from a compiler you know of
<frostburn> I was afraid of that, I'm trying to determine what modules were compiled in with net-snmp
<emgent> RAOF: ping
<Festor> 	
<Festor> Does anyone know how to install a file schemas from a deb package?
<Festor> Let me explain
<Festor> I have a file schemas under debian folder
<Festor> but I do not know very well that I have to change in rules file
<Festor> I use dh_gconf -i in binary-indep
<Festor> this is enough?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<thi> hi all
<Laney> hello
<Festor> hi? Does anyone know how to install a file schemas from a deb package?
<Festor> I use dh_gconf -i in binary-indep
<Festor> this is enough?
<cody-somerville> Riddell, I wasn't looking for approval from a third-party. ;]
<geser> Hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya geser
<geser> long time not seen you
<bddebian> Yeah, was on vacation for once :)
<geser> a vacation without MOTU?
<bddebian> Heh, aye.  Couldn't take you all to Disneyworld :)
<slytherin> geser: Can you please verify and ack on bug 244173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244173 in asm "Please move package to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244173
<geser> slytherin: will do after the meeting I'm currently in
<slytherin> geser: sure, thanks
<sebner> huhu norsetto
<norsetto> hi sebner
<nxvl> norsetto: i think i patch al the stuff you point me at
<nxvl> norsetto: also i have a doubt
<DktrKranz> sebner, today is "new month"
<nxvl> norsetto: i have been talking to upstream and they said that 0.2.1 is going to be released today, including some of my suggestions
<sebner> DktrKranz: true ;)
<nxvl> norsetto: so i need to update it and write a new and clean changelog, or add a new entry?
<DktrKranz> so? I already hijacked my script
<sebner> geser: RainCT : ping
<geser> sebner: pong
<norsetto> nxvl: just update it and keep the changelog as is (or actually, as I suggested, make it as clean as possible)
<sebner> geser: would you mind giving the screenshot link to DktrKranz?
<nxvl> norsetto: yes, about the Makefile thing, i delete the changes by accident
<norsetto> nxvl: in principle, for the first release all you need is an entry with (*  First release (LP: xxxxx).) and thats it.
<geser> sebner: that one?  http://utils.eurion.net/hosted/bug_sebner.png
<nxvl> norsetto: and all the changes made to the original release doesn't need to be tracked
<sebner> geser: yes, perfect
<sebner> DktrKranz: see link ;)
<norsetto> nxvl: why were those changes necessary again? It didn't have any problem
<nxvl> norsetto: i think better to document every change done to the original source
<nxvl> norsetto: try to build augeas twice in a row using debuild
<DktrKranz> sebner, you racist bastard :)
<nxvl> or dpkg_*
<nxvl> it will fail
<norsetto> nxvl: yes, thats the only exception
<DktrKranz> (cit.)
<norsetto> nxvl: it didn't fail for me
<sebner> DktrKranz: reminds me on playing nexuiz today. A player was nicknamed: Achmed the dead terrorist ^^
<nxvl> since Makefile's distclean removes the build/ directory, which is need and not generated to build
<nxvl> norsetto: because i fix it :D
<norsetto> nxvl: I used the unfixed version
<nxvl> mmm
<DktrKranz> sebner, nice name :D
<nxvl> strange
<sebner> DktrKranz: hrhr
<DktrKranz> sebner, please, call yourself Jeff Dunham
<nxvl> i have had a LOT of problems with it
<sebner> DktrKranz: hmm?
<DktrKranz> sebner, the man behind Achmed
<sebner> AH!
<nxvl> norsetto: but on todays release the fix is going to be released, so i can strip it out
<Jeff_Dunham> DktrKranz: xD
<DktrKranz> \o/
<Jeff_Dunham> DktrKranz: you racist bastard!
<norsetto> nxvl: thats certainly the better solution
<DktrKranz> Jeff_Dunham, knock knock
<Jeff_Dunham> DktrKranz: yes?
<DktrKranz> Jeff_Dunham, it's me, I kill you :D
<Jeff_Dunham> hrhr
<Jeff_Dunham> xD
<nxvl> norsetto: yep, i'm trying to have the upstream leader up to date on the revu process
<sebner> DktrKranz: enough OT ;)
<nxvl> norsetto: so he can help me to patch things and include them on release
<DktrKranz> sebner, indeed
 * DktrKranz moves back to Debian work
<sebner> DktrKranz: btw, stop annoying me. we have a deal so no need to ask every day :P
<DktrKranz> sebner, deals can be torn apart
<norsetto> nxvl: about the vcs entry, why would anyone want an upstream vcs entry in  a debain package control file?
<sebner> DktrKranz: well, do you want to hear the hard, cruel truth?
<nxvl> norsetto: to contribute to upstrea?
<nxvl> upstream
<norsetto> nxvl: in a debian control file?
 * DktrKranz hides
<nxvl> :D
<sebner> norsetto: Am I ready for applying for MOTU? --> please response to DktrKranz  ;)
<nxvl> sebner: so we will have a new MOTU in some days?
<nxvl> norsetto: i think i have confuse the entry
<norsetto> nxvl: I think so too
<sebner> nxvl: nope
<nxvl> norsetto: but also, why do i want the "development" state of the packaging stuff
<nxvl> oh
<DktrKranz> sebner for U.S. president
<sebner> DktrKranz: a lot better =)
<nxvl> heh, i read i'm already appliying to MOTU
<nxvl> :p
<nxvl> i need to sleep better
<sebner> nxvl: lol
<DktrKranz> nxvl, you need to apply too, do not sleep :P
<RoAkSoAx> go sebner-bama
<RoAkSoAx> or sebner-cain
<RoAkSoAx> ? :P xD
<nxvl> DktrKranz: i will when i feel ready to it, augeas has make me feel like a new contributor again
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: bama :P
<sebner> BAH. Pidgin workaround isn't working for me O_o
<nxvl> sebner: i love that bug report
<sebner> nxvl: and I have icq -.-
 * nxvl doesn't use icq since 1998
<nxvl> well, need to go buy some stuff for a university project
<nxvl> read you later!
<nxvl> norsetto: i'm uploading a new version without the Vcs-* things
<nxvl> norsetto: please give it a look when you have time
<emgent> hello there
<nxvl> emgent: you!
<emgent> me?
<nxvl> emgent: can you please take a look at augeas, and write/start drafting lenses for it please
<nxvl> emgent: http://augeas.net/docs/writing-schemas.html
<nxvl> emgent: so you can use augeas in rapache
<emgent> i dont know nxvl
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> :(
<emgent> uhm. join #rapache-devel
<nxvl> <- unknown random guy
<emgent> hahaha
<emgent> nxvl: join it
<emgent> :)
<nxvl> emgent: i'm just going out to buy some things, nut in the night i will
<nxvl> :D
<emgent> ok nice
<nxvl> emgent: but please take a look at the link i have just pasted
<emgent> nxvl: try to talk with tacone, him saw augeas
<emgent> sure i will do!
<emgent> thanks nxvl :)
<nxvl> lenses are just regexp in a file
<nxvl> not hard
<nxvl> augeas work on this lenses
<emgent> let me see
<nxvl> i was asking it, because the apache lens looks like a nightmare to me
<nxvl> and you have already strip it (or something like) for rapache
<nxvl> now
<emgent> uhm..
<nxvl> i'm gone
<nxvl> read you later!
<emgent> ok bye :)
<unohu> Hi...the nvidia kernel module is not included in restricted-modules....is it moved to some other package or will be included later? ...sorry if its the wrong place to ask .... thanks
<sebner> BAM! Pidgin is running again =)
<RoAkSoAx> lolbama
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> sebner: how do you mean? did you compile it with the patch?
<sebner> Kopfgeldjaeger2: exactly
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> I uploaded a patched package to my PPA minutes ago
<sebner> Kopfgeldjaeger2: hardy or intrepid?
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> hardy
<sebner> Kopfgeldjaeger2: well I have intrepid and the hardy patch isn't working. I took the patch from dev.pidgin
<Laney> I thought ICQ had gone away :o
<sebner> Laney: not for feisty O_o
<sebner> Laney: patch! patch! patch"
<Laney> I mean the protocol/site, didn't think anyone used it any more!
<Laney> sebner: I want to do the SRU, good experience.... but waiting for an official patch ;)
<sebner> Laney: nice
<Laney> #pidgin has gone a bit haywire
<emgent> hi sebner Laney
<Laney> People actually use binaries that are distributed on IRC.. worrying :(
<Laney> hi emgent
<sebner> emgent: hihu
<sebner> Laney: I use binaries builded by me xD
<Laney> You brave brave man :O
<sebner> lol
<sebner> rofl
<sebner> *build
<sebner> hmm
<sebner> *built
<sebner> ha!!
<Laney> third time lucky
<sebner> englisch n00b -.-
<Laney> english*
<Laney> :{
<sebner> Laney: well, I wrote it the german way :P
<Laney> sebner: ich habe die meisten meiner deutsch vergessen :(
<sebner> Laney: hrhr
<Laney> aber jetzt ist es zeit für das abendessen
<Laney> brb!
<sebner> hf
<geser> Laney: that can be changed, we can try to improve your german again :)
<sebner> geser: better you help me to improve my english xD
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<geser> sebner: did nobody told you that you need to speak/write either english or german to become MOTU? :)
<sebner> geser: cool, also ab jetzt nur noch deutsch? hrhrh
<geser> sebner: ich bin jedesmal überrascht, wieviele Personen hier deutsch verstehen
<sebner> geser: wegen den vielen deutschen oder allgemein?
<geser> allgemein, ich meine so viele Deutsche sind hier nicht
<laga> ey. englisch, bitte. das ist unfair. :)
<huats> norsetto: hey
<sebner> lol
<sebner> geser: naja verstehn wohl besser als selber schreiben :P
<mario_limonciell> i must be going crazy.  english is getting harder and harder to read these days
<RainCT> rofl
<norsetto> mario_limonciell: try italian, at least it tastes better
<mario_limonciell> hehe
<directhex> mario_limonciell, english is just german with fewer gutteral letter & more spaces anyway
<laga> i didn't know letters had any sound to them
<laga> okay, i often hear people complain that my typing is too loud
<directhex> laga, IS THIS THING ON?
<laga> hah. you got me.
<directhex> laga, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guttural
<laga> directhex: i know. but letters != sounds
<laga> directhex: just being a smartass here.
<sebner> slomo: is taoframework still interesting for maintaining?
<jcfp> standards version must be 3.8.0 now?
<sebner> jcfp: exactly
 * jcfp still trusts human beings over lintian
<sebner> lol
<Laney> didn't you hear? lintian passed the turing test
<directhex> Laney, liar! you're lintian in disguise, trying to trick us!
<Laney> directhex: E: uncovering-true-identity
 * Laney runs
 * directhex throws a bucket of blootbots at Laney 
<slayton> andybody here have experience with falcon
<norsetto> slayton: falcon 4.0, the state-of-the-art f16 simulator (est. 1998)?
<slayton> no falcon the repository managing software
<slayton> sorry
<nxvl> norsetto: did you get change to see the last version of augeas?
<norsetto> nxvl: what for? You said there is a new upstream version that will make you change your packaging
<ScottK> slayton: I know imbrandon uses it.
<ScottK> And of course seveas is upstream for it.
<nxvl> norsetto: yes, but just minor changes
<nxvl> norsetto: it will just make me drop some patches, so the debian/ directory (at least most of it) will be intact
<nxvl> i'm more woried about the copyright commends you pointed
<norsetto> nxvl: we will see once its there, there is no point to do nugatory work
<nxvl> norsetto: ok :D
<slayton> ok thanks
<norsetto> nxvl: for debian/copyright, just make sure you list all the copyrights (you have to manually scan all sources) and all licenses (again, manually scan all sources, you can also use license-check but its of limited help)
<RAOF> emgent: Pong?
<norsetto> nxvl: you better do it, otherwise you package risks being rejected from the new queue by the archive
<nxvl> 0 have already, but my brain is in reverse mode
<nxvl> i don't think anymore since 2 days ago
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> so i may make mistakes
<norsetto> nxvl: stop living on coke and have a good night of sleep ;-)
<emgent> RAOF: there is a big problem in gnome-do and gnome-do-plugins
<RAOF> emgent: Gah!  Really?  I'm about to hit it, then.
<emgent> gnome-do search plugins in /usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins but do_plugins installed in /usr/share/gnome-do/plugins
<norsetto> ScottK: the package in bug 242635 is not meant to solve the removal problem for people that have mistakenly already installed trousers, is only for those that haven't yet, AFAIK there is now way to solve the former problem but hacking the init script (but wouldn't mind to be proven wrong)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242635 in trousers "The package cannot be removed if the daemon fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242635
<RAOF> emgent: gnome-do _should_ search in {~/.local/share/gnome-do/plugins,/usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins,/usr/share/gnome-do/plugins}
<emgent> bug isn`t opened yet, I'm reviewing it
<emgent> RAOF: are you sure?
<ScottK> norsetto: I'm looking at it now.
<emgent> RAOF: just a moment
<RAOF> emgent: It searches $XDG_DATA_DIRS, $XDG_DATA_HOME.  For some reason we have /usr/share/gdm/ in $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<RAOF> Actually, I think there's a closed bug about this :)
<emgent> RAOF:
<emgent> 01/07/2008 22.55.06 [Info]: Searching for plugins in directory /usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins
<emgent> 01/07/2008 22.55.06 [Warn]: Could not read plugins directory /usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins: Directory '/usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins' not found.
<RAOF> Yup.  That's normal.
<emgent> but gnome-do-plugins make dir in /usr/share/gnome-do/plugins
<RAOF> Also, yes.
<RAOF> It searches _both_, and prints a warning because there's (unsurprisingly) no /usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins directory.
<RAOF> Starting Do with --quiet will silence all these info and warn messages :)
<ScottK> norsetto: I think you could change dh_installinit with --error-handler= to catch the error and gracefully stop on removal.  The new prerm will get called if the old one fails, so this should work.
<emgent> RAOF: radical method :)
<RAOF> emgent: It should warn about that directory, and it should be searching there.
<norsetto> ScottK: I don't think it will ever get there, the old prerm will still fail and the new one will not handle this case too
<RAOF> emgent: The only thing that's possibly wrong here is: why is /usr/share/gdm in $XDG_DATA_DIRS?
<ScottK> norsetto: Once the old prerm fails, it tries the new one.
<emgent> RAOF: true
<norsetto> ScottK: yes, but why should the new one succeed? Its still the same init file
<ScottK> norsetto: Add a function in the new one that just exits.
<londar> why
<norsetto> ScottK: have you got any example where this is done ?
<londar> why
<ScottK> norsetto: I do have an example of the new prerm being run.  It's in comment 9 to this very bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trousers/+bug/242635/comments/9
<emgent> so, good night peopale
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242635 in trousers "The package cannot be removed if the daemon fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<emgent> i go  to sleep
<londar> why
<emgent> RAOF: thanks for reply
<emgent> night
<londar> why
<norsetto> ScottK: yes, I know, I mean an example where --error-handler is used
<londar> poor norsetto
<McPeter> ...
<ScottK> norsetto: No.  Sorry.
<londar> poor ScottK
<ScottK> It looks, from the man page, like it should work.
<norsetto> ScottK: np, thanks for the tip, I will try to make it work
<ScottK> londar: Say something useful or please don't take up space on my screen.
<ScottK> norsetto: Great.  Good luck.
<londar> scottK sucks
<norsetto> ScottK: be warned, if it does, you have to ack the upload ;-)
<ScottK> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, fbond, mneptok, gnomefreak, Seveas, dholbach, elkbuntu, PriceChild, or jpatrick!
<McPeter> ScottK, +1
<McPeter> he is banned from #ubuntu-fr just before
<ScottK> norsetto: Yes.  I will.
<ScottK> Problem solved.
<McPeter> :)
<Festor> ScottK, Why are so important aMule bugs in launchpad?
<McPeter> bye :)
<ScottK> Because we have criteria for SRU that are based on problems solved.
<Festor> In aMule forum there are also many reported bugs
<ScottK> But which ones are fixed?
<ScottK> Festor: The criteria are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=show#head-9bac29d96da353649a97b4b1918c0b382b79a000
<Festor> but this bugs are of people with the svn snapshot
<Festor> sorry for my bad English
<ScottK> No problem.  Your English is fine.
<Festor> I cant say if these bugs wil be solved
<ScottK> But forum posts are not bugs in the bug tracking system.
<ScottK> That's what needs to be checked is are there bugs that are solved.
<Festor> with aMule 2.2.1 in proposed at least we can test
<ScottK> Someone could upload it to a PPA and get people to test from there.
<Festor> ScottK, https://launchpad.net/~festor90/+archive
<ScottK> -proposed is for verification prior to copying to -updates and giving to everyone, not figuring out if it's a good idea or not.
<Festor> All those who have tried this repository have had better results than with the svn
<neversfelde> hi, where can I find a sample debian/rules without cdbs for python packages?
<ScottK> Right, but better needs to be in terms of bugs fixed, not just 'better'.
<Festor> In addition, we will maintain a svn snapshoot for 3 years?
<ScottK> neversfelde: Grab the stepic package and look at it's debian/rules.
<ScottK> Festor: Unless someone comes up with a good reason to change it, yes.
<Festor> O.o
<Festor> of Kry aMule developer
<Festor> "that the February-2.2.1 Kademlia 2.2.1 is fully implemented, so that a svn of February muchisima lacks functionality, and also are arranged serious bugs in the process of the network also Kad"
<norsetto> ScottK: it works!
<ScottK> Sorry.  That's how it works Festor.
<ScottK> norsetto: ;-)
<Festor> Ok, give me some time to find more accurately bugs
<ScottK> Festor: No rush.  Just comment in the bug that you are researching details so other motu-sru members know you are working on it.
<neversfelde> ScottK: thanks
<Festor> ScottK, ok but for curiosity, you've read the whole post?
<Festor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amule/+bug/244670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244670 in amule "[hardy] Request of update of aMule to 2.2.1 final release" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> Festor: I did.
<Festor> guau...
<Festor> Is that you answered very quickly
<ScottK> There is a strong presumption that we don't change stuff after release.  Most of what you have there are forums links which aren't particularly relevant to the question.
<ScottK> Plus I read quickly.
<neversfelde> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> neversfelde: That's what you were loooking for?
<norsetto> ScottK: please, feel free to check bug 242635 if and when you have time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242635 in trousers "The package cannot be removed if the daemon fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242635
<ScottK> norsetto: You've tested it, right?
<norsetto> ScottK: yes, testlog in bug report
<ScottK> norsetto: That will do the same if it fails in postinst.  Is that what we want?
<Kry> ScottK, I understand that you're the person that was talking to Festor about his request to update aMule in hardy to 2.2.1?
<norsetto> ScottK: it won't fail in postinst if driver is not there, the init script is ok for that, is just the prerm one that won't work
<ScottK> norsetto: OK.  Ack to upload then.
<ScottK> Kry: Yes.
<Kry> and the decision is not to update it, I reckon?
<norsetto> ScottK: okki, thanks
<ScottK> Kry: No.  The suggestion was to document what bugs get fixed.
<ScottK> That's not a No.  It's a document that it meets the rules for post-release update.
<neversfelde> ScottK: I think so, dpkg-buildpackage worked now. I will try and come back for more questions ;)
<Kry> What kind of bugs? Launchpad bugs?
<Kry> Or are you, specifically, willing for Festor/upstream to document to you, step by step, all the bugs solved in the svn revision since february to the actual release of the program in a neat list?
<ScottK> Yes.  That's most preferred, but upstream bugs can count too if they can are applicable to Ubuntu.
<Kry> upstream bugs are always applicable to ubuntu. It's the same program, as far as I know.
<ScottK> Kry: The criteria are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=show#head-9bac29d96da353649a97b4b1918c0b382b79a000
<ScottK> Not every piece of code in a package is exercised the same way in different software environments.
<ScottK> motu-sru need to be convinced that it fixes SRU worthy bugs and there isn't a narrower patch set that could reasonably achieve the same fixes at lower risk.
<Kry> while that is true, aMule's code works over the wxWidgets library as a framework, so it's very much platform independant mostly.
<ScottK> I'm almost certain these are both true, but I'm not willing to assume the requirements away.
<Kry> the fact that upstream believes that the version ubuntu has is a) SVN b) incomplete, by definition and c) unstable and harmful to the networks the application works with, while the release version is, of course, what upstream considers stable and proper to distribute, should be very much a valid point.
<joaopinto> Ubuntu vs Upstream (watching) :P
<Kry> joaopinto, this hasn't even become a ubuntu vs upstream discussion, I haven't begun flaming ;)
<joaopinto> eheh
<dushara> persia: Are you busy right now?
<ScottK> Kry: All I'm asking is a little research to detail the facts.
<Kry> there are more than 700 svn revisions between that svn version and the upstream release. Who are you asking to do that research over those 700 changes, and what should that research show?
<Festor> 	
<Festor> I am in it but I do not know if I get enough of the bugs Launchpad
<dushara> Can anyone comment on the last 2 paras of http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_name=be9ccc720806161838y4c233c84gd05e6c64cb227bdf%40mail.gmail.com?
<ScottK> Kry: The research should show that things that were broken before are not broken now and that things that worked before work now.
<Kry> to what extent? Do you want to see code patches?
<Kry> Upstream is actually telling you that things were broken before, and are not broken now
<Kry> you want upstream to detail to you what they have done in their application?
<ScottK> Kry: No.  Not to that extent.  I'd be happy with a list of here are the bugs that are fixed that meet SRU criteria and we've tested that by ...
<Kry> maybe upstream should consider becoming commertial software and becoming a ubuntu partner, as as I read those new versions qualify inmediatly.
<Kry> joaopinto, see this is more like it.
<RAOF> dushara: What is the actual software they're packaging?  My intitial thought is "damn, I'd need to repack the tarball to remove their debian/ dir".
<joaopinto> Kry, well, I was just previewing :P
<nxvl> norsetto: we have 0.2.1 already i will uploda it in some minutes
<ScottK> But if they want a native package, they can.
<norsetto> kry: all this just shows that the mistake was to approve an FFe, which was approved on the ground "it fixes bugs and add uPnP support"
<dushara> RAOF: Language related stuff. SCIM keyboard engines, fonts and related stuff.
<RAOF> dushara: In what way is that Debian native?
<ScottK> Kry: As someone who approved that feature freeze exception, I'll be certain to be much more careful next time.
<pochu> norsetto: actually upstream told me svn was way better than 2.1.3
<Kry> norsetto, well, it more shows that the mistake was to put that in a stable release.
<RAOF> dushara: I think the answer is: It isn't, so they should be building a non-native package.
<norsetto> pochu, kry: yes, we all agree then
<ScottK> Kry: Yes.  We leave the old stuff in.  We could also upload the old stable version with a new number too.
<dushara> RAOF: I'm a n00b to packaging. But Anuradha, explains what he means by deb native in that email. (I'm nidujay in that list)
<Kry> don't get me wrong - I know upstream hadn't released in like forever by the time hardy was out. But between the svn ubuntu has and 2.2.1, there are actually fixes that solve not only grave functionality bugs, but also stability problems.
<ScottK> Kry: There are ~20,000 packages in the Universe repository with upstreams of widely varying capability and reliability.  We need to have rules to deal with all of them.
<ScottK> So just work with us a bit here and help out with some documentation.
<dushara> RAOF: he's replying to my question in the end of this: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_name=47c391870806161603i42edbaa9ra0f077ee77b4a04f%40mail.gmail.com
<Festor> The first bug package
<Festor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amule/+bug/244670/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244670 in amule "[hardy] Request of update of aMule to 2.2.1 final release" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pochu> Kry: I think updating to 2.2.1 is the way to go, but I don't think just saying "update it because I'm saying it" is the right way to go. We need to make sure it doesn't break in a stable release, so testing it (the Ubuntu package specifically) and checking that there are no obvious regressions, and that severe bugs (e.g. amulegui not starting at all) are fixed is likely better IMHO
<Kry> I am not saying it.
<Kry> I am very much not imposing anything on anyone.
<sebner> gn8 folks =)
<ScottK> That's certainly what it sounds like at this end of the table.
<norsetto> kry:  yes, its frustrating but thats the way distro work. We do have backports, so, consider that option, or hand pick appropriate fixes and we will update the package with those
<RAOF> dushara: I know what Debian native means, I just don't see why that package should be debian native.
<Kry> if that is how it sounds, then I'm sorry for it.
<ScottK> RAOF: It's suboptimal, but it's not prohibited.
<RAOF> dushara: Packages should be debian native if they're only ever going to be interesting to Debian (canonical example: dpkg, or apt-get).  SCIM modules are useful everywhere, not just Debian, so shouldn't be in a native package.
<norsetto> RAOF: canonical examples !? :)
<pochu> Kry: then we are all good. what ScottK said in the bug wasn't a "No", it was a "can you tell something more about the update, does it fix bugs, what bugs, anything important we should know about?...", or does how I see it
<Kry> What I am pointing out is that if you trust upstream code to actually have a package of their application, you (in my opinion) should trust upstream when they say that a new stable release, versus a svn release that is not only unstable, but has a gigantic warning about it that ubuntu removed when uploading it, fixed grave functionality bugs without the need for upstream, or whoever does it, to actually spend long time trying to
<Kry> document that to you.
<ScottK> That was certainly my intent.
<pochu> he's responsible for updates in stable releases, so it is his work to be sure the update will be good before approving it
<Kry> indeed, I am not trying to be inflamatory
<Kry> I am trying to save you and me a lot of work.
<Kry> of course, this being me, it will only sound inflamatory, and you know it pochu ;)
<RAOF> norsetto: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/canonical :)
<norsetto> Kry: flame away, we have asbestos suits and skin that elephants envy us
<Kry> so do I, no worries.
<pochu> so e.g. a changelog diff which will show the bugs fixed since the hardy package, a comment saying what was tested and is working correctly (e.g. the main client, amulegui, amuled...). I don't think that's a lot of work, and that's something to be done by downstream, we are not requesting upstream to test our packages :)
<pochu> Kry: sure, we also want the best for the end users, so it's good you came and tell us :)
<ScottK> Kry: There are 34 open bugs against amule and ~half are crashers just from looking at the titles.  How may of the crashes are fixed?
<RAOF> norsetto: Being a mathematician, I'm using meaning 4 ;)
<Kry> ScottK, we really shouldn't enter the "crashes on lanchpad" territory
<Kry> I am avoiding it on purpose
<norsetto> raof: well, you should have explicitely said so :-P
<ScottK> Why?
<pochu> Kry: for any reason in particular?
<norsetto> raof: QED ;-)
<Kry> pochu, a changelog diff is not possibly, due to the fact that ustream only builds changelogs before relases.
<nxvl> norsetto: 0.2.1 is already in revu :D
<RAOF> norsetto: What?  _Everyone_ isn't a mathematician? :P
<norsetto> raof: 2 persons out of 3 don't know what a fraction is
<pochu> Kry: the hardy package has docs/Changelog
<lifeless> we so have to start calling company shirts canonicals
<norsetto> raof: which is milder that the real one: "Three out of two people have difficulties with fractions."
<lifeless> norsetto: thats still a fine fraction :)
<norsetto> lifeless: get a life :-)
<frostburn> RAOF, I am
<lifeless> norsetto: there are some debates you don't want to enter in a channel full of programmers
<ScottK> We can discuss the difference between one and one and only one if you want.
<Kry> sorry, I was trying to get a frog from under the bed.
<lifeless> ScottK: if and only if you feel its relevant
<Kry> no kidding.
<Kry> never get a cat.
<RAOF> Kry: Cool!
<norsetto> nxvl: why don't you just take it easy, doing things in a rush its not getting us anywhere. We have until August to upload this ...
<norsetto> kry: don't t tell me
<ScottK> ;-)
<nxvl> norsetto: i'm just exited about the new release
<nxvl> :D
<Kry> ScottK /  pochu: since the Dawn of Time, crahes reported bu ubuntu users have been, 99% of the times, solved by telling the users to recompile wx and aMule themselves.
<Kry> there is something about the patches ubuntu applied in the past to wxWidgets, or posibily other packages, that causes crashes that are not related to aMule, but we're the ones getting those.
<ScottK> Kry: OK.  Why is this?  Is there a bug in the packaging we need to fix?
<Kry> I have no idea, to be honest.
<ScottK> OK.  That's definitely worth dealing with.
<norsetto> nxvl: don't, think about augeas upstream coming here and flaming us because we ruined his beatiful software
<dushara> RAOF: I've been asked to maintain the deb repos for the plgs developed by the lanka linux group. Anuradha is the debian maintainer. I think someone else is working on RPMs, what would be the issues if we try to maintain them as native to each distro?
<dushara> pkgs not plgs :-)
<Kry> now, on the subject of 2.2.1, the extended version of the Kademlia network, Kad2, wasn't complete in the svn ubuntu has. That was Bad (tm), to the extent of damaginig the network, especially when dealing with firewalled users, but also when indexing files >4GB.
<Kry> that's serious, from the ntework perspective.
<ScottK> dushara: It can be done, but it can be challenging.  Each time you make a change in the debian packages, then you have to do a new release.
<ScottK> Kry: That's the kind of thing we'd want to do an update for.
<Kry> also the new network code reinforces the security of the network about attacks to its nodes, and it's important not to have old clients around.
<Festor> Kry, ScottK https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amule/+bug/206648/comments/7
<Kry> and that's just an example, really
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206648 in amule "amulegui does not start in Hardy Heron" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Kry: If you can put some detail behind those two ideas along with some statements about regression testing, that'd be very good.
<nxvl> norsetto: :(
<Kry> .. sigh.
<Kry> sec.
<Festor> "For release versions, we don't want to allow connections from any arbitrary SVN client."
<ScottK> Festor: That's a good one too.
<ScottK> So we'll patch the svn version in a more sneaky way next time.  BTW, no one mentioned that when they asked to have the svn snapshot uploaded.
<Kry> well, there is a //#define SVN in the sourcecode
<ScottK> Kry and Festor: I'm convinced we should do this.  Please mark that stuff in the request bug.
<Kry> with a big comment about commenting it out in release versions
<Kry> just saying.
<ScottK> Right.  I didn't package the snapshot.
<ScottK> Of course I could fix that particular bug with a very small diff then.
 * norsetto will remember to be more carefull when granting FFe based on svn snapshots
<Kry> it's partially my fault, when asked if it was ok to upload that svn as a package for ubuntu I said yes, so we're all to blame
<Kry> I just didn't expect it going past unstable releases
<Kry> (I'm obviously a debian user)
<ScottK> In Ubuntu we deliver every 6 months ready or not.  Sometimes that's good.  Sometimes it's not.
<Kry> I'll let festor deal with things from now on... I really have to scold a cat.
<Festor> ok, thanks for all
<Festor> :D
<Kry> and sorry if I sound inflamatory.
<Kry> c'ya
<dushara> ScottK: I think that's the idea. LKLUG is a centralised development 'forum' and the plan is to release a pkg to debian and ubuntu every time bugs are fixed. I'm not sure, but it looks like this avenue has already been decided upon. That's why I'm trying to work out if I can still do it without breaking any Ubuntu packaging guidlines.
<sebner> ScottK: ready or not ^^
<ScottK> dushara: If you want to get stuff into the Ubuntu repositories, please do NOT package them native.
<dushara> ScottK: cool. thanks for the info.
<ScottK> dushara: Here is how I do it: http://www.openspf.org/Software I don't include the debian packaging in the tarball, but point to where it's kept in svn.
<RAOF> Hey, is apport turned on in Intrepid?
<persia> dushara: Sorry: was away again.  I hope some of your question was answered above, but try again if not.
<pochu> any idea why sugar-base source is at 0.81.1-2 and was built on June 22, but the hardy repos don't have the binaries?
<pochu> sugar-base |      0.3-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<pochu> sugar-base |   0.81.1-2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Sources
<persia> pochu: Have you checked tbe build records on LP?
<pochu> persia: yes, it built fine: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-base/0.81.1-2
<pochu> persia: oh, found it
<pochu> the new version builds python-sugar and not sugar-base
<pochu> python-sugar |   0.81.1-2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<persia> Heh.  There you go.
<persia> sugar-base will likely disappear as soon as sugar and sugar-datastore are updated.
<devfil> hi pochu, persia :)
<pochu> ok. I was just looking at packages depending on libffi4 unnecessarily though, and sugar-base was one of them :)
<emgent> do to sleep devfil :)
<pochu> hey devfil
<emgent> s/do/go/
<devfil> emgent: lol
<emgent> hi emilio
 * pochu wants to go to sleep :)
<pochu> hey emgent :)
<persia> pochu: Recurse in NBS :)  Update sugar and sugar-datastore, and it drops sugar-base, which drops the dependency on libffi4
<devfil> pochu: then go to sleep! what are you doing here? :)
<pochu> persia: hmm... I'm tempted to leave that to Jani :)
<pochu> what is sugar, BTW?
<pochu> heh
<persia> pochu: It's just an NBS rebuild.  I can't imagine anyone minding a quick update, as the package otherwise cannot be installed.
<pochu> ah, I see
<emgent> night.
<emgent> see you later people.
<pochu> there's bug 242236. I'll let it and the sugar update to someone else though... I'm not going to check I don't break it badly :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242236 in sugar-datastore "Please sync sugar-datastore 0.8.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242236
<pochu> night emgent
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-02
<persia> pochu: Might still push an NBS just for cleanup: it still gets overwritten by the sync cleanly.
 * persia believes in archive consistency
<pochu> persia: but there are tons of sugar-* packages... I don't know whether I'll break them by updating just a couple of them
<persia> pochu: An rebuild upload should never break anything: if it does, that exposes a more serious bug (which is a good thing).  If you were changing anything other than the changelog, I'd be inclined to agree with you.
<pochu> persia: but it needs more than a rebuild. The depends is hardcoded, not picked by shlibs
<persia> What!  Grr.  ${Python:Depends} should be smarter about these things so that isn't necessary.  I totally understand your reluctance.
<pochu> hmm, actually that only picks up python2.x dependencies, not modules
<pochu> surely that would be a great improvement... :)
<persia> Right.  Wouldn't it be nice if it parsed the code and pulled those things required by import statements?
<persia> Of course, maybe this ought be dh_python-autodepends to make it more optional, but...
<pochu> yup. although as they aren't needed at build time, then we would need to maintain some sort of list for that... but that would still be nicer than the current situation
<RAOF> You'd probably need something mirroring the shlibs/clilibs files, though.
<persia> Oh, I see, because it's difficult to programatically determine what binary package provides which module.
<RAOF> Yes.
<persia> RAOF: And then you'd need build-dependencies, which doesn't really solve it.
<RAOF> Right.
 * persia hugs C
<pochu> and also it's not trivial to detect if something is a hard dependency or just something optional
<persia> Right.  No compilation step to parse and verify the current build-depends to generate the depends.
<pochu> time to go to bed, good night!
<devfil> persia: do you have some merge that I can do?
<persia> devfil: Not that I have organised, but I've a list of upstream updates that need to be investigated.  Would you be interested in that?
<devfil> persia: sure
<persia> devfil: You can find 57 packages that may benefit from an update to upstream from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<devfil> persia: ok, thanks
<devfil> now I'm uploading wxwidgets2.8
<persia> Note that in some cases, these represent a bug in the watch file, rather than a need to update, but they all ought get cleared from the list.
<devfil> ok
<persia> devfil: 2.8.8?  Excellent.  Thanks for taking over all the wx stuff: it really needed attention.
<devfil> uploading/working
<mneptok> 17:01 < londar> scottK sucks
<devfil> persia: I'm workin' to make it very lintian clean and to fix some bug, a huge work
<ajmitch> is ScottK making friends again?
<mneptok> hrmf. i specifically asked about this at UDS, and was told, "there has not been enough money minted in the history of civilization...."
<mneptok> rejection. it's what's for dinner!
<persia> Minting is so 17th century.  These days you can just memcpy() money.
<persia> devfil: Indeed, and requires lots of attention and close work with Vadim.
<devfil> persia: I and Vadim will work to a new rules more clean for the 3.0 version
<devfil> or maybe 2.9
<persia> Will there be a 2.9 in the archives?  I thought 2.9 was mostly a dev branch, and not considered a good app target.
<persia> Also, the guideline is to only have two versions of a library in the archive at any given time.  We're already breaking this with WX, but it's likely good to look at what 2.6 apps can be ported to 2.8 and try to get those patches distributed before we push 3.0
<persia> My experience with 2.4 -> 2.6 was that many applications worked properly with no more than a change of build-dependencies.
<devfil> persia: I and Vadim have talked about 3.0 but a 2.9 version is in development
<persia> There were about 10 that were stubborn, but I expect them all to be sorted for intrepid.
<devfil> persia: we need to open a bug for this, to port packages to 2.8
<persia> devfil: 2.9 as a stable base, or will it become 2.10 for release?
<persia> devfil: Please, lots of bugs, rather than just one.
<devfil> persia: if I understand right 2.9 stable release and in future 3.0
<persia> devfil: I started the 2.4 -> 2.6 work before I was MOTU: my workflow was: test the build, if good, test the app, if good, open a bug in Debian with the note and a attach a patch to a linked Ubuntu bug for upload.
<persia> That way nobody got huge volumes of bugspam for no reason :)
<devfil> persia: this is the changelog for the new version (for now): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24366/
<persia> devfil: How do you generate a reliable md5sum in get-orig-source?
<persia> devfil: Also, that changelog is definitely up to your usual diligent standards.  Nice work.
<devfil> persia: creating a tar an using gzip -9fn
<devfil> this doesn't change the md5 of the .orig.tar.gz for each launch of get-orig-source
<persia> devfil: You also don't want Standards-Version: 3.8.0.1, just 3.8.0.  The only thing that might change in 3.8.0.2 would be spelling mistakes, etc., and you don't want to have to upload (and build) the package again just for that.
<devfil> I'm unable to find another solution and this seems to work
<devfil> persia: ok
<persia> devfil: -fn looks great!  Would you be willing to update the wiki page on get-orig-source to reference that: it would likely improve everyone's get-orig-source.
<devfil> persia: give me the link for the page
<devfil> s/for/of/
<persia> devfil: It's embedded in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete I can't figure out if it belongs in Solutions or Tips, and with the way that page is constructed, there's no easy way to give you a link to both.
<persia> View RAW to see the links to the pages you actually have to edit.
<devfil> persia: done, but I don't know if it is the best solution to adopt...
<devfil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Examples/ChangingTheOrigTarball
<persia> devfil: Why do you think it oughtn't be adopted?  Isn't it better to have reliable md5sums?
<devfil> persia: I don't know if there are other solutions
<persia> devfil: Oh.  Right.  It might not be best, but it's better than the old solution.  Thanks for finding it.  With luck, if there is a better solution, someone else will post that.
<devfil> persia: ok ;)
<devfil> persia: do you know where I can get a list of all section that I can use in a doc-base control
<persia> devfil: I don't.  Sorry.
<devfil> persia: ok, no problem
<emgent> persia: it`s normal that ubuntu-ar.org use google adsense in official website?
<persia> emgent: I've not seen that, but I don't know.  You might want to ask on a LoCo channel, or someone on LoCo council.
<emgent> ok i will do.
<emgent> thanks.
<nxvl> emgent: i don't think it hurts, since the LoCo council accepts that LoCo teams make its own money for sponsoring their stuff
<nxvl> emgent: so they don't need to depend on canonical
<emgent> it`s true
<emgent> but.. we can`t see if this euros is for loco team
<emgent> anyway i dont think that it`s corrected.. i saw banner with Microsoft Messenger..
<emgent> example: Download Windows Live Messenger 9!
<emgent> or..
<emgent> Anti Virus Download
<emgent> i saw that because i'm working on loco team CMS census for ubuntu-whitehat
<Nafallo> bigon: hi. what will be the consequence of ubuntu1build1?
<persia> Nafallo: Where did you find that?
<Nafallo> persia: latest uploaded gajim
<persia> That's just plain wrong.  Ought be ubuntu2
<ScottK> ajmitch: I think that's only the third time I've gone to ops and asked to have someone kicked.  He'd just been kicked from several other channels too.
<Nafallo> persia: I've came to the same conclusion.
<ScottK> BTW, I got another case of kmos induced damage fixed today (who know if it'll ever be done).
<RAOF> I thought that stopped quite some time ago?
<ScottK> He'd convinced pitti to remove the debian-maintainers keyring from Ubuntu which leaves some big holes when you run who-uploads.
<ScottK> He did, this is damage done 6 months ago I just now noticed.
<nxvl> persia: well, there are some cases in which we use buildX
<nxvl> persia: it's just for saying: no changes just rebuild
<nxvl> persia: as in openvpn
<nxvl> but i agree
<nxvl> no point for doing that
<nxvl> should be different version number
<wgrant> nxvl: build1 is used if there isn't already ubuntuX
<wgrant> If there is, the X becomes X+1
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> well, yes, everytime i have seen it is without the ubuntuX part
<persia> nxvl: Basic rule is: For packages unmodified from Debian: Rebuild-only: change *only* the changelog, and add "buildX".  For any other changes, also change debian/control to have an Ubuntu maintainer, and set an Ubuntu version.  For packages already modified: just increment the ubuntu revision.
<nxvl> persia: yes, as wgrant pointed i was talking about a different scenario
<nxvl> i'm just with a brain in backward mode
<nxvl> need to have a rest
<persia> nxvl: Take a day, and sleep all day.  When you wake, don't get out of bed, or reach for your computer, but just go back to sleep.
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> i love you too
<nxvl> i will this saturday
<nxvl> finally i have nothing to do
<ScottK> nxvl: **cough** MIR **cough**
<nxvl> ScottK: **cough** augeas **cough**
<nxvl> btw
<ScottK> First I have to figure out how adding domains to be signed broke my dkim-milter.
<nxvl> what MIR to add it to my ToDo
<ScottK> nxvl: Anything on this list that's not claimed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClamavSpamassassinInMain?action=show
 * nxvl wrotes it on the ToDo
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Stupid space in the domain list.  That problem's fixed.
<nxvl> been there
<ScottK> Testing the last server now and then I need to tell the customer he's set up.
<bliZZardz> persia : the chat that we had yday (you, me and Bodsda) - is it present in U wiki? If not, i can format it suitably and put it in
<persia> bliZZardz: It's in there.  Search for "watch file".
<persia> There's more there as well.
<persia> Anyway, most of what we covered was from MOTU/Contributing (in the topic)
<bliZZardz> out of curiosity : which engine is being to search in the wiki? Lucene/Solr?
<lifeless> search engine? lol.
<lifeless> bliZZardz: its moinmoin, and I don't think its quite that advanced
<bliZZardz> lifeless : i asked because, i found it little slow. Is there any effort that is already on for trying it out with other 'engines'(like lucene) ?
<lifeless> so, moinmoin 1.8 looks like it has xapian integration
<lifeless> http://www.google.com/search?q=moinmoin+search&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<lifeless> we're not runnin 1.8 yet
<nxvl> ScottK: still there?
<nxvl> hi!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi nxvl
<nxvl> dholbach: is there any way to make a docs files for all the binarys in one package?
<nxvl> i want to install some of the package of augeas that are common to all of them
<nxvl> and i was wondering if there is some way to install them in all the binarys and not specify one by one
<persia> nxvl: Why would you want to duplicate the docs that way?  Wouldn't it be better to have a -docs package that the others Recommend: ?
<persia> Think of the poor users with small hard drives
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> right
<nxvl> i was thinking about the README and NEWS file
<nxvl> which are !important
<cody-somerville> Good Morning folks :)
<persia> nxvl: I think that those used to get copied by default with dh_installdocs.  CDBS has some hack to make it all symlinks.
<Serega> hi there
<Serega> looks like we need to backport all messengers that support ICQ protocol :(
<Serega> it has changed and pidgin 2.4.1 is unable to communicate via ICQ
 * cody-somerville wonders if an SRU would be more appropriate depending on the how invasive the patches are.
<nxvl> damn ICQ
<nxvl> Serega: did you have link on the problem?
<Serega> nxvl: no actually I have several friends on ubuntu and my own laptop with kde3 (kopete is hurt too)
 * Serega googles
<Serega> nxvl: pidgin 2.4.2 works well though
<nxvl> i don't use ICQ
<Serega> nxvl: I propose to include updated messengers to 8.04.1
<Serega> updated==backported
<Serega> should I file a bug?
<nxvl> if there is no one
<nxvl> yes
<Serega> okay
<Serega> I guess it is several bugs. Per-messenger
<nxvl> just file the one yo know are present
<nxvl> you*
<nxvl> there are already some filed
<nxvl> Bug #244591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244591
<nxvl> also for kopete
<nxvl> Bug #244646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244646 in kopete "kopete cannot connect to ICQ: client too old" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244646
<nxvl> Serega: please confirm it, don't file a new one
<Serega> nxvl: of course, thank you
<Serega> I'll lurk for upstream changes, I hope it is fixed already
<nxvl> if you find the report, please link it to the LP one
<jpds> Serega: maybe someone in #kopete knows something?
<Serega> jpds: ooh, cool, thank you!
 * Serega got lost in kde bugzilla :)
<Serega> lol, looks loke, ICQ guys have just recently reverted their chagnes
<Serega> *looks like
<dholbach> motu-sru folks: somebody pinged me about 221205 - how does it look to you?
<\sh> bug #221205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221205 in soundtouch "compiling pgAdmin from source gives an warning about underquoted soundtouch.m4 line" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221205
<\sh> dholbach: wtf has soundtouch to do with postgres?
<dholbach> \sh: you get m4 warnings for everything you have in /usr/share/aclocal
 * \sh bangs head on his desk...bad bad autofoo
<\sh> dholbach: updated
<ApOgEE-> hi all
<ApOgEE-> i'm interested in MOTU, i see this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/200783 on the mentoring, just wondering what to do with that then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200783 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ChibiTracker -- a portable impulse tracker" [Wishlist,In progress]
<bliZZardz> ApOgEE : read the MOTU getting started(as cited in the comments). this pkg requires packaging. Also, check whether it has already been included as part of Intrepid or not.
<ApOgEE-> bliZZardz, I can't see anybody is assigned to that, can I just put me on it?
<dholbach> \sh: great
<ApOgEE-> I'm afraid I'm still on going reading and learning the MOTU getting started. that's why I asked if this is correct or do I have to do something else first
<bliZZardz> ApOgEE-: did you check whether the package has been included in Intrepid or not?
<ApOgEE-> bliZZardz, i can't find it in Intrepid
<slytherin> bliZZardz: what are you looking for?
<ApOgEE-> i'm searching for ChibiTracker
<bliZZardz> syltherin : not me but ApOgEE
<ApOgEE-> slytherin, I'm just getting started in MOTU.. ;D
<bliZZardz> ApOgEE - have you read the packaging guide?
<bliZZardz> ApOgEE - do read it and try the sample package, if this the first time you are packaging.
<ApOgEE-> bliZZardz, ok
<ApOgEE-> bliZZardz, i'm using gutsy now, do i have to install intrepid first?
<lifeless> ApOgEE-: 18:17 < bliZZardz> ApOgEE - have you read the packaging guide?
<lifeless> 18:18 < bliZZardz> ApOgEE - do read it and try the sample package, if this the first time you are packaging.
<slytherin> ApOgEE-: you can use pbuilder which creates a chroot for building packages.
<ApOgEE-> i'm going through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases but i got small hdd here...
<ApOgEE-> i'll continue on my home machine which got bigger HDD size then ;D
<slytherin> ApOgEE-: you don't need to run intrepid to build package. As I said pbuilder is a nice tool.
<ApOgEE-> slytherin, ok
<ApOgEE-> slytherin, still Retrieving and Validating, is my 600MB free space sufficient?
<slytherin> ApOgEE-: yes, it is
<slytherin> ApOgEE-: please note that pbuilder by default creates chroot for your version of ubuntu. You will have to change that in /etc/pbuilderrc. You should really read packaging guide.
<ApOgEE-> i'm reading...
<slytherin> persia: FYI ... I have started working on batik 1.7 and should have package ready by coming Tuesday.
<bliZZardz> ApOgee : read the  packaging guide, then the pbuider guide and then again the packaging guide. try out the sample packaging example
<sebner> Hobbsee: just noticed that wie habe 0.3.8 soundkonverter. Can I file a normal sync bug or again a fakesync? I think the first one, hm?
<sebner> *have
<slomo> sebner: what did you mean with taoframework?
<sebner> slomo: I just saw that it's pretty outdated in debian and ubuntu (and didn't ever build there). Though upstreams seems to be active (again)
 * sebner --> lunch
<slomo> sebner: well, updating it probably makes sense, yes :)
<DktrKranz> wgrant (or any ubuntuwire sysadmin around): is it possible to host a script on ubuntuwire?
<wgrant> DktrKranz: What kind of script is it?
<DktrKranz> wgrant: it provides a list of packages uploaded by a given contributor (since dapper, actually)
<DktrKranz> It can be useful for MC members to review MOTU applications, since it provides a full list of uploads made
<DktrKranz> (so sebner will realize he's close to 200 uploads)
<wgrant> I guess that's a good idea, as the bugfix which will make /~somebody/+packages useful has been deferred indefinitely.
<wgrant> What does it need?
<DktrKranz> just bandwith :)
<DktrKranz> and python, but I guess it's satisfied
<wgrant> What does it need to grab?
<DktrKranz> $distro-changes mailbox
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> So not much bandwidth at all.
<DktrKranz> about 100 mb each run
<wgrant> Ah, right, forgot it would have to grab the whole thing each time.
<DktrKranz> I'm not sure we can rsync it somehow
<wgrant> But sure, throw the script at me and I'll put it up.
<dholbach> couldn't you grab the https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2008-July.txt.gz files?
<wgrant> That's probably a better idea.
<dholbach> it'd make extracting the data a tiny bit more complicated, but you'd only need to get new files
<DktrKranz> mh, maybe in association with some bash script which does cat new >> list
<DktrKranz> I guess it's ok
<DktrKranz> just to avoid to download stable releases each time
<dholbach> just pull currentyear-currentmonth.txt.gz :)
<wgrant> I would have presumed you would just grab the current release.
<wgrant> But I guess that wouldn't get SRUs or anything.
<DktrKranz> wgrant: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24439/
<DktrKranz> this is current one
<DktrKranz> I'll try to make it more bandwith-relaxed
<DktrKranz> (and more cool at sight than it actually is)
<wgrant> Sounds good.
<DktrKranz> FYI, a example output is here: http://www.linuxdc.it/download/ubuntu/uploads/
<DktrKranz> no sorting, no formatting, just works
 * DktrKranz moves to lunch, cya
<\sh> hey jono
<jono> hey \sh
<\sh> DktrKranz: sort them regarding uploaded packages ;)
<raphink> if anyone wants to give it a try
<raphink> r.pinson.free.fr/ubuntu/pdebuild-distribution.sh
<raphink> http://r.pinson.free.fr/ubuntu/pdebuild-distribution.sh
<raphink> this is a script like pbuilder-distribution.sh for pdebuild
<raphink> it's called from within the source package, runs pdebuild in mountbind mode, logging the build in /var/log/pbuilder, runs debsign and optionally dput
<raphink> I'd be happy to get some feedback if anyone tries it
<raphink> :)
<wgrant> DktrKranz: I thought that looked wrong, and I was right - a Soyuz bug left quite some uploads off -changes :(
<sebner> DktrKranz: if you upload my merges, of course 200 :P
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<sebner> huhu sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner
 * AstralJava wave
<AstralJava> +s
<AstralJava> Oy gurus, what is the distribution-to-be for packages aimed at intrepid in debian/changelog?
<wgrant> AstralJava: intrepid
<jpds> raphink: I think you might want to move the --help in the args parsing up a bit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24444/
<AstralJava> wgrant: Thanks, but REVU doesn't seem to like it: http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/revu1-incoming/pencil-0807021250/lintian
<wgrant> AstralJava: Then I need to beat lintian with a stick.
<AstralJava> :D
<raphink> thanks jpds, done
<raphink> jpds: to launch the script, you have to make a symlink to it, e.g. ln -s pdebuild-distribution.sh pdebuild-i386-intrepid
<raphink> jpds: and the configuration for the pbuilder must be in /etc/pbuilder/i386-intrepid
<raphink> in this case that is
<raphink> as in, there must be a /etc/pbuilder/i386-intrepid/pbuilderrc
<RainCT> is it just me or is p.u.c dead?
<AstralJava> Doesn't seem to open for me neither.
<jpds> RainCT: been like that for a while..
<sebner> I'm wondering if autosyncs are still processed!?
<slytherin> sebner: we are post DIF, right?
<sebner> normally
<sebner> BUT
<sebner> look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid
<sebner> Latest uploads
<slytherin> sebner: hmm, looks like they are being processed.
<sebner> hehe
<cody-somerville> dholbach, ping
<cody-somerville> dholbach, I just wrote an e-mail to -MOTU and it got caught in moderation because it is too long :P
<cody-somerville> dholbach, I think I may have sent it twice by mistake as gMail was acting up. Can you please ensure that you only approve one and that the one you approve has full content? (ie. it should end with my signature)
<cody-somerville> nixternal ^^
<dholbach> cody-somerville: relax.... :)
<dholbach> you sent it 4! times :)
<cody-somerville> Ouch :/
<dholbach> write shorter emails!
<dholbach> I'll moderate it once
<dholbach> 5 times
<cody-somerville> Weird. I only clicked the send button once after gmail said "Error, we couldn't send your email"
<sebner> cody-somerville: lol
<sistpoty|work> must be important, if it's sent so often *g*
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> Weird for sure.
<sebner> wb jono, our mighty man
<slytherin> cody-somerville: It was so long that even gmail couln't send it in one attempt. :-P
<cody-somerville> slytherin, :P
<sebner> cody-somerville: that's really a huge mail O_o
<cody-somerville> It isn't *that* long, is it? :P
<sebner> ^^
<RainCT> uhm.. does LP have file lists for packages?
<jono> sebner: :)
<jpds> !apt-file | RainCT
<ubottu> RainCT: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<RainCT> jpds: I don't like that. I'm not sure but last time I tried it I think it wanted several hours to create the database
<Pici> Its also not necessarily accurate.
<jpds> RainCT: Took a few minutes here.
<RainCT> how does it work?
<Pici> I'm guessing it greps the Contents-$arch.gz from the repo.
<RainCT> oh, that file has a complete file list for all packages?
<RainCT> ah ok I see
<ScottK> cody-somerville: I agree that SRU is appropriate for the ICQ problem.
<Laney> SRUs are happening for ICQ/pidgin
<cody-somerville> Laney, bug #?
<Laney> Bug #244591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244591 in pidgin "Cannot connect to ICQ ("The client version you are using is too old.")" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244591
<Laney> hardy one is already uploaded waiting approval
<sebner> Laney: though we don't need to fix intrepid version since 2.4.3 is out (with the fix)
<Laney> sebner: Yes, right. I only did that because I read on the SRU page that the same fix had to be done in the dev version
<DktrKranz> wgrant: gah! it was during hardy, IIRC... some syncs were not processed
<wgrant> DktrKranz: And also security uploads, which is why I'm so empty.
<ScottK> emgent: Are you around to look to have a look at if Bug #244804 affects released versions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244804 in mercurial "mercurial: insufficient input validation allowing file renames out of repository " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244804
<DktrKranz> wgrant: are security uploads published somewhere?
<DktrKranz> I guess so
<wgrant> DktrKranz: They are now.
<DktrKranz> oh... changed-by: Ubuntu Installer
<wgrant> But there were several months where they weren't announced anywhere.
<DktrKranz> that's another point, and since I think there's no way to fetch changes file from Launchpad
<DktrKranz> we're stuck
<sebner> ScottK: is there a reason why there are still auto-syncs?
<ScottK> sebner: What do you mean?  Auto-sync is off.
<sebner> not really
<sebner> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid
<pochu> I've uploaded nautilus-python twice (~14 hours ago and ~1 hour ago) without getting an accepted or rejected... the package is in universe. Anyone has an idea what could be the issue?
<ScottK> pochu: Where did you upload it?
<ScottK> sebner: Hmmm.  Dunno.
<wgrant> pochu: It was signed with an appropriate key, and had a correct Maintainer and Changed-By?
<sebner> ScottK: hrhr. The magic of opensource xD though it steals me syncs xD
<pochu> ScottK: to ubuntu
<pochu> emilio@saturno:~/tmp$ dput ubuntu nautilus-python_0.5.0-0ubuntu4_source.changes
<wgrant> pochu: Can you pastebin the .changes?
<pochu> wgrant: sure, but looks fine
<pochu> http://pastebin.com/f289ccdc6
<pochu> the .upload says:
<pochu> Successfully uploaded nautilus-python_0.5.0-0ubuntu4.dsc to upload.ubuntu.com.
<pochu> for the 4 files
<wgrant> Looks fine.
<wgrant> cprov: Can you take a look at what happened to pochu's nautilus-python uploads?
<ScottK> Looks like someone ran autosync and then stopped it at 'p'.
<pochu> wgrant, ScottK: thanks for looking into it
<wgrant> ScottK: It does. Oops.
<ScottK> Unfortunately it appears not to have gotten the mercurial package with the CVE fix in it.
<sebner> ScottK: lol, true. maybe this person noticed that it should be off but they could finish it as well ^^
<pochu> ScottK: I've requested a sync for it
<ScottK> pochu: I saw.  Thanks.
<ScottK> someone should look into the released versions and see if they are affected.
<Laney> Anyone got an ICQ number that I can add for testing?
<Pici> #ubuntu is getting edgy (no pun intended) about this ICQ issue, is there a rough ETA for when this will make it in to -updates so that I can add that info to a factoid?
<Pici> Frankly, I didnt even know this many people still used ICQ
<Laney> Pici: It's awaiting approval for hardy-proposed. Guess it will be some time tomorrow after 8.04.1 is released.
<Pici> Laney: For it to be in -updates or in -proposed?
<Laney> Pici: -proposed, the fix has to be verified
<ogra> Pici, proposed is locked until all CD builds are tested, get more CD testers to speed it up ;)
<joaopinto> erm, isn't it a 1 one line patch ?
<Laney> joaopinto: Almost
<joaopinto> I mean the code part only :P
<abogani> Hi MOTUs!
<abogani> Someone could review my package on REVU please?
<abogani> The packages is rt-tests (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rt-tests): A set of programs that test and measure various components of "realtime" kernel behavior, such as timer latency, signal latency and the functioning of priority-inheritance mutexes.
<abogani> Please be patient with me it's my first package. :-)
<abogani> Thanks in advance!
<wgrant> joaopinto: Pushing updates without verification is a very bad idea. However trivial.
<wgrant> The rebuild could make them unusable, or break them in subtle ways.
<wgrant> The patch might not work perfectly.
<wgrant> We have QA.
<Pici> Its a bad habit to get into, i agree.
<ogra> joaopinto, no matter how small it is, uploading isnt possible until all CDs are tested
<Laney> There's always going to be someone annoyed at whatever bug a SRU is intended to fix - that's why they're SRUed, they're serious. But that's no excuse for skipping on the QA
<ogra> in case there is a regression found during CD tests the archive has to be clean as it was when the CDs were spun
<joaopinto> ok ok, but there is also flexible QA :P
<ogra> so only the one fix to fix the found regression gets in
<ogra> so help testing he CDs and we'l be faster getting the fix in
<ogra> *the
<joaopinto> how are the packages promoted from -proposed to -updates ? Is there a formal requirement ?
<slytherin> how come 8.04.1 has come so fast. I remember Dapper point one took more than this.
<ogra> yes, some quarantaine and at least two positive comments on the according bug
<ScottK> Because it was more planned up front.
<wgrant> slytherin: Because our release team said it would.
<cody-somerville> Folks. For all your SRU process questions, please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<slytherin> :-)
<ogra> joaopinto, what cody-somerville said
<jmehdi> I've uploaded a new version of my package "webstrict" on REVU (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webstrict) but it isn't displayed... should I have to wait? (it was yesterday)
<slayton> what is the best way to package python modules into .debs?
<ScottK> slayton: Does it use Python disutils?
<ScottK> i.e. has a setup.py.
<sistpoty|work> jmehdi: by accidant, I just synced the keyring on revu
<slayton> yes
<sistpoty|work> jmehdi: so, I guess webstrict_1.0-0ubuntu3 should appear soon
<sistpoty|work> oh, seems like it already has :)
<sistpoty|work> jmehdi: no, landed once again in rejected... let me take a look
<ScottK> slayton: I think if you grab the source package for pyyaml it'll look reasonably clear.
<jmehdi> sistpoty: ok thanks
<sistpoty|work> jmehdi: oh, you're key doesn't seem to be on any keyserver... can you send it to one please? (ideally keyserver.ubuntu.com)
<slayton> pyyaml? Ok I'll check it out
<jmehdi> sistpoty: ah ok, I'm going to do that
<jmehdi> (it's a new key with my full name)
<sistpoty|work> jmehdi: ok, tell me once you're done, then I'll update revu's keyring again (unless persia wants to volunteer for practice ;))
<slayton> ScottK: do you mean that pyYAML is an example of how to make a deb from a python module, or it is used to make debs?
<ScottK> It is an example.
<jmehdi> sistpoty: key sent
<sistpoty|work> jmehdi: ok, upload should show up within 10 minutes now
<null_vector> are there any docs somewhere about setting pbuilder up to use intrepid?
<nixternal> oy vey it is hot in Chicago today
<pochu> murrayc: I'm looking at bug 243163. Is 1.7.1 an stable release?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243163 in glom "Hardy: Please update glom from 1.16.14 to latest (1.6.17)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243163
<slytherin> null_vector: all you need is to change distribution to "intrepid" in pbuilderrc
<null_vector> thanks
<murrayc> pochu: No, even numbers are stable releases. Only Intrepid should take 1.7.x.
<slytherin> null_vector: if you want to have more than one chroots then maintain more than one pbuilderrc in your home directory and have different paths for base.tgz in those files.
<pochu> murrayc: it's for Intrepid. I guess it follows the GNOME schedule, so 1.7.x is alright?
<null_vector> I normally use pbuilder-dist but I don't have an intrepid script in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts
<murrayc> pochu: The bug is about gutsy. But yes, please also take the latest for intrepid.
<murrayc> pochu: I mean, it's about hardy.
<jmehdi> sistpoty: ok I see it, thanks
<ScottK> null_vector: Update your debootstrap from hardy-backports.
<sistpoty|work> jmehdi: you're welcome
<jmehdi> by the way should I ask someone to review my new package, or is an "automatic" process?
<pochu> murrayc: ok, thanks
<murrayc> pochu: I'm really interested to see that new SRU process in action. I'd like to blog about it working wonderfully.
<null_vector> ScottK: makes sense, sorry
<ScottK> null_vector: No problem.
<nixternal> ScottK: you played with JeOS yet?
<ScottK> Nope.
<pochu> protonchris: are you working on the hardy update? (bug 243163). If you don't mind, I'll do the Intrepid one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243163 in glom "Hardy: Please update glom from 1.16.14 to latest (1.6.17)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243163
<ScottK> The one time I tried it, it fell over and I didn't have time to investigate.
<nixternal> I would like to check it out, but I am not the biggest fan of the VM atmosphere behind it
<nixternal> if there was an anti-vm kernel option, I would force this company to switch in a second
<nixternal> I don't feel like maintaining our own kernel
<pochu> protonchris: or do it yourself, and feel free to ping me if you seek sponsorship
<pochu> protonchris, murrayc: I've created a Hardy task
<slayton> join #gstreamer
 * ScottK hands slayton a '/'
<maix> hi
<maix> do you already have new pidgin packages
<maix> +?
<slytherin> maix: are you asking for the ICQ problem?
<maix> eys
<slytherin> maix: the fix should be there in updates in 1-2 days AFAIK.
<persia> maix: They are in preparation, and going through a QA process.  Unfortunately, there's a freeze on updates right now due to the point release, but it should be soon.
<maix> because someone from our team made some new packages and they made a blog post and recommended to download it (from an unsigned repo, which also contains other packages)
<maix> (it's the official german loco site)
<maix> and i think that's really bad (because of security, the other packages, and that users should not be tought that its pretty normal to use external repos) and want to convince them to stop that ;)
<maix> persia, and gutsy?
<ScottK> Gutsy will probably be uploaded first because gutsy-updates isn't frozen.
<persia> maix: I suspect updates will go back to all supported releases, but I'm not one of the people who can confirm that for sure.
<maix> ScottK, thats what i expected, too
<pochu> 16:47 <    seb128> pitti: maybe you could approve the pidgin gutsy sru?
<\sh> since when is motu-council a moderated list?
<pochu> \sh: since always?
<persia> It's always been moderated, but allows posts by subscribers by default.
<protonchris> pochu: Yeah, I was working on the glom updated for hardy.  To me it looks like the update has to go into intrepid first.  So that is what I am doing now.
<protonchris> pochu: I will need sponsorship :)
<pochu> protonchris: ok, feel free to ping me if you need sponsorship
<pochu> heh
<pochu> :)
<\sh> now the ml manager is totally confused
<\sh> I send an email as reply as sh@sourcecode.de and ml bouncer send back to an email address which is not even known to launchpad.
<protonchris> pochu: I haven't done an SRU before.  So I will probably hit you up for some help.
<persia> \sh: I hear there are some confusions with email addresses and LP right now :(
<\sh> hmm
<\sh> that's why one email didn't come to the right place...and the other one with a correct sender was send back to the wrong email addr ,)
<\sh> wow
<pochu> protonchris: sure
<ScottK> I wasn't aware the ML were integrated with Launchpad.
<ScottK> Seems rather more a bug than a feature.
<pochu> protonchris: basically, do the fewer changes you can to the packaging, and use a good version (e.g. 1.6.17-0ubuntu0.1)
<\sh> ScottK: I was registering a new user to LP with team@leonov.tv (which actually comes to my sh@sourcecode.de mailbox)
<\sh> ScottK: now I'm getting moderation request mails from lists.ubuntu.com, because the ML manager thinks I send via team@leonov.tv which is definitly not true
<persia> \sh: I've now two copies of your mail from the new address, but with your name.
<\sh> persia: this is totally wrong
<bddebian> Heya gang
<persia> \sh: Yes, indeed.
<persia> bddebian: Welcome back.
<bddebian> Hi persia, thanks
<pochu> bddebian: boo! :)
<bddebian> :)
<persia> pochu: In -motu?
<pochu> persia: sorry?
<bddebian> I think he means that is my -bugs greeting :)
<geser> Hi bddebian
<\sh> oh lol...ml is not wrong
<bddebian> Heya geser
<persia> \sh: Mail client issue?
<\sh> persia: much better...hyper postfix magic
<persia> \sh: RIght.  mail servers are pernicious beasts.
<maix> persia, „They are in preparation, and going through a QA process.“ -> can one already download them? i would help to test
<persia> maix: Best to check the bug in LP to determine the current status.
<\sh> persia: i have a very nice setup here...but was setting up for canonical_maps the wrong tablename now it rewrote all sh@sourcecode.de mails with team@leonov.tv ...which is totally nice, but wrong
<maix> ah k
<\sh> the fun part...he send out two mails somehow
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<murrayc> pochu: "A hardy task"? Is there a URL?
<murrayc> pochu: Or is that just a thing you add to the current bug report?
<pochu> murrayc: sorry, that's the task in the bug report, so we can track it for both Intrepid and Hardy
<pochu> murrayc: it will be uploaded to Intrepid, and then to hardy-proposed to make sure it doesn't break badly (which I guess it won't ;) ) and then copied to hardy-updates
<murrayc> pochu: It=1.6.x?
<pochu> yes
<murrayc> Then you'll do a 1.7.x in interpid?
<pochu> do you want that?
<murrayc> Yes, Intrepid should have 1.7.x. Well, when's the freeze date?
<pochu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule, August 28th
<pochu> although GNOME modules can be uploaded even after that date
<murrayc> pochu: Hmm, I guess we should wait until I am more sure that we can do a 1.8 by then. There's some difficult work still to do.
<pochu> they have a general exception
<murrayc> pochu: Thanks for all the work and explanation.
<pochu> murrayc: ok, and no problem :)
<murrayc> pochu: "GNOME Module" is not well defined.
<pochu> Official ones, I mean
<murrayc> Glom is not in any official GNOME release set.
<pochu> right, so I guess it doesn't then...
<pochu> but seb128 will know better
<cody-somerville> \o_
<pochu> hey cody-somerville
<bddebian> oops, heya sistpoty|work
<bddebian> Hi cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> Heya bddebian :)
<cody-somerville> Heya pochu :)
<norsetto> persia: now I understands why minutes of the MC meetings are called "minute"
<persia> norsetto: It was an exceedingly quick meeting.  Not much business pending council right now.
<pochu> norsetto: this one could have been Seconds too ;)
<persia> pochu: Is there something else you wanted to be on the agenda?
<pochu> persia: nope, it was just a joke ;)
<persia> pochu: Just checking that I didn't miss anything.
<pochu> cprov: did you have the time to look into what happened to my nautilus-python uploads?
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<cprov> pochu: ppa ?
<pochu> cprov: no, intrepid
<cprov> pochu: a really strange DB lock error, please re-upload it.
<pochu> cprov: I did it twice, but I'll do it again :)
<pochu> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<pochu> Successfully uploaded packages.
<cprov> pochu: I can only see one.
<pochu> cprov: the first one was about 17 hours ago more or less
<pochu> although I'm not really sure about it... i didn't get an Accepted mail :)
<cprov> pochu: this time it worked
<cprov> pochu: yes, I can see the other one now
<cprov> pochu: both with the same error
<pochu> cprov: yeah, thanks for checking it :)
<cprov> pochu: did upload at the same time to a ppa ?
<pochu> cprov: nope, not me at least
<cprov> pochu: strange, let me know if something similar happens again
<pochu> cprov: ok, I'll do
<cprov> pochu: and sorry for that inconvenience :(
<pochu> cprov: the strange thing is that I uploaded 7 packages in 3 hours, and all of them worked fine, it was just python-nautilus...
<slayton> has anybody here ever used easy-deb?
<kumy_> Hi, can someone review my packages on REVU ?
<kumy_> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=hwreport
<kumy_> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webilder
<emgent> ScottK: yeah i will take a look. now is in my todolist radar. Thanks
<sebner> emgent: hey for applications seems to run good. great that you apply. good luck (or already congratulations) :)
<sebner> for = your xD
<jmehdi> %%%%%%
<jmehdi> *ù*$$$
<jmehdi> !;%§.;;;;;
<laga> jmehdi: huh
<jmehdi> §/§
<jmehdi> !
<Pici> I see
<Pici> Cat On Keyboard?
<jmehdi> *!µµµµµµµ
<jmehdi> ==pp$
<jmehdi> p^
<Pici> spider on keyboard?
<jmehdi> =
<laga> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, fbond, mneptok, gnomefreak, Seveas, dholbach, elkbuntu, PriceChild, or jpatrick!
<nalioth> laga: can i help you?
<laga> nalioth: oh, Riddell just solved the problem. :)
<sebner> Riddell: ban? just we kick as a warning?
<Riddell> oh, ok
<hefe_bia> evand: Hi Evan, I have updated the patch for bug #223812 and also added a debdiff for intrepid.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223812 in powernowd "[hardy] Regression: powernowd no longer works with nforce2 cpufreq driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223812
<sebner> Riddell: dunno, was just a suggestion ;)
<evand> hefe_bia: great!  Thanks!
<norsetto> sebner: what is the point of asking for a sync of sauerbraten-data alone?
<sebner> norsetto: the point is that it builds fine and sauerbraten itself is just in incomming :)
<sebner> norsetto: and I filed the bug for sauerbraten but just not subscribed u-u-s
<sebner> geser: you have exams in august? strange
<geser> yes, as the semester ends august and the next one starts september
<geser> and I have 4 exams in the last august week :(
<RoAkSoAx> lol i had exams by the end of July xD
<RoAkSoAx> used to have* (not studying anymore)
<directhex> is the decision whether something lives in universe or multiverse a straight test of dfsg/non-dfsgness?
<sebner> geser: my sister is studying too and has no holidays xD
<slytherin> directhex: no various factors involved. Build dependencies are also important. A package with build dependency in multiverse will also leave in multiverse.
<RoAkSoAx> can merges still be done?
<slytherin> RoAkSoAx: sure why not?
<RoAkSoAx> slytherin, just main was freezed right?
<slytherin> RoAkSoAx: AFAIK, only autosync from debian unstable has stopped.
<RoAkSoAx> ok thanks :)
<slytherin> RoAkSoAx: And if main is freezed at all then it is for 8.04.1
<RoAkSoAx> ok :)ç
<geser> for 8.04.1 only hardy-proposed/-updates is frozen
<directhex> slytherin, that's the problem. i have a package, which builds several "glue" backends for different web servers (but does NOT build-dep on anything related to them). currently, whilst all backends are built, only the apache glue is inserted into a package. i have a request from a user for the fastcgi glue to be packaged also - but fastcgi itself is non-free, so i can't build it then Depends or Recommends it (where the package would
<directhex>  be worthless without fastcgi anyway)
<slytherin> directhex: why not create a separate binary package for fastcgi glue so that it can live in multiverse.
<directhex> slytherin, well, hence the question - can the multiverse package come from a single source package, or do i need to twat about splitting it into 2 different distinct source packages?
<slytherin> directhex: I am not aware of that completely. Better post to MOTU ML.
<geser> directhex: afaik a universe package can build a multiverse one (as long as you don't need something from multiverse to build) and the reason for multiverse is the depends
<directhex> geser, brilliant. is there any documentation on the process, or even better, an example package i can poke with my pointy stick?
<geser> directhex: I don't know of any, you could ask an archive admin about it
<geser> about the process
<norsetto> directhex: pointy sticks are (c) here around
<directhex> i'll make my own own open-source ripoff called a pokey stick, then! take that, big business
<directhex> geser, best place to nab one? #ubuntu-devel ?
<geser> yes, #ubuntu-devel
<emgent> heya norsetto :)
<emgent> heya people
<norsetto> heya emgent, or should I say, master emgent?
<sebner> emgent: \o/
<thekorn> hi all, I've got a question regarding the (LP: #xxxx) syntax in changelogs: what's the way to mark an entry fixing a list of bugs?
<sebner> norsetto: did you comment?
<thekorn> (LP: #xxxx, #yyyy, #zzzz) or something else?
<emgent> norsetto: master?
<emgent> sebner: heya :)
<sebner> emgent: nice application and very good feedback =)
<emgent> sebner: we will see
<sebner> emgent: end then PARTYYYY
<slytherin> thekorn: I think that is correct, but I don't remember for sure.
<emgent> sebner: nah, hard work.
<slytherin> thekorn: try asking on #launchpad
<sebner> emgent: pffffffffffffff
<thekorn> slytherin, ok thanks at least it looks better than (LP: #xxxx) (LP: #yyyy) (LP: #zzzz)
<slytherin> :-)
<emgent> norsetto: mentor reception is ok now?
<norsetto> emgent: has always been ok
<emgent> ok nice, i saw now the newest member :)
<emgent> s/member/members/
<pochu> thekorn: that's correct, yes
<thekorn> pochu, hi! and thanks
<pochu> thekorn: np :) it can be in more than one line, like https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/tracker/0.6.3-0ubuntu1
<thekorn> pochu, ok good example, and it obviously does not even need a closing bracket at the end ;)
<sebner> emgent: not yet motu and already mentor? ^^
<emgent> sebner: mentor reception
<pochu> thekorn: heh, good catch :)
<sebner> emgent: all the same ^^
<emgent> sebner: https://launchpad.net/~motu-mentoring-reception
<pochu> sebner: he's mentoring MOTUs to become contributors! ;)
<sebner> pochu: it would make sense if he is a MOTU (though he will become one very soon)
<slytherin> geser: need advice. I have to repack batik source (1.7). But on old repacked source jar files in lib directory were deleted. But I believe these files should be deleted in clean target in rules file, right?
<sebner> pochu: ah xD rofl rofl rofl
<geser> slytherin: are those jar files redistributable?
<geser> do you have source for them?
<slytherin> geser: their source is in ubuntu archive already.
<emgent> sebner: anyway I'm not in motu-mentoring-recepion
<sebner> emgent: not *yet*
<_boto> i would like to know what licensing conditions must exist for dependencies of an open-source software in order to get packed as ubuntu package
<emgent> sebner: no. I think thate there are sufficient members at the time.
<emgent> after Cesare mail, i saw now that more people joined it.
<sebner> emgent: ok then ^^ but nice when you are MOTU. so I can annoy you to upload my stuff and DktrKranz has time to relax and can stop complaining =)
<_boto> i would like to provide an ubuntu package for an open-source application
<_boto> but i am not sure if we meet the proper conditions
<_boto> e.g. the application uses FMOD
<slytherin> _boto: what is FMOD?
<mpetersen> Can anyone tell me how to properly rebuild a package with modified binary (image) files in the source ?
<_boto> it is a multi-platform sound lib
<_boto> http://www.fmod.org
<DktrKranz> sebner, you should apply *yourself* and avoid annoying sponsors :)
<emgent> sebner: need the council motu judgement first.
<sebner> DktrKranz: bah :P
 * DktrKranz plans revenge
<emgent> DktrKranz: lol :)
<sebner> emgent: few days and finished =)
<mpetersen> Can anyone tell me how to properly rebuild a package with modified binary (image) files in the source?  Or build an easily installable package that overwrites files from an existing package (is that an option?)
 * sebner hides
<_boto> slytherin, the project itself is LPGL licensed, some depenencies however are only freely usable for non-commercial use, such as FMOD
<geser> slytherin: did you say, that the old version was repacked and the jar files removed from the .orig.tar.gz?
<emgent> sebner: we will see
<slytherin> geser: Yes, but let me make sure.
<DktrKranz> sebner, my revenge will catch you. the only place you're safe hasn't built yet
<sebner> rofl
<geser> slytherin: do you know the reason why the jar files got removed?
<ScottK> The dependencies have to go in multiverse then.
<ScottK> _boto: ^^
<slytherin> _boto: that sounds like non-Free license.
<_boto> is there a chance for our application getting a package hosted by an ubuntu update server?
<ScottK> Which means the project has to go there too.
<sebner> DktrKranz: do something that nobody awaits. give a bad comment on my application! xD
<slytherin> geser: no idea, nothing there in changelog.
<_boto> slytherin, yes, FMOD is non-free for commercial use
<norsetto> Scottk: is Qt in multiverse?
<ScottK> _boto: So it can get in, but only in multiverse.
<DktrKranz> sebner, you want it? you got it!
<_boto> slytherin, the same is true for ReplicaNet (our networking library)
<ScottK> norsetto: No. It's Free.
<sebner> DktrKranz: great :D
<_boto> ScottK, mulitverse?
<norsetto> ScottK: wasn't that free for non-commercial projects only? Hmm, that was long ago perhaps
<ScottK> norsetto: A long time ago.
<RainCT> ScottK: can "only for personal use" licensed stuff get into multiverse?
<_boto> currently we provide a tar.zip, just uncompress it and start it where you like
<norsetto> ScottK: this just shows our age ;-)
<ScottK> As long as it's distributable, yes.
 * slytherin tries to help norsetto get out from cave. :-P
<ScottK> norsetto: qt is still dual licensed, so you can get a commercial license for it, but it's also GPL (Skype uses it for example).
 * norsetto resists, the cave is too comfortable (its even got running water)
<ScottK> _boto: Just recognize that most of the developers care about if stuff is Free or not and so while it can get in, it will be a lower priority.
<_boto> ScottK, which developers do you mean?
<RainCT> _boto: most of the people here :)
<_boto> ah, i understand
<norsetto> _boto: those in the caves
<_boto> hehe
<RainCT> lol
<mpetersen> So, one last time then I won't ask again for quite a while...  Can anyone tell me how to properly rebuild a package with modified binary (image) files in the source?  Or build an easily installable package that overwrites files from an existing package (is that an option?)
<_boto> i mean, i would care about making a package out of the tar.zip. there are some docs on internet about it
<_boto> i have to admit, i don't know how hard it will be, hehe
<mpetersen> I currently get this error - dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<RainCT> mpetersen: yes, you can't add or change binaries in the .diff.gz, binary stuff can only be in the .orig.tar.gz tarball
<norsetto> mpetersen: if its for your own use just repack the tarball
<_boto> ScottK, how is the process of making an ubuntu package? does the motu team do that? what has an open-source developer have to provide?
<_boto> sorry for so much questions :-/
<mpetersen> is there a flag to pass pdebuild to repack the tarball?
<norsetto> mpetersen: you have to do it manually
<mpetersen> norsetto: thanks
<RainCT> mpetersen: copy the directory somewhere, remove the debian/ directory from it, tar -czvf <whatever>.orig.tar.gz <directory>, and replace the existing .orig.tar.gz with this one
<ScottK> _boto: I think you should start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<sebner> norsetto: it would be nice if you will comment on my application ;)
<norsetto> mpetersen: when I say manually, that could also be with a script of course, but you have to make your own based on your needs
<_boto> ScottK: thanks :-)
<RainCT> sebner: application? where?
<sebner> RainCT: in 1 or 2 months
<RainCT> sebner: ah ok :)
<sebner> just already asking xD
<mpetersen> norsetto: follow RainCT's directions for a one of then?
<mpetersen> s/one of/one off
<RainCT> sebner: I want to see a package made from scratch, else I will give a negative comment :P
<DktrKranz> RainCT, don't suggest things, or he will flood REVU too :P
<sebner> RainCT: I already told you it's on my todo list. and why do you think did I say: in 1-2 months
<RainCT> DktrKranz: arghhh
<norsetto> mpetersen: I would just unpack the tarball, make my changes and repack it as an .orig.tar.gz
<sebner> DktrKranz: I filed a few syncs from debian incomming. tomorrow I'll subscribe u-u-s :P
 * DktrKranz superhides
<sebner> oh just about 10
<RainCT> DktrKranz: we will have to add a "dark hole" feature to REVU, which silently deletes 90% of sebner's uploads :P
<DktrKranz> RainCT, s/0%/9%/
<RainCT> damn, now he has read it
<sebner> xD
<norsetto> RainCT: its there already, its called "norsetto", it doesn't delete them, just mark them invalid
 * sebner slightly feels a little bit down xD 
<ScottK> siretart: I'd appreciate it if you'd add Bug #244998 to your list of Lauchpad sins.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244998 in launchpad "No apparent way to report bug affecting another project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244998
<DktrKranz> RainCT, no black holes, just archiving by default
<RainCT> norsetto: hahaha. you're our hero :)
 * sebner thinks that leaving ubuntu development would be the best xD
<RainCT> sebner: omg, no, if you leave you may even get a life
<_boto> ScottK: our application needs about 10 dependencies, some of them are often already installen on an ubuntu system such as freetype ...
<sebner> RainCT: right. too dangerous xD
 * sebner feels ignored by norsetto -.-
<norsetto> _boto: do you have a link ?
<_boto> ScottK: our current tar.gz package includes the pre-build dependencies which are not that common to most ubuntu installations such as osg ...
<sebner> DktrKranz, RainCT : though soon I'll make holidays. 2 weeks ireland :D
<mpetersen> one more question...  how would I build a kernel module to replace a module included with linux-ubuntu-modules?  I built the package sucessfully, but I either have to force-overwrite the ubuntu-modules one, or ?
<_boto> yes: http://yag2002.sf.net or the user site http://www.vr-fun.net
<norsetto> sebner: I hope you like rain
<ScottK> _boto: It's better to break them out into separate packages.
<DktrKranz> sebner, you can assist Jeff Dunham from now on... good luck and enyoy your holidays (and we'll do the same)
<RainCT> sebner: uhm.. the Launchpad guys will wonder why the traffic dropped a 50%
<sebner> rofl
<sebner> rofl
<sebner> rofl
<sebner> I'm really wondering. I'm not doing that much and there are other contributors also doing a lot work but everybody complains to me xD
<RainCT> sebner: well, you're sebner
<sebner> norsetto: bah. I asked you if you will comment on my application (I also want every kind of feedback ;))
<sebner> RainCT: and?
<DktrKranz> I wonder where hellboy is
<_boto> ScottK: is it possible to include pre-build libraries into installation folder? or must all depenencies be placed into system wide folder /usr/libs ?
<sebner> DktrKranz: in hell? XD
<norsetto> sebner: I certainly will, especially if you quote me as a sponsor
<ScottK> _boto: It is possible, but highly discouraged.
<mpetersen> _boto: it's possible, but it's bad form I think... you should build a separate lib package if you wanted it distributed...
<_boto> i understand
<_boto> the necessary libs would get installed system wide then?
<sebner> norsetto: well I can't remember if you sponsored something but I want to hear your opinion though DktrKranz may kidnap you before you can comment xD
<mpetersen> Anyone?  how would I build a kernel module to replace a module included with linux-ubuntu-modules?  I built the package sucessfully, but I either have to force-overwrite the ubuntu-modules one, or ?
<mpetersen> trying to avoid having two modules obviously.  drbd specifically
<norsetto> sebner: I said I will comment, I didn't say my comment will be positive
<_boto> hmmm, it would mean that i have to make ubuntu packages for some open-source libs, what would possibly hurt the lib developers hehe
<sebner> norsetto: that's why DktrKranz may will kidnap you ;)
<DktrKranz> sebner, two negative comments so far, better asking Fedora how to package
<mpetersen> _boto: why can't you build a second lib package?
<_boto> i don't know if CEGUI has an ubuntu lib package!?
 * sebner will start with suse development =)
<norsetto> _boto: is that crazy's eddy gui?
<_boto> mprtersen, making a lib package ist not that problem
<_boto> norsetto, yes
<norsetto> _boto: its in Ubuntu already
<_boto> norsetto, the newer version is in ubuntu, we need an older version, 0.4.1 it is
<mpetersen> you can't use 4.4 ?
<RainCT> _boto: well, that's a problem. can't you get it to work with the new one?
<sebner> norsetto: and as I said, I want to hear your opinion because I just don't want just *positive* comments
<_boto> RainCT: it will take a while until we have ported our code to the newer version
<_boto> we have much code basing on 0.4.1
<RainCT> sebner: you're a strange guy... ;)
 * RainCT -> dinner
<sebner> RainCT: hf
<_boto> mpetersen: you mean we should make a second lib package?
<mpetersen> Anyone here know how I can build a package with a module that replaces a linux-ubuntu-module?
<_boto> would the package better contain the lib sources and build them on installation?
<mpetersen> without have to --force-overwrite
<mpetersen> _boto: you
<_boto> mpetersen: me?
<mpetersen> _boto: yes you :D
<_boto> hehe, what is me?
<mpetersen> _boto: I thought it didn't exist.  You want an old version of an existing library.. that's a different story
<mpetersen> I thought your app had some library files or something.
<mpetersen> or you wanted a lib that was distrubted
<_boto> our app needs some dependencies
<mpetersen> er distributed
<_boto> yep
<mpetersen> I was suggesting that you package your deps that aren't already being distributed.  The old verison of cegui makes thing harder.  I take it there were big changes bettwen 0.4.1 and 0.5.0 ?
<_boto> mpetersen, yes the step from 0.4 to 0.5 broke some interfaces
<_boto> i see, at least openscenegraph and osgcal are already available as packages :-)
<_boto> cool, physfs too
<_boto> amazing
<ScottK> Wahoo.  We got our own section on the clamav web site now: http://www.clamav.org/download/packages/packages-linux
<sebner> ScottK: and you will also comment :)
<ScottK> sebner: I wrote it.
<_boto> oh, i have problems connecting the server
<sebner> ScottK: hmm /me has a brain like a sieve <-- if you know this sentence
<ScottK> mpetersen: Contributors can also help with getting existing packages updated.
<ScottK> _boto: ^^^
<mpetersen> ScottK: ?
<_boto> ScottK:?
<_boto> hehe
<ScottK> [16:33] <_boto> mpetersen, yes the step from 0.4 to 0.5 broke some interfaces
<null_vector> afternoon
<_boto> hehe
<ScottK> If we have an old version, you can help with getting it updated.
<mpetersen> He wants the old version back in there...
<_boto> lol
<_boto> nono
<_boto> i don't want get the old version into ubuntu lol
<mpetersen> however, my kernel module might fall in this category.  I want drbd 0.8.2 instead of the distributed 0.8.0, but in hardy :D
<_boto> however our app needs the old version, what to do?
<ScottK> Ah.
<mpetersen> so I'm wondering how I can build a package that over-rides the distributed module...
<ScottK> Sorry, just skimming the conversation.
<ScottK> mpetersen: Kernel packaging is a bit specialized.  You might ask in #ubuntu-kernel.
 * norsetto wonders what voting system to use to vote for the new voting system
<mpetersen> Ok, I know how to build the module, but I need to overwrite the existing file, or ? some alternative?  I'm worried I'll end up with 2 drbd modules, or a package that has to be installed with dpkg --force-overwrite
<mpetersen> I doubt I can get them to update in hardy... it's a fairly major change.
<mpetersen> I'll join kernel to ask though.
<slytherin> mpetersen: why do you think you will end up with two files? Does the module name also contains version number?
<mpetersen> slytherin: no.  it builds a module called drbd.ko.  I can either replace the one distributed with linux-ubuntu-modiles (requires install with force-overwrite) or install to a different location, which ends up having 2 modules.
<mpetersen> I could rebuild all of linux-ubuntu-modules, but...
<mpetersen> that seems like more work than I really need to do.  I'll force-overwrite if I have to...
<slytherin> mpetersen: if you want to replace, then use 'Replaces:' in the control file.
<mpetersen> Ahh, that's probably what I'm looking for...
<ScottK> I wasn't thinking they'd update the official kernel, but they may be able to advise you of the best way to do it.
<ScottK> Except that will replace the entire binary package, not just one kernel module.
<_boto> ScottK: i can look how far i can go with dev lib packages which are already provided by ubuntu and try to build VRC
<mpetersen> Yeah, I want to be able to replace a single file...
<mpetersen> I might as well just rebuild the linux-ubuntu-modules if I want to go that route.
<ScottK> That's probably what you'll end up with.
<RAOF> mpetersen: There's another option; you could dpkg-divert the l-u-m file and install your new one.
<_boto> ScottK: is it possible to get some help in setting up the package builder later?
<ScottK> Probably, but probably not from me.  I'll be gone for the evening in about an hour.  There is usually someone here who can help.
 * _boto thinks VRC may not be that important for ubuntu users, hehe
<_boto> thanks for your help so far :-)
<mpetersen> RAOF: can you give a little more details on how that would work?  or is it covered in a maintainer guide somewhere?
<joaopinto> _boto, what's VRC ?
<mpetersen> _boto: it's easy to get pbuilder installed and working.. :D  it'll be harder to get your package to build...
<_boto> mpetersen: yes, we provide a dev pack with sources which is about 100 megs big lol
<RAOF> mpetersen: It's a little involved, but bascially what you do is: get your package to put your file where you want it to be.  Then, in the preinst you call dpkg-divert to move the existing file away and in the postrm you undivert it.
<_boto> joaopinto: look here: http://www.vr-fun.net
<RAOF> mpetersen: An example might be better; my PPA nouveau packages do this (the libdrm source package is what you'd be looking at).
<_boto> wow, it sounds very complicated lol
<joaopinto> hum, only a binary package, any plan to provide the source before the packaging attempt :P ?
<_boto> i would try to set the proper dependencies into the VRC package and hope nothing would be in conflict or missing, except CEGUI
<_boto> joaopinto: the source is available too
<joaopinto> oh it is, sourceforge
<_boto> see in FAQ or here: http://yag2002.sf.net
<joaopinto> I will give it a try
<joaopinto> hum, autotools, not bad to start with :P
<eddyMul> during `pbuilder --build`, I want to set LANG=en_us.UTF-8 instead of LANG=C. How can I do that?
<eddyMul> (trying hook-scripts A<digit><digit> didn't work)   :(
<_boto> joaopinto: you will need also the dev pack as one dependency is not provided in ubuntu; ReplicaNet it is; it must be linked statically
<mpetersen> RAOF: that sounds easy enough, drbd.preinst just needs to execute 'dpkg-divert --add --rename --divert /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-server/ubuntu/block/drbd/drbd.ko /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-server/ubuntu/block/drbd/drbd0.8.ko'
<_boto> the dev pack is in berlios, see the support subpage
<joaopinto> _boto, are there any build instructions ?
<mpetersen> and then delete the diversion on removal
<RAOF> mpetersen: Yup.  Pretty much.
<_boto> joaopinto: look into the shell script buildall in the dev pack
<joaopinto> ok, found it
<_boto> if you want, i can assist you ;-)
<_boto> you won't need to build the osg libs as they can be installed on ubuntu as dev package
<_boto> building osg takes a while
<_boto> it is a fat source package hehe
<joaopinto> the dev libs is still downloading :P
<_boto> joaopinto: if you want more details just jump into #vrc channel
<_boto> i hope you got the latest one ;-)
<slytherin> geser: still there?
<geser> slytherin: yes
<slytherin> geser: I am about to fix hopefully last problem in the way of upgrading batik. Will you be there for some time to sponsor a debdiff?
<RainCT> hi null_vector :)
<sebner> gn8 folks =)
<RainCT> good night sebner
<sebner> RainCT: u-u-s queue is waiting for you :P <-- syncs :P
 * RainCT runs... away :P
<geser> slytherin: probably not, I want to go to bed soon
<RainCT> sebner: na gut... überredet.. ich schau mir mal einen an :P
<slytherin> geser: Define soon.
<slytherin> geser: I will be done in 5-10 minutes
<geser> around 30 min
<ScottK> \sh: Did you see http://alcopop.org/log/2008/07/02#debgtd
<slytherin> geser: bug 189125 Please let me know if you see any problem in debdiff.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189125 in xmlgraphics-commons "Missing classes due to building without com.sun.image.codec.jpeg.JPEGCodec" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189125
<RainCT> Laney: why is bug #243254 incomplete?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243254 in vegastrike "Please sync vegastrike 0.5~svn12126-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243254
<Laney> RainCT: It blocks on the merge of -data
<geser> slytherin: looks good
<slytherin> geser: Ok. Thanks. Now I also have to collapse on bed. It is 3 am here. :-D
<_boto> sleep well slytherin ;-)
<geser> slytherin: do I see it right, that the package need to be moved to multiverse?
<slytherin> geser: The package is already in multiverse. It was never moved to universe. The gcj change was an attempt to fix FTBFS. But I was not careful enough.
<geser> slytherin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmlgraphics-commons lists universe
<slytherin> geser: rmadison says multiverse.
<slytherin> geser: also it says multiverse on packages.ubuntu.com
<geser> xmlgraphics-commons | 1.2.dfsg-1ubuntu1 | intrepid/universe | source
<geser> that's what rmadison tells me
<slytherin> geser: Oh. Suurce says universe but binaries are in multiverse - libxmlgraphics-commons-java | 1.2.dfsg-1ubuntu1 | intrepid/multiverse | all
<geser> slytherin: I'll upload the debdiff but it won't build till the source is also in multiverse
<slytherin> geser: Do I need to file a bug for it?
<albert23> DktrKranz: The axyl / axyl-lucene sru looks good, upgrade went fine. Is there anything I can test for the envvars change?
<geser> slytherin: I guess not, just talk to an archive admin about it and refer to me if needed
<slytherin> geser: Ok. Will do that tomorrow.
<slytherin> geser: Bye for now. See you tomorrow. :-)
<DktrKranz> albert23: good, thanks. About envvars, it just needs to install without warnings with apache2.2
<DktrKranz> (and thanks to notifying it, I missed accepted mail)
<albert23> DktrKranz: That's fine too then. I will comment in the bug.
<DktrKranz> I'll do it too, so we can forget this (since debian fixed it as well)
<DktrKranz> albert23, now I remember what happens without envvars:
<DktrKranz> adduser: To avoid problems, the username should consist only of
<DktrKranz> letters, digits, underscores, periods, at signs and dashes, and not start with
<DktrKranz> a dash (as defined by IEEE Std 1003.1-2001). For compatibility with Samba
<DktrKranz> machine accounts $ is also supported at the end of the username
 * DktrKranz notes we have several SRU in -proposed for universe (much more than those in main), let's verify them1
<_boto> good night
<cody-somerville> Fear not folks. I limited myself this time :P
<devfil> pochu, persia: ping
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-03
<pochu> devfil: pong
<devfil> pochu: I'm uploading wxwidgets2.8
<devfil> I've already uploaded it, but I've changed a bug number in the changelog
<pochu> uploaded to where?
<devfil> so I'm reuploading it
<devfil> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=wxwidgets2.8
<devfil> REVU
<pochu> let me know tomorrow, I'm off to bed now
<devfil> pochu: I'm uploading it now, so the best think is to wait ;)
<devfil> and it needs attention
<pochu> devfil: you could save bandwidth uploading just the diff.gz to the bug report ;)
<devfil> pochu: I know, but I prefered this solution to have the orig.tar.gz with the good md5 etc...
<pochu> ah, right
<pochu> oh, let dato know about it, in case he uploads to Debian, so we have the same tarball and can sync in the future
<devfil> now orig.tar.gz generated by get-orig-rules had the same md5 for each launch of rule
<pochu> that's great
<devfil> pochu: yes sure
<devfil> I prefer firstly a review to see if it is ok
<devfil> s/a/to have a/
<pochu> but tomorrow :)
<pochu> good night
<devfil> good night
<lifeless> Hobbsee: did I see you mention something about pidgin the other day?
<RainCT> good night
<ApOgEE-> hi
<nxvl> ScottK: around?
<tacone> nxvl: may I contact you in prv ?
<nxvl> well
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> if you have something prv to day
<nxvl> say*
<tacone> lots :-)
<emgent> if you like feel free to use rapache-devel for this
<Hobbsee> lifeless: w.r.t?
<lifeless> out of date client or something
<ajmitch> probably the icq mess
<Hobbsee> lifeless: oh yeah - icq being annoying again.
<lifeless> ajmitch: sounds like I'm hitting it :)
<lifeless> whats the story?
<Hobbsee> lifeless: they've pushed an update into proposed, afaik.
<Hobbsee> lifeless: every once in a while, icq decides that the old clients are too old, and won't let them connect.
<lifeless> with no other changes?
<Hobbsee> so every once in a while, we have to bump the ICQ version string on the clients.
<Hobbsee> yup.
<lifeless> spethial
<Hobbsee> well, presumably there's changes to the official clients, but not to us
<Hobbsee> yes, very...
<ajmitch> changes probably means more advertising on the official clients
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: very likely.
<lifeless> can't pidgin just try a few new numbers and see if one works?
<Hobbsee> good question - i'm only familiar with the kde3 kopete side
<persia> lifeless: kopete does something similar: if it fails to log in, it grabs the newest version codes from the net, and tries with those.
<Hobbsee> but i think that's what the kde4 version is doing - auto-updating
<persia> Hobbsee: Isn't it only auto-updating the ICQ version information, rather than the whole application?
<Hobbsee> persia: yes, taht's what i meant, sorry
<persia> Hobbsee: No need to be sorry: I just wanted to make sure I had the right story.  Thanks for the confirmation :)
<emgent> hello people
<Hobbsee> persia: no problem
 * TheMuso wonders what bitlbee does then, since I'm having no problems.
<persia> TheMuso: If you find out, could you port to the others?
<TheMuso> persia: Perhaps, but I have no reason to dig unless it breaks. :p
<persia> Right.  Maybe someone ought put a pointer to using BitlBee as a proxy in the pidgin bug :)
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> i think augeas has the correct copyright now
<nxvl> :D
<persia> nxvl: You've checked every single file?
<nxvl> yep
<nxvl> not only the *.c files
<nxvl> also the .m4 ones
 * persia uses `less $(find .)`
<persia> nxvl: And the other files?  No .h?  No .xml?  Nothing else?
<nxvl> i used: find . -name '*.*' | xargs head | less
<ajmitch> my head hurts from reading mail about voting methods
<persia> nxvl: Be careful.  Sometimes people put extra licensing conditions and the like below the first 10 lines.
<nxvl> i'm using .c and .h has same licenses
<nxvl> s/using/asuming/g
<persia> That's not safe.  The .h files might be more open (e.g. ISC vs. GPL) for a common interface, or more tightly restricted where compatibility with some specific implemenation is required.
<nxvl> well, the only !LGPL are the tools used for building and things, and almost all of them are from GNU
 * nxvl checks .h files
<persia> nxvl: As long as you're sure :)
<nxvl> yes, i am
<persia> Also, $(find .) is the same as $(find -name "*.*"), except that it also matches e.g. README (where there is no '.')
<nxvl> but a quick look doesn't hurt, don't it?
<persia> Never :)
<nxvl> well
<nxvl> i have read README files carefully
<nxvl> as well as all the non source files
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> rechecked
<nxvl> now i'm sure it's correct
<persia> nxvl: Perfect!
<null_vector> if a patch closes duplicate bugs how do you show that in the changelog? (LP:XXX)(LP:XXX)?
<persia> null_vector: Do you mean two different bugs, or are the bugs themselves duplicate?
<null_vector> they're dupes
<persia> null_vector: Close the master.  Make sure the duplicate is appropriately marked as a duplicate in launchpad.
<ScottK> nxvl: I'm around for a bit now.
<nxvl> about the revu comments
<nxvl> NEWS didn't install when installing dh_installdocs is runned
<nxvl> but it's also not required so i remove it
<ScottK> nxvl: If it doesn't install automatically, ignore my comment.
<ScottK> I thought it did.
<ScottK> Sorry about that.
<nxvl> also it has informatios about gnulib's license
<ScottK> It should be installed.
<nxvl> well, no problem
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> every single comment is valid
<nxvl> they make me learn and investigate new things
<dholbach> good morning
<AstralJava> Morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hi AstralJava
<AstralJava> dholbach: How's life? You're up awfully early. :)
<dholbach> AstralJava: life is good - I'm quite busy with stuff, but will leave for holidays in around a week - how are you?
<nxvl> dholbach: you woke up really early today
<AstralJava> dholbach: Fine, thanks. One and a half weeks till holiday, but I'll manage. Getting around some packaging and merge stuff again. Won't mention anything about the progress of my MOTU voyage, though, as I'm sure you've noticed also it takes a considerable amount of time... :D
<dholbach> I almost wake up at that time - it's summer, my girlfriend has to get up early for work, so....
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> here it's winter
<\sh> ScottK: nope...but I'll check on it :)
<ScottK> \sh: I thought you might find it interesting.
<\sh> let's see..what comes after all launchpad features :)
<\sh> right now I'm planning on offline storage of the lp tasks into a sqlite db
<slytherin> any archive admins around?
<dholbach> slytherin: #ubuntu-devel might be a better choice
<persia> slytherin: Rarely in this channel.  Try #ubuntu-devel
<slytherin> What is failed to upload error for a build?
<dholbach> Laney, geser: interview publichsed
<dholbach> published
 * dholbach gets more coffee
<persia> slytherin: It typically indicates some issue with bits of Soyuz speaking with each other.  I'd recommend asking someone to investigate on #launchpad.
<gnomefreak> anyone else having no sound in Intrepid? i enabled everything but stil no sound
<persia> gnomefreak: cat /proc/asound/cards  Notice the new device.  Change your default.  Ask Hobbsee for details :)
<persia> In other news, you can now make your case warble whilst not interrupting your audio stream :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: what would i need to do to get sound working in intrepid?
<abogani> Hi MOTUs!
<abogani> Could Someone review my package on REVU please?
<abogani> The packages is rt-tests (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rt-tests): A set of programs that test and measure various components of "realtime" kernel behavior, such as timer latency, signal latency and the functioning of priority-inheritance mutexes.
<abogani> Please be patient with me it's my first package. :-)
<abogani> Thanks in advance!
<directhex> sounds neat
<persia> abogani: Quick notes: 1) some of my points from January still stand, 2) You should target intrepid rather than hardy, 3) It's a new package, so still Initial release, 4) My lintian says policy is 3.8.0
<cody-somerville> ScottK, poke
<dholbach> cody-somerville: he went to bed an hour ago
<cody-somerville> :(
<dholbach> Guys... it's sponsoring time!
<abogani> persia: Ok Thank you a lot!
<cody-somerville> :)
<persia> Right.  As this thread goes further, I get convinced of the benefits of the one-person, one-vote system.  We just need the right person.
<directhex> that reminds me, i was gonna work on some packaging this morning
<directhex> bleh, new packages means NEW delay
<bliZZardz> persia : i plan to do some packaging this weekend. Are new packages being considered for Interpid?
<persia> directhex: NEW delay isn't as bad when fear-of-NEW delay is short :)
<persia> bliZZardz: Yep.  Look for needs-packaging bugs in LP for candidates.
<bliZZardz> persia: i was more ref to those which are not even present there - will those be considered now? or is it better to concentrate on 'needs-packaging' ?
<directhex> i need to start beating my DD contact with a bigger pole, or start considering a 0ubuntu1 package
<persia> bliZZardz: Things with needs-packaging are user requests.  If you want something else, you need to put on your user hat, and make a request :)
<bliZZardz> persia : follow up Q to the previous, should i also consider backporting the packages that i target for Interpid?
<bliZZardz> or simply i can take it up later
<persia> bliZZardz: Anything present in intrepid is potentially available to be backported.
<directhex> not anything.
<directhex> "frameworks" are excluded, for example
<bliZZardz>  persia: i do not understand when you say 'potentially available to be backported'
<persia> directhex: I doubt it: I suspect that if you had a framework that was a development target with no dependencies in the archive, it could be backported.
<persia> bliZZardz: A request for backporting may be made for any package in the current development archive.
<directhex> well, yeah, dependencies is the problem. the cited reason being risk of regression in too many apps, iirc
<persia> You do.
<directhex> sigh, this is my most complex packaging work so far. time to learn, fast.
<enyc> hrrm. Is  ubuntu 8.04.1  releasing today?
<persia> enyc: There's testing.  For current results (which would inform the release manager), you may want to ask in #ubuntu-testing.
<enyc> persia: ok I shall go look /ask ;-)
<enyc> persia: and report my findings etc... thanks for channel pointer ;-)
<devfil> persia: ping
<YokoZar> ScottK: Wine 1.0 has been in backports for some time, and no bugs filed yet...Would it be appropriate to move it to -proposed now?
<persia> devfil: It's *always* better to explain why you want someone.  I suspect that regardless of your question, someone else here will be better able to answer it, but I'm here now: what are you asking?
<devfil> persia: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=wxwidgets2.8
<devfil> if you want to take a look at it
<persia> devfil: Right.  You do know that I don't use *any* wx2.87 apps, right?
<persia> I'll add it to my review list.
<persia> s/7//
<devfil> persia: but you know the package and for me you are the best to check for soname etc...
<persia> devfil: I'll review it.  I'll also note that the only reason I know wx is because I was trying to purge an old version: it is familiarity through revulsion, rather than because I like the package :)
 * sebner waves :)
 * DktrKranz plans revenge
 * sebner hides
 * DktrKranz notes wxwidgets2.8 is finally in unstable, we should work closely with dato to have it finally in sync
<slytherin> persia: DO you have time to advocate xml-commons-external? If it goes in archive today then I will be able to complete batik upgrade today itself.
<persia> slytherin: What does it need?
<slytherin> persia: I need seond advocate for my package on revu. geser has already advocated.
<slytherin> persia: for some reason the package is neither on revu nor in archive
<persia> slytherin: You'll want to put it in one of those places if I'm going to look at it :)
<slytherin> persia: it was there on revu till 2 days ago.
<persia> slytherin: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=xml-commons-external and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=xml-commons-external should explain the current status.
<slytherin> persia: someone already gave second opinion. It is being uploaded.
<Laibsch> good morning
<Laibsch> How do I use "bzr bd" with pbuilder to build a package (for upload to a ppa)
<Laibsch> ?
<slytherin> persia: Cool. I will hopefully have batik updated and uploaded to review by tonight.
<persia> slytherin: Note that until xml-commons-external passes both source new and binary new, batik is likely to FTBFS.
<slytherin> persia: That is fine. The package review will take time. I will add a note on revu saying it needs xml-commons-external.
<james_w> Laibsch: you want to use the "--builder" option to bd
<Laibsch> james_w: Thanks.  I'll give it a try
<james_w> Laibsch: e.g. "bzr bd --builder pdebuild"
<Laibsch> I did not see it in the man page
<Laibsch> OK
<persia> james_w: Does that work with sbuild as well?
<james_w> Laibsch: or, what I do, which is "bzr bd -S" and then use pbuilder-dist on the resulting source.
<Laibsch> That sounds good.
<Laibsch> I tried -S, but then failed to sign the packages
<Laibsch> s/packages/files/
<james_w> persia: it requires a builder that works from inside an unpacked source package, like dpkg-buildpackage does. I'm not familiar with sbuild.
<Laibsch> .changes etc
<persia> Laibsch: debsign can help with that.
<persia> james_w: Ah.  sbuild acts on prepared source packages.  I suspect bd -S is the appropriate workflow for sbuild users (and likely also for most pbuilder users if they expect to get the results into Ubuntu)
<james_w> yup
<slytherin> Laibsch: What error does it give when trying to sign package?
<DktrKranz> doko: re bug 218963, SRU FTBFSed. If you want, I can have a look at it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218963 in wink "libexpat1 does not contain libexpat.so.0 in 8.04 Beta" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218963
<Laibsch> slytherin: no particular error
<doko> DktrKranz: no need, there is a fix in the upload queue
<Laibsch> I just did not get what I needed
<Laibsch> I am not even sure, I used debsign
<slytherin> Laibsch: not sure if it is related but I usually use options -S -sa
<DktrKranz> doko: ah... noticed just now. sorry.
<StevenK> w
<StevenK> Oops
<slytherin> is anyone able to do proepr session recording with istanbul?
<directhex> right, i think i'm done working on this package
<Laney> dholbach: Woohoo!
<raphink> :)
<emgent_> morning
<Laney> howdy emgent_
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<emgent> hey sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi emgent
<Iulian> Hello emgent, sistpoty
<sistpoty|work> hi Iulian
<emgent> hi Iulian
<Laney> How's life all?
<cody-somerville> Did we ever agree on any standards for DIF exceptions/acks?
<persia> cody-somerville: We did, but I hadn't sent out the minutes.  I'll write them up now.
<cody-somerville> persia, Thanks. I was thinking of tackling the sponsor queue :)
<slytherin> persia: is geser aware of java team meeting today?
<persia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/27/%23ubuntu-meeting.html has the log if you're curious
<persia> slytherin: I don't have private information, but I suspect the answer will soon be: "Yes" :)
<RainCT> is come bored core dev around? :P
<RainCT> *some even
 * sistpoty|work is around, but not bored *g*
<cody-somerville> sebner, ping
<cody-somerville> Are we setting ACKed sync requests as triaged or confirmed?
<Hobbsee>  either
<RainCT> sistpoty|work: there's the first debdiff from my mentee waiting at #68852, if you want to have a look at it :P
<RainCT> bug #68852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 68852 in findutils "Error in man page, re: -printf \ escape" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68852
<sistpoty|work> RainCT: on a first glimpse, looks good. but as I'm at work I cannot build packages here...
<cody-somerville> Does anyone know how to unsubscribe with the new launchpad UI?
<sistpoty|work> RainCT: if it's not uploaded this evening, I'll give it a closer look then ;)
<RainCT> cody-somerville: click on 'yourself'
<RainCT> sistpoty|work: okay, thanks :)
<Laney> cody-somerville: When it's a red - symbol, it will unsubscribe
 * Hobbsee wonders what sharm's regular nick now is?
<sebner> cody-somerville: pong
<cody-somerville> sebner, when you file sync requests can you please be more verbose then just pasting the debian changelog?
<sebner> cody-somerville: once an archive admin told me I shouldn't write more text since it will take them more time to read and check if it's ok O_o
<RainCT> lol
<cody-somerville> sebner, Do you remember which particular archive admin said that?
<sebner> It confuses them
<sebner> cody-somerville: though I'm a universe-contributor so you could trust me xD
<sebner> cody-somerville: buh long ago. I'll check my bug reports
<Hobbsee> ....that's oh so wrong, on oh so many levels...
<sebner> Hobbsee: hmm?
<persia> sebner: Please do provide some information including 1) Why any Ubuntu variation can be dropped, 2) what is good in the new version, and 3) whether it compiles & runs under the current development target.
<Hobbsee> [21:41] <sebner> cody-somerville: once an archive admin told me I shouldn't write more text since it will take them more time to read and check if it's ok O_o
<persia> Even if the archive admins ignore it, it helps the rest of us understand why something was pulled or overwritten.
<Hobbsee> archive admins shouldn't be checking if it's correct anyway
<RainCT> sebner: bah, I don't trust you anymore :P
<Hobbsee> that's the job of the sponsor, or the MOTU.
<sebner> persia: well the syncs I filed are real since and they were syncs in the past so nothing to drop, I testbuild everything so the only thing is to write why I sync the new version
<Hobbsee> and if they can't get that right, they clearly should not be sponsoring / requesting a sync for that particular package.
<Hobbsee> sebner: were you filing sync requests while the autosync was still on?
<sebner> Hobbsee: nope
<Hobbsee> hm
<cody-somerville> sebner, Even if there is no Ubuntu delta, you should mention that.
<persia> sebner: You write the rationale for the sync and the new Debian changelog?
<sebner> Hobbsee: btw, why was the auto-syncs going crazy yesterday?
<Hobbsee> sebner: it should be off, so i've no idea.
<sebner> persia: not the rationale ;\
 * Hobbsee does not have access to it.
<sebner> cody-somerville: exactly that was the complain by a archive admin
<persia> sebner: I think the rationale is the most important part: why should we sync?  Post DIF, we ought have some reason, and pre-DIF all non-auto syncs are overwriting Ubuntu variation.
<cody-somerville> sebner, Well, if you tell us his or her name we can send Hobbsee after them : P
<cody-somerville> In the mean time, please follow the sync procedure.
<Laney> I just use the requestsync tool from ubuntu-dev-tools, which tells you to put a rationale in
<sebner> cody-somerville: kk, /me becomes too sloppy filing syncs (like motu') :P
<cody-somerville> ;]
<sebner> persia: shouldn't the u-u-c be somehow more trustful than a normal contributor? Besides you are right writing the reason why to sync
<persia> sebner: Being sloppy about syncs is not ideal, regardless of which groups might accept one as a member
<persia> sebner: It's not about trust: it's about documentation for people investigating things later.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<sebner> persia: how big are my chances to get an ACK when I write: "Shiny new upstream version and still enough time to fix potential bugs" ?
<persia> sebner: low.
<sebner> persia: that was my work for hardy cycle. you should sponsor/complain more :P
<persia> How about "New upstream provides features X, Y, and Z.  No new dependencies.  Compiles cleanly on intrepid, and runs well in Kubuntu".
<sebner> persia: ok that's the long version of my sentence ^^
<persia> sebner: Most of your stuff I saw in the hardy cycle had enough documentation that I could understand the reason for it.
 * sebner can't remember
<geser> slytherin: I've seen the announcement for the java team meeting, perhaps I'll attend
<persia> Yep.  Being just a little wordier than "shiny new upstream: please sync" is all that is required :)
<RainCT> sebner: hey, my comment was serious :P
<sebner> RainCT: hrhr
<sebner> persia: kay, will do in future. just a side-notice. (some) motu's are writing: Dear archive admins please sync + changelog ....
<cody-somerville> sebner, and if you file sync requests on packages that are related you should probably mention if they need to be synced together or not.
<sebner> cody-somerville: refer to sauerbraten or simutrans?
<cody-somerville> maybe.
<sebner> didn't know that they can do that =)
<cody-somerville> sebner, well, I don't want to approve one and not the other if it'll cause breakage.
<persia> sebner: I don't like that behaviour from anyone, regardless of who.  Feel free to complain to them if you don't understand why something is a sync.
<sebner> persia: I look at the changelog and the last ubuntu version and see why it is a sync so I don't mind. it's just, I already told you, that MOTU can do what they want and no one cares and a contributor always get complains (which are mostly good)
<persia> sebner: MOTU also get complaints.  As I said, please complain if you see inappropriate behavious.
<persia> s/s.$/r./
<sebner> persia: the problem is that it don't disturbe me so I would have to complain for others/the rules
<persia> sebner: OK.  Please spend more time tracking down regression bugs, and develop a new opinion.
<ScottK> cody-somerville: I'm awake now.
<sebner> persia: kay. Besides I will start packaging things from scratch now so I won't file mass syncs again ;)
<ScottK> YokoZar: How about you file a bug against WINE to get moved and then ask for positive/negative comments there.  Once we have some good story, then we do it.
<emgent> rapache 0.4 is out with apache2 modules support
<cody-somerville> ScottK, :)
<ScottK> cody-somerville: I got ~ 4 hours of sleep last night, so I may not be entirely coherent.
<cody-somerville> ScottK, To be honest, I didn't sleep at all.
<ScottK> cody-somerville: I think the biggest advantage for condorcet is the one you pointed out about not dropping candidates early and so getting a good compromise candidate.
<Laney> We need a ubuntu-dev-keyring package, methinks
<ScottK> I don't think it matters that it's more complex.  I don't see any other downsides.
<ScottK> Laney: What for?
<ScottK> For who-uploads?
<Laney> ScottK: For when I dget -x something, I hardly ever have the key so have to do another dpkg-source step
<Laney> Yes, I could do xu, but it's nice to verify anyway
<ScottK> Laney: It'd probably be easy enough to script out of LP.
<Laney> I might look into doing it
<null_vector> morning
<glatzor> hello dholbach, I created the ubuntu-translator-tools package which contains little helpers for translators: firefox search for rosetta, podiff (compares po files), search-translation (allows to search for strings in the locally installed language packs) and enables the ppa with the automatic updates language-packs
<glatzor> dholbach, the ppa is at https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translator-tools-hackers/+archive
<glatzor> dholbach, perhaps it is worth to add it to universe
<glatzor> dholbach, the ppa also includes python-polib which is required by podiff
<glatzor> dholbach, oh, but I would have to update it for intrepid before.
<Laibsch> How does one merge branches in LP?  Just pull the two branches, push the obsolete to the new branch and delete the obsolete branch?
<Laibsch> I am talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/subdownloader/trunk for example
<null_vector> what's the other branch?
<Laney> Yay, my first SRU is published \o/
<DktrKranz> Laney: welcome in the club :)
<Laney> Thanks DktrKranz!
<DktrKranz> once started, it's hard to come back
<dholbach> glatzor: sounds good - best to get it on REVU and get it reviewed
<glatzor> dholbach, I am just reading the howto
<dholbach> great
<glatzor> would you like to add me to uploaders team?
<glatzor> or is there a special requirements
<james_w> hey glatzor
<glatzor> hello james_w !
<glatzor> ok, I should have taken a look a before :)
<glatzor> ajmitch, hi, would you please sync the revu-upload keyring?
<sistpoty|work> glatzor: sync is already in progress ;)
<glatzor> thanks sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> np
<persia> And I was all ready and waiting this time.  I will get it one of these times...
<sistpoty|work> sorry persia ;)
<persia> sistpoty|work: No need to be sorry: you should celebrate your response speed :)
<sistpoty|work> persia: well, I guess my fast response speed also means that I'm once again procrastinating *g*
<sistpoty|work> glatzor: done
<null_vector> ls
<joshu> Where do i file a version bump for an applicatien?
<joshu> I'd like to get an application updated.
<sistpoty|work> joshu: file a wishlist bug against the package
<RainCT> joshu: new bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<source package name>, and tag it "upgrade"
<joshu> RainCT: Thank you.
<Laibsch> null_vector: The other branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~subdownloader-developers/subdownloader/trunk
<slytherin> joshu: before filing bug make sure that version is not there already in intrepid
<Laibsch> I guess my question is who is supposed to act on the "please merge this branch" flag
<persia> Laibsch: The owner of the branch requested to perform the merge.
<Laibsch> hm, not really
<Laibsch> I did
<persia> Laibsch: Maybe ask in #launchpad?  They usually understand the correct UI better than we.
<Laibsch> OK
<Laney> If I want to deal with the NBS of this library (http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libopenbabel2), will it just be enough to file bugs for a rebuild?
<Laney> (after b/i/r testing of course)
<geser> Laney: yes, if it builds with the new library version
<Laney> geser: Cool, will do
<Laney> Just check that it deps on openbabel3 after the build
<geser> Laney: please also check if there are easy bugs to be fixed for those packages
 * Laney nods, will do
<azeem> Laney: libopenbabel3 rebuilds should probably wait till the weekend, the final 2.2 release is due tomorrow, and there's currently still discussions on what the library version should be
<Laney> azeem: Oh right, thanks for letting me know
<jmehdi> Hi, can someone review my package update on REVU? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webstrict
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<sebner> dholbach: standard-version should be 3.8.0 but besides it's a nice vid ;)
<dholbach> sebner: it was shot, when there was no 3.8.0 yet
<sebner> kay
<amikrop> In debian/control, do the Depends and Build-Depends fields, get filled automatically (and correct)?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> amikrop: No.
<amikrop> ScottK: But what about some ${foo:Depends}?
<ScottK> For some cases that works, but not all and it's not for build-dep.
<Festor> ScottK, I could upload (at least send the diff.gz file) of amsn 0.97.1 to Intrepid? I added 2 patches
<Festor> and I want test
<Festor> or I should wait to next bugfix release of amsn?
<Festor> I say that for this:
<Festor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/244876/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244876 in amsn "[hardy] Update request for aMSN 0.97.1 bugfix release" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ScottK> Festor: I'd discuss it with cody-somerville or bigon.  They've both done recent uploads of the package.
<Festor> ok
<Festor> I want insert this plugin in amsn package:
<Festor> http://www.amsn-project.net/plugins.php#5
<Festor> I made all work
<Festor> and I have ready the patch but I need make diff.gz file
<Festor> also
<Festor> there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/99605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99605 in amsn "amsn sounds don't play while playing something else" [Low,Confirmed]
<Festor> and for this
<Festor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/40907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40907 in amsn "[Dapper] Cannot connect to the MSN servers" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Festor> Is it possible to update your version of aMSN?
<Festor> or we should use patches?
<persia> Festor: Best to update for intrepid, and use patches for older versions.  Check with those most recently in the changelog for closer guidance.
<Festor> ok, but 0.95 of dapper is too old
<Festor> hi jpds
<jpds> hi Festor
<pochu> Festor: 0.97 could be considered for dapper-backports, but not for dapper-updates as it's not bug-fix only, but contains several new features
<pochu> if there's any specific patch you want to consider, that's different
<Festor> the problem, pochu is that it is no easy make a patch for a too old version
<Festor> because I dont know what release fix the bug
<persia> Festor: What about it doesn't work?  Protocol?  Version identification check?
<Festor> wahttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/40907
<Festor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/40907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40907 in amsn "[Dapper] Cannot connect to the MSN servers" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Festor> "The servers at Microsoft were upgraded and no longer allow connections via port 80. They have decided that all connections must use SSL."
<Festor> this is protocol?
<pochu> Festor: I think so
<persia> Festor: That's protocol, and likely fairly easy.
<persia> Just review the upstream changelog to verify that SSL support exists in 0.95, and submit a patch to use that SSL support by default.
<pochu> I've just connected with emesene through http
<pochu> and not https
<persia> If there is no such support, it ought be easy to extract, and then link against the right SSL libraries.
<Festor> pochu, this is in dapper
<pochu> but you quoted this:
<pochu> 19:16 <    Festor> "The servers at Microsoft were upgraded and no longer allow connections via port 80. They have decided that all connections must use SSL."
<pochu> which either is wrong or is incomplete
<Festor> but 2 users confirm the bug
<ScottK> Probably they confirm they can't connect, not the root cause.
<Festor> I should change report to invalid?
<ScottK> No, just don't assume the reported cause is correct.
<Festor> ok
<ScottK> The problem, can't connect, is presumably right.
<ScottK> So it's a valid bug.
<Festor> ScottK, and what about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/99605 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99605 in amsn "amsn sounds don't play while playing something else" [Low,Confirmed]
<ScottK> A bug triager who was interested (i.e. not me) might ask for more information to figure out why.
<ScottK> Festor: I'm one of 6 people that mind proposed updates to an archive of 20,000 packages.  I can't sort through each one.
<Ash-Fox> Which was the last version of ubuntu that didn't have stack protections in libc?
<Festor> Sorry ScottK , I refer to this patch http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15787915/08_use_aplay_for_sound.dpatch
<Festor> I think that fixes the bug
<ScottK> Test it first and then we can talk.
<Festor> I have this patch working now
<Festor> I there is no problme
<Festor> only changes play for aplay
<Festor> to use ALSA
<ScottK> cody-somerville: You around?
<cody-somerville> ScottK, yup
<ScottK> cody-somerville: Can you look at Festor's amsn patch?  You're a lot more familiar with the package than I am.
<cody-somerville> Sure.
<Festor> thanks! :D
<cody-somerville> Festor, Do you have a debdiff?
<Festor> now no
<Festor> I should have one?
<cody-somerville> Festor, Okay, look at your patch, what makes you think that that it'll affect already existing profiles?
<Festor> for already no
<Festor> for all are made after the update
<Festor> I think
<cody-somerville> Also ,it appears that nire was having the same mixing problem with aplay.
<cody-somerville> Has the situation changed?
<Festor> 	
<Festor> I think that when amsn create a profile takes the default options
<cody-somerville> Right so it won't affect people who have already ran aMSN - only people who would install it after your SRU
<Festor> ehh, sorry "Solution: aplay should be used instead of play."
<Festor> of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/99605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99605 in amsn "amsn sounds don't play while playing something else" [Low,Confirmed]
<Festor> and I use aplay now
<Festor> and www.ubuntu-es.org
<Festor> suggest use aplay
<Festor> cody-somerville, yes
<cody-somerville> Festor, I'm reading the bug report and nire reports the *same* problems with aplay.
<cody-somerville> Festor, so why do you think it'll work now?
<Festor> but but something is something
<Festor> I should repet all that I wrote before?
<Festor> sorry for my bad English
<Festor> :(
<Festor> cody-somerville, We should use alsa always, no?
<Festor> and where is the problem?
<Festor> play command does not exist in Ubuntu
<cody-somerville> Festor, If making the change doesn't fix the alleged problem then why make the change?
<cody-somerville> (in terms of a stable release update)
<Festor> 	
<Festor> Do not solve the existing problem, but when a new user installs the amsn will not have the problem
<Festor> Its the same as xdg patch
<Festor> I think that when amsn create a profile takes the default options
<Festor> then all users without this update
<Festor> have the problem
<Festor> but new user will not
<AstralJava> Festor: play command exists, if you install sox.
<cody-somerville> Okay.
<cody-somerville> So you're not actually trying to fix *that* specific bug.
<Festor> Ash-Fox, for default sox is not installed
<Festor> cody-somerville, That is not possible
<Festor> For this we should change the profile of each user of amsn
<Pici> I'm only sort of following this, but changing the profile of each user is a bit out of the question, why not just add sox as a new dependency or similar to the package?
<Festor> That does not ensure that works
<Festor> but aplay yes
<Festor> from ubuntu-es.org
<Festor> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Preguntas_de_uso_frecuente#Mi_aMSN_no_emite_sonidos._.C2.BFC.C3.B3mo_puedo_solucionarlo.3F
<Festor> it is in spanish but is understand
<pochu> perhaps amsn should just depend on sox, it doesn't yet
<cody-somerville> It doesn't qualify under debian policy to be a depend, does it?
<cody-somerville> However, doing that would be better than modifying the default config to use aplay
<Festor> sorry but this is not the same case as "- Use xdg-open for file manager, and opening files - not just browser."
<persia> Is sox already in Recommends: ?  It may just be a manifestation of not installing Recommends:
<Festor> 	
<Festor> aMSN calls for a program that does not exist or is not installed
<cody-somerville> persia, It is a suggest
<Festor> and in this case, you use xdg-open
<cody-somerville> Festor, But I wasn't doing an SRU
<Festor> and what?
<Festor> there is the same problem
<cody-somerville> Festor, Yes and I'd be happy to sponsor your upload for Intrepid.
<persia> If the default config expects it, I'd argue Recommends: is more correct.
<cody-somerville> persia, Thats what I was thinking
<pochu> according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/amsn it depends on sox
<pochu> (in dapper)
<Festor> in hardy no
<pochu> but we are talking about dapper, aren't we?
<pochu> or is hardy also affected?
<Festor> at least I
<Pici> Looks like it was moved to a suggests for Gutsy.
<Festor> I talking about hardy
<Festor> and gutsy
<pochu> ah, ok
<pochu> so does installing sox solve it?
<Festor> I dont know
<persia> Why was it moved to suggests?  Somehow I'd think that change ought be associated with a config change (which is hard, and violates policy)
<pochu>   * Moved sox and docker from Depends to Suggests.
<pochu> nothing else in debian/changelog
<persia> See, that's not very informative :(
<persia> Should close a bug or provide an explanation, else we don't understand what happened, and nobody is likely to remember anymore.
<Festor> ok, then we should put sox in Deppends?
<pochu> we would first need to verify that solves the issue
<ScottK> For Intrepid it sounds like recommends is appropriate (it will get installed by default).
<cody-somerville> I'll do an upload to Intrepid right now
<cody-somerville> Or do we want to use aplay?
<Festor> cody-somerville, for amsn?
<Festor> you can wait a moment?
<Festor> I have changes for Intrepid (amsn)
<pochu> I guess docker was moved because it isn't really *needed*
<pochu> "    System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications "
<Festor> Now I little busy
<pochu> possibly same for sox
<pochu> is sound enabled by default in amsn?
<Festor> no
<pochu> so that was probably the reason
<Festor> since feisty/gutsy
<Festor> there is the problem
<pochu> I guess we could put it in Recommends for Intrepid, and make it a depends for hardy and gutsy
<persia> If it's not the default config, I'm not sure we ought make it Depends: that installs it on thousands of systems that may not need it.
<pochu> persia: it is the default config. aplay isn't
<pochu> it's not enabled by default, though
<persia> pochu: Being in the default config and not enabled by default confuses me:  I'm refraining from more opinions on the subject until it's a better time of day locally.
<highvoltage> howdy motus.
<Festor> Now I will try sox
<highvoltage> I lost my gpg key about 18 months ago (and its backup) and created a new one earlier this year. the problem is that it isn't signed by anyone yet
<highvoltage> could I still submit debdiffs if I'd like to fix a bug in a package?
<pochu> persia: sound is disabled by default, but if you enable sound, it will use play, which isn't installed, so sound won't work
<pochu> persia: so a) we put sox in depends so it's installed, b) we switch to aplay (but that would mean alsa-tools needs to be in depends) or c) we do nothing
<pochu> that's how I see it
<persia> pochu: Right.  And I'm trusting others judgement on this :)
<Festor> a)
<cody-somerville> highvoltage, Doesn't make a difference.
<cody-somerville> highvoltage, You aren't signing the upload :)
<highvoltage> cody-somerville: thanks :)
<highvoltage> aaah, ok
<Festor> cody-somerville,
<Festor> I can add a plugin for amsn for Intrepid?
<cody-somerville> Festor, Maybe. You'd probably package the plugin and if you felt it should be installed by default we could add it as a recommend.
<Festor> I say add to amsn package
<Festor> for Intrepid
<Festor> it this
<Festor> http://www.amsn-project.net/plugins.php#5
<Festor> Desktop Integration
<Festor> I have the changes in de source code
<Festor> for make a pacth
<Festor> it only add a name
<Festor> and put plugin in plugin dir
 * persia syncs the REVU keyring
<Festor> I think that this plugin it is usefull
<cody-somerville> Festor, It probably is
<Festor> Also I can make a package
<Festor> for only this plugin
<Festor> or at leat I think xD
<Festor> some advice?
<Ash-Fox> Festor, sox?
<Festor> Ash-Fox, no
<Festor> for the plugin
<Festor> for sox I do not have anyone connected to the msn to test if the sox works
<Festor> :(
<Ash-Fox> No, you told me earlier that "Ash-Fox, for default sox is not installed"
<Ash-Fox> But I have no idea what you're talking about.
<Festor> ah
<Festor> for default no
<Festor> at least in hardy
<Ash-Fox> What is sox to begin with?
<Festor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/99605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99605 in amsn "amsn sounds don't play while playing something else" [Low,Confirmed]
<Ash-Fox> Okay... I don't really know how this is related to me?
<Festor> ehh
<Festor> I dont know... xD
<Festor> I new here xD
<Festor> sorry, I am new here
 * Ash-Fox thinks you mistakened him for someone else.
<azeem> it was a tab-completion error
<Festor> I think that yes.... :(
<slayton> Anybody here familiar with the Falcon Repository management software?
<pochu> Seveas, but he's not here :)
<stochastic> hi MOTU, I'm beginning to learn about packaging and I stumbled upon this http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/home.php
<stochastic> mp3split is in the hardy repos as a command line tool, but there's a mp3split-gtk available
<stochastic> it even is available as a .deb (listed on their site as a ubuntu dapper deb) is there any reason why it's not in the hardy repos?
<Festor> stochastic, is this package in Debian?
<highvoltage> cody-somerville: if
<highvoltage> oops
<stochastic> Festor, debian's site is pretty slow, but I'm searching
<highvoltage> if I make a change to a package, and the current version number is 3.7-2, then should the new version number be 3.7.2ubuntu0 ?
<highvoltage> 3.7-2ubuntu-, even
<highvoltage> ugh, 3.7-2ubuntu0
<RainCT> highvoltage: no, 3.7-2ubuntu1
<highvoltage> thanks RainCT. why a 1 and not a 0 though?
<ScottK> Except in exceptional circumstances we start counting at 1.
<highvoltage> ok
<persia> highvoltage: If you are a diehard "counting begins at 0" person, consider 0 reserved for later use.
<stochastic> Festor, it doesn't look like it's included in debian's repos anywhere, just on the mp3split website
<ScottK> One reason is that if 3.7-2 is in the previous release and it needs a security update, it can be 3.7-2ubuntu0.1 without conflict.
<pochu> stochastic: it doesn't look like it's in Ubuntu either, at least not as "mp3split"
<pochu> ah, it's mp3splt
<highvoltage> persia: ok :)
<highvoltage> ScottK: aah
<stochastic> now that I take a look at the .deb gdebi package installer tells me that beep-media-player is an unmeetable dependency, so the .deb would need some work before it can be in hardy
<ScottK> stochastic: That's generally true of their packages.  They freely admit the don't work to Ubuntu quality standards.
<highvoltage> cool. I have my very first debdff :)
<highvoltage> now what do I do with it?
<ScottK> Have it for lunch?
<highvoltage> I guess I'll need to submit it somewhere and have it reviewed/sponsored?
<ScottK> Yes.  What does this debdiff purport to do?
<highvoltage> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyro/+bug/178948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178948 in pyro "No init scripts for Pyro Event Server" [Wishlist,New]
<highvoltage> ScottK: it's a low hanging fruit, so I thought it would be a good first bug to fix with a debdiff
<ScottK> highvoltage: Attach the debdiff to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<highvoltage> ScottK: ok, will do
<highvoltage> thanks
<Festor> cody-somerville, sox not work
<Festor> I try at least three times
<highvoltage> ScottK: ok, done it! what should I do next? just wait for one of the ubuntu-universe-sponsors to reply?
<ScottK> Yes.
<persia> highvoltage: Indeed.  Note that the queue is about 3 weeks long, although it's not strict FIFO, so it might be a few days.
<ScottK> highvoltage: Is there a reason it needs to be explicitly stopped on shutdown/restart?  Can it just die with the system?
<ScottK> highvoltage: How did you test it?
<highvoltage> ScottK: I built the package and installed it in a chroot, and checked whether the /etc/default/pyro-nsd and /etc/init.d/pyro-nsd files existed with the correct content
<_boto> hi joaopinto
<highvoltage> ScottK: sorry, I meant s/nsd/esd/
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> So you don't know if the new init actually works?
<highvoltage> ScottK: I just copied the existing pyro-nsd init and default scripts and did a search and replace so that pyro-nsd would be pyro-esd, such as the bug suggested
<highvoltage> ScottK: hmm, you're right, I haven't thought about it like that yet
<highvoltage> ah, it won't start up, because there's nothing that tells update-rc.d to add it.
 * highvoltage was a bit trigger-happy here
<ScottK> Also change +# Default-Stop:      0 1 6 to +# Default-Stop:      1 unless there is a reason it needs to be explicitly stopped.
<highvoltage> ok
<Festor> cody-somerville, now 2 users say that with sox amsn sound not work
<cody-somerville> Festor, okay.
<Festor> NeIXeR, cody-somerville -> amsn mantainer
<joaopinto> hello _boto
<highvoltage> ScottK: I've made the changes to the init scripts, and added the relevant update-rc.d parts in the post* scripts. should I now update the package version again, or can I just modify my changes file, since this particular package version hasn't been used yet?
<_boto> joaopinto: did you encounter any problems with VRC?
<persia> highvoltage: Just modify the .changes file.  Versions should only be updated on upload.
<joaopinto> _boto, didn't had time to work on it yet :(
<_boto> no problem ;-)
<_boto> let me know if you need help
<Festor> cody-somerville, So that can be done?
<joaopinto> ok :)
<_boto> it would be great to get it into the aptdep page ;-)
<cody-somerville> Festor, I'm not sure what you're asking.
<_boto> maybe once we can get it also into motu ;-)
<Festor> How can you fix the problem?
<Festor> I get more testers but I need time
<NeIXeR> im the new tester
<cody-somerville> Festor, I'll take a look at it this evening. Unfortunately I'm at work right now.
<cody-somerville> persia, Who do I need to talk to re: mdt foo?
<ScottK> Leave the version number the same.
<ScottK> highvoltage: ^^
<Festor> ok, I will try to find more testers
<highvoltage> ScottK: thanks
<highvoltage> ok, bug 178948 updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178948 in pyro "No init scripts for Pyro Event Server" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178948
<Festor> cody-somerville, news
<cody-somerville> Festor, feed
<Festor> in Ubuntu 7.04 when user install sox, amsn sound work
<Festor> but in Ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04 no
<Festor> in Ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04 only works with aplay
<cody-somerville> Okay.
<cody-somerville> Good work
<Festor> this means that for 7.04 only need add a dependecy
<Festor> but for 7.10 and for 8.04...
<Festor> use patch?
<Festor> I will try find a user of 7.10 with amsn
<Festor> for test again
<Festor> I have 2 user (one me) of 8.04
<Festor> and 1 of 7.04
<null_vector> for bug 91237, the patch needs to be edited.  Just edit the patch and list that in the changelog
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91237 in iriverter "java library not found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91237
<null_vector> ?
<Festor> cody-somerville, sox of 7.04 is not same of sox of 8.04
<Festor> The program has fewer packages
<Festor> ScottK, are you here?
<ScottK> Barely.
<Festor> I have new about amule package
<Festor> 	
<Festor> In the end, will require patch 2.2.1 with the patch of 2.2.2
<Festor> because, 2.2.2 require libupnp3
<Festor> and hardy -> libupnp2
<Festor> so we wait for patch of 2.2.2?
<Festor> I could make a package?
<Festor> when 2.2.2 release
<Festor> package for me = .diff.gz
<Festor> cody-somerville, now I have test in Ubuntu 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04
<Festor> sox only works in 7.04
<Festor> wait a moment
<ScottK> Festor: Let's get 2.2.2 into Intrepid first.  Then we'll talk Hardy.
<Festor> ok
<Festor> but 2.2.2 maybe will have a new feature in amule deb package
<Festor> I find a amule.schemas for add ed2k links of firefox to amule
<Festor> and works!
<Festor> I want add this schemas for Intrepid
<ScottK> Festor: Get the basic one uploaded and then add that later.
<Festor> ok
<Festor> cody-somerville, more news and the last
<Festor> the problem is only in Ubuntu 8.04
<Festor> and only gets sound with aplay
<Festor> I try all that I know
<Festor> And I get help with some testers
 * slytherin dances with joy. batik 1.7 built. :-D
<geser> \o/
<slytherin> geser: I want a party from you and persia. :-)
<askand> Hello, is the procedure of getting something in to universe almost the same as getting something in main?
<ScottK> askand: The procedure for getting something into Main starts with getting it into Universe.
<askand> That I know :) I just want to know how the procedure for getting something in to universe goes
<null_vector> Any special procedure to follow when forwarding patches upstream?
<geser> askand: completely new package or already packaged in Debian?
<ScottK> null_vector: Where is upstream?
<null_vector> findutils on savannah
<askand> ﻿geser: there wasnt anything particular at the moment really, just interested :) got links or something
<jpds> !packguide | askand
<ubottu> askand: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<geser> askand: there are two ways to get a package into universe: a) get it packaged in Debian and sync over and b) through REVU
<askand> thanks
<ScottK> null_vector: My primary advice would be to NOT tout the advantages of using a proprietary bug tracker like Launchpad.
<ScottK> null_vector: Do you know for sure it's an upstream issue not related to Ubuntu or Debian packaging?
<null_vector> yeah, bug #202431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202431 in findutils "typo in man page of "find"" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202431
<ScottK> Is the man page in the upstream part of the package or in the debian dir?
<DktrKranz> does someone know what happened to {ftp-master,incoming}.debian.org ?
<tooba2> it's not the first time it's down, in the last days
<Laney> DktrKranz: I'm guessing something is down, p.d.o is dead too
<DktrKranz> gah
<DktrKranz> I hope nothing critical, last time it was horrible
<Laney> What was it before?
<DktrKranz> IIRC, some disk crashed and it went down for a week
<ajmitch> not all debian hosts are down, at least
<null_vector> it's upstream and I've got a patch ready against HEAD
<tooba2> packages.debian.org up again
<tooba2> but slow
<ScottK> vorian: How's that?
<Laney> If anyone has time, I've a package (btnx) on REVU which could do with a review :)
<ScottK> Laney: Generally if you give a link your odds go up.
<Laney> ScottK: Right, went for terseness. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=btnx
<tooba2> Laney: in the description there is a typo: "it's buttons" should be "its buttons"
<Laney> I knew I should have proof read that closer ;)
<Laney> (copied from upstream)
<Laney> Actually, that bit should probably be rewritten a bit anyway
<norsetto> laney: If the license is GPL-2 change the pointer in debian/copyright to /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
<Laney> norsetto: Check
<tooba2> Laney: do you already know about "script-in-etc-init.d-not-registered-via-update-rc.d" lintian error?
<Laney> tooba2: I did not see that
<tooba2> laney:http://paste.ubuntu.com/24817/
<Laney> tooba2: Ah, I didn't run lintian on the deb, good catch!
<norsetto> laney: also, change Section: universe/utils to utils only
<norsetto> laney: do we have btnx-config?
<Laney> norsetto: That's awaiting REVU too ;)
<tooba2> open question to expert MOTUs: if they depend each one on the other, does it make sense to split them?
<Laney> They're two separate codebases upstream
<Laney> (and btnx doesn't technically depend on -config, I've reworded that part)
<tooba2> I see
<norsetto> tooba2: dependency loops shall be avoid unless necessary (which is the case in only few cases)
<Laney> norsetto: Is it valid to put -config as a Suggests: though?
<tooba2> norsetto: thanks. Good night, everybody (whenever it will be for you)
<norsetto> Laney: no idea what -config does, will it enhance the btnx package?
<Laney> norsetto: It lets you configure it
<norsetto> Laney: what I mean is, will btnx run without it? Will it be better with it?
<Laney> So then you'd have -config depends: btnx and btnx suggests: -config
<Laney> Yes, it'll be better with it. I don't know if you can configure btnx without -config, actually.
<norsetto> Laney: well, then btnx-config shall be a dep of btnx
<Laney> norsetto: But that would be a dependency loop
<norsetto> Laney: no, because btnx-config won't depend on btnx
<norsetto> Laney: from what you tell me, you can install btnx-config (even though it will be useless), while you can install btnx without btnx-config
<norsetto> Laney: "while you can't install btnx without btnx-config" even
<Laney> norsetto: You can install both without the other, but I don't know if you'd ever want to
<Laney> I'm thinking btnx-config depends on btnx and btnx recommends/suggests -config, so as not to create a loop if this is legal.
<Laney> There could be a time in the future when we get btnx-config-qt, for example
<Laney> or a console version, whatever.
<norsetto> Laney: it all depends (pun intended) if btnx can be used without the gui
<Laney> norsetto: It can be used but not configured AIUI
<norsetto> Laney: can it be configured manually!?
 * Laney checks
<norsetto> Laney: having this binary in /usr/sbin is against the FHS in my opinion
<Laney> norsetto: Right. You can configure it by editing a file in /etc/btnx, although it's not very friendly. But possible.
<norsetto> Laney: ok, I would make btnx-config a recommend of btnx and no deps in btnx-config on btnx
<Laney> norsetto: Are you sure? -config is useless without btnx
<Laney> and re: the FHS, btnx runs as a daemon. Does that affect whether it lives in /usr/sbin?
<norsetto> Laney: it doesn't matter if its a daemon or not, the FHS is pretty clear on what can go there: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#SBINSYSTEMBINARIES
<Laney> norsetto: I will put it in /usr/bin then
<norsetto> Laney: the alternative is to have btnx stand alone and btnx-config have a dep on btnx
<Laney> norsetto: That's what I have now. I think that approach is more correct IMO - just didn't know whether btnx could (or even should) recommend or suggest btnx-config.
<norsetto> Laney: mind you that the alternative its pretty standrd for programs which have stand-alone guis
<Laney> I guess I'm thinking of a situation where you just install btnx and copy the config file around
<norsetto> Laney: in the README it says "
<norsetto> You must install
<norsetto> and run btnx-config before btnx will work
<Laney> norsetto: Yeah, upstream says that. But it does work without it
<norsetto> Laney: do you need (>= 0.21) for pkg-config?
<Laney> norsetto: I got that from upstream
<Laney> Which is another way of saying that I don't know ;)
<norsetto> Laney: where is that? In his webpage? 'cause there is no version check in his configure
<Laney> norsetto: He has a PPA version which has that b-d
<norsetto> Laney: looks fishy to me, I would just use pkg-config, not that we really want to backport this to dapper but, if its not needed, lets not use it
<Laney> OK, I guess it doesn't matter
 * Laney also removes debhelper b-d as that is pulled in by cdbs
<norsetto> Laney: add copyright in debian/copyright, note that there is something funky in revoco.c
<Laney> Ooh, good catch
<norsetto> Laney: file revoco.c has no copyrights (it was written by an animal) :-)
<norsetto> Laney: that is from btnx.c
<tacone> animals ?
 * Laney has no idea what that means
<Laney> norsetto: http://nion.modprobe.de/blog/archives/535-Fun-with-copyright.html
 * Laney gets even more confused, very weird
<norsetto> Laney: and the init file is just s**t, you should rewrite it from scratch
<norsetto> Laney: forget that. I was looking at the wrong file (phew)
<Laney> norsetto: The init file thing?
<norsetto> Laney: yes, why is cdbs not adding adequate prerm, postinst scripts? God bless cdbs
<Laney> Hmm, I guess this is why the update-rc.d warning is happening
 * Laney digs
<norsetto> Laney: anyhow, give a through check to the init file, it looks like if it fails will make the package uninstallable and unremovable
<Laney> Oh whoops, looks like I've had btnx-config installed all along, and it *is* a dep after all.
<norsetto> Laney: then we have no choice, btnx depends on btnx-config and btnx-config doesn't relate to btnx
<Laney> norsetto: Yes, I've done that
<Laney> And I agree with you about the init file, needs a bit of work
<norsetto> gotta go now, see you all again
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-04
<vorian> ScottK: awesome! thanks very much :)
<Laney> Bah, can I use dh_installinit with an upstream provided init file? All the docs I can see need one in debian/
<emgent> hi vorian good luke :)
<vorian> thanks, same to you :)
<emgent> hehe thanks :)
<crimsun> RAOF: thanks
<RainCT> TheMuso, \sh: bug 239719 is waiting for you when you have time to look at it (with minimal debdiff now) :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239719 in youtranslate "[SRU] YouTranslate! in Gutsy and Hardy doesn't work." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239719
<RAOF> crimsun: No problem.
<TheMuso> RainCT: Ok lookign now, since I'm in an SRU mode.
<TheMuso> RainCT: Is this in intrepid?
<TheMuso> RainCT: Why did you not include the changes to youtranslate and Makefile.youtranslate in a patch, as you did add a patch system...
<TheMuso> Having some changes in the .diff.gz and some in a patch file doesn't make sense.
<TheMuso> RainCT: ^^
<RainCT> TheMuso: they are in a patch
<TheMuso> RainCT: Um doesn't appear that way to me.
<RainCT> TheMuso: 02_fix_ftbfs.dpatch
<cody-somerville> jono, ping
<RainCT> TheMuso: where are you looking?
<RainCT> TheMuso: (and yes, those changes are in intrepid together with a new upstream version and many other packaging improvements)
<TheMuso> RainCT: Sorry, I misread the patch.
<LaserJock> cody-somerville: isn't it 1am in London?
<TheMuso> RainCT: ACKing.
<RainCT> TheMuso: great, thanks :)
<cody-somerville> LaserJock, aye
<TheMuso> RainCT: One change, hardy-proposed and not hardy
<RainCT> TheMuso: argh, right
<RainCT> I had to do something wrong :P
<TheMuso> RainCT: heh
<LaserJock> has anybody been thinking about building an Ubuntu PTS?
<RainCT> LaserJock: what are you missing in LP?
<LaserJock> quit a bit of stuff
<emgent> hello people :)
<LaserJock> RainCT: sorry, was afk
<RainCT> np
<LaserJock> things that come to mind are stuff from qa.ubuntuwire.com (unmet deps, FTBFS, NBS, etc.)
<LaserJock> right now what I'd like is a package whiteboard too
<LaserJock> so we can leave "notes" for each other
<LaserJock> LP also doesn't track upstream versions
<LaserJock> it would be good to have the Ubuntu version, Debian Version, and Upstream Version easily viewable
<RainCT> LaserJock: Right. So basically an overview page for all the QA stuff affecting a single package
<LaserJock> pretty much yeah
<LaserJock> there would be a bit more than just QA stuff
<RainCT> sounds useful
<LaserJock> but a lot of it would be yeah
<wgrant> LaserJock: I've often thought about building something like the PTS, but uni has grabbed me this holidays so my time is rather limited.
<LaserJock> wgrant: I talked with ogasawara today and she seemed to want to work on something like that
<LaserJock> and I've wanted to for a long time
<wgrant> LP really should do it.
<LaserJock> some of it
<wgrant> But there's no chance of that until it's Freed.
<LaserJock> even then
<LaserJock> a lot of it is fairly specific to Ubuntu
<LaserJock> I would like to see a package whiteboard in LP though
<RainCT> well, good night guys
<LaserJock> night
<wgrant> LaserJock: That should be very easy to implement, and would be really useful... I wonder if they can be convinced to do it soon after 2.0.
<LaserJock> wgrant: perhaps
<LaserJock> like today I could have used it
<LaserJock> Debian is currently trying to figure out a library issue
<LaserJock> but in the mean time I don't want people merging or trying to "fix" dependent packages
<LaserJock> it feels a tad weird to file a bug to have work *not* done :-)
<wgrant> I've seen it done a number of times.
<wgrant> "Don't merge X from Debian unstable"
<LaserJock> it also implies that people actually look for those books
<wgrant> Bugs?
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> distracted, sorry
<wgrant> I always do before I upload - I hope everybody else does.
<wgrant> I've only clobber one contributor's merge before.
<RAOF> Certainly for merges.
<LaserJock> well, this isn't a merge
<LaserJock> it'd be changing build deps
<wgrant> Even so, people should be checking for other bugs they can fix in that upload.
<LaserJock> *should* ...
<wgrant> Right.
<crimsun> well, if reasonably, yes.
<crimsun> I didn't bother with several, e.g., flashplugin-nonfree.
<crimsun> "closes foo, bar, baz, a, b, c, ..." is a bit tedious.
<RAOF> Oh, thinking of which, I haven't done anything except upload to intrepid; it needs uploading to hardy-proposed, etc, right?
<RAOF> Where 'it' is flashplugin-nonfree, obviously.
<crimsun> RAOF: I'd hold off on that.
<wgrant> Flash 10?
<RAOF> Yay!  Less work.
<crimsun> there's no confirmation that beta 2 resolves any of the security issues currently present in hardy's.
<RAOF> Beta2 does still manage to consume a core, though.
<crimsun> yes, very effective DoS.
<wgrant> So multicore is a good security measure!
<RAOF> Less effective than gnash, which has a tendency to consume all memory.
<emgent> ember: ping about wordpress
<ember> emgent ?
<ember> err.. i didn't saw sispoty comment
<ember> i'm gonna have a look at it emgent
<ember> thanks
<emgent> ok nice, Thanks to you
<emgent> argh stupid comment on dad main -.-
<emgent> "school girls xxx"
<ember> lol
<emgent> i go to clean it.
<LaserJock> emgent: I guess perhaps it'd get people to do more merges, but I'm pretty sure that's not the way we want to do it
<emgent> :)
<nxvl> \o\ <o\ <o> /o> /o/
<emgent> nxvl: what is it ?
 * nxvl dancing
<nxvl> but it look more like steps :S
<nxvl> looks*
<emgent> lol, you are crazy :)
<ajmitch> or someone with a drunken xml fetish :)
<emgent> hahaha
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> emgent: nop, i'm boried, i'm in classes
<nxvl> got dammit, my class already ended and my girlfriend ends in an hour
<Gralco> i don't understand why vimtutor isn't working for me
<persia> I've got a couple build errors with "/usr/include/sys/syslog.h:88: error: 'NULL' undeclared here (not in a function)".  Would someone who has worked around this before be willing to give me a pointer?
<RAOF> nxvl: Your girlfriend ends in an hour?  Man, what're you doing on IRC!? :)
<emgent> RAOF: lol
<nxvl> RAOF: classes
<nxvl> she is already here!!
<nxvl> im gone
<RAOF> Yay!
<nxvl> read you!
<bddebian> Heya gang
<cody-somerville> Heya
<bddebian> Hi cody-somerville
<emgent> heya bddebian cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> lo
<bddebian> Hi emgent
 * mneptok staples cody-somerville to his thigh
<cody-somerville> ack!
<mneptok> happy canada day! (late)
<mneptok> have a cold O'Keefe's served in a pewter toque!
<\sh> bug #239719 acked ready for -proposed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239719 in youtranslate "[SRU] YouTranslate! in Gutsy and Hardy doesn't work." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239719
<dholbach> good morning
<AstralJava> Morning.
<dholbach> hi AstralJava
<AstralJava> Hello dholbach! :)
<nxvl> dholbach: you have make a lot of videos the same day, but they are being released periodically, don't you?
<dholbach> over two days, but yeah
<dholbach> hi DktrKranz
<nxvl> so, they are more comming?
<DktrKranz> hi dholbach
<dholbach> I think one more
<dholbach> for now
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> they are really cool btw
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<nxvl> i always use them on my packaging jams
<nxvl> they help me to give the participants a quick overview about the process
<nxvl> and then start to do the same process step by step with them
<nxvl> :D
<dholbach> I'm very glad they're useful
<dholbach> we should do some more of them as a team: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Videos
<nxvl> i will be glad
<txwikinger> cool
<dholbach> and even if they're not in a camera+screencast format, having screencast only would be nice too, maybe with some mixed in audio
<dholbach> luckily https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts has some information about how to do that
<nxvl> yeah, i can find a camera
<nxvl> or
<nxvl> as you say just do screencast
<dholbach> with added audio it should be quite good
<nxvl> dholbach: how do you find the idea of translating them?
<nxvl> yeah, of course
<dholbach> nxvl: I'm all for it!
<txwikinger> translating can be difficult
<dholbach> sharing the love
<nxvl> with translating i mean record same process in spanish, not just edit the audio
<txwikinger> you have to basically redo them 100%
<txwikinger> you want to use the screen localised too in that case
<txwikinger> or if you want to do it the easy way, you could just add subtitles
<nxvl> well
<nxvl> to read subtitles plus read the commands
<nxvl> is quite hard
<nxvl> dholbach: or you were thinking on editing the audio or writing subtitles?
<dholbach> no, redoing them
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> yes
<nxvl> i find it better
<nxvl> i will try to find some equipment this weekend
 * dholbach hugs nxvl
<dholbach> awesome awesome awesome
 * nxvl hugs dholbach back
<nxvl> now
<nxvl> i need to sleep
<dholbach> sleep tight :)
<nxvl> i need to fight with php code on the morning
<nxvl> btw
<nxvl> i hate php
<txwikinger> good idea (even I just got up) :D
<nxvl> txwikinger: 2 am here
<txwikinger> well.. I got up 5am this morning
<nxvl> dholbach: we should write some documentation on "translating the videos" or "doing videos" to have kind of a standard
<dholbach> nxvl: just add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Videos
<nxvl> dholbach: but we can coordinate it by e-mail
<dholbach> sure
<nxvl> dholbach: yes, i mean, for more people to do them on their languages
<dholbach> right
<nxvl> i will send you and jono an e-mail this weekend with it
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> thanks Nicolas
<nxvl> have a good day!
<dholbach> gracias
<nxvl> dholbach: there is nothing to thank :D
<nxvl> just a lot of love to give to new contributors
<dholbach> exactly :)
<nxvl> now i'm gone
<Iulian> G'morning
<slytherin> Can someone please clear xml-commons-external source from queue? I plan to upload batik 1.7 to revu today which requires xml-commons-external.
<persia> slytherin: You want it processed from the source NEW queue?
<slytherin> persia: Yes, that is what I meant. In case you didn't haven't yet yesterday's channel logs, I could build batik 1.7 successfully yesterday.
<persia> slytherin: Right.  Only the archive-admins can do source NEW, and this isn't the best channel in which to contact them.  That said, source NEW is hard, as it requires full license checks, etc.  It's typically done last of the archive-admin tasks, in any time remaining.
<slytherin> persia: Ok. I will upload to revu any way so that you or geser can review it throughly. I will add a note about xml-commons-external dependency.
<persia> slytherin: Batik is a NEW package?  I thought we had it in the repos.
<slytherin> persia: not a new package. Updated. But the package source needs to be repackages which was also case with 1.6. And I have added few patches for build to complete properly. So I thought revu is best place for review.
<persia> slytherin: We do have it in the repos.  Please don't upload to REVU.  Please attach the debdiff to a bug (or a diff.gz if it is a new upstream version).
<persia> slytherin: Yes, but you don't need two people: you can just put it in the sponsors queue as normal.
<slytherin> persia: but then I will also have to upload the repackages source right?
<slytherin> /repackages/repackaged
<persia> slytherin: No, just the diff.gz.  You should encode the repackaging in debian/rules get-orig-source, and document it in README.Debian-source
<slytherin> persia: It is already documented in README.Debian-source. I will see if I can encode it in get-orig-source. That is a bit harder.
<slytherin> persia: Do you have any example repackaging encoded in get-orig-source? Please note that I also need to do 'svn export <certain url>' in this case.
<RainCT> slytherin: adblock-plus, for example, has a get-orig-source where it does a "bzr export"
<slytherin> RainCT: Cool. Thanks. I will take a look.
<Riddell> Iulian: giver has no dependencies
<Riddell> Iulian: bug 245431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245431 in giver "no dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245431
<Iulian> Riddell: Yes, I'm preparing an upload to Debian with the fix.
<Iulian> Riddell: It should be in Debian in a couple of days and then we can sync.
<Iulian> Riddell: I can also make an upload to Ubuntu right now with some fixes but I think we should wait for Debian.
<Riddell> Iulian: cool, thanks
<Iulian> Riddell: So, what do you prefer? Wait for Debian or prepare an upload to Ubuntu today?
<Riddell> waiting is fine with me
<Iulian> Riddell: Okay
<sebner> huhu jono
<sebner> dholbach: thanks for ACKing my syncs and sry for the inconvenience
<sebner> DktrKranz: now the 200 are full ;)
<sebner> huhu sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner
<sebner> morning afflux ;)
<afflux> hi sebner :)
<DktrKranz> sebner: the more you do the more I'll beat you when I catch you :D
<wgrant> ScottK: Are you this SpecialK that I see uploading lots of backports?
<norsetto> Laney: giving up on btx?
<Laney> norsetto: Yes, I found some problems with the upstream code that make it too much work to include.
<Laney> And that fact that the -config UI must run as root will surely make that one more difficult to accept too.
<Laney> I think it needs a few more releases to mature before it'll be ready
<norsetto> Laney: well, don't nuke it then, you may want to keep it there so that people know you are working on it, and once it will be ready you restart uploading
<Laney> norsetto: Righto, just didn't want to clutter up the list
<Laney> norsetto: Thanks for your review too, it helped me come to this conclusion :)
<norsetto> Laney: I don't think thats an issue, check with sistpoty or RainCT on anyone else with the revu gang to be sure
<norsetto> Laney: glad I could help
<sistpoty|work> from df on spooky (revu's host): /dev/md0              70568272  30367488  36644336  46% /srv
<sistpoty|work> so not a problem in regards to disk space atm :)
<Laney> sistpoty|work: I was more thinking visual screen space, or if someone decided to review it ;)
<RainCT> Laney: well, you can archive it, then it won't show up on the front page
<RainCT> uhm.. that was a fast answer.. :P
<sistpoty|work> heh
<Laney> RainCT: Up to you, btnx and btnx-config. I'm not going to work on them for this upstream version at least so no point on them being on there unless somoene else takes it up.
<RainCT> ok, done
<RainCT> sistpoty|work: btw, REVU converts URLs into links now :)
<RainCT> (in comments)
<Laney> Thanks
<sistpoty|work> cool RainCT :)
<Laney> siretart: Is it OK to do the ffmpeg-free rebuilds?
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> I am trying to use pbuilder to verify correct build of a package
<Laibsch> but it fails and I don't understand why, or rather where I am deviating from standard practice http://rafb.net/p/D7HXEU43.html
<persia> Laibsch: Are you encountering an issue?
<Laibsch> of course I am ;-)
<Laibsch> Why does pbuilder want to call mknod?
<Festor> 	
<Festor> One question, I'm doing a package that does not exist in debian. I should use 1.2-0ubuntu1 or 1.2-1ubuntu1
<Festor> ?
<directhex> Festor, 0
<Festor> ok, thanks
<directhex> Festor, the X in XubuntuY refers to the debian revision - 0 for not-in-debian
<Festor> then 1.2-0?
<Laibsch> no
<Festor> ehh
<Laibsch> 1.2-0ubuntu1
<Laibsch> AFAIK
<persia> Laibsch: I believe pbuilder is to be run as root.  If you want to build without root access, you might investigate sbuild, which does the root bits in a user-invisible way (and with LVM, in a filesystem idempotent way)
<Festor> but ubuntu1 is the debian revision, no?
<Festor> and my package does not exist in debian
<Laibsch> persia: One is supposed to build as root?
<Laibsch> I find that hard to believe
<Laibsch> How can I be sure not to f*ck up my system
<directhex> Festor, it enables debian to take the package
<Festor> ok
<Laibsch> Festor: 0ubuntu -> not in debian (0), version 1 in ubuntu (ubuntu1)
<Laibsch> Festor: 0ubuntu1 -> not in debian (0), version 1 in ubuntu (ubuntu1)
<directhex> Festor, 0ubuntu1 means "this is the first ubuntu-specific version of a package with a debian revision of 0 (not at all)"
<persia> Laibsch: Use sbuild+LVM to be sure not to affect the system.  pbuilder does a fairly good job, but as it's in the same filesystem, one can break out more easily than with sbuild+LVM.  That said, chroot is pretty good these days.
<directhex> Festor, if debian adopts your package, then they start their numbering at 1
 * Laibsch does not really feel like setting up an LVM just to build a package
<Festor> then 1.2-0ubuntu0? or 1.2-0ubuntu
<directhex> Festor, and since syncs are better than merges, you want the first debian version to supercede the first ubuntu version
<Laibsch> ﻿(13:10:10) Laibsch: 1.2-0ubuntu1
<persia> Laibsch: In that case, you need to trust pbuilder to behave.
<Laibsch> Festor: you said it yourself
 * persia only has ~20GB under LVM, not everything
<Festor> sorry
<directhex> Festor, your package is debian revision 0 (non existent), ubuntu revision 1 thereof (first version to exist)
<directhex> Festor, so 0ubuntu1. see?
<Festor> ok, ok, thanks for all
<Festor> This package is a amsn plugin
<Festor> If I want to send to Intrepid should I put a bug in amsn?
<Festor> Forget, I am reading the wiki ubuntu
<jcfp> is there a way to get dh_pysupport to also create optimized *.pyo files rather than just *.pyc?
<persia> jcfp: It would require changes to python-support, as the compilation happens at install-time.
<jcfp> persia: so there's not some easy switch to tell it to just do that
<persia> jcfp: Nope.
<jcfp> bummer. guess I'll have to use postinstall/prerm scripts then
<persia> Or, at least not in dh_pysupport.  I don't pretend to actually understand the details of python-support: that might have such an option, which would apply system-wide.
<persia> jcfp: You really don't want to do that.
<lifeless> huh
<jcfp> persia: any better way?
<lifeless> I thought python-support did pyo files
<jcfp> lifeless: only creates pyc here?
<persia> jcfp: Let's look at this differently: why do you need optimised compilation?
<persia> lifeless: There may be such an option, but it's not package-specific.
<jcfp> persia: upstream suggested doing so may give better performance?
<siretart> Laney: sorry?
<Laney> siretart: I saw you requested the deletion of ffmpeg, was just wondering if it was OK to request rebuilds of the NBS
<lifeless> interesting, no pyo's
<lifeless> that will suck when bzr starts running with -O by default
<persia> jcfp: I'm under the impression that the local .pyc files are customised for the system on which they are installed already, despite their extension.  Please benchmark with some local tests: if you can find a signficant increase, it may be worth looking into it more deeply.  Most likely, it won't matter.
<persia> lifeless: You also might want to test: it may be that the python-support local compilation at install time is sufficient for your needs.
<lifeless> persia: I think you are missing some context :)
<jcfp> btw, there is /etc/python/debian_config but changes there dont seem to have any effect on dh_pysupport
<lifeless> persia: bzr is looking at making 'bzr' run with python -O rather than plain python
<lifeless> persia: this will cause .pyc files to not be used
<lifeless> persia: and that matters because users cannot write .pyo files to /usr/lib, so every invocation will have to byte compile
<lifeless> persia: -> slow
<jcfp> lifeless: similar stuff here, upstream by default uses -OO in the program
<siretart> Laney: oh yes, please do!
<Laney> siretart: Excellent, will do!
<lifeless> jcfp: unless they have significant memory use, or compiled pyc file size, it won't make much differnece
<persia> lifeless: Ah.  You've already investigated it :)
<lifeless> persia: well, more than I know some parts of pythons internals :)
<persia> lifeless: investigating in 30 seconds from memory counts :p
<siretart> Laney: I do expect some build failures. please file bugs with patches and tell me about them. thanks!
<persia> Anyway, if there is sufficient need for .pyo, it might be possible to do that with the python infrastructure, but since it's all common, it means optimising everything, which may break some things, and may not be a win in terms of disk-sace vs. performance for others.
<lifeless> persia: it won't break/unbreak things - because python -O will behave the same anyhow
<lifeless> just whether it has to JIT compile it
<persia> lifeless: But isn't JIT of .py when .pyc is available likely to not be much faster than using .pyc directly?
<lifeless> persia: python -O disables .pyc, thats the point.
<jcfp> am I correct in thinking that, in order to use the currently installed pyc files, python for that program must actually be run without any optimization options or it will try to create pyo (and fail at that) every time?
<lifeless> persia: if .pyc is available it is a big win over JIT compiling the .py
<lifeless> jcfp: yes
<persia> By policy, .pyc ought be available for any .py in any module on an Ubuntu system.
<persia> scripts aren't compiled by default, so it's best to have a small script to instantiate something in a module, for performance.
<lifeless> jcfp: for instance:
<lifeless> strace python -O -c 'import bzrlib'
<lifeless> ...
<lifeless> read(5, "\"\"\"distutils.errors\n\nProvides ex"..., 4096) = 3636
<lifeless> read(5, "", 4096)                       = 0
<lifeless> unlink("/usr/lib/python2.5/distutils/errors.pyo") = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<lifeless> open("/usr/lib/python2.5/distutils/errors.pyo", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_TRUNC, 0666) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<lifeless> python is really quite unfriendly to system wide installs
<jcfp> ayay ;)
<persia> Between this confusing optimisation issue and the recommendation to use the cheeseshop, it's annoying in several ways.
 * lifeless loaths eggs
<Festor> If I want to send to Intrepid my amsn plugin package should I put a bug in amsn?
<persia> The cheeseshop provides eggs?  I thought python was supposed to be intuitive.
<lifeless> persia: cheeseshop often has setuptools based installer links
<persia> lifeless: Yes.  That was intended as humor.  Perhaps I oughtn't try to send you emotional content over IRC...
<lifeless> persia: irony and sarcasm need hints
<persia> ..orz
<Laney> Festor: needs-packaging bugs are usually filed against ubuntu
<Festor> Laibsch, this is not a "needs-packaging"
<Festor> I made the package
<Festor> I have diff.gz and orig.tar files
<Laibsch> ???
<Laney> Is it already in the Ubuntu archives?
<Festor> no
<Festor> Is a new package
<Festor> a plugin for amsn
<Laney> Then you'll want to follow the REVU process
<Laney> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<persia> Festor: It's a matter of perspective.  You believe that Ubuntu needs to package this application.  You're also doing the work.  That still means it ought get a needs-packaging bug.
<Festor> ok
<beDrung> dholbach: ping
<jcfp> persia, lifeless: thanks for your input, made me a bit wiser again
<porthose> slomo: thanks for the update :)
<norsetto> porthose: any success with bzr?
<porthose> norsetto: havn't tried yet today give me a sec and I will try
<porthose> norsetto: still get the same error.
<norsetto> porthose: have you seen my email?
<porthose> yes
<Laney> Rebuild requests which affect a few packages: One bug or one bug per package?
<persia> Laney: Depends on how many.  For two or three quick hits, one bug is OK.  For large sets, for which the solution is not clearly obvious, multiple bugs is preferred.
<Laney> persia: I imagine most of them will be no-change rebuilds. For anything more complex I'll file a separate bug. There are 26 source packages affected in all
<persia> Laney: OK.  Are you sure you need a bug?  Will they appear in NBS?
<Laney> persia: They already are
<persia> Ah, you're providing the debdiffs for the rebuilds?
<Laney> persia: Yeah, I have no other way of getting things done ;)
<persia> 26 packages is still a lot of people to poke for an NBS thing though.  I'd try to avoid having a bug have more than 4-5 tasks for now.
<persia> what are you NBS'ing?
<Laney> It's ffmpeg->ffmpeg-free
<persia> Right.  That'll hit a few package subscribers.  I'm not sure we have a good way to do this now that we agreed a bug with lots of affects is bad.
<siretart> Laney: btw, we renamed it again from ffmpeg-free to ffmpeg-debian, but that package is currently sitting in debian NEW
<persia> Anyone have any suggestions for how Laney ought submit the diffs?
<persia> Laney: Based on the last comment: please wait :)
<Laney> siretart: Will that cause a problem?
<siretart> Laney: no, the binary packages have not been renamed, and it is unclear if we want to do that for intrepid
<siretart> Laney: for pure rebuilds there is no real point in attaching a debdiff. just file a bug, and if you want attach a buidlog
<siretart> buildlog
<Laney> siretart: and subscribe the sponsors, right?
<Laney> That makes it easier to script the rebuilds
<siretart> script the re
<siretart> 'script the rebuilds'?
<Laney> If I just have to attach buildlogs instead of debdiffs then I can just rebuild them all locally and not have to worry about changelogs and such
<Laney> So just loop over all directories and run sbuild in them
<siretart> exatly
<Laney> Right, that's going. I'll be back later everyone, have a nice day :)
<porthose> norsetto:  going to start over from scratch, and follow the guide step by step (in case it's something I did wrong, which it probably is).  Thanks for the help :)
<norsetto> porthose: np, I was just worried that I had to change something on the LP side, but couldn't find any way to do it ;-)
<siretart> yay debian Bug #489236 :)
<ubottu> Debian bug 489236 in wnpp "ITP: faumachine -- virtual machine running in user mode" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/489236
<persia> Nifty!
<sistpoty|work> well... we still need to do a release first, and I still got no clearance about the parser files :(
<sistpoty|work> s/files/file/
<slytherin> Can someone give back libspin-java?
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: given back
<slytherin> sistpoty|work: Thanks.
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: np... that was the first time I hit that shiny new button :)
<persia> slytherin: You saw that NEW was cleared, right?
<slytherin> persia: No. I didn't. Thanks for letting me new. :-D
<slytherin> s/new/know
<dholbach> beDrung: pong
<beDrung> dholbach: i have corrected the xmms2 package.
<beDrung> dholbach: please have a look at it.
<dholbach> beDrung: right, I'm subscribed to the bug and got a mail for it - I'll take a look at it later on - I'm busy with a bunch of other things right now
<dholbach> but I'll get to it
<beDrung> thx
<DktrKranz> dholbach: it was you who had troubles with mouse in intrepid?
<dholbach> DktrKranz: yes, but I fixed it
<dholbach> DktrKranz: see the xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse changelog
<quio> Can someone please help me get my wireless working.   I have been reading Ubuntu forums and documentation to get it running and cannot figure it out.  It worked before I upgraded to 8.04 hardy.  I know the card works because if I put in an XP hard drive it works right away.  Any suggestions please?
<DktrKranz> dholbach: don't know if it's the same problem, but I'll check when I'll be back home
<DktrKranz> thanks
<RainCT> quio: please ask in #ubuntu, this channel is for development
<dholbach> DktrKranz: now my intrepid kvm is happy again
<DktrKranz> my real hardware a bit less :)
<DktrKranz> mh... no. definitely not my issue :/
<slytherin> when I write a get-orig-source target in rules file, how do I test it?
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: make -f debian/rules get-orig-source
<SWAT> I intend to package a game and want to get into the repository. Since I'm not an official maintainer, what is the best way for me to achieve this goal? Note: I also want this to go upstream.
<slytherin> sistpoty|work: Oh, I thought I need to use uscan
<slytherin> SWAT which game is it?
<SWAT> slytherin: it's not in the repo's yet
<slytherin> SWAT: What is the name of game.
<directhex> SWAT, games are sometimes trickier to package than other apps, as often the art resources are not Free. we need to know which game it is
<nxvl> dholbach: i have just replied you, can you please confirm
<ScottK> wgrant: I'm not SpecialK, but his LP id is the same as my IRC nick, so a lot of my backports get attributed to him.
<dholbach> nxvl: cool - I got it - thanks a lot
 * nxvl hugs dholbach and runs
<sebner> lol
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<highvoltage> dholbach: howdy!
<dholbach> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> dholbach: I did my first debdiff yesterday, thanks to you and the video
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> good work
 * highvoltage is really happy about it
<highvoltage> not sure what to do next though. should I just go through launchpad and fix bugs with debdiffs for now?
<dholbach> sounds good - there's bitesize bugs too
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess explains how to get them included in Ubuntu
<highvoltage> ok. it's one of the bitesize bugs I did last night. will hunt more of them down
<dholbach> excellent
<highvoltage> ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyro/+bug/178948 , for what it's worth )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178948 in pyro "No init scripts for Pyro Event Server" [Wishlist,New]
<Laney> Has anyone used the massfile tool from u-d-t before?
<Laney> I have no idea what the purpose of the buglist-url is
<highvoltage> "1  → 20  of 65800 pages matching "bitesize packaging" "
<highvoltage> omg, there's lots of work there!
<Laney> highvoltage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<highvoltage> Laney: aah, thanks
<jpds> Laney: good question, pity the source doesn't say who wrote it
<highvoltage> I assume some of those bugs shouldn't really be 'fixed'? (bug 90434 as an example)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 90434 in xorg-server "please enable dontzap by default" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/90434
<Laney> jpds: Yeah :( I think that any packages coming up on that URL won't have bugs filed again by massfile
<jpds> Laney: according to the Debian changelog, dholbach added the script.
<jpds> Laney: and /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-dev-tools/examples/massfile.instructions has an example of its usage.
<Laney> jpds: Yeah, I've got that example. Couldn't see what the url was for without source diving though
<Laney> ah well
<Laney> (I accidently ran it twice and filed some bugs with that example too :()
<jpds> "We Need Man Pages" :)
<laga> yes
<bliZZardz> in ftbfs, pbuilder is shown in RED for i386 and amd64 - am i missing something to read here or is this possible?
<DktrKranz> \sh SRU-related stuff, any opinion on bug 186869? It was one of our biggest issues in the past
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186869 in glom "Gutsy: Can't change field types (needs newer stable version)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186869
<DktrKranz> (and it still is)
<ScottK> DktrKranz: My suggestion would be it's not regression, data loss, or a crash.  Put it in backports.
<\sh> DktrKranz: well, I would say: pushing to backports, testing there, and if there are no serious regressions, copy to -updates
<ScottK> Upstream shipped a package that had very limited functionality is not an SRU criteria.
 * ScottK disagrees, but wouldn't block it if others want to do it that way.
<DktrKranz> I agree with ScottK here. This was my initial interpretation, since changes were very huge (as lool pointed out).
<bliZZardz> ScottK : in ftbs list, pbuilder is in RED in both i386 and amd64 - is this fine or am i missing something?
<\sh> ScottK, DktrKranz: well, tbh, I'm biased, because I have a problem with e.g. wireshark in dapper too...(regarding security that is...)
<DktrKranz> \sh: need to backport a new upstream to fix it?
<\sh> DktrKranz: wireshark in dapper? yes
<ScottK> bliZZardz: It's right https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/pbuilder/0.181ubuntu3
<\sh> DktrKranz: but regarding glom and gutsy: I would say, backports is the to go here...(regarding the EoL of gutsy)
<\sh> insert "way" between "the" and "to" ;)
<DktrKranz> \sh, I'm OK to backport a new upstream if it just ships bugfixes (e.g. startupmanager). We would introduce additional features which are hard to track.
<ScottK> bliZZardz: It looks like that problem is that dblatex is not installable on Intrepid.
<ScottK> DktrKranz: You're overloading the term backport.  Please pick a different word.
<DktrKranz> s/backport/push in -proposed/
<ScottK> Yes.  Backport has a specific meaning here that's something else ...
<bliZZardz> ScottK : but pkgs using pbuilder for Interpid wouldnt be a problem(just thinking out loud)
<\sh> DktrKranz: sometimes this isn't easy to say...I'm one of the kind who believes that a version which is totally not usable is bad for the distro...so having a version wich works is much better, and sometimes, I think, it's ok to push a "new upstream from a newer ubuntu release" through -proposed/-updates...but that's just me...
<ScottK> bliZZardz: No, the binaries for the old version are still in the archive.  People can still use that in the meantime.  This is about building the pbuilder package, not using pbuilder to build packages.
<DktrKranz> \sh, I never realized glom in gutsy was totally unusable or not. Looking at the comment, it sounds it lacks an important feature, but it's hard to tell what is important and what's not
<\sh> DktrKranz: that's why I'm not deciding...if it was an app which I'm using everyday...then it would be different :)
<bliZZardz> ScottK : got it.
<ScottK> \sh: We have rules about what is good for SRU and I dno't think this qualifies.
<DktrKranz> we should reach a decision, I think is worth having a package in -backports just to be able to say "it doesn't work? use the one in -backports", so at least we don't leave users alone
<ScottK> \sh: We can discuss changing the policy, but we ought to stick with the one we have until that's done.
<ScottK> There's a difference between 'doesn't work' and only supports a limited use case.
<ScottK> The bug was filed 4 months after Gutsy's release, so either no one uses the package until then or it was doing something useful for a set of users.
<ScottK> While we're on SRUs, I think motu-sru is gettung subscribed way to early in the process.
<ScottK> I don't think we should be dealing with large numbers of end users wanting stuff fixed.
<ScottK> I think motu-sru should get subscribed when someone has something the might want to upload.
<laga> yeah, so people prepare debdiffs, test them only to have them rejected?
<ScottK> No.
<\sh> ScottK: as I said, it's my opinion...and I'm too busy to start a discussion about "versions which are known to not work are in need to have a newer upstream to be pushed through -proposed/-updates bla"...
<ScottK> laga: More someone thinks they might want to fix it subscribes motu-sru and asks if it qualifies.
<ScottK> laga: Dealing with large numbers of non-developers who want something fixed just doesn't scale very well.
<\sh> ScottK: but I think the "glom" report was filed from murray, and murray is upstream ... no glom package in debian so far, so I think it's also fair to mention, that upstream wants a working version of his project in the distros...
<ScottK> \sh: Sure.  My view is it's either not much used or working in a way that's useful for some users and so we shouldn't take on the regression risk.
<ScottK> \sh: If upstream doesn't want broken stuff packaged, they shouldn't release broken stuff. ;-)
<ScottK> I won't veto if others want it, but that's my opinion.
<DktrKranz> ScottK: so, would it be fine to release to gutsy-backports and then take a decision if this is worth the regression risk?
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Yes.
<\sh> ScottK: that's my conclusion, too...and I don't want to "punish all upstreams wanting newer versions of their software" but "subjectiveness doesn't count as SRU" ;) (and yes..when I'm upstream and I want to push a much better working version of my software into distros, I would argue about it...)
<DktrKranz> ScottK: since it has been requested for hardy too, I can test them for both hardy and gutsy and file a backport request
<\sh> DktrKranz: I thought hardy is ok?
<ScottK> DktrKranz: OK.  Let me know when you need a backports ack.
<DktrKranz> \sh, it's ok for this, but bug 243163 brings in new issues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243163 in glom "Hardy: Please update glom from 1.16.14 to latest (1.6.17)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243163
<\sh> "There's apparently a new SRU process that allows you to take stable updates." hmm? did I miss something?
<DktrKranz> IIRC, no
<DktrKranz> IMO, there isn't a clear rule if a new upstream is suitable or not, it just depends how many changes it brings in and what kind of changes
<\sh> since I used 4 aspirin today to get rid of my headache...I don't want another one, just because of one package...
<DktrKranz> sounds reasonable :)
<\sh> DktrKranz: well, we will have the same discussion somehow for leonov in the future 8->
<DktrKranz> :)
<DktrKranz> we already have one for flashplugin-nonfree
<DktrKranz> but we can't do otherwise
<\sh> :)
<Ash-Fox> I swear, making LSB builds of anything is insanely difficult.
<pochu> it would be really useful to have binNMUs in Ubuntu for transitions...
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> \sh: There are some packages for which it's been decided new point releases are OK, but the upstream is known reliable and is known to ONLY put bug fixes in the point release.
<ScottK> \sh: It's not a free for all.  Postgresql is an example.
<\sh> ScottK: ok
 * \sh goes home now
<ScottK> bliZZardz: Feel free to ask your question, just do it here.
<bliZZardz> ScottK : that was a bug related Q - hence asked in #ubuntu-bugs
<ScottK> Ah. I'm not in #ubuntu-bugs.
<ScottK> Asking me there, won't get you much of an answer.
<bliZZardz> w.r.t bug #229575 - this looks like a valid request. i am able to find this right from feisty(not sure abt versions before that :) ) - should this be taken up during packaging?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229575 in python-cherrypy "cherrypy tutorial files in wrong directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229575
<bliZZardz> am not sure whether this is an upstream request or not
<pochu> bug 245594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245594 in soyuz "Please add binNMU capabilities to Soyuz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245594
<highvoltage> how strict is man age formatting in ubuntu?
<highvoltage> I've seen a few different layouts. is there a policy anywhere?
<sistpoty> hi folks
<highvoltage> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi highvoltage
<pochu> devfil: around?
<devfil> pochu: yes, I'm here
<sistpoty> oh, nice... with today's kde-related upgrade, kvirc once again shows highlights from the tray icon :)
<ScottK> bliZZardz: I'm sorry, I have gotten caught up in some stuff and don't have time to answer.
<warp10> There is a packaging request on launchpad for bzr-gedit. I was wondering if such a software should be merged with gedit-plugins, or rather go in another package.
<warp10> My concern is that merging it in gedit-plugins, would add a dep on bzr, that isn't interesting for normal, non-technical users. What's your opinion?
<SWAT> directhex: sorry for the delay, I was in transit. It's freeorion, which is GPL
<directhex> fnuh?
<directhex> oh, right, sorry
<directhex> i have a terrible memory, context is everything
<SWAT> directhex: -3 hours, just scroll up ;)
<directhex> SWAT, 3 hours is a lifetime!
<SWAT> directhex: it depends on gigi, which is lgpl (I'll just package that too)
<sistpoty> directhex: irc makes perceived time slower ;)
<directhex> sistpoty, i'm generally slow
<directhex> sistpoty, also easily confused when conversation carries on across physical locations
<SWAT> time is relative, at least to some physicists
<sistpoty> directhex: hah
<SWAT> directhex: any thoughts on my situation? ;)
<directhex> SWAT, seems packageable, but you'll be needing to split the package up to generate binary packages per-platform for the executable/libs and arch-independenct packages for the graphics/audio data (which doesn't need to vary per-platform)
<directhex> SWAT, this can (and should) be done from a single source package, but it increases the complexity of the packaging work. sorry about that.
<SWAT> directhex: no problem. The only issue is that I'll probably have to get it out of svn, so I'll build my own source package. I've built packages before, just for personal use. When the packages are done, what's the next step?
<directhex> SWAT, adding a new package? REVU i think. not sure. i've only worked on existing packages
<sistpoty> yep, revu please...
<SWAT> directhex: I'll get to work on it, thanks.
<sistpoty> !revu > SWAT
<ubottu> SWAT, please see my private message
<sistpoty> SWAT: and please also file a needs-packaging bug, if you haven't done so
<SWAT> sistpoty: thanks, I was already on that page :)
<sistpoty> heh
<directhex> generally, try to get the package "technically" right before bothering people with revu - try to use revu for help with correcting "housekeeping" things like correct formatting of debian/control or whatever
<directhex> making a package "work" repeatably is something you do via testing, not really via looking
<SWAT> directhex: I know ;)
<sistpoty> SWAT: oh, and in case you just now join revu-uploaders, I assume that persia would like to resync the keyring :P
<SWAT> sistpoty, directhex, thanks for your time.
<sistpoty> np
<siretart> sistpoty: is there a role email adress for motu-release?
<siretart> sistpoty: I need to contact motu-release as a team
<sistpoty> siretart: no
<sistpoty> siretart: I guess ubuntu-motu would be best
<laga> your nicks are confusingly similar.
<sistpoty> laga: that's because we studied at the same university, where login=si (student of informatik) + 2 from first name + 4 from last name
<laga> ah. i just have 1 + first name + last name at my university. i guess i'm lucky
<pochu> we have firstname.lastname
<pochu> :)
<RainCT> apt-cache really needs a -t option :(
<siretart> sistpoty: can I phone you in about 20 mins?
<sistpoty> siretart: sure
<highvoltage> how long have debdiffs been around? is it relatively new?
<directhex> i used to have initials + unique number signifying which number on the list you are with those initials (e.g. i had 5, a friend on the same course had 3), then the lst 2 year digits
<directhex> nowadays it's a 4-digit code for the department i was in when i started, plus a 4 digit uid
<sistpoty> highvoltage: afaict debdiffs were there already when I initially installed ubuntu (i.e. breezy)
<siretart> highvoltage: check /usr/share/doc/devscripts/changelog.gz. It seems to date from april 99
<RainCT> highvoltage: since 1999, it seems
<RainCT> heh
<sistpoty> *g*
<highvoltage> well, I think it's the coolest thing ever and didn't know about it until just a few months ago.
<sistpoty> hm... with LP's new ui, does anyone know where I can unsubscribe a team which I'm a member of (looking at bug #205735 atm)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205735 in mnemosyne "Please merge mnemosyne (universe) 1.0.1.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205735
<highvoltage> can I attach debdiffs to bugs that apply to packages in main?
<sistpoty> highvoltage: sure
<highvoltage> sistpoty: excellent.
<sistpoty> highvoltage: the procedure is identical, only the sponsors team is ubuntu-main-sponsors instead of ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<highvoltage> sistpoty: aah
<highvoltage> RainCT: I'm going to attempt to finish off a bug that you reported (bug 185171)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185171 in libgnome "gnome-open has no manpage" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185171
<sistpoty> aha, I have to click on "subscribe yourself", to have the choice to unsubscribe the sponsors team
<RainCT> highvoltage: great, feel free to ask if you've any question :)
<highvoltage> RainCT: I happen to have one right now...
<highvoltage> I see in the debian/rules file it says:
<highvoltage> DEB_INSTALL_MANPAGES_libgnome2-common += debian/gnome-options.7
<highvoltage> can I just add another line like that that ends with gnome-open.1 ?
<RainCT> highvoltage: yeah
<RainCT> but debian/gnome-open.1 rather
<highvoltage> RainCT: ok
<highvoltage> the old version was 2.23.3-0ubuntu1, so the new version should be 2.23.3-0ubuntu2, right?
<RainCT> highvoltage: and gnome-open is in libgnome2-0
<RainCT> right
<highvoltage> eesh. ok. I just went with libgnome as the bug report suggested.
<highvoltage> ah, but it seems right? libgnome-2.23.3
<highvoltage> ah I see there's a libgnome2.0 package. back to the drawying board then :)
<RainCT> highvoltage: yes, the libgnome source package creates many binary packages, one of which is libgnome2-0
<highvoltage> RainCT: aah
<highvoltage> may I gzip a debdiff before attaching it to a bug report?
<geser> highvoltage: how big is the debdiff?
<highvoltage> geser: 64KB uncompressed, 8KB compressed
<highvoltage> I suppose that's small enough to include as-is
<highvoltage> but I also don't want to bloat launchpad :)
<geser> me too, and a step less for the sponsor :)
<highvoltage> good point, uncompressed it is then
<highvoltage> launchpad can handle it :)
<highvoltage> so, if the debdiff is on the bug report, do I change the status to 'fix committed', or does that only happen when it actually gets merged with the ubuntu sources again?
<highvoltage> ah, I can probably just change it to "In Progress". that would make sense, I think
<highvoltage> why is the priority for the gnome-open manpage bug on wishlist?
<highvoltage> isn't it policy to have a man-page for every executable?
<laga> i thought that, too.
<laga> AFAIK, many ubuntu tools don't have man pages.
<laga> eg jockey
 * highvoltage made a comment about that on the bug
<highvoltage> maybe someone will answer :)
<highvoltage> it's the same for bug 160414 as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160414 in desktop-file-utils "missing man page for update-desktop-database" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160414
<Iulian> highvoltage: You might want to have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<highvoltage> so maybe there is reasoning behind it
<highvoltage> Iulian: thanks, will do so immediately
<highvoltage> Iulian: thanks, that is very helpful. imho, a "low" priority would be more appropriate than "wishlist"
<Iulian> highvoltage: Really, it doesn't make any difference if the priority of the bug is "wishlist" or "low"
<Iulian> highvoltage: If you're working on that bug I can change that for you if you want but it doesn't make any difference.
<highvoltage> Iulian: ok, no problem! no need to change them.
<highvoltage> Iulian: I guess that it just "feels wrong" to label a policy violation as a wishlist item
<highvoltage> but that's probably just me then,
<highvoltage> .
<Iulian> highvoltage: Well, some Ubuntu devs doesn't like binary packages without a manpage when sponsoring a new package.
<Iulian> highvoltage: + lintian will complain if it doesn't have a man page.
<ScottK> It's not just 'don't like' it's policy.
<Iulian> ScottK: Yea indeed.
 * ScottK will change it.
<highvoltage> ScottK: thanks, and sorry to be such a pest about it :)
<laga> ScottK: change what? change policy or priority?
<ScottK> Changed the priority to Low from Whishlist since it represents a minor defect in the packaging.
<RainCT> OT, can someone here vala? I'm wondering if it's worth to learn it
<tbielawa> hey all
<tbielawa> I got feedback on a REVU commit a bit back and I don't see where it applies. Can anyone help me resolve item 4:
<tbielawa> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2395
 * sistpoty looks
<emgent> heya
<sebner> huhu emgent our prospetive motu :)
<tbielawa> sistpoty, thanks
<sistpoty> tbielawa: it doesn't apply for upload 2395 at least
<tbielawa> sistpoty, I see it appears 2311. Thanks for clearing that up. I was confused
<sistpoty> np
<DktrKranz> sebner, are you crazy to "huhu" at yourself? :)
<sebner> DktrKranz: ????? O_o
<sistpoty> huhu sebner :P
<tbielawa> sistpoty, I've resolved everything but item 6. I did a find on the base directory and there's a lot of .py files which are +x and have a shebang.
<DktrKranz> sebner, I misread :D
<tbielawa> this will hurt to resolve
<sebner> sistpoty: yeah huh you too xD
<sebner> DktrKranz: rofl xD
<sistpoty> tbielawa: write a script to change these ;)
<tbielawa> sistpoty, the find command is my friend.
<sistpoty> heh
<tbielawa> I suppose I'll just find out which are /supposed/ to have a shebang when things stop working then, huh?
<sistpoty> tbielawa: maybe it might be a good idea to find out which scripts are meant to be executed directly?
<tbielawa> sistpoty, there is only one which you would actually execute, that I know of
<sistpoty> tbielawa: that's a good start ;)
<tbielawa> sistpoty, this task doesn't seem quite as insurmountable any longer. thanks
<sistpoty> you're welcome ;)
<sebner> sistpoty: do you know if a archive admin is around? They stole my syncs. ehm I mean my name isn't written there but auto-sync O_o
<sistpoty> sebner: blame pitti, as he accidantly ran autosync recently ;)
<crimsun> if only stealing autosync naming were the worst of our troubles.
<sebner> sistpoty: again? I mean, I filed syncs. They go ACK and an archive admin set it to Fix Released
<sebner> crimsun: xD, hey thanks for flash 10 beta2 :D
<sistpoty> sebner: not too sure, he told s.th. about "friday habits" earlier on on #ubuntu-devel
<sebner> lol
<sebner> kay
<sistpoty> sebner: however from your +packages page, do you really need more before you go for motu?
<sistpoty> ;)
<crimsun> sebner: thank RAOF not me.
<sebner> sistpoty: well there are only shown the last 50 ones but I have a deal with Luca to have 250 uploads before applying. Now I don't now how many I have. officially 200 uploads but they should be ~203
<sebner> crimsun: why? -- Daniel T Chen <crimsun@ubuntu.com>   Wed, 02 Jul 2008 23:29:04 -0400
<sistpoty> sebner: apply for motu! do it! that's an advice! *g*
<crimsun> sebner: because he's responsible for signing the source package and uploading.
<sebner> sistpoty: lol, no. first packing things from scratch. first easy package will be tomorrow on revu =) besides I'll think about me and my ubuntu future in my ireland holidays
<sebner> crimsun: ah nvm. so *also* thanks to you ;) finally I can use my keyboard again and play flash games xD
<sistpoty> sebner: oh, so you're trying to escape to ireland from motu? *g*
<sebner> sistpoty: maybe ^^ no to be honest I'm not happy at all with ubuntu rules etc
<sistpoty> sebner: with which rules are you not happy?
<sebner> sistpoty: nvm. I'll do a discussion with persia later
<sistpoty> (feel free to query me, if you don't want to discuss this in public
<sistpoty> +)
 * RainCT is reading the log..
<RainCT> about the gnome-open manpage bug's importance, for this package I agree that it should be Low
<geser> \o/ some quiet time for u-u-s soon :)
<sebner> geser: O_o
<RainCT> but if it was in universe I wouldn't be that sure, as the wiki says about importance Low «A bug that has a moderate impact on a non-core application »
<emgent> hello RainCT sebner geser sistpoty ecc.. ecc..
<geser> Hi emgent
<sistpoty> hi emgent:
<sistpoty> -:
<RainCT> hey emgent
<null_vector> ugh, installing libc failed during upgrade to intrepid
<RainCT> geser: hehe seems like that's a workaround for the "can't stop sebner" bug on staging.launchpad.net (which has already been deleted :()
<sebner> RainCT: xD
<geser> RainCT: there is still the screenshot :)
<RainCT> geser: yeah :)
<tbielawa> it seems like the kernel and virtualbox are always out of sync recently
<tbielawa> non-ose ftw I guess
<laga> dkms ftw
<tbielawa> kvm ftw
<tbielawa> though dkms does look like something I should look at in greater detail later
 * sistpoty must go to bed now.. gn8 everyone
<sebner> gn8 folks
<emgent> bye sebner
<nxvl> emgent: what are you doing on IRC, you should be drinking
<emgent> nxvl: lol
<emgent> nxvl: why ?
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> I did it the other way around :-)
<nxvl> emgent: because it's friday, and almost midnight at your tz
<emgent> nxvl: i know, but tomorrow i should work
<nxvl> ember: oh! ok, there you have a problem, i didn't say nothing in that case
<nxvl> :P
<emgent> hehehe :)
<DktrKranz> nxvl, almost midnight here too, but there's nothing at all... so I come back home :(
<emgent> hehe
<nxvl> DktrKranz: where in the world are you?
<DktrKranz> nxvl, italy
<nxvl> same as emgent
<nxvl> that's cool
<emgent> no, it`snt..
<nxvl> in peru there is always something to do
<emgent> nxvl: can i send Berlusconi & CO in Peru ? :)
<nxvl> to the point that sometime i don't do anything cause i'm sick of drinking
<DktrKranz> ember, no politics :)
<DktrKranz> nxvl, come tomorrow, you'll have to drink a lot
<emgent> DktrKranz: heheh ok
<nxvl> emgent: plese don't, we have to much with our politics
<DktrKranz> oh, I mean emgent, not ember (sorry for bogus ping)
<norsetto> I'd propose bug 245679 as BOTD
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245679 in lilypond "Newer lilypond can't be built from sources "the Ubuntu way"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245679
<nxvl> BOTD?
<norsetto> nxvl: Bug Of The Day, what else!?
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> Build Over Trunk Data?
<nxvl> :P
<emgent> Uploaded by nhandler
<nxvl> to much text to read for a classroom
<nxvl> i after my class
<nxvl> s/i/i'll/g
<beDrung> DktrKranz: Is there someting I have to do for bug #221205? I am not a MOTU, so I need someone who sponsors me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221205 in soundtouch "compiling pgAdmin from source gives an warning about underquoted soundtouch.m4 line" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221205
<DktrKranz> beDrung, I can upload it, but need to boot a hardy box to test it
<DktrKranz> I subscribe to it, so I keep track
<beDrung> normally setting a bug to fix released means that I need a sponsor. but this does not apply for sru?
<DktrKranz> fix released means fix is already in the archives
<beDrung> DktrKranz: ok
<beDrung> Does someone get a point of bug #245701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245701 in firefox "WentypinIIetNOSPACESnorSOMEletters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245701
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-05
<RainCT> good night
<crimsun> beDrung: application-specific keycode error?
<beDrung> crimsun: means: When typing I'lI get no spaces nor some letters
<crimsun> beDrung: and only in FF?
<beDrung> crimsun: I only asked because I could not read his description. but after adding spaces to it, I can understand it. ff is affected at least. we should ask him
<emgent> i go to sleep, night.
<null_vector> I'm adding a manpage to a package but the version is 0.7.6-8build1.  What should the new version be?
<dushara> what should be recorded in the Changelog for a new Ubuntu package? (There's an existing debian changelog with many entries)
<crimsun> null_vector: s/build/ubuntu/
<null_vector> thanks. forgot to mention previous build was a fake-sync hence the weird version
<crimsun> that's ok. :)
<crimsun> fakesync/rebuild-only, whatev
<Ash-Fox> http://ash-fox.quickfox.org/temp/glfrontierlsb - The weird problems one runs into when trying to make LSB binaries. I hate getting stuck on issues like this, looks like a problem with libc and gcc :<
<thrind> guys, i am ready to give up control of the wordpress-cli theme
<thrind> it currently resides at code.google.com/p/wordpress-cli
<thrind> or should I be trying elsewhere, hints are appreciated
<thrind> seriously, I am giving this code to you for free, just tell me how to give it to you. I don't want it anymore.
<RAOF> thrind: This isn't really a particularly likely chanel to want your code.
<laga> maybe talk to the wordpress guys if they want it? not sure why ubuntu-motu should maintain your code :)
<RAOF> At least, we're not actually (or necessarily) _coders_.  We don't (have to) write software, just package it.
<thrind> Thanks, I'm just asking. Thanks for responding. I'll ask WP, but they had an initial interest followed by a lot of packaging stuff. But thatnks
<RAOF> A saturday evening isn't likely to be a particularly responsive time on #ubuntu-motu :).
<RAOF> If all else fails, you can just leave it with some sufficiently permissive license; if anyone wants it, they can pick it up.
<thrind> Heh, I tried that; the GPL is included. I figured that someone would at least fork it, but no luck. the kids keep coming back whenever Safari changes
<RAOF> Right.  The only other thing you can do is have a prominent "I've abandoned this; feel free to contact me if you'd like to work on it, but I'm not going to fix it!" sign :)
<thrind> Not really. I have supported it for three years but have never had any input, so I thought I'd ask. Sorry for disturbing your eminence there, RAOF. Of course I wanted to be part of the ongoing effort.
<thrind> bah, upom rereading i was a bit hasty to the affront. Sorry.
<RAOF> That's OK.
<RAOF> Intent can be difficult to read on IRC.  I didn't really notice your affront, for example :)
<thrind> since it seems a bit slow here anyway... basically I had made this theme for wordpress (example: http://thrind.xamai.ca). Lots of people have used it, with varying success. Wordpress itself flirted with the idea of offering it as one of their standard templates. But it was not to happen. There is a fan base. The fan base is what I deal with mostly on email these days.
<\sh> thrind: so write on your homepage where you offer your themes, that you don't have any time nor interest to work further more on this, and that it's free for adoption by someone...the fanbase will step up or not ..
<\sh> if not, just leave it on the code.google.com page and let it rot
<\sh> that's the way of OSS
<thrind> I guess. It's just that I get a lot of 12-year olds who yearn for a simpler time, I suppose. I can't debug their PHP installs. Maybe the best thing is to put up a big banner of some sort
<bliZZardz> when creating the pbuilder env, is it necessary to specify the distro name(ubuntu-version)?
<bliZZardz> as in.. what is the difference between "pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd" and "pbuilder create --distribution <ubuntu_version> --othermirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu <ubuntu_version> main restricted universe multiverse" ?
<bliZZardz> persia, ROAF : you around?
<gnomefreak> crimsun: did you already upload flash 10 to Hardy? I have a bug on backporting them not hasnt been pushed since there are questions on how to support it (push asound-plugins or libflashsupport) -plugins is best idea but either way you are closing bugs on flash fixed in flash10 in Hardy so im confused.
<gnomefreak> crimsun: i dont have access to a Hardy box yet due to hard drive failed.
<laga> has flash 10 been released already?
<gnomefreak> laga: beta 2
<laga> yeah, i saw that. with full screen pop-ups. yay :)
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> I am trying a pdebuild, but the dependencies can never be fulfilled apparently because the packages are virtual?
<Laibsch> http://rafb.net/p/B8dEuW37.html
<Laibsch> what's even stranger is that http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libaqbanking20-dev is apparently not a virtual package at all
<wgrant> Laibsch: Ensure that universe is enabled in your pbuilder.
<Laibsch> Ah!
<Laibsch> That is probably it
<gnomefreak> how do i tell if PA is default what command is it?
<zoli2k> May I post PPA related questions on this channel?
<devfil> zoli2k: you should post it on #launchpad chan
<devfil> I think
<zoli2k> thanx
<Laibsch> wgrant: I enabled universe for pbuilder, updated it, but the result is still the same, I believe -> http://rafb.net/p/YHuTNm79.html
<geser> Laibsch: "pbuilder login" and check /etc/apt/sources.list if universe is really enabled
<Iulian> If I have a package with this version: pkg-0.1.0.alpha1.* how it should be in the debian/changelog file?
<Iulian> Is 0.1.0.alpha1-0ubuntu1 correct?
<geser> will there by later a version 0.1.0?
<geser> if yes, then something liek 0.1.0~alpha1-0ubuntu1 might be better
<rockstar> Where might I find a list of packages that are no longer in apt?
<Iulian> geser: Yes, there will be.
<Iulian> Thanks
<Iulian> geser: By the way, is this mentioned in the policy?
<geser> rockstar: you mean packages that you have installed but aren't in any repository anymore?
<rockstar> geser, well, it looks like the package I'm looking for has never been in the repos, even though I thought that at some point they were.
<geser> rockstar: aptitude and synaptic can show you a list of "obsolete" packages
<emgent> hello there
<Chipzz> anyone familiar with packaging php extensions here?
<Laibsch> rockstar: http://blog.leggewie.org/?p=24
<Laibsch> Maybe that can help you locate it
<ScottK-laptop> Any bzr fanboys around?  I have a problem and could use some help ...
<geser> ScottK-laptop: I use bzr, but I don't know if that's enough to help you, iirc #bzr is the channel for bzr
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> I got a branch using bzr get lp:...  I think bzr push is the right way to commit my changes, but I get "Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()"
<ScottK-laptop> Is bzr push right and if so, how to I commit something that makes a new directory?
<Adri2000> ScottK-laptop: bzr add your new directory, bzr commit, and bzr push?
<anteaya> how do i submit a bug for hardy?
<ScottK-laptop> I missed the bzr commit.
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<anteaya> is there a bug reporting site?  If so I haven't been able to find it so far.
<ScottK-laptop> Adri2000: Same error.
<ScottK-laptop> anteaya: launchpad.net has the bug tracker for Ubuntu.
<anteaya> ScottK-laptop, thank you for the keyword, i will use it in my search
<ScottK-laptop> anteaya: Just go to launchpad.net and click on Ubuntu (there's link off the main page).
<ScottK-laptop> It's under featured projects
<anteaya> found it thanks
<anteaya> now i just have to figure out what somebody else would call this bug so that i can search for it
<anteaya> thanks for the direction, ScottK-laptop
 * ScottK-laptop asks in #bzr
<ScottK-laptop> Can't do it without an SSH key registered on Launchpad.
<anteaya> sorry ScottK-laptop, was that last comment directed to me?
<ScottK-laptop> anteaya: No, my previous troubles with bzr.
<anteaya> ScottK-laptop, beg pardon
<ScottK-laptop> No.  It wasn't directed at you.
<Iulian> Uhmm, when I update my apt-file I get: "Can't get http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Contents-i386.gz"
<Iulian> Am I missing something?
<Iulian> Well, it cannot get anything.
<geser> Iulian: looks like there is only Contents for hardy but not hardy-updates
<Iulian> geser: Any idea how to change that?
<ScottK-laptop> slangasek: Would you be willing to New mercurial i386 in hardy-backports?  Because the arch-all bits are stuck in New mercurial is currently uninstallable on other archs if you have backports enabled.
<tbielawa> alo alll
<geser> Iulian: I guess you would need to talk to the soyuz devs
<Iulian> geser: Ah, okay.
<Iulian> Is this version 0.1.0.alpha1-0ubuntu1 correct? Because if I use 0.1.0~alpha1-0ubuntu1 in the changelog file lintian complains about it.
<Iulian> This is how it looks my orig tar: name-0.1.0.alpha1.orig.tar.gz
<cprov> Iulian: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/181312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181312 in soyuz "Please provide Contents-ARCH.gz for all pockets" [Medium,In progress]
<cprov> Iulian: it will be fixed next week.
<Iulian> cprov: Awesome - thanks.
<cprov> Iulian: np.
<bobbo> Can someone check if Bug #245828 needs to be fixed or not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245828 in xournal "Please merge xournal 0.4.2.1-0.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245828
<ScottK> bobbo: Did you subscrive ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<bobbo> ScottK: yes, a sponsor will decide when he/she looks at it?
<ScottK> bobbo: Yes.  That's sufficient.
<bobbo> ScottK: ok :)
<ScottK> That gets you in line and it's best to wait your turn.
<crimsun> err, I guess I'm a direct member of that team?  That doesn't make any sense.
 * crimsun fixes
<kostmo> could someone take a look at my pyrocket upload?  I have tested on intrepid, and I believe I fixed all the previous comments: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2707
<kostmo> here is the launchpad bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/242910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242910 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pyrocket" [Wishlist,In progress]
<mouz> On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete it says 'Verify that the package is not listed below as not needing a .desktop file'. I can not find such a list. Would anyone know where I can find it?
<RainCT> argh.. poor LP what are you doing to it :P
<RainCT> s/you/they ;)
<Iulian> I'm trying to build a package but I get some errors - http://pastebin.ca/1063260 (build log), http://pastebin.ca/1063263 (debian/rules file)
<Iulian> Does anyone have any ideas how to fix it?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Iulian: Looks like the Makefile is looking for Makefile.config -- maybe you have to create it before making?
<Iulian> Kopfgeldjaeger: I do have a Makefile.config.in file, even if I rename it to Makefile.config does not work.
<Iulian> Kopfgeldjaeger: It seems that I have to ./configure first but pretty confused in this part.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> have a look at the README/INSTALL file
<Iulian> Kopfgeldjaeger: I have to run autoconf first.
<Iulian> Kopfgeldjaeger: Any ideas how to call it in the rules file?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Iulian: before $(MAKE)?
<Iulian> Kopfgeldjaeger: Still doesn't work...
<geser> Iulian: where did you insert it (which target)?
<geser> I guess you would need to add it to the configure-stamp target
<Iulian> geser: Same error - Makefile:1: Makefile.config: No such file or directory
<Iulian> Well, I think the problem is not autoconf, it's Makefile.
 * Iulian has to ./configure it before make
<Iulian> No idea how to write that in the rules file.
<geser> put it before "touch configure-stamp" into the configure-stamp target
<Iulian> Same crap...
<Iulian> This is how it looks the debian/rules file now - http://pastebin.ca/1063323
<Iulian> It doesn't change anything...
 * Iulian is confused and asleep
<geser> Iulian: does it work when you do this steps manually?
<Iulian> geser: I tried that few days ago and it worked iirc. Let me try it again.
<Iulian> geser: Yea, it's working...
<geser> and the same steps inside debian/rules don't work?
<Iulian> geser: Maybe I'm missing something but don't know what.
<geser> me currently neither
<Iulian> Well, it's late here so I should really go to sleep.
<Iulian> Good night!
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-06
<RainCT> good night
<ion_> I’m sure spammers sincerely appreciate http://revu.tauware.de/uploaders.list :-)
<ion_> Could someone please review <http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=compcache>? Thanks.
<bliZZardz> QA target site(http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/) seems to be down
<wgrant> bliZZardz: Works for me.
<bliZZardz> ah! eternal damnation!
<wgrant> I could always add a firewall rule to block you if you really want it to be down.
<bliZZardz> :) ..and why would you do that
<kostmo> anyone available to review my pyrocket package?  Comments from previous submission have been addressed.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/242910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242910 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pyrocket" [Wishlist,In progress]
<ScottK> kostmo: The link to the package on REVU is the one that potential reviewers are most likely to be interested in.
<kostmo> I wasn't sure which I should give, the REVU package link is present on the launchpad bug, tho
<kostmo> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2707
<brandonperry> ScottK, the avscan package for hardy still needs updating for libclamav4 right?
<brandonperry> or am I not seeing something
<ScottK> brandonperry: It does.  There's a new upstream release that supports it that needs to be packaged.  Unfortunately the new avscan also needs a new libendeavour2, which also needs packaging.
<brandonperry> hrm
<ScottK> It's still broken in Intrepid too.
<ScottK> And the Debian Mainter just orphaned the package.
<brandonperry> ok
<ScottK> So if you like avscan, you might want to look into packaging the update ...
<brandonperry> well, I don't use it :-)
<ScottK> It'll probably get removed from Debian and I'll ask for removal in Ubuntu before Intrepid releases unless it gets fixed.
<brandonperry> prefer regualr clamscan
<ScottK> Nah.  Me neither.
<brandonperry> I found some free time, so I will look into it tomorrow (looking at the debian packages for libendeavour2 now
<ScottK> kostmo: Think about making your potential reviewer's life easier.  He's got to get the REVU link, so don't make him work harder.
<ScottK> brandonperry: Cool.  If you need advice or sponsorship (in Ubuntu, I'm not a DD), let me know.
<brandonperry> ok, thanks :-)
<kostmo> ScottK: gotcha
<kostmo> How does one clear out packages from the PPA?  I deleted all packages from my PPA, but it still rejects my uploads saying that that version "is already accepted in ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution"
<wgrant> kostmo: That isn't how Debian archives work.
<kostmo> ?
<kostmo> if I upload a package w/ a specific version to my personal package archive, is it there forever?
<wgrant> You can't upload the same version again.
<wgrant> If you could, it would break upgrades for anybody using your PPA.
<kostmo> ah i c
<mouz> On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/DesktopFiles it says 'Verify that the package is not listed below as not needing a .desktop file'. I can not find such a list. Would anyone (Riddell?) know where I can find it?
<kgoetz> hi motu. could i set python-launchpad-bugs to build and install against 2.4.4 instead of 2.5 with success?
<RainCT> thekorn: ^
<thekorn> kgoetz, sorry I'm not familiar with packaging, but python-launchpad-bugs is supposed to work with python2.4
<kgoetz> thekorn: i'll try changing the build+install deps to 2.4. thank you.
<RainCT> kgoetz: I'm not really familiar with the package, but changing the install deps should do
<RainCT> kgoetz: ... in the case you would want to install it on a system without python2.5
<RainCT> kgoetz: if you just want to use it with python2.4 but have 2.5 installed this should already be possible, as it is currently being build for both versions (or at least the version in Intrepid)
<kgoetz> RainCT: i dont have python2.5 (i'm running etch)
<RainCT> kgoetz: ah ok. yes, then just change them down
 * kgoetz suspects it'll be faster to install an ubuntu chroot then it will to backport half the world to run 5-a-d
<kgoetz> i'll be going with the chroot idea - i dont have a  good enough grip on 5-a-day (and its depends) to know which dependancies can be changed and which cant
<kgoetz> slightly ot - how much ram does a pbuilder instance take? i'm sort of wondering how much more disk thrashing i'll get by building all packages in pbuilders rather then in a chroot (i'll be doign scripted rebuilds of a package set)
<geser> kgoetz: pbuilder uses chroots by default
<kgoetz> geser: iirc "disposable" chroots though (as oposed to a shared chroot for all package builds, ala a buildd)
<geser> yes, pbuilder unpacks the base.tgz into a fresh dir and chroot there and removes it afterwards
<geser> if you have enough memory you can do it on a tmpfs
<kgoetz> how much memory would be 'enough'? 500mb? 1gb?
<geser> my tmpfs for my pbuilder is 2 GB and the build takes 600MB-1GB of it (depending on the package)
<geser> I've 4 GB in total
<geser> an other idea is to use sbuild with LVM snapshots
<kgoetz> might have to beef up my build system then. only got 512 in it
<kgoetz> i dont have lvm
<geser> pbuilder isn't that bad, but the unpacking of the base.tgz to the disk and the removal afterwards takes some time
<kgoetz> mmm. understandable
<gnomefreak> crimsun: im gonna be gone for most of today but can you please give your opinion on bug 235135 its about what to backport with flash 10 (PA or libflash...)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta and asound-plugins from Intrepid so we can drop libflashsupport and the crashes it causes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235135
<ScottK> kgoetz: I can pbuild most packages on a system with 256MB RAM, but it's pretty slow.  I wouldn't do more than one at a time though.
<kgoetz> ScottK cheers. so more ram ==good, but not required. i'll think about finding more for it :)
<ScottK> Eclipse won't build in less than 2GB, but other than that, I think I've been able to build most any package.
<kgoetz> Linux and OO.o will be the largest things i build (not that they are small)
<hefe_bia> LucidFox: Hi, could you have another look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=tomboy-blogposter ? I hope it's really ready now ;)
<LucidFox> hefe_bia> It's best to address all reviewers in general
<LucidFox> One reviewer may catch something the other doesn't, and vice versa
<hefe_bia> LucidFox: Ok, I see. Then - is it at all ok to actively ask for a review?
<ScottK-laptop> hefe_bia: Nominally about once a day unless it's a REVU day.  Then more often, but what you just posted will do for now.
<hefe_bia> ok, thanks.
<geser> hefe_bia: FTBFS for me
<geser> hefe_bia: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/25454/ for the error log
<hefe_bia> geser: thanks! I'll look into it. What system did you use to build? pbuilder?
<geser> intrepid pbuilder on AMD64
<brandonperry> anyone know why I would get this error?
<brandonperry> make: *** No rule to make target `--prefix=/usr', needed by `build'.  Stop.
<brandonperry> that is after ./configure
<bliZZardz> brandonperry : well - something to do with the library path setting
<bliZZardz> brandonperry : some lib file is missing
<brandonperry> hrm
<brandonperry> this is my first package, would you mind looking at the rules file to make sure it isn't syntactical?
<brandonperry> oh, wait
<brandonperry> I think I found it
<bliZZardz> :)
<DRebellion> Would somebody mind reviewing my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=monkeystudio Thanks ;)
<bliZZardz> brandonperry : what was the problem?
<brandonperry> well, I have another problem now, but I had the build commands in build: instead of build-stamp:
<bliZZardz> i read from somewhere that debian follows a unique election policy for packet mgmt - is it still in use?
<kgoetz> huh?
<hefe_bia> geser: Shame on me! I didn't test again after changing the manpage to lower case. I guess I have learned my lesson... Fixed version is in revu now.
<JDCarroll> ping
<JDCarroll> Anybody actually in here?
<Nafallo> .
<brandonperry> ScottK: you around?
<ScottK> Vaguely.
<brandonperry> I just finished packaging endeavour2
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> How'd it go?
<brandonperry> should I upload it to REVU?
<brandonperry> once I got past the learning curve, not a problem
<ScottK> No.  File an bug against the package tag it 'upgrade', attached the diff.gz to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors.
<ScottK> REVU is just supposed to be for brand new packages now.
<brandonperry> ok
<brandonperry> thanks
<ScottK> I'll try and take a look at it in the next day or two if no one else gets it first.
<ScottK> You can also upload it to the ubuntu-clamav PPA since you're a member.
<ScottK> You did join that team, right?
<brandonperry> uh, don't think so
<ScottK> If you do, you'll be able to upload stuff to it's PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav
 * ScottK runs of for a bit.
<brandonperry> done (attaching the diff)
<Laibsch> I was trying to recompile gnucash in a pbuilder environment and it failed: http://oss.leggewie.org/wip/gnucash_2.2.4-1ubuntu1_i386.build Is the package faulty or my pbuilder installation?  I don't really understand the errors I see and would appreciate some help
<sebner> Laibsch: dpkg-deb: building package `gnucash' in `../gnucash_2.2.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
<sebner>  <-- It didn't fail ;)
<Laibsch> Oh, really?
<Laibsch> I was suspicious and looked for the package but did not find it
<geser> Laibsch: yes, it was successfull
<Laibsch> all those "error messages" confused me
<Laibsch> Good to know
<geser> check /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<Laibsch> I'd rather not have a broken pbuilder ;-)
<Laibsch> Thanks guys
<Laibsch> Ah, right
<Laibsch> I checked ../*.deb as I am used to with plain debuild
<AstralJava> You can change that in /etc/pbuilderrc or ~/.pbuilderrc
<Laibsch> well, it's empty!
<Laibsch> But I have restarted the build
<Laibsch> Maybe that deleted the old file
<geser> no
<geser> Laibsch: does your pbuilder use /usr/src/pbuilder? then check /usr/src/pbuilder/results
<sebner> emgent: \o/
<emgent> hello there
<AstralJava> geser: Looks like it: -> extracting base tarball [/usr/src/pbuilder/base.tgz]
<AstralJava> Doesn't have to mean that, sure, but...
<Laibsch>  /usr/src/pbuilder/result it is
<RainCT> Is there some command to find all packages which I installed from Intrepid?
<RainCT> (nautilus crashes each time I select an icon and I guess that's because I pulled some libs from there recently)
<geser> RainCT: try apt-show-versions
<RainCT> geser: thanks
<Chipzz> RainCT: for individual packages, you can also use apt-cache policy
<Chipzz> anyone in here with experience wrt php extension packaging?
<nxvl> RainCT: have you some time to review a package for me?
<RainCT> nxvl: hm.. yea, I could have a look. What's the URL?
<nxvl> RainCT: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=augeas
 * nxvl HUGS RainCT 
<afflux> hi
<RainCT> nxvl: ./missing and ./ylwrap aren't part of augeas itself, or? (they have different copyright holders)
<jpds> Can Debian packaging be licensed under a license such as the BSD license?
 * nxvl looks
<ion_> Yes AFAIK, i’d suggest using the same (free) license as the upstream.
<nxvl> right
<nxvl> i didn't notice them
 * nxvl changes
<jpds> ion_: Cheers.
<RainCT> nxvl: egrep rules ;)  /me always uses "egrep -ri copyright *" to find the authors and if the list is very long later adds "| grep -v known_author1 | grep -v known_author2 | etc.." to ensure that he hasn't missed anyone
<nxvl> RainCT: i was using a different script, thanks for the suggestion!
<RainCT> nxvl: also, you say where the LGPL is, but not where to find the GPL
<RainCT> (I mean the "On Debian systems,.." line)
<nxvl> right
 * RainCT also notes that he uses to remove the "you should have received a copy..." part of the *GPL headers -- but that's just me :)
<RainCT> nxvl: you have't addressed norsetto's point about the package descriptions being messy
<nxvl> yes, i did
 * nxvl rechecks
<RainCT> nxvl: augeas-tools and libaugeas-dev start with "this package" and later has "augeas is"; libaugeas0 and augeas-lenses have it in the inverted order (which is way more common)
<nxvl> RainCT: uploading new version with the suggestions
<RainCT> nxvl: and you can remove lines 3-7 from debian/rules
<RainCT> ah, nvm if you've already uploaded it
<nxvl> changed anyway in case i need to upload more versions of it
<nxvl> :D
<RainCT> ok.. building
<dushara> Would like to add/maintain packages in http://sinhala.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/i386/hardy/ could anyone be a mentor?
<nxvl> RainCT: revu already got last version
<RainCT> -    - Fix configuration file path for grub (Debian systems only).
<RainCT> +    - Fix configuration file path.
<nxvl> RainCT: but is a debian systems change
<nxvl> RainCT: the original was a RedHat based sistems change
 * RainCT ment why you have reverted the changelog entry.. the larger one was better
<nxvl> oh
<nxvl> yes
<nxvl> it should be larger one
 * nxvl checks
<nxvl> oh, you are right
 * nxvl reverts
<nxvl> reverted and uploading
<nxvl> RainCT: changes are already in revu
<RainCT> uhm.. shouldn't "editing" be "edition" in the description?
<nxvl> RainCT: on which of them?
<RainCT> jpds: "Augeas is a configuration editing tool" is this right?
<nxvl> RainCT: it's a c&p from upstream
<nxvl> RainCT: http://augeas.net/
<RainCT> well, upstream doesn't need to be right.. although perhaps it is
<RainCT> nxvl: I haven't noticed it before but I guess the second paragraph in the libaugeas0 description should either be in all other descriptions or be removed from there. and in augeas-lenses paragraph 2 and 3 say basically the same :P
<RainCT> nxvl: it looks quite good otherwise, I just need to test-install the .deb's once aptitude finishes what it is doing right now
<nxvl> mmm i don't remember why i change the -lenses description that way
<nxvl> but you are right, they say the same in different works
<nxvl> and the libaugeas0, yes, it needs to be removed
<nxvl> that's explained on the 1st paragraph
<RainCT> argh.. there's a nice bug in gdebi :P
<RainCT> it says [y/N] when it asks for confirmation, but doesn't accept "y" (only the localized version, "s" for Sí)
<nxvl> that's why i use my system in english and not in spanish
<nxvl> :D
<RainCT> well, one of the reasons I do it the opposite is that this way I can find bugs :P
<nxvl> yes, but if you got an error, in english is easier to find a solution using google
<nxvl> :P
<RainCT> and I use ugly paths with spaces and special characters for the same reason.. so when I test a program or write one myself, if it doesn't properly support  unicode paths I will notice it :P
<RainCT> (well, but only for my data, which I usually check with nautilus.. the development stuff has nice, one word paths, as else I'd get mad :P)
<RainCT> anyway.. how can I check if augtools is working? :P
<nxvl> yes, but it's a matter of "i want it to work for me" vs "i want to destroy it"
<RainCT> nxvl: <RainCT> anyway.. how can I check if augtools is working? :P
#ubuntu-motu 2009-06-29
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205915/
<ethana2> I'm new at this, how do I get rid of those errors and warnings?
<directhex> ethana2, lintian-info --tags $foo
<directhex> e.g. lintian-info --tags dh-clean-k-is-deprecated
<directhex> will tell you in detail what to do for each lintian error
<ethana2> I don't think all my errors are lintian errors though
<ethana2> at least not the fatal ones..
<ethana2> how do I make it ignore gpg signing stuff?
<RAOF> ethana2: pass "-us -uc" to debuild; that's "don't sign the source" and "don't sign the changes", respectively.
<ethana2> ahhhh
<ethana2> I had the -us..
<RAOF> That'll get rid of the debsign error, by not calling debsign :)
<ethana2> RAOF: thanks
 * ethana2 does it
<ethana2> The following packages are BROKEN:
<ethana2>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<RAOF> The interesting error is after that.  Pastebin time!
<ethana2> hmm
 * ethana2 pastebins all of it
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205930/
<RAOF> pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: xautomation which is a virtual package
<directhex>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: xautomation which is a virtual package.
<ethana2> what's a virtual package?
<directhex> one which doesn't exist
<ethana2> should I just remove it from the project files?
<RAOF> Most likely you're missing Universe in your pbuilder?
<ethana2> I don't know..
<ethana2> but it is a universe package I guess
<ethana2> brb
<ethana2> back
<kb9vqf_> How do you remove a package from REVU?  I was typing too fast and uploaded to REVU instead of my PPA...
<ajmitch> packages can be archived there if you tell us which one
<kb9vqf_>  	 kchmviewer-kde3
<StevenK> -kde3 ?
<StevenK> Eeek
 * ajmitch doesn't see it there yet
<kb9vqf_> ajmitch: strange...it's showing up here: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/u/kb9vqf
<kb9vqf_> StevenK: Yup, it's one of those old KDE3 packages, bound for the KDE3 PPA... ;-)
<ajmitch> kb9vqf_: ah, I thought you meant that you'd just uploaded it, and it is archived there
<ajmitch> nuked now
<kb9vqf_> sorry for the confusion...and thanks! :-)
<kb9vqf_> BTW I went ahead and uploaded 389 directory server packages to REVU, just in case I can't get it in upstream in time for Karmic
<ajmitch> I saw that
<kb9vqf_> I tried to implement your earlier suggestions...we'll see if Debian likes them or not
<ajmitch> which ones were they? :)
<kb9vqf_> ${shlibs:Depends}
<kb9vqf_> instead of all the individial lib depends
<kb9vqf_> Needed -0ubuntu1
<ajmitch> right, that's fairly standard
<ajmitch> -0ubuntu1 is good, but probably not if you're culling all the previous changelog entries
<kb9vqf_> I thought I read somewhere that you are supposed to cull them?
 * kb9vqf_ doesn't remember where
<ajmitch> I'm not a big fan of rewriting history especially when building on the work of others
<ajmitch> others will disagree with me, I'm sure
<kb9vqf_> Yeah, it didn't feel right to me either--that's why I kept Michele in the control file as original uploader
<kb9vqf_> Michele mentioned that he won't be able to work on anything until September, so I guess it's a good thing that I started work on it
<ajmitch> probably, since I doubt I'd have found time to pick it up again
<ajmitch> now you just need to find some friendly reviewers to bribe
<Hobbsee> hint: offer beer
<ajmitch> sounds like Hobbsee is thirsty
<ajmitch> it's great when 30k of a 40k diff is just the license text
<kb9vqf_> :)
<kb9vqf_> I'm doing a final rebuild test now, just to make sure it all works
<ajmitch> I can at least review the easy ones, which are the various libraries & don't require any setup
<kb9vqf_> Sure...try svrcore and all the mozilla libs
<kb9vqf_> Those, along with JSS, haven't changed for the past five years (!)
<kb9vqf_> In some cases, they're even older...
<ajmitch> yeah, I've still got copies of them around from my work, I remember having to play around with pkg-config
<kb9vqf_> if you find anything wrong, poke me at kb9vqf_ (*with* the underscore--my laptop screen died from the lightning EMP so I'm on my server for now)
<ajmitch> it's the java packaging that scares me
<ajmitch> ouch
<ajmitch> I take it you got the servers up & running again?
<kb9vqf_> Yeah, after $1500 worth of new parts
 * kb9vqf_ hopes his insurance will handle it
<kb9vqf_> One server mainboard, two CPUs, one hard disk, one video card, and various miscillaneous items
<ajmitch> not fun
<kb9vqf_> 10 days of downtime...priceless :)
<ajmitch> 10 days is a long time for anyone
<kb9vqf_> No kidding!  Fortunately my laptop still worked (flickering, but working) during most of that time
<kb9vqf_> Hopefully it didn't kill 389 ds in Karmic
<kb9vqf_> timewise, that is
<ajmitch> how far down did you do the renaming?
<ajmitch> I still see a few .jar files with fedora-ds in the name, looking at the diffs
<kb9vqf_> It's still the fedora ds tarball, but the packaging is pretty much completely renamed
<kb9vqf_> That was, I can just plop in the new 389 tarball when it is released and the users shouldn't notice the difference
<ajmitch> so just package names, not binary names?
<kb9vqf_> Correct
 * ajmitch will have to build it all & try it out
<kb9vqf_> It really only affects the ds core and the consoles
<kb9vqf_> I'm building it all here:
<kb9vqf_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-389-directory-server/+archive/ppa
<ajmitch> the other libraries should be fine
<kb9vqf_> Should have it all up by tomorrow (hopefully)
<ajmitch> great
<kb9vqf_> Yeah, someone put together a team, so things should keep moving :)
<ajmitch> lp team?
<kb9vqf_> Yeah
<kb9vqf_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-389-directory-server
<kb9vqf_> Michele is a member
 * ajmitch should join also
<kb9vqf_> Kai-Cheung Leung really wants to see it in Karmic...he's the one that set the team up and transfered control to me
<ajmitch> ubuntu-directory team hasn't exactly served its intended purpose
<kb9vqf_> Heh
<ajmitch> it's mostly been a bug contact for packages
 * kb9vqf_ needs to get to bed...early day tomorrow at work
<wgrant> ubuntu-directory did nothing, and now ubuntu-server has taken over its domain.
<micahg> ping mdeslaur
<mdeslaur> micahg: yeah?
<micahg> I was wondering if it's worth filing a CVE report bug for something that I know will be fixed and released asap
<micahg> mdeslaur: ^^
<mdeslaur> micahg: If it's a new issue that has a CVE number and is in main, we usually follow them in our cve tracker
<mdeslaur> what cve?
<micahg> cve-2009-2210
<micahg> It's still mostly unpublished
<micahg> but there is a bug # in the mozilla bugtracker
<mdeslaur> micahg: that was fixed in thunderbird 2.0.0.22?
<mdeslaur> micahg: we just published it http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-782-1
<mdeslaur> micahg: but the particular cve number is not in the advisory as it probably wasn't public when we released
<micahg> ah
<micahg> I guess I was panicking for nothing :)
<micahg> but in general, should I open an issue if it's not fixed yet, but I know it will be
<mdeslaur> micahg: you can open a bug if you'd like, you can also take a look at our cve tracker: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-cve-tracker
<mdeslaur> our plan is to eventually automate the opening of bugs when we get new cves in our tracker
<micahg> Would the cves be added automatically?
<mdeslaur> yes, eventually
<micahg> ok
<micahg> is there anything I can do now to help?
<mdeslaur> micahg: what type of help are you willing/able to do?
<micahg> add them in the mean time for some packages?
<micahg> what's needed?
<mdeslaur> you could open bugs for CVEs for packages that are in universe
<mdeslaur> that way, people would notice which packages need to be fixed
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I generally watch for mantis and phpmyadmin
<mdeslaur> cool
<micahg> I'll be opening ones for phpmyadmin later tonight probably
<ajmitch> mdeslaur: how is universe security going?
<micahg> eventually, I'd like to help make the patches as well
<mdeslaur> micahg: I'll probably do updates for phpmyadmin in my spare time soon
<mdeslaur> micahg: that would be cool
<mdeslaur> ajmitch: we don't get much community involvement.
<mdeslaur> ajmitch: maybe one or two packages a week get some debdiffs submitted
<ajmitch> that's rather low, how can that be improved?
<micahg> mdeslaur: how would I use the Ubuntu CVE tracker?
<mdeslaur> ajmitch: we had a session about it last UDS...we (the security team) will try and give some irc sessions about it, and some other stuff
<mdeslaur> ajmitch: we may also create a "universe package of the week" type of thing to try and get people interested
<mdeslaur> micahg: you need to check out the tree with bzr, have you used bzr before?
<ajmitch> ok, I'm guessing it's something you could target to the existing MOTUs & community
<micahg> yes
<mdeslaur> micahg: if you check out the tree, there's a readme file in there that explains all the tools and the queries you can perform
<mdeslaur> basically, in the active directory, there's one file per CVE number
<mdeslaur> the retired directory contains CVEs that we fixed
<mdeslaur> and the ignored directory are for CVEs we ignore (they're not for us)
<mdeslaur> there are some tools in the scripts directory to print out reports for a particular package
<micahg> cool
<mdeslaur> so you can do something like ./scripts/pkg_status thunderbird
<mdeslaur> check out the readme file, it's full of examples
<mdeslaur> I need to go to bed now as I'm falling asleep
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks for your help mdeslaur
<mdeslaur> np micahg, let me know how it goes
<mdeslaur> ajmitch: yes, existing MOTUs...and also we wanted to mention on the "how to become a motu" wiki page that producing some security updates is a good way to become familiar with a bunch of tools
<sdeb> hi , i want anaconda instead or beside ubuntu installer ?
<sdeb> ubottu: tell sdeb about motu
<ubottu> sdeb, please see my private message
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Good morning Daniel!
<dholbach> heya iulian!
<fabrice_sp> Good morning dholbach !
<dholbach> hey fabrice_sp
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hiya ajmitch
<ajmitch> dholbach: how was your weekend?
<dholbach> very good, I even got some of my tax return done! :)
<ajmitch> yay!
<dholbach> how was yours?
<ajmitch> I even got some sponsoring done, though I don't think I really got much other ubuntu stuff in
<dholbach> sponsoring! :)
<ajmitch> fairly boring & quiet, in other words :)
 * dholbach takes the dog for a run - see you in a bit
<ajmitch> I have to catch up to your karma somehow!
<dholbach> hehe
<ajmitch> close to 4k in the last month or two is a good start
<qiyong> karmic is the 9.10 ?
<qiyong> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<geser> good morning
<ajmitch> hi geser
<iulian> Hello geser.
<\sh> moins
<ajmitch> hi \sh
<geser> Hi \sh
<stefanlsd> is revu working ok?
<stefanlsd> submitted a new version of a package and didnt hear anything...
<ajmitch> package name?
<ajmitch> stefanlsd: if you could give me any more info, it'd be appreciated :)
<stefanlsd> ajmitch: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gears
<ajmitch> ok, for some reason it didn't like your signature on the last upload
<stefanlsd> ajmitch: oh did update my key a couple weeks ago on LP?  maybe revu hasnt pulled the new one?
<ajmitch> it hasn't
<stefanlsd> ajmitch: ok. anything i need to do?
<ajmitch> let me check the current procedures for updating keys :)
<wgrant> Log in, IIRC.
<ajmitch> wgrant: does that pull in updated keys & not merely new ones?
<stefanlsd> am logged in, let me try relog
<wgrant> ajmitch: No idea.
<ajmitch> worth a try anyway
<ajmitch> the keyring is dated may 16, which seems to be too long ago
<stefanlsd> ajmitch: ok. re-logged in. anything change?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> I can try & do a manual update
<wgrant> ajmitch: Sure that's the right keyring?
<ajmitch> it appeared to be
<ajmitch> no, you're right
<ajmitch> uploaders.gpg vs data/uploaders.gpg
<ajmitch> just to confuse me
<ajmitch> stefanlsd: hopefully gears will get accepted on the next try
<stefanlsd> ajmitch: 7A66BA46 should of been the key i signed with and my current key you should have in revu.   will try again :)
<ajmitch> stefanlsd: it appeared to have worked now
<stefanlsd> ajmitch: aah. yeah. just got a notification :)
<ajmitch> good
<stefanlsd> ajmitch: thanks for the help!
<ajmitch> no problem :)
<gaspa> Laney: hi, news on new ghc version?
<Laney> gaspa: no, but you can reply to that bug and ask Simon for an update if you like
<gaspa> of course, which bug?
<Laney> bug 382803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382803 in ghc6 "fix random segfaults when using ForeignPtr" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382803
<Laney> it would probably be better to email him directly though rather than spamming LP I guess
<gaspa> yup
<Laney> you could CC kaol@debian and ask if he's going to update when it releases too
<Laney> if it's more than a couple of weeks longer we should consider staying with .3 and that patch
<gaspa> Laney: uh, late.... well, i'll do if he will reply.
<gaspa> thanks, anyway.
<Laney> well there's still a long time to go until FF
<Laney> no worries
<gaspa> geser: I wont ask you any more give-back, are you happy ? :D
<Laney> gaspa: please cc me if you haven't sent it yet
<gaspa> Laney: he already replied: "Will discuss with the development team today."
<Laney> oh, speedy
<gaspa> really. :P
<\sh> thekorn: ping -> #leonov pls :)
<AnAnt> Hello, it seems that the -ubuntu2 release of sl-modem is one of causes of this bug LP 375148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375148 in sl-modem "no more /dev/ttySL0 device node" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375148
<AnAnt> in that release Ubuntu removed a modprobe conf file that creates a static device (mknod /dev/slamr0)
<AnAnt> I understand that creating static devices is not allowed in Ubuntu
<AnAnt> but the problem is that sl-modem code doesn't dynamically create devices
<AnAnt> and it isn't really maintained upstream (they just accept patches)
<AnAnt> and I understand from them that sl-modem code shouldn't use udev because of license problems
<AnAnt> anyone can suggest a solution for this mess ?!
<dholbach> who could imagine running a session about "simple packaging from scratch" (maybe dh7?) at UDW? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<dholbach> I'd really appreciate if somebody stepped up to do it :)
<AnAnt> dholbach: is this dh7 trying to be CDBS like ?
<AnAnt> dholbach: I saw a rules file using dh7 , they just do dh_* something like that
<directhex> AnAnt, except overriding dh7 requires 87% fewer chicken sacrifices
<AnAnt> directhex: huh ? what's chicken sacrifices ?
<Laney> when is UDW?
 * Laney should just click the link
<dholbach> AnAnt: you will find that in a lot of cases /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/rules.tiny will do what you want and you'll just need something like /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/rules.simple
<dholbach> Laney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep Aug 31st to Sep 4th
<dholbach> AnAnt: but CDBS will cut the deal too :)
<Laney> I'll do it
<Laney> packaging hello with dh7
<Laney> ;)
 * dholbach hugs Laney
<dholbach> you're a hero
<AnAnt> man I don't feel comfortable with this !
<dholbach> Laney: you get to pick a slot :-)
<AnAnt> it's like you dunno what's going on
<Laney> dholbach: is there going to be a session about setting up pbuilder and such like?
<directhex> AnAnt, turn on DH_VERBOSE to watch it - and everything it's doing can be trivially overridden
<dholbach> Laney: I'll do it in GETTING STARTED
<AnAnt> ok
<Laney> dholbach: after that then?
<Laney> also, I just looked at the rules file for hello. Does this predate debhelper?
<dholbach> Laney: as you like it - first come, first pick the slot :)
<Laney> ok, 1800 on the first day then
<dholbach> Laney: there#s hello and hello-debhelper
<dholbach> Laney: shall I add you then?
<Laney> please do
<dholbach> will do :-)
<Laney> ah, this is more like it
<Laney> hello-dh7
<AnAnt> dholbach: can any Ubuntu derivative be added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases ? I see unofficial variants there
<dholbach> AnAnt: just do it - I see no reason for you not to and don't know if there's anybody "maintaining the page"
<AnAnt> dholbach: well, karmic is mentioned there, so there is someone maintaining it I think
<dholbach> sure, just do it
<mok0> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> mok0: pong
<mok0> dholbach: hey, you are a launchpad hacker, right?
<dholbach> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<mok0> The sponsor queue is full of entries from Debian, that really can't be sponsored by us. Is is possible to make a script to automatically unsub from those?
<dholbach> try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.subscriber=ubuntu-main-sponsors and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.subscriber=ubuntu-universe-sponsors :-)
<mok0> dholbach: huh?
<dholbach> mok0: it just lists Ubuntu bugs
<mok0> dholbach: ah now I see... :-) I was looking to unsub to clean up the list
<dholbach> mok0: the parts of the LP API for unsubscribing teams from bugs is very new so I haven't used those parts yet
<mok0> dholbach: OK, I understand.
<mok0> dholbach: I also want to consult with you re. bazaar
<mok0> dholbach: if you have time
<dholbach> mok0: sure
<mok0> dholbach: OK, so if you look at sahana sources at sf.net it is divided into several CVS "components"
<dholbach> mok0: did you want to package it from CVS?
<mok0> dholbach: no I want to import it to LP, like you have done with the civic thing
<dholbach> oh, that's something that asomething did
<mok0> dholbach: just wondering if it needs 3 different imports
<dholbach> hm, good question - maybe we need one sahana super project and subprojects for the others?
<dholbach> dunno if that's too complicated though
<mok0> dholbach: how do you manage merging the ubuntu and trunk branches?
<dholbach> mok0: not at all :-/
<dholbach> they don't share history
<mok0> dholbach: I see the ubuntu branch only has debian/
<dholbach> we just stored the packaging in the branch
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> bzr bd -- -S -us -uc will use the watch file to build a source package for you
<dholbach> (bzr-builddeb)
<mok0> dholbach: Hm, isn't it supposed to be real smart so you can merge the packaging with an updated upstream clone?
<mok0> dholbach: like, the dailydeb thing?
<mok0> dholbach: using the watch file kinda defeats the purpose of having upstream sources mirrored in LP
<dholbach> mok0: I know, I'd love to see us use full-source-from-vcs instead of tarballs :-)
<dholbach> ask james_w about it :)
<mok0> dholbach: ok, I will... I tacitly assumed you were doing it like that
<mok0> dholbach: thanks for your time!
<mok0> dholbach: I will see what I can find out and let you know
<dholbach> mok0: asomething started the branch and since he was tracking the stable tarball of civicrm, I thought "ok, let's just do it like that"
<Laney> there's funny things like autogen.sh though
<mok0> Laney: is that a comment re: this discussion?
<dholbach> mok0: I'll spruce up the wiki page about it some more, so we can see which parts of the ./packages/ we need to package in the long run
<Laney> mok0: yes
<mok0> Laney: ah ok :-)
<Laney> so it's not as easy as pulling the vcs history
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=311 is my thoughts about it :)
<mok0> Laney: the autogenerated files ought not to be part of the repo
<mok0> Laney: I mean the VCS
<dholbach> mok0: WORD!
<mok0> dholbach: thanx
<Laney> mok0: they aren't, but they are part of the tarball
<Laney> that's the problem
<mok0> Laney: right...
<mok0> Laney: when you build from the VCS you should always do autoreconf
<Laney> yes
<Laney> it makes it an extra step which means that we differ from what upstream releases
<mok0> Laney: I go through a great deal of trouble keeping the autogen stuff out of my VCS managed stuff
<Laney> as you should
<mok0> Laney: I think from a packaging perspective, the correct thing is to ignore it if it's present
<mok0> Laney: but there are mountains of stuff like that when you start using VCS'es for packaging
<iulian> mok0: Hey.  Have you installed cadabra (from revu) to see if it works?  I'd like to upload it, if that's OK with you but not before I see it working.  Unfortunately, I don't have a Karmic box to test packages. :-(
<mok0> iulian: no I haven't... I haven't had the time
<iulian> Ouh
<mok0> iulian: neither do I... could it be run inside a chroot?
<iulian> mok0: Yea, but I don't have one with X installed.
<mok0> iulian: I didn't try compiling it for jaunty
<mok0> iulian: but I suppose it can be done
<iulian> Yup
 * iulian prefers and up-to-date Karmic system.
<iulian> s/and/an/
<iulian> Well, I'll see what I can do.  I believe it works but I just want to be sure.
<iulian> Thanks mok0.
<mok0> iulian: for a user-land application like cadabra release shouldn't really matter
<mok0> iulian: it requires a library "modglue" but that made it into jaunty :-)
<mok0> cadabra didn't cut the FF otherwise it would have been there too
<iulian> Heh, cool.  I didn't know that.
<iulian> OK, so, should I upload?
<mok0> iulian: if you think the package is ok, yeah
<iulian> Great.
<mok0> iulian: If there are bugs in it, we'll find out soon enough :-P
<iulian> mok0: I've reviewed it this morning as well.  Having said that, I hope I haven't missed anything, but yeah, like you said, we'll find out soon.
<mok0> iulian: Great. I hope to start some revu'ing soon
<mok0> iulian: karmic is requiring more work than usual due to the gcc44 toolchain
<mok0> iulian: I've been fixing lots of FTBFS'es this time
<iulian> mok0: Cool.  I'll have a look at some FTBFS when I have some spare time.  I have been a bit busy lately so I have been falling behind a bit on the Ubuntu front. :(
<mok0> iulian: you can only do as much as you can
<mok0> dholbach: nice read, holy cows!
<dholbach> mok0: most of my ideas around it haven't changed :)
<mok0> dholbach: I'm using git for my packaging, locally, and the workflow is quite effective.
<mok0> dholbach: I'd like to try out bzr, but it doesn't seem to give me the same options
<mok0> dholbach: the "a branch is a directory" paradigm rubs against me
<dholbach> really? :)
<mok0> dholbach: yes, really :-)
<dholbach> "bzr branch trunk my-new-feature" became really intuitive for me already
<mok0> dholbach: ... and you have parallel directories?
<dholbach> yes
<mok0> dholbach: I don't like it
<mok0> dholbach: In git, the directory is just a container of your branch
<mok0> dholbach: when you switch to another branch, the content of the directory changes
<mok0> dholbach: (except for files not under control)
<mok0> dholbach: which means you have all your branches right there in the same directory
<dholbach> I'm not saying "there's only my way and everybody else is just nuts", but as branching for me is relatively cheap, I do it whenever I feel like it and do all operations only on the branch I'm working on right now... the "bzr pull ../other-branch" afterwards is easy enough too
<mok0> dholbach: it's probably just my ignorance, but it seems bzr is always getting in the way of what I want to do
<mok0> dholbach: and the extra commit you need to do after pulling trunk's changes drives me crazy :-)
<dholbach> I don't get that feeling :)
<dholbach> hu?
<dholbach> bzr pull   doesn't give you uncommitted changes
<mok0> dholbach: oh?
<Laney> bzr merge does though
<dholbach> right
<mok0> dholbach: afair I always have to do a commit when I update my branch with trunk's changes
<mok0> Hm, perhaps that's it
<mok0> In git, you can only do a merge when your branch is committed, but then it commits everything for you again
<mok0> Anyway, I would like to learn how to be productive using bzr
<AnAnt> mok0: I've been using git for a week or so now, I find it cooler than bzr indeed
<dholbach> mok0: so I should chase somebody up to give a UDW session about it? :)
<iulian> mok0: cadabra has just been uploaded to NEW.
<mok0> dholbach: that's a great idea!
<mok0> dholbach: btw, I can repeat my session
<dholbach> mok0: that'd be sweet
<mok0> iulian: great! Thanks!
<dholbach> mok0: you can still just grab a slot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep :-)
<mok0> dholbach: it was fun, there was a good crowd there
<dholbach> fantastic
<stefanlsd> iulian: i've been wanting to ask this - did you forward the message to the ubuntu-motu list, or is that an automated thing?
<mok0> Wiki button "Save Changes" should be changed to "I'm felling lucky!"
<RainCT> OT, is there some easy way to know how much traffic I use on a network interface?
<joaopinto> RainCT, iptraf ?
<dholbach> mok0: thanks muchly!
<mok0> RainCT: netstat?
<iulian> stefanlsd: Forwarded.
<jpds> RainCT: vnstat
<mok0> bbl
<RainCT> joaopinto, mok0, jpds: thanks
<stefanlsd> iulian: oh ok. thought so. is it required. or just something everyone does...?
<iulian> stefanlsd: It's good to forward the message to the list so that everybody knows what you've uploaded from revu.
<stefanlsd> iulian: ok. cool. was just wondering if it was a rule, or just something we do. thx
<masterkernel> RainCT: got time for a review? :)
<masterkernel> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kernelcheck
<RainCT> masterkernel: Not really, I'm busy with something else. By the way, I'd be interested to an answer to the Debian thread
<RainCT> Ubuntu is pretty much the same as Debian
<masterkernel> which Debian thread?
<masterkernel> the wnpp one?
<gaspa> dholbach: there will be Loco sessions this time? (about UDW)
<slytherin> ttx: was that you who gave back eclipse?
<dholbach> gaspa: you mean sessions in more than one language?
<gaspa> dholbach: yes.
<ttx> slytherin: I've nothing to do with Eclipse, I don't even get your question :)
<dholbach> gaspa: I'll do a call for participation once the schedule is a bit fuller, but yes, I'd love to get as much translated as possible
<dholbach> :-)
<gaspa> cool
<gaspa> :)
<alkisg> Hi, I'd like to have something like a PPA but on my own server. My main concern is that the server will be remote, and each package will be >100Mb, so I want to be able to only send the changes every time I change something. What should I use for that, reprepro?
<mok0> alkisg: as long as the upstream source packages stays the same, you only upload diffs
<alkisg> mok0: that's for launchpad, right? I'd like to have my *own* server to host the apt repository...
<mok0> alkisg: same thing
<alkisg> mok0: ok, but what software will need to be runinng on the server ?
<mok0> alkisg: that is, if your server has a buildd
<mok0> alkisg: afaik, reprepro should be able to work like you want
<mok0> alkisg: the server will already have a copy of orig.tar.gz so there is no reason to upload it again
<directhex> i always used apt-ftparchive personally
<mok0> directhex: does that build the package?
<alkisg> Yes, that's what I'm talking about, a simple "I recomment this tool over the other one". E.g. reprepro or apt-ftparchive?
<directhex> mok0, no, it builds the Packages file
<mok0> directhex: ah, you have to upload binary debs
<mok0> directhex: that wont help him
<alkisg> I won't be able to upload binary debs of >100Mb with my dsl :(
<alkisg> So, mok0, you think reprepro is a good choice? /me is inexperienced...
<mok0> alkisg: yes I do
<alkisg> I'll dive into that then. Thanks a lot to both of you.
<mok0> alkisg: there is also something called falcon, but I don't know how maintained it is:  https://edge.launchpad.net/falcon
<alkisg> Heh I like his milestones map :)
<mok0> alkisg: this is for the big thing: http://www.debian.org/devel/buildd/setting-up
<alkisg> That's what debian uses for its archives?
<mok0> alkisg: yes
<mok0> alkisg: a bit overkill if you only need a few dozens of packages
<alkisg> I think I'll need about 50 packages, but the bad this is that all over them will contain multimedia so they'll be quite large
<alkisg> *thing
<alkisg> mok0: I think I'll take your advice for reprepro. Much appreciated :)
<mok0> alkisg: https://edge.launchpad.net/debomatic
<mok0> alkisg: that's written by DktrKranz, who is always on this channel
<alkisg> Hm, and it looks well maintained - packages for karmic and everything
<mok0> alkisg: It does
<alkisg> DktrKranz: what would you suggest for hosting/maintaining about 50 really big packages? (>100Mb)? debomatic, reprepro or buildd ?
<alkisg> They contain multimedia files, but I'd like to be able to only send the differences and have the building process happen on the server
<DktrKranz> alkisg: debomatic is something to automate build from debian source packages, is not something for repository management, so you can skip it if you need that
<alkisg> Ah, thanks  :)
<DktrKranz> mok0: you forgot dak :)
<mok0> DktrKranz: Oh yes
<DktrKranz> mok0: and a "dak for dummies" book to help configuring it ;)
<mok0> heh. There's also "mini-dinstall"
<mok0> DktrKranz: In fact, you can combine debomatic with mini-dinstall
<ScottK> mcasadevall can tell you how much fun DAK setups are.
<mcasadevall> ow dak
<mok0> mcasadevall: alkisg is looking to set up a repo
<mok0> mcasadevall: going over the various options
 * alkisg is reading a little about dak...
<ScottK> geser: Do you intend to push your debhelper change to auto add --install-layout=deb to Debian?
<alkisg> So far, I'm between reprepro, buildd and dak. A quick "select this" would be the best for me; adding more options the worst :)
<DktrKranz> mcasadevall: did you write a full guide on how to setup dak? it would be useful...
<DktrKranz> ScottK: already asked myself
<mcasadevall> nope
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Did you get an answer?  Thanks to that change it'll be tough to make packages work in Debian and Ubuntu without change that need --install-layout=deb .
<DktrKranz> ScottK: geser: debian #534620, pending
<ubottu> Debian bug 534620 in debhelper "dh_auto_install: add "--install-layout=deb" to setup.py install" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/534620
<ScottK> DktrKranz: OK.  We need to go back and look at all the packages where we added it directly since the one of those I've checked no longer builds.
<alkisg> Sorry, my xorg decided that it needed a break. /me looks at the logs...
<DktrKranz> ScottK: really? so invoking it twice makes packages FTBFS?
<ScottK> DktrKranz: I'm not sure exactly what the issue is, but pymilter built on Jaunty, but FTBFS on Karmic.  If I remove --install-layout=deb  from debian/rules it works.
<geser> ScottK: I should probably do it, thanks for reminding me
<ScottK> So something has changed.
<geser> ScottK: any build log at hand?
<ScottK> geser: Let me get you one.
<DktrKranz> ScottK: I'd try another approach, building a package in jaunty chroot with --install-layout=deb specified twice, to see if that's the issue
<mok0> DktrKranz: what do you use to manage the repo of the debomatic built packages?
<ScottK> DktrKranz: I'll show geser the log and see if he has ideas.  I've got limited time today to worry about it.
<ScottK> Actually I think it's likely some other change as the package still builds on Jaunty and that change was in the Jaunty debhelper.
<ScottK> geser: http://pastebin.com/f35992d0e - identical package builds on Jaunty.
<DktrKranz> mok0: I scan them with dpkg-scanpackages, but I don't have the need to have a local repository, right now
<mok0> DktrKranz: ok thnx
<DktrKranz> mok0: but I think every repo helper would be good
<geser> ScottK: from a quick look it seems to be the "nice" feature of cdbs to rename dist-packages back to site-packages which hits here again
<stefanlsd> is there a requirement for a Copyright line to be in each source code file? i.e. Package contains a COPYING with general license information, do individual source files need to have a copyright?
<ScottK> stefanlsd: They should.  It won't get rejected from the archive if COPYING is present and the intent is clear.
<ScottK> geser: OK.  Can we fix that?
<mok0> DktrKranz: I had some problems with reprepro -- the database got screwed up, so I switched to mini-dinstall which has worked well
 * alkisg is reading http://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository ...
<geser> ScottK: I don't know as I did look up the idea behind this yet
<ScottK> geser: OK.  Thanks for looking into it.
<c_korn> trying to build a package there is this error in configure: http://pastebin.com/d59325ed5 the binary used to be in the libarts1-dev package. but where is it in jaunty now?
<geser> c_korn: AFAIR arts went away in jaunty, try building with --without-arts
<stefanlsd> ScottK: ok. thanks. so my understanding is its recommended. Not required. With gears for example, there are two main directories.  gears and third_party.  gears/COPYING has a bsd style license. third_party has some thirdpary code and some written by google with the following - // Copyright 2006 Google Inc. All Rights Reserved. But no actual license. I guess what im asking is, does the COPYING apply to that, or is it a bit of a stretch sin
<stefanlsd> ce its not inside the gears directory. Although im fairly sure the intended license is the google bsd type license.
<ScottK> Since COPYING is in a different dir, I'm not sure it's clear.
<c_korn> geser: but the error also says that it removes functionality.
<ScottK> Is all the 3rd party stuff the same license?
<stefanlsd> ScottK: yeah. not sure its clear either. although i believe that is their intention (although i cant speak on behalf of upstream, but upstream is uselessly unresponsive). No, other thirdparty stuff has explicit licenses.
<Laney> all rights reserved is non-free
<ScottK> stefanlsd: I probably wouldn't accept it, but other archive admins might.
<Laney> isn't it?
<ScottK> Laney: Not always.  It can mean all OTHER rights.
<ScottK> It's a bit odd.
<Laney> well, without any explicit information to the contrary I don't see how you can assume that it is free
<DktrKranz> Laney: it's something which hasn't many sense on free licenses, but that won't put it as non-free
<stefanlsd> Laney: no. the bsd license has all rights reserved also.
<stefanlsd> http://www.opensource.org/licenses/bsd-license.php
<geser> ScottK: re pymilter: remove the build/python-milter and install/python-milter (and perhaps also clean) as the default cdbs seem to do it for you already (and some more) and your additional rules just repeat it (when you look at the karmic build log you will see that it gets build and installed twice for every python version)
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.  I'll have a look at that.
<stefanlsd> ScottK: ok. thanks for the insight. i have an upstream bug opened re the issue and attached diffs for adding the intended license for them, but totally unresponsive.
<geser> ScottK: the problem is that cdbs installs it for you to dist-packages (but renames it afterwards to site-packages), your rules install it a second time to dist-packages (so both site- and dist-packages exists now) and pycentral bails out that both exist (it would rename site-packages back to dist-packages if there wouldn't be that conflict)
<ScottK> Ah.  I see.
<ScottK> So the odd thing is I drop install-layout=deb it works.
<ScottK> geser: Thanks for looking into it.
<evanrmurphy> I'm going through documentation for beginners in development. Starting to get a decent handle on pbuilder, and it's my understanding that among other things it uses a chroot environment. Now in the PackagingGuide there's a recommendation to make a chroot environment using debootstrap. Why might I like to have two separate chroot envs? Is pbuilder a very specialized one, perhaps? Thanks in advance.
<ScottK> evanrmurphy: You can, but you can also use the pbuilder login option to get an open chroot to work in if you need it.
<ScottK> Personally, I just do that.
<geser> ScottK: it will FTBFS without --install-layout=deb because of "debian/python-milter/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages"
 * ScottK test builds again.
<geser> ScottK: have you the sanitychecks from pkgbinarymangler enabled in your karmic pbuilder?
<ScottK> geser: Good point.  Probaby not.
<stefanlsd> evanrmurphy: i think you just need the pbuilder one.  its essentiallly a debootstrap with added features. like scottk mentioned, --login and you can login to it.
<evanrmurphy> Is there any somewhat standard or recommended dev setup in terms of the chroots, virtual machines, etc. to use while working? I'm looking for a good set of tools to start out with, there just seem to be so many!
<evanrmurphy> ScottK, stefanlsd: Thank you.
<geser> evanrmurphy: a seperate chroot environment has the advantage that you keep work-in-progress there till is ready (so you can use the tools from karmic while the rest of your system is still jaunty)
<stefanlsd> evanrmurphy: have you checked out the MOTU videos that dholbach made. They are excellent and should help show you the basics...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Videos
<geser> evanrmurphy: I use a seperate chroot for my MOTU work. this has the advantage that I can upgrade it independent from my normal system and I also don't pollute my main system with all those packages needed during package prepareing (debhelper, cdbs, -dev packages, etc.)
<stefanlsd> geser: nice idea actually. /me thinks about doing that...
<evanrmurphy> geser: That makes a lot of sense, thanks for explaining. Do you use pbuilder's chroot for that (with the --save-after-login option) or another one? It occurs to me that installing too many packages in the pbuilder chroot might thwart it's purpose as the minimal environment for build testing.
<evanrmurphy> stefanlsd: I've watched one or two of those videos, but it's been awhile. I'll take another look at them and spend some more time with the tutorials/docs. :)
<stefanlsd> evanrmurphy: yeah, right. i wouldnt --save-after-login for that exact reason.
<geser> evanrmurphy: I've a minimal pbuilder for test-building and a second chroot (managed through schroot) for the actual work
<stefanlsd> evanrmurphy: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/566 describes that schroot method
<evanrmurphy> great, thanks :)
<stefanlsd> evanrmurphy: i think many people have different workflows.  personally i just have my pbuilder to test building and sometimes non-gui program functions. for gui stuff testing i use virtualbox. (although i plan on using kvm)
<stefanlsd> heading home. cya guys later!  :)
<evanrmurphy> I suppose that debootstrap and schroot are just different ways of getting a chroot.
<geser> evanrmurphy: debootstrap is used to create a chroot (with the basic packages installed), schroot is used to "use" it
<kb9vqf_> Anyone here willing to rescore a PPA build?
<c_korn> trying to build the pidgin 2.5.8 version with the diff.gz of 2.5.7 (from karmic) these errors occur: http://pastebin.com/d64f79db1
<MTecknology> dholbach: you around?
<dholbach> MTecknology: a bit
<MTecknology> dholbach: I was trying ot follow the packaging 101 vid and it's kinda broken..
<dholbach> really?
<MTecknology> dholbach: ya, just minor things, but I only got about 2min into it
<dholbach> can you drop me an email about it?
<MTecknology> ed version is out of date, it's available in a tar.gz now and dh has an error about no directory existing, I forgot which
<MTecknology> sure thing
<dholbach> or add something to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Videos ?
<MTecknology> which would you prefer?
<dholbach> the wiki
<MTecknology> alrighty
<dholbach> in the next 6-7 weeks I won't have time to work on it
<dholbach> so maybe somebody else wants to pick it up
<dholbach> alright, I need to leave for dinner now
<dholbach> so see you guys around
<dholbach> and thanks again
<kb9vqf_> Anyone here willing to rescore a PPA build?
<kb9vqf_> 382323
<kb9vqf_> This one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-389-directory-server/+archive/ppa/+build/1097734 and related were affected by a certificates bug that has since been fixed, but it'll be many hourse before it rebuilds
 * kb9vqf_ needs to check his clipboard contents before pasting :)
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I'm using update-maintainer to update the control file, but it seems it's not correct in karmic as gaspa told me 2 times it should be "Ubuntu Developer <ubuntu-devel-discuss@..." instead of the one generated by update-maintainer ("Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>"). Is it a know bug of update-maintainer?
<geser> for a package in universe is MOTU correct (unless I missed a memo)
<fabrice_sp> geser, that's exactly what I thought, but as I have been 'notified' 2 times, I don't know
<geser> it might be related to ArchiveReorg
<ScottK> It should still be MOTU.  Perhaps gaspa can explain.
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, he is not online. I'll send him an email
<fabrice_sp> but I wanted to check before. Thanks!
<Ampelbein> fabrice_sp: according to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-May/028213.html it should be set to <ubuntu-devel-discuss@...>
<Ampelbein> the (unreleased) update-maintainer from ubuntu-dev-tools' bzr does the right thing.
<Ampelbein> geser: ^^
<RoAkSoAx> here is the explanation for it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<ScottK> OK.  Then I guess it's changed.
<kb9vqf_> I am trying to get a fix into the official archives for bug 357556 , and have attached a debdiff/followed all the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue -- is there any way to speed the process along or do I just wait?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357556 in xscreensaver "phosphor crashed with SIGSEGV in fileno_unlocked()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357556
<fabrice_sp> Ampelbein, thanks for that. How can I get the 'unrelease' version of update-maintainer? Or I have to patch it by myself (which is not complicated :-) )
<Ampelbein> fabrice_sp: you can check out the newest ubuntu-dev-tools from: lp:ubuntu-dev-tools
<fabrice_sp> Ampelbein, thanks!
<Ampelbein> fabrice_sp: or you can download a deb from my ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~amoog/+archive/ppa/+files/ubuntu-dev-tools_0.75~amoogppa1_all.deb
<fabrice_sp> even easier ;-)
<fabrice_sp> thanks Ampelbein
<Zhenech> could someone (late) sync pokerth for me (#392983)
<fabrice_sp> bug #392983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392983 in pokerth "Please sync pokerth (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392983
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Tutorials Day starting in half an hour over in #kubuntu-devel  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<fabrice_sp> Zhenech, do not assign to motu. Subscribe Ubuntu Sponsor for Universe instead
<Zhenech> fabrice_sp, ah, ok
<fabrice_sp> you can use requestsync for that: it does all the 'dirty' job :-)
<Zhenech> and assign to nobody in the meantime?
<Zhenech> does it exist on debian? I have no ubuntu machines here
<Zhenech> my apt-file says no :(
<Laney> Zhenech: packages.ubuntu.com
<stefanlsd> is there any motu-sru that could look at bug #364745 for us please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364745 in blogtk "blogtk crashes on start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364745
<fabrice_sp> Zhenech, yes: assign to nobody, and let is as New
<Zhenech> Laney, that would pull some more ubuntu packages, I somewho dislike this :)
<Laney> Zhenech: hmm? it has a search box
<Zhenech> Laney, installing "ubuntu-dev-tools" from ubuntu on a debian box I mean
<Laney> oh that wasn't my suggestion
<fabrice_sp> ohh: that was me (with requestsync :-) )
<Laney> you could grab the code from launchpad
<Laney> should only require launchpadlib for requestsync
<Laney> and debian-python apparently
<julien__> hi ! is it ok to ask here for REVU reviews ?
<julien__> ok just in case : my package is waiting for approval there : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/flabber
<julien__> thanks in advance !
<fabrice_sp> julien__, did you check/fix the watch file?
<julien__> fabrice_sp: yes at that time I didn't put any watch file at all ... there is one now
<julien__> and the upstream version was uploaded in launchpad .. so I guess I'm all set
<fabrice_sp> julien__, ok. I'll check ;-)
<fabrice_sp> julien__, I'm getting no matching hrefs for watch line
<fabrice_sp> so your watch file is not ok
<fabrice_sp> I think mok0 said that it's http and not https
<stefanlsd> RainCT: good news! got that license issue sorted out with gears. pushing new version to revu now. if you're still keen to advocate, that would be great!  :)
<julien__> oh and it's still https, right
<julien__> sorry it was a long time ago :/ I'm fixing it right now
<RainCT> stefanlsd: great, good work! :)
<RainCT> stefanlsd: I'll look at it tomorrow. Remember me if I don't do so.
<stefanlsd> RainCT: kk. thanks!
<gaspa> ls
<stefanlsd> bin boot cdrom dev etc home lib lib32 lost+found mnt opt proc root selinux srv sys usr var
<gaspa> geser, fabrice_sp: have you solved the Maintainer puzzle? :P
<gaspa> I referred to this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-May/028213.html and I saw that also it was update on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<fabrice_sp> gaspa, yes :-D
<fabrice_sp> as the update-maintainer script in Karmic is not yet updated, I had to use the version that Ampelbein has in his ppa ;-)
<gaspa> fabrice_sp: I saw you already know about update-maintainer...
<gaspa> right :P
<gaspa> and about filing a debian bug, I know it's difficult, but on the other side they will use python2.6 sooner or later,
<fabrice_sp> gaspa, I already filled some about python2.6, but they have been discarded
<fabrice_sp> I used submittodebian for that
<gaspa> discarded?
<gaspa> fabrice_sp: do you mean the DD says "won't fix"?
<fabrice_sp> gaspa, Hmmm, I have to check but even if the bug report stay open, the comments were close to a 'won't fix'
<fabrice_sp> But i'll submit this one also
<gaspa> fabrice_sp: yep, i think it's always worth trying.
<fabrice_sp> Some other bug reports I made has been fixed in Debian, but none of python2.6
<fabrice_sp> yep: I try to report all the ones that make sense
<gaspa> fabrice_sp: keep me in CC, or attach the upstream bug in LP, please.
<fabrice_sp> just sent the bug report. I'll attach the Debian bug report to LP
<gaspa> fabrice_sp: thanks a lot ;)
<fabrice_sp> thank you ;-)
<fabrice_sp> Have to go now. Bye!
<gaspa> fabrice_sp: bye! :)
<POX> fabrice_sp: please point me to these python2.6 related bugs in Debian
<asac> something is odd ... i cannot advocate on revu ... i could do that in the past
<ajmitch> asac: what's your LP id?
<asac> ajmitch: asac
<asac> maybe i left the REVU team accidentially?
<ajmitch> asac: I've set you as reviewer again
<asac> indeed i was just uploader
<asac> ajmitch: thanks.
 * ajmitch doesn't know why :)
<ajmitch> when could you last advocate?
<asac> cant remember ;)
<asac> wasnt really active in recent past
<ajmitch> ah, so if it was awhile ago, things have changed a little :)
<asac> okok
<ajmitch> you probably had an old revu account which you could have merged
<asac> ajmitch: i am now reviewer, however, in launchpad still member of uploaders team only
<geser> gaspa: I see that update-maintainer in trunk is already fixed
<ajmitch> yes, because I set you to reviewer manually, I'm not sure if team membership sets anything at the moment
<ajmitch> if it did, it should probably get it from ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> hmm ... okay
<asac> yeah thats what i thought
<kb9vqf_> ajmitch: A bunch of the 389 libraries passed build test...see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-389-directory-server/+archive/ppa
<kb9vqf_> We're still working on the main 389 server itself
<kb9vqf_> In case you wanted to review them ;-)
<ajmitch> probably this evening
<ajmitch> and yeah, I'm lucky enough to get info about the PPA build failures now :)
<kb9vqf_> :)
<kb9vqf_> Can I set the maintainer field to the 389 team?
<kb9vqf_> Or does it have to be an individual?
<ajmitch> You'll probably need to set XSBC-Original-Maintainer to that, and Maintainer: to Ubuntu Developers
<ajmitch> for Debian, a team is best if it's to be team-maintained
<ajmitch> now if only you can get everyone to agree on where the packaging should go, whether it be svn.debian.org, or bzr on launchpad or elsewhere
<ajmitch> james_w: what changes were made with regards to cutting down on bug spam & linking to LP branches?
<julien__> hey, I just updated my package on REVU, if anyone feels like reviewing :D
<julien__> it's there : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=6205
<ryanprior> If I'm building a package and it fails in the end stages, is there a way I can run debuild again without having to recompile everything? I'm getting a bunch of messages like "dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to ecere-sdk-0.44d2.1/ec/release/pass15.o: binary file contents changed" How can I start the process again without having to clean everything and compile over again?
<RAOF> ryanprior: You can pass -nc to dpkg-buildpackage (& probably debuild, but I haven't tried that) to tell it to not run the "clean" target.
<julien__> ahm quick question : how do I tell pbuilder to act like dpkg-buildpackage -S does ? if I want to upload the result to revu
<julien__> curently with "pbuilder build --debbuildopts -S"  it says "dpkg-buildpackage: cannot combine -b and -S"
<Ampelbein> julien__: why would you want pbuilder for that?
<Ampelbein> julien__: debuild -S -sa from the source-dir will create the sourcepackage.
<julien__> I see .. no point entering a specific distribution/arch chroot for just this action ?
<ryanprior> RAOF: thanks
<ryanprior> where is a good place to install sample code?
<RAOF>  /usr/share/doc/$PACKAGENAME ?
<Ampelbein> julien__: right.
<ryanprior> RAOF: thanks again
<julien__> ok thank you Ampelbein :) good night everybody
<Ampelbein> julien__: you're welcome, good night.
#ubuntu-motu 2009-06-30
<james_w> ajmitch: mail won't be sent if there are no open tasks on the bug
<ajmitch> james_w: I'll have to take a look at the ones I received it for then
<james_w> please do, if you find a case where it shouldn't have happened then let us know
<james_w> (I'm not totally satisfied with that solution, but it was something that was quick to do and reduced mails by probably two orders of magnitude while being generally applicable)
<ajmitch> I just noticed them all from a single package that I've subscribed to bugmail for, it wasn't a large number of mails
<ajmitch> james_w: it's ok, they appear to have a debian task open on them
<james_w> yeah, the fact that a lot of bug watches haven't been updating exacerbates the problem
<ajmitch> I just noticed that on one of the bugs I checked :)
<kb9vqf_> ajmitch: Recompilation of everything succeeded; feel free to review it when you have time ;-)
<cpscotti> Can anyone review this package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia?
<ingenthr> hey all, question on packaging: if i want to put together a package which depends on two less-common-libraries which are only available static, is it acceptable to bundle them into the package i would like to contribute?
<RAOF_> ingenthr: For some values of "acceptible", yes.
<RAOF_> ingenthr: Why are they only available static?  That'll almost certainly break on AMD64, for example.
<ingenthr> don't know for sure, i could check
<ingenthr> i believe it's because they are considered of more limited utility
<ingenthr> it's libstrophe, an XMPP library in C
<RAOF_> That doesn't sound like a limited-utility library.
<RAOF_> :)
<ingenthr> doesn't sound like anyone's contributed it yet either :)
<Hobbsee> directhex: looks like your box has fallenover again :(
<RAOF_> ingenthr: That would mean that you need to package the lib as a part of packaging the app.
<persia> Or rather, first package the library, and then package the application (rather than bundling them)
<ingenthr> RAOF_: i have that done effectively, as a subdir
<ingenthr> an automake SUBDIR
<RAOF_> ingenthr: persia said it more clearly.  Package the library separately, then make your app depend on that package.
<persia> Or rather, have it build-depend on the -dev binary package produced by the library package, and have done the shlibs stuff correctly so the dependency is automatic with ${shlibs:Depends}
<RAOF_> Again with the clarity :)
<ingenthr> i just pulled the latest source to see what it does by default, and sure enough it builds a .a file
 * persia goes to find some oil to wipe on the screen
<RAOF_> ingenthr: Well, that's unfortunate.  It probably needs to be fixed to build a shared object.  Also, as I said, that's likely to fail on AMD64.
<RAOF_> Because of the wonders of PIC.
<persia> Hasn't there been some effort underway to do PIC on i386 as well?
<RAOF_> Yes, but it's not mandated by the buildchain; Non-PIC code will simply FTBFS on AMD64.
<RAOF_> Well, will likely FTBFS, if it's linked anywhere near a library.
<ingenthr> so, what's going on is AMD64 requires PIC, but i386 buildchain doesn't do PIC by default?
<persia> Ah.  I thought that work was farther along.  I may be confused with another TLA beginning with P/
<RAOF_> I didn't think we'd be ever mandating PIC no i386, anyway; the register it eats has a noticable (~10% for most stuff, IIRC) performance impact.
<RAOF_> s/no/on/
<persia> Oh my.  Yes, then it would make sense not to do that.  All the more reason for everyone to drop i386: 1) it doesn't handle very much ram, 2) it can't be made secure, etc.
<persia> (mind you, that would have to start with HW vendors, so there's not much we can do about it directly)
<RAOF_> Also, PIC buys you much less security on i386; there's still only a 4GiB address space, which you can apparently walk through in the order of seconds.
 * RAOF_ draws on hazy memories of security discussions.
<ingenthr> so, with that digression :)   if i want to have a package considered for universe, best thing to do is fixup and contribute it's dependencies
<persia> ingenthr, Indeed.
<ingenthr> and even if i want someone else to run my binaries on i386 running on amd64, i'll likely have to do this anyway due to the toolchain building non-PIC
<ingenthr> though, if i build my binaries, i can control PIC or not
<ingenthr> or is it more complicated than that
 * ingenthr is familiar with position independent code, but not so much with this environment
<persia> ingenthr, You'll want to build a source package.  The source package will be compiled for each architecture in the peculiar way best suited for that architecture.
<persia> If you have an amd64 system, you can use pbuilder or sbuild to construct build environments for each of i386 and amd64.  For other architectures, you'll need to have them (or emulate, but that makes for slow compilation).
<ingenthr> thanks for the help
 * RAOF_ wonders whether he should respond to the rather incoherent "overgod" ubuntu-motu@ mail.
 * kb9vqf_ would respond and ask for his bank account # to assist with the transfer of 10 million dollars out of the country ;)
<kb9vqf_> That is, if it's the same spam I fight all the time
<persia> It's not.  It's a complaint about the terms used in a specific piece of software.
<RAOF_> It's hard to say "I think you're making an incoherent mountain out of a sub-atomic molehill" in a respectful way.  I shall therefore not try.
<ScottK> RAOF_: I kind of shocked him when he was here when I pointed out that it was pretty well impossible to publish anything that touched religion that didn't offend someone and predicted the outcome of his request is we'd have to remove Bible study tools from the archive.  He didn't like that idea, but it didnt' deter him.
<persia> It's interesting.  I believe he just wants a s/G/g/ somewhere, but I'm not convinced it can be provided.
<RAOF_> That doesn't surprise me.  He comes across as being supremely confident that the only action reasonable individuals could take is to remove overgod from the archives.
<ajmitch> he has a point, however badly he presents it :)
<ScottK> ajmitch: He has a very, very small point, but if we start playing censor on such things there is no end to it.
<ajmitch> oh certainly
<RAOF_> I'm not sure that's the case.  I thought, rather, that the fact that it's (possibly - the font isn't exactly the most readable set of glyphs ever) spelt "OverGod" in the title screen is evidence that the author meant to denigrate God.
<ajmitch> first up against the wall is the wallpapers package from long ago :)
<RAOF_> I wonder what he thinks of the "god" package :)
<persia> ajmitch, That appears to be gone (or at least I can't find it in karmic)
<ScottK> RAOF_: If I were an ardent athiest (I'm actually not) I could make a much stronger argument that the presence of material in the Ubuntu archive that supports such silly superstitions as supernatural beings of any kind is deeply offensive to me and should be removed.
<ajmitch> persia: oh well
 * ajmitch has been around too long, I even considered cleaning up a hoary chroot to get some space back :)
 * ScottK has been up too long and probably ought to go to bed.
<ajmitch> heh
<RAOF_> ScottK: I don't find that particular end of the athiest spectrum particularly convincing, either.  Particularly since there's nothing inherently evangelical about athiesm.
<RAOF_> But yeah.
<ScottK> Don't even get this hypothetical athiest evangelist started on the fact that there are two Ubuntu derivatives that have a specific religious focus and much of their stuff is in the official archive.
<persia> ScottK, We've had that hypothetical individual present making that argument before.  Please don't recap by proxy :)
<ScottK> Oh.  OK.  Nevermind then.  I missed that one.
 * ajmitch missed it all too
<ScottK> BTW, just backported 3 clamav packages with 18 rdepends total for dapper/hardy/intrepid and only one build failure (that on hppa, so I don't care).
<ajmitch> I'm surprised we still get hppa build failures
<persia> I thought there were some Dapper and Hardy hppa users.
<ajmitch> I thought that port was being turned off
<TheMuso> for karmic only
<ajmitch> so *-backports still lives on for hppa?
<ScottK> Certainly
<RAOF_> Thinking of ports, I need to point out that PPC kernel headers don't work properly.
<ScottK> -security/-proposed/-updates too
<ajmitch> what a shame :)
<TheMuso> RAOF_: For what version of Ubuntu?
<ScottK> RAOF_: Did you point it out to TheMuso?
<ScottK> Heh.
 * ajmitch wouldn't mind having a PPC box to play with
<RAOF_> TheMuso: For (at least) Jaunty onwards; nouveau-kernel-source fails to build against it, and it's due to... some code missing in the headers.
<persia> RAOF_, which release?  I thought that was being sorted for karmic.
<RAOF_> Let me russle up the bug.
<TheMuso> RAOF_: Right, I am aware of that for jaunty
<TheMuso> RAOF_: tis fine, I know of it.
<RAOF_> Yay.
<TheMuso> That reminds me, I need to fix that up for karmic, now that ports is being merged back into the main kernel source package.
<RAOF_> Heh.
<RAOF_> Then PPC users will get a mostly working nvidia driver!
 * RAOF_ hits the road.
<mrooney> Is there a build-dep for apt that gets the dependencies for a package, but not the package itself?
<mrooney> It seems like what you'd want to run a python app from trunk
<Hobbsee> apt-get build-dep foo?
<mrooney> Hobbsee: no I want the depends not the build-depends
<mrooney> I meant a build-dep equivalent for depends
<mrooney> but, it should also do recommends
<Hobbsee> oh, right
<Hobbsee> i did wonder...
 * Hobbsee spies dpkg-depcheck
<Hobbsee> hm, that will only give you a list
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<YokoZar> hmm if dholbach's waking up that means I need to put my blog post up sooner ;)
<ajmitch> YokoZar: another dholbach appreciation post? :)
<YokoZar> something like that ;)
<YokoZar> Actually I was gonna write about branding
<YokoZar> (apt-get install ubuntu-branding in karmic, then open solitaire)
<ajmitch> when dholbach shows up I know that I've got to get back to sponsoring & uploading before I feel the whip ;)
<YokoZar> Just put that together today
<ajmitch> yeah, I saw the branding upload
<geser> good morning
<ajmitch> hi geser
<gaspa> siretart: LOL.
<gaspa> :)
<gaspa> siretart: yes, it was a failed upload on my ppa. :)
<gaspa> siretart`: hi.
<siretart`> hi gaspa
<gaspa> :)
<Laney> anyone fancy approving the pidgin backport? bug 389322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389322 in pidgin "Yahoo server authentication changed: Pidgin =<2.5.6 will not connect to Yahoo! servers." [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389322
<Laney> (to hardy)
<Laney> scroll to the end, there's a lot of noise in that bug
<slytherin> Laney: is it backport or SRU?
<Laney> backport
<Laney> probably should be on another bug, but somebody already opened the task there
<slytherin> Laney: somebody who? Was it one of the people who usually work on backports? If not then it makes sense to have separate bug.
<Laney> it was chriscoulson who is a developer afaik
<Laney> anyway the paperwork doesn't matter so much
<Laney> i honestly can't be bothered to open a new bug, this problem has had enough of my time already
<slytherin> In that case, I think you should make the backports task assigned to you. nit the SRU task. :-)
<Laney> a backporter needs to take action on that task now
<geser> Laney: have you seen that pidgin 2.5.8 is out? fixing CVE-2009-1889
<Laney> geser: seb just told me
<Laney> (bah)
<Hew> Hi MOTUs. My attempt at revelation has FTBFS yet again, and this is getting quite frustrating. bug 387231. It looks like site-packages must be changed to dist-packages. How can I do this? I found references to site-packages in the configure file, can I find/replace those?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387231 in revelation "revelation 0.4.11-4ubuntu1 FTBFS" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387231
<geser> Hew: have you a build log at hand?
<DktrKranz> Hew: to test it, install pkgbinarymangler, so you can simulate buildd's behaviour
<geser> and don't forget to enable it (don't know the defaults)
<Hew> geser, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28480488/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.revelation_0.4.11-4ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<DktrKranz> geser: IIRC, it's enabled
<Hew> Thanks I'll take a look at pkgbinarymangler.
<geser> Hew: you probably need to recreate the configure script so it knows about dist-packages when building for python 2.6
<Hew> geser, how do I "recreate" the configure script? Is it sufficient to find/replace site-packages with dist-packages?
<mok0> kees: ping
<geser> Hew: no, as it will break it for python2.5 which still uses site-packages
<runasand> how do you actually close a bug in launchpad?
<Laney> you mean from an upload?
<runasand> Laney: no, close it because it has been solved.
<Laney> change the status
<runasand> ah, found it. Thanks :)
<stefanlsd> RainCT: when u get a sec, a revu of gears would be appreciated!  :)
<RainCT> stefanlsd: License: MPL 1.1/GPL 2.0/LGPL 2.1
<RainCT> stefanlsd: that field is wrong, should probably be something like (check the DEP as I'm just guessing):   mpl-1.1 or gpl-2 or lgpl-2.1
<stefanlsd> RainCT: mm. yeah, i remember something like that... will check. thanks
<A|i> is the package maintainer for openjdk around?
<slytherin> A|i: probably not, but you can ask question.
<A|i> slytherin, i'm trying to use openjdk on opensuse build system, but installation fails:
<A|i> http://pastebin.com/d1b8d468b
<A|i> slytherin, i get the same message for ubuntu 8.10/9.04 32/64 bit
<slytherin> A|i: is your chroot updated? I believe this problem is fixed in last 2 days.
<slytherin> *was fixed*
<slytherin> A|i: or there is another error that the JAVA_HOME variable does not point to proper directory corresponding to openjdk
<A|i> slytherin, we cannot have access to the virtual machines, how come this problem was only fixed 2 days ago?
<A|i> let me try the JAVA_HOME approach..
<slytherin> A|i: I guess I am mixing your problems. I first thought the issue was related to ca-certificate-java. But your JAVA_HOME seems wrong.
<slytherin> A|i: What are you trying to build by the way?
<A|i> slytherin, I'm just trying to install openjdk in order to build my own java package..
<A|i> slytherin, there is no JAVA_HOME in the log?
<A|i> slytherin, should it be set to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk ?
<slytherin> A|i: yes
<slytherin> A|i: if this is first time you are installing openjdk and seeing this error then you should probably log a bug.
<A|i> slytherin, yes, the virtual machines start from scratch everytime
<directhex> the opensuse build system is sorta like the PPA thing, but suseier. and with support for buckets more distributions
<directhex> i don't know if its buildds do any funnies to the environment
<hyperair> directhex: i don't know if they do any funnies to the environment, but they don't allow you the freedom of editing your package locally and uploading a .dsc
<hyperair> to summarize, it's incredibly stupid for debian-based systems.
<hyperair> i hear they don't even have support for .install files or something =\
<directhex> o noez, my freedoms! :(
<hyperair> things may have changed since then
<directhex> basically they have little experience with debian build systems, so there are bugs
<cjwatson> that sounds impossible unless they're not using the debian/rules interface, in which case most packages would entirely fail to build
<directhex> i've filed some, and had them fixed
<cjwatson> (.install)
<hyperair> well that's why i refused to move the banshee(-unstable)-team PPA to obs.
<directhex> e.g. build-depends-indep are actually installed now
<cjwatson> not that I have any reason to suggest people use the opensuse buildservice but that does sound like unsubstantiated rumour ...
<hyperair> cjwatson: single binary packages work. and you can pass arguments to dh_install.
<directhex> i built mono on OBS, so the mother of all splittypackages works.
<cjwatson> if you can't upload a .dsc, how do you interact with it?
<hyperair> i can't remember
<hyperair> you upload each file individually i think
<hyperair> in the debian/ directory
<directhex> or upload the diff.gz
<A|i> slytherin, with setting JAVA_HOME, i get this: http://pastebin.com/m77f36d02
<hyperair> directhex: oh you can do that?
<slytherin> A|i: You should file a bug. It is behaving like for installing openjdk it needs openjdk installed.
<directhex> hyperair, sure
<hyperair> directhex: i've never really tried it before; i looked at the docs and decided against even touching it
 * ScottK thought you uploaded an rpm spec file and among other thing got .debs back.
<ScottK> One can easily imagine how well that works.
<hyperair> alien?
<directhex> ScottK, nay
<ScottK> OK.
<savvas> dholbach: here? can you revert gnote back to 0.4.0 in karmic? there's a data corruption bug I missed: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=534969
<ubottu> Debian bug 534969 in gnote "gnote 0.5 damages notes" [Important,Open]
<hyperair> is that the one where gnote modifies the noets so they'er incompatible with tomboy so that you can't go back?
<directhex> but there IS some magic for re-using patches and orig from an rpm build
<directhex> see http://en.opensuse.org/Build_Service/Deb_builds
<directhex> hyperair, no, tomboy was patched to support the gnote note format
<hyperair> directhex: ah right.
<directhex> hyperair, this one looks a lot like a problem i saw in 0.5.0 with a fresh install (no ~/.tomboy or ~/.gnote)
<dholbach> savvas: no, sorry
<savvas> hyperair: ah no, they made an sync plugin for that - this one is much worse unfortunately :\
<hyperair> hmm
<dholbach> savvas: and I didn't update - it was done already
<dholbach> I just closed the bug
<savvas> dholbach: ah, ok thanks :) I'll just wait for the update
<stefanlsd> RainCT: i've fixed that dep5 problem up. anything else you've noticed before i push back to revu?
<AnAnt> hello, has anyone seen the sl-modem issue that I sent by email ? any ideas ?
<RainCT> stefanlsd: don't make lines longer than 80 characters in README.Debian
<RainCT> stefanlsd: (personally I'd remove the "designed to be used o both Google and non-google" sentence and in the second paragraph list them all together; I'd also change the first word from "Gears" to "Google Gears".. but well that's just me, feel free to ignore)
<RainCT> I'm test-building it now
<A|i> slytherin, is it possible toinstall openjdk without ca-certificates-java? Debian Lenny does it
<directhex> Google(tm)(r)(c) Gears(c)(r)(tm)
<RainCT> directhex: ehm.. are you okay? :P
<directhex> RainCT, delerious due to dieting, if that counts
<jonnymind> hello all.
<slytherin> A|i: that is because ca-certificates-java is recommends and not depends for openjdk in lenny.
<stefanlsd> RainCT: i have a long line in README.debian of 92 chars, that doesnt make sense to wrap (its a string they need to remove) - would that could issues or should i wrap it anyways?
<RainCT> stefanlsd: no, you can leave those. technically it doesn't make a difference at all, it's jsut that 80 char lines are easier to read from the terminal
<stefanlsd> RainCT: thanks. changes done as suggested.
<PecisDarbs> hi people, is there list of packages which are planned to package for next Ubuntu versions? I would like to find out if anyone plans to package fprintd
<stefanlsd> PecisDarbs: typically search for a bug in launchpad and debian for fprintd
<PecisDarbs> ahh, right
<RainCT> PecisDarbs: For Debian, see http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/being_packaged and http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/requested
<stefanlsd> PecisDarbs: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=502138
<ubottu> Debian bug 502138 in wnpp "ITP: fprintd -- Fingerprint scanning over D-Bus" [Wishlist,Open]
<slytherin> that bug is pretty old.
<stefanlsd> PecisDarbs: yeah. you maybe wanna contact the reporter and ask if he still intends to package it, if he's done anything that you can use and you can do it together, or if you can take over doing it
<PecisDarbs> I see
<PecisDarbs> well, I will try to do that after exams
<_ruben> bah .. cant wait for dhcp4 to hit the repos .. other dhcpv6 implementation just pretty much suck imo :p
<joaopinto> vbox 3.0 is out today, hope it can be ready for karmic
<joaopinto> is there an SRU pending for pidgin, regarding the yahoo problem ?
<RainCT> stefanlsd: I'm uploading :)
<stefanlsd> RainCT: i've got some changes...
<stefanlsd> i havent pushed yet :)
<RainCT> okay
<RainCT> ah right, my suggestions aren't up yet
<RainCT> stefanlsd: poke me once you've uploaded
<stefanlsd> RainCT: awesome, pushing to revu now :)
<iulian> joaopinto: Hmm, I think I saw a discussion regarding that issue.  If I remember correctly, pidgin is still under testing.
<joaopinto> I saw someone metion it on the morning it would go into backports
<joaopinto> but wasn't clear for me if that means there will be no SRU for the yahoo protocol problem
<Laney> joaopinto: it went to jaunty-proposed today
<iulian> Laney: Do you have a bug#?
<Laney> iulian: not to hand, check LP
<Laney> or the changelog for the upload
<iulian> Laney: Ah, right.  I've just checked the changelog but I've somehow missed your upload :-)
<Laney> it might not be published yet
<iulian> It is.
<iulian> Published in jaunty-proposed 4 hours ago
<RainCT> stefanlsd: still uploading?
<stefanlsd> RainCT: yeah. sorry. its running now. I had a bzr dev come to my office, so i was bugging him with bzr questions!  :)
<stefanlsd> RainCT: Its up
<RainCT> argh not again that bug, the gears upload to Ubuntu is hanging at the last KB :/
<stefanlsd> garyvdm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate
<stefanlsd> RainCT: still stuck?
<persia> porthose, Congratulations!
<RainCT> stefanlsd: yep
<porthose> persia: ty
<RainCT> Uploading gears_0.5.21.0~svn3334+dfsg.orig.tar.gz: 13811k/13812k
<stefanlsd> RainCT: heh. do we do anything, or just wait, or poke someone?
<RainCT> stefanlsd: just wait
<Rail> stefanlsd: congrats!
<stefanlsd> Rail: heys! congrats to you to! thanks for all your help!
<persia> It uploaded?  Cool!
<Rail> stefanlsd: FF 3.5 is awaiting ;)
<stefanlsd> persia: RainCT busy uploading it... :)   (its kinda sticking, but yeah. got someone upstream to fix that license issue!)
<persia> It's *huge*, but nice work with the licensing.
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks! (and thanks for all your help also!) i cant believe how long its taken.
<persia> Well, it's a huge package.  Few people would have dared to tackle it.
<stefanlsd> yeah, hindsight is 20/20  :)
<stefanlsd> garyvdm: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<c_korn> why does the package text say that it is scilab-5.1-0ubuntu2 but it is scilab-5.1.1-6 (see the files at the right)? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/scilab
<garyvdm> stefanlsd:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qbzr/+bug/393890
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393890 in qbzr "Update qbzr to 0.11.0" [Undecided,New]
<RainCT> stefanlsd: I'm away for some hours, will leave dput running
<stefanlsd> garyvdm: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy
<stefanlsd> RainCT: ok. thanks! :)
<dholbach> Can I interest somebody in giving a Packaging Training session at 02nd July, 06:00 UTC? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training has lots of ideas for sessions
<Laney> # Dealing with hideously packaged packages hahaha
<Laney> Serious tact needed there
<dholbach> Laney: interested in something on the list?
<Laney> dholbach: not this weekend I'm afraid, maybe one after
<Laney> wait, it's even earlier than the weekend
<Laney> even worse!
 * Laney has to run now anyway, bye
<dholbach> Laney: thanks for considering it :)
<dholbach> take care
<DktrKranz> dholbach: I could sign up for a Python packaging one, I need to match some times, though.
<dholbach> DktrKranz: match some times?
<DktrKranz> dholbach: 18 UTC should be fine if I manage to get home in time, other times are no-go for me
<dholbach> DktrKranz: ah ok - that sounds like August then
<dholbach> :-)
<DktrKranz> yeah
<DktrKranz> and probably have some holidays, then :P
<dholbach> ## * 16th August, 18:00 UTC, '''Python Packaging''', `DktrKranz`
<dholbach> thanks muchly Luca!
<DktrKranz> dholbach: I could eventually split apps from modules or extensions, since they should be handled separately
<DktrKranz> and double my sessions
<dholbach> DktrKranz: sounds fantastic
<dholbach> DktrKranz: do you just want to update Packaging/Training with that info?
<DktrKranz> I'll do
 * dholbach hugs DktrKranz!
 * DktrKranz hugs dholbach back
 * DktrKranz wanted to do a session on his birthday, but missed by four days :)
<dholbach> ah damn
<dholbach> which day is it?
<DktrKranz> aug 12, but I'll probably be on holiday with limited internet access, 16th is fine
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> :-)
<RoAkSoAx> Is there a way to know which values should go under Depends when packaging a pure python app?
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx: do you mean how to discover which modules it imports/requires?
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, yes
<kees> mok0: hi! sup?
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx: you can use http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/python-modules/tools/, if pacakge is not complex, I use grep :)
<RoAkSoAx> awesome thanks DktrKranz
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx: if you have some Python related questions, ping ;)
<Ampelbein> DktrKranz: hi. may I ask your opinion on bug #377871 ? Should we go with the debian way and don't specify the interpreter directly?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377871 in keysafe "Please merge keysafe 0.4.1 (universe) from debian unstable (gnome)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377871
 * POX marks 16th August in the calendar ("show up on #ubuntu-classroom and make DktrKranz sweat" ;)
<pochu> DktrKranz: are you giving a session?
<pochu> oh
 * pochu just read backlog :)
<CarlFK1> how do I use "cvs diff' to make a .dpatch ?
<CarlFK1> it doesn't seem to like:  diff -u -r1.70 dvgrab.cc
<CarlFK1> --- dvgrab.cc	15 Jan 2009 08:12:37 -0000	1.70
<CarlFK1> missing header for unified diff at line 11 of patch; can't find file to patch at input line 11
<DktrKranz> pochu: yep, do you want to co-host it?
<CarlFK1> apparently it doesn't like the datetime format
<DktrKranz> POX: erm... I cancelled it... go for a walk instead :D
<pochu> DktrKranz: I wouldn't mind, but I don't know if I'll be available that day
<pochu> DktrKranz: remind me about it a few days before it and I'll tell you ;)
<DktrKranz> pochu: so we can be two to swarm at POX's expert eyes :)
<DktrKranz> *sweat
<cabrey> is firefox-3.5 being packaged and is the firefox meta package going to point to the new FF?
<CarlFK1> cabrey: firefox-3.5 is in the repo - duh no the 2nd 1
<CarlFK1> 2nd Question
<cabrey> the firefox-3.5 in the repo right now is beta4
<CarlFK1> oh so it is.  missed that
<CarlFK1> never mind me :)
<cabrey> i don't understand why it is so bad to upgrade to FF3.5
<cabrey> will provide a better experience to users
<directhex> cabrey, define "stable"
<cabrey> software that is declared stable
<Pici> !ff35 | cabrey
<ubottu> cabrey: Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  If you install the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repos, it will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Pici> Doesnt answer #2, but clarifies #1
<cabrey> :)
<POX> DktrKranz: if you want me to proof read your speech or something, just ping me
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, what do you grep when searching python modules for Depends ?
<quadrispro> hi devfil
<devfil> quadrispro, o/
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx, I do a grep * -lroie "import", this is good for small packages, or you'll be flooded
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, and what about for Build-Depends ?? Should I just try to install and add there the packages need while installing?
<jpds> DktrKranz: Why not uniq it?
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx, do as for normal packages, add them if you need them
<POX> RainCT: if upstream is sane, you can search for setup_requires in setup.py (for build dependencies) and install_requires (or package-egg/requires.txt) for runtime dependencies
<DktrKranz> jpds, it works, but you still have to remove spaces
<POX> RainCT: sorry, wrong nick
<POX> RoAkSoAx: ^^
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, ok thanks :)
<RoAkSoAx> POX, cool thanks :)
<quadrispro> jdstrand: are you around? :)
<cpscotti> Hey... I'm running out of coffee here.. could someone please check my package (I thing I already cleaned it for all "machine detectable" errors).. Its a python GUI for computer vision code generation. here is it: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia
<cpscotti> mok0 warp10: since you are from the science team, you could help even more!
<DktrKranz> cpscotti, tag it as python, I usually process them
<cpscotti> on motu?
<cpscotti> DktrKranz: how can I tag the package at revu?
<DktrKranz> cpscotti, Tags: [edit], at the bottom of the page
<cpscotti> DktrKranz: I see "Tags: python" but no "edit" link. Have you added the python tag? Does everybody have permissions to do that?
<gaspa> geser: are you expert of launchpadlib?
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, when packaging a python app that for example installs things in /etc/httpd/conf.d instead of /etc/apache2/conf.d, can I modify the setup.py to fix this things?
<cpscotti> RoAkSoAx: are those "things" data files or py programs?
<RoAkSoAx> cpscotti, config files that allow the app to be accessed via apache
<cpscotti> RoAkSoAx: i think you can relate them on the data_files list of setup.py
<cpscotti> something like: data_files=[ ('/etc/httpd/conf.d', 'path2Theconfig')),...]
<RoAkSoAx> cpscotti, for example, I have this: (wwwconf,  ['config/cobbler.conf']), where wwwconf is /etc/httpd/conf.d
<cpscotti> RoAkSoAx: yeah.. that will do it
<RainCT> stefanlsd: omg it's still hanging on the last KB :/
<stefanlsd> RainCT: heh. maybe u should just abort it and try again?
<Laney> dput?
<RainCT> Laney: yep
<Laney> known bug, check lp :(
<droolpal> I am trying to test the new Phatch version, but I can not upgrade because of unmet deps: phatch:
<droolpal>  Depends: libtiff-tools  but it is not installable
<droolpal>  Depends: libjpeg-progs  but it is not installable
<droolpal> how do I find what is messing up these dependencies
<droolpal> ?
<cjwatson> droolpal: 'sudo apt-get install phatch libtiff-tools libjpeg-progs'. Repeat down the chain until you get a useful message.
<RainCT> stefanlsd: same again :/
 * ajmitch mutters about buggy insecure packages
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-01
<RoAkSoAx> Heya guys, If an application has a module for pulseaudio, should we enable it to be built?
<ajmitch> I'd say yes, TheMuso could probably give a better answer :)
<RoAkSoAx> thanks ajmitch :)
<RoAkSoAx> TheMuso, ping?
<marnold> can someone look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes-extras/+bug/377407
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377407 in gnome-themes-extras "Sync gnome-themes-extras 2.22.0-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New]
<marnold> I want to get it in before I get another serious illness
 * masterkernel is away: not here right now
<RoAkSoAx> TheMuso, I'm merging xmp and before finishing, I was wondering if I should apply the patch attached here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmp/+bug/393718
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393718 in xmp "enable pulseaudio output" [Undecided,New]
<marnold> i got H1N1 like 5 days after i submitted that, that lasted 2 weeks and then i get a weeks worth of migrans after my last comment on it so I'm beginning to think its bad luck
<marnold> :|
<quidnunc> Is firefox-3.5 being backported for jaunty?
<micahg> quidnunc: there will be security updates for Jaunty
<quidnunc> micahg: But not the official release?
<micahg> yes, the official release will be an updates
<micahg> in jaunty/updates
<micahg> in the next few days
<micahg> and security updates will also be for Jaunty
<quidnunc> micahg: Is there a timeline for the official relase in jaunty planned?
<micahg> no
<micahg> asap
<quidnunc> 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 was release to karmic an hour ago according to launchpad. Why does rmadison still give the version as being rc2?
<micahg> quidnunc: it has a little lag
<quidnunc> micahg: What is it sourced from?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> is it built in karmic yet?
<quidnunc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5
<quidnunc> what is idk
<micahg> i don't know
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/firefox-3.5/3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<micahg> still building
<quidnunc> Is there a page with currently building and queued packages?
<directhex> yes.
<quidnunc> directhex: Is it public?
<directhex> yes!
<directhex> https://launchpad.net/builders shows current build behaviour
<quidnunc> directhex, micahg: Thanks
<micahg> np quidnunc
<panaggio> I'm installing a package here that has libg2c0-dev as a dependency. Is this package no longer supported by ubuntu community?
<panaggio> the last release that supported it was hardy
<ajmitch> try libg2-dev instead
<panaggio> ajmitch: I think they're a bit different
<panaggio> the one I need stands for Fortran 77
<ajmitch> sorry, I misread the apt-cache output
<panaggio> whereas the one you suggested offers 2D graphics
<panaggio> ajmitch: no problem
<ajmitch> libg2c0 comes from the gcc-3.4 source, and it doesn't appear to build a -dev package
<panaggio> ajmitch: but there was this package in hardy http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libg2c0-dev
<ajmitch> which appears to no longer be built
<ScottK> I have a vague recollection of us getting out of the Fortran 77 business.
 * ajmitch remembers laserjock complaining about it at one point
<micahg> do we really need 5 versions of gcc?
<micahg> is there anything that even uses gcc-3.4 anymore?
<ScottK> micahg: Yes.  There is.  We remove them when nothing uses them anymore.
<ScottK> It's actually 6 in Karmic.
<micahg> there are 6 that depend on it?
<ScottK> No, 6 gcc versions.
<ScottK> Picked up 4.4 and didn't lose any yet.
<micahg> oh
<ScottK> I note 3.3 is still there.  Not sure why.
 * ajmitch is glad we don't have 2.95 still
 * RAOF fondly remembers some development on Windows with gcc 2.95
<micahg> 3.3's only source at this point seemingly
 * ScottK remembers filing the removal bug for 2.95 (during Hardy)
<ScottK> micahg: That and libstdc++5
<ajmitch> those fond memories of c++ fun
<ScottK> libstdc++5 has no reverse build depends, so I suspect this can go.
<micahg> Can I look those up through rdepends?
<ajmitch> I think it may have been kept around for those old pieces of proprietary software
<ScottK> Also looks like glassfish-bin somehow cares.
<ScottK> micahg: You need the reverse-build-depends script in ubuntu-dev-tools.
<micahg> ah
<ScottK> micahg: Or apt-cache rdepends for run time dependencies.
<ScottK> Of which libstdc++5 has some.
<kb9vqf_> ScottK: UT2004 (a somewhat popular game that was released for Windows and Linux) still uses libstdc++5
 * kb9vqf_ thinks it might not be a good idea to remove it
<ajmitch> there are a few like that
<ScottK> Killing off 4.1 might be a better shot.
<sattam> hi  , we have arabic issue in the Firfox 3.5 : https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=499538 , ubuntu going to patch it  ?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 499538 in Layout: Text "Arabic letters are disconnected in edit fields" [Critical,New]
<ScottK> sattam: Try in #ubuntu-mozillateam.
<sattam> ScottK: thanks
<slytherin> persia: there?
<quadrispro> hi guys, any archive admin around?
<StevenK> quadrispro: To do what ... ?
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Any MOTU willing to sponsor bug #337337? I'd like to do a SRU after upload in Karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337337 in mountmanager "mountmanager crashed with SIGSEGV in QGridLayout::rowCount()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337337
<quadrispro> hi StevenK! yesterday I pushed a package into the NEW queue (mp3diags) after 2 advocates on REVU but I would ask you to drop it because I forgot to add a little stuff :)
<StevenK> quadrispro: I'm happy to reject it, just a moment.
<quadrispro> but now I can't see mp3diags in the queue, probably it was already removed
<quadrispro> buongiorno dholbach!
<StevenK> quadrispro: I can't either
<dholbach> hi quadrispro!
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> evanrmurphy: regarding your edit of PackagingGuide/Complete: one is about building a binary package, the other one about building a source package
<quadrispro> very well, so I can upload the fixed package. thanks StevenK
<dholbach> hiya ajmitch
<dholbach> evanrmurphy: I hope you don't mind me removing the comment
<geser> good morning
<dholbach> hi geser
<fabrice_sp> quadrispro, about Bug #394142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394142 in epcr "FTBFS with GCC 4.4" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394142
<fabrice_sp> I have a debdiff (I was waiting for build before opening the bug report)
<fabrice_sp> is it too late?
<fabrice_sp> (by the way: good morning everybody!)
<quadrispro> buongiorno fabrice_sp, I think it had better wait to see if new release comes from debian
<fabrice_sp> quadrispro, the bug report is from November, but ok
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp: mmm
<slytherin> quadrispro: it is better to wait if there is a bug opened in debian about same FTBFS. By the way AFAIK, Debian has not switched to GCC-4.4 yet.
<fabrice_sp> slytherin, even if the bug is 8 month old?
<fabrice_sp> bug report, I mean
<slytherin> fabrice_sp: in that case no. If the bug report in Debian is 8 months old it makes sense to fix it in Ubuntu and forward the patch to Debian.
<fabrice_sp> ok
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp: could you get in touch with the Debian maintainer to know what he would to do?
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp: however, please attach the patch to the report
<fabrice_sp> quadrispro, sure, but as last comment was that he prefers to wait for upstream, I'm not sure it will make things go further
<fabrice_sp> but I'll attach the patch, anyway
<fabrice_sp> done
<slytherin> maxb: ping. You haven't logged sync bug for libjaudiotagger-java
<DanMcGoo> hi
<DanMcGoo> I am trying to build a package with pbuilder, but I get the following error:
<DanMcGoo> pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libcmpicppimpl0-dev which is a virtual package.
<DanMcGoo> any idea ?
<DanMcGoo> ok I found the solution thanks
<rawang> freeflying, ping
<freeflying> rawang: pong
<rawang> freeflying, hi, i'm planning to apply MOTU, and need sponsor, could you please be my sponsor?
<freeflying> rawang: cool, it should be fine
<rawang> freeflying, please add endorsements on my wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RayWang
<freeflying> rawang: you mean now?
<Laney> rawang: I'm not being funny, but I don't see any uploads credited to you. Have you done any?
<rawang> freeflying, take your time :)
<rawang> Laney, yes
<rawang> freeflying, Laney , and also, i need a sponsor to review my package :)   http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/strongwind
<freeflying> rawang: at least you'd work with a team for an release cycle :)
<ajmitch> Laney: most of his stuff I've seen on the debian-cli list :)
<rawang> freeflying, did you remember you asked to resolved the license problem of the package? i finally resolve it.
<Laney> ajmitch: Yeah I saw those too...
<ajmitch> rawang: have you got any of that into ubuntu yet?
<rawang> ajmitch, Laney I'm working mono a11y stuff
<rawang> ajmitch, no
<Laney> rawang: we would probably want you to have a fair amount of sponsored uploads
<rawang> ajmitch, the packages are waiting for directhex to review, and then push into debian first
<rawang> Laney, sure, then let's sponsor my first package please :)
 * Laney wibbles
<Laney> maybe when I finish work
<directhex> oh damn, that fell off my radar
<rawang> directhex,  ;)
<directhex> i was at a conference! and it's been really hot lately!
<freeflying> rawang: cool, in meeting, talk to you later
<rawang> directhex, yeah, I understand :)
<rawang> freeflying, sure
<rawang> freeflying, thank you
<freeflying> rawang: np
<rawang> Laney, and also , i have filed the bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/380496
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 380496 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] strongwind" [Wishlist,New]
<rawang> could some one be my sponsor?
<directhex> GAH, GIT
<RAOF> Heh.
<rawang> directhex,  Could you please review my new upload for mono a11y package on your spare time? i hope it won't fell off your radar any more :)
<slytherin> jmarsden: Do you have any plans about updating iriverter?
<recreatedme> sorry for this noob question, but where do i properly seek mentorship?
<maxb> slytherin: pong. Have been struggling in vain to find some sort of Debian (not Ubuntu) policy to verify that upstreaming Build-Depends: s/default-jdk-builddep/default-jdk/ is valid
<gaspa> recreatedme: what do you exactly mean? have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring ?
<recreatedme> gaspa, it would seem, what i'm looking for is "preparing new packages" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<gaspa> recreatedme: I think mentoring program concern also 'new packages'. But i'm not directly involved in. I can assure you.
<recreatedme> though would that still be ok? if i already uploaded in mentors.debian?
<recreatedme> ah i see
<gaspa> ubuntu as revu in place of mentors.debian...
<gaspa> s/as/has
<recreatedme> yeah, so if someone would actually offer mentorship in debian, which seems hard to come by..
<rawang> I'm also seeking mentors (sponsors) for my new package
<recreatedme> which would be advisable?
<recreatedme> to revu or to mentor?
<gaspa> recreatedme: i'm a bit confused. Are you searching sponsors for new packages in debian or ubuntu?
<recreatedme> at first in debian, but seeing so many packages pushed there for mentorship, i'm considering ubuntu
<gaspa> recreatedme: if you're searching for debian, it'd be better asking in debian channels. otherwise, use REVU.
<rawang> gaspa, I'm also want some people to be my sponsor, where is the place to find those people?
<rawang> gaspa, the wiki said, i have to have at least 3-5 sponsors
<rawang> for new package
<gaspa> rawang: sponsors for what?
<gaspa> ah
<rawang> gaspa, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/380496
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 380496 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] strongwind" [Wishlist,New]
<rawang> gaspa,  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/strongwind
<recreatedme> gaspa: i'm actually not just searching for package reviewer, but also try to seek advice as to weather wait for mentorship in debian? or actively seek revu'ers in ubuntu.
<Laney> don't wait for a debian sponsor, hunt one out
<recreatedme> laney, ah so that's the name of game :)
<Laney> find a packaging team that deals in your area
<gaspa> rawang: you need at least two motu that assure that you're package is ok.
<recreatedme> i just thought it was just upload a package for review in mentors then just sit tight, heheh i guess not :D
<gaspa> recreatedme: you'd be pretty lucky...
<rawang> gaspa, ok, i can  have freeflying as one of them, but what i have remembered directhex was not a MOTU?
<recreatedme> gaspa, true
<rawang> gaspa, so would you mind to be my sponsor? :)
<fabrice_sp> rawang, I still don't understand what you are looking for
<fabrice_sp> if you want your package to be reviewed, just request it
<fabrice_sp> if you want to become a MOTU, you ahve a long way in front of you
<gaspa> fabrice_sp: :)
<fabrice_sp> and a lot aof debdiff sponsored
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<rawang> fabrice_sp, ok, I'm looking for sponsors to review my new packages, and I'd like to be a MOTU, so i still need sponsors  to grant me :)
<gaspa> rawang: I never reviewed a package, so don't expect an "ACK" from me, but Ill take a look.
<gaspa> "I'll"
<rawang> gaspa, sure, thank you
<freeflying> rawang: r u mean mentors?
<rawang> mentors are for packages, sponsors are for MOTU?
<fabrice_sp> rawang, for the REVU part, just post the link, and request for review. For MOTU, submit a lot of debdiff closing bugs ;-)
<fabrice_sp> sponsor is the MOTU that accept to 'sponsor' your upload, using a debdiff. The debdiff is a way to submit a change to an existing pacakge
<fabrice_sp> closing a bug report
<fabrice_sp> so first, find the bug, post the debdiff that fix it, and then request sponsoship
<slytherin> rawang: you need 2 advocates for new packages not 3-5. And directhex is a MOTU.
<rawang> ok, now I understand
<fabrice_sp> when you get known, reliable, and after a lot of upload, you can apply for motuship
<fabrice_sp> so I think you're looking for reviewers
<fabrice_sp> :-D
<rawang> OK, first of all, I need someone to review my new package, and help to upload :)
<fabrice_sp> url?
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<slytherin> rawang: by the way, creating new packages i not the only path towards motuship. you can fix packages, help with important transitions etc. I believe there are few MOTUs who have never created packages from scratch.
<rawang> fabrice_sp, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/strongwind
<fabrice_sp> rawang, your package build fine in Karmic?
<rawang> slytherin, oh, yeah. thanks for telling that. It's helpful :)
<rawang> fabrice_sp, yep
<fabrice_sp> I'll check ;-)
<rawang> fabrice_sp, https://launchpad.net/~raywang/+archive/ppa,   the only difference between my upload on REVU and there is add a COPYING file
<rawang> fabrice_sp, since I can't update the built package on my PPA, what I only could do is raise the version number which i don't want :(
<rawang> slytherin, for being a package maintainer, how many packages I should maintain could help me to be a MOTU?
<Laney> rawang: Don't worry about that, when you're ready people will tell you
<Laney> there's no fixed number
<rawang> Laney, yeah, I know, I mean at least :)
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> "some"
<slytherin> rawang: It is more about quality. When people are confident about you, they will tell you.
<Laney> if you want to focus only on your own packages you can get upload rights just for those ones
<rawang> Laney, slytherin ok, i see ;)
<Laney> MOTU isn't just about maintaining our own packages, we do lots of other stuff too
<rawang> Laney, hmm, not sure, I think i'll probably focus on my own packages
<rawang> Laney, ok
<fabrice_sp> rawang, lintian throw me that warnings:
<fabrice_sp> W: python-strongwind: copyright-lists-upstream-authors-with-dh_make-boilerplate
<fabrice_sp> W: python-strongwind: copyright-contains-dh_make-todo-boilerplate
<fabrice_sp> fabrice@fabrice-desktop:~/data/build/revu$
<rawang> Laney, so that means focus on one's package is not enough or incompetent to be a MOTU? :)
<fabrice_sp> rawang, nop
<Laney> more, I think it means that you want per-package uploader rights
<fabrice_sp> have a look at my launchpad account, and you'll see: i'm not yet a motu
<rawang> fabrice_sp, will do
<rawang> Laney, yeah, maybe
<rawang> fabrice_sp, btw, where is your lp account? I can't find any PPA from your lp account page
<fabrice_sp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~fabricesp
<fabrice_sp> I built it locally
<fabrice_sp> with sbuild
<rawang> fabrice_sp, I use pbuilder, is that ok?
<fabrice_sp> but you can use pbuilder
<fabrice_sp> yes :-.)
<rawang> hehe :)
<rawang> sbuild is yet another build system?
<fabrice_sp> !sbuild
<ubottu> sbuild is a system to easily build packages in a clean schroot environment.  To get started with SBuild, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<rawang> super! ;)
<fabrice_sp> it's the same except that i's using LVM partitions
<rawang> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<fabrice_sp> to have this lintian erros, you ahve to run lintian on the deb
<rawang> fabrice_sp, ok, i have resolve all the warnings?
<recreatedme> quick question on lintian warning, does one really have to eradicate it?
<recreatedme> or depends?
<rawang> s/have/have to/
<RAOF> Unless you're running lintian with the pedantic option, fixing all the warnings is a great idea.
<fabrice_sp> rawang, yes, becvause htey mean that somes files are not clean
<recreatedme> RAOF: ah ok :)
<fabrice_sp> in this case, it's about dh_make boilerplate
<rawang> fabrice_sp, ok, i'll re-upload when i fix those warnings ;)
<fabrice_sp> great :-)
<rawang> fabrice_sp, thanks! ;)
<fabrice_sp> yw
<fabrice_sp> rawang, by the way, for the copyright file, you can use this http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat?action=recall&rev=196 format
<rawang> fabrice_sp, it's generated by dh_make
<fabrice_sp> rawang, but you have to edit it, and put the right content
<fabrice_sp> it's a VERY important file
<RAOF> fabrice_sp: You might want to be linking to DEP5 instead?_ http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<rawang> fabrice_sp, yes, i miss removing some commented lines, i'll fix  that :)
<fabrice_sp> RAOF, you're right. rawang please have a look at RAOF link
<rawang> okeedokee
<geser> gaspa: I'm not an expert for launchpadlib but I know how to use it. Why are you asking?
<savvas> does anyone know the path for "Vcs-Bzr:" if the "Vcs-Browser:" is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~surl/surl/trunk/files  ?
<savvas> apparently lp:surl is not accepted :P
<jpds> savvas: bzr branch lp:~surl/surl/trunk
<savvas> jpds: no I mean, if this is "Vcs-Browser: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~surl/surl/trunk/files" in debian/control, what would the "Vcs-Bzr: " link be?
<jpds> savvas: Probably the code.launchpad.net page.
<slytherin> savvas: I think you should be able to find that from local copy of the bzr branch.
<savvas> ah cool, bzr info :)
<jpds> savvas: For example, gnome-themes uses the code.l.n page.
<savvas> Vcs-Browser: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~surl/surl/trunk/files
<savvas> Vcs-Bzr: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~surl/surl/trunk/
<savvas> thank you  both :)
<gaspa> geser: i'm trying to get the uploader of the last version of a source package in a series...
<gaspa> but h.l.n/API doesn't help
<geser> gaspa: that data is probably not yet available through the API
<gaspa> right. it seemed to me too.
<stefanlsd> RainCT: awesome! thanks for the upload!
<geser> gaspa: have you tried to look at the changes_file_url from a SPPH? you would need to fetch it and parse it to get the data you need
<RainCT> stefanlsd: no, thank you for the work :)
<stefanlsd> RainCT: naa. was a big team effort :)
<geser> gaspa: file a bug to get the data added you need
<gaspa> geser: SPPH?
<gaspa> anyway, bug report is the right answer ;)
<geser> Source Package Publishing History, https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#source_package_publishing_history
<geser> sorry for using abbrevations
<geser> gaspa: bug #372704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372704 in soyuz "expose Signed-by and Changed-by via API" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372704
<gaspa> geser: thanks.
<gaspa> SPPH doesn't contain this informations,ù as said in the report...
<geser> gaspa: not directly, but the changes file contains it (which you would need to parse yourself) and there is SPPH.changes_file_url
<gaspa> geser: yes, of course.
<gaspa> cprov: do you know when these information will be available through launchpad api?
<gaspa> (we're talking about the bug right above)
<cprov> gaspa: unfortunately, it's not scheduled for anytime soon.
<geser> gaspa: just curious: what you need that data for?
<gaspa> geser: add to the ftbfs data.
<gaspa> cprov: thanks. no problem :)
<geser> gaspa: so you know who to blame^Wask about it? :)
<gaspa> geser: ..and "just for fun" :P
<cprov> gaspa: let's see if I can bump its priority in the next soyuz meeting, it would help if you can get a motivation for adding the 'motu' tag
<gaspa> cprov: well, no 'critical' motivations, ATM.
<cprov> gaspa: right, nice-to-have only.
<gaspa> yep
<LarstiQ> ~.
<LarstiQ> ~>
<LarstiQ> ~>
<gaspa> geser: right... for ubuntuX packages it'd be convenient
<AndrewGe1> Hi. I'm trying to fix a package that's picking up a wrong directory for a python directory in a configure script. When I autoreconf and autoconf with a newer version than what was used for the packaged script, should I patch the configure script manually?
<geser> AndrewGee: the autoreconf fixed it and you ask how to best package the fix?
<AndrewGee> geser: Yes.
<geser> does the package use a patch system already?
<AndrewGee> I've set up dpatch for it ready, for just this fix.
<geser> usually it's not well liked to introduce a patch system where none was used, but in this case I'd prefer one (else merging configure will be a pain)
<AndrewGee> Okay. So I should just patch the configure script?
<geser> so please use a patch system and also include in the patch description how to recreate this patch if needed
<AndrewGee> Okay :)
<Laney> it'd be nice to send the patch upstream too so we don't have to carry it
<geser> that too
<AndrewGee> Ok
<AndrewGee> Thanks guys
<quadrispro> Laney: Hi Ian, do you have a 2-3 minutes for a review? :)
<Laney> quadrispro: Iain* :), and I guess I do
<quadrispro> lol sorry :)
<pochu> Debiain
<pochu> no, I prefer Ian I think :)
<Laney> :(
<quadrispro> rotfl
<quadrispro> Laney: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xvidenc
<Laney> you should take this up with my mother
<quadrispro> thank you :)
 * Laney spies
<pochu> Laney: but Delaney sounds good :)
<Laney> quadrispro: there's a lot of technical jargon at the end of your long description
<Laney> also I believe that you could get that down to the DH7 tiny rules file if you so wished
<Laney> by making a .changelogs and .manpages file
<quadrispro> ok, i'll make these changes
<Laney> do those matrices fall under the GPL?
<Laney> (and the copyright of the author - aka did he create them?)
<quadrispro> Laney: yes, he seems the real author
<Laney> gaspa: did you hear back from Simon Marlow again?
<gaspa> Laney: silence. :)
<Laney> heh
<gaspa> Laney: you too, i guess...
<Laney> me too what?
<quadrispro> Laney: uploading to REVU
<quadrispro> no, I have to adjust 2-3 things
<slytherin> quadrispro: why is maintainer u-d-d?
<Laney> that's what update-maintainer does now
<Laney> in preparation for archivereorg
<quadrispro> slytherin: due to the archive re-org
<slytherin> quadrispro: Laney: is this updated update-maintainer available in jaunty?
<geser> slytherin: probably just in trunk till now
<quadrispro> Laney: I'm going away for 15 minutes about, please add your comments to the REVU page (or ACK it, if you think it's ready)
<quadrispro> see you later
<Laney> quadrispro: i thought you said you were uploading again
<gaspa> Laney: you too didn't hear anything from SImon marlow.
<Laney> gaspa: oh, no. I don't want to hassle him.
<gaspa> :)
<Laney> in a couple of weeks we'll just have to decide to stick
<gaspa> Laney: mmm... -> http://hackage.haskell.org/trac/ghc/roadmap
<Laney> yep
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: Hi! You still there?
<dholbach> evanrmurphy: yep
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: Thanks for answering my question. It's totally fine that you removed my comment on the wiki, but perhaps you could explain a bit more to help me understand, as I'm still gaining familiarity with these tools.
<dholbach> sure
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: I guess I understand in principle the difference between building a binary package and building the source.
<evanrmurphy> Wel, I think. ;)
<dholbach> just running "debuild" will give you .deb packages in the end, so installable binary packages
<dholbach> "debuild -S" will rebuild the source package, so give you a .diff.gz and a .dsc file for your .orig.tar.gz
<evanrmurphy> hmmm
<evanrmurphy> I see
<evanrmurphy> it builds the .diff.gz based off, for example, the changes we made to hello earlier in the tutorial.
<dholbach> exactly
<evanrmurphy> but then in building the source package, we go on to run sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc
<evanrmurphy> doesn't that build the deb just like the previous section?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff plays with the source package creation a bit
<evanrmurphy> thanks
<dholbach> yes, but you need to have the source package (.dsc, .diff.gz, .orig.tar.gz) before you start running pbuilder on it
<Drknezz> Hi guys!
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: So the difference between the .deb created in the binary section from the one created in the source section:
<dholbach> there's no .deb created in the source section
<Drknezz> I want to ask something, why did you leave adept? packagekit is so bad, it barely displays GUI apps, and not all of 'em :(
<dholbach> there's no compilation or installation of files happening there
<evanrmurphy> the .deb created in pbuilder doesn't count? :-/
<dholbach> Drknezz: you might want to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Drknezz> dholbach: oh!, ok
<dholbach> evanrmurphy: pbuilder calls something like "debuild" in the process
<dholbach> evanrmurphy: pbuilder does not build a source package, it requires it beforehand
<evanrmurphy> Hmmm... I think I see now.
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: We need to build the binary package and the source package, correct?
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: I'm sure this will come together better for me as I continue perusing the documentation. Thanks a lot for your time.
<dholbach> evanrmurphy: the most common workflow is to do something like this: apt-get source A; cd A-*; <do some changes, add changelog entry>; debuild -S; pbuild the resulting new source package; play with the resulting new .deb package; when happy, send debdiff between both .dsc files for review
<dholbach> or if you're part of the uploader team, upload the resulting source package
<dholbach> instead of using pbuilder, you can use   debuild   too, to build the package locally
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: That helps me very much to see a workflow overview like that.
<dholbach> great
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: Unless I'm still off-base here, I guess my comment on the wiki came from confusion because it appears that in the section Building the Package, we build a binary package, whereas in Building the Source Package, we build a source package *and then* build a(nother) binary package.
<dholbach> evanrmurphy: maybe we need some kind of "overview" or workflow diagram or something
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: So if you follow both sections, you end up with two binaries. What I neglected to understand there is that they are two different ways to build the package, a la, "dholbach> instead of using pbuilder, you can use   debuild   too, to build the package locally"
<evanrmurphy> but it's not a huge deal
<dholbach> I see what you mean
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: Maybe I'll just tweak the phrasing a bit to remedy my particular confusion.
<quadrispro> Laney: matrices seems taken from a website, but they aren't covered by any license
<dholbach> evanrmurphy: that'd be sweet
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: Thanks again! :)
<dholbach> evanrmurphy: rock on!
<Laney> quadrispro: please confirm they are redistributable
<quadrispro> Laney: mmm... the right solution may be exclude them from the binary (even their contents are only numbers)
<quadrispro> mmm... no
<Laney> no that wouldn't help
 * quadrispro confused
<quadrispro> Laney: ok, and... repacking the tarball?
<quadrispro> mmm
<Laney> well
<Laney> presumably they're in there for a reason?
 * gaspa 's trying to compile unleaden swallow on arm :|  omg!
<quadrispro> yes, README.matrices explains well, but they aren't strictly needed
<quadrispro> simply, they allow user to fit a whole movie on a single CD
<Laney> you should ask for an archive opinion, but AFAIK all source files need to have license information clearly specified
<quadrispro> ScottK: what do you think about it?
<Laney> Note that under international copyright law (this applies in the United States, too), no distribution or modification of a work is allowed without an explicit notice saying so. Therefore a program without a copyright notice is copyrighted and you may not do anything to it without risking being sued! Likewise if a program has a copyright notice but no statement saying what is permitted then nothing is permitted.
<quadrispro> Laney: yes, I know that
<Laney> it's clear that the upstream author didn't create them
<ScottK> Laney: Generally we take the position that if a full copy of the license is included in a tarball it applies to all the files in the tarball unless there is a reason to believe it doesn't.
<Laney> ScottK: There is a reason - the author says he took them from elsewhere
<quadrispro> those files contain only number, there's no code
<Laney> I would have thought they were copyrightable still
<ScottK> So in general per file copyright/license stuff is not strictly required.
<ScottK> quadrispro: As an example, if I take a bunch of data and index it, the index is copyrightable even though it has no original content.  The creative work is in the organization of it.
<quadrispro> but Laney, I think that numbers couldn't be covered by any kind of license
<Laney> they are clearly a creative work
<quadrispro> mmm
<ScottK> quadrispro: Are these numbers the result of natural mathmatics or was some thought original work of authorship needed to create them?
<MTecknology> What's the package for the bretty boot screen
<quadrispro> ScottK, I can find a lot of website where these "matrices" are available for the download but I don't know, so we can keep them out from the tarball, user will be free to decide what to do
<quadrispro> and probably it's the better solution
<Laney> urgh, building GHC
<ScottK> quadrispro: I think that's a good solution.  In the meantime you might try to hunt down the original source and get permission.
<quadrispro> right, I'll work on it later
<quadrispro> see you!
<james_w> hi qt people, where would I find the qt4 dbus bindings?
<james_w> ah, libqt4-dbus I presume
<james_w> yay, qt4-x11
<masterkernel> anyone know if debian has python 3 in its unstable or main repo?
<ScottK> I know it's in experimental.  I'm not sure about unstable.
<pochu> masterkernel: python3.1 in experimental only
<masterkernel> pochu: thanks
<pochu> python3.1 3.1~rc2+20090622-1, to be more precise
<pochu> yw
<gaspa> geser: do you have a way to test you ftbfs code, without scanning the whole launchpad series?
<gaspa> s/you/your
<geser> gaspa: yes :) I add a small counter inside the for loop and exit it after 10 packages
<gaspa> hackish :P
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: I made some changes to the sections we were talking about to try and clarify what was confusing me. (See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Building%20the%20Package%20Locally%20(Binary%20Only) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Building%20the%20Package%20(Source%20and%20Binary) .) Changes include modifying the title and rephrasing/adding body content. When you get a chance, plea
<evanrmurphy> se confirm that the information there is accurate.
<dholbach> evanrmurphy: if you drop me a mail about it, I'll review it early tomorrow
<dholbach> I'm just about to head out and buy something to cook dinner
<evanrmurphy> dholbach: Sure thing. Enjoy your meal.
<dholbach> gracias!
<dholbach> take care
<evanrmurphy> de nada :)
<gaspa> somebody knows where MoM code is?
<maxb> gaspa: lp:merge-o-matic :-)
<Meiki> Hello. I'm hosting a booth at an event for Ubuntu packaging how-to's. Is there a .pdf format of a Ubuntu packaging guide? I've been looking for a few hours now only to find guides on the Ubuntu wiki in web-format.
<Meiki> Ideally, a .pdf would be nice
<evanrmurphy> Meiki: I don't see it in anything but wiki format, either. Hmmm...
<Meiki> evanrmurphy: I'm sure that before I found a .pdf version of a guide for packaging, just cannot recall where it was
<evanrmurphy> Meiki: Have you considered dropping an email to ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com? That's the Documentation Team's mailing list.
<Meiki> evanrmurphy: Is that list open, or do you have to subscribe?
<evanrmurphy> Meiki: Apparently they have an IRC channel as well: #ubuntu-doc. (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam)
<evanrmurphy> Meiki: Channel looks fairly populated.
<Meiki> evanrmurphy: Thank you
<evanrmurphy> Meiki: I don't believe that you need to subscribe to post on their mailing list. You should however note that you're not a subscriber in any email you send to them, otherwise they might just reply to the list (and not include you explicitly), causing you to miss your responses.
<evanrmurphy> Meiki: You're welcome!
<evanrmurphy> Meiki: Good luck finding what you need, and good luck with the event. It sounds great.
<droolpal> I an not install libtiff-tools or libjpeg-progs, currently at the bottom of my dependency issue is 'freeglut3' - which is not in my Jaunty repositories, why is this?
<droolpal> shouldn't freeglut3 be in the repositories?
<ScottK> It is: freeglut3 | 2.4.0-6.1ubuntu1 |        jaunty | amd64, i386
<slytherin> can anyone here help in setting up sbuild?
<Ampelbein> slytherin: any specific question? have you read the tutorial?
<Ampelbein> !sbuild
<ubottu> sbuild is a system to easily build packages in a clean schroot environment.  To get started with SBuild, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<AnAnt> slytherin:  Hello
<slytherin> Ampelbein: It specifically talks about lvm chroots. I am using one with type 'file'
<slytherin> AnAnt: hi
<AnAnt> we're not in featurefreeze yet, are we ?
<directhex> no
<directhex> end of august
<directhex> DIF i think#
<AnAnt> ah, ok
<AnAnt> ok
<jacqolive> Hi
<AnAnt> slytherin: found anything on velocity ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: haven't checked. I will be booting in Debian in a while. Will check and update the bug.
<slytherin> jacqolive: hi
<AnAnt> slytherin: thank !
<jacqolive> Can any one give me some direction on how to get involved with developing for Ubuntu
<stefanlsd> jacqolive: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<slytherin> jacqolive: the direction is up ^^. Read the channel topic. :-)
<jacqolive> stefanlsd: thanks
<c_korn> why do I only get empty packages with this control and rules file? http://pastebin.com/d4904a825 http://pastebin.com/d3024e5e6
<ximion> could someone please review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/projectm-jack and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/projectm-jack ? The packages provide projectM-visualisation support for JackAudio.
<ximion> c_korn: Do the installation scripts work? What is the debuild output?
<slytherin> c_korn: do you have any .install files in debian directory?
<c_korn> ximion: http://abs.getdeb.net/build_log/gnome-commander_1.2.8-1~getdeb1_2009_46_01_07_1246474003_amd64.log this is the output
<c_korn> slytherin: no, I don't have any install files
<slytherin> c_korn: that's why
<ximion> c_korn: All files are installed into /debian/tmp . You have to erite an .install file to copy all necessary files to debian/gnome-commander.
<ximion> erite -> write
<c_korn> ximion, slytherin: can I just put "/" in the install file for gnome-commander and debug symbols are automatically moved to the -dbg package?
<slytherin> c_korn: I am not sure.
<c_korn> slytherin: ok, thanks. I will try it
<ximion> c_korn: To move the debuginfos into a separate package, you have to use --dbg-package=listaller-gtk-dbg after dh_strip in a non-CDBS-based rules file...
<ximion> ...I'll look it up for CDBS... To the .install-file: Just try it!
<ximion> c_korn: You have to add the following modification to your CDBS-rules file to enable stripping of debuginfos: DEB_DH_STRIP_ARGS := --dbg-package=<package1> ...
<ximion> DEB_DH_STRIP_ARGS := --dbg-package=<package1> ...
<c_korn> hm, I remember that a -dbg was also created successfully without that argument. but thanks. I give it a try.
<ximion> DEB_DH_STRIP_ARGS := --dbg-package=gnome-commander-dbg
<ximion> c_korn: Okay, maybe this is implemente in the gnome-module...
<c_korn> ximion: yes, the argument is already passed to dh_strip: dh_strip -pgnome-commander  --dbg-package=gnome-commander-dbg
<ximion> could someone please review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/projectm-jack and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/projectm-jack ? The packages provide projectM-visualisation support for JackAudio.
<c_korn> ximion: it was "debian/tmp/*" in the .install file actually. but now it works. thanks
<RoAkSoAx> Hey guys, dependencies in libxul-dev should be changed to xulrunner-1.9-dev right?
<directhex> xulrunner-dev, no?
<directhex> libxul-dev is for 1.8, the app may need patching to work with 1.9x
<RoAkSoAx> directhex, right, but the dependency should be xulrunner-1.9-dev, or should it be xulrunner-dev ?
<directhex> RoAkSoAx, do you want it to build against firefox 3.0, or the default firefox?
<RoAkSoAx> directhex, another app is using xulrunner
<RoAkSoAx> asac, shouldn't xulrunner-1.9-dev be install in '/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9' instead of '/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.11' ?
<directhex> RoAkSoAx, xulrunner-1.9-dev is for firefox 3's version of xulrunner. xulrunner-1.9.1-dev is for firefox 3.5's version of xulrunner. xulrunner-dev is whichever's the default. which is right for you?
<RoAkSoAx> directhex, I think I'll keep xulrunner-dev
<geser> RoAkSoAx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XulrunnerGecko but I don't know if it's still up-to-date
<RoAkSoAx> thanks geser :)
<ajmitch> or you could ask the fine people in the mozillateam channel who probably know more :)
<C10uD> hello, i wanted to build gst-plugins-bad-multiverse in my ppa
<C10uD> but i need libmimic-dev
<C10uD> which is in debian but not ubuntu
<C10uD> if i load that lib in my ppa will it be found when retrying to package gst-..? or i must request inclusion of libmimic in ubuntu?
<geser> C10uD: if you make it available in your PPA it will be also available as a build-dependency for other packages in your PPA
<C10uD> ok geser thank you
<masterkernel> is nvidia-common in the multiverse repo?
<micahg> masterkernel: it's in main
<masterkernel> is there a irc channel for those guys? or is it just -ubuntu
<masterkernel> ignore that last part
<RoAkSoAx> Heya guys how can I fix this building error? error: could not create '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/cobbler': Permission denied
<RAOF> Looks like you're (at least) failing to set --prefix.  But how to actually set this is build-system dependent; we'll need more context.
<RoAkSoAx> RAOF, this is actually a python app and there's no prefix to set since I'm passing 'python setup.py install' the install process
<RAOF> Right.  So, you pass "python setup.py install --prefix=/usr" :)
<RAOF> There is a prefix :)
<RoAkSoAx> RAOF, I see though --prefix was only good on C/C++ apps :)
<geser> RoAkSoAx: you are missing --root
<geser> it tries to install into the root file-system instead of below debian/tmp
<geser> and you should also use --install-layout=deb instead of --prefix (IIRC the both don't work together very well)
<RoAkSoAx> geser, ok cool thanks :)
<RAOF> I see python packaging has changed.  Superb.
 * RAOF squirrels that away.
<RoAkSoAx> I already have the package packaged with CDBS, though I'm trying to package it with debhelper
<ajmitch> RAOF: only every release or so
<RAOF> And then we get to migrate to python 3, and break everything?
<geser> sure :) that will be fun
<ajmitch> the little shift from site-packages to dist-packages has been enough fun
<RoAkSoAx> --install-layout does not work
<ajmitch> that reminds me, I need to get back to unbreaking nevow since I said I'd do it
<ajmitch> it of course is failing with py 2.6
<geser> RoAkSoAx: how?
<RoAkSoAx> geser,  error: option --install-layout not recognized
<ajmitch> what is the line you are using for setup.py?
<RoAkSoAx> 'python setup.py install'
<ajmitch> with no options?
<RoAkSoAx> ajmitch, now --prefix=/usr which sets the right path
<RoAkSoAx> ajmitch, and yes no other options. I'm just learning packaging from scratch
<RoAkSoAx> anyways, I'm trying to debianize and app, which is fedora based. So I need to make many changes to the install process. Should I just modify setup.py ??
<ajmitch> --install-layout=deb --root=$(CURDIR)/debian/cobbler
<geser> is it a usual setup.py (from python-setuptools?) or a custom one just also named setup.py?
 * ajmitch thinks that --root is right, it may be wrong 
<RoAkSoAx> geser, i believe it is with python-setuptools: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/207775/
<geser> either that or $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<RoAkSoAx> ajmitch, geser ok thanks. :)
<ajmitch> RoAkSoAx: so remove --prefix, it can't be used together with --install-layout
<RoAkSoAx> ajmitch, I was not using it together with --install-layout
<ajmitch> ok, you'd just mentioned you still had it, so I thought I'd warn you away from another build failure :)
 * ajmitch is *still* waiting for php5 to compile here
 * geser moves to bed, good night all
<ajmitch> night
<RoAkSoAx> night geser
<RoAkSoAx> ajmitch, thanks. It now builds :)
<RoAkSoAx> should I start modifying the setup.py and other upstream files to be able to run it in Ubuntu/Debian systems?
<cpscotti> Ampelbein: I corrected some of the issues of the harpia package ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia ) you just reviewed. I did some questions on the others. Thanks for the review!
<Ampelbein> cpscotti: looking.
<Ampelbein> cpscotti: yeah, you are right on number 2, I thought it was a python-library, so harpia is ok. regarding dh_desktop: it does not do anything anymore, see http://lintian.debian.org/tags/dh_desktop-is-deprecated.html
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-02
<cpscotti> Ampelbein: thanks, I figured out the dh_helper issue and fixed it
<aboudreault> hi
<aboudreault> When a package needs a few modifications to be built in Ubuntu (from debian)... you make the changes, add some notes in the changelog... and that's it... but when you resynch the package from debian... you just drop the current changelog and update the debian one or you always keep the changelog with all all modifications
<Ampelbein> aboudreault: there is no fixed rule, but it is common practice to preserve the changelog in case of merges. for sync's (= copying the debian package and rebuild in ubuntu with no changes) the ubuntu-changelog is dropped.
<aboudreault> kk
<nhandler> Any ideas why I am getting 'dpkg-genchanges: error: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory
<nhandler> That is in a pbuilder build of a package
<maxb> Something ran dh_clean when it shouldn't have, perhaps?
<nhandler> I resolved the issue. It was Arch: any with an empty binary-arch.
<TheMuso> Would any MOTu who has some time kindly look over http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=6234 please? I ask for it to be ASAP, as it will be making its way into main to be used with pulseaudio.
<qiyong> samba-common_3.3.5-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<qiyong> is it in restricted section or in main?
<Hobbsee> sarah@pluto:~% apt-cache madison samba-common                           12:15PM
<Hobbsee> samba-common | 2:3.3.5-1ubuntu4 | http://silver.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<Hobbsee> qiyong: ^.  Also, packages.ubuntu.com
<droolpal> ScottK: Regarding freeglut3, why can I not install via apt-get then?
<ScottK> droolpal: Not sure.
<droolpal> it does not show up in synaptic either
<droolpal> (of course)
<droolpal> ScottK: do you see it if you apt-get check freeglut3 ?
<ScottK> droolpal: Yes.  You might have a bad mirror.
<droolpal> ScottK: for some reason I did not have my main sources "turned on"! could main and multiverse sources be disabled by adding a different ppa source via the command line? (as some sites show users how to do..)
<slytherin> doko: In case you haven't already noticed. openjdk-6 is in DEPWAIT because the build dependency llvm-dev is in universe.
<james_w> there's an MIR filed for llvm
<slytherin> james_w: do you have link? a simple search for llvm didn't turn up anything on wiki.
<james_w> I think it's just a bug
 * slytherin checks
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm
<james_w> or the bugs ~ubuntu-mir is subscribed to
<slytherin> found it
<slytherin> persia: can you please tell me how did you use the chroot provided by cjwatson. I am having trouble setting up sbuild.
<TheMuso> slytherin: What part are you having trouble with?
<slytherin> TheMuso: let me tell you error.
<slytherin> TheMuso: I am using 'file' type chroot. I get this error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/207923/
<TheMuso> slytherin: And as for the texlive-base/dpkg-trigger problem, I have an idea as to what it could be, which is why
<TheMuso> slytherin: Try geting into the chroot using schroot -v
<TheMuso> to see if you can find out what dir its having problems with.
<slytherin> TheMuso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/207925/
<TheMuso> slytherin: hrm, not sure then. Have a read of the sbuild-setup manpage and make sure the dirs and permissions it talks about are set correctly. You don't want to follow its guide, but it will give you an idea fr what to look for.
<slytherin> TheMuso: Ok. I guess I will try tonight.
<slytherin> TheMuso: And you said you have an idea about dpkg-trigger problem?
<TheMuso> slytherin: Yes, and its to do with the way the buildds are set up for powerpc. Sbuild can operate in whats known as split mode, where the host dpkg/apt tools are used to install the packages, before the chroot is entered to build a package. I think this is one way they probably prevent networking for package builds.
<TheMuso> slytherin: Since powerpc buildds still use dapper, and there is probably an upgraded dpkg, this is causing problems somehow. I don't know more without reproducing it, which I can't.
<TheMuso> I have poked infinity, but I think cjwatson may be interested in my theory.
<TheMuso> As well as persia.
<slytherin> TheMuso: If I get this sbuild setup properly, I may be able to help at least to try reproducing it. AFAIK, persia couldn't reproduce the problem.
<TheMuso> Right, and I think we can't produce it because we use the chroot mode, which uses the dpkg/apt tools that are inside the chroot for setting things up./
<TheMuso> I tried to set up sbuild in split mode, but had no luck.
<slytherin> hmm
<lifeless> TheMuso: btw did you land the dmraid stuff?
<slytherin> I hope this will be solved soon enough. There are too many builds failing because of the problem.
<RAOF> TheMuso: It seems the ubuntu-audio rtkit package fails to install for me with an adduser error: "adduser: Specify only one name in this mode."
<wgrant> RAOF: Ah, so it's not just me. I fixed it by removing the '-d' from the adduser args.
<RAOF> I suspect I could fix it by manually creating an 'rtkit' system user, too.
<TheMuso> RAOF: thanks will look at that in a bit.
<TheMuso> lifeless: Its been pushed to Debian, however I can do a dmraid upload with it included if you really want it.
<lifeless> TheMuso: no need, thanks
 * TheMuso chuckles. Here we go again, but now on the MC list. :)
<lifeless> MC list ?
<RAOF> OverGod strikes again?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Try opening up rtkit.postinst, removing the -d for the adduser comand, and installing again. The -d shouldn't be there.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yes, and lifeless, motu council list.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Yeah, done that & it works.
<TheMuso> goodo, uploading to PPA and revu.
<lifeless> ah thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> good morning mr holbach
<dholbach> Señor Mitchell! :)
<dholbach> Ubuntu Development and Packaging Q&A in 10m in #ubuntu-classroom
 * TheMuso might come along and help out.
<dholbach> TheMuso: you ROCK! :)
<dholbach> TheMuso: I'll take a look at rtkit later on :)
<TheMuso> dholbach: Thanks.
<ajmitch> darn, missed the start of the packaging session
<dholbach> TheMuso: does rtkit need to be in the audio group?
<dholbach> TheMuso: does dbus need to be reloaded in the postrm?
<TheMuso> dholbach: dbus gets reloaded for the fedora package, and pulseaudio does it as well.
<TheMuso> dholbach: no doesn't need to be in the audio group, because its not audio specific.
<dholbach> TheMuso: I meant in the postrm
<ajmitch> it'd make sense to do so if you're removing the package, wouldn't it?
<TheMuso> No, because if the config is loaded in the postrm and the daemon is still running, that could cause issues for the running session.
<TheMuso> Pulse doesn't reload dbus in the postrm.
<TheMuso> and nor does the fedora package reload in the postrm either
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> got it
<dholbach> TheMuso: other than that - the package looks great to me
<TheMuso> dholbach: ok.
<ajmitch> new PA which I'd love to test, pity I value my nvidia graphics drivers :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I know what you mean. :)
<TheMuso> This cycle has been the best in terms of audio, because we are actually on the bleeding edge for a lot of pieces, which allows audio to be too.
<ajmitch> admittedly I'm still running a jaunty kernel & alsa & PA, so I won't get all the new toys
<TheMuso> heh
 * slytherin plans to update to karmic once the kernel on powerpc is fixed.
<TheMuso> slytherin: That shouldn't be too long.
<slytherin> TheMuso: yes, I am keeping watch on git logs. :-)
<TheMuso> slytherin: great.
<dholbach> TheMuso: ACKed the package :)
<TheMuso> slytherin: You are aware that the powerpc kernel is being moved back into the main linux source, at the request of the archive admins?
<TheMuso> dholbach: So I saw.
<slytherin> TheMuso: yes I know.
<TheMuso> slytherin: ok great.
<TheMuso> Now all we need to do is fix the texlive-base weirdness, and we can actually get to work and do some serious testing of the powerpc port.
 * TheMuso hasn't upgraded to karmic for this reason.
<TheMuso> on his powerpc hardware.
<slytherin> TheMuso: right. that is another issue blocking upgrade for me.
<slytherin> TheMuso: isn't there anyway to upgrade the OS on buildds, one at a time?
<TheMuso> slytherin: Yes, but the issue is that the hardy powerpc kernel doesn't boot on the powerpc hardware that are being used in the data centre.
<TheMuso> s/are/is/
<slytherin> TheMuso: really? that is bad.
<TheMuso> slytherin: Yeah, ufnrtounately I don't have sed hardware, so can't test myself.
<slytherin> TheMuso: is the problem only with hardy original release or with point releases as well?
<TheMuso> slytherin: DOn't know.
<TheMuso> I would say point releases as well, since kernel updates wouldn't be addressing powerpc issues necesarily.
<slytherin> TheMuso: But testing the point release with live CD might be worth a shot.
<TheMuso> slytherin: If we had access to the same hardware, yes.
<slytherin> TheMuso: have you asked NCommander? he seems to have access to pretty weird hardware.
<TheMuso> slytherin: He doesn't have access to Xserves, which I think is what is being used.
<TheMuso> Are we still doing single advocations for packages on revu uploaded by MOTUs, or does everything get 2 acks now?
 * ajmitch doesn't know what the current policy is, or if people generally follow it 
<slytherin> single AFAIK.
<gaspa> morn<yawn>ing...
<TheMuso> lol
<quadrispro> ciao gaspa
<RAOF> TheMuso: I'm pretty sure the fact that you uploaded it to revu is considered the first MOTU advocation :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah butg I am not really involved with the MOTU community any more, so wasn't sure if things changed.
<quadrispro> TheMuso: what do you think about using new format for the debian/copyright? (Debian DEP-5, I'm talking about rtkit)
<ajmitch> TheMuso: more involved than many of us
<TheMuso> quadrispro: Don't know enough about it sorry.
<TheMuso> and don't really have time to research it, unless its a must have.
<quadrispro> TheMuso: it's quite simple to use, that's an example -> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/xvidenc-0907020900/xvidenc-8.1.6/debian/copyright
<TheMuso> I'll have a look later.
 * TheMuso is outa here for now.
<iulian> Bleah, that guy (vido) who was talking about the god has just sent an email to MC :-(
<iulian> Even though nixternal said to don't bring it to the MC list.
<iulian> IMO, the conversation becomes tedious.
<Hobbsee> iulian: It'll be good fun fo the MC to come up with an explanation as to why it won't happen, in a polite way, but strong enough so that he doesn't try again.  I look forward to persia's response.
<iulian> That'd be good.
<Hobbsee> As there's not eally any othe feasible option
<directhex> is his mail in english?
<geser> directhex: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2009-July/002145.html
<directhex> geser, parser error. can't understand a word
<StevenK> directhex: I don't like the name of this package, since I'm Christian, purge it from the archive.
<StevenK> Paraphrased
 * iulian sniggers.
<directhex> StevenK, what's the package? i cba guessing the redacted letter
<StevenK> directhex: 'overgod'
<Hobbsee> directhex: not much different from the last version.  My religion doesn't like it, so you should remove it, as you're Ubuntu for human beings.
<directhex> http://www.humanism.org.uk/home !
<qiyong> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot > qiyong
<ubottu> qiyong, please see my private message
<qiyong> plz tell me what is the restricted section?
<qiyong> Hobbsee: ^
<qiyong> should I chose it
<Hobbsee> !components > qiyong
<ubottu> qiyong, please see my private message
<rawang> !componets > rawang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about componets
<rawang> !components > rawang
<ubottu> rawang, please see my private message
<gaspa> StevenK: seems more muslim than christian, IMO
<gaspa> anyway, strange one. :p
<Quintasan> hi
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I can never remember exactly how things are set up, but that seems a theory worth exploring with Adam, yes
<qiyong> jaunty-security doesn't have universe or multiverse
<qiyong> so this line is incorrect:
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Yeah I expressed that to infinity already via PM, but he hasn't got back to me yet, so I'll wait to see if he gets back to me.
<qiyong> deb http://localhost/ubuntu/ jaunty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<qiyong> am i right?
<Hobbsee> qiyong: please, #ubuntu for non-packaging support questions.
<cjwatson> qiyong: incorrect, anyway
<cjwatson> qiyong: your local mirror might not have them ...
<directhex> hm.
<directhex> any ruskies about?
<cpscotti> Ampelbein: so, all the previously mentioned issues solved, any other from your point of view?
<recreatedme> how does one "relibtoolize" a source? is it dificult?
<pochu> recreatedme: you can just "autoreconf -fiv", but that may not be the right way to do it (always)
<pochu> it usually works though
<recreatedme> ah ok, thanks pochu
<recreatedme> is it just advisable to no touch it? until upstream does?
<cjwatson> recreatedme: if you aren't familiar with the autotools already, asking for upstream help may be a good idea
<recreatedme> ok :)
<cjwatson> recreatedme: I strongly recommend using revision control or similar to look at what change any commands you run make to the generated files - also makes it easier to revert and start over :)
<recreatedme> oh i see
<recreatedme> hmm, never really thought of RC when doing packaging, but yeah it does make sense :)
<cjwatson> well, even if you just do 'bzr init && bzr add && bzr commit -m test', fiddle around, and then rm -rf .bzr when you're done, still a good way to see what any given command changes in a directory tree
<ximion> hi
<ximion> could someone please review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/projectm-jack and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/projectm-jack ? The packages provide projectM-visualisation support for JackAudio.
<ximion> (I asked this some time ago, but did not recieved a reply... The packages are both ready I can't find any problems anymore)
<slytherin> ximion: both of your links are same
<ximion> oh, I mean http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/projectm-qt and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/projectm-jack (The projectM-qt package is needed by projectM-jack)
<ximion> wah!
<ximion> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libprojectm-qt and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/projectm-jack now it's right!
<slytherin> any revu hackers here?
<quadrispro> ScottK ScottK-desktop: I'm working again on xvidenc and I have a question: should I add some kind of prefix to the package? (I'm asking you this because it's going to enter to the multiverse component)
<ScottK> quadrispro: You mean something special about the name?  If so, no.
<quadrispro> ScottK: so, no particular prefix or Section?
<quadrispro> e.g. contrib/multiverse
<ScottK> No.  That'll be handled by the archive admin when it goes through New.
<quadrispro> ScottK: perfect, thank you
<holzmodem> hi, need some help, how can i build a patched kernel inside a ppa, that does NOT overwrite the original one? all my patched kernels overwrite the original, so i cant fallback
<ScottK> holzmodem: PPA support is in #launchpad.
<holzmodem> ScottK, hmm the guys of #launchpad says i have to ask here
<tsimpson> ScottK: it's not PPA support, it's packaging, which #launchpad is not the right place
<ScottK> tsimpson: It's also not Ubuntu so this isn't the right place either.
<ximion> gaspa: Are you there? Could you please give me the link where the smile-package is waiting for sponsor / submission to debian? (I only want to see/know the progress)
<holzmodem> which is the right channel to ask about packaging (patched ubuntu kernel) ???
<cjwatson> holzmodem: PPAs can only store one version of any given binary package name for a single release at any one time (and the people at #launchpad should have been able to tell you that). In order to keep multiple versions around the only possible way is to give them different package names - or you could just mirror the binaries somewhere else.
<dholbach> nhandler: thanks for posting the log
<dholbach> nhandler: I wanted to do it, but forgot about it when I saw that irclogs.u.c wasn't updated yet :)
<MrKanister> Hi. I need someone to delete an package upload request from REVU: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/debcleaner
<MrKanister> I commented on it that it can be removed some time ago and I think keeping REVU clean is important
<Laney> MrKanister: it's been archived, no need to do anything more
<MrKanister> Laney: Thanks for your answer. I read the help page stating that unused packages should be nuked, but if archived is enough than it's ok
<MrKanister> Thanks again
<Laney> well I can nuke it if you want
<RainCT> omg is that fuy a
<RainCT> omg is that fuy a
<RainCT> that is all for now
<RainCT> argh sorry :P
<MrKanister> Laney: The package is absolutely useless, so maybe better nuke it
 * Laney blinks a lot
<Laney> MrKanister: ok
<MrKanister> Laney: Thanks :)
<Laney> done
<slytherin> RainCT: is there anyway to display the 'Last Updated' field on revu main page?
<RainCT> slytherin: Yes, could be done.
<gaspa> ximion: http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=smile
<slytherin> RainCT: it helps keep track of which packages were updated recently.
<RainCT> slytherin: I don't see much use for this but if you thing it'll help you, file a bug
<slytherin> RainCT: file a bug where?
<Laney> lp/revu
<RainCT> slytherin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/revu (and patches are welcome, of course; should be easy to do, just changing the big evil query -you'll recognize it if you look at the source ;)- to give this information and changing the template to display it)
<slytherin> I will see.
<ximion> gaspa: Thanks!
<RainCT> Btw, anyone agrees that only Ubuntu Developers should be allowed to raise stuff to the MOTU Council? (ie., that you need to be a MOTU or need some MOTU to agree with you for something to be discussed by the Council; as the Council is supposed to represent the MOTU, if there isn't a single developer who cares about something then the decision should be that they don't care, anyway)
<cjwatson> RainCT: I bet I know why you're asking :-) I'd be cautious about going that far though; as a parallel, there are certainly cases where the TB would consider things coming from outside the developer community (e.g. claims of patent infringement). Perhaps it would be better to say that all other avenues need to be exhausted first
<Laney> that's interesting, LP now shows PPAs which provide a given package
<Laney> (edge)
<slytherin> Laney: yes, it's really nice feature.
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I don't know what the point of it is
<RainCT> cjwatson: Yeah, your guess is most likely right ;).  I was writing an answer to your comment, but I think I'll just forget about it; the point for it was to avoid unnecessary discussions (I'm sure the MOTU Council has more interesting things to do), but if this is going to cause even more discussion there's not much point for it given how rare such problems are.
<RainCT> Laney: really? where?
<JontheEchidna> RainCT: on the source package page
<Laney> RainCT: any source package page, for example https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc6
<RainCT> ohh, nice
<Laney> I'm not so sure
<gaspa> cool.
<gaspa> is there hope of having more space on ppa?
<gaspa> ...building vtk takes more that half of it...
<Laney> you can have multipile PPAs
<Laney> -i
<gaspa> Laney: yes, but also multiple dput.cf stanzas...
<gaspa> no one has already requested an increase of ppa size?
<slytherin> gaspa: use your own machine for building packages. :-)
<jpds> gaspa: re: multiple dput.cf stanzas: Not really, no.
<jpds> gaspa: http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/simplifying-dputcf-for-multiple-ppas
<ximion> I would like to have an option for removing packages directly in PPA. At time they're only marked as "Deleted"
<jpds> Well, stand still laddie!
<gaspa> jpds: ah, awesome :P
<gaspa> thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone help me with the sl-modem issue that I've sent by email on the ML ?
<AndrewGee> Hi. Any MOTUs around to review my 'gpxviewer' package? It's an app that helps you view GPS traces. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gpxviewer - Thanks!
<dholbach> does somebody have a good example for a get-orig-source target that downloads a current tarball, removes a lot of cruft that I don't want, then calls it project_version+repack.orig.tar.gz?
<sebner> dholbach: ahoi! I have only an example with moving stuff. calling it repack isn't difficult, only mkdir the new folder or rename the old folder
<sebner> dholbach: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-cli-apps/packages/yahtzeesharp/trunk/debian/rules?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<dholbach> great, thanks sebner
<Laney> you should make that rule deterministic!
<dholbach> mh?
<Laney> there's some tar/gzip flag to pass otherwise it doesn't create md5sum-identical tarballs each time
<sebner> Laney: heh, k
<Laney> i think it's -n to gzip
<dholbach> fantastico
<Laney> it includes timestamps otherwise
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> I have a question about sl-modem's license
<ScottK> Shoot
<AnAnt> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/s/sl-modem/sl-modem_2.9.11~20080817-3ubuntu2/copyright
<AnAnt> the license says: All rights reserved, then a 3-clause BSD license
<AnAnt> isn't that contradicting ?
<ScottK> Oddly enough, no.
<AnAnt> ?
<AnAnt> could you explain ?
<ScottK> My understanding is legally that gets interpreted as all OTHER rights reserved since clearly you've said some rights are not reserved.
<AnAnt> ok, another matter, there are 2 binary blobs in sl-modem
<AnAnt> do I have to put something about them in debian/copyright ?
<AnAnt> actually I do, but I dunno how
<AnAnt> the binary blobs contain proprietary code
<ScottK> Well they are covered by the license unless there is some other license for them?
<AnAnt> well, there is nothing explicit as far as I can see
<ScottK> So the thing that puts that package in multiverse is the lack of source, not the specific licensing terms
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> I hope that convinces nonfree@release.debian.net guys
<AnAnt> ScottK: did you see my email on ubuntu-motu ML about sl-modem?
<ScottK> I don't recall it.
<AnAnt> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2009-June/005910.html
<AnAnt> ScottK: btw, thanks for the endorsement, I'm now a u-c-d
<ScottK> AnAnt: You're welcome.
<ScottK> I'm afraid I know nothing about udev, so won't be much help
<AnAnt> ScottK: you know who I can ask ?
<ScottK> Not really.
<AnAnt> ubuntu-kernel ?
<geser> AnAnt: try asking Keybuk
<AnAnt> geser: I tried in last cycle
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> i uploaded a package using dput
<p3rror> but i can not see the change in http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<p3rror> what happened
<p3rror> In my ~/.dput.cfg i have
<p3rror> [revu]
<p3rror> fqdn = revu.ubuntuwire.com
<p3rror> incoming = /incoming
<p3rror> login = anonymous
<p3rror> progress_indicator = 2
<p3rror> allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<p3rror> can anyone help me with this
<c_korn> p3rror: when did you upload your package?
<p3rror> at the morning
<p3rror> and i got
<p3rror> Successfully uploaded packages.
<c_korn> p3rror: sorry, I cannot help you then. I just guessed it was impatience :P
<geser> p3rror: did you use the _source.changes file for upload?
<p3rror> yes
<p3rror> i did
<p3rror> but what you mean by _source.changes
<p3rror> i upload de deb package
<ScottK> p3rror: REVU only takes sources, not deb packages.
<p3rror> Ah ok
<p3rror> thank you
<debfx> is there an easy way to add apport/report bug support to a Qt application?
<debfx> specifically an icon for the menu entry
<debfx> liblaunchpad-integration1 provides one but depends on gtk
<Martin_vW> Hello. I'd like to fix a bug in Ubuntu's durep package that has a BT entry both in Launchpad and in the Debian BT. I see "(closes: #123456)" entries everywhere in the changelog; if I now want to add such a tag to my changelog entry, should I use the Debian bug ID or the one from Launchpad?
<dtchen> Martin_vW: if you intend to close the bug affecting Ubuntu, then use LP: #foo syntax
<Martin_vW> dtchen: ah, ok. So closes: refers to the Debian BT, and LP: refers to Launchpad.
<dtchen> loosely, yes
<Martin_vW> Hmm... while I'm at it, would it make more sense to fix the bug in Debian's package or in Ubuntu's package? My personal motivation is that I'm using mainly Ubuntu and the bug annoys me, so I want to get it fixed. What would be the fastest way?
<runasand> Martin_vW: fix in ubuntu and give debian a patch?
<ScottK> Generally that's a good model.
<geser> Martin_vW: both; get it fixed in Debian, so we don't need to keep the delta forever, and get it fixed in Ubuntu too (if you don't want to wait on Debian)
<Martin_vW> The patch is actually already in the Debian BT, it just has to be applied and repackaged ( http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=482061 ), but nobody is doing that atm. Or do you mean some kind of a debdiff?
<ubottu> Debian bug 482061 in durep "durep: closedir on invalid dirhandle" [Normal,Open]
<dtchen> since it's already in BTS, i'd go ahead and apply it in the source package and have it sponsored into Ubuntu
<Martin_vW> OK, I'll do that. Thanks for your help!
<Ampelbein> nhandler: hi! would you kindly add me as a reviewer in REVU? My launchpad-id is amoog.
<nhandler> Sure Ampelbein
<nhandler> Ampelbein: Done
<Ampelbein> nhandler: thank you very much!
<nhandler> Ampelbein: Also, you might consider reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/New if you haven't already
<Ampelbein> nhandler: indeed, I haven't read that article, doing it now.
<savvas> did anyone ever stumble upon a "Failed to run depmod" while upgrading linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic ?
<cpscotti> Ampelbein: Thanks for the last comment on the harpia package. I just finished fixing those issues!
<Ampelbein> cpscotti: thanks for your work.
<cpscotti> Its exciting... my first package.. lol!
<Ampelbein> cpscotti: advocated
<cpscotti> Ampelbein: thanks!
<p3rror> porthose are you there
<cpscotti> Hey, can someone advocate/review this package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia . It already got one advocate, ready to fly!!!
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-03
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys. Why would an python app packaged with cdbs, python-central would install the debfile but won't install any file?
<cyberixae> What is it with uscan and source forge?
<cyberixae> Sooo undeterministic
<cyberixae> How does uscan work?
<cyberixae> Does it bang the server with all possible version numbers?
<RAOF> I don't think it ever does that, no.  But what it actually does do depends on how your watch file is configured.
<cyberixae> also, what is the right way to do get-orig-source for a source forge project
<RAOF> With uscan, generally.
<cyberixae> and third, what is wrong with the people who designed source forge
<cyberixae> :-P
<cyberixae> Sorry, for that
<cyberixae> It is just I don't understand why they cannot provide decent links for files
<billybigrigger> hey all
<billybigrigger> anyone know the status of virtualbox 3.0 and when it will hit karmic/jaunty repos?
<ajmitch> billybigrigger: it's been uploaded to Debian, so it has a chance of getting into karmic soonish
<billybigrigger> ajmitch::: how can i follow this?
<ajmitch> is there a bug open about it?
<ajmitch> if so, subscribe to that
<billybigrigger> subscribe to the debian bug?
<ajmitch> no, it's already in debian
<billybigrigger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/virtualbox/+bug/392314
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392314 in virtualbox-ose "vboxnetflt module fails to compile on 2.6.31-rc1 due to old the net_device api being removed." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ajmitch> yes, I saw that
<billybigrigger> this is my problem...but aparently it's fixed in 3.0
<billybigrigger> ahh ok
<ajmitch> These things happen with development releases :)
<billybigrigger> well of course :P
<ryanprior> How do you resume building a debuild without having to make clean first?
<ryanprior> My make install failed and I don't want to always have to compile again.
<ajmitch> ryanprior: debuild -nc
<ryanprior> ajmitch: is that in the man page? If not, should I file that as a bug?
<ajmitch> it's in the dpkg-buildpackage manpage
<ryanprior> I looked at the man page but couldn't see any options like that. >.>
<ryanprior> ajmitch: ah, I'll have to read that one.
<ajmitch> yeah, because most debuild options are passed through to dpkg-buildpackage :)
<ajmitch> -nc won't work with the usual pbuilder way of doing things
<ajmitch> nor will it work properly with some packages that do funny things when not cleaned
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys why would a package fail to install the app?
<cpscotti> RoAkSoAx: no error msgs?
<RoAkSoAx> cpscotti, none
<cpscotti> RoAkSoAx: what do you mean by install? Zero files copied?
<cpscotti> (to their destinations)
<RoAkSoAx> cpscotti, yes
<cpscotti> RoAkSoAx: python app right?
<RoAkSoAx> cpscotti, yes: https://launchpad.net/~andreserl/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/663575/+listing-archive-extra
<aplund> Hello
<aplund> I'm trying to do "prevu empathy/karmic"
<aplund> and the build fails
<aplund> but I cannot seem to figure out where
<jpds> aplund: Can you pastebin the error message to paste.ubuntu.com?
<aplund> yeah
<aplund> do I need to prevu dependencies manually?
<aplund> http://paste.ubuntu.com/208657/
<aplund> I basically followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu
<cpscotti> RoAkSoAx: taking a look there
<RoAkSoAx> cpscotti, awesome, thanks :)
<qiyong> karmic-updates and karmic-security are not available now?
<kees> qiyong: they are available but empty
<qiyong> kees: they'll remain empty until kamic be released?
<qiyong> what about karmic-updates/restricted and karmic-security/restricted?
<aplund> no easy cheese on why my "prevu empathy/karmic" from jaunty fails?
<kees> qiyong: correct, they will stay empty because updates are going into the normal release pocket.
<ryanprior> my build is dying, saying make[2]: cho: Command not found
<ryanprior> so I did grep -Rw 'cho' .
<ryanprior> and it turns up nothing
<ryanprior> and I used another text-search tool to search for the string "cho", and I can't find it anywhere in my build tree
<ryanprior> how can I figure out where make is finding "cho"?
<RoAkSoAx> Guys one question. When merging an app, new Debian version contains a patch to fix something that Ubuntu has already patched in the previous Ubuntu version. The new Debian version fixes this in a different way than Ubuntu did. Which patch should I drop?
<RoAkSoAx> Debian has also included more lines code to fix this patch, and Ubuntu simple changes something in 1 line
<qiyong> kees: apt-get update gives me karmic-updates/restricted Packages [ERROR] 404 Not Found
<qiyong> kees: why?
<qiyong> security/restricted not found either
<ajmitch> qiyong: because karmic is still in development
<qiyong> ajmitch: how to fix it?
<ajmitch> wait until karmic releases
<qiyong> ajmitch: can i fix this issue?
<ajmitch> you could always turn off security & updates until release day
<qiyong> ajmitch: but why update/main gives no error
 * ajmitch shrugs
<qiyong> karmic/restricted 404 Not Found
<qiyong> why?
<ajmitch> because it's not there.
<qiyong> why? is it bug or on purpose?
<aplund> oh wel
<qiyong> ajmitch: ^^^
<ajmitch> sorry, I'm at work & was called away
<TheMuso> Is the code thats used for fetching FTBFS information for ubuntuwire available anywhere?
<ajmitch> I believe it is
<ajmitch> let me try & find it
<TheMuso> thanks
<ajmitch> TheMuso: geser wrote it, do you have an account on qa.uw.c?
<ajmitch> it looks like https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~geser/+junk/qa-ftbfs might be it
<TheMuso> ajmitch: ok thanks
<TheMuso> and I don't think I have an account on qa.uw.c.
<ajmitch> were you wanting one?
<TheMuso> No
<ajmitch> ok :)
<TheMuso> I would like to turn the FTBF scode into something where I can pull just the powerpc FTBFS list, and attempt to rebuild them locally.
<ajmitch> hopefully that bzr branch on launchpad will have enough to work from
<TheMuso> yeah it appears it does.
<TheMuso> And it looks like it will be very easy to do what I want with the code.
<ryanprior> when I build my package, I'm getting gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<ryanprior> my secret key exists when I use gpg --list-secret-keys
<ryanprior> how do I get debuild to recognize it?
<TheMuso> ryanprior: Make sure the authorship line at the end of the changelog entry is an exact match to your GPG key.
<TheMuso> Including any comments you have in your GPG key.
<ryanprior> Ah, that'd do it I guess.
<cpscotti> Hello there! Anyone could review/advocate my package ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia )? It is a python app to visually build computer vision algorithms (e.g. have lots of fun with your webcam..hehe). It already got one advocate so everything seems to be ok!
<micahg> has anyone seen a package for this program?
<micahg> http://argus.tcp4me.com/
<TheMuso> micahg: Would wireshark be what you are after?
<micahg> no, I want to install that program, but I'd like to do it as a debian pacakge
<micahg> just wondeirng if anyone's seen it
<micahg> there's an argus-server in the repos
<micahg> but I didn't know if it was this or now
<micahg> not
<TheMuso> I haven't really had a look, so I am not sure if anyone has packaged it.
<ryanprior> I just uploaded a package to REVU using dput, but it doesn't show up in the listing yet. Is there a long wait time usually?
<ajmitch> ryanprior: no, but make sure you uploaded only a source package
<ryanprior> ajmitch: ryan:~/Desktop/package$ dput revu ecere-sdk_0.44d2.1-1_source.changes
<ryanprior> that's how I upload a source package, right?
<ajmitch> and that you've logged into revu prior to uploading
<ajmitch> so that it knows about your gpg key
<ajmitch> yes, that's fine for dput
<ryanprior> that I've done too
<ScottK> And that you've signed the package.
<ryanprior> and the package is signed, yes
<ryanprior> aha, it just showed up
<ajmitch> it processes every 3 minutes
<ryanprior> now how do I go about getting sponsors? Shamelessly plug the package and post the link? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ecere-sdk
<ajmitch> first obvious problem is the version :)
<ryanprior> It's a really great SDK that's been in development since '96 but has always been proprietary. This is the first FOSS release, and we're new to the whole system here. It's exciting though. :-)
<ScottK> As long as you don't do it very often, yes.
<ajmitch> ryanprior: Take a look at the warnings/notices section on that page
<ryanprior> So, should I create a new Launchpad needs-packaging bug?
<ajmitch> That's what it suggests
<ajmitch> Having bugs open about such stuff helps cut down on duplication
<ajmitch> in addition to the distribution being karmic,  not unstable, the debian revision should be -0ubuntu1, not -1
<ryanprior> Okay, how do I set the distribution to karmic and the Debian revision?
<ryanprior> Is that in the control file?
<ryanprior> ah no, the changelog
 * ajmitch unfortunately doesn't have time to check in more detail at the moment
<ryanprior> ajmitch: I'll bug y'all again tomorrow after I get rid of the first round of warnings :-)
<artfwo> ryanprior: as you don't use any of debhelper features directly, it may be a good idea to lower the number in debian/compat to 6 or even 5
<ryanprior> artfwo: I don't understand what the compat numbers mean. Is a higher number better? Should I improve the package to maintain a 7?
<artfwo> ryanprior: it's the minimal debhelper version, that can be used to build a package
<ryanprior> Ah, so since we don't use many new-fangled features we don't need as recent a version of debhelper.
<artfwo> (almost) all the differences between different version are documented in debhelper (7) manpage
<ryanprior> If I switch it to 5, how do I know that it actually works using debhelper version 5?
<artfwo> well, building in an older chroot is the best way
<artfwo> by the way, you should check the debhelper (>= 7) build-dependency in debian/control as well
<artfwo> it should be identical to the version in debian/compat
<artfwo> I would also consider extending the package to install documentation
<artfwo> perhaps, in a separate -doc package
<ryanprior> we want to split it into a whole package structure eventually
<ryanprior> but right now, unless it's crucial, we'd like to simplify by providing one monster package
<ryanprior> ecere-sdk is everything you need to develop and deploy Ecere apps, but we'd eventually like to split it into ecere-core, ecere-doc, ecere-ide, etc
<ryanprior> and have ecere-sdk depend on all those
<artfwo> that's highly recommended to say the least
<ryanprior> Okay, I'll look into it ASAP.
<ryanprior> I now have a needs-packaging bug. How do I link it to my package?
<artfwo> just specify the bug number in debian/changelog
<artfwo> something like: * Initial release (LP: #XXXXXX)
<ryanprior> including the #?
<ajmitch> yes
<ryanprior> I'm not sure how to satisfy the get-original-source rule.
<ryanprior> I could put the working tarball I'm using on my own website, which is different from the official website
<ryanprior> or I can push it tomorrow morning to the official website
<ryanprior> but as soon as I update anything, then that's out of date
<ryanprior> what's the best way to handle that situation?
<artfwo> well, get-original-source is an optional rule
<ryanprior> okay then, I'll ignore it for now until we have a better system for public source access set up
<artfwo> you could start by creating a debian/watch file first
<artfwo> see manpage for "uscan" for the description
<ryanprior> if the debian/watch file sometimes points to a source tarball that differs from the source package, is that worse than having no debian/watch file at all?
<ajmitch> is there a reason you're using unreleased or repacked tarballs?
<ryanprior> yes, we're in rapid bugfixing right now and I'm assigned to get the Ubuntu package in position to be accepted for Karmic if possible
<ryanprior> hopefully bugfixing will be done by the end of the week and the package will be in pretty good shape with a few people interested in sponsoring it
<ryanprior> that's what I'm anticipating will be the case
<artfwo> I am not a MOTU, but AFAIK it will speed up the review process, if you're using the official tarball release
<ryanprior> okay well, in that case I'll make it clear that putting out an official tarball release with all our latest changes would be a good idea
<ryanprior> hopefully it will be done tomorrow :-)
<cpscotti> artfwo: AFAIK ! LOL!!! it took me some time to figure it out
<artfwo> yeah, I am having hard times with my packages getting reviewed
<ryanprior> artfwo: they are being very picky? :-)
<cpscotti> so do I
<cpscotti> hehe
<artfwo> one is indeed, but the other is just overlooked I think
<artfwo> and I actually join the channel today to bother some MOTUs to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/scantailor - an interactive post-processing tool for scanned books (qt, c++, cmake)
<cpscotti> (by the way... there is this app http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia that just needs another advocate.. it seems fine and its fun!)
<cpscotti> artfwo: what is the problem with scantailor? How did you lose your advocations? do they "expire"?
<artfwo> cpscotti: nope, the package made it past revu stage, but was rejected by the archive admin
<artfwo> so I uploaded a fixed version, without an icon, which had problematic license
<cpscotti> hmm
<cpscotti> I see
<micahg> anyone know what to do if I get this:  Someone else has lock over /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz.tmp, waiting
<dholbach> good morning
<RoAkSoAx> dholbach, on bug #332238 , since the package is already in Build-Depends, it should not be in Depends for this particular case??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332238 in passenger "Building against apache2-prefork-dev would allow mod_php5 cohabitation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332238
<RoAkSoAx> meant bug #382539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382539 in passenger "Please upgrade passenger from 2.0.3 to 2.2.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382539
<dholbach> RoAkSoAx: I dunno - I was just a bit surprised to see an explicit build-depends and depends there
<RoAkSoAx> dholbach, well previous versions were like that too
<dholbach> right
<RoAkSoAx> should I just leave it like that?
<dholbach> to be honest, I don't kno
<dholbach> w
<RoAkSoAx> ok I will just leave it as it is. Though I'll be merging back to worker instead of prefork
<geser> TheMuso: the branch ajmitch pointed you is correct and there is also a link to the source at the bottom of the page
<TheMuso> geser: ah ok, thanks.
<Martin_vW> While working on the durep package, I get the following lintian warning: W: durep: non-standard-dir-perm var/lib/durep/ 2755 != 0755
<Martin_vW> I guess this is intentional by the upstream auther. What should I do?
<dunham> Hi all! I'm packaging a software that has a COPYING (GPL2) and copyright information, but some source files miss license headers. some of them only report the author name, others haven't copyright/license info at all. Is such a package acceptable in the archives? Should I ask upstream to fix it?
<gaspa> dholbach: in your opinion, ftbs.csv should point to one of the failing build log directly or to a page (geser's one ,in my mind) that shows every archs?
<Guest8154> hi
<julien> I just 'successfully' uploaded a package to REVU but it doesn't show on the web interface, is there something wrong with my upload ?
<c_korn> julien: did you upload the sources or deb packages?
<julien> eeeh ... the .deb was uploaded in the last pass .. ok I see your point :)
<AndrewGee> Hi. Any MOTUs around to review my 'gpxviewer' package? It's an app that helps you view GPS traces. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gpxviewer - Thanks!
<asac> stgraber: i asked sec team for a review of your MIR ... if they dont process it in lets say one week let me know
<slytherin> directhex: Just FYI ... banshee fails to start on powerpc with mono 2.4 as well.
<directhex> slytherin, eek. same weird sqlite issue?
<slytherin> directhex: yes
<directhex> gah
<slytherin> directhex: cleaned all banshee folders in home folder, still the same.
<directhex> and as per usual it's damned access to hardware making this frustrating to debugf
<slytherin> directhex: I would have loved to sneak into banshee or sqlite code but got too many things pending already.
<Ampelbein> AndrewGee: Hi. I just left a comment on gpxviewer. python-xml is broken and removed from archive but your package build-depends on it.
<AndrewGee> Ampelbein: Thanks. I'll check it out.
<stgraber> asac: thanks
<AndrewGee> Ampelbein: Hah. I just found that I didn't actually need the python-xml dependency for gpxviewer. My mistake :)
<Ampelbein> AndrewGee: ok, cool. will review now.
<AndrewGee> Thanks
<Ampelbein> AndrewGee: Why do you want gpxviewer to go under "Education"? (in the desktop-file)
<AndrewGee> Ampelbein: I'm not sure. I couldn't work out the best category for it go under. I looked at JOSM, which allows you to do mapping for openstreetmap, and they used education.
<Ampelbein> AndrewGee: Hm, I don't feel comfortable with educations.
<Ampelbein> AndrewGee: Let me look at other categories.
<AndrewGee> Ampelbein: Okay
<Ampelbein> AndrewGee: I don't really find a fitting category, maybe "Graphics"?
<AndrewGee> Ampelbein: Or shall I just go for "Other"?
<Ampelbein> AndrewGee: dunno, perhaps it's better to ask on the mailing list (ubuntu-devel-discuss)
<AndrewGee> Ampelbein: Okay. Will do.
<kirrus> Hi all,
<kirrus> further to my previous messages about this problem, phpmyadmin is now being mass-exploited. Still waiting for the patch in ubuntu, debian have deployed theirs.
<kirrus> http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2009/Jul/0021.html
<kirrus> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/387215
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 387215 in phpmyadmin "phpMyAdmin: CVE-2009-1151: Arbitrary code execution" [High,Confirmed]
<aboSamoor> Hi, I want to ask if there is a package to add extra mime types icons to ubuntu, especially for source code files ?
<aboSamoor> is there any answer ? I want to check how can i make a package that adds files and new lines in text file
<zul> is anyone from the motu-sru team around?
<slytherin> ttx: ping, just checked changelog of c3p0. Was the incompatibility always there?
<ttx> slytherin: the last debian update changed from java-gcj-compat-dev to default-jdk... but it doesn't build with openjdk
<ttx> it always built with GCJ before.
<slytherin> ttx: Of, I thought you changed because of the current state of openjdk packages.
<ttx> Oh no, I was working in -headless dependencies and realiazed it just FTBFS in karmic
<ttx> slytherin: there might be a smarter way to fix it by limiting java version in the ant build files
<ttx> slytherin: but upstream never quite responded on java versions questions asked on various lists
<slytherin> ttx: by the way, I hope all the packages related to maven are not available in Debian. But I can not log sync request without verifying that they build. And I can not verify because openjdk is broken.
<ttx> openjdk is broken ?
<slytherin> ttx: The arch:all components of openjdk are not getting built due to DEPWAIT on i386. This causes problem on my powerpc machine.
<ttx> slytherin: ok. Note that I'm not sure I want to upload all the maven changes from Debian right now. Letting them live in Debian unstable for a while might be preferable
<directhex> slytherin, sounds like a hard life owning a ppc
<slytherin> ttx: any particular reason?
<directhex> oh, actually..... we enabled unit testing in mono. where are the ppc build logs...
<slytherin> directhex: yes, but it is fun none the less. I mean if in future I want to sell powerpc based machines, I want to make sure Ubuntu works on it. :-P
<ttx> slytherin: I need some stability in the Java libraries front... in order to sort the Eucalyptus deps out and MIR them
<directhex> slytherin, all i need is a mains adapter for a g4 ibook, or a qemu recipe, and i can actually work on ppc bugs
<slytherin> ttx: most of the maven packages are DEPWAIT or FTBFS at this time. Rest assured I will not request syncs for anything not maven related.
<directhex> or you could kick frontdesk/DAM so i get access to the debian porter boxes as a DD
<ttx> slytherin: I'm slightly worried about the number of packages that would need to change for the maven thing -- unless we need them for a karmic feature, I'd just sync them on karmic+1
<slytherin> directhex: My adapter broke last year, I bought a china made (probably) for half the price.
<slytherin> ttx: We can at least have maven stack in karmic even if we are not actually using it to build packages.
<slytherin> that will ensure that when we start using it for packaging, major bugs are already squashed.
<directhex> slytherin, i have a co-worker whose hong kong import melted. so urge to spend ridiculous money is low
<ttx> slytherin: I should have a closer look at the changes that they bring in. Maybe I worry too much -- I just don't want to get surprises 2 days before FF, like in Jaunty.
<directhex> slytherin, the cost of a new battery and mains adapter for the ibook is higher than the cost of a new low-end netbook...
<slytherin> ttx: right
<directhex> 360 test(s) passed. 0 test(s) did not pass.
<slytherin> directhex: that is why I bought china made adapter. It has worked great so far. But the way it shouldn't be hard to get a custom made adapter.
<directhex> slytherin, mono passed all its unit tests on the ppc build o_o
<ttx> slytherin: could your ppc/openjdk issue the reason why I get java build issues on powerpc buildds with "Depends: default-jdk (= 1.6-30ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed" errors ?
<directhex> slytherin, so it seems like a lib error of some kind, not the runtime
<directhex> (we enabled unit testing during build, to try and find some of the nasty runtime bugs we hear about but cannot debug on things like ARM)
<slytherin> ttx: because of the reason I told you earlier. Problem is the arch:any components of openjdk have been updated on ppc, but arch:all components are not yet updated because i386 build is DEPWAIT.
<directhex> i should work on mono 2.4.2 some more. am i busy on sunday?
<slytherin> directhex: good. By the way, the armel build looks fixed. You should port the fix to Debian too. Otherwise mono 2.4 will not migrate to testing.
<directhex> slytherin, it's on the TODO list for our only package sponsor, along with 18 other items
<directhex> slytherin, hence my desire to deal with DDship formalities ASAP
<slytherin> ttx: The arch:all packages are copied from i386 build.
<slytherin> even though they are built on other architectures. :-(
<Laney> directhex: ajmitch volunteered to do some sponsoring \o/
<directhex> Laney, that would be handy @_@
<Laney> muchly
<directhex> did you meet gir yet?
<Laney> yep, he's very polite
 * rys gives directhex a wave
<directhex> o_o
<directhex> o_O
<directhex> O_o
<directhex> @_@
<rys> haha
<directhex> it's rys!
<rys> it's me!
<directhex> how is rys? and more importantly, why is rys hanging around in here with the packager misfits?
<rys> I'm good thanks, life treats me ok :D you?  And I'm here because of recent press on your mono ramblings :p read them with interest until one of them said you were actually helping maintain it for debian, so I wondered if you'd be here
<rys> a quick /whois and a "zomg!" and here I am
<rys> so mostly just stalking you :p
<directhex> :o
<directhex> can i suggest moving it to #debian-cli on oftc, if it's not strictly ubuntu related?
<rys> sure
<rys> although I think I'll be back, once I've learned the ropes.  I have stuff for consideration at some point
<Riddell> devfil: ping
<devfil> Riddell, pong
<Riddell> devfil: what's the licence of Tango.AdiumEmoticonset.tar.gz in galaxium?
 * devfil checks
<Riddell> and the other themes
<iulian> Riddell: Hi. You're the one who's taking care of NEW now?
<devfil> Riddell, it should be gpl2
<Riddell> iulian: I am currently
<Riddell> devfil: so it's not the normal tango licence?
<iulian> Riddell: I've just seen that you rejected cadabra.  What was the reason?
<devfil> Riddell, I don't know, in the source code for that theme a particular license isn't specified so the license should be the COPYING (gpl2+)
<Riddell> iulian: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2009-July/027850.html
<Riddell> devfil: well if they come from tango they're not GPL 2
<iulian> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> devfil: can you check with upstream if they come from tango or not?
<devfil> Riddell, yes, I'm sending him an email, I will inform you when he replies
<Riddell> thanks
<PPDP12> Hi I would like to get started developing with Ubuntu, I have Experience in Microsoft Programming.
<PPDP12> How will I start?
<Laney> check the topic :)
<PPDP12> K :)
<aboudreault> emm.... how do we call the debian directory ? Is it a "package definitions" or a "package specifications" ?
<slytherin> aboudreault: what do you mean?
<aboudreault> I mean... the .spec file to make a rpm is called the package specification, is there something like that for debian instead of .... "debian directory"
<aboudreault> maybe "debian source package" ?
<geser> debian source package are the .dsc, .diff.gz and .orig.tar.gz files
<aboudreault> ha k.
<slytherin> aboudreault: we usually call it 'packaging bits'. I am not sure if there is any formal term.
<aboudreault> *shrug*, it's ugly as a term :)
<ryanprior> Where do non-executable binaries (artwork, configuration files, etc) go in the filesystem?
<geser> depends on the file but mostly below /usr/share/<pkg> or /usr/lib/<pkg>
<ryanprior> so for the ecere package, we can put whatever resource files we need in /usr/share/ecere ?
<geser> if they are architecture-independent (e.g. images) then yes
<mezgani> hi porthose
<mezgani> are you there
<geser> if they are compiled then into /usr/lib/ecere
<porthose> mezgani: sup
<PPDP12> How do I get started?
<PPDP12> I watched a tutorial on YouTube
<mezgani> please can you take a look to my package
<porthose> mezgani: link
<PPDP12> Where This guy types code into an app
<PPDP12> What is that app?????
<mezgani> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-ipcalc
<PPDP12> Can anyone help?
<slytherin> PPDP12: It depends on what you want to do.
<geser> PPDP12: what video did you watch?
<PPDP12> I want to know what is the application Daniel uses in this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyEl3w7SFK4 tutorial
<PPDP12> I watched Learning MOTU - Getting Started
<porthose> mezgani: I don't have time right now but I will later this evening :)
<PPDP12> It looks like a console maybe
<mezgani> ok porthose , thanks in advance :]
<ryanprior> PPDP12: you'll have to install Ubuntu and get familiar with the Bash console
<PPDP12> I have installed Ubuntu
<ryanprior> PPDP12: then you'll need to install some developer tools as Danial shows in the video
<PPDP12> yes, but the what is the program that he types the code in to install the tools?
<PPDP12> that's what I want to know
<ryanprior> PPDP12: the RUTE User Tutorial and Exposition (http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz) is a good introduction to the command line and to using Linux in general. I suggest reading that.
<PPDP12> Ok, thanks
<ryanprior> The console emulator he uses is probably gnome-terminal, which you can launch by going to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<geser> PPDP12: he uses gnome-terminal with two tabs open
<PPDP12> thank you that's what I wanted to know
<julien> heya I just uploaded a package on REVU : 17:25 < PPDP12> thank you that's what I wanted to know
<julien> arf
<julien> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/brackup
<julien> better :P
<PPDP12> can I ask another question?
<geser> sure, there is no limit on questions per day :)
<PPDP12> cool
<PPDP12> I typed in the code that Daniel does but then I get this error: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock  - open (13 Permission Denied)
<PPDP12> and, Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<PPDP12> :'(
<geser> add sudo at the beginning of the line
<PPDP12> ok let me try.
<julien> anyone interested in reviewing ?
<PPDP12> Ahhhhh thank you sooooooo much!
<PPDP12> Thanks guys!
<geser> julien: your package could certainly use a better and longer long description
<gaspa> geser: added code for generation of a .csv file.
<cyberixae> Does ${DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE} in debian/rules get automatically expanded to something?
<geser> cyberixae: only by cdbs
<cyberixae> What is cdbs?
<geser> a helper package for debian/rules which can handle the some common cases
<geser> !info cdbs
<ubottu> cdbs (source: cdbs): common build system for Debian packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.52ubuntu18 (jaunty), package size 1018 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<cyberixae> I'm using it in get-orig-source. Currently it expands to an empty string, and I'm wondering what I need to do to get that fixed.
<azeem_> cyberixae: just replace it with the source package name should work, no?
<cyberixae> azeem: That is what I was planning to do, but I thought that the original writer of the snippet maybe hand some reason for doing it that way
<PPDP12> Hi again
<ryanprior> Upstream has one big source tarball with everything in it. If I want to split that up into a few different Debian packages, can they all have the same .orig.tar.gz, or do I need to get new source tarballs?
<geser> one source package producing several debian packages is pretty common
<slytherin> cyberixae: why do you need to use DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE in get-orig-source?
<cyberixae> slytherin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Examples/ChangingTheOrigTarball
<cyberixae> slytherin: This document tells me to.
<slytherin> cyberixae: right, it is fine then.
<cyberixae> The problem is it does not get expanded
<julien> geser: thanks for your comment, I'll try to describe it better. If it's the only problem my package has, I'll be happy :)
<Martin_vW> While working on the durep package, I get the following lintian warning: W: durep: non-standard-dir-perm var/lib/durep/ 2755 != 0755
<Martin_vW> I guess this is intentional by the upstream auther. What should I do?
<geser> if it's intended you can ignore the warning
<ryanprior> I'm using cdbs to build my package and I'd like to know in the makefile which package cdbs is trying to build. How can I do that? What variable do I use?
<maxb> ryanprior: by makefile you mean debian/rules?
<ryanprior> maxb: No, the upstream makefile.
<ryanprior> maxb: But if it's in debian/rules I could always export it to get it upstream.
<maxb> That would be "Doing It Wrong" - the upstream Makefile shouldn't even need to know it's being built inside a packaging system
<ryanprior> Okay. I'm trying to do things right but I don't always have a good idea of what that would be. :-)
<maxb> What do you want to happen?
<ryanprior> The default behaviour of the upstream build system is to build and install everything.
<ryanprior> When I'm building a package, I want to build everything but only install some things.
<ryanprior> How can I do that without patching the upstream build system?
<maxb> The common approach is to let the upstream build system install to debian/tmp, and use dh_install to install files from there into the final package directories
<geser> ryanprior: install everything and rm the parts you don't want/need
<maxb> Or that
<ryanprior> geser: interesting. That sounds like an even more hackish way of getting things done.
<ryanprior> Upstream is willing to accept patches that build consciousness of packaging into their build system; I figured that would be a cleaner way.
<geser> than go that way as you have a very friendly upstream
<maxb> Enhancing the upstream buildsystem to turn on or off installation of particular modules is clean - but doing so in terms of a special "packaging mode" isn't
<ryanprior> Well, if my debian/rules file says that I'm building the "ecere-doc" package, then I only want to install the documentation, for example
<ryanprior> That's a packaging mode.
<maxb> Normally you would run the upstream installation routine only ONCE in the build of a source package
<maxb> You would *not* run it once per binary package you're building
<ryanprior> Okay, I'm taking the whole wrong approach then.
<maxb> Sorry, but sounds like :-
<maxb> * :-)
<ryanprior> On the contrary, thanks for pointing me away from the wrong way of doing things.
<ryanprior> My problem is that my imagination can come up with lots of ways to get packaging done that go totally contrary to the best or easiest ways to get packaging done. =D
<maxb> Is your upstream a standard ./configure; make; make install style?
<ryanprior> Yes it is.
<ryanprior> ./configure doesn't actually do anything other than print "no need to configure lol" but yes.
<geser> some upstream have an extra target to install the docs (as not everyone might want installed them) but you usually install everything with debian/rules and use .install files to split it across several binary packages
<maxb> Dies the "make install" invocation support DESTDIR ?
<ryanprior> Yes, it does.
<maxb> * Does
<ryanprior> geser: that's starting to sound like some savvy stuff. I'll have to look up .install files
<geser> man dh_install
<maxb> ryanprior: Right, then cdbs should be mostly doing the right things by default - it'll "make install DESTDIR=debian/tmp", and all you need to do is supply the debhelper *.install files designating which files go into which binary package
<ryanprior> What do I put in my debian/control file to specify that I'm building many binary packages?
<geser> several Package stanzas
<ryanprior> Do I just add more "Package: " entries?
<ryanprior> ah, oka
<geser> just pick a source packages building several packages and "spy" there
<ryanprior> What does "spy" mean?
<maxb> just look around
<ryanprior> Sorry for being such a nitwit -- you mean look around as in google it, or spying as in looking around?
<maxb> As in, find a source package that builds several binary packages, and just examine it to see how it does it.
<ryanprior> Ah, okay. ^.^
<lex79> hi, how to fix this lintian warning?
<lex79> W: kanyremote source: dh_desktop-is-deprecated line 58
<maxb> lex79: man dh_desktop ?
<lex79> maxb: maybe :)
<cpscotti> lex79: i just deleted its references in debian/control
<lex79> cpscotti: thanks
<cpscotti> lex79: in my debian/rules I had (among other things):
<cpscotti> binary-install/harpia::
<cpscotti>    dh_desktop
<cpscotti> I just removed those two lines
<lex79> perfect
<cpscotti> (by the way.. is there a brave soul with spare time to review/advocate my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia , its a visual python app for generating computer vision algorithms, (python, gnomecanvas, opencv,....) ) It Already got 1 ADV! =]
<ryanprior> How do I tell the upstream build system to install into debian/tmp?
<geser> DESTDIR if the Makefile supports it
<ryanprior> where do I set DESTDIR?
<ryanprior> in debian/rules?
<geser> yes, usually make install is called as "make install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp"
<ekilfoil> if anyone has a moment, I required a configure change from the current version of php with ubuntu "php5-5.2.6.dfsg.1".  I have created the new package, but update-manager wants to update it with the "official" package even though it's pinned in preferences and held in synaptic.  How can I change my version to "php5-5.2.6.dfsg.2" to prevent apt from trying to update it from "php5-5.2.6.dfsg.1" to "php5-5.2.6.dfsg.1"
<ryanprior> geser: right now my rules file just says
<ryanprior> #!/usr/bin/make -f
<ryanprior> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<ryanprior> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk
<ryanprior> And the upstream source doesn't even use autotools, so I don't know if I need that or not.
<geser> no configure script? (it's not uncommon)
<geser> if your package doesn't use autotools (config.guess/config.sub) then you don't need the autotools line
<ekilfoil> nvm my question earlier all.... dpkg --set-selections didn't show it on hold, but setting it fixed my issue
<ryanprior> how do I add new packages to my debian/changelog?
<ryanprior> do I just put them one after another, starting with lines like "ecere-sdk (0.44d2.1-0ubuntu1) karmic; urgency=low"
<maxb> ryanprior: something about the way you phrased that makes me think you're misunderstanding..... debian/changelog cannot contain "multiple packages"
<ryanprior> maxb: Yes, reading closer I think it's supposed to describe the source package, not the binary packages.
<maxb> exactly
<maxb> The 'dch' tool is wonderfully helpful in maintaining it
<ryanprior> So I've got a few .install files now
<ryanprior> libecere.install has usr/lib/libecere.so
<ryanprior> and I want ecere-sdk.install to have all other .so files to be put into usr/lib
<maxb> *blink*  No version info
<ryanprior> maxb: There are no sonames yet, I'm working on that.
<maxb> ok
<ryanprior> but for my .install files, how do I specify "everything in usr/lib except libecere.so"
<maxb> I don't think you can, sorry
<ryanprior> so, are .install files inadequate for my use, then?
<ryanprior> surely there's got to be able to somehow exclude that one file
<ryanprior> got to be a way, that is. :-)
<maxb> I think mostly people just list the files explicitly in this sort of scenario, on the assumption that the list of files won't change much or often
<maxb> How many libraries are there anyway? I grabbed the binary .deb for some context, and there only appear to be four
<james_w> alternatively you can list the directory to install everything and then rm
<ryanprior> maxb: It won't be hard to just list the other 3 explicitly in this ase, but I was hoping to learn more about the general case where a lot more files might be present.
<cyberixae> I'd like to create some packages for my ppa, but I'd like an official package with the same version number to overwrite my packages once they appear.
<cyberixae> What kind of version numbers should I use for my ppa?
<directhex> cyberixae, fooversion~cyber1
<directhex> "~" is less than ""
<ryanprior> is "" less than 0?
<directhex> yes
<directhex> 1.0-1+foo > 1.0-1 > 1.0-1~foo
<c_korn> does 1.10 superseed 1.9 ?
<Laney> dpkg --compare-versions 1.10 gt 1.9 && echo yes
<c_korn> Laney: thanks. I should have known there is a debhelper for everything :P
<cyberixae> What does a debian/menu file do?
<maxb> < ryanprior> is "" less than 0? < directhex> yes  <---- I disagree
<maxb> cyberixae: by itself, nothing, but see man dh_installmenu
<directhex> directhex@desire:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 1.0-1ubuntu lt 1.0-1ubuntu0 && echo true
<maxb> does not echo true
<maxb> $ dpkg --compare-versions 1.0-1ubuntu eq 1.0-1ubuntu0 && echo true
<maxb> true
<directhex> they're equal?
<directhex> bonghits :|
<maxb> yup, an empty component is generally equivalent to zero
<maxb> although "" != "0", in a peculiar exceptional edge case
<aboSamoor> I want to make a debian package that edit a text file and install new files (images) , any idea how and/or where can I start ?
<maxb> directhex: whoa. Actually, reading debian policy manual really carefully does account for "" < "0" :-)
<c_korn> aboSamoor: for text files: create patches. for binary data: use uuencode/uudecode (or use text based image formats like svg or xpm)
<aboSamoor> c_korn, my idea that I want to add new mime types icons, I can write a script in python to add that, but I want to make a package so it will be easier to be distributed
<aboSamoor> c_korn, so I will update the mime types file and I will copy new icons to the /usr/share
<c_korn> aboSamoor: ehm, yes. exactly.
<aboSamoor> c_korn, I am confused. Should I write a python script then package it, or there is mechanism this in the debian package meta data and files
<c_korn> for the mime types?
<c_korn> there are package.mime files that do the job
<c_korn> for the mime types of the wine application the mime file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/d2ae4c3a
<c_korn> (as an example)
<cpscotti> Hey there... any motu with time to review/advocate this package ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia ). #Adv = 1 and seems to be all right. It is a graphical end-user python app to build computer vision algorithms in a Simulink-like manner (block diagrams). warp10, it may interest you since you already looked at it.
<cpscotti> well... silence speaks for itself.. lol
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-04
<p3rror> hello is there any motu who can advocate my python module
<cyberixae> Why do I get...
<cyberixae> W: kunquat source: debian-watch-file-in-native-package
<directhex> cyberixae, because your package is a Native package (i.e. you are upstream, there's no non-debian source available), and you have a watch file (which would ordinarily point to the unaltered upstream source, to inform you of updates)
<cyberixae> my watch file points to original source in Launchpad
<cyberixae> and it works
<cyberixae> I can get it with get-orig-sourc
<cyberixae> e
<cyberixae> For some reason a tar ball with the name of my package has appeared as well
<cyberixae> funny
<cyberixae> I never created one
<directhex> debuild will use the orig in the parent folder to determine what goes into the diff.gz
<directhex> no orig means it's a native package, and it creates orig as a tarball of the current folder
<cyberixae> I forgot to rename the directory that was extracted from the original tar ball
<cyberixae> it has a dash instead of under score
<cyberixae> I recall doing the same mistake before
<cyberixae> no, that's wrong
<cyberixae> it should have a dash in it
<cyberixae> dpkg-source: warning: source directory 'kunquat-0.2.1' is not <sourcepackage>-<upstreamversion> 'kunquat-0.2.1~twruottu1'
<cyberixae> dpkg-source: info: building kunquat in kunquat_0.2.1~twruottu1.tar.gz
<cyberixae> is it the ~ that somehow breaks things?
<directhex> not at all
<directhex> it's because it's a native package
<directhex> <directhex> no orig means it's a native package, and it creates orig as a tarball of the current folder
<cyberixae> Well it is not supposed to be a native package
<cyberixae> So, how do I change that?
<ajmitch> what version did you use in debian/changelog?
<directhex> do you have a  <sourcepackage>_<upstreamversion>.orig.tar.gz in .. ?
<cyberixae> cyberix@eval:~/my/pak/kunquat/kunquat-0.2.1$ ls ../*orig*gz
<cyberixae> ../kunquat_0.2.1.orig.tar.gz
<cyberixae> kunquat (0.2.1~twruottu1) jaunty; urgency=low
<nellery> cyberixae: you need to add the Ubuntu revision
<cyberixae> ?
<cyberixae> this for a PPA
<cyberixae> initially
<cyberixae> as the upstream software is not yet mature enough for universe inclusion
<directhex> oh, well spotted nellery
<directhex> cyberixae, there's no - in the version in changelog, so it's a native package
<directhex> cyberixae, i.e. it's upstream 0.2.1~twruottu1, not a package from upstream 0.2.1
<cyberixae> oh
<directhex> try 0.2.1-0ubuntu1~twruottu1
<cyberixae> I wanted to make official packages overwrite mine as they appear into universe
<nellery> cyberixae: it's explained a bit here, for PPAs https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Versioning
<cyberixae> and someone told me using ~would be the way to go
<directhex> it would. 0.2.1~twruottu1 is lower than 0.2.1
<directhex> but 0.2.1 is a native package version
<cyberixae> so how do I go lower than 0 after a -
<directhex> the lowest thing that would ever go there in an official package is 0ubuntu1
<directhex> so you need to be lower than 0ubuntu1
<cyberixae> how about packages that come from debian
<cyberixae> do they also have -0
<directhex> the lowest thing that would ever go there in an official package is 1
<cyberixae> -0twruottu1 is lower than -0ubuntu1
<cyberixae> right?
<ajmitch> yes, but it looks ugly :)
<cyberixae> or I could go with -0kunquatppa1
<cyberixae> or -0kunquat1
<cyberixae> or -0kqt1
<cyberixae> or -0kqtppa1
<cyberixae> (sorry for the flood)
<cyberixae> Thank you guys.
<cyberixae> You have been most helpfull.
<cyberixae> Now I'm going to sleep.
<cyberixae> Good night.
<zsquareplusc> i've created a deb package for an application (it's in a launchpad PPA). i'm trying to install a folder with dh_installdocs. in  it's man page i read that i can specify such things in debian/package.docs but that file seems to be ignored
<zsquareplusc> does dh_installdocs need an option so that it looks for that file or should that be detected automatically?
<zsquareplusc> mm. works when i specify the folder as parameter to dh_installdocs and not using that .docs file
<recreatedme> how does one close a bug in debian? that has an RFP?
<recreatedme> couldn't find a definte guide it seems.
<pochu> recreatedme: you can mail nnnn-done@bugs.debian.org
<pochu> if you want to close it with a version, the first line of the mail should have
<pochu> Version: 1.2.3-1
<pochu> you can also close with an upload, adding a Closes: #123 to you changelog
<recreatedme> they said something, make yourself as the owner of the package?
<recreatedme> should i mail nnn-done with something like
<recreatedme> http://paste.debian.net/40939/
<pochu> oh, an RFP
<pochu> then no, yo udon't want to close it
<pochu> nor mail -done
<pochu> what you want to do I think is become the owner and retitle it to ITP
<pochu> (do you want to package and maintain that software?)
<pochu> hmm, you're confusing me :)
<pochu> what bug# is it?
<recreatedme> yes pucho
<recreatedme> hang on
<recreatedme> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=381263
<ubottu> Debian bug 381263 in wnpp "TAG: gyachi -- A Yahoo! client for Linux operating system" [Rfp,Closed]
<recreatedme> oops
<recreatedme> is that right, but it says it's close?
<recreatedme> how does one mail  "control@b.d.o" for debian?
<recreatedme> i know this is debian specific
<recreatedme> but, well, this is just seem to a more helpful channel :)
<recreatedme> to be*
<jmarsden> http://www.debian.org/Bugs/server-control
<recreatedme> it's just  that gmail doesn't recognize the address
<jmarsden> ?  control@bugs.debian.org  is being seen by gmail as an invalid address?  I doubt it.
<recreatedme> jmarsden control@b.d.o
<jmarsden> b.d.o is  IRC shorthand for bugs.debian.org.  Read the docs at the link I posted!
<recreatedme> omg!
<recreatedme> i really didn't realize that
<cpscotti> Friday night at brazil, drinking a beer and waiting patiently for a men with spare time, a good heart and a brave soul to review my package (it already got one advocate). It is a python end user app to build computer vision algorithms from block diagrams. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia
<loell> hi, just wanna as if ubuntu lintian really is different with lintian debian?
<loell> my ubuntu lintian says no more errors & warning, while debian reviewers that there lintian says more?
<jetsaredim> is there a way to mask packages out of a repo so that you don't upgrade them?
<jetsaredim> or so that you only see certain packages?
<emgent> someone up with intrepid ?
 * andrew_sayers raises his hand for emgent
<jmarsden> jetsaredim: man apt_preferences
<emgent> andrew_sayers: cool, can i query you ?
<andrew_sayers> emgent: surely.
<emgent> again, someone have an intrepid box?
<ajmitch> no, I think most of us would have upgraded by now
<ajmitch> does it have to be an actual install & not a chroot?
<emgent> :|
<jmarsden> I have an Intrepid VM (virtualbox-ose) ... host OS is Jaunty... any use?
<emgent> i think that there is a blocker issue in perl base updates (via security fixes)
<emgent> jmarsden: can work!
<ajmitch> what sort of issue?
<emgent> can you run intrepid ?
<jmarsden> OK... yes, sure...
<emgent> ajmitch: after perl update:
<emgent> Reading state information... Done
<emgent> Calculating upgrade... Failed
<emgent> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<emgent>   libmono-system-web2.0-cil: Depends: libgdiplus but it is not going to be installed
<emgent>   xbase-clients: Depends: x11-apps but it is not going to be installed
<emgent>                  Depends: x11-utils but it is not going to be installed
<emgent> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<emgent> (in apt-get dist-upgrade)
<emgent> but i need a confirm.
<emgent> jmarsden: type, apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<jmarsden> Intrepid VM is running, how do I trigger the bug?
 * ajmitch doesn't see anything perl-related there
<jmarsden> OK..
<ajmitch> there are some flags you can pass to apt-get to get it to be more verbose, I can't remember what they are though
<emgent> jmarsden: some errors?
<jmarsden> Not yet... is says 309 upgraded 5 newly installed do I wish to continue... I'll say Y?
<emgent> ya
<jmarsden> OK.
<jmarsden> It's downloading... will be about 5 more minutes to get all those packages...
<ajmitch> emgent: it may be something that only shows up with certain packages installed
<emgent> ok jmarsden thanks
<ajmitch> jmarsden: and it should have broke before now if it was going to
<jmarsden> Oh, OK... then... it's fine :)
<ramaddan> hi
<ramaddan> I have been trying to learn packaging in ubuntu for a while, and I came a across a snag
<ramaddan> so I was hoping someone here could help me out
<ramaddan> I was playing around with debian/rules, and I noticed that if I tried to change folders while the package is compiling, changing folder does not take effect
<ramaddan> in other words, placing "cd example" in "debian/rules" does not have any effect
<ramaddan> am I missing something?
<StevenK> ramaddan: Because debian/rules is a makefile, and each tabbed-in line in a makefile is executed using a different shell
<ramaddan> ok, got that
<ramaddan> hmmm
<jetsaredim> that's what semicolons and backslashes are for
<ramaddan> oh, to keep it within the same shell
<ramaddan> and when parentheses close, then goes on to a new shell
<ramaddan> is that correct?
<jetsaredim> obviously depends on how it's written
<ramaddan> ok, trying out right now, so that I can get a better understanding of how it works
<ramaddan> it worked :-)
<ramaddan> ok, that is one thing of my list of learning, but still much more to learn
<ramaddan> thanks for the help in the right direction
<jetsaredim> ramaddan: no worries - I'm no packaging expert - but I've written a few makefiles
<aerztelogger> james_w: for distributed development we really need to hook up bzr with CIA ;-)
<LarstiQ> aerztelogger: there is such a hookup available
<aerztelogger> well, only for client-side
<CarlFK1> how do I add an app to the menu?
<CarlFK1> er... as part of the package install process
<CarlFK1> https://edge.launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa dvswitch - 0.9~alpha-0.1~ppa1
<CarlFK1> what do I do in debian/rules so that when that is installed /usr/bin/dbswitch gets added to Apps/Sound&Video
<fabrice_sp> CarlFK1, you need to install a .desktop file
<CarlFK1> fabrice_sp: thanks - that sounds like enough for me to go on
<fabrice_sp> ok ;-)
<CarlFK1> *grumble* I guess I need to find/make an icon...
<fabrice_sp> yes: if the app does not have one. Otherwise, your app will appear with the ugly default one
<CarlFK1> where should the icon get installed?
<CarlFK1> Icon=/usr/share/mysql-workbench/images/MySQLWorkbench-48.png
<CarlFK1> that ok?
<fabrice_sp> CarlFK1, no
<fabrice_sp> I'm checking
<fabrice_sp> /usr/share/pixmaps/
<CarlFK1> thanks
<CarlFK1> I am working on something else, mysql-wb was my random pick to look at.  I'll send a note off to them
<CarlFK1> if my app foo includes some images that are used when it is run, is /usr/share/foo/images where they should go?
<CarlFK1> it provides a test image to stream to a video mixer - the "1" and "2" things in this screen shot: http://pictures.personnelware.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=5957
<geser> where does the app expect them?
<CarlFK1> currently ~/temp  :)
<geser> then /usr/share/foo/images sounds fine :)
<CarlFK1> thanks
<CarlFK1> I can use .svg for icon ? (good, because that's the master format)
<geser> yes
<maxb> odd.... 'sphinx' needs a merge but is not listed on merges.ubuntu.com, why might that be?
<maxb> oh, no it doesn't, it's just a multi-level chain of depwait nastiness
<geser> and it waits on jinja2 getting moved to main (MIR is filed and waiting on processing)
<geser> bug 382692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382692 in jinja2 "Move python-jinja2 to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382692
<CarlFK1> what defines where in the menu tree the item will be?
<geser> Category in the .desktop file (IIRC)
<CarlFK1> as in, i want /usr/bin/dbswitch under Apps/Sound&Video
<CarlFK1> does something else map Category to menu stuff?
<geser> every WM which implements the freedesktop specification for desktop files
<geser> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktop-entry-spec
<PPDP12> Hi
<PPDP12> I need help with vi .bashrc
<PPDP12> I am busy with the tutorial with daniel on YouTube
<PPDP12> He goes to vi .bashrc
<PPDP12> then
<PPDP12> he goes to the bottom and starts typing
<PPDP12> I can get "~" that thing but don't know how to type or get down there to type
<pochu> you don't need to use vi
<pochu> you could use whatever $EDITOR
<PPDP12> ok
<PPDP12> let's try
<PPDP12> umm I am quite new that's why I am doing theese tutorials
<PPDP12> in vi .bashrc
<PPDP12> it shows
<PPDP12> ~
<PPDP12> ~
<PPDP12> ~
<PPDP12> ~
<PPDP12> ~
<PPDP12> ~
<PPDP12> ~
<PPDP12> ~
<PPDP12> but, I can't go there to type
<PPDP12> how do I do that
<PPDP12> ?
<pochu> please don't do that :)
<pochu> use another editor
<pochu> do "gedit .bashrc"
<PPDP12> like what?
<pochu> like one that you know how to use
<PPDP12> o ok
<dtchen> geser: if you have a moment, mind doing a no-change upload of haskell-x11-xft, please?
<PPDP12> let's see if it works
<PPDP12> I have to do it in vi
<azeem> ?
<PPDP12> can anyone help me with vi.
<PPDP12> it is the only way I can do it
<PPDP12> I am registering a key
<azeem> I suggest reading the vim documentation then
<azeem> and/or tutorial
<PPDP12> link maybe?
<azeem> google might help
<PPDP12> can someone help me register my GNG key
<PPDP12> GPG sorry
<pochu> PPDP12: you dont need vi for that
<pochu> just wherever it says vi, use gedit
<PPDP12> It does not work I have to execute the command but in gedit I can't
<azeem> which command?
<PPDP12> vi .bashrc
<PPDP12> then
<PPDP12> export DEBFULLNAME="myname"
<azeem> that's not a command
<azeem> that's content
<PPDP12> How do I do that??????
<pochu> $ gedit .bashrc
<pochu> then type
<azeem> PPDP12: you write it into your .bashrc
<pochu> DEBFULLNAME="Foo Bar"
<azeem> with your faviourite editor
<pochu> then save
<pochu> and close
<pochu> no need to use vi
<pochu> but if you want to use vi, read some manual as azeem said
<PPDP12> so I just save .bashrc?
<PPDP12> in gedit?
<azeem> PPDP12: what else do you think?
<PPDP12> sorry I am new
<azeem> if you edit a file, and want the changes to be permanent, you need to save it
<azeem> I don't think that is different on other operating systems
<PPDP12> yes I know that
<PPDP12> Sherlock
<azeem> why do you ask then?
<PPDP12> nvm
<PPDP12> ok
<PPDP12> need help on the last thing
<PPDP12> he edits A file .pbuilderrc
<PPDP12> I editted it
<PPDP12> now
<PPDP12> he types "sudo pbuilder create"
<PPDP12> now
<PPDP12> I type in my password
<iulian> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PPDP12> sry
<PPDP12> then I get this Error "sudo: pbuilder: command not found"
<PPDP12> what can I do to fix it?
<CarlFK1> PPDP12: paste everthing from what you typed on to http://dpaste.com/ and post the link here
<PPDP12> anyone, please help:-(
<CarlFK1> it will look something like this:
<CarlFK1> http://dpaste.com/63162/
<azeem> PPDP12: probably you need to install the pbuilder package
<PPDP12> how
<CarlFK1> azeem: hush :)
<azeem> this is out of scope here
<azeem> PPDP12: I suggest asking #ubuntu
<CarlFK1> yeah, I was thnking this needed to be moved somwerer
<PPDP12> here is the link of mine: http://dpaste.com/63163/
<PPDP12> anyone?
<CarlFK1> huh - guess you don't get the tips with sudo...
<CarlFK1> yeah, what azeem said: I suggest asking #ubuntu
<PPDP12> i tried
<azeem> try asking again tomorrow or on the forums
<PPDP12> k :(
<azeem> or try to find some tutorial on package management
<PPDP12> ok
<PPDP12> well I tried too install pbuilder and I got this:
<PPDP12> Reading package lists... Done
<PPDP12> Building dependency tree
<PPDP12> Reading state information... Done
<PPDP12> The following extra packages will be installed:
<PPDP12>   bsd-mailx build-essential dctrl-tools diffstat dpkg-dev dput g++ g++-4.3
<PPDP12>   gettext intltool-debian libapr1 libaprutil1 libauthen-sasl-perl
<PPDP12> that's what is causing the problem, I think
<ingenthr> quick question regarding use of other source, which is not a package, in my package
<PPDP12> I guess no one can help
<ingenthr> i can either include it in a subdirectory, or i can include the tarball and have make targets to untar and patch it
<ingenthr> which is the preferred approach for the source .tar.gz I'll be distributing and want to turn into a .deb?
<maxb> ingenthr: Difficult to comment without more detail on what the two packages are and why one needs to embed the other
<cpscotti> hey fellas! How about reviewing/advocating this package: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia . It already got one advocation! It is a python GUI app to build (and test) computer vision applications!
<cpscotti> PS: if you have a webcam, try it! Its a lot of fun!
<CarlFK1> cpscotti: Section:science ?  from the description I would expect video
<cpscotti> it is a science app
<cpscotti> you can use as inputs video or pictures
<cpscotti> in depth it is a Image processing/ Computer Vision program... so.. its science..
<cpscotti> CarlFK1: reviewing?
<CarlFK1> cpscotti: kinda.  I don't really know what I am doing, so I am in no possision to promote it
<CarlFK1> but if I see things that seem odd. Ill let you know
<cpscotti> CarlFK1: thanks anyway..
<cpscotti> thanks
<CarlFK1> cpscotti:  icon="/usr/share/harpia/images/harpia.xpm"\  - I think I just leaned that should be in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<geser> dtchen: done
<cpscotti> CarlFK1: I see what you're saying.. but that .xpm is only used inside the app. The app icon (used in the menu, app icon etc) is at /usr/share/pixmaps.. : harpia.svg
<CarlFK1> cpscotti: ah, never mind - like I said.. im clueless
<cpscotti> but made me think anyway!
<cpscotti> (and maybe... i am just as clueless as u)
<cpscotti> CarlFK1: have you tried the app?
<CarlFK1> cpscotti: not yet.. and just noticed 1/2 the day is over...
<CarlFK1> so I need to get outside and dink with my car before it gets dark
<cpscotti> "dink" ?
<CarlFK1> futz... tinker... figure out why the shifter cable fell off yesterday
<CarlFK1> and figure out how to keep it from falling off again so I dont have to keep reaching under my car, avoid the exhaust pipe and stick it back on
<cpscotti> heeauheha
<cpscotti> Lol
<ingenthr> maxb: thanks... more detail, one package is some other Open Source, not in Ubuntu, which we have a few delta patches on
<ingenthr> maxb: we're working with them to incorporate our patches, but it could take a little while
<ingenthr> maxb: two approaches I have: 1) include the upstream tarball, create make targets to untar, patch
<ingenthr> maxb: 2) include the upstream source, already patched, with the patches living there in a directory so people can see what has changed
<ingenthr> all of this would go into the tarball I generate from a make dist
<ingenthr> or i should say, either approach would go into that tarball
<maxb> ingenthr: Well I suppose it's largely up to you.
<maxb> I'd do it whichever way makes it easier to work with your vcs
<ingenthr> maxb: thanks, i think untar'ing is easier for me
<ingenthr> mainly because i have it done
<ingenthr> but i wondered what would be more acceptable to universe
<maxb> You will need to consider what would happen if someone else wanted to independently package the 3rd party library into Ubuntu *without* your patches
<ingenthr> agreed, longer term i want to just depend upon their package in universe (even if that means I'm contributing/maintaining)
<ingenthr> like i said, we need to work with them to get the patches into the mainline
<ingenthr> the upstream is libmemcached, i've contributed to it before and it's fairly popular
<ingenthr> we just had to use some things which weren't part of the public api (yet!)
<maxb> huh, that's not in ubuntu yet?
<maxb> libmemcached |     0.30-2 | karmic/universe | source
<maxb> ingenthr: ^
<ingenthr> maxb: sorry
<ingenthr> maxb: it is, we have delta patches beyond 0.30
<ingenthr> like i said, we're working to get them in to 0.31 or whatever comes next
<maxb> Right.... embedded libraries are generally strongly frowned on
<ingenthr> maxb: then i'd just depend on it
<ingenthr> understood, and i would rather not do it... but it's not in there yet
<ingenthr> hopefully soon :)  should be working on that Monday
<maxb> If you feel there's a likelyhood of your patches getting into libmemcached upstream soonish, I would strongly recommend depending on it as a separate package
<ingenthr> (i frown on them too)
<ingenthr> it's pretty likely
<ingenthr> the only concern is we're taking some things which aren't part of libmemcached's public api and making them public
<ingenthr> and that could be controversial (since they may not want to maintain that interface)
<ingenthr> i don't think it'll be a problem though
<ingenthr> only one way to find out...
<ingenthr> of course, if there are problems with the way we've done things, we'll adjust... get libmemcached to expose what we need and then switch to whatever the public API is
<cpscotti> warp10: If possible, take another look at harpia ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia ). It already got one advocate! (python, gui, computer vision)
<warp10> cpscotti: yeah, I'll try to give a look ASAP
<cpscotti> warp10: thanks!
<ryanprior> I tried up loading my package to our PPA for testing using dput ppa:ecere-team/ppa *source.changes
<ryanprior> but it says "No host ppa:ecere-team/ppa found in config"
<ryanprior> the "read about uploading" link in Launchpad just says you need to install dput, and gives no instructions on adding anything to the config.
<geser> ryanprior: which ubuntu release do you use?
<ryanprior> 8.10
<geser> then dput doesn't support this syntax yet
<CarlFK1> ryanprior: I just made a cheat sheet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PpaUpload
<CarlFK1> might help
<dyfet> ryanprior: I use the ~/.dput.cf for this.  For example, for the 389 team, I have something like:
<dyfet> [389]
<dyfet> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<dyfet> method = ftp
<dyfet> incoming = ~ubuntu-389-directory-server/ubuntu/
<dyfet> login = anonymous
<dyfet> allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<dyfet> and then use dput 389 whatever.changes :)
<geser> then you also need a similar stanza for the other team you want to upload
<geser> the ppa: syntax is supported by dput in jaunty
<ryanprior> I don't have a .dput.cf file -- should I just create one?
<ryanprior> I have a Jaunty partition, but I can't figure out how to boot it.
<dyfet> yes, you can create one.  I never tried the ppa: syntax with dput, I always just built .dput.cf entries...
<ryanprior> I installed Jaunty and got my dev environment set up, then I installed Intrepid and it wiped out Jaunty's bootloader, and Intrepid's bootloader can't seem to boot Jaunty.
<dyfet> ryanprior: was your jaunty boot or root partition formatted ext4?
<ryanprior> yes, boot and root are both ext4
<dyfet> yes...older grub releases did not know ext4...
<dyfet> you could use a jaunty "live" cd to recover the jaunty grub instance...
<ryanprior> is there any way of getting my Jaunty partition back without having to re-install?
<ryanprior> I wish I could tell the LiveCD installer to skip copying files and formatting the root partition, and just set up the bootloader.
<dyfet> yes...boot the jaunty live cd.  Then mount the jaunty hd partition to /mnt.  Then mount --bind /dev to /mnt/dev, then chroot to /mnt, and run grub-install
<ryanprior> okay, I'm writing that down o.o
<dyfet> A bit more detailed...after the live cd comes up, goto terminal...assuming your jaunty partition was /dev/sd2 on your hd...
<dyfet> mount /dev/sd2 /mnt
<dyfet> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<dyfet> sudo chroot /mnt
<dyfet> grub-install /dev/sda
<dyfet> (sudo mount /dev/sd2 /mnt at the start....)
<dyfet> if you have a separate /boot partition, then you will need to mount that also before the --bind mount...so if you have a /boot that is /dev/sd1
<dyfet> sudo mount /dev/sd2 /mnt
<dyfet> sudo mount /dev/sd1 /mnt/boot
<billybigrigger> anyone alive in here?
<dyfet> and then the bind and the rest...
<billybigrigger> when can we expect karmic to get vbox 3.0 in repos?
<dyfet> ryanprior: you could also install grub to the partition that jaunty is on instead of the mbr (using grub-install /dev/sda2 instead), and then chain load jaunty from your intrepid grub...in fact it might be useful to do as well as putting it on the mbr, in case you get into this problem again...
<ryanprior> okay, how do I do that?
<ryanprior> billybigrigger: my money says that we'll have vbox3.0 in the repos for Karmic+1
<billybigrigger> serious?
<ryanprior> I hope so.
<ryanprior> it would be a shame to wait until karmic+2
<ryanprior> but stuff like that happens sometimes
<billybigrigger> what about karmic?
<ryanprior> we've been waiting for a new Eclipse package since Edgy
<dyfet> after you do grub-install /dev/sda, also run it for your jaunty partition, grub-install /dev/sda2, for example...
<billybigrigger> it was released only a few days after importfreeze, can't we sneak it into karmic?
<ryanprior> billybigrigger: that's not for me to decide -- it's just my experience that stuff released this late doesn't make it into the release, unless it's something really important.
<ryanprior> and even then, that's far from a guarantee.
<dyfet> then in intrepid, you can use something in /boot/grub/menu.lst like
<dyfet> rootnoverify (hd0,1)
<dyfet> chainloader +1
<billybigrigger> well networking doesnt work with current vbox, and the new 2.6.31 kernel, and vbox 3.0 fixes this
<billybigrigger> seems really stupid not to get it in there, thats all
<billybigrigger> oh well
<ryanprior> the archive maintainers don't always go for smart -- they have a set of priorities and try to keep them.
<ryanprior> if we tried to do everything that is smart, we'd have a release cycle like Debian's =D
<dyfet> billybigrigger: I think vbox (sun version) was only released last week...I am not sure offhand who repackates the ose version...
<dyfet> (repackages)
<billybigrigger> 3.0 ose is in debian sid, so i thought maybe it might make its way over to ubuntu soon
<dyfet> Billybigrigger: I would suggest filing a merge request bug in launchpad for the vbox package then...
<dyfet> and it probably will make its way soon :)
<billybigrigger> how would i go about doing that?
<billybigrigger> well the thing is i can't find any info on a patch or anything for the current vbox, and i don't really want to install 3.0 outside of the repos
<billybigrigger> but i've been sitting here for over a week, and i run my virtual server as a vbox guest...so...i would like to have it, now :P not soon :P
<dyfet> well, you could do an apt-get source on the debian sid repo, and then see if you can rebuild the source package locally on ubuntu directly
<billybigrigger> and if i have errors with it can i file a bug against it to ubuntu?
<dyfet> I would suggest filing it as a merge request...but yes
<billybigrigger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/394188
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 394188 in virtualbox-ose "update to VirtualBox 3" [Wishlist,In progress]
<billybigrigger> someone has i see
<billybigrigger> is that what you were looking for?
<dyfet> Even better...yes, ubottu is correct, there is a bug for this already :).
<ryanprior> dyfet: I see a potential problem with your above instructions.
<ryanprior> I won't be able to mount /dev/sda1 /mnt (/dev/sda1 is my Janty partition)
<ryanprior> because it's ext4 and this kernel can't read exc4
<dyfet> ryanprior: I meant booting from a jaunty "livecd", which should have a kernel that can :)
<ryanprior> ah, yeah
<dyfet> this is using the live cd as a kind of recovery cd :)
<ryanprior> okay, I am going to give this a try
<ryanprior> ciao
<ryanprior> reporting in from ubuntu 9.04 -- thanks
<dyfet> cool!
<warp10> cpscotti: I am pbuilding it right now. I just found a few minor issues
<cpscotti> warp10: tell me which ones so I can start working
<warp10> cpscotti: I'm finishing my test, I'll write down a comment on REVU itself
<cpscotti> warp10: thanks a bunch
<warp10> cpscotti: ok, commented. As a side note, since you are an upstream developer: some source files misses licensing headers, consider adding it. Further, other files don't have a very clear header regarding license and copyright. Altough not mandatory, making it clearer is recommended
<cpscotti> warp10: thanks
<cpscotti> warp10: what do you mean by "trailing spaces"? those spaces before \n at the end of lines?
<CarlFK1> cpscotti:  if you have spaces before \n, then yes.
<CarlFK1> it makes for messy diffs when my editor removes them :)
<cpscotti> hmm
<cpscotti> thanks!
<warp10> cpscotti: yeah, exactely
<cpscotti> hey fellas.. if I have the upstream version here ( http://www.das.ufsc.br/~scotti/harpia_1.0.tar.gz ). What would I use in my watch file, I already tried
<cpscotti> http://www.das.ufsc.br/~scotti/harpia_(.*)\.tar\.gz
<cpscotti> without success
<ryanprior> I uploaded a source package to my PPA 10 minutes ago but it still doesn't register the change. How long is it likely to take?
<james_w> ryanakca: did you get the ACCEPTED mail?
<kklimonda> cpscotti: as far as i remember watch must be able to list a directory where files are hosted
<james_w> ryanprior: sorry, ^
<kklimonda> uscan*
<ryanprior> Ah, no. I got a rejected mail. >.>
<ryanprior> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<ryanprior> but it doesn't tell me what the error is
<ryanprior> and it builds fine on my computer
<ryanprior> ...
<cpscotti> kklimonda: list a directory "full" of .tar.gz s?
<james_w> ryanprior: : "previous error", so the error should be above that
<ryanprior> ah
<ryanprior> ecere-sdk_0.44d2.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz: Unknown section 'universe'
<ryanprior> isn't universe a ception?
<ryanprior> section?
<maxb> no
<james_w> cpscotti: the problem is that it can't read the list of files in http://www.das.ufsc.br/~scotti/
<james_w> if you open that page it tries to redirect to a wiki
<maxb> ryanprior: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<c_korn> why does this package fail to build on jaunty? it succeeds on karmic. I took the sources from karmic. but I cannot see a reason why it fails: http://abs.getdeb.net/pre_build/jaunty/qwit_0.9+svn171-1getdeb1_source.changes.failed
<ryanakca> james_w: Not yet, my email only gets downloaded every 20 minutes on the hour... I'll let you know if I don't get it though :)
<c_korn> this is the karmic build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28667887/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.qwit_0.9%2Bsvn171-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<james_w> ryanakca: sorry, tab completion fail :-)
<cpscotti> hmm.. thanks james_w
<ajmitch> c_korn: but what's the jaunty build log?
<maxb> c_korn: looks like weird qt voodoo - perhaps try asking a kubuntu channel?
<ryanprior> Okay, my package is a software development toolkit. To what section does that belong? Devel? Misc?
<cpscotti> james_w: thanks a lot! I just added another folder in the tree
<c_korn> ajmitch: this is the jaunty build log: http://abs.getdeb.net/pre_build/jaunty/qwit_0.9+svn171-1getdeb1_source.changes.failed
<c_korn> maxb: ok, I ask there.
<ryanprior> Lintian is complaining "E: ecere-sdk source: build-depends-on-build-essential build-depends" -- am I not supposed to depend on build-essential to build my source package?
<kklimonda> ryanprior: http://lintian.debian.org/tags/depends-on-build-essential-package-without-using-version.html
<savvas> hm.. http://lintian.debian.org/tags/build-depends-on-build-essential.html is not fully explained
<kklimonda> well, it's this one: http://lintian.debian.org/tags/build-depends-on-build-essential.html but it lacks good description
<savvas> "You depend on the build-essential package, which is only a"
<savvas> hehe :)
<savvas> great minds, same wavelength :P
<ryanprior> I'm going to just remove build-essential from the build depends then
<ryanprior> and hope that makes it happeri
<ajmitch> ryanprior: the brief answer is no, you shouldn't build-depend on it
<ajmitch> because that package will always be installed on the buildds
<ryanprior> alright, Launchpad took my upload
<ryanprior> now we'll see how long it takes for the package to build
<savvas> about 5 minutes to be accepted or not
<savvas> after that, it depends on the building time :)
<cpscotti> warp10: I just finished fixing all those issues you noted on REVU (and the one u noted here) for harpia ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/harpia ). When possible.. take a look.. and.. thanks again for the help!
<ryanakca> james_w: Hehe :)
<warp10> cpscotti: just advocated. What about preparing a package for debian too? It would be very nice keep your package synced in both Debian and Ubuntu. If you lack a Debian sponsor, mentors.debian.net is your friend :)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-05
<p3rror> Hi
<p3rror> I'm looking for a sponsor for a package
<p3rror> can any one take a look to it
<Ampelbein> p3rror: it would certainly help if you gave us the name of the package/ a bugnumber to check.
<cpscotti> warp10: thanks!
<Ampelbein> cpscotti, warp10: uploaded harpia
<warp10> Ampelbein: ok, perfect
<p3rror> Ampelbein, please check http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-ipcalc
<cpscotti> Ampelbein: thanks!
<ramvi> What's the difference between dpkg-buildpackage, dpkg --build and debuild ?
<cpscotti> Ampelbein: should I subscribe the universe sponsors on the needs-packaging bug at launchpad ?  Or you will "take it from here"?
<Ampelbein> cpscotti: the archive-admins will look at the package and (if they accept it) put it in the repository.
<ramvi> dpkg --build checks for less (changelog, rules)
<Ampelbein> cpscotti: you don't need to do anything from here.
<cpscotti> I see.. thanks!
<cpscotti> Ampelbein: =]
<Ampelbein> p3rror: the itp-bug at debian is "pending", so I suppose it was uploaded already? if so, we can just sync from debian, once it got accepted.
<ramvi> and dpkg --build looks for DEBIAN while debuild and dpkg-buildpackage looks for debian
<p3rror> Ampelbein, ok
<p3rror> thanks
<porthose> p3rror: have a look at http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<CarlFK> in a .deb... how do I add an icon to the users Desktop that launchs an app?
<geofft> something in /etc/xdg, IIRC
<CarlFK> hmmm... maybe I will just shove it in  /etc/xdg/autostart and then the user won't have to click it :)
<CarlFK> not really a bad idea given the point of the cd is to run this app
<RAOF> CarlFK: /usr/share/applications is where you want to drop it.
<RAOF> Argh.  Never mind.  I need to read more carefully.
<CarlFK> no prob - I am kinda digging the autostart thing
<CarlFK> how about adding things to the launcher pannel?
<mrooney> if I've got an ubuntu-only package, when does the window close to get a new version in karmic?
<mrooney> (that is already in jaunty)
<TheMuso> mrooney: You will have to check the schedule to be 100% sure, but late August I think.
<mrooney> TheMuso: thanks, so "FeatureFreeze" is the freeze relevant to that?
<ajmitch> mrooney: that's the one, no new upstream versions after that, excluding bugfixes
<ajmitch> or if you get exceptions granted
<mrooney> yeah, an FFE for a package not even on popcon probably wouldn't be too hard, although I think by Feature Freeze should work
<ajmitch> what's the package?
<mrooney> wxbanker, it is in universe and I am the maintainer / upstream author
<ajmitch> usually freeze exceptions are more likely given if a package has nothing else depending on it, doesn't affect other things, etc
<ajmitch> ok
<mrooney> so I am just trying to figure out when I need to finish up the latest version
<ajmitch> sounds like one that wouldn't be hard to get exceptions for, but definitely aim for before feature freeze
<mrooney> yeah I shall indeed, I'll aim for 2 weeks before allowing that time for finding someone to upload it :)
<ajmitch> new versions aren't nearly as hard to get in as new packages :)
<mrooney> I wish you could just designate a bzr branch as the official one owned by the maintainer, and that person can push themselves up till FF
<ajmitch> that will come in time
<ajmitch> though most of what we do avoids having single maintainers for packages
<ajmitch> however there's already the possibility of package-specific upload rights
<mrooney> yeah I was at the UDS session on daily builds and such, sounds like there is exciting stuff coming
<ajmitch> we're just not there yet with bzr integration
<mrooney> ajmitch: oh, would that be something worth exploring for me?
<ajmitch> it could be
<ajmitch> I believe upload rights were just granted to someone for some universe packages recently
<billybigrigger> hey quick question...
<billybigrigger> am i allowed to start my own ppa for vbox 3.0?
<geser> sure, why shouldn't you be allowed? (as long as it meets the PPA terms-of-use)
<sebner> geser: huhu =) , Neue Lage - 4 Tage :D
<geser> sebner: Hi, so your military service is almost done?
<sebner> geser: Yep. Ends on thursday, already gave back my weapon on friday
 * geser awaits a batch of uploads from sebner on next friday :)
<dtchen> geser: thanks for the libghc6-x11-xft-dev no-change rebuild; will you please do the same for xmonad-contrib?
<sebner> geser: ehehehe. If that goes that fast ... maybe a little bit later since I will move to Vienna middle of the month
<geser> dtchen: done
<dtchen> geser: great, thanks!
 * hyperair wonders what happened to all the amd64 builds
<hyperair> buildds*
<geser> why? it looks normal
<pochu> maybe because they look normal? :)
<sebner> pochu: lol
<pochu> yo sebner!
<sebner> huhu pochu :)
<pochu> sebner: glad to hear you'll be back soon :)
 * sebner hides
<hyperair> mozilla daily's builds for amd64 have been waiting for some time
<hyperair> ah well
<dcraven> So I've updated a package locally (LP bug 395576), but now I don't know what to do with what I have... I've done the debuild -S and built the new package with pbuilder. Now what? heh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395576 in gnome-web-photo "Please upgrade gnome-web-photo to 0.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395576
<dcraven> Needs to be reviewed I'd imagine since I'm new at this.
<dcraven> I'm certain I've read this on the wiki somewhere, but it's lost forever :)
<kklimonda> dcraven: for start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate
<kklimonda> and then prepare a debdiff, attach it to a report and subscribe sponsors
<dcraven> hehe.. I just found that too finally. Thank you kklimonda. Given that this is a version update, it seems I need to attach the diff.gz.
<dcraven> Thanks for your help.
<leifdk1978> hey have a quistion on repo on blender
<micahg> !info blender karmic
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.48a+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 9881 kB, installed size 25480 kB
<leifdk1978> it is a update of it
<micahg> what's the current version leifdk1978
<leifdk1978> 2,49a
<leifdk1978> :)
<leifdk1978> if mentoring is avalible i would love to work
<micahg> hmmm
<sebner> leifdk1978: 2.49 is already in Debian so you only need to merge it
<leifdk1978> ahh ok '
<micahg> leifdk1978: it's awaiting merge
<micahg> on mom
<leifdk1978> ahhh nice perfect
<leifdk1978> then i just have to wait
<geser> leifdk1978: or you could help with the merge (if you want)
<leifdk1978> yeah i wil return when i am back from vacation and offer help
<leifdk1978> leaving tomorrow early
<leifdk1978> that is a way i can see it
<fabrice_sp_> leifdk1978, debian only has 2.49, so first, try to get 2.49a in Debian
<leifdk1978> ok well is leaving tomorrow early so when i am back
<fabrice_sp_> np :-)
<leifdk1978> but then i start update the blender program
<fabrice_sp_> leifdk1978, or you can open a bug in Debian requesting the update, and merge after
<fabrice_sp_> (if Debian updates the package)
<fabrice_sp_> anyway: good holidays :-)
<leifdk1978> ahh ok nice i am gona go for that and help maintaint it
<leifdk1978> 2,49a is a bug fix release while we wait for 2,5
<leifdk1978> does motu work demand a lot of programming
<Laney> nope
<leifdk1978> ahh nice i am looking forward to learning it and be working on updating software
<kklimonda> Laney: hey, you have a moment?
<Laney> kklimonda: one or two
<kklimonda> Laney: are you sure that bug 389265 is a duplicate of 391398 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389265 in gtk+2.0 "transmission crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 391398)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391398 in gtk+2.0 "Applications segfault with gtk+ version 2.17.2 when selecting listbox values" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391398
<Laney> it sounds like the same thing
<Laney> undupe if you have evidence to the contrary
<lukas> Hi, I was told to report probably fault in one package - user-mode-linux seems to depend on unavailable skas patch, see http://pastebin.com/f579d06e4 which is from apt-cache showpkg user-mode-linux
<ajmitch> lukas: it only suggests linux-patch-skas, and that uml package looks to be rather outdated
<ajmitch> however you can file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug user-mode-linux'
<lukas> ajmitch: do you think it is worth?
<ajmitch> same bug has been open in debian for nearly a year
<ajmitch> being just a 'Suggests', it doesn't affect it too much
<lukas> ajmitch: yes, but frankly, I hoped for the patch
<lukas> ajmitch: so ok, I will report it
<ajmitch> I thought that skas patch was rather outdated now?
<lukas> ajmitch: afaik, there is skas3 now
<ajmitch> SKAS3/2.6 latest supported tree: 2.6.20
<lukas> ajmitch: ah, okay then, I thought it was present
<ajmitch> looks like there hasn't been a new one for the last 2+ years
<lukas> ajmitch: oh, so usermode might be dead?
<ajmitch> not dead, apparantly there was some skas stuff merged upstream quite awhile ago
<ajmitch> I know people who still use uml, but on older systems
<lukas> ajmitch: well, I would really like to use such thing, and I hope it wont end now
<ajmitch> any reason you'd rather use uml instead of kvm or xen?
<ajmitch> as you can see, there hasn't been a lot of activity with supporting uml recently
<lukas> ajmitch: well, I like the fact that kernel is just another process and I hope to reduce memory necessary for multiple machines
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Good morning Daniel.
<iulian> Hey DktrKranz.
<DktrKranz> hey iulian
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is this the right channel to discuss about pxe image to install ubuntu server on a new server ?
<Rhonda> I don't think so, but I might be wrong.
<maxwellian> !#ubuntu-motu
<maxwellian> :\
<maxwellian> kaushal: The topic of this channel is the maintenance of Ubuntu packages and repositories.
<maxwellian> kaushal: You will probably have more luck in #ubuntu.
<kaushal> maxwellian, Thanks
<maxwellian> kaushal: Welcome.
<huats> morning
<artfwo> is anyone feeling like looking at a merge bug 601754? (with source package renamed)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601754 in Ubuntu "Please merge jackd2 1.9.5~dfsg-15 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601754
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about my post on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-July/004402.html
<ara> hello all! what was the ubuntu-dev-tools command to update the maintainers field?
<soren> update-maintainer :)
<soren> ara: ^
<ara> soren, thanks, I could have guessed that one ;-)
<soren> ara: no comment :)
<geser> ara: sorry, that we aren't creative enough to give the scripts obscure names. patches welcome :)
<lifeless> geser: uum :P
<freeflyi1g> persia: ping
<ryanakca> Whoever last merged a package made all of the changes inline. Is it better to lug around inline patches or can I add quilt to debian/control and manage them there?
<Laney> don't add a patchsys if there isn't one already
<soren> It's a matter of taste, really.
<soren> If there's already a bunch of patches applied "inline", I woulnd't recommend adding quilt to the mix. That would be very confusing.
<soren> If the package has no patches applied, and you're going to add a bunch, I'd probably use quilt (perhaps by way of a 3.0 (quilt) format source package).
<soren> The goal is to minimise a) confusion and b) effort to merge the stuff back to Debian.
<bilalakhtar> Hey there! If I have an Ubuntu.com e-mail address, can I maintain packages in ubuntu?
<soren> bilalakhtar: Anyone can maintain packages in Ubuntu.
<Laney> If you mean "can I be the sole uploader", then probably not
<bilalakhtar> soren: I mean, having Maintainer: set to you in control
<soren> bilalakhtar: The Maintainer field can (at least in theory) be set to anything.
<bilalakhtar> soren: ok, read the wiki page, got it
<soren> bilalakhtar: But other people may still upload the package.
<bilalakhtar> soren: of course, ^^ is always possible
<bilalakhtar> Maverick DIF complete? So soon?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to create PXE Netboot image ?
<shadeslayer> uh... any ideas on this error : http://pastebin.com/875CDQMj .. im seeing it for the first time ( new upstream release of qtcreator )
<micahg> shadeslayer: file in patch no longer exists?
<shadeslayer> micahg: i removed the patch,same error....
<shadeslayer> ( in fact i removed the whole debian/patch folder )
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: the problem isn't with the patches you've got, but with the one it's trying to generate
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: my guess is clean is responsible
<shadeslayer> uh.. ok...so edit the rules file?
<tumbleweed> well you need to find where that change is coming from
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: hm... well i checked the sources and upstream is responsible i think...
<shadeslayer> there are new symlinks to files...
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: the reason it's generating the patch is because that symlink was created inbetween source extraction and source building
<tumbleweed> so probably in the clean rule
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: what patch? there is no patch ...
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: source format 3.0 (quilt) takes all the changes you've made to the source outside /debian, and turns them into a quilt patch
<shadeslayer> ahh.. but i didnt change anything ...
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: but the clean rule gets run before the source package gets built
<shadeslayer> ah.. so effectively its because clean gets run,that causes changes to the source
<tumbleweed> my guess is that, yes
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ill poke this some more...
<tumbleweed> (btw, when working with 3.0 quilt packages, always check to see that you didn't generate a quilt patch by mistake)
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: btw do patches contain info on how many lines have been changed? or just the position of the lines
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: man diffstat
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: thanks
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: btw how long will you be around?
<tumbleweed> probably all evening
<shadeslayer> kool :D
<tumbleweed> (/me shouldn't say that) :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: lol... i just cleaned out everything and ran debuild again and its working :P
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: good. just check that it hasn't generated a debian-changes-foo patch
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: btw can you help me with kdepim-runtime?
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: oh wait... it just generated a patch
<shadeslayer> dolphin refresh rates are low i guess....
<tumbleweed> ok, you need to stop it generating that patch
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: how?
<tumbleweed> see what's in it, try adn work out where they came from
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: http://pastebin.com/8nptsb0i
<abhi_nav> shadeslayer, you there?
<tumbleweed> sorry, I timed out for a while there (ZA has big connectivity issues atm). shadeslayer: just delete those two files at teh end of clean?
<shadeslayer> abhi_nav: yes
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: ok
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: just using rm -rf debian/patches
<abhi_nav> I am doint this from motu wiki
<abhi_nav> sudo pbuilder create --distribution $(lsb_release -cs) \
<abhi_nav> >         --othermirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -cs) main restricted universe multiverse"
<shadeslayer> uh..
<shadeslayer> abhi_nav: #ubuntu-packaging
<abhi_nav> what is this? it is now for long time just retriving each package and validating it
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: that's not a fix
<abhi_nav> shadeslayer, you free to talk naa?
<shadeslayer> abhi_nav: kinda
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: not a fix as in?
<shadeslayer> you mean i have to find the actuall problem and fix it? oh ok
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: deleting the patch after dpkg-source creates it is ugly at best
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: btw why does that patch get created?
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: source format 3 has debian.tar.gz which only has the contetns of debian. It can't hold changes to other files, like .diff.gz can
<shadeslayer> ohh.. so  it gets converted to a patch...
<tumbleweed> correct. But it's bad, you should create the patches yourself (and describe them decently in their header)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> that reminds me,i have to look at qipmsg as well :P
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: uh.. i think i found the issue
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: i was basically renaming the extracted folder..
<shadeslayer> so i think that caused the issue... renamed it from qt-creator to qtcreator
<tumbleweed> glad you found it
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: now you will have to sponsor the upload :P
<shadeslayer> ill just let it run through debuild once..
<shadeslayer> after kdepim is done :P
<tumbleweed> test in a pbuilder if you can
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: sure... i can use that too.. its just that qtcreator takes about 90 mins to build :P
<shadeslayer> i can use debuild -nc if something goes wrong with debuild
<shadeslayer> not with pbuilder
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/C10shell
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: the hook that exits to shell?
<shadeslayer> i have it.. can i run debuild nc with it?
<tumbleweed> that hook fires up a shell and installs vim so you can look around and try things. not too sure what you are asknig on the second line
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: ^^
<shadeslayer> oh sorry
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: i meant that after i drop to shell,can i run debuild -nc ?
<tumbleweed> it's a root shell, and doesn't have devscripts installed, so I noramlly just do debian/rules binary
<shadeslayer> hm
<tumbleweed> not qidentical to building in fakeroot, but you can work out what's wrong, test solutions, and then try again
<tumbleweed> "quite identical"
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottL> chrisccoulson, have you had a chance to consider the gnome-network-admin bug concerning the disabled gui for Ubuntu Studio
<ScottL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/570828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570828 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "gnome-network-admin on UbuntuStudio doesnt allow to configure either wired networks or wireless" [High,Triaged]
<ScottL> chrisccoulson, i was hoping to have it resolved for 10.04.1
<ScottL> ubuntu studio doesn't ship network-manager by default because it generally creates too much latency for recording
<ScottL> and with network-admin having a disabled gui this people who are not hard wired into a router that handles DCHP for them automagically without ANY network
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: around?
 * shadeslayer needs help with revu comments 
<shadeslayer> well... anyone who can help with http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8338 : last comment
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: what do you need help with in particular?
<shadeslayer> ah : * The last sentence of the short-gpl3+ is completely wrong in this context since we, as a debian system distribute the license in the mentioned location the reader of this file will in 90% of all cases not look at the source package but at the file as installed along the binary package.
<shadeslayer> dont understand what apachelogger means :P
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: we change the sentance about writing to FSF to say that you can find the GPL3 in /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3 on debian based systems
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/rRS79UHQ
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: line 30?
<tumbleweed> replace lines 29 and 30
<shadeslayer> hmm... with? You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
<shadeslayer>        along with QIpMsg.  If not, see "/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3"
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: look at other packages on your system
<shadeslayer> ok
<mirak_> hi
<loneowais_> Hey guys, I wrote an small app
<loneowais_> a gmail/google apps notifier for ubuntu. Any chance of making it into the universe
<MTecknology> this may be a stretch but... is it possible to make a package that just changes configs? Like, apache has one config, I install a package that has apache as a dependency, and all it does it install a different config over it
<MTecknology> loneowais_: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<carstenh> MTecknology: this would require a dpkg with support for config file diversions to work well.  there are some hacks around like config-package-dev.
<Laney> Do you have to overwrite? Apache has /etc/apache2/*-available and a2en* that you can use
<MTecknology> apache was an example
<MTecknology> I want to write a package for my servers that changes the configs for a few packages
<MTecknology> half the packages don't support /etc/default/
<carstenh> puppet is another hack to solce such things ;) an example config is available in the debian dsa git repository
<carstenh> solve
<Laney> I don't think there is a policy compliant way to do it
<MTecknology> :(
<MTecknology> so I'd be better off actually tweaking the packages themselves?
<Laney> have a look at policy §10.7.4
<Laney> but of course if you don't intend to distribute the package then you can do whatever you like
<carstenh> MTecknology: an tweak them again on every security upgrade? (btw dpkg-repack would be a tool to du such things)
<carstenh> s/an/and/
<tumbleweed> you can preseed debconf settings, but not very much is exposed that way
<MTecknology> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-files.html
<carstenh> slack is another tool to handle config files
<MTecknology> oooh
<Laney> a package probably isn't the best way
<MTecknology> either slack is amazingly simple or there's not much for docs about it
<carstenh> both ;)
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<carstenh> MTecknology: dget the source package and check the files in it, the packaging is missing the most useful documentation
<MTecknology> alrighty, it looks like a really nice tool
<MTecknology> !info php5-cgi
<ubottu> php5-cgi (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (CGI binary). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 (lucid), package size 5485 kB, installed size 14664 kB
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-06
<ryanakca> Whoever last merged a package made all of the changes inline. Is it better to lug around inline patches or can I add quilt to debian/control and manage them there?
<micahg> ryanakca: if debian doesn't have a patch system, then it's better to make them inline to make the delta smaller
<ScottK> ryanakca: If Debian doesn't have a patch system, don't add one.
<ryanakca> *nod*, thanks
<micahg> directhex: ping re moonlight 3 preview
<abhi_nav> shadeslayer, you there?
<huats> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<maxwellian> Morning!
<dholbach> geser: are you guys going to mail av and emgent about their expired membership?
<tumbleweed> what's the best way to deal with init script race conditions? daemon tries to start before networking is up - LP: #358298
<tumbleweed> I don't see how I can get a normal init script to wait until something more than lo is up, I have to port it to upstart. right?
<dholbach> Laney, stefanlsd: how are you guys doing?
<dholbach> Laney, stefanlsd: what do we do about the work items in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-packaging-docs? would you like to retarget some of those work items?
<Laney> dholbach: I'm going to find some time to work on it soon
<Laney> probably in conjunction with my udw stuff
 * dholbach hugs Laney
<dholbach> fantastico
<dholbach> Laney: so the general split into milestones seems to be OK to you?
<dholbach> if not, feel free to readjust
<Laney> looks alright, but I guess I'll find out when I come to do it
<dholbach> alrightie, just let me know
<dholbach> thanks a lot!
<dholbach> the discussions with ubuntu-doc are going quite well too
<dholbach> j1mc is helping a lot and quite keen to keep helping with this
<Laney> cool!
<dholbach> geser: are (any of) you guys going to mail av and emgent about their expired membership?
<geser> dholbach: will bring it up at the end of the (current) DMB meeting to see who volunteers
<dholbach> thanks a lot!
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ikiwiki/+bug/593385 => somebody cares to sponsor second merge ? its small update :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 593385 in ikiwiki (Ubuntu) "Please merge ikiwiki (3.20100610) universe from debian sid" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nigelb> Rhonda: congrats!
<Rhonda> On what?
<Rhonda> There is still vote(s) missing. :)
<Rhonda> … if that's what you refer to.
 * shadeslayer wonders whats going on
<nigelb> shadeslayer: Rhonda applied for motu... right?
<nigelb> Rhonda: you'll get there :)
<shadeslayer> ohhhh
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: ++
<hyperair> Rhonda: you weren't already a MOTU?!
 * hyperair thought Rhonda became MOTU long before me..
<shadeslayer> ^^ that happens sometimes :P
<hyperair> congrats anyway =)
<Rhonda> hyperair: nigelb thought so last week, too. ;)
<hyperair> heheh
<nigelb> Rhonda: I thought so a few weeks back too
<Rhonda> baby, off
<hyperair> nigelb: and last week as well? ;-)
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: what sectors are you interested in Ubuntu development to work?
<shadeslayer> btw... anyone around who can upload to main?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: take a look at [Ubuntu-bugcontrol] Bug Control Application
<nigelb> 				
<nigelb> 	Inbox		X	
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<nigelb> grr
<nigelb> sorry
<shadeslayer> nigelb: np
<nigelb> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev
<nigelb> that was what I meant to paste ;)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: leftover cruft :P
<nigelb> heh
<shadeslayer> thats what happens when you use kubuntu 9.10!
<shadeslayer> wait.. 9.04!
 * shadeslayer hunts ubuntu core dev's
<shadeslayer> oh Tonio_ is one :D
<ari-tczew> dupondje, shadeslayer: patience!
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: 0_o
<shadeslayer> reagarding...
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: waiting for sponsorship
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer: uh.. i actually want to know if theres a desktopcouch channel ;) .. i can ask them if its alright if we add that dep :D
<shadeslayer> ( see #ubuntu-devel )
<Rhonda> ari-tczew: Naturally the pkg-games area, but I do regular QA work in different areas, especially when people ask me for my opinion or to have a look.
<nigelb> (its a cover to say "I'm everywhere :p)
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: I remember your person and I'm amazed that you've uploaded only 1 package to Ubuntu! :)
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: are you interested in sponsoring?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: only 1 package ?? :o
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~rhonda/+uploaded-packages
<Rhonda> damn you, launchpad ;)
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: how come?
<Rhonda> Hmm. I wonder why that turns up in there at all anyway?
<Rhonda> Ah, I think I know. I did do the FFE and Scott did ACK it, so it has my name attached to it. :)
<shadeslayer> FFE?
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: Well, most of my uploads go in through regular syncs, so that's not too surprising.
<ari-tczew> FeatureFreeze?
<shadeslayer> oh
<BlackZ> Feature Freeze Exception
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: ah.. :P
<Rhonda> ari-tczew: Actually I think it would had been an DIE
<Rhonda> … if that acronym exists. Debian Import Exception? ;)
 * shadeslayer knows that
<shadeslayer> +one
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: DebianImportFreeze DIF is done.
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=rhonda@debian.at speaks a bit more about my packages than launchpad.
<shadeslayer> ooh nice
<nigelb> Rhonda: it doesn't speak abut the other awesome stuff you do at debian :)
<Rhonda> ari-tczew: I know, that's why I already had sent a syncrequest for gitolite which was approved.
 * shadeslayer finds debian people awesome... 
<Rhonda> nigelb: Don't flatter me too much. I know what you are aiming for. ;)
<nigelb> haha
<shadeslayer> lulz
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: you didn't aswer me: are you interested in sponsoring?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: aiming for debian packager?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: oh yes!
<nigelb> shadeslayer: as soon as I can find the time to spare
<shadeslayer> :)
<BlackZ> ari-tczew: everyone who joins the Ubuntu Sponsor team is interested in the sponsoring from the works of people which can't upload to the ubuntu archive IMHO, so you will see if she will join
<Rhonda> ari-tczew: Probably, but I have a three and a half year old baby, and as nigelb pointed out, "other awsome stuff" does call for its time too, so it's better to be patient if you want to stick with me. :)
<BlackZ> s/Sponsor/Sponsors
<BlackZ> (BTW, we still don't know! :P)
<ari-tczew> Rhonda is she? please forgive me if this question is a trouble
<BlackZ> AFAIK
<nigelb> ari-tczew: to quote Rhonda "its complicated"
<Rhonda> Hmm, where is my venusenvy shirt link. :)
 * ari-tczew is confused
<Rhonda> ari-tczew: http://www.venusenvycomic.com/images/shop/warning.png
<BlackZ> ahah :P
<maco2> Rhonda: nice!
<Rhonda> The answer to your question depends on wether you ask for gender or sex.
<nigelb> Rhonda: nice T :)
<ari-tczew> maybe my words are not good selected due to my english level
<ari-tczew> and now I don't understand nothing
<BlackZ> hey nigelb
<nigelb> heya BlackZ :)
<Rhonda> nigelb: Unfortunately I haven't got around to order it yet. But it will definitely be one of my favorites because of it's blatant directness. :)
<Rhonda> ari-tczew: Do you know the distinction between the term "gender" and the term "sex"?
<maco2> Rhonda: i was just explaining the distinction in PM
<Rhonda> Ah.
<nigelb> Rhonda: Somes directness do make sense :)
<ari-tczew> Rhonda please forgive me if you're offended
<Rhonda> No, not at all. :)
<ari-tczew> 418 packages remaining to merge. hmmm
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: any kde packages in them?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: likely yes
<ari-tczew> 418 is a number, but real number is lower
<ari-tczew> less
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: which page are you viewing?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/multidistrotools/
<ari-tczew> I look in main and universe pages
<shadeslayer> ooh
<ari-tczew> look at field called Outdated in Maverick (Sid version > Maverick version), and Maverick has local changes :
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: gotcha
<ari-tczew> ;)
 * shadeslayer gets to work.. ignores qipmsg package
<ari-tczew> I'm glad to see new contributors in maverick devel cycle
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: :)
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: well.. now kde'ish packages :P
<shadeslayer> theres qcalculate tho
<ari-tczew> thanks for BlackZ, dupondje, coolbhavi, angelabad and other involved people!
 * shadeslayer is afraid of qcalculate
<Laney> what package is the python module debian.changelog provided in?
<geser> python-debian
<Laney> guess mine isn't new enough then
 * Laney installs from m
<geser> it was renamed from debian_bundle to debian (the python module)
<Laney> ah
<Laney> was trying to use udt from bzr on lucid
<Laney> that'll be it then
<geser> yes
<james_w> might be worth making it a conditional import
<geser> that wouldn't be enough, as only the new python-debian version has an iterator the the changelog which is used in the code
<geser> previously an internal member was used for this
<vish> hi ,this package was just brought to my attention: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pornview  , the app name probably might be a bit wonky , not sure if is this allowed in Ubuntu ?
<Rhonda> The app name is really a bit disturbing, but the program itself is a quite decent image viewer from what I've heard.
<vish> what can be done here? are we allowed to rename it.. ?
<Rhonda> There was once this sex package.
 * Rhonda . o O ( Simple Editor for X )
<shadeslayer> afaik we still have to make a transitional package for the new package name
<vish> Rhonda: purity-off  ?
<vish> hrmm , we have odd packages!
<Rhonda> Sure, there is more things to be found that people might be offended by. I'm though not sure wether this crusade really would gain much positive outcome.
<Laney> why shouldn't it be allowed? plenty of things are potentially offensive
<Rhonda> vish: For an interesting approach to a not totally unrelated issue you might want to read a recent thread on debian-devel. Or not.
<Laney> about that license?
<Rhonda> Depending on your opinion you might consider it highly entertaining, weirdly disturbing or offensive.
<Rhonda> Yes, the one about the Waqf GPL
<vish> Laney: i believe such names are not allowed according to CoC..  Not sure , thats why I'm asking here ;)
<Laney> I didn't know the CoC applied to packages
<Laney> ... or Debian maintainers
<Rhonda> vish: The packages aren't guided by the CoC.
<maco2> the "hotbabe" package was removed for being offensive, wasnt it?
<Rhonda> No.
<Rhonda> It never was _accepted_, to start off with.
<maco2> oh
<Rhonda> Also, it was said to be rejected for being too buggy.
 * Rhonda . o O ( ftp master tried everthing he can but the picture didn't change in the way it was meant to )
<maco2> haha
<Rhonda> … that's the inofficial reason for the reject, mind you. :)
<Rhonda> Hmm, or not that inofficial, it seems.
<Rhonda> maco2: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=77;bug=283578
<vish> debian sounds like a fun place :D
<Rhonda> At times it is. Otherwise there wouldn't be so much people still sticking with it through all these flame wars.
<vish> oh well , mpt will probably read the comments and try to get that name fixed ;)
<dupondje> np ari-tczew  :)
<ari-tczew> dupondje: lately I'm lack active on irc, but I remember that we need to finish fix asterisk security issue
<dupondje> true true :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: congratz due to get Mozilla Package Set
<micahg> ari-tczew: thanks
<ari-tczew> micahg: can we fix libjdic-java before FeatureFreeze?
<micahg> ari-tczew: when's feature freeze, I plan to have my merges done by alpha3
<micahg> ari-tczew: good, it's a week after alpha 3 :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: even if you won't fix it before FF, I think that it can get into ubuntu due to fix FTBFS
<micahg> ari-tczew: current version in Ubuntu shouldn't be FTBFS
<ari-tczew> micahg: right, current no. Debian's FTBFs.
<micahg> ari-tczew: right, so I have to fix the FTBFS to merge :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: exactly. I can't fix it.
<micahg> ari-tczew: I'll try to figure it out :)
<ajmitch> morning
<ari-tczew> hello ajmitch
<ScottK> vish: I don't think mpt has any special powers to rename packages.
<ScottK> If we remove every package that might offend someone from the archive, then a LOT of stuff will have to go.
<vish> ScottK: nah , i didnt mean special powers , just that he *might* be more interested in fixing that ;)  [he is vacation so i dont really know if he wants to either :)]
<ScottK> vish: There's nothing to fix.
<maco2> i think the only thing thatd have the package renamed is if the software itself was renamed
<vish> ScottK: oh , so such names are allowed?  There was a comment questioning the availability of this package in SC. so i'm checking how this exists
<vish> fwiw , purity-off seems more wonky than this one! ;)
<ScottK> vish: Why would they not be allowed?  What rule would you suggest be imposed?
<vish> ScottK: I dont know .. hence the doubt. Seemed like something in CoC mentions language of members , but dont know about packages
<ScottK> vish: If someone proposed it for default install, then I think it'd be reasonable to apply some filters on the content, but I don't think there's anything in the CoC that would make it reasonable to remove stuff from the archive.  People are free to ignore stuff  they don't like.
<vish> cool!
<vish> ScottK: thanks for clearing that up.. didnt really know what/how to respond ;)
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: ping
<maco2> ari-tczew: shadeslayer claims to be sleeping
<ari-tczew> maco2: how do you know?
<maco2> ari-tczew: because they said so in #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-packaging
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: please leave kadu merge for me, because I use kadu (national messenger) and I can test it.
<ari-tczew> maco2: thanks, I hope that he will read my message.
<maco2> ari-tczew: oh he'll be happy to read that! he was saying "now im going to bed before anyone tells me to go do a kadu merge"
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer, maco2: don't worry about it. I'm on it.
<ari-tczew> ok, going to bed, work tomorrow, cya
<dupondje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeanLouisDupond => Feel free to add some Testimonials :) I'd like to become ubuntu member :)
<BlackZ> dupondje: I'd suggest you to apply for contrbuting developer, you will get the ubuntu membership anyway (if you will be approved there), please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#ContribDev
<BlackZ> s/contrbuting/contributing
<dupondje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess :)
<dupondje> # Ask other developers to endorse your application by adding information to your wiki page. A typical application will have three to five endorsements.
<dupondje> so still need it ? ;)
<BlackZ> dupondje: please note that the mine is *just* a suggestion, you're free to apply for the ubuntu membership and read what the members of the respective boards say
<BlackZ> dupondje: you should follow the ApplicationProcess
<BlackZ> or better, you have to, in order to be considered from the DMB
<dupondje> BlackZ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeanLouisDupond/MOTUApplication
<dupondje> anyway gtg
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-07
<dholbach> good morning
<maxwellian> dholbach: What do you think about the feedback on your "Field Experiment" regarding fixing bugs?
<dholbach> maxwellian: I'll write something up in a couple of days - I didn't get heaps of feedback yet
<dholbach> most folks did not use any docs but just did something
<maxwellian> dholbach: I'd like to try it myself.  I've started the process of trying to learn before, but I think I was confused by the various documentation.  It seems like once I figure it out I'm going to have to write something for myself just so I know how I did it.
<dholbach> if you could note down how you go about and how it works out I'd appreciate it
<dholbach> very brief notes are OK :)
<maxwellian> dholbach: Hmm...I tend to be a bit verbose at times, actually, but I can scale back if need be... :P
<dholbach> thanks a bunch!
<maxwellian> dholbach: I know this is up somewhere, but where's the place to find easy bugs to fix?  Since I'm new?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted should list where to go
<maxwellian> Yes, I've seen that.  Thanks, and thanks for all of your work.  You are pretty much the "face" of Ubuntu for me, since you're the only person whose face I've seen and whose name I recognize. ;)
<dholbach> thanks for the flowers, but there's so many cleverer people in Ubuntu and people who do much more important things in Ubuntu :)
<lifeless> they aren't as cute
 * lifeless failed to provide humour, he thinks
<dholbach> lifeless: err, thanks
<dholbach> :-P
 * dholbach hugs lifeless
<lifeless> :)
<maxwellian> lifeless: Heh. :)  Anyway, thanks for your time!
<bilalakhtar> dholbach: did you see the recent comment in bug #601865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601865 in krename (Ubuntu) "Please merge krename 4.0.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601865
<dholbach> bilalakhtar: no, I'm afraid I didn't - I got busy with a bunch of other stuff :)
<bilalakhtar> dholbach: ok, np
<dholbach> bilalakhtar: "Export KUBUNTU_NO_DELETE_POT=1 in debian/rules so that the l10n stuff doesn't break the build" to me sounds like there should be a one-line change in debian/rules
<dholbach> no?
<bilalakhtar> dholbach: no, this change was made in a previous version
<dholbach> JontheEchidna: ^?
<dholbach> bilalakhtar: maybe you can discuss with JontheEchidna
<bilalakhtar> dholbach: actually I copied the changelog line from the previous version
<bilalakhtar> ok
<bilalakhtar> JontheEchidna: u there?
<bilalakhtar> or I will wait. no need to come on this channel
<bilalakhtar> BTW, what is the preferred method of fixing bugs? Should I make a patch and attach it to bug report? or make branch and request merge?
<dholbach> bilalakhtar: I personally find branches to work better, especially because the workflow is always roughly the same (if you do a quick fix, if you do a big merge, if you do an update to a new upstream version, etc. etc.)
<bilalakhtar> dholbach: But I have noticed that debdiffs attached to bug reports get sponsored more quickly than stacked branches. is it true?
<dholbach> bilalakhtar: I dunno, james_w: ^? :)
<dupondje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeanLouisDupond/MOTUApplication => does this look fine enough ? :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Maverick DIF is complete - Time to whip the archive into shape! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | latest rebuild failures: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi | https://wik
<Riddell> hmm, that didn't work
* Riddell changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | latest rebuild failures: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay today 18:00UTC
<Riddell> plugging https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<dupondje> Riddell: did you check my note on the imagemagick bug ?
<Riddell> dupondje: not closely, will do later today I hope, don't let me forget
<dupondje> Riddell: it just needs 3 seconds imo :) just need to know if there was a specific reason you added Don't build-dep on librsvg, it brings in excessive dependencies :)
<Riddell> dupondje: I didn't include a great changelog did I?  I think it's because it depends on gtk and we don't want gtk on the kubuntu CD
<Riddell> but I don't think we have imagemagick on the Kubuntu CD now (and gtk is brought in anyway by openoffice)
<dupondje> so it should be safe to drop? then we can just sync imagemagick from debian :)
<Riddell> but we do have libmagickcore2 on the CD, does adding back librsvg to imagemagick make libmagickcore2 depeend on librsvg?
<JontheEchidna> dholbach, Yes, that change is the one-line export in debian/rules
<dupondje> Riddell: seems not http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/libmagickcore3, but I should check with rebuilding it on maverick
<dupondje> its libmagickcore3 instead of libmagickcore2 also btw
<dholbach> JontheEchidna: do you think you can follow up on that bug report?
<dholbach> bug 601865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601865 in krename (Ubuntu) "Please merge krename 4.0.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601865
<JontheEchidna> dholbach: did we figure out why the debdiff is so huge?
<dholbach> JontheEchidna: I guess the other change is autogenerated or something
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it is. Looks pretty deliberate to me, and should be documented as a difference
<JontheEchidna> anyways, I'll put that in the report :)
 * dholbach hugs JontheEchidna
 * sebner waves at JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> o/
<sebner> JontheEchidna: any plans to backport k3b final release to lucid?
<JontheEchidna> That would be a good idea
<sebner> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I'll look in to it today :)
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be too hard. Might even be a no-change backport
<sebner> great
 * sebner hugs JontheEchidna :)
 * JontheEchidna feels hugged :)
<sebner> lol
<dupondje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeanLouisDupond/MOTUApplication => does this look fine enough ? :)
<JontheEchidna> eh, should only need a few build-deps bumped down, and another minor change or two
<JontheEchidna> sebner: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/staging/+build/1858501 :)
<JontheEchidna> will file a backport request shortly
<sebner> JontheEchidna: :)
<JontheEchidna> anybody with a lucid install handy able to test the k3b backport? https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/staging/+packages
<JontheEchidna> comments in bug 602733 would be appreciated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602733 in lucid-backports "Please backport K3b 2.0.0 to lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602733
<sebner> JontheEchidna: I can test install and startup but not burning
<ScottK> sebner: As long as it runs, that's enough.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, if it at least runs nothing should be too catastrophically wrong to break burning
<sebner> sebner@ubuntu:~$ sudo gdebi *.deb
<sebner> Reading package lists... Done
<sebner> Building dependency tree
<sebner> Reading state information... Done
<sebner> Building data structures... Done
<sebner> :P
<Rhonda> Ah, should really get used to gdebi. I am used to dpkg -i and firing up aptitude afterwards if something went wrong.
<Rhonda> and you named your how "ubuntu"? That's quite … creative. :)
<Rhonda> s/how/host/
<Laney> What he didn't say is that it's a sid box :)
<sebner> Laney: ??? nope
<Laney> jokes mate
<Rhonda> Laney: haha :)
<sebner> Rhonda: pffff, better than  a lame mate:P
<sebner> *name
<sebner> xD
<sebner> Laney: in your dreams :P
<Rhonda> mate  *yammie*
 * Rhonda thinks about getting a bottle or two :)
<sebner> JontheEchidna: either gdebi is b0rken or your deps versions are b0rken
<JontheEchidna> sebner: what does it say?
<sebner> JontheEchidna: sebner@ubuntu:~$ sudo gdebi libk3b6-extracodecs_2.0.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1_i386.deb
<sebner> Reading package lists... Done
<sebner> Building dependency tree
<sebner> Reading state information... Done
<sebner> Building data structures... Done
 * sebner catches some pastebin
<JontheEchidna> is that all it says?
<sebner> JontheEchidna: aye, I'll try to install using your ppa directly
<Rhonda> sebner: dpkg --info on the file?
<sebner> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/UpNdu5HZ
<sebner> Rhonda: see above :P
<JontheEchidna> sebner: I think your install is broken, 4.4.2 is what was released with lucid
<Rhonda> How far above?
<sebner> w00t
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kde4libs
<sebner> JontheEchidna: I don't even use kde (apps) normally xD
<sebner> JontheEchidna: I'm sorry
 * sebner -> head -> desk
<sebner> JontheEchidna: I installed vlc1.1 from maverick some weeks ago. I guess it pulled in some new unstable qt stuff
<JontheEchidna> aah, that'd probably do it
<JontheEchidna> thanks for trying, anyway :)
<sebner> JontheEchidna: mind filing a backport for vlc too? I was to lazy to make an backport upload myself :P
<sebner> *too
<JontheEchidna> I'm not really familiar with vlc's packaging at all...
<JontheEchidna> never touched it, in fact
 * sebner bounces siretart 
<dupondje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeanLouisDupond/MOTUApplication => does this look file ?
<geser> dupondje: just get some endorsements from your sponsors (the more the better)
<dupondje> feel free :D
<dupondje> if you want to :)
<ari-tczew> dupondje: don't you think that your application is too early?
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Tutorials day in 20 minutes in #kubuntu-devel https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<RainCT> Hi
<ScottK> Hello RainCT.
<RainCT> Got a mail about having access to some ubuntu-font-beta-testing PPA. Is that because of some group membership? (Just wondering).
<Laney> ubuntu-members afaik
<RainCT> Laney: OK, thanks for the info. That's the one I'd have guessed :). It wouldn't hurt if Launchpad's notifications included some more info..
<geser> RainCT: see planet ubuntu
<tumbleweed> can I have another MOTU review my fix to Bug #358298, please? It's not a particularly elegant solution
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358298 in cntlm (Ubuntu) "cntlm fails to start on bootup as networking isn't up yet" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358298
<RainCT> tumbleweed: Uhm, Upstart may have something to let it wait until the network is up...
<tumbleweed> RainCT: yeah, that means porting to upstart, though
<tumbleweed> this fix is still vaguely appropriate to debian
<tumbleweed> another problem is we don't know what interface we are waiting for
<RainCT> tumbleweed: Actually, isn't this something the daemon itself should handle?   What happens if the network connection goes away, does it die then?
<RainCT> Anyway, I have no idea what I'm talking about :)
<tumbleweed> RainCT: yeah, I think most other things in a similar situation handle it themselves. don't think it dies
<tumbleweed> thanks though
<RainCT> No problem. By the way, is anyone here coming to GUADEC?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-08
<ScottL> sanity check:
<ScottL> i want to create an SRU for a qjackctl bug that causes renamed ports to not be connected in qjackctl
<ScottL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qjackctl/+bug/490436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490436 in qjackctl (Ubuntu) "port renames are ignored" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ScottL> the bug was fixed by an new release upstream vs. a patch
<ScottL> do i download qjacktl-0.3.5 (with the bug) source and the qjackctl-0.3.8 (which fixes the bug) source and run debdiff
<ScottL> and use this as the patch to append to the SRU?
<ScottL> i probably should mentioned that 0.3.8 is in maverick and the SRU is for lucid which has 0.3.5
<maxwellian> ScottL: I'm a noob at this, but since no one else is answering yet...won't that bring in basically all the changes between the two versions?  Maybe you're supposed to isolate a patch to fix the bug?  (Go easy on me! :) )
<RAOF> ScottL: You find the particular patch which is a part of 0.3.8 which fixes the bug of interest, and use that.
<RAOF> ScottL: That generally means wandering through the VCS of qjackctl.
<ScottL> RAOF, that is true with a new upstream version as well?
<ScottL> i would hate to cherry pick a patch but introduce new bugs
<RAOF> ScottL: Yes.  Generally new upstream versions are not SRU-worthy.
<RAOF> Well, are the 3 new upstream versions between 0.3.5 and 0.3.8 *entirely* bugfixes?
<ScottL> RAOF, okay, thanks, i'll start digging around in the VCS then
<ScottL> RAOF, no i don't think they are just bug fixes, but i would have to check the qjackctl website but i seem to recall them adding dbus functionality
<RAOF> Only bugfixes are allowed in SRUs, so the new upstream version isn't going to be a winner.
<maxwellian> ScottL: Too bad upstream doesn't have a bug tracker, so you can just find the change that fixes said bug number.
<ScottL> RAOF, ack, this might mean a significant problem then if i can't find a patch :(
<ScottL> i guess the next step to ensure quality functionality is to get qjackctl backported to lucid so that users can at least update qjackctl to gain that functionality back
<RAOF> Note that backports are explicitly not meant to be there for fixing bugs (to ensure that people actually bother with SRUs).
<RAOF> If there's fun new functionality in the newer qjackctl then a backport probably still makes sense, though.
<ScottL> RAOF, acknowledged, i will purse the SRU patch first and then follow up with backport if it doesn't pan out
<ScottL> oh, and thanks RAOF
<RAOF> NP
<wrinkliez> hey guys.  im new to this whole packaging thing.  if i want to move a file from the package to the users computer, do i use dh_install?
<RAOF> wrinkliez: No.  dh_install moves files from $SOMEWHERE to somewhere in the package tree.
<wrinkliez> thank you
<RAOF> As a part of the source package build process you'll create (almost certainly automatically, using debhelper or cdbs) the package tree which will get unpacked onto the installer's system.
<bullgard> '~$ rgrep 'post-installation trigger' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/ 2>/dev/null' does not produce any output. What is the function of "post-installation trigger"?
<RAOF> bullgard: It's a trigger to run things that want to run after a kernel is installed.
<RAOF> eg: update-initramfs, update-grub.
<RAOF> You won't find it in the kernel documentation because it's a packaging thing.
<bullgard> RAOF: Thank you very much for your information.
<bullgard> If "post-installation trigger"  is a packaging thing, what program or file does write out the name "post-installation trigger" when Update Manager is installing new packages?
<ripps> can someone explain to me the purpose of the new queue? Also, why was linux-meta allowed to get into the maverick repo before linux-image for it was?
<bilalakhtar> Hey there, everyone
<bilalakhtar> After merging, what should I copy into the changelog message?
<bilalakhtar> the debian changes from the last ubuntu one,
<bilalakhtar> or
<bilalakhtar> the ubuntu changes till now?
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> G'morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hey iulian
<maxb> Is there a standard reference for where update-alternatives belongs in package maintainer scripts? I'm seeing it used differently in different packages when I look for an example.
<Rhonda> In postinst, not?
<lifeless> maxb: what sort of differences are you seeing?
<VK7HSE-Eee> Hi I need some advice on the following Bug #602981 I requested a sync into maverick, but the problem lies in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=575122 so what is the best way to resolve this ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 575122 in me-tv "me-tv: needs to depend on libxine1-x" [Important,Fixed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602981 in me-tv (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync me-tv 1.3.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602981
<VK7HSE-Eee> its clearly a dependency issue (out dated source)
<VK7HSE-Eee> as all builds fine in Debian...
<Laney> right, we need the new xine-lib for dh_xine to be there
<VK7HSE-Eee> but will that break anything else ?
<Laney> I don't know
<VK7HSE-Eee> that's what I'm concerned for...
<Laney> have a word with siretart, he deals with that
<VK7HSE-Eee> OK thanks ;)
<VK7HSE-Eee> siretart: Can you advise on the issue above ? the need for xine-lib to be bought into maverick but to ensure that it won't break existing packages...
<VK7HSE-Eee> hmm ok it appears that the version in Maverick (xine-lib) doesn't handle the make rule so I think I can get away by requesting a sync to the latest ...
<VK7HSE-Eee> I've submitted Bug #603059 to resolve my initial query...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603059 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "Sync xine-lib 1.1.18.1-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603059
<Laney> Err, I thought you were trying to check if we want that
<VK7HSE-Eee> well xine-lib is already in maverick, just an earlier version ...
<Laney> ...I would have waited for siretart
<VK7HSE-Eee> well it can always be refused then I will need to find an alternate way  ;)
<btommy> hello together
<siretart> VK7HSE: the package needs to be merged, the ubuntu delta is important
<VK7HSE> siretart: thanks, just about to discuss with the devloper ;)  I'll mark that sync as invalid
<siretart> better change it to a 'please merge'
<VK7HSE> ok done ...
<VK7HSE> that's for Bug #603059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603059 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "Please Merge xine-lib 1.1.18.1-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603059
<VK7HSE> I've not done a merge before, so I'll need to do some reading and most likely need some guidance with the process ...
<siretart> I have the merge ready in a bzr branch, could you perhaps test it the package works?
<VK7HSE> ok ... url ?
<btommy> hi
<btommy> i shortly intruduce myself. i work as dvd-editor for linux-magazin and build since 3 years repos for the dvds
<btommy> in this production i have the following serious problem
<btommy> i can add the repositoriy without any problems
<btommy> if i want install software form this, apt-get said: error get packages from cdrom
<btommy> but: the pathes to the packages in the error messages are correct
<VK7HSE>  siretart: do you have a URL for that branch ?
<btommy> but: this error concern not all packages: othe software form the same directory i can install without problems
<btommy> any ideas, how i can solve the problem?
<btommy> her i have paste the message:
<btommy> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398597/
<sebner> JontheEchidna: k3b is ready to upload :D
<JontheEchidna> sebner: just saw. thanks :D
<sebner> np
<sebner> JontheEchidna: I'd have uploaded it myself but I think you deserve the honour ^_^
<JontheEchidna> :)
<siretart> VK7HSE: please try pulling: 'bzr get http://tauware.de/~siretart/xine/xine-lib' - can you build a source package from that?
<siretart> ricotz: ^^
<VK7HSE> siretart: ok will do ... let you know how I go ;)
<ricotz> siretart, i will have a look
<siretart> yes, the merge was rather straight forward, but I did it using bzr nevertheless
<ricotz> siretart, you might want to merge 1.1.18.1-4
<siretart> didn't I?
 * VK7HSE just refreshing my bzr after using git for so long! ;)
<siretart> ricotz: I did
<ricotz> siretart, the changelog said 1.1.18.1-1
<siretart> ricotz: the tree wasn't updated
<siretart> reload
<giskard> guys do you know what was the ircname of  andrea veri (i think he was also a motu)
<ricotz> siretart, alright
<siretart> giskard: I think it was bluekja
<giskard> nick is not registered
<giskard> uhm
<sebner> giskard: bluekuja
<giskard> same.
<sebner> giskard: nowadays it's something with like av or av`
<giskard> i thought so.. but av afaict at the moment is another guys
<giskard> let's see av`
<giskard> Last seen  : Dec 16 00:56:13 2009 (29 weeks, 1 day, 12:43:13 ago)
<giskard> yes
<giskard> him
<sebner> :D
<giskard> +stalking
<giskard> do you red something from him after 16dec?
<VK7HSE> siretart: revno 82 is that the latest ?
<siretart> yes
<VK7HSE> ok ...
<sebner> giskard: dunno, might be the case that he was longer active on debian oftc
<VK7HSE> just getting deps, for building locally here ... will advise once I have a valid build, now I'm using Lucid presently, I'm all set with pbuilder chroots for maverick, but should I built it for lucid and test that way or is there a different method to go about this ?
<giskard> he didn't register with any of that ircname on oftc
<ricotz> VK7HSE, this should be built with maverick
<VK7HSE> ok, but how will I use the built package ? is there a specific syntax I need to append to pbuilder ?
<ricotz> pbuilder-dist maverick build xine-lib
<VK7HSE> ok .. yet to buid the package, will scream out if I strike trouble ;)
<VK7HSE> should I be concerned over the lintian warnings ? http://paste.debian.net/79982/
 * VK7HSE well currently building it with those warnings ...
<ricotz> VK7HSE, no this should be fixed in debian, but the your version should be "1.1.18.1-4ubuntu1" ;-)
<VK7HSE> only upped the version for local use ...
 * VK7HSE times like this a quad core or greater would be nice! :-/
<joaopinto> general question, is it allowed for a package on the same archive/release to be on multiple components ?
<ScottK> joaopinto: I'm not sure I understand the question.  One source package can build multiple binaries that may be in Main and Universe.
<joaopinto> ScottK, I mean doing a manual archive management, is it valid to have the same package available from multiple components ? e.g package A on both main and universe.
<ricotz> siretart, works here using it with vdr and xineliboutput
<joaopinto> I am not asking this from an Ubuntu archive management perspective, I am asking from a generic APT perspective
<ScottK> joaopinto: No, it wouldn't be I don't think.
<siretart> ricotz: cool. can you upload to main or shall I upload it?
<ScottK> joaopinto: I think what people would get installed then would be a function of the order in their sources.list.
<joaopinto> since Index's are kept on a per release/component basis it's not clear
<ScottK> joaopinto: I take that back.
<ScottK> It is OK.
<ScottK> But it is then a function of sources.list functionality.
<ScottK> functionality/sequence.
<ricotz> siretart, i am not a motu ;-) (yet), so please do it
<ScottK> joaopinto: Something very much like this happens with security updates that are published in -security and then copied to -updates (because it's mirrored).
<joaopinto> ScottK, but those are different archives from an apt perspective, I am not sure they are handled int the same way as  different components from from the same archive
<ScottK> joaopinto: Good point.  I'm not sure then.
<joaopinto> I am arguing that releases and not components should be used to manage packages promotion, something like beta->stable, I had the idea that having the same package in multiple components was invalid, but I am not sure any longer :\
<siretart> ricotz: VK7HSE: uploaded
<VK7HSE> was going to say it failed to build here :( ...
<VK7HSE> but I reckon it was a dependency that I didn't have installed here ..
<ricotz> siretart, thanks
<micahg> does one need upload rights for the package to upload to -proposed?
<Laney> yes
<micahg> Laney: ah, ok, do you have time sponsor something small then :)
<Laney> not right now sorry, perhaps in a bit
<micahg> k
<Laney> sebner has lots of time right now though
<Laney> :)
<micahg> sebner: ?
<sebner> rofl
<sebner> micahg: what is it?
<micahg> sebner: bug 597944 the lucid patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 597944 in gjs (Ubuntu Lucid) "libgjs needs a rebuild for xulrunner-1.9.2.6" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597944
<sebner> micahg: your debdiff should target to lucid-proposed though, nvm .. I'll fix that
<siretart> ricotz: didn't you say it worked for you, the package ftbfs :/
<ricotz> siretart, you have built it in an updated maverick pbuilder and using it on maverick now - amd64
<siretart> hmseems there is some imagemagik transition going on
<micahg> sebner: did I miss that :(
<micahg> sebner: oh, I forgot to change after I upload to PPA, sorry
<ricotz> siretart, yes, it is a dependency problem
<sebner> micahg: nvm, uploaded :)
<micahg> sebner: thanks much :)
<sebner> np
<ricotz> siretart, seems like i had done it the right moment
<micahg> sebner: I just realized I forgot to use -v on my first upload to maverick on my own :(, so I guess I need to be more careful
<sebner> micahg: heh, I also did tend to forget it but it's really no stopper
<sebner> micahg: in the past, not with the gjs upload now :P
<micahg> sebner: I was noticing someone else forgot it this morning and I'm like, wait a second I forgot it too on my upload :-/
<sebner> heh, happens. don't worry
<VK7HSE> where was the build for xine-lib uploaded to ? (xine-lib_1.1.18.1-4ubuntu1) ??
<sebner> VK7HSE: if FTBFS https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/1.1.18.1-4ubuntu1
<VK7HSE> but it failed to build ... :(
<sebner> VK7HSE: I said that :P , speak to siretart
<VK7HSE> getting rather late here! so I'll need to revisit this tomorrow...
<VK7HSE> but thank you to all that have invested you time on me and the xine-lib build ... ;)
<ricotz> sebner, it shouldnt be called FTBFS?, the dependencies are broken in the main archive somehow
 * VK7HSE so good night/morning afternoon/evening to all ...
<sebner> ricotz: does it build? no ... the reason doesn't matter
<ricotz> sebner, ok
<lfaraone> python-abiword is currently uninstallable (if you use apt-get) in Lucid because it has a = dep on a particular version of libabiword-2.8. The updated version doesn't seem to involve an ABI change (installing with aptitude and importing abiword works fine). What's the proper way to fix the dep so that it has the desired effect but is not borked by future updates? bug 601415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601415 in pyabiword (Ubuntu) "python-abiword can't be installed on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601415
<Laney> bah
<shadeslayer> Laney: ??
<Laney> nm
<shadeslayer> btw any ideas on http://pastebin.com/dDNYKLS2
<micahg> shadeslayer: update-maintainer?
<shadeslayer> micahg: uh.. really? i just dget'd the stuff from launchpad....
<shadeslayer> maverick
<micahg> shadeslayer: if you didn't modify the version, maybe it's a bug :)
<shadeslayer> micahg: hmm.. i actually did modify the version :P
<micahg> shadeslayer: ah, then you need to do update-maintainer :)
<shadeslayer> micahg: btw suppose i want to backport this package ( kraft ) then do i upload with a ubuntu in the version?
<micahg> shadeslayer: backport how?, through -backports?
<shadeslayer> yes
<micahg> shadeslayer: the archive admins handle that w/a script
<micahg> or the backporters
<shadeslayer> micahg: uh.. that still doesnt answer if i should have 1ubuntu1 in my version ;)
<Laney> does it need any changes
<Laney> ?
<shadeslayer> Laney: thats what im trying to check :D
<Laney> if it builds unmodified then you don't have to do anything
<Laney> if yes, then ~releaseX
<Laney> jdong: btw, how does one join the backporters?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I'm not angelabad ...
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: did I assign something to the wrong person by mistake? :)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: so please do not repeat this mistake in future and be more careful
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: bug #?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: bug 602437 ; bug 602461 ; bug 602846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602437 in the (Ubuntu) "Sync the 3.3~b4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602461 in fgfs-atlas (Ubuntu) "Sync fgfs-atlas 0.3.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602846 in fsl (Ubuntu) "Sync fsl 4.1.6-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602846
<ari-tczew> and now angelabad got 3 uploads which are worked by me... nice
<tumbleweed> wtf?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: that's ack-sync being silly then
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I don't understand.
<Laney> . o O ( error prone scripts over approved procedure )
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I'll look later, in an IRC meeting...
<ari-tczew> what is ubuntu-font-beta-testing ?
<highvoltage> ari-tczew: ubuntu is getting new default fonts that's specially developed (looking for the link...)
 * shadeslayer thinks that highly classified stuff
<Laney> they've been blogging about it
<Laney> so not really
<shadeslayer> Laney: uh... /me got a PPA as bonus :P
<Laney> I know, but it's not classified really
<highvoltage> ari-tczew: http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<highvoltage> it's not agrigated on planet ubuntu for some reason
<shadeslayer> Laney: ok :P
 * shadeslayer thought he was special :(
<highvoltage> I just subscribe to the design blog seperately
<Laney> highvoltage: I saw it on planet...
<highvoltage> Laney: heh, ok. it was probably added then recently
<Laney> aye aye
<shadeslayer> Today all Ubuntu Members will have access to a private PPA so that they can use, test and enjoy the font. << Ohhhhh thats why :P
<Laney> yeah that invitation message could have been clearer
<ari-tczew> yhy
* Riddell changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | latest rebuild failures: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<strycore> Hi everyone
<oxymoron> YokoZar: ping
<strycore> Ok, I've got this ape-server I really want to package, there's a .deb for the stable version but not for the git version
<strycore> there is no source package, so I package everything from scratch
<strycore> I did the basic stuff such as debian/control
<strycore> and now I'm starting to try getting the package to build
<strycore> the problem with ape-server is that there is a build.sh script invoking the makefile
<strycore> this is the script : http://github.com/APE-Project/APE_Server/blob/master/build.sh
<strycore> you can all see in the script, it writes to src/configure.h
<strycore> if you call 'make' by itself , there's no configure.h so the build fails
<strycore> ok, so the question is :
<strycore> what should it I do ? :D
<strycore> (besides learning more about debian/rules, which I eventually will)
<YokoZar> oxymoron: pong
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: have you got 5 minutes for sponsorship?
<ari-tczew> I have a problem with requestsync: E: No credentials found for 'ubuntu-dev-tools', please see the manage-credentials manpage for help on how to create one for this consumer.
<micahg> ari-tczew: there should be a flag to not use lp for the info
<ari-tczew> micahg: hello! why? ^^
<micahg> ari-tczew: I think it was fixed in either maverick or trunk for u-d-t
<tumbleweed> why not just use lp?
<micahg> tumbleweed: he didn't set up credentials
<tumbleweed> so... set them up?
<micahg> ari-tczew: you could just set up the credentials in LP ...
<ari-tczew> micahg: yesterday requestsync worked
<ari-tczew> my lp says: Application name: ubuntu-dev-tools
<ari-tczew> Authorized applications
<micahg> ari-tczew: ah, ok, maybe it timed out w/LP, did you try a couple times?
<ari-tczew> micahg: it's not timeout. I got answer from script just-in-time
 * micahg is out of ideas...
<ari-tczew> today I tried to test of pam security bug. it requires link: ln -s /etc/shadow ~/.cache
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: ok yes it looks like ack-sync uses the first bug-filer e-mail address for all the syncs in a batch
 * tumbleweed didn't know that
<ari-tczew> maybe this is a problem?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorp/+bug/600813 => can somebody try to build it on i386 ? seems like it worked here :s
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600813 in xorp (Ubuntu) "Please sync xorp 1.6-3 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<tumbleweed> dupondje: building...
<dupondje> tumbleweed: seems so, was wondering today why it got a wrong email here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/602476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602476 in sssd (Ubuntu) "Sync sssd 1.2.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<tumbleweed> err yeah that was me too
<dupondje> -- Jean-Louis Dupond <angelabad@gmail.com>   Thu, 24 Jun 2010 14:16:30 +0200
<dupondje> :p
<tumbleweed> lol
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: could you request a bug to this script?
<ari-tczew> and second question: syncpackage is not enough?
<dupondje> ah well, less spam for me :)
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: it's a wrapper around syncpackage
<tumbleweed> I'll propose a fix
<ari-tczew> has someone idead for me? ^^ ^^
<ari-tczew> ideas *
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: do you only do sync requesting from one PC? each machine needs to be authenticated with lp
<dupondje> ari-tczew: did you reatry running manage-credentials create -c ubuntu-dev-tools -l 2 ?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I'm use 1 PC. do I need log-out from LP or log-in to LP?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: no
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: you just need to follow the link manage-credentials gives you, and accept it in the web browser
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: is it possible that I did today follow commands: rm -rf ~/.cache ; ln -s /etc/shadow ~/.cache
<micahg> ari-tczew: that probably did it "_
<micahg> :)
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: that second command. Um what
<ari-tczew> can I back this change?
<tumbleweed> rm ~/.cache
<tumbleweed> delete the authorization in LP, re-run manage-cred
<ari-tczew> wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
 * ari-tczew is upset
<tumbleweed> (excuse me, I'm trying a different keyboard, and it's affecting my typing badly)
<jpds> tumbleweed: Isn't the seacom outage affecting your packets too?
<ajmitch> ari-tczew: why are you upset? you removed the directory that stored the credentials
<tumbleweed> jpds: hurting us badly. This is my university: http://monitor.net.tenet.ac.za/cacti/graph_view.php?action=tree&tree_id=3&leaf_id=94
<ari-tczew> ajmitch: I'm upset due to lack of free time.
<jpds> tumbleweed: Ouch.
<ajmitch> it should hopefully only take a minute or two to do
<tumbleweed> jpds: yeah don't know what caused the non-international outage there, but we have international some of the time, atm :)
<tumbleweed> fortunatly not all the DSL providers are affected
<tumbleweed> dupondje: oh, built btw
<dupondje> tumbleweed: can you sync it then ? :)
<tumbleweed> dupondje: wait, i386, /me builds again
<ari-tczew> dupondje: can we do all mergeable outstanding packages before FeatureFreeze?
<dupondje> mmm
<dupondje> 1 month to go
<dupondje> should go below 100 for sure
<dupondje> lotsa merges that needs to get accepted also
<ari-tczew> syncs got more sponsors than merges
<tumbleweed> syncs are easier to review
<tumbleweed> unless we have a 0ubuntuX
<tumbleweed> in which case they are hell
<ari-tczew> don't object for this opinion
<ari-tczew> just I say what I see
<ari-tczew> I hope that we can do merges small to ~50 packages per component
<dupondje> some merges are easy also
<tumbleweed> of course. But many involve finding out where these patches should be (or have been) forwarded to
<dupondje> Also some packages don't get synced, because the change in debian is to small, or just an ubuntu patch that got into debian
<dupondje> but we should sync that then no? else in next release we need to review it again ...
<tumbleweed> my feeling is that if you've done the work finding out that we can sync it, we probably should. It saves someone else having to review it in the future. But you could also just leave a comment in MOM
<pwnguin> quick question about the 10.10 schedule and MOTU: does the debianimportfreeze also affect universe?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: you've done for me 4 syncs and I hope that you'll do more sponsorships for me. You're on my crosshair as candidate to sponsors comment on my MOTU App  :>
<ari-tczew> pwnguin: yes
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> just wanted to verify; schedule adherence seems to change release to release. thanks
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: can you mail me a list of syncs and merges I've done for you? I can only recall syncs right now
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I'll wait for more sponsorships by you, okay?
<tumbleweed> fine. I've only been a motu 2 weeks anyway :)
<ari-tczew> cool
<tumbleweed> dupondje: err yeah, I don't know why dholbach couldn't build xorp
<dupondje> yea its weird :)
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmakemol => We can drop the delta here ?
<dupondje> xmakemol is in universe, so why does lesstif need to be in main for it ? :s
<tumbleweed> the problem is that the gl library isn't built with lesstif support
<tumbleweed> because it's in main, but lesstif isn't
<dupondje> and why exactly we need lesstif support in gl ?
<tumbleweed> xmakemol appears to need it. but I'm not diving to find out why, now. I'm guessing glut
 * tumbleweed heads to bed
<ari-tczew> dupondje: xorp built fine for me also.
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-09
<lfaraone> If a fix to a pacakge only requires a no-change re-build, does it need to be "fixed" in the developement release first? (in the development release, the package FTBFS for a different reason)
<micahg> lfaraone: I would think
<micahg> oops
 * micahg wasn't going to write that
 * lfaraone jeers at micahg. </smile!>
<lfaraone> micahg: but seriously, is it a problem?
<micahg> lfaraone: I was going to say that I don't think so, then I remembered, that I don't know the "official" answer
<RAOF> It should not be a problem.  The “fixed in development release” criterion is to ensure that we don't accidentally regress.
<micahg> lfaraone: what package?
<lfaraone> micahg: pyabiword. bug 601415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601415 in pyabiword (Ubuntu) "python-abiword can't be installed on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601415
<lfaraone> micahg: not sure if there's a better method than to rebuild it.
<micahg> ah, ok, a different one of those this morning :)
<lfaraone> micahg: hm? I mentioned it this morning but nobody replied.
<micahg> lfaraone: no, I meant one for gjs :)
<micahg> lfaraone: I'd ask mr_pouit if the dependency is meant to be tightly coupled like that and maybe SRU that fix
<lfaraone> mr_pouit: got a minute? ^^^
<micahg> lfaraone: probably sleeping
<lfaraone> micahg: right, France.
<micahg> I'm trying to make a patch for a package in karmic with CDBS as a packaging system, here's the README.source: http://gpl.code.de/gitweb/?p=nfdump.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/README.source;hb=c2ee06bf5695f77ac2cf4f78e67978ebe3bd1c6f  I'm not sure what to do in this type of situation since there are no patches in this revision
<dholbach> good morning
<dupondje> morning dholbach  :)
<dholbach> hi dupondje
<dupondje> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pinta/+bug/603002 now build btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603002 in pinta (Ubuntu) "Sync pinta 0.4+dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<dholbach> dupondje: I'll have a look soon, first need to sort a few things out… like breakfast
<dupondje> totally no stress ;)
<bilalakhtar> Can anyone help me with point 3 of comment 11 of bug #601865 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601865 in krename (Ubuntu) "Please merge krename 4.0.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601865
<bilalakhtar> k got it
<Rhonda> pfff. someone files a synrequest for my package before I get around to it myself, what the. :)
<dupondje> when a ftbfs just build without any change, it really needs a buildx increment? Or can it be pushed again to build ?
<mr_pouit> lfaraone: I don't really know, I've only rebuilt it once or twice ;]
<dupondje> somebody knows ? :)
<RAOF> dupondje: If it's never had any published binaries, then there's a button that can be pressed to rebuild it.
<dupondje> RAOF: and who can press that button ? :D
<RAOF> I _think_ anyone with upload priviledges to the package in question, but you might still need an archive admin.
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bug-buddy => build fine now
<Laney> yes it does, giving back now
<Laney> (morning all)
<bilalakhtar> Hello. If I am merging using Bazaar branches, do I need to file a bug report and attach debdiffs as well?
<bilalakhtar> Hello. If I am merging using Bazaar branches, do I need to file a bug report and attach debdiffs as well?
<EzraR> i would think you would and link the merge with the bug
<EzraR> or the branch rather
<EzraR> but not a debdiff
<Laney> not sure a bug is required
<nigelb> Nope, bug not required unless its in a packageset and bugs are part of that team's workflow
<micahg> I'm trying to make a patch for a package in karmic with CDBS as a packaging system, here's the README.source: http://gpl.code.de/gitweb/?p=nfdump.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/README.source;hb=c2ee06bf5695f77ac2cf4f78e67978ebe3bd1c6f  I'm not sure what to do in this type of situation since there are no patches in this revision
<bilalakhtar> Hello, people! I myself prefer merging using Bazaar branches. Should I do that? or should I go the old-fashioned M-o-m way?
<bilalakhtar> I know I can go in both ways. Which one is better?
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: bazaar
<directhex> hand-packaging then plain ol' dput. anything else is voodoo!
<tumbleweed> you still have to dput with UDD
<bilalakhtar> And, if I choose the Bazaar method, will I need to create debdiffs and attach them to bug reports?
<bilalakhtar> directhex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/UploadingAPackage
<nigelb> not necessary, but you can if only if you want to
<nigelb> most people have embraced UDD
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: thanks
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: I am going to become one of those "most" who have embraced UDD :)
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: everyone is.  Also packages.ubuntu.com for maverick isnt ready yet
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: why? whats the matter? why error comes?
<nigelb> Rhonda: what exactly was the problem with packages.ubuntu.com? I remember you talking to sabdfl about it.
<Rhonda> nigelb: Go to the page and follow the maverick link
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: isn't packages.ubuntu.com based on packages.debian.org ?
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: it is, but there is some kind of index file
<nigelb> Rhonda: ahhh
<Rhonda> nigelb: If you are a canonical employee, there is an internal RT ticket about it that cjwatson created with my instructions for the fix.
<nigelb> Rhonda: nah, I'm not an employee :)
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: ok, can you briefly explain why is the problem coming?
<bilalakhtar> plesae?
<bilalakhtar> *please
<Rhonda> bilalakhtar: The config.sh.sed.in file creates the config.sh file. Through the VCS I was only able to update the config.sh.sed.in file - _not_ the generated one.
<Rhonda> That last part is missing.
<bilalakhtar> ohk
<cjwatson> Rhonda: elmo asked me to ask you if you'd tried to go through djpig first
<VK7HSE> Thank you to all involved in merging xine-lib ...  Bug #603059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603059 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "Please Merge xine-lib 1.1.18.1-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603059
<cjwatson> Rhonda: (our sysadmins try to avoid using root for managed services unless they need to)
<Rhonda> cjwatson: Sure, several times, IRC pings, mails, real life proxies, …
<Rhonda> cjwatson: Doesn't look very much "managed" to me, to be honest. :)
<bilalakhtar> VK7HSE: good to see you here
<cjwatson> Rhonda: OK, I'll follow up with that
<nigelb> cjwatson: oops, you were on it.  I just poked elmo about it.  Sorry about that.
<VK7HSE> bilalakhtar: hi  & thanks ;)
<Rhonda> bilalakhtar, nigelb, cjwatson: http://git.debian.org/?p=webwml/packages.git;a=blobdiff;f=config.sh.sed.in;h=b8ecc8;hp=c75039;hb=b675bd;hpb=e36780 - crafted the diff for the file through the webinterface. ;)
<Rhonda> even shorter! http://git.debian.org/?p=webwml/packages.git;a=blobdiff;f=config.sh.sed.in;hb=b675;hpb=e3678
<nigelb> Rhonda: is intrepid supposed to be missing there?
<Rhonda> Yes, it's discontinued.
<nigelb> Ah.
<Rhonda> EOLed April 30 2010
 * Rhonda hands nigelb helpfully https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
 * nigelb goes "ah" again
<Rhonda> This is one of the parts that I consider exceptional well and prominently documented in the ubuntu wiki, btw.
<Rhonda> … not that other parts aren't well done in there, mind you.
<VK7HSE> Ok before I head to bed ... can anyone review Bug #602981 as the broken dep. has been merged into maverick so thsi should now build without error  ???
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602981 in me-tv (Ubuntu) "Please Sync me-tv 1.3.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602981
<Laney> VK7HSE: did you actually test that it does?
<VK7HSE> it builds here just fine ;)
<aboudreault> hi. If I have a debdiff file... how can I apply it on the first deb, which has been used to produce the debdiff?
<Laney> by using patch(1)
<aboudreault> ha.. yeah, that's just what I realized..
<aboudreault> will do a simple dpkg-source -x, and then apply the patch as normal.
<micahg> cjwatson: can you please accept gjs into lucid-proposed? gnome-shell is uninstallable at the moment
<cjwatson> micahg: done
<micahg> cjwatson: thanks
<micahg> siretart: are you around/available?
<sebner> micahg: I think we should have ask that already yesterday :P
<micahg> sebner: yes, I thought someone would have processed it with the rest of the SRUs yesterday
<lfaraone> cjwatson: for the same reason, could you take a look at pyabiword in lucid-proposed? it's blocking... well, python-abiword from being installed.
<cjwatson> lfaraone: I don't see pyabiword in the lucid-proposed unapproved queue.
<lfaraone> cjwatson: apologies, I accidentally dputted to my local repository rather than Ubuntu. Reuploaded.
<siretart> micahg: sort of. what's up?
<micahg> siretart: wanted to ask you if you know about the status of xine-plugin upstream
<siretart> micahg: is there a particular problem?
<micahg> siretart: it seems dead, so since it's a xul rdepend I was considering dropping it
<siretart> micahg: I guess the status is like the rest of xine, mainly one single developer with not enough time :-(
<kreuter> persia: are you around?
<micahg> siretart: do you think it's popular enough people would scream?
<cjwatson> lfaraone: done.  I marked the bug invalid for maverick, hope that's ok
<cjwatson> oh, wait, it'll probably need copied into maverick at some point, won't it?
<cjwatson> lfaraone: please fix up the bug status to whatever is desirable based on your understanding
<siretart> micahg: TBH: no idea. but if you remove it, please check the launchpad bugs for it to close the respective bugs
<micahg> siretart: ok, I'm just wondering how much maintainance we'll need for the xulrunner major version changes
<siretart> micahg: I think it would be best to discuss this with darren
<siretart> micahg: please join #xine on oftc
<siretart> he does most of the work in both upstream and keeping the packages in shape for debian
<micahg> siretart: k, when's a good time generally in there to chat about this, I have to leave soon
<siretart> I guess any time
<micahg> siretart: k, thanks, I'll try over the weekend then
<lfaraone> cjwatson: that's fine, thanks.
<lfaraone> cjwatson: it won't need to be copied over, since maverick has a later version.
<aboudreault> Instead of sending a patched version of a software that needs security updates, can we send the  appropriate bug fix release ? like 5.6.1 --> 5.6.4 ?
<aboudreault> hmm... nvm.. I think it will be more work than just adding the 2 fixes.
<Rhonda> Hmm. Do I need to join ubuntu sponsors team to be "allowed" to subscribe ubuntu archive for the process?
<Rhonda> syncrequest that is
<Rhonda> It's currently subscribed to ubuntu-sponsors.
<cjwatson> lfaraone: oh, I must have misread
<cjwatson> Rhonda: for your own bug, or when sponsoring somebody else's?
<siretart> Rhonda: congrats! :-)
<Rhonda> huhm
<Rhonda> cjwatson: Someone else opened the syncrequest. Found the wiki page on the SponsorsQueue what to do with handing it over to ubuntu-archive, though I don't see how to unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors somehow. :)
<Laney> You need to be a member of the team to do that
<Rhonda> That was my impression too somehow :)
<Laney> team admins can add you - I think persia and TheMuso are who you want
<Rhonda> I'm not too sure wether I really want to get added in general. %-)  Just doing my first steps …
<cjwatson> doesn't really matter anyway, you can just subscribe ubuntu-archive and not bother unsubscribing sponsors
<ScottK> Rhonda: You have to be a member of the team to unsubscribe it.  It doesn't generate any bugmail, so you might as well join.
<reya276> Hey I'm trying to create a .DEB file for a driver using an application called Debreate and is asking me where should the files be installed?
<reya276> it is giving me a choice of /bin, /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin and the defualt selected which is /usr/share/%project_name%
<reya276> the driver I'm trying to built the .DEB from is this http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<reya276> oh I can also create a custom directory where the files should be install
<reya276> should it be /usr/lib since this is a driver install
<Rhonda> ScottK: I'll consider it, thanks for the update.
<micahg> BlackZ: sorry, I should have noted it on the merge page
<micahg> BlackZ: I can take care of the upload though, thanks for the merge
<BlackZ> micahg: no problem: AFAIK there's not any comment on MoM which regards me
<BlackZ> (for that merge)
<micahg> BlackZ: right, I forgot again :)  I'm learning :)
 * micahg can learn how to sponsor as well :)
<BlackZ> micahg: I read newly your e-mail few time ago and I noticed that before doing the merge, sorry
<BlackZ> ops, after*
<micahg> BlackZ: it's ok, I have plenty to do :)
<micahg> and I wasn't the previous uploader
<BlackZ> micahg: yeah, but you wanted to take the merge according to your e-mail sent to devel-discuss
<micahg> BlackZ: it's ok, I was going to wait until I discuss the package w/the Debian maintainer as we might drop it, but I'll upload your merge over the weekend
<BlackZ> micahg: nice, thanks for your time
<micahg> BlackZ: thank you :)
<dupondje> There are so many merges/syncs to be done in universe ... half of the MoM has a bugreport
<BlackZ> dupondje: yeah, there's a lot of work to do
<micahg> dupondje: not too many, only 180 out of > 10k
<BlackZ> micahg: heh
 * micahg is updating the merges I'll do :)
<dupondje> it just annoys me I need to make a bugreport for every sync etc :) wish I could do it myself but ok :)
<BlackZ> dupondje: go for MOTU if you have enough experience
<dupondje> when do you have 'enough experience' ? :)
<azop> win 12
<BlackZ> dupondje: if you have any doubt "if you have enough experience" ask to another MOTU if you have (preferably somebody who sponsored some of your work), if they think yes, I think they could add an endorsement for your MOTU application too
<micahg> BlackZ: I just realized, I can't upload xine-plugin, so I unassigned myself
<BlackZ> micahg: if you haven't the upload permissions for that too, you can't for sure
<statik> hello friendly motus, anyone around who feels like sponsoring a simple version update of a python GUI app? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~statik/ubuntu/maverick/magicicada/zero-one-two/+merge/29596
<dupondje> to hot for merges today :) damn :D
<hyperair> how many verifications are needed to replace the verification-needed tag with verification-done in a SRU?
<sebner> hyperair: one afaik
<hyperair> ah okay =)
<LLStarks> neversfelde, do you have a minute?
<neversfelde> sure
<LLStarks> minitube still does not install any of its dependencies
<neversfelde> well, it should install all dependencies
<LLStarks> it doesn't
<neversfelde> speaking abot missing libxine1-ffmpeg?
<LLStarks> http://pastebin.com/i3HfSMQs
<LLStarks> it needs more than just that
<LLStarks> no backend is installed
<neversfelde> yes, probably, debian made gstreamer packages a dependency and uptream prefers the use of gstreamer, so I think we sould sync. I have to talk to them before
<neversfelde> LLStarks: really?
<LLStarks> yeah, does work until installing phonon-backend-gstreamer gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<LLStarks> *doesn't
<neversfelde> LLStarks: or just install libxine1-ffmpeg
<neversfelde> I got several reports, that it is working
<LLStarks> it's only suggested though
<LLStarks> lemme try
<LLStarks> it should be a dependency.
<neversfelde> LLStarks: I think we will sync it and then it is
<neversfelde> unfortunately I have no time till mid of August to speak to the debian maintainer and upstream
<neversfelde> from my point of view it would be better to stay with current verson and use phonon, but uptream prefers gstreamer
<LLStarks> if gnome, use gstreamer. if kde, use xine.
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> LLStarks: I have no problem, if you could speak to upstream and debian, I am all tied up with exams at the moment
<LLStarks> i might be able to
<neversfelde> sp if you do, please put me in cc
<LLStarks> sp?
<neversfelde> s/sp/so
<LLStarks> will do
<neversfelde> thanks in advance
<shadeslayer> hmm.. just fyi kadu doesnt need a merge
<shadeslayer> someone else took it over from me.... i dont remember the nick before i changed the status :P
<shadeslayer> it was  ari-  something...
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew <<
<Laney> where's an udt script which actually dputs?
<shadeslayer> hey i need some help with fprint-demo
<shadeslayer> currently working on merging it
<shadeslayer> debian released a completely new package .. its a git snapshot... how do i proceed with the merge?
<Laney> shouldn't make a difference
<shadeslayer> Laney: as in? do i package the new version?
<Laney> if you assess that we want it in ubuntu sure
<Laney> presumably they took a snapshot for a good reason
<shadeslayer> probably :)
<shadeslayer> Laney: our package was copied over from intrepid
<shadeslayer> so i guess its time for a update :D
<shadeslayer> Laney: so .. i take the same original tarball , extract it and move the debian folder over right?
<shadeslayer> and then merge
<Laney> same as any other merge
<Laney> dunno what you mean about moving the debian folder
<shadeslayer> Laney: hmm.. since the source has changed,ill need to use the new sources...
<shadeslayer> the ones from debian
<Laney> look at the changes ubuntu made previously and decide if you still need to make them again
<shadeslayer> ok..
<micahg> shadeslayer: you can use grab-merge
<shadeslayer> micahg: which is totally eww...
 * shadeslayer doesnt like grab-merge
<shadeslayer> or rather.. idk how to use it properly :P
<micahg> shadeslayer: why, it does most of the work for you, just need to check the files that conflict and list what was kept from the Ubuntu changes
<shadeslayer> micahg: too many files and stuff... in this case there is a new upstream snapshot
 * tumbleweed finds the best way to use grab-merge is to get the relevent source paackages. After that, I delete its merge attempt and merge myself
<micahg> shadeslayer: it applies the Ubuntu diff to the new Debian build
<micahg> s/build/source
<shadeslayer> micahg: hmm.. i might give it a try.. but im sure ill be banging my head over this later :P
<micahg> shadeslayer: up to you, good luck, or you can always try the udd method
<shadeslayer> micahg: udd method?
<micahg> !udd | shadeslayer
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> shadeslayer: distributed development with bzr
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: wiki.ubuntu.com/udd
<shadeslayer> ok
 * micahg thought there was a factoid
<shadeslayer> micahg: what i usually do is pull-lp-source,pull-debian-source and look at MoM report
<shadeslayer> and take it from there
<micahg> shadeslayer: grab-merge does that for you
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<shadeslayer> micahg: yes i know,but it also creates loads of other files idk about :P
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: sorry, UDD :)
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: thank :D
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: not loads of other files, just an automated merge, and two debdiffs
 * shadeslayer tries grab-merge
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: http://pastebin.com/xL09mt0e
<shadeslayer> the list of files genrated
<shadeslayer> im just going through it once
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: so, that is: previous debian source, current debian source, current ubuntu source, d->d debdiff, d->u debdiff, report
<tumbleweed> oh, and the automated merge
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: poke
<shadeslayer> do we use dh_desktop and  dh_icons ?? or are they depreceated?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why do you ask?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok so im merging fprint-dem
<shadeslayer> *o
<ScottK> Do we carry those as a diff from Debian?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we have dh_icons and dh_desktop in our rules file
<shadeslayer> but debian doesnt ship any
<ScottK> One of those (I think dh_icons) does nothing at all anymore.
<shadeslayer> ok so that can be removed
<ScottK> Check and see I remember the right one.
<ScottK> There's a warning in the build log.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dh_desktop is deprecated
<ScottK> I'd look back in the changelog and see why we added them.  My guess is they aren't relevant anymore, but I didn't actually look at the package.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dh_icons isnt i think
<ScottK> OK.  Then that one we may want to keep.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we added dh_icons to install the icons
<shadeslayer> that was a ubuntu specific change
<ScottK> There was some resistance to that in Debian.
<ScottK> OK.  Keep that one.
<shadeslayer> hehe.. ok,the rest of the diff is pretty much ok,i need to apply the debian changes
<shadeslayer> and  merge changelogs
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-10
<EzraR-m> persia: are you around?
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: poke
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: bug 603831
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 603831 in fprint-demo (Ubuntu) "Please Merge fprint-demo from debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603831
<joaopinto> is REVU actively used lately ?
<AnAnt> Hello, I need help with an apport script, I want to get the value of a config variable, so I did this:
<AnAnt>     SLModemdDevice = command_output(['sh', '-c', '[ ! -r /etc/default/sl-modem-daemon ] || (. /etc/default/sl-modem-daemon ; echo $SLMODEMD_DEVICE)'])
<AnAnt> is that correct ?
<AnAnt> also, is there a way to test some apport functions directly in a python shell ? I tried , import apport ; command_output('ls') ; but that gave the following error:
<AnAnt> NameError: name 'command_output' is not defined
<geser> when you use "import apport" then you need "apport.command_output('ls')"
<geser> or use "from apport import *" then "command_output('ls')" works
<tumbleweed> (although command_output is in apport.hookutils not apport)
<AnAnt> ah, ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: hi, is LP: #414247 good to go?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: do you mean bug 414247 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414247 in firmware-addon-dell (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade firmware-addon-dell to 2.2.9 version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414247
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: yes
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I'm not sure to coolbhavi package. Some things are not included.
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: could you look at bug 602450 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602450 in python-xattr (Ubuntu) "Sync python-xattr 0.4-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602450
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: my question on that is should I look at it or unsubscribe sponsors?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: hmm, not yet. I'd like to see a feedback from sponsor, who is expierenced with python packages.
<tumbleweed> in that case I'll look. If there's anything I know about, it's python
<tumbleweed> xattr sync looks good
<joaopinto> anyone with experience with ruby apps packaging ?
<joaopinto> this app Makefile is using /usr/local/lib/site_ruby for a ruby module (or whatever it's called), I have no idea on the expected place for ruby
<ari-tczew> joaopinto: look for motu ruby on launchpad
<joaopinto> ok, tks
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: btw you took on kadu right
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: it doesnt need a merge :P
<ari-tczew> evilshadeslayer: I didn't look at kadu yet.
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: doesnt need merging.. not from what i interpreted
<ari-tczew> evilshadeslayer: why?
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: well,we the ubuntu package has a added dep,and debian doesnt ship with that dep
<ari-tczew> evilshadeslayer: so ubuntu should ship that dep.
<ari-tczew> so it;s needs merging
<ari-tczew> it;s due to new kde IIRC - that said debfx
<Laney> you should rather understand why and whether we need to keep it
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: uh wait,youve got it the wrong way :P
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: we *do* ship that dep
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: debian *doesnt*
<evilshadeslayer> build dep
<ari-tczew> evilshadeslayer: so why you want to drop it?
<evilshadeslayer> i dont want to drop it...
<evilshadeslayer> thats why it doesnt need a merge
<ari-tczew> evilshadeslayer: I don't understand you.
<evilshadeslayer> i dont understand my self sometimes:P
<ari-tczew> QtWebKit is no longer part of libqt4-dev so all packages using it need to build-depend on libqt4-webkit-dev.
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: do you mind if i took a look at kadu?
<ari-tczew> evilshadeslayer: I think that we should ship that B-D.
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: ok lemme look a it,and ill get back :)
<Laney> would be nice if that changelog had more detail
<ScottK> What ari-tczew said about QtWebKit is exactly correct.  We're using a newer version of Qt than Debian, so we need to add this, whereas they don't.
<ari-tczew> kadu ftbfs: error: 'fchmod' was not declared in this scope :(
<coolbhavi> ari-tczew, include #include <sys/stat.h> in the ftb file
<ari-tczew> coolbhavi: already exist
<coolbhavi> or check if the header if already included is properly linking on to the compiler
<ari-tczew> coolbhavi: how can I check it?
<coolbhavi> ari-tczew, maybe something like this: gcc -include /path/to/directory/containing/header_name/header_name.h -o myoutputfile myoutputfile.c and you can compile and check again
<ari-tczew> coolbhavi: you are doing a lot work for Ubuntu. I encourage you to present here more frequently. In team we can do more and more.
<coolbhavi> ari-tczew, sure!
<evilshadeslayer> :P
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: yeah i got involved with rbot.. seems debian released a new package
<ari-tczew> evilshadeslayer: what is rbot?
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: one sec
<evilshadeslayer> !info rbot
<ubottu> rbot (source: rbot): IRC bot written in ruby. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 459 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<ari-tczew> aha
<evilshadeslayer> ^^ for eg
<evilshadeslayer> evilbot: hi
<evilbot> howdy, evilshadeslayer!
<ari-tczew> o_O
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: hmm?
<ari-tczew> evilshadeslayer: nothing ;p don't care
<evilshadeslayer> :P
<evilshadeslayer> the current version doesnt work in ubuntu
<evilshadeslayer> was fixed in latest release
<coolbhavi> evilshadeslayer, rbot ftb'd on my PPA due to missing rake and some modules
<evilshadeslayer> coolbhavi: yeah im fixing those :P
<coolbhavi> :P
<evilshadeslayer> idk how but it doesnt ftbfs in debian
<coolbhavi> evilshadeslayer, build environments are different
<evilshadeslayer> yeah
<evilshadeslayer> probably build deps get pulled in properly there
<coolbhavi> hmm
<evilshadeslayer> coolbhavi: rbot fixed :)
<evilshadeslayer> just going through patches
<coolbhavi> evilshadeslayer, It required module tweaking and b-d on rake I guess :)
<evilshadeslayer> coolbhavi: had to add a few more build deps
<evilshadeslayer> coolbhavi: rake, rubygems, libgettext-ruby1.8
<coolbhavi> evilshadeslayer, thats what i meant i think :)
<evilshadeslayer> yeah .. was just telling you which ones i added ;)
<coolbhavi> rock on :)
<evilshadeslayer> yeah.. will have to drop patches
<coolbhavi> :)
<ari-tczew> coolbhavi: am I correct with following command? gcc -include /usr/include/sys/stat.h -o main main.cpp
<coolbhavi> ari-tczew, try out on trial and error mate you ll stick!
<ari-tczew> coolbhavi: only errors in output ...
<coolbhavi> ari-tczew, try linking with ftb file
<coolbhavi> and see
<coolbhavi> if the header is included on recompilation
<ari-tczew> I don't understand. No idea how to fix it.
<ari-tczew> if package doesn't have a patchsystem and I'm preparing a merge, can I patch files directly?
<tumbleweed> yes
<evilshadeslayer> the patch will appear in diff.gz..
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I thought that if you'll join MOTU, then you'll doing less, but I see that you're active. I'm glad. thanks!
<Roran> hmm
<Roran> anyone up for a merge?
<Roran> https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages << merge from there.. after it builds
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: yeah I thought I'd do less too. Dunno what happened :P
 * evilshadeslayer looks at tumbleweed
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: what do you think about upgrade libsmbios?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: yes, it's borken and needs to be fixed. I saw the merge bug, looks like it needs work
<tumbleweed> I have an SRU patch for when we have maverick sorted out
<evilshadeslayer> ok rbot built and needs love
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: you don't like the review queue? :)
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: i can upload to revu for merges too? :)
<evilshadeslayer> sweet :D
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer:
<tumbleweed> no, I meant ubuntu-sponsors
<evilshadeslayer> oh
<ari-tczew> evilshadeslayer: revu is for new packages
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: yeah
<ari-tczew> tag: needs-packaging
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: thats why i was surprised :P
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: uh.. well.. sure.. ill file a bug
<ari-tczew> evilshadeslayer: can't you use a 1 nickname?
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: ah.. i was registering a nick for the bot :P
<kees> ScottK: around?  I'd like to try to figure out why we're seeing different results with drkonqi.  :P
<evilshadeslayer> but all of them were taken :P
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: if you have not the upload rights you have *always* to file a merge bug
<evilshadeslayer> BlackZ: yes.. im filing it
<kees> ScottK: ah, nm, I installed rekonq and see what you're seeing now.  seems like it's different from kate somehow.
<tumbleweed> hi BlackZ: haven't seen much from you on the review queue recently
<BlackZ> tumbleweed: I'm busy with exams, however I'm working on some merges now
<evilshadeslayer> BlackZ: can i point to the PPA instead of attaching a debdiff?
<tumbleweed> BlackZ: good :)
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: no, please post the diffs, it makes life easier for the reviewer
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: ok..
<ari-tczew> or use bazaar
<tumbleweed> yeah, that too (although I still find the diff workflow faster)
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: it would be better to attach a debdiff in the bug as a patch: 1. this will indicate the sponsors there's a patch; 2. the work of the sponsors will be facilitated
<evilshadeslayer> ok
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: also, according to our policy for the merges, you have to attach two debdiffs to the bug report (if you just attach the debdiff of versiondebian -> versiomerged that's not a big deal)
<tumbleweed> yes, the ubuntu -> ubuntu diff can be massive. If it's more than a few screenfulls, nobody will read it anyway
<evilshadeslayer> BlackZ: im attaching diff of our current ubuntu packaging and new ubuntu packaging,since this is a new upstream release
<ari-tczew> I miss for archive admins :(
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: if you're doing a version-upgrade the debdiff aren't suitable
<evilshadeslayer> i know ;)
<BlackZ> since they can be too big (of size)
<ari-tczew> MoM would looks cleaner after ACKed syncs
<evilshadeslayer> yeah i pasted a 5 MB debdiff once
<BlackZ> you could use your PPA (if you have one) for that
<tumbleweed> or a branch
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: is this something debian doesn't have? or something debian is lagging behind in?
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: whut?
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: why are we getting a new version, not syncing from debian?
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: were merging from debian since a sync would not work,we need extra deps to make the package not FTBFS
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: in that case, you post a diff between the current debian version and your fixes
<tumbleweed> that diff should be small
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: so it's not a version upgrade
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: if that fixes a bug, it's a bug fix ;)
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: ok.. that would mean just the changelog,control and rules files
<evilshadeslayer> BlackZ: well
<evilshadeslayer> BlackZ: idk if it fixes any bugs :P
<evilshadeslayer> but it will make rbot work :P
<tumbleweed> let my pot on my bot developer hat and say "use ibid" :)
<evilshadeslayer> ibid ?? :P
<tumbleweed> launchpad.net/ibid (it's in the repos)
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: i like my ruby bot :P
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: if it's a bug, report a bug and attach your debdiff
<BlackZ> then subscribe ubuntu-sponsors and wait
<evilshadeslayer> kewl
 * evilshadeslayer has to upload kdegames after this
<evilshadeslayer> BlackZ: tumbleweed so i just post the changes i did to debian packaging right?
<evilshadeslayer> in the bug report
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: as a debdiff
<evilshadeslayer> ok
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: if that's the first modify in ubuntu for the package, yes
<BlackZ> otherwise you have to modify the *currently* ubuntu package for include your modify
<evilshadeslayer> BlackZ: that will make the debdiff huge
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: why? if that will happen, just do a clean to the debdiff
<evilshadeslayer> BlackZ: because debian has a new version and packaging has changed alot
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: I don't understand: are you doing a merge?
<evilshadeslayer> yes
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: ah, then yes: just do as you said (remember to flag it as a patch)
<evilshadeslayer> ok
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: obviously it must be a debdiff
<evilshadeslayer> yeah ok :)
<evilshadeslayer> BlackZ: http://pastebin.com/jLWK7aRN << i get that in the debdiff,but i didnt modify that
<evilshadeslayer> i think  its the doing of debuild -S -sa
<evilshadeslayer> due to that it makes a file debian-changes-0.9.15+post20100705+gitb3aa806-1ubuntu1 in debian/patches  http://pastebin.com/VwyDt1zU
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: does the package use quilt 3.0 ?
<evilshadeslayer> yes
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: so is there a patch in debian/patches auto-generated during the build?
<evilshadeslayer> yes
<evilshadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/VwyDt1zU << thats the one
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: you should check what's happened there; maybe the problem is a patch
<tumbleweed> most likely it's an issue with clean not cleaning up enough
<BlackZ> evilshadeslayer: ever if you didn't modified nothing outside the debian directory
<BlackZ> tumbleweed: yeah
<evilshadeslayer> hmm
<evilshadeslayer> BlackZ: since i was not sure,i pulled clean debian sources again and modified the stuff again
<evilshadeslayer> but it still created the patch
<evilshadeslayer> uh wait
<evilshadeslayer> doh... debian ships that patch
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: it's still a bug
<evilshadeslayer> so how do we fix it?
 * tumbleweed has a look
<evilshadeslayer> maybe debian did want to modify that file?
<ari-tczew> can I run 2 builds both on pbuilder?
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: afaik no
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: if you have two different base tarballs then yes
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: they used to have a line in their clean rule to remove that file, but it's gone
<ari-tczew> I want to build two differents packages, so differents tarballs and .dsc
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: 		mv debian/rbot/usr/share/rbot/plugins/$${PL}.rb debian/rbot/usr/share/rbot/plugins/$${PL}.rb.disabled; \
<evilshadeslayer> ari-tczew: base tarball of pbuilder :P
<evilshadeslayer> uh wait
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: no, rm -f lib/rbot/pkgconfig.rb
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: where does it clean that file in debian/rules?
<evilshadeslayer> uh.. no such stuff here
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: "used to"
<evilshadeslayer> ohh
<evilshadeslayer> right
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: so they delibrately removed it?
<tumbleweed> looks like it was an accident
<tumbleweed> they forgot to B-D on rake, too (and possibly other things)
<evilshadeslayer> yeah
<evilshadeslayer> so i add that to clean right
<tumbleweed> yip
<evilshadeslayer> uh waut
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: see debian/clean
<evilshadeslayer> whats that file?
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: oh I missed that. man dh_clean
<evilshadeslayer> :P
<evilshadeslayer> right
<tumbleweed> only problem is that dh_clean gets called before this file is created
<evilshadeslayer> then were missing dh_clean
<tumbleweed> no, cdbs calls dh_clean for you
<evilshadeslayer> hmm
<evilshadeslayer> oh ok
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: so we still have to add that command manuall in clean: ?
<evilshadeslayer> *manually
<tumbleweed> yes, so we might as well delete debian/clean
<evilshadeslayer> ok
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: i can remove the patch as well then right?
<evilshadeslayer> the debian series patch that is auto generated
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: yes
<evilshadeslayer> ok
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: http://pastebin.com/kEpkj0fp
<evilshadeslayer> im attaching that
<tumbleweed> I thought you were going to delete that debian-xxx patch?
<evilshadeslayer> i did
<tumbleweed> did you?
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: debdiff of debian package with new ubuntu package
<evilshadeslayer> not old ubuntu package and new ubuntu package :)
<tumbleweed> oh i see it was in the debian source too. nm
<evilshadeslayer> :)
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: to make your reviewer's life easier, you can remove the debian-changes-0.9.15+post20100705+gitb3aa806-1 section of the debdiff
<tumbleweed> it'll get deleted when the reviewer bulids the ubuntu source package
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: ah ok :)
<tumbleweed> please forward that patch to debian
<tumbleweed> (but don't send them our changelog or maintainer-changes
<evilshadeslayer> hehe :P
<evilshadeslayer> of course not
<tumbleweed> err, what was I saying, it won' tget deleted
<evilshadeslayer> first lemme upload with the correct stuff to ubuntu and will forward later
<tumbleweed> (with source format 1, it would get deleted, but with 3, because it's a quilt patch it has to be manually deleted)
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: ok,i cant remove the debian-changes stuff from debdiff,since ill be posting this debdiff as is and ask the reviewer to apply it to current debian packaging
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: I can't understand that
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: ill ask the reviewer to download the debian package and apply this debdiff on top of it
<evilshadeslayer> so,i cant remove the debian-changes stuff
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: that's the normal way merges are handled, yes
<tumbleweed> no, don't remove that, I was wrong (as I said)
<evilshadeslayer> ok :P
<evilshadeslayer> bug 604102
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604102 in rbot (Ubuntu) "Please merge rbot from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604102
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: ^^
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: did you forward th epatch to debian?
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: im going to
<evilshadeslayer> but just in a few secs
<tumbleweed> please link to the bug when you do
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: ok,should i mail it to them or upload it somewhere?
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: btw merge bugs are normally titled with this format: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging#File a merge bug
<evilshadeslayer> oh
<tumbleweed> and you need to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors if you want it to show up in the sponsorship queue
<evilshadeslayer> done
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors ??
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: no, just ubuntu-sponsors
<evilshadeslayer> ah ok
<tumbleweed> universe and main sponsors were merged into one
<evilshadeslayer> done
<tumbleweed> great. Now we'll give debian a few days to pick up your fix, otherwise we go with your merge
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: :P
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: btw i cant find a build log on that page
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: which page?
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: http://packages.qa.debian.org/r/rbot.html
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: that's because it's an arch all package. It was built on the maintainer's PC
<evilshadeslayer> -.-
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: he just uploaded the .deb?
<tumbleweed> debian does binary uploads for one arch, and the buildd farm builds the rest (if necessary)
<tumbleweed> yes
<evilshadeslayer> ....
<tumbleweed> yes, he really should have tested in pbuilder :)
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: i could not imagine debian could be this lazy/callous :P
<evilshadeslayer> oh also, should i add my self to debian changelog as well?
<evilshadeslayer> documenting the changes
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: no, don't touch the changelog
<evilshadeslayer> uh alright
<joaopinto> uh, Debian accepts direct .deb uploads ?
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: uh.. i used reportbug .. but .. it sent the mail and all... but i didnt get a chance to attach a patch :P
<evilshadeslayer> i didnt even get a bug number
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: you'll be e-mailed th ebug number
<tumbleweed> then you can attach the patch
<evilshadeslayer> oh ok
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: btw submittodebian makes it all easier
<evilshadeslayer> hmm
<evilshadeslayer> well the page said to use reportbug :P
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: submittodebian is a wrapper around reportbug
<evilshadeslayer> hmm didnt see that
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=588657
<ubottu> Debian bug 588657 in rbot "The current rbot packaging has missing build deps and needs a patch to correct it" [Important,Open]
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: i just send a mail to the specified bug address with the patch?
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: yes, but while you are there, let's do a few more things
<evilshadeslayer> uh ok
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: what needs to be done?
<tumbleweed> ok, so, you filed the bug as important, but you can actually raise it to serious
<evilshadeslayer> ok,how?
<tumbleweed> you should also add the tag "patch"
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: i have no idea how to do this :P
<tumbleweed> http://www.debian.org/Bugs/server-control
<tumbleweed> cc your email to control@bugs.debian.org, and start it with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/461747/
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: just that part of pastebin in the body?
<tumbleweed> evilshadeslayer: yes, the bug control server follows instructions in the mail body. It'll stop when it gets to thanks.
<evilshadeslayer> ok
<tumbleweed> oh, if you want to mark the bug as coming from debian, you can add this in too:
<tumbleweed> user ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<tumbleweed> usertag 588657 + origin-ubuntu maverick
<evilshadeslayer> anything in subject? apart from " Patch for rbot "
<tumbleweed> ...coming from ubuntu, I mean
<tumbleweed> fine
<evilshadeslayer> :)
<evilshadeslayer> sent :D
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: hmm.. somethings wrong.. where do i add the upstream url again?
<evilshadeslayer> to LP bugs
<tumbleweed> "also affects distribution"
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: and i put the bug link right?
<tumbleweed> yes
<evilshadeslayer> doesnt work :(
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: you try
<tumbleweed> you chose Debian as the distribution?
<evilshadeslayer> wait
<evilshadeslayer> tumbleweed: done :D
<evilshadeslayer> now i wait :P
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-11
<lfaraone> If a pacakge was introduced to Ubuntu during Lucid development but was dropped because one of its sub packages dep'd on pyxpcom, can we restore it in a SRU if we only remove that subcomponent?
<micahg> lfaraone: ping
<lfaraone> micahg: pong, I'll be around for a little while.
<micahg> lfaraone: do you mind if I merge tuxguitar or do you want to do it?
<lfaraone> micahg: go ahead.
<micahg> lfaraone: thanks
<lfaraone> micahg: apprecate the check.
<micahg> lfaraone: no problem, I should have worded it differently
<lfaraone> micahg: no worries. at first I was wondering "uh, did I accidentally take a bug saying I'd merge it and then forget about it? /me goes to check assigned bugs"
<micahg> lfaraone: no, you merged it last :)
<micahg> lfaraone: I'm just wondering why there's a debian-changes patch now in the merge
<lfaraone> micahg: package was updated to use quilt, it was extracted automatically from the direct-to-source change made.
<micahg> lfaraone: k, can I drop it then?
<lfaraone> micahg: well, do you think the patch that it includes should be dropped? (is it unnecc. or included in the new debian version?) otherwise, keep it in and just rename it to something sensible following the patch taggign guidelindes.
<lfaraone> *guidelines
<micahg> lfaraone: well, it makes the changes in the package twice, so I guess I should revert the change outside the debian dir
<micahg> maybe I'm not used to source format 3
<micahg> k, I guess I'll leave it like this then
<micahg> nm, the debdiff shows ok
<micahg> wgrant: ping
<wgrant> micahg: Hi.
<micahg> wgrant: I was wondering if you'd be able to set up the Mozilla package set on multidistrotools
<wgrant> micahg: Ah, sorry, I forgot about that email. I'm a bit behind at the moment.
<wgrant> How shall I define that set?
<micahg> wgrant: k, no rush, just wanted to make sure you got it :), it's an actual package set
<wgrant> Hmm. I wonder if I can get that out of LP easily.
<micahg> wgrant: you can pull it up with the ubuntu-archive-tools edit-acl script
<wgrant> True.
<wgrant> micahg: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/mdt/mozilla.html should work now. Sorry for the delay.
<micahg> wgrant: awesome, thank you :)  Now I have one page for my stuff
<bmh1980> hi
<bmh1980> i've uploaded 3 packages (brscan, brscan2 and brscan3) to revu. this packages are sane driver for brother scanners. it would be great if someone could review them.
<ari-tczew> I'm a Ubuntu member. How can I request an e-mail adress?
<BlackZ> ari-tczew: it's an alias and its creation is automatic after 2 days (about) you're added to ~ubuntumembers
<BlackZ> ari-tczew: it's yourLPusername@ubuntu.com
<ari-tczew> could I get other alias instead myLPusername ?
<Laney> no
<ari-tczew> why? is it a problem?
<BlackZ> ari-tczew: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<BlackZ> ari-tczew: I'm not sure, but I think you can't; you can change your LP username and wait 2 days about for the alias change
<ari-tczew> stupid procedures and bureaucracy
<wgrant> It... minimises bureaucracy.
<wgrant> It's automatic.
<ari-tczew> ok so, stupid procedures, zero flexible
<ari-tczew> is it not possible to create new alias manually?
<Laney> what if someone with that alias makes a launchpad account and becomes a member?
<ari-tczew> with my name and surname?
<ari-tczew> I think that I'm only with this full name on this world
<ari-tczew> I want to have name.surname@ubuntu.com
<ari-tczew> like ttx has got
<wgrant> Canonical employees are somewhat special like that.
<wgrant> Ubuntu Members just get the LP username alias.
<ari-tczew> aha, so I'm ordinary worker - get alias from LP username or gtfo
<Laney> grr @ NBS
<BlackZ> ari-tczew: rename your LP ID :)
<ari-tczew> BlackZ: not planned
<Laney> If anyone wants some fun no-change rebuilds: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libavutil49
<ari-tczew> who is responsible to @ubuntu.com management?
<wgrant> The Canonical sysadmins.
<wgrant> rt@ubuntu.com, if you feel like arguing.
<ari-tczew> thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone sponsor this syncrequest: LP 604190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604190 in sl-modem (Ubuntu) "Sync sl-modem 2.9.11~20100303-5 (restricted) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604190
<sebner> AnAnt: taking a look
<sebner> AnAnt: ACKed
<AnAnt> thanks
<sebner> yw
<sebner> hoi bdrung :)
<bdrung> hi sebner
 * bdrung is melting.
<sebner> bdrung: haha, you are not the only one :P
<bdrung> 37 °C outside and 28 °C in my room
<sebner> bdmurray: 37??? Wow, in Austria the highest is 33° currently
<geser> 30°C in my room currently, yesterday I even had 32°C :(
<bdrung> sebner: i am living in berlin, germany
<geser> sebner: btw since when can you ACK sync requests for packages in restricted?
 * wgrant is amused at the reversal; early last year it was 46°C here for a couple of days, but now my room is sitting just below 7°C.
<geser> wgrant: isn't that a little bit cold for a room temperature?
<wgrant> geser: Yes :(
<geser> wgrant: broken heating? offer to host some buildds in your room to heat it up
<wgrant> geser: No heating to this part of the house.
<AnAnt> great idea, winter buildds
<wgrant> And my T400 isn't excellent at generating heat, so buildds sound good :P
<bdrung> wgrant: do you want to build a big package to find a build failure?
<sebner> bdrung: I knew ;)
<bdrung> sebner: you knew?
<sebner> geser: w00ps, I didn't notice. I'm sorry would you mind fixing?
<sebner> bdrung: that you are from berlin, yes
 * sebner -> dinner
<AnAnt> this merge has been hanging for long LP 588736, is there a problem with it ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588736 in mutt (Ubuntu) "Candidate release mutt 1.5.20-9ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588736
<AnAnt> should I ask mutt be reviewed on  -devel or -server  ?
<AnAnt> or here ?
<BlackZ> AnAnt: it's in main, so -devel
<AnAnt> sebner: ah, you're a MOTU ?
<sebner> AnAnt: yeah, sorry also to you, didn't check as you asked here
<AnAnt> no probs
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: wow.. debian was fast :P
<shadeslayer> they fixed bugsy
<shadeslayer> debbug #588657
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: i guess ill have to do all the stuff again,right?
<shadeslayer> merge from new debian package
<AnAnt> sebner: ok, so should I ask again here that it gets sponsored ?
<sebner> AnAnt: by a core-dev yes
<sebner> AnAnt: or rather in -devel
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: can't you just sync the new package?
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: ill have to check...
<shadeslayer> right now ... alot is broken in maverick with new kde 4.4.92 packages :P
<shadeslayer> so im trying to fix that
<tumbleweed> BlackZ: here's my powerpc build log: http://people.ubuntu.com/~stefanor/tmp/xorp_1.6-3_powerpc.build
<tumbleweed> no clue why -lcurses failed on buildd but not on my porterbox. anyone?
<slytherin> lool: Any plan to merge gst-plugins-bad0.10 from Debian? And now that zbar is built, I believe the plugin should be enabled again.
<geser> james_w: I'm adding your "import-bug-from-debian" script to u-d-t. Which license do you choose for that script?
<james_w> geser: does u-d-t have multiple licenses?
<geser> james_w: yes, some scripts are GPLv2 only, some GPLv2+, some GPLv3 only and some GPLv3+
<james_w> GPL2+ is fine with me
<micahg> what do I do if there's an armel failure on my upload?
<shadeslayer> micahg: fix it? :P
<micahg> shadeslayer: I don't know how, it's a segfault on install of a dependency
<shadeslayer> micahg: can you post build log?
<shadeslayer> idk alot of armel fixing,but maybe i can help
<micahg> shadeslayer: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tuxguitar/1.2-5ubuntu1/+build/1863907/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.tuxguitar_1.2-5ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> micahg: well.. i think you will have to fix /var/lib/dpkg/info/ca-certificates-java.postinst: line 40 <<
<shadeslayer> the postinst script
<shadeslayer> so you get to fix 2 packages :P
<micahg> shadeslayer: :)
 * micahg takes a closer look
<shadeslayer> btw any idea why ruby-pkg-tools conflicts with irb?
<micahg> shadeslayer: I don't
<micahg> shadeslayer: I don't know why it's segfaulting
 * micahg guesses more searching is needed
<maxwellian> micahg: I'm interested in learning about packaging, but your pbuilder output shows that you're downloading like 200 megs of packages for this build...do you have to do that every time you build a package?
<maxwellian> I killed pbuilder the first time I tried to run it for this reason. :\
<micahg> maxwellian: that's from the archive
<maxwellian> From the archive on your machine?
<micahg> maxwellian: pbuilder will cache teh .debs it downloads, so if you only have to download a package once unless it's updated
<micahg> maxwellian: no, the Ubuntu Archive builder
<maxwellian> micahg: So I don't have to set up a proxy to do the caching if I use pbuilder, then?
<micahg> maxwellian: not if it's just machine
<micahg> *one machine
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: you can just make a mirror of your own
<maxwellian> Hmm, okay that's a bit of a relief.  But since it's a chroot, it can't use the archive of my normal install, I guess?
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: nope
<maxwellian> So there will be a bit of work to be done when I get started, since I won't have any packages in the chroot.
<maxwellian> Although in THAT case a proxy might be useful, since my normal install and the chroot can share it?
<shadeslayer> maxwellian: usually when you start out with pbuilder,you will have to download alot of stuff
<tumbleweed> maxwellian: yes, I run a proxy
<shadeslayer> then as time progresses .. you get a pbuilder of size 1 GB :P
<tumbleweed> if you test multiple architectures, you can share the arch: all packcages
<shadeslayer> like me :P
<maxwellian> tumbleweed: Thanks for the tip about testing multiple archs, but that's way over my head atm. :)
<tumbleweed> maxwellian: I mean, there are more savings to be gained than just between your host and your pbuilders, but they are probably quite small
<maxwellian> shadeslayer: Man, I guess I'm gonna have to upgrade my laptop at some point then...or get rid of my Windows partition.
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-04
<lucas> Laney: done
<Rhonda> micahg: uh? Not directly
<Rhonda> apt-cache showsrc gnash | grep Build-Depends | head -1 | sed -e 's/,/\n/g' | wc -l
<Rhonda> 38
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Evening :)
<benonsoftware> How are you?
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hey iulian, hey benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> How are you going?
<dholbach> good good, still a bit sleepy though :)
<dholbach> another coffee will hopefully fix this
<Laney> haha, I didn't mean to publish that MOTU post to planet
<Laney> oops :P
<benonsoftware> What post?
<highvoltage> Laney: heh, I didn't notice it was a draft or anything :)
<Laney> I just had it in a branch locally then accidently pushed it
<Laney> it had tags 'draft planetubuntu' which meant it went to planet ;(
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> wasn't really a draft, I posted it to -motu ages ago
<Laney> just didn't fancy publicising it on planet
<tumbleweed> Laney: so you're feeling more motivated since joining -release?
<highvoltage> motuvated :)
<Laney> somewhat
<tumbleweed> it certainly gave me a bit of focus
<Laney> I feel less bad about ignoring the other stuff :P
<tumbleweed> heh
<Laney> being a DD probably helped more in that regard though
<Laney> s/being/becoming/
<highvoltage> I've been extremely unmotivated (or maby just lazy and perhaps someowhat confused?) recently but I just resigned to the fact that I can't get everything perfect and can't always stay 100% up to date with everything and I should just worry less and things will eventually work out. (but that's bigger than motu stuff though, applies to all the other things I'm behind with too)
<Laney> I guess people tend to move on from general MOTU work
 * tumbleweed hasn't been a particularly active DD. Sponsor a pile of debian-python stuff, and trying to get the transition done, that's about it
<Laney> I remember being really enthusiastic about doing a zillion merges
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: I think we all see ourselves as lazy, because we know how much more there is we could do
 * tumbleweed feels bad about all the stuff I neglect, but one needs to have a life (and some lazy days) too
<tumbleweed> Laney: so, are you doing anything with the ubuntu_uploads table yet?
<Laney> not yet
 * tumbleweed must write a sponsorship-locating UDD script
<Laney> might write that DEXy script later
<tumbleweed> lucas: what's the best place to stage UDD scripts? (I know there was a recent debian-devel thread on iths, but it died)
<Laney> but then again it's a nice day for a post-work bike ride so maybe not
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: yeah I mostly use my previous cycle as a reference. I had a lot more done by alpha2 last time, but at least there's still time to catch up :)
<Laney> I wrote some goals at the start of this cycle
<Laney> achieved most of them apart from the one that's probably the most useful to others... getting involved with backports
<Laney> *cough*
<tumbleweed> well, there's a fair amount of cycle left :)
<highvoltage> that was one of my goals too and with some prodding from daniel I actually spent some time on it :)
<highvoltage> (didn't have an *actual* backport done yet but there's a few bugs I've started working on at least)
<Laney> I did look at some at UDS, but not since
<Laney> hopefully the queue gets down so that some people can subscribe to the bugs and keep on top of it
<highvoltage> I was actually thinking last night that I need some big display up in my home office cycling through stats and pages and my to do list so that I can keep up to date with what's important right now and what I should be working on. but just the idea of having that pushes my stress levels up so I decided against it :)
<Laney> my conclusion is that you shouldn't try to do everything yourself
<Laney> it's more worthwhile trying to convince new people to get involved
<Laney> and I'm not very good at doing that, so I try to work with the people who are :-)
 * Laney hugs nigelb 
<tumbleweed> which is already something we need to be putting effort into anyway
<tumbleweed> yeah, thanks nigelb. The ftbfs jam was fun (even if I didn't fix any myself :P )
<Laney> more people = less work = less guilt = more fun
<tumbleweed> we are pretty dependant on people coming and finding us and wanting to contribute, though. My reaching out and trying to get people involved hasn't worked too well...
<Laney> we could upload some adware...
<Laney> 'Come join #ubuntu-motu!'
<Laney> 'If you fix one bug, this advert will go away'
<highvoltage> hmm... I did get $50 worth of google adwords when signing up for something recently and I didn't know what to do with it :) (I guess with $50 only a few dozen people will see it)
<dupondje> Some merges / syncs need to be done ? :)
<highvoltage> (sorry I know you're just joking)
<Laney> :P
<Laney> dupondje: many things always need doing
<Laney> start with FTBFS or NBS or rcbugs
<dupondje> lets update my pbuilder :)
<Laney> or pick your favourite package and look at its bugs
<Laney> Rhonda: did you ever figure out how to run web accessible scripts against UDD?
<Laney> Rhonda: p.s. please put your PPU application in
<dupondje> Laney: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ispell => can you trigger a rebuild ?
<dupondje> its building fine now (seems like it was build when dpkg was broken)
<tumbleweed> Laney: I don't think it's possible. I'm currently generating a static html file on wagner and syncing it to vasks :/
<Laney> dupondje: can't, it's in main
<Laney> try in #-devel
<Laney> tumbleweed: what a pain :(
<tumbleweed> Laney: indeed, I also have some more interactive things I'd like to have working :)
<tumbleweed> but one can't have personal cgi's on alioth anyway, so other options would be preferable
<dupondje> Question: i'm fixing pdns ftbfs. Issue is that it can't find sqlite3.h (which is in libsqlite3-dev: /usr/include/sqlite3.h).
<dupondje> But it only looks in 'SQLITE_lib_check="/usr/local/sqlite/lib/sqlite /usr/local/lib/sqlite /opt/pgsql/lib/sqlite /usr/lib/sqlite /usr/local/sqlite/lib /usr/local/lib /opt/sqlite/lib /usr/lib"'
<dupondje> Is the best way to fix this: 1) change debian/rules to add --sqlite3-path ?
<dupondje> 2) add /usr/include/ in the configure ?
<tumbleweed> dupondje: looks like a library search path rather than a header seach path
<dupondje> looking wrong indeed :)
<lucas> tumbleweed: wagner.d.o
<lucas> tumbleweed: (part of alioth)
<dupondje> libsqlite3-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsqlite3.so
<tumbleweed> lucas: one can't put cgis in public_html, though
<tumbleweed> and wagner proxies to vasks :/
<lucas> tumbleweed: no, but you can a project's htdocs dir
<tumbleweed> is there a qa / udd project we can abuse?
<Laney> collab-qa?
<tumbleweed> ah, thanks
<Laney> don't know if that kind of script is wanted in there though
<jtaylor> dupondje: those are the new multiarch paths, you can get it with dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH
<jtaylor> or you use pkg-config
<tumbleweed> Laney: well, for the ubuntu stuff, we could use ubuntu-dev
<dupondje> jtaylor: whats the best way to follow ?
<dupondje> any examples btw ?
<Laney> tumbleweed: right, or the dex one I suppose
<Laney> tumbleweed: which project is it? could you add me?
<jtaylor> dupondje: this should work http://paste.ubuntu.com/637994/
<jtaylor> or instead of patching the source add that to configure in rules
<jtaylor> probably better
<jtaylor> --with-sqlite3-lib=`dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH`
<jtaylor> +/usr/lib
<dupondje> but whats that debian-pdns/rules vs debian/rules ? :)
<jtaylor> maybe upstream has an own debian directory
<dupondje> then it gets renamed and isn't used ?
<jtaylor> yes and  dpkt 3.0 removes all upstream debian rules on unpacking
<tumbleweed> Laney: you appear to already be a member. I just applied
<Laney> not as my DD account then
<tumbleweed> ah right
<dupondje> lets build
<tumbleweed> dupondje: if you are looking for more FTBFS packages, here's last week's jam list: http://corelli.tumbleweed.org.za/ubuntu-qa/bugjam/
<Laney> applied
<DktrKranz> tumbleweed, Laney: I'll process you as soon as my password is somehow restored
<dupondje> I need a quadcore
<dupondje> damn :°
<dupondje> checking for SQLite3 library directory... /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<dupondje> allright :D
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdns/+bug/756198
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 756198 in pdns (Ubuntu Oneiric) "pdns version 2.9.22-8 failed to build on i386" [High,New]
<dupondje> does it looks fine ?
<tumbleweed> LGTM
<dupondje> added ubuntu-sponsors :)
<dupondje> next one now :D
<micahg> Rhonda: right, I meant it pulled in that many packages at build time, it's the most I've seen yet
<dupondje> mmmm
<dupondje> i'm merging courier, but in debian/rules there is:         if [ `umask` != "0022" ]; then echo "You need to set umask to 022 in order to compile/build courier"; exit 1; fi
<dupondje> but how to set the umask ? :s
<tumbleweed> with the umask command
<dupondje> yea but I don't get where exactly :)
<dupondje> http://ubuntu.dupondje.be/merge.debdiff
<dupondje> this is the debdiff I have atm
<dupondje> It wasn't set in the previous version in ubuntu
<dupondje> so quite strange it now fails on that
<tumbleweed> dupondje: pbuilder?
<dupondje> y
<tumbleweed> yeah it doesn't look like you have to make any changes for ubuntu, but you might need to tweak your pbuilder
<tumbleweed> dupondje: debian bug 531885
<ubottu> Debian bug 531885 in cowbuilder "cowbuilder: build fails with restrictive umask" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/531885
<tumbleweed> oh, know apparetly that's cowbuilder only
<tumbleweed> anyway, it has a workaround suggestion
<dupondje> I see :)
<dupondje> lets try it out
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: I marked the bugs where you attached the patch in the Debian BTS (and didn't assign it to yourself) as "Triaged". That shows up in summary listings.
<jtaylor> k
<jtaylor> you can mark 803174 too
<tumbleweed> jsut did :)
<jtaylor> hey finally one thats seems like a challenge, timbleserver is resistant to the usual as-needed-fixes
<jtaylor> one of its rdeps uses -fopenmp wrong
<jtaylor> b-deps
<tumbleweed> did it affect any other packages too?
<jtaylor> probably not its libtimbl, probably no other package uses it
<tumbleweed> pity :)
<dupondje> stupid umask :) seems the workaround doesn't work for pbuilder-dist
<Rhonda> Laney: No, and I think the thread that was started on debian-devel died off with no real solution. I was told that it should be possible to do it on the QA server and I should join the team, but there are still unresponded questions pending.
<Rhonda> Laney: And where shall I put my PPU application in? When is the next meeting?
<Laney> Rhonda: you need to email devel-permissions@ and add yourself to the agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/Agenda
<Laney> next meeting is 18/7
<Rhonda> Ah, right, that was that then.
<Rhonda> 18/7 I'll be in bosnia, so that would fit
<Rhonda> … I hope the network will be working at that time of DebCamp already.  ;)
<Rhonda> huhm
<Rhonda> waiting for login.ubuntu.com …
<Laney> heh
<Laney> that old problem...
<Rhonda> Shall I put me with 3 into it?
<Laney> yep
<Rhonda> The (E) is confusing me here.
<Laney> = email
<Laney> that one is stalled since sylvestre hasn't replied to some questions
<Rhonda> damn
<Rhonda> hmm
<Rhonda> there was some edit hint that i noticed when I clicked safe …
<Laney> we had a big backlog some time ago and processed a few applications over email instead of IRC
<Rhonda> though the time it displayed was a single minute
<Laney> might have been my lock
<Laney> if so, i was finished anyway
<Rhonda> Ah yes, was yours
<jtaylor> hmm does libtool not like fopenmp?
<jtaylor> it seems to drop that flag for linking
<jtaylor> which is wrong
<jtaylor> yes it does
<jtaylor> what a piece of crap
<jtaylor> is there anything this thing makes easier and  not harder?
<Ampelbein> jtaylor: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-libtool/2011-03/msg00024.html suggests it's been fixed.
<jtaylor> yes but timblserver uses an old version
<Ampelbein> yay for ltmain.sh patching
<jtaylor> libtimbl I mean
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: please triage bug 803205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 803205 in timblserver (Ubuntu) "timblserver version 1.2-4 failed to build on i386" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803205
<dupondje> pbuilder broken ? :s
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: oh right, you aren't in bug control :/
<fabrice_sp> dupondje, it seems more to be some missing lib or .o in the link command
<dupondje> fabrice_sp: to what question you are replying now ? :)
<fabrice_sp> dupondje, sorry: I thought you were saying that builds was broken to 803205. Should I read better! sorry
<dupondje> np :D
<dupondje> pbuilder is broken :(
<fabrice_sp> I uses sbuild ;-)
<dupondje> + mount -t proc /proc /var/cache/pbuilder/build//14569/proc
<dupondje> mount: /proc already mounted or /var/cache/pbuilder/build//14569/proc busy
<dupondje> mount: according to mtab, /proc is mounted on /proc
<fabrice_sp> dumb question, but did you try to reboot?
<fabrice_sp> I sometimes messup my schroots and end up with this kind of errors
<dupondje> yep I did :s
<dupondje> /var/cache/pbuilder/build//14569/proc is really mounted.
<dupondje> seems like mount reply changed ?
<fabrice_sp> so it's trying to mount it twice?
<fabrice_sp> are you using natty as your main system?
<dupondje> it looks like its mounting twice indeed
<dupondje> oneiric
<fabrice_sp> I'm installing pbuilder in an oneiric schroot, to see if it happens the same
<dupondje> only happens on create
<fabrice_sp> pbuilder create worked here
<dupondje> weird :s
<fabrice_sp> this is in a schroot, so mounts may acts differently
<dupondje> wanted to create a new pbuilder, and now its completely broken :(
<dupondje> ok
<dupondje> seems like its a debootstrap bug
<fabrice_sp> bug 595908?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595908 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "--create fails due to failure to mount /proc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595908
<dupondje> Well I did: $ sudo debootstrap --include=apt --variant=buildd --keyring=/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg oneiric . http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dupondje> this mounted proc into the chroot debootstrap
<dupondje> and when its done, its not unmounted
<dupondje> so its still mounted when pbuilder tries to mount
<fabrice_sp> if hte directory is different, this shouldn't be an issue, as proc is mounted several times (in each chrrot )
<fabrice_sp> do you have any pbuilderrc files?
<fabrice_sp> (in etc or $HOME)
<dupondje> I had, removing it now, and trying again
<fabrice_sp> ok. fyi, I updated my chroot and it worked again
<dupondje> nope, remove pbuilderrc
<dupondje> and still fails :s
<dupondje> somehow
<dupondje> jean-louis@laptop-jl:~$ sudo mount -t proc /proc /home/jean-louis/test/proc/
<dupondje> mount: /proc already mounted or /home/jean-louis/test/proc/ busy
<dupondje> mount: according to mtab, /proc is mounted on /proc
<dupondje> but its not listed in df -a
<fabrice_sp> this works here
<dupondje> weird :s
<fabrice_sp> yeah
<dupondje> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=631087
<ubottu> Debian bug 631087 in pbuilder "pbuilder failed to create base.tgz (mount: /proc already mounted or /var/cache/pbuilder/build//24199/proc busy)" [Important,Open]
<dupondje> some debian users have same
<dupondje> but no solution :s
<dupondje> jean-louis@laptop-jl:~/test$ sudo umount /home/jean-louis/test/proc/
<dupondje> umount: /proc: device is busy.
<dupondje> this is weird
<dupondje> lsof |grep test shows nothing :s
<fabrice_sp> when mounted by mount -t proc /proc, it shows in /etc/mtab, so it's weird in your case. Sorry I can't help
<Elbrus> can somebody tell me how to get a request for rebuild the proper tagging in launchpad (bug 805677)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805677 in lazarus (Ubuntu) "Oneiric: please rebuild lazarus, it depends on an old fpc version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805677
<Elbrus> or should I ask this in #ubuntu-bugs?
<micahg> Elbrus: subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<Elbrus> will do
<Elbrus> done
 * Elbrus going to sleep now ... productive day it has been
<dupondje> debootstrapper is really doing something weird
<dupondje> ok
<dupondje> its not debootstrapper :(
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<dupondje> Could somebody try to create a chroot with pbuilder-dist? It fails here all the time :(
<jtaylor> can someone set 791318 to triaged please
<iulian> Done.
<jtaylor> thx
<nigelb> How do I do a += for Cmake's configuration file?
<jtaylor> list(APPEND VAR VALUE)
<nigelb> I did the CFLAGS change, but I just made it a LIB enry instad of adding it to an existing lib entry
<nigelb> bah, doing an append didn't fix it :/
<nigelb> This is the CmakeList.txt file http://dpaste.com/563212 and http://dpaste.com/563213 is my patch
<nigelb> what am I doing wrong?
<jtaylor> shouldn't it go in target_link_libraries?
<nigelb> oh.
<nigelb> that I didn't know
<dupondje> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/22485/. dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-0ubuntu13_amd64.deb
<dupondje> E: debootstrap failed
<dupondje> can't even seem to create a natty pbuilder-dist env :(
<nigelb> (maybe a dumb question), is your OS is i386 or amd64
<nigelb> -is
<jtaylor> <amd64
<nigelb> This build failure has other problems.
<nigelb> I fixed one library call.
<nigelb> Seems like more needs fixing
<tumbleweed> dupondje: I can create a oneiric pbuilder just fine (on oneiric). What are you running?
<nigelb> tumbleweed: heya, you work on ubuntu-dev-tools right?
<tumbleweed> nigelb: yip
<nigelb> tumbleweed: want to quickly talk about it (5 minutes) during Ubuntu Developer Week lighting talks?
<nigelb> (Its mostly project lightning talks, so any interesting package/project gets good visibility)
<tumbleweed> nigelb: sure, can do
<sagaci> packaging-dev sounds good too
<nigelb> tumbleweed: awesome, its at friday 15th at 2000 UTC
<nigelb> well, some time between 2000 and 2100 UTC :D
<tumbleweed> we are trying to get the interesting bits *out* of ubuntu-dev-tools where possible, but that's no reason not to talk about it :)
<nigelb> tumbleweed: heh, was it you that told at the session about someone filing a bug against ubuntu dev tools for a tool that was already in it?
<nigelb> *UDs session
<nigelb> argh! *UDS
<tumbleweed> yeah, this happens :)
<nigelb> heh
<tumbleweed> (don't know if that was me, though)
<nigelb> It was either you or benjamin
<nigelb> This is my CMakeList.txt file http://dpaste.com/563236/ (patched), some libs are still not linked, most notably dbus. How do I go about doing that?
<nigelb> Do I add openssl and dbus-1 after the ldap entry in TARGET_LINK_LIBRARIES?
<tumbleweed> nigelb: don't know what package you rae working on (and I haven't messed with this stuff in cmake), but libldap isn't linked to openssl or dbus
<nigelb> tumbleweed: its pathfinder, and I should have been more clearer.
<nigelb> One of the .o files depend on libldap, openssl and dbus
<nigelb> I got the ldap bit works now after I added it in line 107, but I 'm trying to figure out how to add openssl and dbus
<tumbleweed> I don't think order will matter here
<nigelb> not order, just what to put there
<nigelb> I tried openssl, it failed just now
<nigelb> I tried putting ${OPENSSL_LIBDIR} which failed too
<tumbleweed> try libcrypto rather than openssl. it's a separate .pc file
<nigelb> ah
<dupondje> tumbleweed: pbuilder-dist and pbuilder, both are broken here :s
<dupondje> debootstrap is mounting /proc in the chroot, but doesn't seem to umount it.
<tumbleweed> yeah, I saw you saying that. What Ubuntu release areyou on?
<dupondje> Oneiric
 * tumbleweed is wondering why I'm not seeing this
<dupondje> tried making a oneiric chroot on natty, and that works fine also (other computer)
<dupondje> see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=631087 btw
<ubottu> Debian bug 631087 in debootstrap "pbuilder failed to create base.tgz (mount: /proc already mounted or /var/cache/pbuilder/build//24199/proc busy)" [Important,Open]
<dupondje> some people in debian have same issue
<dupondje> wonder why
<tumbleweed> ah well, at least you have a workaround, and we can wait for someone else to get to the bottom of it :)
<tumbleweed> nigelb: hrm, the libcrypto.pc is just a subset of openssl. Dunno if that'll help then
<nigelb> tumbleweed: I think I'm doing something wrong with linking. I'm just not sure enough
<dupondje> well yea :) but can't access the other pc all the time :)
<tumbleweed> dupondje: you can copy the base.tgz across, you only need to build it once
<dupondje> ah true
<dupondje> could do that indeed
<dupondje> best thing would be getting it fixed ofc :D
<dupondje> but debootstrap got like no debug option :(
<jtaylor> please set 803204  to triaged
<tumbleweed> thanks
<nigelb> tumbleweed: nope, didn't work :)
<nigelb> I'm trying some stuff with INCLUDE_DIR
<nigelb> It said it can't find that lib the last time
<nigelb> the openssl and dbus ones
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> How do I fix "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lopenssl"?
<tumbleweed> that's wrong. It's not called libopenssl
<nigelb> so, when I link from the commandline, I do -llibopenssl?
<jtaylor> no  -lssl
<nigelb> ah
<tumbleweed> thanks jtaylor, *not* called libopenssl :)
<nigelb> Its probably called libopenssl but not linked that way
<nigelb> what's the easiest way to figure that out without installing and doing a dpkg -S?
<jtaylor> apt-file
<nigelb> thanks jtaylor!
<Laney> you have to install it to test build anyway?
<nigelb> that's inside the pbuilder
<nigelb> I should install the pbuilder hhoks
<dupondje> ah well
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/debootstrap/+bug/805886
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 805886 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "/proc does not get umounted after debootstrap" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> :)
<Laney> I usually log in for non-final builds
<Laney> to the chroot
<tumbleweed> pbuilder + the C10shell hook is nice for debugging failures
<tumbleweed> nigelb: no, it's called libssl (and there's also libcrypto, which is what this build failed on, on the buildd) If a package has a .pc file, you can find out a lot of useful information in it, look at /usr/lib/pkgconfig/openssl.pc
<nigelb> tumbleweed: I should have known that. This CMake fle is usint the .pc files
<tumbleweed> you sure? I swear I sawe some PKGCONFIG things in the file you pasted
<nigelb> tumbleweed: erm *is* using
<nigelb> ok, I give up. I thought I fixed this by adding ssl, but that didn't fix it either :/
<jtaylor> please set to triaged: 803191
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: done. (you can assume I'll notice bugs I filed)
<nigelb> Ah, I got confused because this failure is not just an --as-needed failure because of library ordering
<nigelb> there is some problem with indiin
<nigelb> er, indirect linking
<nigelb> oh, well, its the same
<nigelb> Ah, quilt. is there a way to un-"add" a file?
<tumbleweed> nigelb: that's not something you should need to do. adding a file just means quilt will notice changes when you quilt refresh
<tumbleweed> if you haven't made any changes, there's nothing for it to notice
<nigelb> tumbleweed: I made a mess, but now undone :P
<tumbleweed> well, that's easy, refresh and pop the patch, then edit the patch to remove the changes you don't want and push it again
<Laney> there's quilt revert
<nigelb> After one scary day playing with the patches themselves, I tend to not edit it directly
<nigelb> I forced a push
<nigelb> s/push/pop
<nigelb> then undid my change
<tumbleweed> Laney: ah, even easier
<nigelb> forced a push, forced a pop and refreshed
<nigelb> Laney: I er accidentally made a change, then added, undid my change and refreshed
<nigelb> causing a change opposite of what I wanted to happen
<tumbleweed> recountdiff is handy if one does invasive patch etids
<nigelb> bah, this still doesn't work :/
<Laney> ipatch too for patch editing
<nigelb> I did a include <ssl.h> and did -lss
<nigelb> *-lssl
<nigelb> it is indeed failing at ssl related functions
<tumbleweed> Laney: err never heard of that. googling it turns up some OSX thing
<tumbleweed> nigelb: if I'm reading it correctly, the failure in the build log from the test rebuild is a missing libcrypto not libssl
<tumbleweed> ah, but the cmake file was linking to ssl too. nm
<nigelb> isn't crypto provided by ssl?
<tumbleweed> yes, but they are separate libraries, dpkg -L libssl1.0.0
<Laney> http://www.joachim-breitner.de/blog/archives/425-ipatch,-the-interactive-patch-editor.html
<nigelb> what does Libs.private mean in the .pc file?
<jtaylor> libraries only needed for static builds
<jtaylor> no symbols of these libraries are exported
<tumbleweed> Laney: oh right, I remember seeing that
<nigelb> Now, I'm confused whether to swap -ssl with -crypto because its listed as Libs.private
<Laney> useful to have around
<tumbleweed> nigelb: Libs.private is not relevant to this problem
<nigelb> tumbleweed: oh. swapping.
<nigelb> tumbleweed: exact same failure :(
<tumbleweed> nigelb: you probably want to turn up the verbosity so you can see what the gcc arguments are
<nigelb> Is that a CMake setting?
<nigelb> ah, yes
<nigelb> My linking is working apparently http://dpaste.com/563276/
<nigelb> wait a minute, there are some libs there, where did they come from :|
<tumbleweed> nigelb: wrong order, -ssl should be before -crypto
<nigelb> tumbleweed: ah
<nigelb> tumbleweed: aaaaah, bit by the bug I'm trying to fix. The irony
<nigelb> tumbleweed: similar failure again
<nigelb> (On another note, I've jut built this package 15 times today now :D)
<nigelb> *tried to build
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: delay merging gps, I made a typo
<jtaylor> stupit bzr ._.
<jtaylor> so now its ready
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: thanks
<nigelb> tumbleweed: I figured out what the problem is and I haev a hacky fix.
<nigelb> The CFLAGS are loading a few -l calls.
<nigelb> My hacky fix would be to just copy paste them over
<nigelb> I don't see an easier solution
<tumbleweed> nigelb: can you not fix it to not use CFLAGS for libraries?
<nigelb> tumbleweed: I'm not sure how.
<tumbleweed> nigelb: debdiff so far?
<nigelb> tumbleweed: sec
<nigelb> tumbleweed: http://dpaste.com/563289/
<jtaylor> gna another libtool package making problems -.-
<jtaylor> how I hate that thing
<jtaylor> is this wrong? libc_urg_la_LDADD = -lm
<debfx> ScottK: could you please ack bug #805962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805962 in natty-backports "Backport teeworlds 0.6.0-2 and bam 0.4.0-2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805962
<ScottK> debfx: Done.
<debfx> thanks!
<jtaylor> while your at it, how about bug 798191?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798191 in natty-backports "please backport matplotlib 1.0.1-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798191
<micahg> jtaylor: that has a lot of rdepends
<micahg> jtaylor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638440/
<jtaylor> to my knowledge no package needed changing when it transitioned in debian
<micahg> jtaylor: yes, but a requirements for backports is that all rdepends get tested
<jtaylor> hm, ok then its hopeless
<micahg> jtaylor: why?  there aren't that many on the list...
<jtaylor> ~140 rdeps not many?
<micahg> jtaylor: there are a lot of dupes in that list :)
<jtaylor> I don't care so much for that package that I will test them all ..
<micahg> maybe the other person who commented in the request would be willing to
<Laney> I do wonder if that requirement is too stringent
<Laney> that's no way what happens when updating to a new revision in a developent release, for eample
<Laney> (testing all rdeps)
<micahg> Laney: yes, but with the dev release, there's an assumption that bugs will be caught, in stable the rules are more stringent, we don't want to break systems
<Laney> I know why it's there
 * micahg will update the matplotlib backport request
<tumbleweed> nigelb: http://code.google.com/p/pathfinder-pki/issues/detail?id=28
<jtaylor> that patch will probably not work due to as-needed
<tumbleweed> ah, that's true, I only looked on sid
<tumbleweed> I gave up trying to understand the right way to solve the problem, their cmake use seems rather icky
<jtaylor> hm I'll have a look
<tumbleweed> I think I taught myself how to drive cmake, but I started getting semi-colons between gcc parameters (when pkg-config returned two include paths, due to multiarch)
<jtaylor> strange it does not want to register the ssl DT_NEEDED entry
<nigelb> I just grepped, I rebuild it 40 times today
<jtaylor> ah no it needs nss :/
<nigelb> but not everywhere
<nigelb> I think moving LINK_FLAGS into TARGET_LINK_LIBRARIES might fix --as-needed-linking
<nigelb> or something of that effect
<jtaylor> so got it to compile
<jtaylor> without cmake ^^
<nigelb> jtaylor: are you picking this up?
<jtaylor> I'll have a look at it if you like
<nigelb> jtaylor: I'm trying to figure out how to get things out correctly.
<jtaylor> I just quickly compiled it on the command line you need to explicitly link libpathfinder with nss and link nsstest with -lssl3
<hrw> why pbuilder needs to be so awkard...
<nigelb> pbuilder-dist is slightly more friendlier
<Laney> sbuild is love
<Laney> (with an apt cacher)
<tumbleweed> (or even better, a mirror)
<tumbleweed> sbuild doesn't make it quite as easy to dive in and fix problems, though
<hrw> Laney: I cant work without apt-cacher-ng ;D
<tumbleweed> and doesn't use distcc by default, which can be rather handy when debugging
<hrw> --login --save-after-login != --save-after-login --login != --login --save-after-login true
<hrw> argh
<nigelb> heh
<Laney> i just log in, get-build-deps and win
<Laney> no need for this fancy hook stuff :P
 * tumbleweed tends to fire up a build, then resume the failed session, but that requires copying and pasting, and then working without my preferences (sbuild user doesn't have my rc files)
<Laney> ah, that stuff happens in a separate terminal
<Laney> the schroot session is just for looping dpkg-buildpackage really
<hrw> schroot... I always forget to learn how to use it from other develoeprs at sprints/udses
<hrw> ~curse bug 802985 and broken chroots due to this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 802985 in eglibc (Ubuntu Hardy) "[lucid] /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 399: arithmetic expression: expecting EOF: "3.0-0-generic"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802985
<Laney> heh
<Laney> debootsrap should have learned to use multiple suites long ago
<hrw> I looked at code of it today - many changes would it take
<jtaylor> nigelb: need more help with pathfinder?
<nigelb> jtaylor: If you have time, yes!
<dupondje> Could somebody take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/debootstrap/+bug/805886 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 805886 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "/proc does not get umounted after debootstrap" [Undecided,New]
<nigelb> jtaylor: I think my headache has something to do with cmake's formatting of TARGET_LINK_LIBRARIES
<jtaylor> nigelb: this patch builds, but its ugly and it uses ssl and ssl3 which may give conflicts http://paste.ubuntu.com/638463/
<nigelb> jtaylor: that's the path I was going through, but it didn't build
<jtaylor> did you patch libpathfinder/CMakeLists.txt?
<nigelb> jtaylor: yeah, but when I took a similar step, it didn't work for me
<nigelb> the $ variables didn't expand for me
<jtaylor> strange
<nigelb> yup
<hrw> I have a package which builds in lucid pbuilder (amd64), lucid chroot but fails on launchpad
<tumbleweed> the most common reason for that is internet access
<tumbleweed> that and differinc build-dependancy resolution algorithms
<Laney> occasionally pkgbinarymangler/pkgstriptranslations too if you don't run those
<hrw> anyway time to compile fake-uname.so and get lucid to think that 2.6.32 is kernel
<dilruk> Anybody know how i can configure ALPS touchpad correctly?
<hrw> dilruk: you run maverick at least?
<hrw> ah. no.. it was eten with problem
<dilruk> hrw: im on natty...I can get the edge scrolling to work
<dilruk> I cant i mean
<Pici> dilruk: This isn't a support channel. Please use #ubuntu
<dilruk> I tried....but no one seem to care :(
<Pici> dilruk: You asked once. Be patient, and repeat your question if no one responds after a few minutes.
<dilruk> ok will do that. thank you
<hrw> dilruk: it worked in past? is it old laptop or new? tried two-fingers-scrolling?
<dilruk> hrw: it never worked...its a VAIO VPCEB intel i3. No special options are working
<hrw> dilruk: ouch...
<hrw> how to recreate EXACT rootfs used by launchpad while building ppa packages?
<Ampelbein> hrw: what for?
<tsimpson> just use pbuilder, it's not _exactly_ what LP uses, but it's basically the same
<dupondje> bleh, cdebootstrap doesn't even know Oneiric :(
 * dupondje sad
<hrw> but package builds in pbuilder but not on launchpad
<geser> hrw: where does it fail?
<hrw> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74590308/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.gcc-4.4_4.4.6-3ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> hrw: LP uses a hacked version of sbuild, and you can download the chroot LP uses for building
<hrw> geser: url?
<geser> hrw: let me search it
<hrw> thanks
<dupondje> sbuild is better then pbuilder ?
<Ampelbein> dupondje: it's different
<dupondje> cause pbuilder broke here :(
<geser> hrw: you might need to ask wgrant for the magic url which shows you the librarian url for the build chroot
<hrw> ok
<hrw> +6h - will catch him tomorrow if will not solve
<hrw> and time to end work now
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier/+bug/803176 => I attached a fix
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803176 in courier (Ubuntu) "courier version 0.65.0-3ubuntu4 failed to build on i386" [Medium,New]
<tumbleweed> hrw: I know I've found them before by googling
<tumbleweed> right: https://launchpad.net/api/devel/ubuntu/lucid/i386/chroot_url
<dupondje> ifneq ($(wildcard /usr/lib/`dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH`/libcrypt.*),)
<dupondje> this should work right ?
<tumbleweed> dupondje: I think you'd need to use $(shell ) rather than ``
 * micahg is curious as to the use case for the above statement
<tumbleweed> yeah, that too :)
<dupondje> ifneq ($(wildcard /usr/lib/$(shell dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)/libcrypt.*),)
<dupondje> that should do ?
<jtaylor> whats the point of that?
<jtaylor> its always false
<jtaylor> or true
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnprogs/+bug/749176
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 749176 in dnprogs (Ubuntu Oneiric) "dnprogs version 2.55 failed to build on i386" [Undecided,New]
<jtaylor> that bug is pending in debian
<jtaylor> maybe ask the maintainer for a patch
<dupondje> It just has the following now:
<dupondje> ifneq ($(wildcard /usr/lib/libcrypt.*),)
<dupondje> LIBCRYPT=-lcrypt
<dupondje> endif
<dupondje> So by adding the one above, it fixes the ftbfs
<dupondje> and uses the same way it was done already in the code
<dupondje> :)
 * micahg wonders why the ifneg is necessary in the first place
<jtaylor> just drop the if end endif
<dupondje> yea would be the good way indeed ...
<dupondje> but just wanted to do it the same way it was done already in the Makefile ...
 * micahg would think upstream should switch to a configure flag based detection instead of that
<dupondje> well its not a clean way
<dupondje> but that shouldnt be changed in a FTBFS patch I think
<micahg> well, either way, it's not suitable for upstream, so IMHO I think removing the check is cleaner in this case
<micahg> as long as the library in question is in the build-deps
<dupondje> libc6-dev is build-dep
<dupondje> so yea :)
<dupondje> both work.
<dupondje> so go for the check removal ? :)
<jtaylor> yes
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnprogs/+bug/749176
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 749176 in dnprogs (Ubuntu Oneiric) "dnprogs version 2.55 failed to build on i386" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> fix uploaded
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-06
<geser> wgrant: Hi, what was the magic url for the LP build chroots again? hrw was looking for it yesterday
<wgrant> geser: https://launchpad.net/api/devel/ubuntu/oneiric/i386
<geser> thanks
<geser> hrw: ^^
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi geser
<iulian> Morning dholbach, geser.
<dholbach> hey iulian
<iulian> How's it going?
<hrw> wgrant, geser: thanks
<hrw> uf. now I have chroot where package fail ;D
<tumbleweed> is that what you wanted? :)
<hrw> yes
<hrw> package built in my chroots and not on launchpad. now I have LP one locally
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier/0.66.1-1ubuntu1/+build/2611450/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.courier_0.66.1-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dupondje> umask 0022 is default to build no ?
<geser> dupondje: bigjools and/or wgrant in #launchpad should know it
<tumbleweed> seeing as we just changed the default in ubuntu, it's quite likely that affected sbuild too
<tumbleweed> oh, that was noted in #ubuntu-devl
<dupondje> ye :)
<hrw> found issue ;)
<hrw> i486 != i686 != i486
<hrw> die i386... asap
<tumbleweed> what was different about the launchpad chroot that triggered that?
<hrw> tumbleweed: bug 802985 hold me from using i386 chroot before
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 802985 in eglibc (Ubuntu Hardy) "[lucid] /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 399: arithmetic expression: expecting EOF: "3.0-0-generic"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802985
<hrw> so I tested on amd64 which is totally different
<hrw> new lesson learnt
<hrw> new patch to gcc-4.4 (nearly obsolete now) generated
<tumbleweed> ah right
<dupondje> dh_installman manpages/*.{5,8}
<dupondje> this doesn't work anymore ?
<tumbleweed> dupondje: that's a bashism separate it into two parameters
<tumbleweed> err, prentend I used some punctuation there
<dupondje> weird it worked before tho :s
<tumbleweed> bash used to be the default shell (a while ago)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shorewall-lite/+bug/806457
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 806457 in shorewall-lite (Ubuntu) "Fix FTBFS in oneiric" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> looks fine ?
<tumbleweed> I'd have put them both on the same line
<tumbleweed> also, that's something to submit to debian
<tumbleweed> and the changelog entry isn't very helpful :)
<tumbleweed> dh_installman didn't change at all
<dupondje> true, its because bash isn't the default shell anymore :)
<jtaylor> it also fails in debian
<jtaylor> please file a RC bug
<jtaylor> User: debian-release@lists.debian.org Usertags: goal-dash
<tumbleweed> dupondje: "Removed a bashism from debian/rules" would be far clearer.
<jtaylor> hm no that tag does not apply
<dupondje> but its still usefull to get it fixed in Ubuntu no ?
<tumbleweed> yes, but as it's RC in debian, we can probably get it uploded there quite quickly. (if the maintainer doesn't respond within a week or so, ping me, I'll NMU it)
<jtaylor> yes, but it needs fixing in debian too
 * dupondje hates debian's bugsystem
<dupondje> launchpad is much more easier :)
<tumbleweed> hrm, I'd say they both have their advantages. I'll agree launchpad is easier to use, though
<jtaylor> I can file it if like
<jtaylor> been massfiling the last few days anyway, one more does not matter :)
<dupondje> well i'll try it out myself :)
<dupondje> gotto learn it one day :D
<Laney> you hate it, but you've never filed a bug there?
<dupondje> well did file a bug
<dupondje> or add comment
<dupondje> but not alot :)
<dupondje> and every time I need to read its man page again ^^
<geser> man page?
<Laney> reportbug packagename ...
<dupondje> geser: http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
<dupondje> :)
<geser> I use reportbug, answer the questions, write the mail body, attach the patch and send it
<jtaylor> reportbug crashes for me every 2nd time ._.
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: why?
<jtaylor> ought to file a bug for that, but I always just use regular email
<jtaylor> no idea
<jtaylor> its random, did not really have any success at debuggingit
<jtaylor> so many opendrim packages broken :(
<tumbleweed> we have someone working on those
<tumbleweed> it's really easy to fix
<jtaylor> who?
<tumbleweed> scarneiro
<jtaylor> they should be marked then
<tumbleweed> he had branches filed for most of them that needed work. pitti marked them as "needs fixing" in his patch piloting today
<tumbleweed> before thta, they were showing up on the bug pages
<tumbleweed> oh, they still are
<tumbleweed> I just picked one that wasn't
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: there, marked them.
<dupondje> tumbleweed: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74646996/shorewall-lite.debdiff
<tumbleweed> dupondje: LGTM
<jtaylor> thx but you missed quite a few
<tumbleweed> I marked the ones he had branches for
<jtaylor> ah ok
<directhex> Rhonda, you don't happen to have access rights to the backports.debian.org keyring do you?
<dupondje> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=632851 and forwarded to debian
<ubottu> Debian bug 632851 in shorewall-lite "FTBFS due to bashism in debian/rules" [Serious,Open]
<tumbleweed> dupondje: please link it to the ubuntu bug
<dupondje> done
<jtaylor> yey lua-svn has a randomly failing testsuite
 * Rhonda laughs madly at directhex
<Rhonda> directhex: who else but me? :)
 * Rhonda hmmms, I had rt.d.o open somewhere today already for processing tickets …
<Rhonda> directhex: buy me a beaverage at debconf :P
<directhex> Rhonda, sadly i won't be at debconf :(
<directhex> Rhonda, fosdem 2012?
<Rhonda> too chaotic to attend for me
<directhex> Rhonda, i can get robot101 to pay if i give a talk. the trick is working out a subject to talk about at debconf
<jtaylor> does lua shake have an expect test macro?
<Rhonda> Is it? I've been tricked into giving four this year ..   %-)
<directhex> Rhonda, :o
 * Rhonda . o O ( alright, bits from the web team and bits from the backports team ones don't really count )
<directhex> Rhonda, thanks. also thanks from sledge
<Rhonda> Is he sitting beside you?
<jtaylor> I can't reproduce this failure anymore: bug 771137 but instead there is a different problem causing a build failure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771137 in lua-svn (Ubuntu Oneiric) "lua-svn version 0.4.0-2 failed to build on amd64 with GCC-4.6/oneiric" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771137
<jtaylor> should I edit the bug or close it and open a new one?
<directhex> Rhonda, he's in #debian-uk on oftc.
<Rhonda> Why can't he send me the kudos himself? :)
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: I'd just recycle the bug
<directhex> Rhonda, well i told him to relay beer on my behalf.
<Rhonda> … only if they have good beer in bosnia. ;)
<micahg> tumbleweed: are you uploading pppstatus?
<tumbleweed> micahg: err, just did
<micahg> k, I was looking at it as well...
<tumbleweed> sorry, I'll stop
<micahg> tumbleweed: no, please continue
<tumbleweed> hah
<tumbleweed> I've just been uploading things from the same guy
<micahg> I just wish there was a way to flag something as working on in the UDD view
<micahg> tumbleweed: you're just doing the FTBFS fixes, right?
<tumbleweed> yeah
<micahg> k, I'll grab other things
<micahg> there's plenty to do :)
<tumbleweed> in that case, I'll look at some more
<micahg> tumbleweed: thanks
<paultag> Rhonda: 'grats on the debian backports gig, just saw that mail :)
<paultag> well done :)
<Laney> 'aint real until it's appeared on d-d-a eh? ;-)
<paultag> :)
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: not waiting on a debian response for oval-interpreter?
<jtaylor> no the RC bug in debian is too old with no reaction
<tumbleweed> sounds NMUable :)
<tumbleweed> let's give it a few days with a patch, and if there's no response, NMU it
<tumbleweed> actually I'll nmu it now, it's an ancient bug
<jtaylor> well there is still much time till debian release, does it need a nmu?
<tumbleweed> 3 month old RC bug, with no maintainer response. Sounds fine to me
<jtaylor> go ahead, I'm no dm so I can't
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: uploaded to delayed/2
<jtaylor> thx
<tumbleweed> bdrung_: hrm, are we doing some thing wrong with sponsor-patch? I'm noticing udd inconsistancies with branches I've sponosred
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: that's your code :P
<tumbleweed> oh, duh, I probably didn't bzr commit while editing (sponsor-patch -e). Maybe we should detect uncommitted changes..
<broder> ...oh, you're supposed to commit with -e?
<tumbleweed> you are in a bzr checkout, so yes
<broder> i assumed sponsor-patch would run debcommit for me
<bdrung_> it does, doesn't it
<tumbleweed> hmm, it does
<bdrung_> it should make sure that everything is committed before pushing
 * tumbleweed takes a closer look at the inconsistancies
<tumbleweed> oh, quilt, urgh
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-07
<Rhonda> paultag: Thanks, but that's just the official mail about it, it's not like I just started yesterday …  :)
<dupondje> tumbleweed: about the shorewall-lite, seems like debian maintainer already tagged the bug as 'pending upload'
<dupondje> so will indeed be fixed quite fast
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Hello all
<benonsoftware> msg ChanServ Hi
<ronin___> hello
<benonsoftware> Sorry about the msg ChanServ Hi. Forgot to add the / at the start :(
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<ronin___> hi
<benonsoftware> ronin___: Hay
<ronin___> benonsoftware: hi, how do you do?
<benonsoftware> ronin___: Fine thanks, you?
<ronin___> benonsoftware: good, thank you
<benonsoftware> ronin___: You into programming?
<ronin___> benonsoftware: actually at this time I configure my machine for begin
<benonsoftware> ronin___: To begin what sorry?
<ronin___> benonsoftware: programming
<benonsoftware> Oh ok. What langugage fo you use? Python?
<ronin___> I love Python
<ronin___> and sometimes try to use C and Assambly
<ronin___> and sometimes try to use C and Assembly
<benonsoftware> ronin___: Know any where I could start with Python from startch?
<ronin___> Of course use Python from Google Code
<ronin___> Let me I search and send link to you
<benonsoftware> ronin___: Thanks
<ronin___> It's really fantastic
<wzssyqa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ns3  how to rebuild it ?
<wzssyqa> somebody can help me?
<ronin___> benonsoftware: http://knol.google.com/k/python-tutorials#
<ronin___> benonsoftware: http://www.4shared.com/file/O66XysNF/Python_Web_training_site_offli.html
<benonsoftware> ronin___: Thanks. For that.
<benonsoftware> ronin___: Are you a MOTU?
<ronin___> benonsoftware: http://www.4shared.com/dir/FKj6FkgN/Python_Trainings.html
<benonsoftware> Thaks
<benonsoftware> ronin___: You a MOTU?
<ronin___> benonsoftware: no
<benonsoftware> ronin___: Trying to be one?
<ronin___> benonsoftware: actually be a linux kernel developer
<benonsoftware> ronin___: I want to be a MOTU.
<ronin___> benonsoftware: I think first step must be a MOTU
<ronin___> benonsoftware: good
<benonsoftware> ronin___: For kernel dev?
<ronin___> benonsoftware: what
<benonsoftware> ronin___: You said first step must be a MOTU. What did you mean?
<ronin___> benonsoftware: for be kernel developer in first place must be a MOTU
<ronin___> benonsoftware: you must read a lot
<benonsoftware> ronin___: What do you mean read a lot?
<ronin___> benonsoftware: It's hard but enjoyable
<ronin___> benonsoftware: I read lot's of wiki page in ubuntu.com
<ronin___> benonsoftware: debian.org
<benonsoftware> ronin___: I know. I spend all day on wiki.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net searching stuff
<ronin___> benonsoftware: It's really hard
<ronin___> benonsoftware: all the people are busy and can't help
<benonsoftware> ronin___: I have read just about every page on wiki.ubuntu.com at least a couple of comes.
<benonsoftware> ronin___: I know. I ask on IRC. Answer: Sorry please go to wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU we're very busy now.
<benonsoftware> ronin___: Or even. Busy. at work
<ronin___> benonsoftware: Do you know how can get a code and try to fix a bug?
<benonsoftware> ronin___: For what?
<ronin___> benonsoftware: e.g. mozilla firefox
<mok0> dholbach: Saw your name in an article on Ars
<mok0> :-)
<dholbach> mok0, oh really?
<dholbach> I hope it wasn't anything embarrassing? :)
<benonsoftware> ronin___: I think you can with bazaar
<ronin___> but i got error
<mok0> dholbach: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/07/hands-on-google-mobile-client-for-android-and-huddle-group-messaging.ars
<benonsoftware> ronin___: What type of error?
<dholbach> mok0, phew - I'm glad it wasn't anything worse :)
<dholbach> that was in sunny Dublin last week :)
<ronin___> Warning: Permanently added 'bazaar.launchpad.net,91.189.90.11' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<ronin___> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<dholbach> ronin___, what did you try to do? push to a branch?
<ronin___> bzr branch lp:testdrive
<dholbach> that's a bit weird
<mok0> dholbach: heh
<dholbach> ronin___, maybe you can ask in #launchpad - they should know for sure
<dholbach> I'm not sure if you have to   bzr launchpad-login
<ronin___> yes I'm login
<mok0> dholbach: looking forward to checking out Google+ myself
<benonsoftware> ronin___: Try either #launchpad like dholbach said or #bzr
<dholbach> mok0, it's a shame it's only opened so slowly
<tumbleweed> bdrung_: Here's an attempt to tidy 3.0 (quilt) branches before pushing lp:~stefanor/ubuntu-dev-tools/sponsor-patch-quilt I tested it with opendrim-lmp-systemmemory and am waiting to see if the importer likes it or not
<ronin___> whar do you mean?
<mok0> dholbach: I think that's a part of the whole scheme... when something's restricted, it generates an enormous interest...
<dholbach> mok0, on the other hand you might lose interest if you have to wait too long :)
<mok0> dholbach: well, there w
<mok0> illl be a strong wish to follow the first movers
<mok0> FB started the same way, remember? Myspace used to be bigger
<dholbach> I was very late to the party the last few times :)
<mok0> dholbach: heh, me too. Still am...
<ronin___> dholbach: for getting code, must be member of the Testdrive?
<benonsoftware> ronin___: I think so.
<dholbach> ronin___, no
<dholbach> just branching should be possible for all branches in LP
<dholbach> (unless it's a private project, but that's only a small minority)
<ronin___> Is it good idea for send mail to Dustin?
<ronin___> and ask from him?
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: can you write an online test for it?
<tumbleweed> bdrung_: it didn't work anyway, I need to play more
<didrocks> jtaylor: hey, can you forward your patch for https://code.launchpad.net/~jtaylor/ubuntu/oneiric/qtemu/fix-756221/+merge/67153 upstream?
<jtaylor> didrocks: can do, but upstream seems pretty dead
<didrocks> jtaylor: well, better to still try, even if there is no activity, at least, other distro can look at their bugtracker and pick the patch if needed
<didrocks> jtaylor: meanwhile, I'm build testing and merging, thanks :)
<jtaylor> its forwarded to debian
 * jtaylor forwarding up
<jtaylor> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3357677&group_id=184796&atid=910689
<didrocks> jtaylor: excellent, thanks :)
<jtaylor> sourcehighlight-qt segfaults with the new boost
<jtaylor> and it can't use the old one as it has a dependency which needs the new one
<jtaylor> ah no was just a library conflict
<jtaylor> can someone shedule a rebuild of source-highlight so it picks up the new boost?
<jtaylor> 8 {,r}deps
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: according to the transition tracker, source-highlight-qt should be done first, and that won't rebuild without changes
<tumbleweed> oh, other way around
<jtaylor> it won't rebuild before libsource-highlight
<jtaylor> I'm just preparing a branch that fixes the add needed problem
<jtaylor> where is the boost transition tracker?
<tumbleweed> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/boost1.46.html
<jtaylor> thx
<jtaylor> branch pushed
<jtaylor> again a bit more extensive than usual, but its an ubuntu only package
<aonyx> I am thinking of wetting my feet with some of the packaging bugs from the sprint
<aonyx> found here http://corelli.tumbleweed.org.za/ubuntu-qa/bugjam/
<tumbleweed> ohi aonyx
<aonyx> hello
<aonyx> that was very quick
<aonyx> so a question I have is if the bug is fixed in Debian whether there is any point in fixing it in ubuntu
<tumbleweed> if it's fixed in debian, we probably want to sync the package over from debian
<aonyx> aha, so I should look then for bugs that have not been fixed in Debian right?
<tumbleweed> if it's actually been *fixed* (i.e. uploaded) in debian, then we want to check if it builds in oneiric, and file a sync request
<tumbleweed> if the package doesn't fail to build in debian (e.g. --as-needed issues), there's little incentive for the package maintainer in debian to move quickly, and it's worth fixing in Ubuntu first
<aonyx> ok, cool.
<tumbleweed> that said, the --as-needed issues will affect debian in the future, so one might as well file the patch in debian first, and see if the maintainer bites
<aonyx> okydokes, it was just that all the triaged bugs on the page seem to have been fixed over in debian already.
<aonyx> I did manage to find something not fixed there, which I am going to take a shot at now.
<jtaylor> hm what are the timeouts for builds which are hanging in ppas?
<jtaylor> my ipython testsuite crashed and blocks :(
<geser> 150 min with no output
<jtaylor> so long :O
<geser> some larger files needs some time for compilation especially on the slower archs
<geser> or some programs working for some time (e.g. converting) without any output
<jtaylor> what would happen if I upload a new revision now? would it kill the build?
<geser> no
<aonyx> tumbleweed: may I bug you for a second? :)
<psusi> normally SRU procedure requires that a bug be fixed in the development release before being SRU'ed.  Natty had a regression where it duplicated entries on the battery menu when (un)plugging mains.  Since the battery icon has not been working at all in Oneiric, I can't even confirm that it suffers from the problem, let alone that it needs the same fix.  Is there a way to override the requirement that it be fixed in oneiric first?
<geser> psusi: talk to the SRU team?
<aonyx> so tumbleweed seems to be busy, in  which case I shall try asking the rest of you
<aonyx> he said that you were all very helpful :)
<aonyx> so I am trying to understand some changes that he helped me to make on a makefile for tabix
<aonyx> makefile is here http://pastebin.com/CCze660P
<aonyx> on line 41 we have libraries referred to: m and z, by "-lz" and "-lm" where could these libraries possibly be?
<aonyx> as you can probably see I am quite new to this :)
<jtaylor> aonyx: that expand to: libz.so and libm.so
<jtaylor> lib prepended and extension added (.so or .a)
<jtaylor> they are searched in gcc -print-search-dirs
<jtaylor> the most important is /usr/lib and /usr/lib/`dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH`
<aonyx> jtaylor: thanks
<psusi> TheMuso, re bug #675108 I have not even been able to confirm that the problem exists on oneiric yet because the battery indicator does not show up at all, and I suspect that the problem was due to an ongoing transition that likely will resolve itself on oneiric.  Given that, is it not possible to go ahead with fixing the regression in natty for now, and come back to oneiric later if it is even an issue?
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-08
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675108 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "gnome-power-manager adds battery to indicator twice when battery hot-unplugged and plugged back in" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675108
<benonsoftware> Question: Is the MOTU mentor programme still running?
<benonsoftware> is the MOTU mentor programe dead?
<hyperair> i think it's been suspended indefinitely?
<hyperair> or something
<hyperair> i haven't heard of anyone being mentored recently
<micahg> benonsoftware: you can just ask any questions you have here
<hyperair> if you have any questions you can always come to irc and have someone here answer it anyway
<benonsoftware> OK.
<benonsoftware> hyperair: Why has it been suspended?
<hyperair> benonsoftware: because having people post on the list or on the irc channel is much better.
<hyperair> it takes the load of a single person to answer
<hyperair> and having more opinions on things are usually better
<hyperair> (this is my speculation)
<benonsoftware> hyperair: I would perfear mentor rather than IRC or the list
<hyperair> reason being?
<benonsoftware> Alot
<oier> hi, I am trying to use dh_python2 to package my python app.  Do I have to drop distutils and remove the setup.py?
<dholbach> good morning
<oier> Hi Daniel, do you know if in order to use dh_python2, you have to drop distutils (and remove the setup.py)?
<dholbach> oier, I'm no expert when it comes to this, but AFAIK dh_python2 only works on the packaging level, so changing any of the upstream project installation code sounds like too much
<dholbach> does http://wiki.debian.org/Python/TransitionToDHPython2 help?
<oier> yeah I checked that link
<oier> I am trying to package my python app, which installs fine using distutils
<oier> but I am not sure if I have to remove the setup.py and replace it in the rules file
<geser> oier: try asking in #debian-python on OFTC
<geser> I'm pretty sure you don't need to remove it, the automagic python packaging relies on distutils
<oier> ok, thanks
<christitze> hi, i'm trying to do a debuild -S but i get the following error: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/quilt/quilt.make'.  Stop. dpkg-buildpackage: error: /usr/bin/fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<christitze> does anybody know what i need to to do to make it work?
<geser> "sudo apt-get install quilt"
<christitze> thank you but now i get the error "make: dh_testdir: Command not found"
<geser> install "debhelper"
<nigelb> isn't there a meta package for all of those? devscripts?
<jtaylor> yes devscripts installs everything
<christitze> yes! it works now, thank you very much!
<christitze> i think someone should edit the "fixing a bug in ubuntu" guide as there is no mention of the package devscripts and that's very bad for newbies like me
<geser> nigelb: devscripts not really fulfills that role, the new meta-package "packaging-dev" (or similar) was made for this
<nigelb> geser: Ah, If we pull the depds with ubuntu-dev-tools, I'd say that makes sense too.
<geser> nigelb: there was a discussion about it, u-d-t shouldn't depend on them as the tools don't need them, and u-d-t should be abused for that. the meta-package is the right way to do it
<nigelb> geser: Yeah, it does make sense. I was only suggesting a workaround :)
<jtaylor> please set bug 771114 to triaged, thx
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771114 in gnubik (Ubuntu Oneiric) "gnubik version 2.3-2 failed to build on amd64 with GCC-4.6/oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771114
<jtaylor> forwarding upstream not necessary, seems fixed in the new unpackaged upstream version
<jtaylor> bug 749096 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 749096 in idzebra (Ubuntu Oneiric) "idzebra version 2.0.44-2 failed to build on i386" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749096
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: you might want to nmu http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=554863, if you need a full debdiff ping me
<ubottu> Debian bug 554863 in src:idzebra "FTBFS with binutils-gold" [Serious,Open]
<oier> hi
<oier> I am trying to package my first python app
<oier> if I use debuild the package builds fine and works as expected
<oier> but if I use pbuilder it fails
<geser> missing build-dependencies?
<oier> I don't understand the error message very much, could you please help me?
<geser> I can try
<oier> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74791069/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.indicator-bug_0.1-0~23~natty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<oier> the error is where it says"dh_auto_install: python setup.py install --force --root=/build/buildd/indicator-bug-0.1/debian/indicator-bug --no-compile -O0 --install-layout=deb returned exit code 1"
<oier> BTW you can grab the source at https://code.launchpad.net/~oier/indicator-bug/trunk
<geser> the command you pasted didn't exit successfully (it exited with exit code 1 instead of 0). This means something went wrong before that
<geser> here most likely the "error: Inappropriate ioctl for device" in the previous line is the real error
<oier> any idea on what that means?
<geser> not really in this case
<geser> oier: as the warning from InstallAndUpdateDataDirectory() is printed the next call would be to create_cfg_file
<geser> and as that function doesn't print the uid and gid to the log I'd assume that either the os.getlogin() or pwd.getpwnam() fails
<oier> the ioctl error is only present when I try to build it in launchpad
<oier> with pbuilder that part looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/640142/
<geser> the buildds (and also pbuilder) use a minimal chroot for building
<geser> you can try "pbuilder login" to get a shell inside a pbuilder and experiment which of the both funktions fails
<oier> so the best guess is that the control file is wrong because debuild works and pbuilder doesn't?
<geser> debuild runs in your normal system
<oier> could you maybe take a quick look at the control file to see if you spot a mistake?
<geser> oier: I suspect the problem in setup.py as I'm not sure if create_cfg_file() will work on the buildds
<geser> try commenting out the call to create_cfg_file() in setup.py
<oier> ok
<geser> you create there a config file for the buildd user which won't end in the deb file anyways
<oier> how should I create the cfg file instead?
<oier> geser: your theory was correct!
<geser> oier: during the first start of the application: if the config file isn't there then create it
<geser> that way every user gets a config file and not only that who installed the application
<oier> ok
<oier> thank you very much
<oier> geser: you have saved me a lot of time
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: have you pushed your source-highlight-qt patch upstream?
<jtaylor> hm weirdly no
<jtaylor> even though its sf
 * jtaylor forwarding
<jtaylor> done
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: ok, I'll upload it now
<jtaylor> the depends have been rebuilt against new boost?
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: want to prepare an NMU for idzebra?
<jtaylor> k
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: and it looks like gpac needs some openssl 1.0 porting (note the amd64 build failure)
<jtaylor> urg
<tumbleweed> yeah, those are easy to miss when test building :/
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: zebra debdiff http://paste.ubuntu.com/640304/
<jtaylor> gpac does not seem to use sslv2, so just comment out the sslv2 function should do it
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: please give some NMU warning on the bug (nmudiff --delay 2), and subscribe to its source package for a while (pts-subscribe does 30 days by default)
<jtaylor> isn't delay 2 a little short?
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: actually the maintainer is in LowThresholdNmu, no delay is necessary
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: anyway, the maintainer uploaded it :)
<jtaylor> good problem solved :)
<jtaylor> fastest reaction to one of my patches so far :)
<tumbleweed> being a reaction at all was a good start
<jtaylor> paps will get fixed within the month too
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-09
<pfifo> I am, or rather have been trying to get a package updated. The package is SDL-ttf version 2.10. I have contacted upstream and thats not really going anywhere. What can I do to get things moving in ubuntu? It seems there are atleast 3 othrs compiling this package from source given just the info on launchpad. What can I do?
<pfifo> any ideas at all? Im honestly at the end of the road and could use direction
<SpamapS> pfifo: is there a bug in Launchpad already?
<pfifo> yes
<pfifo> ill link it one moment
<cento> pfifo, give me the exactly name
<cento> of the package
<SpamapS> pfifo: just type 'bug #xxxxx' and the bot will link it
<pfifo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sdl-ttf2.0/+bug/647759
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 647759 in sdl-ttf2.0 (Ubuntu) "Update to new upstream release" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pfifo> as you can see I am trying to take this into my own hands, it has been effecting me for long enough now and I have experience working around it. I want something done.
<pfifo> SpamapS, cento, anything of interest?
<cento> try to package yourself
<cento> and use a personal ppa
<pfifo> wait
<pfifo> me providing a ppa will 'resolve' the issue?
<cento> if you need NOW this package
<cento> you can help, with custom ppa, yourself and other users
<pfifo> so basicly your telling me theres no way to fix this?
<pfifo> atleast until debian does?
<c3n> i tell you i'm a ubuntu user like you, and i think "if a package isn't on my rep, i make it on my ppa" :)
<pfifo> well ok, thanks
<christitze> i attached a fix as a debdiff to a bug report and now it says that the bug is fixed. but i got an email saying "* State: Failed to build" (for all arch's). so what should i do now? is the bug fixed in the new package or not?
<christitze> this is the link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/2011.03.28-387002-0ubuntu4/+build/2616084
<tsimpson> if it failed to build, then not fixed
<christitze> okay, then what should i do now?
<tsimpson> you may want to look at the build log, fix the error, and update the debdiff
<christitze> thanks, i'll see what i can do but i'm a real newbie, this is my first bug fix
<tsimpson> it looks like the build failure has nothing to do with your fix, but you get more karma if you fix the new errors it to ;)
<tsimpson> though you'll probably want to open a new bug for this error, as it's seems unrelated to the original bug
<christitze> okay thank you. where should i report the bug? or what is causing it?
<tsimpson> against the package, something like "open-vm-tools failed to build on i386"
<tsimpson> or you can let someone else pick it up if you don't know what the fix is
<christitze> i'll report the bug now and post the information i have and someone else can look further into it
<tumbleweed> aonyx: I don't think moving LDFLAGS to the end is the best option either. In fact, a fair number of these issues were from people using LDFLAGS for linking to libraries rather than changing linker behavior
<tumbleweed> aonyx: but there isn't an obvious best way to deal with this package. Both the upstream makefile and debian/rules should probably be changed
<aonyx> Ok, so for now should I just add the PAMLIB argument to the makefile?
<aonyx> tumbleweed: I mean add the PAMLIB argument to the makefile to debian/rules
<tumbleweed> aonyx: sorry, I need to go out, I can probably only look at it again tomorrow. But others around here (jtaylor?) can probably help
<tumbleweed> I think my original suggestion was reasonable, but maybe there's no best answer and we should just get the thing uploaded...
<aonyx> ok, well I will try hailing jtaylor to see what he thinks.
<aonyx> jtaylor: would you mind taking a look at something?
<jtaylor> one moment
<jtaylor> aonyx: does this package still fail?
<jtaylor> ld should link with libc correctly even if you don't tell it to
<jtaylor> ah no --shared is used
<aonyx> so do you know which package we are referring to?
<jtaylor> libpam-encfs I assumed
<aonyx> yes
<jtaylor> it builds fine in my chroot
<aonyx> are you referring to the fix that I pushed?
<aonyx> tumbleweed thinks that what I did is not as correct as it could be
<jtaylor> no the one from debian
<jtaylor> but it still looks wrong, an extra variable LIBS should be added and appended to the ld line
<jtaylor> or use PAMLIB
<aonyx> ok, sure, that is what tumbleweed was suggesting, was just trying to figure out why it built in your chroot, because it didn't in mine
<jtaylor> maybe yours sets --no-undefined
<jtaylor> => my chroot is bad ._.
<jtaylor> no thats not the reason
<jtaylor> brb
<Laney> ScottK: I just looked at natty-backports. bug 800501 bug 800224 bug 808126 (this is mine) look good to go for me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 800501 in natty-backports "Please backport ding-libs from oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 800224 in natty-backports "Please backport packaging-dev 0.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800224
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 808126 in natty-backports "Please backport sparkleshare 0.2.2-1ubuntu1 from Oneiric to Natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808126
<broder> Laney: i don't see any reason we couldn't backport openjdk-7, since the version is embedded in the package name
<ScottK> Laney: I agree in two of the three cases.
<broder> it wouldn't affect rdeps or anything
<Laney> the policy should be updated then
<Laney> ScottK: ding-libs is a package not in natty if you're referring to that
<Laney> actually, i think all of them are
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> 224
<broder> Laney: i had interpreted the policy to refer more to changing things like python-defaults
<broder> but ScottK is more authoritative on this than me, so since he's around, i'll defer to him :)
<ScottK> Laney: It's on my list to get the backports library policy officially updated.  The de facto policy at the moment is "don't break rdepends".
<Laney> I thought runtimes were a hard no
<Laney> what's the problem with packaging-dev then?
<Laney> bug 802044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 802044 in natty-backports "Please backport nspluginwrapper 1.4.2-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802044
<Laney> wow. somehow ubuntu learned how to keep my s/pdif off after a reboot
<broder> you mean the mac optical port? 'bout time
<Laney> yeah
<ScottK> Laney: The testing standard for backports is "Builds, installs, and runs." he just said he'd tested it built and installed.
<Laney> right. missed that.
<Laney> I assume it was just a typo, but yeah I see your point
<ScottK> It's the most common omission when people say they want something backported.
<ScottK> I understand from jdong_ there have been more than a few cases where stuff builds fine and thing utterly fails to start.
<ScottK> OTOH, if it as least starts it generally works ~as well as it did in the later release.
<broder> ScottK: you know packaging-dev is a metapackage, right?
<ScottK> broder: I forgot about that.
<ScottK> It is rather redundant to try and run it.
<broder> right
<ScottK> I'll go back and approv e it.
<ScottK> Done.
<jtaylor> as there is just a backport discussion, the zeromq backport is tested, I#m using it since a while in natty
<broder> jtaylor: what's the bug #? i'll take a look
<jtaylor> broder: 805701
<jtaylor> no rdeps
<broder> for any of them?
<jtaylor> no, pgm is new in oneiric
<jtaylor> was bundled in the old zeromq
<broder> ok, sounds good. for procedure reasons, can you open a separate bug for each package?
<broder> it makes it easier on the archive admins
<jtaylor> ok
<broder> oh yeah - any DDs around interested in sponsoring a new package in Debian for me?
<broder> (http://web.mit.edu/broder/Public/reptyr/)
<jtaylor> broder: 80814{1,3,6}
<broder> jtaylor: ok, those look good. in the future, please be sure to note that the package "builds/installs/runs" (which you were less than clear about for 808141)
<broder> you also didn't reference the PPA in 808141 which would be useful if someone was examining it in isolation
<broder> and for doing test builds, we recommend using the backportpackage script from ubuntu-dev-tools
<broder> but those are mostly nits
<jtaylor> I used backportpackage to do my ppa packages
<broder> really? they don't seem to have the right suffix
<jtaylor> ah yes I linked my old ppa, I have a new one jtaylor/ipython-dev
<broder> whatever - i checked that you did the backport right for the old ppa
<jtaylor> only uploaded them there a few days ago, but I used essentially the same package from my personal ppa before
<broder> anyway, those 3 should be all set to go
<jtaylor> should I still update the description with these details?
<broder> don't worry about it - i've already acked it
<jtaylor> k thx
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-10
<Laney> bah, oneiric schroot broken
<Laney> stupid /run
<aonyx> So, a quick bit of advice is sought. I am editing debian/rules to get a package to build. The changes I make allow the package to build using pdebuild.
<aonyx> However, once I turn those changes into a patch use edit-patch the package no longer builds using pdebuild.
<aonyx> Any suggestions as to what might cause this?
<Ampelbein> aonyx: it would help to see a buildlog.
<Ampelbein> aonyx: and for changes to files in debian/ you don't have to make a patch anyway.
<Ampelbein> only for changes to upstream files (outside of debian/)
<aonyx> Ampelbein: Thanks, well now that I don't have to make a patch my life just got a whole lot easier
<tumbleweed> aonyx: we use patches (quilt etc) for changes to the upstream code, not the contents of debian/. Those we just change directly
<tumbleweed> broder: still looking for a sponsor?
<aonyx> oki-doki, should have it uploaded soon, jtaylor seemed to think that your initial suggestion was fine so I am doing that.
<tumbleweed> cool
<tumbleweed> aonyx: I'd also remove the -lc LDFLAGS addition
<jtaylor> it should be tested that bug 205783 is not reintroduced somehow
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205783 in libpam-encfs (Ubuntu) "pam-encfs fails on upgrade to Hardy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205783
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: can you ack this sync? bug 808288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 808288 in unison2.27.57 (Ubuntu) "Sync unison2.27.57 2.27.57-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808288
<aonyx> tumbleweed: good point, getting to it now.
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: acked
<aonyx> tumbleweed: they're removed now
<tumbleweed> aonyx: I'd reuse the "Explicitly link to C library" comment for DEBIAN_PAMLIB
<aonyx> sounds like a good idea
<aonyx> tumbleweed: done
<tumbleweed> aonyx: LGTM, thanks. Please forward that to Debian
<aonyx> woohoo, will do
<directhex> RainCT, if you don't want me to NMU mistelix, i'd speak up.
<RainCT> directhex: I'm fine with NMUs (or with mistelix, I'm OK with having it team-maintained)
<directhex> it's one of the final blockers on completing the 2.10 transiiton
<RainCT> directhex: well, I've no idea what the error is about
<directhex> ... i just worked out an error in mistelix. it's cringeworthy
<directhex> it uses AC_PATH_PROG to get the MCS variable... but uses hardcoded CSC variable as the compiler instead
<jtaylor> what is the CMAKE equivalent of configure LIBS=... ?
<jtaylor> noo my experiment has invalidated my ccache :(
<evaluate> Any idea why the baltix package was added to bug 791950 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791950 in Baltix "Please merge clipit 1.4.1-1 (universe) from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791950
<tumbleweed> evaluate: baltix is a distribution, not a package. And on +activity, you can see who added it
<evaluate> Hmm? Never heard of baltix...
<evaluate> Will look it up, thanks!
<broder> tumbleweed: yeah, i'm still looking, although i'm going to be out for the next several hours, so i might have a delayed response to feedback
<tumbleweed> broder: only feedback I have: README is probably worth including, and please bump the changelog timestamp
<tumbleweed> oh, also I wasn't aware that there was a format for using branch names in Vcs-Git. Are you sure that there is?
<broder> no! :)
<broder> i think it's totally underspecified for VCS's that can hold multiple branches at a single URL
<broder> hmm...i also forgot to check my watch file now that nelson's started tagging releases
<tumbleweed> broder: I found a devscripts bug on the subject that was wontfix
<tumbleweed> ah, yeah I seem to recall some mangling was necessary with githubredir
<xteejx> Hi guys, I want to start helping with FTBFS again but have forgotten how to pull source for oneiric into natty....HELP brain not working!
<tumbleweed> xteejx: pull-lp-source
<broder> tumbleweed: when i originally packaged this up, nelson hadn't tagged any releases yet, so i was using awesome 0.0.0.git+TIME~etc+more+crud version numbers :)
<xteejx> tumbleweed: That's the one! Thanks :D
<broder> tumbleweed: do you think i should drop the branch name and assume people will be able to guess?
<tumbleweed> broder: ah, debian bug 508433
<ubottu> Debian bug 508433 in devscripts "[debcheckout] Impossible to specify branch to checkout" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/508433
<tumbleweed> no, ubottu, it's won'tfix, closed, and archived. Not open at all
<broder> heh. ok, i'll drop the branch
<broder> it'll still be in vcs-browser so hopefully that's enough of a pointer
<broder> tumbleweed: ok, new packages at http://web.mit.edu/broder/Public/reptyr/
<broder> but i do actually have to run now
<broder> i'll check backscroll when i get back, and thanks for looking :)
<tumbleweed> np
<psusi> can anyone tell me why this merge is still on hold? https://code.launchpad.net/~psusi/ubuntu/oneiric/dmraid/drop-64bit-pdc/+merge/60136
<tumbleweed> psusi: because commenting with a "resumit" review isn't the same as resubmitting the merge proposal
<psusi> it isn't?
<tumbleweed> it's ambiguous and confuses people :)
<psusi> what is a resubmit comment then?
<tumbleweed> as I understand it, it's for a reviewer to say you should resubmit this
<psusi> isn't that what needs information is for?
<tumbleweed> I've never seen the point for it, but I think different projects use it differently.
<tumbleweed> at any rate, what you want is to either change the merge proposal's status back to "Needs review", or click the "resubmit this merge request" button
<psusi> k, got it
<xteejx> How do I test build a package? Sorry guys I lost my reference material :S
<xteejx> debuild -S ?
<psusi> that will build the source package... leave off the -S to build both source and binary
<xteejx> cool thanks :)
<xteejx> Hmm, it's not auto grabbing the build-deps
<tumbleweed> xteejx: it won't. Are you maybe thinking of pbuilder / sbuild?
<xteejx> Well I just wanted to test build a package, rule out autobuiler gremlins
<xteejx> *autobuilder
<psusi> then you probably want to use pbuilder
<xteejx> doh I just remebered
<xteejx> pbuilder build *.dsc
<jtaylor> why do people not read the warning dh emits :(
<jtaylor> libosl.so has no links against its deps
<jtaylor> dh_shlibs detects that
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: people suck :) (seriously though, dh_shlibdeps was always pretty noisy esp. before --as-needed)
<jtaylor> yes, those "uncessary link" messages mask the important ones
<jtaylor> unecesary link is really only a warning, but missing link should be an error
<Ampelbein> jtaylor: it didn't matter much without --as-needed, if you mean gpsshogi FTBFS. Before --as-needed you just had to pass the libraries to the linker to "fix" this, which is why in debian the build succeeds.
<jtaylor> missing dependency is a RC bug or?
<jtaylor> Ampelbein: it does matter as dependencies are missing, that the rdeps build due because they declare there b-d properly does not make it better
<jtaylor> thats all libosl1 depends on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641403/
<jtaylor> and its a 150mb source package ^^
<Ampelbein> jtaylor: just saying why this problem didn't show up in debian, not saying it's right.
<Ampelbein> and yes, I think missing dependendy is RC bug.
<xteejx> Hi guys, I'm having problems with pbuilder-dist with a debootstrap error, any way to fix this?
<jtaylor> which error?
<xteejx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/641410/
<xteejx> ^^ pasted here
<xteejx> I issued "pbuilder-dist oneiric create" btw
<xteejx> Any idea what the problem is?
<tumbleweed> xteejx: that's a known bug
<xteejx> tumbleweed: Oh right, any way around it for the moment?
<tumbleweed> bug 807974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807974 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "debootstrap fails to install libc6 installing oneiric from natty" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807974
<tumbleweed> easy workaround is to mkdir -p /var/run in your target directory before debootstraping
<xteejx> Ah ha! I'll try that now :)
<xteejx> tumbleweed: It didn't work, I did "mkdir -p /var/run" from ~/sources (where I keep MOTU type stuff) and redone the pbuilder-dist oneiric create but the same error came up
<xteejx> Not to worry I'm sure it'll be sorted - I'll be back ont eh scene in a couple of weeks and hopefully itll be fixed :)
<xteejx> Thanks again btw
<ap0th> Hello. I'm following http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/packaging-guide/html/getting-set-up.html and getting an error when I run "pbuilder-dist oneiric create"
<tumbleweed> ap0th: known problem, I'm afraid
<ap0th> oh, ok
<tumbleweed> you do raise a point that ubuntu dev week is going to be painful until that's fixed :)
<tumbleweed> in the meantime, you should be able to create a natty chroot successfully
<ap0th> I tried "pbuilder-dist natty create" as well w/o luck (on Oneiric alpah 2)
<tumbleweed> ap0th: what was the error you got?
<tumbleweed> oh, that could be the linux 3.0 issue
<ap0th> "W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/14464/. dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-0ubuntu13_i386.deb" then "E: debootstrap failed"
<tumbleweed> that's the oneiric debootstrap issue, bug 807974
<ap0th> (sorry...running in tty1 in Virtualbox because can no longer login after dist-upgrade...so can't really copy-paste)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807974 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "debootstrap fails to install libc6 installing oneiric from natty" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807974
<ap0th> so I need to create a /var/run directory?
<tumbleweed> in the directory that debotstrap create the chroot in
<ap0th> pardon my ignorance...but how do I know what directory that is?
<tumbleweed> your ignorance isn't out of place here, it can't be predicted :)
<ap0th> should I just skip the pbuilder step then?
<tumbleweed> or wait for this issue to be resolved
<tumbleweed> hopefully tomorrow morning...
<ap0th> I installed Oneiric alpha 2 in Virtualbox and did an update/dist-upgrade and now I am no longer able to graphically login to all 3 options (Unity/Unity-2D/Gnome)...getting "failed to load errors at GDM" - any ideas on that?
<tumbleweed> no idea. but you should probably switch to lightdm which will be the default login manager for oneiric
<ap0th> maybe it was lightdm...whatever was default
<ap0th> Is there a "proper" time to do dist-upgrades? thinking that bonked my system
<tumbleweed> no. There is occasional breakage, so if you see people mentioning massive problems on IRC / the planet, maybe don't upgrade for a couple of days. Otherwise any time is good
<ap0th> Would there be anything wrong with setting up an Oneiric pbuilder environment on my Natty system or would I run into the same bugs?
<tumbleweed> you'll run into the same bug. natty on natty should work, though
<ap0th> would that help me if I just want to get started working on simple bugs?
<tumbleweed> it'll certainly help you get the feel of how to do things
<ap0th> ok. thanks for your help!
<psusi> are there any release managers around that could approve a natty task in bug #675108?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675108 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "gnome-power-manager adds battery to indicator twice when battery hot-unplugged and plugged back in" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675108
<stgraber> psusi: accepted for natty
<psusi> stgraber, ty
<stgraber> psusi: I'm not sure it's relevant for oneiric as default ubuntu will be using the power indicator and I'm not even sure of what's the state of g-p-m with gnome 3.x
<stgraber> but if you're sure it affects Oneiric too (in a gnome 3.x fallback session for example), I'm happy to accept the oneiric nomination too
<psusi> g-p-m seems to have undergone some serious weirdness in oneiric... gnome-power-preferences seems to have gone away, there is no icon, and the new system settings thing shows some sort of configuration that is a much more stripped down version of gnome-power-preferences
<psusi> I can't confirm that it affects oneiric or not since it doesn't show up at all... so should it still get a task and just leave it new until it can either be confirmed, or invalidated?
<stgraber> well, I'm guessing that if you have a task opened for both oneiric + natty the SRU team will expect you to fix it in oneiric first then backport to natty
<stgraber> which isn't really doable in this csae
<stgraber> *case
<psusi> good point
<stgraber> ok, I declined it for Oneiric for now. The task can still be re-approved later if needed
<stgraber> which reminded me I wanted to install indicator-power on oneiric :)
<stgraber> wow, and it even works!
<ajmitch> you sound surprised at this
<psusi> does that bring back the battery icon?  isn't that a third party thing?  shouldn't gnome-power-manager just work?
<stgraber> well, considering how difficult it was to get some kind of battery indicator before, I'm :)
<stgraber> as I understand it (from some mailing lists post) g-p-m essentially dropped the applet. Gnome shell somehow pokes g-p-m for battery info to display in their UI
<stgraber> and now unity has an indicator doing the same thing
<stgraber> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.powermanager.devel/2144 was the one I was thinking about
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-02
<vibhav> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> dholbach: you there?
<dholbach> hi vibhav, yes
<vibhav> dholbach: PM?
<dholbach> sure
<directhex> what's the expected delay between a package landing in Sid, and arriving in Quantal?
<Laney> whenever someone runs auto-sync
<Laney> + delta for Launchpad to see the upload (some hours, less than a day)
<Laney> directhex: you can syncpackage yourself to not have to wait for that
<directhex> Laney, i don't like to jump around acting like i'm special if things are Normal(tm)
<Laney> i don't think running syncpackage yourself is a problem at all
<Laney> but it still will end up in NEW, etc, so may end up not being any faster depending on who does what and when
<nigelb>  /ws 34
<nigelb> grr
<Laney> nigelb: what's 34 got that we haven't?
<nigelb> Laney: it's the other channel with conversation
<Laney> they smell
<Laney> stick over here, it's much nicer ♥
<nigelb> haha, I'm always here <3
<vibhav> Laney: What IRC client do you use?
<Laney> irssi
<Laney> that heart was from the compose key though, if that's what you're after
<vibhav> exactly, I hour left
<cousteau> could someone please fix bug #860045 ?  It's quite annoying; I can't have both gdb and gdb-msp430 installed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 860045 in gdb-msp430 (Ubuntu) "package gdb-msp430 7.2~mspgcc-7.2-20110612-1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gdb/python/gdb/__init__.py', which is also in package gdb 7.3-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860045
<cousteau> basically there are 2 packages that share some file paths they shouldn't share
<Laney> directhex: how about that — it just got done!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<utlemming> howdy, I have three packages that I want to submit to mutliverse, and per the wiki, it looks like I am supposed to come here to find some friendly sponsors. The packages are Amazon AWS Tools for Auto Scaling, Cloud Watch and ElastiCache.
<micahg> utlemming: you need 2 MOTUs to review the package before uploading (can include the uploader)
<tumbleweed> or even better, get them into Debian non-free
<utlemming> tumbleweed: yeah, except as I understand it, Debian is not a particular fan of the Amazon Software license
<tumbleweed> as long as distribution is allowed, it can go into Debian's non-free archive
<utlemming> tumbleweed: do we have time for the package to land in debian and then make it into Quantal? In look, it was unclear whether Debian is frozen or not at the moment
<tumbleweed> debian is in freeze, but a new package could probably get through to ubuntu before UBuntu's feature freeze
<tumbleweed> (new packages aren't really affected by debian's freeze, they just won't go into the next release)
<tumbleweed> feature freeze here is august 23rd
<utlemming> tumbleweed: okay, I'll take a look at trying to get these into Debian
<cousteau> hmm...  something should be done with qucs...  it's still in version 0.0.15 but 0.0.16 has been available for a long time
<tumbleweed> talking of ubuntu-only packages. I'm wondering if we should make it a standing item for MOTU meetings, to review (say) 20 ubuntu-only packages, and list the ones proposed for removal
<micahg> tumbleweed: I think I have a work item to write up a proposal for removal criteria
<tumbleweed> \o/
<micahg> cousteau: that's been removed from quantal
<tumbleweed> it's on my mind because of bug 881007
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 881007 in ruby-rvm (Ubuntu) "Remove ruby-rvm" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881007
<micahg> RoQA; qt3, no qt4 port
<cousteau> ok, step 1:  contact the debian maintainer to update it
<cousteau> micahg, what??
<tumbleweed> cousteau: does upstream support qt4 yet?
<micahg> cousteau: no, it's not in Debian anymore
<cousteau> but that program was quite nice!  it can't be simply removed...
<micahg> yes, it can be if it depends on an outdated software stack that can't be maintained :)
<cousteau> that's quite sad...
<micahg> so, the ball is in upstream's court at this point
<tumbleweed> software dies of neglect all the time. It's the most common cause of death, I'd say
<cousteau> ok, so in order to get qucs back to linux...
<micahg> hrm, I guess I"d consider a backport request of 0.0.16-2 to precise-backports
<cousteau> it should be ported to qt4?
 * cousteau kinda dislikes qt4
<micahg> qt4 would allow backporting to wheezy/precise, qt5 would be in quantal+1/wheezy+1
<cousteau> maybe the project could be forked, create a "grandly universal circuit simulator"
<cousteau> (gucs)
<cousteau> actually the problem with qucs is that it's developed in slow motion...  if the little development effort/resources are channeled into rewriting the (non-broken) GUI to another library, the project will kinda die
<cousteau> is porting a program from one qt to another complicated?
<cousteau> ...seems to be some sort of work towards qt4 porting going on
<cousteau> is qt4 going to be deprecated too on quantal+1?
<cousteau> (hmm...  also a Verilog-AMS interface?  cool...  what about VHDL-AMS, I wonder?  I should contact the authors to get more info)
<micahg> cousteau: probably not for quantal+1, but I'm guessing for the next LTS/Wheezy+1 maybe
<cousteau> ok...
<cousteau> ok, so...  seems that qucs port to qt4 is still going on (I think)...  so I think I'm going to keep on Precise for a looong time
<ScottK> cousteau: I think it will be a few releases before Qt4 is deprecated and even if it is, Qt4 -> Qt5 porting is supposed to be trivial (Qt3 -> Qt4 is not).  Sometimes as little as recompiling the package.
<AmberJ> If an upstream does NOT used have a SONAME (version), where should they start versioning from?
<tumbleweed> 0?
<AmberJ> tumbleweed, Do I get it right that if upstream's (say libx) version is in between 1.0-1.9 (suppose), the soname will be libx.so.1? For 2.0-2.9, soname will be something like libx.so.2? ...and so on.
<tumbleweed> a soname is actually just a string of text
<tumbleweed> so, it can be anything
<tumbleweed> if they'd like to make the soname the major version number, that's very convenient
<AmberJ> ah, so any 'unique' string of test will suffice.
<tumbleweed> pretty much
<tumbleweed> if you are using libtool, it thinks sonames are all X.Y.Z (where those are numbers)
<tumbleweed> but really, there is no such requirement
<AmberJ> Right then, I'll use the major version numbers as soname then (no need to violate the de facto standard)!
<AmberJ> The upstream is using cmake (no libtool involved)...
<jtaylor> with libtool the soname is .X
<jtaylor> the other numbers are revision and something I forgot
<tumbleweed> fair point
<jtaylor> cmake uses a similar method to libtool to my recollection
<jtaylor> no it has an arbitrary string
<AmberJ> yes, cmake (using a set_target_properties() rule) can put an arbitrary string in SOVERSION property for library targets.
<AmberJ> Why don't some shared libs in my /usr/lib/ don't have a version appended at the end of the SONAME? (e.g. libADM_core.so)
<AmberJ> Isn't a version/SOVERSION "required" in SONAME?
<jtaylor> its not required, but for a public library its a strong must
<AmberJ> Oh yes, it should be a must (since it provides version backwards compatibility information).
<jtaylor> often upstreams don't care so much about versioning, but a packages should try to educate them
<jtaylor> if no versioning is intended it should go in a private subfolder so nothing else tries linking against it
<tumbleweed> lots of upstrams don't care about stable ABIs
<AmberJ> ok
<AmberJ> In my case, it a public library/upstream...
 * AmberJ writes an email to upstream developers with a cmake/soversion patch
<micahg> *cough* boost *coug*
<AmberJ> heh
<ajmitch> micahg: don't know why you're coughing there :)
<micahg> any staticly compiled language :)
<AmberJ> Are filenames of all public shared libraries in /usr/lib supposed to start with lib (i.e. of the form lib*)?
<tumbleweed> and things that aren't compiled have similar issues in API stability
<AmberJ> In my /usr/lib, I see only 1 .so whose name does not starts with "lib"...
<AmberJ> Or, is it just a matter of personal/upstream choice?
<jtaylor> I think all must start with lib, its the prefix gcc uses with -l
<jtaylor> everything else is a loadable module and usually resides in subfolders
<AmberJ> ah yes
<AmberJ> Thanks tumbleweed and jtaylor :)
<epikvision> I want to package Eclipse juno, the latest version of the ide.  I've already uncompressed it, but I don't know how to prepare for compilation.
<epikvision> ./configure doesn't work... the program obviously doesn't have it.
<tumbleweed> presumably it has instructions
<epikvision> tumbleweed,  how do I find the instructions for packaging it?
<jbicha> epikvision: I'd suggest starting with the current eclipse packaging
<micahg> epikvision: you might want to ask in #debian-java on OFTC and see how you can help make it happen
<epikvision> jbicha: how can I help out with the current eclipse packaging?
<Laney> you were just told ...
<jbicha> if you're a beginner to Debian packaging, Eclipse is probably not a good place to start
<epikvision> ok
<jbicha> epikvision: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<epikvision> perhaps the debian maintainer guide is also useful?
<AmberJ> yes, (as a beginner to Debian/Ubuntu packaging), I found out maint-guide very useful.
<thinkndev> The packaging guide suggests to package in the development environment.
<thinkndev> does that mean to use the terminal in quantal?
<tumbleweed> most developers run the development release (after the first few months)
<tumbleweed> (or at least I think they should)
<tumbleweed> but you can work on a stable release, and build in chroots (pbuilder/sbuild), which is a good practice anyway
<thinkndev> ok
<Laney> if I forgot to --fixes lp:foo several commits ago, can I go back and add it without having to uncommit all the way down?
<tumbleweed> maybe with rebase onto
<micahg> Laney: is it in the changelog already?
<tumbleweed> or loomifying and then converting back to commits
<Laney> it's not a package
<tumbleweed> but yes, I find that kind of thing much easier in git
<Laney> (it is launchpad)
<Laney> (ph33r)
<tumbleweed> ooh
<Laney> I think I'll just not bother :-)
<tumbleweed> what are you fixing for us today?
<micahg> hrm, idk of a way to go back
<Laney> just proposed notautomatic
<jtaylor> my quantal chroots are acting up
<jtaylor> can'T find debhelper when doing --build
<jtaylor> components are correct --login works ...
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<highvoltage> so, debian has the new liferea 1.8.6 that fixes the annoying bugs that 1.8.3 has. should I file a sync request for it or will it automatically get into quantal?
 * highvoltage feels like this is stuff he should already know and apologises for ignorance
<Laney> !info liferea quantal
<ubottu> liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.3-0.1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 198 kB, installed size 571 kB
<Laney> ubuntu changes → needs merge or manual syncpackage
<Laney> highvoltage: ^
<highvoltage> Laney: ok
<Laney> highvoltage: hyperair touched it last so technically he should be looking at it ;-)
<ScottK> Laney: Only until tomorrow (DIF).
<ScottK> After that it's fair game.
<highvoltage> Laney: I'll poke him thusly, otherwise I shall spend a few minutes on it and see if it's trivial and pass him a debdiff.
<Laney> I meant in terms of "get someone else to do the work" and not "you'd be stealing the work from someone else".
<highvoltage> I wish I had that problem of people stealing my work.
<hyperair> highvoltage: go ahead and do whatever you wish with it. i touched liferea due to the malfunctioning indicator support that nobody else seemed willing to fix.
<raju> coolbhavi,  you
<coolbhavi> yes raju good evening
<raju> coolbhavi,  still busy ??
<coolbhavi> raju, just checking mails... PM?
<raju> coolbhavi, sure
<raju> coolbhavi,  i am on there but i didnt saw you
<raju> coolbhavi,  ok now
<pindonga> hi... was looking for some advise on the best way to package things for ubuntu... I hope this is the right place to ask.
<pindonga> our project has several dependencies which haven't yet been packaged for ubuntu
<pindonga> mostly python deps
<pindonga> so my questions are regarding:
<pindonga> - best practices for packaging and keeping packages up to date as new versions are released (of software that hasn't packaging metadata included)
<pindonga> - best way to get those packages included into the universe repos so we don't have to keep our custom ppa for this, but can help get them  included for other people to benefit from the packaging
<micahg> pindonga: best way is to maintain it in Debian and request syncs to the devel release when a new version comes out and then request backports to older stable releases
<pindonga> micahg, so, package for debian, then request sync debian->ubuntu, then request backports to the distro I need?
<micahg> yep
<pindonga> micahg, advise on getting it to debian then?
<micahg> pindonga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#NEW_packages_through_Debian
<pindonga> was also concerned with how to best keep the packaging metadata around... I mean, should I push for including the metadata in the upstream project, or keep them separate somewhere else?
<pindonga> for when a new release comes up and I need to get the package upgraded
<micahg> pindonga: VCS branch on alioth or launchpad is fine for the packaging stuff
<pindonga> micahg, k, will read this doc
<pindonga> thanks
<ScottK> pindonga: Also there is #debian-python on OFTC where you can get assistance with getting Python specific packages into Debian (more general packaging questions for Debian can be addressed to #debian-mentors).
<pindonga> ta ScottK
<a7x> mh
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-04
<quidnunc> Is prevu no longer maintained?
<micahg> tumbleweed: hrm, will sks be unusable in precise once the pool changes or can individuals still have uses for it?
<tumbleweed> micahg: perfectly usable, but you wan't get any traffic from sks-keyservers.net
<micahg> tumbleweed: ok, backport it is then
<tumbleweed> the big feature 1.1.1 is missing (IIRC) is subkey -> key resolution
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<dholbach> hi geser
<iulian> Morning dholbach, geser.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<iulian> How's it going dholbach? All good?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<iulian> Not too bad. :)
<geser> Hi iulian
<nigelb> Morning geser, dholbach, iulian :)
 * nigelb likes how this is all very circular
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> 8
<nigelb> grr
<nigelb> clearly, I meant to go to window 8 there.
<vibhav> coolbhavi: ping
<coolbhavi> vibhav, hey
<vibhav> coolbhavi: PM?
<coolbhavi> yes
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<gigix> hi
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm trying to learn about building packages using recipes by following https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<trijntje> however, the example fails to build and the "list of daily builds in launchpad" returns an error. Any pointers on what to do next would be appreciated
<tumbleweed> keep reloading the daily builds list. When pages time out, that usually works
<tumbleweed> I filed a bug 905792 for that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 905792 in Launchpad itself "Timeout on /+daily-builds" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905792
<tumbleweed> trijntje: anyway, more to the point "returns an error" isn't very useful for anyone who may help you
<tumbleweed> if you can pastebin the command you ran and its output, that's far more helpful
<trijntje> the output form running pbuilder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074998/
<tumbleweed> looks like you're mostly there
<tumbleweed> python -m testtools.run wikkid.tests.test_suite
<tumbleweed> is failing
<tumbleweed> you need to figure out why
<trijntje> tumbleweed: thanks. But I know nothing about wikkid, so I have to clue what to look for. I'll just see if there's something else I can get to build
<trijntje> got the it to work for the project I was aiming for, so all is well
<tumbleweed> good :)
<cousteau> apparently there's a branch of Qucs called "qucs-qt4"
<cousteau> for some reason it seems to have been abandoned...
<cousteau> ...not really called qucs-qt4, but it's been there for quite a while
<cousteau> ...actually it doesn't seem to be Qt4 at all...
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-05
<nhandler> Where does the software center get the small application icons from (i.e. the ones on https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=rhythmbox) ? If it looks within the binary deb, where, what size, and what format must the icons be?
<dholbach> good morning
 * Laney phases in from another dimension
<Laney> anyone here ever set up wanna-build?
<tumbleweed> what are you using it for?
<tumbleweed> (going to be)
<Laney> well, we got this hp cloud stuff
<Laney> so I thought I might have a go at my charm idea
<tumbleweed> aah
<Laney> I think you can add units or something (not looked into it much)
<Laney> so each one of those can be a buildd
<Laney> and a controlling wanna-build instance
<Laney> anyway it seems fairly painful to actually set up
<Laney> maybe there's another solution?
<tumbleweed> I was about to suggest you look at lucas' EC2 rebuilding setup, but that's not wanna-build
<Laney> could prove useful though
<Laney> now where's that xnox?
 * tumbleweed goes. pub quiz demands that we be offline
<ScottK> Laney: xnox seems to avoid this channel.
<iulian> Oh no. How so?
<Laney> he's not on 24/7. strange behaviour.
<micahg> ScottK: but he seems to know if we talk about him :)
<ScottK> I often see him on #ubuntu-devel when he's not here.
<ScottK> micahg: Canonical cabal no doubt.
<micahg> TINC :)
<iulian> That must be a new acronym. No idea what that means. :)
<Laney> That means you are the cabal.
 * micahg had to look it up the first time as well
<iulian> Oh.
<ScottK> http://www.acronymfinder.com/TINC.html
<ScottK> #1 result.
 * iulian nods.
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-06
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<iulian> Morning.
<tumbleweed> micahg: urgh, grumble. The sks backport didn't build the same way on the buildds as locally
<tumbleweed> /usr/lib/sks/berkeley_db.txt is empty
 * tumbleweed noticed that when verifying the SRU I did at the same time :(
<tumbleweed> meh, affects quantal too. So it'll beb a re-backport when fixed
<Laney> tsk
<psusi> I"m going to kill printf, I swear to god... am I losing my mind, or isn't %.1d supposed to print the number with one decimal place?  as in 1.2 instead of 12?
<CareBear\> psusi : no
<CareBear\> psusi : %d can only ever print integers
<micahg> tumbleweed: ACK, I'll have a look sat night unless you need it sooner, is it worth pulling the backport?
<tumbleweed> micahg: I'm about to head off to debconf, so I'll be offline for > 24 hours
<tumbleweed> I'll have a quick look at it at the airport, though
<tumbleweed> as to pulling the backport. I doubt there are enough users to be worth it :)
<micahg> tumbleweed: as long as it won't break users more than the precise version, it's fine
<micahg> otherwise, I'll get it pulled
<tumbleweed> thankfully, it doesn't break users, but it does use several GB in /var/backup during the upgrade, and take forever
<tumbleweed> (it was already broken in precise, re upgrades, which was why I was SRUing it) :/
<micahg> ah, ok, it can stay then if it's the same shape as teh current version
<micahg> tumbleweed: might want to mark the SRU verification-failed if it's indeed the case
<tumbleweed> yeah, did so
<highvoltage> tumbleweed, Laney: only one more day!
<Laney> highvoltage: hmm?
<Laney> I do hope you're not referring to Debconf, becuase I will not be there :( :( :( :( :( :(
<highvoltage> Laney: oh no, for some reason I thought you were :'(
<highvoltage> (...were going to debconf, that is)
<Laney> hopefully next year!
<tumbleweed> people at work are starting to grumble about me running around. Someone told me to plant a small forest when I get home to offset the CO2
<Laney> heh
<Laney> as long as it's not the boss
<tumbleweed> kinda :P
<iulian> :)
<ScottK> tumbleweed: Remind them you're saving them from the next ice age.
<tumbleweed> hah
<tumbleweed> micahg: sks bug 1021650 squashed. I'd appreciate a rebackport.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021650 in sks (Ubuntu Precise) "/usr/lib/sks/berkeley_db.txt is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021650
<tumbleweed> I can't test it now, but the build log looks correct
 * tumbleweed wanders off to board his flight
<micahg> tumbleweed: it needs run/install, if you'd like to do that at some point of the weekend and ping me (or hand off to someone else to do), I'll be happy to ACK/upload
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-07
<thinkndev> guys, I've been running through the "package a new software" on the packaging guide.  I've managed to build the hello world deb file, and I ran lintian.
<thinkndev> After making the fix, I wanted to run debuild -nc after cd-ing to hello/debian
<thinkndev> and the cmdline fails to run debsign, meaning the debuild probably wasn't successful.  How do I debuild so that the fixes are committed?
<jtaylor> if it tries to run debsign the build was successful
<thinkndev> ah really?
<jtaylor> what is the error message?
<AmberJ> thinkndev, try 'debuild -nc -us -uc'
<thinkndev> AmberJ, wouldn't that be debuilding from scratch?
<thinkndev> but I think that'll work
<AmberJ> The wiki article says 'debuild -us -uc' (the first time you run it)....  -us -uc means "do NOT sign packages".
<thinkndev> ok
<AmberJ> Then wiki page says to run "debuild -nc" second time (mind you, this time -us -uc are missing; so it prompts you that debsign failed)
<AmberJ> -nc means "no clean" (iirc)
<Laney> which page is this?
<AmberJ> Laney, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html
<thinkndev> ahh, following AmberJ's suggestion, no error message came out!
<thinkndev> there is a slight logic error on the packaging guide after all.
<AmberJ> I think http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html#next-steps should say "debuild -nc -us -uc" (instead of "debuild -nc")
<thinkndev> that's what I was thinking too.
<thinkndev> jtaylor, the error messag was: running debsign failed.  it's probably because of the missing "-us -uc" for the debuild command.
<jtaylor> thinkndev: no, debsign probably failed for a different reason (no key?) -us -uc just disables running it
<Laney> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/getting-set-up.html#create-your-gpg-key
<jtaylor> but you don't need debsign unless you want to upload it
<thinkndev> lol, yeah. the package page is but a tutorial.
<thinkndev> I have a gpg key.
<Laney> you need it if, for example, you want to upload to a ppa
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-packaging-guide/new-software-no-sign/+merge/113834
<thinkndev> can we manually edit the control file?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> everything in debian after a clean should be editable
<Laney> in most cases you /must/ edit control
<jtaylor> except maybe for old changelog entries, always add new ones there
<thinkndev> why is it necessary to edit the Makefiles when ./configure won't do?
<thinkndev> and how difficult is it for starters?
<jtaylor> in general you won't have to edit makefiles often, only if they do not behave correctly
<jtaylor> the makefiles are usually part of the application you are packaging, if there are issues you should ask the application writers for advice
<thinkndev> awesome
<jtaylor> debian/rules is a makefile, but with the packaging tools its very easy to use nowadays
<thinkndev> If lintian doesn't say anything about a .deb package, it means there aren't any errors it can find?
<jtaylor> yes, but lintian is not perfect
<Laney> you can activate more checks
<Laney> --pedantic --display-info --display-experimental
<thinkndev> Ok, now that the package is ready, I need to see if this builds on a clean environment.  I wrote "bzr builddeb -S" only to receive "ERROR: Not a branch: home/<usr_name>"
<jtaylor> you need to run that in a bzr checkout
<thinkndev> what is a bzr checkout? and how do you run in it?  It seems that my home directory isn't a checkout
<thinkndev> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html
<jtaylor> ok with that guide you should have it all in bzr
<jtaylor> you need to be in the package directory for that command to work
<thinkndev> I'll make a note of that.
<Laney> why does the guide mix debuild and bzr builddeb
<Laney> ._.
<jtaylor> yes, very confusing
<thinkndev> precisely why I'm thrown off at this point in the guide
<thinkndev> everything else flowed well.
<Laney> so where it has "debuild" it should have "bzr bd --" imho
<thinkndev> Laney, can you report this as a bug to package guide?
<Laney> i'll just fix it
<thinkndev> ahha, ok.
<thinkndev> so with a complete hello .deb package ready, what must I do to prepare to run it in a chroot environment?
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-packaging-guide/new-package-no-debuild/+merge/113835
<Laney> to run it? log into the chroot and install the deb therein
<thinkndev> guys, what does it mean if there are "items in queue"?
<jtaylor> context?
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-08
<trijntje> Hi all, I would like to put a simple script I wrote in a debian package. I can't seem to find a simple tutorial on google, can someone provide a pointer?
<AmberJ_> trijntje: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<tumbleweed> backporters (micahg?): Prod re bug 1022285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1022285 in Precise Backports "Please backport sks 1.1.3-1ubuntu2 (universe) from quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022285
<trijntje> what is a good resource on how to fix errors reported by lintian? I can't even figure out how to  fixthe "no-copyright-file" error
<tumbleweed> lintian-info --tags no-copyright-file
<tumbleweed> the answer is: write a debian/copyright file
<trijntje> I did try to copy over the debian/copyright file from another package, but that just gave me "unknown-control-file copyright"
<tumbleweed> that's a suprising lintian error to end up with
<tumbleweed> sounds like you did something wrong in debian/rules
<trijntje> I'm trying to figure out how to create a .deb fom scratch for a script I wrote
<trijntje> so I dont have a debian/rules file
<tumbleweed> sounds like you're trying to create the deb directly. That's not a very good approach
<tumbleweed> you rather want to create a debian source package, and then build it
<trijntje> tumbleweed: do you know of a tutorial I can follow to do this?
<tumbleweed> trijntje: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<trijntje> tumbleweed: thanks! I'll follow that and see if I can get it to work. Its pretty hard to get started with packaging if you know nothing about it
<tumbleweed> If you get stuck, just ask. Here or in #ubuntu-packaging
<Laney> woe is my gpg passphrase
<Laney> woe is backportpackage trashing its working area on exit
<tumbleweed> oh, it shouldn't do that
<trijntje> tumbleweed: I didn't know about #ubuntu-packaging, I'll ask there if I get stuck. Thanks again!
<Laney> tumbleweed and highvoltage: how's .ni?
<tumbleweed> Laney: hot and humid
<tumbleweed> oh, also, the local sim cards hate my phone : :(
<Laney> have some sks to make you hotter
<tumbleweed> :)
<Laney> i tried to use lucas's rebuild scripts in the hp cloud but it appears that he made some custom amis with(?) local repos and chroots already set up
<Laney> will need more work
<highvoltage> Laney: as awesome as it is hot and humid :)
<highvoltage> (which is a lot of both)
<Laney> save me some cheese
 * tumbleweed hopes my cheese survived the trip
 * highvoltage just bought the most exotic looking cheese without knowing what it really is
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-01
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<ajmitch> hi dholbach, iulian
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<iulian> Hi there ajmitch.
<ajmitch> so how's saucy looking these days? :)
<iulian> ajmitch: Hmm... saucy? :)
<Laney> sassy
<iulian> Hehe, or that.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Hi there dholbach.
<dholbach> hey hey iulian
<iulian> How's it going?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<iulian> Not too bad, thanks. Having my cup of tea and catching up with Ubuntu devel.
<iulian> Reading emails can sometimes be utterly boring.
<dholbach> taking the dog for a walk - brb
<Zhenech> xnox, uhm, it would have been more precise to tell you here about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smc/+bug/947358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947358 in smc (Ubuntu) "No such file or directory: "/usr/share/games/smc/campaign" on Ubuntu Precise and later" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Zhenech> -.-
<xnox> Zhenech: cause I touched it last, fair enough.
<Zhenech> :)
<Zhenech> should be easy to fix actually
<Zhenech> also you are the pearson I knew I would reach on irc
<Zhenech> :P
<xnox> Zhenech: since now you are TIL https://launchpad.net/~evgeni/+synchronised-packages please consider preparing SRU for precise/quantal/raring to fix this bug there :P
<Zhenech> xnox, fuuuuuuuu ;) (will bug debfx at work tpomorrow…)
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
<Guest48666> Good morning dholbach.
<Guest48666> Whoops.
<Guest48666> I'm a guest!
<iulian> Not anymore.
<dholbach> hey Guest48666!
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-04
<micahg> hi jbicha, thanks for the blueman merge, FYI http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=714895
<ubottu> Debian bug 714895 in blueman "blueman: dh_python2 requires python >= 2.6.6-3~" [Normal,Open]
<jbicha> micahg: ok but I don't think it's a very important warning since that python version is in precise and oldstable
<jbicha> oh I see you mentioned that in the bug
<jbicha> micahg: speaking of blueman I think it tries to use this functionality which was removed in g-bluetooth 3.8 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=685038
<ubottu> Gnome bug 685038 in applet "Remove ObexFTP browsing" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Unit193> jbicha: Thanks for pushing the webkit that's compatible with gtk2 plugins!
<jbicha> Unit193: that's just in the GNOME3 PPA, if you want to know when that lands in regular Ubuntu, follow bug 1186558
<ubottu> bug 1186558 in webkit (Ubuntu) "Please merge webkitgtk 2.0.3 from Debian" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186558
<Unit193> That's what I'm talking about and following. :)
<micahg> jbicha: ok, so maybe disable that in saucy and file a bug to remove in unstable?
<micahg> you'll also want to make the upstream author aware: https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueman
<jbicha> micahg: can I hand that off to you since I don't use blueman or xubuntu?
<micahg> hrm, ok, I guess...
<jbicha> I only touched blueman because it was mentioned on bug 1148033
<ubottu> bug 1148033 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "GDBus.Error:org.openobex:Error.Failed: Unable to request session" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1148033
<micahg> Bug #1197621
<ubottu> bug 1197621 in Blueman "ObexFTP support removed in gnome-bluetooth 3.7.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197621
<jbicha> upstream seems dormant
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Hi there.
<jtaylor> something wrong with lp? it still hasn't picked up charybdis which is in unstable since two days
<jtaylor> syncpackage --force charybdis; ... Debian version 3.4.2-1 has not been picked up by LP yet
<Logan_> jtaylor: …I was just about to ask the same question in here. Weird.
<obounaim> Hi
<obounaim> how to fix quilt errors when using UDD
<micahg> obounaim: quilt errors?
<obounaim> I have delete a patch using "quilt delete"
<micahg> can't say that I've ever used that
<obounaim> After that when running "bzr bd -- -S"
<obounaim> I had this error
<obounaim> bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<micahg> full error pastebin please?
<obounaim> bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/user/packaging/xchat/.pc/73_libnotify07.patch/src/fe-gtk/plugin-tray.c'
<micahg> hrm
 * micahg wouldn't use UDD for that
 * micahg leaves someone else to answer
<micahg> source format 3 + UDD == nightmare IMHO
<obounaim> What is the correct way to delete a patch when using UDD?
<micahg> well, you need to commit the deletion
<jtaylor> and unapply it
<neo31> iulian, can you help me do real-life packaging classroom for my team in august or september?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<obounaim> How to install the dependencies needed to build the source package using bzr bd -- -S
<jamespage> obounaim, hmm - that can be awkward - when I'm building source packages from branch like that I generally use "-nc" in this situation
<jamespage> nc = no-clean
<jamespage> so you work around this issue
<jamespage> the branch should be clean as anything that is not checked into bzr won't be included in the source package build
<jamespage> "-nc" is less good advice if not building using git or bzr
<obounaim> so the use of -nc should be avoided right?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-06
<obounaim> Hi everybody
<obounaim> What is a "fakesync"
<jtaylor> obounaim: it is done when the checksum of the orig tarbal is different
<jtaylor> most commonly the case when we update to new upstream before debian
<jtaylor> then the checksums could mismatch due to different compression
<obounaim> Does Ubuntu packages conform 100% with Debian policy?
<tumbleweed> obounaim: almost
<obounaim> what are the differences?
<tumbleweed> obounaim: the obvious things. you can look at the (untouched for years) ubuntu-policy package, but I'd say just apply common sense
<obounaim> fa
#ubuntu-motu 2014-06-30
<dholbach> good morning
<mchro> I'm the maintainer of a piece of software (referencer) for which the current 14.04 packaged version (1.2.1) is pretty much unusable due to lp bug #1267786. Version 1.2.2 is already released and in Debian (and utopic). How do I get it into trusty as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1267786 in referencer (Ubuntu) "Referencer hangs on Ubuntu 13.10: gtk thread related changes?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267786
<Laney> mchro: If you have a minimal fix for just this problem we'd usually prefer to take just that
<Laney> The type of update is called a Stable Release Update: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<mchro> Laney: I can prepare a minimal diff (it's basically r924+r925 from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~referencer-devs/referencer/trunk/changes), but the change is basically a rewrite of a subsystem i.e. not very small. The other changes from 1.2.1 to 1.2.2 are much less intrusive.
<mchro> I will read the wiki page to try to understand the process.
<Laney> debfx: got some time for backports?
<debfx> Laney: I'm at work right now
<Laney> debfx: In general, doesn't have to be right now
<Zhenech> work and backports are mix-able ;)
<Laney> debfx: I want a second opinion on sudo (bug #1331656) and wxwidgets3.0 (bug #1333428)
<ubottu> bug 1331656 in Precise Backports "Please backport sudo 1.8.9p5-1ubuntu1 (main) from trusty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331656
<ubottu> bug 1333428 in trusty-backports "Please backport wxwidgets3.0 3.0.1-1ubuntu1 (universe) from utopic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333428
 * debfx backports Zhenech
<Zhenech> ey!
<debfx> Laney: sure, I'll have a look at them later
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> sudo has too many rdeps to be testable but I'd like a way to do the backports in these cases
<debfx> Laney: for sudo it would be more interesting to test different kinds of configuration
<Laney> I figured that testing a few rdeps would do something like this
<Laney> but feel free to ask for what you want to see
<debfx> I'm more skeptical about wxwidgets. in general backporting whole gui toolkits sounds very invasive.
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-02
<vincent_c> Just filed my first merge request (I usually make sync requests), LP: #1336597
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1336597 in geary (Ubuntu) "Please merge geary 0.6.0-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336597
<vincent_c> let me know if I did anything wrong
<Noskcaj> vincent_c, Usually the changelog entry is something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734320/
<vincent_c> Noskcaj: ack, thanks
<Noskcaj> And there should (when possible) be two debdiffs. one from debian to what you want,and one from ubuntu to what you want
<vincent_c> done
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-04
<dholbach> good morning
<vincent_c> dholbach: by the way, thanks for uploading geary!
<dholbach> hi vincent_c - no worries :)
#ubuntu-motu 2015-06-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-06-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-01
<dholbach> good morning
<Rhonda> Can I give access to a PPA to someone else for uploads, too?
<rbasak> AFAIK, you have to create a team, then use the team PPA.
<Rhonda> Thought so, thanks.
<Rhonda> Alright, we already have the pkg-games team and I created the wesnoth-devel there, can I somehow drop a hint in my personal PPA that it's discontinued and people should rather use the other one?
<Unit193> dholbach: Thanks for the sync!
<rbasak> Rhonda: you can edit the "PPA description"
<dholbach> Unit193, anytime
<Fantu> hi, someone can sync xserver-xorg-video-qxl 0.1.4-1 from debian please? this probably will solves some bugs (including important) that make qxl unusable in ubuntu in many cases, is still at upstream version 0.1.1 of 2 years ago
<Laney> Fantu: probably best to file a request using the 'requestsync' command from ubuntu-dev-tools
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<Ganesh_> .
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2017-07-05
<JulienCumulus> Hi guys! Is there a way to update/upload the newest version of my package to Xenial and aYkkety? My package is already available there but a very old version which was picked up a long time ago (2015) from the debian repositories. (Zesty and Artful have my 2017 debian upload).
<tsimonq2> JulienCumulus: Hey there! I think you might be interested in learning about the backports repositories. Otherwise, you can backport bugfixes, but any new versions of an application requires talking to a member of the release team.
<rbasak> JulienCumulus: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports. Depending on the package, snaps are intended to be a more robust alternative.
<tsimonq2> Or... snaps
<JulienCumulus> ack, thanks tsimonq2 & rbasak, i'll read all that. The new version of my package contains a lot of bugfixes.
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<Unit193> rbasak: Though backports are pretty much abandonded now.
<rbasak> Unit193: only in so far as they aren't being contributed to. JulienCumulus was asking how to contribute, so that's a bit circular :)
<tsimonq2> Could anyone please give me a review on bug 1699623?
<ubottu> bug 1699623 in civicrm (Ubuntu) "Merge 4.7.19+dfsg-1 from Debian Sid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699623
#ubuntu-motu 2017-07-09
<Unit193> Rhonda: Howdy.  Given that irssi's default for OFTC is to connect over TLS (https://github.com/irssi/irssi/blob/master/irssi.conf#L11), wouldn't it be much better to recommend connecting to 'OFTC'? http://git.deb.at/w/pkg/irssi.git/blob/HEAD:/debian/patches/03firsttimer_text
#ubuntu-motu 2019-07-03
<Rhonda> Laney: M what? :)
 * Rhonda envisions Laney in a fitted M shirt …  *rawr* :)
<Laney> hey Rhonda
<Laney> sorry about that :-)
<Laney> fix fixy fixed
<Unit193> Glad you got it sorted.
<Unit193> Rhonda: I suppose it's too early to ask about irssi? :P
<Rhonda> Unit193: Shoot me ;)  Yes, I was (like always, which you probably know) aware of it before they did put it up for release, but drowning currently in (preparation) work.  :/
<Rhonda> I doubt that it would have made it into buster in any way even if I would have jumped right away.  So that did take out a bit of stress in that regards.
<Unit193> Very understandable, wasn't sure if it'd be that or you were waiting until Buster was properly unfrozen vs basically unfrozen. :>
<Unit193> Yeah, it's pretty late for that.
<Rhonda> There was a pride to attend on saturday, now all the work for getting some final things organized for Curitiba …
<plugwash> how do I mark a bug as fixed in the development release, but still present in the stable release? can a normal user even do it?
#ubuntu-motu 2019-07-04
<Unit193> I believe one might need some special privs for that, but if we're lucky I might have them.  Got a link?
<Unit193> (Right under the top information panel, it should have 'nominate for series' or 'target to series')
<plugwash> yeah, I'm not seeing those options.
<plugwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mu-editor/+bug/1835320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1835320 in mu-editor (Ubuntu) "mu-editor python debugger broken." [Undecided,Fix released]
<Unit193> plugwash: How's that?
<plugwash> Unit193, looks good to me, thanks
<Unit193> plugwash: Always happy to help!
